# CT, MA, RI, Southern New England 2012 - 2013...



## plowmaster07

Hey all! Figured I'd get the new weather thread started early this year... So let's see some new pictures of any new rigs or modifications you've done! Let's start doing the snow dance now for a good payup making year!


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Hey guys hope everybodys summer is going well


----------



## quigleysiding

Just getting the last of last years checks and it didn't't't"t even snow last year,

Subscribed


----------



## JTK324

Hey everyone hope summer is going well cant wait for snow to start flying.


----------



## Santry426

I'm still chasing money from last season myself, people are strugglers!


----------



## unhcp

I am hoping for a big winter so I can try out my 9.5 Extreme V


----------



## jhall22guitar

I took off my wooden racks, got a Back Rack, and mounted my Falcon to it, getting some more stuff later, hopefully my partner gets his truck ready!


----------



## Chrisxl64

Got something in the works, if it doesn't play out, will still have the k3500 on the road. Anybody looking for Subs let me know.


----------



## fireside

On the bright side it's only 18 more weeks into the snowfalls i hope


----------



## fireside

Chrisxl64;1482859 said:


> Got something in the works, if it doesn't play out, will still have the k3500 on the road. Anybody looking for Subs let me know.


chris i may have something for you if it all works out. I'm going down one truck this year and adding a tractor.


----------



## Santry426

People keep buying new stuff it will never snow!


----------



## fordtruck661

Not trying to jinx us but I can only hope they are right....then again they said the same thing last year. :realmad:


----------



## KartAnimal29

fordtruck661;1484295 said:


> Not trying to jinx us but I can only hope they are right....then again they said the same thing last year. :realmad:


The main thing we have to be on the outlook for is the -NAO, which we never got last season. I have seen a few reports so far from a few of the bigger weather guys saying this Winter will be slightly above normal. I guess we will have to wait and see. I can't wait to see what Piers Corbyn has to say about this season.


----------



## GSullivan

After a horrible winter with NO snow on the Cape we'll all be ready. I managed to have a little luck though. I found a guy here who traded my 8' Fisher Storm Guard for his 9' Storm Guard which was like brand new! He said it was too big for his driveway accounts. I plow commercially with my truck so I think it will be perfect at the shopping mall I plow. Hope you guys are having a decent summer!


----------



## jmac5058

You got the New England weather thread started for 2012-2013 dont you think it should say that in the title ?


----------



## mjlawncare

i have a 8.6 fisher strait blade forsale pushmounts wiring pm me if intrested


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is from one of the guys I follow. Seems there are a few people saying the same thing right now ; I'm expecting a colder and snowier winter then normal across the eastern seaboard this winter. The southeast ridge will stay suppressed and troughs will dominate the region in the winter time. After last years disappointment we have good reason to get more excited this year if you live in the northeast,ohio valley, great lakes and southeast. If you live in the pacific northwest more pleasant conditions will be welcomed as the -PDO effect takes a break. A split flow will develop this winter allowing for phasing to take place along the east coast(where very warm water is found). This winter I believe the NAO and QBO are going to be huge factors when it comes to the storm track. Maine will receive a brake this winter as the maritime effect takes over and blocking sets in. This winter will not be a traditional el nino winter after following two la nina winters.


----------



## mansf123

Hope everyones making some money this summer. havent been on here in a while but the last few days ive been starting to think about snow. starting to get the itch. i think no matter what happens this year its safe to say it wont be any worse than last winter


----------



## AlliedMike

Hell hope all you guys had a great summer from what i have heard from Mark Dixon and Bruce from channel 3 we are gnona be having a rough winter so buckle down and hang on


----------



## mansf123

i have a fisher sander and the bottom section and floor a rotted to hell. the hoper is in decent condition. Has anyone ever rebuilt one of these?? im trying to figure out if its worth it or should i just pick up a new sander


----------



## AlliedMike

mans its cheaper to buy a new one we had 3 of them at the shop and we tried to repair them but they broke first storm so hope my advice helps you


----------



## mansf123

After thinking about it i think buying a new sander is the way to go. If anyone knows any good dealers around let me know. I called metropolitan in stoughton but they seemed alittle pricey..


----------



## nepatsfan

Subscribing for another eventful winter on plowsite.


----------



## jmac5058

nepatsfan;1488634 said:


> Subscribing for another eventful winter on plowsite.


You must have been sleeping last year.


----------



## BillyRgn

Subscribed


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is a good sign for this winter. Lets just hope it goes and stays negative


----------



## GSullivan

Any of you guys hear about some new law or regulation regarding plow insurance? My info is second hand and a little sketchy but I did hear about it from a couple people here in town. Just curious if anyone else here has any news of this. I'll try my insurance company in the mean time. Hope everyone's safe.


----------



## BillyRgn

I got a letter from my ins company for snow and said I was dropped because the company is no longer writing policy's, it wasn't a big deal I called my agent and just switched company's. As far as a law I haven't herd anything but you never know I guess. What is the law requiring??


----------



## GSullivan

One person mentioned something about carrying a bigger policy while plowing. I tried unsuccessfully to contact my insurance agent. As I said it was only second hand info. I'll post anything I get directly from my agent.


----------



## GSullivan

Sorry I forgot to mention the other part was about lighting on the truck such as light bars and flashers.


----------



## scott012072

starting to get the itch


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## plowmaster07

Alright. So anyone want to put out a prediction as to when we will get the first PLOWABLE snow fall?????? As in 2" or more on the road. I'm going to guesstimate October 27th. (More of a hope but still would be awesome).


----------



## KartAnimal29

2nd week of Dec.


----------



## CornerStoneProp

It snows up here? I forgot what snow looks like after last year...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i think we are in for a good snowy yr i am already getting ready


----------



## nalegtx

it looks so far that we will see about average temps with slight influxes in the ranges. Overall it will be wet for the Atlantic seaboard from the Mid-Atlantic states up to mass/nh coastlines. Interior NE could see average to slightly below if the storm tracks stay off the coast as some are predicting. The big question is whether the two jet streams will merge/phase and juice up some big east coast storms, and with that bring enough cold air to support Frozen Precip. We just have to wait and see. usually a pattern can be somewhat seen by mid to late November. That's when i wait for my outlooks.....cross your fingers cuz last year was MISERABLE!!!!!


----------



## BillyRgn

The big question is how soon someone will be whining that this Season is a bust and it's never going to snow!!


----------



## plowmaster07

BillyRgn;1493945 said:


> The big question is how soon someone will be whining that this Season is a bust and it's never going to snow!!


I give them until November, 2nd.


----------



## Santry426

Maybe last week of november.


----------



## fireside

BillyRgn;1490527 said:


> I got a letter from my ins company for snow and said I was dropped because the company is no longer writing policy's, it wasn't a big deal I called my agent and just switched company's. As far as a law I haven't herd anything but you never know I guess. What is the law requiring??


My guess is ohio/peerless they did the samething to me. Cost went up 50% one mine. Ohio is no longer in business


----------



## KartAnimal29

Gonna get cold around here by the end of the week


----------



## Santry426

I'm still seeing 70 and 60's through the weekend ?


----------



## BPK63

Last year while hunting late November I had ticks all over me it was so warm out. Ponds did not even freeze over. Never saw a winter like that before but then never saw a winter like the one we got the year before that either. Feast of famine.


----------



## KartAnimal29

10/8/12 Official Lows in CT:

MMK : MERIDEN : 37°
DXR: DANBURY : 36°
IJD : WILLIMANTIC: 41°
BDL : BRADLEY INTL : 37°
HVN : NEW HAVEN : 40°
HFD : HARTFORD : 39°
GON : GROTON : 40°
BDR : BRIDGEPORT : 41°


----------



## AC2717

hoping for the monster year, would love to be able to get to my house down payment a lot faster than originally planned


----------



## mansf123

Im getting pretty excited for this winter. it seems like years since we have been plowing since last year was a complete dud. Im thinking we get some snow in november this year.


----------



## Santry426

Gonna be chilly this weekend but warm up next week


----------



## wolfmobile8

subed. Can't wait to start pushin snow again.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Santry426;1498523 said:


> Gonna be chilly this weekend but warm up next week


It's going to be Cold Friday Night, Low of 30 for my town in Central CT, Kind of warming up after that for a few days


----------



## nalegtx




----------



## KartAnimal29

Widespread hard-freeze looking likely Friday night/Saturday morning


----------



## BillyRgn

KartAnimal29;1499319 said:


> Widespread hard-freeze looking likely Friday night/Saturday morning


Good hopefully it will kill off some of these bees, is it me or have they been terrible this year.


----------



## unhcp

BillyRgn;1499350 said:


> Good hopefully it will kill off some of these bees, is it me or have they been terrible this year.


second that quote


----------



## theholycow

I don't care about the bees, I want the ticks killed.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Mt. Washington today


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's probably nothing , but the GFS in the long range is showing snow for the 26th of this month.


----------



## Santry426

Another one to throw people into gear before Halloween


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'd be very surprised if this happens. Last years storm was one of them freak things that happens every 100 years. Besides I don't need a storm like last year. That screwed me up for fall clean ups


----------



## KartAnimal29

Siberia has developed a solid snow pack in the last two weeks. Considering there is a correlation between an above normal snow pack and colder US temperatures in the US


----------



## plowmaster07

KartAnimal29;1499924 said:


> It's probably nothing , but the GFS in the long range is showing snow for the 26th of this month.


Cool deal man. Question. Can you explain the chart to me? I get what I'm looking at as far as the colors go, but the numbers I'm shaky on the other part. Or is there a website I should check out for more knowledge on this?


----------



## mansf123

as much as i cant wait for the snow i dont want any before december. Snow in november makes a mess of fall cleanups and leaves everyone scrambling to get plows/sanders ect ready. After december 1st bring it on i hope it snows every day.


----------



## BillyRgn

mansf123;1500683 said:


> as much as i cant wait for the snow i dont want any before december. Snow in november makes a mess of fall cleanups and leaves everyone scrambling to get plows/sanders ect ready. After december 1st bring it on i hope it snows every day.


I will second that I'm not a big fan of the picking up leaves at 7pm digging plows and sanders out from 9-11pm and plowing at 12


----------



## KartAnimal29

plowmaster07;1500585 said:


> Cool deal man. Question. Can you explain the chart to me? I get what I'm looking at as far as the colors go, but the numbers I'm shaky on the other part. Or is there a website I should check out for more knowledge on this?


http://theweatherwiz.com/school/GFSSURFACE.htm


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1500683 said:


> as much as i cant wait for the snow i dont want any before december. Snow in november makes a mess of fall cleanups and leaves everyone scrambling to get plows/sanders ect ready. After december 1st bring it on i hope it snows every day.


Same here. I always leave the leaf box and vac on till the first snow. I always get calls all the way up till the first snow fall. Of course I change a bit more for late clean ups.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

I was up in the forks in Maine this weekend and they got around 3 inches on sunday the plows where out it was a good sight.


----------



## Ryank

well for me atleast i just need to change the fluid in my plow and i'm ready for a storm, i already moved the plow from my house to my shop and the old girl still works without a hitch, the chain could use replacing, but its nothing immediate. I might pick up a few spare parts for my plow just in case i have a break down. i started my toro up every few months and it still runs great, and starts right up no issues. plenty of shovels on hand so i'm ready to go, oh and my truck has new tires, i'm going to try out nitto trail grappler m/t's this season, they are a 10.5 tire vs. the 12's i had last year.


----------



## plowmaster07

A&J Landscaping;1501007 said:


> I was up in the forks in Maine this weekend and they got around 3 inches on sunday the plows where out it was a good sight.


Wow! How far up in Maine?


----------



## plowmaster07

KartAnimal29;1500993 said:


> http://theweatherwiz.com/school/GFSSURFACE.htm


Perfect. Thank you much!:salute:


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i hope the snow starts to fly around thanksgiving i still ahve some getting ready to do


----------



## KartAnimal29

We continuing to see support for a -NAO building to the North of us. Thing's are looking good so far. Of course there are a few other things that have to happen for a good season. Just gonna have to wait and see


----------



## GSullivan

Changed the fluid in the the blade today and got my strobe mounted on the truck. Ready to go 100%. I'm also looking for a cutting edge for my 9' Fisher MM2. If anyone has one in the Cape area PM me.Thanks,George


----------



## Bostonyj7

Need to get this winter going here.......


----------



## mansf123

When does everyone usually switch from landscaping mode to snow mode. This year i want to finish my cleanups by the end of november. once i put the sander in the truck i dont wanna pull it out until spring. i dont know about everyone else but this landscaping season feels neverending to me. I have been going full time landscaping since last febuary due to lack of snow.


----------



## plowmaster07

mansf123;1502489 said:


> When does everyone usually switch from landscaping mode to snow mode. This year i want to finish my cleanups by the end of november. once i put the sander in the truck i dont wanna pull it out until spring. i dont know about everyone else but this landscaping season feels neverending to me. I have been going full time landscaping since last febuary due to lack of snow.


It varies year to year. I always try and get the clean ups done sooner than later but it doesn't always work that way. I'd be good with getting them done by mid November weather permitting. I only have to add the weight, a few buckets of sand, the toneau cover and I'm ready to plow so it's not a big deal to do a quick change over.


----------



## KartAnimal29

KartAnimal29;1499924 said:


> It's probably nothing , but the GFS in the long range is showing snow for the 26th of this month.


The GFS and EURO are still showing something around the 26th 27th still. Halloween Snow ???? Might be so. Gonna have to keep an eye on this. More to come on this week as more info comes in. This week is going to be warm but there are some big changes coming to the Pattern after this week.


----------



## plowmaster07

Sweet. . I did notice looking at accuweather's long range forecast they're showing snow potential for that same time frame. Hey kartAnimal- what website are you getting your charts from?


----------



## KartAnimal29

plowmaster07;1503564 said:


> Sweet. . I did notice looking at accuweather's long range forecast they're showing snow potential for that same time frame. Hey kartAnimal- what website are you getting your charts from?


http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/appcontroller


----------



## eric02038

Most likely RAIN


----------



## plowmaster07

eric02038;1503833 said:


> Most likely RAIN


Still to far out to speculate accurately. Just need to be ready for anything. After all, it is New England. ussmileyflag

In my opinion


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1503833 said:


> Most likely RAIN


Ya your probably right. Tho Western NY might see some snow out of it. It's looking like Sandy will steal all the energy from the Low that's coming down from Canada. but who really knows , it's still to far out to really know what's going to happen


----------



## fireside

I see tropical weather for the monday tue time frame sorry i don't see snow. I do feel that the pressure's are correct on the gfs map. NAO is still neg so something coming from down south can be drawn fast up the coast!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

This Storm my not be Snow , but it sure is going to make a big impact on the New England states. Get your Wood Chipper ready boys


----------



## mansf123

Im hoping this storm brings down alot of trees...of course i dont want any property damage but i made a good amount of money off irene last year.


----------



## AC2717

we'll see, I do not think it will hit us at all, the water is too cold past Virginia, think we are just ending up with some rain and waves
me thinks the weather folk have nothing else to talk about, other than to be constantly wrong on the weather


----------



## eric02038

AC2717;1505162 said:


> we'll see, I do not think it will hit us at all, the water is too cold past Virginia, think we are just ending up with some rain and waves
> me thinks the weather folk have nothing else to talk about, other than to be constantly wrong on the weather


go back to smoking your crack pipe…might be the biggest storm the east coast has ever seen.


----------



## AC2717

Might be right Eric,
models just changed in favor of coming this way, with the lows it might be able to sustain itself, but the water up here is in the low 50's, i am going with more hype than bark at this point, with it being 4 days away or so


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello guys I live outside of Chicago in the suburbs about 28 miles . Anyway our top weatherman here in local ch 9 Tom Skilling was talkin today at noon time how the east coast was going to get possibly hammered real bad the way thus front is moving. States that it has circled back and is going straight up along the east coastal side and could be a doozie . Hope you all do ok and harm . Good luck to guys . I think winter is going to a ride this season !!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok guys our local guy in now say due to the Greenland block in forces now it will not allow the storm sandy to just go out instead it is forcing it inland towards Rh or sooner before . Good luck mt prayers are with ya


----------



## unhcp

What I have seen the last few years are that the storms that are hyped up never pan out.


----------



## theholycow

unhcp;1505673 said:


> What I have seen the last few years are that the storms that are hyped up never pan out.


That was my attitude when my wife was panicking before Hurricane Irene. Today I'm going to buy 25 gallons of gas for my generator...


----------



## plowmaster07

So how'd everybody handle Sandy? And may I just say how happy I am to see chance of snow showers in the forecast for the next week or so? . Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## theholycow

...I'm glad I bought that gas, I used 8-10 gallons in my generator. Spent the downtime finally installing my transfer panel so I can have my well water and boiler next time. The tree that I expected to come down stayed up. Nothing in my yard blew over a single inch.

I still don't look forward to snow but this year I'm finally equipped for it.


----------



## AC2717

let the snow gods and their snow guns commence operations!!


----------



## BillyRgn

I hope it holds off till thanksgiving that should give me enough time to do a good chunk of my clean ups, besides plowing with lots of leaves on the ground is extremely sloppy and makes for a pain in the a$$ clean up. At least let the damage from sandy get taken care of first.


----------



## Tom1

theholycow- Are you anywhere near Barrington? I am an avid fan of the tv show "This old House" and last year they did a remodel of a beach house in Barrington and am curious how Sandy affected that area. Cannot find anything on the TOH website. Thank you.


----------



## theholycow

For as much as somewhere in RI can be far from somewhere else in RI, I am nowhere near Barrington.  Where I am (as inland as one can get in RI) we had very little carnage, but closer to the beach (as in Barrington) I hear that it's much worse. That said, Barrington's coast is well-protected, being all the way inside the bay. I think the unprotected coasts of Narragansett, Wakefield, Charlestown, and Westerly probably took the worst beating.


----------



## Tom1

very good, thanks.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Im in westerly and its not good very bad no beachs left.


----------



## durafish

Im in Johnston and nothing happened. the home depot in smithfield built walls around the doors and put 2 pallets of cement against it.


----------



## fishinRI13

I am from coventry but go to college in NH. I went home from the storm hoping to make some money off of fallen trees. We barely had any damage and very few trees came down, but like already said the coast got battered.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS @ 110 hours out. Some places are looking at up to 10in. of snow in PA and NY We might see something in CT. I'll post the Euro when it gets done running


----------



## unhcp

looks pretty good to me!


----------



## plowmaster07

Looks promising still. I'm hoping it will track east a bit more so central MA so we can maybe get a push in. It's still far out but the plow is ready to go whenever. Looking forward to seeing what it does.


----------



## KartAnimal29

It looks like rain now. It's OK I still have a ton of leafs to get to.


----------



## quigleysiding

Its still to early. I"ve got roofs to do thanks to the storm payup


----------



## mansf123

i need a good stretch of good weather so i can catch up on my cleanups. losing 2 days every week due to rain is killing me. Every year i say iim gonna get all my snow equipment ready way before snow flys but seems like im scrambling to get ready hours before a storm every year. not enough time in the day


----------



## fordtruck661

This storm reminds me a lot like the October storm last year. They said it was only going to snow a little and then change to rain. They are once again saying the same thing so we will see what happens.


----------



## plowmaster07

fordtruck661;1510062 said:


> This storm reminds me a lot like the October storm last year. They said it was only going to snow a little and then change to rain. They are once again saying the same thing so we will see what happens.


Let's keep our hopes up and plows ready! Stay safe everyone! ussmileyflag


----------



## plowmaster07

Figured I'd post this for everyone to see. I'm hoping that rain snow line moves East another hundred miles or two! 
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/noreaster-to-bring-snow-from-v/1132238


----------



## durafish

Wish it coming to RI...


----------



## mansf123

looks like the models are trending alot colder.....here we go


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

3-5 tomorrow night! Yahoo! Only problem is the Tahoe has no radiator at the moment...


----------



## eric02038

mansf123;1510602 said:


> looks like the models are trending alot colder.....here we go


Still looks like rain for us on the east.


----------



## SnowPro93

Reminds me of October last year....where it is now maybe a couple inches, west mostly rain 50-100 mile more east and its a ton of snow....time to grab another gear the next couple days....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hope it doesn't snow at all this year. I hate snow. Besides i still have about 80 leaf clean-ups to finish.


----------



## theholycow

THEGOLDPRO;1510711 said:


> I hope it doesn't snow at all this year. I hate snow. Besides i still have about 80 leaf clean-ups to finish.


I'm with this guy. I'm glad I don't have to shovel it by hand anymore but I still hate it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

they just said 1to3 for my area tommorrow but it will not stick to the road maybe a slushy coat on the grass i am no where near ready yet


----------



## jimfrost

I'm dying for a good winter to make up for last year....winter months aren't the same with out snow


----------



## mansf123

im not pulling the plows out for this one. if we do get anything it will wash away with all the rain.


----------



## jimfrost

Hope we get storms with this potential through the winter....if we get snow anyways I'll be without my plow until I fix my harness on the head unit the pin that controls the down/float control broke so have to replace it


----------



## AC2717

any chance this might move more to the east for us?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i dont think so i think we will get a slushy coupple inches on the grass


----------



## jimv

It's snowing in Southwick mass


----------



## mjlawncare

well looks like will be plowing


----------



## jimfrost

Wow where you located mjlawncare


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Its dry and sunny in Southbury


----------



## AC2717

flurries in Belmont MA


----------



## mjlawncare

jimfrost;1511393 said:


> Wow where you located mjlawncare


wolcott ct its in the waterbury ct area


----------



## jimfrost

Flurries just started in Melrose ma


----------



## jimfrost

They weren't joking about it falling fast down there


----------



## Maleko

an inch plus here in Danbury Ct. Just put the sander in and all loaded up...


----------



## AC2717

starting going crazy here in Belmont all of a sudden and sticking


----------



## mansf123

after all that i ended up taking the leaf box down and putting the sander and plow on the truck. looks like we could get some hours in on this one. man i hate scramblng last minute but thats part of the job


----------



## theholycow

My wife just called from somewhere on Route 146, said it's really nasty and there's a 5-car pileup. The lawn outside me (near Worcester) is turning white. Don't know if there will be anything to plow into piles but there's definitely snow coming down.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i have not seen a flake all day


----------



## durafish

roads are covered around here.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Roads are white


----------



## eric02038

2006Sierra1500;1511491 said:


> Roads are white


What town are you in?


----------



## Maleko

Update 4 inches here now roads are a sheet of ice underneath. Just did my lots.
Thank god i put my sander in


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 news just said 8 Inches now Wooohooo


----------



## Santry426

Good ole' rain here in weymouth and i'm totaly fine with it !


----------



## durafish

haha dumba** neighbor is out plowing the 1/2 inch we have and ripping up his grass while leaving ht piles in the road.


----------



## Santry426

People see a flake and go nuts !


----------



## durafish

yup and this guys knows jack sh*t about trucks never mind plowing. when ever we get more then 6 inches he gets stuck lol.


----------



## theholycow

He's "plowing with the storm". Forgive him, it's the most common mantra when reading about plowing.

Anyway...

I commute from near Worcester, route 56, 395, Thompson CT, then Glocester RI. Here's my report:
RI: Great job, guys.
CT: Awesome, keep up the great work.
MA: You ought to be ashamed.

If any contractors for MA are reading this and haven't been called in, mount up and call in to see if you can start working...it's really really awful.


----------



## FordFisherman

Been under a heavy band of snow all afternoon and evening; 4" and counting. Nice early season push, I'll take it


----------



## durafish

theholycow;1511606 said:


> He's "plowing with the storm". Forgive him, it's the most common mantra when reading about plowing.
> 
> Im all for plowing with the storm but 1/2 inch really...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

4 inches in my area of CT


----------



## sectlandscaping

durafish;1511614 said:


> theholycow;1511606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's "plowing with the storm". Forgive him, it's the most common mantra when reading about plowing.
> 
> Im all for plowing with the storm but 1/2 inch really...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even have that. I been watching the flurries since 2 p.m. Maybe 1/4" on the grass. I loaded up the sander for no reason. Oh well back to leaf clean ups.
Click to expand...


----------



## eric02038

Starting to add up here. Probably will head out around 11


----------



## mulcahy mowing

About 3+ here I'm ready for it to stop money made anything else is a pita


----------



## durafish

About 3+ here none of the loaders of the plows on and the new "better" people that the contract holder hired aren't here so all there is to do is a plow a 15 acre lot into one pile with 1 pickup... at least im getting paid $100 per hour!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i think we are going to miss it up here


----------



## mjlawncare

well i currently have 7-8 inchs at my house heres a cpl pics from an hour or 2 ago its still snowing steady


----------



## awgolasplowing

still waiting up here in NH, why do you southerners get to have all the fun I put the plow on anyway. wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## eric02038

4 to 8 ???


----------



## ScubaSteve728

4-5 inches of blowing snow here in Rhode island


----------



## jimfrost

About 1-2 wet heavy snow right now still going pretty good in the Melrose ma area roads are a joke haven't seen one sander on primary roads


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got about 1 inch here


----------



## quigleysiding

Nothing here


----------



## SnowPro93

4-5" of concrete here


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

its raining sleet freezing rain sleet snow mix here now


----------



## Maleko

Just got in Well over 10 inches here in some places. crazy What a bombed forecast ....


----------



## unhcp

I guess the southerns got lucky this time! We had 2 inches in my neck of the woods, I got a few hours in but now it's just freezing rain out there.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we sanded that was it well guys did i did not personaly go out it melting quick now


----------



## mansf123

not a bad start to the winter


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Just got in from plowing all night, It was a long night to say the least, ended up with 6-8 inches depending where we were.


----------



## fordtruck661

Ended up with about 7" here. I hate to say it but I told you so Thumbs Up


fordtruck661;1510062 said:


> This storm reminds me a lot like the October storm last year. They said it was only going to snow a little and then change to rain. They are once again saying the same thing so we will see what happens.


----------



## fireside

I had 12" on the accounts along the coast and 10" on the accounts around my home. I never saw a drop of rain or sleet. I just hope it's not like last winter 24" in october and 3" for the rest of the year! i had one account that they left stuff everywere including there trucks loaded with sheetrock outside covered in snow.
I did like the calls yelling why is my lot not plowed. Stupied did you sign the contract for service got 3 of those calls this morning. It's amazing how it's my fault they did not sign the contract and why i would not service them into the contract came back signed.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

fireside;1512105 said:


> I had 12" on the accounts along the coast and 10" on the accounts around my home. I never saw a drop of rain or sleet. I just hope it's not like last winter 24" in october and 3" for the rest of the year! i had one account that they left stuff everywere including there trucks loaded with sheetrock outside covered in snow.
> I did like the calls yelling why is my lot not plowed. Stupied did you sign the contract for service got 3 of those calls this morning. It's amazing how it's my fault they did not sign the contract and why i would not service them into the contract came back signed.


Same here lol Put a bid in on a hotel 3 weeks ago and got the call last night mid way through the storm that we got the contract lol


----------



## fordtruck661

fireside;1512105 said:


> I had 12" on the accounts along the coast and 10" on the accounts around my home. I never saw a drop of rain or sleet. I just hope it's not like last winter 24" in october and 3" for the rest of the year! i had one account that they left stuff everywere including there trucks loaded with sheetrock outside covered in snow.
> I did like the calls yelling why is my lot not plowed. Stupied did you sign the contract for service got 3 of those calls this morning. It's amazing how it's my fault they did not sign the contract and why i would not service them into the contract came back signed.


I was also getting calls all night I was also out in the middle of the storm talking to some new costumers and looking at the driveway trying to not rip up all the grass. lol no one ever plans ahead its always last minute. It was the same on Tuesday everyone calling to have their lawn cleaned.:realmad: Good news is they are saying it is going to be in the 60's this weekend so the snow will melt fast.


----------



## Maleko

fordtruck661;1512113 said:


> I was also getting calls all night I was also out in the middle of the storm talking to some new costumers and looking at the driveway trying to not rip up all the grass. lol no one ever plans ahead its always last minute. It was the same on Tuesday everyone calling to have their lawn cleaned.:realmad: Good news is they are saying it is going to be in the 60's this weekend so the snow will melt fast.


Dont rip up the grass. :laughing:
Man i peeled up my customers lawn good last night. so forgot where the horseshoe driveway was. No one put out their stakes yet.


----------



## nepatsfan

We got 4 inches. Got all commercials and driveways in. two saltings in on all the commercials. Pretty profitable storm. I hate snow but I love the day after. Went out yesterday afternoon at 4pm, was done at 6am this morning breakfast, sleep, now we have to go pull the plows and assess damage. One guy broke a plow light pushing on it when hooking up(he knows better), running board broken on my pickup, chain on a sander, leaf box caved in. I made the frame out of pvc about 5-6 years ago-has been great but couldn't handle the weight. 1 hose gone and I hope that's it.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

*We got nothing*



THEGOLDPRO;1512081 said:


> Just got in from plowing all night, It was a long night to say the least, ended up with 6-8 inches depending where we were.


We got nothing in Eastern by New London, yet down in wallingford they got a foot.

What a crazy storm that was.


----------



## BillyRgn

Got a foot here, blown transmission on an 02 f350, blew a brake line on a pick up, one of my drivers backed into a tree with another pick up and tweaked the bumper. Great start I hope I got all my problems taken care of with this one


----------



## darryl g

1 to 3 down here on the CT shore...was supposed to be all rain then when they botched that they said changing to heavy rain for sure so I didn't put the plow on. Woke of this morning and said oh crap. It wasn't exactly all that accessible. I just did a partial route, 1 factory parking lot, a couple of elderly widows and the apron of every account I drove by that didn't need plowing otherwise. I just need until Thanksgiving or so until the next storm so I can finish my leaf and storm cleanups and then it can snow every day all winter


----------



## Ryank

we got the 3-5 around me I started my accounts around 5am when they said it was supposed to stop snowing, and by the time I got to the end of my route, it had already been raining and it was warming up this was around 1:30-2 and some of my accounts that had a solid 3-5 inches were down to less than an inch so i skipped about 3-4 of them. oh well. doesn't bother me, I still have plenty of clean ups to do. this was just a bonus for november. I guess a lot of people around me don't have reliable equipment because I was getting calls all day for new accounts. two on the same road, about 5 houses apart, and then a call about 2 miles up the road. hopefully i'm up around 40-45 residential accounts by the next storm, I'm already right at 30 or just over. which takes about 9.5hrs if i do them in the right order.


----------



## stg454

We got about 7 or 8 here. Yet only one town away they got 2 to 3. Crazy how much the snow totals changed by driving a few miles. Melted a lot throughout the day, down to about 3 or 4 here.


----------



## KartAnimal29

22nd looks interesting


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAO also tanks during this time. gonna have to watch this one


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Is that good or bad what do we want it to be + or - for more snow


----------



## nepatsfan

A&J Landscaping;1512412 said:


> Is that good or bad what do we want it to be + or - for more snow


My understanding is that a negative nao keeps the cold air down-basically pushing it down from Canada way and positive will make it warm. I don't know the technical type stuff or if that's right but I do know negative is better for snow.


----------



## WingPlow

KartAnimal29;1512353 said:


> 22nd looks interesting


id prefer to see that L a little further to the east


----------



## mansf123

not sure about everyone else but was kind of sad to put the sander away and put the leaf box back on today. once i got a taste of snow dont wanna go back to cleanups lol. soon enough we will be back out pushing the whte gold


----------



## KartAnimal29

WingPlow;1512672 said:


> id prefer to see that L a little further to the east


This one is still a ways out. Give it a few more days , also let the EURO get a hold of it and see where it runs. This is from the Farmer Almanac ; 20th-23rd. Weather deteriorates by Thanksgiving. Fair, then rain mixed with wet snow mountains of New England. Cold rains Virginia, Maryland.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i hopw we get a few more weeks of nice weather to get everything wrapped up and then it can snow all it wants


----------



## mansf123

I have a funny feeling that "potential coastal storm" next week is going to give us some snow. We have had 2 coastal storms hit us in as many weeks. Cold high preassure looks like it will be in place next week so if the storm comes close we should get snow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's still 9 days out but this is what the GFS is showing for snow


----------



## jimfrost

What's that about 2-4 inches north of the Boston area


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i heard the idea about a thanksgiving storm


----------



## Ryank

one of my lawn customers said it might snow around thanksgiving....sounds good to me. leaves won't be done yet, but i don't sand either and i don't have leaf box to put on or take off, so i can snow one day and then be nice for 3 weeks then snow again and it doesn't slow me down much.


----------



## SnowPro93

Morrissey snow removal;1514673 said:


> i heard the idea about a thanksgiving storm


That's fine with me should be just about done with leaf cleanups and a waterfront wall next week. Bring on the snow!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i would love some snow almost ready for it! have had a couple guys working on my stuff getting it ready for me since i have been out of work


----------



## KartAnimal29

The last few model runs have this OTS, out to sea, but it's still a week away. There is another storm right behind this one , around the 27th.


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1515833 said:


> The last few model runs have this OTS, out to sea, but it's still a week away. There is another storm right behind this one , around the 27th.


I'm liking the patterns I'm seeing so far. Weekly systems will work!


----------



## AC2717

so any update to the models for next week, need to make sure crew is not dissappearing for the holiday if need be
thanks


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like its gone


----------



## AC2717

yeah noticed that this morning


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

they cant predict the next day never mind a week later


----------



## CashinH&P

Morrissey snow removal;1516452 said:


> they cant predict the next day never mind a week later


I know right,I dont really listen to the weather anymore. I just listen to get an idea then go day to day, haha Weathermen...only job you get paid to be wrong.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

yup must be nice i wake up and look out the window


----------



## KartAnimal29

The GGEM is showing a storm on the 22nd LMFAO. I'm pretty sure this is OTS. We have to watch the time around the 25th and 28th


----------



## rjfetz1

Morrissey snow removal;1513145 said:


> i hopw we get a few more weeks of nice weather to get everything wrapped up and then it can snow all it wants


That would be nice for those that lost everything, and the ones that still have no power. Give people a chance to get back into there homes before it snows again.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

out to sea she goes


----------



## fishinRI13

possibility sometime saturday in southern NH anyways, dont know about down there. Im not getting my hopes up i can tell you that right now.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i heard something about that to i am a just about ready to go know bring it on


----------



## CashinH&P

fishinRI13;1518072 said:


> possibility sometime saturday in southern NH anyways, dont know about down there. Im not getting my hopes up i can tell you that right now.


What did you hear for saturday?


----------



## fishinRI13

right now weather.com is showing rain/snow showers. I am guessing it is going to depend what time it gets here because it is supposed to be in the low 40's saturday but in the 20's friday and saturday night. If its a night storm it looks like we may some snow, day storm would mean rain. Im no weatherman so dont hold me to anything, just what i saw.


----------



## CashinH&P

fishinRI13;1518281 said:


> right now weather.com is showing rain/snow showers. I am guessing it is going to depend what time it gets here because it is supposed to be in the low 40's saturday but in the 20's friday and saturday night. If its a night storm it looks like we may some snow, day storm would mean rain. Im no weatherman so dont hold me to anything, just what i saw.


Well yesterday weather.com was saying just rain. So maybe it will be snow...Im probably shooting my self in the foot I still have 8 clean ups to do before I am done the maitenance season.


----------



## fishinRI13

yea i was looking at the report for Nashua, NH because thats where my route is. I am no weatherman but looks like it is going to depend on whether or not it comes in at night or during the day. we shall see what happens


----------



## mansf123

Looks like things will be getting interestng around here next tuesday. Im switching the trucks into winter mode this saturday. will keep one truck to finish up the few cleanups i still have. I got a good feeling about this winter. Im hoping for a winter like 2010/2011 but with the storms alittle more spaced out.


----------



## CashinH&P

mansf123;1518772 said:


> Looks like things will be getting interestng around here next tuesday. Im switching the trucks into winter mode this saturday. will keep one truck to finish up the few cleanups i still have. I got a good feeling about this winter. Im hoping for a winter like 2010/2011 but with the storms alittle more spaced out.


Looks like we should be having fun saturday night (maybe) and tuesday. Lets hope we plow more then 3 times this year.


----------



## AC2717

what are the maps saying now?
i have not picked up anything across the airwaves


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i dont think we will get anything just flurries


----------



## fishinRI13

the forecast changes every time the wind blows. we wont know what its gunna do till it happens.


----------



## jimfrost

Anyone on here familiar with fisher mm1 plows I have one pin on my control harness on the plow side that broke off and need to replace either the entire harness or splice in a new pin....any suggestions would help


----------



## durafish

I would just buy a new control harness...


----------



## jimfrost

I'm trying to find time to get the parts and the days keep going by and Im working later and later


----------



## AC2717

agree with durafish


----------



## FordFisherman

Mid week starting too look interesting...


----------



## fordtruck661

We will see what happens. Ill be ready


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i dont want to get to excited and ruin it but u never know


----------



## CashinH&P

fordtruck661;1520407 said:


> We will see what happens. Ill be ready


are those numbers inch amounts?


----------



## NFDDJS

Yeah I am starting to get ready but with the weather these last few years I don't count on it till it is hitting the ground...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Ugh i hope it holds off a while longer, i'm not ready for snow yet.


----------



## theholycow

Morrissey snow removal;1520517 said:


> i dont want to get to excited and ruin it but u never know


Please get excited and ruin it.


----------



## CashinH&P

theholycow;1520621 said:


> Please get excited and ruin it.


This storm is gonna screw us all up. I still have 3 clean ups left! I hope I can get time done monday haha


----------



## NFDDJS

If we dont get a foot or more I dont want any. These 1-4 inch storms suck...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Rather have 6 ...2-4 inch than A 1 footer


----------



## NFDDJS

I make most of my money doing snow removal... Keeping the dump trucks on the road pays the bills very fast...


----------



## vmj

DIRISHMAN;1520649 said:


> Rather have 6 ...2-4 inch than A 1 footer


dito....!!


----------



## AC2717

looking good, but still good possibility of it going out to sea, yards done, snow ready here


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like a sand/salt run,but believe it when its on the ground. Almost too good to be true for November.


----------



## mansf123

seeing how the weatherman are pretty much useless will be ready to go if snow comes tuesday. just remember the storm a few weeks ago, were supposed to get rain ended up with 7 inches of snow


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Same with us all the plows and sanders are going on towmorow and move the equipment


----------



## durafish

They changed it back to little or no snow for mt area. I'm going to not get ready in hope for some snow..


----------



## CashinH&P

durafish;1521443 said:


> They changed it back to little or no snow for mt area. I'm going to not get ready in hope for some snow..


The forcast has been changing every hour for souther nh. I am driving my self crazy checking the weather.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

they wont know till tuesday whats going to happen


----------



## 02powerstroke

Im sure we will get killed for once... Im so not ready its not even funny. one truck doesn't even have push plates on it yet lol


----------



## jimfrost

I just need to see a good snow storm to feel good about this winter and forget about last years


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just watched the weather and was not impressed


----------



## jimfrost

Yea me too I try not to pay attention to local weathermen...the last storm that came through around Halloween dropped 3 inches in Melrose/Malden just north of Boston while the weathermen where calling for a coating to 1" mostly on grass and cars....and that was there forecast the day before way off I had to go out and shovel a driveway at 9pm because the plow was down so if anything there for my amusement


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I heard 1-3 in my part of CT, hoping for less lol


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nothing up my way


----------



## TJS

THEGOLDPRO;1521686 said:


> I heard 1-3 in my part of CT, hoping for less lol


Hey Goldpro, I hooked my plow up last night so we will get less than that. LOL.


----------



## AC2717

too much back and forth on this one from the weather folks, you would think with todays technology they could be more accurate


----------



## BPK63

AC2717;1521707 said:


> too much back and forth on this one from the weather folks, you would think with todays technology they could be more accurate


What technology? The local guys use the computer models. The last storm on WTNH Gil Simmons said "I give the computer model an F on this one". That's all they have to go on. I can't believe they need an education in weather when all they do is use a computer model that is wrong half the time.


----------



## fishinRI13

Not even hooking my plow up. another storm based all on hype. looks like its going to be a full winter of hyped up storms that end up as nothing.


----------



## durafish

Seems like that...I hope not though.


----------



## jimfrost

Why can't it just snow like when I was a kid


----------



## linckeil

soon everyone will be crying about how this winter is a bust, and it's not even december yet.

and look, people complaining about the weathermen...... didn't see that coming. 

this thread turns into the same b!tch fest every year. what a bunch of babies.


----------



## BPK63

linckeil;1521975 said:


> soon everyone will be crying about how this winter is a bust, and it's not even december yet.
> 
> and look, people complaining about the weathermen...... didn't see that coming.
> 
> this thread turns into the same b!tch fest every year. what a bunch of babies.


Where else can we b!tch about the weather and weather people? That Erika on Channel 8 is smokin hot though


----------



## linckeil

BPK63;1521988 said:


> Where else can we b!tch about the weather and weather people? That Erika on Channel 8 is smokin hot though


I was listening to WPLR (99.1) this morning and i guess there is a list out there of the top 5 hottest weather girls in the state. need to check that out.

i know that whenever i'm given bad information i'm always able to forgive more quickly when it comes from a hot woman.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

fox 25 has a new girl in the morning they introduced her today dont know when shes starting though


----------



## abbe

Hope we dont get anything since i still have cleanups to do


----------



## mansf123

the way i see it is anything in november is a bonus. if you dont see snow by christmas then i start to worry.


----------



## chevymanz28

*for what its worth*

]http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=4331&topicid=12917&Itemid=179

650pm map says 3-6 for southeastern mass


----------



## JTK324

chevyman 
I really like that forecast that would be a great storm for me leading into dec. I just hope he is right I am not going to put the plow on until the snow is starting to fly but I hope it does


----------



## mansf123

im starting to get that feeling like we are going to end up with more snow than predicted. I hope we get something to plow. sucks watching it snow all day long with nothing to show. i would rather be out doing cleanups making money.


----------



## jimfrost

Any guesses on how this storm is gonna play out


----------



## mansf123

looks like a plowable event south of the pike......if the norlun trough sets up we could get a nice little suprise...


----------



## jimfrost

We'll see right now it's just rain/sleet mix seems like it wants to snow just a little too warm for it....if this came at night it would probably be a different story


----------



## durafish

Yup same here, hope it turns ti snow later like they say.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

its been snowing here all day not sticking though


----------



## jimfrost

Same feeling here...just want to push some snow to cold for the bike and the car is off the road I need something to do


----------



## mansf123

tonight is when the snow will start to stick.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we are only in the dusting area so this strom soes not excite me to much


----------



## jimfrost

If we got a couple inches I'd be happy


----------



## fordtruck661

Its been snowing here all day but its not sticking looks like this storm is a bust. I did not have any good feelings about this storm anyways.


----------



## TJS

Rain in Fairfield, Ct.


----------



## BPK63

linckeil;1521998 said:


> I was listening to WPLR (99.1) this morning and i guess there is a list out there of the top 5 hottest weather girls in the state. need to check that out.
> 
> i know that whenever i'm given bad information i'm always able to forgive more quickly when it comes from a hot woman.


Check out Ginger Zee on ABC news.


----------



## jimv

Ita been snowing all day in southwick mass but not sticking happy I did not put plow on


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

its not going to do anything


----------



## theholycow

Glocester RI: My lawn has over an inch, my stone/gravel driveway has most of an inch, the low-traffic road my house is on has slush, and the main road is still black.


----------



## fordtruck661

If its not going to stick to the driveways then I dont even want it to snow. But I did not think this storm was going to be much anyways so I did not even hook up the plow.


----------



## durafish

Johnston RI has nothing on the roads and very little on the yards.


----------



## CashinH&P

Souther NH has a dusting on grass and wet roads. Was not even expecting that much.


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Looks like just the sanders out tonight,I'm glad i didn't bother hooking up the plow


----------



## ScubaSteve728

looks like a bust to me


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nothing here


----------



## BPK63

In CT 11-27 the last forecast I saw upped the snow to 4 inches. We got nothinnnnnn. Gil Simmons on News 8 is Zero for 2 this winter. Two storms and he screwed up both miserably so far. I think the best bet this winter is to wake up early and look out your window while keeping your equipment ready.


----------



## BillyRgn

Got some sandimgs in on the commercials wasn't really necessary but customers wanted it, more Christmas money for me. Out of curiosity what is everyone paying per yard for sand/salt and salt. One place I got a yard of sand/salt hey called it the red blend it is very dark for 50 per yard. the other place I went to has the lighter colored sand/salt for 89 per yard, magic salt for 175 per yard and I can't remember what straight salt was but I think it was like 125 per yard and to top it off the add an additional 5 dollars per yard for weekend and after hours. After hours is concidered anytime between 4pm and 8 am he's a freaking rip off but I don't know anyone else that is open late in my area a d don't have the ability for my own pile


----------



## stevejfromRI

I hate having to empty out the sander...


----------



## braceyaself

Got a couple sand runs in by customer request nothing to crazy


----------



## mansf123

just to let everyone know ill be going away for a few days friday so im sure we will get a freak snowstorm over the weekend.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I got to plow! 
Last night around 11pm.
My own driveway had 2 inches. 
So after I left and checked every single contract. 
Every single of of them were bare pavement.
Sigh, didn't even have to salt.
Wish I could charge for the time to check everyones propertys then at least I could have paid for my time and gas.


----------



## jimfrost

Lucky you I'm still waiting for the first good storm


----------



## MSsnowplowing

jimfrost;1524300 said:


> Lucky you I'm still waiting for the first good storm


Well I charged my wife for it.

For some reason she didn't think it was funny when I handed her the bill. :laughing:


----------



## FordFisherman

Its still November, looks like this year will be better than last but time will tell. Can't ever rely on snow.


----------



## BillyRgn

I might start worrying about no snow if it was the end of January, I always figured if we get something before Christmas it is just a bonus. A bonus you should never expect or need to pay bills however the whole snow season is the same way. The snow business is a gambling mans game


----------



## AlliedMike

anyone hear for sat mess plow is still on lol


----------



## jimfrost

No nothing yet


----------



## fishinRI13

Whats the "snow showers" i see forcasted for saturday? anyone know?


----------



## stevejfromRI

I haven't heard much besides a dusting for the area, but it looks cold to me... not ready for the negative temps yet.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

im hoping for nothing like usual.


----------



## Maleko

stevejfromRI;1523625 said:


> I hate having to empty out the sander...


YEEEEEEEUUUUPPPPPP


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe a dusting


----------



## ScubaSteve728

put the plow on last time for nothing i guess
cant hurt to be prepared though


----------



## durafish

looks good scuba. that plow looks new even the trip edge is yellow. is it repainted?


----------



## jimfrost

Couple inches/mix for Saturday possible


----------



## fireside

BillyRgn;1523617 said:


> Got some sandimgs in on the commercials wasn't really necessary but customers wanted it, more Christmas money for me. Out of curiosity what is everyone paying per yard for sand/salt and salt. One place I got a yard of sand/salt hey called it the red blend it is very dark for 50 per yard. the other place I went to has the lighter colored sand/salt for 89 per yard, magic salt for 175 per yard and I can't remember what straight salt was but I think it was like 125 per yard and to top it off the add an additional 5 dollars per yard for weekend and after hours. After hours is concidered anytime between 4pm and 8 am he's a freaking rip off but I don't know anyone else that is open late in my area a d don't have the ability for my own pile


Those prices are high but my guess is you are buying from a landscape yard. I pay 69 ton for salt,magic treated salt is 90 per ton,sand and salt mix $42 ton. As for sand color it just needs to meet dot requirments color means nothing but it may to your costomer if they have carpet! i know someone who pay's 200 per ton for magic if you ask me that just kills profit.


----------



## stevejfromRI

The major yards here charge $75 a yard for the sand/salt mix, $125 fro straight salt (south of providence) or $55 a yard sand/salt $110 straight salt (just north of providence). i keep looking for something better, but there's nothing dependable.


----------



## BillyRgn

Anyone know what gateway terminal in new haven is charging this year? Last I knew the prices were starting to get up there


----------



## SnowPro93

I can get sand/salt mix here for $40/ton if not less around here. Last year I only used my 1/3 yard curtis here and there and for 700lb. it cost me like $12...made me want to go sanding as much as possible


----------



## jimfrost

Anyone think tomorrow could turn into something with a couple inches around 95


----------



## fireside

BillyRgn;1525474 said:


> Anyone know what gateway terminal in new haven is charging this year? Last I knew the prices were starting to get up there


GT pricing bulk pickup
salt $68 per ton
magic $90 per ton
sand and salt $42 per ton
i want state/town pricing magic salt 74.50 delivered and salt 53 delivered.


----------



## BillyRgn

fireside;1525865 said:


> GT pricing bulk pickup
> salt $68 per ton
> magic $90 per ton
> sand and salt $42 per ton
> i want state pricing magic salt 74.50 delivered and salt 53 delivered.


Do you know if they knock that down at all if you buy bulk??
The state price is incredible just goes to show how much profit there really is in a yard if they can make money at that price


----------



## fireside

That is there bulk pricing. State bid they will not give you. You want to watch something they make magic salt at the rate of 250 to 300 tons every 3 minutes.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

wake up theres white stuff on the ground in Rhode Island!!


----------



## JTK324

Are we going to get enough to plow in Rhode Island ? Probably unlikely


----------



## ScubaSteve728

JTK324;1526239 said:


> Are we going to get enough to plow in Rhode Island ? Probably unlikely


very unlikely this snow didn't even register on the radar


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

snowing here petty good getting loaded to sand


----------



## fishinRI13

Same thing in southern New Hampshire. The boss said just sand though as of now. Sucks for us subs. We do have a winter weather advisory up here though.I won't even put my blade on unless I get a phone call saying come clock in.


----------



## CashinH&P

Im a bit north of you and it is still snowing good. Have about an inch or so on the ground, I went out and salted the commercials, doubt ill have to plow but im ready in case. Im sure not holding my breath for snow though.


----------



## jimfrost

North shore ma is snowing pretty good coating everything but the black top right now


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got about a half inch and it looks like its over


----------



## jimfrost

Nothing but a dusting....it was nice to see it though


----------



## nepatsfan

Where is everyone in MA buying straight salt or magic salt? I was thinking about mixing my own but i don't use that much. I tried to google it but can you buy small quantities of the liquid? Is it worth it? I'm paying $115 a yard for straight salt picked up but I don't have a place to store 30 yards at a time. I try to keep 5-10 yards on hand and replenish between storms.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i know a guy around here get $96 yard deliverd for small loads we bought a trailer load for $68 ton


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Oh come on. SNOW ALREADY!! Geez all the snow we got yesterday is gone already....course the truck never even got cleaned off


----------



## nepatsfan

Morrissey snow removal;1527356 said:


> i know a guy around here get $96 yard deliverd for small loads we bought a trailer load for $68 ton


Thats a good price....Have you ever used magic salt?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

no i never have i use salt sand mix we buy a load of salt and cut with sand about %30 salt %70 sand


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

try d and d mulch they are in your area i know they stock alot of other products not sure about salt


----------



## nepatsfan

Morrissey snow removal;1527469 said:


> try d and d mulch they are in your area i know they stock alot of other products not sure about salt


they do, they are expensive and give a pretty crappy yard. We used to buy all our mulch from them but their product has gone downhill fast and they don't even give an honest yard. I have a few places to buy it I just feel like $115 a yard is kinda high. D and D is $120 and there are a few others around me one at 145 and another at 135. Debating on switching to magic. We used sand salt mix for years and recently switched to straight salt. I wish I had more room to store it, I would just get a tri-axle load.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

magic salt up here is $112


----------



## nepatsfan

wow........I cant believe that


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

a freind of mine uses it and he said thats what he pays


----------



## JTK324

Do you guys like that magic salt? We used it for one season and decided to get rid of it because it wasn't worth the money


----------



## Santry426

Almost 60 today i'll take it!


----------



## nepatsfan

JTK324;1527750 said:


> Do you guys like that magic salt? We used it for one season and decided to get rid of it because it wasn't worth the money


why do you say that? Didn't you use less material? I have never used it but I'm debating switching to it.


----------



## BillyRgn

JTK324;1527750 said:


> Do you guys like that magic salt? We used it for one season and decided to get rid of it because it wasn't worth the money


I tried it once because the yard ran out of regular straight salt. Personally I am satisfied with the results from straight salt. I think the magic salt works a little quicker but I just can't justify the price of magic salt so I will be sticking with regular untreated salt. On the other hand I would deffinatly be open to trying a regular salt liquid combination like the ctdot uses. There appears to be a good Benifit to spraying the salt as it comes to the spinner. I think that is probaly the better of the set ups out there. It gets the salt working quicker, makes it stick to the road better so it doesn't go bouncing off. I wouldn't mind buying the set up for the spreader but I wouldn't use enough to justify buying a holding tank/fill station, if a yard around my area got a fill station and sold it by the gallon I would deffinatly try it.


----------



## nepatsfan

BillyRgn;1527865 said:


> I tried it once because the yard ran out of regular straight salt. Personally I am satisfied with the results from straight salt. I think the magic salt works a little quicker but I just can't justify the price of magic salt so I will be sticking with regular untreated salt. On the other hand I would deffinatly be open to trying a regular salt liquid combination like the ctdot uses. There appears to be a good Benifit to spraying the salt as it comes to the spinner. I think that is probaly the better of the set ups out there. It gets the salt working quicker, makes it stick to the road better so it doesn't go bouncing off. I wouldn't mind buying the set up for the spreader but I wouldn't use enough to justify buying a holding tank/fill station, if a yard around my area got a fill station and sold it by the gallon I would deffinatly try it.


So you guys think that the difference in price doesn't equal the increased effectiveness? That is kinda what I was exploring. If I could use less material, even if it costed a bit more would I end up saving money and using a better product. I am seeing about prices on the magic salt and the cheapest I have found it is $163 a yard. At that price i would agree that it wouldn't be worth it. I'm not sure why salt is so expensive around us.


----------



## BillyRgn

nepatsfan;1527954 said:


> So you guys think that the difference in price doesn't equal the increased effectiveness? That is kinda what I was exploring. If I could use less material, even if it costed a bit more would I end up saving money and using a better product. I am seeing about prices on the magic salt and the cheapest I have found it is $163 a yard. At that price i would agree that it wouldn't be worth it. I'm not sure why salt is so expensive around us.


Correct, if a customer was willing to pay for it and was dead set on magic salt I would have no problem doing it and would not try to talk them out of it but unfortunately 98% of customers these days are looking for the cheaper price. To me the cost to benefit ratio just isn't there to justify magic. On the accounts that get straight salt they are almost always bare pavement in the morning at opening time so spending the extra on magic salt just wouldn't benefit me


----------



## AC2717

Did anyone else hear the rumblings on after this quick little warm spell, we should be heading right into the thick of things with some pressures systems setting up


----------



## mansf123

cleanups are pretty much all done for me so now its just a waiting game. What does everyone else do in the winter when its not snowing? After about a week of not working i start going stir crazy.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i did here about something maybe next weekend


----------



## fishinRI13

Its like three days of rain according to the weather ive seen. but im sure it depends on the track


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats ok its still early


----------



## Santry426

Cooling down after tomorrow, but warm front comming back in this weekend. It was spring like today after that cold spree last week!


----------



## durafish

Yea it was nice today but at the same time i wouldnt mind some snow...


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Damn straight... Can't wait for the white stuff to flyyyy..


----------



## Santry426

Sounds like the guys from the original dunks commercial waiting for the first flake !


----------



## ScubaSteve728

mansf123;1528032 said:


> cleanups are pretty much all done for me so now its just a waiting game. What does everyone else do in the winter when its not snowing? After about a week of not working i start going stir crazy.


if there is enough ice i always enjoy some ice fishin 
i snowmobile snow atv and mess around outside and here on plowsite and watch stupid movies and crap on the computer and youtube but it passes free time


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i see the guys from nh are going to try to meet up we should do that grad a beer and shot the sh%t


----------



## JTK324

Morrissey that's sounds like a good to meet up for us to grab a beer just found a guy on Craigslist selling everything I need for the tundra for a nickel so I will have the blade on before Xmas we are paying 72 or so for salt sand mix at out local place sometimes if the winter is bad we can work out a deal to get it around 64 not to bad


----------



## nepatsfan

i'd go out for a beer


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Morrissey snow removal;1528326 said:


> i see the guys from nh are going to try to meet up we should do that grad a beer and shot the sh%t


I'd like that too. Meet some guys from the site...have a brew and talk snow. Just gotta find a waterin' hole. I'm in Holden....


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we just need a date time and place


----------



## JTK324

What's a central location for all of us?


----------



## jimv

dose any one uses this tires Hankook DynaPro ATM 


the maine guys meet for beers i would meet


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Im thinkin maybe worcester but nepatsfan is way out in franklin ma....just my idea.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

lunenburg sounds good for me lol


----------



## JTK324

Hey I'm down in providence


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i good central location would be good


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Wise guy eh Chris???


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Party @Chris's house.. He volunteered..


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

o yea i dont know if that would go over to good


----------



## gtmustang00

Are NH guys invited?! LOL


----------



## fishinRI13

jimv;1528483 said:


> dose any one uses this tires Hankook DynaPro ATM
> 
> the maine guys meet for beers i would meet


I do use those tires. I have the RF10's. I love em, they have lasted me about 38k. still have a little life left. I am constantly traveling highway to NH where i go to college and back to RI. I am also constantly towing in the summer, I have a landscaping trailer with two zero turn mowers that is attached all summer and when that isnt attached I have my 20ft bass boat attached to it. I love the tires, I will be buying the same ones again after the first storm when I can put the money towards them. just my 2 cents.


----------



## jimv

fishinRI13;1528635 said:


> I do use those tires. I have the RF10's. I love em, they have lasted me about 38k. still have a little life left. I am constantly traveling highway to NH where i go to college and back to RI. I am also constantly towing in the summer, I have a landscaping trailer with two zero turn mowers that is attached all summer and when that isnt attached I have my 20ft bass boat attached to it. I love the tires, I will be buying the same ones again after the first storm when I can put the money towards them. just my 2 cents.


thank you i can get them for 149.00 each i think iam going to try them


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

gtmustang00;1528600 said:


> Are NH guys invited?! LOL


of course u guys have all the money


----------



## fishinRI13

jimv;1528643 said:


> thank you i can get them for 149.00 each i think iam going to try them


Good luck with them, I think you will like them.


----------



## JTK324

I wonder if meeting in the Norwood Dedham area would work they may be pretty close to the middle for a lot of us


----------



## nepatsfan

JTK324;1528770 said:


> I wonder if meeting in the Norwood Dedham area would work they may be pretty close to the middle for a lot of us


works for me


----------



## jimv

JTK324;1528770 said:


> I wonder if meeting in the Norwood Dedham area would work they may be pretty close to the middle for a lot of us


works for me


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I am to lazy to read back and find a date or time but when might this meeting happen? I could round up some north-shore guys and come down if i knew a time.


----------



## JTK324

We haven't said a date or time anyone have any ideas


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we should do it sometime in the next week or 2


----------



## JTK324

Thats fine do we know of any sports bars or anything in the norwood area? Does saturdays or sunday work better for everyone?


----------



## BillyRgn

In sure what ever day you guys pick will make it snow


----------



## jhall22guitar

BillyRgn;1529847 said:


> In sure what ever day you guys pick will make it snow


Thats not a bad thong though payup

I just want to get out of my college in VT, and back home to work haha. Maybe I will see some of you guys out on the roads this winter.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we could just go to foxobough and go to toby keiths bar


----------



## JTK324

I second that idea plow talk and some good looking waitress in short shorts and cowgirl boots that always works


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

o yea!!!!!!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

That my friend, is an excellent idea!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

it would be fun


----------



## jhall22guitar

Toby Keiths has great food! What kind of winter does everyone think we will have?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i hope we have a good winter with no work at the moment


----------



## ScubaSteve728

yall should go to toby kieths and bass pro shops!


----------



## Santry426

Toby keiths is a good time...They had a few diesel meets there over the past year


----------



## JTK324

Okay so Toby Keith's it is do we have a day preference and a time as well I work til noon on Saturdays


----------



## jhall22guitar

I know this is the wrong thread, but anyone looking for help this winter? Im in Norton. (my landscaping/plowing is kinda limited due to me being 18, and attending college in VT until the 19th)


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

good day for everyone


----------



## plowmaster07

I'm good with Toby Keith's. Think it will be cool to get a chance to meet up with everyone. Pretty open day wise.


----------



## eric02038

jimv;1528643 said:


> thank you i can get them for 149.00 each i think iam going to try them


Where you getting these for 150?


----------



## jimv

online with free shiping


----------



## JTK324

okay Just throwing it out there how about Saturday the 15th at 130/2 at tobys


----------



## fishinRI13

jimv;1530893 said:


> online with free shiping


Where online if you don't mind me asking, going to need a new set around the end of the month. Thanks!


----------



## jimv

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/home.do?s_kwcid=TC-9827-3324497226-bp-417200075


----------



## fishinRI13

jimv;1530958 said:


> http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/home.do?s_kwcid=TC-9827-3324497226-bp-417200075


Hey Jim, just so you know the $150 price is for a 4ply tire with a small load range, I called just now and the one for my truck anyways (1 ton) is $191 each shipped. Thats for the 10ply tire with a load range of E. Just so you dont buy the wrong tire, would hate to see that happen!
Mike


----------



## jimv

fishinRI13;1531010 said:


> Hey Jim, just so you know the $150 price is for a 4ply tire with a small load range, I called just now and the one for my truck anyways (1 ton) is $191 each shipped. Thats for the 10ply tire with a load range of E. Just so you dont buy the wrong tire, would hate to see that happen!
> Mike


ii only have have a dakota so it would be ok but i think iam geting destinations a/t


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

15th is good for me


----------



## JTK324

wow all has been quiet today????? whats up with that ?


----------



## NFDDJS

No snow makes for a boring winter... I hate to say it and I know the winter is young this season but all the weather maps and jet stream and looking like another year like last year...


----------



## ScubaSteve728

NFDDJS;1532976 said:


> No snow makes for a boring winter... I hate to say it and I know the winter is young this season but all the weather maps and jet stream and looking like another year like last year...


we still have 12 days until the official start of winter
all i want is at least 3 decent size storms and id be happy 
i heard some snow maybe round Christmas time around RI


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

this weather pattern is no good


----------



## jimv

this rain sucks


----------



## NFDDJS

I would like to have 4-5 6+ inch storms and I would be very happy... If they were all back to back that would be great! lol


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

snow ould be great now since there is no other work


----------



## nepatsfan

15th is good for me


----------



## fordtruck661

This winter has not even started yet.

Forecast models are coming into better agreement around the idea of a significant east coast winter storm in about a week. This map reflects a significant nor'easter off the New Jersey coast next weekend. After a mild start to the week, an area of low pressure will bring wet weather to the east coast followed by a significant cool-down. On Friday, an area of low pressure is forecast to develop nea
r the Texas/Louisiana Gulf coast and head north and east. By Saturday, the system is just south of Atlanta Georgia and by Sunday, the system is over North Carolina, bringing precipitation up the eastern US. The storm would be located off the NJ coast Sunday evening, bringing wind-whipped precipitation to the Mid Atlantic and New England area that night into Monday. This storm system is still a while away and many things can change, but one thing is certain: conditions will get stormier and colder than they have been for this part of the country this month.


----------



## JTK324

okay so I went to toby keiths i was talking to the bar keep about the plans for next week and she told me that if you are going to have over ten people you should call ahead so i am not the type to pin people down but how many of you guys think you will be in saturday at 130 i will call and tell them tomorrow
Thanks


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I can be there. Going to round up a few troops that I am friends with that aren't on here anymore


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Well...at least something FROZEN is falling from the sky. Kinda a miserable freezing rain mix hail kinda thing.


----------



## jimv

iam good to go


----------



## wolfmobile8

Im in. maybe we should put a thread about the meet up under the general discuss section


----------



## AC2717

This Sunday looks like it could be the start of somthing


----------



## durafish

AC2717;1534181 said:


> This Sunday looks like it could be the start of somthing


Im thinking the same. Let's hope!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

it will probably be rain


----------



## mansf123

still not to concerned about this winter yet. as long as things start looking better by christmas we will be in good shape. Im trying not to focus to much on storms that are a week out this year. usually just leads to dissapointment.


----------



## AlliedMike

This thing is still a week out not getting hopes up


----------



## JTK324

I am not even putting any stock into anything a week out i will put the plow on when there is two inches on the ground im ready to go out


----------



## GSullivan

I'm with you guys. I'll put the blade on when the storm is supposed to be close and drive my dump truck in the mean time. We really can't count on the storms down here on the Cape. There is still hope as long as the temperature drops here pretty quick.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Lets just hope something nice comes!


----------



## TJS

GSullivan;1535054 said:


> I'm with you guys. I'll put the blade on when the storm is supposed to be close and drive my dump truck in the mean time. We really can't count on the storms down here on the Cape. There is still hope as long as the temperature drops here pretty quick.


I hate to say it but I am not putting the plow on either until there is at least some on the ground and it is sticking. I see all these yahoo's driving around with their plows on 3 days before a "so called" storm and then nothing happens or it rains.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

"Oh, so now I'm a yahoo"?? Ha ha I'm guilty of that once already this year. But that was to get new lights aimed down at a buddy's shop.


----------



## GSullivan

That's what they all say!!!!


----------



## timmy1

Did someone say Short- Shorts and Cowboy boots this Sat?


----------



## JTK324

yes we did timmy come on down and join us at toby keiths around 130 at patriot place


----------



## JTK324

i already just called up there and told them there was going to be several guys getting together up there to talk business hahahaha


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Is there another thread to discuss meeting up? or is this it? if so what's the head count.......


----------



## AC2717

am i jumping the gun on Sunday into Monday? Local news starting to support that a big storm could be in the making and NOAA put out a hazardous weather advisory for SUnday, Monday, Tuesday, and i think Wednesday and thursday. It has been a long time to me since they put up one in advance like this one

almost seems like no one want to say anything due to all the terrible forecasting lately and the bad year we had last year


----------



## JTK324

No this is the thread we are using to discuss meeting up


----------



## unhcp

I just want some snow, maybe I could hire a ski mountain to make it


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like we will get a mess sunday monday


----------



## jimfrost

What do you mean by mess.... mess like some snow or mess like rain sleet crap


----------



## Mysticlandscape

what's the head count for Saturday?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

jimfrost;1536176 said:


> What do you mean by mess.... mess like some snow or mess like rain sleet crap


they dont know yet snow sleet freezing rain rain


----------



## Santry426

So when is tobys going down this weekend? Sunday looks like a bust mine as well keep the convo goin bout meetin up!


----------



## theholycow

Drat. I have next week off of work and was hoping to do stuff outside...not gonna wanna do stuff if it's messy.


----------



## JTK324

New thread coming for the meet up this sat


----------



## Santry426

Link it in here


----------



## jhall22guitar

Sunday Monday I see mix of rain/freezing crap. Wednesday and Thursday are snow I think, just in time for me to drive home for good from this college in VT.


----------



## durafish

Yea let's hope it will snow.


----------



## JTK324

the thread for the met up http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141876


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like we will get some snow sunday and next week


----------



## durafish

Yup, seems like its going to snow and rain almost all next week.


----------



## quigleysiding

Looks like its to warm.


----------



## AC2717

come on, can't we "will it" to be all snow?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

northern ma nh will be colder


----------



## gtmustang00

Anybody see snow/rain maps yet?


----------



## theholycow

theholycow;1536378 said:


> Drat. I have next week off of work and was hoping to do stuff outside...not gonna wanna do stuff if it's messy.





AC2717;1536801 said:


> come on, can't we "will it" to be all snow?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

no i just watched and they did not say much


----------



## scott012072

rain rain rain !!!!!!! :-(


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe for u


----------



## Santry426

Rain around here!


----------



## JTK324

looks like a bust again


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hope all rain


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I watched the weather and they said potential for 4 inches between Sunday to Wednesday er whatever..... I don't know. Blizzad' of 78 was supposed to be a dusting...lol


----------



## FordFisherman

They said rain last time and look what happened. They just guess.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we are suppose to get snow then a mix


----------



## ducaticorse

THEGOLDPRO;1537366 said:


> I hope all rain


??!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTK324

Maybe with all of us getting together we will pay respects to the snow gods and get snow maybe we should sacrifice a virgin or something


----------



## ducaticorse

I'd be comfortable with one billable storm under my belt. $ is TIGHT at the moment!!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just saw a couple inches sunday night northern ma southern nh


----------



## mansf123

these morons dont have a clue whats going to happen. All these tv meteroligists are only put on tv to look good. trust me i like looking at the weather girls but come on they are clueless.


----------



## leigh

These weather folks are getting worse every year.I swear they get orgasmic with a gleam in there eyes as they talk about every chance for a big nor-easter. 40 deg and a few snow showers and the roads are almost impassable! Think there're trying a little to hard to make their jobs seem necessary. Even Jim Cantore (weather channel) is getting a little carried away. While I'm ranting- I like the way they constantly use the word "I" I think this i figure this IIIIIIIII. Then they say we'll see how things look when the new models come out DUH ! If there hot it's ok though Gotta go. weather segment coming on!


----------



## theholycow

mansf123;1537613 said:


> All these tv meteroligists are only put on tv to look good. trust me i like looking at the weather girls but come on they are clueless.


----------



## leigh

Here's our new expert,last job was working as a "wardrobe stylist" .I guess we can dress nice while waiting for snow!


----------



## theholycow

Her face is scary and she might benefit from an occasional cheeseburger...and what's with that little mouth in her armpit?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

J.C. Monahan and Bianca De La Garza!! Hot! I know Bianca is Not a weathergirl but she's still smokin.


----------



## JTK324

well i guess i will seeing most of you tomorrow at 130


----------



## leigh

I know this is a New England weather thread but on a somber note,I'm sure that all our thoughts and prayers are with our neighbors in newtown ct, and the families that have to deal with the senseless tragic killing that occurred today.


----------



## jimfrost

Absolutely horrific...my thoughts and prayers are with all the families affected by this...if there's anyone on this thread from Connecticut my heart goes out to you all may god bless them


----------



## TJS

The State is grieving as well as the Country. Thoughts and prayers. God Bless.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I would lik to say to all of you guys .May GOD BLESS YOU AND ALL OF YOUR FAMILIES AND PRAY TO GOD NONE OF YOU[ RE TE ONES OF LOSE
MINE AND MY WIFES HEARTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU AND FAMILY. GOD BLESS you all


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

on a lighter note looks loke 1to3 central ma 3to5 northern ma and nh sunday nite


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Grrr...not enough for me. Hopefully we get the 4 or so on Thursday


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

wedsnday looks more like rain


----------



## jhall22guitar

If Wednesday turns to anything to bad, watch for my truck off the road on the Mass Pike and 495 on my way home from my college in VT! haha.

Hopefully we all get some snow to make money.


----------



## jimfrost

Just want winter to start the cold and snow to be here for a couple months


----------



## FordFisherman

Well....December is half in the books with another week of rain and warm temps expected. All this talk by the "experts" of a pattern change and cold and snow coming is starting to sound alot like last season. I have no faith in any meteorologist anywhere.


----------



## nighthawk117

FordFisherman;1539120 said:


> Well....December is half in the books with another week of rain and warm temps expected. All this talk by the "experts" of a pattern change and cold and snow coming is starting to sound alot like last season. I have no faith in any meteorologist anywhere.


Weather has never been nor will it ever be "predictable" . The so called forecasters only relay the info produced from computer generated models, programmed by people to guesstimate what might occur. When it snows, go out and plow, when we get sleet and freezing rain, go out and treat for it, that's it !


----------



## eric02038

Well said! Historically, snow doesn't start to fall until January


----------



## leigh

It all averages out.My formula is the secret(till now) 2-4-4-2 algorithm to profitability.On occasion it hits the super profitability plateau of 1-2-4-4-2-1,very rare though. 9 am 40 deg and cloudy here on the coast.Oh well. warm all next week


----------



## 07PSDCREW

12:30 and it's snowing large flakes in Berlin. My drive and street have a THIN coating already. We shall see.


----------



## quigleysiding

Freezin rain here


----------



## Iawr

4:30pm and just a gentle rain in Natick, guess I jumped the gun on this one


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got about a 1/4 inch of snow and its sleeting here


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Snow is coming, and its damn slick out. Seeing plows on, don't have mine on yet


----------



## jimfrost

Been mixing around here not paying much attention to it getting ready for the pats game that'll hold me over for tonight if there's no snow to play with


----------



## leigh

leigh;1539180 said:


> It all averages out.My formula is the secret(till now) 2-4-4-2 algorithm to profitability.On occasion it hits the super profitability plateau of 1-2-4-4-2-1,very rare though. 9 am 40 deg and cloudy here on the coast.Oh well. warm all next week


Oh well , I thought someone would be curious.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

2006Sierra1500;1539535 said:


> Snow is coming, and its damn slick out. Seeing plows on, don't have mine on yet


when is it coming looks like its over


----------



## Chevycrazyman

states spreading on rt 9 in natick. sub had plow and wing on, must know something we dont haha. wish i had my camera handy


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

the state has to run plow and wing all the time even when salting


----------



## Chevycrazyman

Morrissey snow removal;1539565 said:


> the state has to run plow and wing all the time even when salting


you know the reasoning, even with an all rain event?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

it manditory to have them on your truck even when just salting incase u need the plows so u dont have to go home to put them on or call someone else in


----------



## stevejfromRI

leigh;1539180 said:


> It all averages out.My formula is the secret(till now) 2-4-4-2 algorithm to profitability.On occasion it hits the super profitability plateau of 1-2-4-4-2-1,very rare though. 9 am 40 deg and cloudy here on the coast.Oh well. warm all next week


ok... i had to ask it, 2-4-4-2 ? whats up with that?

at the moment i am thinking you over-thought snow removal.... when it snows..we plow.


----------



## leigh

stevejfromRI;1539962 said:


> ok... i had to ask it, 2-4-4-2 ? whats up with that?
> 
> at the moment i am thinking you over-thought snow removal.... when it snows..we plow.


Just trying to entertain and get minds off this dreary weather. The formula is just my minimum of events that would make me happy and profitable. Dec - 2 events Jan - 4, Feb -4, March - 2 .Bonus years have 1 event in Nov, April. It's quite a challenge to convey my nutty(insane) sense of humor and weird imagination in written form:bluebounc


----------



## FordFisherman

I hate to say this and hope I'm proven wrong, but based on the major teleconnections and weather pattern, this winter is shaping up to be a bust for any of us south of the mass pike. Remember last season when "the cold and snow will come in two weeks" and "major pattern shift coming" were all you heard from the mets? Two weeks turned into three, then a month, before you knew it March had arrived. Two weeks ago, they were saying Dec. 15th it would all change. Ummm...., whats the date today? Great for you seasonal guys, I have a feeling you will win again this year.
Again, I hope I'm wrong, but looking out the window right now at rain, brown grass and fog on December 17th, with more of the same predicted doesn't bode well for the cold and snowy winter we were told was "two weeks away".


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I guess I'll be optimistic and give it till the end of January before I give up... 
This sucks..


----------



## 07PSDCREW

We will have to move to Alaska and plow 7 months of the year with Alaska Boss!! Lol


----------



## FordFisherman

I'm trying to be optimistic as well, but I got to call em' like I see em'. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Apparently after Christmas we're on track for a 20-30% above average winter, with one early model showing a Sandy strength blizzard on the 26th of December.


----------



## siteworkplus

2006Sierra1500;1540327 said:


> Apparently after Christmas we're on track for a 20-30% above average winter, with one early model showing a Sandy strength blizzard on the 26th of December.


where did you get that info?


----------



## unhcp

It was a long night for me up in NH, the storm just never ended


----------



## siteworkplus

unhcp;1540374 said:


> It was a long night for me up in NH, the storm just never ended


what did you get?


----------



## unhcp

siteworkplus;1540382 said:


> what did you get?


We got about 3-4 inches


----------



## CashinH&P

unhcp;1540386 said:


> We got about 3-4 inches


we only got about 2 inches in manchester. Where are you located?


----------



## unhcp

CashinH&P;1540389 said:


> we only got about 2 inches in manchester. Where are you located?


Dover, it stopped at 4am but then it just kept going, got another 1inch


----------



## siteworkplus




----------



## siteworkplus

we got freezing rain. Already had my first slip&fall @ 4:30am. Seems like someone needed some time off before Xmas.


----------



## mansf123

Hoping this stuff freezes up again tonight but looks like its gonna warm up:crying:


----------



## ducaticorse

mansf123;1540460 said:


> Hoping this stuff freezes up again tonight but looks like its gonna warm up:crying:


Yup.... Boston got rain/ice mix for a few hours then turned to rain. Supposed to be 50 tomorrow. Man, I need 15 plowable events this year. Is that too much to ask!!!???


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i put 7 loads of sand down we had a icey mess


----------



## leigh

CashinH&P;1540389 said:


> we only got about 2 inches in manchester. Where are you located?


Looks like NH is the new CT and Ct is the new Maryland.Move north boys!


----------



## BPK63

Looking like another crappy winter!


----------



## nighthawk117

I gotta tell ya, I enjoy watching this thread every winter. You guys are all ready to throw in the towel and winter doesn't even start until December 21  Well, time for a nap


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we useually dont get a hell of alot of snow in dec anyway


----------



## Santry426

Atleast its somewhat warm so it isnt too bad to work outside in


----------



## mansf123

I have always thought that you make more money with a bunch of small/ medium storms spread out over the whole winter as oppose to a few monster storms. yeah you might get more hours from a 20 inch storm but you dont get many of those size storms in a seaon. not to mention all the headaches that come with a snowfall like that. you get 1 or 2 small storms per week with a few bigger ones thrown in it makes for more profit in my opinion. if i had my way i would just sand and salt.....alot better than plowing


----------



## nighthawk117

Yup, less time, less wear and tear, fuel, labor costs = more profit.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Ugh its too warm out. And when we get whats left of Draco, its all rain. GRRR


----------



## BillyRgn

nighthawk117;1541717 said:


> Yup, less time, less wear and tear, fuel, labor costs = more profit.


I secon that, i kill it on those little 2 inch storms. with some re freezing the next morning you get that extra sanding in. Sure you take in more on the big storms but I really would rather have the little ones, the break downs, wear and tear, and head aches from the big ones to me make it a pain in the a**. If it is gonna be big let it be real big whare customers are forced to fork out money for stacking, relocating and hauling otherwise its the small ones for me, he'll I'd be content with 2 or 3 dustings a week the sanding $$ is usually pretty good


----------



## SnowPro93

Since I've been sitting around all day with nothing to do the thought came to my head and I couldn't find anything out about it. Do any of you guys know who does the snow removal at Gillette Stadium?


----------



## Santry426

Waverly landscape associates or atleast it used to be them. I think there the ones that got busted hiring 40 something illegals to go shovel before a game and they all got busted.payup


----------



## SnowPro93

Santry426;1542415 said:


> Waverly landscape associates or atleast it used to be them. I think there the ones that got busted hiring 40 something illegals to go shovel before a game and they all got busted.payup


I heard about the illegals a while back. It's only a matter of time before a company of that size gets caught for something like that. So in all reality ValleyCrest could be doing it now...


----------



## KartAnimal29

Dec. 27th 28th, pic below. This one is looking pretty solid right now. GFS and Euro have been pretty consistent over the last 2 days. We are going to have to watch the system that will be coming through on Friday Saturday to see how it set up when it get's into Canada. If we get a Rex Block out of it , we are good to go for snow in the coming weeks. For those that said this Winter is a bust your out of your mind.Winter doesn't start till the 21st so how can it be over. If you go back and look we usually don't start getting any snow till January. Anyways , I hope you all enjoyed the warm weather, Winter is here.










No comments on these next 2 , just yet. Just putting them out there.

Dec. 31 - Jan. 2










Jan. 2-5


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Man i hope your right about this winter good luck to you this winter.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

valley crest bought waverly but yes they still do it


----------



## nepatsfan

Are you sure about that? I thought it was Pacella that did it.


----------



## Santry426

Valley prob subs alot out


----------



## Iawr

Todays weather update, rain rain rain 26th-28th


----------



## nepatsfan

Santry426;1543173 said:


> Valley prob subs alot out


Im sure but I thought that RM Pacella held the contract.


----------



## mansf123

Might be something brewing for next week....


----------



## ScubaSteve728

man i could use some snow money is really tight right now


----------



## Santry426

I see rain thursday of next week?


----------



## mansf123

maybe a small storm christmas morning and the thursday storm has the potential to be a good size storm just a matter of where it tracks. somethings gotta give at some point so im thinking that storm will trend more towards snow than rain. i know im starting to run low on cash myself so anything helps


----------



## KartAnimal29

WOW a lot of funky stuff going on in the weather world today. Next week is going to be very interesting. The X-Mas storm for a new low and it heads West. GFS and EURO both have different solutions with it. Also keep an eye on the X-Mas Clipper , it might be bigger then you think


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tonight clown map for the 27th 28th


----------



## fishinRI13

im not going to hold my breathe. its over a week out.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we have about 1.5'' on the ground now im heading out


----------



## TJS

On a side note. Erika's nipples were popping out like crazy last night while doing the weather report.


----------



## leigh

TJS;1543983 said:


> On a side note. Erika's nipples were popping out like crazy last night while doing the weather report.


That's the most accurate forecast so far,who needs those souless computer programs/algorythms -the nipple factor - no snow for south Ct!


----------



## lawn king

50 degrees today? Not exactly an encouraging way to start winter. it looks bleek for us through 12 31.


----------



## stevejfromRI

it still looks like a possibility for the 27th... im not writing December off until January.

On a different note, Happy Holidays to all...


----------



## KartAnimal29

This morning EURO. We need to watch to see where the storm we are getting right now set's up in Canada .The Blocking in Canada is going to determine were this puppy goes. If we get the Rex Blocking in Canada it's game on for the East Coast. There are 2 or 3 more storms right behind this one too.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

TJS;1543983 said:


> On a side note. Erika's nipples were popping out like crazy last night while doing the weather report.


You talking about Erika Martin storm team 8?


----------



## TJS

Yes. She may have blossomed some more since those pics.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like we might get a christmas strom


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Yup, potential for accumulating snow Monday night into Tuesday...don't really want to plow on Christmas but I'll take what I get


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Dont start complaning about snow on the holidays we need it guys


----------



## nepatsfan

ugghhhh, i hope it goes south


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i would not mind it all of the stuff we plow would not be open and would get me out of the house


----------



## Santry426

Haha people ***** for it and ***** when it comes love it!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Quote from NWS:

"
THERE IS A LOW TO MODERATE PROBABILITY OF LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS
DURING MONDAY NIGHT INTO CHRISTMAS DAY.


DURING LATE WEDNESDAY THROUGH THURSDAY...A MORE ROBUST STORM
SYSTEM MAY DEVELOP...AND THERE IS A MODERATE PROBABILITY OF
SIGNIFICANT WINTRY PRECIPITATION. EXACT PRECIPITATION TYPE ACROSS
SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND IS UNCERTAIN AT THIS TIME. THERE IS A LOW
PROBABLIITY OF DAMAGING WIND GUSTS...AND A LOW PROBABILITY OF
MINOR COASTAL FLOODING."


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

As of now, 3-6 inches forecasted for the southern part of MA


----------



## durafish

2006Sierra1500;1544833 said:


> As of now, 3-6 inches forecasted for the southern part of MA


when is that?


----------



## jhall22guitar

Sweet. Merry Christmas and to all a nice paycheck... just kidding it will barely make up for gifts.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

durafish;1544886 said:


> when is that?


Wednesday into Thursday, with 1-3 Monday night into Tuesday


----------



## fordtruck661

The top map is for the 24th to the 25th and the bottom is a total for the two storms the on on the 25th and on the 27th


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1544833 said:


> As of now, 3-6 inches forecasted for the southern part of MA


Yup 3-6 for Southern Mass and Northern CT. Central Ct is 1-3 is what the NWS is showing , but I thing the 3-6 will be more down towards the central part of CT. The 27th 28th Storm took a change for the worse today tho. GFS and EURO are now showing a warm solution. Starting out as rain for CT and switching over to snow , East to West. Tho it is just one day of bad runs other models are still showing this as a major storm, with no rain.

There are a few things that still need to be worked out tho. The energy for this system can't be sampled yet as it's not even in the US yet. So we still have another 36-48h for that. We also have have to see how the x-mas storm will develop and how the low transfer to the north. The model runs are only as good as the people that designed them.

There are 2 more storms right behind this one too that look a lot better, as of now. Get your rest now boys, it night be a long 2 weeks coming up.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Come on snow! I've only plowed once so far!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM just put the X-Mas storm more to the south.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is a good thing for the 27th 28th storm.With the X-Mas storm further south it doesn't bring in the warm southeasterly flow across the New England area. Just one of the pieces of the puzzle


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Don't care, want snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'd rather have the first storm be nothing to help out the 27th 28th storm


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

True, true. As long as it's not a repeat of last year


----------



## KartAnimal29

RAIN. We loose the blocking to the North. As of now , and I think this will continue , No Snow this coming week.On to the Dec 30th storm I guess.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just saw the weather and i was not to impressed


----------



## gtmustang00

Good thing i don't count on snow for income.


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO just came back East


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Is that good or bad


----------



## WingPlow

euro is east while the gfs is still trending west


----------



## TJS

That Euro is like my wife. Can't make a decision.


----------



## Santry426

^ I second that one


----------



## KartAnimal29

The GFS came back to the East just a touch this morning for the 27th 28th.. If anyone here follows the weather you will know that the EURO is the best run out there.

2006 , We need this to track a bit more to the East so we are not in the warmer air. As of now The CT coast is nothing but rain , same for RI and the Cape


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm just south of Worcester, so I'm good for snow if thats all thats getting rain.


----------



## durafish

Well I hope it changes to snow I'm in R.I.


----------



## braceyaself

What you guys hearing for Christmas? Saw 1 inch a few places max of 2 in the hills by mass line


----------



## Santry426

Whdh said a dusting around boston for xmas day


----------



## WingPlow

anywheres from 1-4 for Christmas eve/day....


----------



## KartAnimal29

braceyaself;1545411 said:


> What you guys hearing for Christmas? Saw 1 inch a few places max of 2 in the hills by mass line


Make sure the leaf blower is tuned up :laughing: This isn't really looking like anything now, but we all now how fast the weather can change. The further NW you go in CT, SW in Mass , the more snow your going to see. Maybe 2 in in those areas. The rest of Mass and CT and maybe NW RI will see a dusting. This is a good thing for the 27th 28th storm as it won't bring a lot of warm air up into New England


----------



## nepatsfan

Nice- rain on christmas! I like it. I'll take a small storm on the 27th


----------



## Santry426

More like a dusting on christmas and rain on the 27 th


----------



## PORTER 05

25th storm .5 - 0 inches / 27th storm rain / 30th storm rain. Good thing i don't count on snow for income.


----------



## mansf123

very frustrating season so far


----------



## Pinzgauer

Used to live in Fairfield County in the 80s and 90s. Don't remember there ever being much snow at all. Just months of gray.Seems to me that this pattern of no snow is normal for that region.I'm kinda surprised to read how many people expect there to be snow though.


----------



## Iawr

It's like the weather knows I'm counting on snow to make up for last season


----------



## mansf123

how does everyone handle a storm on christmas? the same as any other day? im planning on being out there once we hit our trigger.


----------



## Maleko

mansf123;1545748 said:


> how does everyone handle a storm on christmas? the same as any other day? im planning on being out there once we hit our trigger.


I hope it does. gets me out of the house


----------



## Santry426

Same as any other day...works out better since everything is closed no traffic either


----------



## ScubaSteve728

On a seperate note. 
Do you need a amber light permit in rhode island for private plowing?


----------



## quigleysiding

I think your supposed to have one. I don't think that it is enforced. I don't have one. Nobody I know has one. I have never heard of anyone getting a ticket for not having one.


----------



## Santry426

All the die hards around town got there blades on . .. Oh boy


----------



## CashinH&P

Some guys up here have had there blades on since friday!


----------



## brfootball45

I dont know where you guys are seeing these totals but I dont think anyone will be plowing this week... rain...


----------



## TJS

Pinzgauer;1545574 said:


> Used to live in Fairfield County in the 80s and 90s. Don't remember there ever being much snow at all. Just months of gray.Seems to me that this pattern of no snow is normal for that region.I'm kinda surprised to read how many people expect there to be snow though.


True, 2010-2011 was good well as some good snow in the late 90's.. I went to school in VT,, Norwich Univ.. Whole different weather world.


----------



## KartAnimal29

brfootball45;1545984 said:


> I dont know where you guys are seeing these totals but I dont think anyone will be plowing this week... rain...


'
Central CT to Southern Mass could see 1-3 , with some spots around 4 in. for tonight's clipper


----------



## JTK324

Scuba, I run all amber hideaways and light bars and I don't have a permit and I run down the highway with them and never really shut them off during storms and only have been pulled over once because the cop wanted to know how come my lights were brighter than his lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

We run one Whelen rooftop strobe magnetic thingy on the half ton and the SUVs, while the 2500 we bought has a rack with 2 of them wired into the button on the dash for the rooftop beacon plow prep doohickey.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

1 to 3 on christmas looks good


----------



## fordtruck661

They are saying 1-3 for Christmas and 6+ for the 27th then maybe a big one again on the 29. Winter is starting boys get ready.. :redbounce


----------



## mackclmodel

fordtruck661;1546383 said:


> They are saying 1-3 for Christmas and 6+ for the 27th then maybe a big one again on the 29. Winter is starting boys get ready.. :redbounce


WHAT, Where'd you hear that ?


----------



## KartAnimal29

fordtruck661;1546383 said:


> They are saying 1-3 for Christmas and 6+ for the 27th then maybe a big one again on the 29. Winter is starting boys get ready.. :redbounce


Yup looking really good for anyone West of I495 and North of I90 all snow. Anyone West of I84 is look OK as it will turn over to rain for a bit before turning back to snow at the end. The more you get to the East in CT your looking at more rain out of this. Anyone at the shore get's screwed. The NAM and GFS both came East again this morning, we need to see this trend continue. EURO starts around 1PM. There is still time left for just about everyone to get into the game , but if your near the Coast it's just about over for ya for a big storm. The storm around the 30th-1st looks really good for everyone, at this time.


----------



## fordtruck661

KartAnimal29;1546403 said:


> Yup looking really good for anyone West of I495 and North of I90 all snow. Anyone West of I84 is look OK as it will turn over to rain for a bit before turning back to snow at the end. The more you get to the East in CT your looking at more rain out of this. Anyone at the shore get's screwed. The NAM and GFS both came East again this morning, we need to see this trend continue. EURO starts around 1PM. There is still time left for just about everyone to get into the game , but if your near the Coast it's just about over for ya for a big storm. The storm around the 30th-1st looks really good for everyone, at this time.


It does seem that models keep moving the 27th storm more south east each time so Hopefully it will get more cold air so we got more snow and less freezing rain


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Seeing lots of blades on today, even some city trucks with blades on. Lets go boys!


----------



## mansf123

ready to roll.....nothing better than snow on christmas.


----------



## TJS

Not putting my blade on. How about you Goldpro.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

JTK324;1546231 said:


> Scuba, I run all amber hideaways and light bars and I don't have a permit and I run down the highway with them and never really shut them off during storms and only have been pulled over once because the cop wanted to know how come my lights were brighter than his lol


i bought a whelen magnetic strobe to put on my back rack and a cheap suction cup dash strobe i think i will leave the dash strobe on so that ppl know i have my plow on and maybe ill shut off the beacon


----------



## nepatsfan

Blades on, ready to go, I hope we don't need em. I'll take a salt run. That's all-thanks Santa


----------



## Maleko

salt loaded blade on. If we only get a little ill just take the blade off and do the salt run.

Lots of guys have their trucks loaded up here, Blades and salt .
The Highway crews pre treated the entire highways with liquid. usally they just do the bridges. Now its the whole freakin thing.


----------



## the05goat

Hoping for some plow able snow on the south shore


----------



## fordtruck661

I put the plow on if there are not 3" then i will just take it off. Its better than having to put it on in the snow tomorrow morning. Im really hoping for 3" or more for then next 3 storms could use the $$. payup


----------



## Iawr

Salts loaded, blades are on. Lets see if we will actually need them though, all the town guys have there's on. 

:salute: God speed boys


----------



## mjlawncare

ready to roll myself were already under a winter storm watch for wednesday pm to thursday pm


----------



## BillyRgn

My town pretreated which is a extreme rarity only done once or twice in a real busy year, one of the guys told mee they did it so they don't have to go out on Christmas there hoping it holds it off long enough till the change over


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Put the 8' on the HD, 7'6'' on the Tahoe. Ballast loaded, I'm ready.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

for thursday, the weather channel says "winter storm Euclid" (  )....will be mainly rain for mass, snow well inland. these big storms turning into rain is getting really old.

http://www.weather.com/video/euclid-snow-for-christmas-week-22595


----------



## timmy1

Most of Conn and RI should be on the order of 1-2" tonight w/ this Clipper...Some 3-4" pockets in Mass.


----------



## timmy1

Later in the week


----------



## quigleysiding

Snowing now. I didn't bother to put the plow on.


----------



## leigh

Its just about over here in southwestern Ct. Check the radar,I don't think anyone's getting squat.


----------



## mansf123

going to try and get a few hours of sleep. hopefully we wake up to a nice blanket of white. Merry christmas everyone


----------



## Santry426

c-1 for the south shore...yawn time for bed


----------



## jhall22guitar

No snow here in SE Mass. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Its over in Southbury CT, I just went and plowed around alittle and salted the Hotel i plow.


----------



## fordtruck661

Snowing here in Burlington ct the town is out with the plows down. Looks like this storm died out fast.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea it wasn't much that's for sure, but its just enough to push the commercials,and salt them, Its like right on the cusp of not being able to just toss salt down to melt it.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Merry Christmas to all my fellow New England Members! I'm putting the kids presents from Santa out under the tree with the wife....it's 2:20am....still no snow


----------



## BossPlow2010

07PSDCREW;1546975 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my fellow New England Members! I'm putting the kids presents from Santa out under the tree with the wife....it's 2:20am....still no snow


You know I have a little bit of a Holliday dilemma, 
how do you wrap an electrical fire?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Oh thats nice. Haha. Just looked outside and NOTHING :realmad:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just looked out again, grass is starting to turn white. Looks like this one is a bust. Weather says half an inch through 10:30 AM. Oh well, theres always tomorrow and the weekend.


----------



## FordFisherman

Got one inch of snow and now its melting. Hope the kids wake up before its gone.


----------



## nepatsfan

I just got in, barely anything out there. Nice thick coating of salt on all our commercials. No way an inch could survive on the salt I put down. Is it too early to start drinkin?


----------



## eric02038

nepatsfan;1547003 said:


> I just got in, barely anything out there. Nice thick coating of salt on all our commercials. No way an inch could survive on the salt I put down. Is it too early to start drinkin?


Never too early!


----------



## JTK324

Merry Xmas guys Saturday is starting to look interesting


----------



## theholycow

Northwestern RI, woke up to a white coating but nothing anyone needs to plow and an icy mist coming down, town truck flew by at a million MPH spreading more sand/salt than I've ever seen come out of a spreader at once, *now it's steadily snowing*.

I think the town truck spun out on the turn after my house...just after it went by I heard it backing up.


----------



## BillyRgn

nepatsfan;1547003 said:


> I just got in, barely anything out there. Nice thick coating of salt on all our commercials. No way an inch could survive on the salt I put down. Is it too early to start drinkin?


It's happy hour somewhere!!!!


----------



## abbe

A dusting that's already gone here in cranston


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BossPlow2010;1546976 said:


> You know I have a little bit of a Holliday dilemma,
> how do you wrap an electrical fire?


Bossplow, I hope everything is ok! What happened?


----------



## Maleko

THEGOLDPRO;1546944 said:


> Yea it wasn't much that's for sure, but its just enough to push the commercials,and salt them, Its like right on the cusp of not being able to just toss salt down to melt it.


Agree. Same here


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Nice dusting here.... laid down salt to take care of it and back to the couch... Merry Christmas guys


----------



## chrisf250

My weather channel app is calling for 5-8inches in Lincoln MA Wednesday night into Thursday. I had that storm marked for rain.


----------



## RoseMan806

Forecasted .2" for Rockland area. Not much to plow there. Time to get a sander.....


----------



## sectlandscaping

the weather man got this one right. About a 1/10 of inch, nothing on the streets but there was no rain. Keep it like this all winter and Ill be happy.


----------



## gtmustang00

Any snow maps for Wednesday night/Thursdays storm?


----------



## AlliedMike

I havent seen much for wed and thursday but i am looking at sat into sunday and that looks to be a doosy payup


----------



## abbe

Weds thurs is gunna be a wash around here. I'm getting the rain vibe for this winter and it's pissing me off. 


What are you guys seeing for this weekend?


----------



## AlliedMike

From what im seeing frmo the weather they are saying a all snow event for all of CT and RI from 4 to 8 inches


----------



## timmy1




----------



## AlliedMike

Looking like a blockbuster for sat into sunday


----------



## FordFisherman

Just be ready, its all you can do. I have no faith in the weather guessers. Thinkin that E. CT and RI are all rain with this nxt storm. Weekend looks better for now anyway. It always changes.


----------



## mansf123

im not sold on this being all rain for southern new england. i think the models are having a tough time with this one. time will tell but im keeping the plow on.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Lets get some snow this weekend, mother nature owes us for the last year.


----------



## mansf123

anyone plan on salting tmrw morning? i just ran out out to grab something and realized the pavement was still wet in spots and its getting cold....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Lets go boys! Get them blades on! Central MA, 4-8 inches tomorrow night!


----------



## Santry426

Hopefully sunday works for us


----------



## jhall22guitar

Need sunday south of Boston, lets go!


----------



## durafish

Not to bust your bubble but this weekend is far away and the weather men have a hard enough time giving correct info after something already accured, so what makes you think there will be a storm? I want snow too but I will beleive it when u see it.


----------



## Santry426

Trust me I'm far from a yahoo..There saying sunday looks better for us near the coast. Just hope it holds true. Plowing is just play money for me not make or break like alot of guys that gotta be hurting


----------



## leigh

AlliedMike;1547378 said:


> Looking like a blockbuster for sat into sunday


Sat-sun 30% chance of snow showers,37 degrees?
Wed, snow /rain showers late. Temps rising over night wed into low 40's.Windy with heavy rain,1-2 inches(rain) possible.mid 40's on thur. Don't want to be negative nelly


----------



## DrakeSabitch

*map for mass*

channel 7's map for thursday's storm....still plenty of time for it to change


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm barely in the 3-6


----------



## fordtruck661

This will be the one time I will ever say I dont want snow on Thursday I have a job interview and will not have time to plow any of my accounts.


----------



## quigleysiding

I have roofs to get done.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mansf123;1547488 said:


> anyone plan on salting tmrw morning? i just ran out out to grab something and realized the pavement was still wet in spots and its getting cold....


Magic salt I'm not worried.
Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO just came in colder and it tracks from AC to the Cape. Less rain for everyone now, but if your near the coast it's still rain. Of course we have to watch the radar as models are going to be pretty useless come later on today. Tonight's GFS had bad info , so what ever you heard at 11 on the news is wrong.

As someone said , this weekends storm looks good for coastal areas, as of now. There is a good size storm on the GFS that's been showing up for the last few days for next Thursday also.


----------



## Spool it up

looks like the LOW is around the Chesapeake Bay , not far enough south for us. aqua here


----------



## atvriderinmass

Looking like 3-6 for Chelmsford Ma area..Woohoooo!


----------



## lawn king

All rain on the coast! Nothing for us the rest of the year. This is starting to look really bad considering the major snow events for us in 09 & 10 were in the month of december?


----------



## eric02038

lawn king;1547731 said:


> All rain on the coast! Nothing for us the rest of the year. This is starting to look really bad considering the major snow events for us in 09 & 10 were in the month of december?


Because that was a "normal" year.


----------



## AC2717

about what time on Saturday, looks like a bust for me tonight


----------



## AC2717

reason I am asking I am moving on Saturday morning to Maynard MA


----------



## Santry426

The coast storm looks like late sat into sunday....will go out to see by then though !


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Looks like a bust for my area tonight as well. Damn.


----------



## Iawr

Yesterday was a salty bust for me, looks like the same for the rest of the year. At this rate im going to need to sell off some of my fleet:realmad:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

weather.gov says 4-8 of new snow/sleet tonight for me with rain tomorrow. I'll take it.


----------



## AC2717

2006Sierra1500;1547942 said:


> weather.gov says 4-8 of new snow/sleet tonight for me with rain tomorrow. I'll take it.


where are ya?


----------



## mansf123

feels like snow.....think we are all gonna get more than they are saying. its 30 in mansfield now and its going to get colder once it gets dark.


----------



## PORTER 05

Rain tonight, Sundays storm looks like a miss to the South. Then Accuweather has us in low to mid 40's from Jan 4 - to Jan 12. What a joke.


----------



## fordtruck661

Here are some maps that I agree with. I think that everyone can up the amounts that are in their area. The storm seems to be more south and colder than expected.


----------



## eric02038

fordtruck661;1548038 said:


> Here are some maps that I agree with. I think that everyone can up the amounts that are in their area. The storm seems to be more south and colder than expected.


Every station shows different amounts. High today was going to be 38, never broke 33 in Franklin


----------



## mansf123

radar looks good


----------



## crabbybob

I don't care that the weather forecasters are predicting 8" to 12" in North Central MA. I'm going on gut instinct an planning for 18" minimum. This will be the big one I've been waiting for since the Halloween surprise of 2011. Let it snow!


----------



## jhall22guitar

Its COLD here in Norton, lets hope for the 5" prediction.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

NOAA and NWS is saying 7-11 for my area, Southern Worcester County


----------



## ScubaSteve728

should i put my plow on here in northern Rhode island?


----------



## sectlandscaping

ScubaSteve728;1548149 said:


> should i put my plow on here in northern Rhode island?


never.... My plows are on, which means it wont snow.

Its actually coming down fast right now but its melting. If your inland I would though.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Better safe than sorry?


----------



## theholycow

ScubaSteve728;1548149 said:


> should i put my plow on here in northern Rhode island?


If you mount up, you may repel the snow. Please mount up. I ought to too.


----------



## powerstroke 03

38 and rain by 11p.m in Providence, temps are going up from there, WTF... Wish i got payed everytime it rained..:crying::crying:


----------



## snowbear1

*weather*

i live right on the coast in charlestown lot of wind and rain no snow


----------



## Santry426

Now this weekends looks like its going well south of us! Maybe after the new year!


----------



## leigh

2" in less than 2 hours here on coast.7:20 and starting to switch over to rain.Not putting plows on.Heavy rain and 50 mph winds coming.At least I hope it all melts by 6am


----------



## jimv

its snowing good in southwick ma


----------



## NFDDJS

Nothing here in Portsmouth NH, Still have stars in the sky.....


----------



## fishinRI13

Oughta be good up here in manchester, NH. temp of 27 and waiting on the storm to get here. calling for 12-18" here. Hoping it will stay south long enough for you guys to!


----------



## jhall22guitar

Well this is a bummer


----------



## TJS

Rain sleet here now. Ffld CT. sucks


----------



## durafish

Wow Johnston ri and its snowin good about inch and s half


----------



## sectlandscaping

had about 1/2 inch in a 1/2 hour then its been flurries and mixed rain in groton ct. Wind is picking up and its still a 1/2 inch.


----------



## NFDDJS

In the last hour it has gone from 28 to 34 here. Looking more and more like rain, and ice...


----------



## wolfmobile8

Snowin here good now just starting to stick.


----------



## jimv

have 4inch of snow


----------



## jimfrost

Nothing but rain here nice heavy wind driven rain....any locations near Melrose Wakefield ma getting any snow?


----------



## mwalsh9152

raining at my house in Wakefield


----------



## timmy1

3 inches here now... 32 degrees and blowin.


----------



## jhall22guitar

I should probably look outside now... sounded like it was raining, but I cant hear rain now. Hoping its snowing but scared to check!


----------



## ss502gmc

495 is a mess right now from Milford down to Norton. Already saw 2 accidents in 5 minutes but I'm home in Bridgewater with heavy rain mixes with sleet and wet flakes. Thank god


----------



## DrakeSabitch

*Mass.*

updated map on the 10:00 news channel 7...


----------



## NFDDJS

Is it just me or do the weather people get paid to suck!!! I just looked online and the maps says 3-6 for the coast. Then they have a winter weather alert that says 4-8 on the coast. Then I pull up the text report and it says 1 inch of snow switching to rain. THESE PEOPLE ARE SO DUMB!!! It pisses me off they cant even stay the same thing in three different areas on the same web site... Go back to old school weather reports. Just 2 radars and call it not 20 computers saying 8 different things...


----------



## jhall22guitar

1/4" here in norton now, BIG FLAKES. be safe everyone! 

502gmc thats not good, MASSDOT should learn to salt and sand better haha. Mansfield put enough salt on one bridge last night i drove over it this morning and made a salt cloud behind me


----------



## DrakeSabitch

these weather people are out of control lately


----------



## jhall22guitar

DrakeSa*****;1548484 said:


> these weather people are out of control lately


Its the only job that you can be wrong at and still have a job the next day :realmad: I swear people on here are better at predicting the weather than they are... :salute:


----------



## ss502gmc

I'll be doing the snow dance when my 4x4 works :-\


----------



## jhall22guitar

My dads so cheap his last two trucks (the first one was just his temporary one that I drive now) are both 2WD. Its funny when I watch kids my age and some guys my dads age off the road with 4WD and i go by with only 2WD, I get a good laugh and wonder if its bad karma. But I hate getting red lights and sitting in the slush... hard to get moving haha.


----------



## jhall22guitar

I just want to know who the hell is driving down my street plowing!? theres 1/4" on the road at most and all I see is this small truck driving up and down the street with his hazards on.


----------



## sectlandscaping

jhall22guitar;1548589 said:


> I just want to know who the hell is driving down my street plowing!? theres 1/4" on the road at most and all I see is this small truck driving up and down the street with his hazards on.


weird thing I was out salting with 1" on the ground, slushy and raining. Every lot I see already plowed or has trucks on them. They made me think to myself should I be plowing lol. I dropped straight salt and watched it turn to water.


----------



## gtmustang00

2-3 inches down in Nashua.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Got about 6 inches, time to sleep...


----------



## AC2717

fizzle fizzle fizzle 
nothing inside 128, rain from the beginning


----------



## Pinzgauer

sectlandscaping;1548604 said:


> weird thing I was out salting with 1" on the ground, slushy and raining. Every lot I see already plowed or has trucks on them. They made me think to myself should I be plowing lol. I dropped straight salt and watched it turn to water.


Salting is better money than plowing (time vs. Charge), no?


----------



## PORTER 05

Pooring rain here. Never snowed. 47F all night. 50 F as of 10:14 AM.


----------



## fordtruck661

Got about 4-5 inches went out at 11:00 last night and got all the driveways cleaned. Wish for once we could get some nice light power snow.


----------



## mansf123

got called in at 1am, plowed until 6am. by the time i was finished you couldnt even tell it snowed. kind of a joke


----------



## stevejfromRI

I hate these storms 

Gonna piss off anyone that gets a bill for services.... got 1-3" of snow depending on area and then it washed away before the sun came up....

No really, it snowed.. I swear


----------



## Santry426

Saturdays storm looks like a quick 2-4 hopefully its stays on track


----------



## mansf123

maybe we can get a salt run in tonight,,,,


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mansf123;1549000 said:


> maybe we can get a salt run in tonight,,,,


We are planning on it. Everything is wet and temps looking to dip as low as 24....


----------



## mansf123

I hoping this drizzle keeps up so the pavement dosnt have a chance to dry before the temp drops


----------



## RoseMan806

Saturday/Sunday is looking promising.


----------



## fordtruck661

Here is a Map for Saturday - Sunday


----------



## AlliedMike

how did everyone make out last night did all my accounts last night and woke up this morning and its all gone lol looking like sat will be a all snow event and just to make us happy


----------



## AC2717

any idea on starting time on Saturday, well what time plow will have to head out? moving saturday morning, and need to make sure i at least have the morning and some of the afternoon before it goes crazy


----------



## leigh

AlliedMike;1549064 said:


> how did everyone make out last night did all my accounts last night and woke up this morning and its all gone lol looking like sat will be a all snow event and just to make us happy


I waited till 3am to go out.We only ran 3 trucks and only did the early openers- 5-6 am.Plowed slush on 9 of 26 accounts.Looked to me that most went out early and plowed before it melted.I guess thats why I still have customers for 20 years plus! It was all gone by 8 am.


----------



## nepatsfan

Mysticlandscape;1549007 said:


> We are planning on it. Everything is wet and temps looking to dip as low as 24....


us too, going out at 3am


----------



## mansf123

just got the call..heading out at 2am to saltpayup


----------



## fordtruck661

AC2717;1549072 said:


> any idea on starting time on Saturday, well what time plow will have to head out? moving saturday morning, and need to make sure i at least have the morning and some of the afternoon before it goes crazy


Looks like it is starting at 12 on Saturday but still a little early to tell


----------



## jhall22guitar

Saturday is looking nice!


----------



## theholycow

stevejfromRI;1548952 said:


> I hate these storms
> 
> Gonna piss off anyone that gets a bill for services.... got 1-3" of snow depending on area and then it washed away before the sun came up....
> 
> No really, it snowed.. I swear


Here in Fawsta-Glawsta I've still got 2-3 inches of waterlogged snow.


----------



## 02powerstroke

local news stations show couple inches for sat???


----------



## 07PSDCREW

02powerstroke;1549291 said:



> local news stations show couple inches for sat???


At my work I overheard forecasts of significant snowfall...NorEaster type storm for Saturday. Some were saying 4-6" while others were 8-12". Who knows...but it's supposed to be a definite storm.


----------



## GSullivan

I'll be putting the blade on first thing in the A.M. This one looks promising!ussmileyflag


----------



## kylegmc3500

Looks like a small storm.. depends who you listen to im hearin 1-2" and othor station says 2-4" for ri...hopefully we can go out could use the $$ plus i wanna play!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Saturday is looking like 4-8 for CT to RI , from West to East. This will be an all snow event, Coastal Storm.


----------



## lawn king

Weather guessers are predicting a 2-4" event for us south of boston? we will see?


----------



## 02powerstroke

Is this even worth hooking up for?


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM Precip. The NAM also has this storm more to the West now.


----------



## kylegmc3500

KartAnimal29;1549711 said:


> NAM Precip. The NAM also has this storm more to the West now.


. Ia that good or bad more snow or less...


----------



## stevejfromRI

theholycow;1549198 said:


> Here in Fawsta-Glawsta I've still got 2-3 inches of waterlogged snow.


You guys always have snow.... No school fawsta- glawsta.....

Nice up in the mountains of Rhode Island. good luck on Saturday with the new snow, you guys always get the worst of it.


----------



## KartAnimal29

kylegmc3500;1549732 said:


> . Ia that good or bad more snow or less...


More Snow for people to the West , but I don't like how the temp goes up for anyone East of the CT River


----------



## 02powerstroke

And a typical cape cod blizzard sit home and watch it rain....


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS Temps for tomorrow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm right on the edge of the 6-12 area according to channel 5 and 7.


----------



## eric02038

2006Sierra1500;1549848 said:


> I'm right on the edge of the 6-12 area according to channel 5 and 7.


6-12??? Don't see anything close to that


----------



## KartAnimal29

Some area's to the East stand a very good chance at picking up a foot


----------



## eric02038

These clowns can't predict anything until the storm is done


----------



## quigleysiding

KartAnimal29;1549898 said:


> Some area's to the East stand a very good chance at picking up a foot


East of where?


----------



## fordtruck661

Updated Map


----------



## AlliedMike

looking good for se and eastern ct boys finally


----------



## KartAnimal29

quigleysiding;1549908 said:


> East of where?


The East side of Southern New England. East side of CT is looking at some of the larger amounts for CT. RI and the Cape should see a good dumping. East side of Mass looks good too. This is a Coastal Storm. I'd hate to be living in Nova Scotia for this storm, they are going to get burred.

I believe some people are going to be surprised with this one. Not trying to hype it up, just telling it how I see it right now. A lot can change as this is still a few hours away. The models can't predict the exact.Just pay attention to the radar tomorrow. If this thing tracks more to the West , there will be more snow. If it goes East , less snow. But we don't want it to far West as the warm air will be sitting right off the coast.


----------



## 02powerstroke

KartAnimal29;1550104 said:


> The East side of Southern New England. East side of CT is looking at some of the larger amounts for CT. RI and the Cape should see a good dumping. East side of Mass looks good too. This is a Coastal Storm. I'd hate to be living in Nova Scotia for this storm, they are going to get burred.
> 
> I believe some people are going to be surprised with this one. Not trying to hype it up, just telling it how I see it right now. A lot can change as this is still a few hours away. The models can't predict the exact.Just pay attention to the radar tomorrow. If this thing tracks more to the West , there will be more snow. If it goes East , less snow. But we don't want it to far West as the warm air will be sitting right off the coast.


I hope so every stations pointing to rain for here but this same scenario happened last year and it never turned to rain we got almost 13" of snow and no one was ready for it...


----------



## jhall22guitar

Channel 5 has me at 4-7 and that map has me at 6-12. I like snow so bring it on.


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1550125 said:


> I hope so every stations pointing to rain for here but this same scenario happened last year and it never turned to rain we got almost 13" of snow and no one was ready for it...


I really haven't looked into the Cape , but all the snow maps that I have been seeing have the Cape all snow. I did question a local Met out of CT here today about the chances of Rain , and he said not going to happen. But I am worried about the warm air being just right off the coast. I also don't like that the NAO is Positive. A Negative NAO is what we want for snow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

According to that map I'm set for at least 6 inches


----------



## fishinRI13

2006Sierra1500;1550490 said:


> According to that map I'm set for at least 6 inches


They had manchester, NH this last storm for 12-18 iches according to the national weather service. we ended up with 8". you can get yur hopes up all you want dont get me wrong, but when it comes down to it, you wont know how much your actually going to get until you get it all and the storm is over. just my opinion on the "guessers" and what they are predicting


----------



## leigh

We were 1-3" this morning,now saying 3-5" for sw ct.
Starting in afternoon. This is my favorite snowfall amount and timing.
No pressure with weekend storms,can go out and plow like gentlemen! 3/4of my accounts are closed Sun.Thumbs Up


----------



## Chrisxl64

Wtnh the most unreliable of the unreliable said more of 5-8 starting around 10-11am and lasting all day long.


----------



## KartAnimal29

From Mike DeFino


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## KartAnimal29

The EURO and NAM are show higher amounts then this. The RAP also shows more , and a heavy band over CT for about 7 hours


----------



## nepatsfan

Kart animal.....you're the man. I love your weather updates and maps! Thanks. I don't even bother going to local weather websites, I just wait for your updates.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

8 i will be very happy with 8 inches
if anybody needs help i live in northern rhode island and i can help you with early openings or if your truck or plow breaks i can see if i can help shoot me a pm


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1550629 said:


> Kart animal.....you're the man. I love your weather updates and maps! Thanks. I don't even bother going to local weather websites, I just wait for your updates.


Thanks , all my friends on FB say the same thing LOL. Just remember that things can change real fast. I'm just passing on the info as I see it at the time.


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

We're planning on going out around 2 am. Still be snowing a little then but there shouldn't be much accumulation after that.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Looks like something good shapin up for us north of boston.Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

ADMSWELDING;1550703 said:


> Looks like something good shapin up for us north of boston.Thumbs Up


Ya Boston on North, the coast , should make out pretty good as this thing get's of the Mass Coast and Bombs Out


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1550695 said:


> We're planning on going out around 2 am. Still be snowing a little then but there shouldn't be much accumulation after that.


I know this should be done for me in central CT around 10 tonight. I'll be out when I get 2 in. Some has to keep the Package Stores Open


----------



## jhall22guitar

I expect to be put out around 6-10pm tonight.


----------



## AlliedMike

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY HAS BEEN CANCELLED IN ALL OF NEW LONDON COUNTY AND NOW HAS BEEN AWARDED THE WINTER STORM WARNING FOR ALL OF NEW LONDON COUNTY AND MIDDLESEX COUNTY CDOT AND CONTRACTORS ARE IN AND READY letttttttttttt gooooooooooooo


----------



## sectlandscaping

AlliedMike;1550856 said:


> WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY HAS BEEN CANCELLED IN ALL OF NEW LONDON COUNTY AND NOW HAS BEEN AWARDED THE WINTER STORM WARNING FOR ALL OF NEW LONDON COUNTY AND MIDDLESEX COUNTY CDOT AND CONTRACTORS ARE IN AND READY letttttttttttt gooooooooooooo


that sounds good and all but every report I looked at said about a 1" around 10 am. I havent even seeing a drop of rain yet. The forecast say anything from a 1"-12". I'm betting on less then 3"


----------



## quigleysiding

State plow boss just called. They want us in for 3:00 o'clock.Let the games begin. Of course I am sick as a dog This should be fun. Wheres the puke icon


----------



## brad96z28

I will do my rounds when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## mackclmodel

quigleysiding;1550896 said:


> State plow boss just called. They want us in for 3:00 o'clock.Let the games begin. Of course I am sick as a dog This should be fun. Wheres the puke icon


Thats cool they call you to give a heads up. I plow for the town of Norfolk Mass and hope to be called in by 5 or 6. I haven't seen so much as a flake here in Medway


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just started in Central CT , big flakes


----------



## quigleysiding

mackclmodel;1550929 said:


> Thats cool they call you to give a heads up. I plow for the town of Norfolk Mass and hope to be called in by 5 or 6. I haven't seen so much as a flake here in Medway


Ya my old boss would just call when it was time to go. This boss always gives us the heads up as soon as he knows.Just started snowing here


----------



## CashinH&P

KartAnimal29;1550932 said:


> Just started in Central CT , big flakes


Snowing like a sonofogun here in southern nh.


----------



## yellowdogs

Snowing like crazy in plainvile.


----------



## mackclmodel

quigleysiding;1550938 said:


> Ya my old boss would just call when it was time to go. This boss always gives us the heads up as soon as he knows.Just started snowing here


What do you plow the ramps ? How do you like plowing for the state, do you have to chase your money ?


----------



## timmy1

The GFS is calling for a swath from SE mass across northern RI to extreme NW Conn w/ QPF in the range of 1.25-1.50" inches.

This is total liquid falling from the sky in meltdown form...Use this Link below w/ expected temps to determine estimated snowfall totals.

----------------->http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/conversion/newsnowfall.pdf


----------



## eric02038

It be snowing!


----------



## quigleysiding

mackclmodel;1550948 said:


> What do you plow the ramps ? How do you like plowing for the state, do you have to chase your money ?


We do small roads , They pay 30 days.


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1550975 said:


> The GFS is calling for a swath from SE mass across northern RI to extreme NW Conn w/ QPF in the range of 1.25-1.50" inches.
> 
> This is total liquid falling from the sky in meltdown form...Use this Link below w/ expected temps to determine estimated snowfall totals.
> 
> ----------------->http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/conversion/newsnowfall.pdf


So is this going to be wet heavy snow?


----------



## KartAnimal29

NWS just up the totals for RI, South East Mass


----------



## stg454

Coming down pretty heavy here now


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Coming down steady, shrunken flakes though.


----------



## lawn king

35 degrees and raining here!


----------



## Fisher II

....ya know Scott.....im not feeling real good about this. lol They say it will end by 2-3am, and its suppose to be over 32 degrees for atleast most of the evening.....how are suppose to get this amount of 6-8 inches. Im seeing most of this stuff melting on the warm pavement!


----------



## RoseMan806

Snow.rain.snow.rain.nothing.snow. Nothing sticking I. Rockland,Ma. 35degrees and forecasted back down to 3-5". Forecast was 6-8".


----------



## KartAnimal29

I just went and did the 2 liquor store that I do and we don't have **** here in Bristol. Might as well load up the leaf blower instead of using the plow


----------



## PORTER 05

37 F in GLoucester. Rain then nothing , then rain.


----------



## brad96z28

bout an inch on the ground in taunton.


----------



## timmy1

My Buddy Mark Searls says snow will be done from west to east in RI by 12PM. Smithfield to Pylmouth Mass pockets 10" plus.


----------



## gtmustang00

When is it suppose to end in Nashua?


----------



## PORTER 05

Oh boy 38 F. Temps going up.


----------



## Krrz350

This is ******* ********, raining in plymouth, ma


----------



## GSullivan

Nothing but rain here in Falmouth. That's New England for ya!!!!!


----------



## Grant9454

Have 2.5" in Seekonk, MA


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Maybe 3 inches here


----------



## AC2717

Bout a inch or so here in maynard and coming down quick


----------



## RoseMan806

Forecast still calling for 4-8" on south shore and isolated 6-10".


----------



## stg454

I have about 3" here so far


----------



## durafish

wow seems like it sucks for most i have about 2". Better then nothing though.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Raining like a mofo here I almost hydo planed off the highway.....:realmad:


----------



## Fisher II

Quincy to the Cape along the coast is now 2-4 (per ch 7)


----------



## Santry426

I'm throwing the towel in on this one


----------



## lawn king

Fisher II;1551219 said:


> Quincy to the Cape along the coast is now 2-4 (per ch 7)


Im gonna crash on the couch in my office mike, call me later!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

4 inches in Southbury CT so far.


----------



## kylegmc3500

5 inches in greene ri snowing like crazy


----------



## timmy1

8 inches here so far.


----------



## timmy1




----------



## PORTER 05

It is 43 F in Gloucester. Rain line speeding West. Already hit 95. What a joke.


----------



## cpmi

Approaching 6 inches here and still falling at a good clip in the valley area


----------



## yellowdogs

6+ in plainville. Still coming down.


----------



## Krrz350

Radar looks like 2/3rds is past plymouth already, not a flake and the rainline is moving west, seriously considering truck and plow going on craigslist tomorrow


----------



## Ryank

6+ in bolton area, and still coming down at 1.5" or 2" per hour if not even faster and its supposed to die out in about 3 hours....good thing its light fluffy snow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

6+ here, still coming down like a mofo


----------



## eric02038

7" in Franklin with a few hours left


----------



## jhall22guitar

4-5" here in Norton, Still coming down, but the guy im working for hasnt called us out to start shoveling yet... this will be bad for my back.


----------



## fishinRI13

you guys crack me up, one minute you have completely given up on this winter and the next minute your all dancing around in joy for the snow. gotta love new england weather, it always keeps you on your toes! got bout 2" in manchester, NH. tired after wednesday night/thursdays 8 inches. going to be a long day tomorrow with this storm. cant wait! Bring it on!


----------



## kylegmc3500

12 inches in greene ri snowing like a sucker


----------



## mwalsh9152

it snowed in wakefield, almost got to my 3" trigger then turned to rain and poured for about a half hour before turning back to snow again. Im gonna head out in a few and do a cleaning so everything doesnt flash freeze when the temps drop again


----------



## timmy1

Closing in on 13" here now.


----------



## stg454

Got about a foot here. Just got stuck in my own driveway.:realmad: I guess the rest of my driveways will wait until the morning.


----------



## ejsmass2

*We're can I get plow parts on a Sunday in Massachusetts*

I live in Framingham. Blew a cylinder I think.


----------



## jhall22guitar

looking out the window at a driveway I already cleared it looks like theres another 3" down. So 6-9" here, not sure haha


----------



## stg454

Just got pulled out with the tow truck. Tomorrow is another day


----------



## theholycow

10+ inches in Glocester RI now. 8+ inches two hours ago in Cumberland. Fluffy, easy stuff with nasty slick surface underneath.


----------



## NAHA

Broke my only shovel at 4am nothing like being 6 feet tall and useing a 2 foot shovel


----------



## brad96z28

Whopping 4in here just enough to plow.


----------



## Iawr

My season ubruptly ended last night, got through 2 lots and on my first driveway of the night my truck caught on fire. Of course I didnt bother to get covergae incase of fire on this guy, who woulda thought?


----------



## quigleysiding

Iawr;1551773 said:


> My season ubruptly ended last night, got through 2 lots and on my first driveway of the night my truck caught on fire. Of course I didnt bother to get covergae incase of fire on this guy, who woulda thought?


Dam What happened ? I thought I had a bad night.


----------



## stg454

Me too! I guess needing to get towed out of your hilly driveway isn't so bad. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Does anyone have a good site for storm totals , CT ? 

Iwar , sorry to hear about your truck.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Is there anyone on here from New Britain CT? One of my customers here in Bristol has an easy place that he needs to be done. I've been doing it for the last 2 years but I have to much going on here in town now. It's in the area / corner of Arch St and Monroe St.


----------



## Iawr

Appears the electric fan rubbed on "something" chewed up a wire, caused some sort of spark, which ended up lighting my fuel rail on fire, used up my fire extinguisher, and could not throw snow on that engine fast enough, deemed her a loss as soon as I realised the fire spread down from the engine bay to the underside of the cab, there was no way I was getting it out, and the FD couldn't get there fast enough.


----------



## H20-32

*Final got out*

Got 4 hours in with 3 trucks, right around 4" Kingston Ma.

GO PATS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Good to hear that you had a fire extinguisher with you. Everyone needs to carry one, you never know what **** is going to happen.


----------



## AC2717

Got 7 hours in the loader on the streets of Watertown about just under a foot
Came home o Maynard at about 6-8 inches fluffy but Watertown was wet heavy stuff


----------



## durafish

11 hours.. trucks and plows are washed and put away.


----------



## quigleysiding

18 hours then some drives. Nothing washed or put awaypayup


----------



## NAHA

Whens the next one


----------



## GSullivan

Not sure of the total snowfall here on the Cape. I work in Plymouth at the new mall on Cherry St and there wasn't a lot of snow to speak of but it was heavy for sure. Got 7 hours in last night so I'm not complaining at all. I'm also thrilled with the new 9' blade I put on my Super-Duty. That thing moves a lot of snow in a big area.


----------



## BillyRgn

KartAnimal29;1551850 said:


> Does anyone have a good site for storm totals , CT ?
> 
> Iwar , sorry to hear about your truck.


Ctdot has good records, I can't find wareI rote down the website but I usually just google "CTDOT Storm Totals" it takes a min to find but the have tons of spots ware they record on like an hourly basis. NOAA also has good info but have of the time I can't find it. One of my customers requires I submit the final dot storm totals with my invoice but will accept the NOAA, due to sometimes in the smaller storms all the dot stations don't always report


----------



## phil7712

*Which app or website to use??*

I have a few accounts that pay per inch. Here on the northshore most citys and towns got between 2- 5 inches. Looking for a reliable app or website to track snow totals per storm for citys and towns in my area. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## fordpusher

The NWS Taunton has a link that will give u inches per town.. That's how I calculate my commercial property's


----------



## ScubaSteve728

how should i was my truck and plow after the storm? i do not have access to a warm water hose
should i go to the do it yourself


----------



## theholycow

Learn to sweat pipes and run some copper to an outside wall at your driveway, then you'll have warm water. I have one but haven't wanted to use it in the winter (don't need ice in my driveway) so I go to a gas station drive through car wash with undercarriage spray (or, at least, I pay for that package...not sure it's really spraying).

Where is a self-serv car wash that's open in the winter? I seem to have more trouble finding any self-serv car wash at all anymore, seems like they used to be on every corner and now I gotta go find one.


----------



## BillyRgn

theholycow;1552425 said:


> Learn to sweat pipes and run some copper to an outside wall at your driveway, then you'll have warm water. I have one but haven't wanted to use it in the winter (don't need ice in my driveway) so I go to a gas station drive through car wash with undercarriage spray (or, at least, I pay for that package...not sure it's really spraying).
> 
> Where is a self-serv car wash that's open in the winter? I seem to have more trouble finding any self-serv car wash at all anymore, seems like they used to be on every corner and now I gotta go find one.


The two I used to use are gone


----------



## sectlandscaping

I had 8.25

My night started with my sub breaking his vplow in half(hinge broke loose). He then took my v off a truck that is still getting work done. A hour later he blew a hose. No problem he had the hose from his plow. 

Then when I was stacking snow. A branch must had to much snow on it and it fell on my hood. The whole storm I had pine needles on my hood.

Then I was plowing a steep driveway. It was to much to plow up so I tried to backdrag. It ripped the plow controller wire right off the truck.

What else could go wrong? A tailgate spreader clogs up. I had to empty 1000# of salt to clear it and then refill. Since I was stuck on site for hours trying to keep up my newest driver put a 6' snow pile in front of dumpsters. It took about 3 hours to clear it without heavy equipment.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Iawr;1551773 said:


> My season ubruptly ended last night, got through 2 lots and on my first driveway of the night my truck caught on fire. Of course I didnt bother to get covergae incase of fire on this guy, who woulda thought?


You weren't the only one with a bad night unfortunately.... A buddy of mine called me out to be his replacement truck and pick him up at about 7:00am this morning. He was on his 5th drive when he heard a pop and then instant black smoke. The plow blade is still okay, but the cylinders, the pump, hyd hoses and wire harness-lights are junk.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

sectlandscaping;1552482 said:


> Since I was stuck on site for hours trying to keep up my newest driver put a 6' snow pile in front of dumpsters. It took about 3 hours to clear it without heavy equipment.


I have more common sense than that guy and I need a job.....am I hired? lol..ha ha ...seriously!


----------



## sectlandscaping

07PSDCREW;1552511 said:


> I have more common sense than that guy and I need a job.....am I hired? lol..ha ha ...seriously!


I seriously would if you wanted to drive this far. Its really hard finding good workers. There either dumb ass **** or a pita to deal with. I got to give him credit he stacked the **** out of that snow.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Im not too far from CT but I didnt realize you were in southern CT....rats...


----------



## sectlandscaping

07PSDCREW;1552581 said:


> Im not too far from CT but I didnt realize you were in southern CT....rats...


yeah I'm in southeastern right on the RI border.

This is what my good driver did. lol 









I guess I can be thankful that my trucks didnt burn to the ground.


----------



## jimv

07PSDCREW;1552499 said:


> You weren't the only one with a bad night unfortunately.... A buddy of mine called me out to be his replacement truck and pick him up at about 7:00am this morning. He was on his 5th drive when he heard a pop and then instant black smoke. The plow blade is still okay, but the cylinders, the pump, hyd hoses and wire harness-lights are junk.


that sucks that plow still looks better than mine


----------



## theholycow

That's the third Dodge plow truck fire that's happened to Plowsite users in the past week or so.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Our next Storm ???? Jan 3rd 4th. EURO and UKMET are showing this for us. GFS is starting to come around with it


----------



## KartAnimal29

Jan 3rd 4th - UKMET model


----------



## KartAnimal29

KartAnimal29;1551859 said:


> Is there anyone on here from New Britain CT? One of my customers here in Bristol has an easy place that he needs to be done. I've been doing it for the last 2 years but I have to much going on here in town now. It's in the area / corner of Arch St and Monroe St.


Still looking. It's an easy one for anyone in the area


----------



## quigleysiding

theholycow;1552700 said:


> That's the third Dodge plow truck fire that's happened to Plowsite users in the past week or so.


No ****  I think I will go take a peek at my fuel lines and fuel rails .


----------



## BBC co

is that an 8' plow on a 1500 ram Oo


----------



## nepatsfan

BBC co;1552820 said:


> is that an 8' plow on a 1500 ram Oo


Yeah, and it's for sale if your interested. 99 Dodge Ram, needs some tlc, ran good up until a week ago. 5 grand


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BBC co;1552820 said:


> is that an 8' plow on a 1500 ram Oo


Yes it was...not his wisest decision... He's out lookin at new trucks as we speak. 3/4 and one tons. The big three have year end deals he's scoping out. But he may end up going a few years used also.


----------



## quigleysiding

07PSDCREW;1552898 said:


> Yes it was...not his wisest decision... He's out lookin at new trucks as we speak. 3/4 and one tons. The big three have year end deals he's scoping out. But he may end up going a few years used also.


He should look around. I was at the ford dealer the other day. You can get a dullly dump for the same as a F350


----------



## knpc

Anyone know of any fisher dealers that stay open during a storm in the metrowest area, framingham/sudbury? I blew a hose the other night and it was a pita trying to track one down. I did buy an extra for next time though, should have had one anyway with me.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Knpc....C.A.P in Framingham is open Sundays and they carry fisher replacement parts. Some are generic SAM and others are fisher. They have hoses that would've fixed you up.
Also, out of curiosity, is your name Kevin? I think I know you...ha ha


----------



## knpc

07PSDCREW;1553273 said:


> Knpc....C.A.P in Framingham is open Sundays and they carry fisher replacement parts. Some are generic SAM and others are fisher. They have hoses that would've fixed you up.
> Also, out of curiosity, is your name Kevin? I think I know you...ha ha


Thanks, I didn't think of CAP the other night, I tried Waverly Tool and Tucks Trucks with no luck. There must be a shop open 24hrs during a storm. I finally found a hydrolic shop in marlboro open til 10pm that made the hoses for me.
I am Kevin, how do I know you 07psdcrew ?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

That must've been Marlborough hydraulics....they do good work for a fair price..

I thought i recognized the truck and the user name...you are on offshore forums and you have some pretty sick rc boats.


----------



## knpc

Yep, that's me.
It was Marlboro Hydrolics. He is a nice guy, stayed open a little late, made the hoses, and waited around til I fixed it and was back up and running.


----------



## vlc

Organic mulch supply in Hudson is open during storms.


----------



## knpc

Thanks vlc, I thought there was a place in Hudson I have driven by on my way to the BP Tranfer Station but I didn't know the name of it. Good to know if I have any breakdowns in the future.


----------



## KartAnimal29

18z GFS shows a storm for the 6-7th . It's there but there are still a lot of questions that need to be answered. All it takes is a nudge in the right direction and we could be looking at a blizzard, Just saying. Don't go counting on this happening, this is still way to far out to say what's going to happen.


----------



## KartAnimal29

KartAnimal29;1551859 said:


> Is there anyone on here from New Britain CT? One of my customers here in Bristol has an easy place that he needs to be done. I've been doing it for the last 2 years but I have to much going on here in town now. It's in the area / corner of Arch St and Monroe St.


Still looking guys


----------



## fordtruck661

KartAnimal29;1554465 said:


> Still looking guys


Is the driveway in Bristol or new Britain? I might be able to do it if it is in Bristol Im located in Burlington


----------



## KartAnimal29

fordtruck661;1554474 said:


> Is the driveway in Bristol or new Britain? I might be able to do it if it is in Bristol Im located in Burlington


It's in NB, I'm out of Bristol.


----------



## fordtruck661

KartAnimal29;1554568 said:


> It's in NB, I'm out of Bristol.


oh ok Hey maybe we will run into each other some time since Im always in Bristol lol


----------



## Santry426

Quite and cold weather pattern!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Any word on this week ends storm?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i have not heard anything


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1554683 said:


> Any word on this week ends storm?


Not looking to good , as of now. Warm up coming for next week. We look to be heading back into a stormy period after the 14th as the cold will be moving back in. In till them not much will be happening


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i would like 2 storms a week from here out


----------



## vlc

Man, I hate depending on snow and ice in the winter. Ah well, it's only January 2nd.


----------



## nepatsfan

Morrissey snow removal;1554798 said:


> i would like 2 storms a week from here out


I think it would take 30 years off my life if that happened


----------



## WingPlow

no storms for a couple weeks.....


wont be long before we hear the famous....."might as well throw in the towel" comment


----------



## nighthawk117

vlc;1554945 said:


> Man, I hate depending on snow and ice in the winter. Ah well, it's only January 2nd.


Mistake #1


----------



## nighthawk117

WingPlow;1555192 said:


> no storms for a couple weeks.....
> 
> wont be long before we hear the famous....."might as well throw in the towel" comment


Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## nepatsfan

nighthawk117;1555235 said:


> Mistake #1


Not a mistake but it isn't done on per inch and driveways.


----------



## nighthawk117

nepatsfan;1555250 said:


> Not a mistake but it isn't done on per inch and driveways.


What are you talking about ? Anyone relying on snow for income is gambling = mistake
If you have seasonals and it doesn't snow, great but if you have a winter like 2010-2011 not so great !


----------



## quigleysiding

This winter is starting to look like a bust


----------



## siteworkplus

want snow? just start a weather sensitive project-you'll get more than you need


----------



## mansf123

If you own a landscaping business how can you not rely on snow somewhat? sure i can survive a snowless winter with money i have put away from the landscaping season but thats only going to last so long. If we have another winter like last its going to hurt alot of people


----------



## quigleysiding

I have three roofs to git done. I wish this **** would melt all ready It will probaly snow every day now that i said that.


----------



## siteworkplus

quigleysiding;1555307 said:


> I have three roofs to git done. I wish this **** would melt all ready It will probaly snow every day now that i said that.


now your talking!!!! :yow!:


----------



## nepatsfan

nighthawk117;1555261 said:


> What are you talking about ? Anyone relying on snow for income is gambling = mistake
> If you have seasonals and it doesn't snow, great but if you have a winter like 2010-2011 not so great !


You need a mix so when you get a lot of snow you still make money. There are a lot of people who rely and make money on snow. Just because you don't or don't know how to do it, doesn't mean it can't be done. Not gambling at all.


----------



## quigleysiding

We need a killer year so I can switch some over to seasonal After last year I would even try. Most are driveways.


----------



## nighthawk117

nepatsfan;1555327 said:


> You need a mix so when you get a lot of snow you still make money. There are a lot of people who rely and make money on snow. Just because you don't or don't know how to do it, doesn't mean it can't be done. Not gambling at all.


Good for you and your justification on winter. I don't need to rely on snow, and not because I don't know how, it's because I choose not to ! payup :laughing:


----------



## siteworkplus

hey andy hows things? still owe you a mai tai from last year


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan was-up?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Possibility of something around the 6-8 time frame. Today's 12z GFS @ Hr 84 shows something and the NAM is showing something on the 6th. I wouldn't count on it tho


----------



## leigh

leigh;1539984 said:


> Just trying to entertain and get minds off this dreary weather. The formula is just my minimum of events that would make me happy and profitable. Dec - 2 events Jan - 4, Feb -4, March - 2 .Bonus years have 1 event in Nov, April. It's quite a challenge to convey my nutty(insane) sense of humor and weird imagination in written form:bluebounc


I think this year is starting out just fine.I'm right on schedule for a good year.One 8" snowfall in nov,two snowfalls in dec 2.3" and 6".No complaints from me,I'm already 5k ahead of what I grossed last year!payup


----------



## mjlawncare

we went out for 3storms last week no complaining 12/25 27 29


----------



## KartAnimal29

CMC from yesterday


----------



## KartAnimal29

Also have to watch the 15th - 17th time frame


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1555345 said:


> hey andy hows things? still owe you a mai tai from last year


whats happening buddy? I'm ready for the mai tai whenever.....nothing but time..prsport You buy me one and ill buy you one back-this could get ugly haha


----------



## nepatsfan

nighthawk117;1555342 said:


> Good for you and your justification on winter. I don't need to rely on snow, and not because I don't know how, it's because I choose not to ! payup :laughing:


Ok....I'm not picking on you, just saying-there are people who rely on snow for income and if done right, it can be done. There are companies that do snow only and do very well.


----------



## unhcp

I just like hearing the possibilities of storms, that is always fun!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i heard maybe this weekend


----------



## KartAnimal29

This arctic air that we have right now will not be moving out of here as fast as some people think.Arctic air is a ***** to move. I know the TV is saying upper 40's to lower 50's for the end of next week , but don't count on it. I'd go with mid 40's for the end of next week at the best, and that will only last a few days.The arctic air will be pushing back in around the 14th, that's why I said we need to watch that time frame for a storm. Like I said don't be surprised to see a little something around this Sunday.

As always , this can and will change. Nothing is even solid when talking about the weather.


----------



## nighthawk117

nepatsfan;1555717 said:


> Ok....I'm not picking on you, just saying-there are people who rely on snow for income and if done right, it can be done. There are companies that do snow only and do very well.


Geez, thanks ! I guess after 24 years of plowing guys like you can educated me.  Enjoy the upcoming weather guys !! :salute:


----------



## KartAnimal29

Still don't know what this weekend disturbance will bring,. These 2 pic. are from today's GFS. I'm not saying that it's going to happen , just putting out there. I'd wait to put money on any of these till the EURO picks up on them.

This is the GFS for the 12th 13th. I'm not to sure that this one will be snow as this is during the warm up period










This is the GFS for the 15th -17th. There are a few more right behind this one too. A few more as in 3. Again wait till the EURO get's into this time frame. I don't trust the GFS


----------



## jhall22guitar

I like these updates your always posting! Keeps the hopes up.


----------



## nepatsfan

Possibility for a half inch sat into sunday:yow!:


----------



## KartAnimal29

Maybe an inch or 2 from what I have seen this morning. It's not going to much and not everyone will see this system. That's even is it makes it's way up here. It's a 50/50 chance right now


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i can handle 50/50 at least its a possibilty


----------



## leigh

Big problem we have here in New England is the admitted (by meteorologists) weakness of the computer models to forecast offshore developement of low pressure systems.And it will never be more than a crap shoot.We will continue to wish and hope and have a "feeling this is the "big" one! It would be a lot simpler if we just got a good old alberta clipper once a week! Watching storm after storm either take a hard right or fizzle out is part of the "fun" of plowing in New England. That being said,my knee is aching, the sap is running down the western side of my sugar maples,my dogs are under the covers,my wife wants a new pair of shoes,I'm out of booze, I got a gut instinct that something big is on it's way!payup


----------



## siteworkplus

. That being said said:


> Thats all the forecast I need, loading up the sander as we speak


----------



## vlc

nighthawk117;1555235 said:


> Mistake #1


Well, I guess I don't really rely on it. I can make it through the winter with the $$ I made on fall cleanups. I just don't like the feeling of my trucks just sitting there doing nothing. They aren't making me money sitting! Maybe I should find a hobby to keep me busy... And I made a lot more than 1 mistake in my time doing this! haha!! Thanks for the weather updates everyone! You guys are more accurate then the guys that get paid to tell us the forecast.


----------



## lawn king

*Outlook is bleek!*

20 years in snowplowing, i have never seen such a prolonged snow drought, not good!!!


----------



## FordFisherman

siteworkplus;1556946 said:


> Thats all the forecast I need, loading up the sander as we speak


ha ha funny **** right there!


----------



## eric02038

lawn king;1557055 said:


> 20 years in snowplowing, i have never seen such a prolonged snow drought, not good!!!


I find that hard to believe. Facts never lie!
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/climate/bossnw.shtml


----------



## siteworkplus

looking for an experienced (lic req) skidsteer operator in metrowest ma if anyone can recommend someone?

Long hours-top wages

PM me contact info

Just to keep it legit, the weather is calm and and dry

Nice nite for a fire and a cocktail


----------



## KartAnimal29

lawn king;1557055 said:


> 20 years in snowplowing, i have never seen such a prolonged snow drought, not good!!!


We are only 14 days into winter


----------



## KartAnimal29

Don't count on anything for tomorrow. Next shot at snow is after the 15th


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i am hoping for a dusting sunday to sand


----------



## durafish

Morrissey snow removal;1557922 said:


> i am hoping for a dusting sunday to sand


Hey why are you selling the truck you just painted?


----------



## lawn king

KartAnimal29;1557541 said:


> We are only 14 days into winter


I base this statement on december 2011 through december 2012. Lowest revenues of snow billing i can ever remember!


----------



## theholycow

lawn king;1557948 said:


> I base this statement on december 2011 through december 2012. Lowest revenues of snow billing i can ever remember!


You're in the wrong thread. Last season's thread is here:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125383


----------



## eric02038

lawn king;1557948 said:


> I base this statement on december 2011 through december 2012. Lowest revenues of snow billing i can ever remember!


But you said you have been plowing for 20 years. Historically, we have had plenty of winters with less than 18" total


----------



## eric02038

theholycow;1557969 said:


> you're in the wrong thread. Last season's thread is here:
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125383


boom !!!!!


----------



## quigleysiding

This thread is starting to look like last years


----------



## PORTER 05

Face it this Winter sucks. Long range is suck. Its over Im calling it!


----------



## WingPlow

PORTER 05;1558083 said:


> Face it this Winter sucks. Long range is suck. Its over Im calling it!


well that didnt take nearly as long as i thought it would......


----------



## PORTER 05

hahahahahahaha


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS for the 18th. But hey , don't worry Winter is over :laughing:


----------



## yellowdogs

2004 Curtis Snopro 3000 for sale. 9 foot. Currently on 04 f350. Sandblasted and painted last year. Everything works great, plows great. New style lights, all wiring, truck side mount and controller as well as blade included. Currently on truck, so you can see it work. Only selling because I want another vplow. Located in plainville, CT. $3000. 860 402 4897


----------



## theholycow

yellowdogs;1558236 said:


> {advertisement}


Wrong place. You want to post a thread here:
http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25
I recommend the subject line includes location, price, title of item. Body should include what you posted as well as photos. Good luck.


----------



## eric02038

theholycow;1558258 said:


> Wrong place. You want to post a thread here:
> http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25
> I recommend the subject line includes location, price, title of item. Body should include what you posted as well as photos. Good luck.


Going to need more than luck to sell a curtis


----------



## nepatsfan

theholycow;1558258 said:


> Wrong place. You want to post a thread here:
> http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25
> I recommend the subject line includes location, price, title of item. Body should include what you posted as well as photos. Good luck.


What are you the plowsite police?


----------



## unhcp

Snow on the 15th? tell me more


----------



## quigleysiding

Weather guessers say 50 degrees and rain here.


----------



## theholycow

nepatsfan;1558351 said:


> What are you the plowsite police?


----------



## mansf123

maybe a coating in the morning woohoo


----------



## ss502gmc

Almost an inch in Bridgewater. The town and state is out putting salt down....


----------



## sectlandscaping

Got a inch maybe in eastern CT. I was up tossing and turning for nothing. Gonna go get a salt run in.


----------



## quigleysiding

Same here almost an inch.


----------



## nepatsfan

dusting here...we salted


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got a dusting


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Got a dusting


----------



## theholycow

Dusting here.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Euro00z for the 15th. Rain as of now but this is still a ways out there. Plenty of time for this to change. Look at all that cold air coming down again.


----------



## fishinRI13

Thats snow in southern NH, ill take that!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

ill take anything we get


----------



## sectlandscaping

Morrissey snow removal;1559100 said:


> ill take anything we get


When I went to salt, half the snow was already melted and just put a little down just in case. What I seen was plow guys clearing driveways. I was pretty amazed considering all the lots were untouched. I guess this is what happens when you have all per push accounts.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS12z for the 17th


----------



## KartAnimal29

12Z Euro for just about the same time frame. See the difference between the 2


----------



## mansf123

if we dont get some snow soon im going to go nuts.


----------



## NAHA

I wanna use my v plow right meow


----------



## nepatsfan

NAHA;1559287 said:


> I wanna use my v plow right meow


bahhahahahahahahhaThumbs Up


----------



## nepatsfan

Kartanimal, can you please translate those maps into something stupid people can understand. I see the difference in colors but what does it all meanpayup or :realmad:


----------



## nepatsfan

mansf123;1559277 said:


> if we dont get some snow soon im going to go nuts.


did you salt this am? I'll take 3 salt runs a week all winter


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1559477 said:


> Kartanimal, can you please translate those maps into something stupid people can understand. I see the difference in colors but what does it all meanpayup or :realmad:


The Blue is Cold Air that we need for Snow. The other stuff is Rain. Hows that :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

NAHA;1559287 said:


> I wanna use my v plow right meow


:laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looking at stuff tonight it looks like we are going to get a few rain storms first before we can get everything lined up again, kind of what happened last time. It's not looking good for the next 2 weeks at this time. Maybe at the end of the 2 weeks. Enjoy the warm weather this week and fix anything that needs attention. Winter will be back , just need some time to reset everything.


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1559525 said:


> The Blue is Cold Air that we need for Snow. The other stuff is Rain. Hows that :laughing:


thats what I was afraid of


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1559553 said:


> thats what I was afraid of


2nd half of the month looks very good, into February. Who knows it might come sooner. Just gonna have to sit back and wait.


----------



## nighthawk117

Guys, look on the bright side! Spring officially starts on March 20th. :laughing:


----------



## mansf123

nepatsfan;1559479 said:


> did you salt this am? I'll take 3 salt runs a week all winter


didnt end up salting this morning. i was hoping to get the call but it never came:realmad:


----------



## KartAnimal29

nighthawk117;1559641 said:


> Guys, look on the bright side! Spring officially starts on March 20th. :laughing:


This season is far from over. If you think it is I'd love to hear your reasoning.


----------



## nighthawk117

KartAnimal29;1559676 said:


> This season is far from over. If you think it is I'd love to hear your reasoning.


Never said it was over, please re-read it. Just stating the FACT that spring starts on March 20th.


----------



## KartAnimal29

nighthawk117;1559839 said:


> Never said it was over, please re-read it. Just stating the FACT that spring starts on March 20th.


I know you didn't say it was over , but it sure did sound like you were hinting towards it  Sorry but I just hate these people that say winter is over and they have no idea what's going on at the moment. When I stop posting you'll know that something is up


----------



## nighthawk117

KartAnimal29;1559842 said:


> I know you didn't say it was over , but it sure did sound like you were hinting towards it  Sorry but I just hate these people that say winter is over and they have no idea what's going on at the moment. When I stop posting you'll know that something is up


No worries  Just feeding the nay- sayers , actually getting another load of Clearlane this week !


----------



## lawn king

Our forecast jan 8th-13th. 47 to 54 degrees, not good!


----------



## NAHA

I want snow but now I can do some siding with out freezing my nips off. After this week it can snow all it wants


----------



## quigleysiding

I got roofs to do. I can get the trucks clean with out having a skating rink in my yard.


----------



## siteworkplus

This was the worst year I ever had 

Thank God I only have 11.5 months to go


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1559842 said:


> I know you didn't say it was over , but it sure did sound like you were hinting towards it  Sorry but I just hate these people that say winter is over and they have no idea what's going on at the moment. When I stop posting you'll know that something is up


winter is overussmileyflag


----------



## theholycow

KartAnimal29;1559842 said:


> I know you didn't say it was over , but it sure did sound like you were hinting towards it  Sorry but I just hate these people that say winter is over and they have no idea what's going on at the moment. When I stop posting you'll know that something is up


Plenty of folks here declare winter dead in October if they haven't plowed at least 4 storms in September.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we still have a long way to go its not over


----------



## linckeil

sectlandscaping;1559138 said:


> When I went to salt, half the snow was already melted and just put a little down just in case. What I seen was plow guys clearing driveways. I was pretty amazed considering all the lots were untouched. I guess this is what happens when you have all per push accounts.


if i was a customer and my driveway was plowed in this instance, my plow guy would be getting a phone call to never return.


----------



## BillyRgn

linckeil;1559934 said:


> if i was a customer and my driveway was plowed in this instance, my plow guy would be getting a phone call to never return.


I totally agree with you,


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1559920 said:


> winter is overussmileyflag


for this week :laughing:


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1560013 said:


> for this week :laughing:


next week isn't looking to promising either. This is supposed to be the coldest & snowiest month. It aint looking to good, just saying.


----------



## AC2717

hoping for the last half of the month to produce something


----------



## Santry426

Mid winter mud!


----------



## mansf123

Anyone know of someone looking to buy a boat? i have a 1972 glastron 24 foot boat i need to sell. figured i would ask lol


----------



## GSullivan

I got 4 storms in last September........didn't everyone else ?????? Too funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjfetz1

GSullivan;1560927 said:


> I got 4 storms in last September


That seems to be the average number of storms the past winters, nothing like years ago.


----------



## GSullivan

If I'm not mistaken last season I only got called out to plow twice. That's New England for ya!


----------



## AC2717

i only got the call once in early December last season and that was it lol


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe some ice friday night


----------



## GSullivan

I think after fuel costs I ended up taking home $800 for the season!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats not even worth it


----------



## linckeil

GSullivan;1561229 said:


> I think after fuel costs I ended up taking home $800 for the season!


dang - work to get your own accounts.

as much as people are crying about this season, i already made 1.5 times what i did all last season - but still about 6 times less than the season before!!!!


----------



## theholycow

I wouldn't bother comparing to last season or the season before...both were extreme, though obviously opposite extremes.


----------



## linckeil

i remember cursing winter this time 2 years ago. loosing sleep praying for no more snow cus i had no where to put it..... eventually brought in machines to relocate it all. but then when the money came in, i started feeling better about things


----------



## mansf123

usually when we get warm weather this time of year it is followed by cold and snow. as bad as things look now we could be buried in snow by the end of next week. I looked back 2 years ago and we really only had 6 weeks of good snow. febuary and march we didnt get much but we had so much removal and stuff we didnt even notice. I think to say we are going to have a bad year is way to premature. If febuary comes and we still have no snow different story


----------



## KartAnimal29

theholycow;1561255 said:


> I wouldn't bother comparing to last season or the season before...both were extreme, though obviously opposite extremes.


100% correct



mansf123;1561290 said:


> usually when we get warm weather this time of year it is followed by cold and snow. as bad as things look now we could be buried in snow by the end of next week. I looked back 2 years ago and we really only had 6 weeks of good snow. febuary and march we didnt get much but we had so much removal and stuff we didnt even notice. I think to say we are going to have a bad year is way to premature. If febuary comes and we still have no snow different story


Ya we got all that snow in a short time.

AccuWeather has me at 49 this Sunday , 46 Mon , 36 Tues , 32 Wed , 41 ??? Thurs then the 20's for the next 3 days. It's coming back guys , you have to give it time to reset. If you can figure out what the NAO , PNA, PV, MJO and Blocking are you should be able to see what's going on. Instead of watching that Porn do some Research


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just seen this in a discussion going on ; 2004-2005 Dec was mostly warm until Christmas week, a bit of snow the day after Christmas, mild the first 2 weeks in January, then the Jan 22-23 storm that dropped 12-16 inches of snow on I-95, then several more events the last 2 weeks of Feb and Early March.

This Image is for the 20th , you better enjoy this warm weather. This Starts on the 17th


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the EURO for the 18th WOW. look how far to the West the cold goes


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1561430 said:


> 100% correct
> 
> Ya we got all that snow in a short time.
> 
> AccuWeather has me at 49 this Sunday , 46 Mon , 36 Tues , 32 Wed , 41 ??? Thurs then the 20's for the next 3 days. It's coming back guys , you have to give it time to reset. If you can figure out what the NAO , PNA, PV, MJO and Blocking are you should be able to see what's going on. Instead of watching that Porn do some Research


HAHAHA!! guilty:salute:


----------



## timmy1

Everybody take all your plows off. Get involved in a project where it would be very inconvenient if it snows...

The rest will be history!


----------



## durafish

How's this for a inconvenient if it snow...just disassembled my plow to repaint.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I just got done putting a seal kit in my pump, flush and fill and new hoses. Bring it on


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1561481 said:


> HAHAHA!! guilty:salute:


I'm guessing the last part :laughing:


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

im washing the sanders out tommorow so it will snow


----------



## Mysticlandscape

All my trucks are clean and my spreader is out, I am also suppose to go on a snowmobiling trip the 18th-21st so don't worry it will snow.


----------



## theholycow

Mysticlandscape;1561863 said:


> I am also suppose to go on a snowmobiling trip the 18th-21st so don't worry it will snow.


...but not where you're going.


----------



## siteworkplus

Anybody familiar with the snow pack in Siberia influencing our weather theory ?

If so, what is the prognosis for this year?

All I know is that everyday it doesn't snow the wife gets snippier and adds more to the "Honey you better get this 'F'ing done" list

The dinners are getting less&less effort, pretty soon its going to be "get off your a$$ and make it yourself" nite


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1561451 said:


> This is the EURO for the 18th WOW. look how far to the West the cold goes


Comes in a day or two sooner its rain!!! They cant predict yesterdays weather, let alone 9 days out.
How accurate has the euro been?


----------



## FordFisherman

Agreed, believe it when you see it.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1561890 said:


> Anybody familiar with the snow pack in Siberia influencing our weather theory ?
> 
> If so, what is the prognosis for this year?
> 
> All I know is that everyday it doesn't snow the wife gets snippier and adds more to the "Honey you better get this 'F'ing done" list
> 
> The dinners are getting less&less effort, pretty soon its going to be "get off your a$$ and make it yourself" nite


hahahaha- head to the shop, even if you do nothing you can at least pretend like you worked. Keeps the dinners a bit more regular!Thumbs Up


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1562096 said:


> hahahaha- head to the shop, even if you do nothing you can at least pretend like you worked. Keeps the dinners a bit more regular!Thumbs Up


That might work if my shop wasn't 20' from my bedroom slider.(She can actually see me "doing nothing" )

Sometimes she will come out to "help" me.

I might find the crap she has "organized" sometime around July.

I find if I go out and drop 'F' bombs every 10 to 15 min she tends to keep her distance

She's pretty sharp though and I'm running out of tricks


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1562144 said:


> That might work if my shop wasn't 20' from my bedroom slider.(She can actually see me "doing nothing" )
> 
> Sometimes she will come out to "help" me.
> 
> I might find the crap she has "organized" sometime around July.
> 
> I find if I go out and drop 'F' bombs every 10 to 15 min she tends to keep her distance
> 
> She's pretty sharp though and I'm running out of tricks


HAHA....looks like we gotta go drinking


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1561919 said:


> Comes in a day or two sooner its rain!!! They cant predict yesterdays weather, let alone 9 days out.
> How accurate has the euro been?


I trust the EURO the most , but it is still a ways out


----------



## rjfetz1

Rest of January isn't looking to good for any snow. All I see is rain. Then again who knows. I suppose if pigs can fly than it can snow in January.


----------



## lawn king

Next week is rain rain and more rain! Not good!


----------



## PORTER 05

I bet we do not plow this month. It was 53F here on the coast , forecasted around mid forties. This weekend they are saying mid fifties. I bet it hits sixty here. Long range forties and rain. We have been out once for 4 hours this whole season. Two crap Winters back to back will not be good for us.


----------



## Santry426

It will hopefully rid all the under biding little f*cks that bought in two years ago thinking they were going to make a killing undercutting people who do this year in and out.


----------



## snopushin ford

hmmm, I wonder what is going to happen on tuesday into wednesday. Might turn into something away from the coast. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bison

"It will hopefully rid all the under biding little f*cks that bought in two years ago thinking they were going to make a killing undercutting people who do this year in and out."

lol don't get too excited , the next group of cutthroats will be buying their trucks at the March firesale. Over the years I've seen enough "will beat any price" fliers I could wallpaper my office.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hour 240 of the 12Z Euro


----------



## KartAnimal29

Great write up from Joe L. Lengthy very informative

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/lundberg/shiver-me-timbe/3888124


----------



## rjfetz1

Will the cold hold on long enough for it to snow? Extended forecasts show no - short cold period than warming back up to near 40.


----------



## Pinzgauer

I guess the guys with seasonals are laughing all the way to the bank though


----------



## BillyRgn

Pinzgauer;1563559 said:


> I guess the guys with seasonals are laughing all the way to the bank though


It's still early, we could have a terrible February/March for all I know. That real bad winter two yeas ago, it didn't snow every month all that snow and storms happened in the course of about 4 weeks an being cold all winter the piles lasted until about June


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1563543 said:


> Will the cold hold on long enough for it to snow? Extended forecasts show no - short cold period than warming back up to near 40.


As of now the arctic air will hit us for a few days them move back to the west, but we will still be blow normal for temps.This is good believe it or not, kind of hard for it to snow when it's that cold. I do see a few days where it does warm up a bit , but it goes back down. To tell you the truth I'm really not trusting any of the model past 3 days out right now.The GFS has been flip flopping more then a politician. I'm just looking at them to see what may happen.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like January is a bust if you believe the weather models. Most likely won't turn out that way tho. Wait and see is all we can do cause the weather idiots don't know much more than we do.


----------



## nighthawk117

FordFisherman;1563677 said:


> Looks like January is a bust if you believe the weather models. Most likely won't turn out that way tho. Wait and see is all we can do cause the weather idiots don't know much more than we do.


Right on , but they get paid to "forecast" what they "assume" is going to happen, kind of like our politicians ! :laughing:


----------



## lawn king

I would like to at least break even with what i paid out for snow & ice liability insurance!


----------



## WeatherWorks

*Cold and Snow for Second Half of January*

Deep arctic blast for the second half of January...Several shots at good snow in between the shots of single digits/sub zero days...

http://weatherworksinc.com/arctic-outbreak


----------



## mansf123

I miss the days when winter was actually winter. Growing up it seemed like every winter had plenty of snow and cold. nowadays its hard to get a few inches of snow. not to mention the ponds and backyard ice rinks dont freeze. With all the money and headaches you invest to get ready for the winter it is pretty frustrating to be sitting here in the middle of january with only a few small storms under our belt.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe ice tonite


----------



## timmy1

Yup...We can't count on it. That's for sure. 2 yrs. ago I was burning out printer ink printing invoices and buying sand by the trailer load. This year, the printer is clogged up w/ cobwebs and the sand pile is growing grass out of it.

Just be happy with the storms we have and keep ourselves busy earning a few bucks in other ways. That's the only win/win attitude.


----------



## PORTER 05

41 F Rain here in Gloucester


----------



## FordFisherman

36 and rain in SW CT. This sucks.


----------



## stg454

Rain here too! Wish it was the white stuff!!!


----------



## GSullivan

Steady rain here in Falmouth and warm as well. Not even a chance for the guys with sanders to go out.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

it ways a little icy around 2 am here


----------



## KartAnimal29

Watching Wed for maybe some Snow, MAYBE . UKMET and CMC are showing snow. EURO is kind of on board.

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1564401 said:


> Watching Wed for maybe some Snow, MAYBE . UKMET and CMC are showing snow. EURO is kind of on board.
> 
> http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


Wednesday?? Don't see that, MAYBE Tuesday at best.


----------



## siteworkplus

KartAnimal29;1564401 said:


> Watching Wed for maybe some Snow, MAYBE . UKMET and CMC are showing snow. EURO is kind of on board.
> 
> http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


Thanks for posting that link, the wife even thought that was cool

The end was 5 days out, correct?

That would be thurs am, no?

Anyways that looked promising, I wonder why none of the locals even mentioned that as a possibility


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1564404 said:


> Wednesday?? Don't see that, MAYBE Tuesday at best.


The GFS and other are saying Tuesday, The UKMET and CMC are saying Thursday. Who knows with the way things have been going :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1564404 said:


> Wednesday?? Don't see that, MAYBE Tuesday at best.





siteworkplus;1564418 said:


> Thanks for posting that link, the wife even thought that was cool
> 
> The end was 5 days out, correct?
> 
> That would be thurs am, no?
> 
> Anyways that looked promising, I wonder why none of the locals even mentioned that as a possibility


Yes The CMC , that I posted a link to , shows this for Thursday as of now


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is what the ECMWF is showing for Temps from the 12th - 22nd. Hit the button on the bottom that says , Animer, or use the arrows to switch days. It tells you what day your on , on the bottom. 14th-15th Mon & Tues ,is when the temps start to go down. This weekend looks down right Cold.

http://meteocentre.com/models/get_anim.php?mod=ecmwf&run=00&stn=TT850&map=na&lang=fr


----------



## FordFisherman

I don't think Ive ever had a January where I did not have at least one push.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Here is a good read if you want to understand what's going on right now. http://geoea.org/2013/01/12/significant-cool-down-over-the-next-week-frigid-air-to-follow/


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1564522 said:


> This weekend looks down right Cold.


Yea and back on the 8th they predicted really cold on the 18th.....I'm seeing 30's on the 18th...
Last week they said this coming week was going to be really cold??? Believe it when i feel it.
Predictions....I have a few

Nothing against you Kartanimal - you do a good job digging up the predictions ...now they just need to fall into place like they predict:waving:


----------



## amscapes03

The 2013 plow season has headed straight to the ............


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

no storms next week


----------



## fordtruck661

I thought I would share this with everyone. I found it funny Thumbs Up


----------



## theholycow




----------



## lawn king

It cant be over, it never got started!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

I,m starting to feel like this season is a bust guys.Anybody else feeling like this also?:crying:


----------



## lawn king

48 degrees @ the summit of mt washington this morning, highest temp ever recorded in january!


----------



## nighthawk117

I remember when it used to snow in Dec, Jan , Feb and some in the beginning of March. We would base our winter on a minimum of 16-20+ plowable events, and it would happen. In the last 5 years or so the weather has been nothing but non-predictable scenarios that have produced conditions that many have not seen. Look back and see, record high temps in the summer, torrential flooding rains, tornadoes, blizzards in October, nasty winds with record gusts, droughts ect. The weather in my opinion is no longer a normal pattern for whatever reason the meteorologists would like to tell us. Only time will tell :salute:


----------



## mansf123

another snowless week.


----------



## KartAnimal29

nighthawk117;1565666 said:


> I remember when it used to snow in Dec, Jan , Feb and some in the beginning of March. We would base our winter on a minimum of 16-20+ plowable events, and it would happen. In the last 5 years or so the weather has been nothing but non-predictable scenarios that have produced conditions that many have not seen. Look back and see, record high temps in the summer, torrential flooding rains, tornadoes, blizzards in October, nasty winds with record gusts, droughts ect. The weather in my opinion is no longer a normal pattern for whatever reason the meteorologists would like to tell us. Only time will tell :salute:


It doesn't help that some world governments are playing with it


----------



## nighthawk117

KartAnimal29;1565817 said:


> It doesn't help that some world governments are playing with it


True that, I think they may have made some detrimental mistakes that will effect us for some time.


----------



## stg454

Its 50 degrees here on January 14th. Or is it June?


----------



## Krrz350

I thought I saw a couple of flurries, then I realized they were mosquitoes


----------



## quigleysiding

My lilacs are budding


----------



## PORTER 05

Its over. Never started. Just got back from one vacation , leaving for another Tuesday! Loving this no snow!!


----------



## theholycow

Quit it, you're going to jinx the nice weather.


----------



## nepatsfan

Mix wed...possibly up to an inch:yow!: Not a bad winter for south carolina


----------



## mansf123

hoping wednesday will turn into something but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## unhcp

This is what it has come to, just possibilities

http://www.weatherworksinc.com/Monday-weather-discussion


----------



## snopushin ford

hurry, everyone wash your trucks so it will snow on wednesday!!! Maybe a little wax.. I will try anything at this point.


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1559920 said:


> winter is overussmileyflag


Winter is back  Things are looking good for Wed. and this weekend looks very very good, then next Tuesday. This can and will change, this cold air that we are going to see can kill a storm in a heart beat.


----------



## mansf123

KartAnimal29;1566272 said:


> Winter is back  Things are looking good for Wed. and this weekend looks very very good, then next Tuesday. This can and will change, this cold air that we are going to see can kill a storm in a heart beat.


Are you seeing a storm for this weekend?


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1566272 said:


> Winter is back  Things are looking good for Wed. and this weekend looks very very good, then next Tuesday. This can and will change, this cold air that we are going to see can kill a storm in a heart beat.


Nice!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## jimfrost

Seeing how I'm going away this weekend it will probably snow


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1566272 said:


> Winter is back  Things are looking good for Wed. and this weekend looks very very good, then next Tuesday. This can and will change, this cold air that we are going to see can kill a storm in a heart beat.


This w/end?? What?? Very, very good for what? sunshine? NOAA has Sat. 34 sunny. Sunday 35, m. sunny.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i saw 1 to 3 wedsnday


----------



## fordtruck661

This map will need to be updated but it look like we will be getting some snow and the cold it expected to stick around for the long run.


----------



## braceyaself

seeing a constant 1-3 well see,im ready for summer after two days of nice weather lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1566361 said:


> This w/end?? What?? Very, very good for what? sunshine? NOAA has Sat. 34 sunny. Sunday 35, m. sunny.


Watch this will change my friend. IDK why they are saying temps that high as the Arctic Air moves in Friday. 850 mb high's , 5,000 ft, are around -35. That would be somewhere in the teens for us on the ground


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm in 3-6 on that map..I'll take it! Never took my plows off either.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1566289 said:


> Are you seeing a storm for this weekend?


The pattern looks very good for the potential for snow after Friday. They wouldn't be very big , but it would be snow. Of course this can and will change. We really need to get rid of the SE Ridge and get some Blocking to the North. If this happens we are looking good to take advantage of this cold air that will be sticking around for a bit.

I really haven't looked at anything today. Kind of just skimmed over things , but I'll look after the GFS runs, 6 PM


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1566451 said:


> I'm in 3-6 on that map..I'll take it! Never took my plows off either.


Don't count on 3-6 Ground temps are warm, won't be sticking much. We need a few days with the temps in the 20's at night to get the ground cold again.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

they said about 4" for my AREA


----------



## mansf123

give me anything over an inch on the ground and ill be happy. at this point anything is better than nothing.


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1566515 said:


>


Load up the salt!!! Hook up the plows!!:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## quigleysiding

Weather guessers say freezing rain here.


----------



## chrisf250

I look at the long range forecast and take apart the truck look again and were expecting 2-4. Every time.


----------



## siteworkplus

Sent my skidsteer to Cat this morning for repairs

Your'e welcome !!!!!


----------



## quigleysiding

I unhooked the plow this morning.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Never took them off, and they're staying on.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CMC model run

30 hr


----------



## KartAnimal29

33 hr


----------



## KartAnimal29

36 hr


----------



## KartAnimal29

39 hr


----------



## KartAnimal29

42 hr


----------



## KartAnimal29

45 hr


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1566829 said:


> 45 hr


Any amounts?


----------



## KartAnimal29

CMC was the only model that continued to shoe this storm for the last several days . WIN for the CMC this time


----------



## mansf123

raining here now.....maybe a salt run tonight?


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1566833 said:


> Any amounts?


2-4 would be the average for CT MA and RI but don't count on that with the ground temp being warm


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1566846 said:


> raining here now.....maybe a salt run tonight?


Probable not. The 850 mb Temps look to warm for any type of frozen precip.

http://weather.unisys.com/upper_air/ua_cont.php?plot=850&inv=0&t=cur


----------



## KartAnimal29

Eye Candy for the 23rd


----------



## mjlawncare

been sleeting here for a while now roofs white driveways sleet covered ice


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

2 to 5 3 to 6 here wensday


----------



## vlc

mjlawncare;1566889 said:


> been sleeting here for a while now roofs white driveways sleet covered ice


I'm Jealous. I'll take anything now! I have 3 tons of Magic that's been sitting in my driveway under a tarp for the past couple weeks from the last "storm" that ended up being all rain.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Not that I trust this, but I'm optimistic. Looks like we're in for 5 PM and 5 inches

http://www.wcvb.com/weather/-/9850416/17313882/-/format/rsss_2.0/-/gyqps2z/-/index.html


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1566835 said:


> CMC was the only model that continued to shoe this storm for the last several days . WIN for the CMC this time


Good call on this one.....

That stalled front played right into this system.


----------



## leigh

Calling for trace to 2" on the coast here, turning to rain.Ground is really warm.I'd be happy to go out early tonight and just do a heavy salting.payup Just to the north it looks like a nice little event! Bad timing though,nice if it would wrap up by 3 am,beggars can't be choosers


----------



## TJS

Not putting the plow on the truck.


----------



## rjfetz1

TJS;1566995 said:


> Not putting the plow on the truck.


Looking like slush/rain for you.

We just got some grass showing yesterday....


----------



## AC2717

are we now looking at 3-6 just outside boston proper?


----------



## jimfrost

Temp is 39 in Melrose ma


----------



## mansf123

i dont have a good feeling about this one. Its going to be hard for anything to stick since temps have been so warm


----------



## lawn king

Slush & rain for us along the coast!


----------



## quigleysiding

I don't want snow. I have roofs to do. Just sold another one today. payup

I'm ready for SPRING


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Ready to go....


----------



## mansf123

its alittle colder than they were saying. im a 31 in mansfield


----------



## gtmustang00

Any updated snow maps?


----------



## DrakeSabitch

*snow*

WHDH map as of about 5pm today.....Also, the weather.com forecast also looks prettty good, 90% chance steady snow starting at 5am through 3pm (for my area, Middlesex County)


----------



## gtmustang00

Hope it's light snow!


----------



## leigh

I've got 5 trucks,2 with sanders,5 shovelers all set to go.Just printed out some account /log sheets and heading to bed.If that doesn't jinx things nothing will!:realmad:


----------



## timmy1

1/2" here so far...according to my camera feed, started at 2:30 here.


----------



## stg454

About the same here too.


----------



## quigleysiding

same here........


----------



## quigleysiding

Just got called in


----------



## quigleysiding

I guess I gota put the plow on


----------



## trickynicky17

2 inches here in norwalk ct and still snowing hard!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Maybe 2 inches here still coming down good


----------



## sectlandscaping

I have a little over a inch. It just stopped snowing and sunrise is here. Ill probably get in a salt run. Or get a phone call since its been light this year demanding I plow 1.5"s.


----------



## TJS

Turned to rain here on CT. Coast. Yet another joke of a storm.


----------



## vlc

3" here. Heading out now. Happy plowing guys! payup


----------



## sectlandscaping

yep, I measured a inch in my drive and just got a call to plow a dental office.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The awkward moment when a Tundra is plowing your road..


----------



## AC2717

vlc;1567870 said:


> 3" here. Heading out now. Happy plowing guys! payup


VLC where from in "The Nard"


----------



## eric02038

Confused, I thought winter was over...


----------



## theholycow

eric02038;1567884 said:


> Confused, I thought winter was over...


Half of these guys are fooling themselves into thinking it's time for margaritas and pools...I'm about to push 3 inches of snow around.


----------



## BillyRgn

eric02038;1567884 said:


> Confused, I thought winter was over...


Me to someone here told me it was over and to pack up and get ready for spring !!


----------



## timmy1

Ended up w/ 2.5" here. Not complaining.


----------



## AlliedMike

3 inches in se ct and did anyone hear about another storm tommorow night into fri?


----------



## jimfrost

About 3 in the Melrose Wakefield ma area turning to rain happy I got some drives in this morning....now what's this about a storm Thursday into Friday


----------



## AlliedMike

hearing that a storm was suppose to go to the south of new england but now is tracking more more north with a 2 to 4 inch snow fall in SE CT and more on the cape hmmmmm lets see about that


----------



## jimfrost

That would be nice going away Friday night wouldn't mind the extra money before I leave


----------



## stevejfromRI

these are the storms that try my patience, nobodys happy... damned if you plow and damned if you dont. Why do we do this again?? Cant just be for the payup


----------



## mansf123

Looks good for another one tomorrow night.....how quick things can change


----------



## AlliedMike

mans what have you heard my good friend


----------



## timmy1

I'll take (2) 2.5" storms over (1) 5" storm all day long.

Besides, snow was pastey. Stayed right where you put it, very little going back after windrows.

Left a perfect moldboard shape at the end of every pass.


----------



## AlliedMike

timmy what are you hearing for tommorow night


----------



## Santry426

Poor cutting edge chasing puddles and slush today ..


----------



## leigh

leigh;1567651 said:


> I've got 5 trucks,2 with sanders,5 shovelers all set to go.Just printed out some account /log sheets and heading to bed.If that doesn't jinx things nothing will!:realmad:


I guess I didn't jinx things! Ended up with a healthy 2-3" here in southern new haven/fairfield county. One heavy band came through and dropped most of it in 1 1/2 hours- 3:30- 5 am. Tough timing,we did it though with a couple of where are you calls ? Put in a total of 64 man/truck hourspayup And I agree with those who prefer these "little" storms.Nice low stress money makers. Going out to clean up lots at 8 pm. after cars are gone.


----------



## mansf123

AlliedMike;1568183 said:


> mans what have you heard my good friend


was hearing 2-4 south of boston but they have now backed off those numbers now. Im hoping it comes close enough to give us a couple inches. Might be a clipper type system early next week also


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1568116 said:


> Looks good for another one tomorrow night.....how quick things can change


Just got home from another 12 hours of pushing. I haven't looked at anything yet but as of this morning that storm was trending to the north more. Tuesday was looking like a very nice storm, as of last night. If I can keep my eyes open I'll look around after I eat to see what's gong on for this weekend and next week.


----------



## snopushin ford

KartAnimal, looking forward to what you find after you get some chow. We had about 5 inches here at Wachusett Mountain before some freezing rain compacted it.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tomorrow Storm is for the Cape.Right now , 4-6 on the east side, lower amounts into RI. SE CT see's 2in. , maybe. Looks like it jumped south today and is now trending back north tonight. If anyone get's anything out of this one your lucky. This storm has been showing OTS, out out sea , for a wile.

Congrats if your on the Cape


----------



## A&J Landscaping

KartAnimal29;1568453 said:


> Tomorrow Storm is for the Cape.Right now , 4-6 on the east side, lower amounts into RI. SE CT see's 2in. , maybe. Looks like it jumped south today and is now trending back north tonight. If anyone get's anything out of this one your lucky. This storm has been showing OTS, out out sea , for a wile.
> 
> Congrats if your on the Cape


What do you think for southern ri i plowed all morning and drove up to northconway tonight should i come home towmorow now or do you think its a bust. All they where saying was flurries now that changed.


----------



## jimfrost

A&J Landscaping;1568460 said:


> What do you think for southern ri i plowed all morning and drove up to northconway tonight should i come home towmorow now or do you think its a bust. All they where saying was flurries now that changed.


 this is what's going to happen to me this weekend going away Friday till Monday the whole time I'm gonna be worried about the weather


----------



## KartAnimal29

A&J Landscaping;1568460 said:


> What do you think for southern ri i plowed all morning and drove up to northconway tonight should i come home towmorow now or do you think its a bust. All they where saying was flurries now that changed.


The GFS just went SE with this, so as of now I'd say just the Cape. We are in the range that the model runs become useless, and it goes to now casting. Check back here in the morning , I'll post what the EURO shows, @1 am, and what all the other models say in the morning just for ****s and giggles.Maybe that will help you make the decision early. I wish I could tell you more but I really haven't been following this as this was OTS for the longest time and really never gave it much attention.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Nice and glassy out, headed out for a salt run.


----------



## vlc

Just finished salting. It's pretty slick out there.

Kind of a crappy day for me yesterday. Plow motor burnt up on one of my trucks. $1300 later, got it going again. All I could get on short notice was the complete insta-act assembly for my MM1. Oh well, It's like a brand new plow now. On the plus side, my new pro wings worked better than I expected!


----------



## vlc

AC2717;1567881 said:


> VLC where from in "The Nard"


North side. In "the Maze".


----------



## nepatsfan

timmy1;1568196 said:


> I'll take (2) 2.5" storms over (1) 5" storm all day long.
> 
> Besides, snow was pastey. Stayed right where you put it, very little going back after windrows.
> 
> Left a perfect moldboard shape at the end of every pass.





leigh;1568358 said:


> I guess I didn't jinx things! Ended up with a healthy 2-3" here in southern new haven/fairfield county. One heavy band came through and dropped most of it in 1 1/2 hours- 3:30- 5 am. Tough timing,we did it though with a couple of where are you calls ? Put in a total of 64 man/truck hourspayup And I agree with those who prefer these "little" storms.Nice low stress money makers. Going out to clean up lots at 8 pm. after cars are gone.


Ill take these 2-4 storms any day. We got 3-4 inches here so I got into the 3-6 range on all my lots, got to do all the driveways, salted plus a salt run on the re-freeze this morning.


----------



## KartAnimal29

A&J Landscaping;1568460 said:


> What do you think for southern ri i plowed all morning and drove up to northconway tonight should i come home towmorow now or do you think its a bust. All they where saying was flurries now that changed.


As of now I'd go with a Trace to an inch. If , and this is a big if, this system does phase with the arctic front , it will total change. I'll keep any eye on it today. Last night I shouldn't have said tomorrow's storm , this is a Friday morning deal.


----------



## KartAnimal29

MJO is showing the cold sticking around til the end of the month, and into Feb.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

ok cool thanks man.


----------



## AC2717

vlc;1568609 said:


> North side. In "the Maze".


Over near the Gun club we were all black ice this morning


----------



## 02powerstroke

KartAnimal29;1568453 said:


> Tomorrow Storm is for the Cape.Right now , 4-6 on the east side, lower amounts into RI. SE CT see's 2in. , maybe. Looks like it jumped south today and is now trending back north tonight. If anyone get's anything out of this one your lucky. This storm has been showing OTS, out out sea , for a wile.
> 
> Congrats if your on the Cape


idk where you guys are seeing this I've seen 2" max everywhere I've looked


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1568712 said:


> idk where you guys are seeing this I've seen 2" max everywhere I've looked


That was what I was seeing last night during the time I looked. Like I said last night , if anyone see's anything out of this storm your lucky as it's been OTS for the longest time.This is the newest snow fall map from NWS Taunton Ma. I'm sure this will change again as the models keep going back and forth from a Northern to Southern solution .If this system swings back to the North totals will be higher, which can very well happen. It's not going to be going to far North, if it does , due to the Arctic Cold front that is coming down at the same time.


----------



## powerstroke 03

KartAnimal29;1568785 said:


> That was what I was seeing last night during the time I looked. Like I said last night , if anyone see's anything out of this storm your lucky as it's been OTS for the longest time.This is the newest snow fall map from NWS Taunton Ma. I'm sure this will change again as the models keep going back and forth from a Northern to Southern solution .If this system swings back to the North totals will be higher, which can very well happen. It's not going to be going to far North, if it does , due to the Arctic Cold front that is coming down at the same time.


Thats what the locals were saying on the noon report. Kartanimal, do you see anything for Tues/Wed? Not much was said on the local reports/phone apps.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Gotcha I will wait till tonight to hook up


----------



## KartAnimal29

powerstroke 03;1568819 said:


> Thats what the locals were saying on the noon report. Kartanimal, do you see anything for Tues/Wed? Not much was said on the local reports/phone apps.


Tuesday isn't looking too good. CMC , Canadian Model show a clipper that develops as an offshore coastal storm with light to moderate snow for New England. GFS shows it OTS, Out to Sea. The Arctic Air looks to keep this one OTS as it's going to be very cold during this time frame.


----------



## mansf123

i got the feeling tonights storm will be farther north than predicted. It just seems like the computer models have been having a tough time with storms this week. we have already had two storms kind of sneek up on us.


----------



## KartAnimal29

12z Ukie for tonight. I'm looking into this more right now


----------



## KartAnimal29

New Euro definitely farther north with snow up into NYC. Maybe an inch


----------



## KartAnimal29

From the Pro Site at Accu Weather. U have to pay for this. the EURO


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO Precip totals


----------



## AlliedMike

upon further review the european model has moved the storm northward by about 30 miles to give se ct a good shot at 4 inches of snow with possible higher abouts in extreme se ct. I have spoken with a staff member from wtnh and has also watched this model closely and it has been moving this thign north. GOOOOOOOOOOOOO PATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO snow fall map


----------



## AlliedMike

this is gonna be a fun one if it acutally hits how accurate do you think this will be


----------



## AlliedMike

just heard that channel 8 is now saying a coating hmmmmmmmm


----------



## KartAnimal29

AlliedMike;1568966 said:


> this is gonna be a fun one if it acutally hits how accurate do you think this will be


I trust the EURO the most. The thing that's go me worried is how it's not showing this thing blowing up once it get's off the NJ Coast. if this thing does blow up off the NJ coast we are looking at a good storm.

I have to go to for a wile , I'll update when I get back home in a few hours


----------



## AlliedMike

how much do you think we can see and where do you live in ct


----------



## mansf123

radar is already showing snow over us. anyone have snow falling?


----------



## eric02038

Air is too dry. We won't see anything


----------



## AlliedMike

mans whats ur thinign of this storm


----------



## mansf123

AlliedMike;1569109 said:


> mans whats ur thinign of this storm


im thinking a few inches anywhere south of boston. I think the models are having a tough time with this one. time will tell


----------



## AlliedMike

think ill see anything down here in the se part of CT


----------



## mansf123

AlliedMike;1569125 said:


> think ill see anything down here in the se part of CT


i would say a coating to 2inches is possible.


----------



## durafish

What about next Tuesday?


----------



## chrisf250

How likely is it I'm going to need to salt? Im 20 miles directly west of Boston. Euro snow fall map says 1-2 inches, but local weather has nothing.


----------



## nepatsfan

I think we are grasping at straws here. Everything I have seen shows nothing but flurries for anyone west of middleboro or so


----------



## AlliedMike

all stations are saying nothing but this storm is gonna merge and bring smoe snow and my honest opinoion dont waste ur salt push first the apply i found that out yesterday i salted and tried not to shovel but the snow came down so dam hard it was still sticking


----------



## chrisf250

Wow didn't think Id get a push in. Guess I better get some sleep as I went out at 3 this morning to salt for the re freeze.


----------



## AlliedMike

well if this says something CDOT in se ct is now at 50 percent with the rest on stand by


----------



## ss502gmc

I just took the plow off a couple hours ago because all the locals said flurries north of the canal. The euro has been the closest I think so far this season and it puts me in the 2-3" range. The radar is showing precip all over the place but don't think it's hitting the ground. Anyone see anything falling?


----------



## nepatsfan

:laughing:whiteout here....


----------



## AlliedMike

you busting arse or being serious i have accts there lol


----------



## mansf123

eventually the air will become moist and hopefully the snow will start making it to the ground


----------



## nepatsfan

anyone that isn't on the coast will be lucky with a salt run. I'll take a couple inches and plow but I don't think it's happening


----------



## KartAnimal29

This one has turned into how much energy the storm coming from Chicago can pull to the NW. The Cape still wins on this one, Congrats. 3-6 for the Cape , 2-4 for SE MA and Southern RI. 1 -3 back towards I-91 area. The closer you are to SE CT the better off you will make out. 

But if for some strange reason the energy coming from Chicago can get a hold of more energy out of the southern system , CT would make out better.


----------



## leigh

The private weather service I subscribe to is calling for a nice storm middle of next week! And these guys don't clown around about the weather.Best $ 9.99 I've spent!


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1569333 said:


> The private weather service I subscribe to is calling for a nice storm middle of next week! And these guys don't clown around about the weather.Best $ 9.99 I've spent!


So does the Farmer's Almanac and that cost me nothing :laughing:

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/long-range-weather-forecast/northeast-us/


----------



## jhall22guitar

Is it snowing near Norton? to lazy to get off the computer and stop doing my essay for school to look


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

So the Cape finally got some snow, eh?


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1569502 said:


> So the Cape finally got some snow, eh?


I haven't seen any reports yet , but I have seen that the dry air sucked the crap out of this system. A lot of places that were projected to get snow never got any.


----------



## nepatsfan

not even a flurry here


----------



## BBC co

nepatsfan;1569515 said:


> not even a flurry here


same here nothing


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1569514 said:


> I haven't seen any reports yet , but I have seen that the dry air sucked the crap out of this system. A lot of places that were projected to get snow never got any.


As every expert predicted…just say'n


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1569530 said:


> As every expert predicted…just say'n


Yup , Even some of the big Met's that I follow got this one wrong also. Ya can't be right all the time  I looked into the Northern Energy trying to pull this north way too much, live and learn I guess. On to next week now


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 22nd


----------



## leigh

Weather channel said Nantucket got 5-6 " Any members out there?


----------



## wildbroncobilly

1/2" dusting in S Plymouth,Cape Cod radio said 3-4" in Hyannis


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1569608 said:


> The 22nd


what exactly is this saying may happen for snow? not sure how to interpret the data I'm new to this usually just watch the unreliable weather people  thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1569655 said:


> what exactly is this saying may happen for snow? not sure how to interpret the data I'm new to this usually just watch the unreliable weather people  thanks


This is the next system that is said to be in the area for next Tuesday , there 4 different models runs. As you can see they are not showing the same thing. Where it says 1000 or 1004 is what the pressure is. The lower the number worse the storm. The Blue line is the freezing line. That's the easiest way to describe it.


----------



## mansf123

fingers crossed for tuesday


----------



## chrisf250

So if I'm understanding, 3/4 show snow for the 22?


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1569675 said:


> This is the next system that is said to be in the area for next Tuesday , there 4 different models runs. As you can see they are not showing the same thing. Where it says 1000 or 1004 is what the pressure is. The lower the number worse the storm. The Blue line is the freezing line. That's the easiest way to describe it.


That was very understandable,thank you for the quick response also. How often do they update those maps for that date or is it constantly updated based on current weather. I find this much more interesting then the local weather thanks again for any info.


----------



## 02powerstroke

3" here town never called us in roads suck they are salting everything trying to burn it off.


----------



## GSullivan

We maybe got 2" here in Falmouth. The town never got out til around 4am. No side roads were touched and now they're a mess. I saw them out all morning scraping and trying to burn off the snow with salt. Not sure what that's all about?


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1569712 said:


> That was very understandable,thank you for the quick response also. How often do they update those maps for that date or is it constantly updated based on current weather. I find this much more interesting then the local weather thanks again for any info.


Most of then update 4 times a day , but the EURO is only twice a day


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like a slim chance of snow tuesday


----------



## siteworkplus

KartAnimal29;1569773 said:


> Most of then update 4 times a day , but the EURO is only twice a day


can you post the links to all four?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Here are a few free good sites.

http://www.americanwx.com/raleighwx/models.html
http://meteocentre.com/models/get_anim.php?mod=ecmwf&run=00&stn=TT850&map=na&lang=fr
http://weather.unisys.com/


----------



## KartAnimal29

Morrissey snow removal;1569800 said:


> looks like a slim chance of snow tuesday


Ya not looking that good, but the models have been having a hard time this season. The keep showing a miss , then at the last min. they flip back hitting us. Just gonna have to keep an eye on them. Nothing else we can do


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is from one of the Pro Met's that I follow. He posted this , this afternoon about Tuesdays-Wednesdays Storm 

Every storm this Winter has done the dance at 6-7 days out, gone at 4-5 days out, and at 2-3 days starts coming NW. However, no storm in the last 2+ Winters has entered into an airmass like this. Do the models expect suppression and now that we haven't seen suppresion in ages we are getting fooled into every storm coming back NW at the last couple days ? Energy is pretty good.


----------



## timmy1

Something is brewing for Next Fri-Sat Timeframe.


----------



## KartAnimal29

timmy1;1569936 said:


> Something is brewing for Next Fri-Sat Timeframe.


Ya I was just looking at this storm. It looks very good right now , but don't bank on it. It's a week away. There is one system for Friday then another for Sunday. The Cold Air looks to be in the area also. We should worry about Tuesdays Storm first, but that isn't looking so hot right now. Time to play the waiting game I guess.


----------



## mansf123

just had to spend 500 on a new chain for my sander:realmad: I really hope we get something tuesday and friday so i can start making some money back


----------



## rjfetz1

I hope this week we do get several storms - it will be so cold it will not change to freeezing rain for a change. Sick of the ice. These will be nice powder!!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Well looks like things changed over night with Tuesdays Storm.Capes, MA, RI, and Eastern CT do well. This is AS OF NOW. I'm pretty sure this will change , but which way will it go? This is still a few days out guys.If the trend of the season continues, storms moving West as we get closer to them, everyone should get something out of this. But as of now this is a Eastern SNE storm

12z NAM


----------



## KartAnimal29

EYE Candy for next weekend. Remember this is a week out, but this one has been looking good for a few days now.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Any indication on the tuesday snowfalls if this works out?


----------



## BBC co

so i see 1008-9 right over us it looks, that means a possible good storm and can that number go lower then 1000? what would be indicators of a blizzard severity storm on the charts


----------



## jhall22guitar

All i need is a storm tuesday that my school will cancel so I can go work all day. Please mother nature!


----------



## BBC co

jhall22guitar;1570338 said:


> All i need is a storm tuesday that my school will cancel so I can go work all day. Please mother nature!


 lol think that goes for all of us my lack of snow$ stress level is up there, feel like I'm on a roller coaster every time I hear snow


----------



## jhall22guitar

College and a job doing snow removal sucks, Id rather be out there working than in class. Luckily my boss went to the same school and wants me to go! haha.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1570337 said:


> so i see 1008-9 right over us it looks, that means a possible good storm and can that number go lower then 1000? what would be indicators of a blizzard severity storm on the charts


Yes the pressure can go well below 1000. Hurricane Sandy Pressure was 940. This was also a record breaking.

If you look you can see x1.49 in the center of the storm, That is the precipitation.The average ratio in 10:1. 10 in. of snow for every 1 in. of liquid. If temps are colder then that ratio goes up.


----------



## BBC co

jhall22guitar;1570346 said:


> College and a job doing snow removal sucks, Id rather be out there working than in class. Luckily my boss went to the same school and wants me to go! haha.


Ya your smart for being in school, you have your whole life to chase snow flakes  
Nice of your boss to, harder and harder to find people like that. I have worked for guys that had zero tolerance for days off would fire me if i was out plowing and not working needless to say I no longer work for them.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1570349 said:


> Yes the pressure can go well below 1000. Hurricane Sandy Pressure was 940. This was also a record breaking.
> 
> If you look you can see x1.49 in the center of the storm, That is the precipitation.The average ratio in 10:1. 10 in. of snow for every 1 in. of liquid. If temps are colder then that ratio goes up.


so at the x1.49 would be 14.9" estimated snow fall and lesser as you move out from that point I assume? Is there a temperature guide to the shades of blue as that's what tells us the estimated temperature correct?

If you could do one of your 4 model pics at some point to that would be great

thanks again for all the info, I'm sure others will benefit from some of this as well i hope


----------



## KartAnimal29

jhall22guitar;1570333 said:


> Any indication on the tuesday snowfalls if this works out?


Not yet. It's a clipper so I wouldn't looking at too much out of this one.


----------



## braceyaself

What you guys hearing or seeing for Friday? Expecting anything?


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1570357 said:


> so at the x1.49 would be 14.9" estimated snow fall and lesser as you move out from that point I assume? Is there a temperature guide to the shades of blue as that's what tells us the estimated temperature correct?
> 
> If you could do one of your 4 model pics at some point to that would be great
> 
> thanks again for all the info, I'm sure others will benefit from some of this as well i hope


Yes on the x1.49, but you have to look at temps also. If it's warmer them the amounts would be lower, heavy wet snow. Colder amount would be higher, light fluffy snow. The shades of blue are just the precip. fields , not temp. Like I said in another post look at the solid blue line , that's the freezing line. You also have to look at the 850mb height temps along with the 500mb temps. I didn't make that map with the 4 models , but I'm sure I can if I could figure out MS Paint LOL

Just to let you now , I'm not a Meteorologist and I don't know everything. I've just been following the weather as I have only had outside jobs my whole life. I just kind of picked up on some stuff over the last 25 years. There is a lot that I have no clue about. But a local Met here in CT did say I was pretty good a few weeks back


----------



## KartAnimal29

braceyaself;1570467 said:


> What you guys hearing or seeing for Friday? Expecting anything?


http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1570332&postcount=1232

This is also what BBc and I are talking about.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just to let everyone know what's going on over the next week or so here is a list of what we are in store for. 21-22 clipper , 23-24 clipper ,25-27 Holy **** Batman and one that's been showing up for the last few days for the 30-1. Temps look like they are in favor of snow with all 4 of these systems.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is from NOAA for Tuesday. This would be from Monday night into Tuesday morning.


----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF Snow Fall for Tuesday



BOS 9.5

HYA 10

PVC 8

PYM 10.5

ORH 10

IJD 9

BDL 8.5

ASH 9



Widespread 8-11"


----------



## 02powerstroke

10" for the cape wow


----------



## ss502gmc

I thought this was just a clipper?


----------



## KartAnimal29

ss502gmc;1570553 said:


> I thought this was just a clipper?


Ya me too , till I checked this afternoon


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1570499 said:


> This is from NOAA for Tuesday. This would be from Monday night into Tuesday morning.


Where on NOAA site are these maps hidden? Please? I've searched and searched.


----------



## leigh

Overly,wildly over optimistic. Most sites calling for 50-70% chance of "light snow"


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1570572 said:


> Where on NOAA site are these maps hidden? Please? I've searched and searched.


I'm not home right now. I'll post a link when I get back


----------



## AlliedMike

im gonna go with no snow at all fro the rest of the year :salute:


----------



## stg454

Channel 8 said a couple inches for Eastern Connecticut but was still too early to tell. They show snow for Friday through Sunday but didn't mention anything about it.


----------



## leigh

Just got through checking local weather reports on tv and online.Maybe I'm imagining things but it seems like as the winter progresses, the weather forecasters have calmed down quite a bit! Downplayed tues and called for a wintry mix for fri.The sky wasn't falling.


----------



## nighthawk117

leigh;1570606 said:


> Just got through checking local weather reports on tv and online.Maybe I'm imagining things but it seems like as the winter progresses, the weather forecasters have calmed down quite a bit! Downplayed tues and called for a wintry mix for fri.The sky wasn't falling.


Probably still recovering from all the hate mail they get !


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1570572 said:


> Where on NOAA site are these maps hidden? Please? I've searched and searched.


Hit the Start button on the top left. You can also click on Winter on the top to see other maps.This was something that someone made up with a screen show of the run.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/sref.php?run=latest&id=SREF_SNOWFALL_MEAN12HR_


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1570606 said:


> Just got through checking local weather reports on tv and online.Maybe I'm imagining things but it seems like as the winter progresses, the weather forecasters have calmed down quite a bit! Downplayed tues and called for a wintry mix for fri.The sky wasn't falling.


TV always plays it conservative, plus they really don't update that much during the day and it's the weekend. I'm sure they will be changing this tomorrow or Monday morning. What I post is what the latest info is.


----------



## braceyaself

Channel 8 updated said a few inches for eastern Ct


----------



## leigh

KartAnimal29;1570627 said:


> TV always plays it conservative, plus they really don't update that much during the day and it's the weekend. I'm sure they will be changing this tomorrow or Monday morning. What I post is what the latest info is.


Not earlier this year! It was as if they were looking at those inaccurate noaa models.Every coastal storm was going to blow up into the "big one". Even when everyone knows that the models can't handle coastal development accurately.Oh well,just have to wait and see.Been playing this game for 25 years and it's still hit or miss Chaos theory


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1570642 said:


> Not earlier this year! It was as if they were looking at those inaccurate noaa models.Every coastal storm was going to blow up into the "big one". Even when everyone knows that the models can't handle coastal development accurately.Oh well,just have to wait and see.Been playing this game for 25 years and it's still hit or miss Chaos theory


That's all we can do is sit and wait to see what happens. But is is nice when you get the bigger model agreeing , a sign of hope


----------



## leigh

"So your saying there's a chance?"


----------



## ss502gmc

So is this clipper suppose to phase or something to bring us all this precip?? I haven't seen much about snow totals other than light snow. They seem more interested in Fridays storm...


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1570695 said:


> "So your saying there's a chance?"


----------



## jhall22guitar

Tuesday I would like a LOT of snow so they cancel my classes so I can work all day as needed. Now Friday I want to be a sh*t show so people stay outta our way.


----------



## braceyaself

Seems like eastern Ct will grab some snow out of this Tuesday event. Only time will tell. Would not mind going out and sanding


----------



## KartAnimal29

ss502gmc;1570727 said:


> So is this clipper suppose to phase or something to bring us all this precip?? I haven't seen much about snow totals other than light snow. They seem more interested in Fridays storm...


The Low will develop as it moves OTS. Ya everyone has been pretty quite on this one, up until this afternoon. I was shocked when i got to looking around today. The NAM is running right now so let's see what it shows


----------



## ss502gmc

KartAnimal29;1570736 said:


> The Low will develop as it moves OTS. Ya everyone has been pretty quite on this one, up until this afternoon. I was shocked when i got to looking around today. The NAM is running right now so let's see what it shows


I'll be waiting to see what you post, thanks!


----------



## jhall22guitar

Any good website that shows a bunch of models on the same page?


----------



## KartAnimal29

jhall22guitar;1570747 said:


> Any good website that shows a bunch of models on the same page?


http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/ewall.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

Not good on this run. This is only one run tho so don't be all like , crap. Will have to watch all the other runs tonight.


----------



## theholycow

jhall22guitar;1570747 said:


> Any good website that shows a bunch of models on the same page?


90% of the internet is pages showing "models".


----------



## KartAnimal29

Steven Dimartino just put something out on Mondays storm and Fridays storm

Back to Monday night! A strong clipper is going to be diving south from the central Plains towards the Ohio River Valley and then off the Delaware Coast. This low will rapidly turn northeast through the coastal waters of New Jersey and towards the New England coastal waters Monday night into Tuesday morning. Here in lies the potential for a rapid significant bombing out of the clipper that some models show and some don't. The thermal gradient from the sea surface temperatures, which are running above normal, to the arctic air will easily exceed twenty degrees Fahrenheit. This is basically like throwing nitroglycerin on a small fire. Now, if this does happen, look for a focus of very heavy snow from the immediate New Jersey coast (potentially just northern Ocean and Monmouth counties of New Jersey), New York City and Long Island, Connecticut, and eastern New England. The gradient from heavy snowfall to nothing at all will be VERY tight with this type of set up. How much is a complete unknown at this time, but I do know this storm will be moving fast so I can't see more than 6 inches if the storm will linger for 4 to 6 hours at most unless the snow ratio falls to 20:1.

Sorry forgot the link: www.nynjpaweather.com/2013/01/19/trouble-brewing-the-next-10-days/http://forums.accuweather.com/uploads/post-16373-1358650091_thumb.jpg


----------



## timmy1

Funny, remember the winter of '96? We had snow at a 7-10 day interval all winter long and it seemed like it was so predictable. Models would show 4-6" wed night and bang, 5" on the ground Thursday. We had something like 114" of snow that year.

The technology is far advanced today, we can all click a button and watch the models, but the weather patterns seem to become more and more unpredictable every year.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CRAS is a little better for CT, but it's the CRAS


----------



## nighthawk117

timmy1;1570780 said:


> Funny, remember the winter of '96? We had snow at a 7-10 day interval all winter long and it seemed like it was so predictable. Models would show 4-6" wed night and bang, 5" on the ground Thursday. We had something like 114" of snow that year.
> 
> The technology is far advanced today, we can all click a button and watch the models, but the weather patterns seem to become more and more unpredictable every year.


In late '95, argued with my now wife as to I had a feeling that I needed to buy a brand new sled, and she said, " we aren't going to get any snow this year ", so I proceeded on with my gut and came home with a brand spanking new sled and we rode our a$$ off all season !! Heck, we even rode down the streets due to all the snow, and the lack of everyone needing bare pavement at all times, unlike now a days.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is a hit for Eastern MA. I'm sure we will start to see a trend back towards the West , like how every storm has been so far this season.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1570625 said:


> Hit the Start button on the top left. You can also click on Winter on the top to see other maps.This was something that someone made up with a screen show of the run.
> 
> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/sref/sref.php?run=latest&id=SREF_SNOWFALL_MEAN12HR_


thank you...:waving:


----------



## nepatsfan

just saw 3-6 for us on local news....cape is more, less as you go west


----------



## gtmustang00

Hearing 1-2" for southern nh but not seeing many maps.


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1570916 said:


> just saw 3-6 for us on local news....cape is more, less as you go west


Yup.SE MA up to Boston and the Cape are the big winners. 3-6 East of 1-91 with 2-4 West of that. The Cape area could be looking at close to 8 in. The further West you are in CT and MA , the less you will see. This is as of now, and can and will change. Tonight should paint a better picture.

Next weekend or Thursday, Friday is looking like a foot of snow for much of SNE. There might be some mixing / rain at the shore. The timing of the storm seems to have changed. This will change as we are still a ways out


----------



## KartAnimal29

gtmustang00;1571023 said:


> Hearing 1-2" for southern nh but not seeing many maps.


Probably more like 2-4 for SNH. This storm is going to bomb as soon as it get's off the coast as it heads North


----------



## durafish

What's your thoughts for northorn ri? Also kartAnimal29 thanks for sharing the constant updates for weather. You have been much more help then the local news


----------



## quigleysiding

Dam I need a new cutting edge. I hope someones open tommorow. Where have you guys been getting them from?


----------



## mansf123

finally a few things to be excited about this winter. bring it on


----------



## durafish

I need one too I got my last one from some place for $120 but it was 8 or teniches long had it for 31/2 seasons.


----------



## nepatsfan

quigleysiding;1571081 said:


> Dam I need a new cutting edge. I hope someones open tommorow. Where have you guys been getting them from?


atlantic broom in taunton ma is cheap but it's probably too far to go for 1


----------



## quigleysiding

I have been getting them from cap city in warwick. I think I paid $ 220.00 last year with a bolt kit


----------



## KartAnimal29

durafish;1571077 said:


> What's your thoughts for northorn ri? Also kartAnimal29 thanks for sharing the constant updates for weather. You have been much more help then the local news


Your in the 3-6 range. NE RI might be in the 6 + range. No problem. I'll send you my address so you can send some of that money your going to make :laughing: This is one of my hobbies you can say. Like I have said before , I'm no Pro Met , so don't shoot me if I'm wrong once in a wile. But this one looks to be a hitter for just about everyone. That last storm was nothing like this one.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hows the Sturbridge area doing?


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1571112 said:


> Hows the Sturbridge area doing?


2-4

Remember everyone this is as of now. Things can , might and or will change. We are still well over 24 hours before we start to see anything and we all know how fast the weather can change.


----------



## Krrz350

Anyone interested in a driveway in Taunton?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just to let everyone know what we are looking at this will tell you what kind of system we are looking at.


----------



## timmy1

disregard this.


----------



## timmy1

quigleysiding;1571094 said:


> I have been getting them from cap city in warwick. I think I paid $ 220.00 last year with a bolt kit


Pathfinder in exeter.


----------



## timmy1

KartAnimal29;1571132 said:


> Just to let everyone know what we are looking at this will tell you what kind of system we are looking at.


Mesoscale banding


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1571148 said:


> Pathfinder in exeter.


Thanks Never thought of them


----------



## fordpusher

nepatsfan;1571089 said:


> atlantic broom in taunton ma is cheap but it's probably too far to go for 1


That's we're I go


----------



## ss502gmc

fordpusher;1571251 said:


> That's we're I go


Metropolitan Truck Center in Stoughton has the heavy duty 5/8"x 8" for $150 attests that's what it was last year


----------



## AlliedMike

so what are we thinking for tomomorow night into tues for SE CT


----------



## ss502gmc

Winter Storm Watch Issued!!!!


----------



## eric02038

ss502gmc;1571288 said:


> Winter Storm Watch Issued!!!!


Yup. Saying 4" to 8"

GO PATS!!!!


----------



## leigh

jhall22guitar;1570747 said:


> Any good website that shows a bunch of models on the same page?


This might help http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1T...w&biw=1067&bih=445&sei=cHT8UJfQN42W8gTbjID4DA


----------



## ducaticorse

What's the word for the Boston area?


----------



## leigh

ducaticorse;1571364 said:


> What's the word for the Boston area?


Mon night 2-4" 26 deg on tues, 1-2 " snow


----------



## unhcp

I just got a weather alert for southern NH 4-8 inches


----------



## yellowdogs

Any ideas for central CT?


----------



## leigh

yellowdogs;1571391 said:


> Any ideas for central CT?


Saw 1" or less


----------



## vlc

leigh;1571356 said:


> This might help http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1T...w&biw=1067&bih=445&sei=cHT8UJfQN42W8gTbjID4DA


Haha good one Leigh!


----------



## MSsnowplowing

yellowdogs;1571391 said:


> Any ideas for central CT?


Right now anywhere from a coating to 2 to 3 inches.

Friday sounds like it could be a good one.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I need to find a 9ft fisher cutting edge tomorrow


----------



## ducaticorse

02powerstroke;1571540 said:


> I need to find a 9ft fisher cutting edge tomorrow


If you get desperate, Salem Brake and Clutch always has them.. Wicked hike from the cape though.

BTW, thanks for the Boston info. Where did you get it? In would like to see something other than snow flakes like the one I'm looking at has.


----------



## quigleysiding

02powerstroke;1571540 said:


> I need to find a 9ft fisher cutting edge tomorrow


Me too I hope I can find someone open tomorrow, I need an 8 and a 9 . I can get by one more storm with the 9. They put those little rocks on the roads i do Last storm they were shooting out of the plow on to the side of the road. Little black rocks in the piles. I didn't know what they were at first. But they wore my edge like crazy.

Offense was kind of flat today


----------



## chrisf250

Bedford and Burlington auto supply will have them. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## 02powerstroke

there is a fisher dealer 5 mins from my house he wanted 225 for a 8"x5/8x9ft robbery cause he knows he can....


----------



## 02powerstroke

fox25 just said 3" for the cape now the 8+ is up near boston.....
ok then


----------



## timmy1

Patfinder in exeter was $135 for an 8' x8"x 5/8 no bolts.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

i payed 150 for 8' x8"x 5/8 with bolts at on site truck repair in central falls RI


----------



## abbe

I hate onsite,



Is this looking better coastal as in newport, or inland towards providence


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

atlantic broom for an edge i go to a guy up bye me and bye 6 9 footers a yr for 120 ea


----------



## ScubaSteve728

if anybody has some snow plow skid shoes for a fisher plow i would like to buy them with all the washers and the top pin if you are in the northern Rhode island area i will buy tomorrow


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

plow shoes what are those lol


----------



## tomperch40

Should be a busy week for most of us finally! Hope everyone has good luck and among all else is safe!


----------



## ss502gmc

I hoping so...


----------



## GSullivan

ScubaSteve, I have a set I'll give you for nothing. I'm in Falmouth. You're probably better off finding a set out that way. Just making the offer


----------



## nepatsfan

ScubaSteve728;1571782 said:


> if anybody has some snow plow skid shoes for a fisher plow i would like to buy them with all the washers and the top pin if you are in the northern Rhode island area i will buy tomorrow


50 I could meet you in cumberland or woonsocket.


----------



## durafish

nepatsfan;1571890 said:


> 50 I could meet you in cumberland or woonsocket.


If something happens I can do the same but I'm in Johnston.


----------



## AC2717

Update kartanimal?
Thanks man


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like 2 to 4 and more friday


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

2-4 for most of the state....


----------



## eric02038

2006Sierra1500;1571946 said:


> 2-4 for most of the state....


Works for me! Hopefully Friday's storm will be on too


----------



## theholycow

Morrissey snow removal;1571793 said:


> plow shoes what are those lol


If he's in northwestern RI, surfaces other than pavement have had mud under our snow all season and it's only getting deeper, so shoes or a yardguard might be in order.


----------



## ducaticorse

*Bean town 6-9*

Latest I've seen...


----------



## ScubaSteve728

GSullivan;1571873 said:


> ScubaSteve, I have a set I'll give you for nothing. I'm in Falmouth. You're probably better off finding a set out that way. Just making the offer


thank you i wish you were closer


----------



## stevejfromRI

ScubaSteve728;1571782 said:


> if anybody has some snow plow skid shoes for a fisher plow i would like to buy them with all the washers and the top pin if you are in the northern Rhode island area i will buy tomorrow


I have a set of old ones, one side pretty worn but serviceable... free

in the prov. area


----------



## GSullivan

No problem. I figured someone else here would be able to help you out. I just wanted to make the offer. Good luck to everyone today/tonite. Be safeussmileyflag


----------



## siteworkplus

scubasteve- Hopkinton ma- come get them


----------



## ScubaSteve728

siteworkplus;1572010 said:


> scubasteve- Hopkinton ma- come get them


what kind of condition are they in?


----------



## AC2717

hoping thing moves inward a little more would love to get the office closed tomorrow to stay out longer


----------



## 02powerstroke

$309 with tax for a 5/8x8"x9ft at my dealer do we have a KY smiley on here....


----------



## quigleysiding

Just paid $ 145.oo plus tax for a 9 foot 5/8 x6. at parhfinder. $125.oo plus tax for the 8 foot one, Thanks for the heads up Timmy


----------



## darryl g

I'm seeing forcasts expecting a Norlun Trough to develop with possibly localized heavy accumulations of up to a foot in parts of MA, ME, and NH.


----------



## BBC co

cartanimal where art tho


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Loaded up ready to go.


----------



## eric02038

02powerstroke;1572100 said:


> $309 with tax for a 5/8x8"x9ft at my dealer do we have a KY smiley on here....


Hopefully you were fed dinner before you got screwed


----------



## Mysticlandscape

THEGOLDPRO;1572299 said:


> Loaded up ready to go.


Better not let the boys from the F350 loaded thread see that or you will be getting read the riot act...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Mysticlandscape;1572302 said:


> Better not let the boys from the F350 loaded thread see that or you will be getting read the riot act...


lol thats why i took the pic actually, I was laughing when my guy was leaving the yard so i snapped a pic.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Also once i hung the plow on the front she leveled out lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sorry guys , been working on ship.

I'd say 2 in. at the most for CT. Tho NWS out of Taunton MA has Bradley Airport at 3+. Eastern CT, the boarder ,could see 2-4 along with RI. 4-6 for the Cape and 8+ on the outer parts of the Cape. 6 in. for Boston. 4-6 band to the West of Boston. 2-4 in MA towards the CT RI MA line out towards Worcester area. SE NH could be the jackpot zone. Still haven't seen any sings were the Norlun Trough might set-up. If you wind up in the Norlun Trough area you could see much higher totals.

If I see anything that's going to hint to larger amounts I'll post something. This is just a rough guess guys, I haven't really been following it that much today, too much going on. The Cape and the NH Coast look like the winners for this one.


----------



## vlc

Lol! I meant to snap a pic of mine getting loaded up. But I'll just get told I'm going to kill a nun walking her puppy on the side of the road.


----------



## 02powerstroke

nepatsfan;1570916 said:


> just saw 3-6 for us on local news....cape is more, less as you go west





eric02038;1572300 said:


> Hopefully you were fed dinner before you got screwed


have no choice couldn't spend 3 hrs and 50 in fuel to drive to fall river or off cape to get one... and the guy knows this which sucks....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just starting here...I hope some miracle happens to where the storm comes south about 100 miles


----------



## stg454

Just put the plow on. Just started snowing here.


----------



## quigleysiding

Snowing in R.I.


----------



## GSullivan

It's just starting here in Falmouth. Maybe this will be nice for all of us to make a little $


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Winter Weather Advisory issued! Sturbridge/Charlton area is in for 3-5


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just looked at Friday and it looks like a nice one for just about everyone in Southern New England


----------



## Santry426

Whats a hardware kit going for these days. Guy down the road from me said 65 bucks for 10 bolts and nuts WTF!


----------



## ss502gmc

Santry426;1572380 said:


> Whats a hardware kit going for these days. Guy down the road from me said 65 bucks for 10 bolts and nuts WTF!


I think I paid $35 last year for a 8ft blade at the fisher dealer in stoughton.


----------



## brad96z28

Santry426;1572380 said:


> Whats a hardware kit going for these days. Guy down the road from me said 65 bucks for 10 bolts and nuts WTF!


$10 at napa last month


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is what the setup is for tonight.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/video-norlun-trough-snowstorm/90462062001


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Metropolitan truck. They do have competitive prices!


----------



## cat10

just started to snow here in tewksbury mass


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing in Bridgewater, sticking instantly for a change!


----------



## Santry426

Brad is it a kit do you have a part #


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Snowing since 3 PM, sticking the whole time. Driveways were white in a matter of minutes payup


----------



## quigleysiding

Just got the call


----------



## ss502gmc

Santry426;1572476 said:


> Brad is it a kit do you have a part #


I used to work for napa and the fisher parts we stalked we used the fisher part #s. I believe the part # is 21610 for the 10 bolt kit.


----------



## brad96z28

Santry426;1572476 said:


> Brad is it a kit do you have a part #


I would need to try and find the slip. My accountant has them from last year.


----------



## timmy1

quigleysiding;1572191 said:


> Just paid $ 145.oo plus tax for a 9 foot 5/8 x6. at parhfinder. $125.oo plus tax for the 8 foot one, Thanks for the heads up Timmy


No prob. Anytime.


----------



## AC2717

Hey guys in a bind for a house in West Roxbury can anyone help out?
It is my mothers house


----------



## BBC co

Snow falling in Hingham full ground cover already


----------



## jimfrost

Revere MA just started about 30min ago sticking quick let's hope my visit to mass eye and ear ER is a quick visit


----------



## timmy1

Santry426;1572380 said:


> Whats a hardware kit going for these days. Guy down the road from me said 65 bucks for 10 bolts and nuts WTF!


Go to Tractor Supply and get the grade 8 stuff. Cheap by the pound and I use the hex bolts instead of the plow type. This way you can get them off w/ the impact next time. Trying to hold the plow bolt in it's square while you hit the trigger? Yea right. Then your trying to get on the square w/ an open ended wrench. You take two or three off before you hear the pop of the torch for the rest.


----------



## theholycow

Definitely snowing here in northwestern RI, the ground is white...haven't been out there but it might be about a quarter inch so far.



timmy1;1572529 said:


> Go to Tractor Supply and get the grade 8 stuff. Cheap by the pound and I use the hex bolts instead of the plow type. This way you can get them off w/ the impact next time. Trying to hold the plow bolt in it's square while you hit the trigger? Yea right. Then your trying to get on the square w/ an open ended wrench. You take two or three off before you hear the pop of the torch for the rest.


Seems like a reasonable strategy.


----------



## leigh

Enjoy eastern plowboys.Dusting here,not sticking.Just about over.


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1572555 said:


> Enjoy eastern plowboys.Dusting here,not sticking.Just about over.


Looks like I have one more shot of some snow on the way for Western /Central CT. Maybe this sucker will blow up then head back to the West LOL Onto Friday for CT


----------



## darryl g

THEGOLDPRO;1572305 said:


> Also once i hung the plow on the front she leveled out lol


I was gonna say you forgot to put the plow on!

Not plowable here yet...only about an inch.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Snowing in Norton, over an inch on the ground and the roads are crappy and making me slide!


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1572581 said:


> Looks like I have one more shot of some snow on the way for Western /Central CT. Maybe this sucker will blow up then head back to the West LOL Onto Friday for CT


Will have to be a big blow up.


----------



## snopushin ford

about an inch here in north central ma, pretty much over, dud... whats friday looking like??? Matt


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1572621 said:


> Will have to be a big blow up.


LOL Right. Getting ready to go out with the Echo 770 to take care of 3 of the driveway that I have that are on hills :laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I was thinking about tossing my blower in the truck too lol


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Just got in from checking out my property's, Only about 1 inch so far in Norwich area and about 2 inches in New London / groton area.
Storm is suppose to end around midnight so hopefully well get enough in the norwich area. New London / Groton area is a definite plow around midnight.


----------



## ducaticorse

Latest snow band is pushing out to sea. Looks like Boston's eight is going to be about 3


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

looks like its over for western CT


----------



## theholycow

theholycow;1572539 said:


> Definitely snowing here in northwestern RI, the ground is white...haven't been out there but it might be about a quarter inch so far.


A town plow went by, scraping, but I looked out my back window and don't know what they were scraping unless it snowed more in front of my house than behind...I don't think we got a whole half inch.


----------



## Chevycrazyman

Gotta know by know when the weather men say the storm has not yet developed, they really dont know what is going to happen. just wish they would admit it more


----------



## sectlandscaping

The snow stopped so I go out. After 5 hours of snow I might have a 1/4". Theres a good 2" on my truck but everything on the ground melted. Maybe I should get into the truck clearing business. 

I know ill get a call in the morning from a certain property. They dont know what 2" trigger means. There gonna tell me theres a blizzard there.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1572651 said:


> I was thinking about tossing my blower in the truck too lol


Works great for this stuff. You should load up the Hurricane


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

all over here maybe enough to sand we will see in the am


----------



## mansf123

Well this storm sucks. another blown forecast


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

KartAnimal29;1572771 said:


> Works great for this stuff. You should load up the Hurricane


lol That would be funny.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1572785 said:


> lol That would be funny.


I use to use my 8hp push blower at my house years ago. It worked awesome, no piles. A few of the other neighbors asked me to do there driveways to. Looked funny coming up the road tho. All of theses house with big piles of snow ,then you got up to the 5 house I did and no piles. Also got some pretty crazy looks from other neighbors from the hood.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Friday is still looking good for 10 or so for the region. I'll stop with the weather if that's a dud


----------



## quigleysiding

Still snowing here we got about 2 inches 
It's melting pretty good with a little salt


----------



## gtmustang00

Maybe it'll come back around?!


----------



## ss502gmc

This is crap, so glad I wait till its snowing to get ready, they up the totals, I get excited, and then go out 2 hours later to check on properties to see an inch of snow on the ground when I need 2, the radar looks bare, and I look up and see the damn moon!! If I didn't work so hard to build up a customer base over the years I think I'd give it up... All done venting now. haha


----------



## nepatsfan

:realmad::realmad::crying:


----------



## timmy1

1" here now... Salt is doing an excellent job as said.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

sectlandscaping;1572770 said:


> The snow stopped so I go out. After 5 hours of snow I might have a 1/4". Theres a good 2" on my truck but everything on the ground melted. Maybe I should get into the truck clearing business.
> 
> I know ill get a call in the morning from a certain property. They dont know what 2" trigger means. There gonna tell me theres a blizzard there.


LOL, Groton / New London ended up with about 1 inch. Mystic got 2 inches.
I just salted. It was a bust. Hopefully this Friday well be good.


----------



## vlc

Eh. At least we got to salt. I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## AC2717

What the hell happened
Looks like never formed


----------



## ducaticorse

AC2717;1572891 said:


> What the hell happened
> Looks like never formed


Storm is raging!!!! a hundred miles off shore... The trajectory went to far east, it's over the ocean.

Friday is 6-12 though. Ill believe it after I get done plowing it, and have sent out bills. Not a moment sooner.

I still got a salt in at all my accounts. Ill take it.


----------



## sectlandscaping

MSsnowplowing;1572885 said:


> LOL, Groton / New London ended up with about 1 inch. Mystic got 2 inches.
> I just salted. It was a bust. Hopefully this Friday well be good.


I dont even think there was a inch on the ground. I seen quite a few guys plowing though. Not sure what but the blades were down.


----------



## lawn king

They have gone from wrong quite often, to never right, amazing!


----------



## KartAnimal29

AC2717;1572891 said:


> What the hell happened
> Looks like never formed


It was more to the South then thought


----------



## nepatsfan

1/4 -1/2 inch here but at least we got to salt


----------



## siteworkplus

had 8 guys standing around w/ shovels in their hand looking at me like i'm a moron for calling them in. 

had them icemelt the walks(2X) , bought them dinner, and sent them home w/ 4hr minimums----how am I doing?:redbounceyow!::bluebounc::::::realmad:


----------



## jhall22guitar

got maybe 2" here in norton. Hopefully friday works out like we are hoping!


----------



## TJS

Bare ground here.


----------



## ejsmass2

Less than 1/3 of an inch in Framingham.


----------



## ss502gmc

Got a push in on the commercials then had to sand 2 of them with a shovel!! Only 1.5 yds worth of sand/salt mix!!! Ugh my arms hurt.... Need to fix the spreader stat! Anyone else ever have to do that?? Lol


----------



## AC2717

Yeah about a third of inch here in Maynard was a nice little workout by hand two driver ways that hold six cars a piece just for fun still got the day off thou daughter is sick


Still looking for someone to do a house in west Roxbury (not Roxbury) it is on the newton/Brookline/chestnut hill line


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got a 1/4 inch maybe have inch and sanded the lots


----------



## Santry426

Maybe 3/4 of an inch of powder here in weymouth. Cant wait to have to pour concrete tonite in 7° weather ...


----------



## BillyRgn

Go the 1-3 here that they were calling for, oooo hang on a minute they said 1-3 inches, I got 1-3 tenths of an inch but I'd take these all week if I could, sanded all the accounts so I'm happy.


----------



## backupbuddy

ss502gmc;1572949 said:


> Got a push in on the commercials then had to sand 2 of them with a shovel!! Only 1.5 yds worth of sand/salt mix!!! Ugh my arms hurt.... Need to fix the spreader stat! Anyone else ever have to do that?? Lol


I had to do that when I first started plowing on a couple of small lots before I got my sander. Hey you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## BillyRgn

backupbuddy;1573005 said:


> I had to do that when I first started plowing on a couple of small lots before I got my sander. Hey you have to do what you have to do.


GET "R" DONE !!! We've all been there man just hang in there it sucks but you will be happier when that check rolls in


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO Snow Fall for Friday. GFS is showing next to nothing tho


----------



## KartAnimal29

Also just seen this in a discussion. The Dry Pocket could keep this storm from picking up moisture from the Gulf , keeping the totals down. Like what the GFS is showing


----------



## ss502gmc

BillyRgn;1573032 said:


> GET "R" DONE !!! We've all been there man just hang in there it sucks but you will be happier when that check rolls in


 oh I know, I have a tailgate spreader that crapped out last storm (guts rotted) I'm hopefully gonna rebuild it this weekend. I even asked a guy I saw at a donut shop if he wanted to make some money if he had the extra material but he said it wasn't his truck even tho he had extra salt. Oh we'll its done now


----------



## nepatsfan

ss502gmc;1572949 said:


> Got a push in on the commercials then had to sand 2 of them with a shovel!! Only 1.5 yds worth of sand/salt mix!!! Ugh my arms hurt.... Need to fix the spreader stat! Anyone else ever have to do that?? Lol


Probably more times than I would care to remember or admit:realmad: Feels good when it's done. Usually a lot of swearing and asking why I even F$%king bother. Then you finish and send out the bills and it usually goes away until you get the bill for fixing the sander.


----------



## quigleysiding

Kept us on all night so I cant complain. They let us go at 9;00 am. Blew a barren in my air flo sander. Gen light was on all night on my 3500. Just got back from the parts store. I guess its time for an alternator. Cant believe it didn't die.


----------



## siteworkplus

whats a "barren"?


----------



## PORTER 05

They said 12-15" here. We did not even get a coating. This Winters a joke like 2011/2012. We have so far this season 1.4" in our service area been out 8 hours this whole season with just one truck. All plows came off today shovels salt everything stored in the shop. Starting trees on Monday. Going to make some real money!


----------



## Santry426

Fridays storm OTS now?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

of course it is


----------



## theholycow

siteworkplus;1573127 said:


> whats a "barren"?


It's how he typed "bearing" after being up for 30 hours straight.  Is there anything more monotonous and tedious than salting roads from 4pm to 9am?


----------



## ducaticorse

PORTER 05;1573144 said:


> They said 12-15" here. We did not even get a coating. This Winters a joke like 2011/2012. We have so far this season 1.4" in our service area been out 8 hours this whole season with just one truck. All plows came off today shovels salt everything stored in the shop. Starting trees on Monday. Going to make some real money!


Do you do tree work?

Where in the NS are you?


----------



## siteworkplus

theholycow;1573167 said:


> It's how he typed "bearing" after being up for 30 hours straight.  Is there anything more monotonous and tedious than salting roads from 4pm to 9am?


Oh' thought it might be the RI accent comming through


----------



## 02powerstroke

3-4" on the outter cape town called us in at 3:30 we were done by 8:30. better than nothing i guess


----------



## theholycow

siteworkplus;1573194 said:


> Oh' thought it might be the RI accent comming through


That must be why I was able to translate it.


----------



## mansf123

anyone plan on salting tonight?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hows Friday looking?


----------



## chrisf250

Weather channel is telling me 100% chance of snow for Saturday. Im keeping faith because I've never seen 100% 3 days out


----------



## BBC co

that was such a teaser qq better luck this weekend glad we have gotten blizzards up until april lol still got some time fingers crossed for the weekend tho


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1573186 said:


> Do you do tree work?
> 
> Where in the NS are you?


must be in dreamville, nowhere did any weather outlet say 12-15 for the NS


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

All I saw for the NS was 7 max


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

NAM for Saturday...precipitation type map...


----------



## siteworkplus

eric02038;1573328 said:


> must be in dreamville, nowhere did any weather outlet say 12-15 for the NS


Not true, accuweather.com was talking it up big time 6pm last nite

I believed the BS and I know better

Its like that **** tease in HS----come here come here--- go away go away


----------



## Oshkosh

*After last nights storm*

I figure after last nights storm I will wait and see, trucks are ready just the same...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

GFS for Saturday. Huh, all the models seem to believe this storm is coming Saturday...


----------



## BBC co

:laughing:


siteworkplus;1573343 said:


> Not true, accuweather.com was talking it up big time 6pm last nite
> 
> I believed the BS and I know better
> 
> Its like that **** tease in HS----come here come here--- go away go away


that was a funny forecast to watch went from chance of flurries on friday to 12+ last night and snow thru noon to a 1/4" on the ground instead

typical new england


----------



## MSsnowplowing

sectlandscaping;1572901 said:


> I dont even think there was a inch on the ground. I seen quite a few guys plowing though. Not sure what but the blades were down.


I had to spot plow a few spots from drifts but other than that just salting.

You know why, they are going to charge for plowing even if it was a inch or less.


----------



## RoseMan806

Earlier today my Weather channel app said Friday/Saturday possible significant snow accumulation. Now it's just showing snowflakes. So hard to judge.


----------



## PORTER 05

ducaticorse

Yes we are a full service Tree Service. We service Southern N.H. to Cape Cod. We are based out of Cape Ann but travel all over MASS. 508-284-2316 / [email protected]

- Massachusetts's Certified Arborist 
- ISA Certified Arborist
- Complete Tree-Service 24/7
- Removals
- Pruning
- Canopy Thinning
- Complete Tree Climbing
- Bucket Truck Service
- Chipping
- Stump Grinding/Removal


----------



## Santry426

Not looking good


----------



## PORTER 05

Eric

Some stations called for over 15" for Eastern parts of Essex County right on the water. Some even said more why would I make that up? We got maybe .2"


----------



## eric02038

PORTER 05;1573416 said:


> Eric
> 
> Some stations called for over 15" for Eastern parts of Essex County right on the water. Some even said more why would I make that up? We got maybe .2"


There must be different stations up there!


----------



## Santry426

Whdh was calling for local spots of 12 - 15 for north shore like newburyport


----------



## quigleysiding

siteworkplus;1573127 said:


> whats a "barren"?


barren waste land. Thats where my mind was. Feel better now after a little sleep. Went out move the truck just now. I left the head lights on all day. 

She's on the charger now. :laughing:


----------



## abbe

NOAA is saying moderate confidence in a large storm for friday night into saturday. Southern RI and Southeastern MA will see the heaviest snow as of right now. But then again as they said its 3 days out.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i heard 6 to 8 for my area more south and east


----------



## braceyaself

Just read on local news online that this is trending now to more south of CT and all models are starting to agree on this. Saying 1-4 but with the cold air it may turn into a lower total around 1-2 inches of snow fall. But this is to far out and models can flip flop and get up to a 12 inch storm. SO i guess be ready for the worst just incase.


----------



## NAHA

Put the plow on take the plow off put the plow take the plow off put the plow on..... use the plow take the plow off put the plow on take the plow iam getting good at this game


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Well ****.....

"Friday A chance of snow, mainly after 3pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday Night Snow likely, mainly after 9pm. Cloudy, with a low around 16. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Saturday A chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 22. Chance of precipitation is 50%."


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

accuweather is saying this for Southbury CT

*"Snowfall Friday evening will total 1-2 inches"*

We shall see.


----------



## BBC co

2006Sierra1500;1573530 said:


> Well ****.....
> 
> "Friday A chance of snow, mainly after 3pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> 
> Friday Night Snow likely, mainly after 9pm. Cloudy, with a low around 16. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
> 
> Saturday A chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 22. Chance of precipitation is 50%."


so 70+30=100-50=50% got it Thumbs Up


----------



## Maleko

5pm channel 8 news for Ct . said 8 inches possible for friday.

Channel 4 Ct news at noon today said anywhere from 1 inch to 12 inches


----------



## MSsnowplowing

2006Sierra1500;1573530 said:


> Well ****.....
> 
> "Friday A chance of snow, mainly after 3pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> 
> Friday Night Snow likely, mainly after 9pm. Cloudy, with a low around 16. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
> 
> Saturday A chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 22. Chance of precipitation is 50%."


Grrrr  I was looking forward to 8 inches, OF SNOW, Need to clarify this for some LOL.


----------



## timmy1

All models in agreement for a significant event for Fri Nite into Sat time frame. NOAA pretty tight lipped about any totals yet.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Maleko;1573735 said:


> 5pm channel 8 news for Ct . said 8 inches possible for friday.
> 
> Channel 4 Ct news at noon today said anywhere from 1 inch to 12 inches


Talk about covering their ass....

All I know is right now its damn cold....9* now, 14* high tomorrow...


----------



## Santry426

Outside doing concrete bridge deck repairs right now .... This sucks!


----------



## leigh

Some of my sources are already downgrading this system, 50-60% chance of snow showers 1" possible accumulation. That's good news,get ready for 4-6" payup


----------



## leigh

Many of the snowplowers down my way are going to need quite a bit of snow friday to even be able to plow! I was shocked by the amount of salt on every other lot today.Lots of pre-salting no snow.This pic doesn't do it justice! Looked worse in person.


----------



## FordFisherman

Not looking too good for CT on Friday. The storms they start hyping days in advance we usually don't get. Looks like it gets warm next week. Lets hope February is better.


----------



## timmy1

Looking beyond Friday night, There is potential for some more snow monday Night.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

all we need is 3 inches friday and i will be happy


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Chance of snow for me Saturday is up from 40 to 60


----------



## BillyRgn

Maleko;1573735 said:


> 5pm channel 8 news for Ct . said 8 inches possible for friday.
> 
> Channel 4 Ct news at noon today said anywhere from 1 inch to 12 inches


Gil said 1-10 inches at noon yesterday, leaning more toward 2-4. He said one model shows 10 in and the other shows next to nothing. Those were his exact words. Talk about having no clue what it's gonna do


----------



## rjfetz1

Noaa says 70% chance light to moderate. So my guess would be 2-6"


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just watched the weather they said i was going to snow just no amounts


----------



## ducaticorse

Morrissey snow removal;1573938 said:


> all we need is 3 inches friday and i will be happy


Yes sir! Heck, the way I bill out, I'd like to see no more than three inches every event. Keeps the labor down, and the profit UP!

That is unless it tips the 6 inch mark, then its a double bang. I salt up to two, push once at two to six, then push again from 6.1-10.1 and so on.


----------



## rjfetz1

Going down to 40% chance for fri-sat.

00Z GUIDANCE CONTINUED TO BACK OFF ON POTENTIAL SNOW STORM FOR
FRI NIGHT INTO EARLY SAT BUT UNCERTAINTY REMAINS. MODELS DO AGREE
THAT NORTHERN AND SOUTHERN STREAM PHASING IS NOT LIKELY AS
MULTIPLE SHORTWAVES ROTATE THROUGH THE FLOW. THIS WILL RESULT IN A
WEAKER STORM TRACKING S OF NEW ENGLAND WITH ANY APPRECIABLE
DEEPENING OCCURRING TOO LATE AND WELL OFFSHORE TO SUPPORT A MAJOR
SNOW STORM FOR SNE. HOWEVER SOME SNOW ACCUM IS STILL LIKELY.
GFS/NAM/GGEM ARE FARTHEST S WITH TRACK AND SUGGEST ONLY MINOR
ACCUM AT BEST. ECMWF REMAINS THE MOST ROBUST OF THE GUIDANCE WITH
A SLIGHTLY STRONGER STORM FURTHER N BUT EVEN THE ECMWF CONTINUES
TO TREND DOWNWARD ON QPF AMOUNTS. SINCE WE ARE STILL 72 HOURS FROM
THE EVENT DONT THINK WE CAN DISCOUNT ANY SOLUTION. ECMWF ENSEMBLE
MEAN IS SIMILAR TO THE OPERATIONAL RUN AND GFS ENSEMBLE MEAN IS
SLIGHTLY MORE ROBUST THAN OP GFS...SO WE ARE LEANING TOWARD A
ECMWF/GFS ENSEMBLE MEAN BLEND FOR THE FORECAST WHICH WILL RESULT
IN A DOWNWARD TREND FOR THE STORM.


----------



## unhcp

NAHA;1573529 said:


> Put the plow on take the plow off put the plow take the plow off put the plow on..... use the plow take the plow off put the plow on take the plow iam getting good at this game


HA I like that one, I am using it!


----------



## quigleysiding

Dont worry. It will snow Fri . I am supposed to go to Killinton Fri night.


----------



## theholycow

leigh;1573831 said:


> Many of the snowplowers down my way are going to need quite a bit of snow friday to even be able to plow! I was shocked by the amount of salt on every other lot today.Lots of pre-salting no snow.This pic doesn't do it justice! Looked worse in person.


Same here. Roads and cars are every bit as white as if they were covered in a foot of snow, but it's just an opaque layer of salt.


----------



## BPK63

Last night, up to 8 inches Friday. Today, maybe a dusting. They need to just say, we are watching a potential storm and leave it at that.


----------



## rjfetz1

timmy1;1573933 said:


> looking beyond friday night, there is potential for some more snow monday night.


the extended period is rather quiet
weather- wise with a moderating trend early next week as the
ao/pna patterns trend toward neutral with a trough moving into
the western conus with rising heights over the northeast.


----------



## PORTER 05

First half of next month looks to be 30-40 degrees.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS just came back towards up. Last night was only one group of runs, don't worry about it. there is still plenty of time left with this one


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

1 storm over 3 inches a week for the rest of the yr would be great


----------



## Maleko

theholycow;1573995 said:


> Same here. Roads and cars are every bit as white as if they were covered in a foot of snow, but it's just an opaque layer of salt.


Agree. i was out for the MAJOR DUSTING we got, laying down some salt. Everything was white. The next morning my truck look like i ran the salt flats . Solid white everywhere on my truck .. The state laid down some major salt. It was like i was driving over fresh asphalt i could hear it in my wheel wells ..:realmad:


----------



## KartAnimal29

UKMET


----------



## Santry426

That doesn't look to good


----------



## KartAnimal29

Matt Noyes outlook.This guy is good. I always look to see what he has to say.

http://www.mattnoyes.net/forecast/2013/01/daily-forecast-intense-cold-firmly-in-placecoldest-days-wednesday-and-thursday.html


----------



## 02powerstroke

local mets just said >1 for boston 3-4 max for the cape.


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1574190 said:


> local mets just said >1 for boston 3-4 max for the cape.


They might be a little higher with that , with the cold temps come higher ratio. 2 -5 for CT But I'm going with either 12in. or Rain , that way I have everything covered :laughing:

EURO starts in 8 min.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1574211 said:


> They might be a little higher with that , with the cold temps come higher ratio. 2 -5 for CT But I'm going with either 12in. or Rain , that way I have everything covered :laughing:
> 
> EURO starts in 8 min.


:laughing: well if nothing else this thread has become a entertaining place to hang out


----------



## durafish

Haha I had a good feeling about this but not now. We will see though KartAnimal should post soon


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1574211 said:


> They might be a little higher with that , with the cold temps come higher ratio. 2 -5 for CT But I'm going with either 12in. or Rain , that way I have everything covered :laughing:
> 
> EURO starts in 8 min.


cloudy or sunny??


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO is a bit weaker and southeast. This cold front is just killing these storm, pushing them right OTS


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1574234 said:


> cloudy or sunny??


mostly sunny , partly cloudy


----------



## KartAnimal29

On a side note , what's everyone running for pump fluid? I did a flush and fill a few weeks back on my Meyer's and this morning it was frozen. I used Meyer's fluid


----------



## gtmustang00

Fisher fluid...Plow and truck are kept in garage.

Maybe you have water in your system?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

trans fluid


----------



## KartAnimal29

gtmustang00;1574261 said:



> Fisher fluid...Plow and truck are kept in garage.
> 
> Maybe you have water in your system?


No water. Just put a new top seal and swiper seal in. My garage is filled with karting and landscaping stuff, not an option


----------



## rjfetz1

Boss fluid now - used to use trans fluid. Neither was a problem and its 6 - degrees colder here than down in the flat lands. Like right now its 9 degrees.


----------



## braceyaself

looking like a dusting to a few inchs any1 else hearing the same?


----------



## linckeil

always used to run ATF then got a gallon of western fluid for free from a friend. either is fine - the plow seems to be a bit quicker with the western fluid and that puts less of a load on the motor. 

i always put in a cap or two of HEET into the reservior to prevent freezing of any moisture that may develop. never had a problem.


----------



## ss502gmc

WHDH Just said a general 1-3 for everyone and 3-5 for south shore and the cape.


----------



## Santry426

So that means a dusting again!


----------



## KartAnimal29

12z Euro Ensm. This is another model based of the EURO. If we can get this baby to shift 100 miles West , North West we would all be very happy.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS just got done. It now has it a bit more to the North. Good News


----------



## durafish

It going in the right direction at least....lets hope in continues!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Hope it dips down south. and just leaves us alone.


----------



## ducaticorse

THEGOLDPRO;1574480 said:


> Hope it dips down south. and just leaves us alone.


!!!! Whats your problem Nancy?? J/K.. I need this to hit, I sure could use the money... Just bought a used wrangler to do my tight drives with, and one 2 inch storm will pay for it!


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1574480 said:


> Hope it dips down south. and just leaves us alone.


I hope we get a foot and you have to work :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&hours=hr072hr078

GFS in precip type for Saturday....72 and 78 hour forecasts


----------



## Santry426

F these little storms! I want a blizzard!


----------



## KartAnimal29

HPC day 3. West


----------



## rjfetz1

NBC says glancing blow at best. It's to cod, and its moving south.


----------



## ducaticorse

Santry426;1574516 said:


> F these little storms! I want a blizzard!


F that. Keep peppering us with three inchers. Low and slow.. Easy money for me....Thumbs Up


----------



## Santry426

More money to be made. Machine work, dumps hauling . Multiple clean ups! If were lucky to get 3 inches saturday its gonna be so fluffy the wind will do our job for us ..


----------



## timmy1

Models are tightening up a little, little disagreement in timing. And a 25 mile shift to the south will cause those totals to evaporate.


----------



## mansf123

Im just not going to pay attention to the weather anymore. All i need to know is there is a storm near by so i will be ready to go just in case. these fools have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## theholycow

timmy1;1574630 said:


> Models are tightening up a little


Who doesn't like tight models?


----------



## ss502gmc

theholycow;1574676 said:


> Who doesn't like tight models?


Lmao!!! That's what I'm saying!


----------



## mansf123

all i ask for is a storm we can get a full crew in and push some snow around. not asking for much but mondays storm i had to call 25 guys in then send them home.....that sucks


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM just got done. A bit stronger and more north. GFS is up next


----------



## braceyaself

just saw a dusting to three on few different apps and local news ill be happy with just a sanding and salt event.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I want plowable, I dont salt Thumbs Up


----------



## darryl g

I'm wagering on 3 inches of light and fluffy. It will be a nice break from the heavy wet stuff we usually get down here on the shore. Maybe I'll actually be able to backdrag it without turning it to ice.


----------



## ducaticorse

three inches of fluff would be saaaaweeet!


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS went a touch south again :angry:


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i saw 1 to 3 2 to 4


----------



## advl66

just saw maybe 2 inches for ct


----------



## KartAnimal29

If tonight EURO is south again I'm done with this system. It's look just like Tuesdays storm


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO =


----------



## Santry426

Soo south?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Santry426;1575054 said:


> Soo south?


 I don't have direct access EURO , but I seen this in a forums I visit and I know enough to say it's not good.

A quick glance at hour 48 shows a slightly flatter trough. There's not a chance I'm doing more than that. I need sleep. Saving the overnight model analysis until whenever the next snow potential is.


----------



## Santry426

Looks like a warm up next week...r.i.p winter!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Santry426;1575057 said:


> Looks like a warm up next week...r.i.p winter!


It's only for a few day and it's not really big warm up. One day at 46 and Rain , them temps crash again. On to the 31st -1st storm I guess


----------



## AC2717

this winter is a: ZZzzzZZZ...ZZ.zzz.zZZZ...Zz.z....


----------



## KartAnimal29

This storm is going to be like Tuesdays. Don't expect to much out of it. Maybe the SREF will be right :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Ya I don't think so


----------



## BBC co

ugh depressing, defiantly looking like winter is gonna be gone before snow ever comes this year


----------



## mansf123

the way the computer models have handled storms this year wouldnt suprise me if we get nailed friday night


----------



## Santry426

Mans, your talking crazy


----------



## mansf123

Santry426;1575309 said:


> Mans, your talking crazy


wishfull thinking i guess


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1575304 said:


> the way the computer models have handled storms this year wouldnt suprise me if we get nailed friday night


Anything can happen , but I don't expect it to. The jet stream is to flat. There is no way this system can come anymore north then what is being shown


----------



## lucky921

this winter sucks not holding out much hope gets cold no snow warms up then rain wtf


----------



## BBC co

lol it is NE any thing can happen, blizzards in April nothing till then tho

i think this is the first year i have ever heard it being to cold to snow, thought we wanted real cold weather my whole life


----------



## lawn king

Perhaps 1" for us, if that!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Wake me up in 10 days please. Not looking to good any time soon.


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1575398 said:


> Wake me up in 10 days please. Not looking to good any time soon.


Hey Kart,

Do you see the Boston area receiving any precipitation whatsoever? We ice treat anything so I can still make a few bucks even if its only a small amount.


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1575339 said:


> lol it is NE any thing can happen, blizzards in April nothing till then tho
> 
> i think this is the first year i have ever heard it being to cold to snow, thought we wanted real cold weather my whole life


"too cold to snow" has been said almost every year when it gets this cold, as I remember.


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1575401 said:


> Hey Kart,
> 
> Do you see the Boston area receiving any precipitation whatsoever? We ice treat anything so I can still make a few bucks even if its only a small amount.


Ya you might/should get a slat run in on Saturday. This system is going to affect the same areas as this past Tuesday


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1575339 said:


> lol it is NE any thing can happen, blizzards in April nothing till then tho
> 
> i think this is the first year i have ever heard it being to cold to snow, thought we wanted real cold weather my whole life


in all the years i've been plowing when it get to cold under 20 or so it really hard to get snow here in boston


----------



## BBC co

ya just got a plow 2 years ago never really paid attention to that before


----------



## KartAnimal29

How great would it be it this storm comes back late tonight and into the morning  Just sayin


----------



## durafish

Is it even possible?


----------



## KartAnimal29

durafish;1575548 said:


> Is it even possible?


Not when it looks like this :laughing:


----------



## AC2717

KartAnimal29;1575545 said:


> How great would it be it this storm comes back late tonight and into the morning  Just sayin


is it? that would be great, or is it a pipe dream with a light at the end that we never reach?


----------



## AC2717

all i know is those maps look like something my daughter draws


----------



## KartAnimal29

AC2717;1575553 said:


> is it? that would be great, or is it a pipe dream with a light at the end that we never reach?


Pipe Dream Brother. I was just trying to lighten the mood


----------



## BBC co

this thread makes up for the lack of weather, atleast we are all in it together 

Kart what is that in your profile pic do you have a link to a bigger pic of any of it I could check out


----------



## durafish

BBC co;1575561 said:


> this thread makes up for the lack of weather, atleast we are all in it together
> 
> Kart what is that in your profile pic do you have a link to a bigger pic of any of it I could check out


I'm sure he will chime in. Not to be a smart azz but im almost positive its some type of go-cart hence the name KartAnimal29.


----------



## BBC co

ya we have F1 here those carts look nothing like his badass one tho


----------



## rjfetz1

Hey, kart where do you ride, drive, race or fly in that thing?????

As for snow tomorrow........nada, zip.... Nutin.

Maybe Monday night????


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1575561 said:


> this thread makes up for the lack of weather, atleast we are all in it together
> 
> Kart what is that in your profile pic do you have a link to a bigger pic of any of it I could check out


It's an Oval Racin Kart. It has an Brigg's Racin Animal on it that is blueprinted and balanced, runs on methanol. I run iy all over New England and Poughkeepsie NY.

This is Poughkeepsie





This is Londonderry NH. The fastest track in New England, 91mph





Also use to go to Portland Maine during the winter to run indoor.. They spray Coke Syrup on the ground and it get's super sticker.





I really don't have an good pic.


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1575597 said:


> Hey, kart where do you ride, drive, race or fly in that thing?????
> 
> As for snow tomorrow........nada, zip.... Nutin.
> 
> Maybe Monday night????


Poughkeepsie NY
Stafford CT
Pomfret CT
Woodstock Fair Ground in CT during the Fair
RT 106 Pembroke NH 
Londerry NH
Richmond ME
Use to run in Portland ME during the winter on Coke Syrup

Tomorrow looks just like Tuesdays storm. If you got anything from that storm , your looking to be in the best spot for this one.I really haven't looked at it much today as the track is pretty much set and most of us will see next to nothing. This one is a huge let down. This thing was looking sooooo good for the longest time and them BOOM , sorry come again.

I'll look at Monday , but from a glance it wasn't looking so hot. The Clipper looses it's energy before it get's to us. We need to watch Fed. 2-4 now. It's not going to be warm for very long, 2.5 days that's it. The next 8 days don't look to good for snow.


----------



## nepatsfan

Not sure I would like to crash in that thing going 90. Cool videos.


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1575710 said:


> Not sure I would like to crash in that thing going 90. Cool videos.


I went nose over tail one time. Shoulder hurt but I raced the next day. Some time it hurts , sometimes it doesn't. Your not that far off the ground so the impact isn't that bad if your in the clear and can slide. It's when you use the wall head on or if someone drives thru you that hurts.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Hey Kart... I run some of my large scale R/C cars at the rt 106 race park in pembroke.......it's a Kool place.!


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'm going with Rain for Monday as it looks like the temps will be rising as the system moves in.

This is next Thursday the 31st. Gonna have to watch this one for the next few days. What I'm really going to watch is the rise in temps this week. Go look at what there are saying for your area if you want to play along in this game  Last time we had our little warm up temps never got to what was projected . I know this week there saying temps for me around 48 for Wednesday, LOL. , I just went to double check and now the high is 46. The more we can keep the cooler temp, the better off we could be with this system. This , warm up , is only going to last a few days. The faster we can get it out of here the better. But this set-up is differently better then what we have right now , so I'm looking forward to it.

Edit: Sorry had to delete a few pic. due to only being able to post 4 at a time. This map is below

Looking at the MJO and it looks like things could get nice for February. We will be moving into 8 soon. 8 and 1 are good for us, cold and stormy from what I have read. I don't know too much about it , but to know that 6,7,8, and 1 are cold , and 2,3 ,4 and 5 are warmer for us on the East Coast









This is the day 7 EURO 850 mb temps , 5000 ft. , Next Wednesday. You can see that we will be warm









This is Day 8 EURO 850mb temps. Like I had said above , we have to watch the warm up and we might end up getting a nice storm next week. You can see the Low right to the South of LI


----------



## KartAnimal29

Day 9, Yup back to freezing our azz off


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Better enjoy the warmth while it lasts! I do want a nice storm though.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sorry for got to add the 31st map


----------



## timmy1

You had them over a barrel in that Poughkeepsie race!


----------



## KartAnimal29

timmy1;1575852 said:


> You had them over a barrel in that Poughkeepsie race!


Ya that was a good one. It's been a few years since I been outI did go down here a few times this past year just to practice and have some fun.Hope to change that this year. The wife has been after me to sell everything for a wile now but I said no. Everything is till sitting in the trailer waiting to go. The track in Londonderry NH is opening back up this year so I want to get back into it. Nothing like doing 91 mph with your azz an 1/8 in. off the ground


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Hey Kart, don't know if you caught my post 7 posts up, but I've probably seen you or your friends at the 106 park... I used to run 1/5 and 1/4 scale radio control on road cars there. Fun times.


----------



## PORTER 05

Long range has nothing but 40's and rain. On a good note craigs list is full of really nice cheap plow crap. We have bought a new truck and 2 new Fisher MM 2 plows in the past week for nothing. Picked up an almost brand new 8 FT Fisher MM 2 plow today for $1,400 lol. The truck last week is in like new condition came with Fisher 8 FT MM 2 plow $8,000. We can’t help ourselves , we are just going to continue buying stuff. At these prices you can't go wrong!!!!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

dusting maybe saturday


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1575927 said:


> Hey Kart, don't know if you caught my post 7 posts up, but I've probably seen you or your friends at the 106 park... I used to run 1/5 and 1/4 scale radio control on road cars there. Fun times.


No I missed that one sorry. Ya RT 106 is the nicest place in New England. O got screwed out of some big money up there one year. We were all told to stay above the yellow. 1st time you got the black rolled up flag. 2nd time you wee done. I guess that didn't go for the local hero that I was beating and he couldn't get around me. This one DID Hurt


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just went and checked on tomorrows fail. With the cold temps don't go counting in this. It's going to be hard to snow.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/index.php#


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Whoa, that sucks...ouch!


----------



## durafish

07PSDCREW;1576000 said:


> Whoa, that sucks...ouch!


Are you selling your plow?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I was, not anymore. I'll wait till next year. Vplow is next on the list....already wired for it.


----------



## durafish

Nice what wires do you need to change?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

None... I just unplug my round plug to 6 pin adapter for the straight blade and plug in my vee controller into the ten pin round plug.


----------



## durafish

Oh so you already had it wired for a vee?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Yes sir. I'm already wired for it so I'm gonna find one for next year. Back when I bought the truck, I had it fitted to run a vee and bought the adapter to run a straight blade just in case I ever changed my mind.


----------



## nepatsfan

07PSDCREW;1576047 said:


> Yes sir. I'm already wired for it so I'm gonna find one for next year. Back when I bought the truck, I had it fitted to run a vee and bought the adapter to run a straight blade just in case I ever changed my mind.


That's cool but it will only work with the old style ezv not the xtreme v. We have the same thing on one of the trucks with an ezv, in case it were to break I keep a couple spare straight blades to adapt. That will not work on the newer xtreme v though.


----------



## FordFisherman

Ughhh....thought we'd get at least one push in this week. What a waste of all that nice cold air. 5 weeks left realistically speaking, not looking promising.:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Yeah I know that, never said I wanted the Extreme V. I may add the duplex wiring and get an extreme v but I think I'd be happy with the regular one.


----------



## nepatsfan

We have the ezv, they are just getting old. I like them, I just didn't know if you knew that.


----------



## KartAnimal29

FordFisherman;1576141 said:


> Ughhh....thought we'd get at least one push in this week. What a waste of all that nice cold air. 5 weeks left realistically speaking, not looking promising.:realmad::realmad::realmad:


Actually it looks pretty good at the end of next week. The cold air will be returning and there are a few systems on the table.

31st -1 st potential 
Feb 2 potential noreaster

Like I said in my long post we have to watch to see if temps climb to where they are projected to go. The last time we had a warm up temps never got to where they said they were going to be.


----------



## vlc

Nor'easter would be nice. We could use a big snowstorm to help remind people how convienent it is to have a plow guy.


----------



## darryl g

Just as I'm finially about to spring for a dedicated set of winter tires and wheels...now I'm wondering if it's something I really need this season. I know there's still a couple of months of potential snowfalls, and I've already billed out more this season than last, but plowable snowfall is so spotty down here on the CT shore that it's hard to justify investing in it.


----------



## vlc

I hear ya. I was going to get a skid steer for one of my commercial lots, loading salt, etc... I'll wait till the summer.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

it would be nice to get a sanding in sat am


----------



## nepatsfan

New england- the new carolinas


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i think so


----------



## theholycow

Now if only we could have the cost of living that you find there...


----------



## FordFisherman

darryl g;1576297 said:


> Just as I'm finially about to spring for a dedicated set of winter tires and wheels...now I'm wondering if it's something I really need this season. I know there's still a couple of months of potential snowfalls, and I've already billed out more this season than last, but plowable snowfall is so spotty down here on the CT shore that it's hard to justify investing in it.


Goin to get my new ones on this pm. Tired of sliding around.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1575665 said:


> It's an Oval Racin Kart. It has an Brigg's Racin Animal on it that is blueprinted and balanced, runs on methanol. I run iy all over New England and Poughkeepsie NY.
> 
> This is Poughkeepsie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Londonderry NH. The fastest track in New England, 91mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also use to go to Portland Maine during the winter to run indoor.. They spray Coke Syrup on the ground and it get's super sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have an good pic.


Wow those are awesome. Think I found my future hobby. Just out of curiosity what does it cost to get a start up cart going and whats best way to go about it, buy a used one or build one? Thanks for the video links I like the londonderry one


----------



## nepatsfan

theholycow;1576340 said:


> Now if only we could have the cost of living that you find there...


seriouslyThumbs Up


----------



## AC2717

theholycow;1576340 said:


> Now if only we could have the cost of living that you find there...


If we did that would be great and I would give up plowing lol:salute:


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1575773 said:


> Day 9, Yup back to freezing our azz off


hi you are right about the moj follow this site DT is really good at it he called the crap for tonight last sunday night he does you tube video's on sunday nights

http://www.facebook.com/WxRisk


----------



## lucky921

here is DT 1st storm

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....148807335166533.25889.129478830432717&type=1


----------



## Krrz350

Whatever you do DON'T go out and get new tires! I got 4 new ones right before the last "storm", I swear that's why we didn't get anything.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yup Don't do it. I already put new cutting edges on, That's always a storm killer too.


----------



## ss502gmc

The Weather Channel just changed accumulations in the bridgewater/ brockton area from less than 1 inch to 1-2 inches.... What's up with that?


----------



## PORTER 05

Channel 7 dusting for North Shore , another crap storm.


----------



## Krrz350

they can't predict the weather in New England.


----------



## ss502gmc

We will prob wake up to a foot!


----------



## 02powerstroke

ss502gmc;1576544 said:


> We will prob wake up to a foot!


both plows are off and outside. and were going drinking tonight im sure we will end up getting 5" here.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

my sanders are empty plows are off and a trailer is in front of them maybe we will get something


----------



## sectlandscaping

I bought a skid after the 10" storm and its been sitting in the garage since. I havent got a chance to use this thing. Oh well it will move mulch come spring.


----------



## lucky921

Krrz350;1576500 said:


> Whatever you do DON'T go out and get new tires! I got 4 new ones right before the last "storm", I swear that's why we didn't get anything.


thats funny i need four since they no longer make my tires been holding off . they talking maybe a few inches monday night now . next week could be interesting


----------



## eric02038

lucky921;1576601 said:


> thats funny i need four since they no longer make my tires been holding off . they talking maybe a few inches monday night now . next week could be interesting


Wouldn't hold your breath


----------



## timmy1

If you want snow...Everyone with a sander go out and put a couple heaping buckets of strait sand in. Then douse the load with the garden hose for an hour or so. Need I say more?


----------



## mansf123

hoping for a salt run tonight but not holding my breath


----------



## nepatsfan

timmy1;1576634 said:


> If you want snow...Everyone with a sander go out and put a couple heaping buckets of strait sand in. Then douse the load with the garden hose for an hour or so. Need I say more?


LOL:laughing:


----------



## theholycow

Don't worry, it'll snow. Here's how I know...I have a steep, rutted gravel driveway, and I need a delivery of heating oil BAD.


----------



## Maleko

Geez starting to flurry, So i check the radar it looks like its about over all breaking up 
Glad i got a load of salt and put the plow on....


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1576634 said:


> If you want snow...Everyone with a sander go out and put a couple heaping buckets of strait sand in. Then douse the load with the garden hose for an hour or so. Need I say more?


I just got finished fixing my sander, I put it off as long as I could. I guess I didn't need to.


----------



## BillyRgn

Starting to flurry in the north end of Hamden


----------



## durafish

Put the plows in the garage....and continued to clutter them!


----------



## darryl g

Looks like it's almost wholly offshore already but maybe it will spin a little in? I just checked the traffic cams and the medians are white down in Stamford and Greenwich CT but the travel lanes are just wet.


----------



## timmy1

Storms running into seriously dry air aloft, breaking things up. Also, the low is cutting off way south of the benchmark.


----------



## mansf123

steady light snow in mansfield


----------



## PORTER 05

50 and rain next week.


----------



## timmy1

This pretty much sums up this storm...Click link below. I don't know why they have asphalt in the body though.

http://www.tvspots.tv/video/14203/DUNKIN-DONUTS--PLOW


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Thats how I feel right now...

"Oohhhh a snow flake..OOhhh a snow flake!"


----------



## jhall22guitar

2006Sierra1500;1576885 said:


> Thats how I feel right now...
> 
> "Oohhhh a snow flake..OOhhh a snow flake!"


Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 02powerstroke

reminds me of the old dunkins commercial with all the plows chasing once snow flake.


----------



## jimfrost

Just decided to look out the window and Revere has about a half inch on grass cars sidewalks coating on asphalt.... WTF!


----------



## mansf123

on the fence if i should salt or not.....


----------



## ss502gmc

The town is salting in West Bridgewater, quite slippery out...


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Heading out here in Eastern to Salt. A bit slipperly.


----------



## timmy1

02powerstroke;1576981 said:


> reminds me of the old dunkins commercial with all the plows chasing once snow flake.


Click the link 02


----------



## siteworkplus

just cold enough so that we had to scrape the 1/4 inch of dust to get the sand/salt to work

2 apps of ice melt on the concrete walks


----------



## nepatsfan

salting!!!:yow!:


----------



## vlc

Only got to salt my commercials. My driveways still had residue from the last salting so they were perfectly clean when I got there. Bummer


----------



## quigleysiding

Got to salt one place..........


----------



## 02powerstroke

exactly timmy I missed that link I love that commercial lol


----------



## quigleysiding

I guess its off to Killington to catch up with the family.  I cant believe I didn't go yesterday with everybody else. :realmad:


----------



## braceyaself

pre treated all the commercial stuff work great for storms like this to a few inchs it seems


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1576365 said:


> Wow those are awesome. Think I found my future hobby. Just out of curiosity what does it cost to get a start up cart going and whats best way to go about it, buy a used one or build one? Thanks for the video links I like the londonderry one


Start looking around on this site. It's the biggest and best site in the US. Use the search to find out anything you want to know about karting , it's there.

http://karting.4cycle.com/

As for cost , you can pick up a used race ready kart from anywhere from 1000.00 to 2000.00. Seeing how your in MA I'd suggest to start out at Pomfret in NE CT http://www.pomfretspeedway.org/ I'd also suggest starting in the clone class, there just as fast as what I run and a hell of a lot cheaper. 




I run a T&M Chassis which are built here in CT by Old School Racer Joe Tiezzi. He's not a huge CO., like some of the bigger places down south , but he knows what he's doing. He doesn't have a web site but you can find his info from there FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/TM-Racing-Chassis/309860206339?ref=ts&fref=ts He is very helpfully and is at Pomfret every weekend.

Send me a PM if you have any more questions


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1576491 said:


> hi you are right about the moj follow this site DT is really good at it he called the crap for tonight last sunday night he does you tube video's on sunday nights
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/WxRisk


DT is an Idiot. If he is wrong and you say something he beats you down. Tho I do look at what he has to say sometime as he explains stuff pretty good. Look up his videos on YT


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Snow Monday, 54 degrees Wednesday!


----------



## sectlandscaping

Its been so called that my salt froze. I had to chip it like I was making ice cubes. I spent more time messing with this then anything else. 

Gonna have to go to treated when its this cold.


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1577216 said:


> Snow Monday, 54 degrees Wednesday!


I really haven't looked at Monday all that much but it does look like it could be 1-3 , Oh I mean a dusting LOL


----------



## KartAnimal29

CMC and UKMET are trending north and warmer. This might be an Northern NE deal. To tell you the truth I don't like the chances of this one. I'm looking forward to next weekend


----------



## leigh

This 1/2 " was my most profitable event so far! Salted for 6 hrs (11-5am),got out of truck myself and salted all sidewalks. Used up the last of my "free" salt(had 30 tons left over from last year).Spent 40$ on gas for my thirsty 8.1,1 cup of coffee and a lemon pie!Never called in crew,let them sleep.Big decision now is do I pick up another 22 tons or maybe get a little less for the rest of the season


----------



## siteworkplus

leigh;1577276 said:


> This 1/2 " was my most profitable event so far! Salted for 6 hrs (11-5am),got out of truck myself and salted all sidewalks. Used up the last of my "free" salt(had 30 tons left over from last year).Spent 40$ on gas for my thirsty 8.1,1 cup of coffee and a lemon pie!Never called in crew,let them sleep.Big decision now is do I pick up another 22 tons or maybe get a little less for the rest of the season


dont you dare get more salt

only way to guarantee more snow and ice

we're all counting on you


----------



## leigh

siteworkplus;1577317 said:


> dont you dare get more salt
> 
> only way to guarantee more snow and ice
> 
> we're all counting on you


I'll take one for the :salute:team!


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1577145 said:


> Start looking around on this site. It's the biggest and best site in the US. Use the search to find out anything you want to know about karting , it's there.
> 
> http://karting.4cycle.com/
> 
> As for cost , you can pick up a used race ready kart from anywhere from 1000.00 to 2000.00. Seeing how your in MA I'd suggest to start out at Pomfret in NE CT http://www.pomfretspeedway.org/ I'd also suggest starting in the clone class, there just as fast as what I run and a hell of a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run a T&M Chassis which are built here in CT by Old School Racer Joe Tiezzi. He's not a huge CO., like some of the bigger places down south , but he knows what he's doing. He doesn't have a web site but you can find his info from there FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/TM-Racing-Chassis/309860206339?ref=ts&fref=ts He is very helpfully and is at Pomfret every weekend.
> 
> Send me a PM if you have any more questions


cool thanks, was watching those videos again came across a gsxr600 cart on side streets guy has a death wish 



 think he almost hits a dog at the 7:00 point


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

monday maybe!!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1577368 said:


> cool thanks, was watching those videos again came across a gsxr600 cart on side streets guy has a death wish
> 
> 
> 
> think he almost hits a dog at the 7:00 point


I use to work on a Whelen Modified Tour Car and I had a buddy that had a a GSX-R 600 motor that wanted to sell and we were going to build something like this 



 But after I found out that I was going to be the one footing the bill for the project I decided just to buy a racin kart


----------



## KartAnimal29

So I was hanging out at one of my buddies house and I was telling him that I wanted to make a snow gun. Been watching videos on YT for a few years now and never got around to doing it. Well soon after I mentioned this we were in the truck on the way to home depot to get some parts. We still have some playing around with it but it did make snow . If you look at the asphalt you can see that it started to turn white. Gonna get something to eat and grab a few Guinness and head back over there tonight to play around with it some more. Thinking about setting some of theses up at a few of my customers places then charging them to clean it up :laughing:

http://s25.beta.photobucket.com/user/KartAnimal29/media/VID_20130126_151454_zpsc4bd1440.mp4.html

Edit : I don't really sound like this , I was mocking a friend that was off to the side


----------



## fishinRI13

KartAnimal29;1577436 said:


> I use to work on a Whelen Modified Tour Car and I had a buddy that had a a GSX-R 600 motor that wanted to sell and we were going to build something like this
> 
> 
> 
> But after I found out that I was going to be the one footing the bill for the project I decided just to buy a racin kart


Who's tour car? im very good friends with mike stefanik, i use the boat ramp at his house weekly in the summer.


----------



## KartAnimal29

fishinRI13;1577466 said:


> Who's tour car? im very good friends with mike stefanik, i use the boat ramp at his house weekly in the summer.


I worked on Don Kings #28 from 2000 to 2009. My Pops was also with Eddie Flemke Sr. back in the day. I pretty much grew up on the Tour


----------



## fishinRI13

KartAnimal29;1577470 said:


> I worked on Don Kings #28 from 2000 to 2009. My Pops was also with Eddie Flemke Sr. back in the day. I pretty much grew up on the Tour


My dad used to drive a limited sportsman car at thompson. I went to school with mike stefaniks daughter so we follow the tour pretty closely. i think its one of the best racing series of all.


----------



## KartAnimal29

fishinRI13;1577483 said:


> My dad used to drive a limited sportsman car at thompson. I went to school with mike stefaniks daughter so we follow the tour pretty closely. i think its one of the best racing series of all.


Na$cars fastest and oldest division. I'm into F1 big time, and also love the Australian Super V8 Series and DTM


----------



## darryl g

From WFSB in Hartford, CT. 

"Monday may bring more of a problem. Snow, sleet and freezing rain will spread over Connecticut as a warm front approaches. Roads are likely to become slippery by the afternoon commute as minor accumulations of snow and slush build up. Temperatures will remain at about 32° for most of the day, rising above freezing closer to nightfall. Once the temperatures start to edge above freezing, the tricky ice will melt away."


----------



## leigh

Gotta watch out for that "tricky ice". Need that special salt.


----------



## darryl g

Hmmm...the tricky ice will melt but what about the regular ice....good point!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Ya Monday is looking like Ice. But it wouldn't take much for us to get snow out of it, it's been going back and forth all day.


----------



## Bison

Oh its going to snow for sure , my F-250 is in my garage with half the exhaust manifold studs off and and other half needing alot of patience to get them off. Add to that a missing dipstick tube and I am pretty much positive I wont have that truck together for Monday night....you're welcome.


----------



## trickynicky17

Yep its gonna snow monday guys my lovely 6.0 blew the ficm yesterday so im out a truck for a few days yay!!!! Hope it helps you guys.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Please at least 3"


----------



## siteworkplus

Bison;1577634 said:


> Oh its going to snow for sure , my F-250 is in my garage with half the exhaust manifold studs off and and other half needing alot of patience to get them off. Add to that a missing dipstick tube and I am pretty much positive I wont have that truck together for Monday night....you're welcome.


excellent!!!!!!

thanks for all your help

If you need a hand mon nite let me know, i'm close


----------



## Bison

Thanks for the offer , I still have my 1 ton dumper . Its a good plow truck but a pita for doing driveways.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The latest EURO


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks good for me


----------



## darryl g

That looks nasty!


----------



## jimv

Is it going be all ice


----------



## H20-32

Another Major Snow event for us 0-1" heavy coating, Monday


----------



## ducaticorse

Looks like its coming to Boston around noon time Monday.


----------



## leigh

I'll be sitting this one out. I salted all my lots fri night and should now act as a pre-treat.Calling for very light snow switching to freezing precipt with temps rising through the 30s .Ending as rain,above freezing mon night.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1577993 said:


> Looks like its coming to Boston around noon time Monday.


could only hope that would be nice to get called in after the afternoon commute is over :bluebounc


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1578092 said:


> could only hope that would be nice to get called in after the afternoon commute is over :bluebounc


I want a measurable amount. I need to get a full push billing in. these saltings are nice, low impact money, but I bill out three times as much with a push.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like 2 to 4 for me 1 to 2 boston


----------



## ducaticorse

leigh;1578075 said:


> I'll be sitting this one out. I salted all my lots fri night and should now act as a pre-treat.Calling for very light snow switching to freezing precipt with temps rising through the 30s .Ending as rain,above freezing mon night.


I hit all mine yesterday, and I use magic salt. That stuff is almost too effective. I reapply regardless every time there is an event unless it's just flurries. Gotta love the liability issues with commercial residential properties...

Hoping it's a three incher, but not looking that way.


----------



## durafish

Lets hope for something good.
If anybody sees an add on CL in mass for a fisher 8 foot mm2 that has one pic for $1800 don't go for it. The plow in the pic is 9 feet and is almost new. The plow he is selling is a 8 foot rusty plow. Just a heads up.


----------



## mjlawncare

As warm air starts its charge toward Connecticut Monday morning, a battle will break out between it and the cold air entrenched in New England, with light snow, sleet and rain being the fall-out from this conflict between air masses. Accumulations will be light, generally ranging between a coating and 2", but enough to cause the roads to become during the morning and afternoon commutes Monday. 



Monday night, cold air will likely stay locked in northern Connecticut, suggesting an icy mix is still possible in the interior part of the state, whereas plain rain will likely fall along the Shoreline. Gradually during Monday night and Tuesday morning the above-freezing air will work north, changing all precipitation to just rain before tapering off Tuesday morning.


----------



## jhall22guitar

mjlawncare;1578137 said:


> As warm air starts its charge toward Connecticut Monday morning, a battle will break out between it and the cold air entrenched in New England, with light snow, sleet and rain being the fall-out from this conflict between air masses. Accumulations will be light, generally ranging between a coating and 2", but enough to cause the roads to become during the morning and afternoon commutes Monday.
> 
> Monday night, cold air will likely stay locked in northern Connecticut, suggesting an icy mix is still possible in the interior part of the state, whereas plain rain will likely fall along the Shoreline. Gradually during Monday night and Tuesday morning the above-freezing air will work north, changing all precipitation to just rain before tapering off Tuesday morning.


So we are going to be in the war zone of the weather? :salute: its been nice serving with you all. Thumbs Up


----------



## durafish

Anybody putting the plows on?


----------



## gtmustang00

Tomorrow afternoon when i see 2" on the ground.


----------



## durafish

gtmustang00;1578332 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon when i see 2" on the ground.


Sounds good. Haha


----------



## timmy1

durafish;1578134 said:


> Lets hope for something good.
> If anybody sees an add on CL in mass for a fisher 8 foot mm2 that has one pic for $1800 don't go for it. The plow in the pic is 9 feet and is almost new. The plow he is selling is a 8 foot rusty plow. Just a heads up.


Ahhhh, the old bait and switch.

Like the place in town that advertises a 6 foot picnic table for $xx and they lean an 8 footer out there w/ a sign on it.


----------



## durafish

I was happy when the plow in the pic was 9 feet but the plow they showed me was a 2009 model. The one in the pic was a 2011-2012. The guy was just a scum bag.


----------



## gtmustang00

durafish;1578342 said:


> I was happy when the plow in the pic was 9 feet but the plow they showed me was a 2009 model. The one in the pic was a 2011-2012. The guy was just a scum bag.


What's the link?


----------



## durafish

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/pts/3570610500.html


----------



## nepatsfan

durafish;1578342 said:


> I was happy when the plow in the pic was 9 feet but the plow they showed me was a 2009 model. The one in the pic was a 2011-2012. The guy was just a scum bag.


haha...i saw that. Didn't go look at the plow but I saw the ad.


----------



## wilsonsground

durafish;1578395 said:


> http://southcoast.craigslist.org/pts/3570610500.html


Flagged....


----------



## durafish

Seemed good but after meeting the guy at homedepot it was clearly a scam. He seemed a bit sketchy I didn't even look at the serial #.


----------



## NAHA

If we don't get some big storms iam gonna go crazy


----------



## Maleko

NAHA;1578467 said:


> If we don't get some big storms iam gonna go crazy


YUP...

Im starting to think this season is over...


----------



## wilsonsground

Maleko;1578481 said:


> YUP...
> 
> Im starting to think this season is over...


At this point I'm ready to landscape again.


----------



## Maleko

Local Ct weather looks like an inch of snow at most then changing ti ice and sleet all night.

Gonna be alot of salting im feeling ....


----------



## darryl g

durafish;1578330 said:


> Anybody putting the plows on?


I just leave mine on if there's any snow in the extended forcast. I don't need it for anything but plowing this time of year.


----------



## CashinH&P

wilsonsground;1578494 said:


> At this point I'm ready to landscape again.


Yep going to pick up my new (used) trailer on tuesday, I am looking forward to the mowing season now.


----------



## BPK63

Maleko;1578565 said:


> Local Ct weather looks like an inch of snow at most then changing ti ice and sleet all night.
> 
> Gonna be alot of salting im feeling ....


Yup going to be another nuthinball storm. Hyped up on channel 8 and nothin on wfsb.


----------



## vlc

CashinH&P;1578598 said:


> Yep going to pick up my new (used) trailer on tuesday, I am looking forward to the mowing season now.


I can't wait to start making real money again!


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like you guys in Mass may get a push in. Time is running out. Hoping for an active last few weeks or this season is a bust.


----------



## Maleko

I think this is the "YEAR OF THE SALT"


----------



## WingPlow

Yup going to be another nuthinball storm. Hyped up on channel 8 and nothin on wfsb.


theres a winter weather advisory for most of the state, starting at 10 am tomorrow


----------



## mansf123

If we get a few inches then some ice after that i can live with that. sometimes its not how much snow you get but its about timing and impact. once we hit that inch and stores are open we will be out plowing then should get some salting in early tuesday.


----------



## AC2717

Kart animal?


----------



## Oshkosh

Ice event?


----------



## KartAnimal29

AC2717;1578885 said:


> Kart animal?


It's going to be an Icy one. I really haven't been following this storm. Been working on this snow gun trying to get it going  I'll look around this morning ,but it does look like maybe an Inch or so for CT and southern MA then switching to Ice. SE MA and the Cape look like next to nothing for snow and ice then rain. Same for the CT coast


----------



## BillyRgn

My places will all close early, I'm almost thinking not touching anything untill the change over to rain, I'd rather have the ice on the snow than on the pavement


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Sounds like a mess we do all 8 public schools in town and its gonna start before they get out i hope they get out early today.


----------



## FordFisherman

No real storms in sight in the long range either. Ughhhh.


----------



## KartAnimal29

FordFisherman;1579014 said:


> No real storms in sight in the long range either. Ughhhh.


31st - 1st
3rd-5th


----------



## Maleko

BillyRgn;1579010 said:


> My places will all close early, I'm almost thinking not touching anything untill the change over to rain, I'd rather have the ice on the snow than on the pavement


Was thinking the same..


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like a couple inches then a mess


----------



## ducaticorse

Forecaster on tv said "shovelable" accumulations. HAHA. I am keeping fingers crossed for the magic 2 inch number.


----------



## darryl g

With storms like this I think you have to just use your triggers as a guidance rather than gospel. If 2 inches of fluffy snow triggers you, then an inch of wet snow, sleet and ice should as well in my opinion.


----------



## linckeil

darryl g;1579063 said:


> With storms like this I think you have to just use your triggers as a guidance rather than gospel. If 2 inches of fluffy snow triggers you, then an inch of wet snow, sleet and ice should as well in my opinion.


agreed - especially if it is going to be below freezing for the next few days - in that case it will absolutely have to be taken care of.

but in this instance, we are looking at an inch of snow, then a coating of ice, with tempatures in the 50's the next couple of days. i do only driveways, but i know that in this instance, my customers would not want me to plow something that will be all melted away by noon the following day.

if you're plowing a commercial parking lot, then it has to be taken care of for those customers, but for driveways (at least my driveways) this will likely not be something i head out for (if it plays out as forecasted).


----------



## darryl g

Yeah, I've got a factory parking lot that I'll probably do at least the lanes/docks (it's a no sand/salt account at their request - electronics assembly and don't want it tracked in), a couple of steep residentials and a few elderly that like even minor accumulations cleared. The rest will likely get skipped.


----------



## mansf123

ready to go. looks like a band of moderate snow on the radar


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing steady here roads Are dusted


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Mjlawn, where are you? And is it still snowing?


----------



## KartAnimal29

The freezing line is almost at the Taconic Parkway in NY. It looks like it has stalled for the time being. I probably have about an half inch here in central CT. It's a very fine snow, no big flakes yet.


----------



## BillyRgn

Looking like by 3 it will all be changed over and all rain by 6, and looooonnnnggggg gone by 10 for ct


----------



## mjlawncare

07PSDCREW;1579197 said:


> Mjlawn, where are you? And is it still snowing?


im in central western ct still snowing steady


----------



## AC2717

nothing here in Belmont MA as of 12:40pm


----------



## quigleysiding

Flurries here .. Boss just called us in for 1;00 . Time to go throw some salt..:salute:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Snowing pretty steady in Southbury CT, got atleast a half an inch if not more.


----------



## BBC co

"the little storm that could" come on you can do iiiiittttttttt


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1579228 said:


> Snowing pretty steady in Southbury CT, got atleast a half an inch if not more.


We are closer to an 1 1/4 up here Ben


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

just started coming down good here


----------



## Santry426

Big goose egg here in fall river


----------



## ss502gmc

Wondering if I should bother hooking up the plow or just load salt....


----------



## GSullivan

Nothing here on the Cape but I put the blade on anyways. Nice to have 2 trucks!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we have a dusting and coming down at a good clip


----------



## jimfrost

I'm expecting nothing out of this I'm so tired of putting the plow on for a storm that fizzles out...although putting the plow on sucks in the snow I wait until there's snow that I can push...I just want s nice big blizzard starts at afternoon rush hour and ends early morning


----------



## KartAnimal29

Big dry spot helping to keep the freezing rain/sleet out of most of CT. We might stay all snow for this. Close to 2 in. now


----------



## BBC co

jimfrost;1579282 said:


> I'm expecting nothing out of this I'm so tired of putting the plow on for a storm that fizzles out...although putting the plow on sucks in the snow I wait until there's snow that I can push...I just want s nice big blizzard starts at afternoon rush hour and ends early morning


yep playing the same game atm not a snow flake in sight here


----------



## BillyRgn

The change over has started, no more snow flakes, rain/sleet. Doesn't seen to be freezing but might have to do with all the tons of salt that have been put down recently


----------



## durafish

snowin good here and it starting to stick!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Steady snow, been snowing since about 1 PM. Sticking the whole way, not sure if I'm even gonna touch it, if I do I'm waiting for the ice to stop.


----------



## AC2717

fat flakes now slowly dropping in Belmont


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Snowing Pembroke


----------



## FordFisherman

Got 1-1/4 here in Trumbull, now its raining.


----------



## Santry426

Looks like a big clear up on radar heading to weymouth then it should be done. Streets arent even covered here lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Its changed over in Southbury about an inch total.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Really slowed down now


----------



## NAHA

26 in saugus and snowing pretty good do I put the plow on?


----------



## jimfrost

I'm in Melrose looking like it could get up to enough to plow I'm waiting to see when it changes over... looks like it could go either way idk my head hurts thinking about this


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Snowing again, large flakes


----------



## KartAnimal29

Lite freezing rain right now in Central CT. I only went out and did the lots that I have. Didn't touch a single driveway as non of them want salt. I'm sure I'll be getting calls later on tonight asking why I didn't plow them.


----------



## vlc

About 1/2" here. All I need is 1 1/2" more!


----------



## fordtruck661

KartAnimal29;1579386 said:


> Lite freezing rain right now in Central CT. I only went out and did the lots that I have. Didn't touch a single driveway as non of them want salt. I'm sure I'll be getting calls later on tonight asking why I didn't plow them.


yeah I was trying to make up my mind on if i wanted to plow driveways or not. I ended up not since it is going to me warm tomorrow if they really want it done i can just go and do it tomorrow when its 50* out lol


----------



## ss502gmc

I can't stand these events anymore, I laid salt down earlier and now it's snowing hard here in bridgewater with a 1/2" covering the asphalt, ughh. I would have waited if I had known it was gonna do this.


----------



## jimfrost

Anyone have any tips on mounting a minute mount 1 plow I usually have an extra set of hands to help me but I'm by myself and the trucks a little high and it takes some bouncing of the truck to get the pins in


----------



## BBC co

more slack in the lift chain to allow you to push the head gear up higher rather then bounce the truck


----------



## jimfrost

I was afraid of that.... when I do that I feel like the plow isn't high enough off the ground when lifted all the way.... idk I'll go do that and deal with it


----------



## BBC co

well what i did was let 4" or what ever you need out then grab a 2-3" bolt and a few washer and a nut, with the blade on the ground pull the chain even on both sides and slide the bolt thru the equal chain links and the lift triangle and tighten the nut. use a grade 8 to be safe and a lock washer, but i find any bolt will work and I can usually back the nut off with the blade on the ground by hand


----------



## ducaticorse

jimfrost;1579455 said:


> I was afraid of that.... when I do that I feel like the plow isn't high enough off the ground when lifted all the way.... idk I'll go do that and deal with it


MM1 plows should have come from the factory with a 2.5 ton pump jack and a crowbar. As long as you have those on board, you'll be GTG.


----------



## jimfrost

I have everything I need in my shed but its a ****tin mess


----------



## BillyRgn

Another trick is to put the blade on some blocks, gives u more slack without adjusting the chain


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Maybe snow Sun.


----------



## BBC co

you can always try lifting the ends of the mold board up and getting lucky.. my shed is the same don't feel bad


----------



## nepatsfan

make sure the piston is fully retracted and the channels that the ears on the truck go into is clean(not caked with debris). I struggled for like 20 minutes one time couldn't figure out why the pins wouldn't pop in. I realized that there was a bunch of crap in there. 
Maybe this stuff is obvious but I figured I would throw it out there.


----------



## jimfrost

Things already on railroad ties looks I'm gonna have to go into the shed wish me luck


----------



## jimfrost

Yea I try to wipe out the channels each time I put it on...I'm not all that familiar with hydraulics so idk if the piston is dropping all the way


----------



## nepatsfan

hit down on the joystick and get out and push that center piston down.


----------



## nepatsfan

hook up the plugs first and if that piston is up at all, that's why you are having trouble


----------



## jhall22guitar

Maybe a 1/2" here in Norton, not really snowing at last check, and I dont want to check and be disappointed.. Maybe sunday will bring us good news?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Maybe an inch here


----------



## jimfrost

I finally got it took the chain off pushed the piston down thing popped right in....thus means I have to clean my shed out in the spring


----------



## nepatsfan

every time you take it off, push the piston down before you unhook it. It will go right back on. Now lets hope you need to use it. We dont have sh$t here and I presalted.


----------



## ss502gmc

3/4" in Bridgewater on pre treated lots. I'll let the 40 deg temps tomorrow take care of the rest. I'm in Weymouth now and the state is grinding an sparking there cutting edges on wet pavement on Rt 18 . My tax $$ at work. I don't get it... Wish I subbed for the state!


----------



## gtmustang00

1.5" here. My people want to be done. I called a few of them.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

layer of ice under and on top of the snow gonna be slick in the am


----------



## fordtruck661

jimfrost;1579512 said:


> I finally got it took the chain off pushed the piston down thing popped right in....thus means I have to clean my shed out in the spring


That is the trick.....When I unhook my plow for some reason I always forget to do this until I have all the plugs unhooked and then I remember and have to hook all the plugs back up. One of these days I will remember to do it first.


----------



## ducaticorse

I pretreated two days ago with the coating we received. Most of my accounts were pretty much melted off from the residual of the magic salt. That stuff is almost too effective btw. 

Going to take a ride around in an hour and do a cpl of site checks to see what they look like now. I dont like salting over snow, so I am trying to decide whether to shovel, scrape and charge, or just to a salt app. 

Primary concern is liability issues as all my accounts are commercial rental units.


----------



## jimfrost

nepatsfan;1579517 said:


> every time you take it off, push the piston down before you unhook it. It will go right back on. Now lets hope you need to use it. We dont have sh$t here and I presalted.


 good tip thanks! Got one drive in! After fighting with the plow for 2hours its the little things in life that matter I guess


----------



## jimfrost

fordtruck661;1579564 said:


> That is the trick.....When I unhook my plow for some reason I always forget to do this until I have all the plugs unhooked and then I remember and have to hook all the plugs back up. One of these days I will remember to do it first.


 yea doing that for now on...huge difference now I hope we get some good storms so I can try that trick out a little more


----------



## mjlawncare

ended up with a solid 2inchs here a couple places had a little more pushed and sanded all the commercials and did a handful of resi who called love these storms easy money


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Its a sheet of ice right now, Will def be up at 4am doing a salt run.


----------



## mjlawncare

Super icy even the main roads are bad now, lots are like ice rinks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea i know, i got in a little while ago from checking my lots, its gonna be real bad in the morning, i allready loaded all 3 trucks with salt and will be out at 4 dropping salt.


----------



## siteworkplus

pre-treated @ 3:00pm

scraped & re-teated from 6 to 9

icemelted the crap out of everything

Thank God

10:30-freezing rain-sleet -freezing rain to snow then all three @ once

Not to bad of shape compared to most other places nearby

gonna be bad tomorrow in metro west

lots of slip & falls I bet


----------



## mansf123

heading out to salt everything again. Hope we get some sun early to help us out


----------



## lawn king

2:30 heading out to do a full scrape on a few commercial accounts.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The GFS for next Tuesday, 5th. I'll believe it when I see it. The GFS, CMC,NOGPS and EURO all show this


----------



## quigleysiding

They kicked us loose at 6;00. Just in time so I could sand a couple lots. Nice storm I never had to drop the plow. Blew a few loads of salt and just waited until the morning rush. Blew one more a 4.30 then they called us off. Got my first check from the Dec storm. It even came a day early. Twenty nine days. Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1579855 said:


> The GFS for next Tuesday, 5th. I'll believe it when I see it. The GFS, CMC,NOGPS and EURO all show this


well never even put the plow on was another watch it from the window event 

was nice to see your post this morning Kartanimal fingers crossed that it plays out like that tuesday


----------



## unhcp

we had about 4 inches up in NH, storm just kept going didn't end till 1


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1579874 said:


> well never even put the plow on was another watch it from the window event
> 
> was nice to see your post this morning Kartanimal fingers crossed that it plays out like that tuesday


This is setting up to be like last week. Models showed 12 in. 5 to 7 days out and all we got was 6 tenths of an inch. I guess we will have to wait and see what happens, but I sure can use a storm like this. The wife has been after me for a new couch and bed


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1579855 said:


> The GFS for next Tuesday, 5th. I'll believe it when I see it. The GFS, CMC,NOGPS and EURO all show this


I hope it's right


----------



## jandjcarpentry

unhcp;1579893 said:


> we had about 4 inches up in NH, storm just kept going didn't end till 1


Going snowmobiling on the 8. Hope there is plenty on snow. Madison area


----------



## ducaticorse

Full push on all accounts, all black pavement by 630AM. WORD.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got1.5" nce storm 2 sandings and plowed them all


----------



## wilsonsground

jandjcarpentry;1579912 said:


> I hope it's right


is funnny how they all keep saying theres a weather pattern coming theres a weather pattern coming and they all show these models but we havent had a serious storm at all this year! ill believe it when i see it as well.


----------



## porter1121

jandjcarpentry;1579914 said:


> Going snowmobiling on the 8. Hope there is plenty on snow. Madison area


I was up in Madison on Sunday. The trails were dirt not even really a good base left. It's gonna take a lot for it to be decent riding now. Better off heading north to Errol/Pittsburg.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## porter1121

jandjcarpentry;1580107 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


Ill be back up there this weekend ill post conditions here again if you want


----------



## jandjcarpentry

That would b great. Gotta love this site


----------



## mycirus

porter1121;1580033 said:


> I was up in Madison on Sunday. The trails were dirt not even really a good base left. It's gonna take a lot for it to be decent riding now. Better off heading north to Errol/Pittsburg.


I was up in Fryberg this past weekend. Hurricane Mountain was good, and 19N was good and freshly groomed. 80ITS was just okay on the way back. A little bumpy and the snow was getting thin in spots. There definitley isnt a lot of snow up there as there usually is.


----------



## CashinH&P

Anything north of twin mountian is awesome. I rode from twin to pittsburg last weekend and It was awesome. Just watch your speed guys there are alot of fish and game officers out.


----------



## durafish

Just a little off topic but what would a mm1 fisher ezv be worth with truck truck side from 97 f250?


----------



## harrison6jd

heading to errol thursday morning. still good cover from what ive been told. trails sure to be icy friday though.


----------



## quick decision

4k-4500
check craigs list


----------



## durafish

quick decision;1580399 said:


> 4k-4500
> check craigs list


if this is directed towards me i dont think i could get 4k on my most lucky day. Its not the new extreme v either.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

durafish;1580421 said:


> if this is directed towards me i dont think i could get 4k on my most lucky day. Its not the new extreme v either.


prob worth like 2500 depending on condition give or take a few hundred


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

1500-2500 depending on condition


----------



## quick decision

ScubaSteve728;1580430 said:


> prob worth like 2500 depending on condition give or take a few hundred


I thought the truck was inculued. My bad.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hey KartAnimal...what program is that, the one you found the model for February 5th?


----------



## ss502gmc

So anyone here what supposed to happen Sunday??


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i heard snow no details yet


----------



## WingPlow

light snow sunday with a possibly bigger event tuesday


----------



## Santry426

Cloudy with chance of meatballs!


----------



## vlc

Anyone salting tonight? I was coming back from wachusett on rt 2 and they were dumping a crapload of salt on the highway. I put down magic this morning, so I'm hoping it'll last through the night.


----------



## harrison6jd

raining in ri right now. a cold rian and it seems to be freezing once it hits the ground.


----------



## ss502gmc

33 deg and rain in west bridgewater


----------



## mansf123

Looks like a nice stretch coming up late week into next week. i see atleast 3 chances of snow


----------



## quigleysiding

Looks like nice warm day to get the trucks cleaned up.


----------



## ducaticorse

quick decision;1580399 said:


> 4k-4500
> check craigs list


Umm. maybe if it was plated in 24K gold leaf and never used before...


----------



## ss502gmc

durafish;1580340 said:


> Just a little off topic but what would a mm1 fisher ezv be worth with truck truck side from 97 f250?


I'd say around $1800 - $2100. Maybe a little more if its in nice shape.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

Got to sand this morning it was icy hete


----------



## AC2717

vlc;1580623 said:


> Anyone salting tonight? I was coming back from wachusett on rt 2 and they were dumping a crapload of salt on the highway. I put down magic this morning, so I'm hoping it'll last through the night.


how was Wachusett? I was looking to head out there Sunday or was taking the ride up North for the day to Ragged


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1580445 said:


> Hey KartAnimal...what program is that, the one you found the model for February 5th?


GRearth you have to pay for it


----------



## vlc

AC2717;1580963 said:


> how was Wachusett? I was looking to head out there Sunday or was taking the ride up North for the day to Ragged


Wachusett was pretty good until it started raining. I'm heading up to ragged Saturday morning to do that winter wild race. Run up and snowboard down. If I'm not too exhausted, I may spend the day there.


----------



## KartAnimal29

ss502gmc;1580449 said:


> So anyone here what supposed to happen Sunday??


Sunday might be a miss. We really have to wait till this front moves on by tonight for the models to get a better handle on it. It's a Clipper System , so don't expect to much out of it.

The 5th-6th storm is still there , but again we have to wait for tonight's front to move by.

There is also something showing up for Valentine's Day


----------



## AC2717

KartAnimal29;1581037 said:


> .
> 
> There is also something showing up for Valentine's Day


Great I am going skiing the 15th-18th


----------



## leigh

leigh;1578075 said:


> I'll be sitting this one out. I salted all my lots fri night and should now act as a pre-treat.Calling for very light snow switching to freezing precipt with temps rising through the 30s .Ending as rain,above freezing mon night.


Guess I was wrong! Even got some salting and sidewalk clearing down here on coast.Learned that most of my lots from fri salting were okay closest to the coast,inland(10 miles) needed salting.Any untreated walks were a skating rink.Went out for 4 hrs with my nephew and made a few buckspayup Also a good reminder that these weathermen havent got a clue, temps here were supposed to rise through the 30's.Didn't't take into account that the ground was really, really cold after that long cold snap.Top was wet but frozen at surface. Live and learn.


----------



## Maleko

If only this rain coming were snow.......fair to say it would be measured in feet..


----------



## lawn king

A few more weeks and we can put this winter in the history books as another bust!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

The last 2 days where greAt 3 full sandings and full plowing i cant complain


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

According to GFS, 4th and 5th is looking good. Still a ways away though.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

lawn king;1581307 said:


> A few more weeks and we can put this winter in the history books as another bust!


Don't be so negative....maybe we can blame you and all the other guys who complain about having no snow for our bad winters


----------



## NAHA

Its like a pitcher tossing a no no u dont speak of it till after the game. Dont talk about up coming storms till there done dumping feet of now


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I'm ready for spring.


----------



## wilsonsground

THEGOLDPRO;1581589 said:


> I'm ready for spring.


Touché!! Spring clean ups should be fun! All the torn up grass from another warm year!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Gotta scroll down some, but GFS is looking good for this weekend. Also, according to this, 2 systems come through next week with snow. *knock on wood*

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...hr144hr150hr156hr162hr168hr174hr180hr186hr192


----------



## KartAnimal29

Might have a dusting Friday morning if it get's close to the region


----------



## ducaticorse

morrissey snow removal;1581442 said:


> the last 2 days where great 3 full sandings and full plowing i cant complain


word.........


----------



## FordFisherman

This storm should have been our blizzard. Couple of minor threats coming up, clock is ticking though...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

This guy has the right idea. Pulled from Fisher FB page.


----------



## quigleysiding

THEGOLDPRO;1581589 said:


> I'm ready for spring.


x 2...............


----------



## nepatsfan

X 3...............


----------



## ss502gmc

X 4 ..................


----------



## ducaticorse

Nah, she's not done yet... Im looking for another 5-8 events before spring. I have faith.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Woke up at 3 am to hear the wind screaming and a tree crashing in the woods. It was so loud. I got up later and headed off to work only to find two massive trees in my driveway. One in my drive and one accross the street, BOTH on power wires. The police told me to stay in my house. Soooo glad they didn't land on my truck.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Better picture.. Can see it split at the base..


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1581873 said:


> Woke up at 3 am to hear the wind screaming and a tree crashing in the woods. It was so loud. I got up and headed off to work only to find two massive trees in my driveway. One in my drive and one accross the street, BOTH on power wires. The police told me to stay in my house. Soooo glad they didn't land on my truck.


WOW U got lucky. I got woken up around 1:30 down here. Winds were pretty bad.


----------



## unhcp

wow, lucky you!


----------



## siteworkplus

close call Leon

Let me know if you need any help


----------



## BBC co

glad to see it missed not only your truck but your plow could have been ugly. what year is your truck looks nice


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sundays system is looking better and better. I really want to see this afternoon's and early evening runs as this storm will be out of the area.


----------



## quigleysiding

KartAnimal29;1581901 said:


> Sundays system is looking better and better. I really want to see this afternoon's and early evening runs as this storm will be out of the area.


Sounds good keep us posted, :yow!:


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i heard a couple inches + for sunday


----------



## KartAnimal29

Morrissey snow removal;1581906 said:


> i heard a couple inches + for sunday


It might be a little bit more then a few inches. Sunday's system looks a lot better them Tuesday's


----------



## AC2717

bring it on
(here i got getting excited again, like the first time with a girl..will it happen...i don't know...here we go...nooooooooooo shut down)


----------



## lawn king

KartAnimal29;1581909 said:


> It might be a little bit more then a few inches. Sunday's system looks a lot better them Tuesday's


Not for us! Light snow and or flurries. Perhaps a sanding run @ best!


----------



## BBC co

lawn king;1581931 said:


> Not for us! Light snow and or flurries. Perhaps a sanding run @ best!


:yow!: can only hope for the best


----------



## Krrz350

AC2717;1581924 said:


> bring it on
> (here i got getting excited again, like the first time with a girl..will it happen...i don't know...here we go...nooooooooooo shut down)


Except this time YOU will be the one saying " WTF, it's only two inches!"


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

KartAnimal29;1581909 said:


> It might be a little bit more then a few inches. Sunday's system looks a lot better them Tuesday's


sounds good to me


----------



## jhall22guitar

Lets hope Sunday is good. Good thing that didnt hit your truck, my area was pretty messy with branches and small stuff, didnt see any trees.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Krrz350;1581947 said:


> Except this time YOU will be the one saying " WTF, it's only two inches!"


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## AC2717

Krrz350;1581947 said:


> Except this time YOU will be the one saying " WTF, it's only two inches!"


haha love it

oh wait, are you her? LOL just kidding


----------



## Grant9454

What's the timing looking like for sunday?


----------



## unhcp

sunday afternoon/night, right during the 49ers running over the ravens


----------



## Grant9454

So would heading north back up to Maine sunday afternoon be annoying? Or is this just going to be some snow showers?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

siteworkplus;1581888 said:


> close call Leon
> 
> Let me know if you need any help


Thank you for the offer Scott...

BBC Co..... It's a 2007. It's in great shape, runs great. Glad I could keep it that way today!

The power company just finished getting the tree off the house wires and the wires in the street. The town came and cleaned up the part of the tree that fell in the street and cut back 10feet in on my property. I was still left with the huge tree in my drive, so I pulled out the trusty Stihl and made a couple cuts so I could get out. I'll deal with this on the weekend, maybe ill keep it and have some camp wood for next season....


----------



## nepatsfan

Looks to me like you got pretty lucky. Glad to see everything was ok.


----------



## brfootball45

So whats up for sunday need details i plow down in the bridgewater area


----------



## BBC co

think it's still wait and see status on sunday atm


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sunday and Tuesday are looking good right now , but they are not big storms. Tonight's system should be well to the south of anyone.


----------



## brfootball45

Kartanimal any ideas on what we could be looking at for friday?


----------



## KartAnimal29

brfootball45;1582228 said:


> Kartanimal any ideas on what we could be looking at for friday?


Next to nothing. The system will be to the southeast of the region. Maybe a few flakes or a dusting, nothing big.

I did just get done looking up more on Sunday and I'm really liking this one. It not going to be a huge storm , but it looks pretty solid for everyone. NYC to BOS. Just about all the models are in agreement.I'll update after tonight's runs.

Also Tuesdays systems is still looking good, again nothing big.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1582245 said:


> Next to nothing. The system will be to the southeast of the region. Maybe a few flakes or a dusting, nothing big.
> 
> I did just get done looking up more on Sunday and I'm really liking this one. It not going to be a huge storm , but it looks pretty solid for everyone. NYC to BOS. Just about all the models are in agreement.I'll update after tonight's runs.
> 
> Also Tuesdays systems is still looking good, again nothing big.


 i'd be happy with 2-3" from both rather then one big one payup


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1582292 said:


> i'd be happy with 2-3" from both rather then one big one payup


Sunday is looking at 3 in.Also just seen another clipper system for the 8-9. So now we have the 3-4 , 5-6 , 8-9 and 12- 14. I hope one of theses systems can get a hold of some gulf moisture so we can get a proper storm.


----------



## mansf123

Like i was saying earlier this year, clippers can be real money makers. They drop a few inches and the seem to come every few days. A few weeks of that will make us pretty happy


----------



## vlc

Now I'm getting excited!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Take. Your. Plows. Off. Now. :laughing:


----------



## vlc

2006Sierra1500;1582494 said:


> Take. Your. Plows. Off. Now. :laughing:


One's off, the other stays on for the winter. Plug crapped out on me, so I used butt connectors on all 9 wires. I know if I fix it right, it definitely won't snow. So it's not getting new pigtails till April!


----------



## quigleysiding

Mines been off for the heat wave.


----------



## siteworkplus

Just found a bunch of brown **** on my 1tons rear wheel

might be a blown axle seal

That should be good for a 6 to 10 incher on sun

hope this helps everyone

Please no "thank you's' , my pleasure


----------



## wilsonsground

Checked on my sand/salt pile today... Completely surrounded in water by a couple inches. There goes a couple wasted yards!


----------



## BBC co

vlc;1582504 said:


> One's off, the other stays on for the winter. Plug crapped out on me, so I used butt connectors on all 9 wires. I know if I fix it right, it definitely won't snow. So it's not getting new pigtails till April!


yep replaced the plow side controller wires second to last storm that missed us, then the truck side this past weekend and the last on missed me.  not fixing any thing else unless it's with duct tape in a blizzard as a last resort to keep pushing. e/ oh and the fan clutch also last weekend that was the final nail in the coffin


----------



## vlc

We should be good to go then!


----------



## vlc

I feel like I should start taking my v box off between storms. That's a big PITA. That should help us get some snow, right?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Any updates?


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1582601 said:


> Any updates?


Not till later on, after 11


----------



## leigh

Not sure if this is good for snow or not,but I'm confident I will blow through at least another 25 tons.I'm going all in! Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

wow GRearth is pretty involved there kartanimal. got a month of Storm Hunter think its gonna take me a month to figure all that stuff out lol.. holy crap you can see what streets it's snowing on never mind towns..


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

still seeing a couple 3 inches for sunday


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1582742 said:


> wow GRearth is pretty involved there kartanimal. got a month of Storm Hunter think its gonna take me a month to figure all that stuff out lol.. holy crap you can see what streets it's snowing on never mind towns..


Ya it's pretty cool. I never signed up for it but one of my buddies pays for it.

Still looking pretty good for this weekend. The only model that I don't like right now is last night's GFS, it had the storm more to the East. Remember this was never a big storm. Today will be a big day for the models.

I'd say right now 2-4 for SE MA and the Cape and 1-3 for everyone else from the NY /CT line. BOS might see a little more as the storm bombs out as it heads north. Maine looks like it's the winner as it will really get going by the time this system get's up there.

I'll try and update later on after the Noon runs. Gonna work on the Snow Gun today as the temps are cold again


----------



## nepatsfan

just saw coating to an inch on channel 7 for everyone but the coast. Coast said 2-3 inches


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1582861 said:


> just saw coating to an inch on channel 7 for everyone but the coast. Coast said 2-3 inches


Boston is looking prime for this Sunday as of right now.


----------



## BBC co

how do you get the models to play out over the future hours I can't seem to get them to run past the current, even with the model manager slide bars moved to 192hours still only loops till 1pm for me


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1582867 said:


> Boston is looking prime for this Sunday as of right now.


yeah, the map I saw had boston at the edge of the 2-3 inch mark. That's the equivalent to 5-8 or 6-10 a few years ago. Now 5-8, 6-10 would be like the old blizzards.


----------



## BBC co

hey guys if any one want to try GRearth free 14 day trial it was on their fb page,site as well

""Want to try the best viewer of real-time weather data? Visit https://www.grearth.co/pages/trial for a 14 day FREE trial of the GRearth Windows software and data. There is no obligation and no credit card required!""

here is their fb page link also to verify above info http://www.facebook.com/GRearth?fref=ts


----------



## Grant9454

Can anyone give me an update for Maine on sunday I will be heading back to school on sunday up to the Bangor area and id prefer no to get caught right in the middle of this storm if its gonna be a good one?


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1582949 said:


> yeah, the map I saw had boston at the edge of the 2-3 inch mark. That's the equivalent to 5-8 or 6-10 a few years ago. Now 5-8, 6-10 would be like the old blizzards.


Hey, I'll take it. This season although dismal accumulation wise, has been good to me. Commercial is the way to stay afloat now a days. Too many customer/tenant lawsuits going around. Zero tolerance, we go out as long as there is a thaw/freeze, and any accumulation over an inch. I'd be dead broke and selling my equipment instead of buying more like I am now if I was residential. And I'm not at all joking about that either. I started with a two inch trigger because I thought that was a fair accumulation amount, but two inches now looks like 6 to the property managers,a nd they want it dealt with with extreme prejudice. no complaints here...


----------



## AC2717

Channel 7 saying coating to an inch Boston one to two
BS!


----------



## ducaticorse

AC2717;1583067 said:


> Channel 7 saying coating to an inch Boston one to two
> BS!


Give me two and ill be happy....


----------



## jandjcarpentry

This season sucks


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I think sanding is where the money is.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Accuweather.com says 2 to 4 for Pembroke area. Sounds better than 1 to 2 on ch 4


----------



## PORTER 05

Everything I've seen is 1-2". NECN has our area ( NorthShore ) for rain. I love these 2" storms one truck one driver one shoveler 5 hours and DONE! payup


----------



## siteworkplus

jandjcarpentry;1583123 said:


> I think sanding is where the money is.


only if you dont mind replacing your truck every 3 years

had my 1ton on a lift this AM...felt like getting sick after viewing what all the salt monkeys have done


----------



## AlliedMike

also saying 2 to 4 my area in Eastern CT


----------



## BBC co

ya I agree with the sanding statement..
Tho I don't really know any thing about the cost break down of material and rates, but am pretty sure I am gonna be looking to get into a mid to late 90's dump and sander over the summer. can't afford these types of winters with no snow. 

Whats a good starter truck for sanding f350 or so they need to be bigger and what would best year model be to be on the hunt for and advice anyone?


@Morrissey snow removal, what's your truck in your ava pic


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1583022 said:


> Hey, I'll take it. This season although dismal accumulation wise, has been good to me. Commercial is the way to stay afloat now a days. Too many customer/tenant lawsuits going around. Zero tolerance, we go out as long as there is a thaw/freeze, and any accumulation over an inch. I'd be dead broke and selling my equipment instead of buying more like I am now if I was residential. And I'm not at all joking about that either. I started with a two inch trigger because I thought that was a fair accumulation amount, but two inches now looks like 6 to the property managers,a nd they want it dealt with with extreme prejudice. no complaints here...


Yeah I hear ya. We do mostly commercial and have a few zero tolerance accounts. We go out for just about anything that sticks to pavement. I would prefer to do some plowing but generally we need at least an inch for that depending on how the salt does. We also pre-treat almost every storm so usually two salt applications take care of an inch.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

siteworkplus;1583143 said:


> only if you dont mind replacing your truck every 3 years
> 
> had my 1ton on a lift this AM...felt like getting sick after viewing what all the salt monkeys have done


I was thinking that was a big problem


----------



## siteworkplus

BBC co;1583154 said:


> ya I agree with the sanding statement..
> Tho I don't really know any thing about the cost break down of material and rates, but am pretty sure I am gonna be looking to get into a mid to late 90's dump and sander over the summer. can't afford these types of winters with no snow.
> 
> Whats a good starter truck for sanding f350 or so they need to be bigger and what would best year model be to be on the hunt for and advice anyone?


an older 1ton dump ,the more payload the better

something easy to work on (you will be replacing things much more frequently)

something you wont mind watching rust away before your eyes

I reccommend stainless steel brake lines(.They sell kits all pre-bent)

nothing like blowing a line w/ a full load in an ice event


----------



## linckeil

anyone got any accumlation maps to post for sunday?


----------



## durafish

BBC co;1583154 said:


> ya I agree with the sanding statement..
> Tho I don't really know any thing about the cost break down of material and rates, but am pretty sure I am gonna be looking to get into a mid to late 90's dump and sander over the summer. can't afford these types of winters with no snow.
> 
> Whats a good starter truck for sanding f350 or so they need to be bigger and what would best year model be to be on the hunt for and advice anyone?
> 
> @Morrissey snow removal, what's your truck in your ava pic


x2 thats were the money is.
id look for a older chevy/gmc 3500hd not just a 3500. almost indestructible.


----------



## BBC co

ya i have a buddy that owns a garage here in town fixing/replacing is not a big deal just want to get into some thing that is worth the time and hassle and has proven it self over the years to other people already 

I like the brake like idea actually my truck now needs a few one out of the reservoir is trash seen it last weekend which is weird casue it's up top of the fire wall wayyyy away from any salt... so i can imagine the ones under the truck are trash as well


I was thinking ford cause there is just so many for parts by now


----------



## durafish

yea ever think why there are some many parts..?


----------



## Maleko

Is there a surprise storm coming tonight in CT??
The DOT is dumping liquid deicer all over the highways... WTF


----------



## theholycow

siteworkplus;1583160 said:


> I reccommend stainless steel brake lines(.They sell kits all pre-bent)


I was thinking: When stainless isn't an option, what about placing heat shrink or even just plain rubber tubing over a new line before installing it? It would have to be corrosion-resistant, obviously. A friend was asking for advice on his Ford Taurus's brake lines and told me it had something like heat shrink on it, which is how I got the idea. I'm not sure it'd be any better than just covering a new steel line in asphalt undercoating, bedliner, or similar materials though.

Any thoughts on NiCopp line? Should be as corrosion-resistant as stainless, more readily available, and reportedly much easier to work.


----------



## ducaticorse

A nice 7.3 that has been well maintained would suit you well.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1583199 said:


> A nice 7.3 that has been well maintained would suit you well.


ya i was thinking a 7.3L PowerStroke 94-97 is there any one year that is better then the others or does it all come down to condition regardless of year? Probably better to try for one that was not plowed with I would assume also


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

When is this Sunday storm suppose to start??


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like a dusting for us maybe enough to sand


----------



## Maleko

THEGOLDPRO;1583215 said:


> When is this Sunday storm suppose to start??


I think mid day.

Chan 3 this morning said 3-4"

Chan 8 said maybe a 1/2"


----------



## rjfetz1

Maleko;1583185 said:


> Is there a surprise storm coming tonight in CT??
> The DOT is dumping liquid deicer all over the highways... WTF


What else are they going to do all day??
Spend Tax payers $$$, what else.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500




----------



## durafish

2006Sierra1500;1583248 said:


>


well that simply sucks...


----------



## fordpsd

Maleko;1583185 said:


> Is there a surprise storm coming tonight in CT??
> The DOT is dumping liquid deicer all over the highways... WTF


RI is doing the same right now.


----------



## GSullivan

It seems to me the weather sources are "tip toeing" around Sundays storm quite a bit. Am I the only one noticing this?


----------



## powerstroke 03

Kart Animal, can we get your input? I have'nt seen any post from you since this morning, hope thats a good thing!! Also hope you you got that SNOW gun up to par today, if we don't get some snow sometime soon, guys are gonna ask you to make some for them instead of reporting your weather thoughts!!! Lol... Thanks....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Jesus Kart Animal, What do we pay you for???? your supposed to be out on board weather guy.


----------



## ducaticorse

Boston is the cut off as of now, and even at that point, we're right on the cusp. I wouldn't expect anything west of Boston by the looks of it now, and when I say Boston, I mean downtown, Boston proper. Cape is right in the epicenter.


----------



## ducaticorse

I have a salting at the least, It's going to be cold enough so everything will stick, and the recent rain washed away all the residual salt. Hoping for two-3, fingers crossed.


----------



## BBC co

GSullivan;1583279 said:


> It seems to me the weather sources are "tip toeing" around Sundays storm quite a bit. Am I the only one noticing this?


ya I noticed this last night the weather channel was running the forecast for yesterday and thru Saturday and as of now they are only running the same info that was up last night they won't say any thing about Sunda, just the pic of snow


----------



## lawn king

Looks like another scrape run. Better than nothing!


----------



## BBC co

hoping at least 2" or I get no call out


----------



## ducaticorse

YEah, I think you guys are pretty much on the cusp too. Keep the fingers crossed


----------



## 02powerstroke

hows the outer cape look?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i see nothing for me


----------



## quigleysiding

Yup Not looking to good


----------



## AC2717

Another bust


----------



## Santry426

30 percent chance of snow shower! Tues/wed is now off the map too! Gotta love this weather pattern!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

they said on the news looks pretty clear till the middle of the month


----------



## Santry426

Bring on spring time


----------



## ducaticorse

Santry426;1583818 said:


> Bring on spring time


Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

No no no no no. I'll keep winter, thanks.


----------



## quigleysiding

I dont know. Those warm days were pretty nice.


----------



## Santry426

If storms are going to keep going OTS whats the point of cold weather. It sucks to work outside in it.


----------



## Santry426

Quigley see's what i'm talkin about!


----------



## abbe

Mother nature is being a ***** right now. Plain and simple. 


Its like natural selection, survival of the strong. All the hack and wack operations are being tested and put out of business.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

quigleysiding;1583836 said:


> I dont know. Those warm days were pretty nice.


The other day was so nice I took the bike out for a spin.
You should have seen the looks from people.
Riding a motorcyle in Jan. is fun if a bit cold.


----------



## siteworkplus

abbe;1583861 said:


> Mother nature is being a ***** right now. Plain and simple.
> 
> Its like natural selection, survival of the strong. All the hack and wack operations are being tested and put out of business.


Actually it will probably be us legit guys w/ true overheads that end up getting skunked

Then the hacks w/ the cash they should have used for insurance and stuff will be lined up at the auction


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1583870 said:


> Actually it will probably be us legit guys w/ true overheads that end up getting skunked
> 
> Then the hacks w/ the cash they should have used for insurance and stuff will be lined up at the auction


Exactly.

Last year alone brought down some big outfits in my area. This is really when the business savvy and hacks alike will persevere. A friend of mine with equipment ranging from 5 350 plow trucks a two int 4900's two loaders and three bobcats is calling it quits if it doesn't pick up weather wise. And you can KISS seasonal's goodbye after this winter too. (not that I have any anymore as it is)..


----------



## unhcp

GSullivan;1583279 said:


> It seems to me the weather sources are "tip toeing" around Sundays storm quite a bit. Am I the only one noticing this?


Been like that all year long


----------



## darryl g

MSsnowplowing;1583868 said:


> The other day was so nice I took the bike out for a spin.
> You should have seen the looks from people.
> Riding a motorcyle in Jan. is fun if a bit cold.


Bit dangerous though with all the sand on the roads!


----------



## darryl g

It's supposed to redevelop and they're not sure of the timing/location of that. There's still a chance we good get a moderate snowfall out of it, just not a very good one.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1583376 said:


> Jesus Kart Animal, What do we pay you for???? your supposed to be out on board weather guy.


Get your leaf blower ready :laughing: Tho the GFS does show a Blizzard for Valentine's Day ROTF LMFAO :laughing::laughing::laughing: I'm just about done with this season. Bring on the Spring Clean Up's


----------



## KartAnimal29

powerstroke 03;1583346 said:


> Kart Animal, can we get your input? I have'nt seen any post from you since this morning, hope thats a good thing!! Also hope you you got that SNOW gun up to par today, if we don't get some snow sometime soon, guys are gonna ask you to make some for them instead of reporting your weather thoughts!!! Lol... Thanks....


Ya I was out and about yesterday. Snow Gun was a fail for the 3rd time, but the Guinness was mighty good


----------



## KartAnimal29

Valentine's Day Blizzard ROTF LMFAO Watch it will be sunny and 60


----------



## darryl g

I remember one winter we got into this "clipper parade" pattern and I loved it...little light fluffy 3 to 4 inch storm every 3 or 4 days. I think it was somewhere in the 2005 to 2007 time range. But the ones heading our way now look to be on the weak side


----------



## Santry426

Accuweather extended forcast shows 48 and sunny for valentines day....so im guessing the 60 and sunny to be true !!


----------



## lawn king

The fat lady is warming up her voice gentlemen!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I'm just gonna pre treat the crap out of everything, and go eat some chicken wings at my sister house, hopefully that stops it from sticking to the lots., anything left ill clean-up when i get home from the party.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i wish it would just snow or the winter would be 100% over


----------



## KartAnimal29

sorry can't link the GFS snow fall amp


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anybody plow and sand for their city or town. Is it worth investing in a dedicated plow/sanding truck. Currently I plow with my construction truck doing driveways only


----------



## Oshkosh

jandjcarpentry;1583935 said:


> Anybody plow and sand for their city or town. Is it worth investing in a dedicated plow/sanding truck. Currently I plow with my construction truck doing driveways only


If you have a winter and depending on your town it can be a very good deal.
My first truck this is going back 23 years now I purchased for $3,500 , grossed $12,500 my first winter ,one invoice check every two weeks....


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Oshkosh;1583940 said:


> If you have a winter and depending on your town it can be a very good deal.
> My first truck this is going back 23 years now I purchased for $3,500 , grossed $12,500 my first winter ,one invoice check every two weeks....


Wow 23 years. I this the worst winter yet?


----------



## Oshkosh

jandjcarpentry;1583942 said:


> Wow 23 years. I this the worst winter yet?


2nd in a row for us.....Atleast Im in a spreader again this winter....I've never seen a winter like last....


----------



## Maleko

Aweeeee Screw it. Im going to get salt. 
Some say 1-2
some say a dusting
some say maybe an inch.

This winter is driving me insane with these Weather idiots on tv.


----------



## quigleysiding

I plow for RIDOT. Its just like anything else. It has to snow to make any money. They don't pay that good. Its not bad on good years when it snows. I don't think I would buy a truck just to do it. Unless you can use it year round. I do roofing and siding so when it snows we always have the day off. Its nice not to have to do any billing. I never have to chase money. Thirty days and the checks are in the box.


----------



## quigleysiding

Oshkosh;1583940 said:


> If you have a winter and depending on your town it can be a very good deal.
> My first truck this is going back 23 years now I purchased for $3,500 , grossed $12,500 my first winter ,one invoice check every two weeks....


Four years ago when I bought my 2500 I paid $3200. with the plow . Then $2500 for the sander. Made $12500.00 That year. Just got my paperwork from state yesterday for last year, $ 2717.00 This year is looking to be a repeat.


----------



## Santry426

A 10 wheeler roll off would be key. One body setup for MADOT's new brine system. That goes out before. Second body with spreader and liquid calcuim with a blade on the truck!


----------



## ducaticorse

Oshkosh;1583940 said:


> If you have a winter and depending on your town it can be a very good deal.
> My first truck this is going back 23 years now I purchased for $3,500 , grossed $12,500 my first winter ,one invoice check every two weeks....


Oshkosh, I grew up in mhead. Who are you? Feel free to pm, or ignore for that matter.... Lol.


----------



## Oshkosh

Santry426;1583978 said:


> A 10 wheeler roll off would be key. One body setup for MADOT's new brine system. That goes out before. Second body with spreader and liquid calcuim with a blade on the truck!


I agree a roll off or hook lift with atleast one wing and the above attachments would be ideal...
Throw on a 32" bunk and it would be perfect


----------



## Oshkosh

ducaticorse;1584007 said:


> Oshkosh, I grew up in mhead. Who are you? Feel free to pm, or ignore for that matter.... Lol.


I grew up on Ramsay Rd off Westshore Dr then moved to Girdler Rd in 1976 ,If you went to public school you most likely had my dad as a shop teacher....


----------



## ducaticorse

I knew the hoods and horgans on Ramsey and millet.


----------



## ducaticorse

I'm 33 though, had Mr Carlo for hs shop. Middleschool I'm trying to remember...


----------



## chrisf250

Couple of magicians on here? Hope you plow snow better than you play football. Go Big Blue


----------



## siteworkplus

Hey OSHKOSH welcome back

Where ya been all year?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Good for us...just noticed my passenger side connecting pin didn't go in all the way when I put the plow on. Don't feel like fixing it.


----------



## ducaticorse

chrisf250;1584052 said:


> Couple of magicians on here? Hope you plow snow better than you play football. Go Big Blue


Oh, HERE WE GO.....


----------



## AlliedMike

accuweather still saying 2-4 for my area hmmmmmmmm


----------



## ducaticorse

Just picked up a snoway .75 yd 6ft stainless today as a back up/urban spreader. You can call the season right now..


----------



## ducaticorse

Boston has been down graded to a coating to an inch. Guess I'm just laying down the salt then.


----------



## fireside

I'm not complaining 4 saltings last week. I will salt anyday way more profit in salt than plowing. Compared to last year this is a record breaking season.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is a a copy and paste from one of the Met's that I follow. Looking at some of the current observations I see what he's talking about. This might be just a bit bigger then thought. How much more ?????? This will not turn into a big storm. 

What these three images shows us is the location of PVA or positive vorticity advection, or energy within the atmosphere at the level which drives our weather systems at the surface. As you can see the modeled PVA is over MO/northern AR, however the water vapor imagery shows us that the PVA associated with the polar jet disturbance is situated over western OK instead. This tells me that the energy involved has dug deeper then modeled, which could mean that our ocean storm comes much closer to the coastline as any slight deviation in the path of these disturbances can be quite meaningful. Also the energy over ND is modeled too progressive and instead the energy is digging further westward than currently modeled which tells me that this overall trough is more amplified then modeled which could have tremendous dividends in the results. A more amplified trough originally means closer to the coastline surface low in the end game. Will have to see water vapor imagery at 00z Sunday to see if modeled trends continue too progressive. 

Might have to make adjustments westward with the snow amounts as we get closer to gametime. Amplified pattern not being picked up by the 18z analysis for the initial part of the NAM guidance. this system will surprise SE MA and RI as well as Maine. BOS could get in on some of the action as well.


----------



## AlliedMike

Kart could eastern ct be playing also


----------



## KartAnimal29

Might be Mike. I'm looking over some stuff right now. Give me an hour or so and I'll post what I find


----------



## AlliedMike

Give me hope lol


----------



## quigleysiding

:yow!urplebou:redbounce


----------



## lucky921

hoping to need it


----------



## ducaticorse

Fingers crossed. Would be nice to pay for this new spreader.....


----------



## AlliedMike

Saying 2 to 4 my area


----------



## ducaticorse

AlliedMike;1584154 said:


> Saying 2 to 4 my area


Boston downgraded from 1-3 this am to a coating to 1 around noon time.. Hoping that shifts back to the higher..


----------



## quigleysiding

Dusting to 2 inches here this AM


----------



## RoseMan806

KartAnimal29;1584145 said:


> Might be Mike. I'm looking over some stuff right now. Give me an hour or so and I'll post what I find


I'm hanging onto everyone of your posts. Hoping for something plowable in the Hingham area.


----------



## BillyRgn

There are good years and there are bad years, you just have to hope that it balances out in the long run. If it's not balancing out for you then your probably in the wrong business. I've said this on here before but I will say it again, a guy I know who has been in the construction and snow business for years told me if you are relying on snow to pay your bills it is not gonna end well. If you make some money, good consider it extra spending money in your pocket but never count on having it. This is New England not the Great Lakes snow belt, Alaska, or Canada. It took me a bit to realize what he'd said was 100% true. If you don't have enough money in the bank to cover your bills for the winter than it might not be a bad idea to take a job because it's crazy to count on this working out. Heck I've had good winters and still not made money so much stuff broke, the first storm we had this year cost me a tranny in one truck complete brake line job on another truck, a rear bumper and snow foil on another and finally a angle ran on another now I'm not complaining because this is what we all signed up for no guarantees


----------



## lucky921

necn just said still no snow for us in ma a miss less than a inch hope he wrong


----------



## ducaticorse

BillyRgn;1584175 said:


> There are good years and there are bad years, you just have to hope that it balances out in the long run. If it's not balancing out for you then your probably in the wrong business. I've said this on here before but I will say it again, a guy I know who has been in the construction and snow business for years told me if you are relying on snow to pay your bills it is not gonna end well. If you make some money, good consider it extra spending money in your pocket but never count on having it. This is New England not the Great Lakes snow belt, Alaska, or Canada. It took me a bit to realize what he'd said was 100% true. If you don't have enough money in the bank to cover your bills for the winter than it might not be a bad idea to take a job because it's crazy to count on this working out. Heck I've had good winters and still not made money so much stuff broke, the first storm we had this year cost me a tranny in one truck complete brake line job on another truck, a rear bumper and snow foil on another and finally a angle ran on another now I'm not complaining because this is what we all signed up for no guarantees


I hear you there, and agree. But what we experienced last year, and continue to this year is a statistical anomaly. Yes it happens, but lighting striking twice, as it seems to be doing in our area is very rare. Is it a sign to come? Hopefully not. Being a business person, there is only one thing that I rely on, and that is my heart to keep beating enabling me to get out of bed everyday and try and get a solid days work in. Everything else is all chance.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Not really seeing anything else right now. If I don't go out tonight I'll post up after the 0z runs


----------



## AlliedMike

What does that mean kart


----------



## KartAnimal29

The storm has a better change at staying closer to the shore and might be able to form a little better. I'm not talking about 6in storm now , but some areas could see an extra inch or 2 , maybe. Nothing is solid


----------



## AlliedMike

Will I be working lol


----------



## mansf123

well what do you know another bust. I guess i will live with a salt run


----------



## vlc

Wow. A lot of landscape businesses for sale on CL. Kind of depressing.


----------



## quigleysiding

BillyRgn;1584175 said:


> There are good years and there are bad years, you just have to hope that it balances out in the long run. If it's not balancing out for you then your probably in the wrong business. I've said this on here before but I will say it again, a guy I know who has been in the construction and snow business for years told me if you are relying on snow to pay your bills it is not gonna end well. If you make some money, good consider it extra spending money in your pocket but never count on having it. This is New England not the Great Lakes snow belt, Alaska, or Canada. It took me a bit to realize what he'd said was 100% true. If you don't have enough money in the bank to cover your bills for the winter than it might not be a bad idea to take a job because it's crazy to count on this working out. Heck I've had good winters and still not made money so much stuff broke, the first storm we had this year cost me a tranny in one truck complete brake line job on another truck, a rear bumper and snow foil on another and finally a angle ran on another now I'm not complaining because this is what we all signed up for no guarantees


So true. ............


----------



## mansf123

as much as you cant rely on snow it kind of sucks digging into your saving every winter to pay your bills. I usually use money i make over the winter to purchase new equipment for the summer.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1584203 said:


> Wow. A lot of landscape businesses for sale on CL. Kind of depressing.


I've noticed that too. I've never had any interest in doing landscaping, anyone with a trowel and a lawn mower calls themselves a landscaper nowadays. Too difficult on the entry level to just pay bills let alone turn any form of a profit.

I was asked by my snow and ice account property managers to quote basic landscaping services for their buildings, and I am going to only because it keeps up the relationships, and it will be for upwards of 20 properties at a whack. But otherwise, you'd never see me start up a company and go trying to find accounts on my own these days...


----------



## sectlandscaping

AlliedMike;1584154 said:


> Saying 2 to 4 my area


where did you see this? Everywhere I looked said under a inch tonight and around a inch in the morning.


----------



## leigh

Watching the local weather this morning and they mentioned that here on the coast we are 7" above average for the year so far.A little over 20" So I guess it really depends where your located as to your perspective of how the year is going.After last year,this year is a windfall! Calling for a dusting up to an inch here in New Haven area.Take a look at the radar and this little clipper has very little precipt and is reaaly spotty.Moving fast and isn't supposed to pick up any moisture or strengthen as it exits the coast.Maybe a salting event,if anything at all.


----------



## PORTER 05

NECN at 6PM. Sunday bust Tuesday bust Friday bust then warming. Total snow fall for my area 2.4" NorthShore MA.


----------



## AlliedMike

AccuWeather


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 news for Ct. said 1-3 at their 6pm news.

Lets hope cause i loaded the sander:crying:


----------



## ducaticorse

When you guys post the latest updates, state where your general location is. IE south/west/east/north/state.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

AlliedMike;1584154 said:


> Saying 2 to 4 my area


What area?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

RoseMan806;1584167 said:


> I'm hanging onto everyone of your posts. Hoping for something plowable in the Hingham area.


I hear u. Not too far from u


----------



## ss502gmc

Hey JandJ, your in pembroke? I'm in the Bridgewater area, your probably the closest one to me in this forum so I been kinda following the numbers your looking at so post what ever you here.... I don't think we are gonna see anything out of this weekend...


----------



## darryl g

Maleko;1584264 said:


> Chan 8 news for Ct. said 1-3 at their 6pm news.
> 
> Lets hope cause i loaded the sander:crying:


And channel 3 says dusting to 1. But I just saw a snowflake and there's moisture on the radar that looks like it's about to explode into a major storm, stall out and drop 4 feet on us. :bluebounc
I'm rolling out to get a head start on plowing.


----------



## lucky921

all boston mets calling for nothing except south shore and cape hope they are blow it and we get a few inches


----------



## BBC co

darryl g;1584395 said:


> And channel 3 says dusting to 1. But I just saw a snowflake and there's moisture on the radar that looks like it's about to explode into a major storm, stall out and drop 4 feet on us. :bluebounc
> I'm rolling out to get a head start on plowing.


roflmao make sure u drop the blade on the way out so u don't miss the first 
flake


----------



## mansf123

i just called all my guys told them to be ready...they think im nuts but i would rather be prepared than scrambling last minute. That last event we had about a half inch of snow but it was more stressfull than getting a foot. If i hear any chance of snow im ready just in case because this is new england and we all know how the weather changes around here


----------



## BBC co

mansf123;1584460 said:


> i just called all my guys told them to be ready...they think im nuts but i would rather be prepared than scrambling last minute. That last event we had about a half inch of snow but it was more stressfull than getting a foot. If i hear any chance of snow im ready just in case because this is new england and we all know how the weather changes around here


words to live by, hope it falls hard on us and I would do the same and expect the same from some one I worked for, could only wish that was the case...


----------



## timmy1

Radar returns showing most of the action offshore. Looks to be breaking up inland.


----------



## sectlandscaping

this is the first time I seen a coating cover the pavement before the grass. I have nothing falling with maybe 1/16 of a inch on the ground.


----------



## aclawn

live weather maps

http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.html


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing steadily and asphalt an cars are covered in west bridgewater!!


----------



## porter1121

jandjcarpentry;1584367 said:


> I hear u. Not too far from u


Hey J and J, back up in Madison for the weekend still bare grass up here. It was snowing last night but only a coating or so. I did hear they were riding bear notch road I'm gonna take a ride by to see about that tomorrow and ill keep you posted.


----------



## mansf123

anyone out salting?


----------



## quigleysiding

havent seen a flake here


----------



## PORTER 05

1/2" here. Heading out.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got a trace


----------



## ducaticorse

Boston has trace on the ground


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Barely a dusting


----------



## ss502gmc

1/2" just about in east bridgewater


----------



## timmy1

Nada here.


----------



## ducaticorse

PORTER 05;1584578 said:


> 1/2" here. Heading out.


Where are you in NS? My friend is treating Beverly right now and says there is only trace on the ground...


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ducaticorse;1584596 said:


> Where are you in NS? My friend is treating Beverly right now and says there is only trace on the ground...


He's in Gloucester


----------



## theholycow

Morrissey snow removal;1584587 said:


> we got a trace





2006Sierra1500;1584589 said:


> Barely a dusting


Same here in northwestern RI.


----------



## PORTER 05

Well that was another waste of time.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

sanded the commercials.


----------



## ducaticorse

Cape is looking at 3 inches.... WTF? They never get snow LOL.....


----------



## 02powerstroke

We only got an Inch?


----------



## CashinH&P

Blue sky and sunny up in nh, Got a dusting last night which was more then I expected.


----------



## gtmustang00

CashinH&P;1584632 said:


> Blue sky and sunny up in nh, Got a dusting last night which was more then I expected.


Where are you looking lol. In Hollis it's def. not blue sky and sunny! Cloudy and no sun here.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1584383 said:


> Hey JandJ, your in pembroke? I'm in the Bridgewater area, your probably the closest one to me in this forum so I been kinda following the numbers your looking at so post what ever you here.... I don't think we are gonna see anything out of this weekend...


2 to 3 for the cape. Everyone else dusting


----------



## jandjcarpentry

porter1121;1584555 said:


> Hey J and J, back up in Madison for the weekend still bare grass up here. It was snowing last night but only a coating or so. I did hear they were riding bear notch road I'm gonna take a ride by to see about that tomorrow and ill keep you posted.


Thanks. Looks like we will head further north. So much easier to go right from the house. Keep me posted


----------



## ducaticorse

02powerstroke;1584630 said:


> We only got an Inch?


You guys have another two to three coming at you today-night.


----------



## 02powerstroke

ducaticorse;1584662 said:


> You guys have another two to three coming at you today-night.


Good maybe the stupid town I plow for will call us in. they tried to get cheap the last 3" storm not calling us in and there were several accidents on side roads including one involving a loaded school bus....


----------



## siteworkplus

02powerstroke;1584683 said:


> Good maybe the stupid town I plow for will call us in. they tried to get cheap the last 3" storm not calling us in and there were several accidents on side roads including one involving a loaded school bus....


Hopkinton ma pulls this same crap(under the direction of town mngr not dpw super)

went as far as sending town trucks out to plow routes that they hired subs for when it was less than 4" but still plowable

Every year they are scrambling to find replacements for the guys that told them to go pound from the year before


----------



## jandjcarpentry

It's snowing in Pembroke now. What's up


----------



## darryl g

Barely a dusting in the Old Saybrook, CT area. Sun is out.


----------



## FordFisherman

Selling the plows, backpack blowers are the new snow removal tools for around here. Uuggghh...


----------



## KartAnimal29

We made about 3/4 of an inch last night


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## Morrissey snow removal

can u make me a moble snow gun so i can go around every morning and make my lots slick!! lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

Next step is going to build that. Gonna start working on a mini Fan Gun for next season soon. This guy lives in the town I grew up in.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Gonna have to keep an eye on the radar today to see what's going to happen later on this afternoon , but I wouldn't be looking at too much.Tuesday's system looks just like today's system, a dusting.

This is the EURO for next Saturday. GFS is now showing some moisture coming out of the gulf for this one. I really hope something can happen here . Guess we will have to wait and watch.


----------



## 02powerstroke

i want this job


----------



## NAHA

Coming down pretty good in saugus about 3/8 to 1/2 inchon the ground so far


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

its snowing here light again


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1584782 said:


> Gonna have to keep an eye on the radar today to see what's going to happen later on this afternoon , but I wouldn't be looking at too much.Tuesday's system looks just like today's system, a dusting.
> 
> This is the EURO for next Saturday. GFS is now showing some moisture coming out of the gulf for this one. I really hope something can happen here . Guess we will have to wait and watch.


extended forecast calls for 41 degrees - will be all rain.


----------



## KartAnimal29

front side rain , back side cold


----------



## 02powerstroke

so what do you think Kart should I put the plows on out here on the cape?


----------



## KartAnimal29

leave them off , you'll get snow :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Spitting a little here, unplugged the plows, pulled the connecting pins out and unplugged them. Still look like they're on the trucks though.


----------



## porter1121

jandjcarpentry;1584641 said:


> Thanks. Looks like we will head further north. So much easier to go right from the house. Keep me posted


Yeah I hear ya. I drove to bear notch this morning they were riding and it was groomed but very icy. I am going to head up to Errol next weekend I think.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

porter1121;1585019 said:


> Yeah I hear ya. I drove to bear notch this morning they were riding and it was groomed but very icy. I am going to head up to Errol next weekend I think.


We think we might ski instead


----------



## RoseMan806

2006Sierra1500;1584991 said:


> Spitting a little here, unplugged the plows, pulled the connecting pins out and unplugged them. Still look like they're on the trucks though.


I parked my truck really close to the plow but never hooked up. Thought that might make is snow.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

RoseMan806;1585049 said:


> I parked my truck really close to the plow but never hooked up. Thought that might make is snow.


I think we're all starting to loose it. Ha ha


----------



## KartAnimal29

nothing is going to happen


----------



## durafish

Well atleast there will be good plow related stuff for cheap in a few weeks. One year it will have to snow, right?


----------



## KartAnimal29

durafish;1585086 said:


> Well atleast there will be good plow related stuff for cheap in a few weeks. One year it will have to snow, right?


I've been following this guy for some time now and he seems very smart. I got looking into him from his Pole Shift videos.Anyways check out this video. he also has a few more talking about this.


----------



## darryl g

Looks like some development along the ME coast and northeast MA right now.


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1585094 said:


> I've been following this guy for some time now and he seems very smart. I got looking into him from his Pole Shift videos.Anyways check out this video. he also has a few more talking about this.


Wish I had sound on my laptop. Feel like doing the cliff note version for me?


----------



## durafish

Well if a iceage does happen then the sander guys will be doing good. Lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1585097 said:


> Wish I had sound on my laptop. Feel like doing the cliff note version for me?


Basically he talks about the cycle and he believes we are heading back to a cold period. Like I said I started following him wile I was researching the Pole Shift that is going on right now. I did some digging around on him and he's some kid of Scientist. I know he's a hell of a lot smarter then I.


----------



## Krrz350

Watching the radar over the last 20 minutes looks like it's picking up a bunch of oyster off the coast, is this thing definitely a bust?


----------



## mansf123

steady light snow in mansfield with a dusting already. If this keeps up until midnight we might get a few inches. fingers crossed. I have a feeling alot of guys wont be answering there phones if needed tonight


----------



## lucky921

yep all out watching the game i'm just hoping to get enough to go out


----------



## 02powerstroke

coming down heavy out here but nothing on radar lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just seen a post on FB from a weather page about it snowing in Worcester . So I go and check the radar and this thing is now moving East to West from the MA Coast ????


----------



## lucky921

ya and looks like it filling in more could be a surprise hoping


----------



## BBC co

picking up here wind driven small flakes i'd say 1/4 - 3/8" past hour


----------



## 02powerstroke

weird......


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1585206 said:


> weird......


You can say that again


----------



## 02powerstroke

maybe we could get this to happen lol http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32357930.42471.177750905693366&type=1&theater


----------



## darryl g

Yeah, looks like it's growing...looks like snow in the eastern third of MA now and edging up the the NE corner of CT.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Gonna be interesting to see what the little cell in NY does when it meets up with the the system off the coast of MA


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Alright..plows are off, lights off the roofs, ballast out, controllers unplugged.


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1585253 said:


> Alright..plows are off, lights off the roofs, ballast out, controllers unplugged.


it's gonna snow :laughing:


----------



## lucky921

hopefully plows up a bit and stays around for a while


----------



## durafish

Well as much as I want it to snow it will suck if I does. Everything is off and packed in the garage nothing like going out and hooking plows up at 2am.


----------



## Krrz350

Ha ha, I made sure not to hook up the plow for the last five ****ing… 2 PM this afternoon I hooked up!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Look at the Radar Dura , It's dieing out


----------



## NAHA

Iam calling out mother nature out for being a baby back *****. I feel like i live in NC its a big deal if it snows. ***** ass winter


----------



## Krrz350

Well that was exciting for a little while


----------



## darryl g

I pulled my truck up to my plow this afternoon, all lined up and ready to plug in but that's as far as I took it. Yeah, looks like it's dying out. It looked like it had potential for a while there.


----------



## BBC co

I don't know have about an inch here now towns out salting
looking at GRearth GFS & NAM is saying steady snow for all the shore of ma till atleast 4 am with some heavy showing in my area and a few others up to 2"
looking lke snow all in the 128 belt to almost worcester starting from now into the am, looks like a heavy band sets up over wouburn to gloucester between 2am-3am moving north 
plows off truck other car is parked in front of it the pita factors there it could be enough


----------



## KartAnimal29

Winds right now


----------



## ducaticorse

Just getting in from my last salting run. Boston precip has stopped.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

What a bust for Eastern Ct. Got up at 2am thinking at least there would be some salting to do. Nothing. Oh well maybe this Wednesday.


----------



## nepatsfan

salted today and yesterday, better than nothing


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe friday!!


----------



## vlc

All I can say is, I'm so glad I invested in a spreader this year.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Friday's Storm as of now

Euro phases again(3rd in a row) but snows stay north of central PA, NYC and northern CT. Ton of rain south of there. Blzzard conditions for MA, NH, Maine
GFS doesnt phase and pretty much is cloudy with scattered snowshowers
CMC doesnt phase, has a clipper come down cold enough for snow for PA Newark northward
NOGAPS phases southeast of benchmark snows same area as CMC with rain southwards


----------



## AC2717

come on friday


----------



## vlc

I'm dreaming of a white... February


----------



## linckeil

if my memeory serves correct, i beleive this friday storm being mentioned will mark the 3rd weekend (in a row) storm that was discussed on a monday, and by the time the weekend came around, ended up being a dusting. lets hope this one breaks the mold.........


----------



## KartAnimal29

linckeil;1585702 said:


> if my memeory serves correct, i beleive this friday storm being mentioned will mark the 3rd weekend (in a row) storm that was discussed on a monday, and by the time the weekend came around, ended up being a dusting. lets hope this one breaks the mold.........


That's the way this whole season has been. Last Monday was showing 12 to 18 , then we got nothing by the time it got here. My hopes are not very high , but if it does happen I'll be happy


----------



## quigleysiding

Looks like it might be to warm. You cant tell though it always changes when they try to call it this far out.


----------



## ducaticorse

I'll go outside and check the weather Friday morn, and let you guys know what I see. Till then ill be working on my gear.


----------



## Krrz350

Well this is the first time I've heard the B word mentioned all year, so that should be good for at least less than a dusting!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Good thing we didn't get anything last night. Brake wheel cylinder went on the truck. We to go out this morning and no brakes


----------



## BBC co

ya that's not what u want to have happen at the start of a storm. ended up with just over an inch here last night just could not hit the 2" mark as usual


----------



## 02powerstroke

Krrz350;1585752 said:


> Well this is the first time I've heard the B word mentioned all year, so that should be good for at least less than a dusting!


who mentioned the B word already lol


----------



## fishinRI13

whats the deal for teusday night? weather.com is saying snowfall around 1 inch for manchester, NH for the night. Not saying anything for the next day yet though...?


----------



## mwalsh9152

figures, I was going to down my Bronco and get it ready to do a cab swap this weekend, looks like that will have to wait though.....so we can get a dusting instead of a blizzard


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Looking like snow for Wednesday. I order you all to go into summer mode. Now.


----------



## durafish

Summer mode never came to a end......


----------



## sectlandscaping

I have about 2 storms worth of salt left. I been going back and forth over getting more. I think ill wait till I'm empty.


----------



## fishinRI13

Haven't put my plow on in I think two weeks. I won't put it on either until we have an inch on the ground and a text message saying be on sight at this time.


----------



## BBC co

fishinRI13;1585886 said:


> whats the deal for teusday night? weather.com is saying snowfall around 1 inch for manchester, NH for the night. Not saying anything for the next day yet though...?


12z gfs says no to that atm showing up to 1" from conn to londonderry as the shut off line if any thing, friday is looking best for up there in nh









here is Fridays 
93 hour








96hour









earlier run was showing this


----------



## BBC co

just seen this on FB
Wxrisk.com
Liked · 2 hours ago

**** ALERT *** ALERT *** POSSIBLE MAJOR EAST COAST SNOWSTORM FEB 8-9 FOR... EASTERN NEW ENGLAND....

THREAT IS INCREASING... GFS has No event ... shows SUNNY and dry ... 12z euro has "M.E.C.S.".. Major east Coast Snowstorm









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Farmers Almanac -
After a year of unprecedented warmth - both during the winter and summer months - the great debate over whether or not Old Man Winter will return with a vengeance is on.

Last winter was the fourth warmest for the contiguous 48 since record keeping began in 1895, with 24 states experiencing below-normal precipitation. In fact, California experienced its second driest winter ever. In only 10 states-chiefly across the nation's midsection- was winter precipitation above normal.

The situation became critical this past spring and summer with broiling hot temperatures across much of the country and the most severe drought conditions the nation has seen in more than 50 years.

For the coming season, we're predicting that winter will return to some - but not all - areas. We think it will be a "winter of contraries, as if Old Man Winter were cutting the country in half. The eastern half of the country will see plenty of cold and snow. The western half will experience relatively warm and dry conditions. In other words, as in the political arena, the climate this winter will render us a nation divided.

We predict that real winter weather will return to areas from the Great Lakes into the Northeast. Most eastern states - as far south as the Gulf Coast - will see snowier than normal conditions and cooler temperatures.

We are "red flagging" February 12-15 and March 20-23 for major coastal storms along the Atlantic seaboard; storms bringing strong winds and heavy precipitation.

February 2013
4th-7th. A sharp cold front brings gusty winds, rain, and snow showers.
8th-11th. Unsettled; light snow and flurries.
12th-15th. Major Northeast snowstorm develops: some accumulations could exceed one foot; strong winds cause considerable blowing of snow.
16th-19th. Lingering snow showers, flurries.
20th-23rd. Blustery and cold.
24th-28th. A major storm over the ocean perhaps brushes the coast with light snow and gusty winds, then turning fair.

March 2013
1st-3rd. Fair skies.
4th-7th. Light snow or rain.
8th-11th. Showery weather possible, especially for the coast, as a storm sweeps across the Mid-Atlantic.
12th-15th. Scattered showers.
16th-19th. Unsettled, gusty winds, with mixed rain and wet snow.
20th-23rd. A major coastal storm with strong winds and heavy precipitation.
24th-27th. Showers from Virginia and Maryland to New England, then fair.
28th-31st. Another coastal storm! More wind, rain and snow, just in time for Easter.

April 2013
1st-3rd. No fooling: very unsettled Mid-Atlantic States through New England, then fair.


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1585920 said:


> figures, I was going to down my Bronco and get it ready to do a cab swap this weekend, looks like that will have to wait though.....so we can get a dusting instead of a blizzard


That was funny.


----------



## BBC co

this is worth watching


----------



## Santry426

News just slim to no chance for storm friday. . . Maybe coating tomorrow and wednesday


----------



## Maleko

Up to an inch tonight and early am for Ct. im hearing


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Santry426;1586102 said:


> News just slim to no chance for storm friday. . . Maybe coating tomorrow and wednesday


Is that news to us or was that on the news? If its on the news, I bet they run on GFS. On the topic, hasn't the EURO been proven to be more accurate than the GFS?

Fingers, toes, legs, arms, eyes and plow wires are crossed for this one.


----------



## BBC co

2006Sierra1500;1586132 said:


> Is that news to us or was that on the news? If its on the news, I bet they run on GFS. On the topic, hasn't the EURO been proven to be more accurate than the GFS?
> 
> Fingers, toes, legs, arms, eyes and plow wires are crossed for this one.


that last youtube link i posted has graphs in it on gfs and euro and pretty sure the gfs has a more accurate track this winter then the euro but they are pretty close over all from what I saw

here look @ 9:30 




gfs 18 hour outlook 








gfs 30 hour outlook








gfs 45 hour outlook 








gfs 48 hour outlook


----------



## mansf123

got two salt runs out of the coatings yesterday and today. Im hoping for atleast another run tmrrw morning but im ready for a storm that we can actually push some snow.


----------



## BBC co

NAM12 84 hour friday








GFS 90 friday


----------



## durafish

:crying:not looking good for R.I.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Snowed pretty good at my buddies house today 










Video First start up : http://s25.beta.photobucket.com/user/KartAnimal29/media/Snow%20Making/VID_20130204_142705_zpsc576bba4.mp4.html

After 1 hour : http://s25.beta.photobucket.com/user/KartAnimal29/media/Snow%20Making/VID_20130204_153826_zpsd6dce040.mp4.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1586223 said:


> NAM12 84 hour friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFS 90 friday


I see someone is really liking GREarth  Good job


----------



## mansf123

Kart.....what are you thinking for the system tomorrow morning?


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1586247 said:


> I see someone is really liking GREarth  Good job


ya I love it well worth the 25$ for the month would drop the 180 on it for a year 
Euro shows nothing for tomorrow that i seen the GFS sees it tho
they both agree on fri/sat here's the Euro 96 hour


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1586250 said:


> Kart.....what are you thinking for the system tomorrow morning?


I haven't looked at anything yet today. I was too busy today making Snow  I'll let ya know in a little bit.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1586254 said:


> ya I love it well worth the 25$ for the month would drop the 180 on it for a year
> 
> here's the Euro 96


Glad ya like it. Don't get to addicted to it


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Looks like Friday is the day.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1586245 said:


> Snowed pretty good at my buddies house today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video First start up : http://s25.beta.photobucket.com/user/KartAnimal29/media/Snow%20Making/VID_20130204_142705_zpsc576bba4.mp4.html
> 
> After 1 hour : http://s25.beta.photobucket.com/user/KartAnimal29/media/Snow%20Making/VID_20130204_153826_zpsd6dce040.mp4.html


1 1/2" in an hour that's bad ass, you could set up a hill for kids to sled on in your yard  nice job looking good


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1586269 said:


> 1 1/2" in an hour that's bad ass, you could set up a hill for kids to sled on in your yard  nice job looking good


This isn't my house nor my water bill  It's my long time friends place and he has a little bit of a hill in his backyard , but his pool is in the way. We are taking down a few trees this spring and then moving the pool over so we can cover the hill for next year if it doesn't snow.

His Daughter was stoked today when she got home from school. He wants to try and make snow for her birthday the middle of next month. That might be tough tho. I'm gonna order a bunch of nozzles here soon so I have a bunch of different sizes and I might be able to make that happen. Seen a few people say that they have made snow at 40 deg, but I'm not quite sure I can do that yet. I have a lot of research to in the mean time.

This is my goal tho. It's made out of a 5 gallon bucket and has about 30 nozzles on it. It's a small fan gun like you would see at a ski area


----------



## BBC co

ugh wish I hadn't seen this stuff 

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
2 hours ago
For storm/snow lovers, Friday is the next period of interest. Right now, with low predictability, that's all it remains...a period of interest. Snow showers are quite likely, but anything more than that it's too early to say with any amount of confidence. Regardless of what transpires, high predictability/confidence on a great weekend at this early juncture - sunshine.

After what - at this early juncture - appears to be a great upcoming weekend of weather, raindrops seem likely a week from today, ushering in a milder trend. In fact, my expectation is that February will likely end up warmer-than-normal, overall, but I will expand on that more soon.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mansf123;1586250 said:


> Kart.....what are you thinking for the system tomorrow morning?


SW CT should be the only spot in SNE that see's anything for tomorrow morning .NWS has LI and the CT coast at .5 of an inch for tonight. The air is pretty dry , so it should suck up just about all the moisture. This season will go down as the Clipper Season T-1 in. :laughing:

I'm not going to look at anything else tonight. Maybe tomorrow morning I'll surprised by something


----------



## KartAnimal29

Good Read

http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2013/02/winter-not-over-yet.html


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe friday keep ur fingers crossed


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hope we dont get snow this weekend, i'm supposed to spend the night at foxwoods losing all my money.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Friday night Ben and it's looking better after tonight's Nam and GFS run's. There trending toward the EURO which has been consistent for the last few days


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

just stay home and give me the money u where going to losse lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

The new GFS


----------



## KartAnimal29

I aslo have better luck at the Sun. Foxwwods I always loose


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nogaps is also amped

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cgi/cgi-bin/wxmap_single.cgi?area=ngp_namer&dtg=2013020500&prod=prp&tau=096&set=All


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

So sat looks clear??


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Good luck i live 15 min from both and i have to stay away because i have bad luck.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1586520 said:


> So sat looks clear??


Saturday is clear as of now.


----------



## ss502gmc

KartAnimal29;1586642 said:


> Saturday is clear as of now.


So no more storm??


----------



## Santry426

Sanders sittin at assonet pit loaded and waiting....talk about easy gig


----------



## KartAnimal29

WOW EURO snowfall for friday. The NAM is going to be the model to watch today , along with the 1 pm run of the EURO


----------



## KartAnimal29

ss502gmc;1586643 said:


> So no more storm??


Friday is the storm


----------



## BBC co

ss502gmc;1586643 said:


> So no more storm??


ya just looking like Friday not Saturday atm

here is the NAM12 6z @ 78hours out









Nam @ 81








Nam @ 84








GFS @ 84


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

friday would be great


----------



## BBC co

also just seen this- " 2/8








"Wxrisk.com 0Z GFS HAS COME IN... NOW SHOWS MAJOR LOW COMING UP THE EAST COAST"

Wxrisk.com WHAT IS THIS ? WHAT DOES IT MEAN?

Some of you may have heard or read or recall instances where I have stated in pretty strong terms that when it comes to significant East Coast weather .. be it a hurricanes or winter storms ....that the American model or the GFS model ...is substantially inferior to that of the European model.... when we are dealing with possible weather systems in the timeframe beyond 72-84 HOURS .

This upcoming possible threat for New England and especially Eastern New England will be another test case of this. What we have here are two weather models which I ha ve lined up so you can see the vast differences.. The top maps show the European model and the two bottom maps show the G FS model. And the maps are lined up in chronological order.

So the two maps on the left hand side refer to the 7:00 AM February 8 time frame ... And the two maps on the right hand side refer to the 7AM FEB 9 time frame . As you can see these two weather models have diametrically opposing solutions and no compromise is possible.
18 hours ago

Wxrisk.com Often meteorologists will attempted to compromise the forecast in an attempt to cover their ass by coming up with a forecast which has the least possible ever--- as opposed to coming up with the best possible forecast PERIOD. And truth be told a lot of instances that sort of compromising or taking a consensus will work. However in this case as you can see a compromise is not possible . One of the solutions is going to be correct and the other one is not . It is possible for example that the European solution of this intense storm just off the coast of Boston and the Gulf of Maine on the morning of February 9 will not be quite that intense. But the G FS has no system there at all and shows sunny skies so in this particular instance any sort of low pressure area in the Gulf of Maine that's producing precipitation and wind would qualify as a WIN for the European model

Here is the GFS @ 189hrs 2/13 gonna be close with the freezing line


----------



## 02powerstroke

Looks like rain for us and Im ok with that.


----------



## KartAnimal29

DT @ Wxrisk.com in an Idiot. If he says one thing is going to happen and you question him or ask him why he was wrong he blows up at ya.


----------



## BBC co

ya he's funny he gets all worked up and starts to studder lol and his text RANTS are entertaining


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1586724 said:


> ya he's funny he gets all worked up and starts to studder lol and his text RANTS are entertaining


I want to join up just so I can chastise this guy..

So whats up? Rain Friday now?


----------



## AC2717

i'm all confused now


----------



## BBC co




----------



## ducaticorse

bbc co;1586746 said:


>


78?.............


----------



## siteworkplus

where were you?
I snuck out at nite 2 days later and skied wildcat
had the mtn to ourselves AWESOME


----------



## BBC co

Yea that's -78- I was not born till 3/79 missed that one been waiting for an equal for 35 years now nothing close


----------



## siteworkplus

ouch
now i feel ancient
did i mention we had wooden skis?


----------



## BBC co

:laughing:


siteworkplus;1586761 said:


> ouch
> now i feel ancient
> did i mention we had wooden skis?


home made i hope  :laughing:


----------



## siteworkplus

BBC co;1586764 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> home made i hope  :laughing:


cut down the trees with an axe i forged from iron ore i dug out by hand(hadn't built a shovel yet)


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1586756 said:


> Yea that's -78- I was not born till 3/79 missed that one been waiting for an equal for 35 years now nothing close


That's the stronger model run.

Other models have much weaker runs for sne with more snow up north.

At this point it's 50-50.


----------



## KartAnimal29

AC2717;1586731 said:


> i'm all confused now


Why is that ?


----------



## Grant9454

Anyone have a storm total map for Maine around when it's supposed to hit?


----------



## BBC co

If we have learned any thing so far this season it should be that all these predated posts are nothing more then short term entertainment as they all fall apart the day before


----------



## AC2717

KartAnimal29;1586773 said:


> Why is that ?


i know I shouldn't be just more of the same coming down the pike,

confused that are we atleast getting snow in metro boston, and will it be atleast 4 inches, when is it starting, and stopping

i got caught up in looking at all the bakc and forth with the models lol

i know i know we cannot hold to anythign yet it is only tuesday


----------



## nighthawk117

The weather channel just said it's a possibility that the storms will produce a nor'easter that "could potentially drop 12+ if they come together ".


----------



## leigh

nighthawk117;1586808 said:


> The weather channel just said it's a possibility that the storms will produce a nor'easter that "could potentially drop 12+ if they come together ".


Wish I could plow out to sea,I'd be rich!


----------



## AC2717

leigh;1586811 said:


> Wish I could plow out to sea,I'd be rich!


maybe we should get boats and put V-plows on them lol


----------



## theholycow

AC2717;1586813 said:


> maybe we should get boats and put V-plows on them lol


----------



## BBC co

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


AC2717;1586813 said:


> maybe we should get boats and put V-plows on them lol


----------



## rjfetz1

nighthawk117;1586808 said:


> The weather channel just said it's a possibility that the storms will produce a nor'easter that "could potentially drop 12+ if they come together ".


The weather channel also said it could potentially be 1-3". Have to look at all models. Anythings possible.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1586779 said:


> If we have learned any thing so far this season it should be that all these predated posts are nothing more then short term entertainment as they all fall apart the day before


So right!!!!!


----------



## lucky921

be nice if this happens

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...42535750.35884.155048074538787&type=1&theater


----------



## BBC co

first glance at the 12z GFS 87 3 hour snow 








12z GFS 87 6 hour snow 









Nam12 75hours


----------



## linckeil

i said it before and i'll say it again........



linckeil;1585702 said:


> if my memeory serves correct, i beleive this friday storm being mentioned will mark the 3rd weekend (in a row) storm that was discussed on a monday, and by the time the weekend came around, ended up being a dusting. lets hope this one breaks the mold.........


lets not get too hyped up...


----------



## BBC co

they eventually have to get one right  but ya i totally look at this as more entertainment to pass the time tilll the real weather report come avail


----------



## wilsonsground

BBC co;1586892 said:


> first glance at the 12z GFS 87 3 hour snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12z GFS 87 6 hour snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nam12 75hours


What amounts do the colors indicate?


----------



## ducaticorse

My whole attack plan depends on accumulation forecast. I need to man extra equipment and call in 3 more guys with anything over four inches to get my accounts done by the cut off times. It would help to have a reliable forecast a few days out for once....


----------



## BBC co

wilsonsground;1586922 said:


> What amounts do the colors indicate?


the bar is on the left on the screen if you crtl + you can zoom your screen in on stuff 
these are for the above models 
light blue 0-1"
bark blue 1-2
green 2-3
red 4-5
purple 5-6


----------



## leigh

wilsonsground;1586922 said:


> What amounts do the colors indicate?


The darker the color the more likely you are in that area to get totally hosed!


----------



## jhall22guitar

CBS Boston just said 12" last hour and now changed to Little to none this hour. Im not getting excited.


----------



## BBC co

jhall22guitar;1586962 said:


> CBS Boston just said 12" last hour and now changed to Little to none this hour. Im not getting excited.


well some of those reports are computer generated off the model runs up to 8-24 hours before when ever your seeing it who knows what they are based off (correct me if i am wrong). at least what we post is real time up to the minute so i'd lean more toward what i see on here then any where else I have not watched the weather in 3 weeks really


----------



## ducaticorse

channel 7 is saying snow in boston and south to cape on friday.


----------



## BBC co

snow totals forecast for friday


----------



## durafish

So what's your thoughts for RI?


----------



## BBC co

Flurries falling here just turned my head look out the window and seen them made me lol a bit

thoughts are out the window still it's watch and see no matter where you look all subject to to much chance of change still









"It is beginning to appear that a coastal storm will be developing for Thursday and Friday. However, there is considerable uncertainty regarding the track and intensity of the storm once it moves offshore. As a result, current forecast confidence is low, especially for areas from Washington DC northward regarding the amount of precipitation that will fall, and the location of the rain-snow line which will likely be in the vicinity of the i-95 corridor from Delaware to the NYC metro area. 
via NWS Eastern HQ"

on a positive note EURO has shown this strong and GFS as of yesterday was sunny and clear now at the 84 hour mark is falling right in with what the EURO has had all along which indicates to a good 80% chance in my mind and the rain line was south or RI last run of GFS that i looked at so snow snow snow

here is the GFS 12z @ 87 hours out showing RI in a potential snow white out lol








and here is the same model rain line prediction








same model temps (NAM12 temps are running about the same they have the freezing line at the bottom of RI running just in on all the coast thru conn )


----------



## TJS

With all these models and totals showing only 2" or so what is the big deal. It does not even meet some triggers for plowing. The plow is still staying off. Yet another joke of a storm or (not a storm).


----------



## BBC co

TJS;1587004 said:


> With all these models and totals showing only 2" or so what is the big deal. It does not even meet some triggers for plowing. The plow is still staying off. Yet another joke of a storm or (not a storm).


well imo this time is that the EURO has had this all along as a major east coast storm and the gfs i just posted says up to 7" thinking if it hits will be more then the 2" mark and if not oh well we still have the system for the 14ish


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1586939 said:


> My whole attack plan depends on accumulation forecast. I need to man extra equipment and call in 3 more guys with anything over four inches to get my accounts done by the cut off times. It would help to have a reliable forecast a few days out for once....


I'd really think about lining up the extra guys right now. At least make the call and have them on standby. The EURO has had this solution for the last 2 days and as of the 0z runs last night, 11pm, just about all the model are no trending towards the EURO. GFS has also been trending more west all day. RI , The Cape and the Coast of MA are looking to take a pounding. If all the models keep saying a big storm by lunch tomorrow you can pretty much lock it in.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

Boston get's hammered with 2 ft of snow on the EURO run that just got done. The system is more amped and wetter. It also Phase sooner.Definitely gonna have to keep an eye on this.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 07PSDCREW

Kart...what about west of 495 and north of the pike??


----------



## captadamnj

KartAnimal29;1587024 said:


> Boston get's hammered with 2 ft of snow on the EURO run that just got done. The system is more amped and wetter. It also Phase sooner.Definitely gonna have to keep an eye on this.


IF IF IF this run verified exactly, 2 ft for BOS would be a walk in the park. 3.5" QPF at 10:1 ratios...well, you do the math. That's 35" of snow. Add in the winds that would come with a bombing low of this magnitude and the drifts will be, well, I'll leave that to your imagination. Good luck all! Hope half this model verifies...well, I hope it all does for you!


----------



## ducaticorse

07PSDCREW;1587048 said:


> Kart...what about west of 495 and north of the pike??


West is taking a pass on this one as of now maybe a coating... This is a coastal storm with the hit zone ranging from boston south and east.


----------



## lucky921

lets hope and that it is a longer than a short storm hate to get all the snow on the ground fast and a lite snow


----------



## BBC co

ya every one I think is saying major coastal next to nothing inland

**** ALERT *** ALERT ** HISTORIC SNOWSTORM LOOK INCREASINGLY LIKELY FOR ALL OF NEW ENGLAND THIS WEEKEND...
12Z EURO Shows SEVERE NOREASTER ...12 TO 30" OF SNOW for all of New England ..except for for far N VT NH and Maine*
NESIS CATEGORY 5 ... RSI CATEGORY 5 EVENT
here is link to below pic 
http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/12zecmwfregion.jpg








tried to make that pic bigger no ;luck but it shows boston getting slamed on the most current EURO again


----------



## 02powerstroke

KartAnimal29;1587016 said:


> I'd really think about lining up the extra guys right now. At least make the call and have them on standby. The EURO has had this solution for the last 2 days and as of the 0z runs last night, 11pm, just about all the model are no trending towards the EURO. GFS has also been trending more west all day. RI , The Cape and the Coast of MA are looking to take a pounding. If all the models keep saying a big storm by lunch tomorrow you can pretty much lock it in.


we talking feet here ? Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

02powerstroke;1587061 said:


> we talking feet here ? Thumbs Up


yes "feet" is being used in a few places 
12z JMA model run is in and it crushes New England under heavy snow with Boston seeing over 2 feet. Models continue to increase likelihood of a historic snowstorm for New England. NYC metro area continues to remain on the border of the rain/snow line while points south are rain.


----------



## TJS

"Feet" sure. I'll believe it when I see it. Plow is still staying off. This is yet just another freakin hype for Home Depot and Stop and Shop stores.


----------



## ducaticorse

TJS;1587091 said:


> "Feet" sure. I'll believe it when I see it. Plow is still staying off. This is yet just another freakin hype for Home Depot and Stop and Shop stores.


Relax Hoss. The news stations haven't even mentioned the B word yet. This is just discussion between enthusiasts here, none of which are on Home Depot payroll...


----------



## johnhealey1776

Just watched this, very informative.

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/winter-storm-northeast-20130205


----------



## linckeil

joe homeowner will read all these reports about the "historic" snowstorm and need to replace all 7 shovels he bought before the last hyped snowstorm. where they all ended up - no one knows.....


----------



## BBC co

love the people who have nothing better to do then posts complaints on here about weather predictions lol


----------



## PORTER 05

Matt on NECN just threw out a 3 foot remark for Boston FRI/SAT......


----------



## linckeil

BBC co;1587171 said:


> love the people who have nothing better to do then posts complaints on here about weather predictions lol


i dont think its complaining so much as its frustration. last weekend's dusting was predicted to be 12-18 inches 4 days earlier. same goes for the dusting we got the week earlier.

and even it was complaining, so what??? this is a discussion board about the weather. probably isn't the first and i can guarentee it won't be the last you'll see someone complain about the weather or the forecasters. in fact, thats what 50% of this thread contains - complaints!!!!


----------



## AlliedMike

plows are off in preperation for the friday storm


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I've gone so far as to not start the truck....bet the battery is dead.


----------



## BBC co

linckeil;1587230 said:


> i dont think its complaining so much as its frustration. last weekend's dusting was predicted to be 12-18 inches 4 days earlier. same goes for the dusting we got the week earlier.
> 
> and even it was complaining, so what??? this is a discussion board about the weather. probably isn't the first and i can guarentee it won't be the last you'll see someone complain about the weather or the forecasters. in fact, thats what 50% of this thread contains - complaints!!!!


true complain may have been the wrong word :laughing: still amused me regardless..

these are for the 14th-15th possible storm 
Latest run of the European model has our big dog valentines day winter storm. This model has snow breaking out in Tennesseee..North Carolina..Virginia..Kentucky..West Virginia. This would turn into a bonified Nor'easter and become a significant to major winter storm for the I-95 Corridor and the east coast! Stay tuned to WXeastern for further updates on this evolving situation!


----------



## chrisf250

Models must be off their periods


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Finally.

T-t-t-ten character limit, y'all!!!


----------



## AlliedMike

and its snowing again lolpayup


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Its snowed a little bit every day for a week here...


----------



## BBC co

18z GFS @ 78








18z GFS @ 81 hours has pushed it wayy in land 








NAM12 @ 63








18z NAM12 @ 75 hours


----------



## BBC co

18z GFS precipitation type map @ 63








18z GFS precipitation type map @ 78 










2006Sierra1500;1587318 said:


> Not good! Then again, it is the GFS...


Wxrisk.com Sometimes weather models are pretty good and sometimes they are so-so... and sometimes they suck. Keep in mind one of the basic rules upon which all weather models rely on .

RULE #1 -- the forecast for tomorrow is far more likely to be well handled by weather models and for more likely to verify accurately... than the forecast 5 days some now... and a lot more accurate than the forecast 10 days some now.

SIMPLE right ?

because of chaos theory and nonlinear dynamics we have known for some time that no matter how good any one model is... Or could ever be... it is impossible to get an accurate forecast from one model past two weeks on a regular basis.

Let me give you a hypothetical. Suppose 8 days some now there is weather model that says there is going to be a blizzard and Chicago. Okay so the next question is... How to we know that solution is correct? Now suppose we have another weather model which says it's going to rain in Chicago 8 days from now.. And a third model which says is going to be sunny!

One way of getting around this dilemma is to take the weather model and run it many times from the SAME starting point. Then we take a look at the clusters or majority of the solutions and that gives us some confidence as to which solution is more likely to be correct.
The GFS has 21 members that make up its ensembles. Now let's suppose in our Chicago hypothetical snowstorm at day 8... of those 21...lets say 12 GFS ensemble members show a huge a snowstorm for Chicago... 5 show moderate snow and 4 show rain.

This means that we would have 17 of the 21 members showing some sort of significant snowfall with a strong bias to a major snowstorm at day 8 for Chicago.

*The European model has 51 members in its ensemble and past day three it is generally considered to be the best ensemble in the world .*


----------



## ducaticorse

chrisf250;1587274 said:


> models must be off their periods


lol
.............


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Not good! Then again, it is the GFS...


----------



## ss502gmc

I'm starting to get excited even though I'm trying not to but now I'm worrying this thing may come too far west and soak us rather than bury us?? TWC has my area for 100% chance of snow for fri and sat and that's the first time in 2 years they've done that 3 days out.... Hell they haven't done that the day of an event this year


----------



## BBC co

The things to remember here is that the Major Storm words come on the EURO models and that at this point the GFS is just backing up the EURO that it's a hit till tomorrow night what the GFS says has little relevance as long as it keeps saying snow imo we should be good but that freezing line is scary


----------



## ss502gmc

Channel 7 was saying as of now that the freezing line should be down around the south coast and cape but we all know how it can change in a instant. I'm 30 miles south of Boston so hopefully it'll stay snow


----------



## AlliedMike

this could be a historic storm from nyc and across the 95 corideor


----------



## BBC co

ss502gmc;1587333 said:


> Channel 7 was saying as of now that the freezing line should be down around the south coast and cape but we all know how it can change in a instant. I'm 30 miles south of Boston so hopefully it'll stay snow


18z GFS is showing the freezing line starting off the coast till 9am friday,then droping back off the coast some time between 3am-6am saturday subject to a roller coaster of change before then just what I see atm

better note NAM12 shows it holding offshore all day friday saturday with the exception of 9-12 friday night seen here this is as far on the coast as it shows at any point in this run


----------



## ducaticorse

How about tonight for the Boston area?? Everyone is so excited about Friday, but I need to plan on soing a salt run tonight if we're getting a coating..


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Your looking at snow showers into late morning


----------



## ducaticorse

2006Sierra1500;1587346 said:



> Your looking at snow showers into late morning


Any thoughts on accumulation on tonight's system?


----------



## eric02038

Here's an idea...wait for Friday morning to watch the weather. Why spend all week looking at models trying to determine the next storm. it's either going to snow or not. Pretty simple method


----------



## FordFisherman

I'll believe it when its on the ground. How many times have we been burned by the weather models this year?


----------



## Krrz350

Ditto, only things I am watching are the radar and satellite imagery, and I'll probably also keep an eye on Nelly Carino's tits, but other than that I'm all set with getting screwed by the weatherman and all these damn models.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1587343 said:


> How about tonight for the Boston area?? Everyone is so excited about Friday, but I need to plan on soing a salt run tonight if we're getting a coating..


their is one active band showing up in ct around midnight current wind tracks show it will pass thru boston-south shore dusting to an inch on gfs looks real weak and disapating in strength as it hits land coming across ct radar only loops 6 hours out for me cant say any thing more then the possible coating to an inch


----------



## Santry426

Why eric? So you can monitor whats its going to do. 1ft or more of snow is alot more work and requires more equipment and people to move it plain and simple. Wait til friday morning when it starts snowing to have to get skidsteers, loaders and so on moved day of during the storm isnt gonna be to smart of an idea.


----------



## BBC co

Why anyone even comes into this thread if you "don't care till it hits the ground" 
You obviously have extended interest or just like to be negative for attention it seems.

I know that I appreciated any type of heads up on any storm prior to figuring out how to monitor it myself hence why I figured out how to be self reliant rather then watch a network that bases info on a time line that best makes them money.


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1587361 said:


> Here's an idea...wait for Friday morning to watch the weather. Why spend all week looking at models trying to determine the next storm. it's either going to snow or not. Pretty simple method


LOL, you obviously don't own or run a SIM operation. Waiting till the day of on a potential 12 inch storm is like waiting till the day your wife gives birth to your first born to start prepping the nursery. Was that a serious response???!!

Chance favors the prepared mind.....


----------



## BBC co

WXeastern
Despite another forecaster calling me an "Idiot" I see he is now talking about the possibility of accumulating snow in the Mid Atlantic from the Valentines day system..Now isnt that Ironic? Lol He is probably mad because I recognized the synoptic setup before he did! Oh well life goes on and now on to the weather!

The newest run of the most dependable guidance model we have at this range still has the significant snow storm for the TN valley/Mid Atlantic and Northeast during the Valentines day timeframe. (This is two runs in a row) Alot of forecasters are taking temperature profiles verbatim 10 days out which is a NO NO with a system of this caliber. This type of system will be an overperformer if it verifies not an underperformer!

If the storm that the european model shows takes the track that it is suggesting it will dump significant snows in the cold sector of the low (Deformation band) up and down the I-95 corridor and into the Appalachians. This is a CLASSIC Miller A storm system that turns into an intense Nor'easter. I repeat..If the system on the euro verifies climatology will ensure a significant snowfall for a large chunk of the eastern US! I expect you will start seeing this storm start to trend colder and colder on guidance models as blocking will also likely trend much stronger. Fun Times lay ahead..Stay Tuned!


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1587414 said:


> LOL, you obviously don't own or run a SIM operation. Waiting till the day of on a potential 12 inch storm is like waiting till the day your wife gives birth to your first born to start prepping the nursery. Was that a serious response???!!
> 
> Chance favors the prepared mind.....


I guess i would like to know how you define a "SIM" operation. Not for nothing but "seeing" a storm in the gulf or the pacific and "getting ready" doesn't mean much to me. Local weather seems to do a good enough job giving us a timeline, so i don't need to spend hours watching a bunch of models all doing different things. In regards to own or run an operation, I've been plowing for myself for 15 years 86 residential accounts. I find it funny when people claim they have a "major" operation with a pic of their 2004 GMC with a chuck of rust hanging off the front. (not directed towards you)3


----------



## Krrz350

Ummm, excuse me but my gmc is an 03 and those aren't chunks of rust, they are specially designed iron oxide cooling vents....


----------



## chrisf250

Just spit out my beer laughing


----------



## mansf123

steady light snow here...im thinking we might get a plow in tonight??


----------



## darryl g

I went ahead and put my plow on. I have a few accounts that need a push at 1 inch and it looks like a good chance I'll be needing it Friday anyway. So the bottom line for Friday seems to be anything from some light rain to a full blown blizzard...yeah that sure helps me prepare, lol.


----------



## awgolasplowing

All I have to say about fri-sat is :realmad:WTF. all winter long its been BS forcasts and very little snow fall amounts, rain, warm temps(dec), now that i'm going away snowmobiling it going to be like 2 ft. of snow and pissed off customers. I'll bet it's going to be the only time we get a big storm all winter.


----------



## Cutter1

I hear there is a monster brewing for friday in boston


----------



## Santry426

Don't jinx us Cutter!


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1587443 said:


> I guess i would like to know how you define a "SIM" operation. Not for nothing but "seeing" a storm in the gulf or the pacific and "getting ready" doesn't mean much to me. Local weather seems to do a good enough job giving us a timeline, so i don't need to spend hours watching a bunch of models all doing different things. In regards to own or run an operation, I've been plowing for myself for 15 years 86 residential accounts. I find it funny when people claim they have a "major" operation with a pic of their 2004 GMC with a chuck of rust hanging off the front. (not directed towards you)3


I define it as my ass on the line. If I don't have enough resources on hand, I don't complete within the set peramiters. It obviously takes far more planning to deal with a 12inch plus blizzard then it does a 3 inch. I do an extraordinary amount of work for who I have on regular staff and equipment. Big storms require precise execution. The day of just doesn't cut it for my standards.


----------



## awgolasplowing

anybody in the derry NH area looking for extra cashpayup?


----------



## amscapes03

Krrz350;1587386 said:


> I'll probably also keep an eye on Nelly Carino's tits


Amen to that!!!!!


----------



## Krrz350

If we get nothing down here by the Cape I will gladly drive up there and do your accounts


----------



## Santry426

Whats the going rate for a skidsteer with operator around here?


----------



## gtmustang00

I just heard up to 2 feet in the news. WTF?


----------



## CornerStoneProp

My truck started having issues with a misfire so that should make for a couple inches at least!


----------



## sectlandscaping

CornerStoneProp;1587540 said:


> My truck started having issues with a misfire so that should make for a couple inches at least!


My plow wouldnt move today. Front axle is making a crazy noise and Im out of salt.


----------



## theholycow

sectlandscaping;1587547 said:


> My plow wouldnt move today. Front axle is making a crazy noise and Im out of salt.


Wife's SUV broke and fixing it isn't happening until the weekend so we're down to my pickup and my 1980 Buick. We're getting 3 feet of snow.


----------



## awgolasplowing

Krrz350;1587527 said:


> If we get nothing down here by the Cape I will gladly drive up there and do your accounts


I thank you for the thought:salute:, but it definately won't be worth the fuel money for you to drive up.

For what it's worth I hope the south gets pounded on this one.

As long as we get it next.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

All of these computer models you guys are posting are confusing and worthless to like 96% of the members on here, Why not start just telling us how much snow in inches you think we will get.


----------



## RoseMan806

Steady snow in Rockland. Wishing it would amount to something.


----------



## nepatsfan

Santry426;1587528 said:


> Whats the going rate for a skidsteer with operator around here?


75 an hour is what I charge for skid steer but I only use it for removal. It stays at the shop and loads salt until it's needed at a site.


----------



## Santry426

RoseMan806;1587588 said:


> Steady snow in Rockland. Wishing it would amount to something.


Maybe an inch todd


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1587587 said:


> All of these computer models you guys are posting are confusing and worthless to like 96% of the members on here, Why not start just telling us how much snow in inches you think we will get.


:laughing: couldn't agree moreThumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1587590 said:


> 75 an hour is what I charge for skid steer but I only use it for removal. It stays at the shop and loads salt until it's needed at a site.


Tried posting from my phone earlier, but yeah 75-85...


----------



## NAHA

If any one on the north shore needs help shoot me a pm ill give u my number got a 2500 hd with a 8-5 v plow


----------



## theholycow

THEGOLDPRO;1587587 said:


> All of these computer models you guys are posting are confusing and worthless to like 96% of the members on here, Why not start just telling us how much snow in inches you think we will get.


The computer models are for the guys who are into that stuff. For the rest of us just skim the text they post, or go to the simplified stuff provided to the general public:
http://forecast.weather.gov
http://www.wunderground.com
http://www.intellicast.com
http://www.necn.com/pages/weather
http://www.weather.com
http://www.accuweather.com
http://weather.turnto10.com
etc. Those provide exactly what you're asking for.


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1587516 said:


> I define it as my ass on the line. If I don't have enough resources on hand, I don't complete within the set peramiters. It obviously takes far more planning to deal with a 12inch plus blizzard then it does a 3 inch. I do an extraordinary amount of work for who I have on regular staff and equipment. Big storms require precise execution. The day of just doesn't cut it for my standards.


THE 7 'P's

PRIOR PLANNING PREVENTS PISS POOR PERFORMANCE **********


----------



## ducaticorse

NAHA;1587616 said:


> If any one on the north shore needs help shoot me a pm ill give u my number got a 2500 hd with a 8-5 v plow


PM me I have a large lot in Chelsea I wouldnt mind having back up on. tnx


----------



## darryl g

theholycow;1587621 said:


> The computer models are for the guys who are into that stuff. For the rest of us just skim the text they post, or go to the simplified stuff provided to the general public:
> http://forecast.weather.gov
> http://www.wunderground.com
> http://www.intellicast.com
> http://www.necn.com/pages/weather
> http://www.weather.com
> http://www.accuweather.com
> http://weather.turnto10.com
> etc. Those provide exactly what you're asking for.


That's what I did and got everything from light rain to a full blown blizzard. I'm gonna place my bet on 6 to 8 inches of wet snow for the Old Saybrook, CT vicinity. Tires aren't looking too great but I got chains if we get more.


----------



## timmy1

Could be 6-12 inches w/ Fridays storm.

Could also be 6-12mm.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Weather says its snowing steady here...too lazy to get up and check


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Looks like an inch tonight. I hope salt will be all thats needed.


----------



## quigleysiding

You guys are killing me with all the talk.:laughing: They will change it 20 times in the next three days :laughing: Last thing I want is a blizzard . It would be nice if we got 3-6 that lasted about two days. I would love to make some cash. But I am not expecting it. Every time we get a good storm its allways rain. They wont know how much we are getting untill its over.


----------



## siteworkplus

$100-$110 an hour during snow events for a skidsteer w/ a competent "licensed operator" for a while now

We get a buck an hour min for any piece of equipment during the other 3 seasons, I'll be damned if I'll work for less in the snow and ice

$4 gas $4.10 diesel -more taxes state & fed- increased fees on everything I touch -Ins 10% to 15% increase, not to mention the workers comp nazi's do I need to go on?

WE need to all raise our rates or let all the chooch's who whine buy their own freakin iron

If your good at what you do and are honest you will have no problem justifying and getting the rate you deserve

I like to say to people that it kills me to sit on a site w/ over a 1/4 of a million dollars of paid for equipment not to mention the insane amount of overhead and watch the plumber get out of his brand new van w/ a 5 gallon bucket of tools and a torch and know he,s making more per hour than I am. Now whos the chooch?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

awgolasplowing;1587511 said:


> All I have to say about fri-sat is :realmad:WTF. all winter long its been BS forcasts and very little snow fall amounts, rain, warm temps(dec), now that i'm going away snowmobiling it going to be like 2 ft. of snow and pissed off customers. I'll bet it's going to be the only time we get a big storm all winter.


I hear u. We go on a guys snowmobile trip every year. I was suppose to leave fri morn. Wtf


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Wow Scott, rough day?? I know how you feel...


----------



## RoseMan806

Santry426;1587591 said:


> Maybe an inch todd


I need two inches to head out. Time to buy a sander.


----------



## siteworkplus

07PSDCREW;1587661 said:


> Wow Scott, rough day?? I know how you feel...


I'm leaving fri morn for NJ

I could use your help but i cant be around to walk you through everything

maybe the 14th I hope

I,ll be in touch


----------



## ScubaSteve728

RoseMan806;1587671 said:


> I need two inches to head out. Time to buy a sander.


its a good year for people with sanders


----------



## 97S104x4

What have you guys been hearing about the end of the weeks storm? i heard a rumor that it could be sizable, but who knows this year


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

****load of snow.


----------



## wilsonsground

97S104x4;1587688 said:


> What have you guys been hearing about the end of the weeks storm? i heard a rumor that it could be sizable, but who knows this year


If the 2 storms collide close to shore significant amounts. If they don't collide that close to shore then a smaller storm. Pretty much either way they're sying it's plow able. At least for NH anyway.


----------



## ducaticorse

Out salting meow


----------



## fordtruck661

Lots of people throwing around big numbers


----------



## advl66

Lets hope that this actually pans out to something good.


----------



## gtmustang00

Ah i hate big storms!


----------



## mansf123

heading out to salt the lots. just a warm up for whats coming friday.


----------



## ducaticorse

Just in from salting. Coating my ass, there's at least 1.5 inches out there and it's still falling..


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 1 AM EURO has us at 2.30 QPF for BDL/HFD 24 in. + Worcester 2.56 QPF 30 in. Boston and the Cape are over 2.70 GPF 24 in + Friday's Storm


----------



## vlc

We just got a coating here. Only salted half my accounts. It's times like this that I don't really like Magic salt. Sometimes it works too good!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 6z GFS, morning run, pretty much shows what the EURO put out


----------



## mulcahy mowing

That second projection really says 30" for where I am located on the ri/ma line. That sucks. I don't care who you are 30" is tough. Sucks.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mulcahy mowing;1587854 said:


> That second projection really says 30" for where I am located on the ri/ma line. That sucks. I don't care who you are 30" is tough. Sucks.


Be prepared to be out from about 6 pm Friday till 6PM Saturday and maybe even longer. We are looking at a snowfall of 2 in. an hours and this last till early/mid afternoon on Saturday


----------



## Santry426

Whdh has most of the state in 8 - 12 ....thats a big difference from 24 or 30 . So i'm lost!


----------



## nepatsfan

Ill take 8-12. I do not want anything more than a foot.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Good thing GMT400 trucks have the best bucket seats ever. Ladies and Gentlemen, this is gonna be a long one.


----------



## nepatsfan

just give me 3-6


----------



## Santry426

Now it looks like there forcasting 4-8 for coast and boston...ughhh i


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like about 15 inches here


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm in 12+, on the edge of 24+ according to the EURO.

I84/I90 area


----------



## theholycow

mulcahy mowing;1587854 said:


> That second projection really says 30" for where I am located on the ri/ma line. That sucks. I don't care who you are 30" is tough. Sucks.


You talking about the one labeled "February 5-7, 1978"?


----------



## rjfetz1

This kind of prediction makes everyone panic and rush to stop & shop, but worst of all they all fill up their cars with gas so the tanks will be full to sit in there heated garages, in the mean time gas stations close due to no gas and we end up scrambling around trying to find gas. I will end up filling my truck Thursday night and parking it. 

This is when I really really miss my diesels.


----------



## ducaticorse

Lol, boston area 30 inches? Is this the latest? I'm totally effed.


----------



## Santry426

When do the maps run again with latest?


----------



## BBC co

lunch time for the EURO


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1587855 said:


> Be prepared to be out from about 6 pm Friday till 6PM Saturday and maybe even longer. We are looking at a snowfall of 2 in. an hours and this last till early/mid afternoon on Saturday


Sheeeeeit, try Sunday night if this hits like it says. I have to truck snow out of my accounts too...


----------



## Santry426

When do the maps run again with latest?


----------



## Santry426

Damn double post my bad


----------



## brfootball45

If you guys need snow trucked from your accounts give me a call I have my two triaxles available for hire. 508-802-1930


----------



## JTK324

Morning all it's been since I've been on but I was just checking the weather for this week and this is what came across accuweather http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/watching-for-a-friday-new-engl/5617299 could be a good one 
and FYI lock up your plows or put them in your shops there are a group of guys around the providence area that are going a round stealing plows and if the plow is on the truck they steal the whole thing and then they find the truck a couple of days later with the plow gone and the truck damaged happend to me last week from my shop on Jefferson blvd in Warwick they stole the truck and we just got it back yesterday


----------



## JTK324

I'm not going to ask us all to stop talking about and this storm but let's try not to guess how much on the site maybe that will help the snow goods to be kind to us


----------



## eric02038

rjfetz1;1587875 said:


> This kind of prediction makes everyone panic and rush to stop & shop, but worst of all they all fill up their cars with gas so the tanks will be full to sit in there heated garages, in the mean time gas stations close due to no gas and we end up scrambling around trying to find gas. I will end up filling my truck Thursday night and parking it.
> 
> This is when I really really miss my diesels.


It's not 1978 anymore. They have plenty of gas delivery trucks these days


----------



## ducaticorse

Funny though, the towns are really planning for this ball buster. Three towns I operate in had easily half of what they normally would have dispatched for what we got last night. Pronounced absence in municipal snow and ice management, they're planning on a big one too by trying to save a cpl bucks now.


----------



## quigleysiding

I was out salting this morning and there were guys plowing lots. I saw four different lots plowed .We only had a 1/2 inch  They must be practicing for the big storm


----------



## AlliedMike

Quigley let me know if u need extra hands


----------



## cpmi

Just checked NWS site for my area-calling for 1/2-3/4 inch total accumulation (valley area of ct)-every other site/media outlet is calling for the end of the world-gotta love it!


----------



## ducaticorse

quigleysiding;1587946 said:


> I was out salting this morning and there were guys plowing lots. I saw four different lots plowed .We only had a 1/2 inch  They must be practicing for the big storm


We got PDC to 2 inches in Boston. I should have billed for a plow, but no sense being greedy. Ive got 2 salt runs in this week which paid entirely for the used snoway stainless spreader I just bought. Love that.


----------



## AlliedMike

Just got told by my boss to hire 4 more guys lol


----------



## quigleysiding

AlliedMike;1587947 said:


> Quigley let me know if u need extra hands


I plow for the state and do a few lots on the side. So I wont be much help to you. If we get what they are calling for I am sure someone will put you to work.


----------



## AlliedMike

Ya what do you think we will get


----------



## theholycow

eric02038;1587921 said:


> It's not 1978 anymore. They have plenty of gas delivery trucks these days


...and plenty of gas to put in them and plenty of preparation to move snow off the road so the delivery trucks can get through -- but is there plenty of equipment to move thousands of stranded vehicles off the unplowed road?


quigleysiding;1587946 said:


> I was out salting this morning and there were guys plowing lots. I saw four different lots plowed .We only had a 1/2 inch  They must be practicing for the big storm


At 4am I heard the town truck scrape by twice. Must have been scraping off leftover salt and sand from the last run to put down fresh stuff...


----------



## quigleysiding

AlliedMike;1587960 said:


> Ya what do you think we will get


Have to wait untill its over. I guess it depends on the rain snow line. The weather lady said who ever ends up in the sweet spot could get 2 feet. I dont want that much.


----------



## ducaticorse

Latest for Boston is 7-17.. LOL


----------



## nepatsfan

quigleysiding;1587946 said:


> I was out salting this morning and there were guys plowing lots. I saw four different lots plowed .We only had a 1/2 inch  They must be practicing for the big storm


We plowed a couple lots. Had probably a half inch total. What you guys gotta remember is that some of us have seasonals. Some small lots might take me 10-15 minutes to do a quick plow and then I'll salt lightly rather than go heavy with salt and burn it off. Just something to consider, customers love it because their lots look great and they feel like they are getting premier service. I save a few bucks when I do at that way. It has to be the right timing and right situation but it works for us.


----------



## mwalsh9152

lol theres been a whole lot of chatter in this thread in the past day or so! While Im excited to see snow....mega storms just suck.

Anyone in the Wakefield area that might need a hand, I'm available. I didnt take on much of anything this year due to an unknown real work schedule


----------



## AlliedMike

walsh I could use another shoveler if your intrested


----------



## ducaticorse

AlliedMike;1588006 said:


> walsh I could use another shoveler if your intrested


LOL, he's in Boston MA...


----------



## KartAnimal29

Santry426;1587906 said:


> When do the maps run again with latest?


They all start again around 10:30 -11 and end with the EURO at 1



AlliedMike;1587955 said:


> Just got told by my boss to hire 4 more guys lol


I have 27 residential and I just told a buddy I might need a hand


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO snowfall map


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I need someone to work for.... Anyone?


----------



## 02powerstroke

looks like rains going to cut my totals down ALOT


----------



## AC2717

getting geared up here, round of checks on equipment this evening!!!


----------



## leigh

For once I hope the euro is accurate. Calling for 6-12" for my area.I would prefer 6"but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Santry426

Weather.gov says 1 or 2 inches for weymouth due to rain ...I really hope its wrong but that was the case for the second storm of the year. Guys inland look lucky


----------



## ducaticorse

I honestly do not want the 12. 10 would be money. Custy's are gonna be heartbroken when they receive their bills if we get 15. Going to have to have Rocco and Knuckles deliver them to make sure they know I'm not messing around....


----------



## brfootball45

This is the recent map ive been following the forum on accuweather


----------



## brfootball45

by any means im not a weather person just saw that on there thought id share


----------



## AC2717

still looking for someone to take on a resi in West Roxbury,


----------



## ducaticorse

brfootball45;1588051 said:


> This is the recent map ive been following the forum on accuweather


Is that saying 30 + for Boston lol?


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1588064 said:


> Is that saying 30 + for Boston lol?


Boston has almost 3 in of precipitation. With an 10:1 ration 30 in. if it's 15:1 , run :laughing:


----------



## Fisher II

Just looked at weather.gov as well for Weymouth Ma. (15 mins south of Boston) and they are only predicting about 2-3 inches. Ch 7 is saying 8-12, and others are hinting at 30+. I have no faith in any of these!


----------



## captadamnj

This model generally WAY overdoes precipitation so I would highly discount this scenario happening, but have you ever seen a model put down 48"-60" from RI clear to Canada? Gonna fight over who gets the "max 64 in."?

"GONNA NEED A BIGGER PLOW"


----------



## Santry426

I have more faith in the 2-3 due to rain just because it's been one of those years


----------



## KartAnimal29

captadamnj;1588087 said:


> This model generally WAY overdoes precipitation so I would highly discount this scenario happening, but have you ever seen a model put down 48"-60" from RI clear to Canada?
> 
> "GONNA NEED A BIGGER PLOW"


Ya the NAM is over dong this big time.


----------



## Krrz350

Still looking for someone to take on a residential in Taunton, it's right near the green, easy wrap around h, one of my best paying customers. PM me


----------



## brfootball45

Getting kinda nervous for this one, the amount of snow talked on the accuweather forum, we would be in shut down


----------



## WeatherWorks

*Going to be a good one!!*

Enjoy this one guys...The NAM is showing this storm exploding, might not see 60 inches, but we will be raising our total predictions for Fri/Sat this afternoon. Double digets are almost certain at this point.

http://weatherworksinc.com/noreaster-friday


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS hr 48










54










60


----------



## vlc

I hope I remember how to hook my plows up. Its been so long. 
I love it when people go into panic mode like this. I got 3 emails for plowing quotes this morning. Haha!


----------



## brfootball45

70 mph winds there calling for


----------



## nepatsfan

WeatherWorks;1588112 said:


> Enjoy this one guys...The NAM is showing this storm exploding, might not see 60 inches, but we will be raising our total predictions for Fri/Sat this afternoon. Double digets are almost certain at this point.
> 
> http://weatherworksinc.com/noreaster-friday


Dont raise them too high. If you are going to do double digits make it 10!


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1588122 said:


> I hope I remember how to hook my plows up. Its been so long.
> I love it when people go into panic mode like this. I got 3 emails for plowing quotes this morning. Haha!


I got a few phone calls this morning looking for a quote. I told them I'm not taking on anymore accounts.They then said can you give me a price, I said sure.250.00


----------



## pldann86

Pickup's are going to be pretty useless if this comes to fruition for BOS, unless you stay pretty close to all your accounts.....you guys with loaders..payuppayuppayup


----------



## KartAnimal29

GGEM is on board now. http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1588174 said:


> GGEM is on board now. http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


What does this mean?


----------



## AlliedMike

Big snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1588199 said:


> What does this mean?


Snow :laughing: just saying that it's on board with the EURO solution now. I wouldn't worry about it showing rain for the coast, I don't think that the coast see's any rain out of this


----------



## whitegmc

Looks like everyone is claiming a minimum of 6" for me (worcester county) maybe up to 2'...gotta keep a close eye on this one!


----------



## AlliedMike

No rain as of 12


----------



## KartAnimal29

The Brazilian Model just go done and it's looking very good


----------



## 02powerstroke

Did this slide south since this morning?? Im not seeing rain now.


----------



## ss502gmc

This is becoming increasingly likely it seems. Everybody better sleep the next 2 days because we won't be sleeping between fri and Sunday!!!


----------



## brfootball45

This is gunna be huge fellas get ready


----------



## theholycow

KartAnimal29;1588217 said:


> The Brazilian Model just go done and it's looking very good
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/529231_10151423727614605_498345388_n.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> [QUOTE=02powerstroke;1588224]Did this slide south since this morning?? Im not seeing rain now.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Saw photo of model then read "slide south". [IMG]http://allofftopic.com/images/smilies/creepygusta.png


----------



## 02powerstroke

never mind its ******* rain for the cape 2-4" really everyone else gets a 15-20 we get 2-4....


----------



## nepatsfan

i just watched channel 5 and i didnt see 2-4 for you-like 8-10 on the cape


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1588234 said:


> never mind its ******* rain for the cape 2-4" really everyone else gets a 15-20 we get 2-4....


I like what nepatsfan said. I always look at the EURO the most as it's the best model out there. You might start off with some mixing but you will switch over to snow and see a good amount .


----------



## KartAnimal29

CRAS


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1588234 said:


> never mind its ******* rain for the cape 2-4" really everyone else gets a 15-20 we get 2-4....


----------



## mackclmodel

brfootball45;1588111 said:


> Getting kinda nervous for this one, the amount of snow talked on the accuweather forum, we would be in shut down


All by the hour driver. You still plowing for the state this year ? Ch.7 says 15-20"


----------



## cpmi

Not that I rely on them but regularly check a few different weather sites-I would love to know what models they are watching. National weather service still calling for rain Friday afternoon with accumulations around 2 inches in my neck of the woods (north of I-95 in CT).


----------



## jhall22guitar

This is actually lookin good, lets hope that it happens so we can all make some money. And show people why we do what we do!


----------



## darryl g

Accuweather's Henry Margusity regarding this weekend. http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...dy-to-hit-new-england-nyc-on-the-edge/5683489


----------



## KartAnimal29

cpmi;1588256 said:


> Not that I rely on them but regularly check a few different weather sites-I would love to know what models they are watching. National weather service still calling for rain Friday afternoon with accumulations around 2 inches in my neck of the woods (north of I-95 in CT).


The coast might see some mixing but I really can't see you guys only getting 2 in. out of this. Everyone is being very cautious right now. I'm sure by tomorrow afternoon everyone will bump there totals up.


----------



## lawn king

Its been almost two seasons since we had a real storm. I guess sooner or later its gonna happen right?


----------



## brfootball45

mackclmodel;1588255 said:


> All by the hour driver. You still plowing for the state this year ? Ch.7 says 15-20"


Yes sir still on the state how about you


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 12th and the 18th are also looking like good storms too


----------



## Santry426

Now to find a rental place with a skidder still available on the south shore


----------



## mackclmodel

brfootball45;1588281 said:


> Yes sir still on the state how about you


The state's playing games on cutting back on combos if you didn't get the closed loop system which my buddy didn't, can't blame him, it's hard to justify almost 10 grand on a 30 yr old snow only truck you know...But this year I'm running a nice little Mitsubushi Fuso 4x4 mason dump for a guy plowing for the town of Norfolk


----------



## theholycow

lawn king;1588277 said:


> Its been almost two seasons since we had a real storm. I guess sooner or later its gonna happen right?


I got close to a foot at the end of December...what did you get from that one?


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1588132 said:


> Dont raise them too high. If you are going to do double digits make it 10!


hey andy whats up?

I met someone at the manderin that told me he saw someone in a p/u with a guy in the back holding a push spreader salting a lot in franklin

Not you I hope?


----------



## ss502gmc

Anyone know where to get bulk salt in the south shore??? I'm almost out and the place I go isn't selling it now... I only need 3 ton. I've been using last years stock pile up until now


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO just got done. It shift the storm to the East a bit. Storm totals are still the same.


----------



## Santry426

Place in taunton I belive SS let me get there name


----------



## ss502gmc

Santry426;1588313 said:


> Place in taunton I belive SS let me get there name


Yea, that's where I go but some other place bought them out and they won't sell to me unless I set up an account which won't even happen today....


----------



## lawn king

If what im hearing/seeing today is the same deal tomorrow, im gonna load my machine onto the trailer for removal/relocation. Im not sure if i remember how to chain & bind a loader for snow work!


----------



## BPK63

Oh boy here it comes for Friday! Anywhere from a dusting to 2 feet! These weather guys crack me up. They can see it coming on their radar, but other than that they ain't got a clue.


----------



## brfootball45

If anyone needs dump trucks to haul away snow from there site please give me a call or shoot me a email at [email protected], 508-802-1930


----------



## BBC co

ss502gmc;1588303 said:


> Anyone know where to get bulk salt in the south shore??? I'm almost out and the place I go isn't selling it now... I only need 3 ton. I've been using last years stock pile up until now


JF Price weymouth open 24 hours for storms don't think u need acct either http://www.jfpriceco.com/crushed_stone.html


----------



## Santry426

New england recyclng in taunton. 115/ton no acct needed


----------



## jandjcarpentry

If anyone needs help with some driveways in Pembroke and surrounding areas call or text me 617-966-0134


----------



## unhcp

I am just hoping it snows, the more snow the better


----------



## Krrz350

jandjcarpentry;1588340 said:


> If anyone needs help with some driveways in Pembroke and surrounding areas call or text me 617-966-0134


Keeping your number handy, I'm right on the middle borrow North Carver line.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The loop only goes out 48 hours , but you can get a look as to how this is all going to go down

http://hp6.wright-weather.com/eastnmm.shtml


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Hell yeah chris...the more the merrier...


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Krrz350;1588361 said:


> Keeping your number handy, I'm right on the middle borrow North Carver line.


Sounds good.


----------



## Krrz350

Holy **** Kart, that is bad ass, praying I'm watching it go down like that on the radar! You got me on the Brazilian model too.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Precip amounts. Pick your local city out. Normal ratio's are 10:1 , but we could see 15:1 as this looks like it might be a bit colder now

Augusta: 1.42”
Bangor: 1.10”
Bedford: 2.87”
Berlin: 1.24”
Beverly: 2.82”
Boston: 2.97”
Bridgeport: 1.56”
Chicopee Falls: 1.72”
Concord: 1.96”
Danbury: 1.41”
Fitchburg: 2.51”
Groton: 2.17”
Hartford: 1.79”
Hyannis: 2.58”
Jaffrey: 2.05”
Keene: 1.65”
Lebanon: 1.20”
Lewiston: 1.58”
Manchester: 2.32”
Martha’s Vineyard: 2.71”
Milton: 3.03”
Nashua: 2.43”
New Haven: 1.68”
Pittsfield: 1.38”
Plymouth: 2.89”
Portland: 1.99”
Portsmouth: 2.44”
Providence: 3.04”
Taunton: 3.06”
Westfield: 1.70”
Worcester: 2.54”


----------



## KartAnimal29

Krrz350;1588372 said:


> Holy **** Kart, that is bad ass, praying I'm watching it go down like that on the radar! You got me on the Brazilian model too.


LOL The Brazilian Model is a little joke in the weather world


----------



## stevejfromRI

Providence: 3.04” @ 15:1

30.4"- 45.6" Holy S*** 

Yup... gonna need a bigger plow!


----------



## vlc

Just curious... For you guys that haul snow off site in my area, where do you dump it?


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1588299 said:


> hey andy whats up?
> 
> I met someone at the manderin that told me he saw someone in a p/u with a guy in the back holding a push spreader salting a lot in franklin
> 
> Not you I hope?


BUSTED!!!wesportwesport

That's my new spreader! HAHA...no that wasn't me


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1588391 said:


> Just curious... For you guys that haul snow off site in my area, where do you dump it?


Into a bigger pile :laughing:


----------



## 07PSDCREW

That's it... I've determined it's not going to snow now.... This guy hasn't washed his truck yet...but on the other hand, maybe it will. He removed the sander and now the fuel pump is dead. Parts won't be here till Friday afternoon. Can't even tell the truck is green..!


----------



## AlliedMike

get a rent a truck lol and beat ths crap out of it


----------



## whitegmc

yikes, I'd have an anxiety attack....i had to replace the starter in my 7.3 yesterday and that was stressing me out....only a matter of time until something else goes out i guess...haha


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I might need a bigger truck...


----------



## jhall22guitar

So the 10:1 for taunton means over 2ft right?


----------



## BBC co

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service taunton ma
319 pm est wed feb 6 2013

...a potential historic winter storm and blizzard is expected to
drop 1 to 2 feet of snow across much of the region friday into
saturday...

Maz005>007-013>018-riz001>004-070430-
/o.can.kbox.ws.a.0002.130208t0600z-130209t1800z/
/o.new.kbox.bz.a.0001.130208t1200z-130209t2100z/
central middlesex ma-western essex ma-eastern essex ma-
western norfolk ma-southeast middlesex ma-suffolk ma-
eastern norfolk ma-northern bristol ma-western plymouth ma-
northwest providence ri-southeast providence ri-western kent ri-
eastern kent ri-
including the cities of...framingham...lowell...lawrence...
Gloucester...foxboro...norwood...cambridge...boston...quincy...
Taunton...brockton...foster...smithfield...providence...
West greenwich...warwick
319 pm est wed feb 6 2013

...blizzard watch in effect from friday morning through saturday
afternoon...
...winter storm watch is cancelled...

The national weather service in taunton has issued a blizzard
watch...which is in effect from friday morning through saturday
afternoon. The winter storm watch has been cancelled.

* locations...much of eastern massachusetts as well as northern and
central rhode island. This includes the boston to providence
corridor.

* hazard types...heavy snow with the potential for blizzard
conditions.

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 12 to 24 inches.

* timing...light snow develops by friday morning. Snow will
increase intensity during friday afternoon. The heaviest snow
will occur friday night into saturday morning.

* impacts...heavy snow and strong winds will bring the potential
for blizzard conditions. The worst of the storm will be friday
night into saturday morning. Snowfall rates of 2 to 3 inches per
hour possible. Travel may become nearly impossible with blowing
and drifting snow.

* winds...northeast 25 to 35 mph with gusts up to 55 mph.

* visibilities...one quarter mile or less at times.

* temperatures...in the mid 20s.


Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A blizzard watch means there is a potential for considerable
falling and/or blowing snow with sustained winds or frequent
gusts over 35 mph and visibilities below 1/4 mile for at least
3 hours. White out conditions will be possible...making travel
very dangerous. Be prepared to alter any travel plans.


----------



## AlliedMike

kart im in the Groton ct area what does that mean for us 2.17 how much is that entale


----------



## ducaticorse

AlliedMike;1588425 said:


> kart im in the Groton ct area what does that mean for us 2.17 how much is that entale


20-30 inches plus


----------



## BBC co

2.17 @ 10:1 is 21.7"


----------



## AlliedMike

ducati are you for real lol here and is he referring to Groton CT


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1588418 said:


> Urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service taunton ma
> 319 pm est wed feb 6 2013
> 
> ...a potential historic winter storm and blizzard is expected to
> drop 1 to 2 feet of snow across much of the region friday into
> saturday...
> 
> Maz005>007-013>018-riz001>004-070430-
> /o.can.kbox.ws.a.0002.130208t0600z-130209t1800z/
> /o.new.kbox.bz.a.0001.130208t1200z-130209t2100z/
> central middlesex ma-western essex ma-eastern essex ma-
> western norfolk ma-southeast middlesex ma-suffolk ma-
> eastern norfolk ma-northern bristol ma-western plymouth ma-
> northwest providence ri-southeast providence ri-western kent ri-
> eastern kent ri-
> including the cities of...framingham...lowell...lawrence...
> Gloucester...foxboro...norwood...cambridge...boston...quincy...
> Taunton...brockton...foster...smithfield...providence...
> West greenwich...warwick
> 319 pm est wed feb 6 2013
> 
> ...blizzard watch in effect from friday morning through saturday
> afternoon...
> ...winter storm watch is cancelled...
> 
> The national weather service in taunton has issued a blizzard
> watch...which is in effect from friday morning through saturday
> afternoon. The winter storm watch has been cancelled.
> 
> * locations...much of eastern massachusetts as well as northern and
> central rhode island. This includes the boston to providence
> corridor.
> 
> * hazard types...heavy snow with the potential for blizzard
> conditions.
> 
> * accumulations...snow accumulation of 12 to 24 inches.
> 
> * timing...light snow develops by friday morning. Snow will
> increase intensity during friday afternoon. The heaviest snow
> will occur friday night into saturday morning.
> 
> * impacts...heavy snow and strong winds will bring the potential
> for blizzard conditions. The worst of the storm will be friday
> night into saturday morning. Snowfall rates of 2 to 3 inches per
> hour possible. Travel may become nearly impossible with blowing
> and drifting snow.
> 
> * winds...northeast 25 to 35 mph with gusts up to 55 mph.
> 
> * visibilities...one quarter mile or less at times.
> 
> * temperatures...in the mid 20s.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> A blizzard watch means there is a potential for considerable
> falling and/or blowing snow with sustained winds or frequent
> gusts over 35 mph and visibilities below 1/4 mile for at least
> 3 hours. White out conditions will be possible...making travel
> very dangerous. Be prepared to alter any travel plans.


This is for Bradly Airport in CT

ECMWF Deterministic FORECAST FOR: BDL LAT= 41.93 LON= -72.68 ELE= 180

12Z FEB06
2 M 850 SFC SFC 700 6 HR 500 1000
TMP TMP PRS RHU RHU QPF HGT 500
(C) (C) (MB) (PCT) (PCT) (IN) (DM) THK
WED 12Z 06-FEB -5.0 -10.1 1016 88 47 0.00 535 522
WED 18Z 06-FEB 1.4 -11.1 1017 50 28 0.00 538 525
THU 00Z 07-FEB -4.9 -10.7 1023 51 21 0.00 544 525
THU 06Z 07-FEB -6.8 -10.0 1028 54 29 0.00 548 526
THU 12Z 07-FEB -7.1 -10.2 1031 47 69 0.00 550 526
THU 18Z 07-FEB -0.5 -10.6 1031 31 92 0.00 553 528
FRI 00Z 08-FEB -4.0 -10.3 1031 52 93 0.00 554 530
FRI 06Z 08-FEB -5.8 -9.4 1031 65 94 0.00 554 530
FRI 12Z 08-FEB -3.6 -6.6 1027 74 94 0.01 553 532
FRI 18Z 08-FEB 0.4 -4.0 1021 79 97 0.03 552 536
SAT 00Z 09-FEB -0.3 -3.4 1014 93 100 0.22 549 538
SAT 06Z 09-FEB -0.5 -6.3 1007 90 100 0.40 542 536
SAT 12Z 09-FEB -7.2 -11.9 1010 79 100 0.41 536 528
SAT 18Z 09-FEB -5.5 -7.4 1012 74 95 0.65 536 526
SUN 00Z 10-FEB -8.0 -7.3 1019 64 61 0.07 541 526
SUN 06Z 10-FEB -14.7 -5.1 1024 71 6 0.00 546 528
SUN 12Z 10-FEB -15.8 -3.9 1026 73 28 0.00 549 529

The 3rd from the right column is the precip amount.

If you look at Friday 12z, Noon , it shows .01 but I'm sure the first hour or so will juts get sucked up by the dry cold air. I'm pretty sure it won't really start coming down till 4 or 6 on Friday. It doesn't stop snowing till sometime after 6 PM on Saturday . If you look at 0z Sunday it still have .07 falling 0z would be Midnight. So somewhere after 6 it should start to wind down. This is for Bradly Air Port only


----------



## AlliedMike

kart are you referring to Groton ct


----------



## vlc

KartAnimal29;1588400 said:


> Into a bigger pile :laughing:


Smart ass! Haha


----------



## KartAnimal29

Here she is boys, and sh looks pizzed. Gonna have to see if the south get any bad storms out of it

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1588447 said:


> Smart ass! Haha


I've been known by that name a few time


----------



## johnhealey1776

If anyone needs help in middleborough/lakeville.carver area hit me up. I have a sizeable route but Im sure Ill find some time.


----------



## 02powerstroke

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32357930.42471.177750905693366&type=1&theater latest from nation weather service


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like 15 to 20 for alot of ma


----------



## KartAnimal29

02powerstroke;1588465 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32357930.42471.177750905693366&type=1&theater latest from nation weather service


I've been wondering when they were going to update there totals. Thanks


----------



## 02powerstroke

went from 1-2 this am to 10-14 lol


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Winter Storm Watch for Northern New London, CT 

... WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN UPTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON. 

* LOCATIONS... INTERIOR SOUTHERN CONNECTICUT. 

* HAZARD TYPES... HEAVY SNOW... SLEET... AND FREEZING RAIN. 

* ACCUMULATIONS... SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 18 TO 24 INCHES... ALONG WITH AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE. 

Should be interesting. Are we ready?


----------



## lucky921

W xwisk is saying 30 for Boston keep going up a d longer duration


----------



## MSsnowplowing

02powerstroke;1588495 said:


> went from 1-2 this am to 10-14 lol


I just saw one site that said you might get 2 feet.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we dont need 2 feet 6 inches is fine for me


----------



## BBC co

Just throwing it out there NAPA auto parts stocks most Fisher parts in their stores knowing the dealers are the first call for every one and in a storm like this are probably gonna be sold out of most stock come the end of this

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
"My friend Brad Field, says that in his nearly 30 years as a meteorologist, he has never seen forecast models predicting some of the snow totals for Connecticut and other parts of New England. This storm will have a major impact on Connecticut beginning Friday."

WBZ Weather
"Latest RPM absolutely crushes us with 2-3 feet of snow inland away from the coast. Hard to believe. This solution could be one if not THE heaviest snowfall for eastern MA on record. Plenty of time for fine tuning between now and then...Just Wow!"
WBZ Weather
B- B-B- Blizzard! 12 EURO model run Snow total by Saturday afternoon based on a snow ratio of 10-1. Widespread 18-24" across eastern MA is possible with pockets up to 30+"! Really? This model has been consistent. This model is almost identical to the same amount of snow as the Blizzard of 78. Jackpot amounts near Norwood and N. RI. Ironic on the 35th anniversary.


----------



## lucky921

Wbz 4 Boston just uped it to 2-3 feet


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1588524 said:


> Wbz 4 Boston just uped it to 2-3 feet


ya I just seen 4.0 precipitation map for Boston = 40" @ 10:1 from US National Weather Service Eastern Region
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...80822121.60708.143979475680226&type=1&theater
if it turned 15:1 thats 60"








The greatest uncertainty regarding the storm is where the rain-show line will set up. Easterly winds ahead of the storm will bring warmer air off the ocean for much of NJ, the New York City metro area including Long Island, and coastal CT, RI, and far southeastern MA. A period of rain is expected across these areas before colder air is pulled into the intensifying storm causing the precipitation to change back to snow Friday night. If the rain changes back to snow sooner (or remains as snow),* much more snow will accumulate across these areas.*


----------



## stevejfromRI

i just hope it dosent get too nasty out there for the small plow operators... 2-3 feet is not sounding as good as 8-10 inches did.


----------



## mackclmodel

BBC co;1588531 said:


> ya I just seen 4.0 precipitation map for Boston = 40" @ 10:1 from US National Weather Service Eastern Region
> 
> if it turned 15:1 thats 60"


Pete Bouchard says 16-24 with isolated spots at 30"


----------



## Santry426

I'll be bouncing around from lots in weymouth, quincy,and braintree if someone gets in a jam and needs to have something hit quickly. Shoot me a message. With this much snow good to have other's local


----------



## ducaticorse

stevejfromRI;1588537 said:


> i just hope it dosent get too nasty out there for the small plow operators... 2-3 feet is not sounding as good as 8-10 inches did.


You can say that again...


----------



## performanceplus

Once you get to a certain point, it doesn't sound good anymore! All we can do is do our job. Its the path we chose.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Well...this should be a long one boys.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Git er done! Lets show them why we are here!


----------



## mackclmodel

Hopefully Duvall Patrick will use that melon head of his and call a state of emergency or this will be like the "Blizzard of 78" with a bunch of stuck yuppies in the suv's causing a massive cluster ef


----------



## ducaticorse

mackclmodel;1588555 said:


> Hopefully Duvall Patrick will use that melon head of his and call a state of emergency or this will be like the "Blizzard of 78" with a bunch of stuck yuppies in the suv's causing a massive cluster ef


I expect that one to be called by noon time friday.


----------



## vlc

I am so psyched right now! I feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## stevejfromRI

im sure we will all be spending the day tomorrow checking equipment, fine tuning and doing those last minute fixes. In case anyone is looking for one of those rubber snow foils. Pioneer in Seekonk has them under $100 i called another place (in RI) that wanted almost $300 for the "fisher" unit. I figured with the powder i better get one...

good luck all


----------



## Santry426

I hope so...I gotta work my normal job down in fall river til the state kicks us off the roads. Then commute up to my house in weymouth to get my truck.... 24 turns into a **** show


----------



## BBC co

mackclmodel;1588555 said:


> Hopefully Duvall Patrick will use that melon head of his and call a state of emergency or this will be like the "Blizzard of 78" with a bunch of stuck yuppies in the suv's causing a massive cluster ef


:laughing:


----------



## jhall22guitar

vlc;1588564 said:


> I am so psyched right now! I feel like a kid at Christmas.


Dont we all. And Deval needs to call the State of Emergency on Thursday so I dont go to school Friday, either way right now school on Friday is lookin like I might now be there, sorry Wentworth, i need to pay your bill somehow! Thumbs Up


----------



## chrisf250

I skipped soooo many classes to plow. Professors understand, though I went to zoomass not Wentworth lol


----------



## brfootball45

jhall22guitar;1588574 said:


> Dont we all. And Deval needs to call the State of Emergency on Thursday so I dont go to school Friday, either way right now school on Friday is lookin like I might now be there, sorry Wentworth, i need to pay your bill somehow! Thumbs Up


 Ya i wont be making wentworth either lol


----------



## jhall22guitar

brfootball45;1588591 said:


> Ya i wont be making wentworth either lol


Im a freshman in CM, you?

ChrisF250 my boss will understand, hes a WIT graduate, my profesors may not, I have a chem lab on Fridays . F#ck


----------



## KartAnimal29

stevejfromRI;1588537 said:


> i just hope it dosent get too nasty out there for the small plow operators... 2-3 feet is not sounding as good as 8-10 inches did.


I have a Ranger with a Meyer's 6.5 on it. Keep it in low range and take you time and this isn't a bad small ploy truck. I use to work for someone, about 10 years ago , that I drove an f350 with a 460 in it.That thing could push some snow and I'd never even think about doing that with what I have. I have 27 driveway here in town and this truck is perfect for them. Old factory town with tons of 2 family houses with small narrow driveways. I'm sure I'll be going out around 8PM to stay on top of it. I'm also having a buddy taking 10 of them for this storm. Usually takes me about 10 hours to work 8 or 10 in. so I'm going to need a hand on this one.

Remember guys to push these piles back as far as you can , just like the beginning of the year. There are 2 more storms that have been showing up in the next 11 days. They both looked good when I looked at then last night


----------



## brfootball45

Senior in cm lol


----------



## ScubaSteve728

i am looking for a recent snow fall total amount map for the storm if anyone would like to post one up


----------



## jhall22guitar

brfootball45;1588599 said:


> Senior in cm lol


Woo! Go CM haha. Hopefully Harney for my chem class, Cosmo, and my english teacher will understand.Thumbs Up


----------



## xtreem3d

Congrats and good luck to you all...maybe Fri into the weekend is a small blessing for you, Take lots of pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Steve


----------



## fordtruck661

Just went a bought a new Toro 21" Snow thrower .....I had been putting it off all year. Sure will beat having to shovel all this snow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'll jump on, definitely push your piles back with more snow showing up in the models...


----------



## quigleysiding

Morrissey snow removal;1588512 said:


> we dont need 2 feet 6 inches is fine for me


 X 2 What a **** show if we get 2 feet.


----------



## abbe

brfootball45;1588599 said:


> Senior in cm lol


What's your name if you don't mind sharing? I should be a senior in the CM program but I dropped after freshmen year. I'm at URI now.

I was in baker hall freshmen year probably the same time you were a freshmen too. Buddies with guys like Tim oneil and Tim rago.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Sounds like you guys will have a few long days! Just as a question from someone 13hrs away, would it be worth heading up there with some equipment? I know it always sounds like a good idea on paper, but if you guys really get 3-4ft I imagine the more equipment the better? Even to help out cities and towns? Love to hear some input, either way, good luck to all you lucky mofo's!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hyperventilating...forecast for Worcester just hit 35 inches! HOLY ****!


----------



## fordtruck661

ohiogreenworks;1588625 said:


> Sounds like you guys will have a few long days! Just as a question from someone 13hrs away, would it be worth heading up there with some equipment? I know it always sounds like a good idea on paper, but if you guys really get 3-4ft I imagine the more equipment the better? Even to help out cities and towns? Love to hear some input, either way, good luck to all you lucky mofo's!


I would only do that if you have set plans with some one and you know how much you are going to make. I would not suggest just driving up here and trying to find work.....sure you might find 4 or 5 driveways but that will not even cover your fuel cost.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500




----------



## fordtruck661

I thought this was funny its Bob Maxon form NBC30 in CT.


----------



## sectlandscaping

fordtruck661;1588636 said:


> I would only do that if you have set plans with some one and you know how much you are going to make. I would not suggest just driving up here and trying to find work.....sure you might find 4 or 5 driveways but that will not even cover your fuel cost.


at the same time Ill probably turn my phone off. Theres going to be 100s of people calling if 1-2 ft fall. All expecting you to be there in a 15 mins and clear it all at once.

If your in the area with no obligations you can make some good money. If it doesnt fan out then yeah big waste of gas and time.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Fordtruck.... Ha ha ha I'd crawl in a closet and hide!!! 73" snowfall....wtf!


----------



## fordtruck661

sectlandscaping;1588649 said:


> at the same time Ill probably turn my phone off. Theres going to be 100s of people calling if 1-2 ft fall. All expecting you to be there in a 15 mins and clear it all at once.
> 
> If your in the area with no obligations you can make some good money. If it doesnt fan out then yeah big waste of gas and time.


That is the problem everyone is going to be calling someone they know. So by a plan I mean for example all you calls you get you would just give them his phone # or something like that. Yes there will be work but he has to be able to find it


----------



## backupbuddy

fordtruck661;1588648 said:


> I thought this was funny its Bob Maxon form NBC30 in CT.


that's funny hopefully we don't get those totals or where all effed


----------



## wilsonsground

fordtruck661;1588648 said:


> I thought this was funny its Bob Maxon form NBC30 in CT.


I don't believe that for a minute.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I might just put a gun in my mouth.


----------



## quigleysiding

backupbuddy;1588655 said:


> that's funny hopefully we don't get those totals or where all effed


Yup good luck getting to your accounts if theres 30 inches on the ground.


----------



## backupbuddy

quigleysiding;1588661 said:


> Yup good luck getting to your accounts if theres 30 inches on the ground.


Can you say D8 that's what they used to clear the roads in Wrentham during the blizzard of 78


----------



## merrimacmill

Well we are in for it this time guys.

With the level of this event, I thought it would be a good idea to create an updated emergency contact list for the affected areas.

If you are involved in this, check out my post and put up your info. We will all have a time in this business where we need to reach out to others.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1588668#post1588668


----------



## BPK63

Here it comes baby! I only plow my own driveway, but when it gets like this my neighbors wave money in the air as I'm goin by!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The anticipation is killing me..


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I would love to hook up with a company or even the cities and towns. My biggest problem would be not knowing exactly where the worst will hit until it hits, and then I would be trying work out details while everyone is scrambling with 3ft! A buddy down here plows for Brickman and as much as everyone hates them I think they would be a good contact, if they are even up there! 

I have not thought it out fully and don't know if I really have time to think it out fully!


----------



## braceyaself

I hope this is the last one, bring on summer


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1588660 said:


> I might just put a gun in my mouth.


I know you don't like snow , but just think of all the fun your going to have :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Its Eastern/Central MA thats getting the brunt of the storm


----------



## KartAnimal29

braceyaself;1588707 said:


> I hope this is the last one, bring on summer


12th and the 18th both look good


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Watch the plow trucks disappear from craigslist...


----------



## BBC co

next systems accumulation predictions


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

For once that picture is relevant! Just move the red area to the MetroWest area...


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1588710 said:


> 12th and the 18th both look good


Bring it!!!!!!!!! Daddy needs a new bucket truck and chipper!!!!!


----------



## ScubaSteve728

haha from no snow to too much snow !
my local guy seems lower then everyone else s


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Seems legit.

This is gonna be fun with straight blades


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1586520 said:


> So sat looks clear??


Should be fine


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 07PSDCREW

2006Sierra1500;1588734 said:


> This is gonna be fun with straight blades


 Ha ha ha ha !! Damn straight! No pun intended...


----------



## siteworkplus

leon call me sat nite


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey hope you guys all make out ok with what there sayin here in our local news Good luck all


----------



## Santry426

The race will be on with strait blades!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

For the guys coming to this thread looking to come from other states, check your insurance...it doesn't always cover out of state work. Best of luck to everyone, stay safe...But as long as you guys are getting 35" it should keep us in Eastern NY out of the jackpot zone.


----------



## fordpusher

guess we should get some sleep now


----------



## ohiogreenworks

JTVLandscaping;1588773 said:


> For the guys coming to this thread looking to come from other states, check your insurance...it doesn't always cover out of state work. Best of luck to everyone, stay safe...But as long as you guys are getting 35" it should keep us in Eastern NY out of the jackpot zone.


Yeah I hear ya, we have some experience plowing out of state and would have insurance coverage in place. I'm more worried about finding reliable work and someone to trust


----------



## darryl g

*Holy Crap!*

Really? Numbers are still all over the place but I think it's pretty safe to say this one is going to be plowable, maybe even beyond plowable.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

More like HELP IM STUCK


----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF


----------



## AC2717

darryl g;1588786 said:


> Really? Numbers are still all over the place but I think it's pretty safe to say this one is going to be plowable, maybe even beyond plowable.


You beat me to it.
Everyone better get some sleep tonight and tomorrow 
What is the time frame setting up to be


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Storm watch is 9AM Friday to 7 PM saturday...a long one


----------



## KartAnimal29

AC2717;1588848 said:


> You beat me to it.
> Everyone better get some sleep tonight and tomorrow
> What is the time frame setting up to be


It get's going around 6PM here in Central CT and doesn't stop till after 6PM Saturday.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Will do Scott...


----------



## AC2717

6pk Friday or thursday


----------



## Spool it up

rentals will be busy tomorrow 1-2 ' oooh weeee.
still 48 hours out .


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1588851 said:


> Storm watch is 9AM Friday to 7 PM saturday...a long one


 It's going to start sooner for you guy but not that soon. EURO text only showed .01 precip at 12znoon. 18z . 6PM only has .03.

FRI 00Z 08-FEB -0.00 
FRI 06Z 08-FEB -0.00 6AM
FRI 12Z 08-FEB -0.01 Noon
FRI 18Z 08-FEB 0.03 6 PM
SAT 00Z 09-FEB 0.22 Midnight
SAT 06Z 09-FEB 0.40 6AM
SAT 12Z 09-FEB 0.41 Noon
SAT 18Z 09-FEB 0.65 6AM
SUN 00Z 10-FEB 0.07 Midnight

I really don't see how .01 tenth of an inch is going to make it to the surface. The Cold dry air will suck the first hour back or so up before it can make it's way to the ground


----------



## Spool it up

id start marking perimeters with stakes right about now . :laughing:


----------



## theholycow

2006Sierra1500;1588548 said:


> Well...this should be a long one boys.


Not gonna say it...not gonna say it...


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

:laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1588997 said:


>


DT and his gang are Idiots


----------



## theholycow

Ok, so question for the doomsayers...if we do get that worst-case scenario with 30 inches here in Northwest RI, how much snow can I expect between 11pm and 7am? I don't want to wreck my Snowbear just because I'm unable to stay up all night...


----------



## Spool it up

theholycow;1589006 said:


> Ok, so question for the doomsayers...if we do get that worst-case scenario with 30 inches here in Northwest RI, how much snow can I expect between 11pm and 7am? I don't want to wreck my Snowbear just because I'm unable to stay up all night...


do you mean snowbear as in the homeowner model ? 
Just go out every 1/2 hr for 12 or so hours . Should be fine . Then light a big fire :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nam was at 30" this morning , 20" this afternoon , and 38" now crazy. The NAM will be in it's prime tomorrow around this time


----------



## leigh

Figured best way to get my obsessive mind off this madness was to get out of the house and see if we could put half the crew in the hospital! Practiced shoveling (snowplow shovels rock),then had a 3 on 4 pond hockey game.Took some falls and hard hits but couldn't hurt myself bad enough to miss this "storm".We had 3 drivers and 4 shovelers, all survived.Are they still predicting snow?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well FYI to ya guys our local news guy sayin feet for you.Also it will be slow moving and almost just hover above for like 8-10hrs and just keep dumping Good luck again Be safe


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Rachel frank just said 10-20 for CT lol


----------



## ScubaSteve728

:waving:i cant sleep already


----------



## jimfrost

ScubaSteve728;1589114 said:


> :waving:i cant sleep already


Hahahaha agreed


----------



## darryl g

theholycow;1589006 said:


> Ok, so question for the doomsayers...if we do get that worst-case scenario with 30 inches here in Northwest RI, how much snow can I expect between 11pm and 7am? I don't want to wreck my Snowbear just because I'm unable to stay up all night...


A lot. Keep in mind that you can raise the blade up a bit rather than taking it all off at once and use less than the full blade...not always possible I know.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

theholycow;1589006 said:


> Ok, so question for the doomsayers...if we do get that worst-case scenario with 30 inches here in Northwest RI, how much snow can I expect between 11pm and 7am? I don't want to wreck my Snowbear just because I'm unable to stay up all night...


You wil need to be out there with this storm.Once you get past 14" you could be unplowable if you don,t stay with it.With a straight blade.


----------



## Spool it up

darryl g;1589168 said:


> A lot. Keep in mind that you can raise the blade up a bit rather than taking it all off at once and use less than the full blade...not always possible I know.


i kept the shoes raised 2'' during the 33'' er a few years back . did a nice job keeping control and not losing the lot , and less strain . took them off when it slowed up .


----------



## rjfetz1

I'm just an old fart....not looking forward to this kind of storm. Lots of you like this, some of you don't, after 21 years of plowing the last thing I want is to be out on the roads in blizzard conditions trying to keep up with it, burning fuel, can't see squat, can't find driveways, see signs, driving 10mph, nose to the windshield trying to see anything, swearing, praying, just not fun:crying: You know what i'm talking about, and if you don't you have never plowed in a blizzard....good luck and have fun!

Now, the experienced side of me says wait till its over (always hard to do). Here's why - during the blizzard of 1993 I was out and plowed about every 6". By the time I made my 3rd pass I found the wind had blown the snow back and filled the driveway up to the top of the banks on the sides that were made on the first 2 passes. Then I had MORE snow than my first passes with less places for it to go. Blown snow also seemed heavier than fallen snow. 

I'll most likely be out anyways, just can't , then complain afterward how many hours I had to be out plowing. 

How many of you guys DO NOT LIKE LARGE STORMS?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

about 20" around here i got all day to get ready


----------



## nighthawk117

rjfetz1;1589249 said:


> I'm just an old fart....not looking forward to this kind of storm. Lots of you like this, some of you don't, after 21 years of plowing the last thing I want is to be out on the roads in blizzard conditions trying to keep up with it, burning fuel, can't see squat, can't find driveways, see signs, driving 10mph, nose to the windshield trying to see anything, swearing, praying, just not fun:crying: You know what i'm talking about, and if you don't you have never plowed in a blizzard....good luck and have fun!
> 
> Now, the experienced side of me says wait till its over (always hard to do). Here's why - during the blizzard of 1993 I was out and plowed about every 6". By the time I made my 3rd pass I found the wind had blown the snow back and filled the driveway up to the top of the banks on the sides that were made on the first 2 passes. Then I had MORE snow than my first passes with less places for it to go. Blown snow also seemed heavier than fallen snow.
> 
> I'll most likely be out anyways, just can't , then complain afterward how many hours I had to be out plowing.
> 
> How many of you guys DO NOT LIKE LARGE STORMS?


:waving: Anything after 8" will be an absolute pain in the ass, all the idiots will be out driving around, visibility will suck, lots close up fast with this amount of snow, single stage blowers don't usually keep up, gotta pull out the 2 stage. Been there done that, and for the guys that get wood for snow......enjoy this !! :laughing:


----------



## quigleysiding

rjfetz1;1589249 said:


> I'm just an old fart....not looking forward to this kind of storm. Lots of you like this, some of you don't, after 21 years of plowing the last thing I want is to be out on the roads in blizzard conditions trying to keep up with it, burning fuel, can't see squat, can't find driveways, see signs, driving 10mph, nose to the windshield trying to see anything, swearing, praying, just not fun:crying: You know what i'm talking about, and if you don't you have never plowed in a blizzard....good luck and have fun!
> 
> Now, the experienced side of me says wait till its over (always hard to do). Here's why - during the blizzard of 1993 I was out and plowed about every 6". By the time I made my 3rd pass I found the wind had blown the snow back and filled the driveway up to the top of the banks on the sides that were made on the first 2 passes. Then I had MORE snow than my first passes with less places for it to go. Blown snow also seemed heavier than fallen snow.
> 
> I'll most likely be out anyways, just can't , then complain afterward how many hours I had to be out plowing.
> 
> How many of you guys DO NOT LIKE LARGE STORMS?


yup not looking forward to it either. I get pad by the hour so I would rather have four, four inch storms. Much easier on the equipment and It would pay better. The roads are gonna be a mess. All the morons will be out. Now I have to go buy tires. I was hoping to wait until the checks came in Oh well Happy plowing.


----------



## theholycow

Spool it up;1589015 said:


> do you mean snowbear as in the homeowner model ?
> Just go out every 1/2 hr for 12 or so hours . Should be fine . Then light a big fire :laughing:


Yeah, 82" Snowbear homeowner plow on my half ton. It's very lightweight, I'm afraid if I push too much depth with it it'll bend or the push frame will break.


darryl g;1589168 said:


> A lot. Keep in mind that you can raise the blade up a bit rather than taking it all off at once and use less than the full blade...not always possible I know.


Great idea! Honestly I've never thought of that...when I used to plow for money I had a heavy old Diamond on an F350 dumper (often with 3 tons of roofing in the bed), and I never had to worry about that sort of thing. Now that I'm operating with the polar opposite equipment, it's like being a noob all over again.

I do have a pair of V-bar chains and a pair of low-profile diamond chains, with 4 chains I should be able to operate driving on top of a bunch of snow.


Spool it up;1589241 said:


> i kept the shoes raised 2'' during the 33'' er a few years back . did a nice job keeping control and not losing the lot , and less strain . took them off when it slowed up .


Another great idea. Mine are off but they work well when they're on.


rjfetz1;1589249 said:


> I'm just an old fart....not looking forward to this kind of storm. Lots of you like this, some of you don't, after 21 years of plowing the last thing I want is to be out on the roads in blizzard conditions trying to keep up with it, burning fuel, can't see squat, can't find driveways, see signs, driving 10mph, nose to the windshield trying to see anything, swearing, praying, just not fun:crying: You know what i'm talking about, and if you don't you have never plowed in a blizzard....good luck and have fun!


Been there done that and I'm NOT an old fart.



> How many of you guys DO NOT LIKE LARGE STORMS?


I don't like any snow, let alone getting buried.


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1589249 said:


> I'm just an old fart....not looking forward to this kind of storm. Lots of you like this, some of you don't, after 21 years of plowing the last thing I want is to be out on the roads in blizzard conditions trying to keep up with it, burning fuel, can't see squat, can't find driveways, see signs, driving 10mph, nose to the windshield trying to see anything, swearing, praying, just not fun:crying: You know what i'm talking about, and if you don't you have never plowed in a blizzard....good luck and have fun!
> 
> Now, the experienced side of me says wait till its over (always hard to do). Here's why - during the blizzard of 1993 I was out and plowed about every 6". By the time I made my 3rd pass I found the wind had blown the snow back and filled the driveway up to the top of the banks on the sides that were made on the first 2 passes. Then I had MORE snow than my first passes with less places for it to go. Blown snow also seemed heavier than fallen snow.
> 
> I'll most likely be out anyways, just can't , then complain afterward how many hours I had to be out plowing.
> 
> How many of you guys DO NOT LIKE LARGE STORMS?


I do not like large storms. 3-6 inches is more than enough per event.


----------



## Spool it up

you probably dont charge by the inch .:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JTVLandscaping

rjfetz1;1589249 said:


> I'm just an old fart....not looking forward to this kind of storm. Lots of you like this, some of you don't, after 21 years of plowing the last thing I want is to be out on the roads in blizzard conditions trying to keep up with it, burning fuel, can't see squat, can't find driveways, see signs, driving 10mph, nose to the windshield trying to see anything, swearing, praying, just not fun:crying: You know what i'm talking about, and if you don't you have never plowed in a blizzard....good luck and have fun!
> 
> Now, the experienced side of me says wait till its over (always hard to do). Here's why - during the blizzard of 1993 I was out and plowed about every 6". By the time I made my 3rd pass I found the wind had blown the snow back and filled the driveway up to the top of the banks on the sides that were made on the first 2 passes. Then I had MORE snow than my first passes with less places for it to go. Blown snow also seemed heavier than fallen snow.
> 
> I'll most likely be out anyways, just can't , then complain afterward how many hours I had to be out plowing.
> 
> How many of you guys DO NOT LIKE LARGE STORMS?


I'm not old by any stretch...but I'm with you here.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anybody have customers who didn't stake their driveways. I have a customer that I just picked up who is out of the country. Think I should shoot her a email saying I need to have her driveway stake. I don't want to b responsible for ripping up her grass. What do people charge to stake a drive


----------



## Spool it up

jandjcarpentry;1589288 said:


> Anybody have customers who didn't stake their driveways. I have a customer that I just picked up who is out of the country. Think I should shoot her a email saying I need to have her driveway stake. I don't want to b responsible for ripping up her grass. What do people charge to stake a drive


1/2 the price it would costs to re-sod . usually


----------



## Santry426

How the heck do you by the inch guys bill on this much snow?


----------



## darryl g

Most of my driveways aren't staked. I plow by feel, lol. Hopefully I'll get a push in on most of them before they're totally buried. The biggest pain for me is all the people who call wanting service and all the people trying to flag me down. My regular customers take priority and nobody gets added to my list until all of them are done. I've had neighbors get really mad when I refused to do them.


----------



## rjfetz1

Spool it up;1589275 said:


> you probably dont charge by the inch .:laughing::laughing:


I do charge more but you can only charge just so much if you want to keep customers......I've heard guys bragging about these storms saying they got paid minimum $55.up to 6" then $5.00 per inch after. So thats like minimum $125.00 to plow a drive for one storm?? That's before shoveling. Who's going to pay that?


----------



## rjfetz1

Got snow? Pre-order yours NOW........your going to need it latter.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I charge for example $40 drive up to 6 in then 7 to 12 $80 13 to 18 $120. 13 to 18 in will take u much more time.


----------



## darryl g

rjfetz1;1589325 said:


> I do charge more but you can only charge just so much if you want to keep customers......I've heard guys bragging about these storms saying they got paid minimum $55.up to 6" then $5.00 per inch after. So thats like minimum $125.00 to plow a drive for one storm?? That's before shoveling. Who's going to pay that?


That's where I'll be with pricing, at least. $5/inch doesn't really cut it. 8"+ puts me at a minimum of $100. It's emergency service and it's rough as hell on the equipment and the operator. You have to pay me a lot of money to beat the crap out of a $30K rig and to pull 36 hour shifts, especially if I've never heard of you before. Depending on what we get I'll likely charge everyone 2.5 to 3.5 times what a small storm would cost.


----------



## Iawr

I'm really not feeling this one, Since my recent truck fire I have been retired to lot duty over at a U-haul with my 96 Cherokee...I mean this thing is awsome for the lots when there is under 4". I have a feeling this ones going to get ugly for me pretty fast.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

darryl g;1589337 said:


> That's where I'll be with pricing, at least. $5/inch doesn't really cut it. 8"+ puts me at a minimum of $100. It's emergency service and it's rough as hell on the equipment and the operator. You have to pay me a lot of money to beat the crap out of a $30K rig and to pull 36 hour shifts, especially if I've never heard of you before. Depending on what we get I'll likely charge everyone 2.5 to 3.5 times what a small storm would cost.


I looked at a job for a customer. I asked him what he used to pay the plow guy last year. Told me at first $40 but then he negotiated $37. Couldn't believe it. I told him it was a $50 plus drive. Also told him to call the other guy. What a surprise he told me the other guy wouldn't call him back. I don't negotiate. I don't need the money that bad


----------



## Santry426

I've got a dog daycare asking me for a price. Didn't wana lowball myself.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1589111 said:


> Rachel frank just said 10-20 for CT lol


Cuz the 0z GFS, 10:30 run , moved the storm to the East. EURO was stronger and more to the West. The 8z GFS 5:30 am , had a stronger storm and back to the West. Today 12z ,lunch time, should tell us what's going to happen. The NAM is also going to be in it range at 18z, 6 pm.


----------



## rjfetz1

darryl g;1589337 said:


> That's where I'll be with pricing, at least. $5/inch doesn't really cut it. 8"+ puts me at a minimum of $100. It's emergency service and it's rough as hell on the equipment and the operator. You have to pay me a lot of money to beat the crap out of a $30K rig and to pull 36 hour shifts, especially if I've never heard of you before. Depending on what we get I'll likely charge everyone 2.5 to 3.5 times what a small storm would cost.


Driveways are not "emergency" service. Unless you have a Dr. that is on call. 
Even If the roads are closed except for emergency vehicles.....well we are not considered emergency.

_guidelines ---- travel is restricted to emergency state and town workers, law enforcement and private health care workers. _

whether thats enforced is another story.

If your beating the crap out of your truck your doing something wrong.


----------



## unhcp

all i see is $$$$$$$$$


----------



## linckeil

whats all this talk about guys with straight blades being in for it??? sure v plows have their benefits, but come on. 

like your wive's condescendingly try to tell you - if you know how to use it you won't have any problems...


----------



## Santry426

Kart what type of snow are we looking at around boston mainly light fluffy or heavier


----------



## whitegmc

yeah large storms suck, especially at rates of 2-4" per hour like they are calling for, 3-4 hours later and you are looking at a foot again...12" would have been perfect like the first storm of the season....o well, take it when i can get it...i'm with some other guys i would have rather had 4 4" storms...

Storms like this I charge for the first push then each push i do after that i do at a discounted rate.


----------



## TJS

linckeil;1589367 said:


> whats all this talk about guys with straight blades being in for it??? sure v plows have their benefits, but come on.
> 
> like your wive's condescendingly try to tell you - if you know how to use it you won't have any problems...


I have been plowing with the same straight blade plow since the early 90's yes the same diamond straight blade (not the same trucks though). I have never had a problem cause it is a straight blade and there have been big storms as this one too. I do have a different younger hotter Wife since then though (you know, the trade in cash for clunkers, well I took it one step further).


----------



## AC2717

HI Kart
do you have an updated time line for the storm and its strengths 
thank you much
trying to convience the boss to turn the office loose at 11am tomorrow to get my dibbs on a newer more comfortable machine, will be in it till at least 2pm on Saturday I calculate


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Joe Furey says we could get 28 inches in western CT, I sure hope not.


----------



## leigh

THEGOLDPRO;1589400 said:


> Joe Furey says we could get 28 inches in western CT, I sure hope not.


And Gil Simmons said 5-10" western Ct,much more eastern,go figure!I'm praying for only 5-10" here in Milford.


----------



## PhantomRacer

theholycow;1589006 said:


> Ok, so question for the doomsayers...if we do get that worst-case scenario with 30 inches here in Northwest RI, how much snow can I expect between 11pm and 7am? I don't want to wreck my Snowbear just because I'm unable to stay up all night...


You will be fine. Been using my snowbear for 13+ years. Haven't had a single storm that it couldn't handle.

As long as you have some good tires and some ballast, it will be fine.

Was using a 94 2wd silverado, now have an 08 2wd F150. The silverado and snowbear didn't bat an eyelash as the month long storms we got a couple years ago.

The snowbear will be fine. If you have decent tires (I run 4 snow tires) and some weight, it will work fine. Have plowed snow 12-16"+ before without a problem. Any deeper, I just had to do 2 passes, shave some off the top, then go for the rest.

The trick with the snowbear is TIRES! I found snow tires far better than the performance of all seasons with chains.

Keep up with it if you can, but won't be the end of the world if you don't. sure beats shovelling!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

leigh;1589410 said:


> And Gil Simmons said 5-10" western Ct,much more eastern,go figure!I'm praying for only 5-10" here in Milford.


Yea, up to a foot of snow i'm not too worried, once it breaks the 1 foot mark i start to completely hate my life.


----------



## theholycow

PhantomRacer;1589412 said:


> You will be fine. Been using my snowbear for 13+ years. Haven't had a single storm that it couldn't handle.
> 
> As long as you have some good tires and some ballast, it will be fine.
> 
> Was using a 94 2wd silverado, now have an 08 2wd F150. The silverado and snowbear didn't bat an eyelash as the month long storms we got a couple years ago.
> 
> The snowbear will be fine. If you have decent tires (I run 4 snow tires) and some weight, it will work fine. Have plowed snow 12-16"+ before without a problem. Any deeper, I just had to do 2 passes, shave some off the top, then go for the rest.
> 
> The trick with the snowbear is TIRES! I found snow tires far better than the performance of all seasons with chains.
> 
> Keep up with it if you can, but won't be the end of the world if you don't. sure beats shovelling!


Thumbs Up That's some useful insight for me. I do have 4WD, 2 snow tires (wish I could have scored 4), and 4 chains so I should have plenty of traction even on my steep driveway (which I plow down, not up). I usually brush/shovel snow into my bed for ballast but I might end up with other stuff back there too this time around.

Hell, anything beats shoveling. Even if it did break, fixing a broken plow would still beat the hell out of shoveling. I'm glad to hear that, despite its lightweight construction, it can still handle what it may need to handle.


----------



## darryl g

jandjcarpentry;1589347 said:


> I looked at a job for a customer. I asked him what he used to pay the plow guy last year. Told me at first $40 but then he negotiated $37. Couldn't believe it. I told him it was a $50 plus drive. Also told him to call the other guy. What a surprise he told me the other guy wouldn't call him back. I don't negotiate. I don't need the money that bad


My pricing starts at $40 but that's the base price good for 2 to 4 inches. 4 to 6 is 1.5 times that, 6-8 is 2.0 times that and 8 inches plus is generally 2.5 to 3.5 times that. I also reserve the right to go hourly.


----------



## darryl g

rjfetz1;1589362 said:


> Driveways are not "emergency" service. Unless you have a Dr. that is on call.
> Even If the roads are closed except for emergency vehicles.....well we are not considered emergency.
> 
> _guidelines ---- travel is restricted to emergency state and town workers, law enforcement and private health care workers. _
> 
> whether thats enforced is another story.
> 
> If your beating the crap out of your truck your doing something wrong.


You're right, let me restate that. I consider driveway plowing an emergency service since it is very time sensitive. And plowing 2+ feet of snow with 5+ foot drifts beats the hell out of a truck. If you think otherwise you're a fool.


----------



## darryl g

theholycow;1589420 said:


> Thumbs Up That's some useful insight for me. I do have 4WD, 2 snow tires (wish I could have scored 4), and 4 chains so I should have plenty of traction even on my steep driveway (which I plow down, not up). I usually brush/shovel snow into my bed for ballast but I might end up with other stuff back there too this time around.
> 
> Hell, anything beats shoveling. Even if it did break, fixing a broken plow would still beat the hell out of shoveling. I'm glad to hear that, despite its lightweight construction, it can still handle what it may need to handle.


Double check that you can in fact chain the front wheels on your truck. I know that on my 2003 Silverado I can't due to issues with clearance on front brake components. You don't want to be shearing your brake lines off.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

almost ready to go putting plows on loading sanders going over routes with guys hoping we only get 12"


----------



## theholycow

darryl g;1589440 said:


> Double check that you can in fact chain the front wheels on your truck. I know that on my 2003 Silverado I can't due to issues with clearance on front brake components. You don't want to be shearing your brake lines off.


I already double-checked. You can chain your 2003 Silverado front. The manual apparently says you can't just because if the chains are the wrong size, improperly installed, or break, then you're looking at damage. I searched and found 3 or 4 people who chained the front of their GMT800 without a problem. Ones who didn't provide details I attempted to contact, and this one responded to my PM:



Thermos017 said:


> The owners manual tells you not to use chains on the front because there is so much that can be damaged by chains if they are improperly installed. for that reason, i recomend NEVER driving with front chains. only use them for the jobs they are required for, then remove them before traveling (even at low speeds). If you use chains on the front and damage results, any warranty you may have will be voided. the damage concerns on the 1500's are brake lines, wheel speed sensors wires, tie rod ends and cv shafts. ensuring the chains are secured with the utmost care is critical. a loose chain that wraps around the inside of the tire too far can and will damage things.
> that being said, the chains i used were from Napa. i believe they were referred to as "v-bar" or something of the sort. they are the old style linked chain, with a welded chunk of metal shaped like a v. they get excellent bite in nearly any conditions. If you go with a set of these for use on the front, i recomend doubling up on bungees on both sides, so that if one breaks you have the second backup to help ensure the chain doesn't roll around the inside of the tire and cause damage. let me know if you need the specific info, and i'll try to find the chains i used and get a part number off of them (it's been a couple years since i plowed, so i don't have them readily available). good luck, and happy plowing


That said, I ended up with low profile Class S clearance diamond chains for the front (and chunky V-bars for the rear).

Also, my brake lines are recent and I may even have used anti-seize on them so it might not be a terribly difficult job fixing them.


----------



## PhantomRacer

theholycow;1589420 said:


> Thumbs Up That's some useful insight for me. I do have 4WD, 2 snow tires (wish I could have scored 4), and 4 chains so I should have plenty of traction even on my steep driveway (which I plow down, not up). I usually brush/shovel snow into my bed for ballast but I might end up with other stuff back there too this time around.
> 
> Hell, anything beats shoveling. Even if it did break, fixing a broken plow would still beat the hell out of shoveling. I'm glad to hear that, despite its lightweight construction, it can still handle what it may need to handle.


I dont know how you could break it...short of running into a brick wall. It is tougher than you think! Not up to the build quality of commercial plows, but sure better than almost anyone in the world gives it credit for. I wouldn't go hitting fixed objects .. but it will tilt if you hit a crack or small road imperfection without an issue.

it is a tool like anything else. its how you exploit it, overcome some of its weaknesses and use its strengths.

I have yet to come across a storm that I couldn't handle. The worst was we were on vacation, 16 or so of ice covered heavy snow on the ground (could almost support my weight on the ice layer!) to greet us on our return a few days later. I thought NO way was the snowbear/2wd truck going to work... but... sure, it took me two passes, and a lot longer than normal, but chipping at it in small chunks, it got cleared. would have TOTALLY sucked if I had to shovel it!

I'd pick up a dozen+ bags of sand or so at home depot or score some used tires/wheels or something for the bed. ballast is key with a pickup.


----------



## linckeil

darryl g;1589432 said:


> My pricing starts at $40 but that's the base price good for 2 to 4 inches. 4 to 6 is 1.5 times that, 6-8 is 2.0 times that and 8 inches plus is generally 2.5 to 3.5 times that. I also reserve the right to go hourly.


and customers agree to this pricing structure?? so a $40 driveway would become a $120 driveway if it has 12 inches of snow in it? what would that $40 driveway become if 30" inches falls? are you capped at 3.5 times the base rate - so $140?

and you can decide to go to some hourly rate at your own discretion?

i plow in a very affluent town and people would never sign up for that.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Santry426;1589374 said:


> Kart what type of snow are we looking at around boston mainly light fluffy or heavier


It's looking like the fluffy stuff with the way the temps are going to be. That can also move us into the 15:1 ratios instead of 10:1



AC2717;1589399 said:


> HI Kart
> do you have an updated time line for the storm and its strengths
> thank you much
> trying to convience the boss to turn the office loose at 11am tomorrow to get my dibbs on a newer more comfortable machine, will be in it till at least 2pm on Saturday I calculate


I haven't looked at the timing yet today, but I'm still going with starting in the later afternoon, MA ,early evening, CT time frame, and Snowing all day Saturday. I'll update later on this afternoon after the 1 o'clock EURO. Probably after 3 this afternoon, I have to take a buddy around and show him about 10 places I need him to do for me.I'll get the text from 12z EURO and that will show us what the timing will be.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1589400 said:


> Joe Furey says we could get 28 inches in western CT, I sure hope not.


I can see that happening very easily


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM @ 1 am Saturday WOW


----------



## KartAnimal29

10 am Saturday


----------



## KartAnimal29

24 hour out loop as to how this might go down

http://hp6.wright-weather.com/eastnmm.shtml


----------



## darryl g

theholycow;1589460 said:


> I already double-checked. You can chain your 2003 Silverado front. The manual apparently says you can't just because if the chains are the wrong size, improperly installed, or break, then you're looking at damage. I searched and found 3 or 4 people who chained the front of their GMT800 without a problem. Ones who didn't provide details I attempted to contact, and this one responded to my PM:
> 
> That said, I ended up with low profile Class S clearance diamond chains for the front (and chunky V-bars for the rear).
> 
> Also, my brake lines are recent and I may even have used anti-seize on them so it might not be a terribly difficult job fixing them.


OK, as long as you're aware of the issue.


----------



## mansf123

well here it is. how quick things change, two weeks ago we were saying how bad this winter has been and now we are about to get an historic snowstorm. good luck to everyone and be safe. Going to be a tough one to keep up with


----------



## darryl g

linckeil;1589473 said:


> and customers agree to this pricing structure?? so a $40 driveway would become a $120 driveway if it has 12 inches of snow in it? what would that $40 driveway become if 30" inches falls? are you capped at 3.5 times the base rate - so $140?
> 
> and you can decide to go to some hourly rate at your own discretion?
> 
> i plow in a very affluent town and people would never sign up for that.


Yes, that's all correct. Mind you I limit the size of my route and my customers get excellent service. I don't think I've every billed more than 3 times my base rate. And those multipliers are just a guide...I reserve the rate to apply a different one. So if it's a storm that puts down 3 inches of snow that's the consistency of concrete I might bill them all at 1.5 times. However, for the 10 inch storm we had earlier this seaon I only billed it at 2.0 times rather than 2.5 because it wasn't a very difficult push. Also, if after applying a multiplier the price seems outrageous to me I will adjust it down. For instance I have one private road that has 2 house on it. The road is $75 and the driveways are each $40. If I billed them at my book rates they could end up with a $500 bill between them. So what I'll do is just charge theirs driveways at 1.0 or something.


----------



## linckeil

darryl g;1589501 said:


> Yes, that's all correct. Mind you I limit the size of my route and my customers get excellent service. I don't think I've every billed more than 3 times my base rate. And those multipliers are just a guide...I reserve the rate to apply a different one. So if it's a storm that puts down 3 inches of snow that's the consistency of concrete I might bill them all at 1.5 times. However, for the 10 inch storm we had earlier this seaon I only billed it at 2.0 times rather than 2.5 because it wasn't a very difficult push.


ok - i have a similiar approach, but my brackets are 2-6, 7-12, 13-18, etc. brackets as small as your would be a tough sell, but more power to you.

most customers get it when i charge them for the 7-12 bracket if its a heavy, wet 5 inches. but there are always some that complain. then i call out how the 8 inch storm was light and fluffly and i charged them the 2-6 bracket. next year however i'm thinking about making it as straight forward as possible and not doing this. charge a fee based on the amount of snow - light or heavy - and just hope they even out.


----------



## AC2717

OK so Maybe will be in the machine later than 2pm on Saturday LOL

BRING IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## CashinH&P

Any one know if a good place to dump snow In New Hampshire? I have a few accounts that are going to need to need snow removal if we get 12+ inches.


----------



## nhglock17

Yea dump it over the Mass line, lol


----------



## advl66

Well, I put my last mount for my go pro hd3 in my truck. Want some videos of this going down!


----------



## sectlandscaping

just put this on craigslist.

Do not call me Saturday expecting me to clear your driveway. It will take me about 12 hours to get to you, if not more. As a snow removal contractor I have responsibility to my customers who were smart enough to arrange for plowing in advance.

If you expect me to drop everything I'm doing, to go plow 18" out of your driveway, I will think you're a 12 year old prank calling.

You might not like what I'm saying. In that case you can call a hack to plow for beer money. He'll show up and plow your unmarked drive right into your garage. If he even has a truck.

Good Luck.


----------



## 02powerstroke

this sucks models are more and more trending rain for the cape.....


----------



## linckeil

wrong approach - take their calls and charge them 3 times what you are charging a regular customer. then do it after all your regulars are taken care of.


----------



## sectlandscaping

linckeil;1589598 said:


> wrong approach - take their calls and charge them 3 times what you are charging a regular customer. then do it after all your regulars are taken care of.


I think its funny and I just got a call. 100ft driveway for $200. I told him ill get him once during the storm and once after.

Thats the problem too. I told them dont expect me to be there for 12 hours. I get calls every big storm with people thinking I can be there in 20 mins.


----------



## eric02038

sectlandscaping;1589588 said:



> just put this on craigslist.
> 
> Do not call me Saturday expecting me to clear your driveway. It will take me about 12 hours to get to you, if not more. As a snow removal contractor I have responsibility to my customers who were smart enough to arrange for plowing in advance.
> 
> If you expect me to drop everything I'm doing, to go plow 18" out of your driveway, I will think you're a 12 year old prank calling.
> 
> You might not like what I'm saying. In that case you can call a hack to plow for beer money. He'll show up and plow your unmarked drive right into your garage. If he even has a truck.
> 
> Good Luck.


You Sound like a very intelligent person, hopefully from CT


----------



## jhall22guitar

advl66;1589545 said:


> Well, I put my last mount for my go pro hd3 in my truck. Want some videos of this going down!


I will have my Go Pro going also, but Im just a shoveler, is more in case something happens, a little evidence


----------



## fireside

I got two calls today one res and a com. They would like me to quote plowing just in case there guy's don't show up. I told them i would be happy to help them out when i was done. Than related cost $150 just to show up and 200 per hour 3 hour min.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Phone ringing off the hook today... Madness


----------



## AC2717

ok Kart 1pm is upon us
let us have it!!!
Thanks


----------



## BBC co

latest GFS showing us getting slammed \
















Nam


----------



## vlc

mulcahy mowing;1589673 said:


> Phone ringing off the hook today... Madness


Same here! I'll take it, though. Charge extra $$ and tell them they are last on the list and they're fine with it. Got 11 more driveways today \m/


----------



## BBC co

seeing reports of the EURO showing little to no change possible 35+" for us

snow fall maps should be out in next 20-25 mins on euro data


----------



## 02powerstroke

BBC co;1589704 said:


> seeing reports of the EURO showing little to no change possible 35+" for us
> 
> snow fall maps should be out in next 20-25 mins on euro data


if you could post cape cod snow fall that would be great thanks.


----------



## eric02038

02powerstroke;1589712 said:


> if you could post cape cod snow fall that would be great thanks.


Stock up on umbrellas! Sorry, had to


----------



## gafred

fireside;1589661 said:


> I got two calls today one res and a com. They would like me to quote plowing just in case there guy's don't show up. I told them i would be happy to help them out when i was done. Than related cost $150 just to show up and 200 per hour 3 hour min.


And they signed up ? have to share what the callers end up agreeing to.


----------



## whitegmc

I have had a couple calls, most are 2-3 towns over....so i have had to let them down....what i have been trying to get is neighbors of accounts i currently have. So far I have one haha...but if you guys call thru your accounts (I try to call, email or text before storms) and I mention hey if any of your neighbors need snow removal have them call me today, not tomorrow night. 

I am kind of dreading this one....i am heading out tonight to throw some ice melt down on trouble areas that usually freeze on some of my properties.


----------



## BBC co

02powerstroke;1589712 said:


> if you could post cape cod snow fall that would be great thanks.


the cut off line on the ones I posted is all I see atm here is the current GFS precipitation type have to wait for Kart for more info on that sorry


----------



## jandjcarpentry

linckeil;1589473 said:


> and customers agree to this pricing structure?? so a $40 driveway would become a $120 driveway if it has 12 inches of snow in it? what would that $40 driveway become if 30" inches falls? are you capped at 3.5 times the base rate - so $140?
> 
> and you can decide to go to some hourly rate at your own discretion?
> 
> i plow in a very affluent town and people would never sign up for that.


What is your method? For me if it is over 13 in then a $40 driveway would be $120


----------



## Burkartsplow

last time we had a big dump of over 15 inches guys were getting at least $100 for a single drive around 80 to 100 feet long. I would not go any lower then that. have fun


----------



## jimfrost

Gotta put some new tires on the truck tonight do anyone suggest replacing either just the fronts or the rears if I were to only get 2 new ones


----------



## mycirus

jimfrost;1589777 said:


> Gotta put some new tires on the truck tonight do anyone suggest replacing either just the fronts or the rears if I were to only get 2 new ones


I wouldnt cheap out. Buy 4 and pick up enough customers tomorrow to cover them. Free tires and you wont get stuck.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1589704 said:


> seeing reports of the EURO showing little to no change possible 35+" for us
> 
> snow fall maps should be out in next 20-25 mins on euro data


I'm on the Hanover Pembroke line. Is that where they are saying those amounts?


----------



## BBC co

These are from the EURO precipitation at a 10:1-12:1 possibly 15:1 but unlikely with the winds we will have it said

so simple way to figure it is 1' to 1" shown below

Connecticut:
Bridgeport: 2.84"
Danbury: 2.44"
Groton: 2.45"
Hartford: 2.21"
New Haven: 2.76"

Maine:
Augusta: 1.28"
Bangor: 1.15"
Caribou: 0.23"
Houlton: 0.54"
Lewiston: 1.43"
Portland: 1.78"

Massachusetts:
Bedford: 2.53"
Beverly: 2.60"
Boston: 2.73"
Chicopee Falls: 1.99"
Fitchburg: 2.17"
Hyannis: 2.54"
Martha's Vineyard: 2.62"
Milton: 2.77"
Nantucket: 2.43"
New Bedford: 2.82"
Norwood: 2.74"
Pittsfield: 1.32"
Plymouth: 2.74"
Provincetown: 2.57"
Taunton: 2.86"
Westfield: 2.01"
Worcester: 2.32"

New Hampshire:
Berlin: 0.75"
Concord: 1.64"
Jaffrey: 1.86"
Keene: 1.60"
Lebanon: 1.04"
Manchester: 1.89"
Nashua: 2.00"
Portsmouth: 2.14"
Whitefield: 0.77"

New Jersey:
Belmar: 2.42"
Caldwell: 1.81"
Newark: 2.08"
Sussex: 1.27"
Teterboro: 2.09"
Trenton: 1.65"

New York:
Albany: 0.77"
Islip: 3.06"
New York City:
…JFK: 2.70"
…LGA: 2.39"
…NYC: 2.25"
Newburgh: 1.46"
Poughkeepsie: 1.60"
Westhampton Beach: 2.76"
White Plains: 2.41"

Rhode Island:
Newport: 2.70"
Providence: 2.69"
Westerly: 2.50"

Vermont:
Burlington: 0.42"
Montpelier: 0.53"
Rutland: 0.75"
St. Johnsbury: 0.53"


----------



## BillyRgn

jimfrost;1589777 said:


> Gotta put some new tires on the truck tonight do anyone suggest replacing either just the fronts or the rears if I were to only get 2 new ones


If u are only doing 2 put them on the front, better off being able to steer well


----------



## advl66

What does 10:1 12:1 mean?


----------



## BBC co

10" or 12" to every 1" of precipitation so on a town with 2.0" it would = 20" or 24"
satellite of it building down the coast 








Wind projection. 40-60mph winds at the surface are likely, especially across Long Island, NYC and Coastal CT along with Boston, Rhode Island and other Coastal areas. Combined with heavy snow=power outages


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Blizzard warning is out!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Worcester metro area...so screwed...40 inches should be fun


----------



## quigleysiding

jimfrost;1589777 said:


> Gotta put some new tires on the truck tonight do anyone suggest replacing either just the fronts or the rears if I were to only get 2 new ones


Just got four today. Was going to do just the fronts but changed my mind at the last minute. What a difference Like driving a different truck. Get them all if you can.


----------



## BBC co

Mass state police


----------



## chrisf250

Really with the humvees? Our state felt the need to buy those instead of just renting them from the National Guard.


----------



## sectlandscaping

even with my funny ad, I picked up 6 driveways $150-$250 a piece.


----------



## FordFisherman

Guess I'll be able to try out the new snow tires.


----------



## AlliedMike

whos going to bed nwo lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Me...going out once we hit about 4 inches and staying out all day and all night most likely


----------



## fordpusher

i will also start at 3" and will go till it stops. im guessing i should get home around 7pm saturday night


----------



## all ferris

While the money will be nice, the logistics of 2-4 feet of snow would be a nightmare. I can imagine with that amount of snow it could be tough to get to your accounts much less plow them. Good luck guys and be safe.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I was on weather.com. You guys need to take some action pics and send them in to their homepage and get put up. #plowsite


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i am ready as i will be ever be


----------



## timmy1

Good news is...(if there is any good news out of this) The ground is frozen and there are no snow piles left from previous snow in the way.


----------



## timmy1

quigleysiding;1589904 said:


> Just got four today. Was going to do just the fronts but changed my mind at the last minute. What a difference Like driving a different truck. Get them all if you can.


What size did you go with?


----------



## BBC co

chrisf250;1589933 said:


> Really with the humvees? Our state felt the need to buy those instead of just renting them from the National Guard.


lol look at the 6x6 truck front tires, treads are opposite of each other lolz


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Good lucky boys I'm sure I will be jammed in my route but If anyone in the north Attleboro/rhode island area needs a hand/ gets in trouble give me a shout. James 774 219 1887. Team plowsite ooorah!


----------



## jimfrost

mycirus;1589792 said:


> I wouldnt cheap out. Buy 4 and pick up enough customers tomorrow to cover them. Free tires and you wont get stuck.


Went with 4 bf Goodrich all terrain t/a's 265/75R16's monsters compared to my beat up bald dry rotted Firestone steeltex


----------



## ScubaSteve728

just tried to get gas and many stations near me are shut down. i am worried i will run out and have to use some of my 50 gallons in my garage in various cans and maybe even have to take some out of the harley, and the lawn tractor if i have too. hopefully we dont loose power


----------



## stg454

I filled up this afternoon at the Shell on Killingly in Johnston. Stations on 44 in Smithfield were still open and busy.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

All of our rigs are filled..I probably have 2 gallons in the garage :crying:


----------



## GSullivan

Filled up my 7.3 dump truck and my 5.4 Super-Duty as well. Might be a good idea to get about 10 gallons extra of each tomorrow just in case............


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I bet the 5.4 runs out far faster than the 7.3


----------



## harrison6jd

gas station on 116 in lincoln near the mall was out of fuel!


----------



## GSullivan

No doubt about that one!


----------



## ScubaSteve728

i should go buy a siphon


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Off to bed...looking like a 30 hour run for me. Probably won't be on tomorrow, good luck to you all.

EDIT: ^^^ LOL


----------



## BillyRgn

No snow banks is really going to help, however guys with more country routes will have a hard time finding where the road/drive is with the deep blowing snow. i plow in the Hamden north haven area and two seasons ago we set the record with the 30in storm. That storm was absolutely a nightmare but we got threw it thinking we could a handle almost anything. Then we got the 19.5in storm like a week after and that storm proved even harder than the 30in storm. It was heavier and impossible to get to the curb because we had banks so high. the snow at the intersections and ends of lots was piled so high you would literally have to creep out and pray you didn't get hit. If parts of mass get the upward end of these totals if is going to be like putting those two storms together. Just take it slow and steady this is no race that can be won with speed. Also keep an eye out for stranded people. I remember when they shut down the highways the people that got off were stuck all over rt 5 facing every which way. I almost hit a Monte Carlo it didn't make it in to a gas station and was sideways in the road and snow had drifted on the side I was coming from. Just remember It won't cost you anything to shine a flash light in a stranded car as you go by it. While they people are morons for going out in a blizzard you would beat your self up pretty bad if you new that someone had froze to death in a car you drove by. Anyway good luck get some sleep


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

mass highway is allready out pre treating what a waste


----------



## mwalsh9152

I threw a quick and dirty add on craigslist, got one response from it. Went and looked, then quoted him $40 per push on a large but pretty easy driveway. He then asked how much "this storm is going to cost" So I told him I figured probably 4 pushes if not more due to drifting. He then told me that two people quoted $100 for the entire storm....told him to call them back.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

If something is going to break.... This storm will do it....


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Just went and bought my ballast... 15- 40lb bags of pellets. Then I just discovered my left upper ball joint is shot....Oy.... Ill be fixing that first thing in the am.


----------



## Krrz350

Filled up the truck, every gas can that I had, and the car which I'll siphon out if I have to.


----------



## quigleysiding

timmy1;1590062 said:


> What size did you go with?


Went with Firestone Tranforce AT. 245/75/16. Dont know much about tires. Went with what the guy had. He said they work good for snow. Had 265/75/16. Went back to stock size. Didnt really shop or anything. Paid $838.00 installed. We will see how they work.


----------



## aclawn

HERE SHE COME!
http://synoptic.envsci.rutgers.edu/site/radimg/anim_nrc.gif payuppayup


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1590286 said:


> HERE SHE COME!
> http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.htm payuppayup


----------



## BBC co

NAM precipitation model got stronger


----------



## darryl g

quigleysiding;1590277 said:


> Went with Firestone Tranforce AT. 245/75/16. Dont know much about tires. Went with what the guy had. He said they work good for snow. Had 265/75/16. Went back to stock size. Didnt really shop or anything. Paid $838.00 installed. We will see how they work.


I've been running Transforce for 10 years in the same size on my 03 Silverado and just pulled a set off today to put snow tires on. They're a good tire and good for snow when they're new and they have a deep tread. They also wear well. The problem with them is that it's a fairly hard compound and once they wear down a bit and the tread blocks round off they're not so good, at least not for a blizzard. I can't really complain having bought them i for the 2008/2009 season...good all-around tire though.


----------



## aclawn

Just read this on craiglist LMAO!:laughing:


SNOWPLOWING - $20 
(MREIDEN - WALLINGFORD)
SNOWPLOWING SERVICES FOR MERIDEN - WALLINGFORD - CHESHIRE - DURHAM - NORTHFORD - NORTH HAVEN)

3 TO 4 CAR DRIVEWAYS $20.00

LARGER $40.00


----------



## lucky921

Stopped to get washer fluid and truck won't start check it all seems ok but had to jump at starter to get home of to a shop first thing in morn fun fun Every body be safe out there


----------



## BBC co

hey is it possible to have to much dielectric grease on a connector? I got a fisher replacement end for my truck side controller wire and it was loaded with grease hooked it up tried it worked fine, now when i hooked it up and turned the controller on and went to raise the plow the lights flashed and the motor clicked and controller died assuming fuse blew gonna go check it but wtf


----------



## leigh

BBC co;1590297 said:


>


Looks good! Looks like a dry slot right in the middle.I guess it's going to miss us!:redbounce Glad I waited to put plow on!


----------



## sectlandscaping

BBC co;1590357 said:


> hey is it possible to have to much dielectric grease on a connector? I got a fisher replacement end for my truck side controller wire and it was loaded with grease hooked it up tried it worked fine, now when i hooked it up and turned the controller on and went to raise the plow the lights flashed and the motor clicked and controller died assuming fuse blew gonna go check it but wtf


Check the fuse but yeah you can put to much. I did it this week. Wiped some off and it was fine.


----------



## quigleysiding

Just put mine on. I hope I didn't jinx us Town trucks are out salting.


----------



## turenoman

*Plow issues*

Hello everyone i could use some help i decided to change my hydro oil in my fisher plow and now it won;t go up or side to side bin trying to bleed the system but can't figure i out it's no like the brake system. please help i'm from CT.........thxs


----------



## brad96z28

How did you change it? if you just drained and refilled you cant mess it up done hundereds with an issue.


----------



## leigh

It should work the air out as you raise and lower and turn back and forth.Add more oil as air works out.


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1590357 said:


> hey is it possible to have to much dielectric grease on a connector? I got a fisher replacement end for my truck side controller wire and it was loaded with grease hooked it up tried it worked fine, now when i hooked it up and turned the controller on and went to raise the plow the lights flashed and the motor clicked and controller died assuming fuse blew gonna go check it but wtf


If the connector is in good condition, the contacts will scrape the dielectric grease off where they meet...so no, too much shouldn't be an issue.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicone_grease#Dielectric_grease


----------



## BBC co

sectlandscaping;1590365 said:


> Check the fuse but yeah you can put to much. I did it this week. Wiped some off and it was fine.


well checked the 2 inlines and the fuse the plow is run off in the truck apnel every thing looks good not blown, I have no test light so i doubt there is much i can do about it atm unless anyone has any ideas


----------



## mansf123

BBC co;1590357 said:


> hey is it possible to have to much dielectric grease on a connector? I got a fisher replacement end for my truck side controller wire and it was loaded with grease hooked it up tried it worked fine, now when i hooked it up and turned the controller on and went to raise the plow the lights flashed and the motor clicked and controller died assuming fuse blew gonna go check it but wtf


sounds like a bad solenoid....had the same thing happen too me.


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1590405 said:


> If the connector is in good condition, the contacts will scrape the dielectric grease off where they meet...so no, too much shouldn't be an issue.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicone_grease#Dielectric_grease


ya both sides are new, what would cause no power to the controller is what i'm wondering if no fuses are blown, so I have all three plugs hooked up and the truck lights come on not switching over to plow lights and no power to controller?


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1590418 said:


> ya both sides are new, what would cause no power to the controller is what i'm wondering if no fuses are blown, so I have all three plugs hooked up and the truck lights come on not switching over to plow lights and no power to controller
> 
> Replace fuses if the control power indicator does not come on and there is no power to the unit. There are two fuses on the vehicle control harness. One fuse operates the snow plow park/turn lamps; the other is for the snow plow control power.


----------



## ss502gmc

At the beginning of this season mine did the same thing and I checked the fuses and they were good and couldn't figure it out, so for shuts and giggles I pulled the fuses and swapped them and it worked, still not sure why because the connections were like new but it worked.


----------



## BBC co

ok gotta grab fuses i look at the inlines last night there was a 15 and a 7.5 amps in them are those correct or are they both supposed to be the same amp fuses, worst case and it;s not the fuses cold it be the relay/solenoid was brand new just don't understand what the click sound was I was hearing. sounded like the motor clicking but i was in the cab do not really sure where the sound came from


----------



## unhcp

Check your little red power wire that is your power for your controller, it usually plugs into the fuse box or under the dash somewhere


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1590578 said:


> ok gotta grab fuses i look at the inlines last night there was a 15 and a 7.5 amps in them are those correct or are they both supposed to be the same amp fuses, worst case and it;s not the fuses cold it be the relay/solenoid was brand new just don't understand what the click sound was I was hearing. sounded like the motor clicking but i was in the cab do not really sure where the sound came from


bbc ck the ground & positive connection on motor try unscrew, clean and reconnect.Yes fuse amps is ok.


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1590406 said:


> well checked the 2 inlines and the fuse the plow is run off in the truck apnel every thing looks good not blown, I have no test light so i doubt there is much i can do about it atm unless anyone has any ideas


In situations where I've been without a test light and needed to work on stuff right away, I've made test lights...it's not hard, any bulb and a couple wires will do. Electrical troubleshooting should be done with a multimeter (the one that Harbor Freight sells for $0-$5 is absolutely fine for the job), but a homemade test light is sufficient to get jobs like this done in a pinch.


----------



## ducaticorse

Here's a glam shot of my right and man and our little fleet, (minus the skids and the F600) The 550 has a 9ft MM2 we aren't putting it on till later today. My stomach is in knots, but we are in as good of shape as we can be at this point. Wish us luck!!


----------



## blackc3

Sorry and I don't mean to be insensitive here, but isn't this supposed to be a weather discussion forum??
I completely understand the need to sometimes go off subject.. 
But almost a whole page.. Where is the latest weather talk? 
I only plow my own driveway.. I just love weather discussion.. Especially a storm like this.. Again sorry.. And please don't take this the wrong way..


----------



## ducaticorse

blackc3;1590612 said:


> Sorry and I don't mean to be insensitive here, but isn't this supposed to be a weather discussion forum??
> I completely understand the need to sometimes go off subject..
> But almost a whole page.. Where is the latest weather talk?
> I only plow my own driveway.. I just love weather discussion.. Especially a storm like this.. Again sorry.. And please don't take this the wrong way..


Desperate times call for desperate measures!! LOL. You're right, I had a plow problem question and I posted it in the equipment repair section at midnight tonight. He will get a better array of answers there on a regular day, but since this thread is buzzing right now, his question will probably be seen by more people increasing his chances of getting a quick answer. As you can see, my post got one response in the proper forum, his has had about a dozen here ;-)


----------



## aclawn

SNOWING IN LI,NY
http://synoptic.envsci.rutgers.edu/site/radimg/anim_nrc.gif


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1590604 said:


> Here's a glam shot of my right and man and our little fleet, (minus the skids and the F600) The 550 has a 9ft MM2 we aren't putting it on till later today. My stomach is in knots, but we are in as good of shape as we can be at this point. Wish us luck!!


Nice fleet you got there! How does the jeep do with bigger storms? I've been thinking of getting one for the smaller drives we do.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

@blackc3 We don't just talk about weather here...this is like the CT, MA, RI, Southern New England General Discussion w/Weather thread :laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1590623 said:


> Nice fleet you got there! How does the jeep do with bigger storms? I've been thinking of getting one for the smaller drives we do.


Thank you sir. The jeep is a new purchase and is not battle tested. I have heard great things if you set it up correctly, proper ballast, tires, suspension. I am running BFG AT's and will be putting chains on the rear tires for this one.

I bought it for the same reason, my full size F350 is useless in a good portion of my accounts because you can't get into the drives. I think we'd be better off with a 2 speed skid with a OTR plate for this one though LOL.


----------



## ducaticorse

And here we are waiting till the 11th hour to decide that we want new Coopers on the F350 SRW. With the addition of chains on the rear wheels and about .75 yard of salt plus a 570lb spreader in the bed, and an 8ft MM2 up front, we should be tank status.


----------



## BBC co

ya sorry guys for the off topic just feeling sick to y stomach over it and figure here is most populated thread of above average intellagence atm

here she is on the move NAM


----------



## vlc

Better late than never! I had new rubber put on both my trucks before the season started. Now we finally get to make use of them! No chains, though. I've always worried about them marking or ripping up the driveways. Do they if the tires spin?


----------



## snopushin ford

This is going to be an intense storm, The first real test of my 9-2boss vxt!! I personally recommend at least 800lbs of ballast, i run just over 1000 and knock on wood have never gotten stuck. Good luck everyone I think we will all need it. Matt


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

"The Southern New England Weather Thread! Now the smartest thread on Plowsite!"

I'm either really bored, really hyped up, or impatient...


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1590635 said:


> Better late than never! I had new rubber put on both my trucks before the season started. Now we finally get to make use of them! No chains, though. I've always worried about them marking or ripping up the driveways. Do they if the tires spin?


LOL, I dont know! I've never used chains before.. I haven't been plowing long enough to ever deem them necessary. I was in the Army over seas last time we got anything close to this amount. HAHAHA. I guess we'll find out


----------



## BBC co

2006Sierra1500;1590639 said:


> "The Southern New England Weather Thread! Now the smartest thread on Plowsite!"
> 
> I'm either really bored, really hyped up, or impatient...


ugh I feel like I am going to throw up was bad enuff b4 the non working plow drama zzzz


----------



## mackclmodel

ducaticorse;1590642 said:


> LOL, I dont know! I've never used chains before.. I haven't been plowing long enough to ever deem them necessary. I was in the Army over seas last time we got anything close to this amount. HAHAHA. I guess we'll find out


Make sure they stay tight, keep checking on them


----------



## aclawn

Wow just started here everything cover in 1/2hr about 1/4" on ground, wet and heavy stuff!


----------



## quigleysiding

Snowing here. State trucks are salking. Should get the call any minute. Funny I am not in a big hurry to chase the first flake for this one. My nice route goes right threw the turf fields. We have had drifts taller than my truck on small storms They might not find me till it melts. :laughing:


----------



## Krrz350




----------



## ducaticorse

mackclmodel;1590645 said:


> Make sure they stay tight, keep checking on them


So I've heard. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## theholycow

ducaticorse;1590604 said:


> My stomach is in knots, but we are in as good of shape as we can be at this point. Wish us luck!!


Good luck!

My wife took my truck to work. If the crap hits the fan and she gets stuck I can't come in her SUV to rescue her, I only have chains for my truck. 


2006Sierra1500;1590639 said:


> "The Southern New England Weather Thread! Now the smartest thread on Plowsite!"
> 
> I'm either really bored, really hyped up, or impatient...


:laughing:


quigleysiding;1590650 said:


> Snowing here. State trucks are salking. Should get the call any minute. Funny I am not in a big hurry to chase the first flake for this one. My nice route goes right threw the turf fields. We have had drifts taller than my truck on small storms They might not find me till it melts. :laughing:


Route 2 over near Schartner Farms and Arnold Lumber and such? That'd be a nice gig. Grab a burger from Homestead.


----------



## theholycow

Krrz350;1590651 said:


>


----------



## quigleysiding

Route 2 over near Schartner Farms and Arnold Lumber and such? That'd be a nice gig. Grab a burger from Homestead.[/QUOTE]

We do exeter rd slocum rd railroad av The road in front of yawgo ski area . All back roads.

We got kicked out of homestead. Last summer my kid was burning tire and a rock shot threw the window. Mat was not happy.He called the state police We fixed the window but Mat is still pissed I was not with him. It was him and mom. I had to fix the window


----------



## mjlawncare

Well its here snow has started falling


----------



## theholycow

quigleysiding;1590658 said:


> We do exeter rd slocum rd railroad av The road in front of yawgo ski area . All back roads.


That's got to be nice.



> We got kicked out of homestead. Last summer my kid was burning tire and a rock shot threw the window. Mat was not happy.He called the state police We fixed the window but Mat is still pissed I was not with him. It was him and mom. I had to fix the window


:laughing:


----------



## BillyRgn

BBC co;1590357 said:


> hey is it possible to have to much dielectric grease on a connector? I got a fisher replacement end for my truck side controller wire and it was loaded with grease hooked it up tried it worked fine, now when i hooked it up and turned the controller on and went to raise the plow the lights flashed and the motor clicked and controller died assuming fuse blew gonna go check it but wtf


Check the ground I had the same problem with my x-vee last night it was lose and corroded on the battery terminal, did exactly what you described controller going off a well as the clicking


----------



## vlc

Just saw a snowflake! Think I'll go catch some more z's while I can.


----------



## abbe

Snowing decent in Warwick ri


----------



## quigleysiding

State boss just called. Time to go. Talk to you guys later


----------



## BBC co

Got it working! had cleaned battery terminals yesterday seems the negative terminal was not tightened enuff hope that was the end of it. Thanks for all the info guys, Good Luck To You ALL!!!!


----------



## theholycow

Definitely snowing here in northwestern RI.


----------



## Burkartsplow

If Stephanie Abrams yells any more on the weather channel it might scare the snow away. Yes it is going to snow but you need to settle down a bit.


----------



## stg454

Snowing here in Cranston. Be heading home soon.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## brimfield

vlc;1590635 said:


> Better late than never! I had new rubber put on both my trucks before the season started. Now we finally get to make use of them! No chains, though. I've always worried about them marking or ripping up the driveways. Do they if the tires spin?


I have v chains on a 3/4 ton Silverado ext cab with 800+ lbs ballast, I put them on yesterday remembering how "FUN" it is doing this in snow with winds. The traction is almost like a tank. Will they leave marks depends, v bar will but it takes allot to spin them., I am talking bottom of a hill in a 90* turn with chasis deep snow I have the driveway from hell narrow down hill curves and wet ditches that eat trucks Just started to snow here in western Ma at 9:00. Good luck to all.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

get alittle rest now we are ready to go trucks subs fueled up just playing the waiting game now


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Snowing good in Plymouth now very windy,gonna get some rest


----------



## AC2717

Started with the Florian all of a sudden it's not a coming down furiously in Quincy right now


----------



## djlunchbox

Burkartsplow;1590703 said:


> If Stephanie Abrams yells any more on the weather channel it might scare the snow away. Yes it is going to snow but you need to settle down a bit.


she has great snowdrifts Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

snowing steady here past 20 minutes almost to coating on your marks get set.....


----------



## mackclmodel

djlunchbox;1590752 said:


> she has great snowdrifts Thumbs Up


Yeah to bad she's a butta face. :laughing:


----------



## djlunchbox

Sooooo.... this is a great time for my high/low/blinker/cruise switch to take a dump. no plow lights. off to napa.:realmad:


----------



## djlunchbox

mackclmodel;1590759 said:


> Yeah to bad she's a butta face. :laughing:


she's a 10 compared to some of our newenglandah "ladies" lol.


----------



## stevejfromRI

Good luck to all, Stay safe. Take Pics... I cant wait to see them


Snowin like a ****** here in RI.


----------



## mackclmodel

djlunchbox;1590764 said:


> she's a 10 compared to some of our newenglandah "ladies" lol.


I didn't say I woudn't tongue punch her fart box, I was just saying those donkey teeth and lazy eye is something left to be desired. :laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse

mackclmodel;1590772 said:


> I didn't say I woudn't tongue punch her fart box, I was just saying those donkey teeth and lazy eye is something left to be desired. :laughing:


I just fahkin puked....


----------



## xtreem3d

apparently there's a website for everything 
http://www.weatherbabes.org/stephanie-abrams/


----------



## leigh

Couple inches here,quite warm.Rain supposed to mix in for a while.Guess I should go put plows on.


----------



## johnhealey1776




----------



## mulcahy mowing

800 pounds of sand in the bed of my 350 we will see how long I can keep her in 2wd before she gets stuck.


----------



## V_Scapes

This forum is much more fun than the NJ forum! Good luck everyone, steady light now in north jersey now.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

V_Scapes;1590846 said:


> This forum is much more fun than the NJ forum! Good luck everyone, steady light now in north jersey now.


We don't trust people from jersey, so please leave


----------



## BBC co

so after finding the problem with my plow I cleaned out my truck and sure as the neighbors dog pissing on your snow I found this ****** under my drivers seat!!!!!


----------



## CashinH&P

thats wicked funny.


----------



## timmy1

Nemo is frozen at the bottom of Narragansett bay.


----------



## vlc

Hahahahahaha that's hilarious, BBC!
I started turning down new customers now. This is getting ridiculous. I can't believe how many people wait till the last minute and scramble to find a plow guy.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Just loaded 1K of counter weight. Been out pre-treating my res. driveways


----------



## nepatsfan

mackclmodel;1590772 said:


> I didn't say I woudn't tongue punch her fart box, I was just saying those donkey teeth and lazy eye is something left to be desired. :laughing:


lol:laughing:


----------



## ss502gmc

I have 3500lbs of salt in the back of my 2500hd, although I'm sure it'll all get used. Gonna keep it in 2wd asking as possible because my front diff is on its last legs


----------



## jhall22guitar

Snowing steadily here in Norton. Getting a little heavier but it's jut starting to stick. We will see how much longer before I head out. Bring on the snow!

Be safe everyone and good luck. Remember to keep an eye out or the idiots still running their errands.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we have a dusting here and not realy snowing at all


----------



## theholycow

A little over an inch on the ground here in the past 3 1/2 hours of snowing...not bad so far.


----------



## eric02038

The snow is very wet.. Need the temp to drop or this storm has gone from bad to down right ugly


----------



## eric02038

Deval Patrick just announced a ban to automobiles on all roads after 4pm. Hope people listen. Can't stand plowing with people driving around


----------



## 07PSDCREW

That ban doesn't apply to us guys driving F3 50s that are not plowing for the state does it?


----------



## rjfetz1

eric02038;1590919 said:


> Deval Patrick just announced a ban to automobiles on all roads after 4pm. Hope people listen. Can't stand plowing with people driving around


Doesn't that mean you too.?? I get the impression we are not considered essential or emergency vehicles?


----------



## BBC co

vlc;1590883 said:


> Hahahahahaha that's hilarious, BBC!
> I started turning down new customers now. This is getting ridiculous. I can't believe how many people wait till the last minute and scramble to find a plow guy.


ya I agree now that he's out of my truck and every thing is working was no so funny till then  
here is current radar loop with temperatures


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I just turned away 3 driveways. Unbelievable that they wait this long.


----------



## rjfetz1

07PSDCREW;1590932 said:


> That ban doesn't apply to us guys driving F3 50s that are not plowing for the state does it?


I think it does not matter what you drive.... The ones that should be out know they should be out. I also hear when travel gets bad, towns and state are parking all trucks. Would make sense, they have been out since 10am - 8 hrs of work would park them around 6pm.


----------



## eric02038

rjfetz1;1590937 said:


> Doesn't that mean you too.?? I get the impression we are not considered essential or emergency vehicles?


Plow on truck kinda means essential, truck with no plow = no essential


----------



## mulcahy mowing

We need to be out. We need to make a living. We can't wait and try to push 30" that is unreal.


----------



## rjfetz1

eric02038;1590945 said:


> Plow on truck kinda means essential, truck with no plow = no essential


Essential to you yes, but not the governor. Your call, do what you have to.


----------



## rjfetz1

mulcahy mowing;1590946 said:


> We need to be out. We need to make a living. We can't wait and try to push 30" that is unreal.


Thousands people home today not working. Again, your call.


----------



## vlc

1" down, 29" to go.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Was debating about loading my 700lb welder into my 350 ub/srw.Now reading all you guys adding ballast i think i will go to shop when called out and loader up.Thumbs Up


----------



## rjfetz1

After 8pm tonight your not going to be able to see your plow on the front of your truck , let alone the road, or driveways. If a car or truck was stuck or broken down on the side of the road you would never see them. That's why towns, and state will park there trucks.


----------



## vlc

I see us as essential. What if one of your customers has a heart attack or a house fire and the emergency vehicles can't get down the driveway or private road you maintain? Too bad for them? No way am I letting that much snow accumulate. I have a lot of elderly customers and I also have quite a few doctors.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

2" down here in Berlin/Hudson area..


----------



## Iawr

So long story short here I am at work until 8 tonight, and with the whole driving ban it would appear I'm snuggling up with a co-worker in a cardboard box for tonight. I'll never get my lot done tonight at this rate....


----------



## rjfetz1

vlc;1590962 said:


> I see us as essential. What if one of your customers has a heart attack or a house fire and the emergency vehicles can't get down the driveway or private road you maintain? Too bad for them? No way am I letting that much snow accumulate. I have a lot of elderly customers and I also have quite a few doctors.


Yes, it is to bad for them. I have elderly, doctors, lawyers, shrinks I plow too. I called all mine and said if most likely will not see me until Sat., they all understood. If the towns and state parks there trucks like they say they are going to, what good is having the driveway plowed? This is just not your average snow storm. Your safety should come first. That's all i'm saying on this topic. Do what you have to do.


----------



## eric02038

rjfetz1;1590960 said:


> After 8pm tonight your not going to be able to see your plow on the front of your truck , let alone the road, or driveways. If a car or truck was stuck or broken down on the side of the road you would never see them. That's why towns, and state will park there trucks.


Towns Nd state will not park their trucks....nice try though


----------



## eric02038

If 5 feet of snow were to fall. Towns and state would still be out plowing. Medial emergency don't wait for clean roads nor do fires 

Smarten up people


----------



## rjfetz1

Iawr;1590974 said:


> So long story short here I am at work until 8 tonight, and with the whole driving ban it would appear I'm snuggling up with a co-worker in a cardboard box for tonight. I'll never get my lot done tonight at this rate....


Some of us are not going out......lets have the long story? who's the co-worker? details?


----------



## theholycow

It's kinda confusing reading a discussion between rjfetz1 and eric02038 with the same avatars, gotta stop and read their name instead of skimming past...



mulcahy mowing;1590946 said:


> We need to be out. We need to make a living. We can't wait and try to push 30" that is unreal.


That's not what the ban is about. If your truck can't do it after the ban is lifted then the job will require some other equipment.



vlc;1590962 said:


> I see us as essential. What if one of your customers has a heart attack or a house fire and the emergency vehicles can't get down the driveway or private road you maintain? Too bad for them? No way am I letting that much snow accumulate. I have a lot of elderly customers and I also have quite a few doctors.


How many people are going to have heart attacks and house fires vs. how many less-essential drivers on the road are going to crash and hurt themselves or someone else? Of course I'm sure* every individual here is a better winter driver than the rest of the people who have good reasons to be on the road, but that's what the ban is about...that, and keeping the road clear of stuck vehicles that prevent plows from removing snow.

*: Some sarcasm intended.


----------



## rjfetz1

theholycow;1590991 said:


> It's kinda confusing reading a discussion between rjfetz1 and eric02038 with the same avatars, gotta stop and read their name instead of skimming past...
> 
> That's not what the ban is about. If your truck can't do it after the ban is lifted then the job will require some other equipment.
> 
> How many people are going to have heart attacks and house fires vs. how many less-essential drivers on the road are going to crash and hurt themselves or someone else? Of course I'm sure* every individual here is a better winter driver than the rest of the people who have good reasons to be on the road, but that's what the ban is about...that, and keeping the road clear of stuck vehicles that prevent plows from removing snow.
> 
> *: Some sarcasm intended.


^^^ Thank you - very well said. I feel like a parent trying to keep my kids from going out, they will still do what they want.


----------



## BBC co

current









previous


----------



## ss502gmc

I've been plowing for 13 years and I've been in some pretty bad conditions, whiteouts in the dark down the cape during a blizzard and plenty of other scary stuff but I will be out plowing until I feel it's too much of a risk, I have a nursing home and doctors offices and plenty other public properties and I'll be damned if I'm gonna push over 2ft of snow with my truck because its a sure deal that ****s gonna break. So all in all we have a job to do so let's do it safely and if you can't see the headgear on your truck then it's prob time to pull over and park it


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Been plowing 25yrs.Have 1 truck on town another on state.They will not stop plowing,the trucks will not park i ,ve been thru a bunch of these,s types of storms.


----------



## mikelawtown

Gov patrick said nobody on roads after 4pm or 1 yr in jail... What to do?? wait till it's over?


----------



## ss502gmc

Figured, all retail and convenience stores
will be closed unless they have gas


----------



## rjfetz1

ADMSWELDING;1591026 said:


> Been plowing 25yrs.Have 1 truck on town another on state.They will not stop plowing,the trucks will not park i ,ve been thru a bunch of these,s types of storms.


It was your governor that said last night on the news....when it gets really bad we will park all trucks. Whether or not they do, that is what he said.


----------



## bgingras

direct from MEMA:

A ban on motor vehicle travel has been issued beginning at 4:00 PM today (Friday 2/8) until further notice. There are exceptions for public safety vehicles and public safety workers, including contract personnel; public works vehicles and public works workers, including contract personnel; government officials conducting official business; utility company vehicles and utility workers; healthcare workers who must travel to and from work in order to provide essential health services; news media; travel necessary to maintain and deliver critical private sector services such as energy, fuel supplies and delivery, financial systems and the delivery of critical commodities; travel to support business operations that provide critical services to the public, including gasoline stations, food stores and hardware stores.


----------



## Fisher II

...ok.... so are we exempt?


----------



## mpgall26

Did anyone catch what Patrick actually said. I see no actual details online or on their site. I have no intention of staying put unless I feel I should, not the state. I would like to know the details anyway. Someone posted a year in Jail? That's unrealistic but I'd at least like to know what they think they can do so I can flee the 2wd crown victoria behind me if I have to.
I can't believe some jerk would steal my plow truck and flee the police during a snow storm, unreal.


----------



## Krrz350

**** is that ********? I'm going out. Cops can try and pull me over, I'm not going to stop until I am in handcuffs. Failure to stop? "I saw flashing lights and it was a blizzahd yaw awnah"


----------



## winged1dur

By His Excellency
DEVAL L. PATRICK
GOVERNOR
TIMOTHY P. MURRAY
LIEUTENANT GOVERNOR
EXECUTIVE ORDER NO 543
MOTOR VEHICLE TRAVEL BAN

I, Deval L. Patrick, Governor of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, pursuant to the power provided by Chapter 639 of the Acts of 1950 do hereby issue the following order:

There shall be a ban on motor vehicle travel beginning at 4:00 PM today and continuing until further notice. This travel ban shall not apply to the following:

public safety vehicles and public safety workers, including contract personnel
public works vehicles and public works workers, including contract personnel; government officials conducting official business
utility company vehicles and utility workers
healthcare workers who must travel to and from work in order to provide essential health services
news media
travel necessary to maintain and deliver critical private sector services such as energy, fuel supplies and delivery, financial systems and the delivery of critical commodities
travel to support business operations that provide critical services to the public, including gasoline stations, food stores and hardware stores

Given this 8th day of February in the year of our Lord two thousand and thirteen at 12:15PM.

DEVAL L. PATRICK, GOVERNOR
Commonwealth of Massachusetts


----------



## mpgall26

Thanks, bgingras. Guess its game on see everyone next year unless I get time for good behavior


----------



## bgingras

mass.gov/mema has any details related to travel ban. Word I got was that private contractors not engaged in removal from the public way or employed and directed by a municipality or state agency are not exempt from the ban.


----------



## mikelawtown

Just called my bud(mass state cop) he said they see anyone plowing and if they are not on for the state they will be towed/ticket....


----------



## mpgall26

tell him i'm the one with the yellow plow, come and get me


----------



## eric02038

mikelawtown;1591052 said:


> Just called my bud(mass state cop) he said they see anyone plowing and if they are not on for the state they will be towed/ticket....


Just called Franklin PD. I was told they don't want people driving for the sake of driving around.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Town just called i,m in.Take it safe men, good luck.Thumbs Up


----------



## winged1dur

Just called State police- Danvers barracks;trooper said "Don't worry about it".


----------



## Bostonyj7

I live down the road from the state police staton, I hope your right


----------



## Iawr

rjfetz1;1590983 said:


> Some of us are not going out......lets have the long story? who's the co-worker? details?


It's an over weight 19yr old named Chris. Atleast I'll be warm tonight.Thumbs Up

In othere news just got off the phone with "Officer Richards" from theFraminghham barracks, He says if you are contracted to a private lot you may be on the roads if you carry proof you are doing said job. Guess driveways are out but my U-haul accounts are still on. Going to have some pissy customers tomorrow


----------



## winged1dur

Bostonyj7;1591072 said:


> I live down the road from the state police staton, I hope your right


Call 'em yourself - 978-538-6161

BTW local PD had no idea about ban.


----------



## mpgall26

*Sgt McDonald * from FoxboroMSP barracks says it's OK for private plow contractors to be on the roads. Good enough for me that he said that on a recorded line.


----------



## Bostonyj7

He said go ahead and plow and drive. I didn't even get finished my sentence. I got as far as my name and that I am a privet plow driver. Sounds like he has heard the question 1000 times


----------



## whitegmc

I called milford ma PD and they said....we don't know....i said so if I go out plowing comm and resi accounts will i have any issues, we don't know.

AWESOME...

granted most are crown vics, not sure how they are going to be pulled over, also heard if you get spotted its a fine and if you are stuck its jail time...


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I don't see them coming after the guy with the flashing amber lights...


----------



## whitegmc

if your plow is up i do....just called framingham state plice barracks dispatch, he said the governor did not exempt you guys so its all about each police officer if you get pulled over...only if you are contracted by the town or government...


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anybody going out soon to start plowing driveways?


----------



## eric02038

jandjcarpentry;1591096 said:


> Anybody going out soon to start plowing driveways?


Thinking 5 or 6pm start


----------



## Bostonyj7

Thinking the same. Danvers has about 3" at my house


----------



## mulcahy mowing

About 2" here a little less give it two hours..


----------



## whitegmc

milford has 2" but it is really coming down so I'll prolly head out at 4:30...and see if I get impounded....ha


----------



## eric02038

From Governor Patrick's tweeter
@MassGovernor: RT @MassEMA: Motorists must use best judgment in determining if travel is permitted under an exception. More: http://t.co/GkKmIqXA #MAStorm


----------



## theholycow

bgingras;1591033 said:


> direct from MEMA:
> 
> A ban on motor vehicle travel has been issued beginning at 4:00 PM today (Friday 2/8) until further notice. There are exceptions for public safety vehicles and public safety workers, including contract personnel; public works vehicles and public works workers, including contract personnel; government officials conducting official business; utility company vehicles and utility workers; healthcare workers who must travel to and from work in order to provide essential health services; news media; travel necessary to maintain and deliver critical private sector services such as energy, fuel supplies and delivery, financial systems and the delivery of critical commodities; travel to support business operations that provide critical services to the public, including gasoline stations, food stores and hardware stores.





winged1dur;1591042 said:


> By His Excellency
> DEVAL L. PATRICK
> GOVERNOR
> TIMOTHY P. MURRAY
> LIEUTENANT GOVERNOR
> EXECUTIVE ORDER NO 543
> MOTOR VEHICLE TRAVEL BAN
> 
> I, Deval L. Patrick, Governor of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, pursuant to the power provided by Chapter 639 of the Acts of 1950 do hereby issue the following order:
> 
> There shall be a ban on motor vehicle travel beginning at 4:00 PM today and continuing until further notice. This travel ban shall not apply to the following:
> 
> public safety vehicles and public safety workers, including contract personnel
> public works vehicles and public works workers, including contract personnel; government officials conducting official business
> utility company vehicles and utility workers
> healthcare workers who must travel to and from work in order to provide essential health services
> news media
> travel necessary to maintain and deliver critical private sector services such as energy, fuel supplies and delivery, financial systems and the delivery of critical commodities
> travel to support business operations that provide critical services to the public, including gasoline stations, food stores and hardware stores
> 
> Given this 8th day of February in the year of our Lord two thousand and thirteen at 12:15PM.
> 
> DEVAL L. PATRICK, GOVERNOR
> Commonwealth of Massachusetts


Folks, I think those two posts make it pretty clear. There's no exemption for private snow removal. All this e-thuggery about outrunning 2WD Crown Vics is idiotic. Don't run from the cops, don't break the law. Stay home and drink.

You guys who called, better hope every officer agrees with whoever you spoke to, even when those officers aren't from the same police force (state vs. town, etc).


----------



## xtreem3d

I am addicted to this thread. keep it coming..I have to live vicariously through you guys Thumbs Up


----------



## Krrz350

Just got off the phone with Ofc. Delaney at the middleborro state police barracks, he sounded pretty pissed like he had gotten the question before then asked me where I heard that? When I said the Internet he told me to check the Internet again, and he said no problem if you're out plowing.


----------



## eric02038

theholycow;1591107 said:


> Folks, I think those two posts make it pretty clear. There's no exemption for private snow removal. All this e-thuggery about outrunning 2WD Crown Vics is idiotic. Don't run from the cops, don't break the law. Stay home and drink.
> 
> You guys who called, better hope every officer agrees with whoever you spoke to, even when those officers aren't from the same police force (state vs. town, etc).


They reissued the statement stating use your best judgement if you should be out. Sums it up for me


----------



## Bostonyj7

Just off the phone with Salem Ma PD. says Go ahead. The Gov. Is being a knuklehead. There more worried about the A-holes out watching the storm. If you have an honest reason to be out plowing then go right ahead. You will B fine


----------



## xtreem3d

anybody..has the forecast amount changed drastically anywhere or still on track for day old amounts?
in other words did they over hype it or getting it about right?


----------



## rjfetz1

eric02038;1591105 said:


> From Governor Patrick's tweeter
> @MassGovernor: RT @MassEMA: Motorists must use best judgment in determining if travel is permitted under an exception. More: http://t.co/GkKmIqXA #MAStorm


Hey Eric - you can talk yourself into going out tonight all you want......the question is can you talk yourself out of a tow???:laughing:


----------



## vlc

About 2" here. We'll head out around 5 or 6 too.


----------



## theholycow

eric02038;1591111 said:


> They reissued the statement stating use your best judgement if you should be out. Sums it up for me


Thumbs Up That's a whole different ball of wax. Still don't run from the cops though.


----------



## vlc

theholycow;1591123 said:


> Thumbs Up That's a whole different ball of wax. Still don't run from the cops though.


Haha good idea!


----------



## vlc

I guess the police stations were getting sick of all the phone calls.


----------



## eric02038

Marshfield told to evacuate before high tide tonight….BUT HOW NOONE CAN DRIVE


----------



## brimfield

Forget the tow trucks all around here are 2wd. They looked at my Mother in law stuck in a driveway and and said we can't do that we got 2wd. Good way to make money if ya can't get em out.


----------



## ss502gmc

Krrz350;1591110 said:


> Just got off the phone with Ofc. Delaney at the middleborro state police barracks, he sounded pretty pissed like he had gotten the question before then asked me where I heard that? When I said the Internet he told me to check the Internet again, and he said no problem if you're out plowing.


good to hear since I gotta drive by the Middleboro state barracks about a dozen times lol


----------



## ss502gmc

And here comes the wind...


----------



## dlcs

I realize that I'm not from your area but how can they keep private companies from plowing. Most of the time we are plowing lots for safety not access. Storms like this are somewhat unusual in that we plow for accessability. During storms of this magnitude you must keep certain properties open for safety reasons. What if a ambulance or the fire department can't gain acces to a property because of huge drifts blocking entrances? Do what you have to do cause YOUR the one who will have to explain why you were not available. No police order would have stopped me from keeping my nursing homes open during the blizzard that we had in 2011, my biggest worry was what if an ambulance couldn't get to the door. Our city crews were too busy plowing paths and getting fire trucks unstuck as it was, who knows how loing it would have been if a ambulance would have had to call for a city plow to clear an entrance. Do what you have to do and most of all, be safe.


----------



## Krrz350

xtreem3d;1591115 said:


> anybody..has the forecast amount changed drastically anywhere or still on track for day old amounts?
> in other words did they over hype it or getting it about right?


Wondering the same thing. Kart, turn off the snow gun already and give us an update!


----------



## ss502gmc

Anyone start there lots yet? About 3 inches here, I was thinking bout clearing the heavy stuff now and make room for the fluffy stuff.


----------



## mpgall26

Nobody's running, just good fun. The whole thing is a laugh anyway. Even in my conspiracy theorist mind, I don't believe anyone would jail us for a year or any of it would be thrown out of court.


----------



## mpgall26

Shoveled my porch of 3-4" and its wet and heavy in Brockton


----------



## eric02038

This says it all!

@MassGovernor: RT @MassEMA: Snow plow operators (including private contractors) are allowed to travel/work under the travel ban. #MAStorm


----------



## Iawr

Stopped by the local pd, they told me "Quit asking and go do it before we change our minds)

So apparently at least in Holliston we have a green light


----------



## quigleysiding

All the morons were out all day They all had the day off. Took me 1 hour to get to my route Its only a mile or so. So glad most went home Happy plowing


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we only have maybe 2 inches now just opened up a few places just waiting for it to pile up


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

got one truck on with the town sent him out


----------



## Burkartsplow

My brother in Westwood told me it is coming down pretty good right now. It is my nieces bday and she is having 8 friends spend the night. He said he is going to drink beer, eat pizza and snow blow the drive to stay saine.


----------



## CityGuy

Wow never heard of pulling plows off the road or private plows. Inteesting read last few pages.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

There's gonna be a buncha babies popin out in 9 months with this travel ban, and people stuck at home with nothing better to do....


----------



## Bostonyj7

Hit my first driveway 3.5"


----------



## vlc

Heading out in about 15 minutes. Drive safe everyone and make some friggin money!


----------



## all ferris

xtreem3d;1591109 said:


> I am addicted to this thread. keep it coming..I have to live vicariously through you guys Thumbs Up


I agree...I'm in the same area as you and I can't turn off the weather channel or stop reading this thread lol. If we had snowfall amounts here that was measured in feet the whole area would be shut down for a week plus. :laughing:


----------



## BillyRgn

Can anyone give be a ball park for what a very experiened no bs backhoe operator is getting for stacking moving snow with his machine, machine is a case 590


----------



## mulcahy mowing

$100-150/hour


----------



## Fisher II

Guys....I just got off the phone with MEMA......they are saying we are not allowed on the roads. I called at 4pm and they told me this..., then saw all the threads saying local and state police depts are saying you can. ....soooooo I went to MEMA website and its saying something about its ok for private plow contracters.( bottom left hand corner on site).....called again to verify and they say NO again. The private plowing contracter is in reference to guys plowing for the state or local towns.


----------



## Fisher II

btw.....MEMA # 1 508-820-2000. If anyone gets a different answer.....post here!


----------



## mpgall26

They can blow me. News and state and local PD said yes, and thats created enough confusion that I did my due dilegence in looking into it


----------



## mpgall26

MEMA said no to me too! Someone better get the story straight before someone is ticketed or towed.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Buddy mine just called me, He blew his trans, just leaving his driveway..


----------



## theholycow

07PSDCREW;1591246 said:


> There's gonna be a buncha babies popin out in 9 months with this travel ban, and people stuck at home with nothing better to do....


Very true.

6 inches currently here in northwestern RI.


----------



## gtmustang00

Theres almost 3 in Southern NH.


----------



## xtreem3d

07PSDCREW;1591289 said:


> Buddy mine just called me, He blew his trans, just leaving his driveway..


That's too bad and certainly no way to start out but he won't be the last either


----------



## BossPlow614

07PSDCREW;1591246 said:


> There's gonna be a buncha babies popin out in 9 months with this travel ban, and people stuck at home with nothing better to do....


Ha! That's what I was thinking. 
I'd be drunk off my a$$ all wknd if there was a total ban here.


----------



## xtreem3d

Just saw the NBC nightly news i bet the live shots they had don't do the howling wind justice..that doesn't look like any fun on top of 2 feet of snow


----------



## durafish

So when's the next storm?


----------



## theholycow

durafish;1591350 said:


> So when's the next storm?


Concurrent with the ones we're already experiencing.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we still dont have a hell of alot here yet maybe 2.5 inches 3 at the most no reason to do are lots or drives yet


----------



## wilsonsground

Morrissey snow removal;1591379 said:


> we still dont have a hell of alot here yet maybe 2.5 inches 3 at the most no reason to do are lots or drives yet


That's all? I'm just over the border into Brookline nh with barely under 4" at my house.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we might have closer to 4 now but im waiting till like 7 8 inches to go out


----------



## all ferris

I'm from Illinois but did some homework on the no driving thing. This was a MassEMA tweet I took from the MEMA home page: Snow plow operators (including private contractors) are allowed to travel/work under the travel ban.


Hope this helps you guys.


----------



## theholycow

all ferris;1591415 said:


> I'm from Illinois but did some homework on the no driving thing. This was a MassEMA tweet I took from the MEMA home page: Snow plow operators (including private contractors) are allowed to travel/work under the travel ban.
> 
> Hope this helps you guys.


Someone already saw and mentioned that, but it applies to contractors working for the government. However, a later announcement allowed snow removal contractors working for private parties too. (I suspect that people working at gas stations were also covered.)


----------



## Dalmatian90

I am beside myself there are actually people wasting dispatchers time by calling up to see if they're allowed to go plowing. 

Seriously? 

These omninous sounding "Executive Orders" are meant to encourage people to stay off the road. They're issued the same way as National Kiss A Turkey Day and carry just about as much legal weight.

As long as you're not going through a police checkpoint, gate, barrier, or otherwise disobeying a traffic signal or flagman there is no such crime as traveling on a road when you've been asked not to.


----------



## ducaticorse

Boston is an absolute **** show. Even the primary roads are fahked white out conditions across the board, just dangerous all together....., Forget about side roads even if you could hop the berms.. No place to put any of this ****. Im about to call it, and prepare for clean up with blowers and shovelors. no sense burning fuel at the risk of getting stuck, and generally getting no where.....


----------



## xtreem3d

how much so far ? any pics?


----------



## porter1121

I just called it a night. Too dangerous and not worth it. None of the commercials are open in the morning anyway, it'll be more snow to push but I can deal with it it's just not worth it tonight.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sorry about no updates since yesterday Guy's. Had some family stuff to take of. Looks like BBC has done a good job . Stay Safe out there. I came back home about an hour ago , couldn't see jack.


----------



## durafish

Snow can stop now. I like snow but I think 8" in enough.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

its a mess here cant see anything probably about 7 inches hoping to go out about midnite and stay out for awhile then run the loader sunday


----------



## ScubaSteve728

agreed way to dangerous and man is is slippery and rather heavy


----------



## ducaticorse

xtreem3d;1591497 said:


> how much so far ? any pics?


no pictures, too busy with my nose glued to the windshield so I dont accidentally run down a pedestrian walking down the middle of the street by accident. My head is spinning. Have three guys out on lots. My residentials are a non conversation at this point. Thank god for the MEMA ban to cover my ass. This is just ugly. All bobcat and blower work end of storm Saturday and all day Sunday.....

Ive never been scared driving before, but tonight I cut through back roads from Chelsea to Cambridge and I sure was wishing I hadn't.... And apparently, the worst of the storm is coming between midnight and 3am? No ******* way.....


----------



## chrisf250

Coming down too fast here. Make a pass turn around and 4 inches are on the ground. Going to be a very long night


----------



## leigh

Sent everyone home for the night.Roads barely passable even in plow trucks.Over a foot already,seems like alot more.No pressure now,nobodies opening sat,got good excuse,impassable roads!Get some sleep and take two days to clean up-hope its enough time! Stay safe


----------



## xtreem3d

How are the DOT's making out ?


----------



## Fisher II

....trees coming down!


----------



## xtreem3d

looks like 14" so far in cities listed at the top .....if link works
http://www.weather.com/news/winter/storms/2012/nemo


----------



## ctmower

I have about 12" in North Central CT... Called it quits 30 minutes ago, couldn't see 5 ft in front of me and it was taking me a 1/2 hour to get to spots that normally take me 10 minutes. Taking a nap and hopefully waking up with less white out conditions. The state was doing a ok job keeping the roads clear but all the down roads were AWEFUL!! Definitely too much snow for anyone to keep on top of. Be safe!!


----------



## mjlawncare

just came home myself can not see anything i was behind a dot truck on my way home and he was doing no more then 5mph the visibility is 0 idk how much snow we got so far but its deff over a foot


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we have about 10 to 12 inches now snowing pretty good we are going out for the long haul


----------



## BillyRgn

This is a mess there are people stuck everywhere cops fire engines ambulances come morning I'm afraid what they will find


----------



## mikelawtown

Just went out for 20min and had to come back, way to blind out there, Lawrence/Andover area.


----------



## abbe

Over 15"s here. Fawkkkkk


----------



## theholycow

Official report 16" here, but I think it's over 18. Man, my truck is really earning its keep (not on the road, just my own yard).


----------



## mpgall26

Can't drive in Brockton. I did a lap arond my neighborhood and came back. Theres no way I'll can do anything until the wind stops.The little bit I did plow around my house was completely filled in by the time I got in and changed my clothes. Sucks because theres no way I gonna get a 2500 through the piles when its done. 
Get some sleep guys, gonna be a long weekend


----------



## ducaticorse

xtreem3d;1591546 said:


> How are the DOT's making out ?


Ton of pieces out. Loaders with no plates rolling down the street NP. Just cant keep up with it though.... Snow relocation is the key phrase for all of my area.


----------



## ducaticorse

mpgall26;1591618 said:


> Can't drive in Brockton. I did a lap arond my neighborhood and came back. Theres no way I'll can do anything until the wind stops.The little bit I did plow around my house was completely filled in by the time I got in and changed my clothes. Sucks because theres no way I gonna get a 2500 through the piles when its done.
> Get some sleep guys, gonna be a long weekend


Where in the bean are you? I got an email back from one of my PM's regarding my shut down notice. No problem whatsoever. And thanked me.....


----------



## TGS Inc.

Good luck guys with all this snow!! Holy cow! 3" / hour... Damn!

I will never feel bad about a "big" 6" snowfall here again...

Watching CNN in Detroit

-Wayne


----------



## ss502gmc

Just got home, think I blew the front diff in my truck, it sounds like wind chimes under my front end, before that I slid into a downed power line in Brockton, got my roof antenna ripped off the truck from low trees, almost hit a tree in the road but only caught a branch off my mirror. Needless to say I'm screwed. I have about 16-18" here so far I think


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Going out to survey damage on my route last full loop was two hours ago. The wind is drifting 4-5 drifts roads imappasable all over. I can't even make it to some houses.


----------



## abbe

I think we're around 20" in Coventry now. Gunna pick back up I believe.


----------



## nepatsfan

Anyone has a plow truck and wants to work in wrentham/Franklin just lots. 508-954-6658


----------



## aloe

I could drive to CT in the am if you guys are buried & need a hand


----------



## Krrz350

Damn, hit three trees already. I still have a driver side wiper and mirror, no radio sucks though.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

we have 3 feet in Southbury and its still snowing


----------



## mjlawncare

it is absolutely crazy out there dot trucks stuck everywhere town trucks stuck everywhere cars and trucks stranded all over alot of roads have not been touched since yesterday afternoon never seen anything like it easily 3ft out there and huge drifts


----------



## Longae29

I don't envy you guys. the pictures make me cringe. I can't image adding 8 inches to the 22" I've experienced.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Longae29;1591722 said:


> I don't envy you guys. the pictures make me cringe. I can't image adding 8 inches to the 22" I've experienced.


It's 8" per hour...


----------



## leigh

We're doomed! Came in at 11pm after aborting rescue of sidewalk crew(subject for another thread:realmad Just got up to check radar, good news snow is about over,bad news there's no way in hell to even leave house! Drifts halfway up my doors,unplowed road ,looks like 2-4' of snow.I'm sure they'll have to declare a state of emergency.I'm not sure it's possible to even plow this much snow.I think it will take all day to get out of my driveway,then what? roads are impassable


----------



## whitegmc

its insanity out there. I went out at 10 and came home by midnight....got 3 driveways done in 2 hours because it took me so long to get from house to house. I am getting ready to head out and hope the streets are decent....truck is a giant ice block....happy i plugged the block heater in.


----------



## ducaticorse

There is a 3ft plow berm at the end of my street, and I am one street over from a main. No one is goin no where tomorrow. @ feet on the sidewalks... Totally effed.


----------



## ctmower

Just tried to go back out at 430. Broke my front screen door pushing it open with 3 ft of snow in front of it. State roads in Enfield have barely one lane open. Town roads are the same but side streets aren't even touched and have 5 ft high snow burms blocking them. Had one house on the state rd I tried to do and couldn't even bust open the front. Plow trucks stuck everywhere along with so many cars, can't believe some people tried driving. 
It's going to be days before people can go anywhere. Back to sleep for a few hours


----------



## chrisf250

Got to the site around 3pm, private condominium complex.I planned on being stuck here and from what you guys are saying I'm glad I did. Sounds like I may have to blaze my own trail home.


----------



## theholycow

leigh;1591728 said:


> Just got up to check radar, good news snow is about over,


It's been a couple hours since your post and it's still coming down hard here in northwestern RI.

Looks like I've gotten another foot since midnight.

Town plow just went by, must have been windrowing that same foot. It sure was moving a whole lot of snow. I usually wake up when one goes by and I didn't wake up at all since I went to bed ad midnight, but then I was pretty darn tired.


----------



## ducaticorse

I am sick to my stomach thinking of the job ahead... Every small drive I have is going to require my bobcat so I can stack snow. I managed to short my f 350 srw out with my plow last night and now it wont crank. The 550 has a 2yd sander in it that is full, and no access to the pintle. one ton is tased on a lot 10 miles away, hence no way to tow the bobcat anywhere. not like I'd be able to get a trailer around anywhere now anyway...


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Sounds like a giant mess, good luck to you guys, hopefully you can get it all done in the next few days! I still wish I could have brought skid steers up, looks like the trucks aren't going to be real effective


----------



## CashinH&P

ducaticorse;1591756 said:


> I am sick to my stomach thinking of the job ahead... Every small drive I have is going to require my bobcat so I can stack snow. I managed to short my f 350 srw out with my plow last night and now it wont crank. The 550 has a 2yd sander in it that is full, and no access to the pintle. one ton is tased on a lot 10 miles away, hence no way to tow the bobcat anywhere. not like I'd be able to get a trailer around anywhere now anyway...


Im having issues too, My alternator is dead no ride to the parts store, still snowing like a mofo and I still have to plow every one again. This should be interesting, I moght be going to the dealership monday.....


----------



## brimfield

07PSDCREW;1591246 said:


> There's gonna be a buncha babies popin out in 9 months with this travel ban, and people stuck at home with nothing better to do....


Thats for sure, I remember back in 78 the hospitals gave out Blizzard baby t shirts too the Moms
I plowed last night at 9 and this morning it was all blown back a waste of time. So this morning I had to lower the plow to chassis height and push up hill in my narrow curve 1-4 driveway.I got up top and our dirt road had been hit by a neighbor at some point so I hit the 20" left turned around and hit my driveway. I'm plowing with a 2500 with chains and 600 lb ballast. Snow piles as tall as the plow a big push pile in front with no cut off to dump it rear chains spinning but I made it. Next push will be with a tractor. 28" and still falling:realmad:


----------



## theholycow

Well apparently I didn't quite respect my Snowbear's limits, one of the mounts is bent or something. It's still doing the job.

Broke passenger front tire chain. Miraculously, I noticed it after it started wrapping but before it destroyed anything. Dislodged a rear chain, I guess I didn't tension it tight enough...reinstalled and tensioned better.

My 4hp Tecumseh on my ancient Ariens 2-stage now only runs with partial choke, not with the choke fully open. It'll run a few seconds and die with the choke open. At first I was thinking clogged filter or jet, but I think I saw rusty crap bubbling up around a head bolt. No bueno. Still running and doing the job.

I'll be doing a lot of repairing in the near future.

30+ inches, hard to tell. Town did a great job keeping my road clear, it's wide and scraped almost to pavement. Saw that truck go by windrowing 8-12 inches of snow this morning, I guess they parked it for the graveyard shift.

Glad I am surrounded by forest, that limits the wind and drifting.


----------



## brimfield

Yea gonna park the truck and use the tractor loader for the rest. Don't need a truck stuck or anything breaking..


----------



## mikelawtown

I went out at 6am and never left my driveway, Brake line. Lost a boat load of cash..


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anybody know where u can get gas around Pembroke


----------



## Bostonyj7

I know this is the wrong thread, but I have huge problems. All 4 of my trucks are Down. And I need a truck and driver in the dancer/Northshore area just need to clean up the drives. If you can help, please call

Charlie Horn
978-204-6565


----------



## Adamck83

Good luck out there guys. Sounds like a huge mess.


----------



## Iawr

Had to shovel myself out 3 times since 6am. Had to park the 350, can't stack any higher. My lot truck can't handle the amount of snow we got. Loading up the Kubota and snow blower in a few and headed back out.


----------



## Bostonyj7

(Not a repost, just fixing errors)

I know this is the wrong thread, but I have huge problems. All 4 of my trucks are Down , and I need a truck and driver in the Danvers/Northshore area just need to clean up the drives. If you can help, please call

Charlie Horn
978-204-6565


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Plows acting up still need to clean up drives truck is stuck in a bank snow over the hood can't even see the plow. Tiers are gone....what mess ill make enough to put new shoes on the truck. Phone ringing off the hook. I'm faaaaacked


----------



## theholycow

theholycow;1591934 said:


> My 4hp Tecumseh on my ancient Ariens 2-stage now only runs with partial choke, not with the choke fully open. It'll run a few seconds and die with the choke open. At first I was thinking clogged filter or jet, but I think I saw rusty crap bubbling up around a head bolt. No bueno. Still running and doing the job.


Did a little more, then it needed more choke, then it quit for good. Based on that I guess it is a fuel supply issue after all. Maybe has the head gasket failure too...

Got my whole driveway/yard done. Had to do some shoveling. Snowbear is still alive and that mount (or maybe my frame ) is still probably bent.

37 1/2 inches (measured where protected from drifts).


----------



## brad96z28

Went out at 9 last night just got in. I blew a hose this morn luckily I had a spare. Never happened in 15 years of plowing. It was quite nasty plowing last night. Luckily only that first part of the storm was wet and heavy.. I did not have much trouble plowing. Pulled out a couple people though.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Couldn't go out last night, couldnt see ****....went out 5 AM this morning, just got home. Got hung up a bunch, nothing a little tug couldn't fix.


----------



## djlunchbox

Well, we cant even punch a hole to get into one of our lots. So thats pushed to tomorrow. Got our nursing home opened up and stacked. My old man is out there now doing a little extra cleanup and salting. 3 inches of hardpack in some spots. My little bobcat 743 did a bang up job for its first time out in snow. Wish i had a box and a plow for it. Foot controls got packed with ice too, That was fun. Apparently we had 6" an hour there for a while. Madness. Hopefully the rest of my resi customers wont be too upset about being pushed off a day. I was only able to get 2 of my 3 lots done, and 2 resi. Lost my brother to a nasty cough so we were down to only 2 of us all day. What a storm. I feel a little better seeing the big companies struggle just as much as us though. Lol


----------



## timmy1

Just finished up. out since 4 pm yesterday. Got a 25 minute cat nap at the end of a customers driveway at 6am this morning.

Did most of them at least twice. Helped w/ the weight.

The last driveway I just did was off route so it did not get the first pass.

The SOB had a 5 foot bank from the highway plow and 30" laying in the driveway that goes strait uphill 100 yds then takes a sharp left. That was fun!


----------



## ducaticorse

Blower went down first sidewalk. Three hours turn around on that repair. Fukin lost a truck with plow and sander plus had the door ripped off one of the bobcats before we even 
Left the yard. Have about 14 more accounts to visit tonight/ tomorrow.


----------



## BBC co

went out at 2pm yesterday holy **** what a ride! all out till 3pm passed out at 4pm up at 7 and gearing up to get back at it!! $$$ my but hurts from sitting on the roll of cash 

had some insane drifts 6' double bermed was a fight truck lost ABS @ 2am been a bit ruff dealing tho was on a hill when it went almost **** myself in reverse at 20 with no brakes lol. have lots of pics no time to upload atm


----------



## quigleysiding

Sounds like everyone had fun last night. Had a ball myself. It got real spooky between 1-3am. Trees falling blocking roads. The wind was whooping. Lost the road that goes through the turf fields. We came over the bridge and it was like another world. Huge drifts cars stuck. We were lucky to get the hell out of there. We just wrote that road off. Called the boss. He sent a loader down. That's what they usually do for big storms anyway. Then trees started falling. blocking off another way out. We were starting to think we where going to get blocked in on our route. Everybodys routes were getting deep .State trucks were getting stuck. Town rodes where barely passable.We ended up driving around the tree threw the field. Just when we started to get scared it let up for about an hour. We caught up for while. Just followed the directions on the plow. PLOW WITH THE STORM. Never stopped once it started coming hard. All in all pretty good storm..36 hours with the state . Salted a few lots plowed 40 hours total. Nothing broke, We made it home alive. Made some cash. Time for bed........


----------



## pabaker66

Good luck and God bless guys and gals!!!!!
ussmileyflag


----------



## BBC co

i feel like a zombie going to bed here is the 0z GFS 12-14 Storm on track to hit us 
snow fall blue is 2" greens 3" but gfs was way off for snow totals on this last storm i think all that maters is it hits us 








precipitation, temps,rain line









afk to die


----------



## LR3

A quick attach coupler on my Kage broke. Anyone have a spare?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just started the truck for round 2 today. I have a 32 in. inseam and the snow was just about up to my waste when I walked out of the door yesterday morning. FML today is going to suck just as much as yesterday. At least I have a buddy that's going to help me today with his skid steer.


----------



## mackclmodel

24" with drifts well over 5'....All in all, awesome storm no major breakdowns and 20hrs plowing for the town. Then 10 hrs hauling snow, then 12 hrs sleepy sleep time


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we must hav egot close to 30 not relly sure going out to do more cleanup


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

heres on pic


----------



## Maleko

Great,
Now rain all day Monday.
Have to go locate all the storm drains and dig them out or the lots will be a swimming pools.


----------



## quigleysiding

Morrissey snow removal;1592664 said:


> heres on pic


nice pic


----------



## BBC co

non weather related plow question, went out just now started truck lifted plow moved some snow was working good then lost all function, sounds like it wants to lift first try then second try motor tried again but sounds weaker then 3rd 4th times sounds weaker and weaker to making no noise pretty much. 

checked all connections, fluid is full and was running like new up till 2:30am went to bed got maybe 4 pushes then fail any ideas?
thanks


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Wow what a storm! It was a busy night for me. My truck ran the whole storm with 12 driveways of mine, 15 drives and a subdivision road for my neighbor, and 22 drives and a small parking lot for Chris...(Morrissey Snow) I wasn't planning on doing my neighbors stuff but his trans blew just leaving his driveway, so he rode with me, he plowed his stuff and I did mine... I made money 3 ways! payup

My only casualty is a small leak in a trans line I found at the end of the storm.
Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BBC co;1592826 said:


> non weather related plow question, went out just now started truck lifted plow moved some snow was working good then lost all function, sounds like it wants to lift first try then second try motor tried again but sounds weaker then 3rd 4th times sounds weaker and weaker to making no noise pretty much.
> 
> checked all connections, fluid is full and was running like new up till 2:30am went to bed got maybe 4 pushes then fail any ideas?
> thanks


This has happened to me before and it ended up being frozen water in the hydraulic fluid.
It did the same damn thing. Unless what you are saying is the motor is running weaker? My motor ran but nothing moved.


----------



## BBC co

07PSDCREW;1592832 said:


> This has happened to me before and it ended up being frozen water in the hydraulic fluid.
> It did the same damn thing. Unless what you are saying is the motor is running weaker? My motor ran but nothing moved.


ok that sounds possible, I did not change the fluid this year and when i checked it looked pretty toasted and possibly diluted with water maybe it's a start the weak sounds may be just the alternator not keeping up it's not a snow prep package truck


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Here's a pic.. Frozen water and fisher hydraulic fluid....


----------



## BBC co

I am still new to the whole weather prediction but the NAM is usually the least reliable far out so hope it changes 


Wxrisk.com
COMMENTS ABOUT FEB 13-14 WINTER STORM THREAT-- 12Z SUNDAY FEB 10 run of the NAM MODEL 

when you look at THIS MAP of the NAM model you will see 2 LOWS...one over KY the other over GA. For those in the Middle Atlantic region ( VA MA DEL PA NJ into NYC ) ..if you LIKE snow.. this this set up is VERY BAD . really bad. The 1st Low-- calked the PRIMARY Low-- is over northern KY... which is really far to the north and the 2ndary low is still weak and way to the south.

this set up means EAST or se winds and MILD low level temps and rain. See the THICK BLUE line? that is the r/s Line at 850 mb ( 4000 feet). if you are SOUTH of that line its all rain... and that line on THIS MODEL is moving NORTH fast on east winds and mild air .

and there is no cold HIGH to the North at all...-- for those not weather SAAVY ... the "COLD HIGH to the North " terms refers to having cold HIGH pressure to the north ...usually over the eastern Great Lakes a or s Quebec Canada which keeps winds NORTH and reinforces the cold air. According to THIS run of the NAM at 72 and 84 hrs we do NOT have the "cold high to the north" so temps warm rapidly


----------



## BBC co

07PSDCREW;1592844 said:


> Here's a pic.. Frozen water and fisher hydraulic fluid....


Farrrrrkkkkkk have never changed filter, bought set up used, fluid is not even blue oh boy

so to get at the filter you have to remove the reservoir from the motor? are there any diagrams on this that any one knows of? might as well change it and hope for the best

on a side note I feel like death warmed over and want to crawl back into bed this is really not helping that at all :bluebounc
Wxrisk.com
‎*** ALERT **12Z SUNDAY FEB 10 OF THE GFS .. I-81 SNOWFALL .. MOSTLY A MISS FOR NYC N NJ LONG ISLAND AND southern New England


----------



## mulcahy mowing

BBC co;1592861 said:


> Farrrrrkkkkkk have never changed filter, bought set up used, fluid is not even blue oh boy
> 
> so to get at the filter you have to remove the reservoir from the motor? are there any diagrams on this that any one knows of? might as well change it and hope for the best
> 
> on a side note I feel like death warmed over and want to crawl back into bed this is really not helping that at all :bluebounc
> Wxrisk.com
> ‎*** ALERT **12Z SUNDAY FEB 10 OF THE GFS .. I-81 SNOWFALL .. MOSTLY A MISS FOR NYC N NJ LONG ISLAND AND southern New England


Good luck with those steel screws in and aluminum block...those reservoir screws are always corroded and impossible to get out without breaking....


----------



## mwalsh9152

so far the only carnage Ive found is a leaking seal on one of my angle rams, last night I had some shifting problems after pushing through 4 foot drifts with the blade up to knock them down. All is well today, so my assumption that the shift solenoid connector got wet appears to be correct


----------



## BBC co

mwalsh9152;1592937 said:


> so far the only carnage Ive found is a leaking seal on one of my angle rams, last night I had some shifting problems after pushing through 4 foot drifts with the blade up to knock them down. All is well today, so my assumption that the shift solenoid connector got wet appears to be correct


nice wish my ABS light would go off and pedal pressure to return all on it's own, atleast truck and plow made it thru 36 hours then **** on me lol even my light bar died last night when i went to go back out for last 8 hours was a **** show


----------



## ilucas

heater fan is whining but thats about it!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

07PSDCREW;1592844 said:


> Here's a pic.. Frozen water and fisher hydraulic fluid....


thats some nasty fluid! thanks again for helping


----------



## stg454

Got all my accounts cleaned up here. Went out Friday night at around 7 and worked straight through until yesterday at around 2 pm. Midnight to 3am was brutal couldn't see past the plow on the truck. Had to keep up with the storm or I'd never get some of the accounts open. They're unpacked drives up hill. Then went to RI to give my good friend a hand finishing his accounts. I will try to post some pictures later.


----------



## Bison

Went out at 4 Friday afternoon and worked that truck for 32 straight hours minus pee breaks . Got up today and spent another 6 hours cleaning up and getting the mailboxes opened up. Having the roads closed to nonessential travelers was great.


----------



## stg454

Storms like this past one make me wonder if a tractor with a loader would be a good investment. Would come in handy for moving the mountains of snow and opening up some areas. An Extreme V is also on my list for my next truck.


----------



## BBC co

@07PSDCREW Think you were right, cleaned off all the snow ice parked it in the sun. Got dressed to deal with it had a coffee let it thaw out, tried it and was all set to go just got home lost all ability to stop. Had a few near misses luckly got all my accts done plus the garage where I ended up leaving the truck. Hooked the scanner up to try to reset the ABS and had no luck got a code that said some thing about faulty break some thing never seen it before on any truck... Hope its no the hydro break controller and it's just a sensor.


----------



## camaro 77

so when is the next storm coming i got 24 hrs with the town and another 10 hrs doing my own stuff. worked out perfect since next weekend we are heading to Pittsburg N.H for 4 days to do some snowmobiling.


----------



## jimfrost

mwalsh9152;1592937 said:


> so far the only carnage Ive found is a leaking seal on one of my angle rams, last night I had some shifting problems after pushing through 4 foot drifts with the blade up to knock them down. All is well today, so my assumption that the shift solenoid connector got wet appears to be correct


I lost drive in my transmission. Reverse works fine as well as 3 wheel drive. Could the shift solenoid cause that?


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1593277 said:


> @07PSDCREW Think you were right, cleaned off all the snow ice parked it in the sun. Got dressed to deal with it had a coffee let it thaw out, tried it and was all set to go just got home lost all ability to stop. Had a few near misses luckly got all my accts done plus the garage where I ended up leaving the truck. Hooked the scanner up to try to reset the ABS and had no luck got a code that said some thing about faulty break some thing never seen it before on any truck... Hope its no the hydro break controller and it's just a sensor.


Your low pedal and lack of braking isn't an ABS, sensor, or brake controller problem, it's an old-fashioned hydraulic problem. Warning lights and ancillary system failures are the result of it, not the cause of it. What was the code number and what exactly was its description? How's your brake fluid level?

Please don't drive it on the road while it has "lost all ability to stop".


----------



## fordtruck661

uuughhhh FML that sucked!! :realmad:.....Went out on friday trying to keep up with the storm.. I made my first round and then 12 am came around and I could not keep up with the amount of snow falling (6"+ per hour)..... I could not see 2' infront of me and none of the roads were plowed called it quits around 2 am....got up in the morning to 3' of snow  ended up going and buying a snow blower and doing it that way.


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1593293 said:


> Your low pedal and lack of braking isn't an ABS, sensor, or brake controller problem, it's an old-fashioned hydraulic problem. Warning lights and ancillary system failures are the result of it, not the cause of it. What was the code number and what exactly was its description? How's your brake fluid level?
> 
> Please don't drive it on the road while it has "lost all ability to stop".


Yes Not driving it parked it at the garage after clearing there lot. I honestly forget what the code was, my brain is toast, just messaged guy see if I can get the info and post it. As far as the fluid goes it's full, pedal had no pressure but was functional at the last inch of travel up till this afternoon (plowed some tight drifts and it failed with the snow pack in the rims, thought they were just wet at first. Plowed 24 hours with non abs then lost all function of pedal was fortunately at the garage I use)

-What are you thinking it may be a seized caliper? or master cylinder? If you had to guess I know the info I have is next to useless with out the code

Tri-State Weather
Just how intense was the Blizzard of 2013? The image below shows multiple locations reporting thunder snow during the height of the blizzard Friday Night. It was at this point when several locations in Connecticut and Long Island reported snowfall rates of 4-6" per hour!! Milford, Connecticut reported 12 inches of snow in 90 minutes while New Haven reported 14 inches of snow in a little less than four hours! On top of that, 80+ mph winds were reported along the coastline from Long Island to Cape Cod. Pressures within the center of this storm were equal to that of a CAT 1 hurricane. --Chris Sowers


----------



## unhcp

well that was an intense storm, the V did it's magic this weekend. I was up for about 44 straight hours pushing snow! Finished it all up this am at 5 and finally got some sleep. Driving on the highway at 1am on Saturday was just unreal, I could barely even see my plow.


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1593299 said:


> -What are you thinking it may be a seized caliper? or master cylinder? If you had to guess I know the info I have is next to useless with out the code


I'm usually the first guy to tell you it's a waste to guess without the code, but in this case I think your codes are all going to be secondary and the problem is something for which there is no code.

I've had exactly the same symptom a few times, pedal goes most of the way to the floor without doing anything and then that last inch provides good braking. I remember a leak, where half of the system is still in working condition (there are two branches of the system so if one leaks then you still have braking at two wheels), and another time just general air in the system that needed to be bled.

Excess pad and rotor wear could do that but not suddenly. Once I had a pad throw its friction material and it acted like that...that'd be sudden.

Visually inspect all your pads (including inside ones) and rotors/shoes and drums, check for adjustment, alignment, wear, etc. Wear wrap-around goggles and inspect brake lines as someone steps on the brake pedal for you, your fluid level not dropping may mean just a very small leak.


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1593358 said:


> I'm usually the first guy to tell you it's a waste to guess without the code, but in this case I think your codes are all going to be secondary and the problem is something for which there is no code.
> 
> I've had exactly the same symptom a few times, pedal goes most of the way to the floor without doing anything and then that last inch provides good braking. I remember a leak, where half of the system is still in working condition (there are two branches of the system so if one leaks then you still have braking at two wheels), and another time just general air in the system that needed to be bled.
> 
> Excess pad and rotor wear could do that but not suddenly. Once I had a pad throw its friction material and it acted like that...that'd be sudden.
> 
> Visually inspect all your pads (including inside ones) and rotors/shoes and drums, check for adjustment, alignment, wear, etc. Wear wrap-around goggles and inspect brake lines as someone steps on the brake pedal for you, your fluid level not dropping may mean just a very small leak.


I'm going with air in the system, i shut heater and radio off and sat still and pressed fully down and once it got the the last inch i could hear air I thought releasing into the reservoir or some where but will have a definite first thing in the morning owner of garage is a good friend it;s first in, will let u know how i make out thanks.  afk to finally have a beer and rest


----------



## fordpusher

a few from the blizzard


----------



## vlc

And... Done! Man, that sucked!! As for damages, lost reverse in 1 truck, 5 stitches at the emergency room, starter motor died on my spreader, and a broken shovel. I'm going to sleep. Don't bother waking me till Tuesday


----------



## vlc

Few pictures.


----------



## mwalsh9152

jimfrost;1593290 said:


> I lost drive in my transmission. Reverse works fine as well as 3 wheel drive. Could the shift solenoid cause that?


unfortunately, I dont think so. You likely broke something


----------



## BBC co

Hamden, CT where they had a record 40 inches of snow fall from the blizzard. NICE


----------



## Krrz350

Saved my cousins house from burning down during the height of the storm, he left a pack of smokes for me inside, walked in to grab them and saw his dewalt battery & charger spitting out flames on the kitchen counter! His neighbor lost his house around 6 am, next time we get whacked with a blizzard like that i'm hitting the main breaker until shlt calms down


----------



## stg454

Here are a few pictures from the storm.


----------



## stg454

Another one


----------



## CashinH&P

Plowed for 40 hours, lost my alternator. but other then that everything went well. Hope you boys from mass are alive, looks like it was a **** show down there.


----------



## timmy1

BBC co;1592826 said:


> non weather related plow question, went out just now started truck lifted plow moved some snow was working good then lost all function, sounds like it wants to lift first try then second try motor tried again but sounds weaker then 3rd 4th times sounds weaker and weaker to making no noise pretty much.
> 
> checked all connections, fluid is full and was running like new up till 2:30am went to bed got maybe 4 pushes then fail any ideas?
> thanks


Same thing happened to mine earlier this year. Ended up being a clogged filter.

You have to take the motor off, drop the fluid, then pull the hydraulic pump. (2 longer bolts kitty corner) The filter is attached to the side of the pump. Change or clean it. Reinstall, works like new.


----------



## stg454

Final one. Can't figure out how to attach more than one photo per post. Just a little snow came over the top of the plow.


----------



## BBC co

timmy1;1593469 said:


> Same thing happened to mine earlier this year. Ended up being a clogged filter.
> 
> You have to take the motor off, drop the fluid, then pull the hydraulic pump. (2 longer bolts kitty corner) The filter is attached to the side of the pump. Change or clean it. Reinstall, works like new.


Thanks man, I gotta do that. Was lucky and got another 2 hours out of it before the breaks totally failed me and had to abandon it at the garage. Pump fluid looks like coffee  think it may need to be changed :laughing:


----------



## quigleysiding

Anybody know what route 146 is looking like? My girl has to go to work in worcester tommorow at 6;00 am


----------



## jimv

there is a car in there this was the 3 time i plowed this


----------



## harrison6jd

*146*

i'm in north smithfield. from the mass border to mineral spring avenue is all pavement. i didnt get any further than that but i would imagine it is the same.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just got home. I hope it's turn to 65 and sunny for the next 280 days. If we get that storm next Tuesday we are all screwed


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1593629 said:


> Just got home. I hope it's turn to 65 and sunny for the next 280 days. If we get that storm next Tuesday we are all screwed


copy/pasted from *Beau Dodson Weather

Our next system of interest will arrive on Tuesday night and Wednesday. This has been a bit of a tricky system to forecast. I know that there will be an area of low pressure develop along the Gulf of Mexico over the coming days and I know it will track east/northeast.

What is still a bit uncertain is the exact track of the upper level features. Too far south and the precipitation, for the most part, misses us. Further north and you end up with more precipitation than forecast. Location, location, location.

Temperatures are also a concern. If the system isn't wound up then odds favor a rain event - the rain may end as snow. If the system is a bit more wound up then we might see a better chance for a stripe of accumulating snow along its northern periphery.

Confidence is still low on this event. I think we see some precipitation in our region. Whether that ends up being rain or snow is the question.

There is a 5 in 10 chance now of this system bringing precipitation into our region. Keep in mind that does not necessarily mean snow.

Models have been trending towards a warmer solution - timing of the event may end up being mostly during the day on Wednesday (which may mean higher temperatures vs an overnight event when it would be colder).

In order for this system to produce snow it needs to be a lot stronger than the data indicates.

Much colder air will arrive on Friday night into this coming weekend. It will be a reminder that winter is not over.

Several clipper systems will be making their way through the fast flow - these clippers may bring precipitation into our region. Will be keeping an eye on Friday/Saturday/Sunday for one such clipper.


----------



## mjlawncare

Still out here plowing had 5hrs of sleep since friday


----------



## BBC co

mjlawncare;1593671 said:


> Still out here plowing had 5hrs of sleep since friday


that's brutal, good luck stay safe 

0z Guidance is in and once again a battle of the models is setting up. The 0z American models the GFS and NAM both are showing a moderate storm for Thursday, 2/14 while the European model is showing the storm staying south. This is something that we will continue to watch as it will be a close call. We will have a clearer picture during the day.


----------



## PORTER 05

oooook well Gloucester got SMASHED!. We all Just got in still got 4 huge sites on the water with 6-10 foot drifts that are still not touched by us. Its unreal. Wind was steady 60 MPH with gusts over 70 MPH. Plowed fri/sat/sun. 3 trucks. Lost one sat. Garage fixed it midday today. Had Guatemalans in every truck that I had never seen before my main guy just kept calling them in. Many roads in our service area are still not plowed and its Monday! During the storm skid steers dump trucks just abandoned in the middle of the road. Running a backhoe 2 pickups and a dump truck for hauling all day Monday till everything is done. I heard we got 33" in Gloucester??


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1593669 said:


> copy/pasted from *Beau Dodson Weather
> 
> Our next system of interest will arrive on Tuesday night and Wednesday. This has been a bit of a tricky system to forecast. I know that there will be an area of low pressure develop along the Gulf of Mexico over the coming days and I know it will track east/northeast.
> 
> What is still a bit uncertain is the exact track of the upper level features. Too far south and the precipitation, for the most part, misses us. Further north and you end up with more precipitation than forecast. Location, location, location.
> 
> Temperatures are also a concern. If the system isn't wound up then odds favor a rain event - the rain may end as snow. If the system is a bit more wound up then we might see a better chance for a stripe of accumulating snow along its northern periphery.
> 
> Confidence is still low on this event. I think we see some precipitation in our region. Whether that ends up being rain or snow is the question.
> 
> There is a 5 in 10 chance now of this system bringing precipitation into our region. Keep in mind that does not necessarily mean snow.
> 
> Models have been trending towards a warmer solution - timing of the event may end up being mostly during the day on Wednesday (which may mean higher temperatures vs an overnight event when it would be colder).
> 
> In order for this system to produce snow it needs to be a lot stronger than the data indicates.
> 
> Much colder air will arrive on Friday night into this coming weekend. It will be a reminder that winter is not over.
> 
> Several clipper systems will be making their way through the fast flow - these clippers may bring precipitation into our region. Will be keeping an eye on Friday/Saturday/Sunday for one such clipper.


17th , Sunday This is the 1 PM EURO


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just seen the EURO didn't show anything , it might be bad run. Going to bed. I'll look tomorrow if it rains and I don't go do roofs


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1593676 said:


> Just seen the EURO didn't show anything , it might be bad run. Going to bed. I'll look tomorrow if it rains and I don't go do roofs


same here, peace i'm off to crash hard into my pillow


----------



## BBC co

have some pics from logan airport gonna post here's one will edit a few more in have to get them off my phone


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Morrissey snow removal

here we go again going out to sand they say 1 to 3 here


----------



## mwalsh9152

where at the airport are those containers? Ive never seen them before


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Same here, where are those and why would you park near them in a windy-ass storm?


----------



## BBC co

mwalsh9152;1593779 said:


> where at the airport are those containers? Ive never seen them before


Containers were at Connolly Terminal South Boston Castle Island sorry about that, pretty sure it was designated parking for the operators my brothers car was parked beside the line of them that got crushed


----------



## quigleysiding

Morrissey snow removal;1593767 said:


> here we go again going out to sand they say 1 to 3 here


Three inches will be like a dusting .


----------



## BBC co

Possible 14th storm, only NAM is showing us hit atm

Tri-State Weather
The 6z supplemental runs of the models are in and the NAM shows a significant snowstorm of up to 10 inches from NYC to Boston for Thursday.

The 6z GFS shows a snowstorm further South for Virginia, Maryland, Delaware, Philly & DC.

The dynamics of the current pattern suggest this storm should favor a more Southern solution, however we are continuing to monitor the potential for it to impact the Northeast.

New full 12z Guidance will be in from 10a to 2p today. Stay tuned for updates.

Wxrisk.com
‎**6Z NAM MODEL... WAY NORTH POUNDS NYC N NJ CT MASS RI WITH SIGNIFICANT SNOW ... of 4 to 10"


----------



## mulcahy mowing

BBC co;1593743 said:


> have some pics from logan airport gonna post here's one will edit a few more in have to get them off my phone


That's too funny bbc, where at Logan is that? One of the rental car places? I'm working on the new rental car facility at logan building the photo voltaic system (I'm an electrican when it's not snowing).


----------



## KartAnimal29

V-Day I'm seeing 4-10 , and another huge storm on the 17th


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1593818 said:


> V-Day I'm seeing 4-10 , and another huge storm on the 17th


I hope your kidding:realmad:


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nope. Half of the 27 place I do need snow hauled out. Good thing I have a buddy that can help me out


----------



## JTK324

Okay I am going to thro this out there again like i did last storm lets not talk about it and see what happens even tho i am very excited about another good one maybe two


----------



## BBC co

mulcahy mowing;1593815 said:


> That's too funny bbc, where at Logan is that? One of the rental car places? I'm working on the new rental car facility at logan building the photo voltaic system (I'm an electrican when it's not snowing).


melter was at Delta terminal as well as the loader cut and containers were Connolly Terminal South Boston
i guess this is an old video but good watching regardless


----------



## BBC co

JTK324;1593834 said:


> Okay I am going to thro this out there again like i did last storm lets not talk about it and see what happens even tho i am very excited about another good one maybe two


:laughing: this is the weather thread hence the talk of possible storms










"Beau Dodson Weather"
A hyper-weather pattern is developing over the coming weeks - errr I should say we may already be in it. The tornado outbreak in January (2nd largest on record for January) - the major/significant blizzard in the northeast - the tornado outbreak yesterday - 1, 2, 3! It isn't over.

The data I am looking over shows a lot of weather events - some big weather events - over the coming 3-4 weeks. A loaded pattern with a lot of jet stream energy. I call it a loaded pattern because it is loaded with potential weather events.

We may see everything from snow to severe storm events over the coming period.

I encourage people to get a Midland 300 NOAA Weather Radio. I have been trying out Imap Weather Radio and have come to love it, as well. WPSD sells the Midland 300 on their web-site (under the weather button and then under weather radios). Sorry, you will have to order the 300 model. I don't think you can find it on store shelves. Amazon also has them.

WSIL and WPSD (maybe KFVS) will be streaming their severe weather coverage during events so that you can watch from your shelter areas. This is a new option for some. I know satellite tv reception often times goes out during severe weather. Now you will have the option to watch the local weather times live on your smart phones. I will post the links during each event - during each severe weather thread. These won't be 24/7 broadcasts streaming online. These streaming online events will be DURING the severe weather warning period.

Remember a warning means TAKE ACTION. A watch means to monitor for updates. Warning is always the more serious product.

*Okay - got a little sidetracked. I am really concerned about the pattern I see unfolding the eastern half of the United States - I said that last week and continue to say it now. Lot going on in the weather department.*

Today will be nice. No issues today other than some gusty winds.

*Light rain or rain/snow mix will arrive on Tuesday night and mainly Wednesday. This system is still providing a headache as to what type of precipitation falls. It may be warm enough for mostly an all rain event. This is not written in stone yet. There is a 6 in 10 chance now that this system does bring precipitation into our region on Wednesday. That is up from the 2 and 10 chance several days ago - then I went to 4 and 10 - last night I went to 5 and 10!

We have another system to watch (snow) for Friday night and Saturday - iffy iffy iffy on this one. It is a clipper type deal. I don't think we will have confidence one way or another on that one until Wednesdays data arrives. Monitor for updates.

A much larger storm system may take shape early next week. The track of that one will determine whether we are dealing with more thunderstorms and/or wintry precipitation.

Lot to monitor.*










Wxrisk.com
COMMENTS OF 12Z NAM and GFS Models REGARDING FEB 13-14....

both of these models keep the more North track and Both of these model ave decent snow ..NOT HUGE ...decent from PHL to NYC into CT and se mass ..Looks to be a 4 to 8" snow.

essentially what we are dealing with are 2 camps or scenarios. The NORTHERN track... which the last several run of the NAM and GFS models have shown

and the more southern track that I have ..and continue to favor ... which brings a Moderate snowfall for eastern WVA northwest VA shenandoah valley DCA BWI into Philly and south NJ-


----------



## BBC co




----------



## AC2717

got 31 hours in the loader, then 10 hours on Sunday for removal, back into the office this morning then out tonight at 4:30 to do more removal


----------



## AC2717

yeah well we did not need to Find Nemo, He found us!


----------



## BBC co

AC2717;1593954 said:


> yeah well we did not need to Find Nemo, He found us!


----------



## fordtruck661

Im really worrying about a potential snow this weekend.....I have no where to put it.....I will have to snow blow........Im sure im not the only one with this problem. Not to mention the roads are already full with snow where is this going to go??? IM READY FOR SUMMER


----------



## theholycow

fordtruck661;1593962 said:


> Im really worrying about a potential snow this weekend.....I have no where to put it.....I will have to snow blow........Im sure im not the only one with this problem. Not to mention the roads are already full with snow where is this going to go??? IM READY FOR SUMMER


My snowblower is broken, one of my tire chains is really messed up and another has minor breaks, and my plow mount is slightly tweaked. I'm not ready for more major snow. This surely means we will get more.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Ah ****...pics my buddy posted on Facebook, working on dates for these.

Light Green= 4-5in
Dark Green= 5-6in
White= 6-8in









White= 6-8in
Dark Blue= 8-10in
Light Blue= 10-12in


----------



## quigleysiding

fordtruck661;1593962 said:


> Im really worrying about a potential snow this weekend.....I have no where to put it.....I will have to snow blow........Im sure im not the only one with this problem. Not to mention the roads are already full with snow where is this going to go??? IM READY FOR SUMMER


Dont worry you will find some where to put it.payup payup payup payup


----------



## BBC co

quigleysiding;1594021 said:


> Dont worry you will find some where to put it.payup


Time to buy a BIGGER Shovel :laughing:


----------



## linckeil

i havent been on the site for 3 days so apologies if its already been asked... anyone got an actual snowfall map or listing for CT towns from this storm? something thats reliable. some sources say 15", while other say 25" for the same location. anyone got a decent, reliable source?


----------



## BBC co

Wxrisk.com
‎** ALERT ** 12z BRITISH MODEL ( UKMET) GOES BOOOOM! WITH MAJOR ..if not Historic .. East coast winter storm FEB 16 -17
this MODEL says ... and ALL of the data -- says that COLD AIR even over VA NC will NOT be the main issue of Uncertainty. the cold air will be in place POSSIBLY even over eastern NC ...
the issue will be WHERE does the LOW on the coast form. THIS model would bring major snow from NC to Maine.

Looking out past this weekend, the models are tracking another possible major Northeast Storm for the time frame of 17-19 February. Looking out even further, The teleconnections are showing possible cold air outbreaks for February 21-25 and February 27- March 3rd. So the second half of winter would be quite active.

Developing Now: Early look at the 12z Euro model joins the snow club, now concurs with all other models on moderate/heavy snow event Wednesday from near Washington DC to about New Haven, Connecticut.--Larry Cosgrove

We will post maps from the 12z Euro after it is finished running around 2pm


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

just got done sanding never realy got icy here


----------



## eric02038

BBC co;1594045 said:


> Wxrisk.com
> ‎** ALERT ** 12z BRITISH MODEL ( UKMET) GOES BOOOOM! WITH MAJOR ..if not Historic .. East coast winter storm FEB 16 -17
> this MODEL says ... and ALL of the data -- says that COLD AIR even over VA NC will NOT be the main issue of Uncertainty. the cold air will be in place POSSIBLY even over eastern NC ...
> the issue will be WHERE does the LOW on the coast form. THIS model would bring major snow from NC to Maine.
> 
> Looking out past this weekend, the models are tracking another possible major Northeast Storm for the time frame of 17-19 February. Looking out even further, The teleconnections are showing possible cold air outbreaks for February 21-25 and February 27- March 3rd. So the second half of winter would be quite active.
> 
> Developing Now: Early look at the 12z Euro model joins the snow club, now concurs with all other models on moderate/heavy snow event Wednesday from near Washington DC to about New Haven, Connecticut.--Larry Cosgrove
> 
> We will post maps from the 12z Euro after it is finished running around 2pm


Any other models supporting this?


----------



## BBC co

eric02038;1594065 said:


> Any other models supporting this?


give me a few minutes to look around,, Euro is gonna be posted in a few mins.. Best indicator to me is that Kartanimal had seen this almost 2 weeks ago he's the best model I know 

getting that nervous sinking gut feeling thinking about this lol

Here is the GFS -- A few guidance models beginning to show presidents day storm threat again. Need to watch future guidance runs to see how legit threat is. Stay tuned

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag37/sent2killu/oh****_zpsc8ca64bb.jpg
Farmers Almanac --- 12th-15th. Major Northeast snowstorm develops: some accumulations could exceed one foot; strong winds cause considerable blowing of snow.

This below is for the 13-14th possiblity
On the 14th the 500mb vort wind chart , shows the streams starting to interact. This is what we must see, if you want any snow . The timing is going to be critical. So we will have to pay close attention to the Clipper dropping out of Canada. Depending on how fast it moves and how much it deepens will have a big impact on what will happen on Valentine's Day. If we can see interaction early enough; the system will track more westward and further inland. Which in turn would cause rain/snow over coastal areas of the Mid Atlantic and Northeast. With snow across the Mid Atlantic and Northeast inland areas.








Biddeford Maine


----------



## Iawr

Anybody with a loader feel like coming out to Natick? Or hell let us rent the damn thing? Lots got out of control at a U-Haul, no more room for the snow need to haul it out. Kuboto lost 4wd yesterday during clean up and looks like were all out of luck:realmad: That makes...2 trucks and 1 loader down this year. Im down for the count:realmad:


----------



## timmy1

linckeil;1594043 said:


> i havent been on the site for 3 days so apologies if its already been asked... anyone got an actual snowfall map or listing for CT towns from this storm? something thats reliable. some sources say 15", while other say 25" for the same location. anyone got a decent, reliable source?


15"-25" is correct...Just depended on where you stuck the tape in the snow!


----------



## brimfield

Finished yesterday had to use the tractor to punch out some room. Town used a loader on our rouad and left a 6-7' high and 7' out pile for the mail boxes, glad I have the tractor with bucket to clean that mess.


----------



## automoto

anyone on here from Hamden, CT? just saw the snow totals for the area  I lived up there for a couple years during college, loved the area but the most snow i saw was maybe a foot or so. I hope you guys made out ok up there, and were able to rake in the money. I'd like to come back up sometime, miss it up there. Ray and Mike's deli still on whitney ave??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

We got 35-40 inches in Southbury, was horrible to say the least, its making me want to rethink my life choices and get a normal job lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

quick little video of all of us working on a gas station, The white Cummins that pulled in at the end is me.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151413045754591&set=vb.563394590&type=2&theater


----------



## knpc

What do you guys pay your shovelers?
I usually do it all myself, but for this one I brought a guy with me. He shoveled/showblowed all walks and garage doors, I barely had to get out of the truck. We were out for 22hrs strait then I went back and did the cleanups myself. Want to psy him a fair rate, did a great job and really helped me stay up with the storm. How much per hr ?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

18-20 bucks an hour.


----------



## BBC co

linckeil;1594043 said:


> i havent been on the site for 3 days so apologies if its already been asked... anyone got an actual snowfall map or listing for CT towns from this storm? something thats reliable. some sources say 15", while other say 25" for the same location. anyone got a decent, reliable source?


blizard totals from NOAA tho not official yet most current I have seen today









Who wants more snow? We are going to post the 0z suite tonight and give our latest thoughts. Trend is your friend if you like snow for weds night. We shall see what the 0z runs show starting at 9PM and then of course the last run of the euro at 1am. We also are watching the storm for this weekend. We have been warning about this for days and not too let your guard down on these 2 potential winter storms!

feb 14 snow estimates below











knpc;1594218 said:


> What do you guys pay your shovelers?
> I usually do it all myself, but for this one I brought a guy with me. He shoveled/showblowed all walks and garage doors, I barely had to get out of the truck. We were out for 22hrs strait then I went back and did the cleanups myself. Want to psy him a fair rate, did a great job and really helped me stay up with the storm. How much per hr ?


I have paid 25 because that is what I would want to to that **** ass part if I was working for someone, but 20 is fair i guess just don;t call me if u need help lol. I charge 40$ for steps some times just cause i'd rather not get out and if i have to then well gotta be worth it and thats 10 mins not hours


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1594222 said:


> 18-20 bucks an hour.


U need help :laughing:


----------



## fordpusher

knpc;1594218 said:


> What do you guys pay your shovelers?
> I usually do it all myself, but for this one I brought a guy with me. He shoveled/showblowed all walks and garage doors, I barely had to get out of the truck. We were out for 22hrs strait then I went back and did the cleanups myself. Want to psy him a fair rate, did a great job and really helped me stay up with the storm. How much per hr ?


i pay 20-25$ that was some heavy shiit


----------



## aclawn

linckeil;1594043 said:


> i havent been on the site for 3 days so apologies if its already been asked... anyone got an actual snowfall map or listing for CT towns from this storm? something thats reliable. some sources say 15", while other say 25" for the same location. anyone got a decent, reliable source?[/Q
> 
> See if this could help with storm totals.
> 
> http://www.srh.noaa.gov/productview.php?pil=PNSOKX


----------



## BBC co

Just got the absolute worst new residential acct. 86 year old couple 100' 45 degree incline.. no lie will post a pic tomorrow of it. Then to top it off as if that was not bad enough it's a double blind push out on to a main bus route. and the top is 100'x50' slight incline, then a walk all the way around 3/4 of the house.. Now for the good part, some block head tried to push all 30" up the thing and ofc failed left a 2" hard pack for the first 50' with a few traction ruts unbreakable with the steel shovel even.. Salted the **** out of the bottom, hand shoveled all the lose stuff out and pushed the second half up to the landing.. So having just had the brake issue fixed was a nail biter of a test for it, held up well was just a brake line to the rear. 

Does any one plow stuff like that? really steep drives what's the best approach to them. I got it down to bare pavement and am going to pretreat it with sand/salt before any snows and buy new tires lol.. Also what do you charge for it if you do any thing like that. I told them 100$ to fix the poop show that was there just cause it's neighboring a few 3 million dollar plus homes and these people know all the neighbors, figured was a good acct for referrals.


----------



## quigleysiding

BBC co;1594326 said:


> Just got the absolute worst new residential acct. 86 year old couple 100' 45 degree incline.. no lie will post a pic tomorrow of it. Then to top it off as if that was not bad enough it's a double blind push out on to a main bus route. and the top is 100'x50' slight incline, then a walk all the way around 3/4 of the house.. Now for the good part, some block head tried to push all 30" up the thing and ofc failed left a 2" hard pack for the first 50' with a few traction ruts unbreakable with the steel shovel even.. Salted the **** out of the bottom, hand shoveled all the lose stuff out and pushed the second half up to the landing.. So having just had the brake issue fixed was a nail biter of a test for it, held up well was just a brake line to the rear.
> 
> Does any one plow stuff like that? really steep drives what's the best approach to them. I got it down to bare pavement and am going to pretreat it with sand/salt before any snows and buy new tires lol.. Also what do you charge for it if you do any thing like that. I told them 100$ to fix the poop show that was there just cause it's neighboring a few 3 million dollar plus homes and these people know all the neighbors, figured was a good acct for referrals.


I have one that goes up then turns a corner then up to the top. I try to pre treat it. I push it up, Then dump snow at the corner. Then back down and go for the rest. Some times I have to sand as I go. Push once then sand then push again. Most times I cant just back up to the top and push out. Sent my friend to do the last storm because I know I wouldn"t be able to get there. He made it to the first corner and that's all he could do. We had to go after the storm with the machine. Be careful drives like that can ruin your day.


----------



## siteworkplus

just got in

I missed the whole event this weekend as I was in NJ for my father in laws funeral (that sucked)

drove home sat @ 4pm w/ my mother,sister ,and wifes best friend (that sucked)

rt 84 was 1 lane the whole way but that didnt stop 2 18whlrs pass us in the snow covered fast lane (at least i think it was the fast lane)

went out at 11:30 sat nite and got in around 2 today and slept for 5 hours

just got done reading all your posts - sorry i missed all the fun

I had 10 shovelers from 11 am fri until sometime sun

The acct i have would not let them in the buildings during the storm so i borrowed my buddys camper and had it parked at a loading dock so no one died

My hats off to my crew for killing it this weekend in my absence - big bonuses coming

The stress level was off the charts dealing w / all the family bs and watching from afar the a$$ pucking you guys had to endure --kudos to all

So whats this about more on wed & sun? WTF over

Hey andy you out there ? how did you fare?


----------



## mwalsh9152

I think I would have passed on something like that, sounds like a potential to really ruin your day! 

I hear ya on the price though, I pushed a yard full of 3-4' drifts for a guy after the storm for $100, he told me he might have to go to the atm while I was considering a price. Told him $100 and got the account too, coulda whacked him, but it then would have likely been a one time thing. I hope he tells all his friends. Well except the ****** neighbors who were glaring at my wife out the window and motioning to her like lunatics because my lights were shining in their window I think....at like 7pm???


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I'm not ready for another storm my plow is creeping down when I raise it, I think a blew a seal trying to stack as high as possible and my truck is fouling at least two cylinders. Ugh. Time for a new rig.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I hear that, I need a new angling ram, mine is leaking, not sure if I will have the time to repack it before the storm


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1594368 said:


> just got in
> 
> I missed the whole event this weekend as I was in NJ for my father in laws funeral (that sucked)
> 
> drove home sat @ 4pm w/ my mother,sister ,and wifes best friend (that sucked)
> 
> rt 84 was 1 lane the whole way but that didnt stop 2 18whlrs pass us in the snow covered fast lane (at least i think it was the fast lane)
> 
> went out at 11:30 sat nite and got in around 2 today and slept for 5 hours
> 
> just got done reading all your posts - sorry i missed all the fun
> 
> I had 10 shovelers from 11 am fri until sometime sun
> 
> The acct i have would not let them in the buildings during the storm so i borrowed my buddys camper and had it parked at a loading dock so no one died
> 
> My hats off to my crew for killing it this weekend in my absence - big bonuses coming
> 
> The stress level was off the charts dealing w / all the family bs and watching from afar the a$$ pucking you guys had to endure --kudos to all
> 
> So whats this about more on wed & sun? WTF over
> 
> Hey andy you out there ? how did you fare?


This whole thing made me laugh.. Were you in the service?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

a possible strom thursday


----------



## ducaticorse

I killed it between accounts with flag down bobcat work. "F-U, pay me" was my motto, and it worked out well. Covered about 18% of my labor.


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1594381 said:


> This whole thing made me laugh.. Were you in the service?


101st Airborne early 80's

what gave it away?


----------



## Pinzgauer

I curious if I'm just a sucker or if there are others like me. When there are bad storms like this, I usually wind up stopping when I see someone really struggling and just do a quick run for free. Nothing fancy just to get them going. I know business is business but it also makes me feel good helping someone out.


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1594393 said:


> 101st Airborne early 80's
> 
> what gave it away?


"wtf? over"

1st ID 11B here.


----------



## ducaticorse

Pinzgauer;1594397 said:


> I curious if I'm just a sucker or if there are others like me. When there are bad storms like this, I usually wind up stopping when I see someone really struggling and just do a quick run for free. Nothing fancy just to get them going. I know business is business but it also makes me feel good helping someone out.


I did this a cpl times during the storm. But I'll be fahked if Im going to take the cat off the trailer for anything less than a hundo.


----------



## ducaticorse

Morrissey snow removal;1594385 said:


> a possible strom thursday


Any details?


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1594399 said:


> "wtf? over"
> 
> 1st ID 11B here.


whuuup!!!!!

13E fire direction spc 3/319thFA ON TIME-ON TARGET


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1594411 said:


> whuuup!!!!!
> 
> 13E fire direction spc 3/319thFA ON TIME-ON TARGET


Splash over, fire for effect over..


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1594426 said:


> Splash over, fire for effect over..


HE or WILLIE P

SHOT- OVER


----------



## theholycow

Pinzgauer;1594397 said:


> I curious if I'm just a sucker or if there are others like me. When there are bad storms like this, I usually wind up stopping when I see someone really struggling and just do a quick run for free. Nothing fancy just to get them going. I know business is business but it also makes me feel good helping someone out.


You're a good man for doing it.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1594368 said:


> just got in
> 
> I missed the whole event this weekend as I was in NJ for my father in laws funeral (that sucked)
> 
> drove home sat @ 4pm w/ my mother,sister ,and wifes best friend (that sucked)
> 
> rt 84 was 1 lane the whole way but that didnt stop 2 18whlrs pass us in the snow covered fast lane (at least i think it was the fast lane)
> 
> went out at 11:30 sat nite and got in around 2 today and slept for 5 hours
> 
> just got done reading all your posts - sorry i missed all the fun
> 
> I had 10 shovelers from 11 am fri until sometime sun
> 
> The acct i have would not let them in the buildings during the storm so i borrowed my buddys camper and had it parked at a loading dock so no one died
> 
> My hats off to my crew for killing it this weekend in my absence - big bonuses coming
> 
> The stress level was off the charts dealing w / all the family bs and watching from afar the a$$ pucking you guys had to endure --kudos to all
> 
> So whats this about more on wed & sun? WTF over
> 
> Hey andy you out there ? how did you fare?


Sorry to hear about your father in law Scott. We got everything done....barely. I have had 8 hours sleep since Fri. Had the help of Mulcahey mowing for a little bit-thanks buddy, sent you a pm. Would like to meet up and pay you.
We had 3 out of 4 trucks break. 1 altenator-changed on the fly. blown hose on a plow-guy couldn't get it off so grabbed a back up plow.(i keep a 42 inch hose, a quart of fisher oil and tool set in all the trucks.) 1 ton with sander and full load of salt drove straight into a ditch at a N grid we do. needed to get winched out and the wrecker was getting pulled toward the ditch itself, had to chain to my pickup to get out and BARELY made it out. Skid steer lost the starter parked in a handicap spot-another tow. 1 truck lost a brake line-another tow. Everyone was happy-managed to get through it. 
I really want to unload all my driveways. They are the worst pita-dumped two this past storm. Unfortunately I need to keep the customers that we landscape for although if I knew someone in a different business that wanted them, I would lose them in a heartbeat. Looking like removal from tomorrow afternoon until who knows when. Not looking forward to this next storm. We need to get stuff cleaned up before next storm-not gonna happen but we will try.

I HATE snow. Spring please. Anyone who wishes for these monster storms is out of their mind. These types of storms arent meant for trucks. You really need heavy equipment for these storms. I need a nice 980 or a 966, would cut my stress level in half.


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1594408 said:


> Any details?


channel 7 said 3-6 for southeast and 1-3 for everyone else. Why do we have to be the sweet spot every storm? What happened to worcester getting way more than us?


----------



## siteworkplus

Andy, that sucks

I,ll take 3 whinning, sreaming backseat driving women for 5 hours any time over your issues

anything i can do to help?

backhoe- skidsteer truck?

MAI-TAI!!!!?????

call me


----------



## timmy1

BBC co;1594326 said:


> Just got the absolute worst new residential acct. 86 year old couple 100' 45 degree incline.. no lie will post a pic tomorrow of it. Then to top it off as if that was not bad enough it's a double blind push out on to a main bus route. and the top is 100'x50' slight incline, then a walk all the way around 3/4 of the house.. Now for the good part, some block head tried to push all 30" up the thing and ofc failed left a 2" hard pack for the first 50' with a few traction ruts unbreakable with the steel shovel even.. Salted the **** out of the bottom, hand shoveled all the lose stuff out and pushed the second half up to the landing.. So having just had the brake issue fixed was a nail biter of a test for it, held up well was just a brake line to the rear.
> 
> Does any one plow stuff like that? really steep drives what's the best approach to them. I got it down to bare pavement and am going to pretreat it with sand/salt before any snows and buy new tires lol.. Also what do you charge for it if you do any thing like that. I told them 100$ to fix the poop show that was there just cause it's neighboring a few 3 million dollar plus homes and these people know all the neighbors, figured was a good acct for referrals.


I have one like that too. On an average storm, I just push it uphill. But on a storm like this past one, I picked up my blade and drove up through the snow (30" it was up to the bottom of my doors), plowed out a spot big enough to turn around up top. Then, I plowed the snow down the driveway and out to the edge of the road. I plowed that snow down the road (not across) and lost it along say 100' of bank.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1594458 said:


> Andy, that sucks
> 
> I,ll take 3 whinning, sreaming backseat driving women for 5 hours any time over your issues
> 
> anything i can do to help?
> 
> backhoe- skidsteer truck?
> 
> MAI-TAI!!!!?????
> 
> call me


This week mai tai....gotta see the removal schedule first. Maybe when I get done one day if you are available.


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1594472 said:


> This week mai tai....gotta see the removal schedule first. Maybe when I get done one day if you are available.


All in 

time to sleep


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM just showed Tuesday night's storm to the south.


----------



## RoseMan806

KartAnimal29;1594513 said:


> The NAM just showed Tuesday night's storm to the south.


Good, I'm in Georgia till Friday night. No snow down here. Ill take a storm for Saturday instead.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS followed the NAM, to the south


----------



## Spool it up

we shall see .


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS also went south with Sunday's storm


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Looks like a miss for us then...


----------



## vlc

Hope I don't get more than an inch here. I'm down 1 truck until Saturday. Hey ducati, how did you make out with the jeep?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

just got done sanding it was icy here


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1594654 said:


> Hope I don't get more than an inch here. I'm down 1 truck until Saturday. Hey ducati, how did you make out with the jeep?


Jeep was a life saver. Didnt use the plow so much. But I had already stripped the interior minus the drivers seat so we were able to stuff three guys (driver included) plus a honda two stage blower.

My 04 F350 SRW went down due to a shorted out plow, and really put a damper on my night. Still haven't figured out what is up with it. Ended up not being able to place a bobcat and lost about $1250 and most likely got my ass fired off of a subcontracted account as a result. It's not the end of the world, but it wasn't how I wanted to start the night off.

I think all in all, we did pretty good, but next time, in a storm like this, I would have three jeeps running with the same exact set up/personnel. Full size trucks were basically useless in my urban area.


----------



## theholycow

timmy1;1594466 said:


> I picked up my blade and drove up through the snow (30" it was up to the bottom of my doors),


30 inches is _only_ to the bottom of your doors?


----------



## eric02038

I have a few accounts in Franklin that require Snow Blower Service for every storm. If interested PM me

I have also posted this in the employment thread too


----------



## quigleysiding

Looks like more melt down today. The rain melted about half of it yesterday around here.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1594326 said:


> Just got the absolute worst new residential acct. 86 year old couple 100' 45 degree incline.. no lie will post a pic tomorrow of it. Then to top it off as if that was not bad enough it's a double blind push out on to a main bus route. and the top is 100'x50' slight incline, then a walk all the way around 3/4 of the house.. Now for the good part, some block head tried to push all 30" up the thing and ofc failed left a 2" hard pack for the first 50' with a few traction ruts unbreakable with the steel shovel even.. Salted the **** out of the bottom, hand shoveled all the lose stuff out and pushed the second half up to the landing.. So having just had the brake issue fixed was a nail biter of a test for it, held up well was just a brake line to the rear.
> 
> Does any one plow stuff like that? really steep drives what's the best approach to them. I got it down to bare pavement and am going to pretreat it with sand/salt before any snows and buy new tires lol.. Also what do you charge for it if you do any thing like that. I told them 100$ to fix the poop show that was there just cause it's neighboring a few 3 million dollar plus homes and these people know all the neighbors, figured was a good acct for referrals.


I have a 200 ft driveway up a hill. 4 wheel low and gun it. I drop the blade then raise it a bit then floor it. I charge $50 for up to 6 in $100 for 7 to 12 and I max out at $150. No shoveling


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1594705 said:


> I have a 200 ft driveway up a hill. 4 wheel low and gun it. I drop the blade then raise it a bit then floor it. I charge $50 for up to 6 in $100 for 7 to 12 and I max out at $150. No shoveling


ok that is useful info thanks, it might be 200' will know in a bit going to pretreat it in a bit. used 4 high but i really was not pushing any thing just wanted to get up it, tried 4L would not even go into it and to busy of a street to have messed with it have to look into that today also. so i guess 50 up to 6" 25 to shovel and 25 to sand/salt is my rate for it makes it worth the hassle for a 100 minimum.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

all of my driveways are getting charged triple


----------



## BBC co

THEGOLDPRO;1594716 said:


> all of my driveways are getting charged triple


thats pretty much what I did, was a 100 minimum basically 120 average other then my neighborhood I did the street banks for 40 just to be nice


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Also i have decided i'm downsizing my driveway route by more then 1/3, maybe half we will see.


----------



## quigleysiding

Looks like us guys near the coast might get to go out wed night. :yow!:


----------



## eric02038

THEGOLDPRO;1594716 said:


> all of my driveways are getting charged triple


Do you have contracts with them?


----------



## BBC co

February 12, 2013

Wednesday Overnight snow accumulation to be limited, focused in Southeastern New England
Wednesday night's storm passing south of New England is marked by extremely low predictability as of this Monday night writing - on the order of 10%. Essentially, that means of all the possible solutions, the most likely scenario has only 10% agreement - very poor predictability. That said, a track southeast of New England is nearly assured, and the question is exactly what track is taken, and how quickly intensification occurs. As of this writing, my thought is the storm remains suppressed far enough southeast to keep accumulating snow in Southern New England, and most significant accumulation in Southeastern New England, specifically.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

still have not decided how i am going to bill this storm


----------



## BBC co

anyone in the Randolph area want a easy half shoveled residential driveway to do today to far for me


----------



## AC2717

i'll take on Thursday, but not this weekend would like to actually go on my ski vacation


----------



## ducaticorse

Morrissey snow removal;1594745 said:


> still have not decided how i am going to bill this storm


Mine is easy. I bill in increments. Every four inches over the two inch trigger is a new bill. I do discount additional increments 20% off of the first four inches. Everyone knows what they will be paying for this storm. Although, I think I am going to shave one four inch increment off the tab since it took us two days to complete.


----------



## quigleysiding

Morrissey snow removal;1594745 said:


> still have not decided how i am going to bill this storm


Me too . I have a couple of small lots we do. We get $150 plus salt. Most were pushed three times then clean up. They might freak if I charge the $450 plus salt. All I can say is bill them quick. Its melting fast and people have short memory's


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1594715 said:


> ok that is useful info thanks, it might be 200' will know in a bit going to pretreat it in a bit. used 4 high but i really was not pushing any thing just wanted to get up it, tried 4L would not even go into it and to busy of a street to have messed with it have to look into that today also. so i guess 50 up to 6" 25 to shovel and 25 to sand/salt is my rate for it makes it worth the hassle for a 100 minimum.


This is my worst driveway. I also ch $20 to sand and salt. I don't have a spreader so I do it by hand. That sucks. I can't justify buying a $300 spreader for one drive


----------



## ducaticorse

quigleysiding;1594765 said:


> Me too . I have a couple of small lots we do. We get $150 plus salt. Most were pushed three times then clean up. They might freak if I charge the $450 plus salt. All I can say is bill them quick. Its melting fast and people have short memory's


I've covered this scenario in my contracts, so I'm not at all concerned. Legally, what you have written will prevail in court. Hopefully, your clients are good people and realize what is has taken to clear this storm and pay the extra money. I would be nervous if I didn't have the contract to cover what I'm sending out for bills today. Like really really nervous.


----------



## BBC co

8 to 14 Day Forecast: February 19 to 25 likely to bring at least two storm threats for Eastern U.S.
A jet stream trough will dig across the Eastern two-thirds of the United States this forecast period, and this will make cold air available to a majority of the country, 
eliminating any widespread above normal temperatures. 
The coldest air will be present for the start of the forecast period, with moderation to near-normal temperatures possible for the end of the period.

In the interim, two disturbances will likely create back-to-back storms in the Eastern United States - one around midweek, and the other toward week's end. 
Both of these storms will utilize a southern disturbance and attendant Gulf of Mexico moisture, and rain/snow line will be determined in each event by eastern extent of cold air associated with the longwave trough. Interestingly, though the intensity of cold in the East may be greater early in the period, New England, in particular, may have more available cold for the second storm, given a strong anticylcone over South-Central Canada and the Upper Lakes later in the week.


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1594778 said:


> I've covered this scenario in my contracts, so I'm not at all concerned. Legally, what you have written will prevail in court. Hopefully, your clients are good people and realize what is has taken to clear this storm and pay the extra money. I would be nervous if I didn't have the contract to cover what I'm sending out for bills today. Like really really nervous.


I'm covered too. I charge in increments up to 24" and then "x" amount per inch over 2 feet. Everyone already knows what they are paying. Only thing that sucks for me is I bill at the end of the month. Guess I have to wait a while before i see this money rolling in.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1594797 said:


> I'm covered too. I charge in increments up to 24" and then "x" amount per inch over 2 feet. Everyone already knows what they are paying. Only thing that sucks for me is I bill at the end of the month. Guess I have to wait a while before i see this money rolling in.


I bill day after usually, not in this case though, because up till this am, I felt like I just did an SF qual. People pay whenever they feel like LOL. Usually, I dont have to ask though. One PM is looking at gotta be close to ten grand. Haven't done the math yet.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1594721 said:


> thats pretty much what I did, was a 100 minimum basically 120 average other then my neighborhood I did the street banks for 40 just to be nice


That is what most of mine were


----------



## jandjcarpentry

eric02038;1594735 said:


> Do you have contracts with them?


I do for most


----------



## ducaticorse

jandjcarpentry;1594852 said:


> I do for most


f they outline billing in a case like this, then you wont have a problem.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1594778 said:


> I've covered this scenario in my contracts, so I'm not at all concerned. Legally, what you have written will prevail in court. Hopefully, your clients are good people and realize what is has taken to clear this storm and pay the extra money. I would be nervous if I didn't have the contract to cover what I'm sending out for bills today. Like really really nervous.


I hear u. Any customers without a contract pay on the spot. I explained how I price and why it's so much for this storm and most have no problem with my pricing


----------



## jhall22guitar

Friday 3:30PM - Monday 12:00AM I was working, now school and sleep, probably back out tonight preparing in case we get snow the weather channel is saying for thursday morning or this weekend.


----------



## BBC co

BOSTON -From the National Weather Service, an official analysis of Blizzard 2013

BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WERE REACHED AT MANY LOCATIONS ACROSS SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND DURING THE STORM ON FEBRUARY 8 AND 9. THUS IT IS SAFE TO CALL THIS THE BLIZZARD OF 2013 FOR SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. CERTAINLY PUBLIC PERCEPTION OF THIS EVENT WAS THAT IT WAS MOST DEFINITELY A BLIZZARD.

THE STRICT DEFINITION OF A BLIZZARD IS THAT FALLING AND/OR BLOWING SNOW REDUCES VISIBILITY TO BELOW 1/4 MILE ALONG WITH WINDS THAT FREQUENTLY GUST TO 35 MPH OR MORE...AND THAT THESE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ARE THE PREDOMINANT REPORTED CONDITION FOR 3 CONSECUTIVE HOURS.

WHEN REVIEWING WHETHER A PARTICULAR OBSERVATION LOCATION HAD
BLIZZARD CONDITIONS...WE COUNTED VISIBILITIES EQUAL TO 1/4 MILE
SINCE THAT IS QUITE LOW FOR AN AUTOMATED VISIBILITY SENSOR TO BE
ABLE TO DETECT. WE ALSO MADE SOME SUBJECTIVE DECISIONS. FOR
EXAMPLE...IN MANCHESTER NH...BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WERE MET FOR A
CONSECUTIVE 2 HOURS 40 MINUTES...AND WE CONSIDERED THIS CLOSE ENOUGH
TO THE 3 HOUR REQUIREMENT. AT BOSTON LOGAN INTERNATIONAL
AIRPORT...WITHIN A 6-HOUR PERIOD BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WERE OBSERVED
FOR 4 OF THOSE HOURS. THUS WE DECIDED TO COUNT THIS EVEN THOUGH
THERE WERE ONLY 2 CONSECUTIVE HOURS.

THE FOLLOWING OBSERVATION SITES CLEARLY HAD BLIZZARD CONDITIONS.
DURATIONS LISTED ARE APPROXIMATE...

WORCESTER MA.... 8 HOURS
NORWOOD MA...... 7.5 HOURS
NORTH SMITHFIELD RI...5.5 HOURS
BEDFORD MA...... 4.5 HOURS
FALMOUTH MA..... 4.5 HOURS
NEW BEDFORD MA...4.5 HOURS
NEWPORT RI.......3.5 HOURS
HARTFORD CT......3.0 HOURS...AT BRAINARD FIELD

THE FOLLOWING OBSERVATION LOCATIONS WERE DETERMINED TO HAVE ALSO HAD A BLIZZARD...

WESTFIELD MA.....2.75 HOURS...ROUNDED UP TO 3
MANCHESTER NH....2.75 HOURS...ROUNDED UP TO 3
MARSHFIELD MA....2.5 HOURS BEFORE POWER WENT OUT BUT LIKELY CONTD
BOSTON MA........2.0 HOURS CONTINUOUS...BUT 4 OF 6 HOURS BLIZZARD
TAUNTON MA.......2.0 HOURS CONTINUOUS...AT LEAST 3.5 HOURS TOTAL BEFORE DATA OUTAGE

IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT THE FOLLOWING SITES HAD NEAR-BLIZZARD
CONDITIONS...

PROVIDENCE RI
WESTERLY RI
CHICOPEE MA

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/weather/Nationa...18502878/-/9767v7z/-/index.html#ixzz2KhfHK3E7


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Some advice for the day..... When you hire help to drive your equipment, be sure they understand that a diesel truck burns diesel, a GAS truck burns gas. 

I have 6.4 nightmare in my bay that was towed in Sunday. The operator put gas in it, about 12 gal to top off the tank to park it. Made it down the road some and with a lot of noise and racket, it died. I thought it was going to be the usual flushing of the high pressure fuel system but no, the gas does not compress the same as diesel. Ended up bending 2 con rods. Good for me, bad for the owner. 

Can't be too hard on the operator though. The regular nozzle was green they say....smh


----------



## ducaticorse

07PSDCREW;1594914 said:


> Some advice for the day..... When you hire help to drive your equipment, be sure they understand that a diesel truck burns diesel, a GAS truck burns gas.
> 
> I have 6.4 nightmare in my bay that was towed in Sunday. The operator put gas in it, about 12 gal to top off the tank to park it. Made it down the road some and with a lot of noise and racket, it died. I thought it was going to be the usual flushing of the high pressure fuel system but no, the gas does not compress the same as diesel. Ended up bending 2 con rods. Good for me, bad for the owner.
> 
> Can't be too hard on the operator though. The regular nozzle was green they say....smh


He's lucky thats all it was... But still going to be a 4k fix all said and done. No warranty coverage on dumb ases either. Bought a blown bobcat done like that once. Guy ran gas in it, and got so hot it blew right through the piston heads....


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
New model guidance in this morning so far continues to hold course for tomorrow nights storm. 1 to 3 inches with local amounts to 5 inches. Storm time is 8p til Sunrise Thursday. We continue to monitor the possibly high impact storm for the weekend. More details on that later after the long range models are in.

ROFL @ my son came up with this on his own


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1594922 said:


> Tri-State Weather
> New model guidance in this morning so far continues to hold course for tomorrow nights storm. 1 to 3 inches with local amounts to 5 inches. Storm time is 8p til Sunrise Thursday. We continue to monitor the possibly high impact storm for the weekend. More details on that later after the long range models are in.
> 
> ROFL @ my son came up with this on his own


That's awesome


----------



## 07PSDCREW

ducaticorse;1594915 said:


> He's lucky thats all it was... But still going to be a 4k fix all said and done. No warranty coverage on dumb ases either. Bought a blown bobcat done like that once. Guy ran gas in it, and got so hot it blew right through the piston heads....


----------



## AccuCon

A pipeline of snow storms coming

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/weekend-storm-potential/5997763


----------



## BBC co

AccuCon;1595007 said:


> A pipeline of snow storms coming
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/weekend-storm-potential/5997763


:laughing::laughing::laughing:conditions ranging from dry and cold to a major blizzard or nor'easter.:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Further Warning of dangerous snows-blizzards both sides of Atlantic for R5 period ~13-17th Feb
The further warnings WeatherAction issued to subscribers on Feb 8th of enhanced extreme blizzards and snow events both sides of Atlantic 13-17th Feb is repeated and made available to public via Climate Realists by Agreement: 
=> Britain+Ireland and Europe http://climaterealists.com/index.php?id=11121
=> USA (similar to special pdf to USA subscribers) 
There will be snow-blizzard extreme events in N/ NE USA ~12/13-16/17th and these will be more extreme than standard forecasts from one day ahead. In particular there will be more thundersnow and extreme local winds and snow-drifting. It will be largely colder than the 8-9Feb event. 
The areas will not be quite the same as for 8-9Feb but where they overlap snow amounts may be similar. However snow amounts in the worst hit parts for 8-9th are unlikely to be exceeded because they depended on collision of differing air masses which ensured very large precipitation even though the solar factor was R3 rather than R5 coming (see article below). There is not such collision in this case but there will be plenty of Lake effect snow and the R5 will enhance snow amounts.

Latest GFS snow fall prediction


----------



## 02powerstroke

07PSDCREW;1594980 said:


>


that tool box is epic.


----------



## chrisf250

02powerstroke;1595095 said:


> that tool box is epic.


More like epiQ


----------



## vlc

Wow 07PSDCREW, that sucks! At least its getting fixed. I'm still waiting on a transmission for my chevy. It'll be about another day before they even get it in the shop.


----------



## BBC co

*"The ~Feb9th Blizzard NE USA - Evidence of the Solar-Lunar driver of weather and climate and the start of the new Mini Ice Age; nothing to do with CO2 - Current Weather Commentary. *
The otherwise good BBC coverage of the dramatic blizzard in NE USA, especially Boston, was spoiled by the pathetic delusional warmist cross Atlantic bleating - begging - by the BBC commentator interviewing a blizzard victim "Oh Isn't THIS Unusual? How unusual? (Reply 'We are used to them, they have happened quite often before'); Oh yes but THIS one IS EXTREME isn't? (or words to that effect) (Reply er Yes It's a lot of snow here). Now here we see the weasly CO2 sect game: Go to the worst affected part of any weather event and twist someones arm to say its extreme (for me) and thereby bolster the oft repeated (Goebbels rules) lie elsewhere on BBC that ALL weather extremes are getting more extreme and it's all caused by CO2.

*The ACTUAL FACTS AND IMPLICATIONS of the USA NE blizzard of Feb 8-9th are revealing and important.
*
*1. Such USA NE blizzards happen regularly and come in cycles explained by Piers Corbyn's Solar-Lunar weather and climate driver theory. 
Joe Bastardi the USA's top Met Model Monitor and weather wise guy shows a list of the ten most similar world pressure patterns to Feb8-9th 2013 on record and notes 5 of them were in the 1950's. The average date 1954 is 59 years ago and thereby in line with SLAT theory of Solar-magnetic and lunar nodal beat periods of ~59yrs (for sunspot cycle 11.05 yrs). NB we notice the NE blizzards of 2010-2011 (eg Boxing Day 2010 and 31 jan/1Feb simultaneous with TC Yasi Queensland) are not on the list, although similar they maybe were in a different world pattern:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/300348366154510336*
*2. THIS was nevertheless extreme as such blizzards go and that supports the expectation of more extreme extremes as the world moves into a new Mini Ice Age (aka Little Ice Age) .
This event was similar in terms of colliding Low pressure systems (mild wet coming from Gulf moving NE meeting COLD system from W/NW) to Hurricane Sandy which in turn was half similar to Irene which did not meet a (cold) Low from W/NW. The possibility for such collisions increases as the jet stream thrashes about more and more when it is further South in a generally colder climate as in Mini (aka Little) Ice Ages.*

*3. The implications are 
(i) There will be more of these extreme blizzards in NE USA in coming 7 years (SLAT ~60yr cycle) 
(ii) They will be generally MORE NUMEROUS AND EVEN MORE EXTREME than those of ~60 years ago (due to start of mini ice age)
(iii) There will be more Hurricane Sandy type very destructive storms (summer and Autumn events) hitting NE USA coast in the coming decade or two (due to start and developing mini ice age and resulting jet stream meanders)
(iv) These events (and related such as Irene) and corresponding events on sun will increasingly be predicted by Piers Corbyn's Solar Lunar Action Technique
(v) They are nothing to do with CO2 but as long as the deluded CO2 warmest sect remains un-destroyed the New York Times and BBC and Governments of USA and UK will continue to fail to give solar-based long range warnings (of USA or related UK events) to the public and will continue to put defence of the warmest delusion before protecting the lives and well-being of citizens.*

_*FOR USA The implications are also that the simultaneous (with Europe) snowy-blizzardy period next week will be enhanced and NE USA will be hit again next week by another blizzard as bad or even more dangerous in some prts than the enormous thunder-snow-blizzard hitting NE USA on Feb 8-9th.*_
.
FULL DETAILS and dates are on pdfs posted into Brit+Ire, Eu and USA subscriber areas.
To subscribe to these long range forecasts with these updates see below or go direct to:
http://www.weatheraction.com/wactmember5.asp


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1595118 said:


> The otherwise good *BBC co*verage of the dramatic blizzard in NE USA, especially Boston, was spoiled by the pathetic delusional warmist cross Atlantic bleating - begging - by the *BBC co*mmentator interviewing a blizzard victim


:waving:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Interesting reading going on over here.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^What he said...very interesting


----------



## AccuCon

I'll take more snow all month long

A pipeline of snow would do wonders for my bank account
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/building-a-pipeline-of-storms/5872097


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If that article BBC posted is true, it looks like a V-Plow is on the list for the 2500...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

AccuCon;1595145 said:


> I'll take more snow all month long
> 
> A pipeline of snow would do wonders for my bank account
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/building-a-pipeline-of-storms/5872097


you shut your god damn mouth.lol I dont want any more snow this entire year.


----------



## abbe

THEGOLDPRO;1595186 said:


> you shut your god damn mouth.lol I dont want any more snow this entire year.


I'll take a few more smaller storms, then bring on the warm weather.


----------



## ducaticorse

thegoldpro;1595186 said:


> you shut your god damn mouth.lol i dont want any more snow this entire year.


loloololololoollolol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

a few 3 inch storms would be great


----------



## ducaticorse

Is this blizzard talk real deal at this point? This weekend we're supposed to get another one?


----------



## ducaticorse

If so, I need to go see a counselor. I almost lost it during the last one...


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1595245 said:


> If so, I need to go see a counselor. I almost lost it during the last one...


I was borderline insane too. All day sat I was dealing with home owners complaining about the little shoveling they had to do and trying to explain to them about placement of 30" of snow


----------



## ducaticorse

I almost choked out an old lady when she came out screaming telling me I had to do her whole driveway because I put a scoop of snow on a bank in front of her house...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

the town went bye today and widened the roads and people want me to come back to clean the windrow no charge yea right!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I had a guy this last storm that would only pay me if I backdragged the 48'' drift in front of his garage...Yeah RIGHT!


----------



## ducaticorse

Morrissey snow removal;1595252 said:


> the town went bye today and widened the roads and people want me to come back to clean the windrow no charge yea right!!!


I was thinking the same thing today... Watching the plows clear snow, was going to call the PM's tomorrow and offer a clean up service. Not for fahkin fee though LOL.....


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 news said 3-5" for Wednesday night early Thursday For CT

Chan 3 says 2-5"

Looks like were plowing againpayuppayuppayup


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Phew...

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...sfc_prcp&hours=hr060hr066hr072hr078hr084hr090

this tells a different story

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...sfc_ptyp&hours=hr060hr066hr072hr078hr084hr090

That is the GFS btw


----------



## vlc

Looks like this one is going to miss me. A dusting if anything. I don't mind. I'm still recovering from the last one.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

02powerstroke;1595095 said:


> that tool box is epic.


Thanks. Just a few years worth of tools in there...


----------



## unhcp

hoping this weekend storm hits us, looking its going out to sea


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Could go either way, depends on how fast it strengthens.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1595251 said:


> I almost choked out an old lady when she came out screaming telling me I had to do her whole driveway because I put a scoop of snow on a bank in front of her house...


Thank god I'm not dealing with these customers. Everyone was great full that I was able to plow them out.


----------



## braceyaself

looking like a dusting to a inch for northern ct south east ct looking like 1-3 NBC


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
I figured I'd wait until most New Englanders were back on the power grid and online to share this incredible image of the Blizzard of 2013 I showed on NECN Monday night. Notice the eye feature at the storm center just as it was pulling away from us Saturday afternoon - rare, but not totally unheard of in these incredibly intense, "winter hybrid" storms. We saw a similar feature in December of 2005.









GFS is saying 2" for Newport and not much more atm

Here is the NAM saying up to 4"


----------



## AccuCon

It was a bit insane borderline comical out there this past weekend....

The thing that pissed me off the most was the people out and about on Saturday and Sunday like wtf!!!

I drove past a couple walking there baby in a stroller on a one lane road (not normally a one lane road) Sunday morning...I'm like are you ********, they're loaders and trucks everywhere...

But really what where people doing out on Saturday, like the second they got plowed out they hoped in their car to go to Starbucks or something...STAY IN LET US WORK

That being said I could still use a pipeline of snow...Though with commercial lots 2" at a time is fine for me...

So we may or may not get anything wed/thurs?


----------



## BBC co

yes both wed/thur and the 17/18 are pretty much 50/50 wait and see for both, the 17/18 probably a better idea after 48 hours really and even then imo still a wait and see event


----------



## siteworkplus

2006Sierra1500;1595149 said:


> If that article BBC posted is true, it looks like a V-Plow is on the list for the 2500...


I,m thinking a loader or two


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

My Kubota should be up to that job..might have to get a skid...


----------



## siteworkplus

BBC co;1595473 said:


> yes both wed/thur and the 17/18 are pretty much 50/50 wait and see for both, the 17/18 probably a better idea after 48 hours really and even then imo still a wait and see event


hey, where did you get that picture of my shop?


----------



## Krrz350

AccuCon;1595449 said:


> It was a bit insane borderline comical out there this past weekend....
> 
> The thing that pissed me off the most was the people out and about on Saturday and Sunday like wtf!!!
> 
> I drove past a couple walking there baby in a stroller on a one lane road (not normally a one lane road) Sunday morning...I'm like are you ********, they're loaders and trucks everywhere...
> 
> But really what where people doing out on Saturday, like the second they got plowed out they hoped in their car to go to Starbucks or something...STAY IN LET US WORK
> 
> That being said I could still use a pipeline of snow...Though with commercial lots 2" at a time is fine for me...
> 
> So we may or may not get anything wed/thurs?


I saw a guy riding a mountain bike down the 4 lane section of rt28 in wareham around 9:30 saturday morning.


----------



## BBC co

Latest NAM for tonight








Latest GFS for tonight









ABOUT FEB 21-22 ....PATTERN


----------



## darryl g

I still have some sidewalks to do today. I missed at least 10 pages here I think. I finished all my regulars Sunday night by midnight but I had to run back on a lot of them for slush duty on Monday. 

This one for tonight does look plowable.


----------



## BBC co

darryl g;1595839 said:


> I still have some sidewalks to do today. I missed at least 10 pages here I think. I finished all my regulars Sunday night by midnight but I had to run back on a lot of them for slush duty on Monday.
> 
> This one for tonight does look plowable.


It is looking plowable from the south shore thru ri & cn possibly, so for you yes. has been no talk of it other then they will forecast it as it's happening.

The Southern Plains system is making a gentle left turn, taking it on a northeasterly course.

That will take the center of low pressure off the Mid-Atlantic coast and southern New England, bringing a quick stripe of accumulating snow to much of the Northeast I-95 corridor Wednesday night.

(FORECAST: Baltimore | Philly | NYC | Boston)

Snowfall Forecast

Accumulations from this system will be a tiny fraction of those from Winter Storm Nemo, and winds will not be nearly as strong. Generally speaking, accumulations from 1 to 4 inches are expected from parts of the Mid-Atlantic States into southern New England.

This includes areas still digging out from Winter Storm Nemo, including Long Island, southern Connecticut, Rhode Island, and southeast Massachusetts.

The Thursday morning commute may be a bit tricky thanks to this fresh snowfall on roads.









This is the Canadian model showing it starting to pull North more extending snow fall up towards boston more also possible why they are playing the low 1-3 forecast when it's happening line


----------



## BBC co

NAM


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
I'm not thinking much snowfall at all tonight... about NOTHING to up to an inch in the northern tier of the state (Danbury to Danielson)... southern CT could see a dusting to three inches at most. I think the best chance for the two-three inches would be in Southeastern CT.

GRearth GFS & NAM12 still says snow dumdedum

















NAM4


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i dont think we will get anything


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im having these decals made up as we speak, how many you guys want lol

Ordered 12 of em.


----------



## 02powerstroke

tonight/tomorrows whatever whats the deal with this week end any word on what the story is for that yet


----------



## mackclmodel

02powerstroke;1596172 said:


> tonight/tomorrows whatever whats the deal with this week end any word on what the story is for that yet


OTS as usual.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

This weekend?


----------



## mackclmodel

That's what I've heard the cold front coming is supposedly pushing the weekend storm OTS.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybee next tuesday


----------



## aclawn

weather maps

http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.html


----------



## BBC co

looking ugly here's noaa's chart 








and GRearth NAM


----------



## KartAnimal29

Meyer's E-57 won't go right now. C coil ? It goes up , down and left. But once I hit the button to go right the solenoid clicks , then I have to turn the control off to reset , then it will go up, down and left


----------



## aclawn

http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/bgm_None_anim.gif


----------



## BillyRgn

automoto;1594185 said:


> anyone on here from Hamden, CT? just saw the snow totals for the area  I lived up there for a couple years during college, loved the area but the most snow i saw was maybe a foot or so. I hope you guys made out ok up there, and were able to rake in the money. I'd like to come back up sometime, miss it up there. Ray and Mike's deli still on whitney ave??


I'm outta Hamden , we got absolutely smashed 40 inches this is the first chance I have had to stop since Friday morning, and I still have a ton more loader work to do. It snowed so hard they pulled the plows and cops off the road late Friday night. I'd never seen anything close to half as bad. It was so windy places I was able to hit twice looked like I'd never been near it Saturday morning. There were abandoned police cars on Dixwell ave, abondend ambulances in a few spots around town and even a few public works trucks got stuck and left for a day or two untill a loader could get to them. All the streets aren't done yet and the streets that are are only a single lane wide. Even Whitney ave where ray and Mike's still is is only one way in each direction and the state is always on top of that. Right now Hamden has something like 35 loaders anywhere from 2yd to 5yd capacity opening streets. I think they roughly have about 15 or so truck routes for storms and they are well covered to give you an idea. I took a few pictures I will get up eventually, one is of my f-350 mason dump trying to break a lot open with the v plow, the snow was just shy of the windows on the truck.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BillyRgn;1596377 said:


> I'm outta Hamden , we got absolutely smashed 40 inches this is the first chance I have had to stop since Friday morning, and I still have a ton more loader work to do. It snowed so hard they pulled the plows and cops off the road late Friday night. I'd never seen anything close to half as bad. It was so windy places I was able to hit twice looked like I'd never been near it Saturday morning. There were abandoned police cars on Dixwell ave, abondend ambulances in a few spots around town and even a few public works trucks got stuck and left for a day or two untill a loader could get to them. All the streets aren't done yet and the streets that are are only a single lane wide. Even Whitney ave where ray and Mike's still is is only one way in each direction and the state is always on top of that. Right now Hamden has something like 35 loaders anywhere from 2yd to 5yd capacity opening streets. I think they roughly have about 15 or so truck routes for storms and they are well covered to give you an idea. I took a few pictures I will get up eventually, one is of my f-350 mason dump trying to break a lot open with the v plow, the snow was just shy of the windows on the truck.


I'm up the road in Bristol and I know for a fact we got 32 in. , that's how high my ****** is and when I wen outside Saturday morning the snow was touching it. The NWS had us at 2 ft, Bull Ship. But ya Bristol is still digging out. Many side roads in town are one lane. I just seen them today digging schools out. Today I did sidewalks.I love my Honda hydrostatic snow blower. It's throwing this wet crap 30 ft Just got done doing what I had to get done today


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1596150 said:


> Im having these decals made up as we speak, how many you guys want lol
> 
> Ordered 12 of em.


I'll take 6 or 8 . I know a few buddy's will want one of 2. let me know when you get then , I'll take a ride over to get them.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1596430 said:


> I'm up the road in Bristol and I know for a fact we got 32 in. , that's how high my ****** is and when I wen outside Saturday morning the snow was touching it. The NWS had us at 2 ft, Bull Ship. But ya Bristol is still digging out. Many side roads in town are one lane. I just seen them today digging schools out. Today I did sidewalks.I love my Honda hydrostatic snow blower. It's throwing this wet crap 30 ft Just got done doing what I had to get done today


:laughing: nice to see your up and running still holding my breath here hoping nothing breaks every day, no back up truck is stressful.. You figure out the plow issue?

Was snowing so hard here I had to do 2 passes at each of my 3 commercial lots each time I hit them 2 are side by side and the other is a 2 mile ride the back and forth sucked after 2am lost the 2 close to each other to drifts once each had to fight them back in the worst of the storm. Maintained the CVS in town center the best, it has residential above and is in center of town the loaders had banks on the street 4' high 8-10' deep never would have gotten thru if not plowed with the storm. It was a priority more then the others, tho one was an elderly care building that needed 24 hour emergency vehicle access.

Ended up with 24" on the dot, drifts up to my windows or higher

hows the 22nd look when u have some time to take a look


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1596488 said:


> hows the 22nd look when u have some time to take a look


I haven't really looked much , but Sunday still looks up in the air. Models are still all over the place. After this system passes tonight they should get a better handle on it. Plus Thursday they can get a sample from it, better data. Only took a peek at the 22nd the other night.I plan on catching up tomorrow night


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1596528 said:


> I haven't really looked much , but Sunday still looks up in the air. Models are still all over the place. After this system passes tonight they should get a better handle on it. Plus Thursday they can get a sample from it, better data. Only took a peek at the 22nd the other night.I plan on catching up tomorrow night


nice, get some rest hope we need it wesport


----------



## jimv

THEGOLDPRO;1596150 said:


> Im having these decals made up as we speak, how many you guys want lol
> 
> Ordered 12 of em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> where you get them


----------



## mjlawncare

Headed out for a salt run and a little scrapping have a inch here


----------



## vlc

Nothing here, bummer. But on a good note, the shop called me up and they're ready to swap the tranny in my chevy. I'll have both trucks ready by this weekend. Let it snow!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The storm for Sunday is gone, It's now Friday Night into Saturday. Got to keep an eye on it today as the models should have a better handle on it as last night's system is out of here. The 22nd is looking like a big one , as of now. I like this one as it looks like everything will be in place for a good storm. We have to wait till Fridays storm is out of here to see if it does set up in the right place to the north for the Blocking


----------



## KartAnimal29

KartAnimal29;1596347 said:


> Meyer's E-57 won't go right now. C coil ? It goes up , down and left. But once I hit the button to go right the solenoid clicks , then I have to turn the control off to reset , then it will go up, down and left


Still looking for some input form you Meyer's guys


----------



## MSsnowplowing

THEGOLDPRO;1596150 said:


> Im having these decals made up as we speak, how many you guys want lol
> 
> Ordered 12 of em.


Put me down for 4. Spares for the future.

Make that 6, my buddy wants two.


----------



## BillyRgn

MSsnowplowing;1596799 said:


> Put me down for 4. Spares for the future.
> 
> Make that 6, my buddy wants two.


I'd take 3 if u got em


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

friday nite and saturday maybe snow


----------



## abbe

2 inches in narraganset and Newport. Got a push in


----------



## siteworkplus

KartAnimal29;1596792 said:


> The storm for Sunday is gone, It's now Friday Night into Saturday. Got to keep an eye on it today as the models should have a better handle on it as last night's system is out of here. The 22nd is looking like a big one , as of now. I like this one as it looks like everything will be in place for a good storm. We have to wait till Fridays storm is out of here to see if it does set up in the right place to the north for the Blocking


do you mean tomorrow nite?


----------



## vlc

What are you thinking for amounts Friday/Saturday?


----------



## quigleysiding

Got a run in here. Went out at 1;00 got off at 8;00 . 2=3 inches here.


----------



## 02powerstroke

3-4" out here on the cape this am


----------



## ejsmass2

I wanted to take a moment to thank those who have been interpreting the weather data for all of us. I love this forum. I do not plow commercially and my x blade is just for my own driveway and for friends but I do appreciate greatly the detailed and timely information provided here. I also appreciate the great information about keeping my plow running and everything maintained.

Best regards,
Ted


----------



## BBC co

ejsmass2;1596926 said:


> I wanted to take a moment to thank those who have been interpreting the weather data for all of us. I love this forum. I do not plow commercially and my x blade is just for my own driveway and for friends but I do appreciate greatly the detailed and timely information provided here. I also appreciate the great information about keeping my plow running and everything maintained.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ted


Have to agree with you, this thread has a community feeling to it. Glad to be apart of it look forward to future winters in here even if this ones almost in the books


----------



## stevejfromRI

BBC co;1596930 said:


> Have to agree with you, this thread has a community feeling to it. Glad to be apart of it look forward to future winters in here even if this ones almost in the books


What he said... Thanks to all for sharing . Cheers!


----------



## quigleysiding

Good job all you weather guys. Keep the snow coming.


----------



## AC2717

yes
thank you for being as accurate as you are on the weather, the (allegedly) pros are not as accurate as you guys!


----------



## theholycow

ejsmass2;1596926 said:


> I wanted to take a moment to thank those who have been interpreting the weather data for all of us. I love this forum. I do not plow commercially and my x blade is just for my own driveway and for friends but I do appreciate greatly the detailed and timely information provided here. I also appreciate the great information about keeping my plow running and everything maintained.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ted





AC2717;1596950 said:


> yes
> thank you for being as accurate as you are on the weather, the (allegedly) pros are not as accurate as you guys!


^What these guys said.


----------



## unhcp

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snowstorm-to-hit-part-of-i-95/6153092


----------



## MSsnowplowing

jimv;1596550 said:


> THEGOLDPRO;1596150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im having these decals made up as we speak, how many you guys want lol
> 
> Ordered 12 of em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> where you get them
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post the link the to website you are using to make those if they are a good quality.
> 
> I really would like to get a few and throw them on the truck.
Click to expand...


----------



## KartAnimal29

siteworkplus;1596846 said:


> do you mean tomorrow nite?


Yes Friday Night , Saturday morning


----------



## mulcahy mowing

BBC co;1596930 said:


> Have to agree with you, this thread has a community feeling to it. Glad to be apart of it look forward to future winters in here even if this ones almost in the books


I agree you weather guys are dead on. Every time my girlfriend tells me what she heard for a forecast I tell her "that's not what the plow boys think". You guys are always on!


----------



## mackclmodel

mulcahy mowing;1597004 said:


> I agree you weather guys are dead on. Every time my girlfriend tells me what she heard for a forecast I tell her "that's not what the plow boys think". You guys are always on!


You can say that again :salute:. WCVB says 2-4", WHDH says 4-8" so basically anywere from a flurry to a blizzard


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Solid 3" of fluff down here at the Canal


----------



## 02powerstroke

Im manning my booth at the camping show in springfeild this week end I hope we dont get anything crazy while Im gone


----------



## BBC co

Well I took a look at GRearth after reading a met report on Sunday 2/17 possibilities. Both NAM & GFS are showing snow accumulations for most of us. They did this a few days out for last night also tho, so this is just what is currently showing. 
NAM








GFS

















Northeast weather and education 
As I said a few days ago boundary layer temperatures would be an issue, with last night's storm. As far as the Models, The GFS had a good handle on it for quite a few days. The NAM did OK and did very well with snow amounts. As for the EURO, the model must have been on vacation, because it handed the storm quite badly.

Here's a satellite shot showing were tonight's weather will come from. The Clipper is where I said it would be. This will move to the northeast, bringing a little snow to areas like the Tug Hill, Saint Lawrence Valley, and Adirondacks. Snow fall should be 1-4 inches in those spots, with nothing to perhaps an inch for other spots in NYS and northern VT.

A complex weather pattern setting up this weekend with the potential for a snowstorm…

The trough I talked about last night is expected to settle into the Great lakes and will begin to move east over the weekend. A surface low will form out ahead of the upper air trough somewhere off the Middle Atlantic coast Friday night. The Low will track north and east into Maine by Saturday evening. This looks to give NYC, NJ, and parts of NYS and New England a light snowfall.

There looks to be another area of Low pressure developing off the southeast around Georgia. This low will move northeast and looks to rapidly intensify . The track at this time looks like it will track into either Maine or the Canadian Maritimes Sunday. There is the potential of significant snowfall Sunday, But the models are still causing a lot of uncertainty as to the eventual track of the low. It could track too far east or it could track quite close to the coast. It's too early to talk about snowfall amounts or how much of New England will be effected.

I will have more on this later today.


----------



## BBC co

:laughing:

Just gonna throw this out there, If I were to put money on a bet on the weather I would take what ever 
KartAnimal29 picks, so doubtful this happens but...


----------



## 02powerstroke

http://www1.whdh.com/images/weather/producer_uploads/special-560x389.jpg?02141234


----------



## jandjcarpentry

02powerstroke;1597093 said:


> http://www1.whdh.com/images/weather/producer_uploads/special-560x389.jpg?02141234


I hope ch 7 is right


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1597079 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Just gonna throw this out there, If I were to put money on a bet on the weather I would take what ever
> KartAnimal29 picks, so doubtful this happens but...


Haven't looked a ship today. Trying to fix my plow EEEEEERRRRRRR 300 bucks into it already and it still won't turn right.

But don't look at the NAM this far out. It at it's best 24 before a storm. GFS and EURO are the one's to look at right now. I'm going to wait till later on tonight to start looking and give the models some time to adjust after last night's system cleared.


----------



## ducaticorse

One of you weather gurus give me an official total for the 02141 area code from this past blizzard?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## quigleysiding

KartAnimal29;1597162 said:


> Haven't looked a ship today. Trying to fix my plow EEEEEERRRRRRR 300 bucks into it already and it still won't turn right.
> 
> I hear you on the fixing ****.. Pony motor in my sander blew up last night.
> Spent most of the day changing it out. I had a spare but what a pain. Of course it had a full load.
> 
> Start a thread I am sure someone on here knows how to fix a Myers


----------



## KartAnimal29

I did start a thread. No luck so far.


----------



## quigleysiding

yup just seen it


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

WHDH down to 2-4 and 1-2...seems like we're back to normal


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The GFS on the other hand...

http://204.2.104.196/gfs/WINTER_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_72HR.gif


----------



## ducaticorse

WBZ4 is saying 6inches for a wide swath of MA right now including the Boston area.


----------



## Kramer

KartAnimal29;1597162 said:


> Haven't looked a ship today. Trying to fix my plow EEEEEERRRRRRR 300 bucks into it already and it still won't turn right.
> 
> But don't look at the NAM this far out. It at it's best 24 before a storm. GFS and EURO are the one's to look at right now. I'm going to wait till later on tonight to start looking and give the models some time to adjust after last night's system cleared.


If you're trying to fix the meyer plow, it could be the C valve. I assume if you have a meyer plow you know all about this. My plow hangs up EVERY YEAR. To solve it, I have to remove the C valve, GET ALL THE FLUID out of the hole where the valve comes from, and then reinstall the valve. If I just pull the valve out and even put a new one in, it doesnt help. You need a good working valve and a clean start (at least I do on a 58 pump).

I assume you tried this but I thought Id post any way. Nothings worse than staring at a plow that won't move. Don't ask me about the blizzard the other day!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Kramer;1597312 said:


> If you're trying to fix the meyer plow, it could be the C valve. I assume if you have a meyer plow you know all about this. My plow hangs up EVERY YEAR. To solve it, I have to remove the C valve, GET ALL THE FLUID out of the hole where the valve comes from, and then reinstall the valve. If I just pull the valve out and even put a new one in, it doesnt help. You need a good working valve and a clean start (at least I do on a 58 pump).
> 
> I assume you tried this but I thought Id post any way. Nothings worse than staring at a plow that won't move. Don't ask me about the blizzard the other day!


When I have the B -C solenoid's on there right post this is what happens .Up is up, down is down , left is left and if I have the blade to the right , when I hit the right button it goes left>

Now if I switch the B and C solenoid this is what happens. Left is left, Up is right and when I hit right it goes left.

I started with a new cross over valve , 150 f'in bucks. Then though it was the solenoid so I went and got one of them, Well when I switched the solenoid's there , I busted the threaded post off the B solenoid so I had to get one of them too.

So I'm 300 into it and it still won't go right. I was looking around on here and it seems that this might also be a controller problem. Like I said when I switched the solenoid it did go right, but that was with the Up button. I wish someone around here that had a Meyer's. Then maybe I could try there controller


----------



## Krrz350

What about using a voltmeter or test light to check for 12 V at the solenoid when you hit right?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

MSsnowplowing;1596967 said:


> jimv;1596550 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post the link the to website you are using to make those if they are a good quality.
> 
> I really would like to get a few and throw them on the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea ill let you guys know how they turn out when they get here.
> 
> I made the logo on my computer, then saved it to my computer, then went on http://www.zazzle.com/ to have em printed out on 3x3 square stickers
> 
> I can send you guys the full size image if you want it, then you just need to go on zazzle upload the pic, and place your order.
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/custom/stickers/square
Click to expand...


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'm getting 10 11 when I lift it and the same when I hit right. As soon as I hit right I have to reset the controller


----------



## lucky921

ejsmass2;1596926 said:


> I wanted to take a moment to thank those who have been interpreting the weather data for all of us. I love this forum. I do not plow commercially and my x blade is just for my own driveway and for friends but I do appreciate greatly the detailed and timely information provided here. I also appreciate the great information about keeping my plow running and everything maintained.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ted


yes this the best i have seen great people and very helpful to


----------



## BBC co

On a side Note* Anyone use WD40 or white lithium grease on the angle and lift rams?









Tri-State Weather
Uncertainties Remain for Saturday -- A storm is expected to begin forming on Friday evening along the frontal complex, somewhere over eastern Virginia. By early Saturday this system will be to the east of southern New Jersey. As it stands right now, the various computer models are having some difficulty in defining the exact strength and path of this offshore system. While it appears that we will be greeted by some snow early Saturday, some models (like the GFS, NAM and Canadian Global) want to slow the storm down and intensify it to the point of bringing a moderate to even heavy snowfall region wide. Other models, like the European and RPM models show this to be merely a glancing blow. Hopefully, this will all come into better focus during the next 24-hours, but as to just how much of the white stuff we should expect to see on Saturday is still "up in the air" at this point in time. ---Joe Rao

New Model Guidance comes in after 10pm tonight and we will provide updates as new data comes in.









Northeast weather and education 
6 minutes ago
Ok were getting close to another possible big winter event. The Models are still at odds over what will happen. The Euro has been pretty consistently only showing a minor event. NAM and especially GFS have been bouncing around. Now while the Euro is considered the king when it comes to forecasting coastal storms off the East Coast. Let's not forget, The Euro was wrong about last night's event, it under called the amount of big time, Could it be doing the same thing for this one. 
The GFS after erratic starts ended up doing OK with the last two storms.

The Euro has the track OTS or at least so far east it wouldn't have a big impact. But with that said, it has been throwing a bit more moisture back into Eastern NYS and Western New England. The GFS and NAM have been showing the chance for a big hit. The GFS was playing around with the idea of two smaller storms earlier. But it has dropped that idea in favor of one large storm. The New Canadian has this thing plowing into New England as a 990mb storm.

Here's a graphic that shows the HPC idea for at least an inch of snow....it sure looks like they've tossed the Euro overboard......We will see.

Last night, I said, this storm won't have as much moisture to play with as it normally would. But, a look at water vapor imagery shows there will be some. One other fly in the ointment will be as one disturbance is moving over the Mid Atlantic, another disturbance is coming that will shove the first one out into the Atlantic. Also we have no real blocking downstream. So our system will have to have perfect timing, rapidly intensify, and thread the needle. But the potential is there for it to do exactly that.

So this will be a very fast moving system that will have form a precipitation shield quickly. I feel it will have limited moisture all of this will help keep amounts lower.

Maine and parts of Eastern and Southeastern New England, still have a shot at a significant snowstorm.

But Eastern NYS has a shot at a light to moderate snow storm, if everything comes together.......

I will have another update at 11 pm......


----------



## backupbuddy

KartAnimal29;1597353 said:


> I'm getting 10 11 when I lift it and the same when I hit right. As soon as I hit right I have to reset the controller


Try talking to B&B he's helped me out a couple times not with plow problems but he's very mechanically inclined and may have come across your issue. He's usually on Chevy forum. Good luck.


----------



## KartAnimal29

backupbuddy;1597384 said:


> Try talking to B&B he's helped me out a couple times not with plow problems but he's very mechanically inclined and may have come across your issue. He's usually on Chevy forum. Good luck.


Thanks , I sent him a message


----------



## Plow Nuts

*meyers plow*

Hey Kart
Have you tried to manually operate the plow--meaning take the controller out of the equation. Use a long jumper wire and power up each solenoid while jumping power to the pump motor. I had issues with my e47 set up and it would not tilt right. I changed solenoids and valves to no avail. It ended up being a restriction in the fitting at the right side cylinder. You said you have gotten yours to go right when you switched around the solenoids, but the controller shuts off and you have cycle it back on. Try manually operating the plow with jumper power to the pump motor and cycle each solenoid manually with another jumper wire. If you can get it to go through all it paces that way , then check the wires to the c solenoid. The controller shutting off when you try to bank right tells me the internal saftey/circuit protection is working and seeing a problem. Trace the wire from the solenoid back to the controller to be sure it has not shorted/rubbed through against metal. Hope this helps cause your weather updates are invaluable.

I am an ASE certified master tech with plenty of experience with plow installs/trouble shooting. Electrical issues are my specialty.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

my backup buddy and i survived the blizzard of 2013 every snow plower should have one and man do i 
heres a vid i made 
mhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfunaoLbDXAean it.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ScubaSteve728;1597423 said:


> my backup buddy and i survived the blizzard of 2013 every snow plower should have one and man do i
> heres a vid i made
> mhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfunaoLbDXAean it.


I would think this would break if u back into one snow bank. Is it durable? I need to add back up lights to my truck


----------



## ScubaSteve728

they will not break the lights are designed to be able to twist up and down and in and out very durable and heavy construction
multiple times i backed into things this storm and no damage at all not a speck of paint, a scratch or anything to it
event he plastic in front of the strobe light did not break or crack and i hit some heavy banks pretty hard 
best investment i have made in a while 
a durability video


----------



## KartAnimal29

Plow Nuts;1597412 said:


> Hey Kart
> Have you tried to manually operate the plow--meaning take the controller out of the equation. Use a long jumper wire and power up each solenoid while jumping power to the pump motor. I had issues with my e47 set up and it would not tilt right. I changed solenoids and valves to no avail. It ended up being a restriction in the fitting at the right side cylinder. You said you have gotten yours to go right when you switched around the solenoids, but the controller shuts off and you have cycle it back on. Try manually operating the plow with jumper power to the pump motor and cycle each solenoid manually with another jumper wire. If you can get it to go through all it paces that way , then check the wires to the c solenoid. The controller shutting off when you try to bank right tells me the internal saftey/circuit protection is working and seeing a problem. Trace the wire from the solenoid back to the controller to be sure it has not shorted/rubbed through against metal. Hope this helps cause your weather updates are invaluable.
> 
> I am an ASE certified master tech with plenty of experience with plow installs/trouble shooting. Electrical issues are my specialty.


I was just out there chasing the wires and nothing looks like it's shorting out. I did jump a wire to the solenoid's but the plow didn't move at all, the solenoid just clicked.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ScubaSteve728;1597454 said:


> they will not break the lights are designed to be able to twist up and down and in and out very durable and heavy construction
> multiple times i backed into things this storm and no damage at all not a speck of paint, a scratch or anything to it
> event he plastic in front of the strobe light did not break or crack and i hit some heavy banks pretty hard
> best investment i have made in a while
> a durability video


Thanks for the info. All u do is plug it into your hitch and when u back up the lights come on?


----------



## Kramer

KartAnimal29;1597320 said:


> When I have the B -C solenoid's on there right post this is what happens .Up is up, down is down , left is left and if I have the blade to the right , when I hit the right button it goes left>
> 
> Now if I switch the B and C solenoid this is what happens. Left is left, Up is right and when I hit right it goes left.
> 
> I started with a new cross over valve , 150 f'in bucks. Then though it was the solenoid so I went and got one of them, Well when I switched the solenoid's there , I busted the threaded post off the B solenoid so I had to get one of them too.
> 
> So I'm 300 into it and it still won't go right. I was looking around on here and it seems that this might also be a controller problem. Like I said when I switched the solenoid it did go right, but that was with the Up button. I wish someone around here that had a Meyer's. Then maybe I could try there controller


Trust me on this. Everything you describe says that you have a stuck, or faulty C valve. Its not the solenoid,. You cannot just switch a C and B valve because they are physically different.

If you dont have a replacement C valve then try this:

1/remove the C valve from the blocl
2/ visually inspect it to see if it seems to be expanded on the diameter. I dont know how okd your valve/pump is, but the older ones had a real problem with pressure and would bulge in the midddle making the inner workings impossible. The vanve itself should be the same diameter from one end to the other.
3/get some carb cleaner and squirt it in all holes...then do the same with penetrating oil. Its possible that there rust inside hanging up the valve. Shake the valve up and down---you should feel the insides moving up and down. Now clean with carb cleaner again and let dry for a few minutes.
4/ Fet a papert towel and absorb ALL of the fluid in the hole where the valve was in the block. 
5/ re-install the valve, the solenoid and make sure the wire is on good. Also, make sure the main wiring harness connection is together good.
6/turn the power on the controller off, then on.
7/ hit the UP button to raise the plow
8/ lower the plow and raise it again
9/ push the left button for a short bit
10/ press the right button for a bit

If the controller goes red and locks out, or if the plow refuses to go right, check your main harness connection by disconnecting it and reconnecting it.

If the plow still refuses to go right, replace the C valve.

For the last 3 yrs I have gone through this like clock work

Its very likely that your controller is locking out (going red) because the hydraulics are bound up because the valve is stuck. Thats why you draikn all the fluid out of the valve cavity. You might have to hit the button several times for it to start working again.
The only things Ive seen make the controller go red are a bound up c valve or a bad connection at the main harness. Fluid has to flow or it binds up and over loads.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

jandjcarpentry;1597530 said:


> Thanks for the info. All u do is plug it into your hitch and when u back up the lights come on?


I can't find any pricing. What do these cost?


----------



## ScubaSteve728

there is a 3 position switch on the back for the strobe and another one for the work lights that can go on in reverse or always on for work lights or strobe driving around etc 
the led is the brightest one 

there is a plow site discount and they are right around 250 i believe there is a whole forum on them go check it out much to learn much to see


----------



## KartAnimal29

Kramer;1597547 said:


> Trust me on this. Everything you describe says that you have a stuck, or faulty C valve. Its not the solenoid,. You cannot just switch a C and B valve because they are physically different.
> 
> If you dont have a replacement C valve then try this:
> 
> 1/remove the C valve from the blocl
> 2/ visually inspect it to see if it seems to be expanded on the diameter. I dont know how okd your valve/pump is, but the older ones had a real problem with pressure and would bulge in the midddle making the inner workings impossible. The vanve itself should be the same diameter from one end to the other.
> 3/get some carb cleaner and squirt it in all holes...then do the same with penetrating oil. Its possible that there rust inside hanging up the valve. Shake the valve up and down---you should feel the insides moving up and down. Now clean with carb cleaner again and let dry for a few minutes.
> 4/ Fet a papert towel and absorb ALL of the fluid in the hole where the valve was in the block.
> 5/ re-install the valve, the solenoid and make sure the wire is on good. Also, make sure the main wiring harness connection is together good.
> 6/turn the power on the controller off, then on.
> 7/ hit the UP button to raise the plow
> 8/ lower the plow and raise it again
> 9/ push the left button for a short bit
> 10/ press the right button for a bit
> 
> If the controller goes red and locks out, or if the plow refuses to go right, check your main harness connection by disconnecting it and reconnecting it.
> 
> If the plow still refuses to go right, replace the C valve.
> 
> For the last 3 yrs I have gone through this like clock work
> 
> Its very likely that your controller is locking out (going red) because the hydraulics are bound up because the valve is stuck. Thats why you draikn all the fluid out of the valve cavity. You might have to hit the button several times for it to start working again.
> The only things Ive seen make the controller go red are a bound up c valve or a bad connection at the main harness. Fluid has to flow or it binds up and over loads.


If it was a bad C valve then it shouldn't have gone right when I switched solenoid , right ? When I switched the solenoid's Left was Left, Up was Right and when I hit Right it went Left. I had no Down. I'm so stumped on this. Started on this at 8 am and haven't stopped reading stuff for passably solutions


----------



## KartAnimal29

I know I said earlier today not to look at the NAM right now , but it's show's Saturdays storm OTS. GFS starts at 10:30

Edit : sorry for the large pic


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is better. I'll post more in the morning along with what the EURO showed. Hopefully the NAM comes around tomorrow as it will close to being at it's prime.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ScubaSteve728;1597566 said:


> there is a 3 position switch on the back for the strobe and another one for the work lights that can go on in reverse or always on for work lights or strobe driving around etc
> the led is the brightest one
> 
> there is a plow site discount and they are right around 250 i believe there is a whole forum on them go check it out much to learn much to see


ThAnks for the info


----------



## BBC co




----------



## jandjcarpentry

I just heard 3 to 6


----------



## jandjcarpentry

They're all over the place. Ch 7 1 to 3


----------



## BBC co

ya they have been saying all along for the past week same as past thrusdays storm these two are highly unpredictable until game time, it's just a wait and hope for the best storm.

running out of time for it to keep trending. NOAA sent in a hurricane plane so maybe 12z will show different scenario with added data

Here's the Euro......The trend with the models is bringing this coastal low closer to the coast.
















GFS


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC OR Kart, will one of you tell me what the official blizzard snow fall total was for area code 02141 Cambridge MA please?

Thank you


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1597795 said:


> BBC OR Kart, will one of you tell me what the official blizzard snow fall total was for area code 02141 Cambridge MA please?
> 
> Thank you


Ever heard of GOOGLE? Cambridge people...go save a tree
Or goto weather.gov


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1597799 said:


> Ever heard of GOOGLE? Cambridge people...go save a tree
> Or goto weather.gov


Dont be a dick bag Eric. I did go to google, and I didnt see anything but spam websites. BTW, with the time it took to post your wise ass remark, you could have just answered me.


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1597800 said:


> Dont be a dick bag Eric. I did go to google, and I didnt see anything but spam websites. BTW, with the time it took to post your wise ass remark, you could have just answered me.


Ya your probably right. Oh and I could have giving you again now, but nope not going to. Cambridge Moonbat


----------



## AC2717

please tell me this thing tomorrow is OTS
heading up to North Conway for the weekend, do not want to make a mightnight run 2 and a half hours back (that is in good conditions) to work 3 hours if that


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1597803 said:


> Ya your probably right. Oh and I could have giving you again now, but nope not going to. Cambridge Moonbat


I'm not from Cambridge, I have several clients in Cambridge. You are obviously young, and quite arrogant judging by your prior posts. That will smooth out over time, don't worry. Have a good day Eric.


----------



## ducaticorse

AC2717;1597807 said:


> please tell me this thing tomorrow is OTS
> heading up to North Conway for the weekend, do not want to make a mightnight run 2 and a half hours back (that is in good conditions) to work 3 hours if that


From what I have seen, we wont know what this thing is going to do until the 11th hour... As in, cancel North Conway or have your route covered.


----------



## quigleysiding

Saw this on google. Might help There is a map at the bottom

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...51df444-73f1-11e2-aa12-e6cf1d31106b_blog.html


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like 2 to 4 for most of ma sat nite


----------



## Plow Nuts

KartAnimal29;1597568 said:


> If it was a bad C valve then it shouldn't have gone right when I switched solenoid , right ? When I switched the solenoid's Left was Left, Up was Right and when I hit Right it went Left. I had no Down. I'm so stumped on this. Started on this at 8 am and haven't stopped reading stuff for passably solutions


Check your wiring. Preferably use and ohm meter to make sure you don't have any broken wires/connections. Visual inspection turned up nothing I saw in your prior post. I gotta believe it is in your wiring or controller. When you jumped power to each soleniod did you also jump power to the pump simultaniously?? If you just jump power to the soleniod it will click, but if the pump is not running it won't do anything else--the plow will not move without the pump running.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1597795 said:


> BBC OR Kart, will one of you tell me what the official blizzard snow fall total was for area code 02141 Cambridge MA please?
> 
> Thank you


* CAMBRIDGE 26.0" 1112 AM 2/09 HAM RADIO
*
found in links below 
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MA&prodtype=public
http://www.wcvb.com/weather/Latest-...2013/-/9850416/18471990/-/5qnx8v/-/index.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

Plow Nuts;1597829 said:


> Check your wiring. Preferably use and ohm meter to make sure you don't have any broken wires/connections. Visual inspection turned up nothing I saw in your prior post. I gotta believe it is in your wiring or controller. When you jumped power to each soleniod did you also jump power to the pump simultaniously?? If you just jump power to the soleniod it will click, but if the pump is not running it won't do anything else--the plow will not move without the pump running.


Just came back from the dealer and it was a broken wire. Thanks to everyone that gave there input on this Thumbs Up. I didn't start checking the wiring till after the sun went down last night as everything on Meyers site was pointing towards mechanical . Took the guys 10 min to find the problem.

So I'll be looking into the up and coming storm a bit more today , but like BBC said this system is not going to show it's hand till the last min.

On a side note, did you all heard about the Meteor that hit Russia last night? Crazy Ship


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1597795 said:


> BBC OR Kart, will one of you tell me what the official blizzard snow fall total was for area code 02141 Cambridge MA please?
> 
> Thank you


Go on the NWS and type in your address and look at the Text. You might have to look at a few pages but it will be there


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1597841 said:


> Just came back from the dealer and it was a broken wire. Thanks to everyone that gave there input on this Thumbs Up. I didn't start checking the wiring till after the sun went down last night as everything on Meyers site was pointing towards mechanical . Took the guys 10 min to find the problem.
> 
> So I'll be looking into the up and coming storm a bit more today , but like BBC said this system is not going to show it's hand till the last min.
> 
> On a side note, did you all heard about the Meteor that hit Russia last night? Crazy Ship


Ya not only one hit Russia but there is another Huge one passing us around Noon 150' in diameter... Wonder if the impact will have an effect on the climate and weather..... We could be in for a surprise winter, just hired a licensed equipment operator, not funking around gonna be ready for the end of the world winter if it comes...wesport


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1597844 said:


> Ya not only one hit Russia but there is another Huge one passing us around Noon 150' in diameter... Wonder if the impact will have an effect on the climate and weather..... We could be in for a surprise winter, just hired a licensed equipment operator, not funking around gonna be ready for the end of the world winter if it comes...wesport


Ya that's DA14 and that will not hit earth. It will be in fact closer to us then some of the Sat's that are up there, 17,00 miles away. We will not see it as it will be light out and you can't see it with the naked eye. Russia , China and Australia will see it


----------



## KartAnimal29

Latest on Saturday.. It has been trending back to the West a bit. I'm sure they will get some good data out of it today as it's over land now and they will get good sampling out of it. I'll up date after he EURO come out this afternoon, 1 PM


----------



## BBC co

Wxrisk.com
‎** ALERT IS THERE A SURPRISE NORFOLK to BOSTON SNOWSTORM COMING THIS WEEKEND ? ***

The term NORFOLK to BOSTON snowstorm is one of those phrases that old timers use and one that was popularized by the late great weather historian David Ludlum. The last really clear-cut example of a NORFOLK to BOSTON snowstorm but I can think of off hand was the November 1987 surprise that VETERANS DAY snowstorm. That snowstorm which was poorly forecasted by most... dropped significant snow over Eastern Virginia and Washington, DC as many residents can recall and across far Eastern Long Island southeastern Massachusetts in Boston but for New York City Philly and N NJ... very little snow fell.


----------



## theholycow

Couldn't you guys forecast this crap to happen on Monday? I have a lot of stuff to fix this weekend.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM just got done, OTS. GFS starts in about an hour


----------



## BBC co

*Tri-State Weather
Update on the Meteorite that struck Russia earlier today: Russian News is now reporting that as of this hour, the injury tally is up to 950 with over 3,000 buildings damaged or destroyed, including 34 medical facilities and 361 schools. Meanwhile, NASA officials are trying to determine if this is indirectly related to the asteroid that is suppose to pass closer then satellite's in orbit but was expected to miss colliding with earth.*

aka NASA is waiting for Obama to tell them what to say...
*
Yahoo! News
More than 500 people were injured when a meteorite exploded over the Russian sky today near Chelyabinsk, shattering windows, damaging buildings and spawning a shockwave. The fireballs could be seen as far as 125 miles away in the city of Yekaterinburg.
TODAY | Aired on February 15, 2013

Neil deGrasse Tyson: Radar could not detect meteorite
The astrophysicist at the American Museum of Natural History in New York City talks about the meteorite that hit the Ural Mountains area in Russia, saying such an event could happen "perhaps once a decade," and explaining that it was the shock wave as the meteorite entered the atmosphere and exploded that broke so much glass.*


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1597884 said:


> *Tri-State Weather
> Update on the Meteorite that struck Russia earlier today: Russian News is now reporting that as of this hour, the injury tally is up to 950 with over 3,000 buildings damaged or destroyed, including 34 medical facilities and 361 schools. Meanwhile, NASA officials are trying to determine if this is indirectly related to the asteroid that is suppose to pass closer then satellite's in orbit but was expected to miss colliding with earth.*
> 
> aka NASA is waiting for Obama to tell them what to say...
> Yahoo! News
> More than 500 people were injured when a meteorite exploded over the Russian sky today near Chelyabinsk, shattering windows, damaging buildings and spawning a shockwave. The fireballs could be seen as far as 125 miles away in the city of Yekaterinburg.


http://www.space.com/19781-asteroid-2012-da14-flyby-webcasts.html


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im ready for spring


----------



## Spool it up

THEGOLDPRO;1597897 said:


> Im ready for spring


were not done with winter yet dude, we have a good month left


----------



## BBC co

Spool it up;1597907 said:


> were not done with winter yet dude, we have a good month left


I had seen talk of it running us right up to April 1st chance of snow fall :yow!:


----------



## siteworkplus

whats up with guys from NJ,PA,MI,MS etc hanging out on the NE weather site?

don't get me wrong we,re glad to have you

just wondering


----------



## siteworkplus

BBC co;1597909 said:


> I had seen talk of it running us right up to April 1st chance of snow fall :yow!:


i,m heading to Utah on april 6th for some spring skiing

i was hoping to be done by then

hope my guys will still have some left


----------



## theholycow

Not scouring the whole thread, but searched a few keywords, hit a couple random pages of this thread, etc...



lawn king;1583924 said:


> The fat lady is warming up her voice gentlemen!





KartAnimal29;1583911 said:


> Get your leaf blower ready :laughing: Tho the GFS does show a Blizzard for Valentine's Day ROTF LMFAO :laughinglaughinglaughing: I'm just about done with this season. Bring on the Spring Clean Up's





lawn king;1581307 said:


> A few more weeks and we can put this winter in the history books as another bust!





ADMSWELDING;1565513 said:


> I,m starting to feel like this season is a bust guys.Anybody else feeling like this also?:crying:





lawn king;1565439 said:


> It cant be over, it never got started!





amscapes03;1565223 said:


> The 2013 plow season has headed straight to the ............





quigleysiding;1555280 said:


> This winter is starting to look like a bust





FordFisherman;1540185 said:


> I hate to say this and hope I'm proven wrong, but based on the major teleconnections and weather pattern, this winter is shaping up to be a bust for any of us south of the mass pike. Remember last season when "the cold and snow will come in two weeks" and "major pattern shift coming" were all you heard from the mets? Two weeks turned into three, then a month, before you knew it March had arrived. Two weeks ago, they were saying Dec. 15th it would all change. Ummm...., whats the date today? Great for you seasonal guys, I have a feeling you will win again this year.
> Again, I hope I'm wrong, but looking out the window right now at rain, brown grass and fog on December 17th, with more of the same predicted doesn't bode well for the cold and snowy winter we were told was "two weeks away".





07PSDCREW;1540210 said:


> I guess I'll be optimistic and give it till the end of January before I give up...
> This sucks..





siteworkplus;1559898 said:


> This was the worst year I ever had
> 
> Thank God I only have 11.5 months to go





PORTER 05;1558083 said:


> Face it this Winter sucks. Long range is suck. Its over Im calling it!


....yeah, how about that.


----------



## BBC co

*The 00Z GFS,EURO, and the GGEM were coming into better agreement. The GFS showed banding for Boston and even down into Central Connecticut. The UKMET is to the east. The NAM is showing not much in the way of snow. Here is a look at the surface chart . Where the trough is located it wouldn't take much to change the track of the nor'easter. 75 miles to the west and everyone is in the snow, 75 miles the other way and we won't see much. The way the models have trended west. I don't think this storm will go as far off the coast as some think.

Tonight the first system, the snow showers and flurries should start to fall in central and western PA. Then overnight it should be into the Philadelphia and NYC area, It will probably start out as rain then change over to snow. Then it will move into New England bring more snow.

The, Second system will form tomorrow off the Southern Mid Atlantic or North Carolina. Based on the GFS this one will be a major storm. However, the track is uncertain.

I strongly think the second storm will bring a blizzard to parts of Maine . The storm may not ramp up fast enough to give the I 95 corridor too much. However, the storm becomes a monster after that and hits Maine hard.

The pattern will stay very active next week, a couple of storms are showing up on the models. Snowstorms in the Plains and moving east... and then Mid to late week we will be seeing some kind of tornado outbreak for Louisiana Arkansas and Alabama.

We will see what the 12Z GFS which is running and will be out soon, and the 12Z Euro show.*









GRearth GFS 12z








NAM 12Z shows it reaching all the way to the bourne bridge as the cut off nothing for outer cape in further runs painted in bottom pic to show it's max reach on NAM


----------



## AC2717

one and only time this season, I hope it develops too late


----------



## BBC co

**** ALERT *** 12Z GFS GOES BOOM FOR EASTERN VA EASTERN NC SNOW SATURDAY EVENING..

then over eastern CT far eastern RI SE mass and Rhode Island EARLY Sunday


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC what do u think. Is this going to hit us. I have a 3 in trigger. I'm in Pembroke not too far from u.


----------



## BBC co

At this point I am going with yes, till I see some thing that tells me other wise. I am going to get a snow blower in a few, I'm not pooping the pooch with this one... has potential to be 12" for us


----------



## vlc

Just got my truck back. COME ON SNOW!! Sorry AC, but I need this


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1597983 said:


> At this point I am going with yes, till I see some thing that tells me other wise. I am going to get a snow blower in a few, I'm not pooping the pooch with this one... has potential to be 12" for us


That would b great


----------



## BBC co

*Beau Dodson Weather - 31 minutes ago
‎#tristatewx #oz Lions, tigers, and bears oh my - I believe we will be hearing about blizzards, flooding, and tornadoes over the next 3 weeks across the eastern half of the nation. Looks like a very active weather pattern shaping up.

Copious amounts of rain may fall over the Ohio and Tennessee Valleys - south lands. Tornadoes will make the news across the Lower Mississippi Valley - Gulf Coast regions. Blizzard potential for parts of the Midwest into the upper Midwest. Flooding possible Ohio/Tennessee Valley.

It will be anything but a boring weather pattern as we enter the end of February into March.

This pattern may repeat in April and early May - if it does then there will be quite a bit of severe weather.


Meteorologist Joe Moravsky - 3 minutes ago
Some light snow showers will come into CT tonight/early tomorrow morning... I'm expecting about a coating to 2 inches statewide. I'm thinking the snow will start at around midnight and will end before 8 am. Otherwise, we'll probably see flurries on and off all day Saturday.

Just more of a nuisance storm, no worries there.

ALSO: Sunday morning, another storm will roll by staying out to sea... but will come CLOSE. I'm expecting this snow will fall mostly in the morning hours of Sunday. OTHERWISE IT'LL BE WINDY ON SUNDAY. Keep that in mind.
I'm thinking some light snow showers with up to an inch in Western CT... Central and Eastern CT have a chance for 2-4 inches of snow (possibily more, I'll update you all with more later tonight).

** ALERT *** ALERT POTENTIAL FOR MAJOR ICE STORM THREAT FOR NC VA MD .. some SNOW.. BUT MOSTLY ICE - 33 minutes ago

FOLKS I have been saying this for DAY and DAYS AND DAYS since Sunday feb 10 AND I even did special VIDEO on this wed FEB 13. 
that any model taking the Low in the Plains INTO the Great Lakes was BS... see the post I made wednesday afternoon on the 12z GFS with regard to the 12z wed GFS run ) 
Now the wretched GFS is SEEING the BLOCKING PATTERN over eastern CANADA... the huge Ocean low over se Canada ( the 50/50 Low) and the GREENLAND BLOCK ( -NAO). 
and it has SHIFTED the Low track to the south and more importantly SEES the COLD AIR that gets wedged into nc va md...*

















‎*** 12z EURO INCRESES THE PRECIP OVER EASTERN THIRD OF NC AND VA... Mostly east of I-95 to the BAY and coast . SURFACE temps away from the coast appear to be cold enough for snow.. something like 1-3 " maybe 2 -4"... areas such as

RALEIGH EMPORIA ROANOKE RAPIDS ROCKY MT GOLDSBORO*
TRI CITIES... WILLIAMSBURG SUFFOK FRANKLIN GLOUCESTER eastern portions of Northern NECK SALISBURY OCEAN CITY POCOMOKE

all this misses DCA PHL NYC N NJ ..according to the the 12z EURO

This is very Interesting GRearth GFS shows us getting nailed now on the recent run,,,
while the NAM same run shows a dusting - 2"" for all of us and the cape out to the hook getting a 2-3" band set up 









Ohhh man the 22nd is looking like it might be a biggie fingers crossed on that one belows pic


----------



## BBC co

took this out of the Ohio weather thread


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1598082 said:


> took this out of the Ohio weather thread


I can't take it anymore. I try not to pay attention but I keep watching the weather. Going crazy.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC, a potential for 12 inches in MA? WTF???


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I would b very happy if it was over 6 in. Where r u seeing 12 in?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'll take the 2-4 3-6 that I'm on the edge of according to Channel 5..plowable, but easy


----------



## whitegmc

looks like boston might see 3-6 but everything west of that (95) looks like another dusting....damn, wish everyone was getting 3-6.


----------



## BBC co

next snow fall charts coming out in a few mins from NOAA will post when I see them. last I saw east coast ma only had a 27% chance of the 8"+ possibility but there and real regardless
























MAINE *BLIZZARD WATCH SUNDAY*

ACCUMULATIONS...POTENTIALLY RANGING FROM 4 INCHES OF SNOW OVER FAR NORTHEAST MAINE UPWARDS TO 10 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS SOUTHEAST DOWNEAST MAINE.

* TIMING...SUNDAY MORNING THROUGH MOST OF SUNDAY NIGHT.

* TEMPERATURES...13 TO 26.

* WINDS...NORTH 20 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 40 TO 55 MPH...WITH THE STRONGER WINDS AND WIND GUSTS IN PROXIMITY TO THE DOWNEAST COAST.


----------



## BBC co

This is for TONIGHT from NOAA


----------



## BBC co

anyone on? i'm trying to drain rams by physically moving the blade have reservoir off and hoses disconnected and it got a block under the center..


----------



## quigleysiding

Thats how its done. Just swing the blade both ways.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

One way then the other, simple as that.


----------



## BBC co

hmmm not moving at all hahahaha got it threw a few ratchet tiedowns around it and front wheel got it np


----------



## AC2717

How long is storm Supposed to last 3-6 over 24 hours? Inside 128?


----------



## durafish

I'm in northern RI and I'm in Conway nh now should I come home?


----------



## eric02038

durafish;1598279 said:


> I'm in northern RI and I'm in Conway nh now should I come home?


50/50. Nobody seems to know for sure


----------



## mulcahy mowing

3-6 over 24 hours sucks for the profit margin. Well per push...


----------



## AC2717

Durafish I am sitting in delany's hole in the wall right now just got up here for the weekend
I am taking th gamble


----------



## BBC co

hmmm where other then NAPA or a Fisher dealer could I get on of the swivel hose fittings that goes into the manifold at this hour??


----------



## AC2717

Correction wife forced me to take the gamble
My guess cause I do streets in Watertown ma is that a long drawn out 3-6 most of the time the town just burns it with their sanders to safe money from paying us


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like about 3 inches


----------



## mjlawncare

Local weather said 1-3 for ct tonite between 3am and 9am tomm morning we shall see and saturday seems like they have no clue


----------



## mackclmodel

AC2717;1598302 said:


> Correction wife forced me to take the gamble
> My guess cause I do streets in Watertown ma is that a long drawn out 3-6 most of the time the town just burns it with their sanders to safe money from paying us


They'll spend more money spreading product that it would to call in the contractors. When I ran a combo for Mass DOT we'd burn threw probally twelve10yd loads in a 24hr storm


----------



## AC2717

True that but when they call us they have 18 plus routes three to four pieces (trucks and equipment) per route
Last storm we has it down to bare pavement by 12:30


----------



## mackclmodel

AC2717;1598370 said:


> True that but when they call us they have 18 plus routes three to four pieces (trucks and equipment) per route
> Last storm we has it down to bare pavement by 12:30


I'm plowing for Norfolk this year and we are paired up it works well. What does Watertown pay ?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BBC co;1598218 said:


> anyone on? i'm trying to drain rams by physically moving the blade have reservoir off and hoses disconnected and it got a block under the center..


Be careful when you do that. On my older plow I did that and when I was all done, I then had a leaking seal on one cylinder. It must've had some crap on the ram and went past the usual spot while manually moving the plow. Also CAP carries swivel fittings and other misc stuff for fisher. Too late now probly...sorry.


----------



## eric02038

mackclmodel;1598375 said:


> I'm plowing for Norfolk this year and we are paired up it works well. What does Watertown pay ?


You norfolk boys do a better job than anyone else in the area. Other towns should take notes from you guys


----------



## BBC co

07PSDCREW;1598387 said:


> Be careful when you do that. On my older plow I did that and when I was all done, I then had a leaking seal on one cylinder. It must've had some crap on the ram and went past the usual spot while manually moving the plow. Also CAP carries swivel fittings and other misc stuff for fisher. Too late now probly...sorry.


hmm more then likely I will have created issues we shall see. lt moved nice tho,wait till u see the pics of what was in there lol I'm sure you can imagine

ya I went to lowes have a temp solution hope I can hold off till getting oem parts thought of western performance after i went to lowes 

*February 15, 2013

Weekend snow accumulations rather minor for many...significant far eastern areas
This weekend features a confluence of atmospheric energy over New England, and that means a potent storm center developing very close to our region. The first shot of energy aloft arrives early Saturday morning - wasting no time in producing snow showers for our weekend. The morning snow showers and a few embedded bursts of heavier snow will begin in Southern Connecticut around 2 A.M. Saturday, then blossom northeast and converge into an area of snow that swings east through most of Southern and Central New England, from west to east, Saturday morning to midday...falling apart over the Cape by afternoon. Roads may briefly become slick in the morning for many areas as temperatures that start above freezing drop below the 32° mark, but should improve during the afternoon. Colder air continues streaming into New England Saturday night as a storm center develops south of our coast, and intensifies while moving northeast. Though the bulk of this storm stays over the ocean until arriving to Atlantic Canada, the farther east one is, the more moisture that will be available.

There are two factors that could change the total snowfall forecast: 1) Precisely how close the storm tracks Saturday night through Sunday morning; 2) How quickly the storm strengthens, which determines how much moisture wraps around the west side of the storm.

The map below indicates weekend total snowfall, for both rounds of snow combined. There are indications the more meaningful round for eastern areas - Saturday night into Sunday - may have a rather sharp western cutoff, so western and even central New England probably sees equal if not more snow Saturday morning and midday than Saturday night to Sunday morning.

A blizzard watch is in effect for eastern and northern Maine as of this Friday evening writing, for the potential combination of heavy snow and wind creating near zero visibility Sunday midday and afternoon...though that would require a farther west storm track, and is not yet a warning, so I wouldn't be surprised to see it dropped as we near the event. Nonetheless, there WILL be blizzard conditions on the immediate northwest and west side of the storm center, the important part will be exactly where that center tracks.*


----------



## BBC co

Our little clipper will bring light snow/rain into the Northeast tonight and overnight. A second stronger storm will develop off the coast of North Carolina tomorrow. The storm will deepen and move northeast toward Maine and Nova Scotia Saturday Night and Sunday, intensifying as it goes.

Right now the nor'easter looks to l track far enough offshore that only light accumulations are expected for most of the East Coast this would include NYS, PA , Mid Atlantic, and western New England. *The threat of heavy snow will primarily be limited to Cape Cod and perhaps eastern Massachusetts ; along with eastern Maine, as the storm tracks northward.*

*This storm will not produce the kinds of snow we saw with the February 8th and 9th nor'easter. Parts of Connecticut 1-3 inches , New Hampshire looks to see about the same. NYC long Island, NJ amounts of a dusting to as much as 3 inches is possible on the east end of Long Island. For Maine, Cape Cod, and parts of eastern Massachusetts, it's looking to be in the 6 to 10 inch. Winter Storm Watch has been posted for extreme Eastern Massachusetts to Cape Cod, and for parts of Maine including . There is also a blizzard watch up for Downeast Maine.
*
Remember, a blizzard has nothing to do with falling or the amount of snow. It has to do with strong winds, cold temperatures, and blowing snow. The strong winds must be sustained of at least 35 mph, reduced visibilities to 1/4 mile or less for at least three hours.

*It should be noted, however, that there is still uncertainty in the exact storm track along with where the heaviest snow will set up as this storm is still about 36 hours away. As a result, expect that there may be changes to the forecast as we draw closer to the event. 
*
For NYS, western, and Central New England, while we won't see much in the way of snow, we will see strong gusty winds of 20-30 mph with gust of 40-45 mph are possible.* For those in eastern New England and along to coast. Winds will be 30 -40 mph with gust maybe over 60 mph.*

There is still uncertainty in the exact storm track along with where the heaviest snow will set up . So I may change this forecast as we get closer to the event.


----------



## AC2717

mackclmodel;1598375 said:


> I'm plowing for Norfolk this year and we are paired up it works well. What does Watertown pay ?


Don't know exactly I run a loader for a friend I will tell you this though he pays me well
I make more doing this than the residential route I used to own
No more getting out of truck stairs or walkways and chasing payments


----------



## Spool it up

funny how one never gets the shot of the truck lying on the side of an embankment spinnin all 4 . only the successful ones seem get on here or yertube . :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

About an inch, I don't believe 1-3 by tomorrow.


----------



## dontgotsaclu

BBC co;1598298 said:


> hmmm where other then NAPA or a Fisher dealer could I get on of the swivel hose fittings that goes into the manifold at this hour??


Toll Road on 18


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1598503 said:


> *This storm will not produce the kinds of snow we saw with the February 8th and 9th nor'easter. Parts of Connecticut 1-3 inches , New Hampshire looks to see about the same. NYC long Island, NJ amounts of a dusting to as much as 3 inches is possible on the east end of Long Island. For Maine, Cape Cod, and parts of eastern Massachusetts, it's looking to be in the 6 to 10 inch. Winter Storm Watch has been posted for extreme Eastern Massachusetts to Cape Cod, and for parts of Maine including . There is also a blizzard watch up for Downeast Maine.
> *


What is Rhode Island, chopped liver?













>


Don't know what that thing is but it sure looks yucky.


Spool it up;1598512 said:


> funny how one never gets the shot of the truck lying on the side of an embankment spinnin all 4 . only the successful ones seem get on here or yertube . :laughing:


That was a random thought.

I see plenty on Youtube and I think I've seen a few here.


----------



## BBC co

that is the magnet from inside the hydro reservoir that is supposed to detain any metal that may become losend in the system, sits on the bottom under the filter, needless to say I do not think this one was doing any thing lol

will look and see what ri is looking like this is a hard storm really no new info that I have seen other then the cape getting nailed in this


----------



## harrison6jd

street here in north smithfield is covered . its been snowing for 1/2 hour. just an update.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got 1.5 just plowed and sanded the couple places i had thaat were open today


----------



## mwalsh9152

durafish;1598279 said:


> I'm in northern RI and I'm in Conway nh now should I come home?





AC2717;1598291 said:


> Durafish I am sitting in delany's hole in the wall right now just got up here for the weekend
> I am taking th gamble


glad to see I'm not the only one up here! I decided to take a four day weekend at the inlaws weekend house. Its mine for the taking all winter, they wont be back up until spring.

I took a gamble the last few times Ive been up here, decided to not take the risk this time and have a friend that is going to take care of my driveways in my truck. Not profitable to me with what I'm giving him.....but I couldn't care less right now!


----------



## harrison6jd

mwalsh9152;1598735 said:


> glad to see I'm not the only one up here! I decided to take a four day weekend at the inlaws weekend house. Its mine for the taking all winter, they wont be back up until spring.
> 
> I took a gamble the last few times Ive been up here, decided to not take the risk this time and have a friend that is going to take care of my driveways in my truck. Not profitable to me with what I'm giving him.....but I couldn't care less right now!


everybody reaches that point sometime. you dont make anything but fulfill you obligations. well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1598728 said:


> will look and see what ri is looking like this is a hard storm really no new info that I have seen other then the cape getting nailed in this


 I was just joking...it's easy enough to infer from what is said about MA and CT.


----------



## quigleysiding

Nothing here from last knight. Starting to flurry now.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1598728 said:


> that is the magnet from inside the hydro reservoir that is supposed to detain any metal that may become losend in the system, sits on the bottom under the filter, needless to say I do not think this one was doing any thing lol
> 
> will look and see what ri is looking like this is a hard storm really no new info that I have seen other then the cape getting nailed in this


U think we'll have something to plow?


----------



## mwalsh9152

harrison6jd;1598736 said:


> everybody reaches that point sometime. you dont make anything but fulfill you obligations. well worth it in my opinion.


absolutely! I'm sitting in my favorite chair in this house, drinking my coffee and looking out at the snow, while everyone is still asleep. This seat isnt as enjoyable as in the summer when I have the window open so I can hear the birds though.


----------



## BBC co

*What kind of shampoo do you use in a meteor shower?.....
Head and boulders.
--Norm Dvoskin*


jandjcarpentry;1598744 said:


> U think we'll have something to plow?


ya , just how much is still the million dollar question 
GRearth showing up to 6" thru tomorrow night in the south that could move up to us pretty easy I assume, no ones saying much still other then the random numbers on the stations 1-?
GFS








You can see right below South Westport there is that little area of pink 6" (If the storm pulls west that would change to the 10" area.. also this can change in location by this afternoon same as the totals that actually fall as these models did not tell us what we were gonna get for the blizzard they are just a good indicator of the area and possible amounts)







NAM








*Snow Flies This Weekend…Track Will Determine Amounts
**By Meteorologist Joe Joyce, WBZ-TV
February 16, 2013 9:39 AM

Many folks woke up to a fresh 1-2″ snowfall this morning in western and central MA this morning, this is just part one of a two part-weekend snow event. The snow band will continue to move east and weaken Saturday and for most of the midday and afternoon there wont be much going on in Southern New England. Most roads and pavements will remain wet so traveling will not be an issue today. These morning bands of snow are part of an Arctic front which is breaking down the unseasonable warmth from Friday. Once this front pushes off the coast, we will wait for round #2 to come up the coast. How far this front pushes off shore could help to determine the how close this next storm will track to New England.

This evening, a significant ocean storm will start to form off of the Mid Atlantic, and later tonight snow will start to redevelop across southeastern MA. Unfortunately, The ultimate track of this ocean storm still remains a bit of a mystery…a shift of 50 miles in one direction will mean the difference between several inches and a more significant snow storm or very little. As of now, we continue to play it down the middle. It looks like the steady snow from part 2 will start just before midnight. It will last through Sunday morning and taper off midday Sunday, the last to see the snow end would be the Outer Cape which could see snow last through afternoon. Best chance of significant accumulation from the ocean storm will be Cape Cod and the Islands as well as extreme southeastern Massachusetts, near the Coast…4-6″ of snow are possible down there with as much as 6-8″ on the Outer Cape. For the rest of Eastern Massachusetts including Boston 2-4″ are likely, but again a little shift in storm track could raise or lower those totals a few inches in either direction. North and west of 128 and 495 very little snow accumulation is expected, just a dusting to an inch or two Sunday morning.

It will look pretty stormy for a while on Sunday morning…winds along the Coast will be rather gusty for a time and will whip the falling snow around. Winds could gust up to 40+ at the coast from the North as the storm strengthens off the coast.
In the next 24 hours will continue to fill you in on any updates…just a small change in storm track will shift the expected snow amounts higher or lower by several inches. It is still a tough call the over all track this will eventually take.

One thing is certain, this storm will push into the Maritimes and become a much stronger storm. It will continue to wrap in strong NW winds and usher in a shot of Arctic air which will drop temps into the 20′s on Sunday with wind chills in the single digits and teens. Breezy NW winds will continue Monday with building high pressure. Sunshine with highs rebounding back into the Lwr 30′s

On Tuesday an approaching cold front will give us a chance of a few rain showers and temps will warm into the lwr 40′s with SW winds ahead of the front. Best chance of showers will come lat Tuesday and Tuesday night, even a few snow showers will fall across the north. Cooler dry air will follow in behind the front for the middle to end of the week. We will be tracking a low riding south of New England later Friday through the Mid-Atlantic states d which could clip SNE with some snowfall heading into next weekend.*

GFS showing next Saturdays developing outlook, the run shows it staying to the west side of ma heading north with D up to 2" for the coast hope it move east a little but it has all week to adjust fingers crossed...


----------



## BBC co

Already the shifting snow total reports begins - should have a better idea around 3 what to expect

I have expanded the the snow a little farther westward because of latest trends. I still expect heavier totals to be confined at the coast.* Eastern MA is looking at a widespread 3-6" snow with the heaviest amounts across SE MA which will approach 6" or more of snow..especially on the Cape. There will be more shoveling and plowing Sunday. Snow will be tapering in the afternoon. Winds will be very gusty up to 40+ mph from the North. I would expect higher end numbers and a stronger storm if this trend continues.* Stay tuned! Barry will fill you in tonight!









*Latest snowfall accumulation map shows no changes for the weekend. 
General 1 to 3 inches for most areas. 3-6 inches for parts of eastern CT, MA, RI and ME. 6-12 inches possible in extreme eastern MA.

 If you are in the Boston region, you must remain Alert in the event your totals soar to a foot or more!!!*


----------



## mjlawncare

ended up with 2inchs here this morn scraped all the commercials all take these types of storms all day


----------



## ducaticorse

mjlawncare;1598860 said:


> ended up with 2inchs here this morn scraped all the commercials all take these types of storms all day


Fer realzzz.... Im trying to find the time frame on the drop we're getting tonight/Sunday morning. Need to schedule the snow warriors.


----------



## mjlawncare

ducaticorse;1598874 said:


> Fer realzzz.... Im trying to find the time frame on the drop we're getting tonight/Sunday morning. Need to schedule the snow warriors.


time frame is keep looking out the window cant depend on the guessers


----------



## BBC co

Latest GFS POSSIBLE SNOW FALL TOTALS thru monday..

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Concerned about latest GFS model wanting to shift the track further west dropping heavier snows more inland into Southern New England.








Below is snow fall expected till 7am the GFS above is showing totals all the way to monday 









*Some of the Models came west last night. As I said, yesterday afternoon, the models would have big changes on the 00Z, the Euro did just that, The Euro is the closest to shore with the storm ,followed closely by the GFS, The Canadian has a eastward track.

The Euro and GFS bring blizzard conditions to Cape Cod and Nantucket. Eastern MA and RI are under winter weather advisories. some snow could make it into parts of eastern VT and the Berkshires could see some snow, but the main show will be southeastern New England and Maine. Snow amounts could go up a few inches across portions of eastern New England, But the snow will not be so much the issue as will be the winds.

Regardless of what this storm brings. It's going to do something else that will have big implications for next week and especially going into next weekend. It's going to set-up a very active weather pattern.

Here is a look at Mondays, upper air setup. Our storm will be bring blizzard conditions for Newfoundland. I've circled to areas where there are strong upper level troughs. There are more stacked up over the Pacific. The pattern is going to stay quite active for quite a while.

We could see a few inches of snow to NYS and Interior New England. We will also see a severe weather outbreak for Texas, Arkansas, and Louisiana. Then it could really crank it up for Dixie Alley Monday night and Tuesday. There will be very supportive upper level sheer. The setup is quite similar to the tornado outbreak we saw that the beginning of the week. Right now, it looks like we will once again see semi discrete supercell storms, which would be supportive of tornadoes.

While this is going on, we will have another disturbance will be moving toward the Great Lakes. This setup has all the earmarks of another Miller B nor'easter. Right now it looks like a secondary will most likely form somewhere off the coast going into next weekend.*









this guy is down south a bit but still insight as to what comes our way 
*Beau Dodson Weather
‎#tristatewx #paducahwx HAPPY SATURDAY! 
Highlights: Calm today, rain by Monday, major winter storm by Wednesday night/Thursday (but questions remain on where it tracks)
If you stand in front of your back porch windows AND if those windows face south then it will "feel" warm. If, however, you venture outside then expect a chilly day. Nothing too severe - highs will be in the 30s. I think we can live with that in February.
Tonight will be the coldest night of this cold blast - lows will be in the upper teens in rural areas and 20s elsewhere.
Sunday will be dry with temperatures into the 40s.
The next chance of rain will arrive on Monday - I am thinking a few rumbles of thunder will be possible. Severe weather is not anticipated. Rainfall totals in the 0.30"-0.60" will be the norm with the passage of a cold front.
A major winter storm takes shape next Wednesday night/Thursday - this one will bring a wide variety of precipitation to our region. Depending on how quickly the precipitation moves in and depending on temperatures we could see a mix of freezing rain, sleet, and snow on Wednesday night into Thursday - believe it would change to all rain at some point. 
The models have been trending colder with this system. It will need to be closely monitored.
I will continue to keep tabs on that one in case the track shifts.
If you have travel plans next Wednesday/Thursday then monitor updated forecasts. Heavy wintry precipitation is likely over parts of the Midwest and Missouri/Illinois Valley region - questions remain on the position of the rain/ice/snow line. Stay tuned.
Another large system is possible a few days after the Thursday event.
Busy busy busy pattern shaping up.
*


----------



## abbe

Haven't had a flake here in Narragansett


----------



## mulcahy mowing

BBC co;1598728 said:


> that is the magnet from inside the hydro reservoir that is supposed to detain any metal that may become losend in the system, sits on the bottom under the filter, needless to say I do not think this one was doing any thing lol
> 
> will look and see what ri is looking like this is a hard storm really no new info that I have seen other then the cape getting nailed in this


BBC I have had problems with metal flowing in my hydrolics in the past. The fisher magnet is worthless. I went to Home Depot and bought a bunch of the most powerful magnets I could find. I stuck them on the underside of the resivor and ran the plow for a few events. I then change the oil and removed the magnets after starting to drain the resivor. The drain pan looked like gold pan on an episode of gold rush. I would encourage you to do this if you are having the same issue. It saved my plow.


----------



## unhcp

what should I expect for southern NH? How much and when?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Couple inches or so, tonight


----------



## mackclmodel

eric02038;1598401 said:


> You norfolk boys do a better job than anyone else in the area. Other towns should take notes from you guys


Thank you sir, we try to keep after it. payup


----------



## AC2717

Noon updates on lift right now at attitash


----------



## nepatsfan

mackclmodel;1598939 said:


> Thank you sir, we try to keep after it. payup


I used to plow for Norfolk. They don't pay very well but they give contractors a lot of hours. They don't try to do small storms by themselves either. You always get called in over 2 inches or so. I texted Tom after the storm and said the same thing. Norfolk looked good all storm.


----------



## mackclmodel

nepatsfan;1598944 said:


> I used to plow for Norfolk. They don't pay very well but they give contractors a lot of hours. They don't try to do small storms by themselves either. You always get called in over 2 inches or so. I texted Tom after the storm and said the same thing. Norfolk looked good all storm.


The guy I plow with runs a F-250 with an 8' blade and said he gets a little over $57 an hour. But like you said they do give you the hours and one free cutting edge per year. Sherrick has a ton of equipment on and Diplacido must of taken all his trucks off the state and put them on with Norfolk.


----------



## lucky921

AC2717;1598943 said:


> Noon updates on lift right now at attitash


The storm coming west more hinting up to a foot now and the b word came up to can't wait to see what happens latter tonight


----------



## siteworkplus

lucky921;1598954 said:


> The storm coming west more hinting up to a foot now and the b word came up to can't wait to see what happens latter tonight


quit buustin his balls


----------



## AC2717

Yeah man don't do that
I need accurate report for inside 128 and north of pole news service up here stinks and only have channel 7 app on my phone
In for lunch break right now


----------



## KartAnimal29

South East New England get's all the snow today/tonight. RI and The Cape could see 6-12. Just going to have to watch the radar now.


----------



## AC2717

Channel 7 says 2-4 for the area I was looking
Back to skiing look for updates about 4-5ish


----------



## BBC co

The waiting game how unenjoyably it is, here are some close ups for the GFS 
12z GFS snowfall projection continues to be the most aggressive with totals. Eastern New England would see 6 inches or more if correct, with over a foot possible in Boston
















patch beside woonsocket goes almost to the cn border


----------



## chrisf250

Are we still talking about tonight's storm? 6 or more inches, I was planning for 2


----------



## nepatsfan

mackclmodel;1598949 said:


> The guy I plow with runs a F-250 with an 8' blade and said he gets a little over $57 an hour. But like you said they do give you the hours and one free cutting edge per year. Sherrick has a ton of equipment on and Diplacido must of taken all his trucks off the state and put them on with Norfolk.


I didn't even think it was that high. They sent me a packet this year but I have too much of my own stuff to put anything on with them.


----------



## nepatsfan

lucky921;1598954 said:


> The storm coming west more hinting up to a foot now and the b word came up to can't wait to see what happens latter tonight


lol........


----------



## BBC co

chrisf250;1599036 said:


> Are we still talking about tonight's storm? 6 or more inches, I was planning for 2


Yes Tonight

Radar looped out to 7:50 pm ignore the snow fall total chart on left only showing active snow falling not accumulations










*Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
An inch in Western CT with up to 5 inches in Eastern CT tonight into tomorrow. I think start time between now (Eastern CT already snowing) and 10 tonight (Western CT). Not too much guys, no worries.

Still watching a storm for Tuesday/Wednesday. Keep it here.*


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM just came in a bit more to the West with today's storm. Just watch the radar now as models are pretty much useless


----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF is also a tick to the West.


----------



## KartAnimal29

RPM is also a bit tot he West


----------



## KartAnimal29

Winds are N , NW. This might help out the Western side of CT


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1599061 said:


> Yes Tonight
> 
> Radar looped out to 7:50 pm ignore the snow fall total chart on left only showing active snow falling not accumulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
> An inch in Western CT with up to 5 inches in Eastern CT tonight into tomorrow. I think start time between now (Eastern CT already snowing) and 10 tonight (Western CT). Not too much guys, no worries.
> 
> Still watching a storm for Tuesday/Wednesday. Keep it here.*


Is it snowing where u r. Coming down hard in Pembroke but not sticking at all. Is this still part of the first storm?


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is how I see it as of now. This storm is far from over and has the chance at turning into a Blizzard. I'm not saying that it will happen, but there is a chance. I just spent the last hour looking at Buoys and the wind is change to the N ,NW. If this system can shift 100 miles or so the West we are all in for a dumping.

Buoy off the Cape. look at the wind direction http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=ocpn7


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just saw 2 to 4 for are area


----------



## KartAnimal29

Accuweather is also showing the winds to the north


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1599142 said:


> Accuweather is also showing the winds to the north


All local stations keeping their totals low


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1599145 said:


> All local stations keeping their totals low


Ya , but if this thing moves West 100 miles or so we will get dumped on again. If you look at the map I posted from Unisys you'll see that the Low is just off the coast of SC. There is still a lot of time till it get's up here. If the winds stay to the N , NW it has a shot at moving to the West. I'm not saying that that will happen, just that there is a good chance.


----------



## KartAnimal29

NOAA Weather Radio.

http://www.wunderground.com/wxradio/


----------



## KartAnimal29

4 PM update


----------



## 07PSDCREW

KartAnimal29;1599150 said:


> Ya , but if this thing moves West 100 miles or so we will get dumped on again. If you look at the map I posted from Unisys you'll see that the Low is just off the coast of SC. There is still a lot of time till it get's up here. If the winds stay to the N , NW it has a shot at moving to the West. I'm not saying that that will happen, just that there is a good chance.


When you say "dumped on"...is that like 10-12" or more?


----------



## Krrz350

KartAnimal29;1599142 said:


> Accuweather is also showing the winds to the north


Any how to on how to read one of those?


----------



## KartAnimal29

07PSDCREW;1599203 said:


> When you say "dumped on"...is that like 10-12" or more?


Ya somewhere around that.I'm staying home tonight so I'll be watching this all night. I'm very curious how this is all doing to go down. Like I said , the potential is there for CT and Western MA to get a little more out of this. SE NE makes out good no matter what


----------



## KartAnimal29

Krrz350;1599244 said:


> Any how to on how to read one of those?


Way too much to type out , but you can read this http://www.srh.noaa.gov/jetstream/synoptic/wxmaps.htm


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal what's your thoughts on a time frame of accumulations starting up here in mass probably not a few inches till after 2am? or possibly sooner trying to plan my nap


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Channel 8 is calling for 3-6 inches from Midnight to 9am for eastern ct.
rest of the state is pretty much 1-3.
I will believe it when I see it.
They keep changing the numbers and have been all day.
As long as we get at least 1 inch so I can go out and salt -(filled the sander today) anymore than that will be icing on the cake.


----------



## Krrz350

That explained it all perfect, thanks. Now for the question that I feel really REALLY stupid for asking, when you say "winds TO the north" do you mean, specifically, winds blowing FROM the south TO the north?


----------



## KartAnimal29

I , Central CT, am looking at a start time around 10 -12. There is a lot of dry air so a lot of this is going to get sucked back up so it's going to be hard to get a good start time.I have a Dew Point @ 17° I'd like to see it in the high 20's or low 30's


----------



## KartAnimal29

MSsnowplowing;1599281 said:


> Channel 8 is calling for 3-6 inches from Midnight to 9am for eastern ct.
> rest of the state is pretty much 1-3.
> I will believe it when I see it.
> They keep changing the numbers and have been all day.
> As long as we get at least 1 inch so I can go out and salt -(filled the sander today) anymore than that will be icing on the cake.


I've only been following this system for a few days now and I can tell you the models don't know what is going on. They have been all over the place again with this one.Basically watch the radar and the wind direction and hope it comes closer to the coast. But channel 8 totals look right. Only a dusting for Litchfield County, but they go 4 to 5 in. this morning


----------



## KartAnimal29

Krrz350;1599284 said:


> That explained it all perfect, thanks. Now for the question that I feel really REALLY stupid for asking, when you say "winds TO the north" do you mean, specifically, winds blowing FROM the south TO the north?


Yes from the south to the north.


----------



## KartAnimal29

NE Loop

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northeast_loop.php


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC where r u. What r your thoughts. Ch 7 said 4 to 7 for us


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1599292 said:


> I've only been following this system for a few days now and I can tell you the models don't know what is going on. They have been all over the place again with this one.Basically watch the radar and the wind direction and hope it comes closer to the coast. But channel 8 totals look right. Only a dusting for Litchfield County, but they go 4 to 5 in. this morning


I agree it just keeps changing so this one looks like play by ear. 
Going to get up at 4am and look out the window, if there's snow we plow. 
No snow back to bed.

I should add that the radar is showing snow right now where I am at and there is nothing going on at all.

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/...&cm_cat=www.nbc.com&cm_pla=wxpage&cm_ite=Maps


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1599311 said:


> BBC where r u. What r your thoughts. Ch 7 said 4 to 7 for us


Just sitting here face planted on the radar loop on GReath it shows the storm pulling on shore by midnight and pushing almost to the west edge of ct

But the current winds are confusing me. KartAnimal u on? is that wind direction on your chart below the cape blowing south? GRearh has the same wind direction for that point


----------



## jandjcarpentry

If u and Kart r confused the rest of us r really confused.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If Kart is confused, I'm not even paying attention.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Is the world coming to an end


----------



## BBC co

well the radar loop shows it hits us good here is first and last that I see now-1:30am loop still along ways to come

he's not confused, but i read the link he posted and the wind icons look to me to be blowing south but maybe i'm confused


----------



## BBC co

NOAA Snow fall chart


----------



## KartAnimal29

Wind is still blowing towards the N , NW at the surface










But the 850mb, 5000 ft , winds are blowing East










500 mb winds are going to the NE










Just got to watch and see what happens


----------



## darryl g

The radar shows heavy snow in my area but hardly a flake is making it to the ground at this point.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I got small flakes falling at my place Bristol/ Wolcott line


----------



## KartAnimal29

Anyone on here from Eastern CT ? What's it doing ?


----------



## KartAnimal29

500 mb winds are kid of between N and NE


----------



## KartAnimal29

850 mb is N, NW


----------



## ScubaSteve728

only 3-6 for me now in northern ri


----------



## KartAnimal29

ScubaSteve728;1599466 said:


> only 3-6 for me now in northern ri


What is it doing out there right now Steve ?


----------



## abbe

Snowing barely in Narraganset.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Flakes are falling in Berlin 495/290 area


----------



## KartAnimal29

Going to bed. Let's see what this thing does over night. Looks like it really won't get going till 4 am or so. But who knows


----------



## quigleysiding

Starting to come down good now.


----------



## Krrz350

Still not doing much in Carver/Middleborough, winds seem to be picking up though, going back to bed.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

quigleysiding;1599527 said:


> Starting to come down good now.


yup snowing big flakes now roads and driveways are white


----------



## ducaticorse

NADA in the bean. Started coming down an hour ago, then totally stopped.


----------



## ss502gmc

3/4" on the streets in West Bridgewater and coming down moderately


----------



## quigleysiding

just got called in


----------



## LR3

Snowing pretty hard in Groton!


----------



## ducaticorse

Dang, 5AM and nothing still in bean.


----------



## ducaticorse

Wasnt expecting NOTHING!!!


----------



## durafish

2-3" in south attleboro.


----------



## Bison

A little more then an inch here @ 5:30


----------



## quigleysiding

Got like 2 here


----------



## ducaticorse

Its here now lol, with a vengeance!!


----------



## backupbuddy

2" in north Attleboro did 1 plow and salt run of the blvd and now getting some breakfast at AJs restaurant


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

payup


ducaticorse;1599574 said:


> Its here now lol, with a vengeance!!


ya it was slow getting here thats for sure kept getting up looking out the window at bare pavment till just now.

GRearth radar shows it tracking straight in land running a little west of 128 with the heaviest band looking like it hit around 11am

















Good Luck in RI


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1599580 said:


> ya it was slow getting here thats for sure kept getting up looking out the window at bare pavment till just now.
> 
> GRearth radar shows it tracking straight in land running a little west of 128 with the heaviest band looking like it hit around 11am


Thoughts on accumulation? Peak at 11AM? Trying to time my response. Looks to be an inch or so as of now, but its really windy


----------



## BBC co

ahh no idea on amounts let me drink some coffee see what is floating around for info still feeling we get the 6" mark atleast it has a while to go and winds are gonna keep it all on shore mostly hope not to far in and we fall into the 3" range either way i'll take it the 22nd is right around the corner with a potential biggie, would like to save the truck for that one lol


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1599584 said:


> ahh no idea on amounts let me drink some coffee see what is floating around for info still feeling we get the 6" mark atleast it has a while to go and winds are gonna keep it all on shore mostly hope not to far in and we fall into the 3" range either way i'll take it the 22nd is right around the corner with a potential biggie, would like to save the truck for that one lol


Im in Boston proper, so when youve drank your coffee, lemme know! Im sitting looking out the window now, and its real windy. Not too much accumulation thjough


----------



## theholycow

I've got an inch or more on the ground and plenty in the air here in northwestern RI.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

payuppayup


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm in 2-4 and theres maybe an inch on the ground. I ain't going anywhere today.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1599584 said:


> ahh no idea on amounts let me drink some coffee see what is floating around for info still feeling we get the 6" mark atleast it has a while to go and winds are gonna keep it all on shore mostly hope not to far in and we fall into the 3" range either way i'll take it the 22nd is right around the corner with a potential biggie, would like to save the truck for that one lol


Just got an update. Ch 5 says 4 to 8 and ch 4 says 4 to 7 for us


----------



## BBC co

just got called out best i can tell it's gonna run thru the afternoon for most of us dry spot hitts us maybe at 10 then picks right back up 6" is my best guess maybe 3" toward boston unless it pulls back to sea a bit not looking likely


----------



## Bison

I'm no weatherman but I think by 11:00 it's going to be mostly over . I don't see a full run in this .


----------



## Krrz350

OFF TOPIC but anybody on here, or a buddy, licensed to do asbestos removal/abatement? 

Also need an electrician for running a few new outlets & adding gfci's, and someone with an HIC or CSL to give me some prices for sistering some joists, replacing attic stairs, and a few other little things. House is in Weymouth

Shoot me a PM or call/text 774-766-7462

-Kevin


----------



## ScubaSteve728

About 4 inches here in northern ri
And it's blowing pretty good


----------



## plowing ri

Just went out to do a nursing home in ri... maybe 2.5-3 so far


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

got less than an inch and still snowing


----------



## eric02038

It's nice and light so I'll wait till its practically over


----------



## Spool it up

storms keep running up to you guys as in years past . cant catch a full push here . :laughing:
just minor nuisances


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

its over here


----------



## stg454

Got about an inch or so here


----------



## jandjcarpentry

About 4 here


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

woke up to nothing and felt amazing, went back to bed.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Eastern got less than a inch. 
Went and salted everyone.
I couldn't believe this;
So it's 4:45 am, I grab a breakfast sandwich and some coffee and I'm sitting at a Gas station -(not that big, I could do it in half an hour with 4 inches on the ground by myself) waiting till around 5:30am for the snow to die down so I can start salting. 
Two plow trucks pull in and begin to plow about 1/4 an inch of snow. Takes two of them half an hour to plow 1/4 inch!
Then they take 10 minutes to salt it, both of them.
All I could think was they are getting paid by the hour and they are milking it.


----------



## vlc

1.5" here. Coming down reeeealy slow. Hoping for another .5 so we can get both trucks out plowing. Stupid 2" trigger on residentials. Should of went with 1" like my commercial lots.


----------



## darryl g

Got barely a dusting here in the Old Saybrook, CT area.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

About 4" here with some drifting leaving some spots bare pavement and others with 6-8 did full route. At the gym now waiting for it to die so I can go clean up.


----------



## Maleko

THEGOLDPRO;1599695 said:


> woke up to nothing and felt amazing, went back to bed.


This X 1000^^^^^^^


----------



## quigleysiding

Ended up with 3-4 here. Nice little storm. Ill take it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

they where saying maybe tuesday and saturday a storm


----------



## Spool it up

MSsnowplowing;1599727 said:


> Eastern got less than a inch.
> Went and salted everyone.
> I couldn't believe this;
> So it's 4:45 am, I grab a breakfast sandwich and some coffee and I'm sitting at a Gas station -(not that big, I could do it in half an hour with 4 inches on the ground by myself) waiting till around 5:30am for the snow to die down so I can start salting.
> Two plow trucks pull in and begin to plow about 1/4 an inch of snow. Takes two of them half an hour to plow 1/4 inch!
> Then they take 10 minutes to salt it, both of them.
> All I could think was they are getting paid by the hour and they are milking it.


hourly or jockeys . pick one :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

The next 7 days don't look too hot. Probably Rain Tuesday and Friday doesn't look to hot.


----------



## sectlandscaping

I went out at 5am with around a 1.5 inches on the ground and still snowing. Go to the first job site and quickly realize theres less on the ground. I walk around it seems like the wind blew a 1/2" into certain areas making it look like 2" in some spots and a dusting in others. I threw down salt and came home and the snow was gone.


----------



## ss502gmc

4.5" in West Bridgewater, got a full push in plus salt. I'll prob be back out early in the am to salt again because of all the slush.


----------



## Spool it up

mackclmodel;1592614 said:


> 24" with drifts well over 5'....All in all, awesome storm no major breakdowns and 20hrs plowing for the town. Then 10 hrs hauling snow, then 12 hrs sleepy sleep time


not picking on mackc here , but after reading previous posts here, it seems that 60% of you guys ran home to jump in bed . being in the business , during a blizzard all of us are out until were finished . We nap/eat in the truck . We communicate with each other by the hour . We also keep our accounts with in a 3 mile area because of these types of blizzards .

I'm more interested in the commercial outfits . Lets face it , if your in the commercial business , you need a loader on each site or one close by to pull your men to safety and open exits/entrances .


----------



## Bison

Ended up with barely 3" did around 30 of my drives and one little lot . Better then nothing


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Didn't plow at all.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Ill take rain for the rest of the year please.


----------



## BBC co

well I have not stopped since 8am going back out just had to grab a bite to eat and hit a few neighbors houses not bad of a storm here let up around 3 i think maybe a bit later still drifting all around


----------



## Krrz350

Direct driving between my farthest two is 26 miles!!!!


----------



## Spool it up

i got something for your nemo .


----------



## ducaticorse

Spool it up;1599981 said:


> not picking on mackc here , but after reading previous posts here, it seems that 60% of you guys ran home to jump in bed . being in the business , during a blizzard all of us are out until were finished . We nap/eat in the truck . We communicate with each other by the hour . We also keep our accounts with in a 3 mile area because of these types of blizzards .
> 
> I'm more interested in the commercial outfits . Lets face it , if your in the commercial business , you need a loader on each site or one close by to pull your men to safety and open exits/entrances .


You're right. A loader would have been nice, but we made due with bobcats. The majority of my accounts are commercial multi unit residentials, and I shut down completely for 6 hours. When you are in a true urban environment and a blizzard hits, there is little to nothing you can do but wait it out. On my larger commercial lots, I had guys running through the duration.

As a matter of fact, because of this past blizzard, I dropped a sub contract on a large commercial loot that was too far out of the service zone. i easily doubled the income lost by picking up new accounts in my immediate service area, and reduced the headache factor ten fold.


----------



## ducaticorse

Krrz350;1600081 said:


> Direct driving between my farthest two is 26 miles!!!!


Thats absurd


----------



## ducaticorse

Full push and treatment on all accounts. Was a good day. No breakdowns. Was doing my PM's private residence and he came out and thanked us for a great job on all the properties. He also told me I should bill him out full price from now on ( I took a four inch tier off the latest bill on the blizzard). Says he's looking forward to expanding business with us in the near future. I'll take that....


----------



## BBC co

Got one hour less then my route alone took me for the blizzard, will take a 3" STORM NEXT PLEASE ugh..
Not bad tho no break downs or incidents was nice during the day had a few near zero visibility moments. 
Ya all my accts are a mile or two tops from each other I don't leave my town unless it's after and only then a neighboring town.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the EURO weekly, 9 day starting on the 15th. Basically the pattern will flatten out and we should see another round of clipper systems moving through. Don't really expect to see any big storms in the next 7 days.










Also we are in phase 4 for the MJO which is not good for snow. 2, 3, 4 and 5 are warmer temps for the east , 6,7,8, and 1 are good for colder temps in the east










There are some hints that the beginning of March could start out stormy. Will it Snow is the question. From what I see right now it really doesn't stat to get warm till around the 20th of March. But who knows ,it's the weather and we all know how fast that changes


----------



## KartAnimal29

PNA is also projected to go + at the end of the month










NAO goes -










This is what we are looking for , for snow. Again I'm not saying it will snow, just showing you guys what should , or will happen.


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1600229 said:


> This is the EURO weekly, 9 day starting on the 15th. Basically the pattern will flatten out and we should see another round of clipper systems moving through. Don't really expect to see any big storms in the next 7 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also we are in phase 4 for the MJO which is not good for snow. 2, 3, 4 and 5 are warmer temps for the east , 6,7,8, and 1 are good for colder temps in the east
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some hints that the beginning of March could start out stormy. Will it Snow is the question. From what I see right now it really doesn't stat to get warm till around the 20th of March. But who knows ,it's the weather and we all know how fast that changes


Best thing I've heard today. No more snow...


----------



## Spool it up

ducaticorse;1600180 said:


> You're right. A loader would have been nice, but we made due with bobcats. The majority of my accounts are commercial multi unit residentials, and I shut down completely for 6 hours. When you are in a true urban environment and a blizzard hits, there is little to nothing you can do but wait it out. On my larger commercial lots, I had guys running through the duration.
> 
> As a matter of fact, because of this past blizzard, I dropped a sub contract on a large commercial loot that was too far out of the service zone. i easily doubled the income lost by picking up new accounts in my immediate service area, and reduced the headache factor ten fold.


we had a 33"er w/ 4' drifts here a few years back . same dummys out against the gov. orders blocking roads with their abandoned cars . we actually moved vehicles to the shoulder to get where we needed to be , which wasn't very far.

we also picked up many accounts during this event , but only by having the equipment . sure when the dust settled there were curb , grass and apron damage , but we were not held responsible for the simple reason of carrying a folder of waivers which were presented to the prospected client before servicing their lots .

but again , i understand and experienced blizzard conditions with no visibility , but I just didnt understand the previous posts of " im going to bed " mentality during Nemo (with the exception of a tree or wires down and one way in ) . We are all in the business of high risk here , and provide a service 24/7 during any situation.
are we not ?

why even take on the work if you cant fill the task ? people pay good money for said service . what im trying to say is that it doesn't make us look professional . 
wondering what would SIMA officials have to say about unfulfilling a contract ?

thats like a police officer on duty witnessing a murder and running the opposite way.just found it amazing really


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1600251 said:


> Best thing I've heard today. No more snow...


I'll be happy with 6 to 12 in. storms. Last weekend just killed me.4.5 days to clean up over 20 houses with miles of sidewalks

It would be nice if a few clipper hit CT by the end of the month, but I'm sure they will be south of us. The blocking looks pretty strong right now.


----------



## ducaticorse

Spool it up;1600259 said:


> we had a 33"er w/ 4' drifts here a few years back . same dummys out against the gov. orders blocking roads with their abandoned cars . we actually moved vehicles to the shoulder to get where we needed to be , which wasn't very far.
> 
> we also picked up many accounts during this event , but only by having the equipment . sure when the dust settled there were curb , grass and apron damage , but we were not held responsible for the simple reason of carrying a folder of waivers which were presented to the prospected client before servicing their lots .
> 
> but again , i understand and experienced blizzard conditions with no visibility , but I just didnt understand the previous posts of " im going to bed " mentality during Nemo (with the exception of a tree or wires down and one way in ) . We are all in the business of high risk here , and provide a service 24/7 during any situation.
> are we not ?
> 
> why even take on the work if you cant fill the task ? people pay good money for said service . what im trying to say is that it doesn't make us look professional .
> wondering what would SIMA officials have to say about unfulfilling a contract ?
> 
> thats like a police officer on duty witnessing a murder and running the opposite way.just found it amazing really


I agree with you, to an extent. This storm brought winds with it that would replace whatever was removed withing a few minutes, making work at the peak of the storm ineffective. In my case, I work in such tight areas, that your standard small to medium size loader is too big to fit. We do commercial multi unit income properties and only the largest of those lots could handle a loader. (two). The rest is all bobcat 8ft plow and shovel/blowers. You can't even turn a full size pick up into most of the drives I do. Also, I don't know if you're aware, but in MA the governor basically called marshal law. No vehicle unless contracted by the state as an emergency vehicle was to be out on the road or risk a year in prison and a $500 fine. This has never been done before, and dont mistake it for a normal bad weather driving ban. I dont know of it being enforced on private contractors driving plow trucks ( I being one of them), but technically it was illegal to be operating any vehicle on the road if you weren't working for the state.

I was in the Army, and I know what you mean about doing the job regardless of the hazards, but at points during this past blizzard, depending on what your scope of work was, trying to clear snow was just totally ineffective. We would plow a drive in the beginning of this storm (8-9PM) and literally by the time we pulled out, it was all blown back in....


----------



## rjfetz1

ducaticorse;1600459 said:


> I agree with you, to an extent. This storm brought winds with it that would replace whatever was removed withing a few minutes, making work at the peak of the storm ineffective. In my case, I work in such tight areas, that your standard small to medium size loader is too big to fit. We do commercial multi unit income properties and only the largest of those lots could handle a loader. (two). The rest is all bobcat 8ft plow and shovel/blowers. You can't even turn a full size pick up into most of the drives I do. Also, I don't know if you're aware, but in MA the governor basically called marshal law. No vehicle unless contracted by the state as an emergency vehicle was to be out on the road or risk a year in prison and a $500 fine. This has never been done before, and dont mistake it for a normal bad weather driving ban. I dont know of it being enforced on private contractors driving plow trucks ( I being one of them), but technically it was illegal to be operating any vehicle on the road if you weren't working for the state.
> 
> I was in the Army, and I know what you mean about doing the job regardless of the hazards, but at points during this past blizzard, depending on what your scope of work was, trying to clear snow was just totally ineffective. We would plow a drive in the beginning of this storm (8-9PM) and literally by the time we pulled out, it was all blown back in....


^^^ well said....that's why I waited it out ....plus roads were just not passable even for 4x4's.
CT roads were "closed" also untill 4pm Sat.

Sometimes its just best to "wait it out" and that does not make us "look unprofessional" If customers give you a hard time during this storm its time to find new customers. Where did they need to go?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

fox 25 had north cemtral ma in coating to 3 inches for tuesday nite wed am


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Typical...


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1600478 said:


> ^^^ well said....that's why I waited it out ....plus roads were just not passable even for 4x4's.
> CT roads were "closed" also untill 4pm Sat.
> 
> Sometimes its just best to "wait it out" and that does not make us "look unprofessional" If customers give you a hard time during this storm its time to find new customers. Where did they need to go?


I had customers coming out thanking me when we resumed service early Saturday morning, no one was upset and all but one customer, (whom I dropped due to a combination of previous issues) complained about the service.. Anyone who was mobile, was on foot city wide. No one was using automobiles until at least Sunday/Monday because the city had not yet begun to clear secondary roads, hell, school was cancelled here for A WEEK AFTER because the city couldn't get the walk and schools cleared out in time. So yes, NO ONE COULD GO ANYWHERE even if they had anywhere to go in the first place, so digging out that honda civic driveway at the peak of the storm would have been a TOTAL waste of time, while at the same time unnecessarily risking the well being of my employees.


----------



## quigleysiding

rjfetz1;1600478 said:


> ^^^ well said....that's why I waited it out ....plus roads were just not passable even for 4x4's.
> CT roads were "closed" also untill 4pm Sat.
> 
> Sometimes its just best to "wait it out" and that does not make us "look unprofessional" If customers give you a hard time during this storm its time to find new customers. Where did they need to go?


 The state cut us off at 7;00 pm sat.We had been on for 36 hours.The governor sent all the trucks home for rest. The big trucks were called back for 7;00 am. All the roads were passable .Most needed to be pushed back. I didn't even see a cop. I don't think they were pulling over plow trucks. My sub went out and did all our stuff. We went and helped him clean everything up. He did a good job we only had 2 that needed the machine. One on a hill and one camp rd with trees down. I didn't even see a cop. I don't think they were pulling over plow trucks. We only had about 18 inches though. Not much more than a regular storm


----------



## ducaticorse

quigleysiding;1600500 said:


> The state cut us off at 7;00 pm sat.We had been on for 36 hours.The governor sent all the trucks home for rest. The big trucks were called back for 7;00 am. All the roads were passable .Most needed to be pushed back. I didn't even see a cop. I don't think they were pulling over plow trucks. My sub went out and did all our stuff. We went and helped him clean everything up. He did a good job we only had 2 that needed the machine. One on a hill and one camp rd with trees down. I didn't even see a cop. I don't think they were pulling over plow trucks. We only had about 18 inches though. Not much more than a regular storm


I would say 18 inches is a hell of a lot more snow than a "regular storm" considering what we had this, and last year ;-)

We got 26-30 inches here in town depending on location, so there was a pronounced difference in totals where I was than where you were.

Our roads were "passable", but I did manage to get stuck a few times in 4x4 on secondaries. There were 3ft city plow berms blocking most of all of them. If you had anything but honest AT tires on your truck, you weren't going anywhere though. If you had an SUV with all seasons, you may as well had a ferrari with racing slicks.

All in all, the right decision was made to stand down. I wasn't sleeping either, as an owner I am wired the day before, all during, and the day after a storm. Comes with the territory.... We handled it well, will be paid well, and the customers were happy. That's all that counts in the end.


----------



## quigleysiding

ducaticorse;1600518 said:


> I would say 18 inches is a hell of a lot more snow than a "regular storm" considering what we had this, and last year ;-)
> 
> We got 26-30 inches here in town depending on location, so there was a pronounced difference in totals where I was than where you were.
> 
> Our roads were "passable", but I did manage to get stuck a few times in 4x4 on secondaries. There were 3ft city plow berms blocking most of all of them. If you had anything but honest AT tires on your truck, you weren't going anywhere though. If you had an SUV with all seasons, you may as well had a ferrari with racing slicks.
> 
> All in all, the right decision was made to stand down. I wasn't sleeping either, as an owner I am wired the day before, all during, and the day after a storm. Comes with the territory.... We handled it well, will be paid well, and the customers were happy. That's all that counts in the end.


We work for the state so there is no standing down for us. We are the ones who keep the roads passable. We only use little trucks so if we stopped we wouldn't be able to push it. We do back roads. They called us in a 9;30 Friday. We went to breakfast, Then we plowed with the storm. Never stopped until 5;oo am. We stopped on a train bridge and rested until 7;00 .Then never stopped until they called us off at 7;00 pm. We lost one road at 2;00 am. It was about a 1/8 mile on the edge of a turf field. The boss sent a loader down and he opened it up for us. We were able to keep it open after that. 18 inches is a lot more than a regular storm compared to last year. But nothing like 30 inches


----------



## BBC co




----------



## ducaticorse

quigleysiding;1600557 said:


> We work for the state so there is no standing down for us. We are the ones who keep the roads passable. We only use little trucks so if we stopped we wouldn't be able to push it. We do back roads. They called us in a 9;30 Friday. We went to breakfast, Then we plowed with the storm. Never stopped until 5;oo am. We stopped on a train bridge and rested until 7;00 .Then never stopped until they called us off at 7;00 pm. We lost one road at 2;00 am. It was about a 1/8 mile on the edge of a turf field. The boss sent a loader down and he opened it up for us. We were able to keep it open after that. 18 inches is a lot more than a regular storm compared to last year. But nothing like 30 inches


There is a big difference between State plowing vehicles workin tail off to clear roads than private contractors doing private drive and walkways in the apex of a blizzard. My hats off to you state guys!


----------



## BillyRgn

ducaticorse;1600459 said:


> I agree with you, to an extent. This storm brought winds with it that would replace whatever was removed withing a few minutes, making work at the peak of the storm ineffective. In my case, I work in such tight areas, that your standard small to medium size loader is too big to fit. We do commercial multi unit income properties and only the largest of those lots could handle a loader. (two). The rest is all bobcat 8ft plow and shovel/blowers. You can't even turn a full size pick up into most of the drives I do. Also, I don't know if you're aware, but in MA the governor basically called marshal law. No vehicle unless contracted by the state as an emergency vehicle was to be out on the road or risk a year in prison and a $500 fine. This has never been done before, and dont mistake it for a normal bad weather driving ban. I dont know of it being enforced on private contractors driving plow trucks ( I being one of them), but technically it was illegal to be operating any vehicle on the road if you weren't working for the state.
> 
> I was in the Army, and I know what you mean about doing the job regardless of the hazards, but at points during this past blizzard, depending on what your scope of work was, trying to clear snow was just totally ineffective. We would plow a drive in the beginning of this storm (8-9PM) and literally by the time we pulled out, it was all blown back in....


I agree, I was able to plow threw the two big storms we had 2 years ago 30in and 20in. Let me tell you, this storm where I was was not even comparable it was so bad with 40in and wind. When it snows my guys are out from start of snow to completion of plowing, this was the sole exception. By about 10 pm Friday if you made a single pass on a medium sized lot by the time you backed up there was 6+in of blowing snow back in the path. The surrounding towns pulled there trucks as there were some poles and lines Down and it never would have been possible to see them, a transformer actually exploded on the corner of one of the lots that one of my guys was plowing scaring the shi* out of him. Visibility was literally the tip of the plow at some points. The only reason my town didn't call in the public works was due to the fact they were nearly 100% committed to the pd and fd. There were stuck cops, firemen and ambulances all over town most of which were 4x4. Fire engines in both Hamden and new haven were forced to do multiple transports to Yale and st rays something that's never been done or ever contemplated before. Taken from the hfd website, engine 9 was stranded for almost 9 hours when they became stuck, at one point the engines heat stopped working forcing them to use Knox box keys to gain entry to a school that they hiked threw waist deep snow that they were close to, to stay warm. A couple guys I am friends with tried to stay out all night, they were forced to spend the night in there trucks when they became stuck, one was stuck at 1:30 and the other at 3:30 am. Two separate company's stuck about 1/4 mile apart on one of the busiest roads in Hamden until about 8:30 am when a loader was able to make a single pass down the road allowing a second machine in to pull them out. The large majority of guys that tried to stay out got stuck and stranded some not able to get there trucks out until Tuesday. The public works are still out widening the roads with a force of about 35 front end loaders, 30 tri axles, a couple tractor trailer dumps, 15 or so large single axle plows, plus all the smaller support trucks, I have heard Tuesday is the day they will be 100% done with all the roads but then they have to deal with the snow dumping locations and sidewalks some of which have 10 feet of snow dumped on them. Even on Tuesday I could not reach some of my accounts due to roads not being opened up yet and most I had to clear a short span of road with my loader to get to. This was defiantly a hopefully once in a life time issue we faced. A lot of customers found out real quick if they had a qualified contractor. I have already heard of several big box stores that are under the nationals control that had there contractors bail out on the job. These were all the lots that are seasonal prices, prices that aren't even half what they used to be that were taken by contractors that were not even close to being capable of handling a large event. The only upside to this happening is hopefully the nationals will be willing to pay a qualified contractor the next time around. Remember before it warmed up and we got that little bit of rain, the snow was all powder so you would sink down, not able to walk or drive on top of the snow, I have some pictures I will try to post eventually showing how deep the s ow was on Saturday morning. Some times the whole lot was a drift about 60in deep usually on property's where the buildings are large. The wind swept most of the snow off the roof and onto the lot down below.


----------



## BBC co

Out of a possible 181,872 records: 28 (Broken) + 0 (Tied) = 28 Total

The Blizzard set 2 new snow fall records for the 8&9th in my town. 
HINGHAM	
New- 6.50" on- 2013-02-08	Old- 5.00" on	1979-02-08
HINGHAM	
New- 15.50" on- 2013-02-09	Old- 10.90" on 1994-02-09 
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/extremes/records/daily/snow/2013/02/00?sts[]=MA#records_look_up


----------



## theholycow

ducaticorse;1600518 said:


> I would say 18 inches is a hell of a lot more snow than a "regular storm" considering what we had this, and last year ;-)


Last year was abnormal. If you want to compare to something abnormal, compare to the year before when every other day in February there was another 10-16 inches.



BillyRgn;1600604 said:


> I agree, I was able to plow threw the two big storms we had 2 years ago 30in and 20in. Let me tell you, this storm where I was was not even comparable it was so bad with 40in and wind. When it snows my guys are out from start of snow to completion of plowing, this was the sole exception. By about 10 pm Friday if you made a single pass on a medium sized lot by the time you backed up there was 6+in of blowing snow back in the path. The surrounding towns pulled there trucks as there were some poles and lines Down and it never would have been possible to see them, a transformer actually exploded on the corner of one of the lots that one of my guys was plowing scaring the shi* out of him. Visibility was literally the tip of the plow at some points. The only reason my town didn't call in the public works was due to the fact they were nearly 100% committed to the pd and fd. There were stuck cops, firemen and ambulances all over town most of which were 4x4. Fire engines in both Hamden and new haven were forced to do multiple transports to Yale and st rays something that's never been done or ever contemplated before. Taken from the hfd website, engine 9 was stranded for almost 9 hours when they became stuck, at one point the engines heat stopped working forcing them to use Knox box keys to gain entry to a school that they hiked threw waist deep snow that they were close to, to stay warm. A couple guys I am friends with tried to stay out all night, they were forced to spend the night in there trucks when they became stuck, one was stuck at 1:30 and the other at 3:30 am. Two separate company's stuck about 1/4 mile apart on one of the busiest roads in Hamden until about 8:30 am when a loader was able to make a single pass down the road allowing a second machine in to pull them out. The large majority of guys that tried to stay out got stuck and stranded some not able to get there trucks out until Tuesday. The public works are still out widening the roads with a force of about 35 front end loaders, 30 tri axles, a couple tractor trailer dumps, 15 or so large single axle plows, plus all the smaller support trucks, I have heard Tuesday is the day they will be 100% done with all the roads but then they have to deal with the snow dumping locations and sidewalks some of which have 10 feet of snow dumped on them. Even on Tuesday I could not reach some of my accounts due to roads not being opened up yet and most I had to clear a short span of road with my loader to get to. This was defiantly a hopefully once in a life time issue we faced. A lot of customers found out real quick if they had a qualified contractor. I have already heard of several big box stores that are under the nationals control that had there contractors bail out on the job. These were all the lots that are seasonal prices, prices that aren't even half what they used to be that were taken by contractors that were not even close to being capable of handling a large event. The only upside to this happening is hopefully the nationals will be willing to pay a qualified contractor the next time around. Remember before it warmed up and we got that little bit of rain, the snow was all powder so you would sink down, not able to walk or drive on top of the snow, I have some pictures I will try to post eventually showing how deep the s ow was on Saturday morning. Some times the whole lot was a drift about 60in deep usually on property's where the buildings are large. The wind swept most of the snow off the roof and onto the lot down below.


And that, right there, is why storms like this should be taken seriously.

That's also why folks in arctic climates who deal with that crap every year laugh at us.

That's also what it's like for Texas when they get an inch and we laugh at them closing down for a week.


----------



## Spool it up

Spool it up;1599981 said:


> not picking on mackc here , but after reading previous posts here, it seems that 60% of you guys ran home to jump in bed . being in the business , during a blizzard all of us are out until were finished . We nap/eat in the truck . We communicate with each other by the hour . We also keep our accounts with in a 3 mile area because of these types of blizzards .
> 
> I'm more interested in the commercial outfits . Lets face it , if your in the commercial business , you need a loader on each site or one close by to pull your men to safety and open exits/entrances .


got awful quiet on this thread . guys must still be working hard .


----------



## KartAnimal29

Interesting. This is for this weekend. I kind of figured that maybe the models would start picking up on this again after the system worked it's way out of the area yesterday. I'm pretty sure if we do see something out of this it won't be that much.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I see another low down in the gulf...


----------



## quigleysiding

BillyRgn;1600604 said:


> I agree, I was able to plow threw the two big storms we had 2 years ago 30in and 20in. Let me tell you, this storm where I was was not even comparable it was so bad with 40in and wind. When it snows my guys are out from start of snow to completion of plowing, this was the sole exception. By about 10 pm Friday if you made a single pass on a medium sized lot by the time you backed up there was 6+in of blowing snow back in the path. The surrounding towns pulled there trucks as there were some poles and lines Down and it never would have been possible to see them, a transformer actually exploded on the corner of one of the lots that one of my guys was plowing scaring the shi* out of him. Visibility was literally the tip of the plow at some points. The only reason my town didn't call in the public works was due to the fact they were nearly 100% committed to the pd and fd. There were stuck cops, firemen and ambulances all over town most of which were 4x4. Fire engines in both Hamden and new haven were forced to do multiple transports to Yale and st rays something that's never been done or ever contemplated before. Taken from the hfd website, engine 9 was stranded for almost 9 hours when they became stuck, at one point the engines heat stopped working forcing them to use Knox box keys to gain entry to a school that they hiked threw waist deep snow that they were close to, to stay warm. A couple guys I am friends with tried to stay out all night, they were forced to spend the night in there trucks when they became stuck, one was stuck at 1:30 and the other at 3:30 am. Two separate company's stuck about 1/4 mile apart on one of the busiest roads in Hamden until about 8:30 am when a loader was able to make a single pass down the road allowing a second machine in to pull them out. The large majority of guys that tried to stay out got stuck and stranded some not able to get there trucks out until Tuesday. The public works are still out widening the roads with a force of about 35 front end loaders, 30 tri axles, a couple tractor trailer dumps, 15 or so large single axle plows, plus all the smaller support trucks, I have heard Tuesday is the day they will be 100% done with all the roads but then they have to deal with the snow dumping locations and sidewalks some of which have 10 feet of snow dumped on them. Even on Tuesday I could not reach some of my accounts due to roads not being opened up yet and most I had to clear a short span of road with my loader to get to. This was defiantly a hopefully once in a life time issue we faced. A lot of customers found out real quick if they had a qualified contractor. I have already heard of several big box stores that are under the nationals control that had there contractors bail out on the job. These were all the lots that are seasonal prices, prices that aren't even half what they used to be that were taken by contractors that were not even close to being capable of handling a large event. The only upside to this happening is hopefully the nationals will be willing to pay a qualified contractor the next time around. Remember before it warmed up and we got that little bit of rain, the snow was all powder so you would sink down, not able to walk or drive on top of the snow, I have some pictures I will try to post eventually showing how deep the s ow was on Saturday morning. Some times the whole lot was a drift about 60in deep usually on property's where the buildings are large. The wind swept most of the snow off the roof and onto the lot down below.


Ya during the heat of the storm with all that wind. Had to be the worst that i have ever been out in. The trees and wires were down everywhere. We almost got stuck on our route. At one point there was only one road that we could use to get out. It was a town road with about a foot of snow on it.Very scary. If we had got as much as you did my truck would have been useless.


----------



## unhcp

I know the weather gods can pull out at least 2 more storms


----------



## siteworkplus

Spool it up;1600646 said:


> got awful quiet on this thread . guys must still be working hard .


had to shovel the walks and re-sand/salt 4x yesterday and once this morning due to the wind (F'in flat roofs)

have you guys gotten anything down your way this year?

i agree with you on never stopping during an event but those guys in CT were dealing with something other worldly last weekend

I'm sure the guys that pulled the plug during the height of the madness knew what they were doing

we had people in all our buildings all weekend long so stopping was not an option, but i guarantee nobody thought about going anywhere


----------



## quigleysiding

Spool it up;1600646 said:


> got awful quiet on this thread . guys must still be working hard .


I don't think you get it. After about 2;00 pm Friday everything was closed down. You couldn't even get a coffee.We would have run out of fuel if the state garage didn't have pumps.They were running off the generator. There was no power.There were trees and lines down everywhere. If you went out and opened up all your stuff you were fine.There was no power or anything open until late Sat . If you were out past 12;00 am Fri you were just spinning your wheels. Everybody was out early Sat opening up all the parking lots. Most places didn't open till Mon or Tue anyway. I was out there . You would have to be a moron to keep plowing between 12;00 am and 4;00 am to open a lot for a store that wouldn't be open for days.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

We tried to go out around 9 PM but we couldn't..ended up plowing 30 inches at 6 AM until 6 PM


----------



## BBC co

Ya If I did not have to keep emergency ambulance access to an elderly home and a pharmacy parking lot plowed after 2am I think I would have taken a break, it was pretty crazy literally could have been taken out by a tree, wire, loader with no problem visibility was to the inside of your windshield at times. The Town did not stop they plowed thru the storm and did a hell of a job or the mile back and forth would have been impossible between the two sites. The snow fall rate was atleast 3" an hour, I had to literally do 2 full pushes before driving to the other site just to keep them open and manageable.

Brackley Beach, Prince Edward Island, Canada. Never seen it so low. I think 968 was the previous reading last year.


----------



## rjfetz1

Spool it up;1600646 said:


> got awful quiet on this thread . guys must still be working hard .


Don't trolls have your own sandbox to play in??


----------



## Spool it up

rjfetz1;1600719 said:


> Don't trolls have your own sandbox to play in??


Dont know much about trolls .But Im gone to bed for a nap . Thumbs Up


----------



## nepatsfan

I didnt stop until Saturday night about 10 pm and went back out at 3 am Sunday and didn't go home until near midinght. Salted at 9am Fri and never went home until Sat at 10pm. About 37 hours straight and who knows how many since between removal and plowing. I don't care what anyone else does but you'll never catch me asleep in the middle of a blizzard. I wouldn't be able to sleep for 1. 2 I can't imagine trying to go out and open up parking lots with 3 feet of snow 3 I don't think any HOA would be too happy if someone needed an ambulance or something and I was home sleeping. I'm not saying there weren't areas that drifted in lots we do but they were clear the storm. A whole lot isn't gonna drift in. Driveways are a different story.

I say good for you if you are able to go home and get some sleep in a blizzard, I just could never do that an I don't agree that whole lots would just drift back in. Like I said, maybe driveways but not parking lots.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like a decent potential this weekend...


----------



## ducaticorse

quigleysiding;1600678 said:


> I don't think you get it. After about 2;00 pm Friday everything was closed down. You couldn't even get a coffee.We would have run out of fuel if the state garage didn't have pumps.They were running off the generator. There was no power.There were trees and lines down everywhere. If you went out and opened up all your stuff you were fine.There was no power or anything open until late Sat . If you were out past 12;00 am Fri you were just spinning your wheels. Everybody was out early Sat opening up all the parking lots. Most places didn't open till Mon or Tue anyway. I was out there . You would have to be a moron to keep plowing between 12;00 am and 4;00 am to open a lot for a store that wouldn't be open for days.


And there you have it sports fans....


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS snow fall map for this weekend


----------



## KartAnimal29

UKMET is also on board. EURO was bit to the north, Rain for the Coast


----------



## KartAnimal29

Canadian Run. Watch at the end. It's a warm bias model so don't pay attention to what it shows for precip.

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## stevejfromRI

I was out unitl 5:00 am on Friday night.. and there was nothing open. By 4:00 i was running under 1/4 (had my emergency stash of 2- 5gals) and thinking about packing it in. I finallly found a station open and filled it, when i did i noticed there wasn't a single truck on the road... not state local or anything. I packed it in from 5am-7am when i went back out and didn t finish until 2 the next morning. This storm (the blizzard) was different.. I told my other driver "if you at any time dont feel it is safe to operate, go home" most guys must have felt the same. I respect that.:salute:


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1600800 said:


> Canadian Run. Watch at the end. It's a warm bias model so don't pay attention to what it shows for precip.
> 
> http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


thanks kart hope it all snow


----------



## abbe

quigleysiding;1600678 said:


> I don't think you get it. After about 2;00 pm Friday everything was closed down. You couldn't even get a coffee.We would have run out of fuel if the state garage didn't have pumps.They were running off the generator. There was no power.There were trees and lines down everywhere. If you went out and opened up all your stuff you were fine.There was no power or anything open until late Sat . If you were out past 12;00 am Fri you were just spinning your wheels. Everybody was out early Sat opening up all the parking lots. Most places didn't open till Mon or Tue anyway. I was out there . You would have to be a moron to keep plowing between 12;00 am and 4;00 am to open a lot for a store that wouldn't be open for days.


The backhoe on site ran low on fuel around 2 am friday night into saturday morning, don't ask me why or how, as i had nothing to do with it, but his truck couldnt make it to get fuel so i got volunteered to take him to grab fuel for the machine.

Stupid, yes. But if we lost that machine, the size lot it was would have required a 980 to break it back open.

Hopped on the highway at 2am to find 8" or so of untouched snow. No tire tracks at all. Saw a few national guard Hummers and that was all. I ran from Coventry to Cranston, fueled up the auxiliary tank at his house, and ran back. Let's just say i was sold on my Good year duractracs then and there. Just put brand new ones on and had 0 ballast on countering my xblade. The truck managed to run 35-40 all the way down 95 through that 8-10" of untouched without even missing a beat.

And your right Quigley, state shutdown around early afternoon. I couldn't even get a cup of coffee until sunday. Managed to find Hess on Rt. 1a had diesel on saturday night, fueled everything back up including the skid, trucks, and aux tanks.

Helluva storm to see absolutely everything shutdown. My 6.0 proved her worth and dependability in this storm 10x over.


----------



## BBC co

stevejfromRI;1600814 said:


> I was out unitl 5:00 am on Friday night.. and there was nothing open. By 4:00 i was running under 1/4 (had my emergency stash of 2- 5gals) and thinking about packing it in. I finallly found a station open and filled it, when i did i noticed there wasn't a single truck on the road... not state local or anything. I packed it in from 5am-7am when i went back out and didn t finish until 2 the next morning. This storm (the blizzard) was different.. I told my other driver "if you at any time dont feel it is safe to operate, go home" most guys must have felt the same. I respect that.:salute:


Ya the gas was a nail bitter, was full to start at 2pm fri about 2am when the **** started to hit the fan I went in to the only station open in probably 15mi radius and grabbed 40$ cash which topped it off the second I put the nozzle back the transfer station on 3A blew up was like being in a war zone immediately cops, light dept, national guard were all there must of been 15-20 plows at this station all town and state guys trying to pay with cards were shoit out of luck cash for the win there. Had 5gal can with me from the start ended up using it at 7pm sat. no where had power no gas nothing at 12:30am sun I had to get on the highway and drive 10 miles to get fuel in Braintree


----------



## the05goat

Yep was plowing in hingham till 1am went to get gas at the gulf on 3a by crow point no power so no gas sucked


----------



## BBC co

the05goat;1600837 said:


> Yep was plowing in hingham till 1am went to get gas at the gulf on 3a by crow point no power so no gas sucked


ya that's where I was at AJs Gulf crow point. the second I finished fueling the transfer station blew up. there must of been 10 guys inside the store, guy behind me was trying to pay with a card inside as i was walking out. Drove all the way down 228 to norwell at like 11pm saturday no power all the way to rockland where I got on the highway and b-lined it to braintree had 0 miles to empty on the highway with no abs and a plow on was ugly

those highway shots are at 12am sunday thats how bad the roads were thats rt3 north


----------



## nepatsfan

quigleysiding;1600678 said:


> I don't think you get it. After about 2;00 pm Friday everything was closed down. You couldn't even get a coffee.We would have run out of fuel if the state garage didn't have pumps.They were running off the generator. There was no power.There were trees and lines down everywhere. If you went out and opened up all your stuff you were fine.There was no power or anything open until late Sat . If you were out past 12;00 am Fri you were just spinning your wheels. Everybody was out early Sat opening up all the parking lots. Most places didn't open till Mon or Tue anyway. I was out there . You would have to be a moron to keep plowing between 12;00 am and 4;00 am to open a lot for a store that wouldn't be open for days.


1. No one knew that stuff would be shut down for days
2. You said you guys lost a road- what 30-40' wide with several trucks on the route- not everyone has access to loaders and most of us have contracts that specify when we will be there. good luck going into an 80,000 square foot parking lot that you let go during the storm.

To each his own, but the name calling isn't necessary. I saw a few lots that were abandoned during the storm and I got calls from property management companies trying to get us to help them out from the guys that went to bed.


----------



## chrisf250

I plow for a private condo complex, about 80 units. We plowed with the storm pulling driveways and keeping the streets clear. Visibility was ****** and we were there for a while but it wasn't much different than any other storm for us, just a bit longer.


----------



## Spool it up

nepatsfan;1600862 said:


> 1. No one knew that stuff would be shut down for days
> 2. You said you guys lost a road- what 30-40' wide with several trucks on the route- not everyone has access to loaders and most of us have contracts that specify when we will be there. good luck going into an 80,000 square foot parking lot that you let go during the storm.
> 
> To each his own, but the name calling isn't necessary. I saw a few lots that were abandoned during the storm and I got calls from property management companies trying to get us to help them out from the guys that went to bed.


just a friendly blizzard debate . If you been in the business for a long period of time , say 5-10 years or atleast just being the ripe ol age of 15 years old , one can remember a state of emergency order blizzard and what it contains .There are exceptions as downed power lines and trees where there is only one way to the site . UNDERSTOOD >

1) power outages , which means no power , fuel , parts stores and supermarkets (food)

2) one would be prepared and qualified BEFORE taking on a contract , meaning renting equipment (access of credit card) fuel storage (transfertanks) extra manpower and such .

3) capabilities to keep a 24 hr store OPEN , even if it means clearing windrows from state hiways by entrances / exits blocking your ability to perform the scope of work .

4) Stay awake working for atleast 16 hours max (by law ) bringing lunches, snacks , water and napping in truck until the task is completed .

I'v never heard of running home to catch a nap during a catastrophic storm such as nemo in this business . I would tell you as my sub , not to return (fired) or as an owner of business , were going to use your bond , which in a legit business , one needs to be bonded for these exact reasons . ABANDONMENT . Very simple rules to the snow removal business here . Either you got it or you dont .

i think iv beat this horse enough , but I know for a fact there were plenty of lost contracts .

*These storms do tend to separate the men from the boys , If you cant run with the big dogs , stay on the porch *


----------



## mjlawncare

no sense of trying to be a hero i got off the road at 1130pm friday nite and that was the first time ever for a storm i said F this could not see anything and by that time state trucks and public works were being pulled off the roads rather be home safe then wreck my truck or injure someone else went back out at 330-4am when it let up a bit and all i saw was dot trucks,town trucks cars and smaller trucks stuck everywhere everyones diff tho i rather keep my trucks and guys safe no one was going anywhere anyways all weekend with the way the roads were sat and sun


----------



## siteworkplus

Spool it up;1600892 said:


> just a friendly blizzard debate . If you been in the business for a long period of time , say 5-10 years or atleast just being the ripe ol age of 15 years old , one can remember a state of emergency order blizzard and what it contains .There are exceptions as downed power lines and trees where there is only one way to the site . UNDERSTOOD >
> 
> 1) power outages , which means no power , fuel , parts stores and supermarkets (food)
> 
> 2) one would be prepared and qualified BEFORE taking on a contract , meaning renting equipment (access of credit card) fuel storage (transfertanks) extra manpower and such .
> 
> 3) capabilities to keep a 24 hr store OPEN , even if it means clearing windrows from state hiways by entrances / exits blocking your ability to perform the scope of work .
> 
> 4) Stay awake working for atleast 16 hours max (by law ) bringing lunches, snacks , water and napping in truck until the task is completed .
> 
> I'v never heard of running home to catch a nap during a catastrophic storm such as nemo in this business . I would tell you as my sub , not to return (fired) or as an owner of business , were going to use your bond , which in a legit business , one needs to be bonded for these exact reasons . ABANDONMENT . Very simple rules to the snow removal business here . Either you got it or you dont .
> 
> i think iv beat this horse enough , but I know for a fact there were plenty of lost contracts .
> 
> *These storms do tend to separate the men from the boys , If you cant run with the big dogs , stay on the porch *


I concur - with exceptions


----------



## Spool it up

mjlawncare;1600893 said:


> no sense of trying to be a hero i got off the road at 1130pm friday nite and that was the first time ever for a storm i said F this could not see anything and by that time state trucks and public works were being pulled off the roads rather be home safe then wreck my truck or injure someone else went back out at 330-4am when it let up a bit and all i saw was dot trucks,town trucks cars and smaller trucks stuck everywhere everyones diff tho i rather keep my trucks and guys safe no one was going anywhere anyways all weekend with the way the roads were sat and sun


stay on one lot until your loader with a set of chains can come and lead you to the next lot . your lots should be consolidated within a small radius, not 26 miles apart as some some one posted earlier .

just because a municipal dump is getting stuck or embanked , doesn't mean you will . i know public twp employees (scum) that look to get stuck so they have an exuse not to work for a while until they are recovered .

always work with a partner together for just that reason . To pull each other from a problem . You should have atleast an idea where you are even in 50 ft visibility if you keep your work in a small radius by using landmarks . .

last post


----------



## lawn king

I was on site @ 4:00 pm friday, 2 trucks with full tanks (diesel) . We never stopped plowing a 3 acre site (hingham). By 2:00 pm saturday we were sweeping up the crumbs! It was a very tough storm, i had to pull my dump out of drifts 3 times! Im glad we fought through it, otherwise i would have had a 3 acre disaster to deal with!


----------



## Spool it up

lawn king;1600948 said:


> I was on site @ 4:00 pm friday, 2 trucks with full tanks (diesel) . We never stopped plowing a 3 acre site (hingham). By 2:00 pm saturday we were sweeping up the crumbs! It was a very tough storm, i had to pull my dump out of drifts 3 times! Im glad we fought through it, otherwise i would have had a 3 acre disaster to deal with!


you have no choice , failure ,running home sleeping and panicing is not an option in this business . You are correct . if youy get tired , take a break / nap / and back at it until its done . Bill accordingly . Very simple process .

we use rear chains in 2 wd and heavy ballast on our trucks and skis on the blades and bite 3-6'' at a time . there are many trix to the trade here folks .

you cant expect to bite a full 6'7''board with an f150 with no ballast . your unit should consist if baby wipes , food ,spare parts ,oils , tools blanket and spare
clothing and the like to accomplish it . I EXPECT and am prepared to get stuck or breakdown in these animals . Roofing torches with propane are a big deal also .

residentials who had to travel all over creation is a different animal . But if your stationary on a commercial lot , its reverse and drive until you hullucinate . Rest/nap in unit and back at it . we've done it a few times in 1996 , feb 2003 , 2009-10 2010-11 here . we strive to make that lot wet atleast 3 hours after the snow stops . can always return to stack tite , and relocate with machines . But the goal here on a 24/7 lot is that them cash registers are ringing as soon as possible


----------



## nighthawk117

Spool it up;1600892 said:


> just a friendly blizzard debate . If you been in the business for a long period of time , say 5-10 years or atleast just being the ripe ol age of 15 years old , one can remember a state of emergency order blizzard and what it contains .There are exceptions as downed power lines and trees where there is only one way to the site . UNDERSTOOD >
> 
> 1) power outages , which means no power , fuel , parts stores and supermarkets (food)
> 
> 2) one would be prepared and qualified BEFORE taking on a contract , meaning renting equipment (access of credit card) fuel storage (transfertanks) extra manpower and such .
> 
> 3) capabilities to keep a 24 hr store OPEN , even if it means clearing windrows from state hiways by entrances / exits blocking your ability to perform the scope of work .
> 
> 4) Stay awake working for atleast 16 hours max (by law ) bringing lunches, snacks , water and napping in truck until the task is completed .
> 
> I'v never heard of running home to catch a nap during a catastrophic storm such as nemo in this business . I would tell you as my sub , not to return (fired) or as an owner of business , were going to use your bond , which in a legit business , one needs to be bonded for these exact reasons . ABANDONMENT . Very simple rules to the snow removal business here . Either you got it or you dont .
> 
> i think iv beat this horse enough , but I know for a fact there were plenty of lost contracts .
> 
> *These storms do tend to separate the men from the boys , If you cant run with the big dogs , stay on the porch *


Very well said, you can read through the lines here on PS, as to who the veterans are. There was, is no justification to go home and rest, did anyone think it would be beneficial to them to allow the snow to accumulate at the rates that it did and not continue to move it ? There were many large lots that went to another contractor in this storm around here as said before, did they really think that a single rear wheel truck was going to push 24" of snow the distance, or even shoulder it in a large lot ? The town couldn't even clear the walks with a v on a skidsteer, those who waited were screwed hard. :laughing:


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Spool it up

nighthawk117;1600998 said:


> Very well said, you can read through the lines here on PS, as to who the veterans are. There was, is no justification to go home and rest, did anyone think it would be beneficial to them to allow the snow to accumulate at the rates that it did and not continue to move it ? There were many large lots that went to another contractor in this storm around here as said before, did they really think that a single rear wheel truck was going to push 24" of snow the distance, or even shoulder it in a large lot ? The town couldn't even clear the walks with a v on a skidsteer, those who waited were screwed hard. :laughing:


I blame the customer for not "qualifying " these guys. They end up getting buried , lose massive sales , accrue litigation and are upset. Because they leaned toward the price of the service and not the ability , quality and integrity of a proven contractor.

Just today I got a call for a potential prospect , claims his boys were salting in 39* driving rain and billed them . 3 x ! Its like any other trade being *****d out by a poser approaching the client with " what are you paying for snow removal , we can beat it . Thats just what they do when the sheet hits the fan . They "BEAT" it and dont show with pie on their face . We see it all the time .

Wrote them up for an increment price schedule and they signed , real quick . so , before pulling a boner , think twice , most likely you'll be sitting on the sidelines banging on row home doors looking for work .prsport


----------



## Spool it up

feb. 2011 , we got a call from DunkinDonuts claiming their plow boy had buried himself on their lot . He attempted to push 28'' of heavy wet across the lot and made it 10 whole feet. 

We chained the abandoned truck ,yanked it like a bad molar , had it towed by my partner from Tow Squad who enforces the lot , to which it was impounded and charged $125 for the tow and 2 days storage. All which was legal . 

He was charging $100.00 to plow and salt a 17k sq. lot . or in other words , a donut . It was a 2 wd 1979 chevy s 10 . I really felt bad for him , but life is hard enough , but its even harder when your stupid . :waving:


----------



## nighthawk117

Well, I saw the BIG company with all the trucks, equipment scrambling to even do the smallest lots, inexperienced drivers, didn't know the routes, never did some of the entrances, trucks were stuck in the burden, hands in the air. Around here it's low,low price but do it in volumes, well that didn't work on this one. Next season you will see another pre-qualified contractor show up from 30 miles away to handle the situation !  I had a blast watching the carnage unfold, always get a kick out of it every season.


----------



## Spool it up

nighthawk117;1601027 said:


> Well, I saw the BIG company with all the trucks, equipment scrambling to even do the smallest lots, inexperienced drivers, didn't know the routes, never did some of the entrances, trucks were stuck in the burden, hands in the air. Around here it's low,low price but do it in volumes, well that didn't work on this one. Next season you will see another pre-qualified contractor show up from 30 miles away to handle the situation !  I had a blast watching the carnage unfold, always get a kick out of it every season.


the best is when you see a plow truck with bald tires . :laughing:


----------



## pats plowing

Anyone else have a store try to open on Saturday Morning despite the state of emergency. BJ's Auburn MA was open at 8:30am and got "reemed" for customers being stuck in the lot??? total sales on Saturday $0.00. Love how the manager disregards the state of emergency to get to his store only to find there is not a soul in sight and then call the national as if we got a dusting. 
Thanks to state of Rhode Island for kidnapping two trucks all of Friday night early Saturday morning. If they had plowed after 5 pm Rt 44 or 295 or 95 or 146 I might have been able to escape. Finally kept the vplow lowered and broke through to the Mass border. 
All in all quite a storm to see only had two lines break and a backhoe tire pop. Other than my own guy slamming into another one of our own trucks on Rt. 20 we made out well. My foreman and I made it about 96 hours before 3 hour naps. Those 5 hour energy drinks actually work if you drink enough of them.


----------



## nighthawk117

Spool it up;1601035 said:


> the best is when you see a plow truck with bald tires . :laughing:


Nope, white Dodge, fisher plow, stuck in front of a partial push, a trash can lid upside down by both front tires, dirty rags all over the ground and a guy walking down the road with a shovel full of parts !! :laughing: I wish I put my Gopro in my truck and recorded some of this event.


----------



## Spool it up

pats plowing;1601038 said:


> Anyone else have a store try to open on Saturday Morning despite the state of emergency. BJ's Auburn MA was open at 8:30am and got "reemed" for customers being stuck in the lot??? total sales on Saturday $0.00. Love how the manager disregards the state of emergency to get to his store only to find there is not a soul in sight and then call the national as if we got a dusting.
> Thanks to state of Rhode Island for kidnapping two trucks all of Friday night early Saturday morning. If they had plowed after 5 pm Rt 44 or 295 or 95 or 146 I might have been able to escape. Finally kept the vplow lowered and broke through to the Mass border.
> All in all quite a storm to see only had two lines break and a backhoe tire pop. Other than my own guy slamming into another one of our own trucks on Rt. 20 we made out well. My foreman and I made it about 96 hours before 3 hour naps. Those 5 hour energy drinks actually work if you drink enough of them.


what type of farm animals did you see crossing the road or laying in piles after about 22 hours ???
I know when i see pink elephants with zebras passing in front of my truck , its time for a nap . IN THE TRUCK ...with my tail pipe cleared !:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

nighthawk117;1601043 said:


> Nope, white Dodge, fisher plow, stuck in front of a partial push, a trash can lid upside down by both front tires, dirty rags all over the ground and a guy walking down the road with a shovel full of parts !! :laughing: I wish I put my Gopro in my truck and recorded some of this event.


yep , cant go out in a 40''er with a hat , gloves and carrhart. need alot more than that . maybe a AAA.membershio card ?


----------



## Spool it up

porter1121;1591502 said:


> I just called it a night. Too dangerous and not worth it. None of the commercials are open in the morning anyway, it'll be more snow to push but I can deal with it it's just not worth it tonight.


heres one . . . . . . .not worth it . must have been lowballed . or 40'' wasnt listed in contract . forget per push .


----------



## siteworkplus

Spool it up;1601051 said:


> heres one . . . . . . .not worth it . must have been lowballed . or 40'' wasnt listed in contract . forget per push .


its one thing to make your point, which i agree to with exceptions for safety

Its a whole another thing to come on here and call people out

were you born with all this experience and a snow removal business up your a$$
or did you learn it on the streets like the rest of us


----------



## quigleysiding

nepatsfan;1600862 said:


> 1. No one knew that stuff would be shut down for days
> 2. You said you guys lost a road- what 30-40' wide with several trucks on the route- not everyone has access to loaders and most of us have contracts that specify when we will be there. good luck going into an 80,000 square foot parking lot that you let go during the storm.
> 
> To each his own, but the name calling isn't necessary. I saw a few lots that were abandoned during the storm and I got calls from property management companies trying to get us to help them out from the guys that went to bed.


1. Correct You had to kind of know it was a little different when the governor shut down the state.

2 We do all back roads. The road we lost is in the middle of two turf fields that is notorious for drifting. The boss has told us to stay out of there if is gets bad. He doesn't want us stuck in the field. We are supposed to call him and he will send a big truck to open it up for us This was the first time I have had to call. We do one corner and turn around.. The town does the rest.. We have about an 1/8 mile that we do. The town lost the mile that they do. So even if we had our side open it would go no where. The town had a loader in there all day sat. Every time he would open his side up it would drift back in an hour later. The road is a back road maybe 25 feet wide.We plow with the two trucks in my Sig. Not really good for going through big drifts.

As far as the moron thing goes. I am sorry if I offended any body. Probably not the best choice of words. I was out plowing From 12;00 till 5;00 so I guess I am one of them.

I didn't see a single lot that was abandoned

If your doing all that footage without a loader. kudos"s to you.Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

WXeastern
Good evening..Just wanted to let you know that the severe threat for the eastern US is looking alot less likely now as the system just occludes to fast and the moisture return from the gulf of mexico is much weaker but there still may be some isolated severe storms along the gulf coast states but it shouldnt be nothing too crazy. However..I have been yapping about a winter storm near the end of Febuary and the pattern continues to look more favorable for a winter storm than it has all winter right around the last of Febuary/first of March. With a big PNA ridge out west and some high latitude NAO blocking its hard for me to believe that there will not be an east coast winter storm of some type during this timeframe.

This is about a 9 days away so its still kind of far out for any kind specifics such as stormtrack.. who may get snow and just how much cold air is available. This is by far not etched in stone just yet..its just something to think about as we head towards the first of March. Spring is definately on the way but I dont think winter is completely finished with us just yet!

Here are the CFS weekly ensembles confirming this threat. These are valid from Feb28-Mar10. Its important to not pay attention to where its showing the snowfall but to notice that all 4 ensembles are showing some level of snowfall from a southern stream system with 3 of them looking quite snowy. I will continue to keep you updated on this threat as new data become available.


----------



## nepatsfan

quigleysiding;1601079 said:


> 1. Correct You had to kind of know it was a little different when the governor shut down the state.
> 
> 2 We do all back roads. The road we lost is in the middle of two turf fields that is notorious for drifting. The boss has told us to stay out of there if is gets bad. He doesn't want us stuck in the field. We are supposed to call him and he will send a big truck to open it up for us This was the first time I have had to call. We do one corner and turn around.. The town does the rest.. We have about an 1/8 mile that we do. The town lost the mile that they do. So even if we had our side open it would go no where. The town had a loader in there all day sat. Every time he would open his side up it would drift back in an hour later. The road is a back road maybe 25 feet wide.We plow with the two trucks in my Sig. Not really good for going through big drifts.
> 
> As far as the moron thing goes. I am sorry if I offended any body. Probably not the best choice of words. I was out plowing From 12;00 till 5;00 so I guess I am one of them.
> 
> I didn't see a single lot that was abandoned
> 
> If your doing all that footage without a loader. kudos"s to you.Thumbs Up


broken up...and i do have a skidsteer there. 80k square feet is not that big for a lot, just saying. Its not really an option for us to just go home and sleep during a blizzard. I know what we can handle with my equipment and we always do. I had a Cumberland farms open at 5 am on saturday morning. They were actually fairly busy with all the plow drivers going in. It would be really hard for us to just let things go for 4-5 hours with snow coming down between 2-5 inches an hour and expect to move it.

The way I look at it is good for anyone who was able to catch a few hours sleep during the blizzard, I certainly could have used some sleep.


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1601076 said:


> its one thing to make your point, which i agree to with exceptions for safety
> 
> Its a whole another thing to come on here and call people out
> 
> were you born with all this experience and a snow removal business up your a$$
> or did you learn it on the streets like the rest of us


At least he isnt putting his signature "laughing emoticon" after everything he types..

Some good points made, now it's beating a dead horse. Not everyone has access to a loader at all times either, not like they hand those things out when you go register your business. And just because someone who plows commercial lots doesnt have one, doesn't mean they arent professional, and to say anything different is plainly idiotic.

Now, that being said, there is obviously a high level of accountability required on the behalf of the contractor to do the job he is paid to do. And if that lot is required to be open 24/7 even though it was illegal at the time for anyone to drive into it LOL, a storm of this magnitude that was forcasted as far out as it was, should have called for additional equipment to be rented and utilized for the duration. I had a loader, a skid, and a one ton out on mine throughout the duration, I had diesel on the sites as well. I also shut down my urban ops for several hours when the strongest weather came in because making sure tenants had the ability to pull their BMW M5's out of their condo parking lots when the streets had a constant half foot of snow on them, not to mention it being completely illegal to even drive in the first place, would have been a total waste of time, effort and money.


----------



## mjlawncare

Spool it up;1600944 said:


> stay on one lot until your loader with a set of chains can come and lead you to the next lot . your lots should be consolidated within a small radius, not 26 miles apart as some some one posted earlier .
> 
> just because a municipal dump is getting stuck or embanked , doesn't mean you will . i know public twp employees (scum) that look to get stuck so they have an exuse not to work for a while until they are recovered .
> 
> always work with a partner together for just that reason . To pull each other from a problem . You should have atleast an idea where you are even in 50 ft visibility if you keep your work in a small radius by using landmarks . .
> 
> last post


My work is in a small radius i dont drive around 20+miles apart but when it gets to the point when you cant see the plow infront of your truck and theres 2feet plus of snow on every road ill wait it out for a bit all i no is we got everything done no complaints ended up picking up 3more commercial lots from that storm because alot of guys couldnt handle it


----------



## mackclmodel

Is effin plowing snow guy, relax everyone has there panties in a bunch watch this and have a cold brew


----------



## ducaticorse

mjlawncare;1601167 said:


> My work is in a small radius i dont drive around 20+miles apart but when it gets to the point when you cant see the plow infront of your truck and theres 2feet plus of snow on every road ill wait it out for a bit all i no is we got everything done no complaints ended up picking up 3more commercial lots from that storm because alot of guys couldnt handle it


How the hell do you have more time to just pick up three more commercial lots after a blizzard? One would think your business would already be at operating capacity. I actually cancelled both of my subcontracted lots this week in order to pick up more of my own account work that was basically dropped at my doorstep by customers wanting to hire us after seeing our work in the neighborhoods. I would never have been able to take them on without first getting rid of some of the less lucrative, farther out accounts in order to free up equipment and responsibility.


----------



## siteworkplus

mackclmodel;1601178 said:


> Is effin plowing snow guy, relax everyone has there panties in a bunch watch this and have a cold brew


excellent!!

i remember doing that when i plowed for the town

not sure i enjoyed it that much tho

most of the people on my route knew where i lived so i couldnt be too much of a dic


----------



## mjlawncare

ducaticorse;1601192 said:


> How the hell do you have more time to just pick up three more commercial lots after a blizzard? One would think your business would already be at operating capacity. I actually cancelled both of my subcontracted lots this week in order to pick up more of my own account work that was basically dropped at my doorstep by customers wanting to hire us after seeing our work in the neighborhoods. I would never have been able to take them on without first getting rid of some of the less lucrative, farther out accounts in order to free up equipment and responsibility.


because when tuesday came around and there places were still not done i had time plus i have subs i can contact not every storm is 30+ inchs i also have access to a loader, i will never turn down work you can always make phone calls for extra help, like i said i stay in a tight radius no more then a 10-15 mile radius idk how some of you guys do it running all over the state


----------



## MSsnowplowing

ducaticorse;1601192 said:


> How the hell do you have more time to just pick up three more commercial lots after a blizzard? One would think your business would already be at operating capacity. I actually cancelled both of my subcontracted lots this week in order to pick up more of my own account work that was basically dropped at my doorstep by customers wanting to hire us after seeing our work in the neighborhoods. I would never have been able to take them on without first getting rid of some of the less lucrative, farther out accounts in order to free up equipment and responsibility.


I had people calling me that were not happy with their current plow guy and wanted me to take over.
One of them I turned them down as I didn't like the pricing they had -(way to low for the job in question, no wonder they didn't get top notch service) 
As for the others were too far -(West Hartford, Plainfield, even New Haven)


----------



## porter1121

Spool it up;1601051 said:


> heres one . . . . . . .not worth it . must have been lowballed . or 40'' wasnt listed in contract . forget per push .


Your gonna call me out and say it was low balled? Not true at all. The lots weren't open until Monday anyway and they all got cleared nothing was broken no harm no foul. I didn't realize it was such a crime to wait it out due to safety. It's not just one lot I stay on and if I can't even see where the road goes why risk an accident? I had extra equipment ready for Saturday and it all got cleared so relax, we can't all know it all and have infinite experience as it seems you do.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mackclmodel;1601178 said:


> Is effin plowing snow guy, relax everyone has there panties in a bunch watch this and have a cold brew


That's Awesome


----------



## ducaticorse

mjlawncare;1601219 said:


> because when tuesday came around and there places were still not done i had time plus i have subs i can contact not every storm is 30+ inchs i also have access to a loader, i will never turn down work you can always make phone calls for extra help, like i said i stay in a tight radius no more then a 10-15 mile radius idk how some of you guys do it running all over the state


I'm growing a business, and I can afford to turn down work. I don't believe in subbing out work to anyone at this point because I have not worked with anyone with spare time on their hands that I trust enough in my area to put my name on.

Obviously I know a lot of guys **** the bed this last storm, and I myself was offered a ton of extra work, but I maxed out my customer list at the beginning of the season. As I said before in this thread, I cancelled two lots I subbed for because of the influx of my own business from this last blizz and customer referrals. Now ALL of my accounts are within four square miles ;-) Its good to be able to instantly take on that work load, but I couldn't without first making adjustments to my own schedule and account list.


----------



## mjlawncare

ducaticorse;1601253 said:


> I'm growing a business, and I can afford to turn down work. I don't believe in subbing out work to anyone at this point because I have not worked with anyone with spare time on their hands that I trust enough in my area to put my name on.
> 
> Obviously I know a lot of guys **** the bed this last storm, and I myself was offered a ton of extra work, but I maxed out my customer list at the beginning of the season. As I said before in this thread, I cancelled two lots I subbed for because of the influx of my own business from this last blizz and customer referrals. Now ALL of my accounts are within four square miles ;-) Its good to be able to instantly take on that work load, but I couldn't without first making adjustments to my own schedule and account list.


i understand where your coming from the 3 lots also offered the landscaping so i really didnt want to turn them away


----------



## ducaticorse

mjlawncare;1601261 said:


> i understand where your coming from the 3 lots also offered the landscaping so i really didnt want to turn them away


Well, I hope they work out for you. I am trying to sell my PM's on handling their LS needs for the spring and fall. Not really all that into LS, but I do tree work, and basically have all the equipment on hand, so I figured I'd try and keep it all in the family.


----------



## abbe

Everyone is all kinds of pissy up in here today.


----------



## ducaticorse

abbe;1601398 said:


> Everyone is all kinds of pissy up in here today.


I don't think people like being called out by a person that only has a small portion of the info needed to do so in the first place.....


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe a sanding wed am and a bigger storm sat nite and sunday


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO snowfall map for Monday morning. Couldn't sleep


----------



## KartAnimal29

0z GGEM


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks good


----------



## Spool it up

chalk it up to a learning curve . no one here is a moron . i had to learn the hard way years back . how do you think i know what went on up there ?

keep up the good work .:salute:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

One thing....^your in this thread, why?

And nice timing on that storm, I always prefer plowing in daylight. Not as tired, and I can see trees when I forget to turn my backup lights on. Stock backup lights do NOTHING.


----------



## rjfetz1

2006Sierra1500;1601549 said:
 

> One thing....^your in this thread, why?


Just trolling around again.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1601502 said:


> EURO snowfall map for Monday morning. Couldn't sleep


Kart - what time frame you thinking? 
Sat. night/Sunday?


----------



## timmy1

2006Sierra1500;1601549 said:


> One thing....^your in this thread, why?
> 
> And nice timing on that storm, I always prefer plowing in daylight. Not as tired, and I can see trees when I forget to turn my backup lights on. Stock backup lights do NOTHING.


 Wire a couple "Grote" lights into the reverse light pin in your trailer plug. Get a male pigtail and use the center pin I believe. They come on and light things up when you drop her in reverse. There are some really bright LED's available too that draw really low current.


----------



## rjfetz1

timmy1;1601583 said:


> There are some really bright LED's available too that draw really low current.


Just got a set of Rigid dually's with the diffused lens. If you want to light up the rear for plowing this is the way to go. Expensive yes, but worth every penny.
https://www.rigidindustries.com/d-series-led-lighting-s/131.htm


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

@timmy1... truck I use I bought with lights up on the rack but they're wired in to the bed light


@rjfetz1 That map is up to Monday morning I believe


----------



## theholycow

It should be quite easy to wire up the existing system to trigger from the backup lights. It might be as easy as a small jumper wire or diode in the fuse box, or at worst splicing a couple wires and a relay.


----------



## timmy1

2006Sierra1500;1601592 said:


> @timmy1... truck I use I bought with lights up on the rack but they're wired in to the bed light


Wire them into the reverse circuit. You will love it.


----------



## timmy1

rjfetz1;1601590 said:


> Just got a set of Rigid dually's with the diffused lens. If you want to light up the rear for plowing this is the way to go. Expensive yes, but worth every penny.
> https://www.rigidindustries.com/d-series-led-lighting-s/131.htm


Yes, if it prevents you from backing into one tree or car, you have your money back!

Probably just one diffused on the passengers rear would do it.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

GET A BACKUP BUDDY 
best investment i ever made other than my fish stick


----------



## AC2717

SO what is up for Saturday into Sunday this weekend 2/23-2/24


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1601561 said:


> Kart - what time frame you thinking?
> Sat. night/Sunday?


As it stands right now looking at the Text , Very late Saturday night , all day Sunday

.SAT 18Z 23-FEB 0.02 
SUN 00Z 24-FEB 0.14 
SUN 06Z 24-FEB 0.33 
SUN 12Z 24-FEB 0.65 
SUN 18Z 24-FEB 0.13 
MON 00Z 25-FEB 0.08 
MON 06Z 25-FEB 0.03

00z is midnight, 06z is 6 am ,12z noon, 18z 6pm. The numbers to the right is the amount of precip. Theses times are for Western CT but it gives you an idea for timing


----------



## ducaticorse

LOL, GFS POINT ONE INCH for Boston on Sunday, EURO SEVEN POINT ONE INCH for Boston and Sunday...


----------



## ScubaSteve728

KartAnimal29;1601502 said:


> EURO snowfall map for Monday morning. Couldn't sleep


WHAT is this still happening or not?


----------



## mansf123

funny how quick things change around here. a couple of weeks ago we were all crying for more snow now we have too much snow. im hoping for 3 more storms before the end of the season and i will be happy. I like how this weekends storm is looking so far.


----------



## BBC co

any list of totals out for this last storm that you have seen kart? curious what we got up here have not seen any thing on it


----------



## ducaticorse

3?! I'm hoping for 6!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

ScubaSteve728;1601732 said:


> WHAT is this still happening or not?


We have to wait and see. Mostly we have to keep an eye on the system that right behind this one. That is going to have an effect on this system.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1601757 said:


> any list of totals out for this last storm that you have seen kart? curious what we got up here have not seen any thing on it


Try The NWS they should have something. Look at the Area Forecast Discussion on the right side of the page after you enter your zip code . I use a Weather Service and they only do CT


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1601757 said:


> any list of totals out for this last storm that you have seen kart? curious what we got up here have not seen any thing on it


Ct dot has a website for regional totals that they update during the storm..see if mass has one.

http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM


----------



## Maleko

Looks like rain this afternoon and tonight for CT. But gonna drop to 25 tonight after the rain.
It will be a ice rink if this happens.


----------



## jimfrost

What's this weekend look like its gonna bring for north of Boston


----------



## BBC co

Northeast weather and education-
Here is the GFS for Friday, I've outlined the shortwave and where the low will move to on Saturday.

The low Southeast of Newfoundland is a bit south of the 50-50. So this will most likely play a role in how far north our system advances north. The models are in agreement that a low will form off of the Carolina's. However from where it goes from there is still in the air. The Euro does have a track that is closer to the coast than the others. We will have to see how the timing of the shortwave plays out.








Here is the latest satellite map. it shows the position of our first storm which will bring a dusting to 3 inches of snow / Mix. The areas downwind of the Great Lakes 3-6+ inches of snow. These areas will see more snow tomorrow. We will see a quick temperature drop after the passage of the cold front. So, tomorrow and Thursday will feel quite a bit chillier

A secondary weak low looks to form out of storm #1 which could bring some areas in Maine 6-10 inches of snow Wednesday into Thursday

The second storm off the coast will moving into California and then swing out into the Plains, where it will bring snow and severe weather. This storm will fizzle out.









here is the GFS snow fall area sat-monday outlook showing snow atleast and not rain so thats good hope for the best..








Here is the temps and rain line at it's highest shown point in the 12z gfs runs


----------



## BBC co

12zEURO snowfall map for thru Monday


----------



## siteworkplus

that does it! all 3 stations called for snow on sun

the jinx is on


----------



## BBC co

i just added a 15 account route so i'm sure it will not snow lol took the plow off washed the truck did every thing I can so it will tho


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1602118 said:


> i just added a 15 account route so i'm sure it will not snow lol took the plow off washed the truck did every thing I can so it will tho


Dd you hire more people in order to take on 15 more accounts?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Plows are off, trucks washed, looks like summer with all the rain :realmad:


----------



## siteworkplus

2006Sierra1500;1602126 said:


> Plows are off, trucks washed, looks like summer with all the rain :realmad:


dont know where you are but plan on ice around 4am


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i think we will get some ice up our way aswell


----------



## timmy1

Get your skates ready!


----------



## BBC co

Ya one guy with a truck and a big snow blower, figure 5 are out of town and on his way in all small and they all have a 4" trigger double billed at 5" for any thing up to 7" and most can be done at end of storms. Also am going to cut a few hours off my sub route clean up time to compensate, seeing the guy I plow for has a bunch of 15hr shovelers and does not need to pay me 50$hr to shovel. Brings my residentials up to around 25, 18 are in town.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS ensembles


----------



## BBC co

so whats the possible time frame on this sunday night or? what do you see for the temps sunday during the day on GRearth shows warm enough to rain from 18zsat-18zsun


----------



## 02powerstroke

who has western cutting edges near cape cod??


----------



## Santry426

Aren't they the same as Fishers.


----------



## ducaticorse

02powerstroke;1602172 said:


> who has western cutting edges near cape cod??


Metropolitan Truck Center
1074 Turnpike St.
Stoughton, MA 02072
781-344-8262


----------



## 02powerstroke

its an 8.6 pro plow so idk? and thanks I will try them


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Sunday is looking good right now for eastern CT.
But I will not hold my breath until it is falling out of the sky.
Been disappointed too many times this season.
Everyone wash their truck on Saturday, that will do it for sure.

Periods of snow. 
Highs in the low 40s and lows in the low 30s. 
Day Feb 24 
41°F High
Snow
Chance of snow:70%
Wind:NE at 9 mph 
Humidity:76%UV 
Index:2 -

Night 
31°Low
Snow Shower
Chance of snow:30%
Wind:NE at 4 mph 
Humidity:70%


----------



## Spool it up

check out the deere with the blade . . wesport





 7:40


----------



## Spool it up

KartAnimal29;1602155 said:


> GFS ensembles


*aall of jersey and part of SE Pa sure do have a perdy shade of blue . whats the 1 mean ?*


----------



## nepatsfan

what are we looking at in inches Kart


----------



## BBC co

looks like 1 = inch of precipitation @ 1:10" snow

i went back and read some of those pages of the dead horse posts, was prettty funny stuff. missed pages during the storm was good reading lol


----------



## nepatsfan

BBC co;1602231 said:


> looks like 1 = inch of precipitation @ 1:10" snow


so 10"...please tell me I'm wrong


----------



## BBC co

that's what I believe it means yes, you can hope 'm wrong but.. teh temps are teh questionable factor atm I think for that to happen


----------



## nepatsfan

Ill take all rain


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
What does the weekend snow chance look like? I think it's quite likely we find accumulating snow for most of New England - Maine is a bit less certain, given the northwest to southeast orientation of the setup. Very likely to find accumulating snow in most of the rest of New England - certainly possible we see a 6" amount verifying *somewhere* in Southern New England, but that's a low to moderate probability at this point. Timeframe is Saturday afternoon to Sunday morning.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Come on Andy one more! One more monster will pay the down payment on my new rig!!


----------



## mansf123

as much as a big storm beats on your body and equipment when the checks start rolling in it makes it well worth it. Im hoping we get buried this weekend.


----------



## BBC co

It looks to me the earlier it starts on saturday night the better snow fall totals will be, especially down the cape and southern most shores of ri & cn as the GFS has the rain line expanding inland after 12am sunday to noon before it starts to back off shore again and showing the cape all rain atm pretty much based on temps









GFS snow fall thru monday in inches


----------



## 02powerstroke

BBC co;1602275 said:


> It looks to me the earlier it starts on saturday night the better snow fall totals will be, especially down the cape and southern most shores of ri & cn as the GFS has the rain line expanding inland after 12am sunday to noon before it starts to back off shore again and showing the cape all rain atm pretty much based on temps


thats fine with me


----------



## nepatsfan

mulcahy mowing;1602256 said:


> Come on Andy one more! One more monster will pay the down payment on my new rig!!


Haha...Ill take a couple small ones-like under 6 inches. By the way, I love the bumper sticker on your car!:laughing:


----------



## lucky921

mansf123;1602272 said:


> as much as a big storm beats on your body and equipment when the checks start rolling in it makes it well worth it. Im hoping we get buried this weekend.


yep the more the better hope for more storms into april


----------



## jandjcarpentry

lucky921;1602312 said:


> yep the more the better hope for more storms into april


Bring it on


----------



## BBC co

already seeing talk of a system for the 1-2 of march with cold air in place would be snow ofc wayyy to early to even talk about but there is hope for us still.

Below is for the weekend -

The latest GFS has move north a bit. The Euro and Canadian are showing more of a storm. The Euro has the closest track to the coast. The weekend storm will be different from the other ones we've seen over the last couple of weeks. This system will be moving slower. The models are having trouble figuring out the blocking.

The model shown is the EURO. I've drawn on the model, the high pressure to the north. A low over the Midwest and a low near Newfoundland. This setup shows what is called a Rex Block. The models normally have a hard time with a Rex Block. They try to develop things a little too quickly; the result is the system is pushed too far to the east. This is what is happening for this weekend. The models are pushing the storm to the south and east. The Euro seems to have a better handle on the block; I base this on the fact it has the closet track to the coast. I think the GFS will take another 36 to 48 hours to get into the game.

We will have a bit of confluence flowing around the blocking high to our north. this wind flow will usher in colder temperatures. part of what this storm will do will depend on how long it takes the cold air to get into place.

The threat for a coastal storm is increasing. Like I said above, the models should shift the storm west over the next 48-72 hours. However, right now this looks to be a Northern Mid Atlantic, NYC, Boston storm...but this could very will shift to the west. Time will tell.
The storm could move much closer to the coast than the models are showing. This could be an interior NYS/NE storm, a coastal, or neither ...too soon to tell yet......I'm just showing the setup and what it could imply.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

All of these maps mean nothing to me...........


----------



## BBC co

been pouring rain here all night wish it was snow qq


----------



## PORTER 05

They mean money for me and my boys!!!payup


----------



## KartAnimal29

Storm starts Saturday now into Sunday morning. I'll post later after the 00z runs.. but it was still looking good. BBC I don't see the temps getting to warm. Might be rain for the coast tho. 

Really we are just tiring to get the track of the storm this far out. Worry about precip. about 2 days prior .


----------



## backupbuddy

Anyone think they will be doing a salt run?


----------



## mwalsh9152

backupbuddy;1602397 said:


> Anyone think they will be doing a salt run?


Ive had the window open getting some fresh air in the house for the past hour or so, just closed it, temps are starting to drop quick

I think we're gonna have a skating rink tonight


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS say Rain to Heavy Snow. Boston get's crushed. CT is all Rain. Still plenty of time left with this one. I'm not worried, Just happy the GFS still has the storm for us. We all know this is gong to change about 12 more times


----------



## aclawn

sat-sun forecast


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1602223 said:


> what are we looking at in inches Kart


To early to tell. But it does look pretty good right now. EURO starts in a few. I couldn't sleep so I turned the puter back on  This cold has me taking naps during the day and screwing up my schedule


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO is on board. Pretty much the same thing as the 18z GFS. Rain switching over to Snow for much of the region. There is a lot of talk about the next few weeks being very good for SNE


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Looks like a flash freeze about to happen as temps drop off in the next hour or so. I hope you guys are locked and loaded. Mass highway is dumping salt like its free right now.


----------



## vlc

Just skated out to the truck. Time to go throw some salt down!


----------



## backupbuddy

Going out to check things out


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Good thing I don't salt. I've got to go car shopping today!


----------



## nepatsfan

just got in...salted everything


----------



## KartAnimal29

From NWS 6:16

THE WEEKEND...
ALL EYES CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE POTENTIAL COASTAL STORM THAT MAY
IMPACT SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND SATURDAY THROUGH SUNDAY. ALTHOUGH THIS
SYSTEM IS STILL SEVERAL DAYS AWAY...IT IS EERIE THAT ALL MODEL
GUIDANCE CONTINUES TO SHOW THIS SYSTEM AND THAT THEY ARE FAIRLY
CLOSE IN EXACT PLACEMENT/LOCATION/TIMING. EVEN LOOKING AT THE
ENSEMBLES THEY ARE IN EXCELLENT AGREEMENT AS WELL...THEREFORE
CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING THAT A SIGNIFICANT COASTAL STORM IS
POSSIBLE.

BOTH THE GFS/EC TRACK THE SYSTEM ACROSS THE BENCHMARK WITH THE
GFS BEING A TAD MORE ROBUST. REGARDLESS...IT APPEARS THAT
SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL IS POSSIBLE ACROSS THE INTERIOR. STILL TO
HARD TO SAY HOW MUCH AT THIS TIME AS THE TRACK OF THE SYSTEM CAN
STILL WOBBLE. BELIEVE THAT THERE WILL BE SOME MIXING ACROSS THE
COAST AND COASTAL PLAIN...BUT AGAIN THIS CAN CHANGE DEPENDING ON
EXACT TEMPS. BELIEVE MODELS ARE TOO WARM IN THEIR 2M TEMPS AS DYNAMIC
COOLING WILL MOST LIKELY OCCUR. EVEN THOUGH MIXING/RAIN WILL
OCCUR ON THE COAST/COASTAL PLAIN...AS THE SYSTEM EXITS ON
SUNDAY...THE MID LEVEL DEFORMATION ZONE COMBINED WITH THE COLD
CONVEYOR BELT WILL ALLOW FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL. CANNOT RULE OUT
HEAVY WET SNOW WITH SNOWFALL RATES OF OVER 2 INCHES PER HOUR AT
THIS TIME. TREE LIMBS AND POWER LINES ARE AT RISK IF THIS HEAVY
WET SNOW COMES INTO FRUITION. AGAIN THESE ARE ALL POSSIBILITIES IF
THE CURRENT TRACK OF THIS SYSTEM CONTINUES...YET WOULD NOT BE
SURPRISED IF THE TRACK SHIFTS. COASTAL FLOODING RISK IS INCREASING
AS IT APPEARS THAT THERE WILL BE A PROLONGED EASTERLY FLOW. MORE
DETAILS BELOW. AGAIN THIS SYSTEM IS STILL SEVERAL DAYS OUT...BUT
HAVE INCREASING CONFIDENCE THAT SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND WILL BE
IMPACTED BY THIS SYSTEM. STAY TUNE FOR THE LATEST UPDATES.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

CRRRRRAAAAPPPP!!! Not heavy wet snow...please


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1602562 said:


> just got in...salted everything


hey Andy

You all set for this weekend?

Looks like we may get a couple more after that

Had enough?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Now that I've got my coffee...this is a great winter! Compared to last year


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Whoo!

Saturday: Early sun fades behind afternoon clouds. Some snow possible by day's end. More likely at night. Highs near 40.
Sunday: Snowy start, perhaps some rain mixed in near the coast, or over SE Mass. Most could see a plowable snow. Highs in the low 30s.

Read more: http://www1.whdh.com/weather/#ixzz2LRPBMdiu


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1602565 said:


> CRRRRRAAAAPPPP!!! Not heavy wet snow...please


The next few weeks will be like that if everything pans out. GFS is tossing out storm after storm again. March doesn't look to be to warm either. Next week there are 2 storms that have been showing up for a wile 26-27 and 1-3. Of course there big right now and will probably be down graded when we get closer to the time frame.


----------



## FordFisherman

Be prepared....
Potential for another major event is looking better.
Customers are all gonna s#it!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The newest GFS 0z. Moved the Rain Snow line more to the South.


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1602585 said:


> The newest GFS 0z. Moved the Rain Snow line more to the South.


Does that mean a later start or higher totals


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
The 0z Euro is in, and it agrees with the 0z GFS model, showing a major snowstorm for eastern New England for this weekend. it has amounts of 1 to 2 feet for parts of Massachusetts, Rhode Island and New Hampshire. It is mostly a rain event based on this run, for NYC and points South. It also shows the potential storm for much further out, around March 1st, which snowfall for most of the eastern states.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1602592 said:


> Tri-State Weather
> The 0z Euro is in, and it agrees with the 0z GFS model, showing a major snowstorm for eastern New England for this weekend. it has amounts of 1 to 2 feet for parts of Massachusetts, Rhode Island and New Hampshire. It is mostly a rain event based on this run, for NYC and points South. It also shows the potential storm for much further out, around March 1st, which snowfall for most of the eastern states.


LOL, 1-2 feet for MA??

No ice at all outside. Boston didnt get a freeze overnight... I was up at 3AM to salt, but no luck..


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1602594 said:


> LOL, 1-2 feet for MA??
> 
> No ice at all outside. Boston didnt get a freeze overnight... I was up at 3AM to salt, but no luck..


I just skated down my driveway taking the trash out here in Franklin


----------



## abbe

Means less chance of rain mixing


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1602594 said:


> LOL, 1-2 feet for MA??
> 
> No ice at all outside. Boston didnt get a freeze overnight... I was up at 3AM to salt, but no luck..


rofl ya, glad I bought a pair of 18" Kamik Canadian made snow boots this year, best snow boots ever and were only like 60$ bring on another 2' :laughing: trucked out over a 100, 18 wheelers of snow since the blizzard from our lots we're ready to go!
Also as Kartanimal said last night these snow total maps are not a direct indication of any thing for another few days other then to get an idea of who may get hit aka short term entertainment BUT the fact that the GFS is showing Identical amounts and areas as the EURO to me is a great sign as that was the pattern with the blizzard 

















MATTNOYES.NET - NEW ENGLAND WEATHER ANALYSIS
*8 to 14 Day Forecast: February 26 to March 4 to bring below normal temperatures, storm threats
*The jet stream will remain suppressed south over the contiguous 48 in the Week Two forecast period, allowing colder-than-normal air to drop south across most of the country. A stalled out, occluded cyclone over the Great Lakes should temper the cold anomaly over that region. In fact, it's the presence of this decaying cyclone and confluence to its south that delivers much below normal air to the Eastern Rockies and Central Plains.

I'm forecasting above to much above normal precipitation in the east on the basis of two likely storms - one exiting the Northeast U.S. corridor at the start of the forecast period on Tuesday, and another tha could be a very significant storm for the first weekend of March. The first storm - exiting the nation through the Northeast on Tuesday, February 26 - is likely to occlude over the Eastern Lakes and is the surface reflection of the aforementioned Great Lakes cyclone that will decay in place over the period. This probably means rain, rather than snow, for many areas of the Northeast, though North Country of New England and New York would probably be cold enough for snow...though precipitation will be waning considerably that far east from the upper level support. With the jet stream carrying Pacific energy southward toward the Gulf of Mexico, however, it's quite likely that another intense disturbance will result in cyclogenesis for the first weekend of March, along the East Coast. I'd say the biggest question with this cyclone is whether it sails off the Mid-Atlantic coast, unable to merge with northern stream energy and pull north, or if it phases with northern energy to intensify while running the Eastern Seaboard. At this juncture, it actually appears as though the latter is more likely, and if this happens,* keep in mind that March is an extremely volatile time of year, with warmth building in the South, antecedent cold in place, and ample tropical moisture available. Though it's early, there are indications that this storm may grow quite powerful, so you can bet I'll be watching this time frame very closely in the next several days.*


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1602595 said:


> I just skated down my driveway taking the trash out here in Franklin


Guess we havent had the cold front come in here yet? Windshield glass is liquid along with everything else.


----------



## KartAnimal29

eric02038;1602590 said:


> Does that mean a later start or higher totals


Higher totals for Central CT. Last night the Rain/Snow line was at the CT/MA line at the start , then changing over to all snow. The start time still isn't nailed down yet, it will keep changing. But it does look to start mid morning on Saturday going into Sunday. Oh by the way, Yes this does have the potential to dump 1 to 2 feet in some areas. This system is looking like it Bombs big time once it get's off the coast of MA before heading E-NE


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM just got done running and it was colder then the GFS and EURO. But the NAM isn't in it's range yet, so take it for what it's worth


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## BBC co

nice I like that chart


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'll be back after this afternoons EURO. Got to change some fluids in the snow blowers, cheap insurance , and maybe take the 25 coffee cups out of the truck


----------



## BBC co

rofl @ the coffee cups, when I left my truck for the brakes to be fixed they had a good laugh at the passenger seat floor what a disaster after like 40+ hours of work and no care


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^I love that pic...

Time to clean out the truck of the coffee cups, donut boxes(theres like 4 of them) and the general crap from the last storm


----------



## AC2717

1 to 2 feet?
better start clearing the driveway out or else I will be parking down the street


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1602567 said:


> hey Andy
> 
> You all set for this weekend?
> 
> Looks like we may get a couple more after that
> 
> Had enough?


Im all set with the snow. I really don't want a foot of heavy wet stuff.


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1602700 said:


> Im all set with the snow. I really don't want a foot of heavy wet stuff.


sounding like more than a foot

you got other stuff to do besides snow or are just tired of it?

I'm not planning anything until mid april so I can't get enough (famous last words)


----------



## BBC co




----------



## THEGOLDPRO

What are you thinking for ct for this weekend?


----------



## rjfetz1

THEGOLDPRO;1602731 said:


> What are you thinking for ct for this weekend?


Do u really want to know??? You sure??

Ct. could be the jackpot. 1-2'


----------



## BBC co

gonna be a close call on the south and east coast but inland as of latest runs looks promising for good snow in cn still too early this storm could OTS on us it's just another wait and watch the radar event when it gets close to game time looking Highly probable it hits us tho

I know You don't like the pictures but if you try to read them they are not that hard to understand, I did not understand them till I started coming in this thread and kart explained some of it then a little trying to understand them and I got it not all that hard. 
So if you look at the first picture below it's the GFS which shows the most chance of snow for cn represented by the blue areas the green and yellow are indicators that it may be to warm to snow but this all changes every run the moree consistancy in each run the more chance of it being accurate. 
The trend of the last few runs shows the freezing line extending off shore more which woudl in turn make it an all snow event for all of us, just have to watch the next few sets of runs tru tommorow noon to get a more definate idea
GFS








ECMWF








GGEM









Tri-State Weather
Lots of Wild Weather going on across the U.S.! Tornadoes were seen in California, parts of Arizona could see up to 2 feet of snow today during a blizzard after it was in the 70's this week and another major Winter storm is affecting the Midwest over the next couple of days.

For the East, the next few days will be cold, windy and Sunny. Then all eyes turn to the weekend where another major Winter Storm will likely affect New England. The question remains, where will the rain/snow line setup, and will NYC, Long Island etc see snow? Since yesterday the two main models have trended stronger which means heavier precipitation. What will the trend be on the 12z models later today? Updates as they come in!


----------



## durafish

BBC co;1602715 said:


>


That company case is a master at trying to lowball.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1602731 said:


> What are you thinking for ct for this weekend?


A dusting to a trace :laughing: Our area should make out OK Ben. Eastern CT should make out better, as of now. I might give some total's this afternoon if not tomorrow . It's really to early to be putting them out , and if you do see some don't pay attention to them.

We need to worry about the track before the total's


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just saw 8 plus for most of ma


----------



## CashinH&P

How about souther nh? does the track look like it will affect us up here?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1602715 said:


>


Any self service car wash down this way?


----------



## BBC co

BOSTON (CBS) - I am having a strong feeling of deja-vu as I write this. In fact, I feel like perhaps we could just re-publish my blog from last Wednesday (or the Wednesday before that at this point).

No doubt we are locked in a persistently stormy pattern with about two storms per week. We get a fairly benign or weak storm about midweek and then a much more significant storm each weekend.

This pattern looks as though it will continue for at least one more week as we are eyeing what might be yet another plowable snowfall this weekend.

Check: Interactive Radar | Current Conditions | Weather Blogs

It is early of course (yes I feel like I have said that a few times before too), but weather models have been pretty locked into this one for a while. Many of the finer details will need to be worked out in the coming days but, at this point, some 72 hours or so away, the odds are favoring a hit on southern New England.

This storm will be different from the last few in many ways. It will likely fall in-between the last two storms as far as impact and snow totals.

It certainly will not rival the Blizzard of 2013, our fifth biggest snowstorm on record and it is very likely to be more impactful than last weekend's storm which dropped 3-to-6 inches in eastern Massahcusetts and much less to the north and west.

So here are the details as I see them now, of course subject to change as we get closer to the weekend.

TIMELINE:

The first drops and flakes will begin to fall Saturday afternoon, likely ramping up during the evening and peaking overnight and Sunday morning.

It may take until Sunday afternoon or evening before this one totally shuts off, a good 24 hours or so of rain, snow and wind.

PRECIP TYPE:

You may have noticed I mentioned rain AND snow. Precipitation type will not be so cut and dry with this storm like the last few which have been all snow.

During the initial stages of this storm (Saturday afternoon and early Saturday night) the winds will be out of the east-southeast, a relatively mild wind direction for the coastline and southeastern Massachusetts.

So there will likely be some rain involved in those locations for the first quarter to half of this storm.

After midnight and during Sunday morning, winds will turn to the northeast and draw colder air into the system, likely turning any rain over to snow in all locations.

This will be a heavier, wetter snow closer to the coast and much lighter and fluffier north and west of Boston.

SNOW AMOUNTS:

Again, it is early, but this storm has the potential to dump 6-to-12 inches or a bit more where it stays all snow.

Where it is lighter and fluffier and accumulating more readily, I wouldn't be shocked to see upwards of 15 inches somewhere (Worcester Hills perhaps?).

Amounts would be lower where snow mixes with rain and also due to the heavier nature of the snow compacting it down.

WIND/COAST CONCERNS:

The winds will not be as fierce as last weekend or during the blizzard, but along the immediate coastline and especially over southeastern Massachusetts they will be very gusty, perhaps damaging, northeast winds early Sunday morning through midday Sunday.

At this point , the high tide to watch would be Sunday morning's which occurs right around 10 a.m. It is not astronomically that high, but minor to moderate coastal flooding is possible.

I can't stress enough that at this point we are still 3-to-4 days away from this event and many details need to be hashed out.

What I wrote above is just a summary as we see things now at this early stage, no doubt there will be changes to come.

Please stay tuned to updated forecasts for the remainder of the week and if you have weekend plans you may want to start preparing for yet another weekend disruption.


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1602827 said:


> Any self service car wash down this way?


there used to be one over in hanson on rt27 if you leave pembroke and head toward tritown gas station over by whitman it was on the left before the hardware if your familiar with that area that was the only one i knew of when i lived down there. also there is one in whitman center by the train station not sure if its self serve


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1602837 said:


> there used to be one over in hanson on rt27 if you leave pembroke and head toward tritown gas station over by whitman it was on the left before the hardware if your familiar with that area that was the only one i knew of when i lived down there. also there is one in whitman center by the train station not sure if its self serve


Thanks. I thought there was one in Hansen


----------



## BBC co

also try tritown I know Ridder the owner built a truck wash a few years back out behind the station it may have a self wash also no idea have not been down there in years and worst case if you make it to rt18 there is one in weymouth by the 99 restaurant kind of a hike but i like that one myself pretty close to South Shore Hospital just to give you an idea of how far up 18 it is.


Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**LISTEN UP! SNOW UPDATE** 

Heavy and very wet snow is looking very promising for interior sections of CT for Saturday afternoon and into Sunday early morning. 
At this point I'm thinking a change from snow, to frozen precipitation, and then BACK to snow for southern and central CT. At the IMMEDIATE SHORE, expect mostly rain and snow mix. I think northern CT could see a pretty significant snowfall from this storm. 
I will continue to monitor this very closely. Also, new data from our most trusted weather model will be out in about an hour.


----------



## melldog55

KartAnimal, What are your thoughts for Rhode Island for this weekend in terms of snow totals, ive seen 6-12, and 12-18, what do you think?


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1602831 said:


> BOSTON (CBS) - I am having a strong feeling of deja-vu as I write this. In fact, I feel like perhaps we could just re-publish my blog from last Wednesday (or the Wednesday before that at this point).
> 
> No doubt we are locked in a persistently stormy pattern with about two storms per week. We get a fairly benign or weak storm about midweek and then a much more significant storm each weekend.
> 
> This pattern looks as though it will continue for at least one more week as we are eyeing what might be yet another plowable snowfall this weekend.
> 
> Check: Interactive Radar | Current Conditions | Weather Blogs
> 
> It is early of course (yes I feel like I have said that a few times before too), but weather models have been pretty locked into this one for a while. Many of the finer details will need to be worked out in the coming days but, at this point, some 72 hours or so away, the odds are favoring a hit on southern New England.
> 
> This storm will be different from the last few in many ways. It will likely fall in-between the last two storms as far as impact and snow totals.
> 
> It certainly will not rival the Blizzard of 2013, our fifth biggest snowstorm on record and it is very likely to be more impactful than last weekend's storm which dropped 3-to-6 inches in eastern Massahcusetts and much less to the north and west.
> 
> So here are the details as I see them now, of course subject to change as we get closer to the weekend.
> 
> TIMELINE:
> 
> The first drops and flakes will begin to fall Saturday afternoon, likely ramping up during the evening and peaking overnight and Sunday morning.
> 
> It may take until Sunday afternoon or evening before this one totally shuts off, a good 24 hours or so of rain, snow and wind.
> 
> PRECIP TYPE:
> 
> You may have noticed I mentioned rain AND snow. Precipitation type will not be so cut and dry with this storm like the last few which have been all snow.
> 
> During the initial stages of this storm (Saturday afternoon and early Saturday night) the winds will be out of the east-southeast, a relatively mild wind direction for the coastline and southeastern Massachusetts.
> 
> So there will likely be some rain involved in those locations for the first quarter to half of this storm.
> 
> After midnight and during Sunday morning, winds will turn to the northeast and draw colder air into the system, likely turning any rain over to snow in all locations.
> 
> This will be a heavier, wetter snow closer to the coast and much lighter and fluffier north and west of Boston.
> 
> SNOW AMOUNTS:
> 
> Again, it is early, but this storm has the potential to dump 6-to-12 inches or a bit more where it stays all snow.
> 
> Where it is lighter and fluffier and accumulating more readily, I wouldn't be shocked to see upwards of 15 inches somewhere (Worcester Hills perhaps?).
> 
> Amounts would be lower where snow mixes with rain and also due to the heavier nature of the snow compacting it down.
> 
> WIND/COAST CONCERNS:
> 
> The winds will not be as fierce as last weekend or during the blizzard, but along the immediate coastline and especially over southeastern Massachusetts they will be very gusty, perhaps damaging, northeast winds early Sunday morning through midday Sunday.
> 
> At this point , the high tide to watch would be Sunday morning's which occurs right around 10 a.m. It is not astronomically that high, but minor to moderate coastal flooding is possible.
> 
> I can't stress enough that at this point we are still 3-to-4 days away from this event and many details need to be hashed out.
> 
> What I wrote above is just a summary as we see things now at this early stage, no doubt there will be changes to come.
> 
> Please stay tuned to updated forecasts for the remainder of the week and if you have weekend plans you may want to start preparing for yet another weekend disruption.


do you sell dairy products such as milk , eggs ? how about salt ? PLOWS ?

your starting a feedingfrenzy :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Spool it up;1602873 said:


> do you sell dairy products such as milk , eggs ? how about salt ? PLOWS ?
> 
> your starting a feedingfrenzy :laughing:


rofl afk to start a plow convenience store :laughing:
Tri-State Weather
New 12z GFS model run showing a tremendous amount of snow over the next week for all of New England, Vermont, New Hampshire and northern NY; *up to 4 feet in some spots*. Scale on this map is in inches. New 12z Euro run due in around 2pm.









Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**BIG STORM LOOKS PROMISING FOR SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY**
Inland portions of CT could be seeing significant snowfall amounts, ESPECIALLY northern CT and into southern MA. This will be a very heavy and wet snow which could bring down some power lines/trees. Shoreline will see a rain/snow mix, with much less accumulations.

Updates as the week progresses... but for now, I'm going to say EXPECT AND PREPARE for a storm on Saturday afternoon into Sunday. The exact track will determine the overall accumulations.


----------



## AC2717

i'll take a 6 to 12 storm please


----------



## KartAnimal29

melldog55;1602871 said:


> KartAnimal, What are your thoughts for Rhode Island for this weekend in terms of snow totals, ive seen 6-12, and 12-18, what do you think?


The 18z GFS and EURO are pretty much the same. I am worried about it being to warm for CT , RI and S MA now. I'm waiting on my buddy to send me the EURO text so I can see what it shows for temps. I need to look at the different heights


----------



## darryl g

BBC co;1602881 said:


> rofl afk to start a plow convenience store :laughing:
> Tri-State Weather
> New 12z GFS model run showing a tremendous amount of snow over the next week for all of New England, Vermont, New Hampshire and northern NY; *up to 4 feet in some spots*. Scale on this map is in inches. New 12z Euro run due in around 2pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
> ‎**BIG STORM LOOKS PROMISING FOR SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY**
> Inland portions of CT could be seeing significant snowfall amounts, ESPECIALLY northern CT and into southern MA. This will be a very heavy and wet snow which could bring down some power lines/trees. Shoreline will see a rain/snow mix, with much less accumulations.
> 
> Updates as the week progresses... but for now, I'm going to say EXPECT AND PREPARE for a storm on Saturday afternoon into Sunday. The exact track will determine the overall accumulations.


Thanks for the heads up! I just need enough snow to withhold service from my customers who haven't paid for the blizzard by that point, lol.


----------



## whitegmc

Exaclty, I am still waiting on payment from the blizzard, and the last little 4" deal we had sunday morning...


----------



## vlc

Sending February's bills out March 1st. Next month is going to be nice


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1602952 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just need enough snow to withhold service from my customers who haven't paid for the blizzard by that point, lol.


This might be Rain for CT Skippy, not so fast


----------



## eric02038

KartAnimal29;1602951 said:


> The 18z GFS and EURO are pretty much the same. I am worried about it being to warm for CT , RI and S MA now. I'm waiting on my buddy to send me the EURO text so I can see what it shows for temps. I need to look at the different heights


I heard wind will be changing direction sat night ,
blowing from the northwest


----------



## Spool it up

vlc;1602960 said:


> Sending February's bills out March 1st. Next month is going to be nice


its only "nice" after the checks are mailed to you and clear then , your overhead , payroll and truck maint is paid .
Then 15% off the top for UncleSam , should I stop there ?:laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

As it looks now it's all snow for CT , 1.66 of moisture at a 8:1 ratio.


----------



## BBC co

Curious what the Euro temps show the GRearth GFS has the rain line pushed out off the coast now for all night Saturday up to 9am Sunday when it comes on shore and then backs right back off and like eric just mentioned winds blowing from the nw


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'll be back later to look at this more, I have to finish up outside. BBC , if you have the time try to work on what the winds are going to do if ya can


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1602988 said:


> Curious what the Euro temps show the GRearth GFS has the rain line pushed out off the coast now for all night Saturday up to 9am Sunday when it comes on shore and then backs right back off and like eric just mentioned winds blowing from the nw


just be sure to stay in the truck and ride out the storm . :laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

melldog55;1602871 said:


> KartAnimal, What are your thoughts for Rhode Island for this weekend in terms of snow totals, ive seen 6-12, and 12-18, what do you think?






 :salute::laughing::laughing:


----------



## vlc

Spool it up;1602984 said:


> its only "nice" after the checks are mailed to you and clear then , your overhead , payroll and truck maint is paid .
> Then 15% off the top for UncleSam , should I stop there ?:laughing:


Talk about a buzzkill! Haha!


----------



## Spool it up

vlc;1603004 said:


> Talk about a buzzkill! Haha!


ROFLMBO .bigtime . gooood one :laughing::laughing:

no worries mate .


----------



## darryl g

vlc;1602960 said:


> Sending February's bills out March 1st. Next month is going to be nice


I usually bill monthly but I sent mine out to try to recover my expenses and to let people know how much my charges were. I have gas receipts for $300 for the storm and that's one pickup truck!!!


----------



## Spool it up

darryl g;1603018 said:


> I usually bill monthly but I sent mine out to try to recover my expenses and to let people know how much my charges were. I have gas receipts for $300 for the storm and that's one pickup truck!!!


people get amnesia sometimes . :laughing:


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1602995 said:


> I'll be back later to look at this more, I have to finish up outside. BBC , if you have the time try to work on what the winds are going to do if ya can


hey kart what your thoughts for boston thanks


----------



## BBC co

*Get your big boy boots out

The 12z Euro model is in, and it buries most of New England under up to 2 feet of snow this weekend including parts of Connecticut, Massachusetts, Vermont, Rhode Island, New Hampshire & Maine while giving mostly rain to NYC & points south. Not pictured here, is the euro projection showing up to 40 inches through March 1st for this region.*








*
NE Emergency News & WX Feed
‎*NOR'EASTER Alert* NH, MA, CT, RI, VT, ME, NY are being targeted once again for a snowstorm saturday into sunday. Models have been consistent in showing this. Please keep this in mind for planing purposes. As always it comes down to the track in terms of mixing/rain on the coast.*


----------



## rjfetz1

Spool it up;1603012 said:


> ROFLMBO .bigtime . gooood one :laughing::laughing:
> 
> no worries mate .


Great, a want-a-b comedian troll. Just what we need. Why can't you fool it up in PA?????


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

They don't have any snow. He's just jealous we keep getting huge storms and making money.


----------



## ss502gmc

BBC co;1602837 said:


> there used to be one over in hanson on rt27 if you leave pembroke and head toward tritown gas station over by whitman it was on the left before the hardware if your familiar with that area that was the only one i knew of when i lived down there. also there is one in whitman center by the train station not sure if its self serve


There is one on 28 in Bridgewater up road from the rotary.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ss502gmc;1603050 said:


> There is one on 28 in Bridgewater up road from the rotary.


Thanks. Just went to the one in Halifax on 106. Trying to keep the salt off the truck and plow


----------



## mulcahy mowing

BBC co;1603027 said:


> *Get your big boy boots out
> 
> The 12z Euro model is in, and it buries most of New England under up to 2 feet of snow this weekend including parts of Connecticut, Massachusetts, Vermont, Rhode Island, New Hampshire & Maine while giving mostly rain to NYC & points south. Not pictured here, is the euro projection showing up to 40 inches through March 1st for this region.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> NE Emergency News & WX Feed
> ‎*NOR'EASTER Alert* NH, MA, CT, RI, VT, ME, NY are being targeted once again for a snowstorm saturday into sunday. Models have been consistent in showing this. Please keep this in mind for planing purposes. As always it comes down to the track in terms of mixing/rain on the coast.*


18-24" possible for me it looks like, wow some season it has become


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^you can say that again


----------



## BBC co

watch it blow right out to sea lol the coastal areas could also end up as 90% rain still a big maybe don't start adding up checks yet

no idea what model this is but it shows big difference so only time will tell better


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Either way it's ok with me


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I would prefer Rain, then spring, then sunshine.


----------



## CashinH&P

THEGOLDPRO;1603077 said:


> I would prefer Rain, then spring, then sunshine.


Yep, I would be ok if this one went out to see. I would like to start clean ups and mulch!....then again another $3k from plowing would be ok too. Either way im ok with it haha


----------



## theholycow

THEGOLDPRO;1603077 said:


> I would prefer Rain, then spring, then sunshine.


If we're placing orders, I'd like to order a bulk pack of 70° dry sunny weather please.


----------



## Spool it up

rjfetz1;1603047 said:


> Great, a want-a-b comedian troll. Just what we need. Why can't you fool it up in PA?????


if the shoe fits . trolls follow trolls . thats how they grow to be adult trolls .troll:laughing:

now lets get back to the original post models .


----------



## lucky921

channel 7 calling for 4-8 boston and coast and 8-12 outside


----------



## 2006Sierra1500




----------



## BBC co

probably would not of happen had they had 4' of snow on each side of the street


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Is that birddseedds truck after he plows with it?


----------



## stevejfromRI

2006Sierra1500;1603132 said:


>


UNCLE...

where is that groundhog. im gonna make boots out of him,,,


----------



## Spool it up

got to be over 80 mph hit. horrific


----------



## Santry426

Only 4-8 booooo


----------



## vlc

Guess ill start getting the trucks ready...


----------



## BBC co

the totals i'm sure are going to do the usual rubber banding +/- for the next few days Friday we may have a real look at the expected amounts, all that matters is they are forecasting them which means the track of the storm should be good hope for the best and wash everything

lol i found him 


birddseedd;1590183 said:


> if you are talking about a sanoma or s10. something small like that then yes. but my half ton has a 5.7 hemi with a payload of 1300 and can tow 13 thousand lbs. if i tried that with my car the car would sit still untill the engine or trany blew. there is no comparison. to say so is *jsut perposterous*


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

This thread just depresses me to no end lol.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I swear i have PTSD lol,


----------



## BBC co

THEGOLDPRO;1603193 said:


> This thread just depresses me to no end lol.


let me add to it

WXeastern
Its hard for me to temper my excitement level down seeing what guidance is progging the next 10 days. Seeing how the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) has been neutral to positive for most of the winter we will likely see just how important a -NAO is during winter in regards to cold and snow over the next two weeks. Very active pattern coming up and the energy will have no where to go except for the eastern US.

This pattern will produce a significant winter storm system (possibly more than one) in the eastern US but questions of what type of storm and where it tracks are still up in the air. A monster "cutoff low" is not out of the question and neither is a strong "Miller A" type of system. Im not sure i've ever seen such a blocky pattern. *By the way..i've heard people talking about a possible early spring but mother nature doesnt seem to like that idea!!*

Northeast weather and education page
Storm #1 is already causing headaches out west. By tomorrow the Plains will be seeing blizzard conditions. Storm one is going to break into two areas. The northern part will head toward the Great Lakes., However, the Omiga block will kill it. The southern part will bring severe weather to parts of Dixie Alley and the Southeast , Thursday and Friday. Friday into Saturday the severe setup is such that it could be a decent winter outbreak.

Storm # 2 will swing over the Gulf states and them move off the Southeast Coast. From here it will move north and east. Right now, it looks like New England will take some kind of hit. It's difficult to see where the rain/snow line will form. But Connecticut, parts of Massachusetts and New Hampshire are looking better and better for snow. Based on how things seem to be trending NYC and Long Island would see a mix of rain and snow. Central and Eastern NYS would again be on the outside looking in, with light snowfall. But a shift west of 40 or 50 miles would bring the heavier snows into Southeast NYC, New Jersey, and parts of Pennsylvania. I'm not going to get into snowfall amounts. there is just too much time for things to change.

*With a negative NAO and a positive PNA it's only a matter of time before we see a major storm in the Northeast. We have several chances for Northeast storms. Of course we the one for this weekend. But we also have shots 5-7 days after that 1-2nd and then maybe another one for March 5-7.*


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Thats it. I give in. UNCLE. Lets go get the groundhog


----------



## theholycow

stevejfromRI;1603153 said:


> UNCLE...
> 
> where is that groundhog. im gonna make boots out of him,,,





THEGOLDPRO;1603193 said:


> This thread just depresses me to no end lol.





THEGOLDPRO;1603194 said:


> I swear i have PTSD lol,





2006Sierra1500;1603214 said:


> Thats it. I give in. UNCLE. Lets go get the groundhog


I'm with these guys.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

"ground-hog ground-hog"
"Hey marge, look, those idiots don't even know where we live"
"DOH!"


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Still pails in comparison to the storm two weeks ago.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Sucks for you guys down on the Cape


----------



## mansf123

trucks in the shop getting some work done on it so shes ready to push some snow come saturday. Even though we may be only getting 8 inches that is going to be like getting 20 inches of fluffy snow. this stuff might be like concrete


----------



## fordtruck661

Great the truck is supposed to go in for transmission work this weekend.....I hope it turns into all rain...........I still have no where to put more snow


----------



## ducaticorse

Some of you guys are starting to get under my skin, all except for goldpro who seems to hate snow in the middle of summer. You guys ***** and complain about no to low snow totals, then ***** and complain when there is too much. Actually, I know for a fact now that y'all are New Englanders, cuz you're never fahkin happy!!! Ill take all the snow we can get, till about April 1. Then, to hell with it. Until then, bring it on. 

I am picking up another bobcat 463 tomorrow for sidewalk duty, this winter has been good to my business, and I am eternally grateful. You all should be too.


----------



## BBC co

:laughing: some times I think this thread is funnier then tv programs


ducaticorse;1603362 said:


> Some of you guys are starting to get under my skin, all except for goldpro who seems to hate snow in the middle of summer. You guys ***** and complain about no to low snow totals, then ***** and complain when there is too much. Actually, I know for a fact now that y'all are New Englanders, cuz you're never fahkin happy!!! Ill take all the snow we can get, till about April 1. Then, to hell with it. Until then, bring it on.
> 
> I am picking up another bobcat 463 tomorrow for sidewalk duty, this winter has been good to my business, and I am eternally grateful. You all should be too.


----------



## fordtruck661

ducaticorse;1603362 said:


> Some of you guys are starting to get under my skin, all except for goldpro who seems to hate snow in the middle of summer. You guys ***** and complain about no to low snow totals, then ***** and complain when there is too much. Actually, I know for a fact now that y'all are New Englanders, cuz you're never fahkin happy!!! Ill take all the snow we can get, till about April 1. Then, to hell with it. Until then, bring it on.
> 
> I am picking up another bobcat 463 tomorrow for sidewalk duty, this winter has been good to my business, and I am eternally grateful. You all should be too.


Well I think we are all snowed out because of the blizzard........We all love snow but not 3' of it at once...After that nightmare Im ready to call it quits for this year.... Where if we only had a foot I would still want more..Not the mention it will turn into more of a nightmare when we get more snow and I have nowhere to put the snow lol


----------



## theholycow

ducaticorse;1603362 said:


> Actually, I know for a fact now that y'all are New Englanders, cuz you're never fahkin happy!!!.


Well, you're right about that! But I've damn well never wanted snow. If I never shoveled a single shovelful of snow again I would not lament the loss, and I've felt that way since I was a kid. If my wife didn't want to live within driving distance of her family we would totally move somewhere that doesn't get snow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

ducaticorse;1603362 said:


> Some of you guys are starting to get under my skin, all except for goldpro who seems to hate snow in the middle of summer. You guys ***** and complain about no to low snow totals, then ***** and complain when there is too much. Actually, I know for a fact now that y'all are New Englanders, cuz you're never fahkin happy!!! Ill take all the snow we can get, till about April 1. Then, to hell with it. Until then, bring it on.
> 
> I am picking up another bobcat 463 tomorrow for sidewalk duty, this winter has been good to my business, and I am eternally grateful. You all should be too.


Usually I fawkin love snow....but this is too much. A foot every other weekend? This ain't Alaska....for frigs sakes


----------



## quigleysiding

A few more events would finish the year off nice.... Thumbs Up


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1603362 said:


> Some of you guys are starting to get under my skin, all except for goldpro who seems to hate snow in the middle of summer. You guys ***** and complain about no to low snow totals, then ***** and complain when there is too much. Actually, I know for a fact now that y'all are New Englanders, cuz you're never fahkin happy!!! Ill take all the snow we can get, till about April 1. Then, to hell with it. Until then, bring it on.
> 
> I am picking up another bobcat 463 tomorrow for sidewalk duty, this winter has been good to my business, and I am eternally grateful. You all should be too.


love all the snow hope it keeps up into first week of April alot of people complained there was no snow then we get hit and still complained if you don't like it move or get out of the business


----------



## Spool it up

2006Sierra1500;1603387 said:


> Usually I fawkin love snow....but this is too much. A foot every other weekend? This ain't Alaska....for frigs sakes


oh , go have a Hortons for friggs sake :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'll keep my DD


----------



## fishinRI13

ducaticorse;1603362 said:


> Some of you guys are starting to get under my skin, all except for goldpro who seems to hate snow in the middle of summer. You guys ***** and complain about no to low snow totals, then ***** and complain when there is too much. Actually, I know for a fact now that y'all are New Englanders, cuz you're never fahkin happy!!! Ill take all the snow we can get, till about April 1. Then, to hell with it. Until then, bring it on.
> 
> I am picking up another bobcat 463 tomorrow for sidewalk duty, this winter has been good to my business, and I am eternally grateful. You all should be too.


You could go back and look at the posts from around the end of december and everyone was ready to put the plows away for the winter, that we werent going to get any snow and it was a total bust. February rolls in and this talk about storms starts getting serious. one big storm and everyone has had enough. Im with you, bring it on all winter. Its certainly making up for the lack of winter last year for those of us who dont have seasonals. The more snow the better until mid to end of march. then im set and it can get warm again. just my 2 cents.


----------



## ejsmass2

I am ready for a 4 foot snow storm but then again I only have my own driveway and have the plow backed up with a kubota tractor.


----------



## lucky921

Wxrisk.com
ABOUT THE WEEKEND STORM for the eastern PA NJ NYC LONG ISLAND and all of NEW ENGLAND...

as the Midwest Low dies off the 2ndary reforms SAT over the SE States... tracks over far eastern VA.. across the Delmarva and close to Cape Cod/ the " benchmark" area ( 40n and 70w) by Sunday am. This coastal track COMBINED with a weakening HIGH to the northeast... that has "old" cold air ... and that is weay too far east.. will allow low level snow to rain over NJ NYC long Island much of CT RI and eastern Mass. 

several Inches could fall over southern CT BEFORE the Mix or changeover and most of INTERIOR SE NY will stay all snow or mixed then go back to snow... northern CT all of mass up to Worcester stays all snow as does all of eastern NY NH VT and Maine. 12-24" are POSSIBLE in these areas... and western and central Mass intom southern NH 24"+ is also Possible.

BOSTON mixes for 6 hrs but does NOT go over to all/ Plain rain.


----------



## theholycow

ejsmass2;1603439 said:


> I am ready for a 4 foot snow storm but then again I only have my own driveway and have the plow backed up with a kubota tractor.


Great, when it happens feel free to come over to my house and assist me. My Snowbear took a beating, my snowblower is broken, and one of my pairs of tire chains needs repair...and I'm going to run out of space unless I can get a loader in here to move some piles. I didn't get enough meltage to make room for another 2 feet, let alone 4, and I plowed/piled as conservatively as possible. My driveway's gonna get REAL narrow...

My neighbor had a Kubota tractor with a nice little loader bucket. He regrets having sold it a couple years ago, now.


----------



## ejsmass2

theholycow;1603455 said:


> Great, when it happens feel free to come over to my house and assist me. My Snowbear took a beating, my snowblower is broken, and one of my pairs of tire chains needs repair...and I'm going to run out of space unless I can get a loader in here to move some piles. I didn't get enough meltage to make room for another 2 feet, let alone 4, and I plowed/piled as conservatively as possible. My driveway's gonna get REAL narrow...
> 
> My neighbor had a Kubota tractor with a nice little loader bucket. He regrets having sold it a couple years ago, now.


Deal. My plow and blower can only be used for good. My blower is getting a new pull start overnight and will be ready tomorrow. My tire chains are ready to go on the duratracs. The xblade on the 350 diesel is ready and spare parts are stocked.


----------



## melldog55

*spool outa here*



Spool it up;1603421 said:


> oh , go have a Hortons for friggs sake :laughing:


your hilarious we drink dd, why dont you spool it up right back to Pa you comic


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

fordtruck661;1603373 said:


> .We all love snow but not 3' of it at once.


Speak for yourself i *HATE* snow with a passion.


----------



## vlc

Bring it on! Daddy needs a new skid steer! I'll take 1 big storm a week


----------



## abbe

Let it snow biches, man up or sell your plow sissies!


----------



## fishinRI13

abbe;1603492 said:


> Let it snow biches, man up or sell your plow sissies!


Bet your a$$. Bring it on. Ill be buying a new truck after this winter. The more money winter brings, the smaller the loan is i have to take out. I say let it snow until april.


----------



## darryl g

I have plenty of room on all of my accounts for more snow because I plan ahead when I plow.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

2006Sierra1500;1603432 said:


> I'll keep my DD


X2! (+10 characters)


----------



## eric02038

darryl g;1603508 said:


> I have plenty of room on all of my accounts for more snow because I plan ahead when I plow.


Boom!


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1603475 said:


> Speak for yourself i *HATE* snow with a passion.


I'm with Ben


----------



## trickynicky17

abbe;1603492 said:


> Let it snow biches, man up or sell your plow sissies!


Damm right abbe im with you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spool it up

no better time than the present to start up a new roofing biz up yonder


----------



## quigleysiding

Spool it up;1603670 said:


> no better time than the present to start up a new roofing biz up yonder


Theres to many roofer sider people up here now. Stay in your cave down threre.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1602711 said:


> sounding like more than a foot
> 
> you got other stuff to do besides snow or are just tired of it?
> 
> I'm not planning anything until mid april so I can't get enough (famous last words)


I'm just tired of it in general. I used to love snow. 10-12 years ago I had like 20-25 driveways, 2 trucks with plows so if 1 ever broke I just grabbed the other one, did it all myself. Loved doing it, no stress. I've gotten a lot bigger now. Not big by any means in terms of guys who do a lot of snow work but I have quite a few small parking lots and a boat load of driveways. It just isn't fun for me anymore, especially the big storms. I have a couple seasonal contracts and save enough money throughout the year to get me through the winter paying my mortgage, bills etc. 3-6, 4-8 storms are no big deal but anything more than that give me nightmares. My phone rings constantly between my crew, customers, new customers wanting service. Friends and family call for these and it's tough to say no. I end up being out for days between removal plowing etc. One big thing goes wrong on a truck and I'm not looking at a very big profit.

I also do carpentry, did that out of high school and nearly every winter. So I always try to take on a small job for a friend or family member over the winter. I recently started a bathroom, kitchen floor, front door, slider and a bunch of odds and ends. Not to mention I have to get landscaping equipment ready for spring etc. I have plenty to keep me busy and I don't mind a small storm but overall, I hate snow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

i might just be able to replace the rusty 99 after this season! Shweeeet


----------



## Spool it up

quigleysiding;1603784 said:


> Theres to many roofer sider people up here now. Stay in your cave down threre.


its cold in this cave . lookin to take a gander up yonder and explore the playing field


----------



## BigLou80

lucky921;1603454 said:


> Wxrisk.com
> ABOUT THE WEEKEND STORM for the eastern PA NJ NYC LONG ISLAND and all of NEW ENGLAND...
> 
> as the Midwest Low dies off the 2ndary reforms SAT over the SE States... tracks over far eastern VA.. across the Delmarva and close to Cape Cod/ the " benchmark" area ( 40n and 70w) by Sunday am. This coastal track COMBINED with a weakening HIGH to the northeast... that has "old" cold air ... and that is weay too far east.. will allow low level snow to rain over NJ NYC long Island much of CT RI and eastern Mass.
> 
> several Inches could fall over southern CT BEFORE the Mix or changeover and most of INTERIOR SE NY will stay all snow or mixed then go back to snow... northern CT all of mass up to Worcester stays all snow as does all of eastern NY NH VT and Maine. 12-24" are POSSIBLE in these areas... and western and central Mass intom southern NH 24"+ is also Possible.
> 
> BOSTON mixes for 6 hrs but does NOT go over to all/ Plain rain.


The NWS has rain/mix coming all the way in to the I91 corridor There is no way it's raining 90 miles inland and not in Boston


----------



## ducaticorse

Bring this! I'm picking up another 463 today today and am just going to drop it off over to my biggest commercial resi in anticipation of using it on the walks. Snow crews here in town are scrambling to relocate existing snow in anticipation of a big one.


----------



## vlc

I'm going out today to relocate some snow to make room at a few accounts. Only problem is, I only have a toro dingo. I need a bigger toy... Looks like I can get one this spring if these storms keep up.


----------



## quigleysiding

Spool it up;1603800 said:


> its cold in this cave . lookin to take a gander up yonder and explore the playing field


Good luck with that. I used to have two roofing crews going 24/7. Now I sell about two roofs a month. The price of materials has doubled in the last four years and the price of jobs have stayed almost the same. Everybody low balling everything trying to keep there guys busy. They are doing jobs for nothing. I have been keeping my crew busy doing mostly vinyl siding

The caves up this way are cold too


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1603813 said:


> I'm going out today to relocate some snow to make room at a few accounts. Only problem is, I only have a toro dingo. I need a bigger toy... Looks like I can get one this spring if these storms keep up.


Do you have the blower attachment for it? I am looking to pull the trigger on the blower and use it on my 463. GPM numbers match up. What are your thoughts on it if you have it?


----------



## ducaticorse

quigleysiding;1603816 said:


> Good luck with that. I used to have two roofing crews going 24/7. Now I sell about two roofs a month. The price of materials has doubled in the last four years and the price of jobs have stayed almost the same. Everybody low balling everything trying to keep there guys busy. They are doing jobs for nothing. I have been keeping my crew busy doing mostly vinyl siding
> 
> The caves up this way are cold too


Any trade that can be learned and done relatively "easily" with a low start up cost is under the same threat of market saturation. I have a small tree service, and I do pretty well, but now on CL it seems as though anyone with a rope and saw is a tree service now a days. They cant really compete without a 10 K chipper and a 20K bucket truck (low low end), if they could, I would have already left the biz and thought of something else to do.


----------



## vlc

I don't, but looking to get one for next season. I've heard mostly good things about them. The only bad thing I've heard from my dealer is that the casing should be a little beefier. Too many people try to go forward too fast and just crumple the casing. I was looking at the Quick Attach brand and they seem to use a heavier gauge metal.


----------



## linckeil

THEGOLDPRO;1603475 said:


> Speak for yourself i *HATE* snow with a passion.


find a new line of work in the winter. not everyone loves their jobs, but i couldnt imagine ever doing something i "hate with a passion".

and we all know very well you hate winter, snow and plowing - you make this comment every other day.


----------



## ducaticorse

BigLou80;1603805 said:


> The NWS has rain/mix coming all the way in to the I91 corridor There is no way it's raining 90 miles inland and not in Boston


News as of 7AM is reporting no rain for MA with the exception of the far cape and extreme south coast line....

This is going to be a heavy wet snow. IE miserable.


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1603824 said:


> Any trade that can be learned and done relatively "easily" with a low start up cost is under the same threat of market saturation. I have a small tree service, and I do pretty well, but now on CL it seems as though anyone with a rope and saw is a tree service now a days. They cant really compete without a 10 K chipper and a 20K bucket truck (low low end), if they could, I would have already left the biz and thought of something else to do.


I've been doing landscaping for the past 6 years. And thought I'd try to get into tree work a couple years ago. Bought an old chuck-and-duck, pole saw, ropes, etc... Realized quickly that it's not for me. Don't like heights, way too dangerous, plus the the cost of insurance was ridiculous! I'll just stay on the ground  much respect to you Ducati. That's a tough business to be in.


----------



## vlc

That and roofers. Much respect! I won't get on any roof higher than a single story ranch


----------



## cpmi

As of now looks like mainly mix/rain for most of CT :-(


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1603825 said:


> I don't, but looking to get one for next season. I've heard mostly good things about them. The only bad thing I've heard from my dealer is that the casing should be a little beefier. Too many people try to go forward too fast and just crumple the casing. I was looking at the Quick Attach brand and they seem to use a heavier gauge metal.


I found one lightly used for 2400 in my area, more than I want to spend at this point in the season, but am thinking about it. Whats the one from quick attach priced at?


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1603832 said:


> I've been doing landscaping for the past 6 years. And thought I'd try to get into tree work a couple years ago. Bought an old chuck-and-duck, pole saw, ropes, etc... Realized quickly that it's not for me. Don't like heights, way too dangerous, plus the the cost of insurance was ridiculous! I'll just stay on the ground  much respect to you Ducati. That's a tough business to be in.


LOL, yeah people in the snow biz think their insurance is high lol. I started carrying snow liability, saw how cheap it was and I felt like saying to the agent, just charge me double for extra protection at those rates!

My tree WC ins alone is 14.5% of payroll no accidents. Im hoping to reduce that by a few percentage points the longer I am in business, but it's pretty much the standard for MA.

And PS, I HATE heights too.


----------



## ducaticorse

linckeil;1603827 said:


> find a new line of work in the winter. not everyone loves their jobs, but i couldnt imagine ever doing something i "hate with a passion".
> 
> and we all know very well you hate winter, snow and plowing - you make this comment every other day.


Word.

I dont "love" the work, but it makes me more money than anything else I can do in the winter with existing equipment I already own. I am thankful for the snow.


----------



## unhcp

Snow=Money 

More Snow=More Money


----------



## Santry426

I'll take some heavy snow, it stays where it's supposed to rather then blow all over the place


----------



## nepatsfan

linckeil;1603827 said:


> find a new line of work in the winter. not everyone loves their jobs, but i couldnt imagine ever doing something i "hate with a passion".
> 
> and we all know very well you hate winter, snow and plowing - you make this comment every other day.


Sometimes it's just not that easy. I wish it was. Unfortunately you get so deep in it between equipment, contracts, landscape customers(afraid if someone else takes their lot/ driveway they may move in on the landscaping too), money aspect. I don't really hate it with a passion, but I am getting to that point myself. I need it to support my family and don't know anything else, or have a better way of making money. It is fairly difficult to find work in the winter for about any trade, especially if it's only winter you are doing it in. I do already pick up side carpentry jobs but I usually just charge a decent weeks pay to do it and only do it for people I know. Landscaping and plowing pretty much go hand and hand.8 - 9 months of the year outweigh the 3-4 miserable ones.


----------



## linckeil

unhcp;1603870 said:


> Snow=Money
> 
> More Snow=More Money


until something breaks..... the more snow, the more likely things will break.

4 6" storms is better for me, my equipment, and my wallet then one 24" dumping. i'd imagine this to be true for anyone who plows.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500




----------



## Spool it up

ducaticorse;1603856 said:


> LOL, yeah people in the snow biz think their insurance is high lol. I started carrying snow liability, saw how cheap it was and I felt like saying to the agent, just charge me double for extra protection at those rates!
> 
> My tree WC ins alone is 14.5% of payroll no accidents. Im hoping to reduce that by a few percentage points the longer I am in business, but it's pretty much the standard for MA.
> 
> And PS, I HATE heights too.


im willing to bet more than half here dont know what WC is let alone obtaining propper liabilitypayup


----------



## BBC co

ducati do you go up in the bucket alot?I hate climbing trees but have no problems with 60' in a arial lift or roofs with a harness, tho I do my best to stay off them. Does the bucket make the heights easier for you is all I am wondering


----------



## BBC co

I'm having a hard time beliving that snow totals map I only see the rain line anywhere near that far into the ma coast for more then a few hours errr well just looked at the GFS and it has rain temps after 12am sunday to monday for all the coast and those snow fall totals that wbz are showing.
But the NAM has a different run showing it off coast with a lot more snow for us but with a sharp drop in totals on the coast still shown below will post the EURO snow projection when I find it but 2pm will bring more info on that 











Spool it up;1603883 said:


> im willing to bet more than half here dont know what WC is let alone obtaining propper liabilitypayup


wc is when you have a great night and made lots of money then fall on your ass as soon as you open the truck door and end up out of work for a year :laughing:


----------



## linckeil

nepatsfan;1603878 said:


> Sometimes it's just not that easy. I wish it was. Unfortunately you get so deep in it between equipment, contracts, landscape customers(afraid if someone else takes their lot/ driveway they may move in on the landscaping too), money aspect. I don't really hate it with a passion, but I am getting to that point myself. I need it to support my family and don't know anything else, or have a better way of making money. It is fairly difficult to find work in the winter for about any trade, especially if it's only winter you are doing it in. I do already pick up side carpentry jobs but I usually just charge a decent weeks pay to do it and only do it for people I know. Landscaping and plowing pretty much go hand and hand.8 - 9 months of the year outweigh the 3-4 miserable ones.


i'm not crazy about it either, but how could i "hate with a passion" something that makes me more money per hour than anything else i do in the summer, spring, or fall? make it worth your while.

anyway..... anyone got weather updates?


----------



## unhcp

linckeil;1603881 said:


> until something breaks..... the more snow, the more likely things will break.
> 
> 4 6" storms is better for me, my equipment, and my wallet then one 24" dumping. i'd imagine this to be true for anyone who plows.


I will agree with that, but I will take what I can get


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1603884 said:


> ducati do you go up in the bucket alot?I hate climbing trees but have no problems with 60' in a arial lift or roofs with a harness, tho I do my best to stay off them. Does the bucket make the heights easier for you is all I am wondering


I stick to the bucket trucks. I don't climb trees. It is inefficient, and costly, unless access to the tree via bucket is out of the question. I can dismantle a tree with a bucket in a third of the time an standard experienced climber would be able to. It also saves greatly on the stamina of the cutter. Tree climbing is strenuous work. The little guys that do it are like ants, pound for pound, some of the strongest MF's I know.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1603888 said:


> I'm having a hard time beliving that snow totals map I only see the rain line anywhere near that far into the ma coast for more then a few hours
> 
> wc is when you have a great night and made lots of money then fall on your ass as soon as you open the truck door and end up out of work for a year :laughing:


Ha, I elect to keep my ass off of my WC premium, its soley for my guys protection, and the protection of my custy's. Officers of the LLC are allowed to option out. I just watch what I do, and try and keep bone headed moves to a bare minimum.

What side of the totals do you not agree with? The high side or low? What is your opinion of totals for the Boston area?


----------



## AC2717

I do not think rain line will come up to Boston at all from the south, or if that maybe for an hour or so, just enough to make a sheet of ice under the snow


----------



## Spool it up

your in the line of fire . 40-50 mile shift by that exploding L then we all get wacked . models all over the place with this one as well . 

we have weather people dancing all around this one down here .

were looking at an ICE event fri nite so far here . bout time we unload some of this brazilian bulk


----------



## BBC co

i updated the post abouve am looking for some new info atm will let you know we need kartanimal for the euro winds and temps but it looks like the wbz totals maybe on the low side based on the 6z NAM and 0z EURO but 2pm today i'm sure kart will have a more accurate idea of actual total possibilities to early for me to tell if I had to guess.


















But I love the snow and the work so I say bring on 3x 1'+ storms I need the money that's why I plow lol


----------



## Spool it up

AC2717;1603908 said:


> I do not think rain line will come up to Boston at all from the south, or if that maybe for an hour or so, just enough to make a sheet of ice under the snow


nothing like getting tar n feathered . chains are hanging in the shop . taking no prisoners .


----------



## ducaticorse

Spool it up;1603921 said:


> nothing like getting tar n feathered . chains are hanging in the shop . taking no prisoners .


LOL. I tried chains for the first time this blizzard. threw one tire right off the bat, (recovered thank goodness) and just took the other set off before I lost those too.

These were new v-bar chains. Any pointers on how to run them properly? I do have the spreaders.


----------



## theholycow

quigleysiding;1603816 said:


> Good luck with that. I used to have two roofing crews going 24/7. Now I sell about two roofs a month. The price of materials has doubled in the last four years and the price of jobs have stayed almost the same. Everybody low balling everything trying to keep there guys busy. They are doing jobs for nothing. I have been keeping my crew busy doing mostly vinyl siding
> 
> The caves up this way are cold too


You're scoring vinyl siding jobs? I thought nobody was buying siding in this economy...I haven't driven past a siding job in forever.



nepatsfan;1603878 said:


> Sometimes it's just not that easy. I wish it was. Unfortunately you get so deep in it between equipment, contracts, landscape customers(afraid if someone else takes their lot/ driveway they may move in on the landscaping too), money aspect. I don't really hate it with a passion, but I am getting to that point myself. I need it to support my family and don't know anything else, or have a better way of making money. It is fairly difficult to find work in the winter for about any trade, especially if it's only winter you are doing it in. I do already pick up side carpentry jobs but I usually just charge a decent weeks pay to do it and only do it for people I know. Landscaping and plowing pretty much go hand and hand.8 - 9 months of the year outweigh the 3-4 miserable ones.


...and in this economy it's not like it's easy to choose whatever you want to do, you gotta do whatever work you can get.


----------



## theholycow

ducaticorse;1603927 said:


> LOL. I tried chains for the first time this blizzard. threw one tire right off the bat, (recovered thank goodness) and just took the other set off before I lost those too.
> 
> These were new v-bar chains. Any pointers on how to run them properly? I do have the spreaders.


I tried them for the first time that day too, and I loved them. A pair of newfangled diamond chains and a pair of V-bars. Threw one diamond chain when it broke too much (and it started to wrap around my front end but I noticed it before it got bad), and the other one broke a little too, but the V-bars were tough and I was very happy. Only disappointment was that I didn't have enough rubber straps. I bought more.

Put them on as tight as you can, drive a little bit, tighten them up as much as you can, drive a little bit, check tightness and retighten if necessary. Use a crapload of rubber straps and/or one of those spider straps made for chains.

I gotta buy some repair links for those diamond chains. Anybody have any thoughts on that? (I wish I had the budget to get another pair of those heavy duty V-bars!)


----------



## linckeil

ducaticorse;1603927 said:


> LOL. I tried chains for the first time this blizzard. threw one tire right off the bat, (recovered thank goodness) and just took the other set off before I lost those too.
> 
> These were new v-bar chains. Any pointers on how to run them properly? I do have the spreaders.


install them when the truck is on a floor jack (not always possible i know).

get the chains as tight as you possibly can without the speaders. spin the tire and reorient the chains to get things nice and tight. take up slack as you go along. you'll be surprised how tight you can get them if you are patient. a little extra work at this stage means a lot less frustration and wasted time down the road.

then put on the spreaders/tensioners. keep an eye on the chains, but if they are put on properly as described above, they will not need adjustments.

for those guys that need to remove them between accounts as the distance is too far to travel with chains on - get a tighter route as chains on dry pavement will rattle you and truck to death, as well as wear chains much quicker and take much longer to get from point a to point b as you really shouldn't travel much over 30 mph.

or look into the cable type "chains" - not the same traction level, but better than bare tires and goes down the road smoothly. these should also be installed using the same method.


----------



## 02powerstroke

whats the word for the cape still rain?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

2-4 wet wet wet


----------



## BBC co

yes every thing is leaning toward a sloppy mess on the cape slight chance of more snow toward the bridges but that's a big if depending on the rain line


----------



## Spool it up

ducaticorse;1603927 said:


> LOL. I tried chains for the first time this blizzard. threw one tire right off the bat, (recovered thank goodness) and just took the other set off before I lost those too.
> 
> These were new v-bar chains. Any pointers on how to run them properly? I do have the spreaders.


put them on before storm . take a gentle ride around the block . retighten and snug adjusters . have spare liks avail with chain tool

i had a set fly off and just miss a news reporter near a local diner in 1989 and caught it
on live tv


----------



## rjfetz1

Spool it up;1603960 said:


> i had a set fly off and just miss a news reporter near a local diner in 1989 and caught it
> on live tv


Got video to prove that?? :laughing:

Why do you feel the need to advertise your business in large letters on a plow site?????

Again, today, WHAT are you doing here? Take a prsport


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Did i mention i hate snow??


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1603785 said:


> I'm just tired of it in general. I used to love snow. 10-12 years ago I had like 20-25 driveways, 2 trucks with plows so if 1 ever broke I just grabbed the other one, did it all myself. Loved doing it, no stress. I've gotten a lot bigger now. Not big by any means in terms of guys who do a lot of snow work but I have quite a few small parking lots and a boat load of driveways. It just isn't fun for me anymore, especially the big storms. I have a couple seasonal contracts and save enough money throughout the year to get me through the winter paying my mortgage, bills etc. 3-6, 4-8 storms are no big deal but anything more than that give me nightmares. My phone rings constantly between my crew, customers, new customers wanting service. Friends and family call for these and it's tough to say no. I end up being out for days between removal plowing etc. One big thing goes wrong on a truck and I'm not looking at a very big profit.
> 
> I also do carpentry, did that out of high school and nearly every winter. So I always try to take on a small job for a friend or family member over the winter. I recently started a bathroom, kitchen floor, front door, slider and a bunch of odds and ends. Not to mention I have to get landscaping equipment ready for spring etc. I have plenty to keep me busy and I don't mind a small storm but overall, I hate snow.


dude I can feel your pain

I have one large zero tolerance commercial lot I can almost see from my house/shop that takes all my assets and a smaller retail lot directly across the street

about 6 to 8residentials(depending on the event) all within 1/2 mile of the shop
backups for everything-hand picked crew-and a network of professionals and friends for emergency support both ways

I've really tried to get the stress level down as low as possible(mai-tais really help)

I know you have a young family and not spending time with them must suck

I'm thinking we got 30+/- days left to this season,thats only 720 hrs or 43200 mins or 2,592,000 secs left

start counting off

I'm close, let me know if I can help-or!!!


----------



## unhcp

THEGOLDPRO;1603988 said:


> Did i mention i hate snow??


Snow hates you


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
The first new model run of the day is in, the 12z NAM and it buries much of New England in over 1 foot of snow with portions of Massachusetts exceeding 20 inches for this weekend's storm.










Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**11:30 am WEATHER UPDATE**

As of this morning's new data... the storm for Saturday shows signs of slowing down a bit. I'm expecting the lighter precipitation to start between 3-7 pm on Saturday (some flurries or a few passing snow showers aren't out of the question). Storm should wind down before noon on Sunday.

So here's the details:
Storm starts off as snow, and then most of the state will see a transition over to plain rain by dark. By Sunday morning, a transition BACK OVER to snow will take place.
Extreme northern CT and higher elevations likely will see a mainly snow event.

*****The issue with this forecast is that the upper atmosphere is supportive of snow as well as the surface, but the problem lies in between. At our 850 mb height (about 5,000 ft up), we will see temperatures RISE ABOVE freezing, which will change over a lot of this snow in CT to rain*****

So if I were forced to put some numbers down initially, let's say along the I-84 corridor, expect about 2-4 inches of snow transitioning to sleet/rain and then back to snow by Sunday morning.
South of I-84 will see a few snow showers initially, but then see mostly rain until Sunday morning, where an inch or two may be seen.
Northern CT will see anywhere from 4-8 inches of snow with locally higher amounts definitely possible (close to a foot not out of the question).

** So the BIG question is where that upper air rain/snow line sets up. THAT IS KEY!! KEEP IN MIND A LOT CAN CHANGE STILL! **

So with that said, I'll fine tune my forecast later tonight.


----------



## whitegmc

looks like Milford is in the grey area of 14-16...looks like i'll be putting the plow on tonight and moving some piles back after work...once those one piles freeze, they are impossible to move haha


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1604090 said:


> Tri-State Weather
> The first new model run of the day is in, the 12z NAM and it buries much of New England in over 1 foot of snow with portions of Massachusetts exceeding 20 inches for this weekend's storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
> ‎**11:30 am WEATHER UPDATE**
> 
> As of this morning's new data... the storm for Saturday shows signs of slowing down a bit. I'm expecting the lighter precipitation to start between 3-7 pm on Saturday (some flurries or a few passing snow showers aren't out of the question). Storm should wind down before noon on Sunday.
> 
> So here's the details:
> Storm starts off as snow, and then most of the state will see a transition over to plain rain by dark. By Sunday morning, a transition BACK OVER to snow will take place.
> Extreme northern CT and higher elevations likely will see a mainly snow event.
> 
> *****The issue with this forecast is that the upper atmosphere is supportive of snow as well as the surface, but the problem lies in between. At our 850 mb height (about 5,000 ft up), we will see temperatures RISE ABOVE freezing, which will change over a lot of this snow in CT to rain*****
> 
> So if I were forced to put some numbers down initially, let's say along the I-84 corridor, expect about 2-4 inches of snow transitioning to sleet/rain and then back to snow by Sunday morning.
> South of I-84 will see a few snow showers initially, but then see mostly rain until Sunday morning, where an inch or two may be seen.
> Northern CT will see anywhere from 4-8 inches of snow with locally higher amounts definitely possible (close to a foot not out of the question).
> 
> ** So the BIG question is where that upper air rain/snow line sets up. THAT IS KEY!! KEEP IN MIND A LOT CAN CHANGE STILL! **
> 
> So with that said, I'll fine tune my forecast later tonight.


What do u think for us. I'm confused


----------



## BBC co

here's a close up on milford if I lived there I would prepare to get nailed but still to far out to say for sure 









I think that Pembroke is far enough inland that you'll be in at least the 6" range if not more hoping we all get at least that out of it, but still just a wait and see. I don't expect much of a forecasted accuracy for the Boston south shore area till at least tomorrow, possible even another storm we just have to look out the windows and see whats falling and when it starts to get a real idea where the end totals may end up for those of us in the questionable areas of the coast. Kartanimal may have a better idea also as I am very new to this still myself, but most of the mets are tight lipped on this one not much info out there


----------



## KartAnimal29

My thought's


----------



## BBC co

did you install the vplow on it incorrectly causing it to sink?


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1604157 said:


> did you install the vplow on it incorrectly causing it to sink?


I think he forgot the chains :crying:


----------



## abbe

So what's the general consensus for RI? Rain or snow, or a mix? big or little?


----------



## theholycow

Obviously it needs Timbrens to keep it up high enough.


----------



## AC2717

Channel 7 in Boston just upped their total 6 to 10 right in boston proper, outside 10-16


----------



## ducaticorse

AC2717;1604178 said:


> Channel 7 in Boston just upped their total 6 to 10 right in boston proper, outside 10-16


Just came on here to report the same thing..


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

8 to 12 plus for my area


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is another E SNE storm. CT basically gets next to nothing now. I'm looking forward to March 1-3 now. That definitely has a better set up to it.


----------



## AC2717

Kart
don't leave us MA guys hanging without updates even though CT is probably out of the picture


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's another E SNE storm with less moisture according to the EURO. Boston only see a little over 1 inch of moisture now.


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1604260 said:


> It's another E SNE storm with less moisture according to the EURO. Boston only see a little over 1 inch of moisture now.


Only 1 inch of moisture is still 10 inches of snow, correct?


----------



## BBC co

this one is probably leaning toward the 1"precip : 8"snow because of the temps it will be less but heavier


----------



## Santry426

At a 10:1 ratio yes


----------



## KartAnimal29

Santry426;1604279 said:


> At a 10:1 ratio yes


8:1 ratio for this one


----------



## mackclmodel

How much you want to bet by Saturday afternoon it will be out to sea


----------



## ducaticorse

mackclmodel;1604297 said:


> How much you want to bet by Saturday afternoon it will be out to sea


Hope not. My new to me Bobcat 463 will be here in about 25 minutes. Am looking forward to using it on the sidewalks on my bigger accounts.


----------



## BBC co

here is a NAM showing what I hope happens lol


----------



## mackclmodel

ducaticorse;1604299 said:


> Hope not. My new to me Bobcat 463 will be here in about 25 minutes. Am looking forward to using it on the sidewalks on my bigger accounts.


I saw a town had a S70 Bobcat with a snowblower for sidewalks. The thing was the balls and did a great job, just had to be real careful on some of the taller sidewalks, he put it on it's side a few years ago. GOOD LUCK with it payup


----------



## ducaticorse

Looks like Worcester gets banged out hard!!


----------



## ducaticorse

mackclmodel;1604304 said:


> I saw a town had a S70 Bobcat with a snowblower for sidewalks. The thing was the balls and did a great job, just had to be real careful on some of the taller sidewalks, he put it on it's side a few years ago. GOOD LUCK with it payup


Yeah, the S70 is nothing but a rebadged 463. I have float tires on this one, but I def know what you mean about dumping it off of a walk lol.. This is my fourth. Ive had two 453's and one 463 prior to this one.


----------



## BBC co

A little more info on the how and why of what we end up getting 
THURSDAY, FEBRUARY 21, 2013
A major key to what happens over the Northeast this weekend; will have to do with an arctic disturbance and a polar disturbance; how these interact will determine how fast the coastal intensifies. If we see a very week interaction the storm will go well east on New England. On the other hand, if there's a lot of interaction the storm could bomb, bringing New England a sufficient snowstorm. Each of these disturbances are fairly intense, and entering into an area favorable to storm development. 

Often a strong Nor'easter will draw in its own cold air, So the merging of the cold air will disturbances, and cold air/land of the Northeast, will contrast with the Gulf Stream and much warmer ocean, increasing instability, this boundary would also aid in intensification.

Everyone is interested in how much snow will fall. That is not completely clear at this time. Where the coastal front sets up will be a major factor in who sees what. The mixing line could give Eastern and Southern New England a rain/snow/mix. whereas areas north of the Massachusetts Turnpike into Southern Maine and parts of Western New England well see more in the way of heavy snow. There is a shot at parts of Eastern New York State could see plowable snow as well. Central New York State will be on the outside fringe. Areas like the Mid Atlantic, New Jersey, New York City, Long Island, and Rhode Island look to see mostly rain. However, any wobble east or west would have a major impact on who sees heavy snow. 

This may not be the last storm we have to deal with over the next few weeks...The pattern is active and it is full of possible storms.


And please don’t ask for what’s in my backyard forecast, it’s just too early to know.


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1604330 said:


> and Rhode Island look to see mostly rain.














> And please don't ask for what's in my backyard forecast, it's just too early to know.


What's in your backyard?


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1604341 said:


> What's in your backyard?


that was just copy pasted, feel free to ask I don't mind playing the guessing game or I would not be in this thread, that's what's In my back yard^ 
:yow!: Here is the latest EURO info brace yourselves if your in the I HATE SNOW CAMP

*Tri-State Weather
Here is the 12z Euro. It shows a widespread 6-12 inch snowfall for Eastern New England this weekend with 3-6 inches further West.

Not pictured here, is another storm the euro is showing that dumps another 12 inches Tues-Wed on the same areas getting hit by this storm! Total snowfall accumulations for the week range as high as 36 inches in some parts of MA based on this run of the Euro







*

*A.J. Burnett, Meteorologist
Update on this weekend: Most of Saturday will be dry, although snow will likely overspread southern New Eng from south to north toward sunset. Heavier precip will then start up after midnight and last through at least Sunday midday.

So how much? There's still quite a bit of shifting that can happen over the next 48 hours with regard to not only the rain/snow line, but also where the heaviest precip sets up in bands. Therefore, my intent here is to give you a general guide; you should keep up with updated forecasts through next couple days.

Appears 6-12" may fall north and west of Rte 128/I-95, including Worcester, Fitchburg, and Nashua. This snow will also tend to be much weightier than the previous storms; taxing branches/power lines. I think the Metro area as well as parts of the South Shore could still squeeze out 4-8" of snow that will be very heavy to move around. South of there, we'll likely see rain at least mixing in, if not changing over entirely for a while. This area, including the South Coast, Cape, and Islands may total 2-4" of slushy snow.

This all winds down later Sunday afternoon/evening, followed by highs in the 37-43º range for the beginning of next week.*


----------



## BBC co

abbe;1604169 said:


> So what's the general consensus for RI? Rain or snow, or a mix? big or little?


----------



## Spool it up

tooooo far out . my guess is as good as yours . there is nothing factual at this point


----------



## Bison

[QUOTEYeah, the S70 is nothing but a rebadged 463. I have float tires on this one, but I def know what you mean about dumping it off of a walk lol.. This is my fourth. Ive had two 453's and one 463 prior to this one.][/QUOTE]

I have a 441b that may have come off of the Mayflower but still works great.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Stop it with another 6-12 come on now!


----------



## KartAnimal29

I was just looking at the EURO text and Bradley Airport is all Rain


----------



## BBC co

photo of a dendritic snowflake that fell this morning in Piqua, Ohio 









Tri-State Weather
Here is the the 12z Euro Snowfall Potential thru NEXT weekend. Most of the Great Lakes and Northeast get in on the action. Highest amounts remain centered over New England. This is combined snowfall for the 7 day period from this Saturday thru next Saturday.* This is NOT a forecast and just what the model shows.*


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1604364 said:


>


How's that different from any other day in RI?


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS Text for Hartford

130224/0300Z 63 08008KT 33.2F RAIN 
130224/0600Z 66 06010KT 33.3F RAIN 
130224/0900Z 69 06013KT 33.9F RAIN 
130224/1200Z 72 05014KT 34.2F RAIN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130224/1500Z 75 04013KT 34.8F RAIN 
130224/1800Z 78 02014KT 36.2F RAIN 
130224/2100Z 81 36010KT 35.3F RAIN 
130225/0000Z 84 35008KT 33.5F 

Providence

130224/0300Z 63 08007KT 34.2F RAIN 
130224/0600Z 66 07008KT 35.1F RAIN 
130224/0900Z 69 06011KT 35.3F RAIN 
130224/1200Z 72 06013KT 35.7F RAIN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130224/1500Z 75 02014KT 34.4F RAIN 
130224/1800Z 78 01013KT 34.2F RAIN 
130224/2100Z 81 34013KT 34.2F RAIN 

Boston

130224/0300Z 63 12006KT 33.7F RASN 
130224/0600Z 66 08008KT 34.8F RAIN 
130224/0900Z 69 08011KT 35.7F RAIN 
130224/1200Z 72 08013KT 35.9F RAIN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130224/1500Z 75 06013KT 35.9F RAIN 
130224/1800Z 78 04014KT 35.3F RAIN 
130224/2100Z 81 03014KT 35.3F RAIN 
130225/0000Z 84 01013KT 34.4F RAIN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130225/0300Z 87 01010KT 33.7F RASN 

Worcester

130224/0300Z 63 08007KT 29.0F SNOW 
130224/0600Z 66 06009KT 29.7F SNOW 
130224/0900Z 69 07013KT 32.4F RASN 
130224/1200Z 72 06014KT 33.0F RASN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130224/1500Z 75 04014KT 33.3F RASN 
130224/1800Z 78 04016KT 33.5F RASN 
130224/2100Z 81 36013KT 33.0F RASN 
130225/0000Z 84 36011KT 31.0F SNOW


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nam at 66hr


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM @ 66hr


----------



## ducaticorse

Bison;1604372 said:


> [QUOTEYeah, the S70 is nothing but a rebadged 463. I have float tires on this one, but I def know what you mean about dumping it off of a walk lol.. This is my fourth. Ive had two 453's and one 463 prior to this one.]


I have a 441b that may have come off of the Mayflower but still works great.[/QUOTE]

441 gas job? Sweet!

Here's an aerial view of the new bobkitten. Guy got wicked lost coming into town from CT, so I just let him drop it at my place so he could be on his way home.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

What size sander is that?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Just found out today that Jay Schmidt from Schmidts and serifines died last night, Anyone who has ever bought equipment from Schmidt's knows Jay im sure. I have been buying from Jay for 10 years now, and im sad to hear this.

I have no idea when the wake will be but i figured i'd let you guys know about this, When i find out when it is i intend to go, I'd like to set it up so any landscapers who knew him who do decide to go we can roll together.

Let me know and i will Figure out when the wake is.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Jay Schmidt from Southington ? Schmidt Landscaping ?


----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF @ 66hr










69










72


----------



## ducaticorse

THEGOLDPRO;1604449 said:


> What size sander is that?


.75yd. Cute, ininit?

I am building a nice little surround for it to add another half yard. I'm also removing that bed and installing a flat bed dump with modular sides. I can fit a full size two stage between the spreader and the cab, and am going to design a slide out ramp system to load and unload the blower. It's going to be PISSAH.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

KartAnimal29;1604455 said:


> Jay Schmidt from Southington ? Schmidt Landscaping ?


Jay schmidt from Schmidts and serifines in Waterbury CT
http://schmidtsandserafines.com/


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1604464 said:


> Jay schmidt from Schmidts and serifines in Waterbury CT
> http://schmidtsandserafines.com/


Ya I get parts there sometimes. This is the Jay Schmidt I'm talking about http://schmidtlawncare.com/ I went to school with him. He started mowing after school with a push mower in the back of his truck and now has a huge bizz


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1604469 said:


> Ya I get parts there sometimes. This is the Jay Schmidt I'm talking about http://schmidtlawncare.com/ I went to school with him. He started mowing after school with a push mower in the back of his truck and now has a huge bizz


HAD a huge bizz.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Its not the same Jason schmidt.


----------



## BBC co

that sounds good ducati know what would be one step better is an electric hoist rather then the ramps I think morriseysnow was selling one not sure if it sold


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1604500 said:


> that sounds good ducati know what would be one step better is an electric hoist rather then the ramps I think morriseysnow was selling one not sure if it sold


Hoist would be nice, and look cool, but the truck is going to be a small chip/log truck truck in the "on" season. I think a hoist would just get in the way. I will look into it though.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I dont know whats cuter, that matchbox bobcat, or the adorable little sander next to it!


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1604494 said:


> Its not the same Jason schmidt.


Ya I just talked with a friend that talks to him, he called him after I text him :laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1604523 said:


> I dont know whats cuter, that matchbox bobcat, or the adorable little sander next to it!


Love them both!!! They are perfect for where I am operating.

When we are working, the truck has a Honda HS520 between the cab and spreader, a few 5gal pails of product, a half dozen shovels, and the spreader is heaped when we leave the yard.


----------



## KartAnimal29

LMFAO this was looking so good yesterday afternoon


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1604544 said:


> LMFAO this was looking so good yesterday afternoon


?.....................................


----------



## KartAnimal29

Guess U haven't look at the last few pic. I posted. The GFS just got done and it shows this


----------



## Bison

Yeah mines a gasser , they're a great machine for their size . A pic from when I finished building this display . That machine has moved alot of material over the years. The only problem is I have to keep the engine from getting rained on lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1604555 said:


> ?.....................................


http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1604407&postcount=3726


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1604578 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1604407&postcount=3726


Aww PISS. So the latest braodcast saying Boston is in for ten inches is fugaze?


----------



## BBC co

The GFS has been out to lunch all week on this system hoping it's just not handling the northern cold air well or some thing but there is still hope regardless for boston area even if you go off the GFS










I think there is a strong chance the 10" is realistic in the boston area and that there is just so many factors to this storm that the models are having issues but that's just my guess. the EURO has been pretty reliable with the last two good storms


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1604585 said:


> Aww PISS. So the latest braodcast saying Boston is in for ten inches is fugaze?


As of now, Yes


----------



## ducaticorse

Bison;1604576 said:


> Yeah mines a gasser , they're a great machine for their size . A pic from when I finished building this display . That machine has moved alot of material over the years. The only problem is I have to keep the engine from getting rained on lol


Thats some nice work. I want to get into masonry this season. I built a nice retaining wall last year, had fun with it.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

From one of the bigger Met's out there. Referring to the storm for March 1-3:

This time period and the the other days until March 10th look to be the best of the winter.


If that block verifies, we could have a another period of atmospheric traffic jam just like or similar to the period that allowed for Sandy to happen.

Very promising period.


----------



## siteworkplus

Bison;1604576 said:


> Yeah mines a gasser , they're a great machine for their size . A pic from when I finished building this display . That machine has moved alot of material over the years. The only problem is I have to keep the engine from getting rained on lol


Nice work

where is that display?


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is what he is referring to


----------



## BBC co

talking about this area over us right?









current US Army Afghanistan snow fall amount pictures via my brother just now

























oh my god kart I just looked at the GFS loop of the precipitation type I want to throw up


----------



## timmy1

yet another Sunday morning storm?


----------



## mackclmodel

BBC co....tell your brother THANK YOU and return home safe


----------



## lucky921

timmy1;1604647 said:


> yet another Sunday morning storm?


just keep them coming


----------



## durafish

mackclmodel;1604648 said:


> BBC co....tell your brother THANK YOU and return home safe


X2 ^^^he beat me to it.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1604632 said:


> talking about this area over us right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current US Army Afghanistan snow fall amount pictures via my brother just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god kart I just looked at the GFS loop of the precipitation type I want to throw up


240 bizzle in tha hizzle!!! I was sad to see the 60 go, but that 240 is a nice piece.

On another note, why do u want to throw up?


----------



## BBC co

Just sent him a msg guys thanks for the support I'm sure he appreciates it! he just got a computer with a camera got to talk to him via skype and let him talk with his and my daughters pretty heart wrenching stuff but anyway back to throwing up










February 21, 2013

Still expecting a foot of snow for some of interior New England this weekend...
I began airing our more detailed, updated accumulation map in Broadside with Jim Braude at 6 PM Thursday evening, looking out to the upcoming weekend snow. Of course, if you read frequently, you know in tricky events I like to wait until within 24 hours of snow commencing, which would be Friday afternoon for this storm - but with this storm we have one area that's very tricky, but a larger area that brings higher certainty.

The interior of New England is quite likely to maintain enough cold air for an all snow event Saturday afternoon through Sunday morning, and this area is where increased forecast certainty is found. Meanwhile, an onshore wind and the absence of hearty, arctic air, means a coastal front will develop and drift in off the ocean, setting up a rain/snow line inland of the coast - this is where the uncertainty and tricky forecasting comes into play. On the warm side of the coastal front, a mostly rain event will occur, with perhaps a burst of some wet snow early, then rain Saturday night into Sunday morning, then perhaps a flip back to snow at the end of the storm. On the cold side of the coastal front, heavy wet snow will fall heavily, and will be enhanced by the clash of air, setting up steeply increasing amounts. At this point, given the lack of strong cold air, it seems rather likely the coastal front will penetrate rather far inland to Southeast Massachusetts, and even along the North Shore, but will have trouble sailing too much farther inland than Route 495, particularly north of the Massachusetts Turnpike. Additionally, warm air will erode the cold in much of far Southern New England, and some of that warmth will likely ride over the top of lingering cold in interior Massachusetts to create sleet along and just north of the Connecticut border for a time Saturday night, limiting snowfall amounts a bit in these locales. So, as you view the map below, keep in mind that there is still some flexibility on placement of the snowfall gradients (drop from high to low amounts).

As for the other details of the storm, no big changes, but the recap is:

Snow begins early afternoon in Connecticut, mid to late afternoon in most of the rest of Southern New England, perhaps as late as early evening in Southern NH, then fills in northeast Saturday night.
Snow will be heavy and wet in consistency. This means scattered power outages will occur inland...particularly where greater than 6" of snow is forecast.
Onshore wind increases overnight Saturday night, gusting as high as 50 mph on eastern coasts of Massachusetts into Sunday morning
Strong wind gusts Saturday night into Sunday morning contribute to building seas - 10-15 feet by Sunday morning, up to 20 feet by Sunday afternoon offshore
Sunday morning's high tide is not exceptionally high, but depending upon how strong the storm strengthens, some minor coastal flooding is possible mid-morning
As the storm pulls away, even those areas that see mostly rain may briefly snap to snow, explaining the forecast accumulation in these areas of Southeast New England.
Eastern Massachusetts Early Estimate (please keep in mind nature has some variability - allow for about an inch either side of forecast values):

















well till it happens I'm holding out hope these are false and will change by tomorrow back to the original EURO forecasted amounts we shall see


----------



## Santry426

Image doesn't work ?


----------



## BBC co

rofl
Brimfield Police Department
From our friends at the National Weather Service. They used to be our BFF's at the National Weather Service.....but they keep giving us bad news...and weather....

"WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO 2 PM EST FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM TO 2 PM EST FRIDAY.

* ACCUMULATIONS....SOME LOCATIONS COULD HAVE UP TO AN INCH OF SNOW AND SLEET WITH ABOUT A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE POSSIBLE.

* TIMING...AROUND DAYBREAK AND CHANGING TO RAIN BY EARLY AFTERNOON.

* WINDS...SOUTHEAST 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.

* IMPACTS...SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATIONS CAN MAKE ROADS
SLICK...REQUIRING LOWER SPEEDS AND GREATER DISTANCES BETWEEN VEHICLES WHILE DRIVING.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE 20S WARMING TO THE MID 30S IN THE AFTERNOON.

* VISIBILITIES...UNDER A MILE IN SNOW AT TIMES."

As always, we will let you know the road conditions tomorrow morning....Chief Oliver


----------



## Bison

That display was for Swenson Granite in Medway. I like doing stonewalls but I find there's much more flatwork (patios/walkways) then wallwork.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

durafish;1604659 said:


> X2 ^^^he beat me to it.


X3 Thank him for his service


----------



## nepatsfan

I like that forecast a LOT. 2-4 is absolutely perfect for me. Biggest money maker per hour is a 3 inch storm.


----------



## timmy1

nepatsfan;1604716 said:


> I like that forecast a LOT. 2-4 is absolutely perfect for me. Biggest money maker per hour is a 3 inch storm.


10-4!

3" of fluffy stuff is the best recipe for success.

Besides, fluffy stuff backdrags nice too!


----------



## BBC co

I hear the sun is having some good storms maybe the end is near of winter after all lol or earth who knows


----------



## Santry426

Got a call for 12 hours of loader work down the south shore plaza tomorrow night ..easy money !


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1604632 said:


> talking about this area over us right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god kart I just looked at the GFS loop of the precipitation type I want to throw up


Ya the 2nd. SREF looks good. At least one of them still has it with a nice set up. Maybe it will come back , we are 2 days out and it would be the first time that has happened.Let's see what happens over night, there is still time for it to change.










Ya GFS looks bad. This is the 18z


----------



## BBC co

A United flight from Denver to Wichita, Kansas got stuck after landing & had to be towed to the gate. It took them 2 hours to get it from the runway to the gate


----------



## siteworkplus

Bison;1604712 said:


> That display was for Swenson Granite in Medway. I like doing stonewalls but I find there's much more flatwork (patios/walkways) then wallwork.


yea, just when the economy looks like it might start to turn and that long forgotten term 'sub-divisions ' is being bantered about the gas prices get obscene and "f" it all up

is it me or does it smell funky all up in here?


----------



## timmy1

BBC co;1604770 said:


> A United flight from Denver to Wichita, Kansas got stuck after landing & had to be towed to the gate. It took them 2 hours to get it from the runway to the gate


Maybe someone should try a loader w/ a pusher on it. Shoveling it out by hand is time consuming and tough on the back.


----------



## BBC co

timmy1;1604788 said:


> Maybe someone should try a loader w/ a pusher on it. Shoveling it out by hand is time consuming and tough on the back.


seriously 2 hours to shovel it out... I think the guy in the black coat not doing any thing was saying that and no one listened.

but really getting a piece of equipment there if there was not one already just sitting somewhere would have been faster. I would not be out there for 2 hours shoveling thats for shoit sure


----------



## quigleysiding

siteworkplus;1604781 said:


> yea, just when the economy looks like it might start to turn and that long forgotten term 'sub-divisions ' is being bantered about the gas prices get obscene and "f" it all up
> 
> is it me or does it smell funky all up in here?


Seems like the cycle keeps repeating itself..............


----------



## ducaticorse

timmy1;1604788 said:


> Maybe someone should try a loader w/ a pusher on it. Shoveling it out by hand is time consuming and tough on the back.


I doubt there was a few loaders on that runway just sitting around not doing anything lol.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1604809 said:


> I doubt there was a few loaders on that runway just sitting around not doing anything lol.


wasn't sayin on the run way but sure closer out then the 2 hours it took lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

fordtruck661;1484295 said:


> Not trying to jinx us but I can only hope they are right....then again they said the same thing last year. :realmad:












This was pretty good and it was posted in August

edit It didn't post the pic


----------



## KartAnimal29

21z SREF


----------



## KartAnimal29

18z NAM Looks better. So it's the NAM and SREF vs all of the other models. Can't wait to see what the GFS shows.This is still front end Rain to Snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

The second and larger energy involved for this is now onshore, albeit over western Canada...The rest of the 0z runs should be interesting


----------



## Santry426

All channels seem to be bringing the rain line much higher now


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like it wont be as fluffy as the last storm


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Wow. These new forecasts suck. F in rain


----------



## quigleysiding

Looks like us boys on the coast might get screwed on this one..


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1605187 said:


> Wow. These new forecasts suck. F in rain


Well the GFS & NAM look better on the 6z run now then they were last night, so it's trending back to snow and the southern most points are the rain line again. Keep in mind that the weather reports you see on tv are more then likely based on stuff we talked about here 12 hours ago, they are not updating to the minute more then likely like we do. So by lunch or dinner today they will broadcast off this mornings models and back up the snow totals would be my best thoughts on that.








NAM








GFS










quigleysiding;1605196 said:


> Looks like us boys on the coast might get screwed on this one..


possibly but it's still to early to say for sure, still alot of factors have to play out right up to start time including when it starts that will determine the who's who of the screwed effect


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Here is overnight 0z run of the Euro model continuing to show a moderate snowstorm for New England this weekend. This is the first of 3 storms. Another one for Wed and again next weekend


----------



## ducaticorse

Im still expecting snow. The forecast this am is still saying 3-6 for my area. I'm cool with that.


----------



## vlc

I'll take it. Quick question... How tough is it to reseal an angle ram on a fisher? Hooked up the plow this AM and it's spewing fluid out.


----------



## siteworkplus

vlc;1605236 said:


> I'll take it. Quick question... How tough is it to reseal an angle ram on a fisher? Hooked up the plow this AM and it's spewing fluid out.


I have an extra If you need to borrow one for the storm


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

vlc;1605236 said:


> I'll take it. Quick question... How tough is it to reseal an angle ram on a fisher? Hooked up the plow this AM and it's spewing fluid out.


Repack or reseal?


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1605236 said:


> I'll take it. Quick question... How tough is it to reseal an angle ram on a fisher? Hooked up the plow this AM and it's spewing fluid out.


I would just buy a new one, and worry about repacking the one you have later and keep it as a spare. But, putting a new seal on isnt a big deal if you can get the cap off and have the right seal


----------



## vlc

Repack I guess. I usually just replace them, but that seems like a waste of money if they are pretty easy to do. I'm going to buy a new one anyways so I'll have a spare on hand and repair this one.


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1605241 said:


> I would just buy a new one, and worry about repacking the one you have later and keep it as a spare. But, putting a new seal on isnt a big deal if you can get the cap off and have the right seal


Sounds like a plan! I would've asked in the repair thread, but bird would say something stupid, cause a big fight and get the thread locked. Again.


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1605244 said:


> Sounds like a plan! I would've asked in the repair thread, but bird would say something stupid, cause a big fight and get the thread locked. Again.


LOL, he's a special one for sure. He Hijacked my thread about the MSP issuing tickets over the blizzard.

The news is actually holding Boston very close to the 8-12 line out west. Doesnt look like we have to worry about rain at all. The south shore and the cape however.....


----------



## vlc

siteworkplus;1605238 said:


> I have an extra If you need to borrow one for the storm


Thanks I appreciate it, but I'll just head to my dealer about 10 minutes away.

I hope we get over 8. Otherwise I will feel like I wasted all day yesterday moving snow piles around.


----------



## linckeil

so it CT getting anything? specifically western CT? is it really still too early to tell now that we are 24 hours out? usually by now there is at least some concensus....


----------



## whitegmc

yup went out and moved some piles around some of my accounts...and boy were they frozen, i also had a mini anxiety attack when i thought my 4x4 wasn't working until i realized i had a hub unlocked...

Hope we get over 8, two pushes this storm would be great.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I was hoping for at least a good 3 to 4 inches of snow over the weekend.

But it looks like Eastern CT is going to get a little bit of snow but then it changes over to Rain.

I bet we will get an inch or two of snow and then rain and it melts away.
At least that is what is looking like right now.

I really wanted to plow some snow this weekend. 

Mass is only about an hour away from me, any pitfalls about plowing in Mass if I did go there to plow for someone?


----------



## mwalsh9152

vlc;1605242 said:


> Repack I guess. I usually just replace them, but that seems like a waste of money if they are pretty easy to do. I'm going to buy a new one anyways so I'll have a spare on hand and repair this one.


I am gonna do the same thing, I have a new cylinder sitting in my truck that I need to put on the plow when I get out of work tonight. Gonna repack the old cylinder and toss it on the ever growing emergency plow parts pile, along with the two old hoses that will be coming off at the same time.


----------



## siteworkplus

MSsnowplowing;1605270 said:


> I was hoping for at least a good 3 to 4 inches of snow over the weekend.
> 
> But it looks like Eastern CT is going to get a little bit of snow but then it changes over to Rain.
> 
> I bet we will get an inch or two of snow and then rain and it melts away.
> At least that is what is looking like right now.
> 
> I really wanted to plow some snow this weekend.
> 
> Mass is only about an hour away from me, any pitfalls about plowing in Mass if I did go there to plow for someone?


Na we let anyone and everyone over the border

RI on the other hand.....

You see a million RI plates where I am but if as soon as you go over the RI border with MA plates on a work truck you get "What are you doin' ***** about it!!!"

Am I right RI guys?


----------



## cpmi

linckeil;1605261 said:


> so it CT getting anything? specifically western CT? is it really still too early to tell now that we are 24 hours out? usually by now there is at least some concensus....


Depends on how far north you are. General idea is start as snow,then to mix then plain rain. Expect a changeover back to snow around midnight Saturday and remain snow/mix until the end. Coast is going to be a wash,central ct. may see 3-4 inches of slop,northern most parts of state could see 6. I'll be ready to roll but not expecting anything.


----------



## quigleysiding

siteworkplus;1605286 said:


> Na we let anyone and everyone over the border
> 
> RI on the other hand.....
> 
> You see a million RI plates where I am but if as soon as you go over the RI border with MA plates on a work truck you get "What are you doin' ***** about it!!!"
> 
> Am I right RI guys?


Yup What the hell do you guys think your doing coming down here and stealing our work . :laughing:

We do have a lot of Guatemalans from fall river come to our area.


----------



## Krrz350

MSsnowplowing;1605270 said:


> Mass is only about an hour away from me, any pitfalls about plowing in Mass if I did go there to plow for someone?


There may be with your insurance company, I don't know.


----------



## siteworkplus

quigleysiding;1605292 said:


> Yup What the hell do you guys think your doing coming down here and stealing our work . :laughing:
> 
> We do have a lot of Guatemalans from fall river come to our area.


I married Tony Soprano's neice, can I get some dispensation? no?

About those Guatemalans some of the hardest working MFers I know

Just like old school Italians (and others)wesport


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Krrz350;1605296 said:


> There may be with your insurance company, I don't know.


I'm good with my insurance, I'm more concerned about local laws that type of stuff.

for example.

Do you have to drive with your strobes on if you have a plow attached even if your not plowing?

My rear plates can not be seen because of my sander and the rubber mat I put on to keep the salt from going onto my bumper,
the cops here don't bother you for that as long as you have your front plate visible.

Things like that.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

linckeil;1605261 said:


> so it CT getting anything? specifically western CT? is it really still too early to tell now that we are 24 hours out? usually by now there is at least some concensus....


Here you go from todays news:

Haney said the storm will come loaded with moisture and it could produce an inch of liquid equivalent.

The state can expect a wintry mix of snow and rain to develop Saturday, possibly as early as Saturday morning.

There shouldn't be too much accumulation during the day Saturday, but Saturday night is when things could start to get a bit tricky.

Haney said that based on the current thinking, heavy wet snow is possible in the hills of northern and western Connecticut, and the weight of the wet snow could bring down tree limbs and power lines in that part of the state.

Take it with a grain of salt they keep changing the snow line.
But Mass looks good for snow.


----------



## darryl g

quigleysiding;1605292 said:


> Yup What the hell do you guys think your doing coming down here and stealing our work . :laughing:
> 
> We do have a lot of Guatemalans from fall river come to our area.


I tried to do that for the last storm but I blinked and the next thing I knew there was a "Welcome to Massachusetts" sign. 

I have a 2 inch trigger but if there's an inch of slush I'll likely plow it. I just hope it's not the really souply kind that runs away from the plow.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

MSsnowplowing;1605305 said:


> I'm good with my insurance, I'm more concerned about local laws that type of stuff.
> 
> for example.
> 
> Do you have to drive with your strobes on if you have a plow attached even if your not plowing?
> 
> No. Or, at least I've never seen someone do it and I sure as hell dont.
> 
> My rear plates can not be seen because of my sander and the rubber mat I put on to keep the salt from going onto my bumper,
> the cops here don't bother you for that as long as you have your front plate visible.
> 
> I don't run a spreader, but it depends on what town your in.
> 
> Things like that.


Answers in blue.


----------



## siteworkplus

MSsnowplowing;1605305 said:


> I'm good with my insurance, I'm more concerned about local laws that type of stuff.
> 
> for example.
> 
> Do you have to drive with your strobes on if you have a plow attached even if your not plowing?
> 
> My rear plates can not be seen because of my sander and the rubber mat I put on to keep the salt from going onto my bumper,
> the cops here don't bother you for that as long as you have your front plate visible.
> 
> Things like that.


 every cop makes up his own rules around here

keep your strobe on and apologize saying you forgot to turn it off
pull your front plate off and zip ty it to your spreader eng cover
most cops could care less IMO


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

siteworkplus;1605314 said:


> every cop makes up his own rules around here


Ain't that true


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hartford Text from this morning GFS 1800z is 6PM. I'm moving on to the March 1-3 storm

130223/0900Z 27 09006KT 29.9F 
130223/1200Z 30 08007KT 30.3F 
130223/1500Z 33 09009KT 33.3F 
130223/1800Z 36 11010KT 36.6F RAIN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130223/2100Z 39 10009KT 34.8F RAIN 
130224/0000Z 42 08010KT 33.3F RAIN 
130224/0300Z 45 06010KT 32.8F RAIN 
130224/0600Z 48 05010KT 33.2F RAIN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130224/0900Z 51 02010KT 33.3F RAIN 
130224/1200Z 54 02010KT 33.7F RAIN 
130224/1500Z 57 02009KT 34.4F RAIN


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Looks like the rain gods are finally listening to me


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hey wait a second...he did get on the news!

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21303254/2013/02/21/overzealous-plow-driver-discusses


----------



## quigleysiding

siteworkplus;1605301 said:


> I married Tony Soprano's neice, can I get some dispensation? no?
> 
> About those Guatemalans some of the hardest working MFers I know
> 
> Just like old school Italians (and others)wesport


I guess you married in. So its fine with me. :laughing:

Yes they are. Very family oriented also.


----------



## siteworkplus

2006Sierra1500;1605325 said:


> Hey wait a second...he did get on the news!
> 
> http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21303254/2013/02/21/overzealous-plow-driver-discusses


that was some funny poop right there

I almost pissed myself laughing the first time I saw the video

check it out if youv'e missed it


----------



## linckeil

quigleysiding;1605330 said:


> Yes they are. Very family oriented also.


thats all good and well, but are they legal US citizens?

i can say the same about some ecuadorians that live around here, but most are illlegal and send the money they make back home.

they drive without a license or insurance, and when they wreck or get pulled over the f'in cops send them on their way because its too much work to deal with an illegal, but they'll run a legal taxpaying citizen through the ringer. its an epidemic around here.

and it'll just get worse and worse and worse until these contractors stop using them. personally i'm all for heavily fining the people who hire them.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

siteworkplus;1605334 said:


> that was some funny poop right there
> 
> I almost pissed myself laughing the first time I saw the video
> 
> check it out if youv'e missed it


I hear u. Couldn't stop laughing


----------



## BBC co

This is not a forecast

Lots are asking about their snow potential for the upcoming week. Here is the 0z Euro snowfall forecast for the Northeast thru next weekend. This includes snow from all 3 potential storms. NYC/LI area would only see snow with the 3rd storm. The first 2 will be rain there. Not shown here is the euro also develops a low over central Florida next weekend that would produce snow there! Not very often that central Florida gets snow.









*A.J. Burnett, Meteorologist
Friday morning update on weekend storm: *Winter storm watches have been posted NW of the city for Middlesex, Essex, and Worcester Counties in E/C MA, and Cheshire, HIllsboro, and Rockingham Counties in S NH. This means, by definition, we are "watching" for the potential of 6+" of snow in a 12 hour period or 8+" in a 24 hour period.

TIMING: snow will begin to overspread southern NE from south to north beginning late Saturday evening and into Saturday night. Precipitation will come down heaviest prior to dawn on Sunday and last into midday, then taper.

AMOUNTS: 6-10" of snow is possible from the 495 area, NWward, including much of southern NH and areas north of the Mass Pike. 4-8" of snow is possible from the city to the NW through the 495 corridor, with least amounts closer to the city, where some mixing or rain will occur Sunday morning. 3-6" of snow is possible along the Pike from 128 out through 495, then 6-10" is possible out toward Worcester/Auburn. South Shore from the city to Plymouth and west along Rte. 44 to 495, 2-4" of slushy accumulation is possible with plenty of mixing and rain occurring. Along the South Coast, including Cape/Islands, mostly rain from this one, with some slushy accumulation possible toward the end.

The snow will be weighty and more difficult to move around than previous snows from the last couple weeks. This will tend to put a tax on power lines and tree limbs once again.

WIND: Winds may gust as high as 40-50 mph along the coast from the city southward Saturday night and Sunday morning. North of Boston, gusts near 40 mph are possible. Inland areas will see gusts 30-40 mph.

COASTAL FLOODING: I always defer to the National Weather Service for flooding forecasts; they are only expecting minor coastal flooding during Sunday morning's high tide in the most vulnerable areas, like Scituate and Nantucket. High tide is during the 10am hour on Sunday.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Northeast weather and education page
*
Our next weather maker is poised to go. Part 1 moved steadily through the Midwest, bringing a blizzard to the Midwest yesterday. Part one is setting over the Great Lakes and is in the process of weakening. Part two has moved into the Tennessee River Valley; it will bring severe weather today to the Southeast. and Southeast parts of the country. By tomorrow part two will be off the Mid Atlantic coast, it will redevelop along the Delaware Coast and move to the northeast.*

This is a very complex weather system which is going to produce a whole mixed bag of precipitation throughout the whole Northeast. The track is still a bit uncertain, but the models have been trending east and south. But this track still could swing back north and west. on the other hand the models have been trending to a colder solution.

Today PA and NYS will be in the dry slot between the two systems, so those areas should only see a mix of precipitation but it won't amount to much.*

As for the coastal, The NWS has issued Winter Storm Watches for Southern New Hampshire and Franklin, Hampshire, Hampden, Worcester, Middlesex and Essex Counties of Massachusetts.

As the coastal develops we will have to watch for warm air intrusion. As for snowfall amounts These are my first thoughts and are NOT A FORECAST. CNY State will see a mix of rain with some snow. This wintry mix will most likely be the case for Albany and down into the Southern Hudson Valley( but an inch or two of snow is possible), For areas north of Albany (northeast NYS) 2-6 inches of snow is possible, with 3-7 inches for Northern VT and NH along with Southern ME, For Southern VT Berkshires and Litchfield Hills 6-10 inches, For Southern NH Most of MA, and extreme Northern CT 6-12 inches is possible, Boston is a very tough call, But I will say 1-3 inches mixed with rain, For between Hartford and Waterbury CT and RI 3-6 inches is possible, south of Waterbury a mix of snow and rain with mostly rain closer to the coast. For the Cape, NYC, LI and PHI this looks to be mostly rain.*

Winds will be an issue, The strongest would be coastal MA and Cape Cod. Some coastal flooding can be expected along these same areas .









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOL

Brimfield Police Department
Currently in our area, ice is falling from the sky. This ice is in the form of little pellets....and it stings. It's sort of like being in a BB gun battle with God.

Salt trucks are out; however, use caution when motoring along. Some roads have the little coating of ice and when brakes are applied, a white knuckled feeling of nausea may occur....

It will all melt by this afternoon, we are told....no worries....we are a tough bunch.......Chief Oliver


----------



## KartAnimal29

OK I might be back on board this one after what I just seen from the NAM RGEM and GFS


----------



## AC2717

KartAnimal29;1605406 said:


> OK I might be back on board this one after what I just seen from the NAM RGEM and GFS


do tell, and dont leave any details out
thanks!!!


----------



## BBC co

*Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**FORECAST***
This forecast is very tricky... I think a swing of as little as 1 degree in the upper atmosphere can change the forecast significantly.

With that said, I think the best snow will be found NORTH of I-90 (the MA turnpike) with 6-12 inches of snow or locally higher amounts definitely possible.

BUT FIRST, LET'S TALK TIMING: I think we'll see some light snow start between noon and 4 pm on Saturday with the heaviest precipitation between 8-midnight. Most of the state WILL start as snow, but the transition to rain in southern CT will quickly happen.
The storm should come to an end between 3-7 am on Sunday with a few lingering snow showers possible.

Here in CT near the MA border, 4-8 inches of snow is not out of the question... And like I said, that 1 degree swing in temperatures in the upper atmosphere can mean the difference between a very cold rain or wet and very heavy snow.

I think if you were to draw a line from Danbury (southwest CT) to Danielson (northeast CT), expect about 2 inches of snow in Danbury up to 4 inches in the NE corner of the state... so let's say the I-84 corridor will see 2-4 inches of snow mixing with sleet and plain rain. I ALSO CAN'T rule out some locally higher amounts up I-91 from Hartford to Springfield. Possibly 4-8 inches of snow is possible here as well.

People in Litchfield county should expect about 4-8 inches of snow mixing with some sleet (with the lowest amounts in the southern most parts of Litchfield county and highest amounts near the CT/MA border and highest elevations).

Southern CT (let's just say south of Danbury) will see a mostly rain event with an inch or two of snow at most in some spots away from the immediate shoreline.

*Overall, a very difficult forecast that I have medium confidence in, which means a few things could change still from today into tomorrow.... so I'll have more updates tonight and will revise my forecast IF NEED BE. There is a chance Northern CT may see some winter storm watches posted for their area later today. *

Keep it here.

NAM


----------



## durafish

So RI isn't getting much?


----------



## BBC co

This is just my opinion, RI seems to be in the snow area for all that I have seen other then maybe the far south so far. At 2pm new EURO data will be out and we can talk about it again then but till then.

I would not count on the news forecasts being accurate enough yet, they have to put some thing out but from what I have seen the storm is looking better the closer we get to it... So that being said the next 12 hours will tell us the hard facts that we need probably by 2am or 6am at the latest there will be hardball numbers for totals, it's just one of those storms that we have to watch the radar and see how soon it gets to us.

But GFS< NAM < EURO say snow for all of us just how much is yet to be seen they have all been pushing the rain line further out past 3 runs which is good even for the coastals as you can see by the amount ridging on the NAM not being a different color every 1/4"

Here is the GFS which has shown little to no snow accumulations till now showing the trend of snow for what you can see, where as last few days has shown the all the south in rain land









Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Interesting to see the first of the midday forecast guidance coming in with a trend toward keeping the northern and southern stream disturbances more distinct. This is important, because it's the merger of the two disturbances that makes for a strengthening storm - should the trend for more distinct disturbances verify, that would break the storm up into pieces, meaning less precipitation for all. I've found through time and experience that little is gained in the forecast world (or much else in life, LOL) from reacting quickly on limited data, unless you're within 24 hours. So...will review everything thru the afternoon in an attempt to nail down a solid 24-hour forecast...usually the timeframe where snowfall verification (accuracy) scores rise dramatically.


----------



## BBC co

Ok here is the NAM 6 hour expected snow fall totals for 6am Sunday, this is showing compared to teh last runs a significant movement in the rain/snow line (850mb) to the south (represented by the blue line on the map)and much more snow falling in the 6 hours then of any other run up till now. Correct me if I am wrong but the NAM is usually pretty reliable once it gets inside of 24 hours so again after midnight tonight we may see more of the reality of whats to come, but till then..
Here is the 12z the latest most current picture first follwed by the last 2 runs before it for the same time period of 6 hour expected snow fall and rain line








older








olderererer








oldestttt


----------



## jandjcarpentry

This is killing me. I have a 3 in trigger but some customers say don't bother coming if we only get 3. I plow in Pembroke and Duxbury. Not sure if its too far south to get anything


----------



## unhcp

All the weather people are saying the storm is saying south so New Hampshire may only get a few inches


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1605492 said:


> This is killing me. I have a 3 in trigger but some customers say don't bother coming if we only get 3. I plow in Pembroke and Duxbury. Not sure if its too far south to get anything


well those that blow you off i'm sure won't next time after they shovel this concrete weight snow we more then likely get.. but personally I'm still hoping for 6 here and am just as close to the shore as those people. Could also tell them it's gonna rain and turn to ice over night not to call you if they wait that long and try to get the ok to push it while they are asleep 

This is the possible wed-thur the text has nothing to do with us really just showing it setting up


----------



## brimfield

duraflash, I like your plow rigs, can't go wrong there. 
I don't think this storm is going to be predictable until it’s over. As others have said a few degrees here or there, but I still expect enough in Worcester Hill County to plow. There is always that line where we get it and the lower has rain.


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
I was just looking at some of the latest data... seems as thought there is a shift in the storms heading to south of the benchmark (40N and 70W). This means less precipitation (BUT it will be a little colder for snow). I'm probably going to have to cut back those snowfall amounts later tonight.... for now keep the timings almost the same, but the snowfall amounts are subject to change to less than what I previously thought.
Keep it here.

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎*** WEATHER ALERT ***
MAJOR SHIFT IN THE STORM FOR TOMORROW!!! SEEMS TO BE TRENDING MORE TO THE SOUTH, THIS COULD CUT BACK ON THE SNOW TOTALS SIGNIFICANTLY IN NORTHERN CT... BUT AT THE SAME TIME, IT COULD INCREASE SOME OF THE CENTRAL CT SNOWFALL AMOUNTS... MORE LATER TONIGHT.

WBZ Weather
The 12Z Euro model run has come in a bit weaker and a bit further south. This is a trend which many of the models have shown today. There will be definite Ptype issues at the coast Saturday night with ESE wind through early Sunday morning. As the storm pulls away Sunday morning, winds will shift back to NNE and we will see any mix changing back to snow at the coast. There are plenty of concerns with the track, amount of moisture, and thermal profile still. Snow ratios are around 5-1..so .75" of liquid will will be more like 3-6" of snow. That is what we should be expecting at this point across a broad area...with lighter amounts ranging from 0-3" at the coast. Roads should remain wet for most of the time with borderline temps, but could become slick briefly Sunday morning which will be our best bet at accumulation. Because of a track slightly further south there is some question if the heaviest amounts will happen in Worcester county. We could end up seeing the 6" just NW of the City of Boston..especially across Essex and Middlesex counties.


----------



## BBC co

Here is the snowfall projection from the 12z Euro. General 6-10 inches for New Hampshire, Maine and central MA with 3-6 inches elsewhere in New England. Rain for coastal CT, NYC, Long Island and points south

















WBZ Weather
Similar to last weekend. There is not much upper level support for this storm as most of the energy is riding south...The trend is for a weaker, slightly colder storm. Snow/rain line will struggle to push to Boston Saturday night. Most are snowing Sunday morning through midday. Wet snow will be slow to accumulate. General 3-6" snowfall expected, lighter amounts at coast.


----------



## darryl g

2006Sierra1500;1605325 said:


> Hey wait a second...he did get on the news!
> 
> http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21303254/2013/02/21/overzealous-plow-driver-discusses


That video got him fired. http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/02/...-in-snow-video-gets-lowell-plow-driver-fired/


----------



## ducaticorse

darryl g;1605561 said:


> That video got him fired. http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/02/...-in-snow-video-gets-lowell-plow-driver-fired/


F--K that idiot. He deserves to be fired. And I hope he doesn't get signed on with anyone else this season.

I'm laughing my AZZ off right now.......


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

See my post in the thread in the commercial section on that topic...


Well, my route got 4 hours shorter! YES! Lost my one commercial account, but now I can take more driveways...better for me. That account was a beater on the trucks, the camp roads were so rough...


----------



## ducaticorse

How'd u loose the account?


----------



## BBC co

Latest weather alerts are up. Winter storm watches are posted for areas in blue for 6-10" of snow.


----------



## darryl g

jandjcarpentry;1605492 said:


> This is killing me. I have a 3 in trigger but some customers say don't bother coming if we only get 3. I plow in Pembroke and Duxbury. Not sure if its too far south to get anything


Most people aren't actually going to measure how much they got. I don't fret if people decide to shovel it themself, but if I show up and there's snow that I feel needs to be plowed, I plow it and send them the bill. The way I see it it's up to my judgement if a property needs to be plowed in order to keep it safe/accessible as well as to facilitate future plowing. What if we get one inch of slush that freezes up and then 2 days later get an 8 inch storm?

I know it's supposed to be mostly rain down on the shore/southern parts, but I've seen plenty of storms dump a fair amount as they pull away. I'm still thinking that this is going to be a plowable event for me on the CT shore.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

ducaticorse;1605588 said:


> How'd u loose the account?


I was considering dropping it anyways because its such a beater on the trucks, but I guess they weren't happy with the way we handled Nemo because I said we'd try to keep it open that night. We couldn't because we couldn't see our plows let alone the road. Oh well, new PM was a dick anyways.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1605314 said:


> every cop makes up his own rules around here
> 
> keep your strobe on and apologize saying you forgot to turn it off
> pull your front plate off and zip ty it to your spreader eng cover
> most cops could care less IMO


I agree 100%.
Most cops could give a sh$t about that stuff but all it takes is one harda$$ in a snow storm.


----------



## BBC co

darryl g;1605592 said:


> Most people aren't actually going to measure how much they got. I don't fret if people decide to shovel it themself, but if I show up and there's snow that I feel needs to be plowed, I plow it and send them the bill. The way I see it it's up to my judgement if a property needs to be plowed in order to keep it safe/accessible as well as to facilitate future plowing. What if we get one inch of slush that freezes up and then 2 days later get an 8 inch storm?
> 
> I know it's supposed to be mostly rain down on the shore/southern parts, but I've seen plenty of storms dump a fair amount as they pull away. I'm still thinking that this is going to be a plowable event for me on the CT shore.


That's pretty much how I handle it, I am not going to plow it if they tell me not to then it turns into a nightmare come next storm and if I do the price will reflect any extra work done.

I also agree with the very end of the storm chance of a surprise dumping that is not reflected in any of the forecasts for coastal areas expected to see nothing


----------



## ducaticorse

What type of business was it?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

darryl g;1605592 said:


> Most people aren't actually going to measure how much they got. I don't fret if people decide to shovel it themself, but if I show up and there's snow that I feel needs to be plowed, I plow it and send them the bill. The way I see it it's up to my judgement if a property needs to be plowed in order to keep it safe/accessible as well as to facilitate future plowing. What if we get one inch of slush that freezes up and then 2 days later get an 8 inch storm?
> 
> I know it's supposed to be mostly rain down on the shore/southern parts, but I've seen plenty of storms dump a fair amount as they pull away. I'm still thinking that this is going to be a plowable event for me on the CT shore.


I have one customer that hasent paid from the blizzard. He told me last storm he did need me to plow because they were away for the week. They come home today. I was going to drive by to see what the driveway looks like


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Got my stickers in lol


----------



## BillyRgn

i know this isn't a pictures thread it's a weather thread however i thought it was a good idea to post these to justify some of the decisions that were made during the blizzard. all these are from hamden, ct which had 40in recorded the most of any town. the first is a picture of one of my guys standing in front of the snow this lot had been fully plowed twice on Friday before i pulled my guys off the road. all my lots were pretty much this deep plus or minus some drifting near buildings. the second is a picture of a side street that is off rt 10, this photo was taken tuesday. at the point this photo was taken about 80% of the roads were in this condition. The third is a shot i took of an ambulance that had to be abandoned during the storm and was left for several days before loaders could open the street. The forth is the front entrance of a school i plow. the final shot is a picture i got of a loader opening up a road. i also posted a few more pictures in the dot pictures thread. As you guys can see, its just not possible to drive threw 40 inches plus snow banks chains or no chains and it just wasn't realistic to spend hours trying to plowing down roads to get to accounts. Even the 590 case i was in the snow was a foot above the frame.


----------



## BBC co

Those are awesome pics, glad you posted them nice work fighting thru that good luck it you get any more


----------



## ducaticorse

BillyRgn;1605633 said:


> i know this isn't a pictures thread it's a weather thread however i thought it was a good idea to post these to justify some of the decisions that were made during the blizzard. all these are from hamden, ct which had 40in recorded the most of any town. the first is a picture of one of my guys standing in front of the snow this lot had been fully plowed twice on Friday before i pulled my guys off the road. all my lots were pretty much this deep plus or minus some drifting near buildings. the second is a picture of a side street that is off rt 10, this photo was taken tuesday. at the point this photo was taken about 80% of the roads were in this condition. The third is a shot i took of an ambulance that had to be abandoned during the storm and was left for several days before loaders could open the street. The forth is the front entrance of a school i plow. the final shot is a picture i got of a loader opening up a road. i also posted a few more pictures in the dot pictures thread. As you guys can see, its just not possible to drive threw 40 inches plus snow banks chains or no chains and it just wasn't realistic to spend hours trying to plowing down roads to get to accounts. Even the 590 case i was in the snow was a foot above the frame.


I haven't second guessed my decision to shut down my commercial residential ops for a few hours during the blizzard once. There are a lot of "heroes" on this site that take things out of context, and see the business in a one dimensional way. Sure, try fitting your loader into the four foot access to the back parking lot when you cant even TURN a full size pick up into it because of the way cars are parked on the street lol... Oh what? Bobcat you say, well let me take the loader first, and clear the streets from my yard to each customers driveway, then Ill have a guy follow in a one tone pulling the bobcat, dig the drive out only to have it blown back in in five minutes, so for four minutes the guy could get his bimmer out only to get stuck as soon as he gets out of the drive. Some people on here don't think, and constantly make comments formed directly from their own asses.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1605637 said:


> Those are awesome pics, glad you posted them nice work fighting thru that good luck it you get any more


Just heard on ch 7 Hingham is only going to get 1 to 3 wtf. What do u think?


----------



## ducaticorse

jandjcarpentry;1605655 said:


> Just heard on ch 7 Hingham is only going to get 1 to 3 wtf. What do u think?


Right now 1-3 for hing sounds like a safe side warning. It really looks like all rain maybe slush at this point. But I also really think we will only know for sure while it's falling lol....


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1605667 said:


> Right now 1-3 for hing sounds like a safe side warning. It really looks like all rain maybe slush at this point. But I also really think we will only know for sure while it's falling lol....


I was thinking the same. I'm ready either way


----------



## ejsmass2

Damn you weakening, track changing snow storm. You have 24 hours to get your act together and do some really work.


----------



## powerstroke 03

THEGOLDPRO;1605613 said:


> Got my stickers in lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm down to, from many stations,

2-6
3-6
8-12
3-5


----------



## powerstroke 03

Anyone see the news about that video that was posted after the blizzard, guy in a Mack pushing banks back. If you are on here, I think that video was awesome!! U meant no harm, and were expressing what we all go thru hope this leads to a better opportunity for you! Don't think you should have lost your job over that nonsense.....


----------



## ducaticorse

powerstroke 03;1605716 said:


> Anyone see the news about that video that was posted after the blizzard, guy in a Mack pushing banks back. If you are on here, I think that video was awesome!! U meant no harm, and were expressing what we all go thru hope this leads to a better opportunity for you! Don't think you should have lost your job over that nonsense.....


That guy = total ****ehead = he got fired from his job today  I would have fired him too. Total dumb ass....


----------



## BBC co

I'm with Ducati, only still leaning for the 3+ but like he and I have said prior we really unfortunately probably won't know till we are all ready out if not after it's over to really know wtf is going on. As for the listed forecasts above ranging from 2-12 i'd say 6 is a good number to hope for..









The euro has been trending east for a few runs now. The other models have trended south and east. The Coastal as modeled is looking weaker than it did 24-48 hours ago. The rain/snow line setup is making the coastal areas difficult...not that the forecast is easy, in-fact it's far from it.

This is why I didn't even start to throw numbers around until earlier today.

My confidence for those who will see heavy, wet snow is highest near and north of the Massachusetts Turnpike and away from the immediate coast.

These amounts are a very tough call. I'm a little concerned that we could see precipitation on the front end, with less in the way of precipitation in the middle before changing back over to more in the way of snow. mixing could effect these numbers. But that be as it may........here's my call on the coastal.

Maine:
SW Maine 6-12 inches
3-7 for just about everyone else this would include Auburn and Berlin 
North of Bangor D to 2 inches

Massachusetts:
Cape Anne and Boston 3-6 inches
Around the Pioneer Valley 3-6 inches
North of Boston and Worchester 6-12 inches.
Berkshires, and Litchfield Hills 6-10 inches
Rhode Island
Dusting -3 inches

New York State:
Albany into the Mid and Southern Hudson Valley mix 1-3 inches 
The Mohawk Valley Mix 1-3 inches
North of Albany Northwest NYS 2-6 inches
Catskills 2-5 inches
Around Syracuse Rain to snow mix 1-2 inches
Tug Hill and Western Adirondacks 2-4 inches

Vermont:
Northern VT 2-6 inches
Southern VT 6-10 inches

New Hampshire:
3-7 inches

Connecticut:
Coast dusting 2 inches
Central 2-5 inches 
Northeast 4-7 inches

I - 95 Corridor: 
NYC,PHI,LI and Cape Cod mostly rain with a mix









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
** ABOUT MARCH 1 POSSIBLE BIG EAST WINTER STORM***

overall pattern supports ANOTHER BIG NEW ENGLAND SNOWSTORM on March 1... and Maybe NYC / western CT.

















These bad boys are used to help maintain the Mount Washington Observatory Auto Road in the winter. While the road is closed to normal traffic, it is kept open in order to transport weather personnel back and forth to the weather station at the top. Mount Washington is notorious for having the worst weather in North America, and recorded the highest wind ever on the planet.


----------



## powerstroke 03

2006Sierra1500;1605699 said:


> I'm down to, from many stations,
> 
> 2-6
> 3-6
> 8-12
> 3-5





ducaticorse;1605717 said:


> That guy = total ****ehead = he got fired from his job today  I would have fired him too. Total dumb ass....


Oh, ok guess u knew him, sorry I did'nt know that, I did however think it was pretty funny, he said on video/ public what all / most of us think after that much snow and hrs...


----------



## ducaticorse

powerstroke 03;1605730 said:


> Oh, ok guess u knew him, sorry I did'nt know that, I did however think it was pretty funny, he said on video/ public what all / most of us think after that much snow and hrs...


I agree with you that we've all had thoughts such as his. The difference between people in jail and people not in jail, is that the people not in jail don't act on their fantasies LOL. Just like people who have jobs and people who dont have jobs. The people with jobs dont make fun of their bosses customers, video tape it, post it on line, then agree to an interview on channel 4 news basically stating that he thinks its funny spreading misery, (however necessary) to the very people he is supposed to be serving.


----------



## BBC co

This cannot be good

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Washington State GOV. reporting a nuclear waste leak at the Hanford Nuclear Reservation: *Box Alarm*

Box Alarm
HANFORD, WA / NUCLEAR INCIDENT / HANFORD NUCLEAR RESERVATION / GOV. JAY INSLEE HAS STATED THAT 6 OF THE 177 UNDERGROUND NUCLEAR WASTE TANKS ARE LEAKING LIQUIDS, THE TANKS STORE MILLIONS OF GALLONS OF HIGHLY RADIOACTIVE STEW LEFT FROM DECADES OF PLUTONIUM PRODUCTION FOR NUCLEAR WEAPONS, UNK EXACT DAMAGE AT THIS TIME, HANFORD IS KNOWN FOR THE "MANHATTAN PROJECT" AND OTHER FAMOUS NUCLEAR TESTS / 2-22-13 / 18:00

more info here
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/22/hanford-nuclear-reservation_n_2744974.html
Hanford, Washington Site: Radioactive Levels Ten Times Lethal Limit At Cold War Nuclear Reservation
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/18/more-radioactive-contamin_n_785358.html


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1605725 said:


> I'm with Ducati, only still leaning for the 3+ but like he and I have said prior we really unfortunately probably won't know till we are all ready out if not after it's over to really know wtf is going on. As for the listed forecasts above ranging from 2-12 i'd say 6 is a good number to hope for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The euro has been trending east for a few runs now. The other models have trended south and east. The Coastal as modeled is looking weaker than it did 24-48 hours ago. The rain/snow line setup is making the coastal areas difficult...not that the forecast is easy, in-fact it's far from it.
> 
> This is why I didn't even start to throw numbers around until earlier today.
> 
> My confidence for those who will see heavy, wet snow is highest near and north of the Massachusetts Turnpike and away from the immediate coast.
> 
> These amounts are a very tough call. I'm a little concerned that we could see precipitation on the front end, with less in the way of precipitation in the middle before changing back over to more in the way of snow. mixing could effect these numbers. But that be as it may........here's my call on the coastal.
> 
> Maine:
> SW Maine 6-12 inches
> 3-7 for just about everyone else this would include Auburn and Berlin
> North of Bangor D to 2 inches
> 
> Massachusetts:
> Cape Anne and Boston 3-6 inches
> Around the Pioneer Valley 3-6 inches
> North of Boston and Worchester 6-12 inches.
> Berkshires, and Litchfield Hills 6-10 inches
> Rhode Island
> Dusting -3 inches
> 
> New York State:
> Albany into the Mid and Southern Hudson Valley mix 1-3 inches
> The Mohawk Valley Mix 1-3 inches
> North of Albany Northwest NYS 2-6 inches
> Catskills 2-5 inches
> Around Syracuse Rain to snow mix 1-2 inches
> Tug Hill and Western Adirondacks 2-4 inches
> 
> Vermont:
> Northern VT 2-6 inches
> Southern VT 6-10 inches
> 
> New Hampshire:
> 3-7 inches
> 
> Connecticut:
> Coast dusting 2 inches
> Central 2-5 inches
> Northeast 4-7 inches
> 
> I - 95 Corridor:
> NYC,PHI,LI and Cape Cod mostly rain with a mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ** ABOUT MARCH 1 POSSIBLE BIG EAST WINTER STORM***
> 
> overall pattern supports ANOTHER BIG NEW ENGLAND SNOWSTORM on March 1... and Maybe NYC / western CT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bad boys are used to help maintain the Mount Washington Observatory Auto Road in the winter. While the road is closed to normal traffic, it is kept open in order to transport weather personnel back and forth to the weather station at the top. Mount Washington is notorious for having the worst weather in North America, and recorded the highest wind ever on the planet.


Those tracks are sick. I saw a set on a hummv and it was the NUTZ.. Kind of pricey though..


----------



## powerstroke 03

ducaticorse;1605743 said:


> I agree with you that we've all had thoughts such as his. The difference between people in jail and people not in jail, is that the people not in jail don't act on their fantasies LOL. Just like people who have jobs and people who dont have jobs. The people with jobs dont make fun of their bosses customers, video tape it, post it on line, then agree to an interview on channel 4 news basically stating that he thinks its funny spreading misery, (however necessary) to the very people he is supposed to be serving.


Good point!! Agreed!!


----------



## mwalsh9152

I just went to put my new angle cylinder on my plow, in my infinite wisdom I apparently ordered the wrong cylinder, and it only has 5/8" pin holes.....the one on there was bent too, not just leaking like I thought  Of course my friends shop sold the last one today just before I got there too. 

Tomorrow morning I have to head to North Dartmouth, and then Seekonk for work, does anyone know of someone who sells SAM parts between there and Boston? I already have Toll Rd and Metropolitan on my list, just want to cover my ass


----------



## powerstroke 03

mwalsh9152;1605749 said:


> I just went to put my new angle cylinder on my plow, in my infinite wisdom I apparently ordered the wrong cylinder, and it only has 5/8" pin holes.....the one on there was bent too, not just leaking like I thought  Of course my friends shop sold the last one today just before I got there too.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have to head to North Dartmouth, and then Seekonk for work, does anyone know of someone who sells SAM parts between there and Boston? I already have Toll Rd and Metropolitan on my list, just want to cover my ass


If your in providence area, wright trailers in seekonk, or on site in central falls, ri. Hope that helps..


----------



## quigleysiding

Theres a place called Wrights trailer in seekonk on rt 6 that sell plow parts and plows


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1605744 said:


> This cannot be good
> 
> NE Emergency News & WX Feed
> Washington State GOV. reporting a nuclear waste leak at the Hanford Nuclear Reservation: *Box Alarm*
> 
> Box Alarm
> HANFORD, WA / NUCLEAR INCIDENT / HANFORD NUCLEAR RESERVATION / GOV. JAY INSLEE HAS STATED THAT 6 OF THE 177 UNDERGROUND NUCLEAR WASTE TANKS ARE LEAKING LIQUIDS, THE TANKS STORE MILLIONS OF GALLONS OF HIGHLY RADIOACTIVE STEW LEFT FROM DECADES OF PLUTONIUM PRODUCTION FOR NUCLEAR WEAPONS, UNK EXACT DAMAGE AT THIS TIME, HANFORD IS KNOWN FOR THE "MANHATTAN PROJECT" AND OTHER FAMOUS NUCLEAR TESTS / 2-22-13 / 18:00
> 
> more info here
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/22/hanford-nuclear-reservation_n_2744974.html
> Hanford, Washington Site: Radioactive Levels Ten Times Lethal Limit At Cold War Nuclear Reservation
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/18/more-radioactive-contamin_n_785358.html


Holy ****....


----------



## BBC co

mwalsh9152;1605749 said:


> I just went to put my new angle cylinder on my plow, in my infinite wisdom I apparently ordered the wrong cylinder, and it only has 5/8" pin holes.....the one on there was bent too, not just leaking like I thought  Of course my friends shop sold the last one today just before I got there too.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have to head to North Dartmouth, and then Seekonk for work, does anyone know of someone who sells SAM parts between there and Boston? I already have Toll Rd and Metropolitan on my list, just want to cover my ass


Pretty sure any NAPA but the one by me (in Quincy) I could build a plow off the wall... bought a lift ram the other day 125$ fisher only thing sam they sell really are hardware and the fluid which is still blue even. Most of the Quincy DPW use them, think the city may even buy from them always city trucks there, so they have a good stock and a warehouse up the street from them also.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There will be a transition zone from rain to snow across the lower Hudson Valley east through CT, RI and southeast MA. There is still some uncertainty regarding precisely where this transition zone sets up. North of this zone, moderate to occasionally heavy snow is expected Saturday night into early Sunday from the Berkshires into southwestern Maine.









A.J. Burnett, Meteorologist
Winter Storm Watches remain in effect for areas NW of Boston, but have been expanded to include the city (Suffolk County) and Norfolk County, as well as NW Providence County in RI.

Overall, it appears we're in for lesser amounts of snow than what has been forecasted. Looks like the highest amounts - while still likely to occur N&W of 128-495, will be on the order of 4-7" of heavy, pasty snow. The city and immediate suburbs receive 2-5" with least amounts around the city and south of the Pike. The South Coast, South Shore, and Cape will see the least amount of snow, probably on the order of 1-3" of slush.

Winds will still gust to 40 mph, especially near the coast. High tide on Sunday morning (10am hour) may provide some minor coastal flooding as we approach the full moon (astronomically high tide).

*Take it easy moving this snow Sunday... it'll be much more difficult than with the past couple storms!*


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1605749 said:


> I just went to put my new angle cylinder on my plow, in my infinite wisdom I apparently ordered the wrong cylinder, and it only has 5/8" pin holes.....the one on there was bent too, not just leaking like I thought  Of course my friends shop sold the last one today just before I got there too.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have to head to North Dartmouth, and then Seekonk for work, does anyone know of someone who sells SAM parts between there and Boston? I already have Toll Rd and Metropolitan on my list, just want to cover my ass


Napa in Somerville, Salem brake and clutch in Salem, Northeast Nursery in Peabody, Metro truck in Stoughton. There is a place in Everett, forget the name but you can easily find it. All of those guys stock fisher and SAM. Also, Chelsea truck supply in well, Chelsea has everything but arent open on Saturday.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I don't know what the hell is going on with this system. All I know is I wouldn't want to be a TV Met. I see the GFS is now saying this is a Sunday storm and it's going to snow till Monday afternoon. This is a learning cure for me.


----------



## mwalsh9152

thanks guys, I'm heading out first thing in the morning, and I have no idea how late I will be back in my area. I dont wanna get caught with my pants down, so I'm hoping to pick something up while Im down south. Napa was my first call, and the closest cylinder was in Michigan of course.


----------



## BBC co

Fredricksons in norwell is a bit pricey but factory direct dealer 

metro is closed on saturday pretty sure

place in kingston on the fisher site maybe marty's i forget


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1605815 said:


> thanks guys, I'm heading out first thing in the morning, and I have no idea how late I will be back in my area. I dont wanna get caught with my pants down, so I'm hoping to pick something up while Im down south. Napa was my first call, and the closest cylinder was in Michigan of course.


Where are you specifically?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Not really related... But this post is for Kartanimal.... Science channel is playing How its Made....they will be showing how they make Racing Carts....in about 10 min or so.


----------



## mwalsh9152

ducaticorse;1605821 said:


> Where are you specifically?


Im in Wakefield


----------



## ss502gmc

mwalsh9152;1605815 said:


> thanks guys, I'm heading out first thing in the morning, and I have no idea how late I will be back in my area. I dont wanna get caught with my pants down, so I'm hoping to pick something up while Im down south. Napa was my first call, and the closest cylinder was in Michigan of course.


Toll Road in east bridgewater stocks them, prices are like 5-10% over metropolitan truck center but there open weekends.


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1605827 said:


> Im in Wakefield


Call North East Nursery in Peabody, ask for their commercial department. They will set you straight. They are also open 24 hours during storms.


----------



## mwalsh9152

thanks, I'll keep Northeast as my last resort for coming home, hopefully something will pan out in seekonk though


----------



## KartAnimal29

WRF future radar loop

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd439/WeatherNut27/Winter%202012-13/wrf_nmmeast-radar-loop_1hourb_zpsc9a880f8.gif


----------



## KartAnimal29

I don't feel so bad after watching this

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/new-england-snowstorm-update/91358901001


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO next weekend


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'm very curious at to where the MJO goes.2, 3 , 4 and 5 is warm for the east coast. 6,7,,8, and 1 are cold for us


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1605859 said:


> I don't feel so bad after watching this
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/new-england-snowstorm-update/91358901001


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool i love it

*WXeastern
6 minutes ago

***BREAKING***
Nearly 75% of the eastern US to be snow covered by March 4th*


----------



## vlc

Got my angle rams in today. Only took 3 trips to the dealer. Went to pick them up. Got home, realized they were 2" too short. Went back and got the right ones (ended up costing twice as much). Got home and realized they changed the fittings from NPT to the o-ring style ones. Had to go back to get the right fittings. Back up and running now. Come on 12 inches!!


----------



## darryl g

BBC co;1605725 said:


> These bad boys are used to help maintain the Mount Washington Observatory Auto Road in the winter. While the road is closed to normal traffic, it is kept open in order to transport weather personnel back and forth to the weather station at the top. Mount Washington is notorious for having the worst weather in North America, and recorded the highest wind ever on the planet.


Those are tourist transports and they don't take them all the way up. The observatory has Snow Cats they use to transport the staff and visitors.


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1605950 said:


> Those are tourist transports and they don't take them all the way up. The observatory has Snow Cats they use to transport the staff and visitors.


Yup , this is the only way to get up there during the winter. I for one wouldn't want to take that trip in a storm


----------



## darryl g

I could have used one of these a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This storm is going down hill fast. Just looking at some new date and there are going to be a lot of disappointed people come night. Go South they said :laughing:

On to Wed and Fri where conditions look a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just say 6 to 8 we where 8 to 12 plus


----------



## AC2717

WTF seriously WTF


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**WEATHER UPDATE!**
Very difficult forecast... I will say that. 
This storm will be staying A LITTLE bit further south which means a little less precipitation (snow and rain).

Timing: We'll see some flakes around in the morning and early afternoon, but the moderate precipitation should arrive between 4-8 pm. Expect the storm to linger into Sunday morning but ending by early afternoon in Eastern and NE CT.

I'm expecting at this point 3-6 inches up in Litchfield, Hartford, Tolland, and Windham counties. With the highest amounts near the MA border and higher elevations of those counties (coldest in those areas).

From New Milford (Western CT) heading straight East towards Griswold and the RI border, expect 2-5 inches of snow mixing with rain/sleet.

Shoreline shouldn't see much snow... maybe a few snow showers to start with a quick transition to rain. It may end as a few flakes as well. So with that said, maybe an inch or two at most in Southern CT.

Keep it here. I'll have some updates as they are needed.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm seeing 2-4 at the most for my area. This ones a bust. On to the next one.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Morrissey snow removal;1606019 said:


> i just say 6 to 8 we where 8 to 12 plus


Ya you should make out OK

Just have to keep an eye on temps today, anything can happen, it is the weather we are talking about


----------



## BBC co

Temps 20+ degrees below normal over the southeast the next weeks or so!! Spring is coming? I cant tell


----------



## cpmi

NWS calling for mainly rain for storms next week along with this storm. We shall see-


----------



## JTK324

I dont know I just dont see snow materializing in the next week or so


----------



## ss502gmc

What a crock!!!!


----------



## vlc

Well that ruined my weekend


----------



## nepatsfan

perfect amount of snow for us and low pressure storm sat into sunday.


----------



## durafish

Well maybe this rain will melt all the snow making room for some more???


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎** FINAL UPDATE **

Storm picks up in intensity after 6:00pm tonight, and will be gone by the morning.
But otherwise, jeez, a lot changed with this storm. I'm thinking North of I-84 may see an few inches, say up to 4 inches (at most )of snow in the hill towns and highest elevations, but this storm will be keeping the bulk of the precipitation to the south... On top of that, we will see mostly a freezing rain/sleet. South of I-84 expect up to an inch of snow, mixing with mostly all rain.

Thanks for staying with me, you guys are the best!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Joe Joyce, WBZ-TV meteorologist

Well, now that we know this is not going to be a big storm…we still have to address the tangible weather which will be happening. There is still plenty of winter weather this weekend. Winter Weather advisory is in effect from 3 PM until Sunday night through midnight. Even though this Saturday is getting off to a calm quiet start…once the flakes start to fly they will be around a while. Our third weekend in a row with winter weather to track…an impressive run it has been. It is like as soon as Puxatawney Phil said an early spring he released the beast of winter as we have seen 32″ of snow total in Boston for the month of February and we will be adding to it this weekend. Impressive.

We are tracking 2 pieces of energy in the jetstream. A "split flow" means the northern and southern stream are separated. The southern stream supplies the moisture and warmth, while the northern stream provides the cold and lift more often than not. When these streams merge is when you can get explosive storms off the coast, which it looked like for a time this week. But alas..Now we know these streams will remain apart.

The first piece of energy coming out of the Gulf is loaded with moisture and will become a weak low which will ride south of New England. The northern edge of this moisture will be directed into the region later this afternoon where it will start as a burst of snow, and more of a wet mix at the south coast. With SE winds at the surface, a snow rain line will be advancing north to the MA Pike tonight and will likely push through Boston for a change to rain. North and West communities outside of Boston should remain just cold enough through the overnight hours to support snow where a few inches of snow may accumulate by dawn on Sunday. South of the Pike and at the coast will be over to rain for the evening through early Sunday with ESE winds directing in a marine airmass in the 30′s.

Once the low tracks far enough away Sunday morning, winds will begin to shift to the NNE and the snow rain line will be collapsing to the coast. The last to see the change to snow will be the Cape who will end up with very little snow from this storm. The first piece of energy will be exiting Sunday morning, which will give way to a brief lull in the snow by midday. BUT the upper Low accompanied with colder air and a Northerly wind shift at the surface will provide the necessary lift to allow for a second round of snow to develop by Sunday afternoon through Sunday night.

So the accumulation of snow in places cold enough to support snow through the duration…NW suburbs…will be gradual and come in two pieces. Another thing to factor in is the border line temps which will be near or above freezing through most of the duration of the storm. This will make for very low snow-water ratios. In your typical winter storm…if .75″ of water fell into air cold enough to support smow…with a ratio of 10-1, you would get around 7-8″ of snow. This storm is different. Borderline freezing temps will give us ratios of around 5-1 through the storm which would take .75″ of water and cut it in half…for a smaller more compact 3-4″ of snow. That is the case here. Snow will be heavy, wet, compact and very slow to accumulate cutting down accumulations big time! Still, because of the persistence of the Snow from Saturday night through Sunday there will be areas which see about 4-6″ of snow…with a focus on S. ME, SNH and Northern MA away from the coast. The warming influence of the water will keep amounts down from Cape Ann to Boston to the South shore with about 1-3″…mostly accumulated on Sunday. Snow will struggle to stick on mainly wet pavements…but areas exceeding 3″ of snow may start to get a bit slick on Sunday…especially once the Sun sets.

Because the storm is weaker, winds will be considerably lighter…but breezy. Waves will be considerably smaller, but choppy. Coastal flooding will not be an issue with Sunday's 10 AM high tide, but we may see some splashover along our eastern facing beaches.

High pressure builds in Monday and Tuesday with sunshine and moderating temps back to near 40 or above. We will be tracking another potent low coming from the Gulf states and mostly tracking up through the Ohio Valley. A warm front sliding through will bring us a period of rain, but we will have to watch for some of this rain changing over to snow in N & W by late Wednesday into Wednesday night. A Blocking pattern will develop in the upper levels which will allow an upper low to dig in and slow over us for the end of the week with cooler air. This will keep clouds around with scattered rain and snow showers. Areas in the N & W could pick up an additional 12″ of snow before the week is through which will be a delight for the skiers.

Seeing signs of a persistent trough in the northeast with cooler than normal temps, and active weather likely to keep going well into March. Winter still has a few more tricks up it's sleeve. We dodged a bullet this weekend. We will keep you updated of any more tricks coming this weekend….not out of the woods yet!

Join us on cbsboston.com/weatherchat if you have any direct questions to ask us!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok we are coming up on the most impressive pattern of the winter so far. All the key elements are there for a major to historic east coast snowstorm around the first of March with less significant snows in the east starting Feb 27. This is the type of pattern that breeds powerhouse winter storms folks!

Please dont ask about your area because specifics are still unclear right now. We have NAO blocking a tall PNA ridge and a split flow pattern as highlighted in the graphic below. Somebody is going to get feet of snow from this pattern but no one knows who yet. Stay tuned!


----------



## FordFisherman

Yeah right.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1606133 said:


> Ok we are coming up on the most impressive pattern of the winter so far. All the key elements are there for a major to historic east coast snowstorm around the first of March with less significant snows in the east starting Feb 27. This is the type of pattern that breeds powerhouse winter storms folks!
> 
> Please dont ask about your area because specifics are still unclear right now. We have NAO blocking a tall PNA ridge and a split flow pattern as highlighted in the graphic below. Somebody is going to get feet of snow from this pattern but no one knows who yet. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everyone here has no clue as to what this map is saying, but I will say this is looking very good for snow starting with Wed System next week and possibly snowing all the way into Saturday. We have a greater chance with this week coming up then what we are dealing with right now.You all have to also remember what time of year it is too. The only thing we can do is watch and see what happens , but there has been a lot of talk in favor of snow for this coming week. Just about every one I have seen talking jumped off this storm days ago and went right to next weeks systems.
> 
> I posted the MJO yesterday and we are moving into move favorable conditions.
> 2,3,4 and 5 is warm for the east coast. 6,7,8, and 1 are cold for us


----------



## Spool it up

dont count your chickens before they're hatched .


----------



## nhglock17

I saying mixed precip next week in my area of Milford NH, and very little accum ,temps just will be to high for much snow fall,


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

3 to 6 4 to 8 of heavy wet snow is more than enough


----------



## FordFisherman

The fat lady is singing in Greenwich Ct. tonight. She'll be making her way north up to Mass over the next few weeks...


----------



## cpmi

FordFisherman;1606221 said:


> The fat lady is singing in Greenwich Ct. tonight. She'll be making her way north up to Mass over the next few weeks...


Couldn't agree more -temps are and will be to warm for any significant/plow able events unless temps. change drastically lower than what is in the long range forecasts I have seen.


----------



## darryl g

I don't know...something doesn't seem right to me with some of these forcasts and their level of confidence for mostly rain....I'm not so sure. Also there are models now hinting at the formation of a Norlun Trough and heavy snowfall on Sunday. I'm staying on guard with this one thinking that about anything can still happen.....


----------



## KartAnimal29

FordFisherman;1606221 said:


> The fat lady is singing in Greenwich Ct. tonight. She'll be making her way north up to Mass over the next few weeks...





cpmi;1606280 said:



> Couldn't agree more -temps are and will be to warm for any significant/plow able events unless temps. change drastically lower than what is in the long range forecasts I have seen.


Would love to hear more from both of you why you think winter is over? Please explain .


----------



## fordtruck661

Kart Do you think we are going to get any snow in our area (Burlington/Bristol) Seems to warm to me......Im at 40* If so how much?


----------



## KartAnimal29

fordtruck661;1606326 said:


> Kart Do you think we are going to get any snow in our area (Burlington/Bristol) Seems to warm to me......Im at 40* If so how much?


I don't see any happening


----------



## mjlawncare

fordtruck661;1606326 said:


> Kart Do you think we are going to get any snow in our area (Burlington/Bristol) Seems to warm to me......Im at 40* If so how much?


Its 34 here in wolcott with snow mixing in so who knows


----------



## eric02038

darryl g;1606303 said:


> I don't know...something doesn't seem right to me with some of these forcasts and their level of confidence for mostly rain....I'm not so sure. Also there are models now hinting at the formation of a Norlun Trough and heavy snowfall on Sunday. I'm staying on guard with this one thinking that about anything can still happen.....


That's exactly what fox25 said last night. He is sticking with his 4-8 west of Boston and more north/west


----------



## FordFisherman

KartAnimal29;1606324 said:


> Would love to hear more from both of you why you think winter is over? Please explain .


Not over yet but the closer you are to NYC its going to be difficult to see any accumulating snows from here on out. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it hasn't snowed in March in CT for two seasons now. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mjlawncare;1606333 said:


> Its 34 here in wolcott with snow mixing in so who knows


This is the GFS Text for Hartford showing surface temps. Just had some flakes mix in here but it will not accumulate. At the best there will be a dusting later on tonight , if we are lucky. There are also a few other thing's you have to look at but I don't have access to them.

130223/1800Z 6 11009KT 35.0F RAIN 
130223/2100Z 9 10010KT 34.2F RAIN 
130224/0000Z 12 10009KT 33.5F RAIN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130224/0300Z 15 07008KT 33.5F DZ 
130224/0600Z 18 04008KT 33.0F DZ 
130224/0900Z 21 04008KT 33.2F RAIN 
130224/1200Z 24 01006KT 33.2F RAIN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130224/1500Z 27 34005KT 34.8F RAIN 
130224/1800Z 30 34007KT 37.8F RAIN 
130224/2100Z 33 33009KT 35.9F 
130225/0000Z 36 32012KT 32.4F RASN 
----------------------------------------------+----++-----+-------------++--------------++-------------++-----------+---+---
130225/0300Z 39 32012KT 31.4F SNOW 
130225/0600Z 42 33008KT 30.6F SNOW

Also look at the surface temp in the NE. Way to warm










Also if you take a look at the radar you'll see the storm isn't even on us yet. temps will be climbing as it get's closer

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?location=USCT0021


----------



## KartAnimal29

FordFisherman;1606341 said:


> Not over yet but the closer you are to NYC its going to be difficult to see any accumulating snows from here on out. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it hasn't snowed in March in CT for two seasons now. Hope I'm wrong.


Ya but there have been many of times that it has snowed good in March. Pictured below are the EURO Weeklies. The dates are on the bottom left. I'm a firm believer in the EURO.

Edit: Also look at the MJO that I posted earlier and what I had to say about it and then look at theses maps. I'm liking the look for the beginning of March.




























This is the latest GFS12z Saturday morning temps next week... March 2nd


----------



## darryl g

This storm is going to fool everyone. On Sunday it's going to stall out, form a Norlun Trough and dump 3 to 4 inches of snow per hour for 36 hours, then reverse direction and dump feet of snow across the whole northeast and catch everyone off guard...except me of course. 

How do I know this...please don't tell anyone, but I have a time machine. The great thing is that I've already plowed this storm once when I jumped ahead to the future and I'll get to do it again and double bill everyone.


----------



## mwalsh9152

Well, I think we can be sure that it will be rain tonight/tomorrow now. I was able to get a cylinder this morning from Toll Rd in East Bridgewater and finally have my plow fixed so that shoukd jinx us for the rest of the season!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Where r u BBC? U give up. Is there hope for us? I'm driving my wife crazy. Still looking at the weather hoping for something.


----------



## mwalsh9152

If its gonna snow, I hope it starts soon! I have dinner plans in the north end for my sisters birthday, it would be nice if most people stayed home!


----------



## cpmi

KartAnimal29;1606324 said:


> Would love to hear more from both of you why you think winter is over? Please explain .


Mainly because as ford fisherman mentioned rarely get accumulating storms in march. That along with the fact every tv and online weather source I have checked is showing temps in the 40's and high 30's for day and barely below freezing at night. Hope I'm wrong but have little confidence that winter is not coming to a close.


----------



## ejsmass2

darryl g;1606377 said:


> This storm is going to fool everyone. On Sunday it's going to stall out, form a Norlun Trough and dump 3 to 4 inches of snow per hour for 36 hours, then reverse direction and dump feet of snow across the whole northeast and catch everyone off guard...except me of course.
> 
> How do I know this...please don't tell anyone, but I have a time machine. The great thing is that I've already plowed this storm once when I jumped ahead to the future and I'll get to do it again and double bill everyone.


That is exactly what I have been hoping for.

On a more serious note I do appreciate the considered input from all of you working to keep us informed.


----------



## timmy1

darryl g;1606377 said:


> This storm is going to fool everyone. On Sunday it's going to stall out, form a Norlun Trough and dump 3 to 4 inches of snow per hour for 36 hours, then reverse direction and dump feet of snow across the whole northeast and catch everyone off guard...except me of course.
> 
> How do I know this...please don't tell anyone, but I have a time machine. The great thing is that I've already plowed this storm once when I jumped ahead to the future and I'll get to do it again and double bill everyone.


You must have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night?


----------



## MSsnowplowing

darryl g;1606377 said:


> This storm is going to fool everyone. On Sunday it's going to stall out, form a Norlun Trough and dump 3 to 4 inches of snow per hour for 36 hours, then reverse direction and dump feet of snow across the whole northeast and catch everyone off guard...except me of course.
> 
> How do I know this...please don't tell anyone, but I have a time machine. The great thing is that I've already plowed this storm once when I jumped ahead to the future and I'll get to do it again and double bill everyone.


But if you cross your own time tracks you will cause a temporial feedback that will destroy the earth!
or cause D&D to run out of coffee and donuts.


----------



## harrison6jd

snowing like crazy in northern rhode island right now. they said rain but its the weather and things can change.


----------



## durafish

harrison6jd;1606428 said:


> snowing like crazy in northern rhode island right now. they said rain but its the weather and things can change.


X2 Wtf is happening? Plows are inside nice n warm didn't bother to put them on...


----------



## darryl g

But seriously....be ready for this forcast to change, especially on the tail end of things.


----------



## durafish

darryl g;1606439 said:


> But seriously....be ready for this forcast to change, especially on the tail end of things.


Not being rude but where are you getting your info. I know it can change and hope it does but...


----------



## BBC co

darryl g;1606377 said:


> This storm is going to fool everyone. On Sunday it's going to stall out, form a Norlun Trough and dump 3 to 4 inches of snow per hour for 36 hours, then reverse direction and dump feet of snow across the whole northeast and catch everyone off guard...except me of course.
> 
> How do I know this...please don't tell anyone, but I have a time machine. The great thing is that I've already plowed this storm once when I jumped ahead to the future and I'll get to do it again and double bill everyone.


:laughing: I have one too jsut got back from plowing myself actually making bills out now...



jandjcarpentry;1606380 said:


> Where r u BBC? U give up. Is there hope for us? I'm driving my wife crazy. Still looking at the weather hoping for something.


Went fueled every thing put the plow on loaded with sand salt balast etc. I get paid to plow and be ready to do just that not watch the weather determin it may not snow and go to sleep to wake up to a surprise call at 2am to a shiaaat show white out to deal with things. time is money, I'm ready just watching out the window mode on this one tbh



eric02038;1606336 said:


> That's exactly what fox25 said last night. He is sticking with his 4-8 west of Boston and more north/west


My thoughts are still on this for the most part, seeing the NAM run now and starting to look around a bit will post any info as I find it.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1606455 said:


> :laughing: I have one too jsut got back from plowing myself actually making bills out now...
> 
> Went fueled every thing put the plow on loaded with sand salt balast etc. I get paid to plow and be ready to do just that not watch the weather determin it may not snow and go to sleep to wake up to a surprise call at 2am to a shiaaat show white out to deal with things. time is money, I'm ready just watching out the window mode on this one tbh
> 
> My thoughts are still on this for the most part, seeing the NAM run now and starting to look around a bit will post any info as I find it.


Funny. I did the same. I had to run out to get stock so I took the plow off. When I got back I figured I would leave the plow off but I thought just maybe we will get something to plow. It's back on and I'm ready either way


----------



## BBC co

durafish;1606444 said:


> Not being rude but where are you getting your info. I know it can change and hope it does but...


Are you anywhere Green State Airport? trying to get an idea of where is snowing in RI atm

winds are blowing SE, ESE @ 9kts blowing 32- air into the storm in Worcester atm, the storm is pulling 37-40 from NJ the 37 carries all the way up the coast to boston atm

the rain snow line on the GRearth radar is saying 37.9 in Danielson CT where i see a clear snow rain line 37.9 @ wilimantic airport where the mix line shows.

looks like a fighting chance still it the winds can get enough cold air to push the snow line down a bit more


----------



## durafish

I'm a little north buts its not snowig much now, kinda seems like rain. A little on grass.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1606483 said:


> Are you anywhere Green State Airport? trying to get an idea of where is snowing in RI atm
> 
> winds are blowing SE, ESE @ 9kts blowing 32- air into the storm in Worcester atm, the storm is pulling 37-40 from NJ the 37 carries all the way up the coast to boston atm
> 
> the rain snow line on the GRearth radar is saying 37.9 in Danielson CT where i see a clear snow rain line 37.9 @ wilimantic airport where the mix line shows.
> 
> looks like a fighting chance still it the winds can get enough cold air to push the snow line down a bit more


It's snowing in Pembroke. I think it might b mixing a little


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Straight snow in southern MA. And they said it was gonna mix in  Coming down good too


----------



## jandjcarpentry

2006Sierra1500;1606502 said:


> Straight snow in southern MA. And they said it was gonna mix in  Coming down good too


Where r u?


----------



## BBC co

39degrees in norwood 
36 @ blue hills
39.9 taunton
39 plymouth 
37.9 providence
33.1 worcester direction wind is coming form currently to all above
36 fitchburg
37.4 danbury
37 Logan Airport
36 Hanscomb


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just north of I-90


----------



## nepatsfan

coming down pretty good in Franklin but it isnt sticking to the pavement. Started about 45 minutes ago


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

According to the Weather Channel Radar, I'm well into the cold as well.

Hit the past button and watch just south of Worcester
http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/USMA0502:1?interactiveMapLayer=radar&baseMap=r&zoom=7


----------



## RoseMan806

jandjcarpentry;1606496 said:


> It's snowing in Pembroke. I think it might b mixing a little


Seeing the same thing in Rockland.


----------



## melldog55

snowing/icing pretty good in southern RI


----------



## matteo30

Channel 5 wcvb just raised their totals from what they were earlier. Snowing good in Hopkinton MA


----------



## Krrz350

Rained for two minutes in Carver, changed over to snow right away. I'm on my way to fill up all my gas cans and grab a few pounds of salt.


----------



## BBC co

this is the 10pm Radar showing snow getting heavier..


----------



## snopushin ford

this storm reminds me of one about 4 years ago. They said it was going to be like 4 inches, I got a call from another guy that plows in town and there was already a foot and it was heavy stuff. I am definately keeping my eye on it. My house is just above 1200 feet. Matt


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Oh sweet I'm in for a nice snow Thumbs Up


----------



## jandjcarpentry

matteo30;1606538 said:


> Channel 5 wcvb just raised their totals from what they were earlier. Snowing good in Hopkinton MA


What r the changes.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Warm air is taking over. Draw a line from the CT MA line to the East and that whole area will all be Rain soon.,


----------



## BBC co




----------



## darryl g

durafish;1606444 said:


> Not being rude but where are you getting your info. I know it can change and hope it does but...


Seen it happen before with similar setups. I'm by no means a meteorologist (although I am a scientist). It's the Sunday afternoon period where I feel the potential lies for some fairly localized heavy precip and at that point will likely be snow as the low moves off and the winds switch and pull in some cold air. Call it a hunch if you wish, but I have invoices for 3 or 4 plowable events on my books since 2001 that looked very much like this when the forcast was for primarily rain.


----------



## mansf123

im ready to go if need be. Always better to be over prepared than to be caught off guard.


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1606557 said:


> Seen it happen before with similar setups. I'm by no means a meteorologist (although I am a scientist). It's the Sunday afternoon period where I feel the potential lies for some fairly localized heavy precip and at that point will likely be snow as the low moves off and the winds switch and pull in some cold air. Call it a hunch if you wish, but I have invoices for 3 or 4 plowable events on my books since 2001 that looked very much like this when the forcast was for primarily rain.


If the Low in The Great Lake falls apart this will not happen. If it does happen it will be only for Northern MA into VT NH and ME


----------



## mansf123

btw i just looked outside and its coming down like crazy in mansffield


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Snowing huge flakes in north Attleboro still to warm to stick...we might get a push in tomorrow maybe...


----------



## darryl g

KartAnimal29;1606565 said:


> If the Low in The Great Lake falls apart this will not happen. If it does happen it will be only for Northern MA into VT NH and ME


But if it does happen I'll be right for the first time in my life!! :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## BBC co

(MyFoxBoston.com) -- All week we've talked about the possible track scenarios and changes that would come with a storm that developed off southeastern U.S.

This weekend, the ocean storm may not end up being the big player, but a piece of energy in the upper atmosphere, known as an upper low, will spin through behind the ocean storm and bring some accumulating snow. The path of that upper low is farther north, so higher snow totals will still be in about the same area as expected. It is that upper low that would have to combine with the coastal storm to make a nor'easter, and that is not looking like the case anymore.

So here is the latest…

The storm will not be big one… but rather a nuisance starting this afternoon/evening and lasting through the day Sunday. It will track close enough to keep parts of New England snowy, but precipitation amounts will be lighter. We are also dealing with borderline freezing temperatures and that will play a major role on the type of precipitation we will see. Nonetheless, there is a Winter Weather Advisory in effect starting at 3 p.m. today through 12 a.m. Monday for all but southeastern MA.

Overnight on Saturday, we'll see rain/snow/mix near the city and areas along the MA Pike southward to all rain for southeastern MA. Areas north and west of Boston will see snow through the overnight with a few sloppy inches accumulating. As this storm begins to pull away early Sunday, the rain/snow line will collapse towards the south coast as winds shift and bring cooler air into the area. However, despite this ocean storm pulling away, the upper level low like Kevin mentioned last night will linger over us, which will keep us seeing snow through the day on Sunday.

The snow will be very compact and dense where it does accumulate. A slushy coating to a couple inches are possible for parts of southeastern MA, while we'll gradually see totals increase further north and west you go into northern Worcester county and southern New Hampshire, where the highest totals will be found of more than 6". Check out snow totals map on the weather page.

Coastal effects will be minimized with this scenario as well. There may be some minor splash over during the time of high tide Sunday morning (10AM), but no threat of moderate to major coastal flooding is expected.

Winds will be lighter as well and that reduces the threat of scattered power outages to isolated. The highest threat still continues to be where heavy wet snow through the interior will paste trees and perhaps cause limbs to break and bring down power lines.

Read more: http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/21...o-a-foot-of-snow-in-some-places#ixzz2Lldh6soJ


----------



## lucky921

hope things change and we get something to plow.
next 2 don't look to good


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1606570 said:


> But if it does happen I'll be right for the first time in my life!! :laughing:


There is always a first for everything :laughing:

Edit: This is the NAM @ 30hr Look where the Low is, I don't think it will happen. It's way to far North


----------



## BBC co

Been snowing here wet heavy stuff no road coverage sticking to the truck and grass a bit

WBZ Weather
The forecast is the same with higher amounts across the mborder of MA & NH closer to the colder air. We will have to watch for the possibility of an inverted "Nor Lun" trough sliing down from the coast of ME to NH during the day which could allow for some locally heavy snowbands to develop. So across SE NH to Your and Cunberland county in ME there is the potential for 6-10" if that band develops. We'll see how that goes. 
Otherwise, again...it is a wet snow which will struggle to accumulate...especially at the coast. 2-4" for the Merrimack Valley to North Shore, 3-6" for Worcester Hills, 1-3" for Boston Metro,
0-2" for the south shore...Mainly wet on the Cape.

Snow will not accumulate tonight through early tomorrow. Best chance of picking up a few inches will come from 9 AM Sunday to 9 PM Sunday.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I better hurry up and hook the plow up and get a few pushes in before this get's washed away :laughing:


----------



## nepatsfan

KartAnimal29;1606682 said:


> I better hurry up and hook the plow up and get a few pushes in before this get's washed away :laughing:


HAHA...these are the snowstorms I like


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Thats too much snow for my liking


----------



## aclawn




----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1606705 said:


>


Stopped raining here a wile ago


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1606723 said:


> Stopped raining here a wile ago


where are you like bridgeport?


----------



## mackclmodel

KartAnimal29;1606554 said:


> Warm air is taking over. Draw a line from the CT MA line to the East and that whole area will all be Rain soon.,


Hey Kart I know it's kinda of topic but I swear I read somewere on here that you said that Londonderry is going to open this year ? Tell me I'm not nuts


----------



## KartAnimal29

I know this is off topic and I'm pretty sure everyone knows I like racin. Check this out . Kyle Larson's car went into the fence at Daytona today during the Nationwide race and the motor and front clip of the car got ripped off . The front clip and motor didn't go far but one of his tires hit someone along with a few other people getting hurt with parts that flew into the stands






Motor and front clip was still on the car at this point









Motor and front clip are gone here


----------



## KartAnimal29

mackclmodel;1606731 said:


> Hey Kart I know it's kinda of topic but I swear I read somewere on here that you said that Londonderry is going to open this year ? Tell me I'm not nuts


Yes it is. I can't wait 91mph


----------



## mackclmodel

KartAnimal29;1606734 said:


> Yes it is. I can't wait 91mph


Jim aint running it is he ?


----------



## KartAnimal29

mackclmodel;1606736 said:


> Jim aint running it is he ?


HAHAHAH LMFAO That guy knows what's best for him. He will never show his face around another karting event. He killed Londonderry, RT 106 and the indoor place in Portland Maine


----------



## KartAnimal29

Google search for more pick of the crash @ Daytona

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=TKm&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&q=kyle+larson+daytona+crash&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42768644,d.dmQ&biw=1024&bih=629&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=o2spUay9Ju-x0QH10YHoAQ#imgrc=WWkEopGge862pM%3A%3B6AyRyDB84aGpGM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fthebiglead.fantasysportsven.netdna-cdn.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2013%252F02%252FKyle-Larson-Nationwide-Crash.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.thebiglead.com%252Findex.php%252F2013%252F02%252F23%252Fkyle-larson-nationwide-crash-sent-engine-flying-into-stands-at-daytona-video%252F%253Fsource%253Dtop-modules%3B594%3B396


----------



## mackclmodel

KartAnimal29;1606740 said:


> HAHAHAH LMFAO That guy knows what's best for him. He will never show his face around another karting event. He killed Londonderry, RT 106 and the indoor place in Portland Maine


It sucks I sold my dwarf 2 yrs ago, might have to get a kart... do they have a fat @ss class:laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The engine ended up in the fence on fire  15 people were hurt I believe. Hope the 500 doesn't go like this.


----------



## KartAnimal29

mackclmodel;1606745 said:


> It sucks I sold my dwarf 2 yrs ago, might have to get a kart... do they have a fat @ss class:laughing:


For Open Karts mostly everyone runs heavy weight , 375 , but no one really runs Open Karts anymore from what I'm told. I've been out of it for 2 years but still have everything sitting in the trailer.Find yourself a Sr. Champ and get an Animal motor for it


----------



## mackclmodel

You see Michael Annett crash ? Reminescent of Earnhardts crash


----------



## mackclmodel

KartAnimal29;1606751 said:


> For Open Karts mostly everyone runs heavy weight , 375 , but no one really runs Open Karts anymore from what I'm told. I've been out of it for 2 years but still have everything sitting in the trailer.Find yourself a Sr. Champ and get an Animal motor for it


A cage would be nice at Londonderry. I watched the Sr champs at Waterford a few years back....WOW


----------



## KartAnimal29

mackclmodel;1606754 said:


> You see Michael Annett crash ? Reminescent of Earnhardts crash


Missed that one



mackclmodel;1606758 said:


> A cage would be nice at Londonderry. I watched the Sr champs at Waterford a few years back....WOW


Ya Waterford was bit too big for karts and not set up for them. At least you have all the tires in the corners at Londonderry. I tapped the frontstretch one year at londonderry and didn't notice it. You can only see it on video. The wall was clean and then there is a black mark on it after we all go by , I got lucky there. I did flip at Sugar Hill once. Climbed the wall with the RF and was looking up at the sky as the front end was going over me. That one hurt


----------



## mackclmodel

Tire walls are great for karts. Not so much dwarfs, a few of us made it to the parking lot. LOL


----------



## KartAnimal29

mackclmodel;1606767 said:


> Tire walls are great for karts. Not so much dwarfs, a few of us made it to the parking lot. LOL


Nice  This was the last race @ Londonderry. My Chassis builders grand kid is the one that climbs the wall. I was just to the inside one back . Scared that you now what out of me.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1606729 said:


> where are you like bridgeport?


Central CT. Just North East of Waterbury ,Bristol CT


----------



## mackclmodel

Awseome video....Ahhh the Daytona of kart racing. Drafting 1/2" of the ground and 1/2" off the guys bumper at 90mph plus


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1606749 said:


> The engine ended up in the fence on fire  15 people were hurt I believe. Hope the 500 doesn't go like this.


There are 2 or 3 people with head traumas. If you watch the video you can see the ESPN camera guy is right where the car comes through the fence cus he's not there when the camera pans back to that area. Seen another report that a husband and wife got hit with a big chuck of metal and were bleeding pretty good.


----------



## ejsmass2

I just drove from western ma to Framingham. Sleet started on the Worcester hills. Before that only rain. 3 spin out accidents between Worcester and Framingham. Framingham secondary roads have a good layer of thick wet slush. Main roads just wet.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Back to the Weather. NWS has this for me for this coming week


Tuesday Night Rain likely before 1am, then rain and snow likely. Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, cloudy, with a low around 35. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Wednesday Rain and snow likely. Patchy fog before 11am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 46. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Wednesday Night A chance of rain and snow showers. Patchy fog between 9pm and 11pm, then Patchy fog after midnight. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Thursday A chance of rain and snow showers. Patchy fog before 8am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 44. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Thursday Night A chance of rain and snow showers. Patchy fog after 9pm. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Friday A chance of rain and snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Friday Night A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 40. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The GFS run for next week. This is @ 102hrs. I'll post a few , but not in order.










114hrs










126hrs










138hrs


----------



## lucky921

So what's it look like good for us thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

As of now .


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I have no idea what those maps mean......


----------



## KartAnimal29

The L are the storms. The number next to the L ,990 ,is the pressure. The lower the number the worse it is. Sandy was 940


----------



## mulcahy mowing

THEGOLDPRO;1606874 said:


> I have no idea what those maps mean......


Ill second that. Looks good? Like here comes the sun?


----------



## KartAnimal29

These are also the 850 MB heights for temps. This is what you want to look at to see if it's going to be cold or warm. If there cold ,blues , then the chance for snow is good. I'm sure you can guess what the other colors mean


----------



## darryl g

THEGOLDPRO;1606874 said:


> I have no idea what those maps mean......


Those are maps? All this time I thought they were modern art!


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1606874 said:


> I have no idea what those maps mean......


How about this one Ben :laughing:


----------



## nepatsfan

I don't know what all that means but with all this rain, I'm going to the boat show today. Anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

There's 2 inches of slush in my driveway. I just slid down the hill with my dog pulling me.


----------



## BBC co

WBZ Weather
Morning Update:
Highly variable conditions this Sunday morning with rain near the Coast and snow in Central MA. A few inches of heavy, wet snow have fallen in higher elevated areas in Worcester County while just a few miles to the east in most of Middlesex County and Eastern MA, there have been just a few flakes mixing in with the rain. Gradually the rain will change over to snow from west to east during the day today...this will be a very slow process...it may take until this afternoon before the rain/snow line makes it completely through the Coast. Snow will be mainly light with pockets of moderate this afternoon and evening. However it will be tough to accumulate in spots where the ground temperatures have been so warm this morning. Therefore, only expecting 1-3" close to Boston and in nearby suburbs later today...3-6" of snow well northwest of Boston in places like Western Middlesex county and into Northern Worcester county and Southern New Hampshire. There could be a late burst of snow along the Coastline of Maine, New Hampshire and Essex county due to what we call an "inverted or Norlun trough". Snowfall rates could become somewhat heavy locally up there causing 3-6" or even a bit more later Today.
No wind or Coastal issues, and the snow tapers off overnight tonight. Next chance of rain or rain/snow mix comes Wednesday.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we have 2 inches now i bet we will get 6 bye its over at 8 pm


----------



## theholycow

For a while last night it looked like it was coming down heavier than it did during the Blizzard. I guess it turned to rain after that and washed it all away. Hooray!


darryl g;1606377 said:


> This storm is going to fool everyone. On Sunday it's going to stall out, form a Norlun Trough and dump 3 to 4 inches of snow per hour for 36 hours, then reverse direction and dump feet of snow across the whole northeast and catch everyone off guard...except me of course.
> 
> How do I know this...please don't tell anyone, but I have a time machine. The great thing is that I've already plowed this storm once when I jumped ahead to the future and I'll get to do it again and double bill everyone.


I hate you.



cpmi;1606389 said:


> Mainly because as ford fisherman mentioned rarely get accumulating storms in march. That along with the fact every tv and online weather source I have checked is showing temps in the 40's and high 30's for day and barely below freezing at night. Hope I'm wrong but have little confidence that winter is not coming to a close.


I love you.



darryl g;1606915 said:


> Those are maps? All this time I thought they were modern art!


:laughing:


----------



## MSsnowplowing

KartAnimal29;1606682 said:


> I better hurry up and hook the plow up and get a few pushes in before this get's washed away :laughing:


Oh you got lucky we got nothing. LOL


----------



## BBC co

ya I got a wheel barrel full of rain so far cant's wait tto see how much when it's done been raining all night here 0.00"snow


----------



## durafish

Nothing here, snow or rain!


----------



## BBC co

WBZ Weather








Snow/Rain line on the move this morning!








This model has the rain changing to snow on the Cape by 1 PM...I think that is a bit early. Still expect the changeover to take place on the south shore this afternoon. Snow is not going down without a fight!








Watching for potential "inverted Trough" to come into play later this afternoon across NH, ME, and North Shore. Potential burst of heavy snow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the EURO min. temps for March 4th, next Monday. Florida is going from max 80s this weekend down to lows of 30s next week


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1607102 said:


>


Yesterday when it started snowing harder than it did in the Blizzard, I made this:


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Alert: 24 days until the official start of Spring! Are you ready to leave winter behind?

WBZ Weather
Over 5" in Westminster!








Goldpro when he wakes up everyday 
















DID YOU KNOW?

Big sun-diving Comet ISON might be spectacular in late 2013:
Astronomers are excited about a sungrazing comet discovered late in 2012. For a short time, it might become as bright as a full moon. That'll be around the time of its perihelion - or closest approach to the sun - on November 28, 2013. This comet is called C/2012 S1 (ISON) by astronomers. All of us around the globe should be able to see it.


----------



## Spool it up

still a healthy march left . last April 1 we had 3'' here


----------



## mulcahy mowing

To bad we don't get paid when it rains....


----------



## BBC co

maybe we could sell the water overseas I hear the middle east is running low...


----------



## quigleysiding

Dam rain........:realmad: Raining hard now a few 1/4 inch hale stones mixed in..


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1607150 said:


> maybe we could sell the water overseas I hear the middle east is running low...


The Middle East has a **** load of water. Libya has one of the worlds largest aqua fura. Gaddafi had a huge pipe line built and was going to green up Libya and supply the world with food. That's one of the reasons why he was killed. The main reason was he was going to do away with the dollar for oil sales. Try researching it. I don't tryst a single word that our government or media tells us. If you want to find the answer to your questions you have to look for them yourself.

Water





Gold for Oil


----------



## BBC co

figures they got all the oil and water lol 
well I have a half a wheel barrel full still looking for 3rd world country's to sell it to

WBZ Weather
ALERT: The ride north through New Hampshire is Horrendous! Think twice before travelling up 93 or 95 to ME or New Hampshire today. People heading home from vacation week will have a slow slippery ride. 6-12" possible. This picture was taken just north of Hooksett, NH


----------



## Spool it up

for those of you too young and were building snowmen . . . . :laughing:

we will celebrate 20 years since the storm of the century

keep the mowers, wackers and seed stored

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_Storm_of_the_Century


----------



## Spool it up

seems to be a pattern here , every 20 years a biggy will arrive .


----------



## BBC co

:laughing:


Spool it up;1607191 said:


> for those of you too young and were building snowmen . . . . :laughing:
> 
> we will celebrate 20 years since the storm of the century
> 
> keep the mowers, wackers and seed stored
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_Storm_of_the_Century


Some affected areas in the Appalachian region saw more than 3.5 feet (1.1 m) of snow, and snowdrifts were as high as 35 feet (11 m). The volume of the storm's total snowfall was later computed to be 12.91 cubic miles (53.8 km3), an amount which would weigh (depending on the variable density of snow) between 5.4 and 27 billion tonnes.:laughing:

kind of sounds like the first week of march 
During March 11 and 12, temperatures over much of the eastern United States began to fall quickly as an arctic high pressure system built into the Midwest and Great Plains.
Description	
English: Satellite image by NASA of the 1993 North American Storm Complex on March 13, 1993 at 10:01 UTC.


----------



## Spool it up




----------



## BBC co

Northeast weather and education page

We'll we had a nor'easter, not the kind some of us wanted, but still it was a nor'easter. This was a very difficult forecast, So while it wasn't the type of snowstorm that was forecasted for on Friday; the fact of it bringing snow at all is something, I guess. South and of Boston saw too warm of temps overnight to bring much of any snow. What's controlling the rain/snow line is air flow, we have warmer Atlantic flow blowing in from nor'easter; as well as colder air moving to the north over Maine into northern New Hampshire. so as the nor'easter move more toward the northeast, the cold air should be able to move south a bit. on the Satellite Image I've outlined in red, pocket of colder air that's could intensify the snowfall over parts of Maine, Central and northeast Massachusetts , and Parts of New Hampshire. These are the areas that could see 6+ before this is all said and done.

I've also highlighted areas for Tomorrow. The same areas in the Midwest that dealt with the blizzard a few days ago, will be dealing with another major snowstorm.








why is there snow there and not here


----------



## mwalsh9152

It was snowing pretty good when I got home last night, turned back to rain though, and now just a cold drizzle. Good day to drag the wife back into bed


----------



## theholycow

Snowing pretty hard here.


----------



## BBC co

Raining here like all night still


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1607223 said:


> Northeast weather and education page
> 
> We'll we had a nor'easter, not the kind some of us wanted, but still it was a nor'easter. This was a very difficult forecast, So while it wasn't the type of snowstorm that was forecasted for on Friday; the fact of it bringing snow at all is something, I guess. South and of Boston saw too warm of temps overnight to bring much of any snow. What's controlling the rain/snow line is air flow, we have warmer Atlantic flow blowing in from nor'easter; as well as colder air moving to the north over Maine into northern New Hampshire. so as the nor'easter move more toward the northeast, the cold air should be able to move south a bit. on the Satellite Image I've outlined in red, pocket of colder air that's could intensify the snowfall over parts of Maine, Central and northeast Massachusetts , and Parts of New Hampshire. These are the areas that could see 6+ before this is all said and done.
> 
> I've also highlighted areas for Tomorrow. The same areas in the Midwest that dealt with the blizzard a few days ago, will be dealing with another major snowstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is there snow there and not here


ashame you dont have cold air behind you . could've been a cripler


----------



## BBC co

Finally turned back to wet snow... Snowing in holbrook pretty good a few towns over also


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Still raining here. It's snowing in HINGHAM?


----------



## darryl g

Almost looks to be stalled out.


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1607324 said:


> Still raining here. It's snowing in HINGHAM?


yea buddy Thumbs Up started at 11:58 looks like pingpong balls falling crazzy.. some of them gotta be 1/2-3/4" big


----------



## Krrz350

still pouring in the plymouth area. i have 1 account w/1" trigger, but i +\- it up to a 1/2 inch depending on upcoming weather. i've got another one that has a nasty nasty hill that i need to scrape/salt if upcoming weather has a big storm, can't have frozen slush underneath and try to push on it. hopefully i get to do at least those two.


----------



## BBC co

ya i might go pretreat my nightmare hill right now seeing it start to stick


----------



## mwalsh9152

its really coming down in Wakefield right now, looks like saucers coming down sideways


----------



## BBC co

Strange looking snow that's for sure hope it piles up as fast as it seems to be falling. Any one use the new noaa weather ping app? kind of cool you can get real time reports very close to your area or any where else on the go. Better then the radar because they are reported from the ground not radar, radar was showing rain for me and ping app had snow, shows snow line is around whitman 
http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/
Northeast weather and education page

Here's the Euro for Wednesday Morning. I've outline the rain snow line......As you can see most of the Northeast is on the warm-side of the low. As the rain/snow line works its way east. rain will change over to snow west to east. For New England the big question will be who will win the race. the colder air moving in for the west, or the moisture moving away from the region. Wednesday night into Thursday the rain turns over to snow...how much snow fall is still in question. ...But the I-95 corridor should see only rain out of this. NYS should see some snow; as should interior New England...But again how much?


----------



## darryl g

Wow, that snow is coming in fast across NY. Is that likely to dry up before it gets this far east as usual?


----------



## theholycow

Around here it keeps switching between different types of precipitation. For a while snow was accumulating. I could just look out my window at my truck and see it accumulate on the bed rails. Well now it's washed off of the bed rails and snowing again. The road looks covered in icky slush that's gonna freeze overnight and be a mess tomorrow.


----------



## BBC co

still falling not fast and furious atm but consistent having a hard time on the pavement tho still


----------



## snopushin ford

6 inches here. I live right near wachusett mountain. Still snowing pretty good. Very heavy stuff. Matt


----------



## BBC co

snopushin ford;1607438 said:


> 6 inches here. I live right near wachusett mountain. Still snowing pretty good. Very heavy stuff. Matt


nice, still having a hard time sticking here. good to see a few of you are gonna get some runs in


----------



## darryl g

You know...this is starting to look like I had predicted. The storm looks like it indeed has stalled out, ppt seems to be spreading back to the west and it looks like an inverted trough may be setting up...and it's Sunday afternoon. Still doubt that I have a time machine?


----------



## Spool it up

snopushin ford;1607438 said:


> 6 inches here. I live right near wachusett mountain. Still snowing pretty good. Very heavy stuff. Matt


urgent - winter weather message
national weather service taunton ma
439 pm est sun feb 24 2013

...periods of wintry weather will impact the region through
tonight...

Maz004>007-012>016-026-250245-
/o.con.kbox.ww.y.0007.000000t0000z-130225t0500z/
northern worcester ma-central middlesex ma-western essex ma-
eastern essex ma-southern worcester ma-western norfolk ma-
southeast middlesex ma-suffolk ma-eastern norfolk ma-
northern middlesex ma-
including the cities of...barre...fitchburg...framingham...
Lowell...lawrence...gloucester...milford...worcester...foxboro...
Norwood...cambridge...boston...quincy...ayer
439 pm est sun feb 24 2013

...winter weather advisory remains in effect until midnight est
tonight...

* locations...central and northeastern massachusetts...which
includes the boston metro area.

* hazard types...snow.

* accumulations...total average snow accumulation of 6 to
12 inches.

* timing...precipitation will change back to snow at all locations
this afternoon. Most of the accumulations on roadways will
probably be confined to the high terrain through most of the
afternoon...but slippery conditions may develop at the lower
elevations later this afternoon and particularly tonight as
temperatures drop below freezing.

* impacts...untreated roads and walkways will be slippery across
the higher terrain today and tonight. It may take until later
this afternoon afternoon and night for roadways to become
slippery at the lower elevations.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory is issued when snow and/or ice is
forecast to develop in the affected areas...but accumulations are
expected to be light. Any snow or ice would make driving and
walking difficult...but not impossible...on untreated roadways
and sidewalks. When temperatures are below freezing...motorists
need to be especially careful on bridges and overpasses where
slippery spots can easily develop.

&&


----------



## ducaticorse

black pavement in Boston


----------



## Santry426

Flurries/drizzle here in weymouth


----------



## brimfield

Ok if ya want snow I will drop the plow change my 265 snows to 245 all seasons. Pay Pal donations only please $ 10 per user and I need to get to $200>.I will include pics of the plow off with 245's on:laughing:


----------



## Krrz350

I'll do you one better, I'll take off the push plates and disconnect the transfer case linkage, All I ask for in return is a backup shovel.


----------



## sectlandscaping

brimfield;1607529 said:


> Ok if ya want snow I will drop the plow change my 265 snows to 245 all seasons. Pay Pal donations only please $ 10 per user and I need to get to $200>.I will include pics of the plow off with 245's on:laughing:


truck is on blocks with no brake lines. Its also in the drive blocking my two other trucks in.

No need for paypal just help me bleed them tomorrow.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## darryl g

Oooooo...more pretty pictures! I think it needs some red though.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I have no idea what these useless maps mean.


----------



## BBC co

THEGOLDPRO;1607545 said:


> I have no idea what these useless maps mean.


they mean no more snow for you don't worry

Latest NAM on totals by tomorrow morning, would gladly take 4" over night


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1607560 said:


> they mean no more snow for you don't worry
> 
> Latest NAM on totals by tomorrow morning, would gladly take 4" over night


4 in where?


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1607566 said:


> 4 in where?











the darker blue, but the GFS shows nothing. so again it's really just a watch the radar see if it falls apart or moves and we'll know what we got when it's gone but atleast it's still snowing :laughing: says 3.61" for duxbury it shows just looked


----------



## BBC co

I got a solid 1"of wet heavy snow on all roads and ground cover now heavy wet stuff falling pretty steady too


----------



## jandjcarpentry

That would b great. Thanks


----------



## ducaticorse

This storm sucks balls. Whens the next one?


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC and Kart Is there going to be something to plow/shovel in Boston tonight/early AM?


----------



## lucky921

don't look good and don't think anything to next week for us in boston


----------



## darryl g

Don't be so quick to pull the plug on this one guys. Depending on your triggers it still might be plowable. An inch or two of slush is good enough for me.


----------



## BBC co

Well I just took a ride went and treated that steep hill driveway I have and my side of town has almost 2" on the street and I cleaned my truck before I left, took the landrover and 4 5gallon buckets by the time I got back my truck was covered again. But over on the coast which is where that drive way is from about the center of town to the weymouth bridge there is not much sticking yet, so I guess depends on what the temps do and how long the system stays over us.








so thats from about 30-40 minutes already white again









Not a forecast but that snow from northern NY realy looks like its headed right into our snow pretty quick like was posted earlier


----------



## BBC co

Ok more pics what these show to me is first one has our storm and the snow over ny followed by the second one you can see that snow has joined to make our storm larger, third one is a close up of the two systems and fourth is a close up of them merged currently. The arrows are different elevations of wind direction/speed, to me it shows the western air bringing more cold air and snow right into our system which is in a circular wind pattern off shore and could very well provide hours of intense heavy snow or as we all have suspected will fall apart... Then on all 3 you see the over lay colors of green/blue those are teh precipitation types and line, representing the cold temps/warms. Or aka on here as lots of colors and not enuff red.. >< GFS shows the possibility of snow lasting 39hours in boston based on precipitation type and NAM has 12 hours.


----------



## darryl g

Light sleety snow coming down now in the Old Saybrook, CT area. I'll be setting my alarm for 5:00 am just in case.


----------



## mwalsh9152

well, looks like I should go and plow my own driveway so my father in law can get out tomorrow if its frozen. He has MS, so I always try and clear it if there could be a freeze so he doesnt risk getting stuck. 
Maybe I will get to push the few drives that I do later?


----------



## nepatsfan

THEGOLDPRO;1607545 said:


> I have no idea what these useless maps mean.


LOL...I hear ya. I like the ones with the different colors that say like 1-3, 3-6, 6-12 otherwise, I don't have a clue


----------



## nepatsfan

mwalsh9152;1607705 said:


> well, looks like I should go and plow my own driveway so my father in law can get out tomorrow if its frozen. He has MS, so I always try and clear it if there could be a freeze so he doesnt risk getting stuck.
> Maybe I will get to push the few drives that I do later?


grab a squeegeeThumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

nepatsfan;1607722 said:


> grab a squeegeeThumbs Up


got snow?, is it accumulating there?

Any snow down the cape at all? anyone on down there?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

It's coming down nice here now bbc, still hardly sticking.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

It's just starting to stick in my driveway


----------



## ss502gmc

Where abouts are you located BBC? I'm in East Weymouth at my girl friends house now but my accounts are in the Bridgewater area. Not sure what its doing down there but here in weymouth it looks like its still coming down steady from my window view. I'm trying to get ahold of someone to let me know if there's snow on the ground but of course no one answers.


----------



## BBC co

i'm right by jackson sq off high st in hingham, have 2 1/2" in the bed of my truck since noon but there is a fresh 2" on the roads in front of my house just took some pics will upload them, this could get interesting fast stuffs heavy as any thing here, but over by 3a when i was there there was nothing then on new bridge st back side of the country club the hills are covered good cause of the increased elevation.\

hood of my truck just cleaned half hour ago when i got home 3/4"








back of truck since noon 2 1/4" real wet was probally 3








Another complex and slow moving storm will impact the Eastern US Tuesday and Wednesday. This storm has the potential to produce substantive ice accumulations, especially along the Appalachians, across the twin tiers of NY/PA and the higher terrain of western New England. Across the Southeast, another round of heavy rain is expected.









Going back out in my truck to check a few different spots in town see if any of the high land houses are close to a push and figure out what if any thing may be going on later for myself be back in a bit


----------



## Krrz350

ss502gmc;1607747 said:


> Where abouts are you located BBC? I'm in East Weymouth at my girl friends house now but my accounts are in the Bridgewater area. Not sure what its doing down there but here in weymouth it looks like its still coming down steady from my window view. I'm trying to get ahold of someone to let me know if there's snow on the ground but of course no one answers.


i'm on the middleboro carver line, still snowing, 1/4" on my subdevelopment rd


----------



## BBC co

Well that was interesting, pushed 2 driveways both had the 2 1/2 with slush under and salted them. Town is out salting 3" of main road stuff that should be plowed was all over the place even in 4x4, visibility on 228 was about a 1/2 mi more or less. Commercials are all most ready for a push in town center did not go back over to 3a looked still a lil iffy headed that way. So I went and bought a coffee based off the radar showing the same pattern as the last 4 hours.

Also found this... 









The NAO has went firmly negative and was forecast to return towards neutral to positive around March 1st. Now the ensembles forecast it to remain negative. Its starts to rise around March 7 which could indicate a big east coast storm. You see.. its the gradual rise out of negative territory which correlates to big east coast winter storms. With the sustained trough over the eastern US at least the first two weeks of March looks well below normal with potential for multiple snows from the northern parts of dixie to the Canadian border. BTW Throw an extra log on the fire because its about to get cold!!


----------



## jimfrost

I have no clue what's going on with this storm rained steadily since last night switched to snow around 5 tonight now its accumulating and not sure if I'm gonna have to get the plow on the truck!! What's the latest for north of Boston


----------



## BBC co

9PM STILL SNOWING IN EASTERN MASS...far eastern CT RI into southeast NH and all of southern Maine...

SNOW IS PILLING UP IN SOME PLACES.. some NOT ALL

Tri-State Weather
Are you in Long Island or Connecticut? Some snow bands have developed and are now moving through Fairfield, Middlesex, New Haven, New London in CT and Suffolk County on Long Island.


----------



## BBC co

Just got called in gtg, will log in from phone in a bit - gl guys hope you all get some hours in!


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1607870 said:


> Just got called in gtg, will log in from phone in a bit - gl guys hope you all get some hours in!


you to i'm going out around 2 hope sureprised


----------



## mwalsh9152

I cleared my driveway, had about 2" of snow covered slop on it. Went for a ride to scope the rest of the town, and there wasnt nearly as much. For some reason my neighborhood is always the jackpot area. When I got home the drive was completely white again....looks like it has stopped snowing now though


----------



## coops784

I've been on long time viewer of this site and unfortunately never made a post before. Earlier this evening we went to view our accounts in Marshfield, MA in order to make plans for the early morning. Around 10:30 PM visiting of our sites in Marshfield on 139...we found our Caterpillar skid steer 236B was gone. *Stolen! * Along with our cam superline trailer (yellow). The skid steer had Brat Landscaping on the side and rear. It was dropped off on Friday late afternoon at a business complex behind where Mama Mia's was in the same building as Dunkin Donuts. If anyone saw it on the road after 4PM on Friday or has any information please contact me at 781 831 5540 or Marshfield Police. Any help would be greatly appreciated or anyone who has past experience or information that could help us...THANKS!


----------



## mansf123

going out to salt at 2.


----------



## darryl g

coops784;1607947 said:


> I've been on long time viewer of this site and unfortunately never made a post before. Earlier this evening we went to view our accounts in Marshfield, MA in order to make plans for the early morning. Around 10:30 PM visiting of our sites in Marshfield on 139...we found our Caterpillar skid steer 236B was gone. *Stolen! * Along with our cam superline trailer (yellow). The skid steer had Brat Landscaping on the side and rear. It was dropped off on Friday late afternoon at a business complex behind where Mama Mia's was in the same building as Dunkin Donuts. If anyone saw it on the road after 4PM on Friday or has any information please contact me at 781 831 5540 or Marshfield Police. Any help would be greatly appreciated or anyone who has past experience or information that could help us...THANKS!


Man that sucks. Sorry to hear. I don't know if you're aware that there's a stolen equipment forum over on the sister site, Lawnsite. You might want to post over there too. http://www.lawnsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=224


----------



## mansf123

coops784;1607947 said:


> I've been on long time viewer of this site and unfortunately never made a post before. Earlier this evening we went to view our accounts in Marshfield, MA in order to make plans for the early morning. Around 10:30 PM visiting of our sites in Marshfield on 139...we found our Caterpillar skid steer 236B was gone. *Stolen! * Along with our cam superline trailer (yellow). The skid steer had Brat Landscaping on the side and rear. It was dropped off on Friday late afternoon at a business complex behind where Mama Mia's was in the same building as Dunkin Donuts. If anyone saw it on the road after 4PM on Friday or has any information please contact me at 781 831 5540 or Marshfield Police. Any help would be greatly appreciated or anyone who has past experience or information that could help us...THANKS!


Nothing pisses me off more than scumbags stealing other peoples tools/equipment. We work hard for what we have and make our living off of our equipment. If you have to steal other peoples stuff to get by i feel sorry for you. karmas a *****. ill keep my eyes out.....


----------



## Spool it up

be gentle with that 236 , it's very easy to poke thru the moldoard or fold that sector attachment design


----------



## BBC co

and done for a bit... that was fun


----------



## mwalsh9152

well, what little snow that fell looks pretty stuck to the trees?


----------



## rjfetz1

Spool it up;1607972 said:


> be gentle with that 236 , it's very easy to poke thru the moldoard or fold that sector attachment design


WHAT the [email protected]@ are you talking about? You troll over here cuz your bored and don't even bother to read all the threads. It was stolen you dumb arse. Why can't you just stay in PA.?? Your not welcome here.


----------



## BBC co

i'd be looking on craigslist for a ****** offering cat services today you'd be surprised how stupid crack head type people can be, don't those have lo-jack next one maybe it would be a good idea to spend the 400$ on lo-jack

marshfield(marshvegas) especially 139 at night is all crack head type people, has to be someone local doubt some one randomly got off the eway and stumbled apon it


----------



## unhcp

we got about a foot up in NH, it was a good money making storm!


----------



## BBC co

000
nous41 kbox 251147
pnsbox
ctz002>004-maz002>024-026-nhz011-012-015-riz001>008-252347-

public information statement
spotter reports
national weather service taunton ma
647 am est mon feb 25 2013

the following are unofficial observations taken during the past 12
hours for the storm that has been affecting our region. Appreciation
is extended to highway departments...cooperative observers...skywarn
spotters and media for these reports. This summary is also available
on our home page at weather.gov/boston

********************storm total snowfall********************

location storm total time/date comments
snowfall of
/inches/ measurement

connecticut

...tolland county...
Coventry 1.0 837 pm 2/24 general public
staffordville 1.0 1024 pm 2/24 none
tolland 1.0 432 am 2/25 none

massachusetts

...barnstable county...
Truro  1.9 623 am 2/25 ham radio
north falmouth 1.0 610 am 2/25 ham radio

...bristol county...
Taunton 1.6 1200 am 2/25 nws office
acushnet 1.2 605 am 2/25 ham radio
fairhaven 1.0 600 am 2/25 ham radio
new bedford 1.0 612 am 2/25 ham radio

...dukes county...
West tisbury 1.3 613 am 2/25 ham radio
vineyard haven 1.2 621 am 2/25 ham radio

...essex county...
Topsfield 3.7 1213 am 2/25 trained spotter
gloucester 3.5 950 pm 2/24 public
west newbury 3.5 1042 pm 2/24 public
beverly 2.2 1244 am 2/25 public

...middlesex county...
Pepperell 7.0 1037 pm 2/24 trained spotter
framingham 5.9 207 am 2/25 ham radio
tyngsboro 5.5 747 pm 2/24 ham radio
groton 5.5 924 pm 2/24 trained spotter
dracut 4.4 607 am 2/25 general public
hudson 3.9 1203 am 2/25 trained spotter
acton 3.3 619 am 2/25 none
wakefield 2.8 610 am 2/25 trained spotter
reading 2.5 100 am 2/25 public
watertown 2.0 1200 am 2/25 broadcast media
waltham 1.4 845 pm 2/24 public

...norfolk county...
Needham heights 3.2 1200 am 2/25 public
south weymouth 3.0 144 am 2/25 media
randolph 2.7 1215 am 2/25 trained spotter
weymouth 2.0 1030 pm 2/24 ham radio
needham 1.6 656 pm 2/24 public

...suffolk county...
Roslindale 2.0 1200 am 2/25 public
1 n east boston 1.8 1200 am 2/25 logan airport
winthrop 1.8 1155 pm 2/24 none

...worcester county...
Boylston 10.0 1204 am 2/25 trained spotter
sterling 9.1 1031 pm 2/24 general public
3 wnw worcester 8.1 1200 am 2/25 worcester airport
ashburnham 8.0 600 am 2/25 co-op
leominster 7.0 938 pm 2/24 trained spotter
holden 7.0 920 pm 2/24 trained spotter
hubbardston 6.5 942 pm 2/24 ham radio
gardner 6.0 812 pm 2/24 public
shrewsbury 5.8 657 pm 2/24 public
templeton 5.2 944 pm 2/24 none
westborough 4.8 1200 am 2/25 nws employee
east templeton 4.2 714 pm 2/24 none
milford 3.3 1005 pm 2/24 none

new hampshire

...cheshire county...
Harrisville 4.2 1051 pm 2/24 general public

...hillsborough county...
New boston 9.0 900 pm 2/24 none
south weare 8.0 1107 pm 2/24 trained spotter
manchester 5.0 330 am 2/25 public
nashua 3.3 910 pm 2/24 nws employee

rhode island

...providence county...
North foster 1.1 1106 pm 2/24 trained spotter
burrillville 1.0 558 am 2/25 general public

$$

md


----------



## BBC co

unhcp;1607994 said:


> we got about a foot up in NH, it was a good money making storm!


nice glad to hear it payup rochester got 15.5" up there


----------



## ss502gmc

Got maybe an inch to 1.5 of slop around east bridgewater and less the further south down 18 you go. Salted the commercials and that's all she wrote. Where I was coming from weymouth this morning I thought I was gonna need to make a pit stop to pick up the plow but def didn't need to.


----------



## nhglock17

I got 6 inches total in Milford NH,between Sunday day and overnight into this morning


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1607990 said:


> i'd be looking on craigslist for a ****** offering cat services today you'd be surprised how stupid crack head type people can be, don't those have lo-jack next one maybe it would be a good idea to spend the 400$ on lo-jack
> 
> marshfield(marshvegas) especially 139 at night is all crack head type people, has to be someone local doubt some one randomly got off the eway and stumbled apon it


Marshfield is a small town, no way that machine is still there. It was probably a local who set the boost up, but that thing is LOOOOOOOONG gone. Hope it was listed under the gentleman's liability policy.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1608006 said:


> Marshfield is a small town, no way that machine is still there. It was probably a local who set the boost up, but that thing is LOOOOOOOONG gone. Hope it was listed under the gentleman's liability policy.


I still say some dumb fukhead has it in a garage, probably a couple kids. but ya hope the ins covers it thats a hard hit to take if not 

I have some connections in the dirt there, will kick the bushes see if I can get any info on it doubtful but will try my best


----------



## ducaticorse

There is NO WAY that thing is going to be used in town there, way too small of an area. If it's in someone's garage, it's getting stripped, painted, and prepped for shipping to another part of the country, or for use on a private plot of land locally.


----------



## BBC co

ya definitely agree with not being used in town, jsut saying some one may of seen the oportunity to grab it and no one to pawn it to so fast, thats just a **** bag area of drugies they are not all that smart most the time. posted it on my face book have 600 people on there so it's getting seen by a large number of people all thru out the area


----------



## theholycow

1.5 inches of nasty slop that froze here in northwestern RI. What a mess.



ducaticorse;1608006 said:


> Marshfield is a small town, no way that machine is still there. It was probably a local who set the boost up, but that thing is LOOOOOOOONG gone. Hope it was listed under the gentleman's liability policy.


Liability won't help with something that was stolen, unless someone wants to sue you when the thief uses it to damage stuff.


----------



## stg454

Just a dusting down here


----------



## AC2717

whats up for the week?


----------



## stg454

From what I saw yhis morning on the weather it doesn't look to promising for anything plowable.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Wet then dry and cold. Not looking good as there is too much blocking to the north.


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
New storm on the map looks to bring a moderate snowfall to New England for Wednesday. Based on the 0z euro, a general 3-6 inches for most of southern New England, and 6-12 further North. NYC, NJ, Long Island and points south will once again see rain. New Guidance will be in this afternoon as precipitation type continues to remain a question mark for some areas.








GFS








EURO


----------



## ducaticorse

theholycow;1608055 said:


> 1.5 inches of nasty slop that froze here in northwestern RI. What a mess.
> 
> Liability won't help with something that was stolen, unless someone wants to sue you when the thief uses it to damage stuff.


You can list equipment under liability policy and have it covered for theft and fire. its an addition like offshore marine equipment. I know because I do. It


----------



## theholycow

Interesting. Insurance companies I've used don't list theft as a sub-policy of liability, rather it is separate or as a sub-policy of some other coverage.


----------



## AC2717

it is not apart of the liability policy, it is a stand alone policy called inland marine.
YOu can however combine the two into one policy known as a package policy

let me know if you have any insurance questions, that is what i do for a day job


----------



## ducaticorse

theholycow;1608138 said:


> Interesting. Insurance companies I've used don't list theft as a sub-policy of liability, rather it is separate or as a sub-policy of some other coverage.


I will check into it today to confirm what I believe to be true, and let you know. But I do know the bobcats, my chipper and spreaders are listed under it. She may have also just written a separate policy for them too, but I only pay one bill.


----------



## ducaticorse

AC2717;1608142 said:


> it is not apart of the liability policy, it is a stand alone policy called inland marine.
> YOu can however combine the two into one policy known as a package policy
> 
> let me know if you have any insurance questions, that is what i do for a day job


Thanks!

Yeah, inland not offshore lol...


----------



## brimfield

coops784 I will keep an eye out on the western side of Ma. All may not be lost. A tractor dealer near me had a new Kubota taken right off his lot. The idiot who stole it tried to remove all s/n but there are some hard to find ones they don't talk about and he called that dealer to ask about some attachment and the sales person said give us the Model# and the serial# . He did and the police tracked it down. Put up rewards for info leading to the return of your 236 or better yet an arrest. Scumbags will sell their Moms for drugs.


----------



## mwalsh9152

you call the dealer you stole it from, and give them the SN when they ask for it??? Thats brilliant!


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1608163 said:


> you call the dealer you stole it from, and give them the SN when they ask for it??? Thats brilliant!


Unreal...... It's like the bank robber out west that called the cops after someone held him up right after he robbed the bank. Oh the stupidity....


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

Rain for CT RI and SE MA. The freezing line makes it to the CT MA line. Snow to the North of that , Rain to the South. The 10 day isn't looking to good


----------



## BBC co

Well after what I seen the last 48 hours I will be holding out hope, going to bed for a few looking for better news when i get up 


BOSTON (CBS) – So much for an early spring. I guess Punxsutawney Phil should have slept in that morning!

We are in the middle, or hopefully nearing the end, of a snow blitz pattern similar to one we had two years ago in December and January.

Check: Interactive Radar | Current Conditions | Weather Blogs

It has certainly been an incredible February. Sunday’s 1.8 inches in Boston put us at the fifth snowiest February on record.

In fact, Boston has had more snow in the last three weeks than we had in the prior two years!

So with March arriving later this week the big question of the day is – Are we finally going to see some spring-like weather?

That answer is easy. No.

Not only do we have more snow on the way in less than 48 hours, but temperatures following our next snow event are going to be near or below normal for the foreseeable future.

Check out the Climate Prediction Center’s 8-14 day outlook. It doesn’t take an expert to see there is a lot of blue (cold) over the eastern half of the country. Not exactly the best time to have a vacation planned to Florida!

So perhaps you can find some peace in the fact that it isn’t just us. In fact, most of the nation is still in the grips of winter.

Over the next few days more than half of the 50 states will see more accumulating snowfall, including a whopping 6-to-12 inches or more in parts of Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri and Illinois. The good news is this snow is going to go a long ways in denting the three-year long drought in parts of the Midwest.

So what is on tap for New England?

Here we go again.


TIMELINE 

Snow will arrive just before dawn (between 4 and 6 a.m.) for all of southern New England on Wednesday.

It will quickly transition to rain along the South Coast and over Cape Cod (sound familiar yet?).

Much like this weekend’s storm, areas north and west of Boston will hold on to the cold air the longest and therefore, once again, get the greatest amount of snow. The rain-snow line will edge northward all morning Wednesday, likely reaching Boston by late morning and perhaps getting as far north as I-495 up near Lawrence and Lowell by midday.

This will be yet another very borderline storm in terms of temperatures. A little bit of elevation and distance from the coastline will mean several more inches of heavy, wet snow. Yes, more cement-like snow from this one, no more powder.

The rain-snow will taper off Wednesday evening and night, without much of a backlash unlike what we had on Sunday night when everyone went back to heavy, wet snow.

AMOUNTS

There could be a quick coating to an inch of slush in southeastern Massachusetts before the change to rain, and anything that did fall will be melted and washed away.

In Boston and the suburbs north and west to I-495, 1-to-3 inches are likely, again very heavy and wet, compacting and melting on impact, tough to get big accumulations even with a good deal of precipitation.

The areas that got the jackpot this weekend will once again be in the zone on Wednesday – northern Worcester County, southern New Hampshire and most of central and northern New England (ski country) will see at least 3-to-6 inches and in many cases, with some elevation, there could be upwards of 8 or 9 inches.

No doubt we will be skiing well into March this year, a big change from the last several winters when the snow pretty much shut off early in the season.

Finally, looking ahead, a complex weather setup will take shape later this week with something called a “cutoff” low, a common spring-time occurrence.

At this point, it does not look like it will setup in a position that would dump a whole lot of snow in New England, but it will serve to keep temperatures on the chilly side well into March.

So keep the shovels handy and the boots by the door, no early spring this year.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1608187 said:


> Rain for CT RI and SE MA. The freezing line makes it to the CT MA line. Snow to the North of that , Rain to the South. The 10 day isn't looking to good


Listen....hear that??. I think the fat lady is warm up.....:bluebounc

Rain for CT...... Ben will be happy with that!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1608212 said:


> Listen....hear that??. I think the fat lady is warm up.....:bluebounc
> 
> Rain for CT...... Ben will be happy with that!!!


For this system. Still have to keep an eye on this weekends system and yes Ben will be very pleased :laughing:

It is going to be getting very cold again for the end of the week , but having that very cold air in place might just push the storm out to see. Wait and see I guees


----------



## linckeil

KartAnimal29;1608219 said:


> For this system. Still have to keep an eye on this weekends system and ey benn will be very pleased :laughing:
> 
> It is going to be getting very cold again for the end of the week , but having that very cold air in place might just push the storm out to see. Wait and see I guees


who is ben?


----------



## KartAnimal29

linckeil;1608222 said:


> who is ben?


Goldpro

Seems a Met in LI says it's snow


----------



## BBC co

linckeil;1608222 said:


> who is ben?


shhhhh if you type his name 3 times he'll appear in here


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1608317 said:


> shhhhh if you type his name 3 times he'll appear in here


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Northeast weather and education page
Both the GFS and NAM show a western runner. Wednesday afternoon the one storm center is near Buffalo, NY the other is off the coast , it's snowing in Northern NYS and New England. But this would place most of us on the warm side of the main storm. This would have Central and Eastern NYS and southern New England at a greater potential for mixed precipitation changing over to rain, rain (perhaps heavy) for much of the Philadelphia and New York City and the rest of the I-95 corridor. For Eastern MA the storm will bring warmer temps with it, things might start out as snow, but change over to all rain. It's looking like the rain/snow line will be around the Massachusetts Turnpike, So areas north of there have a better shot at snow...south of the Turnpike to the coast rain. Thursday afternoon as the storm is pulling away, snow (maybe moderately) is still falling in northern Maine.

After the storm pulls out we will have a northerly to northeast flow for the weekend into the first of next week; this will allow colder air to seep into the region.

More on all this later.









Northeast weather and education page

The 12Z Euro is running cold. But there was a slight southeast movement. ... right now the 850mb is showing most of the snow north of Connecticut. looks like Wednesday afternoon there could be sleet and freezing rain issues south of the Massachusetts Turnpike, While north of there more in the way of snow with a mix....Then in the evening the northern areas change over to snow.....it could be a fairly long snow event lasting well into Thursday.









High pressure dominates today and tomorrow. Then a complex frontal system will bring about wintry precipitation tomorrow night into Wednesday. More information regarding this wintry is forthcoming.


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
New 12z Euro is in and it continues to be bullish with snow amounts through Thursday AM for the northeast. It looks to be on the high side as temperatures are going to be marginal at best. Ice is a real concern with this storm. NYC, Long Island, most of NJ and points south will be all rain.









Wxrisk.com
‎*** 12z EURO SHOWS MAJOR EAST COAST SNOWSTORM THREAT MARCH 6-7... 
This would be CLASSIC MILLER A.. gulf of mexico Low


----------



## KartAnimal29

Wed's Storm. Looks like the afternoon models have been trending cold for this system. The EURO is the coldest with the NAM almost as cold. GFS is playing catch up. The Rain /Snow line is still around the CT MA line , maybe a bit more to the south. It wouldn't take much to get this all snow for all of us.It looks like close to 1 in. of precip for the region , but would be more close to the 8:1 ratio as temps are not super cold


----------



## BBC co

Almost seems like a repeat pattern of the models for this last storm can only hope for the best..

NWS Starting to Issues Winter Storm Watches








Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**The forecast for the week ahead**

Mostly sunny skies today, especially in western and central CT. Highs in the low 40s.

Tomorrow we'll see some sun with increasing clouds throughout the day with a high near 41.

Tomorrow night after 9pm expect a few rain/snow showers transitioning to all rain very quickly.
Rain could be heavy at times with a half an inch to an inch of rain statewide through Wednesday.

So basically expect Wednesday to be cold and rainy with highs near 40. Decent winds as well... winds from the East at 10-20 mph.

I don't expect any snow accumulations, but we may see a few slick spots Wednesday night into Thursday.

A few lingering rain/snow showers into Thursday, otherwise we'll see party sunny skies with highs near 40.

Friday will be party sunny as well with highs in the upper 30s.








Hope this is what happens to us


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Eastern Region HQ
A slow moving and complex winter storm will impact the Eastern US over the next few days. There is a threat for substantial ice accumulation across the central Appalachians tonight into Tuesday.
There is potential for heavy rain and severe thunderstorms, including isolated tornadoes on Tuesday across the central and eastern Carolinas and southeast GA. The icing threat will shift to northeast PA and parts of central NY Tuesday night where a mixture of snow, sleet and freezing rain is expected. The precipitation will change to rain across this area during Wednesday. Rain is expected for the I-95 corridor from Washington DC to Boston, although some wet snow is possible at the onset Tuesday night across southern New England. Another round of heavy snow is expected for parts of central and northern New England Wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## coops784

Thanks to everyone's support on here. Reading everyone's posts about their willingness to keep an eye out is really great. Thanks so much. We should have had GPS installed in the machine and now will be spending the $$$ to equip all our vehicles etc with it. Hopefully it will convince some others on here to do so as well, if not already! Unfortunately it's not something that ever crossed our minds and is a tough pill to swallow. Hopefully everyone made a few bucks this morning and had a better day than me. I'll be sure to post on here in the future! Maybe all hope isn't lost yet...Thanks all.


----------



## BBC co

NO problem man, karma is a ***** and social networking sites reach massive amounts of people I would use them to your advantage and even offer a reward just don't mention how much it is even a 100$ might get u it back. I sent Fisher Plows a msg on face book with the info, see if they will post some thing on it for you, as well as people I know are all passing the info along. Good luck hope it works out one way or the other.


----------



## pats plowing

Got several calls today from Shrewsbury and Westboro detectives here in MA that alot of equipment was stolen over the past week. Several skid steers from Westboro and a backhoe from the Christmas tree shop on Rt 9 by Rt 20 was taken in the past few days. Looks like I ll be taking all my skids home


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Today's weather lesson of the day, is the difference between a ridge and a trough, courtesy of the NWS. A few times each week we will explain what various weather terms mean that you hear us use in our discussions to give you a better understanding of how we forecast weather.


----------



## Santry426




----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1608457 said:


> Tri-State Weather
> Today's weather lesson of the day, is the difference between a ridge and a trough, courtesy of the NWS. A few times each week we will explain what various weather terms mean that you hear us use in our discussions to give you a better understanding of how we forecast weather.


I hope this image can help some of you to better understand whats going on when we post theses maps, Cough Ben Cough 

Looking at this pic. I'm going to tell you why we are not going to be seeing any big storms for our area. This one is easy. The Trough is to far to the East. The upward flow needs to be more over towards Texas , rather then Georgia, which is were it is projected to go.

Thanks for posting this BBC. I hope this can help some of the guys out on here


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM snow fall map , which is in agreement with the EURO at this time


----------



## BBC co

no problem you know me I like posting  and oh no you went and typed his name again that's 3 he's gonna appear ><

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**UPDATE**
I didn't talk about this in my forecast before, and I still don't see TOO much of an issue
SEE BELOW:

I'm really not expecting much snow in CT for early Wednesday morning...
Technical discussion behind it:

1) 1000-500 thickness parameters are a tad high for snow (VERY CLOSE THOUGH)

2) 850 temperatures and surface temperatures will be cold enough for snow/sleet BUT only for the overnight and into early Wednesday morning. I think by sunrise, temperatures at the surface and at 850 mb will be too warm and thickness values will be TOO high for snow.

3) The terrain in CT will have a direct impact on the QPF (Quantitative Precipitation Forecast). I think on the Eastern side (windward side, or upsloping) of the higher terrain will be seeing more precipitation than the Western sides (leeward side, or downsloping) of the hilly terrain (see here for and explanation on orographic lifting and upsloping -->).

https://courseware.e-education.psu.edu/public/meteo/meteo101demo/Examples/Section6p05_5.html

So overall, I think the snow totals will be swiftly cut down by the rain by morning.
Maybe parts of Northern CT, say Northern half of the state (Litchfield, Hartford, Tolland, and Windham counties) will see the best chance for 1-3 inches of snow before a transition to sleet and then rain.

WHAT THIS MEANS IS there could be some slick spots early Wednesday morning but I don't think it'll be a statewide issue. Just take it easy Wednesday morning if you live in the hilly terrain especially on the Eastern side of any especially hilly terrain in Northern CT.
















Looks like another good one maybe for morrisey


----------



## coops784

Sorry to clog up this board and take attention away from the weather...

Thanks to everyone's hard work we received a tip that our bobcat was spotted behind an older black F350 in Carver, MA between 11-12PM on Saturday traveling south on Route 58 past the Shaws supermarket...Keep you're eyes out thanks!

781 831 5540 (josh)


----------



## KartAnimal29

coops784;1608495 said:


> Sorry to clog up this board and take attention away from the weather...
> 
> Thanks to everyone's hard work we received a tip that our bobcat was spotted behind an older black F350 in Carver, MA between 11-12PM on Saturday traveling south on Route 58 past the Shaws supermarket...Keep you're eyes out thanks!
> 
> 781 831 5540 (josh)


That's cool you got tip. Good Luck in getting your machine back. I hate people that steal ship. If you want something , go work for it


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1608491 said:


> no problem you know me I like posting  and oh no you went and typed his name again that's 3 he's gonna appear ><


:laughing: His hate isn't strong enough


----------



## coops784

Extremely cool thanks to everyone on here!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

coops784;1608495 said:


> Sorry to clog up this board and take attention away from the weather...
> 
> Thanks to everyone's hard work we received a tip that our bobcat was spotted behind an older black F350 in Carver, MA between 11-12PM on Saturday traveling south on Route 58 past the Shaws supermarket...Keep you're eyes out thanks!
> 
> 781 831 5540 (josh)


hey my brother lives down there! I know a good amount of people from down there will direct some extra attention on getting the info out down there asap

Pretty sure most would agree that your situation takes precedence over the weather here, your not inconveniencing us at all


----------



## CashinH&P

Forgive my ignorance, but what do those maps mean, they all look like the same area to me with different totals but the same time frame?


----------



## coops784

BBC co;1608516 said:


> hey my brother lives down there! I know a good amount of people from down there will direct some extra attention on getting the info out down there asap
> 
> Pretty sure most would agree that your situation takes precedence over the weather here, your not inconveniencing us at all


Thanks BBC...the help from this site is paying off and I hope I can return the favor some day. More than happy to help out with plowing, sanding or landscaping if any of you local guys need help someday. For everyone to go out of their way after something like this happens, give u hope!


----------



## CashinH&P

coops784;1608526 said:


> Thanks BBC...the help from this site is paying off and I hope I can return the favor some day. More than happy to help out with plowing, sanding or landscaping if any of you local guys need help someday. For everyone to go out of their way after something like this happens, give u hope!


Sounds like you have a good lead. I hope it pans out for you. It doesnt sound like its coming up to nh but I'll keep my eyes open up here.


----------



## jimv

coops784;1607947 said:


> I've been on long time viewer of this site and unfortunately never made a post before. Earlier this evening we went to view our accounts in Marshfield, MA in order to make plans for the early morning. Around 10:30 PM visiting of our sites in Marshfield on 139...we found our Caterpillar skid steer 236B was gone. *Stolen! * Along with our cam superline trailer (yellow). The skid steer had Brat Landscaping on the side and rear. It was dropped off on Friday late afternoon at a business complex behind where Mama Mia's was in the same building as Dunkin Donuts. If anyone saw it on the road after 4PM on Friday or has any information please contact me at 781 831 5540 or Marshfield Police. Any help would be greatly appreciated or anyone who has past experience or information that could help us...THANKS!


i will keep my eye for it around here


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just throwing this out there for eye candy right now. This is the GFS for the 8th and I believe this is our best shot at some good snow. As you can see we have a sharper trough , which is what we want.

264hr










276hr










This one is the EURO @ 240hr. It doesn't go past 240hrs


----------



## BBC co

coops784;1608526 said:


> Thanks BBC...the help from this site is paying off and I hope I can return the favor some day. More than happy to help out with plowing, sanding or landscaping if any of you local guys need help someday. For everyone to go out of their way after something like this happens, give u hope!


On it like a fly on shiaat, passed it along to a buddy in the National Tow List (tow truck drivers all over the state) and my brother as well more eyes then you could imagine are looking

February 25, 2013

New England and New York's Ski Country to hit the jackpot from midweek storm
A slug of deep, tropical moisure aiding in the production of intense thunderstorms and embedded tornadoes along the Gulf of Mexico coastline will move northeast by midweek, resulting in very effective precipitation production when it collides with cooler air in the Northeast. Although the air is cool enough to produce a clash that results in heavy precipitation for one and all, not all spots will be cold enough for snow. Where the air is sufficiently cold for accumulating snow, however, a heavy, wet snow will fall - particularly in lower elevations - with higher terrain seeing a slightly lighter consistency and, accordingly, somewhat higher amounts. All tolled, this leaves the Ski Country of New England and New York State in the "sweet spot" for a foot or more of snow! The farther south and east one is, the less snow is expected, largely because of the combination of a wetter snow consistency, and eventually a change to rain.

At this time, timing looks like overnight Tuesday night snow developing in Southern New England, rain close to the coast...with the rain/snow line slowly pushing inland Wednesday morning, but not before a slippery and snowy morning commute inland, primarily outside of Route 495, with some lingering slush possible to about Interstate 95. Ther rain/snow line slowly works farther inland and north during the day Wednesday, but never arrives to most of Vermont, high terrain of Western Massachusetts, Central/Northern NH and most of Maine - this is where I expect highest snowfall accumulations.

Anywhere with greater than five inches of snow forecast may see scattered power outages.

Southern New England Snowfall Forecast Wednesday predawn through evening:








WBZ Weather
This pattern is relentless with storm after storm…Boston has already seen it's 5th snowiest February ever with 33.8″ and there are still a few days left. And wouldn't you know it, another storm is inbound and will deliver more snow for the middle of the week. An area of low pressure in the Deep South will chug north with ample moisture from the Gulf of Mexico. Precip will arrive first thing Wednesday morning and make for a very slow commute. The thing is, just like with the last storm, there won't be any true arctic air to tap with this storm…temps will stay near or even over 32 degrees through the entire event. This means that snow accumulation will be very inefficient. Along with that, there will be no cold high pressure to our north locking in cold so an increasing East wind will push milder marine air inland and snow will change to rain rather quickly for much of Eastern MA. Elevated areas of Northern MA and Southern NH will get the most snow. In the end this will behave more like a Spring Snowstorm rather than a Winter one. Amounts should range from a trace to an inch that will get washed away with the rain by the end of the day all the way through Boston. Then from 128 north and west of Boston, 1 to as much as 3 inches through the elevated areas. The hills in Worcester County and Southern New Hampshire could pick up 3-6″.

The storm will go on and on and on with multiple waves of precip expected through Friday night. The upper level energy will spin up a new surface low the will slide right down the Mass Pike this will keep snow going in Northern MA and Northern New England Wednesday night and amounts will climb in those areas with the ski resorts picking up close to a foot! As that storm slides offshore on Thursday, the upper level energy will pass overhead kicking off rain and snow showers for the rest of Southern New England. Finally, a tail to the storm will develop under the upper level energy Thursday night and Friday morning…this will focus additional snow over New England, most of which should fall in Northern New England but some small additional accumulation could occur in Southern New England by Friday evening.

Clearly there is a lot to follow this week…we have plenty of moisture but not that much cold air…otherwise we'd be digging out from over a foot!


----------



## nepatsfan

I got my eyes open if your skid steer comes this way. I hate thieves


----------



## lucky921

coops784;1608526 said:


> Thanks BBC...the help from this site is paying off and I hope I can return the favor some day. More than happy to help out with plowing, sanding or landscaping if any of you local guys need help someday. For everyone to go out of their way after something like this happens, give u hope!


good luck my friends are posting on there pages hope you get it back soon


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

6 inches works for me


----------



## mulcahy mowing

It's over, the fat lady is clearing her voice, it's done boys tune the mowers up.


----------



## theholycow

Morrissey snow removal;1608592 said:


> 6 inches works for me


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Friend posted this on FB. 48 hrs.


----------



## timmy1

BBC co;1608457 said:


> Tri-State Weather
> Today's weather lesson of the day, is the difference between a ridge and a trough, courtesy of the NWS. A few times each week we will explain what various weather terms mean that you hear us use in our discussions to give you a better understanding of how we forecast weather.


Also note Low pressure air flow CW and High pressure CCW.


----------



## rjfetz1

timmy1;1608626 said:


> Also note Low pressure air flow CW and High pressure CCW.


Vice versa


----------



## BBC co

nice observation there

This past weekend brought impressive snow totals for many, with most reporting a heavy, wet consistency to the snow. As referenced in recent posts (like this one from Monday evening), another foot or more of snow is on the way, very close to these same areas, predawn Wednesday to Thursday.

Southern New England observed weekend snow:


















coops784;1608526 said:


> Thanks BBC...the help from this site is paying off and I hope I can return the favor some day. More than happy to help out with plowing, sanding or landscaping if any of you local guys need help someday. For everyone to go out of their way after something like this happens, give u hope!


just to update you, info was just posted on the NTL page with 3k tow truck drivers as well as numerous shares on it's way to going viral i'd say


----------



## abbe

Tro da towel in


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1608516 said:


> hey my brother lives down there! I know a good amount of people from down there will direct some extra attention on getting the info out down there asap
> 
> Pretty sure most would agree that your situation takes precedence over the weather here, your not inconveniencing us at all


Told ya it was taken out of town immediately ;-)


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1608666 said:


> Told ya it was taken out of town immediately ;-)


nice call on that  the hunt is on


----------



## coops784

That it was...amazing the balls on people, right in the middle of the day! Even if its in Carver, Wareham, Rochester area the amount of properties in the woods and hidden by sand pits and cranberry bogs would be a great spot for someone to enjoy our machine. Small towns in reality though and people talk!


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS 850 temp anomalies for 1-5, 6-10, and 11-15 days. This is one reason why I like the March 8th system. There is also something for the 11th too but I'll hold off on that one for now.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS was a little bit colder for Wednesday storm


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1608658 said:


> nice observation there
> 
> This past weekend brought impressive snow totals for many, with most reporting a heavy, wet consistency to the snow. As referenced in recent posts (like this one from Monday evening), another foot or more of snow is on the way, very close to these same areas, predawn Wednesday to Thursday.
> 
> Southern New England observed weekend snow:


Please post website this came from. This is great for figuring out who got what.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 1 am EURO came in weaker ,less moisture and warmer. Might be a repeat of last weekend foe late tonight/tomorrow


----------



## KartAnimal29

The newest


----------



## KartAnimal29

This weekend is out to sea.


----------



## timmy1

rjfetz1;1608644 said:


> Vice versa


Rite...It looks like a typo


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

3 to 6 4 to 8 my area


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1608822 said:


> This weekend is out to sea.


Is she singing yet?

I'm in northern Ct - right on the 4-6" line, but real close to the 1-2" if I get nothing again....

At this point i'm with Ben


----------



## BBC co

wishing I lived up by you now Morrissey  how many plowable events do you typically get do you have an average for the past ten years or any thing?


----------



## AC2717

its a wait and see, and pack the change of clothes at the end of the bed type of a night


----------



## darryl g

Morrissey snow removal;1608592 said:


> 6 inches works for me


I think you're kidding yourself. :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

rjfetz1;1608817 said:


> Please post website this came from. This is great for figuring out who got what.


ok well I just spent the better part of an hour tracking the link they came from down, the only info I have is what you see in the pics as I try to include any original info in all the posts I make. I left a message for the poster of them asking for additional info on the program used and a link to it if possible will post any info I receive in regards to them. Glad you posted about them, I was half asleep yesterday when I posted them, any longer and doubtful I would have been able to track it down and I am also interested to see what he says.

e/ here is link to actual page with the ones we are talking about on it-
http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...ls-ended-up-over-a-foot-for-a-large-area.html

Morrisey has a snow weather slot machine where he lives, each storm he pulls the handle and waits to see whats gonna fall


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1608909 said:


> ok well I just spent the better part of an hour tracking the link they came from down, the only info I have is what you see in the pics as I try to include any original info in all the posts I make. I left a message for the poster of them asking for additional info on the program used and a link to it if possible will post any info I receive in regards to them. Glad you posted about them, I was half asleep yesterday when I posted them, any longer and doubtful I would have been able to track it down and I am also interested to see what he says.
> 
> e/ here is link to actual page with the ones we are talking about on it-
> http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...ls-ended-up-over-a-foot-for-a-large-area.html


Thanks - I'll search around there.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1608822 said:


> This weekend is out to sea.


you ever order more tips for the snow gun or you put that on hold till next winter?


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1608872 said:


> Is she singing yet?
> 
> I'm in northern Ct - right on the 4-6" line, but real close to the 1-2" if I get nothing again....
> 
> At this point i'm with Ben


LOL Like I said I really like the 8th system and possibly the 11th


----------



## KartAnimal29

Western MA looks like they get hammered with this one. Heavy Wet stuff. Albany NWS has 6-8 2-4 in my area, wile Taunton NWS has 1 in. :laughing: I really wish both offices would pick the phone or send an e-mail and disgust thing's


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

Taunton says NOTHING


----------



## BBC co

ya not looking good at all NAM says nothing like Taunton and GFS says maybe an inch for north cn, south shore ma and up thru boston increasing to possibly 3" up by morrisey but any thing more then that is out toward pittsfield and up north
















US National Weather Service Boston MA
A slowly meandering low pressure will bring heavy wet snow to interior portions of New England beginning around midnight tonight, extending into Wednesday evening.

Untreated roadways will become slippery, especially for the prime commute times during Wednesday morning and evening. Visibilities down to a half a mile or less at times will be possible.

While winds are not expected to be strong, there still remains the possibility of winds in addition to heavy wet snow resulting in some tree damage and scattered power outages.

Periods of heavy rain will be possible during the day across Southern New England (especially south of the Massachusetts Turnpike) which may lead to localized street flooding.

And finally, minor coastal flooding is possible during the Wednesday morning high tide along the east and south coasts.


----------



## rjfetz1

Brad field - NBC says 2-5 northern ct. 

5"??????? Out on a limb


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like a 3 to 6 inch mess


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
So I think some snow is possible tonight, and like I said, especially Litchfield, Hartford, Tolland, and Windham counties... about 2-4 inches and maybe a localized 5 inches. But the thing is it will switch to rain by morning, so those accumulations will be cut down.
Careful driving tonight, snow will start in parts of the state within the hour.

plow is off the truck watch it will snow lol

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Current radar imagery shows the first of New England's storm arriving to Fairfield County in Southwest Connecticut. Meanwhile, reports now coming in via Twitter user WeatherNut27 of light sleet falling under those radar returns in Norwalk, CT, at 260 feet in elevation.
















Northeast weather and education page

Weather Brief......
As I said earlier, this will be a elevation event, where shadowing, boundary layers, upslope, and extent of cold air will all play a part. If you live higher than 300 meters; you have a better shot at seeing more snow than mix. also higher elevations will hold on to the frozen precipitation will have more staying power. The west side of the Greens and Berkshires will have to deal with shadowing. But the east side of those areas will do much better. The models have been showing a wetter solution. Some of the models have had a slightly colder trend, while others have gone a bit warmer....So I've adjusted things a bit, but not by much.

For the Western Mohawk Valley a dusting to as much as 3 inches, For the eastern Mohawk Valley 2-4 inches, for the Tug Hill and western Adirondacks 2-5 inches with perhaps 6 or so in some spots. For the eastern Adirondacks 3-8 with perhaps a bit more in spots. For the Upper Hudson Valley: 1-2 inches with 3-4 in higher elevations, Lower Hudson Valley a dusting to 2 inches. The Champlain Valley will have the same issues as the Hudson Valley so generally 1-4 inches there as well. The Catskills could see 4-10 inches.

Massachusetts : the Berkshires could see 4-10+ inches, for Central MA 3-6 inches. rain for Boston and a dusting to 2 inches east of Boston over to Sudbury. Worchester 3-6 inches.

For Maine and New Hampshire Many areas could see 8-12 inches with a bit more in Foothills.

Vermont 6-10 + inches.

Connecticut: 1-3 inches for Central, Western and Northern with nothing to a inch or two for eastern and southeast areas. Connecticut River valley will have shadowing issues .

I - 95 corridor NYC up to Boston rain









Here's a look at the extent of the cold air invasion by this weekend. The Ensembles have been showing colder pattern going out at least to mid March..........We do have a few snow opportunities in there as well... On or around March 6th, we will have a wave of low pressure likely moving out of the Midwest towards the Mid-Atlantic coast. so 6-10 march will have to be watched..


----------



## nepatsfan

great, the tie dye maps are back:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

:laughing:going to bed to dream about snow as i see I will be waking up to none... Good luck to those of you who do get some, hope nothing breaks and ya make some payuppayup


----------



## BBC co

*NE Emergency News & WX Feed
‎*CT AMBER ALERT* An AMBER Alert has been issued for Ashton and Alton Perry. They were last seen on 02/26/2013 at 2:30 p.m. at daycare in North Stonington, Connecticut. Ashton and Alton may be with their grandmother, Debra Denison. They may be traveling in the listed vehicle. Ashton and Alton may be in imminent danger. If you see or have any information regarding the whereabouts of Ashton and Alton Perry, please contact the Connecticut State Police Troop E by calling, 860-848-6500 or 911. Do not attempt to approach these subjects as you might put yourself and Ashton and Alton Perry in danger. 2001 Town & Country, White, Mini Van
Connecticut license plate #445-ZAZ*
http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=a4265f0516033db8&hl=en&gl=US&source=web


----------



## advl66

BBC co;1609634 said:


> *NE Emergency News & WX Feed
> ‎*CT AMBER ALERT* An AMBER Alert has been issued for Ashton and Alton Perry. They were last seen on 02/26/2013 at 2:30 p.m. at daycare in North Stonington, Connecticut. Ashton and Alton may be with their grandmother, Debra Denison. They may be traveling in the listed vehicle. Ashton and Alton may be in imminent danger. If you see or have any information regarding the whereabouts of Ashton and Alton Perry, please contact the Connecticut State Police Troop E by calling, 860-848-6500 or 911. Do not attempt to approach these subjects as you might put yourself and Ashton and Alton Perry in danger. 2001 Town & Country, White, Mini Van
> Connecticut license plate #445-ZAZ*
> http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=a4265f0516033db8&hl=en&gl=US&source=web


Sadly, the two kids and grandmother were found dead.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we got about an inch here


----------



## Santry426

Pissin' rain here ! Starting to see grass in the back yard. Think the fat lady maybe singing


----------



## mulcahy mowing

The fat lady is singing. When it drys out service the plow and put her away. I made money this year I'll take it.


----------



## BigLou80

mulcahy mowing;1609866 said:


> The fat lady is singing. When it drys out service the plow and put her away. I made money this year I'll take it.


Evidently the contractor who plows my house is still trying to make money. they had to hurry up and plow the 1" of snow this morning before the projected 40 degree temps melt's it all off


----------



## chrisf250

Morrissey if your around today, give me a ring


----------



## nepatsfan

BigLou80;1609882 said:


> Evidently the contractor who plows my house is still trying to make money. they had to hurry up and plow the 1" of snow this morning before the projected 40 degree temps melt's it all off


They ***** when you dont show up and they ***** when you show up.


----------



## stg454

Just a little slush here. Raining hard now


----------



## BBC co

Raining hard here, got a nice nights sleep any way, I love the weekend storms



BigLou80;1609882 said:


> Evidently the contractor who plows my house is still trying to make money. they had to hurry up and plow the 1" of snow this morning before the projected 40 degree temps melt's it all off


i'm lost, you own a snow plow, why do u have your house plowed, or is this a joke after thinking about it more?
so mad about those kids man wtf is wrong with people...

also this looks interesting no mention of our area but hope this is the storm for the 8th Kart was mentioning, finally looks like our thread troll will be out working 

Tri-State Weather
Here is the Overnight 0z run of the Euro model. It is trying to prove the groundhog wrong - it shows snow for several areas that have not seen much this Winter for next week. We are *just showing you what the model shows could potentially happen with this post. Still plenty of time for things to change,* but if correct there could be one more storm to deal with before Spring arrives.
















*** ALERT *** 0Z WED MORNING EUROPEAN MODEL DEVELOPS MASSIVE WINTER STORM OVER SE VA ... BRINGING 12-24" OF SNOW to western 50% of VA ... yes SW Va too.. eastern Half of WVA western and central MD...ALL of PA ( yes incl Philly) and into all of NJ up into NYC

goldpro's dream last night 









This is from last night just a different map type I have not seen before looks like it could help alot of people understand the more complicated versions of the models a bit, told the poster they should use it more in the future, in turn in here more. What do you guys think of it?


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1609913 said:


> also this looks interesting no mention of our area but hope this is the storm for the 8th Kart was mentioning, finally looks like our thread troll will be out working


Yup that it. The 11th is also looking good as of now. I'm pretty sure this will be the last chance for the region. not saying it's going to happen , but everything is there for the possibility .

I'm glad my new plow rig showed up yesterday. Can't wait to try it out :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Plowed the driveway and parked the truck in its corner. No more work for it today.


----------



## vlc

Time to tune up the landscape equipment. I think it was a pretty good season. Much better than last anyways. Still keeping my snow equipment on the trucks though. Just in case we get a sneak attack.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1609933 said:


> Yup that it. The 11th is also looking good as of now. I'm pretty sure this will be the last chance for the region. not saying it's going to happen , but everything is there for the possibility .
> 
> I'm glad my new plow rig showed up yesterday. Can't wait to try it out :laughing:


LOL a friend of mine is in process of giving his golf cart 4x4 tires with a lift kit and fabricating a plow for it will post pics when i see it maybe a video at some point

Tri-State Weather
Good morning everyone! Well like we warned you about from yesterday morning post, this morning's commute will be slow. Flooding is a problem in some areas. The heaviest rain is over but showers continue until around mid day. Then spotty showers through tomorrow. We then dry out for Friday through Sunday with highs in the 40's . Ok now the MAJOR breaking news and something we have too watch. The euro model (which was great with sandy, blizzard and big storms) is showing a pretty nice big storm for next week. YES, that would mean blizzard conditions for NJ/NYC/LI/CT, region. Again though it is a week away and needs to be monitored. We will see if the model keep it for the next several days and see if the other models hint at it. I just want to throw out some hope for those who want one more storm before winter is gone. Have a great day!

Wxrisk.com
‎** 0z GFS *** ON MARCH 3 and 6...**

still keeps the Upper energy ... the Upper Low intact March 3 over KY TN VA NC so the model still has periods of LIGHT snow...over these aeras this coming weekend

RE: ABOUT 6.. the 0z wed GFS Model has the Low but the model almost CRUSHES it as it moves across MO TN NC and out to sea. As we know this is a common bias with the GFS Model is mis handling systems / surface Low in the southern stream. It seems obvious to me that the GFS here on THIS run is " over doing " the crushing of the March 6 Low

off topic this phone looks amazing, I use the Galaxy Nexus which is the same size, with an otterbox case currently. Think I may have to try this out. *Cat B15 Smartphone, 6 foot drops, 3 feet of water for 30 minutes, -4F to 122 degrees F. The phone will cost about $437, will you be purchasing one?*


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

plowed all of our lots before it melted


----------



## ducaticorse

Is have a difficult time charging for that unless it was zero tolerance. Hell, I'd s truggle billing out at 1.8 with a 2 inch trigger, but I've learned to accept it


----------



## BBC co

Morrissey snow removal;1609951 said:


> plowed all of our lots before it melted










:yow!::laughing:









‎"Some people want it to happen, some wish it would happen, others make it happen."

- Michael Jordan


----------



## ducaticorse

Any thoughts on boston forbthe weekend?


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1609968 said:


> Any thoughts on boston forbthe weekend?


all indications are the only chance we would have this weekend is well on it's way out to sea and we are just waiting on the 8-11th like kart said and then on to spring


----------



## AC2717

love the photo!


----------



## BBC co

Thanks I try to keep it entertaining

















*Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist 
Tuesday afternoon snowfall accumulation forecast continues to feature heaviest snow north.
There are several facets of New England's midweek storm, including snow, rain, wind and waves. More on the rest coming up this evening in more posts, but here's my thinking on the snow...

Snow is slated to begin overnight and predawn Wednesday in Southern and Central New England. Inside of Route 495, accumulating snow will be hard to come by, owing to a southeast wind carrying mild air inland from the ocean - and the same applies to communities near the South Coast of New England. The farther inland one is, however, the more snow that falls predawn Wednesday, and although all of CT, RI and MA except Northern Worcester County west through the northwest quadrant of the state should be changing to rain by the morning commute Wednesday, there will still be some slop on the ground where accumulations are forecast. Meanwhile, extreme north-central and northwestern Massachusetts will find higher amounts of snow, with snow flying into the morning drive Wednesday, then changing to rain over the course of the mid-morning through mid-afternoon, east to west. Farther north, snow holds on even longer into the day, and snowfall amounts increase, accordingly.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
University of Connecticut (2013, February 27). New fabrication technique could provide breakthrough for solar energy systems.
Feb. 27, 2013 - A novel fabrication technique developed by UConn engineering professor Brian Willis could provide the breakthrough technology scientists have been looking for to vastly improve today's solar energy systems.
Illustration of a working nanosized optical rectifying antenna or rectenna. (Credit: Illustration by Justine Braisted '13 (SFA))
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/02/130227085942.htm








This looks to be a separate breakthrough than the recent release on the graphene and photon absorption. If so, solar technology should develop very quickly. - http://cleantechnica.com/2013/02/25...ton-can-be-converted-into-multiple-electrons/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
more on the CAT phone

CNET Editors' Take February 24, 2013 11:00 PM PST

BARCELONA, Spain--Cat (yes, the same Cat of industrial forklifts, tractors, and mining equipment) has announced its latest rugged smartphone, the Cat B15.

Rocking Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, a grooved rubber back, and hard angles, the Cat B15 is aimed for construction and industrial workers. Made of hardened rubber and aluminum, I really liked the Cat B15's shape and in-hand feel even in my bare hands. It's thick and durable, and raised yellow buttons along the side and top are both tactile and visible.

Dust flaps around the headset jack and charging port help keep it waterproof for up to 1 meter in depth for 30 minutes, and dust-proof, both standard requirements for durable phones (specification class: iP67).

Rough 'n' tumble, Cat says the B15 can operate in temperatures from -20 to 55 degrees Celsius (-4 to 131 degrees Fahrenheit) and can withstand up to 6-foot drops (1.8 meters).

The ultrarugged Cat B15 Android smartphone.

(Credit: Jessica Dolcourt/CNET)
The B15 features a 4-inch touch screen that's capable of sensing your taps and swipes when the face is wet -- so long as your finger is relatively dry. Gorilla Glass tops the display. Internally, a 1GHz dual-core MediaTek processor runs the show.

A 5-megapixel camera and VGA front-facing camera handle your photography and 720p HD video capturing, and a continuous shooting mode is one extra. You'll also find an FM radio preinstalled.

Hands on with Cat's rugged Android B15

You'll only find 4GB in internal storage, but a microSD card slot lets you expand to 32GB.

A 3G, GSM phone, the B15 stands 4.9 inches tall by 2.7 inches wide by 0.6 inch deep and weighs a hefty 6 ounces.(my NEXUS with case on it is 5 1/2" x 3 5/8" just as a size comparison) A burly 2,000mAh battery promises to keep talk time going for 16.3 hours.

For a company that knows rugged better than it knows Android, this phone seems to have the goods, including a modern version of the smartphone OS.

It'll sell for 329 euros, beginning with Germany on March 15 before extending to other parts of Europe and the Middle East, likely followed by North America.

CAT B15. It's a 4″ device, boasting a tank-like armor coating around itself that protects from falls, scratches, hot/cold temperatures, and dust. Powered by a dual-core 1GHz A9 processor, featuring a WVGA display covered by scratch-resistant glass, the devices only holds 512MB of RAM, which some would find unacceptable these days.

The phone is clearly not built to please the eyes of the average consumer, but if your job requires some heavy duty lifting from your device, the B15 is sure to stand up to the test.

Launch is expected in March, for around $450-$500.









(my NEXUS with case on it is 5 1/2" x 3" x 5/8" just as a size comparison)


----------



## aclawn

These two storm brew up in the pacific look to be our best chance for snow between 4/8 &4/11.


----------



## BBC co

nice picture there love that one ac.


----------



## unhcp

all rain here, can't win everytime


----------



## BBC co

unhcp;1610117 said:


> all rain here, can't win everytime


Same here, this shows a possibility for nh.
There could be a little snow in northern Massachusetts . But the real heavy snow will be from Manchester north, over interior New Hampshire and much of Maine








Here's a look at satellite showing the Great Lakes Low pressure area transferring to the growing coastal, these two will merge, which will produce more snow,

Mohawk and upper Hudson Valleys.....0-3 inches is most likely, For western New England and parts of New York State, Locations between 1000 and 1500 feet ,Catskills, Adirondacks, Green Mountains, Monadonocks, and the Berkshires (especially the eastern slopes) are likely to remain snow for longer periods of time through the event, with some occasional mixing of sleet and possibly freezing rain.

Accumulations of 7 inches or more look likely in these regions. Amounts could go to a foot in the highest elevations. For central and northeastern New England, We have a costal front that has setup that will help intensify the snow for some interior areas, We have a battle of cold air and warm air. that is making the forecast very difficult. But from Portland North and west 4-12 inches is quite likely with more possible over southern interior counties of Maine and parts of NH

For most of MA into CT and the I-95 corridor, northern MA will see rain/snow today, switching over to more in the way of snow tonight, Accumulations of a few inches is possible. For most of CT, RI and along the coast. rain which will be heavy at times.

Winds will be an issue, 15-25 gusting to 35 in NYS with winds of 30-40 mph gusting to over 50 mph for New England.

As the storm departs the region Friday. We will see a northerly flow that will bring cold and unsettled conditions. By Sunday the trough will have dug itself down into northern Florida. Everything is pointing at colder than normal air hanging around through the first half of March. So as we see disturbances move through we will have mix/snow sometimes minor and maybe sometimes not so minor.

The pattern is active and will stay that way for a while. Our next shot at a storm is around the 6th or 7th of March. The models are at odd over the track, Both the EURO and the GFS see a weak low down near the GOM (Gulf of Mexico). But from here the outcomes are vastly different. The 00Z GFS had a very southern solution bringing now precipitation to the Mid Atlantic or the Northeast. The Euro handles things quite a bit differently. it takes our weak low and moves it up around the northern Mid Atlantic. The Euro has this as a major storm with rapid intensification. It remains to be seen which outcome we see. Right now, this storm looks to be more of a Mid Atlantic problem, but the models show it in the pattern, so it bears watching.

*I am going to work on transforming my wheel barrel of rain water into this today seeing I did not get any hits on craigslist for it *


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1610111 said:


> nice picture there love that one ac.


TY BBC,The cold air will back also, very gd chance for one last one for a not to bad season ending.Thumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

This is for the mid atlantic area not much posted about it up here yet, probably due to it still being to far out for the tracking of it (aka it goes out to sea)

Wxrisk.com

*** ALERT *** ALERT *** 12Z EURO AGAIN DEVELOPS MARCH 6 LOW INTO MAJOR COASTAL LOW THAT THREATENS ***COASTAL *** AREAS MIDDLE ATLANTIC REGION WITH HVY SNOW MARCH 6-7
























This is the MA,CN,RII area zoomed in


----------



## KartAnimal29

12z EURO for March 7- 8th. This is a Southern New England Storm. It's not going North.


----------



## siteworkplus

with all this rain i'm thinking I should buy a new boat
If it were snow I could probably afford one


----------



## durafish

lookin good for RI!


----------



## BBC co

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Speed limits on the Maine Turnpike from Kittery at mile 2 to Exit 53 in West Falmouth have been reduced to 45 MPH due to snow. Plows have been dropped.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

The fat lady ain't sung yet!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

snow and sleet here now a slushy mess on the blacktop


----------



## BBC co

LOL








Don't know why? see our post from the early February blizzard on it: http://on.fb.me/VELaKR

or


----------



## rjfetz1

After this one being a bust im ready for spring.

Don't want big storm in March.....to heavy and too much work. Hoping 8th goes ots. accuweather has the
7th @42 degrees
8th @47, 
9th @54
hope these temps hold up, thats what i will be watching


----------



## BBC co

RT @maineturnpike: Speeds now reduced to 45mph the full length of the Pike from ME-NH line through Augusta Exit 109 due to winter storm.

What Exploded over Russia?
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2013/26feb_russianmeteor/


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1610290 said:


> After this one being a bust im ready for spring.
> 
> Don't want big storm in March.....to heavy and too much work. Hoping 8th goes ots. accuweather has the
> 7th @42 degrees
> 8th @47,
> 9th @54
> hope these temps hold up, thats what i will be watching


what he said^^


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1610282 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why? see our post from the early February blizzard on it: http://on.fb.me/VELaKR
> 
> or


*
linguine with gravel gravy (bolognese) *


----------



## BBC co

Spool it up;1610351 said:


> *
> linguine with gravel gravy (bolognese) *


ohh there you are I was starting to get worried we lost you  you might finally get some snow next week


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1610356 said:


> ohh there you are I was starting to get worried we lost you  you might finally get some snow next week


I was hoping we lost him it's like a bad rash


----------



## BBC co

he's like bike road rash you mean  but aren't we all at some time hehehe

any one look at the radar recently? all the weather from here up thru ny, the lakes & back down south and east looks like one giant storm with an eye


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1610365 said:


> he's like bike road rash you mean  ]


That's exactly what I meantThumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1610365 said:


> he's like bike road rash you mean  but aren't we all at some time hehehe
> 
> any one look at the radar recently? all the weather from here up thru ny, the lakes & back down south and east looks like one giant storm with an eye


i got you rash


----------



## rjfetz1

Spool it up;1610374 said:


> i got you rash


I never heard of a you rash, hope I never get one of those. Please keep them in PA.:waving:


----------



## BBC co

Spool it up;1610374 said:


> i got you rash


:laughing:









Northeast weather and education page

Rain will be changing back to snow. the higher your elevation the more you will see.

In the Mohawk Valley and Hudson Valley, where a coating to perhaps an inch is possible. Higher elevations around the Valleys could see a couple of inches. The Tug Hill could see as much as 2-4 inches.

Eastern Adirondacks could see 2-4 inches tonight. As the system slowly pulls to the east, these same areas could pick up 2-4 inches tomorrow as well. For areas south and east of the Capital District of NYS...0-2 inches is possible, Catskills could see 1-2 inches

Vermont, and northern Berkshires , could see 2-4 inches with perhaps a few seeing 6 inches. Snow amounts of another 2 inches are possible for tomorrow as well.

For Maine and New Hampshire Snow will be heavy at times. Most places along the coast should see that transition over to snow. Snow amounts of 8-14 inches is possible for central Maine and central New Hampshire , moving closer to the coast 4-8 inches will 1-4 inches on the coast. Northeast Maine 2-5 inches.

*For Massachusetts and points south.... most of the precipitation has pasted to your north. But you could see a few rain and snow showers. 
*
for those in ME and NH Snow will be wet and heavy so power outages are likely.


----------



## fishinRI13

This storm has confused the hell out of me. In hooksett NH we are under a winter storm warning through tomorrow at 3pm for 8-14 inches of snow. But, today we got an inch and it changed to rain. now it changed over but the radar has almost nothing on it and the hourly says rain. I dont get where the 8-14 inches is coming from when the temps are in the mid 30's


----------



## snopushin ford

It's freezing rain here now. hopefully it doesn't do this for to long. Is it freezing where you are morrisey? Matt


----------



## BBC co

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Rhode Island Alert
* FLOOD WARNING FOR
THE PAWTUXET RIVER AT CRANSTON.
* UNTIL THURSDAY MORNING...OR UNTIL THE WARNING IS CANCELLED.
* AT 7:45 PM WEDNESDAY THE STAGE WAS 8.6 FEET.
* FLOOD STAGE IS 9.0 FEET.
* MINOR FLOODING IS FORECAST.
* FORECAST...RISE ABOVE FLOOD STAGE BY TONIGHT AND CONTINUE TO RISE
TO NEAR 9.3 FEET BY AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. THE RIVER WILL FALL
BELOW FLOOD STAGE BY EARLY TOMORROW.
* IMPACT...AT 9.5 FEET...PARKING LOTS AND ROADS ARE FLOODED IN LOW
LYING AREAS OF WARWICK AND CRANSTON NEAR THE PAWTUXET RIVER.
IMPACTED ROADS INCLUDE RIVER STREET...PIONEER AVENUE...BELLOWS
STREET AND VENTURI AVENUE IN WARWICK.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Bernie Rayno outlook , as of now, on next weeks storm. I love looking to se what he says as he never hypes a storm

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/video-snowstorm-next-week-fact-or-fiction/2193790140001


----------



## KartAnimal29

Pay attention when he talks about the Trough


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1610493 said:


> Bernie Rayno outlook , as of now, on next weeks storm. I love looking to se what he says as he never hypes a storm
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/video-snowstorm-next-week-fact-or-fiction/2193790140001


lets hope it happens


----------



## BigLou80

BBC co;1609913 said:


> Raining hard here, got a nice nights sleep any way, I love the weekend storms
> 
> i'm lost, you own a snow plow, why do u have your house plowed, or is this a joke after thinking about it more?
> so mad about those kids man wtf is wrong with people...


I'm temporarily living in my grandmothers Condo after her passing, a landscape contractor does the whole complex. I Fu king hate condo life and will probably end up in court with the association. I would never put up with their crap or work for their below market value prices.

The same contractor has done this place for years. I can't tell if he is the only one who will do it or the only one they are allowing to bid it. One of many unanswered questions they they point blank refuse to answer.

I did my two commercial accounts and let the 2 resi's melt


----------



## BBC co

ahh alright now I get ya, had just woken up and had no coffee had no idea what to make of it lol


----------



## BigLou80

BBC co;1610019 said:


> more on the CAT phone
> 
> CNET Editors' Take February 24, 2013 11:00 PM PST
> 
> BARCELONA, Spain--Cat (yes, the same Cat of industrial forklifts, tractors, and mining equipment) has announced its latest rugged smartphone, the Cat B15.
> 
> Rocking Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, a grooved rubber back, and hard angles, the Cat B15 is aimed for construction and industrial workers. Made of hardened rubber and aluminum, I really liked the Cat B15's shape and in-hand feel even in my bare hands. It's thick and durable, and raised yellow buttons along the side and top are both tactile and visible.
> 
> Dust flaps around the headset jack and charging port help keep it waterproof for up to 1 meter in depth for 30 minutes, and dust-proof, both standard requirements for durable phones (specification class: iP67).
> 
> Rough 'n' tumble, Cat says the B15 can operate in temperatures from -20 to 55 degrees Celsius (-4 to 131 degrees Fahrenheit) and can withstand up to 6-foot drops (1.8 meters).
> 
> The ultrarugged Cat B15 Android smartphone.
> 
> (Credit: Jessica Dolcourt/CNET)
> The B15 features a 4-inch touch screen that's capable of sensing your taps and swipes when the face is wet -- so long as your finger is relatively dry. Gorilla Glass tops the display. Internally, a 1GHz dual-core MediaTek processor runs the show.
> 
> A 5-megapixel camera and VGA front-facing camera handle your photography and 720p HD video capturing, and a continuous shooting mode is one extra. You'll also find an FM radio preinstalled.
> 
> Hands on with Cat's rugged Android B15
> 
> You'll only find 4GB in internal storage, but a microSD card slot lets you expand to 32GB.
> 
> A 3G, GSM phone, the B15 stands 4.9 inches tall by 2.7 inches wide by 0.6 inch deep and weighs a hefty 6 ounces.(my NEXUS with case on it is 5 1/2" x 3 5/8" just as a size comparison) A burly 2,000mAh battery promises to keep talk time going for 16.3 hours.
> 
> For a company that knows rugged better than it knows Android, this phone seems to have the goods, including a modern version of the smartphone OS.
> 
> It'll sell for 329 euros, beginning with Germany on March 15 before extending to other parts of Europe and the Middle East, likely followed by North America.
> 
> CAT B15. It's a 4″ device, boasting a tank-like armor coating around itself that protects from falls, scratches, hot/cold temperatures, and dust. Powered by a dual-core 1GHz A9 processor, featuring a WVGA display covered by scratch-resistant glass, the devices only holds 512MB of RAM, which some would find unacceptable these days.
> 
> The phone is clearly not built to please the eyes of the average consumer, but if your job requires some heavy duty lifting from your device, the B15 is sure to stand up to the test.
> 
> Launch is expected in March, for around $450-$500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my NEXUS with case on it is 5 1/2" x 3" x 5/8" just as a size comparison)


Nothing about that phone sounds impressive. All it's got cheaped out hardware and a fancy built in case


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Well the basement is flooded, that means one thing. The spring thaw is upon us. The fat lady is singing loud and clear.


----------



## nepatsfan

Quick question for all you guys with equipment. I don't get CAT at all. I lost a starter in my skidsteer in the blizzard. $220 for the starter $230 for the core!?!?! So my P.O.S. broken starter is worth more than the new one....whatever, moving on. I bring the old one back and they told me they would put it back on my card. Ok great, I look at my credit card last night and no credit from CAT. I call them this morning and they say that the armature wouldn't turn so there is a 90 dollar credit on my account rather than the 230 that I paid. WTF....no sh$t it wouldn't turn if it did you wouldn't have the effin thing, would you?!?! Does this seem normal?!

Long story short, I told them I wanted my core back if they were only giving me 90 bucks so I could have it rebuilt but they already sent it out. That just seems so screwed up to me. I have bought hundreds of truck and equipment parts that required cores over the years but NEVER had them tell me that I don't get credit cuz it's doesn't work.


----------



## BillyRgn

nepatsfan;1610568 said:


> Quick question for all you guys with equipment. I don't get CAT at all. I lost a starter in my skidsteer in the blizzard. $220 for the starter $230 for the core!?!?! So my P.O.S. broken starter is worth more than the new one....whatever, moving on. I bring the old one back and they told me they would put it back on my card. Ok great, I look at my credit card last night and no credit from CAT. I call them this morning and they say that the armature wouldn't turn so there is a 90 dollar credit on my account. WTF....no sh$t it wouldn't turn if it did you wouldn't have the effin thing, would you?!?! Does this seem normal?!
> 
> Long story short, I told them I wanted my core back then so I could have it rebuilt but they already sent it out. That just seems so screwed up to me. I have bought hundreds of truck and equipment parts that required cores over the years but NEVER had them tell me that I don't get credit cuz it's doesn't work.


I new someone with an 80's cat loader, starter was like 600 or something crazy and the core was over a thousand, I guess they really need them back or something


----------



## nepatsfan

BillyRgn;1610587 said:


> I new someone with an 80's cat loader, starter was like 600 or something crazy and the core was over a thousand, I guess they really need them back or something


I guess, my thing was, why wouldn't you give me my full core money back. Oh, ok because it didn't work....well wtf, why do you think I brought it back.


----------



## KartAnimal29

New record low temperature for Northern Hemisphere set in Russia's Siberia

In 1933, the coldest temperature record was set at -90.4°F (-68°C). On February 19th that was apparently shattered in the mist of an extreme event in Oymyakon, Siberia with the reading of -96.1°F (-71.2°C). Wow!

http://www.examiner.com/article/new-record-low-temperature-for-northern-hemisphere-set-russia-s-siberia


----------



## fishinRI13

KartAnimal29;1610612 said:


> New record low temperature for Northern Hemisphere set in Russia's Siberia
> 
> In 1933, the coldest temperature record was set at -90.4°F (-68°C). On February 19th that was apparently shattered in the mist of an extreme event in Oymyakon, Siberia with the reading of -96.1°F (-71.2°C). Wow!
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/new-record-low-temperature-for-northern-hemisphere-set-russia-s-siberia


Ahhhh thats shorts and t-shirt weather! :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

fishinRI13;1610672 said:


> Ahhhh thats shorts and t-shirt weather! :laughing:


Underneath 27 layers of cloths I was thinking that maybe Oymyakon, Siberia was a place that no one lived, wrong.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^Are they actually white or just covered in ice?


----------



## nighthawk117

nepatsfan;1610568 said:


> Quick question for all you guys with equipment. I don't get CAT at all. I lost a starter in my skidsteer in the blizzard. $220 for the starter $230 for the core!?!?! So my P.O.S. broken starter is worth more than the new one....whatever, moving on. I bring the old one back and they told me they would put it back on my card. Ok great, I look at my credit card last night and no credit from CAT. I call them this morning and they say that the armature wouldn't turn so there is a 90 dollar credit on my account rather than the 230 that I paid. WTF....no sh$t it wouldn't turn if it did you wouldn't have the effin thing, would you?!?! Does this seem normal?!
> 
> Long story short, I told them I wanted my core back if they were only giving me 90 bucks so I could have it rebuilt but they already sent it out. That just seems so screwed up to me. I have bought hundreds of truck and equipment parts that required cores over the years but NEVER had them tell me that I don't get credit cuz it's doesn't work.


The starter is actually 450.00 , the core is the body and the mechanicals minus the electrical in which they rebuild along with the gear,bearings etc. which I am sure you realize, price out a factory new starter vs. a reman. Did you get it through Milton Cat ? If so contact a manager and explain the situation, the armature being seized should obviously not affect the core value.


----------



## nepatsfan

nighthawk117;1610752 said:


> The starter is actually 450.00 , the core is the body and the mechanicals minus the electrical in which they rebuild along with the gear,bearings etc. which I am sure you realize, price out a factory new starter vs. a reman. Did you get it through Milton Cat ? If so contact a manager and explain the situation, the armature being seized should obviously not affect the core value.


I did go through milton cat and I did contact a manager. It was a reman starter. They gave me an addtional $90 back on my core. Basically to shut me up, not because he thought I was right. I ate 50 bucks. According to them the armature has to be turned with a screwdriver or else the hit you with a penalty on your core. I don't understand it but that's their policy. I would feel better about the situation if they just charged more for the starter rather than charging a high price for the core and boning me on it.


----------



## rjfetz1

rjfetz1;1610290 said:


> After this one being a bust im ready for spring.
> 
> Don't want big storm in March.....to heavy and too much work. Hoping 8th goes ots. accuweather has the
> 7th @42 degrees
> 8th @47,
> 9th @54
> hope these temps hold up, thats what i will be watching


accuweather now has -

7th -46purplebou
8th - 53purplebou
9th -56 purplebou


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1610765 said:


> accuweather now has -
> 
> 7th -46purplebou
> 8th - 53purplebou
> 9th -56 purplebou


Keep your weather reports comingThumbs Up


----------



## nighthawk117

nepatsfan;1610757 said:


> I did go through milton cat and I did contact a manager. It was a reman starter. They gave me an addtional $90 back on my core. Basically to shut me up, not because he thought I was right. I ate 50 bucks. According to them the armature has to be turned with a screwdriver or else the hit you with a penalty on your core. I don't understand it but that's their policy. I would feel better about the situation if they just charged more for the starter rather than charging a high price for the core and boning me on it.


Damn, what a crock of [email protected]&t that is.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe an inch tonite and in the morning


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1610751 said:


> ^Are they actually white or just covered in ice?


I'd go with white by the looks of them


----------



## BBC co




----------



## theholycow

nepatsfan;1610757 said:


> I did go through milton cat and I did contact a manager. It was a reman starter. They gave me an addtional $90 back on my core. Basically to shut me up, not because he thought I was right. I ate 50 bucks. According to them the armature has to be turned with a screwdriver or else the hit you with a penalty on your core. I don't understand it but that's their policy. I would feel better about the situation if they just charged more for the starter rather than charging a high price for the core and boning me on it.


Man, that is just awful.


KartAnimal29;1610749 said:


> Underneath 27 layers of cloths I was thinking that maybe Oymyakon, Siberia was a place that no one lived, wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rambocam.com/archive/siberia06A.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7208/6822787446_6c698c4277_z.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> A recent official weather report there was "Conditions: -46°F / -43°C | Smoke". According to [URL]http://climateaudit.org/2008/12/18/minus-60/[/URL] the smoke is likely from wood stoves or is steam from a power plant, trapped at ground level by "inversion", apparently meaning it's so cold that smoke can't even rise.


----------



## ducaticorse

BigLou80;1610529 said:


> I'm temporarily living in my grandmothers Condo after her passing, a landscape contractor does the whole complex. I Fu king hate condo life and will probably end up in court with the association. I would never put up with their crap or work for their below market value prices.
> 
> The same contractor has done this place for years. I can't tell if he is the only one who will do it or the only one they are allowing to bid it. One of many unanswered questions they they point blank refuse to answer.
> 
> I did my two commercial accounts and let the 2 resi's melt


I would NEVER live in a condo assoc. I would be in court on a weekly basis for violations. Too many people with nothing better to do besides cause problems. My buddy, (who plows) plowed his own driveway one storm this winter, and SOMEONE COMPLAINED he was using his own plow on the premises, which apparently isnt allowed!!!! WTF?


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1610590 said:


> I guess, my thing was, why wouldn't you give me my full core money back. Oh, ok because it didn't work....well wtf, why do you think I brought it back.


Ive replaced engines before with remans, and part of the pricing structure includes returning a block with a free turning crank. If it doesnt turn freely, they have to inspect the block to make sure there are no cracks, if it is, no credit, and on a little kubota, that translates into a ton of money....


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1610818 said:


> I would NEVER live in a condo assoc. I would be in court on a weekly basis for violations. Too many people with nothing better to do besides cause problems. My buddy, (who plows) plowed his own driveway one storm this winter, and SOMEONE COMPLAINED he was using his own plow on the premises, which apparently isnt allowed!!!! WTF?


same here, would not live in one of them for free.









WxSouth
European Model (and others) Still Show A Major NC/VA, West VA/MD/NJ Snowstorm next Tuesday evening through Thursday. The models send a strong upper low into the TN/NC region and merge it with northern Stream energy thanks to Canada blocking. If the models are right, a major snowstorm is coming to much of Mid Atlantic States from NC north through all of Virginia and West Virginia, Delaware, Maryland and much of New Jersey. The track isn't certain...it could push a little more south (GFS ) or even a little more north if the Block isn't that strong. The time frame is Tuesday evening then strengthening on Wednesday and into Thursday as the storm bombs out over eastern NC and off the DelMarva.








NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Couple weather models have been consistently hinting at a coastal storm off the Carolina's around next weds the 6th. The question is does it come up the coast? It's early but you cannot ignore it.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1610833 said:


> same here, would not live in one of them for free.
> 
> WxSouth
> European Model (and others) Still Show A Major NC/VA, West VA/MD/NJ Snowstorm next Tuesday evening through Thursday. The models send a strong upper low into the TN/NC region and merge it with northern Stream energy thanks to Canada blocking. If the models are right, a major snowstorm is coming to much of Mid Atlantic States from NC north through all of Virginia and West Virginia, Delaware, Maryland and much of New Jersey. The track isn't certain...it could push a little more south (GFS ) or even a little more north if the Block isn't that strong. The time frame is Tuesday evening then strengthening on Wednesday and into Thursday as the storm bombs out over eastern NC and off the DelMarva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NE Emergency News & WX Feed
> Couple weather models have been consistently hinting at a coastal storm off the Carolina's around next weds the 6th. The question is does it come up the coast? It's early but you cannot ignore it.


No, not allowed.

A MID ATLC COASTAL STORM IS EXPECTED TO TRACK
WELL SOUTH OF NEW ENG WED INTO THU :redbounce:redbounceBUT WILL NEED TO BE MONITORED
CLOSELY.:realmad:


----------



## BBC co

rjfetz1;1610875 said:


> No, not allowed.
> 
> A MID ATLC COASTAL STORM IS EXPECTED TO TRACK
> WELL SOUTH OF NEW ENG WED INTO THU :redbounce:redbounceBUT WILL NEED TO BE MONITORED
> CLOSELY.:realmad:


----------



## BBC co

Wxrisk.com
‎*** ALERT *** 12z THURSDAY run of the GFS proves once again it is WORTHLESS piece of shiiat when it comes to East coast winter storms.. by dropping the Low for next week into ARK then over MS AL and GA then over eastern SC and out to sea. This SOLUTION / track is a joke and should be IGNORED.










side note CAT online parts store not sure if cheaper then miltion cat 
-Hawthorne Cat
What is PartStore and how does it work? Check out this short video introduction to convenient, online parts ordering
http://bit.ly/VQiAJH


----------



## unhcp

rayno is the man!


----------



## darryl g

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...orm-next-could-be-the-pattern-changer/7096393


----------



## BBC co

Tips to protect yourself against heavy equipment theft
by Ritchie Bros February 22, 2013
http://www.rbauction.com/blog/tips-...medium=social&utm_campaign=blog&stop_mobi=yes
Heavy equipment is big, hard to move and not exactly easy to hide under your coat-and yet it's still an attractive target for thieves. When you think of the cost and demand for specialized machinery, it's unfortunate but really not surprising that heavy equipment theft is a multi-million dollar problem around the world. Most popular among thieves: smaller, easier-to-move machines like backhoes and skid steers.

In the USA, between US$300 million and US$1 billion a year is lost nationwide due to the theft of construction equipment and tools, according to the National Insurance Crime Bureau (NICB)-and only 10% is recovered.1 More than £1 million of equipment is stolen each week in the UK, according to the National Plant & Equipment Register.2 And in the Canadian province of Ontario, between $15 and $20 million worth of heavy construction equipment is stolen every year.3

And it's not just a case of opportunistic thieves stealing one piece of equipment to make a quick buck or get their hands on a 'free' machine. Sophisticated criminal groups know what types of equipment are in demand globally, and will go on a "shopping spree" of theft with the goal of shipping the stolen equipment out of the country to wherever buyers can be found around the world.4

Heavy equipment can be easy pickings for thieves for a lot of reasons - it's often left unattended in remote locations, single keys can start multiple machines, and with no national or global database of serial numbers, it's hard to trace and recover stolen equipment.5 And, quite simply, a lot of people don't employ basic anti-theft measures.6

So how do you protect your investment? Here are some simple, relatively low-cost (or no-cost, in some cases) steps you can take:

Keep accurate records of all your equipment - year, manufacturer, model, serial numbers or VINs, photos, lists of key holders - anything that can help identify a machine if it is stolen.
Register your equipment with an organization that maintains databases of heavy equipment ownership, theft information, etc-like the National Equipment Register in the USA or the National Plant & Equipment Register in Europe.7
Do background and reference checks on all potential employees.
Keep a list of people authorized to enter/leave your worksite, who is authorized to use certain equipment, and always log visitors in and out.
Try to keep a site's perimeter fenced and equipped with well-secured gates, or other types of barriers such as ditches or berms.
Keep your site well lit at all times, or install motion-activated lighting.
Make sure all keys are removed from equipment when it's not in use and kept in a lock box or other secure location. Keep a record of keys and a sign out/sign in sheet.
Install gauge protectors and panel locks on your equipment, or install engine immobilizer systems. Failing that, a simple way to make it difficult for thieves to start equipment is to disconnect batteries of remove ignition fuses.
For larger investments, you may want to spend money on sophisticated GPS tracking technology (search online for "GPS heavy equipment theft prevention" - there are many options on the market).
Consider contracting a security guard service to monitor your worksite and/or installing video surveillance systems. Failing that, there's nothing like a big, loud scary dog on your site to put the fear in would-be thieves.
Have you got any tips you like to share on preventing equipment theft? Leave a comment - we'd love to hear from you and help share your advice.


----------



## Spool it up

rjfetz1;1610875 said:


> No, not allowed.
> 
> A MID ATLC COASTAL STORM IS EXPECTED TO TRACK
> WELL SOUTH OF NEW ENG WED INTO THU :redbounce:redbounceBUT WILL NEED TO BE MONITORED
> CLOSELY.:realmad:


you need to be monitored :laughing:


----------



## siteworkplus

I'm starting to itch


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1610908 said:


> Tips to protect yourself against heavy equipment theft
> by Ritchie Bros February 22, 2013
> http://www.rbauction.com/blog/tips-...medium=social&utm_campaign=blog&stop_mobi=yes
> Heavy equipment is big, hard to move and not exactly easy to hide under your coat-and yet it's still an attractive target for thieves. When you think of the cost and demand for specialized machinery, it's unfortunate but really not surprising that heavy equipment theft is a multi-million dollar problem around the world. Most popular among thieves: smaller, easier-to-move machines like backhoes and skid steers.
> 
> In the USA, between US$300 million and US$1 billion a year is lost nationwide due to the theft of construction equipment and tools, according to the National Insurance Crime Bureau (NICB)-and only 10% is recovered.1 More than £1 million of equipment is stolen each week in the UK, according to the National Plant & Equipment Register.2 And in the Canadian province of Ontario, between $15 and $20 million worth of heavy construction equipment is stolen every year.3
> 
> And it's not just a case of opportunistic thieves stealing one piece of equipment to make a quick buck or get their hands on a 'free' machine. Sophisticated criminal groups know what types of equipment are in demand globally, and will go on a "shopping spree" of theft with the goal of shipping the stolen equipment out of the country to wherever buyers can be found around the world.4
> 
> Heavy equipment can be easy pickings for thieves for a lot of reasons - it's often left unattended in remote locations, single keys can start multiple machines, and with no national or global database of serial numbers, it's hard to trace and recover stolen equipment.5 And, quite simply, a lot of people don't employ basic anti-theft measures.6
> 
> So how do you protect your investment? Here are some simple, relatively low-cost (or no-cost, in some cases) steps you can take:
> 
> Keep accurate records of all your equipment - year, manufacturer, model, serial numbers or VINs, photos, lists of key holders - anything that can help identify a machine if it is stolen.
> Register your equipment with an organization that maintains databases of heavy equipment ownership, theft information, etc-like the National Equipment Register in the USA or the National Plant & Equipment Register in Europe.7
> Do background and reference checks on all potential employees.
> Keep a list of people authorized to enter/leave your worksite, who is authorized to use certain equipment, and always log visitors in and out.
> Try to keep a site's perimeter fenced and equipped with well-secured gates, or other types of barriers such as ditches or berms.
> Keep your site well lit at all times, or install motion-activated lighting.
> Make sure all keys are removed from equipment when it's not in use and kept in a lock box or other secure location. Keep a record of keys and a sign out/sign in sheet.
> Install gauge protectors and panel locks on your equipment, or install engine immobilizer systems. Failing that, a simple way to make it difficult for thieves to start equipment is to disconnect batteries of remove ignition fuses.
> For larger investments, you may want to spend money on sophisticated GPS tracking technology (search online for "GPS heavy equipment theft prevention" - there are many options on the market).
> Consider contracting a security guard service to monitor your worksite and/or installing video surveillance systems. Failing that, there's nothing like a big, loud scary dog on your site to put the fear in would-be thieves.
> Have you got any tips you like to share on preventing equipment theft? Leave a comment - we'd love to hear from you and help share your advice.


great example . we had a new holland ss stolen a few months back . fella went to get a part for it . fella was told to stand by , it was coming on the next truck . police showed and he was arrested , convicted for receiving stolen property . said he bought it off a guy from craigslist . vin # is recorded and you need it for the part .


----------



## BBC co

darryl g;1610906 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...orm-next-could-be-the-pattern-changer/7096393




































Northeast weather and education page
Here's a look at current radar, I've drawn in a couple of areas of weak low pressure. The surface low pressure is pulling away, , but we have an upper level trough over the Northeast US for the next few days. This instability will keep alive the threat for showers/ snow showers today. We will see small disturbances move through for the next few days. The temperatures will start to drop as colder air drops down from Canada. The trough will dig as far as Florida, dragging the cold air with it.
Like ·


----------



## BBC co

*EXAMPLE #1 GFS vs EURO... Hurricane ISSAC ... who got it right ?*








*EXAMPLE NUMBER 2 GFS vs ECMWF .... THE NEW ENGLAND Blizzard FEB 8-9 2013*








*EXAMPLE #3 SANDY GFS VS EURO
*








*‎12z GFS vs 12z GFS ENSEMBLE
*








*ENSEMBLE is closer to the 00z EURO. Now we wait a few mins and see what the 12z euro does with it..*


----------



## darryl g

At this point I wouldn't mind next week's storm going OTS. I got a nice infusion of cash from the blizzard on the 8th/9th and I have a lot of spring landscaping projects I'd like to get to before the grass starts growing in ernest. Once that happens it's hard for me to get to much else until June or July. By then everyone has already spent their tax refunds and it's kind of hot for heavy labor. If we get a big dumping of snow it's going to delay me getting started on the landscaping end of things. I also expect a lot of shrub rip out/replacement projects because the blizzard broke/uprooted a lot of small trees and shrubs, especially the evergreens.


----------



## BBC co

Still no mention of it tracking north to us yet,,,but the storm looks very likely to nail some one








Wxrisk.com

**** ALERT *** ALERT *** 12Z THURS RUN OF THE EUROPEAN MODEL HOLDS COURSE... STIILL SHOWS MAJOR SNOWSTORM POTENTIAL FOR VA... southern DELMARVA ...northwest and north central NC ...eastern KY and southern WVA .. and POSSIBLY .. ** POSSIBLY ** into souther MD DCA metro area..

this makes for the 10th consecutive model run that the European has showed this system affecting these areas and the 5th run consecutive model run that has the Low BOMBING out into a major system

as you can see THIS run of the Euro Model HAMMERS western and central and northwest NC with over a foot of snow and that moves into se THIRD of VA. THIS IS A MODEL not MY forecast.

It is STILL possible the heavy snow gets into northwest and northeast VA....


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1610959 said:


> Still no mention of it tracking north to us yet,,,but the storm looks very likely to nail some one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wxrisk.com
> 
> **** ALERT *** ALERT *** 12Z THURS RUN OF THE EUROPEAN MODEL HOLDS COURSE... STIILL SHOWS MAJOR SNOWSTORM POTENTIAL FOR VA... southern DELMARVA ...northwest and north central NC ...eastern KY and southern WVA .. and POSSIBLY .. ** POSSIBLY ** into souther MD DCA metro area..
> 
> this makes for the 10th consecutive model run that the European has showed this system affecting these areas and the 5th run consecutive model run that has the Low BOMBING out into a major system
> 
> as you can see THIS run of the Euro Model HAMMERS western and central and northwest NC with over a foot of snow and that moves into se THIRD of VA. THIS IS A MODEL not MY forecast.
> 
> It is STILL possible the heavy snow gets into northwest and northeast VA....


lets hope it comes up to get us don'/t look like much down the road


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Here is the new run of the 12z Euro. It keeps the storm suppressed to the south next week with parts of NC, VA and KY seeing a significant snowstorm and leaving NY metro on north dry. Still plenty of time with 5+ days to go.









side note/








Cesium-137 is one of the most common radioisotopes used in industry. Thousands of devices use cesium-137
Caesium is an alkali metal and has physical and chemical properties similar to those of rubidium and potassium. The metal is extremely reactive and pyrophoric, reacting with water even at −116 °C (−177 °F). It is the least electronegative element having a stable isotope, caesium-133. Caesium is mined mostly from pollucite, while the radioisotopes, especially caesium-137, a fission product, are extracted from waste produced by nuclear reactors.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1611006 said:


> Tri-State Weather
> Here is the new run of the 12z Euro. It keeps the storm suppressed to the south next week.purpleboupurplebou
> 
> (I'm being monitored. purpleboupurplebou) I'm Coming down with something....maybe a you rash?
> 
> Keep up the good work BBC


----------



## BBC co

Not going nowhere. One of the Cat's stays put in yet more whiteout conditions.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Henry's thought's. It's still to early to say what's going to happen with this one. Wait till we get sampling of the storm this weekend. BBC watch out what DT says, he forecast's for the southern part of the East Coast not us.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/channels/vbmarguh


----------



## rjfetz1

NBC 30 says 40's next 7 days......so much for that big cool down this w/end.

30 days from now we,ll be doing cleanups. In the mean time put the plow away and sharpen the blades.


----------



## ducaticorse

I would love love love another whack at a blizzard.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Bernie

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/channels/vbraynob


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1611084 said:


> NBC 30 says 40's next 7 days......so much for that big cool down this w/end.
> 
> 30 days from now we,ll be doing cleanups. In the mean time put the plow away and sharpen the blades.


Maybe 40's during the day but have you looked at the night time lows ? Mid 20's Don't trust anything you hear that's more then 3 day's out. If this storm happens it will produce it's own cold air.


----------



## quigleysiding

ducaticorse;1611085 said:


> I would love love love another whack at a blizzard.


Me too Me too That would finish the year off nicely  payup


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Agreed. Anyone else want to duct tape the fat ladys mouth? I wouldn't mind one or 2 more good pushes.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Bobby Martrich

34 of the 51 individual European model ensembles are well north of the operational, 7 are epic hits, 2 of those 7 are historic from DC-PHL-NYC-BOS


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1610821 said:


> Ive replaced engines before with remans, and part of the pricing structure includes returning a block with a free turning crank. If it doesnt turn freely, they have to inspect the block to make sure there are no cracks, if it is, no credit, and on a little kubota, that translates into a ton of money....


I honestly didn't know how it worked. I had never had an issue returning a core for a full refund.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1611043 said:


> Not going nowhere. One of the Cat's stays put in yet more whiteout conditions.


Going snow mobiling in Madison NH this weekend. Do u know if it is going to snow up there


----------



## jandjcarpentry

quigleysiding;1611101 said:


> Me too Me too That would finish the year off nicely  payup


Just one more. Then I can start my exterior jobs


----------



## porter1121

jandjcarpentry;1611157 said:


> Going snow mobiling in Madison NH this weekend. Do u know if it is going to snow up there


Yes sir! Plenty of snow up there ill be up in the area this weekend!


----------



## BigLou80

ducaticorse;1610818 said:


> I would NEVER live in a condo assoc. I would be in court on a weekly basis for violations. Too many people with nothing better to do besides cause problems. My buddy, (who plows) plowed his own driveway one storm this winter, and SOMEONE COMPLAINED he was using his own plow on the premises, which apparently isnt allowed!!!! WTF?


It's every bit as bad as you think it is if not a little worse. this is a tailor made version of Hell just for me. I am always battling these people, It's almost free to live here and even then I am not sure it's worth it.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Monday the 11th GFS










Tuesday the 12th GFS


----------



## BBC co

I hear ya kart, thanks for always clearing it up for me 

so hope this one hits us you know me I love it, I happy as long as it hits any of us on here not just myself

messed up on those pics was in a rush earlier

Northeast weather and education page

Here is the 18Z NAM, I've circled an area of high pressure over Greenland. This has been showing on the models for the last few runs..... This is a incredibility strong high pressure reading. In fact, the NAM has it getting stronger. This is also why I've been saying that while the pattern looks to be heading into a Springtime setup...It's not Spring yet....this is showing we still have very cold air. The storm showing on the Euro for next week (Wednesday - Thursday) will most likely pull some of this into Canada...Now while it doesn't look to get as far south as the U.S. We should keep an eye on it....We still have storms stacked....so if the timing is right between a cold air intrusion and storm tracks; we could see a surprise. Remember, the Northeast has seen some of its biggest winter storms in the month of March.


----------



## FordFisherman

Starting to look interesting for next week....


----------



## KartAnimal29

All of the models came north at 0z,midnight , on next weeks storm. It showed less blocking to our north.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Message to that nice blue H. Please move.

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_mslp&hours=hr156hr162hr168hr174


----------



## BBC co

So yesterday I totally unloaded/emptied and cleaned the truck, removed plow all that good stuff in hopes to bring on the snow

A.J. Burnett, Meteorologist
Morning! "Meteorological Spring" begins today! Sunrise at 6:19am, sunset at 5:34pm today. Daylight Saving Time begins weekend of the 9th. Sunrise/sunset by the end of the month is 6:28/7:09, as we add roughly just under 3 minutes of possible daylight to each day this month.

Average high/low today is 42/27. At the end of the month, it's 50/36!

Next full moon on the 27th.








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wxrisk.com
‎*** ALERT ** MASSIVE SHIFT BY THE 0Z EUROPEAN MODEL BRING THE LOW on MARCH 6-7 ...500+ MILES FURTHER NORTH FROM 12 HOURS AGO ... HAS HEAVY SNOW OVER DCA BWI Northern VA .... central and western MD eastern ahlf of PA ... yes Philly... all of NJ NYC LONG ISLAND CT and southern half of New England
Geee is there any reason to be skepitcal of this massive of shift in 1 run?
Think about it... 12 hours ago EVERYONE was yelling at me that the 12z Thursday Euro had come SOUTH with the March 6 Low ...like the GFS ... 12 hrs later the euro comes north by 500 miles ...








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tri-State Weather
Here is the 0z Euro snowfall accumulation potential for next week. As you can see, it has reversed course from previous runs and sends a major snowstorm up the east coast instead of out to sea. Amounts are low at the coast because of potential mixing issues. If there is no mixing, then those areas would see a foot of snow as well. No reason to cancel plans just yet, but it is something to watch!








Tri-State Weather
The Overnight 0z Euro model run is in, and it has reversed course and brings a monster storm up the east coast instead of sending it out to sea. This is why you don't write storms off a week in advance. If this run were correct, you would see a widespread 6-12 inch+ snowfall for CT, NJ, NY, PA, VA and MA. There would be a bullseye of 1 to 2 feet centered around central and NE PA to NW NJ. Mixing would limit accumulations in some areas.
What does this all mean? It means don't cancel any plans yet, but continue to watch it to see which way it trends once the storm gets over land on the west coast..


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^I like that map. Alright, gonna go put everything away


----------



## mwalsh9152

not only am I going to take my plow off this afternoon, I'm going to unlock my hubs too....maybe that will help lure the storm up this way?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hell I'll take my t-cases and transmissions out! Or is that too far...


----------



## BBC co

I think all signs are leaning toward it being a good time to clean / remove every thing and start doing the snow dance!

ZoomRadar
Well the 06z GFS now coming around to last night's ECMWF idea of a huge Nor'easter Midweek. This could be a good one if even the GFS is seeing it  It has trended westward/north from it's ooz GFS run.


----------



## ejsmass2

Plow off. Hubs unlocked. Sand out of the back today. We should get a blizzard


----------



## KartAnimal29

Way too early to be talking about P-Type


----------



## RoseMan806

Hoping for one last storm and then on to spring.


----------



## KartAnimal29

WOW .....EURO


----------



## BBC co

ya i just post them cause they show the storm tracked (pictures ) to us, not for the type of map we are lucky if people can follow the track on the models. 
nvm decipher the meanings as we know :laughing:

I also find posting off the wall models and dt "quotes" gets us more updates from you which is the best and most accurate information we get imo


----------



## KartAnimal29

6z GFS is way north. Here we go Kids


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1611386 said:


> Hell I'll take my t-cases and transmissions out! Or is that too far...


That might be a bit too much man

See ya all after the EURO this afternoon. Got to go and find someone Ammo this morning. Ship is like gold right now.


----------



## BBC co

we need a new link to that pic it's a dead link  
think it's time to start making ammo


----------



## darryl g

ejsmass2;1611390 said:


> Plow off. Hubs unlocked. Sand out of the back today. We should get a blizzard


I did the same yesterday. I even put a couple of rakes in the bed for good measure.


----------



## rjfetz1

accuweather, weather.com & intellicast temps for 6,7,8 ;

38,41,46 

worst types of snow storms come in March - heavy wet snow changing to rain, then the sun comes out ....you can have them. 

Get excited all you want, to me its bad recording over & over. How many times since the blizzard they have said snow, snow, snow and i got nada. The only invoice going out today for February is from the blizzard. How many times did I hook up the plow? 5

Keep the maps coming...its great entertainment


----------



## vlc

I hope we get SOMETHING. I want to get rid of this last 2 tons of magic I'm sitting on.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

rjfetz1;1611459 said:


> accuweather, weather.com & intellicast temps for 6,7,8 ;
> 
> 38,41,46
> 
> worst types of snow storms come in March - heavy wet snow changing to rain, then the sun comes out ....you can have them.
> 
> Get excited all you want, to me its bad recording over & over. How many times since the blizzard they have said snow, snow, snow and i got nada. The only invoice going out today for February is from the blizzard. How many times did I hook up the plow? 5
> 
> Keep the maps coming...its great entertainment


Meteorologist Barry Burbank gives the forecast on his first day at WBZ-TVBOSTON (CBS) - March 1st, 1978.








:yow!:

February 28, 2013
Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist

*February snow statistics - a Top 5 month for some

A review of the February 2013 preliminary monthly snow totals reveals a month with well above normal snowfall for many communities, but not all. Concord, New Hampshire, and Portland, Maine, both ranked in the Top 5 for February snow, and in the Top 10 for snowiest month ever on record. The snow in most of New England came courtesy of several coastal storms, but that also meant that far northwestern communities, like Burlington, Vermont, ended up with considerably less snowfall. In fact, Burlington, Vermont, received the least snow of any official climate site in New England - even less than Bridgeport, Connecticut, along the shore of Long Island Sound! Below are the February snow rankings for all major New England climate sites...of course, many communities without official climate sites would have far surpassed these numbers.

Portland, Maine - Snow King of February 2013 - 49.5". Some 409% of the normal snow for the month. This also was Portland's 3rd snowiest February on record, and 8th snowiest month ever.
Gray, Maine - 49.3" - not far from Portland, it's not surprising that Gray takes the second spot.
Worcester, Massachusetts - 44.4" - especially impressive when compared to the normal snowfall of 15.6", or even better, the 0.7" of snow recorded in February 2012.
Concord, New Hampshire - 43.8" - Concord's snow ranked as 3rd snowiest February, and 6th snowiest month ever on record for the City.
Caribou, Maine - 34.7"
Bangor, Maine - 34.2"
Boston, Massachusetts - 34.0" - well above the normal of 10.9", but shy of the February record of 41.6" from 2003...or for those who question that record...41.3" from 1969 (long story). Either way, infinitely more than the "Trace" of snow February 2012.
Bridgeport, Connecticut - 30.4" - some 375% above normal, and an impressive showing for the southernmost climate site in the six-state region.
Hartford, Connecticut - 25.4"
Providence, Rhode Island - 24.3"
Burlington, Vermont - 16.6" - very close to the normal snowfall for February of 16.4"
Above, I mentioned Concord and Portland ranked in the top five February snow totals, and top 10 months of all-time. Here are the details:

CONCORD, NEW HAMPSHIRE's snowiest Februaries on record:

59.0" in 1893
49.8" 1969
43.8" 2013
36.0" 1882
CONCORD's Snowiest Months on Record:

59.0" February 1893
49.8" February 1969
46.7" January 1935
45.4" January 1987
45.3" December 2007
41.6" February 2013
43.0" December 1876
42.3" January 1979
PORTLAND, MAINE's snowiest Februaries on record:

61.2" in 1969
50.9" 1893
49.5" 2013
47.7" 1934
45.8" 1967
PORTLAND's Snowiest Months on Record:

62.4" January 1979
61.2" February 1969
59.0" January 1935
54.8" December 1970
52.7" January 1923
50.9" February 1893
50.7" January 1987
49.5" February 2013
49.0" March 1993
47.7" February 1934
46.6" March 1956*


----------



## aclawn

Interesting GFS 144hrs out, this morning.Anyhow someone going to get hammer with Rain or Snow, for us Temp don't look to good, very border line imo.


----------



## lawn king

Im pulling off plows tomorrrow, putting them in semi summer storage. I think its a done deal! I actually hope it is over, time to break into the green season full force!!!


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1611500 said:


>


 Reminds me of the good-ol-days of bootlegging.  aahhh, memories


----------



## KartAnimal29

12z GFS going North


----------



## BBC co

Northeast weather and education page
We will see unsettled weather for the weekend; courtesy of an Upper level low pressure system, , but then it will weaken early next week. Temperatures will be trend downward over the next few days.

With it now being meteorological spring, what about March?
As I've been saying we have a potential storm in the cards for next week. We will see a disturbance moving out of the Pacific Northwest late Sunday into Monday. It looks to move into the Mid Atlantic Wednesday or Thursday. The Euro has a solution that shows a storm for the northern Mid Atlantic/ North east. The GFS is trending toward the Euro.

As a sidebar the 06Z NAM has that Greenland high pressure up to 1100 MB now...this is showing we still have extremely cold air in the Northern Hemisphere. On the GFS chart I've circled an area of this cold air that looks to break-away

Yesterday's GFS had the storm suppressed way to the south. causing a Southeast storm. However, the 06Z GFS has shifted a lot closer to the ECMWF solution. It now brings the rain snow line very close to Long Island. The reason for the big change is the GFS has noticed the negative tilt in the trough.

The Euro shows a rain/snow line around the I 95 corridor, It also is showing even more cold air over the Northeast and Northern Mid Atlantic than the GFS.

Because of the strong blocking this storm looks to be a very slow mover.

There is also a potential storm for around the 12-14 of March Time frame


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1611587 said:


> 12z GFS going North


Blow it back south


----------



## rjfetz1

NOAA - 

7-DAY FORECAST

This Afternoon A slight chance of showers between 1pm and 4pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 42. Northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
Tonight Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. Northwest wind 5 to 7 mph.
Saturday A slight chance of snow showers between 10am and 11am, then a slight chance of rain showers after 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 41. Northwest wind 5 to 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
Saturday Night A slight chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 26. Northwest wind around 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
Sunday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. Northwest wind 7 to 11 mph.
Sunday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23.
Monday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38.
Monday Night Patchy fog after midnight. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a low around 23.
Tuesday Patchy fog before 9am. Otherwise, partly sunny, with a high near 39.
Tuesday Night Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a low around 27.
Wednesday Patchy fog before 8am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 39.
Wednesday Night Cloudy, with a low around 26.
Thursday Cloudy, with a high near 40.

Not even a mention of snow next week.?


----------



## darryl g

rjfetz1;1611601 said:


> NOAA -
> 
> 7-DAY FORECAST
> 
> This Afternoon A slight chance of showers between 1pm and 4pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 42. Northwest wind around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> Tonight Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. Northwest wind 5 to 7 mph.
> Saturday A slight chance of snow showers between 10am and 11am, then a slight chance of rain showers after 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 41. Northwest wind 5 to 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> Saturday Night A slight chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 26. Northwest wind around 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> Sunday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. Northwest wind 7 to 11 mph.
> Sunday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23.
> Monday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38.
> Monday Night Patchy fog after midnight. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a low around 23.
> Tuesday Patchy fog before 9am. Otherwise, partly sunny, with a high near 39.
> Tuesday Night Patchy fog after 11pm. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a low around 27.
> Wednesday Patchy fog before 8am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 39.
> Wednesday Night Cloudy, with a low around 26.
> Thursday Cloudy, with a high near 40.
> 
> Not even a mention of snow next week.?


The NOAA forcast for my area was still calling for 1 to 2 inches of snow for my area when the blizzard warning was in effect!


----------



## TJS

Come on Spring. Fat lady is grabbing a cheeseburger.


----------



## BBC co

Ya like I have said in the past, since I started coming in this thread I have not watched a regular news forecast, no one can 100% predict the weather so most of the time Kart has a more realistic outlook for our area then any one else anywhere I look for info.






















Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎*BIG Weather Update*

So.... that storm I was talking about in an earlier post (for the Wednesday/Thursday time-frame next week), some very interesting data coming out...

A few days ago, only one weather model hinted at a big storm, the others were not agreeing. 
BUT at this point in time, a bunch of weather models are coming together in agreement with a BIG storm Wednesday/Thursday next week. We could be talking about snow/sleet and rain. I'm going to be watching this very closely... because it's my job and I love it!


----------



## aclawn

Big line of storm coming ussmileyflag in the coming month look at the 30N & 60N line.


----------



## darryl g

The NWS has already issued a Hazaroud Weather Outlook statement for next week's storm. That's pretty unusual. 

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR ATLANTIC COASTAL
WATERS...SOUTHERN CONNECTICUT...NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST
NEW YORK.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY.

AN EAST COAST STORM WILL LIKELY FORM DURING THE MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK.
THE STORM COULD BRING HEAVY PRECIPITATION AND STRONG WINDS TO THE
REGION WEDNESDAY INTO THURSDAY.

THE JET STREAM DISTURBANCE THAT WILL GENERATE THIS POTENTIAL STORM
IS OVER THE NORTH PACIFIC TODAY. THE DISTURBANCE WILL REACH THE
PACIFIC NORTHWEST ON SUNDAY. AT THAT TIME...DETAILS OF POSSIBLE
IMPACTS WILL START TO COME INTO FOCUS.

WHILE THERE IS A POSSIBILITY FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW WITH THIS STORM,
ANY ATTEMPT TO QUANTIFY IT IS WAY TOO EARLY.


----------



## aclawn

Truck Army Clears Snow Off Highway !

http://entertainment.msn.com/videop...l#/video/58826e62-cbdb-4f50-b6a8-2692083b8eca


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just for you rjfetz1 :laughing:

Bernie Rayno 

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/midweek-snowstorm-more-fact-than-fiction/91358901001


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1611760 said:


> Just for you rjfetz1 :laughing:
> 
> Bernie Rayno
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/midweek-snowstorm-more-fact-than-fiction/91358901001


Thanks

It's not coming.


----------



## ss502gmc

I want one more good one to get rid of my salt that's left and then clean everything up and store it away!


----------



## lucky921

It still early it could come up and nail us plus there one around the 11 th would like 2 good duration storms then fishing time


----------



## BBC co

Northeast weather and education page

The threat for a major East Coast storm is still on the table. This looks like a DC to NYC snowstorm. The models are in a general consensus for a storm to drop out of Pacific Northwest early next week to a position near the Mid-Atlantic coast by mid-week. When you looked at the 500 mb levels. I could see they are still trying to get a handle on how strong the block will be and when it would start relaxing. The Euro, GFS and the Canadian are showing fairly good clustering, by placing the low off the VA coast this coming Wednesday. The UKMET was showing a storm of the same intensity...it just had the low displaced more to the east and a bit more to the south. The UK is just have a lot more trouble with the blocking that the others. The GFS and Euro are getting a better handle on the upstream blocking, but they are still making adjustments.

I've shown the 12Z GGEM ensemble...but the Euro and GFS are quite similar.

12z Euro ensembles take a sub 1000mb low off of North Carolina's Outer Banks, just east-northeast. But it is throwing a lot of precipitation into New Jersey and NYC. The GFS is phasing the storm a little later than the Euro as well. But the GFS ensemble is showing a stronger low, than it was in the earlier run. But it is a little more to the south of the 00Z .

I will watch the model trends and post updates this weekend........But this is a very complicated setup and the models are going to wrestle with it for 2 or 3 more days.

*One last thing* the Euro ensembles and GEFS are also showing another -NAO around mid month. With all that cold air locked up in Greenland we have to keep a watchful eye on things.


----------



## BBC co

looool again with it...








The threat for a major East Coast storm is still on the table. This looks like a DC to NYC snowstorm. The models are in a general consensus for a storm to drop out of Pacific Northwest early next week to a position near the Mid-Atlantic coast by mid-week. When you looked at the 500 mb levels. I could see they are still trying to get a handle on how strong the block will be and when it would start relaxing. The Euro, GFS and the Canadian are showing fairly good clustering, by placing the low off the VA coast this coming Wednesday. The UKMET was showing a storm of the same intensity...it just had the low displaced more to the east and a bit more to the south. The UK is just have a lot more trouble with the blocking that the others. The GFS and Euro are getting a better handle on the upstream blocking, but they are still making adjustments.

I've show the 12Z GGEM ensemble...but the Euro and GFS are quite similar.

12z Euro ensembles take a sub 1000mb low off of North Carolina's Outer Banks, just east-northeast. But it is throwing a lot of precipitation into New Jersey and NYC. The GFS is phasing the storm a little later than the Euro as well. But the GFS ensemble is showing a stronger low, than it was in the earlier run. But it is a little more to the south of the 00Z .

I will watch the model trends and post updates this weekend........But this is a very complicated setup and the models are going to wrestle with it for 2 or 3 more days.

*One last thing* the Euro ensembles and GEFS are also showing another -NAO around mid month. With all that cold air locked up in Greenland we have to keep a watchful eye on things.

















I thank you for sparing me this time


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^Desperate measures must be taken! Alright, going as far as digging the mower out, charging the battery, fresh fuel, sharpened blades. Well, needs to be done anyways.


----------



## BBC co

Preorder now before the next 3 storms LOL


----------



## ScubaSteve728

BBC co;1611889 said:


> Preorder now before the next 3 storms LOL


what the heck is that
a zombie dozer?


----------



## BBC co

It's what we are going to need to plow for the next few years here


----------



## fishinRI13

darryl g;1611671 said:


> The NWS has already issued a Hazaroud Weather Outlook statement for next week's storm. That's pretty unusual.
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR ATLANTIC COASTAL
> WATERS...SOUTHERN CONNECTICUT...NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST
> NEW YORK.
> 
> .DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.
> 
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.
> 
> .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY.
> 
> AN EAST COAST STORM WILL LIKELY FORM DURING THE MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK.
> THE STORM COULD BRING HEAVY PRECIPITATION AND STRONG WINDS TO THE
> REGION WEDNESDAY INTO THURSDAY.
> 
> THE JET STREAM DISTURBANCE THAT WILL GENERATE THIS POTENTIAL STORM
> IS OVER THE NORTH PACIFIC TODAY. THE DISTURBANCE WILL REACH THE
> PACIFIC NORTHWEST ON SUNDAY. AT THAT TIME...DETAILS OF POSSIBLE
> IMPACTS WILL START TO COME INTO FOCUS.
> 
> WHILE THERE IS A POSSIBILITY FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW WITH THIS STORM,
> ANY ATTEMPT TO QUANTIFY IT IS WAY TOO EARLY.


I am not proving anyone wrong here or anything of that nature. This past wednesday-thirsday storm the NWS had me in hooksett, NH under a winter storm warning that started monday night. We were supposed to see 8-14 inch snow accumulations of heavy, wet snow. during that storm, we saw an inch, if that, i got 3 hours on the clock. so, just my $.02, dont count on them to call anything right until the snow is on the ground and your actually pushing it. Im would love to see more storms, it means more $$$ for me. But, at the same time im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## rjfetz1

fishinRI13;1612017 said:


> I am not proving anyone wrong here or anything of that nature. This past wednesday-thirsday storm the NWS had me in hooksett, NH under a winter storm warning that started monday night. We were supposed to see 8-14 inch snow accumulations of heavy, wet snow. during that storm, we saw an inch, if that, i got 3 hours on the clock. so, just my $.02, dont count on them to call anything right until the snow is on the ground and your actually pushing it. Im would love to see more storms, it means more $$$ for me. But, at the same time im not getting my hopes up.


 Everyone called for snow not just the NWS.

Here's next weeks forecast from NOAA;

Wednesday - A chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Wednesday Night - A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Thursday - A chance of rain and snow. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Thursday Night - A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 27. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Friday - Mostly sunny, with a high near 41.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like maybe something wednsday thursday next week


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS 12z has come way north from the 0z. I hate when these storm look so go so far out. At least the GFS and EURO have been consistent. Tomorrow we will be able to get some sampling out of this storm as it will be over land.Till then, keep hugging your favorite model


----------



## chrisf250

KartAnimal29;1612144 said:


> GFS 12z has come way north from the 0z. I hate when these storm look so go so far out. At least the GFS and EURO have been consistent. Tomorrow we will be able to get some sampling out of this storm as it will be over land.Till then, keep hugging your favorite model


I tried but she screamed


----------



## BBC co

I wonder if this will turn out to be a storm of the century.

Today in history The Storm of the Century, also known as the '93 Superstorm, or the (Great) Blizzard of 1993 started to form.

Storm type	Cyclonic blizzard, Nor'easter
Lowest pressure	960 mb (hPa)

Comparisons to past storms

Overall, the blizzard of 1993 caused a total of US$6.6 billion of damage. For their part, New England residents tend to point to the Blizzard of 1978 as their "storm of the century," due largely to its unrelenting snowfall, which temporarily dislocated the weather-hardened region, while Mid-Atlantic residents tend to point to the Blizzard of 1996 for similar reasons. Eastern Canadians, in particular Quebecers, refer to the Blizzard of 1971. The last blizzard to have such an effect on the Southeast was the Great Blizzard of 1899.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_Storm_of_the_Century


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1612144 said:


> hugging your favorite model


not going there. Still trying to blow it south


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1612156 said:


> I wonder if this will turn out to be a storm of the century.
> 
> Today in history The Storm of the Century, also known as the '93 Superstorm, or the (Great) Blizzard of 1993 started to form.
> 
> Storm type	Cyclonic blizzard, Nor'easter
> Lowest pressure	960 mb (hPa)
> 
> Comparisons to past storms
> 
> Overall, the blizzard of 1993 caused a total of US$6.6 billion of damage. For their part, New England residents tend to point to the Blizzard of 1978 as their "storm of the century," due largely to its unrelenting snowfall, which temporarily dislocated the weather-hardened region, while Mid-Atlantic residents tend to point to the Blizzard of 1996 for similar reasons. Eastern Canadians, in particular Quebecers, refer to the Blizzard of 1971. The last blizzard to have such an effect on the Southeast was the Great Blizzard of 1899.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_Storm_of_the_Century


thanks for the history lesson:waving:


----------



## Spool it up




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Oh look our resident troll is back.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nothing really new on the 0z EURO


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Scenario 2 please! *knocks on every kind of wood I have*


----------



## KartAnimal29

I could go for one more good one. Long range does look so good now for the 11th


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I can use one more to offset the 4 cutting edges and new hoses for 2 plows I just bought and replaced.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Same here. Just re-valved the pump


----------



## 02powerstroke

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=X&ei=-VYyUe-CJu-x0QGdk4CwAg&ved=0CKYBEPwdMBM


----------



## darryl g

fishinRI13;1612017 said:


> I am not proving anyone wrong here or anything of that nature. This past wednesday-thirsday storm the NWS had me in hooksett, NH under a winter storm warning that started monday night. We were supposed to see 8-14 inch snow accumulations of heavy, wet snow. during that storm, we saw an inch, if that, i got 3 hours on the clock. so, just my $.02, dont count on them to call anything right until the snow is on the ground and your actually pushing it. Im would love to see more storms, it means more $$$ for me. But, at the same time im not getting my hopes up.


I was just a bit surprised that they had enough confidence that far out to post a statement. Usually they're pretty conservative on such things. And for costal areas, the snow can often be the easiest part to deal with...it's the wind damage and flooding that causes most of the disruption and damage. I'm on a low lying direct waterfront property myself and need to do a lot more as far as prepartions for a coastal flooding threat than for heavy snowfall. And I can't exactly be out plowing if my family and property are at risk...you know.


----------



## Spool it up

fire up the l;oaders


----------



## BBC co

Latest run (12z) of the European model is something not seen in the eastern US in many years. Its a massive late season powerhouse winter storm! Very mature and negatively tilted upper level low that closes off five (Count them) contours. Snowfall records will likely fall in the southern Appalachian and Mid Atlantic regions if this model is anywhere near correct


----------



## Spool it up

2-3 feeter . rodger that . rear chains are ready ,


----------



## KartAnimal29

18z GFS was north again. We need this trend to keep going for us to see anything. As of now the moisture makes it up to NYC


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1612157 said:


> not going there. Still trying to blow it south


BLOW HARDER...it's creeping north


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1612315 said:


> Latest run (12z) of the European model is something not seen in the eastern US in many years. Its a massive late season powerhouse winter storm! Very mature and negatively tilted upper level low that closes off five (Count them) contours. Snowfall records will likely fall in the southern Appalachian and Mid Atlantic regions if this model is anywhere near correct


The Trough is not negatively tilted yet, it's projected to. That is one thing we need to keep an eye one


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1612330 said:


> BLOW HARDER...it's creeping north


He might need to use his back side also :laughing:


----------



## darryl g

Go ahead and send it south...I'll run down there and be one of the few equipped to deal with it, hehehe. $$$$$


----------



## RoseMan806

Watching this forum real close. Very interested to see what happens Wednesday / Thursday.


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1612330 said:


> BLOW HARDER...it's creeping north





















Trying, could use some help.??


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1612351 said:


> Trying, could use some help.??


LMFAO :laughing::laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS total precip. Like I said we need to keep the North trend going.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Look at the storm of the 11&12Th storm right behind the 6&7Th storm even bigger and more organized anyhow both are monster storm,something for us to watch.


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1612364 said:


>


BBC the mid altantic is in for a real big record breaker!


----------



## Santry426

Blades off , pulled mooring block that's a wrap for us Boston folk !


----------



## Spool it up

if anyone can handle this monster , it will be Philly . reason being everyone here has been waiting all winter long . 
were not like them jockeys up there who run home to bed cause they;'re scared of getting stuck in it . we sleep in our trucks around herepayup , at least until the job is complete .:laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

brfootball45;1588111 said:


> Getting kinda nervous for this one, the amount of snow talked on the accuweather forum, we would be in shut down


only when you spread yourself thin and have jobs 30 miles apart :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

hope they really get their stuff together and are prepared for this thing, then again my real hope is it misses them and crushes us 

take it easy spoolitup, they deleted a whole half a page of posts last night and then 2 more times after lol


----------



## CashinH&P

BBC abd Kart, whats this mid week storm look like for southern NH?


----------



## vlc

Oh man, I hope we get nailed again. I love big storms! Bigger storm=bigger bank account


----------



## BBC co

loooooolz 

nh is gonna be a long shot I'm still holding my breath that it makes it to me south of Boston with snow, I think tomorrow afternoon more info on the track of the storm will be coming available I hope... But like the rest of this season likely not to know until after it is over where gets waht


----------



## Spool it up

vlc;1612417 said:


> Oh man, I hope we get nailed again. I love big storms! Bigger storm=bigger bank account


now thats the right attitude . Vic dont run home and hide under the bed , do ya Vic Thumbs Up

get er done Vic . Take no prisoners .payup


----------



## BBC co




----------



## CashinH&P

Thanks BBC. I have not watched the local weather since I found this thread you guys are great. 

I will be happy if we get it and Ill be happy if we dont.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CashinH&P;1612395 said:


> BBC abd Kart, whats this mid week storm look like for southern NH?


Nothing for you guys. The blocking to the North is going to keep this system to the south. I'm not even sure if the coast of CT will see anything.Plus we have to see how the trough develops . That will dictate how far West this one gets .


----------



## vlc

Spool it up;1612421 said:


> now thats the right attitude . Vic dont run home and hide under the bed , do ya Vic Thumbs Up
> 
> get er done Vic . Take no prisoners .payup


Hey, it gets me out of the house for a while


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1612369 said:


> Look at the storm of the 11&12Th storm right behind the 6&7Th storm even bigger and more organized anyhow both are monster storm,something for us to watch.


The 11th looks like crap. Well to the North as of now.










The 13th is No good too. This will be our last chance at snow I believe. That all good with me. I have a bit over 20 houses to clean up and I'm a one man show. I'm ready for mulch and mowing.Plus I have 3 Irrigation systems to put in. I have plenty of work on the table, just need for it to warm up a bit. Plus my first race is the first weekend of April


----------



## aclawn

When it get a name, it big!:bluebounc


----------



## BBC co

i'll take the snow cause after snow we get the month of rain or more


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1612445 said:


> The 11th looks like crap. Well to the North as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 13th is No good too. This will be our last chance at snow I believe. That all good with me. I have a bit over 20 houses to clean up and I'm a one man show. I'm ready for mulch and mowing.Plus I have 3 Irrigation systems to put in. I have plenty of work on the table, just need for it to warm up a bit. Plus my first race is the first weekend of April


-look at the circular of the 11th.


----------



## vlc

aclawn;1612446 said:


> When it get a name, it big!:bluebounc


What are they calling this one?


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1612446 said:


> When it get a name, it big!:bluebounc


Naming Winter Storm's was the stupidest thing NWS has ever done


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1612454 said:


> What are they calling this one?


Joe Bastardi tweeted Saturn :laughing:


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1612382 said:


> hope they really get their stuff together and are prepared for this thing, then again my real hope is it misses them and crushes us
> 
> take it easy spoolitup, they deleted a whole half a page of posts last night and then 2 more times after lol


you left this on the other thread. . . .


----------



## BBC co

so I just turned on GRearth and the 18z NAM (i know is useless at this point but) shows the storm on a high track under the great lakes heading right toward us not mid Atlantic will be real interesting to see what happens with this over the next 24hrs on all the models


----------



## BBC co

Spool it up;1612460 said:


> you left this on the other thread. . . .


glad you noticed i left u gifts in all of your caves 

no idea why that one is so blurry but they are for down by you not us is why i left them there


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1612461 said:


> so I just turned on GRearth and the 18z NAM (i know is useless at this point but) shows the storm on a high track under the great lakes heading right toward us not mid Atlantic will be real interesting to see what happens with this over the next 24hrs on all the models


Just about all of the late 18z runs showed it more to the North. The Blocking is going to keep this system to the South tho. How far up towards us is the question right now along with how the Trough sets up.Focus on the Blocking and Trough right now bud

Edit: 18z not 12z


----------



## Spool it up

next time i'd prefer something more colorful , more pixys and definitely MORE ""Thumbs Up zeke


----------



## KartAnimal29

Navgem looks pretty


----------



## Spool it up

KartAnimal29;1612466 said:


> Just about all of the late 12z runs showed it more to the North. The Blocking is going to keep this system to the South tho. How far up towards us is the question right now along with how the Trough sets up.Focus on the Blocking and Trough right now bud


*settings for the perfect Pa storm *


----------



## rjfetz1

Spool it up;1612421 said:


> Take no prisoners


Looking forward to you getting nailed, maybe with you out working and not trolling around your rash will clear up, and we can have some peace.:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Spool it up;1612470 said:


> *settings for the perfect Pa storm *


LOL i'm sure there are a few guys in this thread praying on their hands and knees that you get annihilated:laughing::laughing: with snow and are living in your truck for a month with no wifi :laughing::laughing:


----------



## vlc

Haha lmao!


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAO and PNA are starting to switch. This could help get this storm to the north more


----------



## Spool it up

quickly and efficiently . 5 '' or 55 '' , no one here hits the sack until the ground is wet . we make our own paths around here . trees , cars or mail boxes cant stop this well oiled machine . too much lies on the table .Thumbs Up

keep us posted


----------



## Spool it up

:laughing:


rjfetz1;1612471 said:


> Looking forward to you getting nailed, maybe with you out working and not trolling around your rash will clear up, and we can have some peace.:laughing:


rash has subsided :laughing: waiting for Saturn to arrive


----------



## aclawn

This is my new spool it up:laughing:Heading south to help!


----------



## BBC co

Spool it up;1612484 said:


> quickly and efficiently . 5 '' or 55 '' , no one here hits the sack until the ground is wet . we make our own paths around here . trees , cars or mail boxes cant stop this well oiled machine . too much lies on the table .Thumbs Up
> 
> keep us posted












they are on their way to go pick up snow and drop it in your lots for the next month to keep you busy


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1612487 said:


> This is my new spool it up:laughing:Heading south to help!


dude i lolz so hard at that


----------



## KartAnimal29

I better got put the plow on :laughing:

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1612490 said:


> they are on their way to go pick up snow and drop it in your lots for the next month to keep you busy


they towing you ???


----------



## BBC co

Spool it up;1612497 said:


> they towing you ???


no i'm pushing them


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just seen one of the Met's I follow post this for tonight : Accumulation of a trace to as much as 3" is possible in NW NJ and SE NY


----------



## BBC co

nice thats the first mention I have seen of it making it up here, headed in the right direction ,now the every night is like christmas eve feeling starts waiting for more info lolz


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is all coming from the north, look at the radar


----------



## Krrz350

just came on because it's kicking out a little bit of mix down here in plymouth, noticed some heavy snow popping up in maine


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1612510 said:


> This is all coming from the north, look at the radar


Nothing's coming from north or south









CT.


----------



## BBC co

Krrz350;1612523 said:


> just came on because it's kicking out a little bit of mix down here in plymouth, noticed some heavy snow popping up in maine


http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/


----------



## BBC co

Nice surprise snow bands out there this evening. Anyone have snow accumulating?


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1612527 said:


> Nothing's coming from north or south
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CT.


HAHAHAHA :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1612536 said:


> HAHAHAHA :laughing:


same here lol what about the west


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hey rjfetz1 . You better go buy a few can's of Fluid Film for that plow


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1612537 said:


> same here lol what about the west


West? Seriously? No one mentioned storm from the west?


----------



## darryl g

Local forcast for me was a few flurries or drizzle. It doesn't look like it will amount to much. I'm not changing any plans for it. If I wake up in the morning and there's enough to plow I will, but I'm not setting an alarm or anything. I don't have any accounts that need to get plowed out early on a Sunday morning...I don't think I do anyway.


----------



## KartAnimal29

snowing at my house right now


----------



## BBC co

Estimated snow depth for today, March 2nd, modeled by the National Operational Hydrologic Remote Sensing Center http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interactive/html/map.html









watching the cloud satellite run and looks like some of the blocking to the north east is breaking up
















the stream off the nc coast comes up to us nice


----------



## BBC co




----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1612527 said:


> Nothing's coming from north or south
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CT.


LOL:laughing:


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is at hr54 and the system looks a tick to the North, just getting to the Carolina's . The block has moved a bit to the East from where it was at @ hr48


----------



## KartAnimal29

It went South after hr54. Looks about the same as the 18z, maybe a tick south. I'm not staying up for the EURO


----------



## BBC co

looooooooooooooool @ forecast


----------



## Krrz350

thanks bbc, got ping all set up, but what the hell is graupel?


----------



## FordFisherman

Stick a fork in this season guys. Was alot better than last year. Cue the fat lady....


----------



## KartAnimal29

0z updates. Gonna look through them all so it might take a few min

CMC is North. CT RI an MA see moisture


----------



## KartAnimal29

UKMET is way to the South. As in exists out on the coast of SC


----------



## KartAnimal29

GEFS and GGEM get a little bit up our way but not much for the interior


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO is the same as the UKMET 

06z GFS shows moisture getting up to SNE

We are still 4 days out and the models are still all over the place , so don't give up hope if your looking for snow.But I'm pretty sure we will not be seeing a big storm. The blocking to the North is just way to strong and keeps the best of this well to our south. If for some reason we can get rid of some of that blocking to the North then we will have a shot at this coming North We will be able to get some sampling today as this system will be over land and get a better pic. as to what's going to happen.


----------



## FordFisherman

Kart, appreciate all your informative posts this season.


----------



## KartAnimal29

No problem Ford. I just wish the global cool down would hurry up and get here  Some say this year and some say it won't happen till 2015. I've been following this guy for a wile and he was just starting to talk about it and then all of his videos got taken down ???? I'm not 100 % up to speed on what's going on , but the info he was providing was pretty convincing. Talked about how the sun is going into a solar min. this year and it's effects on our planet. Also showed a time table for the last 100 years or so on how the sun has effected the climate on earth.

Will it happen ??? That is the question. Not too many people look at space weather these days.

Piers Corbyn uses Space Weather for his forecasting and is pretty good with it. In 2011 he hit 6 out of the 8 major storm on the planet, including the Oct. storm that hit New England . He predicted it about 3 or so months out.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1612683 said:


> I'm pretty sure we will not be seeing a big storm.


:bluebounc:bluebounc:guns

All my hard work is paying off. I'll start giving my lungs a rest tomorrow if models continue to keep it south



KartAnimal29;1612683 said:


> Piers Corbyn uses Space Weather for his forecasting and is pretty good with it. In 2011 he hit 6 out of the 8 major storm on the planet, including the Oct. storm that hit New England . He predicted it about 3 or so months out.


I do a good job predicting myself - look at this storm.:waving:


----------



## quigleysiding

rjfetz1;1612705 said:


> All my hard work is paying off. I'll start giving my lungs a rest tomorrow if models continue to keep it south
> 
> I do a good job predicting myself - look at this storm.:waving:


Cut it out. You are costing me money .


----------



## KartAnimal29

9Z SREF continues the idea of a farther north solution


----------



## BBC co

Krrz350;1612653 said:


> thanks bbc, got ping all set up, but what the hell is graupel?











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel
Graupel
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Snow grains • Snow roller) Graupel Ice pellets Hail

Graupel (German pronounciation: ['gʁaʊpɛl], also called soft hail or snow pellets)[1] refers to precipitation that forms when supercooled droplets of water are collected and freeze on a falling snowflake, forming a 2-5 mm (0.079-0.197 in) ball of rime. Strictly speaking, graupel is not the same as hail or ice pellets, although it is sometimes referred to as small hail. However, the World Meteorological Organization defines small hail as snow pellets encapsulated by ice, a precipitation halfway between graupel and hail.

Snow Showers pushing south into Massachusetts this morning.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Bernie just put up a new video

http://http//www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/mid-atlantic-snowstorm/91358901001?channel=top_story


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Snowing right now. right on I-90


----------



## BBC co

kart beat me to it


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1612738 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel
> Graupel
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Snow grains • Snow roller) Graupel Ice pellets Hail
> 
> Graupel (German pronounciation: ['gʁaʊpɛl], also called soft hail or snow pellets)[1] refers to precipitation that forms when supercooled droplets of water are collected and freeze on a falling snowflake, forming a 2-5 mm (0.079-0.197 in) ball of rime. Strictly speaking, graupel is not the same as hail or ice pellets, although it is sometimes referred to as small hail. However, the World Meteorological Organization defines small hail as snow pellets encapsulated by ice, a precipitation halfway between graupel and hail.


Just add flavor!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM is pretty useless at this rage but it just got done running. Storm heads out over Northern VA and heads due East. The blocking to our North is still showing to be there. If it doesn't go anywhere we will not see anything. The -NAO needs to hurry up and got more towards neutral if we are going tosee anything.

I'm heading out for a wile. I might be back for the EURO this afternoon


----------



## darryl g

I'm having visions of a convoy of trucks heading south. Virginia would be a bit far for me.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## rjfetz1

quigleysiding;1612731 said:


> Cut it out. You are costing me money .


Sorry man, I'm just ready for spring at this point. I'm happy when cleanups can start the last week in March - makes for a much easier April :salute: The past 2 years had to start cutting in April. Did a cleanup then mow, repeat. Sometimes had to mow first, cleanup, remow, repeat.


----------



## BBC co

Good morning..there seems to be alot riding on todays afternoon runs of guidance products. After a day or so of good agreement between the American and European models they have now departed each other again with the euro being much further south and much stronger! If the American model is correct then everything shifts north unless you're elevated in the Appalachian mountains.

Virginia/West Virginia is going to get hammered either way you look at it but if you're in eastern TN/extreme upstate SC and much of NC and are wanting to see significant snow you should be rooting for the European model to be correct with its solution. I think the next run of guidance products could tell the story. Meanwhile..a look at the massive comma head of a very strong and mature late season winter cyclone as portrayed by last nights run of the european model.


----------



## quigleysiding

rjfetz1;1612814 said:


> Sorry man, I'm just ready for spring at this point. I'm happy when cleanups can start the last week in March - makes for a much easier April :salute: The past 2 years had to start cutting in April. Did a cleanup then mow, repeat. Sometimes had to mow first, cleanup, remow, repeat.


Yea, It is what it is. It would have been nice to get one more push in this year. I have so much work that doesn't pay in the spring. I have to put all the plow stuff away. Open up the campground, then get the boats ,Jet skis and motorcycles ready..The roofing and siding doesn't really pick up until may. You guys should have lots of clean up this year. The blizzard made such a mess. I have lots of yard work to do. Lost two apple trees. Plus branches down every where.


----------



## BBC co

Well not saying it will or will not snow but, looking at the GRearth GFS run and it shows the whole east coast of ma to maine getting some snow up to 2" first I have seen it showing up 
















Here is an early look at the new run of the 12z Operational GFS. It keeps the heaviest precipitation just south of NYC and Long Island. It continues to pound parts of VA, PA, DE, MD, DC and NJ with significant precipitation. This run is slightly North of the previous 6z run with it's precip shield.


----------



## BBC co

12z Operational GFS Snowfall Accumulation Map for the midweek storm. Majority of precipitation falls Wednesday

Next up will be the 12z Euro in the early afternoon


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1612852 said:


> Well not saying it will or will not snow but, looking at the GRearth GFS run and it shows the whole east coast of ma to maine getting some snow up to 2" first I have seen it showing up


Most of this will never reach the ground. I know the dew point for me is @18. Doesn't really start to snow around here till it's in the high 20's


----------



## BBC co

i'm still holding my breath the blocking breaks and it pulls north still 4 days away


----------



## KartAnimal29

Did you see DT bashing the crap out of Henry on FB??? What a D*ck. That's why I have no respect for the guy.


----------



## KartAnimal29

For what it's worth , here is the GEFS. Don't count on this.


----------



## BBC co

ya he goes off into unrelated tantrum rants often, I did see the very unprofessional post you are referring to and actually liked Henry's better but it's all useful info and insight so was very uncalled for. He just did it again and edited the post a minute later..bashing some local net about totals


----------



## KartAnimal29

No change on the EURO. Pretty much the same as the 0z run. Gonna go put one of the 3 snow blowers away along with a few shovels. This is our last shot. Long range doesn't loko good. This time was coming eventually :crying:


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1612951 said:


> No change on the EURO. Pretty much the same as the 0z run. Gonna go put one of the 3 snow blowers away along with a few shovels. This is our last shot. Long range doesn't loko good. This time was coming eventually :crying:


thanks to you and bbc great work ya DT does go crazy..But other weather people say there still a few shots of storms coming to the east coast , into the atleast the middle of the month . Time will tell , I'm hoping for 2 more


----------



## KartAnimal29

Thanks. The only way this comes up towards us is if that Blocking goes away. Just going to have to keep an eye on the NAO to see how far towards neutral it get's in the next 2.5 days. There is still time, but it's highly unlikely at this point in time.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Spool it up

BBC co;1612972 said:


>


be nice if we were in Britain .


----------



## KartAnimal29

Brazilian Model looks a lot better BBC


----------



## theholycow

BRB going to Brazil.


----------



## mansf123

Im looking to buy a nice used dump truck this spring. Anyone have any suggestions for a good dealer south of boston??


----------



## Santry426

Small 1 ton or bigger ?


----------



## PORTER 05

http://www.autotowne.com


----------



## mansf123

Santry426;1613031 said:


> Small 1 ton or bigger ?


yeah looking for a 1 ton


----------



## BBC co

i have scoured the globe to find a nice model to us and she is japanese

The 12z JMA (Japanese) model is in and it joins the American models with bringing the storm further north. What has setup with all the 12z model guidance is two camps. The JMA, GFS & NAM bring the storm further north while the euro and ukmet keep it further south. The question remains, which camp will ultimately be correct? It is going to come down to as small as a 40 mile difference for who sees snow, rain or nothing at all.


----------



## GSullivan

Mans,how much are you looking to spend? PM me an email address. I might part with mine.


----------



## NAHA

I just put the protube back on and Ineed a cutting edge for my v wicked bad so its gonna snow like a mofo


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1612917 said:


> i'm still holding my breath the blocking breaks and it pulls north still 4 days away


And I,m trying to catch my breath to keep it south


----------



## BBC co

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12Z EUROPEAN ENSEMBLE MODEL SHIFTS THE LOW SOUTH ..A TAD ... on wed and WED NIGHT ... the Low stays in NE NC and never makes it to the VA NC border. This small SHIFT SOUTH of say 50 miles had big implications for RIC SNOW FORECAST ... and for SW VA -- Roanoke .


----------



## BBC co

AND WE ARE ON THE MAP

Here is the snowfall map from the 18z GFS operational run


----------



## lucky921

going to get interesting i hope time will tell taken blade off tomorrow maybe sander to


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^I like that map!


----------



## Spool it up

lucky921;1613135 said:


> going to get interesting i hope time will tell taken blade off tomorrow maybe sander to


*taking no chances here . Im traipsing thru town with my cleats on for this one .*


----------



## nighthawk117

Spool it up;1613147 said:


> *taking no chances here . Im traipsing thru town with my cleats on for this one .*


Chains on bald tires !! :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^Rear tires looking a little worn in the center there, Mr. Troll


----------



## BBC co

probably runs em over psi for the sander causing it


----------



## rjfetz1

nighthawk117;1613163 said:


> Chains on bald tires !! :laughing:


Spool the tool....supervisor extraordinaire. :waving:

He started another storm thread. He's happier than a kid in a candy store, Paul Revere with a cell phone. Made in america


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's the GFS and it's the 18z run. Wait till the 0z. I'm still riding the EURO Train till i see that blocking collapse or move.


----------



## BBC co

Who's Who








gonna go shave my head so i can be him lol


----------



## rjfetz1

Wednesday through early friday...

The main concern continues to be the developing mid atlantic storm
that will emerge off the coast wed/thu. Most models continue to
show very good run consistency that this storm will intensify...but
move more east instead of northeast. Now the big fly in the
ointment continues to be the 12z gfs ensemble members. Many of
those members have a track much closer to the coast with
significant precipitation for our region. Its quite remarkable
just how different these ensemble members are from the rest of the
model guidance and even from the 12z gfs operational run. It might
have to do with the lower resolution of the gfs ensemble
members...so sometimes the operational run can be more realistic.


----------



## rjfetz1

:


BBC co;1613219 said:


> Who's Who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go shave my head so i can be him lol


Lol...good oneThumbs Up

I'll be Mo. is that a fly in the ointment?


----------



## BBC co

weather>models it could just as likely do any thing any one of them is saying or none of them. All comes down to the time of the event really
the models are just that, entertainment to watch to get a 50% idea of wtf may or may not happen. 
I like it it;s better then watching the news turds lie to ya no matter what happens atleast some of us on this site will make $ and that is all that really matter$


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

GFS precip type for Wednesday

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...sfc_ptyp&hours=hr048hr054hr060hr066hr072hr078


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

More GFS wonder

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## Spool it up

rjfetz1;1613212 said:


> Spool the tool....supervisor extraordinaire. :waving:
> 
> He started another storm thread. He's happier than a kid in a candy store, Paul Revere with a cell phone. Made in america


 that diesel will pull your grocery getter all over town with you in it struggling in 4L 
tread or no tread .lmbo agin rof :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

2006Sierra1500;1613231 said:


> More GFS wonder
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1613165 said:


> ^Rear tires looking a little worn in the center there, Mr. Troll


mt rear tires were bald and i pushed during the blizzard but had sand and salt mix in sander


----------



## stg454

I have a little dustting of snow here. Still lightly snowing too!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAO is creeping up towards Neutral . Oh wait , did I post this in the right place or is the *****in and crying section ?


----------



## ss502gmc

In the last few years I've been on this thread I don't think I've seen this much hostility on here. Haha 

Light snow in west Bridgewater....


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1613332 said:


> The NAO is creeping up towards Neutral . Oh wait , did I post this in the right place or is the *****in and crying section ?


nice look forward to the next few updates on that and the current interweb biatchh slapz


----------



## quigleysiding

It was nice here before the troll. I dont care who posts but jeez. Give it a break spool.


----------



## BBC co

Friday morning GFS possible snow totals, sampler says 7.01" for boston


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the NAM that just go running a wile ago. As I have said in the past don't go banking on the NAM this far out. It's good from 36 to 24 hrs out. I posting this to show some of you what I'm talking about with the blocking that is to our North.If you look just to the North of us you will see 3 H's. That is the blocking, The NAO.. As long as it's strong it will keep this system to our South. As I posted earlier , it is project to weaken, but how much is the question right now. Again I'm just posting the NAM for a reference.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS starts in a few min.


----------



## KartAnimal29

0z GFS is even further North this run. SNE get's hit pretty good.


----------



## timmy1

ss502gmc;1613336 said:


> In the last few years I've been on this thread I don't think I've seen this much hostility on here. Haha
> ....


Can't agree more.

Lgt. snow here too.

Back to my lurking.


----------



## lucky921

let keep coming north we can use it


----------



## KartAnimal29

About an inch of precipitation ,10:1 ration gives us 10 in. of snow. I'm not buying this tho, not yet. If the GFS still sticks with this northern trend on the 6z and 12 z tomorrow then maybe so.

EURO starts are 1 AM and that has been consistently showing a southern solution. It would be big if it shows a northern trend tonight


----------



## KartAnimal29

Look to the North again and you can see how the blocking isn't as bad as the NAM. Also look at the monster to the top left of the pic ???? Long range GFS has us warming up next week and it looks like Rain , but it does show temps crashing after the warm up. Farmers Almanac says big storm for the East Coast around the 20th. Let's see if it's right.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Close up GFS clown map.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I have no idea what these maps mean.....Can i take my plows and sanders off or no??


----------



## ss502gmc

KartAnimal29;1613448 said:


> 0z GFS is even further North this run. SNE get's hit pretty good.


Even if SNE gets hit won't it be rain? I'm 30 miles south of Boston.


----------



## Krrz350

THEGOLDPRO;1613491 said:


> I have no idea what these maps mean.....Can i take my plows and sanders off or no??


Yes, in fact I would go so far as to say you can install your generator and a/c..............

........


----------



## rjfetz1

Wednesday through friday...
Continue to monitor low pres moving off the nc/va coast during
wed. Most of the model suite continues to strengthening this low
as it shifts e...as blocking high pres over eastern canada will
keep it well s of new england. *However...the 18z and 00z op runs
of the gfs along with a good portion of their 00z ensemble members
appear to be big outliers..*.leaning too much toward weaker eastern
canadian high pres ridge and keeping piece of energy from departing
cutoff low across region which could shift the low somewhat further
n. Will lean toward the much more consistent ecmwf and its
ensembles...along with the canadian ggem.

We still have to play the waiting game only 2 days out. It will be interesting to see where it decides to go and if all models jump on the same path.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe a little mees wedsnday


----------



## BBC co

Krrz350;1613524 said:


> Yes, in fact I would go so far as to say you can install your generator and a/c......................


wahahahahahahahahahaaaaa:laughing:

The GFS is standing alone on the northward track and it's history with that has been a bust so unless the euro at noon tells us some thing good it's looking ugly


----------



## KartAnimal29

ss502gmc;1613496 said:


> Even if SNE gets hit won't it be rain? I'm 30 miles south of Boston.


The coastal area's might see rain out of this, but there is plenty of cold air in the area. This system will suck the cold air in. Mostly looking at the track right now, not what kind of precip. she will put out


----------



## BBC co

my delusional premonition that I would like to imagine happens is it comes up the coast and ties into some of that cold air south wind from Canada and drops a bomb on us for a day or two lol 









Tri-State Weather
Good Monday Morning! 
So the question is to trust the Euro or not? All models are pretty much are north of where they were days ago. The trend has been come further north (which is why I said for days, do not give up on this storm). The euro which nailed the blizzard & sandy shows a miss. Most other computer models show rain/snow slop fest or accum snow. The storm is on the US mainland and models should converged on a solution. Will the models nudge the precip field south? Will the euro nudge north further into our area? I have seen the private models that are not on the web and they show snow for the area. So what does that mean? Nothing is off the table right now. I have gotten tons of Pms of what about LI, NJ,NYC, Boston, etc. They are alll still in play for some possible snow! We have too check the models today. Will the models shift back south and cave into the euro ideas? Will the euro shift further north and cave into the other models? That is what we have too track today. Have a great day! - adam


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1613572 said:


> The GFS is standing alone on the northward track and it's history with that has been a bust so unless the euro at noon tells us some thing good it's looking ugly


Wrong. GFS , GEFS, SREF , NAM , JMA and kind of the FIM are North. FIM is in between the GFS and EURO. EURO came a tick North on the 0z run last night. Wait till the 12z or even 18z today

Edit : Also the EURO hasn't been doing to well of the last week or so. All the models go up and down with there performance. The GFS and NAM have been doing good.EURO totally bombed out on the system last week. Just saying


----------



## BBC co

ya I hear ya I was figuring by dinner tonight they may all come to a real idea if not tomorrow morning after midnight will be our best info gathered so far, but thanks for keeping the facts straight for us here last thing I want is to DT any one


----------



## quigleysiding

Thanks for all the info guys Thumbs Up


----------



## rjfetz1

I'm riding the EURO right now. Just a reminder, as if you don't already know, I don't want anymore snow.....period.

That blizzard was hard enough on all my stuff and still looking at all THAT snow on the ground.


----------



## BBC co

Ya that's a good point to mention rj, the existing banks will not be kind to our trucks should it snow and they get covered. Nothing worse then tripping on those at the end of a push over and over. Most of mine are well pushed back so not really an issue in that case, but I'm sure there are a few.


----------



## quigleysiding

Snows gone here. Nothing left but the memories. Surprised you guys still have so much


----------



## rjfetz1

quigleysiding;1613602 said:


> Snows gone here. Nothing left but the memories. Surprised you guys still have so much


Only grass i see is the paths i made for the dog and horses. Everywhere else still has 1 foot at least of frozen grannular. I am at 1100' which makes a little difference, but down in the flat lands at the park where i walk the dog still has a good 10" too with no grass showing.


----------



## quigleysiding

rjfetz1;1613608 said:


> Only grass i see is the paths i made for the dog and horses. Everywhere else still has 1 foot at least of frozen grannular. I am at 1100' which makes a little difference, but down in the flat lands at the park where i walk the dog still has a good 10" too with no grass showing.


 I guess I wouldn't want any more either. Here is a few pics in case you forgot what grass looks like.. My side yard and down my street.


----------



## lawn king

I dont see any further action for us this season. Perhaps some treatment events? Days are longer, sun is stronger and the ground is warming up!


----------



## BBC co

I still have 3' banks and 2-6" on the grass areas some places


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just for the hell of it , but the NAM just showed a weaker block to the North. It came North a little more. Really wish we were in the 36 to 24 hr. range for the NAM cuz it's starting to look good, but it's not in it's range yet.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1613675 said:


> Just for the hell of it , but the NAM just showed a weaker block to the North. It came North a little more. Really wish we were in the 36 to 24 hr. range for the NAM cuz it's starting to look good, but it's not in it's range yet.


wesport 















this is from earlier, new one should be out at lunch


----------



## darryl g

The GFS shows New England getting hammered, so basically we're looking at nothing to 2 feet of snow at this point. That's really helpful for my planning purposes....NOT.


----------



## BBC co

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/mid-atlantic-snowfall-accumula/91358901001


----------



## BBC co

Early look here at the 12z GFS and it appears to have gone off the deep end...brings major precipitation from Philly to NYC to Boston. Snow Map shortly...


----------



## aclawn

This is my 06 at 72 hrs out look good for us.What you guy showing on your runs and what's the temps for the time period?


----------



## aclawn

Think i'm going to stay up here ith my spool it up!lolz


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1613709 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/mid-atlantic-snowfall-accumula/91358901001


keeps it south......purpleboupurpleboupurplebou......the GFS has gone off the deep end.


----------



## abbe

Im hoping this hits us. could really use one more then pack it in


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

The NAM 12 at 72hrs out look like it's agreeing with the GFS just my imo.


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**STORM UPDATE FOR WEDNESDAY/THURSDAY**

I'll tell you what, as of now, this storm is flirting with CT. 
Each weather model run has been hinting at either a glancing blow to a pretty significant impact with snow/sleet/freezing rain. 

At this point, I'm still going to say it's a little too soon to KNOW FOR SURE whether this storm will be making a significant impact or not.

So for now, I think we'll be seeing a glancing blow with snow showers developing in the area Wednesday late morning carrying through the day right up to Thursday morning. If the storm remains on this "glancing blow" track, we'll see a dusting to a few inches of snow statewide (with more snow accumulation found closer to the shoreline towns).

THERE STILL IS A CHANCE THAT WE SEE A SHIFT IN THE STORM TO THE NORTH WHICH WOULD BRING MORE SNOW TO THE AREA.
I'm waiting for more data within the next few hours. Keep it here.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## darryl g

CT WTNH just updated their forcast at noon to include heavy wet snow for CT. Regardless of whether we see snow, we're going to feel some impacts from wind and coastal flooding. This is forcasted to be a significant storm for us, especially the coastal areas with the potential for 40 to 50 mph winds and a tidal surge of 3 to 5 feet.


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1613737 said:


> This is my 06 at 72 hrs out look good for us.What you guy showing on your runs and what's the temps for the time period?


The 540 line would roughly be your freezing line, plus look at the wind being sucked down from the North. There is a ton of cold air up there. Time as of this morning is very late Wed , snow all day Thurs and ending Fri morning. That was at 6 this morning. Just got back on for the EURO


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1613808 said:


> CT WTNH just updated their forcast at noon to include heavy wet snow for CT. Regardless of whether we see snow, we're going to feel some impacts from wind and coastal flooding. This is forcasted to be a significant storm for us, especially the coastal areas with the potential for 40 to 50 mph winds and a tidal surge of 3 to 5 feet.


Gil is very good Met. Probably the best in CT. Erika I'd like to punch in the face. She need to go back to reporting on fashion :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

The EURO just caved to the GFS. 100 jump to the North :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

*Tri-State Weather
Developing Now: Early look at the 12z Euro and it appears to have shifted North. The Euro has shifted the 500 mb Low in line in with GFS..although a little further south. Still not as extreme as the GFS shows the storm but an important trend as this was the last model to holdout on the northward trend*


----------



## darryl g

Erika seems way too reluctant to put up anything she isn't 100% sure of. Yesterday she just had clouds for Wed and Thurs...not a single rain drop or snow flake. As far as I'm concerned, if there's a chance for precip, put it in the forcast as a chance, don't just leave it out entirely. Virtually every forcaster in the region except her had something in the way of a chance of precip for Wed and Thurs.


----------



## aclawn

TY Kart.I see it's going a little north also,nice shot of us getting something being rain or snow.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Darryl , I got into to with her last week a little bit.U should see me when I see here at night on there. I stand in front of the TV yelling at her. The wife thinks I'm crazy  The problem is all TV stations never tell you what's really going on. Pretty much this is the story with the Media in this country that reports on anything, your never get the truth. Or NASA , Never A straight Answer :laughing:

AC , good rule of thumb is to follow the 540 line. It's not always the case but 9 times out of 10 it is.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

Northeast weather and education page
GFS has the Wed/Thur storm north enough to bring heavy snow into central and northeastern PA, into southern New England. The Euro has things more to the south, with heavy snow for West Virginia, Virginia, Maryland, and MAYBE southern New Jersey. This would keep Philly, NYC out of the event, with Baltimore and DC seeing major snow) I think the Euro has a good handle on this. Here's a current satellite map showing How things are looking. We have a huge block setting to our northeast. I've included the most likely track with a timeline. This shows how the low will drop southeastward today across the Plains reaching the coast by Thursday morning.

Now if the storm does deepen more than I expect, the storm would affect the block and behave more like the GFS is saying.......But right now, I just don't see the blocking moving. So Tuesday thru Thursday a Mid Atlantic storm is most likely, bringing the higher terrain of West VA and Virginia out across the Delmarva peninsula the best chance for heavy snow. Richmond, VA will have to be on the lookout. Along the coast strong winds will effect Cape May down to Cape Hatteras, so coastal erosion will be an issue for those areas.


----------



## KartAnimal29

LMFAO BBC go to DT's FB page :laughing: This guy is an Idiot


----------



## BBC co

lol i seen that, the keep dreaming part, I love he can say all this stupid **** and that when he ends up having been wrong it's just ok to all those people, especially after bashing others who were right.

I should try to find it I posted asking him if this was going or up the coast or OTS like a week ago and he said OTS


----------



## lucky921

so what are your thoughts hart and bbc it looks a little more promissing


----------



## darryl g

KartAnimal29;1613838 said:


> Darryl , I got into to with her last week a little bit.U should see me when I see here at night on there. I stand in front of the TV yelling at her. The wife thinks I'm crazy  The problem is all TV stations never tell you what's really going on. Pretty much this is the story with the Media in this country that reports on anything, your never get the truth. Or NASA , Never A straight Answer :laughing:
> 
> AC , good rule of thumb is to follow the 540 line. It's not always the case but 9 times out of 10 it is.


I liked Geoff Fox's forcasts. He would go into the science and probabilities of it a bit and use key terms like "plowable" as well as whether on not things would freeze up afterwards etc.


----------



## durafish

lucky921;1613875 said:


> so what are your thoughts hart and bbc it looks a little more promissing


x2 plowable?


----------



## lucky921

here's wbz tv blod 
http://boston.cbslocal.com


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1613863 said:


> lol i seen that, the keep dreaming part, I love he can say all this stupid **** and that when he ends up having been wrong it's just ok to all those people, especially after bashing others who were right.
> 
> I should try to find it I posted asking him if this was going or up the coast or OTS like a week ago and he said OTS


I told you when you and I first started to talk that he is an Idiot


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1613875 said:


> so what are your thoughts hart and bbc it looks a little more promissing





durafish;1613881 said:


> x2 plowable?


It's looking like it. I'm not going to make that call till after tonight's EURO tho. I still want to see what the blocking is going to do. It can still go OTS very easily


----------



## theholycow

quigleysiding;1613614 said:


> I guess I wouldn't want any more either. Here is a few pics in case you forgot what grass looks like.. My side yard and down my street.


Wow. Come up here to my corner of the state, every lawn is covered with plenty of snow still, and all the piles are still here (thought a little smaller than they were).


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1613878 said:


> I liked Geoff Fox's forcasts. He would go into the science and probabilities of it a bit and use key terms like "plowable" as well as whether on not things would freeze up afterwards etc.


Ya Geoff Fox is good. I grew up watching him. but we all know how that story ended LOL


----------



## darryl g

theholycow;1613896 said:


> Wow. Come up here to *my corner of the state*, every lawn is covered with plenty of snow still, and all the piles are still here (thought a little smaller than they were).


But it's only a few miles across RI..how can there be that much of a difference? :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Storm Trending North Equals More Impact…But How Much?

March 4, 2013 2:09 PM
Joe Joyce, WBZ-TV meteorologist

Well, it all comes down to a model run which will help to decide which way this storm is going to go. It is never a good idea to put to much faith in any one model. But when it comes to reliability, The Euro model is the go to model we use for long range forecasting. But many times within 3 or 4 days, it starts to run out of use….and becomes just like all the others…a tool used for guidance. But in this circumstance, it is what is going on in the North Atlantic with atmospheric blocking which is the key to if this storm comes up or rides south. Being the GLOBAL model, The Euro has the ability to monitor the blocking happening in the higher latitudes a bit better than the GFS does (North American)…so we still favor the EURO thinking because of it's broad resolution.

The Euro really has it's back up against the wall today and most of our models have trended north with this storm. if you go by these, No longer does this storm look like it will ride south of New England. The High pressure block does not look to appear strong enough and it is opening the door for a more northerly track closer to New England which would have a more significant impact on our region with more snow and wind…at least if you go by the NAM, GFS, Canadian, Japanese, SREF ensembles, RPM solutions today…which have ALL trended north…

A finally, the latest information comes down from the coveted 12 Z Euro, an it too has a slight shift to the north and slightly closer to New England…along with the 12Z UKMET, who were the remaining model outliers. This means there is going to be some sort of impact now. The question is now how much of an impact we are talking about? The Euro finally brings in the snow Thursday and has this confined across SE MA from Boston to the Cape with generally light amounts. BUT still it has the much energy riding well south and east off the coast of Virginia and North Carolina…to far away to deliver any sort of heavy snow to New England. It is a bit baffling. Euro still keeps the storm away for the most part.

Meanwhile, the GFS model has the upper low stalling off the coast and the energy closer to us to provide for more lift and heavier snow totals, with some areas seeing over a foot of snow! It is still hard to figure out who to believe here. The GFS has a lot of model support from others and the ensembles. Meanwhile, the Euro gave a little today and may start to show more agreement to what the others are saying. We are simply going to need a little more time with this one.

What we do know are seas are going to become quite rough thanks to a large onshore fetch from the east. Seas will build to 15-25 feet off the coast Thursday. Tides are not astronomically high which is great news, but we still could see some minor to moderate coastal flooding on Thursday morning's high tide on our eastern facing beaches. Strong winds will develop due to the combo of high pressure to our north and deepening low pressure to our south. NE with gusts 40 to 50 mph at the coast along with the rough seas will make for a stormy day at the beaches. This storm has potential…and once again as always…just a few 50-100 mile shift in track will make a HUGE difference between a hit or a miss. More updates to come.


----------



## BBC co

snow depth








6hour snow








6hour snow


----------



## Santry426

Rain for us on the coast BBC?


----------



## BBC co

no that was as far as GRearth lets me go with the NAM i'm sure it will engulf the whole coast with snow, right now we just need to hope it pulls up here hard and stalls on us lol








Tri-State Weather
Here is the 18z NAM's Snowfall Map...well north of the previous run but it is the 18z run which is generally not as reliable as the 12z and 00z runs. We are showing this for continuity of the northward trend, not because we think it will verify

















BOSTON (CBS) - A significant winter storm is a certainty for a large swath from Montana to Maryland. This storm is going to continue to strengthen over the coming days and become an absolute monster once it hits the Atlantic Ocean off of Virginia early Wednesday morning.

Typically when a storm hits this position you can bet that it is going to ride northeast with the Gulf Stream waters just offshore and deliver a significant blow to New England…BUT…the setup in the atmosphere this time is a bit different than normal, in fact, it is actually quite complex.

There is a giant block in the atmosphere well to our north and the size and strength of that block will ultimately determine how far north the coastal storm will come.

Right now, we are favoring the solution of the more "Global" weather models which keep the block firmly in place and deliver some fringe effects to Southern New England. If this is the case, there will undoubtedly be some severe beach erosion, gusty east winds and very rough seas off the southeast coast of Massachusetts. But that would likely be the extent of the major concerns…some light rain or snow would likely rotate into extreme Southern New England but it would not have any significant impact.

The other solution, which cannot yet be ruled out, is the one that most of our "American" models are now outlining…keep in mind that most of these models are not "Global," so they are at a disadvantage when it comes to seeing the whole picture.

In this case, that is a very big concern due to the large atmospheric forces at play including the big block to our north. So for this reason we are not favoring the American model solution just yet. This solution would mean much more windand coastal damage along with significant amounts of rain and snow. Again, this cannot yet be completely ruled out, but at this point it is no more than about a 1 in 3 chance.

So the bottom line…stay tuned…this will be a very large and powerful storm with far reaching impacts and high stakes dependent upon the final storm track.


----------



## lucky921

if i read them right we in for a big one and fast , i don't like fast dumpling's like long storms


----------



## theholycow

darryl g;1613914 said:


> But it's only a few miles across RI..how can there be that much of a difference? :laughing:


Us Rhode Islanders pack a lunch for a 10 mile drive and reserve a hotel room if we're going 20 miles away. Our weather has a similar attitude.

Don't like the weather? Drive to the next town! Microweather!

This is why you see us asking "Any thoughts on <my neighborhood>" when someone has already posted about RI...


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1613984 said:


> Us Rhode Islanders pack a lunch for a 10 mile drive and reserve a hotel room if we're going 20 miles away. Our weather has a similar attitude.
> 
> Don't like the weather? Drive to the next town! Microweather!
> 
> This is why you see us asking "Any thoughts on <my neighborhood>" when someone has already posted about RI...


best app ever I highly recommend this if you want instant close range real time reports on weather for your area
http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/winter/

i was just on there before you posted watching the storm coming via live ground reports of precip type across the entire storm track


----------



## quigleysiding

darryl g;1613914 said:


> But it's only a few miles across RI..how can there be that much of a difference? :laughing:


 He lives in the snow belt.. When most of the state gets rain he gets snow.:laughing:


----------



## rjfetz1

Dear plowsite, BBC, Kart, it has come to my attention that with all my efforts I will no longer be able to suppress this storm to our south. I will call off all blowers and will retreat at 1800 hrs. It has also come to my knowledge why these so called "models" are called models, because they end up getting their way despite all cave mans efforts. So I wll be throwing in the towel , let the show begin, bring it on baby. Otherwise rather quiet around here today


----------



## lucky921

:waving:


rjfetz1;1613993 said:


> Dear plowsite, BBC, Kart, it has come to my attention that with all my efforts I will no longer be able to suppress this storm to our south. I will call off all blowers and will retreat at 1800 hrs. It has also come to my knowledge why these so called "models" are called models, because they end up getting their way despite all cave mans efforts. So I wll be throwing in the towel , let the show begin, bring it on baby. Otherwise rather quiet around here today


:waving::laughing:sorry


----------



## quigleysiding

rjfetz1;1613993 said:


> Dear plowsite, BBC, Kart, it has come to my attention that with all my efforts I will no longer be able to suppress this storm to our south. I will call off all blowers and will retreat at 1800 hrs. It has also come to my knowledge why these so called "models" are called models, because they end up getting their way despite all cave mans efforts. So I wll be throwing in the towel , let the show begin, bring it on baby. Otherwise rather quiet around here today


Good to see you come over to the other side.


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1613993 said:


> Dear plowsite, BBC, Kart, it has come to my attention that with all my efforts I will no longer be able to suppress this storm to our south. I will call off all blowers and will retreat at 1800 hrs. It has also come to my knowledge why these so called "models" are called models, because they end up getting their way despite all cave mans efforts. So I wll be throwing in the towel , let the show begin, bring it on baby. Otherwise rather quiet around here today


:laughing::laughing: Great post RJ


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS just got done showing another dumping for the region. I'm pretty sure it's safe to say we are going to see a nice storm out of this one. I'm changing fluids in the snow blowers and checking the belts right now. When I get back in the house I'll dig a little deeper as I've really only been watch the track


----------



## BBC co

right on RJ! so do some rescheduling of the next few days take care of all your weekend drinking tonight tomorrow to be on the safe side it could go 3 days with clean ups again..

























IF it was all snow and the precip amounts till after it falls are anyones guess but
3.35 x 1 : 8" = 26"ish area if snow, figuring it's wet and heavy if it some how gets alot of cold air intake a and 1:10 woudl be over 33"


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 future cast for CT. showed all snow for the storm.
No one giving accumulations yet


----------



## lucky921

if that happens it be crazy hard to push if it comes down fast


----------



## BBC co

Maleko;1614105 said:


> Chan 8 future cast for CT. showed all snow for the storm.
> No one giving accumulations yet


Thanks! Everyone's input is better for us all. The more we all communicate the better, personally I do not watch tv. So info from those who do is actually useful some times. But like I have posted in the past and continue to think is our ultimate best chance at real time up to the minute information is http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/winter/ the more of us who actively use that the better real time pre-event and current information. It would ultimately help us all the most in my opinion.


----------



## Maleko

these are the predicted snowfall totals for CT from WXedge.com

Model overview...(keep in mind snowfall totals are MODEL guidance)
18z GFS: Snowfall totals generally 10-20". Very heavy, wet snow across the entire state. Areas near the coast could mix with rain for a while, with amounts on the low end of that range. The 12z GFS was on the order of about 6-12".
18z NAM: Snowfall totals generally 8-16". Very heavy, wet snow that could mix with rain for a time across southern and southeastern sections. Snowfall amounts are higher across northeastern CT and slightly lower across coastal New London County.
15z SREF: Snowfall totals generally 8-14". Also shows heavy, wet snow, but is colder than the NAM. The shoreline totals might be slightly lower.
12z Euro: Snowfall totals of about 2-4". Periods of light snow, with borderline temperatures. The model has taken a significant shift to the northwest. If the trend were to continue for the next run, amounts would be much higher than advertised here.
12z Canadian: Snowfall totals generally 5-10". A wintry mix ends as snow across the entire state. Snowfall amounts would be somewhat lower near the coast.
12z GFS and 12z GFS ensembles: Snowfall totals generally 6-12". Similar with heavy, wet snow across the state.
09z SREF: Snowfall totals generally 6-12".


----------



## BBC co

going to post a pic that is pretty brutal of frostbite... may not want to look if u puke easy lol will edit it in in a minute (from the Antarctica CAT pics team, one of them was trying to ski across Antarctica)


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1614124 said:


> gong to post a pic that is pretty brutal of frostbite... may not want to look if u puke easy lol will edit it in in a minute (from the Antarctica CAT pics team, one of them was trying to ski across Antarctica)


that nasty


----------



## eric02038

Maleko;1614105 said:


> Chan 8 future cast for CT. showed all snow for the storm.
> No one giving accumulations yet


That's because there won't be any. Only one model shows snow


----------



## darryl g

Who's gonna be the one to break the news to Ben? LOL


----------



## CashinH&P

darryl g;1614144 said:


> Who's gonna be the one to break the news to Ben? LOL


lol all I know is its not gonna be me hahaha


----------



## rjfetz1

darryl g;1614144 said:


> Who's gonna be the one to break the news to Ben? LOL


Not me, no way. I hope I'm in bed when he finds out.


----------



## BBC co

darryl g;1614144 said:


> Who's gonna be the one to break the news to Ben? LOL


after no more then 90 days and he collects all his loot he'll be thanking them payup


----------



## BBC co

Maleko;1614122 said:


> these are the predicted snowfall totals for CT from WXedge.com
> 
> Model overview...(keep in mind snowfall totals are MODEL guidance)
> 18z GFS: Snowfall totals generally 10-20". Very heavy, wet snow across the entire state. Areas near the coast could mix with rain for a while, with amounts on the low end of that range. The 12z GFS was on the order of about 6-12".
> 18z NAM: Snowfall totals generally 8-16". Very heavy, wet snow that could mix with rain for a time across southern and southeastern sections. Snowfall amounts are higher across northeastern CT and slightly lower across coastal New London County.
> 15z SREF: Snowfall totals generally 8-14". Also shows heavy, wet snow, but is colder than the NAM. The shoreline totals might be slightly lower.
> 12z Euro: Snowfall totals of about 2-4". Periods of light snow, with borderline temperatures. The model has taken a significant shift to the northwest. If the trend were to continue for the next run, amounts would be much higher than advertised here.
> 12z Canadian: Snowfall totals generally 5-10". A wintry mix ends as snow across the entire state. Snowfall amounts would be somewhat lower near the coast.
> 12z GFS and 12z GFS ensembles: Snowfall totals generally 6-12". Similar with heavy, wet snow across the state.
> 09z SREF: Snowfall totals generally 6-12".


nice detailz

even DT the bipolar is on to the northern snow fall that he has verbally executed professional mets for saying last few days even to me personally


----------



## lucky921

Maleko;1614122 said:


> these are the predicted snowfall totals for CT from WXedge.com
> 
> Model overview...(keep in mind snowfall totals are MODEL guidance)
> 18z GFS: Snowfall totals generally 10-20". Very heavy, wet snow across the entire state. Areas near the coast could mix with rain for a while, with amounts on the low end of that range. The 12z GFS was on the order of about 6-12".
> 18z NAM: Snowfall totals generally 8-16". Very heavy, wet snow that could mix with rain for a time across southern and southeastern sections. Snowfall amounts are higher across northeastern CT and slightly lower across coastal New London County.
> 15z SREF: Snowfall totals generally 8-14". Also shows heavy, wet snow, but is colder than the NAM. The shoreline totals might be slightly lower.
> 12z Euro: Snowfall totals of about 2-4". Periods of light snow, with borderline temperatures. The model has taken a significant shift to the northwest. If the trend were to continue for the next run, amounts would be much higher than advertised here.
> 12z Canadian: Snowfall totals generally 5-10". A wintry mix ends as snow across the entire state. Snowfall amounts would be somewhat lower near the coast.
> 12z GFS and 12z GFS ensembles: Snowfall totals generally 6-12". Similar with heavy, wet snow across the state.
> 09z SREF: Snowfall totals generally 6-12".


We need one for Boston


----------



## ScubaSteve728

its still a ways away i'm going to be positive


----------



## BBC co

and the wind blew his skirt up his azz again 
what a tool

Wxrisk.com shared a link.
51 minutes ago
NEW WEENIE LIE/ SPIN

I have seen this one SEVERAL PLACES... even from one of the admins over at american weenie forum . her it is

".. even the euro ensemble is further north of the OP run....."

BUT OF COURSE no links.. Just a claim . Funny how that works

WELL I do know how to use COPY and PASTE

12Z REGULAR EURO AT 48 HRS


----------



## CashinH&P

so does that push it more north? Im trying to learn these maps haha


----------



## BBC co

March 04, 2013
Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Large, powerful midweek storm south of New England to bring beach erosion, coastal flooding, heavy rain/snow

It looks nearly impossible to escape the effects of major storm center south of New England later Wednesday onward and although the amount of snow & rain is TBD, there's a moderate to high chance of greater than one inch of liquid equivalent precipitation (see below for more on that) in New England Wednesday Night through Thursday. The most certain and concerning aspect for New England at this time is very clearly coastal impact - prolonged onshore flow, big waves for days, building at least 15-25 feet. With effects like this, even if the midweek storm missed by a country mile, which it won't, its scope is still huge enough for pounding New England surf on a northeast wind. At this point, I am most concerned about a 6:45AMish high tide Thursday morning for east-facing New England coasts, where severe beach erosion and coastal flooding of a magnitude to-be-determined are likely.

Though it's still early to nail down exactly how much precipitation will fall in New England, and which communities get how much snow versus rain, there's no question the amount of moisture with this storm is substantial, and I do see reasonable agreement of one to two inches of "liquid equivalent" in most of Southern New England - that is, when you add up the rain, or melt down the snow, it should amount to between one and two inches of liquid. One of the keys to the snowfall forecast always hinges on "snow to liquid ratio" - in other words, how fluffy or wet will the snow be. That's the part that still lay out of reach.

Now...while I think it's too early to accurately predict snowfall amounts in New England, it's worth noting this is going to be an impact-full event for the entire Northeast quadrant of the United States - the computer estimated snowfall, below, illustrates that point. Again, I'd urge you not to focus specifically on New England yet, but clearly a number of *major cities will see significant, heavy, wet March snow.
*

*Needless to say, there are plenty of details to work out, and plenty for me to keep you posted on in the coming days.*















precip not snow








-Matt


----------



## BBC co

CashinH&P;1614199 said:


> so does that push it more north? Im trying to learn these maps haha


 it does, hard to read into it at this point as we get closer there will be more explanation of the maps right now they are just giving us the expected track of the storm so more of the visual track and nothing to little to do with all the colors at the moment. I had no clue a few months ago what they meant either and i'm sure you'll pick up on it

e/ have not seen much on nh yet, but that has been the theme with this storm its a creeper and until it is upon us and active we may know little of it's plan, could very well do as the last storm that missed se/ne and bombed maine/parts of nh that lake effect type ocean snow can creep right in, there are alot of what if's with this storm


----------



## KartAnimal29

Scott from Wild about weather just but out a very bold map. This kid is usually pretty good. I've been following him for a few years now. I can kind of see how he came up with this , Just look at the NAM and GFS and you will see this too.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1614212 said:


> Scott from Wild about weather just but out a very bold map. This kid is usually pretty good. I've been following him for a few years now. I can kind of see how he came up with this , Just look at the NAM and GFS and you will see this too.


NOAA is sticking with the EURO, which gives us a small amount.

NAM & GFS are to far north for their liking, just don't see the blocking allowing the low that far north.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## CashinH&P

BBC co;1614203 said:


> it does, hard to read into it at this point as we get closer there will be more explanation of the maps right now they are just giving us the expected track of the storm so more of the visual track and nothing to little to do with all the colors at the moment. I had no clue a few months ago what they meant either and i'm sure you'll pick up on it
> 
> e/ have not seen much on nh yet, but that has been the theme with this storm its a creeper and until it is upon us and active we may know little of it's plan, could very well do as the last storm that missed se/ne and bombed maine/parts of nh that lake effect type ocean snow can creep right in, there are alot of what if's with this storm


The local weather guys are starting to hint at the storm creeping up to mass. But thanks to you and kart I have been expecting it since sunday. Where do you get your weather info that you post here?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## lucky921

rjfetz1;1614225 said:


> NOAA is sticking with the EURO, which gives us a small amount.
> 
> NAM & GFS are to far north for their liking, just don't see the blocking allowing the low that far north.


love it but hope no super wet snow


----------



## aclawn

All the model look like everything heading north:bluebounc

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/fill_99qwbg.gif


----------



## rjfetz1

CashinH&P;1614231 said:


> The local weather guys are starting to hint at the storm creeping up to mass. But thanks to you and kart I have been expecting it since sunday. Where do you get your weather info that you post here?


You want pretty pictures or text?

You can start at NOAA , locate forecast discussion on the site and read there.

Accuweather, intellicast , weather.com


----------



## BBC co

CashinH&P;1614231 said:


> The local weather guys are starting to hint at the storm creeping up to mass. But thanks to you and kart I have been expecting it since sunday. Where do you get your weather info that you post here?


alot of places due to boredom and personal interest of current upcoming events. mostly I use facebook and GReatrh that I pay 20$/mo (which is real time instant most accurate info / minus the euro model, but tons of info and interaction)for and http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/winter/ but face book is good if you have enough of a variety followed outlets I try to post as much info in pics as I can if you just enter any of that into the fb search you will get most of there pages. Then it just becomes more reading into the maps and making your own decisions of what is viable and what is not based on what you know or others post in response, I honestly had no clue and used to watch comcast weather reports before this thread and a lot of credit to Kartanimal for explaining stuff and correcting miss facts as I post them etc. nothing ventured, nothing gained, never hesitate to ask in the interest to learn


----------



## rjfetz1

lucky921;1614240 said:


> love it but hope no super wet snow


It's march, it most likely will be heavy wet , power outages type storm.


----------



## aclawn

Watches and warning are getting closer to us.:bluebouncThumbs Up


----------



## ejsmass2

rjfetz1;1614225 said:


> NOAA is sticking with the EURO, which gives us a small amount.
> 
> NAM & GFS are to far north for their liking, just don't see the blocking allowing the low that far north.


This is all due to my removal of my sand tubes. I am to thank and curse.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Big runs about to start. SREF , NAM, GFS


----------



## siteworkplus

aclawn;1614251 said:


> Watches and warning are getting closer to us.:bluebouncThumbs Up


That yankee logo is really startin to piss me off


----------



## BBC co

just traded my truck with plow for this should be able to plow with the grill


----------



## aclawn

lol
:salute:


----------



## darryl g

NWS mentions a possible Norlun Trough forming Friday as the sytem pulls out in their discussion . I love those things!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Matt Noyes outlook as of now

http://www.mattnoyes.net/forecast/2013/03/late-day-forecast-video-light-snow-tapers-quiet-tuesday-midweek-storm.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1614274 said:


> NWS mentions a possible Norlun Trough forming Friday as the sytem pulls out in their discussion . I love those things!!


The storm is projected to stall off the MA Coast for a day or so


----------



## BBC co

-
Tri-State Weather
It's time to get ready for tonight's model lineup...First up will be the NAM in around 10pm followed by the GFS around 11pm followed shortly after by the GFS ensembles which will then be followed by the GGEM and finally the Euro checking in around 130a

As Always, we will provide all the latest updates as they come in...
--------------------------------------------------------------------
New Week, Another Storm…
By Todd Gutner WBZ-TV
March 4, 2013 8:55 PM

It shouldn't come as any surprise…another Winter week, another Winter storm is one the way. This one will be a big one but there is still question as to how far north the storm will get.

Before we get to the storm, we have to get rid of the one that's to our NE first. We have been stuck in a very gloomy pattern all because the atmosphere is bottled up and stagnant. That storm is still swirling to our east and clouds are still the rule of thumb along with an occasional snow shower. The storm will finally weaken on Wednesday and begin to move farther east but as soon as that storm moves out another will move in.

The next storm will have a huge impact on the East Coast. A large coastal storm will form off the Outer Banks of North Carolina on Wednesday and slowly drift north over the next couple of days. The storm will have all the fixings that a typical nor'easter would…cold rain, wet snow, wind and coastal flooding…the question is how bad will these elements be. Being that the storm will be so large and slow moving there is little doubt that the coastline will take a beating. Tides aren't running that high for the time of the month but it won't matter with the storm spinning offshore for about two days wind and large waves will throw water up against the shoreline. Moderate to major beach erosion will occur and the most vulnerable beaches will be the east and northeast facing. Because of the countless storms this Winter the coast has already been battered and weakened and some shore roads may need to be closed later in the week.

The storm's center will never get up to our latitude but moisture and precip will spiral north from its center. Cold rain and wet snow begin working in late Wednesday and bands will rotate north into Southern New England through Friday. There will be a fine line between cold rain and wet snow and a rain snow line will likely be in play with this storm somewhere in Eastern MA. How much total precip is still in question as well and this will have a huge impact on final snow totals here in Southern New England. In the end, accumulating snow this time of year is difficult…the sun angle is higher, any wind off the water warms the surface air…*snow in March is highly elevation and night time dependent.* These are all factors we will be following as we get closer to the storm as a heavy wet snow accumulation is quite possible.


----------



## aclawn

kart one of my toy bc 300 no more yankee lol


----------



## aclawn

Snow removal time.Hey u owe me. payuppayup!


----------



## aclawn

KartAnimal29;1614278 said:


> The storm is projected to stall off the MA Coast for a day or so


Hammertimepayuppayup


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM looks stronger and ore to the West . it's not done yet


----------



## KartAnimal29

Henry Margusity‏@Accu_Henry

"Storm has the potential to knock out every airport hub from MSP, ORD, CVG, IAD, DCA, BWI, EWR, JFK, LGA."


----------



## BBC co

so sloooowwww suspense is killing me


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1614305 said:


> so sloooowwww suspense is killing me


Looks sweet @ hr 36


----------



## Mysticlandscape

All I have to say is better get some checks in the next two days or some of my accounts will be shoveling....


----------



## BBC co

grearth is only out to 33hrs so far lol qq


----------



## KartAnimal29

@ 39 it's huge and just about to go off the coast


----------



## FordFisherman

The fat lady has left the area...


----------



## KartAnimal29

@hr39


----------



## lucky921

Mysticlandscape;1614310 said:


> All I have to say is better get some checks in the next two days or some of my accounts will be shoveling....


Ya tell me about it no money no plow you not a happy camper


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just seen a tweet that Weatherbell crashed :laughing:


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Mysticlandscape;1614310 said:


> All I have to say is better get some checks in the next two days or some of my accounts will be shoveling....


Some people r unbelievable huh


----------



## aclawn

I'm ready bring it,just finish my spool it up:laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

hr 51


----------



## ducaticorse

Any ideas for boston?


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1614337 said:


> I'm ready bring it,just finish my spool it up:laughing:


I can see it has the after market Flintstones turbo od is that the hd manual hoist hand plow model? think he was banned


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1614340 said:


> Any ideas for boston?


combination of rain,snow,hail, sun, clouds, sleet stuff like that 1-7 days in duration










*NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Hazardous Weather Outlook issued by NWS Upton 
A NOR-EASTER WILL DEVELOP ALONG THE MID ATLANTIC COAST EARLY
WEDNESDAY. THE STORM WILL INTENSIFY AS IT SLOWLY TRACKS
EAST THROUGH THURSDAY.

FORECAST UNCERTAINTY SURROUNDS THE EXACT DETAILS OF HOW THIS STORM
WILL EVOLVE...BUT THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR:

* SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW.
* WIND GUSTS OF 50 TO 60 MPH.
* MINOR TO MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING.
* HIGH SURF AND SIGNIFICANT BEACH EROSION ALONG THE OCEAN FACING
BEACHES AND TWIN FORKS OF LONG ISLAND.*


----------



## aclawn

KART,Look at bar some serious wind for us.Nice work Kart and BBC with all ur model posting, tx for all ur updated a lot more interesting and fun this year.


----------



## aclawn

looking good for us.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hr 60 and this is as far north as it gets WOW


----------



## KartAnimal29

WOW I feel like I just had [email protected] I need a smoke after that run :laughing:


----------



## aclawn

just a upgrade:laughing:



BBC co;1614348 said:


> I can see it has the after market Flintstones turbo od is that the hd manual hoist hand plow model? think he was banned


----------



## CashinH&P

KartAnimal29;1614359 said:


> Hr 60 and this is as far north as it gets WOW


Kart, what do the colors mean? inch amounts?


----------



## jimv

when is it going to hit western mass


----------



## KartAnimal29

CashinH&P;1614371 said:


> Kart, what do the colors mean? inch amounts?


Precipitation amounts. Look at your area then look to the left on the graph. Average ratio is 10:1 -10 in. of snow for every 1 in of prcip. If it's colder out then the ratio goes up 13:1 15:1 and so forth. I don't know how cold it's going to get tho. I said I was going to look at that earlier but never got to it.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Bbc what do u think for us. Could b all rain?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

jandjcarpentry;1614334 said:


> Some people r unbelievable huh


Phone rings off the hook during the storm and cant get a call back 3 days later when its time to.. payup


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1614387 said:


> Bbc what do u think for us. Could b all rain?


Where are u ?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Fox new saying 1.6 in for ss. Wtf


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1614397 said:


> Where are u ?


Pembroke ma.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Mysticlandscape;1614391 said:


> Phone rings off the hook during the storm and cant get a call back 3 days later when its time to.. payup


I have the same problem on this side too


----------



## lucky921

you guys think boston will be snow and fox 25 calling for very little snow


----------



## aclawn




----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1614401 said:


> Pembroke ma.


Just looked up your location. U might have problems with the rain / snow line.


----------



## quigleysiding

KartAnimal29;1614404 said:


> I have the same problem on this side too


Got a few here that dont want to pull the wallet out. Maybe this forcast will get them going.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1614408 said:


> Just looked up your location. U might have problems with the rain / snow line.


Ok. Thanks for the info


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1614405 said:


> you guys think boston will be snow and fox 25 calling for very little snow


Anyone on or near the coast might have a hard to getting snow out of this one. Like I said I haven't looked at temps yet , but I do know inland will have no problem with all snow.  I'll look later on or first thing in the morning on the temps. We are still 2 days out and thing can and will change, just remember that. nothing is solid this far out


----------



## darryl g

My customers always seem to slack off on paying when they think a season is over. About 25% of my customers haven't paid for the blizzard yet and yes, funny how for the most part it's the ones that were in such a hurry to get plowed out even though the roads were closed and impassable. It's the people who think they're so effin important!!!!!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

darryl g;1614423 said:


> My customers always seem to slack off on paying when they think a season is over. About 25% of my customers haven't paid for the blizzard yet and yes, funny how for the most part it's the ones that were in such a hurry to get plowed out even though the roads were closed and impassable. It's the people who think they're so effin important!!!!!


Glad to hear its no just me


----------



## KartAnimal29

darryl g;1614423 said:


> My customers always seem to slack off on paying when they think a season is over. About 25% of my customers haven't paid for the blizzard yet and yes, funny how for the most part it's the ones that were in such a hurry to get plowed out even though the roads were closed and impassable. It's the people who think they're so effin important!!!!!


I had this one lady that started calling me at 9 am on Saturday wanting to have her driveway done, said she had to get out LOL I drove over to that are and I couldn't even get anywhere near her street. She then called ever hour on the hour asking where I was LMFAO. Needless to say she was the last one I did on Sunday just cuz she wouldn't leave me alone for almost 36 hours :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is up soon


----------



## aclawn

SE-CT look iffy, temp are going be in the 40's daytime,nighttime no problem all snow for us, if we get it.


----------



## KartAnimal29

you also have to look at how the winds are going to bring the cold air down and in. I have said that a lot of the last day or so


----------



## KartAnimal29

Good Luck SE RI and SE MA 3.40 of precip WOW


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im so over this.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF plume..


Worcester, MA 20" average line. 2 members go to 40 inches. 
Windsor Locks, CT 10"
White Plains, NY 10"


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1614445 said:


> Im so over this.


Coma on buddy , the party is just getting started :laughing: There is another on showing up on the 20th also


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is running. Here we go kids


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Oh boy


Ten character limits


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

When is this garbage supposed to start anyways??? Wed night?


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Eastern Region HQ
Winter storm warnings, watches, and advisories have been issued for much of Ohio, the Appalachians, and the mid Atlantic region for a heavy wet snowfall Tuesday into Wednesday as a storm moves through the Ohio Valley to the mouth of the Chesapeake Bay and offshore Wednesday. Areas in the Ohio Valley south of the heavy snow band will see the wet snow mix with and change to rain. Further east toward the I-95 corridor, rain will change to snow Tuesday night. Rain will mix with the snow at times during the day Wednesday, especially near and east of I-95. Some additional snowfall not depicted on the graphic below is expected Wednesday night into Thursday along the I-95 corridor, especially from Baltimore north to southern New England. More details on the Wednesday night and Thursday snowfall will be posted tomorrow morning.

Huge


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1614459 said:


> When is this garbage supposed to start anyways??? Wed night?


Sometime during the afternoon


----------



## Maleko

i dont think my local salt guy has any product:realmad:

they always let it run low so they dont sit on it. better check tomorrow cause everyone and their brother will be rushing there when reality sets in


----------



## AlliedMike

kart wht can we expect in se ct


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS hr57. A bit more to the East of the NAM


----------



## KartAnimal29

AlliedMike;1614470 said:


> kart wht can we expect in se ct


I'll get back to after the GFS is done


----------



## darryl g

The snow may be the least of their worries for the MA, NH and ME coasts. The wave forcast looks nasty...this one isn't the worst actually.


----------



## BBC co

oh man it's gonna be a nail bitter on the coast as always with the farking rain line just looking at both gfs and nam hope they are over doin the tracking and it is ts a bit more and we get the snow i am seeing for ct and 128 belt west

and yes darryl defiantly a sand bad prep mode storm it's gonna be a long ugly beating


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1614471 said:


> GFS hr57. A bit more to the East of the NAM


that good for more cold


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is the GFS @ 63 hr. It looks the same from 54hr to 63hr.


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS Snow Fall Map


----------



## AlliedMike

what the hell does that leave me with lol how much lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

Take a look at the NAM and the GFS and split them. Also the NAM getting in range... GFS is getting out of range


----------



## BBC co

AlliedMike;1614492 said:


> what the hell does that leave me with lol how much lol


most of all of us are in the 2-8" range till we get closer and more info, but looking good for all of us where as last night was a on the fence still. tommorow the cards will fall and the facts will come out after lunch


----------



## mansf123

Thanks for the updates everyone. I look forward to hearing more tmrw


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
The 0z GFS is coming in now, and it continues to show a significant storm for the mid-Atlantic and Northeast. We will post the snow map from the model shortly. Also continues to show the strong winds and coastal flooding...


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1614502 said:


> most of all of us are in the 2-8" range till we get closer and more info, but looking good for all of us where as last night was a on the fence still. tommorow the cards will fall and the facts will come out after lunch


 2-8 LMFAO look again man

I just put this out on my FB page

So the GFS showed a little bit less of moisture then the NAM. The GFS is a mid range model and the NAM is a short range model. NAM is getting in range and GFS is getting out of range. Split the difference. I'd say right now anywhere from 10 to 16 . I also liked the way the GFS was a bit more to the East, more cold air will be able to work it's way into the region. Ratio's might be a bit higher then 10:1 if that is the case.

I'm to even going ot bother to stay up for the EURO. It's pretty much been on it's own , staying well to the south of us. All of the other models have been to the north, in our area.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Stop posting these useless maps and just tell us how much snow you think we will get.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1614509 said:


> 2-8 LMFAO look again man
> 
> I just put this out on my FB page
> 
> So the GFS showed a little bit less of moisture then the NAM. The GFS is a mid range model and the NAM is a short range model. NAM is getting in range and GFS is getting out of range. Split the difference. I'd say right now anywhere from 10 to 16 . I also liked the way the GFS was a bit more to the East, more cold air will be able to work it's way into the region. Ratio's might be a bit higher then 10:1 if that is the case.
> 
> I'm to even going ot bother to stay up for the EURO. It's pretty much been on it's own , staying well to the south of us. All of the other models have been to the north, in our area.


your also a 100 miles from me


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1614516 said:


> your also a 100 miles from me


139.4 mi, 2 hr 22 min driving  Mike is in eastern CT too.U guys might see more due to higher precip. It's going to come down to how much cold air you guys can get. Dynamic Cooling is going to be key


----------



## KartAnimal29

Erica Martin on WTNH just said mostly rain for CT :laughing::laughing: WTF is she looking at ????


----------



## aclawn

I see between 1&2" wet snow and 3 days of rain and 50 m/hr windt for us in the SE shoreline.


----------



## BBC co

ya the cold air is the nail bitter for me, believe me i'm all for the 18"+possibility for us i see just dont want to jump the gun on saying that for just that reason the rain line and day temps etc


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1614522 said:


> I see between 1&2" wet snow and 3 days of rain and 50 m/hr windt for us in the SE shoreline.


Ya , I looked just a bit and it looks like the CT coast SE RI and most of SE MA and the Cape are Rain



BBC co;1614525 said:


> ya the cold air is the nail bitter for me, believe me i'm all for the 18"+possibility for us i see just dont want to jump the gun on saying that for just that reason the rain line and day temps etc


Your going to be right on the line as of now


----------



## Maleko

KartAnimal29;1614521 said:


> Erica Martin on WTNH just said mostly rain for CT :laughing::laughing: WTF is she looking at ????


Was just gonna post this.:realmad:

Chan 3 news shows the same mostly rain


----------



## BBC co




----------



## darryl g

Channel 3 was saying it was going to stay south of with no precip mere hours ago.


----------



## BBC co

BBC co;1614530 said:


>


going to bed look forward to updates in a.m. l8r


----------



## KartAnimal29

Maleko;1614528 said:


> Was just gonna post this.:realmad:
> 
> Chan 3 news shows the same mostly rain


I guess Brad Field on NBC 30 just said all Snow for CT, and maybe just a tad of mixing down in the Southeast corner perhaps.....Says a Major Noreaster is quite possible Wed night and Thursday

I didn't see it but that's what someone had said


----------



## darryl g

THEGOLDPRO;1614511 said:


> Stop posting these useless maps and just tell us how much snow you think we will get.


Somewhere between 2 inches and 2 feet, give or take a little. You can count on it being heavy wet stuff.


----------



## aclawn

On thurs 6pm it's going be 2" of rain or 2' of wet snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

GEFS @ hr 60


----------



## KartAnimal29

UKMET looks good still


----------



## vlc

Mysticlandscape;1614310 said:


> All I have to say is better get some checks in the next two days or some of my accounts will be shoveling....


I have a couple of them too. I gave them a warning last week about stopping service. My plan is to call them when we have a few inches down and tell them to leave a check on the door, or we are not plowing. Always in a rush to have us plow, never in a rush to pay.


----------



## rjfetz1

00Z MODELS CONTINUE TO OFFER ENOUGH SPREAD FOR A VERY DIFFICULT
FORECAST WED THROUGH FRI REGARDING OCEAN STORM. TWO MODEL CAMPS
HERE WITH DOMESTIC MODELS /GFS-NAM/ FARTHER NORTH-CLOSER TO THE
COAST WITH VERY HEAVY PRECIP ACROSS MUCH OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND.
IN FACT THE GFS HAS OVER 7 INCHES OF STORM TOTAL LIQUID QPF ACROSS
SOUTHEAST MA! THE NAM HAS JUST OVER 3 INCHES. THIS FARTHER NORTH
SOLUTION IS ALSO WARMER ESPECIALLY IN THE COASTAL PLAIN...WITH
HEAVY SNOW ACROSS THE INTERIOR. MEANWHILE THE INTERNATIONAL MODELS
/ECMWF-UKMET-GGEM AND NOW THE 03Z SREF/ ARE MORE
SUPPRESSED/OFFSHORE WITH HEAVY QPF CONFINED TO RI AND SOUTHEAST
MA. HOWEVER THIS FARTHER/OFSHR SOLUTION IS COLDER WITH THE RISK
FOR HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS ACROSS NE CT- RI AND EASTERN MA!

SEMass - feel sorry for you guys - 7" precip!!! Rain or snow your buried.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1614509 said:


> 2-8 LMFAO look again man
> 
> I just put this out on my FB page
> 
> So the GFS showed a little bit less of moisture then the NAM. The GFS is a mid range model and the NAM is a short range model. NAM is getting in range and GFS is getting out of range. Split the difference. I'd say right now anywhere from 10 to 16 . I also liked the way the GFS was a bit more to the East, more cold air will be able to work it's way into the region. Ratio's might be a bit higher then 10:1 if that is the case.
> 
> I'm to even going ot bother to stay up for the EURO. It's pretty much been on it's own , staying well to the south of us. All of the other models have been to the north, in our area.


U think Pembroke Duxbury area still just rain. That what they r saying on all the station. Sucks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hour by Hour based on EURO model

http://www.wcvb.com/weather/-/9850416/19021628/-/11emubj/-/index.html


----------



## BBC co

Midweek Storm
By Melissa Mack, WBZ-TV
March 5, 2013 6:23 AM

Here we go again! Spring is just a little more than 2 weeks away, and we are bracing for yet another winter storm inclduing heavy snow, rain, damaging winds, and coastal concerns.

Today will be partly sunny with more sunny breaks early in the day. There is a slight chance of a raindrop or two this afternoon. Highs will reach the middle 40s.

Wednesday will be quiet to start with rain/snow showers developing throughout the day. This is just the beginning of a massive ocean storm that intensifies once making its trek offshore on Wednesday.

*The storm's effects will be felt from Wednesday night through the day on Friday. What is certain? We are concerned about coastal flooding and beach erosion. It will be covering a long period of time which will include ~7am/pm Thursday high tides as well as ~8am/pm Friday high tides. Where, oh where, will the rain/snow line set-up and how far north will the precipitation shield extend? Those are two huge questions and will make a huge difference in terms of the impact on our region. So, we do know that the snow will be heavy and wet. There will be the potential of 6-12+" of snow, but the question remains 'where' that will fall. I do believe that rain/mix will dictate the actual coastline, but inland areas (outside of 128) could easily see this heavy, wet snow. We will watch this track closely to determine where the heaviest slug of precipitation will be. Tough forecast ahead so please stay tuned.

Saturday will be the pick day of the weekend since sunshine will make a comeback and highs will be flirting with 50F!










Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎** BIG WEATHER UPDATE **
Okay folks, here is the update you've been waiting for!!!

I've been up waiting for this damn Euro data to come out (mad because I'm a little tired at this point). All signs are definitely pointing to a snowy Wednesday afternoon and into the day on Thursday. I'm still a little concerned with how much snow we will see... but I'm starting to believe the GFS and NAM a little more than the Euro mainly because they've been pretty consistent AND the Euro has been TRENDING towards what the NAM and GFS have been showing. Even the GGEM (Canadian model) is showing a snowy Wed/Thurs!

I think CT can see anywhere from 2-4 inches of snow in extreme northern parts of CT (lesser amounts due to the proximity of the storm...) to potentially 6-12 inches of what looks like a very heavy (to shovel) snow in some spots of the state, ESPECIALLY SOUTH CENTRAL AND EASTERN CT.

Still a few more things to sort out, so I will have a more accurate snowfall estimate by 1:00 pm tomorrow.
Keep it here!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Accuweather.com said yesterday 1 to 2 in. Just checked now and it says 4 to 8 in. Wtf


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

6 plus inches wednsday


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Morrissey snow removal;1614627 said:


> 6 plus inches wednsday


U in Boston? Where did u see that?


----------



## BBC co

he's north west of boston, we are just waiting till it gets closer JJ to get an idea of what we may get


----------



## rjfetz1

accuweather -

Odds favor most of the snow Wednesday through Thursday staying south of a line from northern New Jersey and New York City to Boston.

However, there is a one-in-three chance the storm strengthens quickly enough upon reaching the coast Wednesday night to turn its track northeastward, rather than straight out to sea.

Only if this occurs would there be a few inches of accumulating snow and slippery roads around New York City and Boston.

Depending on the how quickly rain changes to snow on Long Island and southeastern New England will determine the amount of snow that falls. Marginal temperatures will limit snowfall in these areas, but weighing the odds now 3 to perhaps 6 inches are likely in part of southeastern Massachusetts with 1 to 3 inches over central and eastern Long Island, southeastern Connecticut, much of Rhode Island and Cape Cod.

Here's one you haven't heard - We will just have to wait and see what the models show Wednesday am. Then on Friday I can tell you how much you will get town-by-town.


----------



## Krrz350

Sounds like this one has the potential to get Epic! Bring it on!


----------



## BBC co

that was insight-fully useless lol, not much is said out side of this thread that is not said in it, hours or days before the major news outlets put it out lol


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1614642 said:


> he's north west of boston, we are just waiting till it gets closer JJ to get an idea of what we may get


Thanks going crazy here again. I think I should expect nothing but I'm ready just in case.


----------



## durafish

I dont know what to believe but time will tell. I have a feeling im not getting much but everything is already away so that may make this a monster!


----------



## quigleysiding

BBC co;1614642 said:


> he's north west of boston, we are just waiting till it gets closer JJ to get an idea of what we may get


But. But. .....We need to know now...........::laughing:


----------



## pkenn

channel 5 boston 10 min ago...


----------



## BBC co

funny stuff

01-03-2006, 12:01 PM


lawn king;267042 said:


> I know meteorology is not a true science, but these people are actually getting worse at forecasting the weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 01-04-2006, 12:00 AM


cja1987;267438 said:


> 2" of slop here. Plowed everyone otherwise drives would be minefields of ice tommrrow, I dont think i have ever seen more water content in snow then today. Highly dependent on elevation, next town east of me there is no new snow at all while I got plowable snow and the roads were covered for a time. 25-30 miles west and mainly southwest of me there is 8"+++ as you get to the higher elevations.
> 
> Its Not I mean this in a nice way but your full of crap! Iam majoring in meteorology now; do you want to see some of my textbooks? Of course its a science, and a complicated one at that. It involves Chemistry, Physics, Geology, Geography, Oceanagraphy, tons of Math and computer stuff (hard computer stuff at that), etc. I assure you its as much a science as any other science.
> 
> As far as todays MAJOR BUST on the part of most meteorologists, it happens but I still think they handle ALOT of things completely wrong. One thing I cannot stand is how the TV mets come on this morning (or after any screw up) and show you new snow forecasts for 6" less then the night before and barely mention it but will start to point out other things like "the northern precip cutoff is along the MA/MH border which is exactly what where we said it would be". The first thing they should be saying when they get on the air is "well folks, WE SCREWED THIS ONE UP" but you will never see them do it, mostly because they are under extreme pressure from TV station management to make the station look good thus they will not directly say they are responsible for spreading "bad information". I know its easy to call these guys idiots but none of them are, meteorology is considered one of the hardest fields of study at the college level. They are all very knowlageable scientists believe it or not (at least the ones on TV that actually have degrees in meteorology, some dont and just read a teleprompter).
> 
> For this forecast I will say "it was a tough call" (you guys are going to tell me to shut up and say "thats what they all say") but this was a difficult storm as far as rain/snow goes. I did not have a good feeling about it on monday, it got way too warm and we had a good wind picking up out of the east bringing in warm ocean air, this spells death for snow in Eastern MA. This was also a very strange storm, if you looked at the radar at about 8:45 AM this morning, it was showing snow all the way down to the southcoast of CT with the r/s line on a line from Westerly, RI up to Bedford, MA or so. West and southwest was snow, east and even northeast was rain, this kind of set up is almost never seen.
> 
> I only wish you people on this site could see all the time and effort that goes into making a forecast and all the things that you need to look at. It is not easy at all, your making a forecast as detailed as drawing up a snow total map for a storm that has not even developed yet. I could go on forever but its not worth it, people are going to believe what they are going to believe. Thats one of the major challanges meteorologists face with the public, most have not a single clue how difficult forecasting is and how much work it takes. Sure its easy for all of us (myself included) to look out the window and say "those f'in dumba$$es" but you try making a detailed forecast a few days out and see how well it does.
> 
> I understand and share all your frustrations with weather events for the most part. Forecasting is not getting worse, it may seem like it but its getting better all the time. *Much of what you see/hear in the media is a result of mets being forced by management to hype a storm to get ratings up or to stay in line with other area stations forecasts. One of my professors used to be on TV in NY and that was the main reason he got out of broadcasting, often they go against their better judgement to keep their jobs. Still, the NWS is prone to screw ups as well, it happens to all of them one thing for sure though, we get a 30" storm and they nail it a few days out, nobody is complimenting them on it. But screw up and they get dumped on. The general public generally does not have a good knowlage of science, meteorology is nothing like your typical office job.* Thats why the argument of "if I was wrong as often as they are I would not have a job" is pure BS. Your trying to describe what is going to happen with a bunch of air, using mathmatical equations, observations, models, radar and experience. Then you compile all that and look at all the "raw data" and try to make a forecast out of it, sound easy?
> 
> Bottom line, forecasts are right too often for us to ignore and wrong too often for us to completely rely on.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant, but its a subject that concerns be a little, most people are totally ingnorant when it comes to weather forecasting, somehow it is assumed that natural occurances are easily predicted. Its totally beyond our control as humans, nothing we are going to do to change it. "Mother Nature" is a much more powerful force then us and something we will likely never totally understand.
> 
> Iam not saying you should know or understand meteorology most of the public is completely ignorant on the topic. Not trying to flame anybody but you should all have a little more respect for *the weather* not necessarily the weatherman/women but we would like some too as its alot of hard work and in lots of cases 6+ years of rigorous classes.


----------



## darryl g

I think that's a good plan. Prepare for the worst but expect nothing. I don't see any real consensus of forcasts...they're all over the place because the models are.


----------



## KartAnimal29

My outlook for Central CT. All my friend on FB are always asking me what's going on with the weather so I decided to post this. First time I have done this.

OK here it is and I'm pretty sure I'm going to stick with this. We are looking at 6-12, here is why the big gap.

1st off it's March and the Sun is much higher producing warmer upper level temps. If the 850mb and 500mb are warm then it's Rain no matter how cold it is closer to the surface. As of now I don't see a huge concern for rain in our area, the Coast and further East , Yes. It looks like this storm will pull enough cold air down from the north keeping us on the colder side. It might start out as rain but it won't last very long for our area.

Ratio's. Average ratio is 10:1. We won't really know what it will be till the cold air starts to get funneled in, It could be 8:1 tho if temps are on the warmer side. This is mostly why I'm saying 6-12. If we get a long period of cold air the more snow we will see, higher ratio's.

Precipitation/ Moisture looks to be around 1 in. I'm going with the lower amount that has been shown out of all the models. Some of them are in the 1.50 in. to 1.75 in.

Start time. Well that's kind of all over the place depending on what model your looking at. I'd say very late afternoon to early evening.

Thursday looks to be all snow as the storm will be moving out just south of Cape Code and parking it's self for a wile. As the storm spins there will be bands of snow all day Thursday. There is also a good chance that a Norlun Trough , Google it as I'm not getting into that , could set up as it has been showing up on some of the models. There is a weak system that is still showing up over the Great Lakes, hence the Norlun Trough.

This is not one of them easy storm to predict. There is just way too much going on with it.


----------



## rjfetz1

darryl g;1614684 said:


> I think that's a good plan. Prepare for the worst but expect nothing. I don't see any real consensus of forcasts...they're all over the place because the models are.


Thumbs Up very well put. Way to early to be asking how much am i going to get. Nobody, I say nobody knows yet.:salute: There is still a model that has it ots, while 1 model has 7" of precip. in Mass (thats not 7" of snow)?


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1614687 said:


> My outlook for Central CT. All my friend on FB are always asking me what's going on with the weather so I decided to post this. First time I have done this.
> 
> OK here it is and I'm pretty sure I'm going to stick with this. We are looking at 6-12, here is why the big gap.
> 
> 1st off it's March and the Sun is much higher producing warmer upper level temps. If the 850mb and 500mb are warm then it's Rain no matter how cold it is closer to the surface. As of now I don't see a huge concern for rain in our area, the Coast and further East , Yes. It looks like this storm will pull enough cold air down from the north keeping us on the colder side. It might start out as rain but it won't last very long for our area.
> 
> Ratio's. Average ratio is 10:1. We won't really know what it will be till the cold air starts to get funneled in, It could be 8:1 tho if temps are on the warmer side. This is mostly why I'm saying 6-12. If we get a long period of cold air the more snow we will see, higher ratio's.
> 
> Precipitation/ Moisture looks to be around 1 in. I'm going with the lower amount that has been shown out of all the models. Some of them are in the 1.50 in. to 1.75 in.
> 
> Start time. Well that's kind of all over the place depending on what model your looking at. I'd say very late afternoon to early evening.
> 
> Thursday looks to be all snow as the storm will be moving out just south of Cape Code and parking it's self for a wile. As the storm spins there will be bands of snow all day Thursday. There is also a good chance that a Norlun Trough , Google it as I'm not getting into that , could set up as it has been showing up on some of the models. There is a weak system that is still showing up over the Great Lakes, hence the Norlun Trough.
> 
> This is not one of them easy storm to predict. There is just way too much going on with it.


You betting the house? I'm going more for 3-6" for Ct. sticking closer to the euro Time will tell.


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1614693 said:


> You betting the house? I'm going more for 3-6" for Ct. sticking closer to the euro Time will tell.


I usually ride the EURO but it stayed with a southern solution for the longest time wile just about all the others showed a northern solution. Time will tell I guess. Like I have said before , I'm no Met . just going on what I'm seeing


----------



## jandjcarpentry

pkenn;1614673 said:


> channel 5 boston 10 min ago...


What is this. R u screwing with us?


----------



## lucky921

kart what your thoughts for boston our weather people all over the place


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1614707 said:


> kart what your thoughts for boston our weather people all over the place


Boston is going to be a tough call. Anywhere near the coast will see some rain, some more then other especially SE MA and the Cape , but you might be north enough to see a good amount of snow.Seen some people talking a foot, But don't hold me to that as I really haven't been looking at that area. Like I said this is going to be a tough storm to call. I wouldn't want to be pro met for this one. Keep an eye on the East winds. The more East wind you see the more likely you'll see rain.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Saturn rings are getting bigger!










Storm Sandy!


----------



## BillyRgn

My father just told me he saw a ny station, he said he saw 3-6 for across central ct all the way into lower Fairfield county, the closer you are to the shore and farther east you go the totals go way down, and any one north of central ct was over 6in


----------



## BillyRgn

This is a true wait and see way to many varyables, elevation will probaly come into play as well I when it comes to local totals


----------



## BBC co

March 05, 2013
Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Confidence slowly increasing for snowfall accumulation forecast Wednesday night and Thursday
Slowly, the forecast is taking steps toward moderate confidence on accumulation potential Wednesday Night and Thursday. Northern New England has seen increased confidence and we're at a stage where point forecasts can be offered as far south as Manchester, NH, and North Adams, MA.

Point forecasts Northern and parts of Central New England:

Burlington VT 2.5"
St. Johnsbury 1.5"
Bangor ME 1"
Portland ME 4.5"
Concord NH 7"
Manchester NH 8"
Keene NH 9"
North Adams MA 8"
Southern New England holds greater uncertainty given both rain/snow line placement, and consistency of snowfall. One great example is Worcester, MA, where high water content snow (heavy, wet) means 8" as I see it. A multi-computer model average, on the other hand, sees it as 21.5". For those obvious reasons, I think it's best to digest morning/midday guidance to avoid misleading accumulations vicinity I-95/495. That said, even with uncertainty, it's probably safe bet we see at least a 6" snowfall outside Route 495 - especially in the hilly terrain. As with most early and late season storms, elevation matters. Along lines of elevation - lesser amounts are expected in the Pioneer Valley and Amherst, MA, area, too, as well as the Lower CT River valley. Elevation effects on snow amounts are another important finer detail that will become more clear next 6 hours.


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1614703 said:


> I usually ride the EURO but it stayed with a southern solution for the longest time wile just about all the others showed a northern solution. Time will tell I guess. Like I have said before , I'm no Met . just going on what I'm seeing


I usualy stick with EURO too, and i'm sticking with it thru this one. I also stick with NOAA, and they are not quite on board with this thing yet. Only 60% chance of snow, Wednesday night, at this time. Pretty scary when they are not sure just over 24hrs out
I'm going to say if we get anything short of 12", this thing is a bust with all the hype the past 4 days. Its like warning warning Will Rodgers danger around the corner. Then I think you young guys don't know Will Rodgers do you?


----------



## theholycow

THEGOLDPRO;1614511 said:


> Stop posting these useless maps and just tell us how much snow you think we will get.


Relax, man. They're giving us the raw data, the source code as it were, so we can learn how it works, understand forecasts better, maybe even play with making our own judgments for our own little spots. If they don't work for you then scroll past the maps or just skip this thread and go to:
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=all&smap=1&searchresult=Southbury, CT, USA

Kart and BBC, keep up the good work. I'm kinda starting to learn a little. 

As always I'm curious about my little area in the northwestern corner of RI, the maps and forecasts everywhere are wildly conflicting...of course I bet you're confused too.

How about this question: Are we looking at continued accumulating storms after this one? I don't plow professionally, just my own yard; do I need to keep struggling to plow conservatively, pushing back my icy piles as far as I can, or can I go easy on my equipment/time and let my space get smaller as the piles close in?

If this was December or April I'd know that answer but it's hard for me to decide right now.


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1614737 said:


> I usualy stick with EURO too, and i'm sticking with it thru this one. I also stick with NOAA, and they are not quite on board with this thing yet. Only 60% chance of snow, Wednesday night, at this time. Pretty scary when they are not sure just over 24hrs out


There are a lot of people that still are not saying too much. I'm sure after today's 12z and 18z the pic will be clearer


----------



## rjfetz1

theholycow;1614738 said:


> Relax, man. They're giving us the raw data, the source code as it were, so we can learn how it works, understand forecasts better, maybe even play with making our own judgments for our own little spots. If they don't work for you


Ben (the goldpro) his bark is worse than is bite. He's just messing around cuz he don't like snow:salute: When the day comes hes not complaining about snow ..........................


----------



## theholycow

rjfetz1;1614748 said:


> Ben (the goldpro) his bark is worse than is bite. He's just messing around cuz he don't like snow:salute: When the day comes hes not complaining about snow ..........................


Well I can certainly agree with him about snow, then!


----------



## rjfetz1

Look who showed up for work today. I laid him off yesterday. That should help cut 6-12" down to 3-6"Thumbs Up


----------



## darryl g

Here's my take on all of this. I look at the forcasts and the models to see what POTENTIAL the storm has. It appears that there's the potential for a good dose of heavy wet snow that I need to be prepared to push and that rain may mix in at times in my area. So from an operational standpoint I'm going to go heavy on the ballast in the truck, make sure to put some anti-stick coating on my plow and shovels and keep the tire chains handy. I will also be prepared to run out and push off any snow that has accumulated to that point if it switches over to rain. I did that on most of my accounts for the Feb blizzard and it made a big difference. Those accounts that didn't get that 3 or so inches and the sleet and rain that followed pushed off were a "beech" to plow.

How much snow we ultimately get really doesn't matter all that much to me from an operational standpoint...yes it takes longer and it's harder to push, but it won't really change my preparation. Being where I am down on the shore, I've seen a lot of these types of storms turn into mostly a rain event so that's on my mind too. 

But at this point I've seen enough forcasts/models and have a good enough idea of what to expect, even if I don't know what we will ulitimately get. Now it's time to get some errands out of the way, get some diesel for my tractor which powers my backup power supply for the house, get some firewood stacked on the deck, give the truck a once-over and hope that the coastal flooding isn't so bad that it will flood my garage (again).


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Here is the latest snowfall projection from the new run of the SREF Ensembles. General 6-12 inches for the NYC metro area, up to 2 feet in northern Virgina and eastern Massachusetts. Look at the map to see what it shows for your area. This is not our forecast, and just what the model shows.


----------



## leigh

Couple inches maybe on the coast for me.Temps staying above freezing.Tough after all this warm weather to get it all to accumulate. Maybe I can burn up some of this salt I have.Looks like more of a wind/rain storm for many.Coastal flooding down here.No biggy,big storms don't always mean big snows.Those computer estimates are ridiculous.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

The 12z GFS is in and it continues to show a significant storm for the region. It is drier and further east for the immediate NYC metro area, but still brings significant precipitation for the VA, MD and DC region and for eastern New England



















Beau Dodson Weather
‎#hellowwinter #tristatewx Hello winter - is that you. We have bought you a one way ticket to - to - well to anywhere but here. Please check your bags and scoot on away! That is how most of us feel this morning.

Winds are gusting into the 20-35 mph range. Temperatures are slowly starting to fall. Wind chills are in the 20s. Ugg - sorry to say we have more cold weather to go.

This is the official forecast text for today - sums everything up

Day: Breezy...Cloudy. Rain likely in the morning...Then a chance of rain in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 40s. Temperature steady or slowly falling in the afternoon. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph with gusts to around 30 mph in the morning increasing to 15 to 25 mph with gusts to around 40 mph in the afternoon.

Rain may mix with light snow later this afternoon and tonight.

Looking at the long range charts - I see a lot of cold days over the next 2-3 weeks. BUT - I also see some days mixed in with highs in the 50s and 60s. A roller-coaster pattern will develop.

Hang in there - it is just a matter of time.


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1614805 said:


> Tri-State Weather
> Here is the latest snowfall projection from the new run of the SREF Ensembles. General 6-12 inches for the NYC metro area, up to 2 feet in northern Virgina and eastern Massachusetts. Look at the map to see what it shows for your area. This is not our forecast, and just what the model shows.


what you think you and and boston will get snow


----------



## BBC co

I think it's looking better then it has any day leading up so far, and pretty sure that we will get 6" even on the coast maybe a bit less or more but I think we are good to get a full push in,, don't get me wrong it could end up being a wash or 2' but be ready for the 2' knowing history










Well, this pesky upper level low is finely starting to push away to the east, bringing in improving conditions today west to east.

Then the storm system I've been talking about for days will impact cha with 8-10 inches of snow today, The track will carry the main storm to our south across the Ohio Valley reaching southern West Virginia by tonight; it should bring significant snow to much of West Virginia, Virginia, Maryland, southern Pennsylvania, and the DC metro region. as I pointed out yesterday, most of the precipitation looks to be between eastern West Virginia and the Delmarva Peninsula, the heaviest precipitation amounts to just south of Philly. The Models are still at odds, The GFS and the NAM think the storm will be farther north, while the Euro, Canadian, and UKMET have it more to the south. However, they are close enough to that Southern New England will start the feel some of it starting tomorrow.

*The storm will then re-develop and strengthen off the Mid-Atlantic coast. As we get into tomorrow night and Thursday most of us will feel the effect a more. The storm looks to stall, another disturbance then looks to drop out of Canada, this will move close enough to us that the coastal looks to be pulled back northwest a bit*...... parts of eastern NYS (especially south and east of Albany) and western Massachusetts could see accumulating snow, best chance would be for parts of the Hudson Valley Thursday afternoon and Thursday night , Then Thursday night into Friday for the Greens and northeastern NYS. Central NYS look to get a glancing blow but some accumulating snow is possible there as well.

The height of the storm will be Thursday & Thursday evening. Minor coastal flooding looks to be an issue, as will beach erosion. Winds for southern New England will be an issue as well, Coastal towns will see wind gusts between 30-40 mph for several hours...interior locations will see wind gusts near 30mph on Thursday. Friday will still see pockets of precipitation, with improving conditions on Saturday.

Still have a lot to iron out. Will bring you more later today.....


----------



## unhcp

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/snow-accumulations-from-wash-dc-to-boston/91358901001


----------



## jimv

News 22 said Iam in the 2-4


----------



## BBC co

As mentioned above in the bold text, after looking at the NAM it has a good clear picture of this second system and how it gets pulled right down into the coastal storm, combine that with the word stall and we could get all the cold air we need for the higher end totals across the state all about timing and temps at the time of impact.


----------



## aclawn

Yes people this storm is going to be a big storm, for the following reasons: (1) The area covered by the storm..(2) The winds..they are going to be howling across the coastal areas..if enough mixing happens they could reach hurricane force. (3) The coast flooding and erosion on the northern side of the storm..a prolonged event..(4) The mixing back and forth..and the HEAVY snow (meaning weight)..not all storms have to dump 2 feet of snow on your porch to be considered a "Big Storm"...I am extremely interested to see how this all plays out.Enjoy the models!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Fisher II

Ch 7 weather just said no accumulation along coast.....seems outside 495 will get the 6in+


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS went East and the EURO just went a bit more to the North and East. Eastern CT RI and E MA get a hit good not. EURO was also colder.


----------



## mwalsh9152

well, my plow is off, I started removing my ballast....and lastly, I think Im getting the flu....that should be the trifecta for snowfall.

Same thing happened two years ago.... last storm of the season, only I managed to sprain an ankle while putting the blade on while wishing I was dead I was so sick too


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1614934 said:


> GFS went East and the EURO just went a bit more to the North and East. Eastern CT RI and E MA get a hit good not. EURO was also colder.


what you saying kart we don't get it winds look like they going to be north east


----------



## jimfrost

Winters not over yet?


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1614946 said:


> what you saying kart we don't get it winds look like they going to be north east


Everything is still good. The Coast of MA should see a lot more snow out of this now. We are almost at the point where you can stop watching what the models are saying too.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1614957 said:


> Everything is still good. The Coast of MA should see a lot more snow out of this now. We are almost at the point where you can stop watching what the models are saying too.


What? U think Pembroke and duxbury snow still? Every ch is saying nothing. R u talking about just Connecticut?


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1614957 said:


> Everything is still good. The Coast of MA should see a lot more snow out of this now. We are almost at the point where you can stop watching what the models are saying too.


thanks kart


----------



## Maleko

mwalsh9152;1614944 said:


> well, my plow is off, I started removing my ballast....and lastly, I think Im getting the flu....that should be the trifecta for snowfall.
> 
> Same thing happened two years ago.... last storm of the season, only I managed to sprain an ankle while putting the blade on while wishing I was dead I was so sick too


Thats ok cause , i put my plow on and got a load of salt
So it wont snow now....Thumbs Up


----------



## ducaticorse

Boston news still reporting inch and a half.


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1614980 said:


> Boston news still reporting inch and a half.


Channel 5 is reporting a GOOSE EGG :waving:


----------



## jandjcarpentry

jandjcarpentry;1614972 said:


> What? U think Pembroke and duxbury snow still? Every ch is saying nothing. R u talking about just Connecticut?


Kart r u see snow for MA (south shore). An I missing something?


----------



## lucky921

jandjcarpentry;1614992 said:


> Kart r u see snow for MA (south shore). An I missing something?


just saw this

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3905724.-2207520000.1362511729&type=3&theater


----------



## fordtruck661

This is what it is going to be happening tomorrow. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=i6zaVYWLTkU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=i6zaVYWLTkU. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lucky921

hey DT talks about a blow forecast 
http://www.1140wrva.com/cc-common/p...cast=030513_Dave_Tolleris_1362491584_8297.mp3


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
Liked · 2 hours ago

**SNOWFALL UPDATE FOR WEDNESDAY/THURSDAY**

After a very difficult last few days trying to interpret this storm that is headed out way, I think I have a pretty good idea of what the state will see in terms of snow.
I think Litchfield County will probably see the least amount of snow due to the proximity of the storm. Otherwise, check the map for my forecast!

Storm will start as snow Wednesday late afternoon statewide (with a brief mix at the shore) and last into the day on Thursday. Mixing will be seen along the immediate shoreline, along the I-95 corridor. Inland may see a brief change over to a mix but I do expect a mostly snow event.

Issues with this storm will be coastal flooding and strong winds. Winds will be sustained at 15-30 mph inland with gusts near 50, and the shoreline winds will be sustained at 25-35 mph with gusts near 60!


----------



## NAHA

Put new cutting edges then broke a bolt leaveing the v blade. Gotta go get some bolts. Come on 2 feet of snow


----------



## BBC co

12z EURO snowfall Totals Map!

Here is the snowfall map that everyone has been waiting for...the new 12z Euro model run. It continues to show significant snow with the highest amounts concentrated in the Virgina region and eastern New England. This map is valid for snowfall thru Fri AM. Look on the map for amounts specific to your area.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1615040 said:


> 12z EURO snowfall Totals Map!


Is that saying we're getting 12 to 18 inches. What is going on


----------



## BBC co

That is showing what is has been lacking to, which is it's agreeing with all other models now that we are getting nailed... It still has a lot to do with real time info for us and there is no way around that, we will know wed night what the storm has done with temps and wind and we will get a 80% idea what will fall for us. We as all winter are just in that spot where there is to much going on to nail it down imo.










Wisconsin and Illinois including Chicago have and will see several inches of snow today. this will moving into West Virginia tonight. Philadelphia, NYC and Boston will see some accumulating snow, with the heaviest across northern and western Virginia into the higher terrain of eastern West Virginia up into western as well as central Maryland, southeastern New England away from the Cape looks to see a heavy accumulating snow as well.

When we get into March elevation is always the biggest factor as to who sees the most snow. Along the I-95 corridor you will be dealing with a rain/mix, then snow event. But several inches is possible from Philly up to Boston.

For the rest of today and tonight, as the storm moves almost due eastward, the snow will fan out across the Ohio Valley. I've outlined in yellow the areas most likely to see the most snow. right over northern Virginia, but probably including the neighboring areas up into eastern West Virginia over toward the Delmarva Peninsula, and southeastern New England.....other areas will see snow.... but not as much as these yellow outlined areas. The disturbance over the Great Lakes, I talked about earlier , will bring some snow late Thursday, Thursday night, into Friday morning into central and eastern New York state, eastern Pennsylvania, as well as into the Berkshires and western Connecticut. Cities like Providence , Albany, and Hartford look to see a light to moderate event.....But remember as I said, in March elevation is your friend / enemy in events like this.

As I said earlier, winds will be an issue along the coast, Winds could gust to over 50mph at times. We will be dealing with several high tides. So, some coastal flooding and beach erosion from Cape May up into New England will be an issue.










This is the Snowfall Projection from the 12z GFS model run. Centering the heaviest snow over Virgina and eastern New England. Even throwing some snow into Delaware.

Remember this is just what the model shows!


----------



## darryl g

From the National Weather Service for New London County CT:

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN UPTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY
AFTERNOON.

* LOCATIONS...NEW LONDON COUNTY.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 6 TO 10 INCHES.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH. HIGHEST
WINDS WILL OCCUR WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER 30S.

* TIMING...A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP WEDNESDAY
MORNING BEFORE CHANGING OVER TO ALL SNOW WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.
MODERATE SNOW IS POSSIBLE WED NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY
MORNING...WITH PERIODS OF LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW THURSDAY
AFTERNOON THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL WILL BE DIFFICULT WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH
THURSDAY MORNING WITH LOW VISIBILITIES IN FALLING SNOW AND SNOW
COVERED ROADWAYS. PERIODS OF HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS WILL
LIKELY CONTINUE THROUGH FRIDAY.


NWS forcast for Middlesex County CT: 

A chance of rain and snow before noon, then snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 42. Breezy, with a northeast wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 
Wednesday Night Snow. Low around 32. Windy, with a north wind 21 to 29 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 
Thursday Snow. High near 36. Windy, with a north wind around 29 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 
Thursday Night Snow likely. Cloudy, with a low around 32. Windy, with a north wind 18 to 28 mph, with gusts as high as 43 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
Friday Rain likely, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 40. Breezy. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New precipitation amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 
Friday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29. Blustery. 

Kind of Strange, Winter Storm Watch for New London county and a Storm Warning for the waters of Long Island Sound but no storm warning or watch for Middlesex county, but that's how they do things. So 1 mile south of me there's a Storm Warning and 5 miles east of me there's Winter Storm Watch but not where I am. Instead I have a Wind Advisory, Coastal Flood Watch and Hazardous Weather Outlook. There is also a Hazardous Weather Outlook for New London County.


----------



## melldog55

what do you think for southern RI Kart?


----------



## ducaticorse

This southern newengland forecast guy on fb is swearintg up abd down 10 plus for our areas. Boston/ points west.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i just say 8 to 12


----------



## BBC co

Morrisey I sent you a msg take a look lmk


----------



## BBC co

Here is a good overall call for the storm from Meteorologist Samantha Augeri. Amounts to the northeast of nyc may need to be pushed higher.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Good Luck everyone :laughing: 24 hrs before the start and no one knows what's going to happen , I love theses storms :laughing:

I can't believe how many maps I have seen for snow fall totals for the entire SE Region.

GFS no one get's much
NAM has higher amounts
EURO says LMFAO you getting Buried SE NE

To tell you the truth I'm pretty much done with this one and what ever comes, comes. I have been going out of my mind for the last few day. Up Down , Up Down. I stayed up till 2 am looking at stuff , then back up a 6 this morning. I really can't wait till this season ends right ,Honestly.

I'm not going to look at anything till the GFS runs tonight. Taking the wife out for a wile to get away from the puter and leaving the phones home.

If the GFS or NAM wins the coast see's rain, interior see's snow. If the EURO wins then SE NE get hammered


----------



## mwalsh9152

any idea what time in the afternoon/evening this will be starting for us, no matter what kind of precipitation it will be? I have to head to Bangor and Ellsworth tomorrow for work, gonna be a long ass day.


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1615143 said:


> any idea what time in the afternoon/evening this will be starting for us, no matter what kind of precipitation it will be? I have to head to Bangor and Ellsworth tomorrow for work, gonna be a long ass day.


Midnight -2am thursday morn


----------



## rjfetz1

mwalsh9152;1615143 said:


> any idea what time in the afternoon/evening this will be starting for us, no matter what kind of precipitation it will be? I have to head to Bangor and Ellsworth tomorrow for work, gonna be a long
> 
> After midnight


----------



## ducaticorse

KartAnimal29;1615142 said:


> Good Luck everyone :laughing: 24 hrs before the start and no one knows what's going to happen , I love theses storms :laughing:
> 
> I can't believe how many maps I have seen for snow fall totals for the entire SE Region.
> 
> GFS no one get's much
> NAM has higher amounts
> EURO says LMFAO you getting Buried SE NE
> 
> To tell you the truth I'm pretty much done with this one and what ever comes, comes. I have been going out of my mind for the last few day. Up Down , Up Down. I stayed up till 2 am looking at stuff , then back up a 6 this morning. I really can't wait till this season ends right ,Honestly.
> 
> I'm not going to look at anything till the GFS runs tonight. Taking the wife out for a wile to get away from the puter and leaving the phones home.
> 
> If the GFS or NAM wins the coast see's rain, interior see's snow. If the EURO wins then SE NE get hammered


Have a wonderful night Kart. You've been great with the reports thus far. Go grab a steak!!!


----------



## mwalsh9152

sweet, thanks


----------



## Maleko

Ct stations just said 
2-4" on chan 8
3-6" on chan 3


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

On the topic of thank yous...

Thanks to Kart and BBC for the wonderful model coverage. Screw weather.com and accuweather, news stations, etc. This is the first place I turn for weather updates.

On a different note,

Quite relevant.


----------



## BBC co

2006Sierra1500;1615161 said:


> On the topic of thank yous...
> 
> Thanks to Kart and BBC for the wonderful model coverage. Screw weather.com and accuweather, news stations, etc. This is the first place I turn for weather updates.
> 
> On a different note,
> 
> Quite relevant.


:salute: no problem I gotta look any way for myself why not post the stuff, thanks to Holycow too he linked me to a program that I use for the pics and has made it possible to do this at the rate I do with out him there would be half the pics! (also Michael J. Donovan from plowsite for clearing up another posting issue with the pics)

that is awesome, just got home from the liquor store bought a little moonshine for the after storm party lol payup
:laughing:


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1615142 said:


> Good Luck everyone :laughing: 24 hrs before the start and no one knows what's going to happen , I love theses storms :laughing:
> 
> I can't believe how many maps I have seen for snow fall totals for the entire SE Region.
> 
> GFS no one get's much
> NAM has higher amounts
> EURO says LMFAO you getting Buried SE NE
> 
> To tell you the truth I'm pretty much done with this one and what ever comes, comes. I have been going out of my mind for the last few day. Up Down , Up Down. I stayed up till 2 am looking at stuff , then back up a 6 this morning. I really can't wait till this season ends right ,Honestly.
> 
> I'm not going to look at anything till the GFS runs tonight. Taking the wife out for a wile to get away from the puter and leaving the phones home.
> 
> If the GFS or NAM wins the coast see's rain, interior see's snow. If the EURO wins then SE NE get hammered


Wasn't the Euro saying earlier in the week it was going ots


----------



## BBC co

the euro was going ots off the current time existing blocking above us and the others I guess may have adjusted for the possibility of the block shifting like it is now but the NAM has had the full picture and the 2nd system dropping down into the Saturn system, which has not played all the way out yet either and could make it alot more cold and increase the total amounts for various ares as well as the length of the overall event

I would like to add that even on this storm one of the more unpredictable and not much talked about till yesterday Kartanimal once again had the best insight as to what and when of any place else I looked (almost 2 weeks out i think) so I have to agree about this being my place for weather going on 3 months with out a tv weather report that was not self edited


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1615184 said:


> the euro was going ots off the current time existing blocking above us and the others I guess may have adjusted for the possibility of the block shifting like it is now but the NAM has had the full picture and the 2nd system dropping down into the Saturn system, which has not played all the way out yet either and could make it alot more cold and increase the total amounts for various ares as well as the length of the overall event
> 
> I would like to add that even on this storm one of the more unpredictable and not much talked about till yesterday Kartanimal once again had the best insight as to what and when of any place else I looked (almost 2 weeks out i think) so I have to agree about this being my place for weather going on 3 months with out a tv weather report that was not self edited


I still watch all the networks but u and Kart r the best. Keep it up. Thanks


----------



## Krrz350

This thread has been my weather report all winter as well, I'll check weather.com & accuweather for upcoming temps only, or radar during a storm. I am coming up on month 9 of quitting TV altogether, feels pretty good and I get so much more done, highly recommend it, miss deadliest catch though.


----------



## BBC co

Prolonged winds with gusts over 50mph combined with heavy wet snow and rain mean power outages are a real possibility...Wind Warnings/Advisories and Coastal Flood Warnings are in effect. *Take Action NOW to protect your life and property.*


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I got bored.


----------



## Nozzleman

WPRI in Providence is calling 2-4 for the Cape and Islands, 4-8 for most of RI and South Coast Ma, 8-12 in Northern RI up towards Worcester.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I hope it rains. I am supposed to start a deck this weekend. Stop this snow bussiness. Clients are sick of snow and are slow to pay up. Time for spring


----------



## BBC co

mulcahy mowing;1615299 said:


> I hope it rains. I am supposed to start a deck this weekend. Stop this snow bussiness. Clients are sick of snow and are slow to pay up. Time for spring


we didn't even tell you about the next blizzard yet :laughing: what do u mean, your doing out of state deck work? :crying:


----------



## abbe

mulcahy mowing;1615299 said:


> I hope it rains. I am supposed to start a deck this weekend. Stop this snow bussiness. Clients are sick of snow and are slow to pay up. Time for spring


Stop whining! one more is all I want.


----------



## quigleysiding

mulcahy mowing;1615299 said:


> I hope it rains. I am supposed to start a deck this weekend. Stop this snow bussiness. Clients are sick of snow and are slow to pay up. Time for spring


Dont worry. Its going to Rain :realmad:, sleet and snow payup.


----------



## BBC co

Storm has hit Virginia with fury as reported on here in Saturn storm thread by a user headed out to start plowing!

A large area of the East Coast is under a Storm Warning on the waters (deep purple). Gale Warnings elsewhere:


----------



## AlliedMike

don't worry its gonna be a big ole tornado coming with high winds and NO SNOW


----------



## BBC co

Secondary low now taking shape over the Carolinas. This surface low will go on to become the dominant and primary surface low as this transisitions into more of a coastal low pressure system or Nor'easter if you will!



















COASTAL HAZARD MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
259 PM EST TUE MAR 5 2013

...HIGH RISK OF COASTAL FLOODING AND SEVERE BEACH EROSION DURING
THE HIGH TIDES FROM THURSDAY MORNING TO FRIDAY MORNING...

.MODERATE WITH EVEN POCKETS OF MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING IS POSSIBLE
ALONG THE MASSACHUSETTS EAST COAST. THE STORM SURGE IS PROJECTED
TO BE 2.5 TO 3 FEET MOST EAST COAST LOCATIONS FROM LATE WEDNESDAY
NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. WAVES OFFSHORE WILL LIKELY REACH 25
TO 30 FEET. THIS COULD BECOME A DANGEROUS COASTAL FLOOD SITUATION
ESPECIALLY SINCE MANY AREAS ARE STILL VULNERABLE AFTER THE
FEBRUARY 9 STORM TIDE.

MAZ007-015-016-019-022>024-060400-
/O.NEW.KBOX.CF.A.0002.130307T1000Z-130308T1500Z/
EASTERN ESSEX MA-SUFFOLK MA-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-
EASTERN PLYMOUTH MA-BARNSTABLE MA-DUKES MA-NANTUCKET MA-
259 PM EST TUE MAR 5 2013

...COASTAL FLOOD WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A COASTAL
FLOOD WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

* LOCATION...MASSACHUSETTS EAST AND NORTHEAST FACING SHORELINES

* COASTAL FLOODING...MODERATE WITH POCKETS OF MAJOR COASTAL
FLOODING POSSIBLE FOR THE THURSDAY MORNING HIGH TIDE. MINOR TO
MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING POSSIBLE FOR THE THURSDAY EVENING HIGH
TIDE. MODERATE TO MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING POSSIBLE FOR THE FRIDAY
MORNING HIGH TIDE.

* TIMING...WITHIN A COUPLE OF HOURS OF THE HIGH TIDES THURSDAY 630
AM TO 8 AM AND 7 TO 830 PM AS WELL AS THE FRIDAY MORNING HIGH
TIDE BETWEEN 730 AM AND 9 AM. THE HIGHEST IMPACTS ARE EXPECTED
DURING THE THURSDAY MORNING AND FRIDAY MORNING HIGH
TIDES...WHICH ARE HIGHER ASTRONOMICALLY THAN THE THURSDAY
EVENING HIGH TIDE.

* IMPACTS...ELEVATED WATER LEVELS FROM THE SURGE AND LARGE WAVES
WILL SET UP A POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS COASTAL FLOOD EVENT THAT
COULD FOR SOME AREAS RIVAL THE IMPACTS FELT WITH THE FEBRUARY 9
STORM TIDE. SOME AREAS MAY BE INUNDATED WITH 2 TO 4 FEET OF
WATER DURING BOTH THE THURSDAY MORNING AND FRIDAY MORNING HIGH
TIDES...ESPECIALLY THOSE LOCATIONS VULNERABLE TO WAVE OVERWASH.
THE LARGE WAVES MAY CAUSE SOME DAMAGE TO VULNERABLE
STRUCTURES...AND SOME EVACUATIONS MAY BECOME NECESSARY. IN
ADDITION...SEVERE BEACH EROSION IS LIKELY THURSDAY MORNING
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. SOME BEACH EROSION IS POSSIBLE EVEN INTO
SATURDAY MORNING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A COASTAL FLOOD WATCH MEANS THAT THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR
MODERATE OR MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING. MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING
PRODUCES WIDESPREAD FLOODING OF VULNERABLE SHORE ROADS AND/OR
BASEMENTS DUE TO THE HEIGHT OF STORM TIDE AND/OR WAVE ACTION.
NUMEROUS ROAD CLOSURES ARE NEEDED. LIVES MAY BE AT RISK FOR
PEOPLE WHO PUT THEMSELVES IN HARMS WAY. ISOLATED STRUCTURAL
DAMAGE MAY BE OBSERVED.

MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING IS CONSIDERED SEVERE ENOUGH TO CAUSE AT
LEAST SCATTERED STRUCTURAL DAMAGE ALONG WITH WIDESPREAD FLOODING
OF VULNERABLE SHORE ROADS AND/OR BASEMENTS. SOME VULNERABLE
HOMES WILL BE SEVERELY DAMAGED OR DESTROYED. NUMEROUS ROADS ARE
IMPASSABLE...SOME WITH WASHOUTS SEVERE ENOUGH TO BE LIFE-
THREATENING IF ONE ATTEMPTED TO CROSS ON FOOT OR BY VEHICLE. SOME
NEIGHBORHOODS WILL BE ISOLATED. EVACUATION OF SOME NEIGHBORHOODS
MAY BE NECESSARY.

&&

&&

ALL TIDE HEIGHTS ARE RELATIVE TO MEAN LOWER LOW WATER.
TIME OF HIGH TOTAL TIDES ARE APPROXIMATE TO THE NEAREST HOUR.

NEWBURYPORT

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
7.7 05/06 PM 7.7 0.0 3 NONE
9.2 06/06 AM 9.0 0.2 4-5 NONE
9.2 07/07 PM 7.7 1.5 8-11 NONE
11.4 07/07 AM 9.0 2.4 11-19 MODERATE
10.7 07/08 PM 7.9 2.8 21 MINOR
11.7 08/08 AM 9.0 2.7 17-20 MINOR-MDT

GLOUCESTER HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.4 05/05 PM 8.4 0.0 3 NONE
9.9 06/06 AM 9.7 0.2 4-6 NONE
9.9 06/06 PM 8.4 1.5 9-12 NONE
12.2 07/07 AM 9.7 2.5 21-25 MINOR
11.1 07/08 PM 8.6 2.5 28 MINOR
12.3 08/08 AM 9.9 2.4 21-22 MINOR-MDT

REVERE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.8 05/05 PM 8.8 0.0 2-3 NONE
10.2 06/06 AM 10.1 0.1 3-4 NONE
10.2 06/06 PM 8.7 1.5 7 NONE
12.8 07/07 AM 10.1 2.7 10-13 MODERATE
11.8 07/08 PM 9.0 2.8 15-16 MODERATE
12.8 08/08 AM 10.3 2.5 13-14 MODERATE

BOSTON HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.7 05/05 PM 8.7 0.0 1 NONE
10.0 06/06 AM 9.9 0.1 2 NONE
10.2 06/06 PM 8.7 1.5 3 NONE
12.7 07/07 AM 10.0 2.7 3 MINOR
11.7 07/08 PM 8.9 2.8 3 NONE
12.9 08/08 AM 10.2 2.7 3 MINOR-MDT

SCITUATE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.6 05/05 PM 8.6 0.0 3-4  NONE
10.1 06/06 AM 9.9 0.2 3-5 NONE
10.1 06/06 PM 8.6 1.5 9-13 NONE
12.7 07/07 AM 10.0 2.7 20-25 MDT-MAJOR
11.7 07/08 PM 8.9 2.8 24-25 MODERATE
12.8 08/08 AM 10.1 2.7 23-25 MDT-MAJOR

SANDWICH HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.4 05/05 PM 8.3 0.1 2-3 NONE
9.8 06/06 AM 9.4 0.4 2-3 NONE
9.8 06/06 PM 8.2 1.6 5 NONE
12.7 07/07 AM 9.5 3.2 14-21 MDT-MAJOR
11.3 08/07 PM 8.4 2.9 22-23 MODERATE
13.4 08/08 AM 9.6 3.8 19-20 MAJOR

PROVINCETOWN HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.8 05/05 PM 8.8 0.0 3 NONE
10.4 06/06 AM 10.1 0.3 2-3 NONE
9.6 06/06 PM 8.7 0.9 6 NONE
11.6 07/07 AM 10.1 1.5 9-15 MINOR
10.3 08/07 PM 8.9 1.4 14-15 NONE
11.3 08/08 AM 10.2 1.1 9-11 MINOR

CHATHAM - EAST COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
3.8 05/06 PM 3.8 0.0 4 NONE
5.1 06/06 AM 4.7 0.4 3-5 NONE
5.7 07/07 PM 3.8 1.9 10-14 NONE
7.7 07/08 AM 4.7 3.0 17-18 MINOR
6.9 07/08 PM 3.9 3.0 28 MINOR
7.5 08/09 AM 4.7 2.8 19-1 MINOR

CHATHAM - SOUTH COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
3.6 05/06 PM 3.6 0.0 2-3 NONE
4.7 06/06 AM 4.5 0.2 2-3 NONE
4.3 07/07 PM 3.6 0.7 5-6 NONE
5.4 07/07 AM 4.5 0.9 8 NONE
4.5 07/08 PM 3.7 0.8 8-9 NONE
5.4 08/09 AM 4.6 0.8 8 NONE

BUZZARDS BAY - WOODS HOLE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
1.5 05/02 PM 1.5 0.0 2 NONE
2.1 06/03 AM 2.1 0.0 1 NONE
2.1 06/03 PM 1.5 0.6 3-4 NONE
2.6 07/04 AM 2.1 0.6 5-6 NONE
2.1 07/04 PM 1.7 0.4 6 NONE
2.7 08/05 AM 2.2 0.5 5-6 NONE

VINEYARD HAVEN

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
1.7 05/06 PM 1.7 0.0 1-2 NONE
2.7 06/06 AM 2.5 0.2 2 NONE
3.8 07/07 PM 1.8 2.0 4 NONE
5.3 07/07 AM 2.6 2.7 6-7 MINOR
5.0 07/08 PM 2.0 3.0 6 NONE
5.0 08/08 AM 2.6 2.4 6 MINOR

NANTUCKET HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
2.7 05/06 PM 2.7 0.0 2-3 NONE
4.0 06/07 AM 3.7 0.3 2-4 NONE
4.0 07/07 PM 2.7 1.3 5-6 NONE
6.2 07/08 AM 3.7 2.5 9 MODERATE
5.6 07/08 PM 2.8 2.8 7 MINOR-MDT
6.4 08/09 AM 3.7 2.7 8 MODERATE

NANTUCKET EAST COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
2.9 05/06 PM 2.9 0.0 4 NONE
4.0 06/06 AM 3.8 0.2 3-4 NONE
4.8 07/07 PM 2.9 1.9 8-14 MINOR
6.8 07/07 AM 3.8 3.0 15 SVR EROSION
6.0 07/08 PM 3.0 3.0 27-28 SVR EROSION
6.1 08/09 AM 3.8 2.3 17-24 SVR EROSION

NANTUCKET SOUTH COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
2.7 05/06 PM 2.7 0.0 3 NONE
3.8 06/07 AM 3.6 0.2 3-4 NONE
3.5 07/07 PM 2.7 0.8 7-10 NONE
4.4 07/08 AM 3.6 0.8 13-15 NONE
3.6 07/08 PM 2.8 0.8 16-18 NONE
4.4 08/09 AM 3.6 0.8 14-17 NONE


----------



## ducaticorse

Double bang for me over six inches. Hoping for eight here in Boston... Fingers certainly crosssed at this point!!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

8 inches, over two days, hell, I can handle all that by myself. Talk about saving on labor hours!!!!!


----------



## BBC co

WXeastern
Thunderstorms out ahead of the cold front are racing eastward into the Carolina coastal plain tonight as a large comma head of snow is currently taking shape over the OH valley. Snow may get as far south as the Northern GA mtns before this massive late season winter storm system is finished.


----------



## lucky921

ducaticorse;1615348 said:


> Double bang for me over six inches. Hoping for eight here in Boston... Fingers certainly crosssed at this point!!!!


hope over 12 3x bang


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1615348 said:


> Double bang for me over six inches. Hoping for eight here in Boston... Fingers certainly crosssed at this point!!!!


Same here. Over 6 in is double


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

4 to 8 6 to 10 what ever we get will be good for me


----------



## lucky921

Morrissey snow removal;1615378 said:


> 4 to 8 6 to 10 what ever we get will be good for me


like more but long time snowing so i'll get hours


----------



## lucky921

channel 4 boston just said snow total change can't wait to see what the new models say


----------



## BBC co

they say get a bigger plow/truck lol










Here is the 0z NAM Snowfall map valid through Friday AM. Remember this is just what this model shows. GFS is next.










it is interesting how much snow is in mid ny that I assume has to go some where wondering if we see snow into Saturday some places ??


----------



## BBC co

Here is the latest NOAA Probability maps for the percentage chance of snowfall greater than 4, 8 and 12 inches thru Fri AM


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1615523 said:


>


I'm in the 4-6" - don't see it happening. Maybe 2-3"


----------



## FordFisherman

Upton seems bullish on this one, or Taunton is ultra conservative?


----------



## BillyRgn

Still 38 degrees here and the ground is pretty warm


----------



## BBC co

raining here for the better part of the over night it looks


----------



## CashinH&P

Raining up here in Manchester NH. Way to warm for snow. Im in the 4-6 area but the ground seems too warm for any accumulation if it does turn to snow in the next day or so.


----------



## quigleysiding

Weather guessers say all rain for me on the coast .Maybe 1-3 :realmad:


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I don't see our area getting anything out of this. Seems way too warm.


----------



## BBC co

still 2 days left the majority of atmospheric change is yet to come, once tonight hits and it's closer there will be a drop in temps i think but the coast is gonna be a hard sell as usual not arguing that. Just alot is still yet to play out and a long period of time till it's near qq time.


----------



## BBC co

this is for where the storm is down south but will apply to us also just later as it gets closer to us..

*Tri-State Weather 
If you have wet roads or just rain, hang in there. The coastal storm is just getting started. This will generate its own cold air and crank up the winds. Expect a turn over to snow in the next few hours
*


















Snowing heavily at the Washington Monument in DC, posted 2 hours ago


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Pretty cool site for live state by state webcams!

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/index.html


----------



## KartAnimal29

Look at Asia and how the warmth blows up and pushes the cold air to the south. Old Man Winter isn't done yet and this could very well go into April . If you like snow , the 20th time frame looks like a good one and the Farmer Almanac as says a big north east storm for that time

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/intraseasonal/temp10anim.gif


----------



## BBC co




----------



## leigh

I wish these weather forecasts/ forecasters would take into account ground temps/air temps.Big difference between snowfall and accumulating snowfall,especially late season snows. Now that the daylight hours are longer and the sun is stronger.Tough to get accumulating during day when it's well above freezing. With the temps we have i'm thinking if I salt heavily when the rain turns to snow I can burn off most of it,get rid of some of this tonnagepayup Our 3-6 will probably an inch or two


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1615566 said:


> Old Man Winter isn't done yet and this could very well go into April . If you like snow , the 20th time frame looks like a good one and the Farmer Almanac as says a big north east storm for that time


Give it a rest:waving: geez not even done with this one.(just kidding) You care to make any predictions for snowfall around the 20th? Careful you may have already lost the house with this storm. (need you out by June 1st, ok?)


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1615578 said:


> Give it a rest:waving: (just kidding)Not even done with this one. You care to make any predictions for snowfall around the 20th? Careful you may have already lost the house with this storm. (need you out by June 1st, ok?)


20th , no way.

The storm hasn't even got here yet, but if we make it to 6 in. I win :laughing:


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1615583 said:


> 20th , no way.
> 
> The storm hasn't even got here yet, but if we make it to 6 in. I win :laughing:


no way, i have 6" - you start at 6.1":waving: that just isn't happening.


----------



## BBC co

Just looked at the 12NAM showing us getting the real part of the storm phasing in around midnight and it looks big... Temps are not gonna be an issue once this thing gets up here it's generating cold air as well as going to draw north cold blocking down and merge with another system out of Canada and pull all that cold air out with it as it goes so major accumulations will be all day tomorrow 12am thru Friday it looks, with exception on the very coastal areas, I say we all get 6" for the most part. 

People should spend more time preparing then complaining about the lack of snow 24 hours out still 


Parts of Virginia have hit the 18" mark as projected by the EURO snowfall maps and they are warmer then us so move on to the next concern other then temps atleast


ohhh man Kart u see DT's latest self glorification rant yet//? wanted to stab myself in the eye after looking at teh intro


----------



## BBC co

Worthy of it's own post just seen this confirming my above post.
*
Tri-State Weather
The new 12z NAM is coming in now and some potentially very interesting developments. It is yet again colder and stronger...if correct this would develop very heavy snow over a large portion of the northeast. Maps and more details soon as we continue to analyze the data.*


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1615585 said:


> no way, i have 6" - you start at 6.1":waving: That just isn't happening.


hahahahaha


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1615586 said:


> ohhh man Kart u see DT's latest self glorification rant yet//? wanted to stab myself in the eye after looking at teh intro


Ya I seen that a little wile ago. He's suck a jerk


----------



## linckeil

so cold air comes in with the storm. but what happens when the storm moves out on friday? does it take the cold air with it? what will the tempatures be on saturday when the storm in long gone? i've heard reports of temps near 50 for the weekend.


----------



## BBC co

possible the temps do either to early to say we need to wait and see what occurs with it drawing air from the north and the other system if it develops behind it in ny and comes thru after extending the storm by tonight tomorrow am we will know way more just a wait and watch storm atm 



Tri-State Weather
The new 12z NAM is coming in now and some potentially very interesting developments. It is yet again expanding the precipitation shield...if correct this would develop very heavy snow over a large portion of the northeast. Maps and more details soon as we continue to analyze the data.


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1615585 said:


> no way, i have 6" - you start at 6.1":waving: that just isn't happening.


Steven D just tweeted this about the NAM ; New NAM very interesting as the guidance attempts to form a deformation zone over the Hudson Valley to southern New England.IF this happens, then very heavy snow, separate from the primary storm, would develop.This is a development that has to be watched but I don't feel comfortable putting out snow maps on this threat.Instead of producing banding over Long Island tomorrow morning, the model produces a completely different solution.

I'm not done yet brother :laughing: I haven't looked at anything since last night's 0z and don't plan on looking ay anything till 3 this afternoon. Getting ready to head to Waterbury to do some window shopping at Schmidts & Serafines with a buddy. Need to pick up a new hedge trimmer for this season


----------



## BBC co

well looking at the NAM myself I see that the second storm seems to fast track it right thru ny merging with the front rather then the rear of Saturn creating a much more intense storm over us thru mid day friday model on GRearth is still running can't see past that atm. But there is a big difference from yesterday and now that I see


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1615603 said:


> Need to pick up a new hedge trimmer for this season


Why? At this rate winter is never going to end.

Where do you go in Waterbury?


----------



## quigleysiding

BBC co;1615605 said:


> well looking at the NAM myself I see that the second storm seems to fast track it right thru ny merging with the front rather then the rear of Saturn creating a much more intense storm over us thru mid day friday model on GRearth is still running can't see past that atm. But there is a big difference from yesterday and now that I see


So what does that mean for us?


----------



## BBC co

i think there is going to be sharp band drops for the first few miles in from the shores as always but not to jump the gun all the interior would see increases in the snow fall maps by inches if there is enough cold air it will up the ratio to 1:10 and that could mean +4" to the totals if they have a 2" precipitation prediction. Lets not jump on that boat yet we need all the info to come in so like Kart said by 3pm today would be a better time to reevaluate the maps till then we just get to watch model tv for a few more hours.


----------



## rjfetz1

From Accuweather-

The storm will under go multiple strengthening and weakening phases, causing the precipitation area to wobble around. Marginal temperatures will also play a role in causing part of the storm to be rain and some of the snow that falls to melt on roads for a time.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Snowfall Totals through 10am. The winner so far is West Virginia with 17 inches and climbing.


























~~~WARNING DT RANT BELOW~~~
MODERATE ;/ HEAVY SNOW TO LAST OVER CENTRAL VA RIC METRO UNTIL 7PM OR SO

I just finished reading the discussion from NWS WAKEFIELD... And it's a really good discussion except I'm wondering exactly what particular storm the talking about because it doesn't seem to be this one

This is the RADAR and the surface map .. the radar is from 930am .. the surface map is from 10am. THE LOW is in RED as you can see... we can tell this by the winds around the LOW and the pressure... NOTICE THAT NYC NJ DEL EASTERN MD and se VA are all in the LOW 40S or near 40s degrees with EAST WINDS --

see the BLACK line? that line shows NE or N winds vs EAST winds

This is exactly what i said the issue would be yesteaday... These area are too warm for rain UNTIL the Low goes further East .. THEN the BLACK LIEN will move EAST DC temps will drops as weill BWI and the Delmarva and they will go over to heavy snow


----------



## BBC co




----------



## THEGOLDPRO

BBC co;1615652 said:


>


We didnt ask, so please leave lol


----------



## mjlawncare

On and off snow showers here the past hour


----------



## BBC co




----------



## siteworkplus

THEGOLDPRO;1615654 said:


> We didnt ask, so please leave lol


GOLDPRO I'm starting to think you suffer from CHIONOPHOBIA

the fear of snow


----------



## BBC co

siteworkplus;1615662 said:


> GOLDPRO I'm starting to think you suffer from CHIONOPHOBIA
> 
> the fear of snow


:laughing:










*
REPORT FROM WINTER GREEN - Virginia.. from director of Operations
its a " f--king blizzard.. 22 " high wind .. power is out all areas high winds structural damage to to porches and windows..."*


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I hate snow lol.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

After that blizzard a few weeks ago i have developed PTSD, Post Traumatic Snow Disorder.


----------



## rjfetz1

I see all these maps and these warnings being posted here. This is from NOAA for my neck of the woods, North central CT. Snow accumulation predictions in bold. I understand more snow could be coming Thursday night/Friday. Again, this is from NOAA website. All they do is weather.

7-DAY FORECAST

This Afternoon A chance of snow showers, mainly after 3pm. Cloudy, with a high near 37. Northeast wind 14 to 16 mph, with gusts as high as 38 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. Little or no snow accumulation expected.
Tonight Snow likely, mainly after 11pm. Cloudy, with a low around 28. North wind 15 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 40 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of around an inch possible*.
Thursday Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Breezy, with a north wind 16 to 21 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possibl*e.
Thursday Night Snow. Low around 27. North wind around 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%.
Friday A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Breezy, with a north wind 16 to 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%.
Friday Night A slight chance of rain and snow showers before 8pm, then a slight chance of snow showers between 8pm and 10pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around 26. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
Saturday Sunny, with a high near 46.


----------



## BBC co

THEGOLDPRO;1615669 said:


> After that blizzard a few weeks ago i have developed PTSD, Post Traumatic Snow Disorder.


looooooooooooooooooooooooool this one may turn out to be worse then the one that gave you the disorder you better pack your bags for teh looney bin :realmad::laughing:


----------



## rjfetz1

THEGOLDPRO;1615669 said:


> After that blizzard a few weeks ago i have developed PTSD, Post Traumatic Snow Disorder.


That's to bad man, I have read about that, its not good.

After a blizzard, anything shy of a foot is like a dusting, which should not trigger any new episodes of PTSD. So you will be good

Sun just came out here.


----------



## rjfetz1

PTSD: Post Traumatic Snow Disorder.

One more flake and I'm going to lose my s**t.


----------



## Krrz350

A few giant flakes mixed in with rain in Middleboro, My dogs are acting extra crazy....


----------



## BBC co

good luck with that outlook RJ that will change in an hour i'm sure if not by dinner then










The pressure has been slowly dropping this morning, it will continue to slowly deepen as it moves north and east.

Several inches have already fallen in parts of Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland and southern Pennsylvania.

Friday as the backside of the event will see a 2nd burst of snow.

*The 12Z NAM and GFS are in....The GFS looks a little wetter with the coastal than it was on 6z. it is also trending back north a bit..... The NAM is still looking very wet. ...see what the 12Z Euro does.*

For NYS the best chance for accumulating snows would be south and east of Albany, heavier accumulations would be across the Catskills, Poconos, lower Hudson Valley, and SE New England. 
Winter storm and wind advisories are up across the region. Coastal flood warnings are up as well.


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1615676 said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooool this one may turn out to be worse then the one that gave you the disorder you better pack your bags for teh looney bin :realmad::laughing:


Wbz 4 just said bulk of storm going out to sea


----------



## BBC co

right well they have to tell you some thing, it's going to go out to sea and get stronger maybe I don't see it missing us by any stretch (again they also use info hours old)

BOSTON -1. This is a long-duration storm. It begins tonight and may last well into Friday.

MAJOR STORM: HOUR-BY-HOUR SNOWFALL

MORE
2. This storm looks to continue the trend of very complex, difficult to predict storms, with very borderline temperatures for snow. This trend started after the Blizzard of 2013.

3. Power outage potential is another big wildcard. The potential is there, as what snow falls will be wet and winds will be strong.

4. Spring storms have many more variables than winter storms. This time of year sun angle, water temperature, ground temperature all have even more significances in snowfall forecasts. Sometime just the setting of the sun can change a cold rain to a wet snow.

5. The snow amounts are very difficult to specifically predict. Because of the time of year, the impact of snow may be mitigated some during daylight hours, especially from mid-morning to mid-late afternoon.

6. Ordinarily, elevated areas such as Worcester County would get the most snow, but the heaviest precipitation may fall closer to the coast, possibly neutralizing that effect some.

7. Wind will be a big factor. Northeast winds will howl. Gusts could exceed 50 mph at the coast.

8. Pay close attention to tides. Tides are not astronomically high, but combined with the wind we could see significant beach erosion and flooding.

9. Three high tide cycles may be impacted. Thursday: 6:28 a.m. and 7:13 p.m. Friday: 7:35am. The morning tides are higher and if the wind can maintain a northeast direction through the Friday morning high tide this might be the most destructive. If the winds come around more to the north or west there would be less of an impact Friday morning.

10. The potential exists for school delays and closings on both Thursday and Friday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/weather/Storm-T...19189460/-/5dvtl2z/-/index.html#ixzz2MmQjysxh


----------



## lawn king

Looks like a heavy rain event for us along the coast!


----------



## bswalks

lucky921;1615690 said:


> Wbz 4 just said bulk of storm going out to sea


I heard Barry Burbank on 1030am radio say about the same.

Heaviest down the cape, 3 inches.

When I checked the news at 12, most stations showed same amounts as this morning, 
3-6, 4-8, couple inches down the cape.

Tough storm to figure out!


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**WEATHER UPDATE**

I'm still sticking with what I said before, a few modifications have been made to my map though (very small changes).

THIS STORM WILL COME AT US IN TWO WAVES. One wave is tonight into tomorrow morning. Then we'll most likely see a lull in the action through Thursday. Then by Thursday evening into Friday morning I think we'll see more accumulating snow.
Nothing major, just an annoyance for the AM commutes.

(FYI, I think most of the shoreline would see a lot of the snow, but because of the warmer air, I think some shoreline towns will be mixing quite a bit with some rain)










Here's a look at the 300mb level....I've outlined where a jet streak is located that will aid in the development of the coastal as it moves north and east.









Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Current radar shows small showers of rain & snow, but under them, it comes down pretty hard! This is a very important clue from nature - a sign of "instability" in the lower levels of the atmosphere. This instability should only increase overnight Wednesday night through Thursday, meaning precipitation production will be efficient. Put simply, where it snows and rains, it will do so heavily at times. Interestingly, when coupled with elevation variances in temperature, this only increases the likelihood of varying amounts between communities, as those under such bursts will find higher amounts. Should continue to be an interesting storm from a science perspective to study and estimate.










Tri-State Weather
From Jeff Berardelli: 'In my many years of forecasting I have seen some tough forecasts. This is definitely one of the tougher ones because there are so many variables. I've seen images posted joking of snowfall amounts between 0-16"... well if ever there was a storm that deserved that it is this one. The issues are many: 1. Surface temps will be above freezing for a good chunk of the event. 2. It won't really be just one event which means melting will occur in between events. 3. The 2nd retro-grading surge of moisture is a very difficult phenomena for any forecaster or model to handle. 4. The banding is impossible to place but will be paramount for accumulation because without heavy heavy snow the snow won't accumulate with sfc temps of 34. etc... oh and add to that nighttime in which most of the accumulation will happen because of March sun angle issues and also elevation which will end up being very important here. I'm sure there are more complexities but no need to list them all. My view of this storm is "birds eye" and not in the thick of the storm. Toughest part is communicating all this to the viewers as an on-air met in the storm. Undoubtedly some folks will get blasted with heavy wet snow over a foot while 2 towns away 2 inches will fall. Tough to win as a forecaster in this scenario.'


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1615689 said:


> good luck with that outlook RJ that will change in an hour i'm sure if not by dinner then


I hear what your saying BBC, just confused to what they are saying - I'm not even in a winter weather advisory!!! and never have been. They are sticking to the EURO from what I understand. Totals have also gone way done since this time yesterday. Yesterday Kart bet his house on 6-12", now you post 3-6". Confused.


----------



## BBC co

Basically all the maps for accumulation totals are not factoring individual areas of elevation and doubtful they have the full temp data factored in,(making them all the lower end of the possibilities) There are alot of things still yet to play out and Kart factors all that in when he posts they do not probably, like the merging cold air masses from the north that are going to come into play for us, but it's just my guess. They have to be conservative in their posts they can't just make big mistakes and say meh oh well, no one will watch them any more, on the other hand no one can fire Kart  (acception of DT who says wtv flys thru his mind and out his fingers)

I said it late monday I think we all get into the 6" range with exception of a mile or so inland from the shores on all the coastal areas still feel that should be the case minus the cape and I'm sure there are going to be some 20" areas like in Virginia I highly doubt it blows ots so much drawing it up here.

Also your supposed to get the beginning of it this late afternoon/evening when temps drop = more snow will fall will it stay in the day tomorrow who knows but the chance to push it before dawn is there with a repeat tomorrow night


----------



## BBC co

First death of Saturn sea conditions in Scituate buddy just found it


----------



## unhcp

Looks like all the snow will be a second storm coming Thursday Night/Friday AM, not holding my breath on that one


----------



## CashinH&P

unhcp;1615739 said:


> Looks like all the snow will be a second storm coming Thursday Night/Friday AM, not holding my breath on that one


What have you seen for our area? The sun was just truing to poke out here in Manchester?


----------



## unhcp

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...rom-new-york-to/91358901001?channel=top_story


----------



## BBC co

I wish bernies videos were in text as well as video hate having to listen to them but I like his reports


----------



## aclawn

I still think there alot of warm air being pull in with these storm which i think is going to cut our snow totals or be all rain along the coast for today.Tomorrow look alot more promising for the coastal cities.


----------



## BBC co

not directly related to ct but general area


----------



## BBC co

crazy hail falling here fast


----------



## durafish

Rain in RI...


----------



## bswalks

CashinH&P;1615741 said:


> What have you seen for our area? The sun was just truing to poke out here in Manchester?


Still poking through in nashua


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1615608 said:


> Why? At this rate winter is never going to end.
> 
> Where do you go in Waterbury?


http://www.schmidtspower.com/


----------



## melldog55

*snow for RI*



durafish;1615773 said:


> Rain in RI...


No 4-8 even for me in southern RI. RIDOT already has everyone in.


----------



## durafish

melldog55;1615830 said:


> No 4-8 even for me in southern RI. RIDOT already has everyone in.


Oh I was talking about currently. Now is like a mix.


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Amazing - the current "predictability" of the jet stream pattern over New England tomorrow (the governing Westerly wind pattern at about 25,000 feet in altitude) is 20-30%. That's amazingly low for 24 hours out, and means the most agreed upon solution for the jet stream pattern above us Thursday finds only 20-30% agreement. It always amazes me the amount of time we struggle with nailing down rain/snow line, elevation differences, and exact amount variances, only to step back and realize the most likely solution of the pattern aloft, let along nuances on the ground, is only 20-30% certain! No complaints, it's what we meteorologists signed up for...but still astounding and humbling to consider how many unknowns are inherent in the process. In fact, it's inherent unknowns that keep my profession humbling. Even when you nail the forecast, you (should) walk away & ask: "Did I? Or did I just get really lucky?" Either works.


----------



## 351crules

BBC co;1615873 said:


> Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
> Amazing - the current "predictability" of the jet stream pattern over New England tomorrow (the governing Westerly wind pattern at about 25,000 feet in altitude) is 20-30%. That's amazingly low for 24 hours out, and means the most agreed upon solution for the jet stream pattern above us Thursday finds only 20-30% agreement. It always amazes me the amount of time we struggle with nailing down rain/snow line, elevation differences, and exact amount variances, only to step back and realize the most likely solution of the pattern aloft, let along nuances on the ground, is only 20-30% certain! No complaints, it's what we meteorologists signed up for...but still astounding and humbling to consider how many unknowns are inherent in the process. In fact, it's inherent unknowns that keep my profession humbling. Even when you nail the forecast, you (should) walk away & ask: "Did I? Or did I just get really lucky?" Either works.


so what does that mean? no snow?


----------



## Krrz350

I just walked my driveway and we are definitely getting hammered, once i got to the end of my driveway i turned around and there was already three checks in the mailbox.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Upgraded to a winter storm warning, Worcester County


----------



## 02powerstroke

every station says rain for the cape. except channel 5 they say 1-3 but there time line euro thing shows 8". and the winter storm watch for barnstable county says 4-8"? whicked helpful.....


----------



## BBC co




----------



## durafish

^^^^^that happened right near me a few years back except the entire canopy collapsed and slide to the side. I don't know who designs these things but poles in the middle will not support the outside corners for any additional weight.


----------



## BBC co

well the latest GFS and NAM are pretty weak on the coasts it's more a watch the temps and radar at this point any way but ugly was what came to mind when i looked (red square is my town) just to elaborate a bit all that red snow amount can pretty much land any where, if the storm adjust track at all so it's not a white flag for us by any means, but as we all know temps and sunlight are the killers so fingers crossed still for my 6" i'd gladly take 3 tonight 3 tomorrow night rather then fight retards in parking lots all day tomorrow any way



















In the end some of us will win and some of us as always will get shafted good luck to everyone hope we all can get out once any way...


----------



## jandjcarpentry

02powerstroke;1615918 said:


> every station says rain for the cape. except channel 5 they say 1-3 but there time line euro thing shows 8". and the winter storm watch for barnstable county says 4-8"? whicked helpful.....


Ch 4 says 4 To 8 and ch 7 says 0 nothing all rain. Wtf


----------



## siteworkplus

Krrz350;1615688 said:


> A few giant flakes mixed in with rain in Middleboro, My dogs are acting extra crazy....


thats messed

Mine too


----------



## BBC co

I don;t understand why everyone is having issues mine is working fine outside


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1615972 said:


> thats messed
> 
> Mine too


mine too.......hmmmm. I hope that means no snow


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1615979 said:


> mine too.......hmmmm. I hope that means no snow


another PTSD victim

its an epidemic


----------



## BBC co




----------



## Morrissey snow removal

3 to 6 here


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Raining here hope it stays rain.


----------



## Krrz350

mulcahy mowing;1616022 said:


> Raining here hope it stays rain.


You guys might fit in better on this forum.....

http://rainmeter.net/forum/


----------



## mansf123

Im just not feeling this storm for some reason. I hope im wrong...plows are on ready to roll. My crackberry **** the bed and they cant get me a new phone until tmrw so im back to using a phone from 10 years ago. not happy


----------



## theholycow

durafish;1615947 said:


> ^^^^^that happened right near me a few years back except the entire canopy collapsed and slide to the side. I don't know who designs these things but poles in the middle will not support the outside corners for any additional weight.


They also aren't designed to win a fight with a camper.


----------



## BBC co

LOL'd a bit on that one Krrz


----------



## leigh

All hooked up and come home to "latest forecast",nothing tonight for us down in Ct.Maybe a few inches tommorow night.Windy though.


----------



## Maleko

have a bad feeling we wont get any plowable snow here in Ct.
Just seems to warm I dont think it gets below freezing tonight plus the ground is warm


----------



## Bison

It feels like it's going to take 6" just to cool the ground enough to accumulate any snow


----------



## Grant9454

BBC is that map a joke??


----------



## ducaticorse

U guys in MA stating that you're only getting rain right now.. So what? The storm isnt even going to be here till tomorrow morning lol....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

loaded up with salt for whatever happins.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Maleko;1616053 said:


> have a bad feeling we wont get any plowable snow here in Ct.
> Just seems to warm I dont think it gets below freezing tonight plus the ground is warm


It's all good man. This doesn't start till 8am for SE CT, Still looking at a good amount of snow. Hartford is being shown at almost an inch on precipitation and surface temps are projected to be right at freezing all day tomorrow. Upper Level temps are well below freezing. Just give it some time, it's coming. It just got delayed a bit.


----------



## Maleko

KartAnimal29;1616094 said:


> It's all good man. This doesn't start till 8am for SE CT, Still looking at a good amount of snow. Hartford is being shown at almost an inch on precipitation and surface temps are projected to be right at freezing all day tomorrow. Upper Level temps are well below freezing. Just give it some time, it's coming. It just got delayed a bit.


Thanks. im hoping your right.
Everyone, i mean everyone around here where i am is loaded up, plows on etc like a blizzard is coming. hope we all didnt scare the storm out to sea...:laughing:


----------



## CashinH&P

Maleko;1616115 said:


> Thanks. im hoping your right.
> Everyone, i mean everyone around here where i am is loaded up, plows on etc like a blizzard is coming. hope we all didnt scare the storm out to sea...:laughing:


Boy you should see guys up here. The storm wont hit nh until late thursday night but guys have been loaded since yesterday.


----------



## leigh

I'm going to stick my neck out,ignore all the fancy maps and go with 25 years experience and say there is no way any snow that falls during day tomorrow will ever accumulate on asphalt! Maybe tomorrow night a couple inches,although by then this storm may be history.Just trying to be realistic,not negative.This is for southern Ct, rest of you guys plow away!


----------



## unhcp

leigh;1616126 said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out,ignore all the fancy maps and go with 25 years experience and say there is no way any snow that falls during day tomorrow will ever accumulate on asphalt! Maybe tomorrow night a couple inches,although by then this storm may be history.Just trying to be realistic,not negative.This is for southern Ct, rest of you guys plow away!


I totally agree, any snow will be from the second storm tomorrow night into Friday


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1616126 said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out,ignore all the fancy maps and go with 25 years experience and say there is no way any snow that falls during day tomorrow will ever accumulate on asphalt! Maybe tomorrow night a couple inches,although by then this storm may be history.Just trying to be realistic,not negative.This is for southern Ct, rest of you guys plow away!


This has always been a 2 part storm.Wed night Thurs night. It's just we are not going to see anything tonight and that's fine as we where only going to see a few in tonight anyways. Thurs night as always the majority of the snow fall. Plus this is right on track as to what the EURO has been showing. U have to take a little bit out of each model, you can't just loko at one in particular. All the short range model are still showing the same amount of precipitation. I'm not worried nor am I going to loos any sleep over it.


----------



## ducaticorse

unhcp;1616131 said:


> I totally agree, any snow will be from the second storm tomorrow night into Friday


LOL, thats exactly what they ALL have been forecasting.... Way to go Sherlock.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Krrz350;1616029 said:


> You guys might fit in better on this forum.....
> 
> http://rainmeter.net/forum/


Lighten up.


----------



## leigh

KartAnimal29;1616142 said:


> This has always been a 2 part storm.Wed night Thurs night. It's just we are not going to see anything tonight and that's fine as we where only going to see a few in tonight anyways. Thurs night as always the majority of the snow fall. Plus this is right on track as to what the EURO has been showing. U have to take a little bit out of each model, you can't just loko at one in particular. All the short range model are still showing the same amount of precipitation. I'm not worried nor am I going to loos any sleep over it.


Hey,I'm just trying to convince myself so I can switch from drinking coffee and going to bed early,to hitting the bottle and sleeping in tomorrow! I'm convinced!


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1616147 said:


> LOL, thats exactly what they ALL have been forecasting.... Way to go Sherlock.


looooooooooooolz spool is that u, did the chains work in the rain


----------



## ducaticorse

leigh;1616155 said:


> Hey,I'm just trying to convince myself so I can switch from drinking coffee and going to bed early,to hitting the bottle and sleeping in tomorrow! I'm convinced!


Dude, send me your address. I'm going to send you a check so you can go out and by yourself a proper bottle of brandy....


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1616158 said:


> looooooooooooolz spool is that u, did the chains work in the rain


I dont get it?


----------



## nepatsfan

ducaticorse;1616147 said:


> LOL, thats exactly what they ALL have been forecasting.... Way to go Sherlock.


Seriously....was that news lol....the snow is tomorrow night. That's what I saw on every channel


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1616161 said:


> I dont get it?


was nothing toward you, better left unexplained..



























the new model is hotter we should rebound tomorrow/fri


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1616181 said:


> was nothing toward you, better left unexplained..


DC shut down the entire city and got nothing LOL....


----------



## KartAnimal29

leigh;1616155 said:


> Hey,I'm just trying to convince myself so I can switch from drinking coffee and going to bed early,to hitting the bottle and sleeping in tomorrow! I'm convinced!


I'm more of a Guinness drinking


----------



## BBC co

NAM is looking better will post pics in a sec 








Heavy Equipment brought in to clear snow in Fishersville, VA where over 20 inches accumulated.
Photo by Joe Humphrey


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1616094 said:


> It's all good man. This doesn't start till 8am for SE CT, Still looking at a good amount of snow. Hartford is being shown at almost an inch on precipitation and surface temps are projected to be right at freezing all day tomorrow. Upper Level temps are well below freezing. Just give it some time, it's coming. It just got delayed a bit.


hey kart what your thoughts for boston thanks


----------



## quigleysiding

Did Spool end up with all rain?/ : :waving: Too bad he was ready to go fight a blizzard :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

last run 









this run


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1616195 said:


> hey kart what your thoughts for boston thanks


To tell you the truth man I really haven't look at much today and I'm currently having a conversation about Catherine Bell on FB with a few friends 

I'll let ya know a little later man when I look at the 0z runs. If you can look at what the EURO is saying right now. The GFS is nothing but garbage in this range. Also look at the NAM and SREF


----------



## BBC co

OK to touch on the subject of boston.. I will do my best to post what I see for stuff to come but this was just posted

Tri-State Weather
hmmm......first two 00z model runs of the night continue to defy logic for tomorrow night with high snowfall totals NYC to Boston


----------



## leigh

ducaticorse;1616159 said:


> Dude, send me your address. I'm going to send you a check so you can go out and by yourself a proper bottle of brandy....


No need for a check, but open to suggestions! Enlighten me oh purveyor of fine spirits


----------



## mwalsh9152

ducaticorse;1616159 said:


> Dude, send me your address. I'm going to send you a check so you can go out and by yourself a proper bottle of brandy....





leigh;1616205 said:


> No need for a check, but open to suggestions! Enlighten me oh purveyor of fine spirits


something that wasnt made in a bathtub in Southie is a good start Thumbs Up


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1616204 said:


> OK to touch on the subject of boston.. I will do my best to post what I see for stuff to come but this was just posted
> 
> Tri-State Weather
> hmmm......first two 00z model runs of the night continue to defy logic for tomorrow night with high snowfall totals NYC to Boston


thanks guys been long day had to replace ball joints had to cut one out sucked


----------



## BBC co

*Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Salisbury, MA, Director of Emergency Operations Bob Cook lets NECN know there are "mandatory evacuations" for immediate ocean front, Atlantic & Central Ave, North End Blvd up to #400. Though "mandatory evacuations" cannot bring forcible removal of residents, Salisbury is urging these affected residents get out tonight (Wednesday). The director makes a point most emergency managers would like to get across - in summary: we cannot force you to leave, but if you decide to stay, we truly may not be able to reach you if you need help.
*


----------



## mwalsh9152

I did 600 miles on a tour of Maine today, quite glad to see that there will be nothing overnight!


----------



## BBC co

Here is the two models the NAM and RPM snowfall projections. These are just what the models show and we continue to believe they are way overdone for a number of reasons.










NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Eastern New England it's your turn tomorrow into friday. Im really concerned about storm surge along the coast. This storm is crawling and will give more time for water to push in from the Northeast. Don't be surprised if evacuations occur. (WXRS)


----------



## BBC co

West Virginia and Virginia got hit hard today...12-18 inches of snow......Northern Maryland also did ok......The rain / snow line stayed west and north of D.C. ... so temperatures didn't stay cold enough for snow......... Tomorrow the storm will cause snow to breakout in New England .......On the Map you can see the stream of moisture; the problem is marginal temperatures..... this will cause forecast headaches tomorrow just as it did today.....But, unlike today the air will be a little colder than it was in the Mid Atlantic, so we should do a bit better snow-wise. .. The upper level disturbance will interact with the coastal and pull it back to the northwest a bit ( talked about this a few days ago)......I still feel the forecast will verify in eastern MA , away from Cape Cod.....CT is still looking ok for 4-6 inches. it still looks like my call for light snowfall accumulations with perhaps a bit more than that in higher terrain, for the northern Hudson and Mohawk Valleys are ok, as well as the light to moderate snowfall accumulations for Catskills and southern Hudson Valley The Berks look to see a moderate snowfall of around 6 inches. .....I will post how the 00z model runs look like later tonight


----------



## KartAnimal29

Steven D just changed his forecast for tomorrow night. 5 -10 for most of CT now. 3-6 for southern CT with the Inverted trough set up. He doesn't do RI or MA


----------



## BBC co

time to get some rest this may get fun tomorrow see u guys in the am


----------



## durafish

Pretty dumb question but when will this start?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Around 6 to 8 am Dura


----------



## durafish

Ok I know you don't look much at RI but what's your thoughts, still 6-10?


----------



## KartAnimal29

durafish;1616260 said:


> Ok I know you don't look much at RI but what's your thoughts, still 6-10?


As I said earlier I really haven't look at much today.Majority of this isn't going to fall till tomorrow night. Lucky wanted to now what he's looking at in Boston and I said I'd look later but I'm gonna get some sleep right now. I usually get up around 5:30 and when I look around in the morning I'll take a look at the whole region for everyone. Where about in RI are you, N , S ?


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1616269 said:


> As I said earlier I really haven't look at much today.Majority of this isn't going to fall till tomorrow night. Lucky wanted to now what he's looking at in Boston and I said I'd look later but I'm gonna get some sleep right now. I usually get up around 5:30 and when I look around in the morning I'll take a look at the whole region for everyone. Where about in RI are you, N , S ?


thanks kart hope to be out sanding the doing roads where i live glad i have different areas to work at


----------



## vlc

Heading out to salt now. Asphalt is starting to freeze over here.


----------



## vlc

And here comes the snow!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

It's sticking here. Looks like a mid day change over to rain then back to snow tonight.


----------



## mjlawncare

Asphalts covered here headed out soon


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea gonna do a quick salt run here in a few.


----------



## quigleysiding

Not much here/ Maybe a little dust.


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'd pretty much go with this map but I'd change the 6-8 to 6-10 and the 2-4 in the center of CT and MA to 3-6. Any coastal areas will have a problem with mixing . The Cape does look like all rain. I'm sure this will change during the day as this is a tricky storm.

Today most areas will see bands of snow , with some accumulations. The main part of the storm doesn't hit till tonight into Friday morning.

Models are useless right now so don't both looking at them Just look at the radar


----------



## ducaticorse

Snow sticking here in Boston. If it doesnt warm up with the sun today, we're going to have some decent accumulation at the rate it's falling now, unless the precip slows up.


----------



## ejsmass2

Framingham update:

1/4 inch on ground. Gusty wind. Snow falling and sticking light to moderate.


----------



## lawn king

I had to go to logan airport @ 5:00 am, there was nothing in boston but wet roads. It was however, snowing heavy when i left my house in Norton.


----------



## LR3

@ Kart, that map doesn't show anything for the Groton area. Is it because there's nothing forecasted to hit? Or is ere a mistake?


----------



## KartAnimal29

LR3;1616358 said:


> @ Kart, that map doesn't show anything for the Groton area. Is it because there's nothing forecasted to hit? Or is ere a mistake?


No your at 3-6 with mixing. There are 3 different NWS office's that handle CT. The coast is Upton NY , Taunton MA is the map I posted, and Albany NY handles NW CT


----------



## BBC co

http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/winter/

have about a half an inch here on all surfaces so far sticking good and at a good rate










*Good Morning! Mass State Police reporting Winthrop Shore Drive closed due to breaking surf. Expect closures of DCR coast roads in and around Boston. (WXRS)*


----------



## KartAnimal29

Wind Direction Map. U can see why the MA Coast is going to have a problem with mixing


----------



## KartAnimal29

Upper Level Temps look fine for snow, well below freezing.


----------



## harrison6jd

just under 2 inches in northern RI. on the grass. roads are wet but not snowy.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616368 said:


> http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/winter/
> 
> have about a half an inch here on all surfaces so far sticking good and at a good rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good Morning! Mass State Police reporting Winthrop Shore Drive closed due to breaking surf. Expect closures of DCR coast roads in and around Boston. (WXRS)*


U have to b kidding. In Pembroke nothing. Not sticking at all. I'm not even far from u. Wtf


----------



## jandjcarpentry

35 degrees here. Been snow sleet and rain all morn. No accumulation. I am south but more inland


----------



## ducaticorse

3/4 inch in Boston. Sticking on roads. Winthrop shore drive gets closed when it drizzles out BTW.. LOL.


----------



## ss502gmc

I'm in S weymouth now heading home to East Bridgewater and there's about a 1/4 mile visibility and lots of slush on rt 18 and side roads got about an inch or better. Lookin good!


----------



## Iawr

Natick Ma reporting in..... 
Maybe a 1/4 inch not really sticking to much anymore. Was coming down good on the way to work around 6am, now just sleet.

At the least im getting a laugh looking out my office window at all the Die hards flying around.


----------



## BBC co

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Winn, ME *Train Derailment* Main St - RT 2. 15 Train cars have derailed with 2 leaking oil type product, DES & ME DOT have been requested to the scene, unknown amount of leak. Maine Box Alarm


Craig Allen On-Air Inc
Some sun in western NJ. Heavy snowshowers now in HV east of NYS Thruway. Off and on wet snow in CT and LI. Flurries in the City. Spotty rain and wet snow in coastal NJ. Oh brother. And it's far from over. Still very good indicators of a 1-4" snowfall for tonight ion many areas. Even 6" or so north & east suburbs IF all materializes. We see how well that worked out so far.

Never thought I'd say this but NWS could save million$ by scrapping the useless nam & gfs models and their younger siblings sref, nmm and arw. What in the world has happened to their even mediocre reliability? I'd be happy to use euro, ggem then rgem, and uk, suny mm5 in that order from this point on.


----------



## quigleysiding

!/2 inch here Roads still wet. Here is a link to all the R.I. traffic cams. You can see the whole state. http://www.tmc.dot.ri.gov/camcenter/camcenter.aspx . Not sure if the other states have them but i am sure they do.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

At work in Holden ma. There's a good 2 inches of heavy wet here. It goes on and off for a while but it is sticking. Must be the elevation.


----------



## Krrz350

n. carver snowing good with a bit of mix, not sticking at all.


----------



## lawn king

35 degrees here @ my shop in Hanover, gone over to 100% rain! Perhaps we will get a scrape out of it early friday morning?


----------



## aclawn

Some radar models.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1616396 said:


> I'd be happy to use euro, ggem then rgem, and uk, suny mm5 in that order from this point on.


Welcome aboard mate:waving: Its been my choice for days now, I have not paid any attention to the others.:salute:, but they did get alot of attention.


----------



## Iawr

Natick signing back in,

10:26am. Currently straight rain in Natick nothing on the ground. Town trucks seemed to have retired for a bit. Guy next door is scraping pavement with his avalanche in some sort of effort to justify his new plow he bought after the blizzard. I envy this mans motivation to waste money.

Natick signing out:salute:


----------



## rjfetz1

Skies are clearing, stopped spitting snow, heading out to clear up from part 1.....there i'm done. Nothing here but a dusting. Roads never got white.


----------



## Maleko

I still cant believe we are supposed to get 4-6 inches tonight in CT.
Ground way to warm, Been snowing all day here since 6am nothing but wet roads.

But hey the BIG ONE is coming tonight:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

still snowing here not sticking to my walk after I shoveled the initial 1/2" off side roads are a sloppy mess, town came by dropping salt on their way to lunch. 

I'll take this all day tho, saves me a lot of mental stress form dealing with loaded parking lots and back and forth on slick roads with every one out and about. CVS is the worst with the old people to, really happy this is gonna be a pm show if any thing. Saves my the hassle of paying for and finding some one to watch my kids too.

Some serious winds out there tho


----------



## leigh

39 degrees and sun doing its best to break through.Can't even trust radar over milford,we haven't had any precipt since Wed mid-day rain! Radar showed snow, must be virga.I've got my doubts for this enhanced snow tonight fro that sytem dropping down from the nw.Have to wait and see.


----------



## brimfield

I am looking at nothing here in Western Ma, just on the Western/central line. I will believe the big storm is here tonight if I wake up to it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

we have a slushy half inch hear


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
A late morning update: The unquestionable trend of the last 12-18 hours for tonight has been to collapse the east edge of the heavy snow potential east, closer to the coast. What happens with temps today is a huge factor - exactly how much warming is done by sun thru clouds to offset cold air. The critical importance of temperatures this eve/tonight is not a matter of 5-10 degrees, rather 0.5-2 degrees That New England is so cold right now, particularly Merrimack to Blackstone Valleys, including Boston's Metrowest, argues for significant snow into these areas Typical spring storms have wicked sharp snow accumulation gradients...it will be interesting to see where this one lands. For now, the best course of action is 95/495/Metrowest/immediate Boston burbs away from the seashore prep for potential 6-10" tonight, while i circle back with you after midday/early afternoon guidance.* I reference preps b/c I know many work clearing snow, etc - given colder trend would rather have you relaxed prepping today than scrambling tonight.* For the rest of us mortal folk, stronger sun angle and marginal temps means still no major probs on the roads today. Like last night, loss of sun effects overnight means roads ice up tonight away from immediate coast, accumulation resumes Obviously given whipping wind we will continue to see scattered Eastern New England outages & coastal flood thoughts unchanged.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1616503 said:


> Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
> A late morning update: The unquestionable trend of the last 12-18 hours for tonight has been to collapse the east edge of the heavy snow potential east, closer to the coast. What happens with temps today is a huge factor - exactly how much warming is done by sun thru clouds to offset cold air. The critical importance of temperatures this eve/tonight is not a matter of 5-10 degrees, rather 0.5-2 degrees That New England is so cold right now, particularly Merrimack to Blackstone Valleys, including Boston's Metrowest, argues for significant snow into these areas Typical spring storms have wicked sharp snow accumulation gradients...it will be interesting to see where this one lands. For now, the best course of action is 95/495/Metrowest/immediate Boston burbs away from the seashore prep for potential 6-10" tonight, while i circle back with you after midday/early afternoon guidance.* I reference preps b/c I know many work clearing snow, etc - given colder trend would rather have you relaxed prepping today than scrambling tonight.* For the rest of us mortal folk, stronger sun angle and marginal temps means still no major probs on the roads today. Like last night, loss of sun effects overnight means roads ice up tonight away from immediate coast, accumulation resumes Obviously given whipping wind we will continue to see scattered Eastern New England outages & coastal flood thoughts unchanged.


I'll take 6-10!!!!


----------



## BBC co

WBZ Weather
Fresh out of the oven, our latest snow map, same as before with a little bulls-eye in SE MA










Here is a 500mb chart showing what going on. It shows where the stalled coastal is sitting because of blocking between Canada and Greenland. I've also drawn in the shortwave that is moving out of the Great Lakes. The Interaction between the shortwave and the coastal will allow a inverted trough to develop that will counterclockwise around the storm. This will bring snow east to west across New England and New York State; even southeast PA, northern NJ, and NYC will see a bit of snow, today through Friday morning. A few inches for those around NYC and 6-8 inches for MA away from the Cape. Western portions of MA and CT into southern VT could see around 6 inches as well today.

Once that trough swings on through the area by later tomorrow, it'll open the door for some big changes temperature-wise for the weekend and early part of next week

The next storm will hit the West today and into the Plains this weekend. I think Colorado will pick up 12 to 18+ inches. out of this storm. The storm will bring additional snow to the Plains.....which will be welcomed news for the drought stricken region.










A look at radar.. Snow is moving east to west.










Weather Prediction Center (WPC) Probabilistic Winter Precipitation forecast for 6 inches or more of snow today and tomorrow...the color index on the left shows the odds.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616513 said:


> WBZ Weather
> Fresh out of the oven, our latest snow map, same as before with a little bulls-eye in SE MA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 500mb chart showing what going on. It shows where the stalled coastal is sitting because of blocking between Canada and Greenland. I've also drawn in the shortwave that is moving out of the Great Lakes. The Interaction between the shortwave and the coastal will allow a inverted trough to develop that will counterclockwise around the storm. This will bring snow east to west across New England and New York State; even southeast PA, northern NJ, and NYC will see a bit of snow, today through Friday morning. A few inches for those around NYC and 6-8 inches for MA away from the Cape. Western portions of MA and CT into southern VT could see around 6 inches as well today.
> 
> Once that trough swings on through the area by later tomorrow, it'll open the door for some big changes temperature-wise for the weekend and early part of next week
> 
> The next storm will hit the West today and into the Plains this weekend. I think Colorado will pick up 12 to 18+ inches. out of this storm. The storm will bring additional snow to the Plains.....which will be welcomed news for the drought stricken region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look at radar.. Snow is moving east to west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather Prediction Center (WPC) Probabilistic Winter Precipitation forecast for 6 inches or more of snow today and tomorrow...the color index on the left shows the odds.


Is that 8 to 12 my area?


----------



## BBC co

closer then any time leading up to now JJ. Again it can move anywhere, anytime still along way to go till it's over. Still say we all get mostly 6"+ out of it you and I are right on the line tho, so only time will tell. After 6pm we should get some nice info on temps and winds for the nights forecast to narrow the window a bit and then again after midnight with the EURO hoping to be out by then. New Euro is due up soon snow maps out by 2pm for it usually, but like Kart said they are pretty useless at this point just eye candy of what may happen...

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
‎**ROUND 2: SNOW UPDATE**

As some of you already know, this storm has already busted some other Meteorologist's forecasts down in the Mid-Atlantic states... very difficult to predict this one, I'll be honest.

I still think (even though a lot of the state didn't see ANY accumulations last night) were going to get AT LEAST 2-3 inches of snow statewide tonight. Like I wrote earlier, this storm was coming in two separate waves, and wave #2 will be rolling on in within a few hours (lets say Eastern CT around 2 pm and Western CT around 7 pm). There WILL be some spots that can see 4 inches of snow OR MORE by morning and those places will be the higher elevation of Litchfield, Hartford, Tolland, and Windham Counties. Even parts of Central CT (make a line from Danbury, to Hamden, to Norwich and places North of there) can get in on this 4 inch + event tonight.

**KEEP IN MIND, the BEST chance for the MOST snow will be highest elevations, like I noted before. Some of the lower elevations/valleys will be too warm tonight for all snow, and it'll take a little time for the transition to snow**

Snow should end between 7 am and 12 noon on Friday.

Keep it here.

*
NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Manhattan NY *Bomb Threat* PAPD has received a threat against all hudson river crossings and tunnels. (WXRS)*

Bob Hedlund
Just spoke with the Scituate Chief of Police. Several roads have flooding (Oceanside Drive, Central Ave, Turner Ave, 6th and 7th Ave). National Grid has repaired power damage to the Minot area and is now working on First Parish Road. If any individual or family needs to leave their house or neighborhood due to power outages or flooding, Scituate High School has a shelter set up with food and any other necessities. Please don't hesitate to use that service. Call 781 545 1212 for more information regarding that


----------



## Evil Diesel

Sharon ,MA has about 4" of snow and still snowing. Been clearing roads since 8:30. Mother nature's little spring gift.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616533 said:


> closer then any time leading up to now JJ. Again it can move anywhere, anytime still along way to go till it's over. Still say we all get mostly 6"+ out of it you and I are right on the line tho, so only time will tell. After 6pm we should get some nice info on temps and winds for the nights forecast to narrow the window a bit and then again after midnight with the EURO hoping to be out by then


Every time I say screw it bring on spring I get sucked back in. I would b happy with 4 or 5 in. Where did u get the wbz map?


----------



## Grant9454

Seekonk, MA has about 3" no longer sticking to roads they are just a slushy mess


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1616538 said:


> Every time I say screw it bring on spring I get sucked back in. I would b happy with 4 or 5 in. Where did u get the wbz map?


http://www.facebook.com/WBZWeather


----------



## ducaticorse

So Boston should be expecting the brunt tomorrow am between 7-12?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616547 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/WBZWeather


Great. Thanks. Hope it's right


----------



## Iawr

Signing back in for lunch. Todays meal, Buffalo chicken sub.
Moving on.
So from what i"m gathering we are expecting Boston and surronding area to get the force of this storm some time tomorrow morning? And that today is a little frusterating tease?


----------



## Evil Diesel

Snow is still sticking to the roads


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Nothing here. Driveway is black, roads are black. The only thing white is the windshield of the truck and the walkway


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Fresh from one of my buddies on fb...good at predicting weather. I trust him as much as I do this thread.

I NEED TO STRESS THIS***
Do not assume that because this storm was light this morning that it is over. 
There IS a disturbance in the Jet Stream that will enhance the snowfall across the region and dump an extra 12 inches PLUS tonight!!!!! This is a dangerous storm that is going un noticed by many people. PLEASE keep an eye out and try not to travel tonight.


----------



## abbe

2006Sierra1500;1616571 said:


> Fresh from one of my buddies on fb...good at predicting weather. I trust him as much as I do this thread.
> 
> I NEED TO STRESS THIS***
> Do not assume that because this storm was light this morning that it is over.
> There IS a disturbance in the Jet Stream that will enhance the snowfall across the region and dump an extra 12 inches PLUS tonight!!!!! This is a dangerous storm that is going un noticed by many people. PLEASE keep an eye out and try not to travel tonight.


No offense but i just dont see that happening


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1616571 said:


> Fresh from one of my buddies on fb...good at predicting weather. I trust him as much as I do this thread.
> 
> I NEED TO STRESS THIS***
> Do not assume that because this storm was light this morning that it is over.
> There IS a disturbance in the Jet Stream that will enhance the snowfall across the region and dump an extra 12 inches PLUS tonight!!!!! This is a dangerous storm that is going un noticed by many people. PLEASE keep an eye out and try not to travel tonight.


that b e nice


----------



## BBC co

ya defiantly agree with that Sierra. This has all the makings of a WTF just happened storm the media said ots lolz


----------



## durafish

Snowing like crazy but its not sticking to anything.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1616578 said:


> ya defiantly agree with that Sierra. This has all the makings of a WTF just happened storm the media said ots lolz


Lolololololol.....!!!! Hope so!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I can see the Norlun setup happening, and apparently my friend does too. Hes usually pretty reliable, as I said before


----------



## quigleysiding

I guess the forcast for the last few days came in handy for something. Got a pretty good sized check today from a slow payer Thumbs Up


----------



## abbe

quigleysiding;1616619 said:


> I guess the forcast for the last few days came in handy for something. Got a pretty good sized check today from a slow payer Thumbs Up


The state of Rhode Island? Haha


----------



## BBC co

Well looking at the latest NAM and the temps seem to be on our side for snow all but the cape and very shore line of e mass all of ct ri look like all snow tonight and good amounts based off the NAM not saying who's getting what as this is just to look at will post the pics and the GFS and EURO as they come out.

snow depth









previous run of snow depth









6 hour snow fall









Precip type


----------



## leigh

I'm sure most will be plowing / salting tonight.But these same forecasters called for2-4 last night.(sw ct) They cling to there forecasts to the bitter end! Look what happened in DC! zilch.This will be a highly variable "event" due to temps,elevation etc.I'm sure somewhere the forecast will be right. Do what we've been doing for years,watch the radar, look out the window and go plow.I've come to the conclusion that all these models in untrained (or trained) hands/interpretation mean very little, or you see what you want to see.Tea leaves,but it is entertaining- carry on:salute:


----------



## BBC co

Well here's a look at Satellite, Look at the classic comma shape. (You can see why the snow lovers wish the low had come closer).

As I've said, the interaction between the Upper Level Low (ULL) over the lakes and the parent low in the Atlantic is causing snow to move east to west....The snow is starting to fall in eastern NYS....it will move into the Western Mohawk Valley around 4 PM this afternoon. I Generally expect to see light snowfall accumulations 1-3 inches for the upper Hudson and Mohawk Valleys with perhaps a bit more in the Adirondacks and Catskills ( I put that in there to protect my backside more than anything else) The main thing I want to emphases is expect light accumulations......As for western New England (western MA, southern VT, northwestern CT) 6-8 inches is still possible. Eastern New England, which will not include Cape Cod and portions of southern and eastern Rhode Island.... 4-8 inches of snow, with local amounts over 10 inches (possible) in some of the higher terrain of northern Rhode Island, northern Connecticut, and Massachusetts, Today thru tomorrow.

The cold air and storm will depart this weekend, and we will get a taste of early springtime weather this weekend into the first part of next week. and Sunday. Temps will be in the 50's for many of us.......so we will see some serious snowmelt. Than w front will swing through bring cooler temps back into the picture.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616629 said:


> Well here's a look at Satellite, Look at the classic comma shape. (You can see why the snow lovers wish the low had come closer).
> 
> As I've said, the interaction between the Upper Level Low (ULL) over the lakes and the parent low in the Atlantic is causing snow to move east to west....The snow is starting to fall in eastern NYS....it will move into the Western Mohawk Valley around 4 PM this afternoon. I Generally expect to see light snowfall accumulations 1-3 inches for the upper Hudson and Mohawk Valleys with perhaps a bit more in the Adirondacks and Catskills ( I put that in there to protect my backside more than anything else) The main thing I want to emphases is expect light accumulations......As for western New England (western MA, southern VT, northwestern CT) 6-8 inches is still possible. Eastern New England, which will not include Cape Cod and portions of southern and eastern Rhode Island.... 4-8 inches of snow, with local amounts over 10 inches (possible) in some of the higher terrain of northern Rhode Island, northern Connecticut, and Massachusetts, Today thru tomorrow.
> 
> The cold air and storm will depart this weekend, and we will get a taste of early springtime weather this weekend into the first part of next week. and Sunday. Temps will be in the 50's for many of us.......so we will see some serious snowmelt. Than w front will swing through bring cooler temps back into the picture.


Is it still snowing in HINGHAM? Snowing pretty good here. Not really sticking though


----------



## unhcp

latest video from Bernie

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...s-for-southern/655578741001?channel=top_story


----------



## BBC co

Yup just turned over from light volume wet heavy stuff to hard small dry stuff covered everything in 10 minutes sticking nice now temps are dropping have a new noaa snow cast !

#@@


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1616571 said:


> Fresh from one of my buddies on fb...good at predicting weather. I trust him as much as I do this thread.
> 
> I NEED TO STRESS THIS***
> Do not assume that because this storm was light this morning that it is over.
> There IS a disturbance in the Jet Stream that will enhance the snowfall across the region and dump an extra 12 inches PLUS tonight!!!!! This is a dangerous storm that is going un noticed by many people. PLEASE keep an eye out and try not to travel tonight.


Yup. Look to The Great Lakes, That's going to get sucked over here. Negative Trough should set up.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1616673 said:


> Yup just turned over from light volume wet heavy stuff to hard small dry stuff covered everything in 10 minutes sticking nice now temps are dropping have a new noaa snow cast !
> 
> #@@


I love these maps - out my front door is 2-4" and the back is 6-8" I have the truck in the front and the snowblower in the back, I'm ready.


----------



## durafish

I've nothing but old snow melting haha. When should it change to snow once dark?


----------



## lucky921

you got to love new england storms they started out to sea and then rain now snow total going up again gotta love it


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anybody going to wait untill the morn to plow? I'm worried I'll wake up to 8 in of heavy wet snow. Sticking pretty good now. I'm guessing it will only get worse over night


----------



## Krrz350

It's coming down pretty good here in North Carver, just started sticking To the road in spots, I'm going to Try to grab some sleep for a few hours, not waiting until the morning.


----------



## ejsmass2

So I'm in Framingham. To I keep the faith or leave the plow off and the sand tubes next to the garage? It's been snowing sleeting all day with no accumulation on hard surfaces and minor on grass and existing snow. I am getting a little pesimistic on this one but I want to keep the faith


----------



## ducaticorse

jandjcarpentry;1616695 said:


> Anybody going to wait untill the morn to plow? I'm worried I'll wake up to 8 in of heavy wet snow. Sticking pretty good now. I'm guessing it will only get worse over night


I laid heavy salt today, I will plow twice before its over depending on snow fall. Basically i'm going to look and see what the forecast is when there is around 4 inches on the ground. If they are calling for the eight - ten, I will plow at that time, and go back again and plow/salt for a clean up run a little before it's over.

I am still deciding whether or not to drop my little bobcat off at the apt complex for the walks....


----------



## AC2717

we are thinking we are getting the call from the town at around 1-2am we think


----------



## quigleysiding

abbe;1616620 said:


> The state of Rhode Island? Haha


Nope, State pays good. Thirty days and the checks in the box. Should see the blizzard check any day now.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Any snow totals for CT?


----------



## aclawn

Nothing all day here fairfield county! Dry


----------



## fordtruck661

Am I the only one thinking of not putting the plow on for this storm? Looks like totals are going down and the last time they said 6+ all we got was rain


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1616702 said:


> I laid heavy salt today, I will plow twice before its over depending on snow fall. Basically i'm going to look and see what the forecast is when there is around 4 inches on the ground. If they are calling for the eight - ten, I will plow at that time, and go back again and plow/salt for a clean up run a little before it's over.
> 
> I am still deciding whether or not to drop my little bobcat off at the apt complex for the walks....


the bobcat question is easy to answer, do you like driving with it trailered in white out conditions or have one of your guys break his back shoveling which call would you prefer lol.

as for any one else int he questionable areas, personally I was ready to roll 24 hours ago. this could just turn on like a light switch into a in blizzard and i am all set with hooking shiiat up in any weather nvm when i can't see anything.
:laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse

aclawn;1616726 said:


> Nothing all day here fairfield county! Dry


Yeah, my boy in Ridgefield says he got nothing. Yankees SUCK!


----------



## BBC co

Well I just went and pretreated adn drove around town I have over a 1" of new accumulation on my street since 3:30 the town has been beating the mains with salt like red headed step children all day so those are clear atm. Temps vary by as much as 3 degrees from one side of town to the other as well as the highest point near me all the secondary mains are stating to fill back in on the streets and the sidewalks all thru town and street signs are white as well as parking lots, driveways and subdivision roads










Tri-State Weather
From Meteorologist Rich Hoffman: Bands Of Moderate Snow Has Developed Late This Afternoon Over The Lower Hudson Valley From Just East Of Newburgh Southward To Near The Tappan Zee Bridge...And Also Over Western Long Island Sound.
These Bands Are Slowly Expanding Southward...And May Also Impact Nearby Portions Of Northeast New Jersey...The Upper Boroughs Of New York City...And Western Long Island Between Now And 6 Pm.
Snowfall Rates With This Band May Approach An Inch Per Hour...With Visibilities Lowering To One Half Mile. Be Prepared For Slippery Roads And Limited Visibilities...And Use Caution While Driving.


----------



## PORTER 05

WTF just happened. 4 5 7 news channels and the weather channel are calling for 8+ for Boston. Two local channels had Boston for 12+?????


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1616738 said:


> the bobcat question is easy to answer, do you like driving with it trailered in white out conditions or have one of your guys break his back shoveling which call would you prefer lol.
> 
> as for any one else int he questionable areas, personally I was ready to roll 24 hours ago. this could just turn on like a light switch into a in blizzard and i am all set with hooking shiiat up in any weather nvm when i can't see anything.
> :laughing:


Well when you put it that way!!!!!! Ha!!


----------



## BBC co

The current estimated snow depth.









Snow / water equivalent map....with the warmer temps this weekend into next week......NOT SAYING we will have a major issues......just something to keep in mind....


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Pushed everything once before people get home from work. Had a talk with a lot owner who's sick of his contractor. Hope to pick that lot up next year. Looks like one more push in the morning. Easy money.


----------



## BBC co

Matt DiNardo WRIC Meteorologist
I have to say... It is nice to be sitting on the couch this evening and not starring at weather models, trying to forecast snow amounts and pulling my hair out. Enjoy the warm up coming!


----------



## aclawn

ducaticorse;1616739 said:


> Yeah, my boy in Ridgefield says he got nothing. Yankees SUCK!


Just started here wet.

Wearing Sox SUCK! loool


----------



## ducaticorse

mulcahy mowing;1616757 said:


> Pushed everything once before people get home from work. Had a talk with a lot owner who's sick of his contractor. Hope to pick that lot up next year. Looks like one more push in the morning. Easy money.


Cant help but think I read a post by you on here yesterday that you hoped it didn't snow at all on this one..


----------



## ss502gmc

Coming down hard in the Bridgewater area, just hit all the commercials had about 1 1/2" of slop, the last lot I did was white again when I was leaving


----------



## cpmi

Coming down at a good clip here after a dry day-nothing sticking here-not even on the grass. Only time will tell if that will change -


----------



## aclawn

18 hrs of winter bring on the clean-up!:bluebounc:bluebouncpayuppayup


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616738 said:


> the bobcat question is easy to answer, do you like driving with it trailered in white out conditions or have one of your guys break his back shoveling which call would you prefer lol.
> 
> as for any one else int he questionable areas, personally I was ready to roll 24 hours ago. this could just turn on like a light switch into a in blizzard and i am all set with hooking shiiat up in any weather nvm when i can't see anything.
> :laughing:


I hear u. I put the plow on this morn in the rain.


----------



## rjfetz1

Weather 101 - fujiwhara effect going to happen tomorrow. Does not happen that often. 2 lows dancing around each other. Brad Field says it was named for hurricanes but its referred to for low pressures also.


----------



## BBC co

Good 2" outside my house expecting to be called any time now


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

just started to stick her


----------



## BBC co

Fujiwharahahahahahaha all the way to the bank


----------



## ducaticorse

Morrissey snow removal;1616812 said:


> just started to stick her


You can keep that to yourself.....


----------



## BBC co

This animation of NOAA GOES-13 satellite imagery from March 5 to March 7, 2013, shows the progression of a cold front from the west associated with a low pressure system that brought snow from Chicago to the Appalachian Mountains. The low merged with a coastal low near the Mid-Atlantic on March 6 and brought more than 18" of snow from western north Virginia and western Maryland into Pennsylvania, while coastal areas and cities including Washington, D.C. and Baltimore received snow followed by heavy rain. The low is affecting New England on March 7.
Credit: NASA GOES Project
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/mar13-noreaster.html


----------



## eric02038

ducaticorse;1616817 said:


> You can keep that to yourself.....


You can get life for that


----------



## BBC co




----------



## mjlawncare

driveways covered here snowing good


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616809 said:


> Good 2" outside my house expecting to be called any time now


Around 2 here also.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

NWS says 8-12 for Worcester County. Lets go push some cement boys!


----------



## vlc

Still watching snow melt as it hits the pavement. Booooo


----------



## ducaticorse

eric02038;1616825 said:


> You can get life for that


LOL, sucks to be that kid right about now!!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1616843 said:


> Still watching snow melt as it hits the pavement. Booooo


sticing on the treated secondaries here. looks like the real deal....


----------



## Evil Diesel

I've been out plowing for the town of Sharon since 9am. Never went to rain here. Downing like a banshee here


----------



## aclawn

wow some plow!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

got about 2 now


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Haven't checked yet


----------



## aclawn

Water here


----------



## BBC co

2 1/2" here sticking to every thing close to white out picking up the fallen stuff pretty good for drifting


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

not to heavy here witch is a good thing


----------



## vlc

You guys want to share some of that snow? Quit being so greedy!!


----------



## durafish

nothing but water running down the streets...


----------



## AC2717

Nothing in Maynard at 7:50pm 
Would not even call it a flurry


----------



## vlc

AC2717;1616898 said:


> Nothing in Maynard at 7:50pm
> Would not even call it a flurry


Seems like theres a pocket of warm air here and all the action is happening everywhere around us.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Snowing good here. I live on a cul-de-sac. A town truck sanded only no plow. Did nothing. Completely covered. Anybody around Duxbury?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

ducaticorse;1616763 said:


> Cant help but think I read a post by you on here yesterday that you hoped it didn't snow at all on this one..


You did. I still wish it was rain.


----------



## vlc

Spoke too soon! Big fat flakes falling and sticking to the pavement! There's hope after all


----------



## ducaticorse

mulcahy mowing;1616908 said:


> You did. I still wish it was rain.


Ahh, so you don't like making "easy money". It all makes sense now..

??????


----------



## vlc

Haven't heard from our troll for a while. Is he actually out working?


----------



## MSsnowplowing

It's starting to come down heavy now and starting to stick in Eastern CT. about 1/4 of inch on the roads. 
I figure by 3am there should be plowable snow.
One last good storm, temps in the 50's for the weekend.
Bike riding time.


----------



## Bison

> One last good storm, temps in the 50's for the weekend.
> Bike riding time.


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## BBC co

I think they removed his posting privileges but did not ban him, in regards to the troll.

On the note of weather there is going to be a drop in temps as I am reading it in the next 2 hours. let me upload the pics that explain it a bit will edit them in.


----------



## stg454

Snowing good here. Have a couple inches on the ground.


----------



## brad96z28

About an inch on the blacktop in taunton. Have not plowed since the big storm but thats ok by me.


----------



## durafish

Still nothing giving up all hope now.


----------



## BBC co

anyone on the south of boston ma coast that it's having an issue sticking to the pavement I just looked at the newest NAM just started running and show the ground lvl temps dropping to 30 degrees all the way to the cape bridges over the next 6 hours and stays there all the way thru noon tomorrow that's as far as the model has run. With exception of a few blocks from the ocean I think it all changes over by midnight latest cape looks out of luck atm


RI & CT appear to drop to 28 degrees and the coast to 30 on the south side


so far we have a 15 hour window for snow on ground temps before the rain line starts backing in toward the coast again late tomorrow morning around noon


----------



## mulcahy mowing

ducaticorse;1616917 said:


> Ahh, so you don't like making "easy money". It all makes sense now..
> 
> ??????


No no I do. I just have more lucrative projects waiting on warmer weather.


----------



## AC2717

Vlc
Nothing over here near the club road not even a layer 
Laying down watching the bruins game trying to relax hoping for a call overnight

Anyone in the Watertown area give an insight for me


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1616960 said:


> anyone on the south of boston ma coast that it's having an issue sticking to the pavement I just looked at the newest NAM just started running and show the ground lvl temps dropping to 30 degrees all the way to the cape bridges over the next 6 hours and stays there all the way thru noon tomorrow that's as far as the model has run. With exception of a few blocks from the ocean I think it all changes over by midnight latest cape looks out of luck atm
> 
> RI & CT appear to drop to 28 degrees and the coast to 30 on the south side
> 
> so far we have a 15 hour window for snow on ground temps before the rain line starts backing in toward the coast again late tomorrow morning around noon


thanks bbc


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616960 said:


> anyone on the south of boston ma coast that it's having an issue sticking to the pavement I just looked at the newest NAM just started running and show the ground lvl temps dropping to 30 degrees all the way to the cape bridges over the next 6 hours and stays there all the way thru noon tomorrow that's as far as the model has run. With exception of a few blocks from the ocean I think it all changes over by midnight latest cape looks out of luck atm
> 
> RI & CT appear to drop to 28 degrees and the coast to 30 on the south side
> 
> so far we have a 15 hour window for snow on ground temps before the rain line starts backing in toward the coast again late tomorrow morning around noon


That would b great. Right around 33 here. Almost 3 in on the ground. What r u looking at there?


----------



## BBC co

don;t feel bad guys the temps are bonkers atm I live by weymouth have 3" i drive to the other side of hingham 5 miles away there is 0" on the coast temps are 36 there, 34 here and were 38 in between at some points makes little to no sense there is a lot of shifting going on

my temp info is off GREarth NAM 18z will post what i have


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616982 said:


> don;t feel bad guys the temps are bonkers atm I live by weymouth have 3" i drive to the other side of hingham 5 miles away there is 0" on the coast temps are 36 there, 34 here and were 38 in between at some points makes little to no sense there is a lot of shifting going on
> 
> my temp info is off GREarth NAM 18z will post what i have


U going out tonight or r u wait untill morning?


----------



## mwalsh9152

I have about 2" in my neighborhood, went to the other side of town, and there was just a coating


----------



## BBC co

definatly a tonight, plow with the storm big or little or risk being farrkkeD. Already went out check resis and conditions hence the temp info in my town one of them over by norwell end f 228 was a push others I just left slush for now will hit every thing with in the next 2 hours tho to prevent all this from freezing under the possible heavier bands later. Not gonna try to fight cement in the morning like a fool, will be sanding and going to bed at that point


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1616991 said:


> definatly a tonight, plow with the storm big or little or risk being farrkkeD. Already went out check resis and conditions hence the temp info in my town one of them over by norwell end f 228 was a push others I just left slush for now will hit every thing with in the next 2 hours tho to prevent all this from freezing under the possible heavier bands later. Not gonna try to fight cement in the morning like a fool, will be sanding and going to bed at that point


That is what I was thinking. U just make up my mind. I'll hit the drives in couple hrs then clean up in the morn. Thanks


----------



## PORTER 05

Up by Gloucester no snow at all. Hardly even snowing or raining. Been like this for the past 5 hours. Winds died off and its 37F. They are calling 5-12 inches for this area. I can't see this happening. Not even a coating yet.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Haven't dropped a blade yet.... disposing of salt pile though. Nap then back out at 2:00 not snowing hard at all but its steady.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

not much happenting in northern ri barely a coating on driveways
weather channel dropped us down to 1-3 inch tonight and same for early morning hours.


----------



## PORTER 05

TIMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## Evil Diesel

It is snowing like crazy in Sharon. At least 6-7".


----------



## ducaticorse

Mysticlandscape;1617033 said:


> Haven't dropped a blade yet.... disposing of salt pile though. Nap then back out at 2:00 not snowing hard at all but its steady.


Same here.

Salted then a planned 2am dispatch. Dropped my Bobkitten 463 at the largest apt building to hit the walks with just in case this stuff actually comes down the way its being called to.

Been so used to getting DUMPED on in short durations this season, I don't know what to do with myself.. This waiting around seeing if it actually hits the numbers is like watching paint dry along with a high amount of anxiety.....


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1617052 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Salted then a planned 2am dispatch. Dropped my Bobkitten 463 at the largest apt building to hit the walks with just in case this stuff actually comes down the way its being called to.
> 
> Been so used to getting DUMPED on in short durations this season, I don't know what to do with myself.. This waiting around seeing if it actually hits the numbers is like watching paint dry along with a high amount of anxiety.....


I feel the same way


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Berlin ma here.... Coming down good. My deck railing showing just shy of 5"


----------



## ducaticorse

I bet Boston gets a cumulative total of 6.2 inches...... Not complaining, but I'm not feeling the big energy on this one here. Fahkin Canton has already received 9 plus inches though!!!


----------



## jimv

i got 0 inchs


----------



## ss502gmc

Roughly 7 inches in west bridgewater


----------



## BBC co

holyyyy SHIAart
5-6 here in hingham 
6" in weymouth 
7 in abington
8 in whitman

these were as of an hour ago and white out conditions, just home eating lolzing




























We still have quite a few hours to go with this. The radar is showing decent bands arriving into east MA 1-2 AM. The radar is showing very strong returns out over the Atlantic.....so moderate to sometimes heavy snowfall for tonight.........

And i'm going back out hope this helps some of you ttyl gl


----------



## vlc

Just hit 2" in Maynard.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1617098 said:


> holyyyy SHIAart
> 5-6 here in hingham
> 6" in weymouth
> 7 in abington
> 8 in whitman
> 
> these were as of an hour ago and white out conditions, just home eating lolzing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have quite a few hours to go with this. The radar is showing decent bands arriving into east MA 1-2 AM. The radar is showing very strong returns out over the Atlantic.....so moderate to sometimes heavy snowfall for tonight.........
> 
> And i'm going back out hope this helps some of you ttyl gl


Wow this stuff looks heavy. Heading out


----------



## ducaticorse

Its a plowable event here in the bean, but not by much. I'm guessing roughly another 1.5 inches fell after my last post at 11pm. Ill take it, easier on the back. Def didnt need to place the little bobcat though. Oh well, she will be used anyway since she's there.


----------



## cpmi

Wow what a difference elevation makes as was mentioned that it would. Left my house 10 minutes ago with close to 3 inches on the pavement. At my first account which is 1/2 mile away-maybe an inch. There has always been a slight difference but never as pronounced as this. Still coming down pretty good here. (Ansonia,CT).


----------



## ducaticorse

cpmi;1617106 said:


> Wow what a difference elevation makes as was mentioned that it would. Left my house 10 minutes ago with close to 3 inches on the pavement. At my first account which is 1/2 mile away-maybe an inch. There has always been a slight difference but never as pronounced as this. Still coming down pretty good here. (Ansonia,CT).


I second that emotion....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Bout 3 inches of fluffy stuff in Western CT so far.


----------



## Krrz350

the rain line just went east by a good clip, hopefully it stays like that But I feel like this is going to be done for once sunrise comes, only have about 3" in Carver


----------



## KartAnimal29

Connecticut so far

...hartford county...
Manchester 8.0 226 am 3/08 trained spotter
south windsor 4.5 1033 pm 3/07 trained spotter
east farmington heig 3.7 154 am 3/08 none
southington 3.5 1045 pm 3/07 general public
berlin 2.0 1020 pm 3/07 ham radio
west hartford 1.5 831 pm 3/07 ham radio
1 wnw windsor locks 1.4 1200 am 3/08 bradley airport

...tolland county...
Tolland 9.0 217 am 3/08 general public
coventry 7.0 217 am 3/08 trained spotter
staffordville 5.8 1008 pm 3/07 none
somers 5.2 1025 pm 3/07 none
stafford springs 4.2 914 pm 3/07 trained spotter
rockville 3.0 921 pm 3/07 ham radio
vernon 2.2 917 pm 3/07 ham radio

...windham county...
East kilingly 1.7 653 pm 3/07 none


----------



## KartAnimal29

As Ben said I have about 3 in. here just NE of Waterbury. Watching the news right now and there saying about 1/2 in. hour it's falling at right now. Looks like it should be ending around 12 or 1 out here. Getting ready to got hit all the drives that are on hills then hit the small businesses that I have, Gonna leave majority of the houses til later on.


----------



## quigleysiding

got about 1/2 inch so far


----------



## Evil Diesel

Holy crap there's a lot of snow out here. Guess I'm in the jackpot


----------



## mjlawncare

KartAnimal29;1617120 said:


> As Ben said I have about 3 in. here just NE of Waterbury. Watching the news right now and there saying about 1/2 in. hour it's falling at right now. Looks like it should be ending around 12 or 1 out here. Getting ready to got hit all the drives that are on hills then hit the small businesses that I have, Gonna leave majority of the houses til later on. Hal


 have about 6-7 in wolcott


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

At least 6 inches, coming down steady


----------



## lucky921

2006Sierra1500;1617129 said:


> At least 6 inches, coming down steady


6 at house 6 at my condos on road 2 1/2 to get to the lot for the guy I plow for I think they called late They haven't even got mains open In lots funny


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Probably gonna head out sometime soon here guys, good luck and stay safe.


----------



## harrison6jd

4 or so on the lawn here in northern rhode island. just less than 2 on the lots. luckily they will require 1 push to clean up when it winds down.


----------



## theholycow

vlc;1616926 said:


> Haven't heard from our troll for a while. Is he actually out working?


Someone must have reported him.


durafish;1616959 said:


> Still nothing giving up all hope now.


Quitters never win and winners never quit.

...they drill that into our heads as children, but how do they reconcile that with the stuff about drugs, alcohol, and smoking? "If you know a user even part of the time, tell him to quit, take a bite out of crime! Users are losers, and losers are users..."



harrison6jd;1617145 said:


> 4 or so on the lawn here in northern rhode island. just less than 2 on the lots. luckily they will require 1 push to clean up when it winds down.


My yard: Same area, same report.


----------



## BillyRgn

KartAnimal29;1617118 said:


> Connecticut so far
> 
> ...hartford county...
> Manchester 8.0 226 am 3/08 trained spotter
> south windsor 4.5 1033 pm 3/07 trained spotter
> east farmington heig 3.7 154 am 3/08 none
> southington 3.5 1045 pm 3/07 general public
> berlin 2.0 1020 pm 3/07 ham radio
> west hartford 1.5 831 pm 3/07 ham radio
> 1 wnw windsor locks 1.4 1200 am 3/08 bradley airport
> 
> ...tolland county...
> Tolland 9.0 217 am 3/08 general public
> coventry 7.0 217 am 3/08 trained spotter
> staffordville 5.8 1008 pm 3/07 none
> somers 5.2 1025 pm 3/07 none
> stafford springs 4.2 914 pm 3/07 trained spotter
> rockville 3.0 921 pm 3/07 ham radio
> vernon 2.2 917 pm 3/07 ham radio
> 
> ...windham county...
> East kilingly 1.7 653 pm 3/07 none


...new haven county....
Hamden 4.5. 800am. 3/8. Myself


----------



## ducaticorse

Lol. Bean is getting whipped!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Krrz350;1617115 said:


> the rain line just went east by a good clip, hopefully it stays like that But I feel like this is going to be done for once sunrise comes, only have about 3" in Carver


Over 12 in Pembroke. Can't believe it. Been out since 3


----------



## AC2717

Belmont has about 6 or so
Maynard when I left was about the same at 6am, comign down to beat the band


----------



## ducaticorse

Bean has def done 8 since yesterday.. at this rate well do 9-10


----------



## snopushin ford

14 inches here so far next to wachusett mountain. I am glad I went out last night and got the heavy stuff off, now it is like dense powder. I am glad I listened to you guys about snowfall and not the idiots on tv. They either said 3-6 or 4-8. what a joke. Matt


----------



## mwalsh9152

much more snow out there than I expected to see! Almost time to go to my real job now, I was gonna go a little while ago, but the visibility dropped to almost nothing!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

11 inches, still falling steady


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone have official totals to time for boston so far?


----------



## AC2717

what is the supposed end time of the storm, hoping to get back out after work at 4:30 a doubt it though


----------



## abbe

Dusting in providence/ warwick


----------



## ducaticorse

Kart or BBC, sorry to bug you guys, but any idea as to when Boston is ending?


TIA


----------



## Mysticlandscape

14 an counting


----------



## BBC co

Fisher plow question time won't move at all pump works when given command but no movement was working barley but was twitching on commands moving right when left was pushed not lifting


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1617264 said:


> Fisher plow question time won't move at all pump works when given command but no movement was working barley but was twitching on commands moving right when left was pushed not lifting


Call me 6174074319. Steve


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1617264 said:


> Fisher plow question time won't move at all pump works when given command but no movement was working barley but was twitching on commands moving right when left was pushed not lifting


Oh no. I don't know **** about these. Good luck. Let me know if u need help.


----------



## quigleysiding

BBC co;1617264 said:


> Fisher plow question time won't move at all pump works when given command but no movement was working barley but was twitching on commands moving right when left was pushed not lifting


Put some fluild in it Check the plugs on the grill

You guys are so lucky nothing here I already took the plow off...


----------



## Krrz350

Or some heet


----------



## cpmi

About 10 inches here and still coming down.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

13 and counting


----------



## KartAnimal29

mjlawncare;1617124 said:


> have about 6-7 in wolcott


I was up on Cedar Lake around 10:30 and Wolcott had just over a foot. Come down the hill into Bristol and there was half of that



ducaticorse;1617256 said:


> Kart or BBC, sorry to bug you guys, but any idea as to when Boston is ending?
> 
> TIA


No Idea man.

Just got done with my first round. Still snowing here just NE of Waterbury but not sticking. I have to go back and check 10 or so places.

How you making out rjfetz1 ? How much up your way ? 6.1 + :laughing:


----------



## unhcp

Got about 4-5 up in southern New Hampshire, but it has stopped, I heard it was still pounding down in Mass.


----------



## AC2717

at my office in Belmont MA, hit the lot this morning with the bobcat at 7:30 had another one of my guys hit it at noon, and now about an inch back on the pavement, still snowing like crazy


----------



## ss502gmc

Creeping on 18 inches here in Bridgewater, some 2-4" eh? Lmao


----------



## ducaticorse

Yes still pounding.... BBC, your pump went bad. Replace it....


----------



## CashinH&P

ducaticorse;1617330 said:


> Yes still pounding.... BBC, your pump went bad. Replace it....


Agreed. same thing happened to me. It didnt break the bank by any means I think it was $250 installed.


----------



## lucky921

lucky921;1617279 said:


> Call me 6174074319. Steve


If you need help bbc give me a call if you still need help


----------



## AC2717

2:10pm in Belmont, Just shut off out of no where, lets see if it stays that way


----------



## darryl g

11 inches here on the CT shore about 5 miles west of the CT River...WTF....been at it since 3 am and hit part of my route a second time already. Getting up at 2:30 am isn't agreeing with me very well. Seems to be tapering off but still accumulating. Gonna lie down for a bit and then see if I can get my son to shovel for me when I head back out.


----------



## BBC co

Ha went from bad to worse... got ina f250 and the overdrive nob popped off dash died started beeping kept plowing for 40 mins plow started acting like my Fisher then died module was clicking nothing at the plow old Meyer lights died battery totally does beeping came back even with key removed from ignition then finally stopped assume it suck the battery dry and the od shifter caused a short wires are sticking out of a gift handle 2" before they go in od nob


----------



## ducaticorse

Faucet has been turned off instantly like magic. 

No good deed goes unpunished. Had some free time I planned to take an hours break with, instead helped a friend on his lot. 30 seconds in I take a scoop of heavy wet in my 350 pickup on a grade horizontal to some parked cars. Whole truck skipped to the right and landed my blade into a bumper of an explorer. Superficial damage at best, but a kick in the BALLS nonetheless......

Now back to redo ALL accounts. Looking forward to putting this one to bed tonight, and sending the bills out Monday.......


----------



## BBC co

Wow want to crawl in a hole right now gave like 2 houses to do phones off the hook all day never answered one call been so gucking noisy now ultimate fail. Also on the Fisher the alternator was not charging for **** could lack of juice make the pulp act ****eered up thought it was a ground issue at first but mmm no


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1617376 said:


> Wow want to crawl in a hole right now gave like 2 houses to do phones off the hook all day never answered one call been so gucking noisy now ultimate fail. Also on the Fisher the alternator was not charging for **** could lack of juice make the pulp act ****eered up thought it was a ground issue at first but mmm no


Bad regulator on the alternator. Usually caused by a grounding issue, even though you said it's not. Your truck would have shut down before the pump stopped working. You could have a few different things wrong.

How do you know its not a pinched wire grounding out? Did you light check all your fuses?


----------



## ducaticorse

Looks like 13 inches in Boston as of this time....


----------



## Krrz350

bbc, I can cover your accounts if need be, about 30 minutes out. 774-766-7462


----------



## BBC co

Drive it like you stole it back in my truck just finished one plow worked for 5 mins then died grabbed my check and plowed a bank hooked the Chaim and ran away will know in 10 min IG I am filed and need help


----------



## BBC co

Still filing snowing hinham wey holbrook


----------



## Maleko

Went to bed around 10:30 with about 1/2" on the ground woke up at 2;30am peaked out the window saw about 6"  Oh crap better get moving.
Ended up with about a foot in The Danbury Ct area in some spots.
did driveways twice. Kept the commercials open all day.
Supposed to get down to 28 tonight so im sure ill have to salt in the am. 
Time for a nap


----------



## brimfield

16.5 here next to Sturbridge. Went out twice to push this. Woke up after 8:00 nap at 10:00 held out for the end of it around 2:30.


----------



## durafish

A whole 2 inches on the grass only...


----------



## KartAnimal29

National Weather Service has me at 8.3 in.

Just got home. I did everything by myself, left my shoveler home. 27 house took me 11.5 hours. It helps that 9 of them are all in the same area. I was happy to see that .3 , that juts put everyone into the next pay scale


----------



## KartAnimal29

Some more totals from Taunton MA

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
MANCHESTER 18.5 230 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARLBOROUGH 15.5 156 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
ROCKY HILL 14.0 158 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
BURLINGTON 13.9 346 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WETHERSFIELD 12.5 157 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SOUTH WINDSOR 12.0 1108 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 8.5 1106 AM 3/08 NONE
BRISTOL 8.3 840 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
WEST HARTFORD 6.6 1026 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
ENFIELD 6.5 936 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
GRANBY 5.0 1005 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 4.5 100 PM 3/08 BDL AIRPORT
AVON 4.2 1247 PM 3/08 NONE
EAST HARTFORD 4.0 938 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
STAFFORDVILLE 23.0 159 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
TOLLAND 22.5 341 PM 3/08 NONE
COVENTRY 20.5 117 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
STAFFORD SPRINGS 20.5 137 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
STORRS 17.0 1117 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
ROCKVILLE 16.0 1123 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SOMERS 16.0 127 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
WOODSTOCK 17.2 340 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
ASHFORD 16.0 1229 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BROOKLYN 14.0 1049 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SOUTH WINDAHM 13.0 1202 PM 3/08 NONE
THOMPSON 12.0 214 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
HAMPTON 11.0 114 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
DANIELSON 5.5 803 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
EAST SANDWICH 5.2 100 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
MARSTONS MILLS 3.0 829 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
NORTH EASTON 20.7 339 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
SOUTH EASTON 20.0 1220 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
TAUNTON 2.6NW 19.7 324 PM 3/08 NONE
MANSFIELD 19.0 1143 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 17.9 100 PM 3/08 NWS OFFICE
WEST MANSFIELD 17.0 354 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
ATTLEBORO 15.0 316 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
SOMERSET 10.5 221 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
EAST TAUNTON 10.0 1027 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NEW BEDFORD 9.0 1118 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER

...ESSEX COUNTY...
BEVERLY 16.5 1144 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
SALEM 16.2 130 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
TOPSFIELD 16.0 116 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARBLEHEAD 14.0 200 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
WEST PEABODY 13.0 214 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LYNN 13.0 1124 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NAHANT 12.0 1211 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
GLOUCESTER 8.0 130 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
METHUEN 8.0 900 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
HEATH 7.0 933 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LEYDEN 5.0 1015 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
EAST CHARLEMONT 3.5 1055 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
GREENFIELD 2.0 849 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
TURNERS FALLS 1.0 1001 AM 3/08 NONE

...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
WALES 20.0 1255 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
MONSON 18.0 349 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
EAST LONGMEADOW 11.5 1139 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LUDLOW 11.0 209 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
HOLYOKE 2.0 830 AM 3/08 SPOTTER

...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
BELCHERTOWN 8.0 1145 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HUNTINGTON 7.0 845 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SOUTH HADLEY 2.5 1146 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NORTHAMPTON 2.0 939 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
DRACUT 22.1 100 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
SHERBORN 20.0 242 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
FRAMINGHAM 18.8 338 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
ACTON 17.7 203 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WAKEFIELD 17.1 210 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
TYNGSBORO 17.0 205 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
CARLISLE 16.8 235 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
LEXINGTON 16.1 223 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
NATICK 16.0 251 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
PEPPERELL 15.5 219 PM 3/08 NONE
SOUTH NATICK 15.0 224 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HUDSON 15.0 309 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WINCHESTER 15.0 305 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
TOWNSEND 14.8 1220 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
SHIRLEY 14.3 100 PM 3/08 NONE
SUDBURY 14.0 932 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LITTLETON 13.8 1230 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WILMINGTON 13.0 1243 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BILLERICA 12.5 1159 AM 3/08 MEDIA
WESTFORD 12.2 225 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
CONCORD 12.2 155 PM 3/08 NONE
AYER 11.7 1057 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
READING 11.0 1035 AM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
NORTH READING 10.0 1257 PM 3/08 NONE
MELROSE 10.0 156 PM 3/08 NONE
CHELMSFORD 10.0 956 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BELMONT 5.5 800 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
SOUTH WEYMOUTH 24.1 233 PM 3/08 MEDIA
RANDOLPH 23.0 101 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST WALPOLE 22.7 129 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
CANTON 21.8 1251 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
FOXBORO 20.0 1200 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
NORWOOD 20.0 100 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
WALPOLE 19.5 130 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
QUINCY 16.0 1029 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
MILLIS 16.0 100 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
WRENTHAM 15.0 842 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NEEDHAM 14.5 1235 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BELLINGHAM 14.2 200 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH WEYMOUTH 12.2 1055 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST BRAINTREE 12.0 1254 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
BROOKLINE 11.5 1025 AM 3/08 NONE

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
ROCKLAND 21.5 145 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
MANSFIELD 21.0 257 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HANOVER 18.5 353 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
KINGSTON 16.5 330 PM 3/08 NONE
HINGHAM 16.0 1248 PM 3/08 NONE
MIDDLEBORO 14.6 314 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
PEMBROKE 14.0 310 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
CARVER 10.8 357 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
MARSHFIELD 6.0 905 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
PLYMOUTH 6.0 210 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
1 N EAST BOSTON 12.8 100 PM 3/08 LOGAN AIRPORT
WINTHROP 12.8 100 PM 3/08 NONE

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
HOLDEN 24.4 204 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
CLINTON 23.4 134 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
3 WNW WORCESTER 22.8 300 PM 3/08 ORH AIRPORT
STERLING 21.3 129 PM 3/08 NONE
SHREWSBURY 21.0 148 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
LUNENBURG 21.0 108 PM 3/08 EMERGENCY MANAGER
SPENCER 20.8 200 PM 3/08 NONE
MILFORD 20.5 1259 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BOYLSTON 20.2 216 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
BERLIN 18.2 307 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
FITCHBURG 18.2 242 PM 3/08 NONE
NORTH GRAFTON 18.0 127 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LEOMINSTER 18.0 1244 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WEST WARREN 16.0 100 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
ASHBURNHAM 16.0 1225 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
SOUTHBRIDGE 15.0 1149 AM 3/08 NONE
HARVARD 15.0 243 PM 3/08 NONE
TEMPLETON 14.5 119 PM 3/08 NONE
HINGHAM 14.0 1119 AM 3/08 NONE
WHITINSVILLE 13.1 154 PM 3/08 NONE
WARREN 13.0 217 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NORTH BROOKFIELD 13.0 300 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
AUBURN 12.5 250 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
WESTBOROUGH 12.4 925 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
HOPEDALE 10.0 241 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NORTHBRIDGE 9.3 1204 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
ROYALSTON 8.8 849 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WINCHENDON 8.0 1127 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

NEW HAMPSHIRE

...CHESHIRE COUNTY...
WALPOLE 2.0 800 AM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER

...HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY...
HUDSON 13.3 1230 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
PELHAM 13.0 1051 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
PETERBOROUGH 11.5 1131 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
HOLLIS 11.0 1212 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NASHUA 11.0 145 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
GREENFIELD 9.0 1210 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
NEW BOSTON 8.9 100 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOUTH WEARE 8.7 810 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
NORTH WEARE 7.0 1045 AM 3/08 NONE
MILFORD 6.5 1015 AM 3/08 SPOTTER

RHODE ISLAND

...KENT COUNTY...
WEST WARWICK 3.5 109 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
2 NNW WARWICK 2.3 100 PM 3/08 T.F. GREEN AIRPORT
EAST GREENWICH 1.5 256 PM 3/08 NONE

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
MIDDLETOWN 3.5 1002 AM 3/08 NONE

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
THOMPSON HILL 11.4 310 PM 3/08 NONE
BURRILLVILLE 11.0 315 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
WOONSOCKET 9.9 100 PM 3/08 MEDIA
WEST GLOCESTER 9.4 332 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH CUMBERLAND 9.2 1220 PM 3/08 NONE
CUMBERLAND 7.1 1053 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
EAST PROVIDENCE 5.7 318 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
PAWTUCKET 5.0 1130 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
GREENVILLE 3.0 155 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC


----------



## KartAnimal29

Next Snow Storm , Next Friday  This image is at 162 hrs. on the GFS


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 23rd also show a HUGE Storm , but it goes up towards The Great Lake but we would still see something out of it. WTF is going on with the weather ????


----------



## durafish

I'm no weather man but next week is going to be warm I think this is the last snow for this season. Well atleast for me.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

durafish;1617487 said:


> I'm no weather man but next week is going to be warm I think this is the last snow for this season. Well atleast for me.


agreed way too warm


----------



## KartAnimal29

durafish;1617487 said:


> I'm no weather man but next week is going to be warm I think this is the last snow for this season. Well atleast for me.


Look at the GFS , The warm up isn't going to last that long. Weds temps go back down to below normal . Tho we are going to have a problem with the Sun's Angle


----------



## durafish

But isn't the ground going to be warm? Like this storm nothing landed on the streets few inches on the yard though.


----------



## Krrz350

Not if the temps are below normal, cart animal called this one what one week out at least, said it would bring in its own cold air once it got here? Sure looks like that's what happens…


----------



## theholycow

KartAnimal29;1617463 said:


> ...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
> THOMPSON HILL 11.4 310 PM 3/08 NONE
> BURRILLVILLE 11.0 315 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> WOONSOCKET 9.9 100 PM 3/08 MEDIA
> WEST GLOCESTER 9.4 332 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NORTH CUMBERLAND 9.2 1220 PM 3/08 NONE
> CUMBERLAND 7.1 1053 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> EAST PROVIDENCE 5.7 318 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> PAWTUCKET 5.0 1130 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> GREENVILLE 3.0 155 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC


General public made a mistake in greenville, or there was a greenville-shaped hole in the cloud...it's in the center of all those places.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Ok WTF was that? That was the weirdest 15" snow fall I have ever plowed. Very slow moving storm.


----------



## aclawn

Storm total for ct,ny,nj

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/productview.php?pil=PNSOKX


----------



## Iawr

8 hrs of plowing and a 9 hr work day, Getting ready to go home finally...and dig out my daughters out of a snow bank she "didnt see"


----------



## ss502gmc

Just measured 18 inches in a spot in my driveway that was untouched in East Bridgewater. If this was fluffy snow we'd be looking at close to 3 feet I bet. Going home now and probably out to salt around 4am


----------



## lucky921

Great storm only one problem with a customer told us to come at end I thought they got washed out at hi tide wrong people tried to get out not all stuck all set with them Want to say big thanks to kart and bbc and others on the site for there great work. Back out at 12 for clean up and sanding


----------



## ejsmass2

It did not snow in Framingham it cemented. We have 18+ of cement on the hill I live on in Framingham. This got legit late in the game. @ 4am we had 1 inch


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Just got back from pushing cement....my teeth are still in the steering wheel.


----------



## Krrz350

lucky921;1617578 said:


> Great storm only one problem with a customer told us to come at end I thought they got washed out at hi tide wrong people tried to get out not all stuck all set with them Want to say big thanks to kart and bbc and others on the site for there great work. Back out at 12 for clean up and sanding


Good to see I'm not the only one delerious.

Just got home to an empty oil tank, off to get diesel, fuark.


----------



## vlc

Well that was a nice surprise! I really wasn't expecting much accumulation. Started at 3 AM and just finished up. Time for some shut eye and back out at 4am for a salt run.


----------



## cpmi

vlc;1617617 said:


> Well that was a nice surprise! I really wasn't expecting much accumulation. Started at 3 AM and just finished up. Time for some shut eye and back out at 4am for a salt run.


Ditto! Also agree with what others said-very strange storm.


----------



## BBC co

well that was an intense 24+ hour run, managed to make it thru all my resis with the dysfunctional plow, can get into that more tomorrow feel l i'm tripping


----------



## jandjcarpentry

3 am to 8:30 pm. I'm tired. Having a beer and going to bed. I felt for u bbc. That is what I fear. Equipment failing during a storm. Good job BBC and Kart on this one.


----------



## mwalsh9152

that was definitely a surprise! I managed to blow out a C valve on my Meyer pump when I clipped a curb clearing a friends work yard, luckily that was the ONLY valve I had on hand though


----------



## BBC co

thanks JJ and thanks every one else as well for all the help, advice and offers of assistance great group of people in here glad to be apart of this little network. most of all thanks to Kart for all the in depth weather info and sharing, makes this thread way more interesting then the others I pop in on here. what do you do during the non snow months on here, alot of you on the lawn site also I imagine?


----------



## sectlandscaping

Didnt get much 4-6 but it snowed so damn long that it was a 12 hour day.


----------



## BBC co

man I snapped a bunch of phone camera pics have to wait ill tomorrow when my yes are working to look thru and upload some, I had resis with 5' plowed in banks and 20" of heavy cover on all surfaces combined with the pos plow was a long asds 24 hours but made it and pulled out the 125 new resis I got as well as the new hire for them guy kicked asds all night for me I would have been screwed if not for him covering some of the out of towns and doing all my commercial walks and resi shovel spots would have been awsome if i had a nice reliable plow but I learned alot this year and can only hope for the same next year. defiantly running 2 of my own trucks next season so I always have a back up i don't care if its a 500$ rat in my yard as long as it starts runs and plows.. defiantly looking to buy a new truck this off season and a vee / sander enuff of the dumb stuff




Lawn King where re ya, I was in abington they got nailed that's where your shop is? you have a lot of accounts in hingham? I think you know the guy I sub off of Wallcott


----------



## BBC co

i had a little giggle over this, feel like I just read a book report on the last 7 days in this thread 

BOSTON (CBS) - Southern New England was hit with a storm to remember Friday as several towns that expected a few inches of snow ended up with close to two feet instead.

Check: Interactive Radar | Current Conditions | Weather Blogs

The intensity of the snow caught nearly everyone off guard, forcing schools to close at the last minute and plows to jockey for space with cars in rush hour traffic.

So why did we get so much more snow than expected?

Read: Ask The Weather Team

Let's start way back at the end of last week. You may remember at the time we were talking about a powerful storm that was going to blast the upper Midwest and the mid-Atlantic. From there it appeared that it was going to pass well to our south, about 600 miles in fact, harmlessly out to sea.

Check: Who Has The Most?

That is, in fact, what happened. The storm buried the country in snow from Montana to Maryland and emerged offshore around Virginia Beach, headed straight eastward, away from New England.

99 times out of 100 when a storm is that far south and heading east not north, it is of no concern to us in New England. The only exception to that may be in hurricane season just due to the sheer size and strength of some of the tropical systems.

*This storm has been unlike anything we have ever seen or forecast.

In the words of meteorologist Barry Burbank, now in his 35th year forecasting weather here at WBZ-TV, "this has been an unprecedented event."*

Here is what happened.

The storm exited the Virginia coast Wednesday morning and headed straight east, as expected.

However, a plume of moisture formed and blossomed and began to spread northward from the center of the storm. This band of moisture set up shop about 600 miles from the actual center of the storm, right over New England, and never moved or relented.

We actually caught onto this band on Wednesday and thought we had the forecast correct but a few key atmospheric factors changed the whole game.

1) Wind direction

The winds were supposed to be east-northeast, a direction around 30 degrees. In actuality they were slightly more northerly, about 10 degrees. It doesn't sound like much, but this makes a huge difference.

2) Temperatures

Because of the slight shift in wind direction, the winds came mainly from the land, not the milder ocean and were about 2-to-4 degrees colder than expected.

3) Snow "ratio"

This 2-to-4 degree temperature difference turned what was supposed to be heavy, wet snow to a much fluffier snow. We were forecasting a 3-to-1 ratio, 3 inches of snow for every 1 inch of liquid precipitation, which would lead to about 4-to-8 inches of snow in the end.

The colder temperatures raised that ratio to 10-to-1 and the 4-to-8 inches became 12-to-24 inches just like that.

And that is it.

A slight change in wind direction, leads to slightly colder temperatures, along with one monster of a storm with an abundance of precipitation all streaming right into southern New England and there's your recipe for Meteorological Disaster Soup. We all got an extra helping today.

*I wish I could say that we won't get fooled again, but we all know that not to be true. We are in the business of predicting the future, the future of an endlessly moving and changing atmosphere.*

We can look at endless computer models doing trillions of calculations and in the end we will never be able to forecast with anywhere near 100-percent accuracy.

Thereby lies the true pleasure and pain of being a meteorologist.


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Top snow reports in New England are all from MA: Blue Hill 29.8"; West Walpole 25.5"; Foxboro 24.7"; Holden 24.4"; South Weymouth 24.1"; Milford 24.1"; Randolph 24"

Top snow by state: Blue Hill MA 29.8"; Staffordville CT 23"; Pelham NH 16"; Acton ME 13"; Thompson Hill RI 11.4"; Woodford VT 9"


----------



## RoseMan806

BBC co;1617376 said:


> Wow want to crawl in a hole right now gave like 2 houses to do phones off the hook all day never answered one call been so gucking noisy now ultimate fail. Also on the Fisher the alternator was not charging for **** could lack of juice make the pulp act ****eered up thought it was a ground issue at first but mmm no


Sucks that you broke during a storm, that is one of my fears while plowing. I'm surprised I didn't see you out there. I got dizzy driving all over Hingham trying to keep up with the storm. I'll send you my cell phone number in case you break or get stuck, etc.


----------



## ss502gmc

Just got up to do a salt run to see that it's 36 degrees out, guess I'm not burning thru this salt after all...


----------



## jmac5058

Metropolitin Truck in Stoughton about a mile off RT 24 is open during storms , they have everything and can get you in and out quickly . They have Fisher plows and spreaders and the mechanics are top notch. I broke down Friday morning got there at 7;55am and was fixed at 8;40.


----------



## FordFisherman

Pretty damn good season.


----------



## dontgotsaclu

where do you guys find accurate snow totals online?


----------



## ss502gmc

dontgotsaclu;1617780 said:


> where do you guys find accurate snow totals online?


I use the taunton NWS website. They have a lot of towns listed on there.


----------



## ss502gmc

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...sary=0&highlight=off&issuedby=BOX&product=PNS


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

got 20 inches here


----------



## theholycow

Had 9 inches of wet heavy crap, sitting on top of goopy mud. Backdragged the ruts when I was done plowing my yard...


----------



## BBC co




----------



## the05goat

Bbc you sub for Walcott?


----------



## durafish

Zero on pavement!


----------



## nepatsfan

blood money...43 hours straight- 6 hours sleep and heading back out. I don't know how anyone looks forward to 2 feet of snow.


----------



## quigleysiding

Spring here


----------



## Santry426

Hell of a storm in Weymouth !


----------



## BBC co

Feel like a vampire out side in the sun today


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1617831 said:


> blood money...43 hours straight- 6 hours sleep and heading back out. I don't know how anyone looks forward to 2 feet of snow.


I would have been effed if we got 2 feet.... I had a quarter of my crew on that I had for the blizzard. We got 13-14 here in Boston depending on who you ask. Plowed each account twice, should have been three times but I was trying to save the custy's some money, AND I wasn't expecting anything over 10 inches MAX. In reality I was thinking more like 6-8. Live and learn. Final clean up took longer than anticipated due to an emergency call I went on around noon. Scraped the last account at 8pm.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1617818 said:


>


I wish I could see the look an that poor bastards face lol... His posture is one of utter defeat!!!


----------



## BBC co

I got a few other of him lol. with out this guy I would of wanted to hang myself lol








I did this whole house at 1:30 am it's in Holbrook by wallgreens there was 2' curbs and 7" already at 1:30am. the pic was at 6pm ish with him in it, I think. turns out its a double wide top and single inlet found the grass on the first pass thankfully or would have gotten stuck nailing the left bank back, the whole reason I thought this was a double wide cause there was a jeep beside that car. I sent him there alone at 6:00 and got the call " you need to come over here and open these or I will die" I was like wtf ok rolled up on that was like wtf, last thing I seen at 1:30 were teh loaders rolling into the neighborhood I knew it was not gonna be good LOL

ya right on with the posture comment Ducatti rofl  kid fell asleep driving last night behind me going thru a light and almost crashed had to let him go home I went and did the last of my accounts and just got in from collecting.. man one dude was like I really don't think you did to much to justify the 80$ whack (this was a verbal agreement with him, 20 pretreat, 40 for drive and parking area, 20 for 8 miles of walk way and the stair way to heaven) and it's the nightmare house hill if anyone remembers the pick I posted of it... pretreated, 45 degree drive with a 4 car top and a walk on 3 side of the house and no lie atleast 40-50 steps...... my jaw dropped told him to go get me a check I was not billing anyone this storm and I wanted it now. he went and got it for me and gave me his sons address and number, asked me if I got his wife's msg or his call. I said I have not even gotten past the point of screening caller id nvm voicemail msgs. told him straight out here are some cards if you want to be on the list next year call me if you want to be left in the aftermath feel free to leave me a voicemail and i'll get back to you some day. took my check and left. (felt like saying you mean "you don't think me doing such a good job, you were one of your only people in the neighborhood yesterday that could walk out get in your car and drive to work if you wanted to.. nvm you can just give me 20$ "


----------



## BBC co

Hope everyones properties are ok, serious flooding Issues they closed Access to Hull at one point I tried getting down there around noon yesterday I think and there were loaders clearing Nantasket ave over sea water and seaweed ocean came clear across the boulevard to the bay right at the carousel. Now the streets look like they have snow melters running on them


----------



## ss502gmc

BBC co;1617890 said:


> i got a few other of him lol with out this guy I would of wanted to hang myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did this whole house at 1:30 am it's in Holbrook by wallgreens there was 2' curbs and 7" already at 1:30am the pic was at 6pm ish with him in it, I think. turns out its a double wide top and single inlet found the grass on the first pass thankfully or would have gotten stuck nailing the left bank back, the whole reason I thought this was a double wide cause there was a jeep beside that car. I sent him there alone at 6:00 and got the call " you need to come over here and open these or I will die" I was like wtf ok rolled up on that was like wtf, last thing I seen at 1:30 were teh loaders rolling into the neighborhood I knew it was not gonna be good LOL
> 
> ya right on with the posture comment Ducatti rofl  kid fell asleep driving last night behind me going thru a light and almost crashed had to let him go home I went and did the last of my accounts and just got in from collecting man one dude was like I really don't think you did to much to justify the 80$ whack and it's the nightmare house hill if anyone remembers the pick I posted of it... pretreated, 45 degree drive with a 4 car top and a walk on 3 side of the house and no lie atleast 40-50 steps...... my jaw dropped told him to go get me a check I was not billing anyone this storm and I wanted it now


That's funny, you should tell that guy to call me if he don't like your price, people keep calling me today to do there drives, last one about 20 minutes ago. I said sure no problem. $75 for a straight push, $100 for a garage that needs to be back dragged, and if there's shoveling to be done then you should call someone else!  
If I didn't have a plow I would gladly pony up the money to save 4 hours of shoveling and a possible heart attack shoveling this 2 feet of cement.


----------



## darryl g

Here's the CT DOT snowfall for the storm. Note that they measure snowfall during each 2 hour period, which would often be more than what the accumulated total would be due to compaction and melting.

http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Reports/WRU_Report_S10.HTM

I measured 6 inches to 15 inches within about a 5 mile radius of my house.


----------



## BBC co

ss502gmc;1617903 said:


> That's funny, you should tell that guy to call me if he don't like your price, people keep calling me today to do there drives, last one about 20 minutes ago. I said sure no problem. $75 for a straight push, $100 for a garage that needs to be back dragged, and if there's shoveling to be done then you should call someone else!
> If I didn't have a plow I would gladly pony up the money to save 4 hours of shoveling and a possible heart attack shoveling this 2 feet of cement.


I know right! 
guys 86 yrs old I rolled up on him trying to shovel the blizzard snow after some tool bag tried to push that 2' up from the street died half way up spit sand and left it I wanted to keep driving because no amount of money is worth this hassle, but seeing him I had to do it and save his life... 
plus the neighboring house some are 3 million $ homes good reference point is other reason I stomach it.
but I really want to throw up in his face over that especially cause I was being nice and took my sun glasses off to talk to him and my eyes were burning out of my head. 
I told him a 100$ cause I was going to clear the slop and he said leave it it will melt I said yes probably all over the hill and turn to ice over night, I was there to prevent injury to him or anyone that may come there not to take advantage of him, thats my job and out of that I have bills, so told him 80$ and did all the slop for free then went and hit the street by there second car down the street and a few shovel fulls. 
gave him 3 business cards hope at least 2 get to new costumers beside him. one house is new construction by a local big builder, be nice to get in with him.


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1617879 said:


> I wish I could see the look an that poor bastards face lol... His posture is one of utter defeat!!!


picture above is first pass at below pics that I did solo, finding the perimiter
loool this is 3 houses later, this was in abington of 139 by 18 and had done this also myself at 1am. also was 7+" here at that time
the pics are from I think 6:30 kinda still blurry trying to remember stuff




























I think he was saying "do you see this shiat!" 









they are real blury cause I was in such a rush to snap them to try to get his initail reactions and on my phone lol he was not in the posing mood lol


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Barry Burbank WBZ Weather

Although astronomical spring doesn't arrive until 7:02am on the 20th of this month, we'll still keep the old saying of "spring forward 1 hour" as Daylight Saving Time returns tomorrow. That means we'll lose some daylight in the morning and gain it in the evening. The sunrise will change from 6:06 this morning to 7:04 tomorrow morning. The sunset will change from 5:44 this afternoon to 6:45 tomorrow evening. That is a sure sign that real spring is on its way. Following yesterday's extraordinary and unprecedented storm, we deserve some springlike weather.

After precisely predicting the Blizzard of 2013 a month ago, the accuracy, sorrowfully, caved in with this recent storm. It's obviously much easier to hindcast than forecast but I am understanding more fully how I failed to correctly forecast the scope and magnitude of this storm until whiteout conditions developed during the early stages of the morning commute. Check out this explainer link from WBZ-TV Executive Weather Producer, Terry Eliasen. Honestly, in my near 40 years in this business, I have never seen such a bizarre setup where a storm centered more than 600 miles southeast of New England delivered such a huge volume of precipitation which was snow over most of the region except much of Cape Cod. The upper air pattern was comprised of a major low pressure system well southeast of New England. Another player was a potent shortwave disturbance diving southeast through NY to NJ then over the Atlantic. The bridging between these two features resulted in a long corridor of easterly winds aloft which steered moisture from the so-called comma head of the intense ocean storm westward across southern New England. Perturbations in that flow produced periods of intense snowfall. Typically, I would have expected the moisture to weaken as it traveled the elongated distance from its source. Some of the mathematical guidance models were cranking out large amounts of precipitable water but it seemed overdone. Couple that with the error in the anticipated snowfall density due to a slightly colder environment and the outcome is that the snowfall totals far exceeded expectations. *In fact, the amounts are absolutely astounding. In a few isolated locations, there was actually a bit more snow from this system than the real Blizzard of 2013 on February 8-9! Case in point is the Blue Hill Observatory in Milton where it turned out to be the 5th biggest snowstorm on record at 29.8″ just ahead of the 26.6″ which accumulated last month on the 8-9th! Boston's 13.1″ raises its seasonal total to 55.9″ which is above the average of 43.8″. Worcester's 22.8″ from this storm jacks the seasonal total to 101.7″ makes it the 6th snowiest season on record well above the average seasonal amount of 64.1″. For more reports, look at this lengthy list compiled by the National Weather Service.
*

Now that the beast has departed, we can enjoy lots of bright sunshine today except over Cape Cod and parts of Plymouth County where lots of lower clouds will exist. The wind will remain gusty to 30 mph or so over the Cape and 15-25 mph along the rest of the coastline up through the North Shore. A Coastal Flood Advisory issued by the National Weather Service for minor coastal flooding around the 9am high tide today will be discontinued at midday. The ocean remains rough with big breakers crashing onto the beaches for the next couple of days. Expect high temperatures in the lower to middle 40s today causing some melting snow so watch out for areas of black ice tonight as it cools below 32. The clouds over southeastern New England may become more widespread approaching the Boston area later today or especially tonight and tomorrow so the most sunshine tomorrow will be farther north and west of the city as a light sea breeze blows and keeps the coast chilled to the upper 30s while it warms to the middle 40s well inland. After a ridge of high pressure shifts offshore tomorrow night, a southerly flow will escort milder air into the region. The first part of the new week will be balmy with highs in the middle 50s on Monday and 50-55 on Tuesday. The big meltdown gets underway then along with the next weather makers namely a frontal boundary and wave disturbance arriving on Tuesday releasing rainy spells Once the system moves offshore, cooler and breezy weather in the 40s will arrive on Wednesday with a mix of clouds and sunshine. It will be even a bit colder with highs in the upper 30s on Thursday.

For the skiers, riders and snowmobilers, most of the trails are in great shape over New England including southern areas that received the bulk of yesterday's snowfall. Most of the resorts are sporting packed powder, groomed primary surfaces with a bit of loose granular snow up north. Some of the glades and natural trails could use some fresh snow but none is in sight at this time. Instead, milder air will be flowing into the region with the next precipitation slated to be rain. Enjoy the dynamite conditions through Monday as temperatures rise from mostly the 30s this weekend to the 40s at the beginning of the week. Please be cautious and courteous on the trails and have a blast!

If any new data warrants a change in the thinking above, I will post a fresh blog this evening. Otherwise Joe Joyce returns tomorrow morning and I shall be on duty later in the day.

Have a great weekend!

000
NOUS41 KBOX 091518
PNSBOX
CTZ002>004-MAZ002>024-026-NHZ011-012-015-RIZ001>008-100318-

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
1018 AM EST SAT MAR 09 2013

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 18
HOURS FOR THE STORM THAT HAS BEEN AFFECTING OUR REGION. APPRECIATION
IS EXTENDED TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN
SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE
ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
SOUTH WINDSOR 12.5 659 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 4.5 700 PM 3/08 BRADLEY AIRPORT

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
STAFFORDVILLE 23.0 500 PM 3/08 NONE
COVENTRY 21.0 749 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
STAFFORD SPRINGS 18.5 443 PM 3/08 NONE
COLUMBIA 15.0 424 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
POMFRET CENTER 15.0 703 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
EAST KILLINGLY 11.6 531 PM 3/08 NONE

MASSACHUSETTS

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
NORTON 22.6 430 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
SOUTH EASTON 22.5 851 AM 3/09 HAM RADIO
MANSFIELD 21.5 451 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH EASTON 21.2 738 PM 3/08 NONE
1 W MANSFIELD 21.1 621 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 19.7 700 AM 3/09 NWS OFFICE
FALL RIVER 17.6 556 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
DIGHTON 15.4 609 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
ACUSHNET 11.5 1136 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOMERSET 11.2 751 PM 3/08 PUBLIC
NEW BEDFORD 11.0 500 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH ACUSHNET 11.0 805 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NORTH ATTLEBORO 11.0 638 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST ACUSHNET 8.4 804 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...ESSEX COUNTY...
NORTH BEVERLY 18.3 419 PM 3/08 PUBLIC

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
STOW 20.5 605 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HOLLISTON 17.0 502 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
DRACUT 16.0 948 PM 3/08 NONE
MARLBOROUGH 15.0 842 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WOBURN 15.0 518 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARLBOROGH 15.0 456 PM 3/08 NONE
CHELMSFORD 14.0 611 PM 3/08 PUBLIC
MALDEN 12.0 627 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HOPKINTON 12.0 808 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
3 SSW MILTON 29.8 634 PM 3/08 BLUE HILL OBSERVATORY
QUINCY 24.9 441 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
FOXBORO 24.7 550 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
RANDOLPH 24.0 530 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEYMOUTH 23.0 503 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WALPOLE 22.0 730 PM 3/08 AMATEUR RADIO
WRENTHAM 22.0 730 PM 3/08 AMATEUR RADIO
NORWOOD 21.8 700 AM 3/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
MILLIS 20.5 619 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRANKLIN 18.5 730 PM 3/08 AMATEUR RADIO

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
WHITMAN 22.5 526 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
MIDDLEBORO 15.8 602 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
DUXBURY 13.5 456 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WAREHAM 5.0 420 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
BRIGHTON 15.0 800 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
WEST ROXBURY 14.8 438 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
1 N EAST BOSTON 13.1 700 PM 3/08 LOGAN AIRPORT
WINTHROP 13.1 700 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
 OAKHAM 23.0 455 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LANCASTER 23.0 530 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
3 WNW WORCESTER 22.8 1201 AM 3/09 ORH AIRPORT
HOLDEN 22.0 522 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SHREWSBURY 21.0 840 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
WEST BOYLSTON 21.0 500 PM 3/08 PUBLIC
HUBBARDSTON 18.5 715 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WESTBOROUGH 18.2 1232 AM 3/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
GRAFTON 15.0 604 PM 3/08 NONE
NORTHBRIDGE 10.9 448 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC

NEW HAMPSHIRE

...HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY...
NEW BOSTON 11.1 432 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
MERRIMACK 5.0 900 AM 3/09 SPOTTER

RHODE ISLAND

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
BRISTOL 6.5 646 PM 3/08 BROADCAST MEDIA

...KENT COUNTY...
2 NNW WARWICK 2.3 700 PM 3/08 T.F. GREEN AIRPORT

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
MIDDLETOWN 6.8 448 PM 3/08 NONE
TIVERTON 5.1 806 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
NORTH CUMBERLAND 12.3 609 PM 3/08 NONE
WOONSOCKET 11.5 700 PM 3/08 MEDIA
WEST GLOCESTER 10.3 827 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
GREENVILLE 5.2 1006 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
PROVIDENCE 5.1 600 PM 3/08 FEDERAL HILL

...WASHINGTON COUNTY...
HOPKINTON 1.0 616 PM 3/08 PUBLIC

$$



KartAnimal29;1617463 said:


> Some more totals from Taunton MA
> 
> LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
> SNOWFALL OF
> /INCHES/ MEASUREMENT
> 
> CONNECTICUT
> 
> ...HARTFORD COUNTY...
> MANCHESTER 18.5 230 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> MARLBOROUGH 15.5 156 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> ROCKY HILL 14.0 158 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> BURLINGTON 13.9 346 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WETHERSFIELD 12.5 157 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> SOUTH WINDSOR 12.0 1108 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 8.5 1106 AM 3/08 NONE
> BRISTOL 8.3 840 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
> WEST HARTFORD 6.6 1026 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> ENFIELD 6.5 936 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> GRANBY 5.0 1005 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
> 1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 4.5 100 PM 3/08 BDL AIRPORT
> AVON 4.2 1247 PM 3/08 NONE
> EAST HARTFORD 4.0 938 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...TOLLAND COUNTY...
> STAFFORDVILLE 23.0 159 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
> TOLLAND 22.5 341 PM 3/08 NONE
> COVENTRY 20.5 117 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> STAFFORD SPRINGS 20.5 137 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> STORRS 17.0 1117 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> ROCKVILLE 16.0 1123 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> SOMERS 16.0 127 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> ...WINDHAM COUNTY...
> WOODSTOCK 17.2 340 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> ASHFORD 16.0 1229 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> BROOKLYN 14.0 1049 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> SOUTH WINDAHM 13.0 1202 PM 3/08 NONE
> THOMPSON 12.0 214 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HAMPTON 11.0 114 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
> DANIELSON 5.5 803 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> 
> MASSACHUSETTS
> 
> ...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
> EAST SANDWICH 5.2 100 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
> MARSTONS MILLS 3.0 829 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
> 
> ...BRISTOL COUNTY...
> NORTH EASTON 20.7 339 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> SOUTH EASTON 20.0 1220 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> TAUNTON 2.6NW 19.7 324 PM 3/08 NONE
> MANSFIELD 19.0 1143 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> TAUNTON 17.9 100 PM 3/08 NWS OFFICE
> WEST MANSFIELD 17.0 354 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> ATTLEBORO 15.0 316 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> SOMERSET 10.5 221 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> EAST TAUNTON 10.0 1027 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> NEW BEDFORD 9.0 1118 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 
> ...ESSEX COUNTY...
> BEVERLY 16.5 1144 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> SALEM 16.2 130 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> TOPSFIELD 16.0 116 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> MARBLEHEAD 14.0 200 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> WEST PEABODY 13.0 214 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> LYNN 13.0 1124 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> NAHANT 12.0 1211 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> GLOUCESTER 8.0 130 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> METHUEN 8.0 900 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> 
> ...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
> HEATH 7.0 933 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> LEYDEN 5.0 1015 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> EAST CHARLEMONT 3.5 1055 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
> GREENFIELD 2.0 849 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> TURNERS FALLS 1.0 1001 AM 3/08 NONE
> 
> ...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
> WALES 20.0 1255 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> MONSON 18.0 349 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> EAST LONGMEADOW 11.5 1139 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> LUDLOW 11.0 209 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HOLYOKE 2.0 830 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
> 
> ...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
> BELCHERTOWN 8.0 1145 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> HUNTINGTON 7.0 845 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> SOUTH HADLEY 2.5 1146 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> NORTHAMPTON 2.0 939 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
> DRACUT 22.1 100 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> SHERBORN 20.0 242 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> FRAMINGHAM 18.8 338 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> ACTON 17.7 203 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WAKEFIELD 17.1 210 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> TYNGSBORO 17.0 205 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> CARLISLE 16.8 235 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> LEXINGTON 16.1 223 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> NATICK 16.0 251 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> PEPPERELL 15.5 219 PM 3/08 NONE
> SOUTH NATICK 15.0 224 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> HUDSON 15.0 309 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> WINCHESTER 15.0 305 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> TOWNSEND 14.8 1220 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> SHIRLEY 14.3 100 PM 3/08 NONE
> SUDBURY 14.0 932 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> LITTLETON 13.8 1230 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WILMINGTON 13.0 1243 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> BILLERICA 12.5 1159 AM 3/08 MEDIA
> WESTFORD 12.2 225 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> CONCORD 12.2 155 PM 3/08 NONE
> AYER 11.7 1057 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> READING 11.0 1035 AM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
> NORTH READING 10.0 1257 PM 3/08 NONE
> MELROSE 10.0 156 PM 3/08 NONE
> CHELMSFORD 10.0 956 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> BELMONT 5.5 800 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...NORFOLK COUNTY...
> SOUTH WEYMOUTH 24.1 233 PM 3/08 MEDIA
> RANDOLPH 23.0 101 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WEST WALPOLE 22.7 129 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> CANTON 21.8 1251 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> FOXBORO 20.0 1200 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> NORWOOD 20.0 100 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
> WALPOLE 19.5 130 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> QUINCY 16.0 1029 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> MILLIS 16.0 100 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> WRENTHAM 15.0 842 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> NEEDHAM 14.5 1235 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> BELLINGHAM 14.2 200 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NORTH WEYMOUTH 12.2 1055 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> EAST BRAINTREE 12.0 1254 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> BROOKLINE 11.5 1025 AM 3/08 NONE
> 
> ...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
> ROCKLAND 21.5 145 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> MANSFIELD 21.0 257 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> HANOVER 18.5 353 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> KINGSTON 16.5 330 PM 3/08 NONE
> HINGHAM 16.0 1248 PM 3/08 NONE
> MIDDLEBORO 14.6 314 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> PEMBROKE 14.0 310 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> CARVER 10.8 357 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
> MARSHFIELD 6.0 905 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> PLYMOUTH 6.0 210 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> 
> ...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
> 1 N EAST BOSTON 12.8 100 PM 3/08 LOGAN AIRPORT
> WINTHROP 12.8 100 PM 3/08 NONE
> 
> ...WORCESTER COUNTY...
> HOLDEN 24.4 204 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> CLINTON 23.4 134 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> 3 WNW WORCESTER 22.8 300 PM 3/08 ORH AIRPORT
> STERLING 21.3 129 PM 3/08 NONE
> SHREWSBURY 21.0 148 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> LUNENBURG 21.0 108 PM 3/08 EMERGENCY MANAGER
> SPENCER 20.8 200 PM 3/08 NONE
> MILFORD 20.5 1259 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> BOYLSTON 20.2 216 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> BERLIN 18.2 307 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> FITCHBURG 18.2 242 PM 3/08 NONE
> NORTH GRAFTON 18.0 127 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> LEOMINSTER 18.0 1244 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> WEST WARREN 16.0 100 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> ASHBURNHAM 16.0 1225 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
> SOUTHBRIDGE 15.0 1149 AM 3/08 NONE
> HARVARD 15.0 243 PM 3/08 NONE
> TEMPLETON 14.5 119 PM 3/08 NONE
> HINGHAM 14.0 1119 AM 3/08 NONE
> WHITINSVILLE 13.1 154 PM 3/08 NONE
> WARREN 13.0 217 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> NORTH BROOKFIELD 13.0 300 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> AUBURN 12.5 250 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> WESTBOROUGH 12.4 925 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
> HOPEDALE 10.0 241 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> NORTHBRIDGE 9.3 1204 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> ROYALSTON 8.8 849 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> WINCHENDON 8.0 1127 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> 
> NEW HAMPSHIRE
> 
> ...CHESHIRE COUNTY...
> WALPOLE 2.0 800 AM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
> 
> ...HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY...
> HUDSON 13.3 1230 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
> PELHAM 13.0 1051 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
> PETERBOROUGH 11.5 1131 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> HOLLIS 11.0 1212 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NASHUA 11.0 145 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
> GREENFIELD 9.0 1210 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
> NEW BOSTON 8.9 100 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> SOUTH WEARE 8.7 810 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
> NORTH WEARE 7.0 1045 AM 3/08 NONE
> MILFORD 6.5 1015 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
> 
> RHODE ISLAND
> 
> ...KENT COUNTY...
> WEST WARWICK 3.5 109 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> 2 NNW WARWICK 2.3 100 PM 3/08 T.F. GREEN AIRPORT
> EAST GREENWICH 1.5 256 PM 3/08 NONE
> 
> ...NEWPORT COUNTY...
> MIDDLETOWN 3.5 1002 AM 3/08 NONE
> 
> ...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
> THOMPSON HILL 11.4 310 PM 3/08 NONE
> BURRILLVILLE 11.0 315 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> WOONSOCKET 9.9 100 PM 3/08 MEDIA
> WEST GLOCESTER 9.4 332 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> NORTH CUMBERLAND 9.2 1220 PM 3/08 NONE
> CUMBERLAND 7.1 1053 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> EAST PROVIDENCE 5.7 318 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
> PAWTUCKET 5.0 1130 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
> GREENVILLE 3.0 155 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

50 out hear the snows melting quick but its a mud pit


----------



## BBC co




----------



## stg454

What a crazy storm. Ended up with about 18". Ad a little problem at the beginning of the afternoon but it ended ok. They had less than an inch at work in Cranston, RI. I was shocked when I got home to "clean up" my accounts. Out till around 10.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1617878 said:


> I would have been effed if we got 2 feet.... I had a quarter of my crew on that I had for the blizzard. We got 13-14 here in Boston depending on who you ask. Plowed each account twice, should have been three times but I was trying to save the custy's some money, AND I wasn't expecting anything over 10 inches MAX. In reality I was thinking more like 6-8. Live and learn. Final clean up took longer than anticipated due to an emergency call I went on around noon. Scraped the last account at 8pm.


U should plow per inch then it doesn't matter how many times u go.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1617890 said:


> I got a few other of him lol. with out this guy I would of wanted to hang myself lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this whole house at 1:30 am it's in Holbrook by wallgreens there was 2' curbs and 7" already at 1:30am. the pic was at 6pm ish with him in it, I think. turns out its a double wide top and single inlet found the grass on the first pass thankfully or would have gotten stuck nailing the left bank back, the whole reason I thought this was a double wide cause there was a jeep beside that car. I sent him there alone at 6:00 and got the call " you need to come over here and open these or I will die" I was like wtf ok rolled up on that was like wtf, last thing I seen at 1:30 were teh loaders rolling into the neighborhood I knew it was not gonna be good LOL
> 
> ya right on with the posture comment Ducatti rofl  kid fell asleep driving last night behind me going thru a light and almost crashed had to let him go home I went and did the last of my accounts and just got in from collecting.. man one dude was like I really don't think you did to much to justify the 80$ whack (this was a verbal agreement with him, 20 pretreat, 40 for drive and parking area, 20 for 8 miles of walk way and the stair way to heaven) and it's the nightmare house hill if anyone remembers the pick I posted of it... pretreated, 45 degree drive with a 4 car top and a walk on 3 side of the house and no lie atleast 40-50 steps...... my jaw dropped told him to go get me a check I was not billing anyone this storm and I wanted it now. he went and got it for me and gave me his sons address and number, asked me if I got his wife's msg or his call. I said I have not even gotten past the point of screening caller id nvm voicemail msgs. told him straight out here are some cards if you want to be on the list next year call me if you want to be left in the aftermath feel free to leave me a voicemail and i'll get back to you some day. took my check and left. (felt like saying you mean "you don't think me doing such a good job, you were one of your only people in the neighborhood yesterday that could walk out get in your car and drive to work if you wanted to.. nvm you can just give me 20$ "


Don't tell me your only charging $40 for plow a driveway in this storm. My $40 driveway were $120 for this storm


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1618017 said:


> Don't tell me your only charging $40 for plow a driveway in this storm. My $40 driveway were $120 for this storm


ya I had a few issues with people in regards to amounts due to them being new accounts and no contracts, live and learn next storm they will not get service unless over charged and next year everyone is going on by the inch billing. from what I have been reading these storms may become a more regular occurrence here and am not explaining my way into getting paid by these people ever again.


----------



## ctmower

Not sure if it was because of the Feb blizzard but this past storm was a piece of cake!! Never thought I'd say 10" was a piece of cake but it was. Started off with 2-3" at my house and ended up with 12"+ on the outside perimeter of my route in Somers, CT. Each house cleaned up easily with no problems. Only good of the day was tearing up a solid 1'x30' long piece of turf on the edge of one of my customers driveways. Ground was getting way too soft. Didn't think I was going to charge my customers twice for this past storm but ended up having to do most of them twice!!!


----------



## BBC co

ya I had to charge some people 3 times in those hard hit towns like abington, weymouth and holbrook or they would never of gotten done, I was nice with the people in my town seeing most are old and hopefully we get one of these last next systems as snow and it's a easy one to make up for all the discounts.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1618058 said:


> ya I had a few issues with people in regards to amounts due to them being new accounts and no contracts, live and learn next storm they will not get service unless over charged and next year everyone is going on by the inch billing. from what I have been reading these storms may become a more regular occurrence here and am not explaining my way into getting paid by these people ever again.


Even if I plow someone once I still charge the for the over 13 in price. I explain it is a lot of wear and tear on the truck and plow. I DO NOT negotiate my prices. I think I price it a fare as I can. Not worth Nickel and dimers


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ctmower;1618069 said:


> Not sure if it was because of the Feb blizzard but this past storm was a piece of cake!! Never thought I'd say 10" was a piece of cake but it was. Started off with 2-3" at my house and ended up with 12"+ on the outside perimeter of my route in Somers, CT. Each house cleaned up easily with no problems. Only good of the day was tearing up a solid 1'x30' long piece of turf on the edge of one of my customers driveways. Ground was getting way too soft. Didn't think I was going to charge my customers twice for this past storm but ended up having to do most of them twice!!!


Ya. Ground not frozen. It's easy to start tearing up grass


----------



## BBC co

ya I only compensated for people that were very old or that had refferd me new customers this year. I really have a hard time taking money from people over 60yrs old most of the time it's those people that I get solid referral work out of too or construction work.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1618098 said:


> ya I only compensated for people that were very old or that had refferd me new customers this year. I really have a hard toe taking money from people over 60 most of the time it's those people that I get solid referral work out of too or construction work.


U have a construction bus? I do a lot of high end trim ( wainscoting, crown, etc) custom built ins, mantles, vanities, cabinets. I have a full wood shop if u ever need anything built. Check out some pics on Face book J and J Carpentry


----------



## BBC co

lol few more pics of misery


----------



## darryl g

Yeah I tore up some lawns and gravel driveways a bit, including my own. I tell my customers it's free re-grading, lol.


----------



## siteworkplus

Where U at GOLDPRO???


I HATE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

24.5 here

Hey andy I'M BUYIN"

3:00 am thurs to 5:30 pm sat + 3hrs power nap - feel like I'm trippin'
not like I know what that feels like, ya know


----------



## BBC co

hey I found you JJ liked your page nice stuff. few people on my friends list you know i see. small world  I used to live right by Balducci's House of Pizza you live in quincy at all?


Rofl @ sitework I seen stuff running across roads at one point and kid in these pick fell asleep driving after 24 hours straight I felt like I was a tripping vampire out in the sun today, came home and went back to bed after collecting


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1618120 said:


> hey I found you JJ liked your page nice stuff. few people on my friends list you know i see. small world  I used to live right by Balducci's House of Pizza you live in quincy at all?
> 
> Rofl @ sitework I seen stuff running across roads at one point and kid in these pick fell asleep driving after 24 hours straight I felt like I was a tripping vampire out in the sun today, came home and went back to bed after collecting


Wow. Crazy. I grew up in Quincy. My friend owns Balducci's


----------



## lucky921

Back out tonight for sanding Can't wait for next storm won't be doing one condo anymore new person in charge he will see how it is to try and save money been doing it for over 12 years his lose not mine


----------



## ScubaSteve728

lucky921;1618143 said:


> Back out tonight for sanding Can't wait for next storm won't be doing one condo anymore new person in charge he will see how it is to try and save money been doing it for over 12 years his lose not mine


next stawm? im ready foa spring ovah heah


----------



## brimfield

My wife was driving us to Chicopee Ma to go to BJ'S and it looked as if they had zero snow there! Who knows? My best storm story was a few years ago Driving to the next town over and I see a grey haired old man in a snow suit laying in his drive. I pull in quick and start yelling are you ok, do ya need me to call 911. He was fine no cardiac problems of breathing issue. He told me he wanted to take a rest and was too lazy to go in. Once I saw him get up and noticed no problems I told him he really should sleep in the house. He as nuts but ok otherwise.


----------



## BBC co

That place has had the best togo food since I can remember ate there for like 15 yrs all ways the best in the area imo. I remember being in 3rd grade eating there lol the pizza was to die for back then have not been there in years I refuse to drive thru quincy nvm go eat there.

this pic is funny tried so hard to get a full pic of the situation but failed. 3 randolph looking natives were going way to fast down a hill on the randolph st cut thru from wey to holbrook and spun into a bank blocking traffic almost both ways a cop was there letting like 30 cars go each way at atime waiting on the wreker fuking hate accounts more then a mile a way normally but in this storm it was the difference for some people of 0-$$$ pays to keep an open mind on locations of work i guess


----------



## KartAnimal29

If anyone is looking for storm totals in CT let me know. I have the totals for every town in CT.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1618198 said:


> If anyone is looking for storm totals in CT let me know. I have the totals for every town in CT.


Hey kart when you think we get our next storm


----------



## cpmi

KartAnimal29;1618198 said:


> If anyone is looking for storm totals in CT let me know. I have the totals for every town in CT.


Kart-if you have Ansonia's I'd appreciate if you would post it-Shelton is the closest town posted on NWS site. I usually measure at my house but I am at a higher elevation than my accounts-I'm curious to see how much of a difference with the info you have and what I measured.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Gave my plow some love after all the hard work she did for me... Washed it and parked it back in the garage...ready for next time.


----------



## ducaticorse

jandjcarpentry;1618012 said:


> U should plow per inch then it doesn't matter how many times u go.


I do, in four inch increments with a two inch trigger. We got 12.8 inches here so that's three pushes. I pushed twice and salted 3 times. I said in the post I should have pushed three times. I was trying to reduce the bills to the customers a tad by not doing an in between run as I've already made quite a bit of money this season, AND I wasn't expecting this type of accumulation out of this storm, so I didn't anticipate on doing a third push (not that I wouldn't have been able too) in the first place.


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1618200 said:


> Hey kart when you think we get our next storm


Looks quite for this coming week with warmer temps till Weds , then getting cold again. There has been something showing up for Friday Saturday but it looks to stay well south of us as of now.



cpmi;1618204 said:


> Kart-if you have Ansonia's I'd appreciate if you would post it-Shelton is the closest town posted on NWS site. I usually measure at my house but I am at a higher elevation than my accounts-I'm curious to see how much of a difference with the info you have and what I measured.


Send me a PM with you email address and I'll send the sheet to you. I don't want to post it as it's from a payed service


----------



## ducaticorse

07PSDCREW;1618212 said:


> Gave my plow some love after all the hard work she did for me... Washed it and parked it back in the garage...ready for next time.


LOL, none of my stuff has been cleaned this season.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1618214 said:


> I do, in four inch increments with a two inch trigger. We got 12.8 inches here so that's three pushes. I pushed twice and salted 3 times. I said in the post I should have pushed three times. I was trying to reduce the bills to the customers a tad by not doing an in between run as I've already made quite a bit of money this season, AND I wasn't expecting this type of accumulation out of this storm, so I didn't anticipate on doing a third push (not that I wouldn't have been able too) in the first place.


So over 16 inches would b billed 4 times? That would b $160? I max out in three pushes. 3 in trigger with 6 in increments. I had some customers that I only plowed twice but were billed for over 13 inches. Doesn't matter how many times I go. During the blizzard I plowed some people who's plow guy never showed once and they were charged over 13 inches price. Didn't matter that I only was there once. It's a ***** to plow over a foot all at once


----------



## jandjcarpentry

ducaticorse;1618214 said:


> I do, in four inch increments with a two inch trigger. We got 12.8 inches here so that's three pushes. I pushed twice and salted 3 times. I said in the post I should have pushed three times. I was trying to reduce the bills to the customers a tad by not doing an in between run as I've already made quite a bit of money this season, AND I wasn't expecting this type of accumulation out of this storm, so I didn't anticipate on doing a third push (not that I wouldn't have been able too) in the first place.


So u only charge them for 8 inches which would b 2 pushes


----------



## BBC co

I was going to post this earlier and am sure there is a industry standardized price rating(sima) system I am not aware of but... I really find other peoples billing policies very informational and useful as well as snow totals after storm so feel free to share them as well as the pics as you all know I love teh pics


----------



## the05goat

Bbc after reading the posts was that you I gave the ride from Hitchcock to cvs ?


----------



## eastcoastjava

ScubaSteve728;1618146 said:


> next stawm? im ready foa spring ovah heah


Hear ya on that one.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

jandjcarpentry;1618247 said:


> So over 16 inches would b billed 4 times? That would b $160? I max out in three pushes. 3 in trigger with 6 in increments. I had some customers that I only plowed twice but were billed for over 13 inches. Doesn't matter how many times I go. During the blizzard I plowed some people who's plow guy never showed once and they were charged over 13 inches price. Didn't matter that I only was there once. It's a ***** to plow over a foot all at once


Sorry forgot to say assuming it is a $40 driveway


----------



## BBC co

the05goat;1618265 said:


> Bbc after reading the posts was that you I gave the ride from Hitchcock to cvs ?


yes I WAS YOUR BACK SEAT DRIVER!!!!! 








ROFL omg how fuking funny is that! THANK YOU oh man, so you dropped me off and I go to my truck. Oh wait no keys, they were in the f250! thank god I am intelligent person and leave a second key in the bed of the truck during storms for lock outs! turned it on shoveled and treated every thing and was off on my after missions which u see picks of. what a small world seriously ...









THANK YOU PLOW SITE lol.

If any one here ever needs any thing especially you^^ (after sitting in a dead truck for an hour making sad smiley faces of foggy windows) feel free to call me 781 733 6260

*Here is a link to some of my recent projects on my web site (site is still under going building) , appreciate any "likes" as well as feed back on it, thanks alot guys and I am always around and willing to work. *http://bighambuildersconstruction.com/our-work/










I just bought a lot in scituate on the water Tuesday but i went there today and I could not fond it


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1618270 said:


> yes I WAS YOUR BACK SEAT DRIVER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL omg how fuking funny is that! THANK YOU oh man, so you dropped me off and I go to my truck. Oh wait no keys, they were in the f250! thank god I am intelligent person and leave a second key in the bed of the truck during storms for lock outs! turned it on shoveled and treated every thing and was off on my after missions which u see picks of. what a small world seriously ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU PLOW SITE lol.
> 
> If any one here ever needs any thing especially you^^ (after sitting in a dead truck for an hour making sad smiley faces of foggy windows) feel free to call me 781 733 6260
> 
> *Here is a link to some of my recent projects on my web site (site is still under going building) , appreciate any "likes" as well as feed back on it, thanks alot guys and I am always around and willing to work. *http://bighambuildersconstruction.com/our-work/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a lot in scituate on the water Tuesday but i went there today and I could not fond it


Some great pics glad things worked out for you


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1618298 said:


> Some great pics glad things worked out for you


Thank you! I seen your msgs on here in after the chaos and appreciate them I want you to know (was not ignoring your help just didn't see them till I felt like siteworks). Think I wrote your # down will defiantly be giving you a call in the future.

the plow is actually still messed up and have a bit more info on the issue now maybe it would help determine cause. I was able to make it up till now probably another 10 hours of work with it broken. It has full function randomly, right before it failed I was on flat surface when it would not lift, check all the usual b.s and pushed up a hill out of the lot and it lifted at the top of the hill. reversed down and tried it again worked fine for a few then same issue followed by the up hill push and it lifted again. so after the f250 died I plowed with it and if it stoped responding to controls i'd just bank it or trip in on a curb corner etc. as soo as it had assistance in the initial lift or elevation maybe in the level of the pup it would respond instantly most times (controller maybe as it's a fish stick), leading me to believe it was a fluid issue perhaps? I have no idea tbh. the fluid/filter were changed before the blizzard storm (maybe a 100 hours use on it currently), but the fluid i drained appeared to look like coffee which made me think it was tranny fluid with water in it (bought it used 3 years ago never changed it) , so if that was the case maybe a leaking seal? and the fluid is bad or toasted from excessive use since? Other then that it had a controller wire connector issue that I replaced the truck side in jan with a fisher replacement repair end and moved all the connection for the plow side hook up to truck inside the truck engine compartment tho not 100% unexposed from the elements but 90% anyway and were all dieelec greased prior to storm did not wipe the old shiatt off tho. 
have not tested any thing on it other then obvious grounds connections etc


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1618298 said:


> Some great pics glad things worked out for you


thanks might have a few more to post my Photobucket app was acting ******** gave up on it


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1618308 said:


> Thank you! I seen your msgs on here in after the chaos and appreciate them I want you to know (was not ignoring your help just didn't see them till I felt like siteworks). Think I wrote your # down will defiantly be giving you a call in the future.
> 
> the plow is actually still messed up and have a bit more info on the issue now maybe it would help determine cause. I was able to make it up till now probably another 10 hours of work with it broken. It has full function randomly, right before it failed I was on flat surface when it would not lift, check all the usual b.s and pushed up a hill out of the lot and it lifted at the top of the hill. reversed down and tried it again worked fine for a few then same issue followed by the up hill push and it lifted again. so after the f250 died I plowed with it and if it stoped responding to controls i'd just bank it or trip in on a curb corner etc. as soo as it had assistance in the initial lift or elevation maybe in the level of the pup it would respond instantly most times (controller maybe as it's a fish stick), leading me to believe it was a fluid issue perhaps? I have no idea tbh. the fluid/filter were changed before the blizzard storm (maybe a 100 hours use on it currently), but the fluid i drained appeared to look like coffee which made me think it was tranny fluid with water in it (bought it used 3 years ago never changed it) , so if that was the case maybe a leaking seal? and the fluid is bad or toasted from excessive use since? Other then that it had a controller wire connector issue that I replaced the truck side in jan with a fisher replacement repair end and moved all the connectioqn for the plow side hook up to truck inside the truck engine compartment tho not 100% unexposed from the elements but 90% anyway and were all dieelec greased prior to storm did not wipe the old shiatt off tho.
> have not tested any thing on it other then obvious grounds connections etc


Which set up do post a pick fluid is a big problem leaks some times motor seal give me a call worked on many and a good machanic to ask to


----------



## cpmi

KartAnimal29;1618221 said:


> Looks quite for this coming week with warmer temps till Weds , then getting cold again. There has been something showing up for Friday Saturday but it looks to stay well south of us as of now.
> 
> Send me a PM with you email address and I'll send the sheet to you. I don't want to post it as it's from a payed service


PM sent-thanks a bunch-much appreciated!


----------



## BBC co

lucky921;1618320 said:


> Which set up do post a pick fluid is a big problem leaks some times motor seal give me a call worked on many and a good machanic to ask to


will do tomorrow may be a good time to look at it for me and give you a call but as far as the current fluid goes, I noticed the bleeder was leaking new blue fluid thru the storm leading up to the issue. it is a straight blade insta-act pump, replaced the reservoir oring and fluid recently like i said but nothing else. So it's an older set up based off it's a ld mold board and are no longer sold 8yrs maybe no idea, maybe the pump needs orings possibly. also the lift ram is all corroded at the bottom and has what appears to be possibly old fluid on it when lifted all the way. it had issues before then I changed the fluid and filter and it ran perfect maybe for 30 hours then started twitching adn proceeded to fail. was planing on draining it and refilling it and testing it but other then that i'm clueless unless the bleeder pissing fluid tells you any thing. also forget if i mentioned it but the current fluid when i tried to check it on a lvl surface came out the fill hole rather quick and seems possibly watered down but was still snowing not a 100% certain on that, I filled it out of a big thing of fisher fluid maybe i put to much in have no idea thats all i could think of when i noticed it out the bleeder and figured to much was better then not enuff checked it and kept going


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Can anyone here help me on this?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1617958#post1617958


----------



## KartAnimal29

Sat. of the storm that just passed. RI got screwed


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## KartAnimal29

Ballston Beach breaks through to the Pamet River during early March storm. Truro, Cape Cod


----------



## aclawn

07PSDCREW;1618336 said:


> Can anyone here help me on this?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1617958#post1617958


Yes it's ur pressure relief valve, had same thing happen to me 25.00 easy fix replace both and solve problem


----------



## the05goat

BBC co;1618270 said:


> yes I WAS YOUR BACK SEAT DRIVER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL omg how ****** funny is that! THANK YOU oh man, so you dropped me off and I go to my truck. Oh wait no keys, they were in the f250! thank god I am intelligent person and leave a second key in the bed of the truck during storms for lock outs! turned it on shoveled and treated every thing and was off on my after missions which u see picks of. what a small world seriously ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU PLOW SITE lol.
> 
> If any one here ever needs any thing especially you^^ (after sitting in a dead truck for an hour making sad smiley faces of foggy windows) feel free to call me 781 733 6260
> 
> *Here is a link to some of my recent projects on my web site (site is still under going building) , appreciate any "likes" as well as feed back on it, thanks alot guys and I am always around and willing to work. *http://bighambuildersconstruction.com/our-work/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a lot in scituate on the water Tuesday but i went there today and I could not fond it


Definitely small world same here if you ever need me 781-987-4078. Jared-

Always good to know people in the area if your in a jam or need anything


----------



## Krrz350

bbc, Change the fluid and add a little bit of heet. Small amount of water getting in there freezing up on you.


----------



## KartAnimal29

0z EURO for next weekend. This one isn't all that. I'm really watching the one behind this. That one look looks a lot better.


----------



## BBC co

awesome, thanks guys


----------



## RoseMan806

Another snow event??


----------



## KartAnimal29

The 20th or so


----------



## KartAnimal29

Farmers Almanac


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^That and the 28-31 is likely gonna be rain.


----------



## ducaticorse

Hey guys,

Wanted to take a little time to thank all of you for participating in this thread in such a positive manner. I enjoy checking in on here knowing that it's mostly always going to be a positive experience. Kart, BBC, you guys had some great forecasts that helped out tremendously. I based my customer warnings and updates off of them instead of the news. In fact, some of my customers asked how I predicted what this last storm was going to do a week out when the local channels all called bs. 

All the other guys, thank you for keeping it professional and friendly. You guys rock. 

Looking forward to the rest of the very short season we will be having, and to picking up where we all left off this November!!!!

Cheers guys!!!

Ryan


----------



## lawn king

That was a super heavy batch of snow! I maxed out the weight in my (2wd/ 9' blade) dumptruck, im so glad i did, as that truck plowed a commercial lot in hingham for 18 hours and never got stuck! I however did not have nearly enough weight in my pickup and got stuck several times! We have had enough snow folks! Time to start grass farming!


----------



## BBC co

ducaticorse;1618484 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to take a little time to thank all of you for participating in this thread in such a positive manner. I enjoy checking in on here knowing that it's mostly always going to be a positive experience. Kart, BBC, you guys had some great forecasts that helped out tremendously. I based my customer warnings and updates off of them instead of the news. In fact, some of my customers asked how I predicted what this last storm was going to do a week out when the local channels all called bs.
> 
> All the other guys, thank you for keeping it professional and friendly. You guys rock.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the very short season we will be having, and to picking up where we all left off this November!!!!
> 
> Cheers guys!!!
> 
> Ryan


 Thumbs Up

yes I could not have said it better myself then that Ryan! 

We may be in for more of these storm will be interesting to see how the summer weather pattern goes and hurricane season, based on things I have seen, the winter storms for the next 5 years are supposed to be big and bad do to a cooling trend we shall see.












2006Sierra1500;1618483 said:


> ^That and the 28-31 is likely gonna be rain.


lol there is a pattern I have noticed in here after reading back 25 pages over coffee this morning, kart says possible storm, people say rain ots etc, kart says still snow, lots of these types of posts appear^^, then snow comes! excellent we are on the right track for another event after seeing the trend starting again here! LOL

If any of you guys have not seen or noticed the Tornado path tru Springfield that is visible in that satellite snow cover pick Kart post up above it's in the dead center about an inch down from the top of the pic runs west to east like a white pencil line about an inch long as well.


----------



## BBC co

Northeast weather and education page

Today will be a gorgeous mid march day. High pressure continues to be in control of our weather. Which will make for dry and very mild temperatures. However, there are some changes on the way for the middle of the week. A frontal system will then begin to approach late Monday into Tuesday with widespread rain. Cooler temperatures will return for midweek behind the frontal system, bringing the chance for snow showers.

As our thoughts turn to Spring. I'm still not ready to throw in the towel on Winter just yet. The NW flow we're in will bring chances for disturbances to rotate in.
* And looking at the pattern for the next few weeks; it does support the possibility of some white stuff* ......
I guess we will see.

So if you're a snow lover, remember spring is approaching. So enjoy what falls......










I've drawn in the track the storm that's currently bringing snow to Colorado will take over the next few days.
I've also placed a black line that shows the trailing cold front. This is the GFS showing next Tuesday afternoon....
Ahead of the front rain could be moderate to heavy for some of us. Then as the front gets closer and passes us, this would turn over to a mix/snow...........


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1618505 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> yes I could not have said it better myself then that Ryan!
> 
> We may be in for more of these storm will be interesting to see how the summer weather pattern goes and hurricane season, based on things I have seen, the winter storms for the next 5 years are supposed to be big and bad do to a cooling trend we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol there is a pattern I have noticed in here after reading back 25 pages over coffee this morning, kart says possible storm, people say rain ots etc, kart says still snow, lots of these types of posts appear^^, then snow comes! excellent we are on the right track for another event after seeing the trend starting again here! LOL
> 
> If any of you guys have not seen or noticed the Tornado path tru Springfield that is visible in that satellite snow cover pick Kart post up above it's in the dead center about an inch down from the top of the pic runs west to east like a white pencil line about an inch long as well.


Hey, BRING IT ON!!!!! I do trees in the "on" season, so hurricanes are all up my alley!!


----------



## BBC co

WATERBURY, CT (WFSB) -
The winter weather has taken its toll on city and town snow budgets throughout the state, including Waterbury.

After Blizzard Charlotte and now the March nor'easter, Waterbury's snow budget is almost blown.

"We're close to exhausting out initial snow budget, $1.1 million," said Joe Geary, who is the chief of staff for the Waterbury mayor. "We do have a contingency account that we would have to go to the Board of Alderman and get their approval for a fund transfer."

Final snow accumulations from Winter Storm David will generally be 6 inches to 12 inches west of Interstate 91 and 12 inches to 24 inches east of the state highway.

Town leaders told Eyewitness News they won't have to worry about overtime since it's a weekday, but they've had to keep crews out constantly since early Thursday.

In Vernon, town officials said they have already had to dip into its rainy day fund and added $74,000. Vernon Mayor George Apel said they'll probably have to add in more.

City officials in Manchester said their snow budget is gone and they will likely scale back spring maintenance work to compensate.

South Windsor town officials said its money is dwindling. South Windsor Town Manager Matthew B. Galligan said there's still some left to handle Winter Storm David and that's it.

While Waterbury says its yearly snow budget is nearly tapped, since Connecticut declared a state of emergency following Blizzard Charlotte, city officials are pretty confident Waterbury will be getting some money back from the Federal Emergency Management Agency.

"There's a 75 percent reimbursement for a 48-hour period, so we're putting together all our numbers for city employees, vehicles, assets, and private entities that we brought in," Geary said.

Other towns across the state are also hoping to eventually get FEMA compensation from Blizzard Charlotte.

For Winter Storm David, Waterbury public works crews were out early Friday and were spotted by Eyewitness News pushing snow off East Main Street.

Friday also meant a snow day for children in Waterbury. City schools lost six days following Blizzard Charlotte. As of now, school won't get out until June 21.

In Wallingford, classrooms were empty, due to the storm.

"It's just disappointment because we get on a roll, we're in the middle of the CT Mastery Tests," said Wallingford School Superintendent Dr. Sal Menzo. "We're in the middle of the Connecticut academic performance testing."

Wallingford school officials said they have to make up a total of 10 days before the state deadline, which is June 28.

"To compound it in Wallingford, we also had a large roof project going on last summer," Menzo said. "So we started school after Labor Day, due to the fact we had to give extra time for the construction workers."

Sheehan High School lost three days during Superstorm Sandy because part of the roof was blown off. They are doing that extra day during April vacation while the rest of the district makes up three days.

Wallingford already did away with its February vacation before the school year started to help them stay on top of missed days. So they were only able to shorten April vacation and extend the school year.

"Kids get a vacation no matter what, whether it's storm closure they have time off," said parent John Mendygrao.

Wallingford is trying to see if the state will excuse the missed days for the blizzard because it was such a big storm and the town, like many others, had such a tough time removing the snow to reopen the school.

Overall, Connecticut residents told Eyewitness News that they were sick of the winter weather.

"I'm done with the snow, after the last one, it really beats you up," said James Mennillo of Waterbury.

However, one person in Waterbury was happy to see the snow falling on Friday morning.

"I'll probably make $300 to $400 today," said Jason Hawk of Waterbury, who was clearing sidewalks in the city.

And in Tolland County, private plow truck drivers told Eyewitness News they have dozens of lots to clear Friday and they're definitely not complaining.

"All plow guys like the snow," said Dan Sandstrom of D&S Services.

http://www.wfsb.com/story/21556015/winter-weather-taking-toll-on-snow-budgets


----------



## mwalsh9152

ducaticorse;1618484 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to take a little time to thank all of you for participating in this thread in such a positive manner. I enjoy checking in on here knowing that it's mostly always going to be a positive experience. Kart, BBC, you guys had some great forecasts that helped out tremendously. I based my customer warnings and updates off of them instead of the news. In fact, some of my customers asked how I predicted what this last storm was going to do a week out when the local channels all called bs.
> 
> All the other guys, thank you for keeping it professional and friendly. You guys rock.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the very short season we will be having, and to picking up where we all left off this November!!!!
> 
> Cheers guys!!!
> 
> Ryan


yes, I'll second that, you guys made it A LOT easier for all of us to plan our actions! I would have totally been caught with my pants down during the blizzard with my Bronco not having a body on it had one of you not dropped the B word a week out foiling my plans.


----------



## BBC co

mwalsh9152;1618593 said:


> yes, I'll second that, you guys made it A LOT easier for all of us to plan our actions! I would have totally been caught with my pants down during the blizzard with my Bronco not having a body on it had one of you not dropped the B word a week out foiling my plans.


Thanks again to everyone that has been a part of this thread and all the instant feed back on miscellaneous off topic posts. This thread has far exceeded the expectations of a weather thread for me by far. Glad I could do a part in contributing some useful info as well, it was a team effort and why it was such a success imo.

*Back to the short end of the season 

YES!! THERE BE A SUNDAY EDITION OF THIS WEEK IN WEATHER ... Topics covered ...

the convoluted severe BLOCKING pattern over N America

MARCH 16-17 minor- moderate event .. threat or BS?

MARCH 19-20 possible BIG east coast BOMB... GFS says huh? whats going on?

a review of the WINTER forecast*


----------



## BBC co

12z Euro Long Range Snowfall Potential says we could be welcoming in a 'White Spring' Map shows snowfall potential for next Sunday PM(3/17) thru Tues PM(3/19)[/B]


----------



## powerstroke 03

mwalsh9152;1618593 said:


> yes, I'll second that, you guys made it A LOT easier for all of us to plan our actions! I would have totally been caught with my pants down during the blizzard with my Bronco not having a body on it had one of you not dropped the B word a week out foiling my plans.


Thank you Kart and BBC!!! And to everyone else who didn't lose hope in late December!!! Was a good winter and I hope everyone enjoyed it. Dispite the b.s every SnowFighter goes through I know I had a smile on my face every time we went out! ussmileyflag hope everyone has a great spring/summer!!


----------



## ducaticorse

powerstroke 03;1618665 said:


> Thank you Kart and BBC!!! And to everyone else who didn't lose hope in late December!!! Was a good winter and I hope everyone enjoyed it. Dispite the b.s every SnowFighter goes through I know I had a smile on my face every time we went out! ussmileyflag hope everyone has a great spring/summer!!


Says you!!!!

Only smile I had on my face was when I was coming back IN


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1618652 said:


> 12z Euro Long Range Snowfall Potential says we could be welcoming in a 'White Spring' Map shows snowfall potential for next Sunday PM(3/17) thru Tues PM(3/19)[/B]


For some reason I knew you were going to post this when I this on DT's page. Worry about the first storm , then this one. This is 240 hrs out :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

Thanks for the kind words everyone , I almost shed a tear :crying:


----------



## BBC co

lmbo at the captain pic lol, I had to keep there attention some how in your absence

looked at this also lots of cold air but other then that I hear ysa



















GFS has it tracked south under us thru spoolitups area and ots with no precip in cn, ma, ri or any where north but we all know how that just played out and I know gfs is a pipe dream this far out no matter what it says

saturday morning logan airport


----------



## KartAnimal29

HAHAHA U almost got the double face palm dude :laughing: It was too nice to be inside today. Got to take advantage of the nice days this time of year. Racing starts the first weekend of April , if there isn't a foot of snow on the Track


----------



## nepatsfan

Well, I went out and bought a snowmobile yesterday so I'll take a little more snow but not that much. Main reason, so I could look forward to snow again.Thumbs Up

And I third or fourth or whatever position I am in line, thanks guys for the weather updates this year! Definitely more accurate than the local news.


----------



## KartAnimal29

What did ya get ?


----------



## nepatsfan

Kinda funny, I got done plowing around 3 pm yesterday and stopped by my buddies house for a beer and took his sled out for a spin. I came back and said I gotta buy one. He has four, he said Ill sell you that one and bamm I bought it. Arctic cat zr600


----------



## BBC co

Ugh so the last accounts i got recently got called this morning to 2 issues on non other then the houses I posted pics of. they moved cars at one and wanted the top widened and the other the street mountains pushed further back or threatened to not pay me for all 12 houses I did for them I wanted to rip this woman's head off and beat her husband to death with it. So I caved and went and got the shovelers and brought him with me all the way to holbrook was terrible. Only good thing was I got to go look at a commercial church/school that fired there current guy do to the place being a one lane access to a half cleared lot with nothing stacked and 50% of the spaces not usable. will get a google pic of the lot in a few and post it, maybe get some price Ideas for me to give them, wish I took pics it looked terrible only one car can go up or down the 500' drive at a time to drop kids off and pick up needs a bobcat in there asap i think.

This is the process for Kart to come up with the weather outlooks for us


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1618715 said:


> Kinda funny, I got done plowing around 3 pm yesterday and stopped by my buddies house for a beer and took his sled out for a spin. I came back and said I gotta buy one. He has four, he said Ill sell you that one and bamm I bought it. Arctic cat zr600


WHAT???

You didn't go home and let the wife talk you out of it first??

Gonads grow extra big with no sleep and alcohol, dont they now?


----------



## nepatsfan

She actually was slightly annoyed. Id rather ask for forgiveness than permission. I bought my boat that way too. I bought it and pulled up in front of the house with it. She was like who's is that.....ummm mine, I mean ours! lol


----------



## mulcahy mowing

nepatsfan;1618727 said:


> She actually was slightly annoyed. Id rather ask for forgiveness than permission. I bought my boat that way too. I bought it and pulled up in front of the house with it. She was like who's is that.....ummm mine, I mean ours! lol


Funny, my father did the same thing to my mother when I was growing up! Sometimes you just have to do it!


----------



## KartAnimal29

Daily Frustration is a Hell of lot more then 13% I had to walk away for that one day with this last storm


----------



## siteworkplus

mulcahy mowing;1618730 said:


> Funny, my father did the same thing to my mother when I was growing up! Sometimes you just have to do it!


I did the same thing but had the balls to tell her it was her mothers day present

Thank God she loves boats and has a sense of humor


----------



## nepatsfan

mulcahy mowing;1618730 said:


> Funny, my father did the same thing to my mother when I was growing up! Sometimes you just have to do it!


haha, If I asked her for permission to buy toys I would never get one. I have tried that route. She is already over the snowmobile


----------



## KartAnimal29

nepatsfan;1618727 said:


> She actually was slightly annoyed. Id rather ask for forgiveness than permission. I bought my boat that way too. I bought it and pulled up in front of the house with it. She was like who's is that.....ummm mine, I mean ours! lol


HAHAH I do the same thing. If I asked I would never have anything :laughing: It's only money , you can't take it with you


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1618702 said:


> lmbo at the captain pic lol, I had to keep there attention some how in your absence
> 
> looked at this also lots of cold air but other then that I hear ysa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFS has it tracked south under us thru spoolitups area and ots with no precip in cn, ma, ri or any where north but we all know how that just played out and I know gfs is a pipe dream this far out no matter what it says
> 
> saturday morning logan airport


that brings back memories from the past we did the hole airport and the 2 inner taxi way when needed i use to supervised all the machines and jumped in when needed


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1618732 said:


> I did the same thing but had the balls to tell her it was her mothers day present
> 
> Thank God she loves boats and has a sense of humor


Awesome......I swear to god when I told my wife when I bought it(the snowmobile) I told her I got it for my daughter!!!!! She is two..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## unhcp

Very Good job guys on the weather information on this thread, between you guys and Rayno I don't even put on the horrible local guys anymore.


----------



## BBC co

So this is the lot I need to come up with a price for if anyone has any input be nice to hear it, I know there is a bid forum I will get there I'm sure just figured I'd throw it out here.

right where the access road makes the S there is a house in the clearing below it in the second picture and that drive to it is off the access road and needs to be pushed also


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just looking around a bit and there seems to be a lot of talk going around about the cold that will be moving back in towards the end of the week.850mb is 5000 ft.

0z GFS is wicked cold in the medium range.850s get down to around -15C Thursday following the mid-week cold front, could be a struggle to break freezing in the hills even down to CT/RI.I don't think we've seen cold anomalies like this in March since 2007, and it may go back even longer. Even in the fairly chilly March 2011, I think the coldest we got at 850mb was around -11C in NYC, and it certainly wasn't sustained as the models are showing. This period of blocking should give us a chance for several storm systems and ensure a colder than normal March. The GFS shows the west-based block remaining intact until 3/23 when it slowly begins to break down. Colder than normal temperatures remain in the east with an ULL over the region to the end of the fantasy range.


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1618805 said:


> So this is the lot I need to come up with a price for if anyone has any input be nice to hear it, I know there is a bid forum I will get there I'm sure just figured I'd throw it out here.
> 
> right where the access road makes the S there is a house in the clearing below it in the second picture and that drive to it is off the access road and needs to be pushed also


Id be around 400 with salt per four inch push where I am.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC , U see DT took that map down :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

lol that's funny I got it off http://www.facebook.com/tristateweather?fref=ts they still have it up


----------



## KartAnimal29

I believe they are tied into WXRISK. If you look at DT's post, the same ones sometimes show up on there.IDK I have about 20 different weather pages on my FB


----------



## BBC co

ya alot of them they do all blur together I noticed at times. probably right he;s got that manic personality going he defiantly is capable of multiple ocd outlets lol


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is what's on it's way


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
The overnight 0z run of the Euro model continues to show a powerful Nor'Easter taking shape and affecting the east coast to start Spring with heavy snow and widespread 1 to 2 feet of accumulation. The time frame would be late Sunday PM(3/17) thru Wed(3/20). This is just what the model shows and does not mean it will happen but it is something to watch. As we saw with the last storm, timing and winds are critical in march, and if either is off it will end up being a windy rainstorm.










I'm just looking at this map half asleep but it is looking like the Euro runs right before we went out on this last storm actually looking a bit better Would be a nice storm if it was 3 days looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool I need some coffee feel like I dreaming


----------



## BBC co

WBZ Weather
And now...the latest from our Euro Model. Ugh. For the second run in a row, it is showing a coastal storm south of New England Tuesday. The latest run is even colder than the last. This model is currently on an island by itself. We will see if the other models start to latch onto this solution. The Euro does have a good track record at long range forecasting. It does make sense since we continue to remain in this blocking pattern. No reason to think that we will get out of this winter without another storm at some point unfortunately. We will watch it.










Another look at the potential coastal storm as shown on the 0z Euro. More strong winds for coastal areas that don't need it along with heavy precipitation.


















News12 Long Island Meteorologist Rich Hoffman
I got a few good laughs the past 24 hours, the same people who say I'm wrong all the time are asking me about a storm 216 hours away (9 days). So here you go. http://meteocentre.com/models/compar_models.php?map=na&lang=en&run=00&stn=PNM&&range=glb&hh=216

lots of places talking about this already, had some coffee, have come to the realization it's not just me dreaming


----------



## nepatsfan

enough is enough.......another 1-2 feet-wtf?!?!


----------



## BBC co

My Brother over in Ghazni Afghanistan posted this on FB today

*‎"We have no way of knowing what lays ahead for us in the future, all we can do is use the information at hand to make the best decision possible."*


----------



## porter1121

Does anyone know the snowfall totals for north reading, Andover and North Andover? I was told it was 10" but I know the official number here in Wakefield was 17.1" so I'd like to see if anyone had any official numbers so I can bill it out. Thanks


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nice. I have some pretty cool pic of Iran Snow in there Mt's. That part of the world is beautiful , too bad we are bombing the **** out of it, then paying to fix it. I have a buddy's that was in Iraq and he said it's the biggest waste of money. U blow something up on Monday and on Tuesday there calling you to go rebuild it. If you don't fix it on Tuesday they start attacking you on Wednesday


----------



## BBC co

So with the approaching possible threat of a major east coast storm, I found a link back to the 93 super storm again, which Ironically began to form march 12th (Low pressure developed during the day of March 12th ) To say that we are out of the woods by any means would just be lying to ourselves. http://www.erh.noaa.gov/ilm/archive/Superstorm93/


----------



## az landscaping

porter1121;1618989 said:


> Does anyone know the snowfall totals for north reading, Andover and North Andover? I was told it was 10" but I know the official number here in Wakefield was 17.1" so I'd like to see if anyone had any official numbers so I can bill it out. Thanks[/Qcertified
> certified snow total for haverhill was 14.5''


----------



## wilsonsground

I hope whatever storms come are rain! Im sick of plowing this winter and Im ready for spring!


----------



## BBC co

below is all I have see 
*READING 11.0 1035 AM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
NORTH READING 10.0 1257 PM 3/08 NONE
*

000
NOUS41 KBOX 091518
PNSBOX
CTZ002>004-MAZ002>024-026-NHZ011-012-015-RIZ001>008-100318-

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
1018 AM EST SAT MAR 09 2013

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 18
HOURS FOR THE STORM THAT HAS BEEN AFFECTING OUR REGION. APPRECIATION
IS EXTENDED TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN
SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE
ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
SOUTH WINDSOR 12.5 659 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 4.5 700 PM 3/08 BRADLEY AIRPORT

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
STAFFORDVILLE 23.0 500 PM 3/08 NONE
COVENTRY 21.0 749 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
STAFFORD SPRINGS 18.5 443 PM 3/08 NONE
COLUMBIA 15.0 424 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
POMFRET CENTER 15.0 703 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
EAST KILLINGLY 11.6 531 PM 3/08 NONE

MASSACHUSETTS

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
NORTON 22.6 430 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
SOUTH EASTON 22.5 851 AM 3/09 HAM RADIO
MANSFIELD 21.5 451 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH EASTON 21.2 738 PM 3/08 NONE
1 W MANSFIELD 21.1 621 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 19.7 700 AM 3/09 NWS OFFICE
FALL RIVER 17.6 556 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
DIGHTON 15.4 609 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
ACUSHNET 11.5 1136 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOMERSET 11.2 751 PM 3/08 PUBLIC
NEW BEDFORD 11.0 500 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH ACUSHNET 11.0 805 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NORTH ATTLEBORO 11.0 638 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST ACUSHNET 8.4 804 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...ESSEX COUNTY...
NORTH BEVERLY 18.3 419 PM 3/08 PUBLIC

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
STOW 20.5 605 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HOLLISTON 17.0 502 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
DRACUT 16.0 948 PM 3/08 NONE
MARLBOROUGH 15.0 842 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WOBURN 15.0 518 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARLBOROGH 15.0 456 PM 3/08 NONE
CHELMSFORD 14.0 611 PM 3/08 PUBLIC
MALDEN 12.0 627 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HOPKINTON 12.0 808 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
3 SSW MILTON 29.8 634 PM 3/08 BLUE HILL OBSERVATORY
QUINCY 24.9 441 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
FOXBORO 24.7 550 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
RANDOLPH 24.0 530 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEYMOUTH 23.0 503 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WALPOLE 22.0 730 PM 3/08 AMATEUR RADIO
WRENTHAM 22.0 730 PM 3/08 AMATEUR RADIO
NORWOOD 21.8 700 AM 3/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
MILLIS 20.5 619 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRANKLIN 18.5 730 PM 3/08 AMATEUR RADIO

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
WHITMAN 22.5 526 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
MIDDLEBORO 15.8 602 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
DUXBURY 13.5 456 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WAREHAM 5.0 420 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
BRIGHTON 15.0 800 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
WEST ROXBURY 14.8 438 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
1 N EAST BOSTON 13.1 700 PM 3/08 LOGAN AIRPORT
WINTHROP 13.1 700 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
OAKHAM 23.0 455 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LANCASTER 23.0 530 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
3 WNW WORCESTER 22.8 1201 AM 3/09 ORH AIRPORT
HOLDEN 22.0 522 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SHREWSBURY 21.0 840 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
WEST BOYLSTON 21.0 500 PM 3/08 PUBLIC
HUBBARDSTON 18.5 715 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WESTBOROUGH 18.2 1232 AM 3/09 NWS EMPLOYEE
GRAFTON 15.0 604 PM 3/08 NONE
NORTHBRIDGE 10.9 448 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC

NEW HAMPSHIRE

...HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY...
NEW BOSTON 11.1 432 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
MERRIMACK 5.0 900 AM 3/09 SPOTTER

RHODE ISLAND

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
BRISTOL 6.5 646 PM 3/08 BROADCAST MEDIA

...KENT COUNTY...
2 NNW WARWICK 2.3 700 PM 3/08 T.F. GREEN AIRPORT

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
MIDDLETOWN 6.8 448 PM 3/08 NONE
TIVERTON 5.1 806 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
NORTH CUMBERLAND 12.3 609 PM 3/08 NONE
WOONSOCKET 11.5 700 PM 3/08 MEDIA
WEST GLOCESTER 10.3 827 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
GREENVILLE 5.2 1006 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
PROVIDENCE 5.1 600 PM 3/08 FEDERAL HILL

...WASHINGTON COUNTY...
HOPKINTON 1.0 616 PM 3/08 PUBLIC

$$

Quote:
Originally Posted by KartAnimal29 
Some more totals from Taunton MA

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
MANCHESTER 18.5 230 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARLBOROUGH 15.5 156 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
ROCKY HILL 14.0 158 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
BURLINGTON 13.9 346 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WETHERSFIELD 12.5 157 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SOUTH WINDSOR 12.0 1108 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 8.5 1106 AM 3/08 NONE
BRISTOL 8.3 840 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
WEST HARTFORD 6.6 1026 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
ENFIELD 6.5 936 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
GRANBY 5.0 1005 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 4.5 100 PM 3/08 BDL AIRPORT
AVON 4.2 1247 PM 3/08 NONE
EAST HARTFORD 4.0 938 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
STAFFORDVILLE 23.0 159 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
TOLLAND 22.5 341 PM 3/08 NONE
COVENTRY 20.5 117 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
STAFFORD SPRINGS 20.5 137 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
STORRS 17.0 1117 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
ROCKVILLE 16.0 1123 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SOMERS 16.0 127 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
WOODSTOCK 17.2 340 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
ASHFORD 16.0 1229 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BROOKLYN 14.0 1049 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SOUTH WINDAHM 13.0 1202 PM 3/08 NONE
THOMPSON 12.0 214 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
HAMPTON 11.0 114 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
DANIELSON 5.5 803 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
EAST SANDWICH 5.2 100 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
MARSTONS MILLS 3.0 829 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
NORTH EASTON 20.7 339 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
SOUTH EASTON 20.0 1220 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
TAUNTON 2.6NW 19.7 324 PM 3/08 NONE
MANSFIELD 19.0 1143 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 17.9 100 PM 3/08 NWS OFFICE
WEST MANSFIELD 17.0 354 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
ATTLEBORO 15.0 316 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
SOMERSET 10.5 221 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
EAST TAUNTON 10.0 1027 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NEW BEDFORD 9.0 1118 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER

...ESSEX COUNTY...
BEVERLY 16.5 1144 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
SALEM 16.2 130 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
TOPSFIELD 16.0 116 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARBLEHEAD 14.0 200 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
WEST PEABODY 13.0 214 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LYNN 13.0 1124 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NAHANT 12.0 1211 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
GLOUCESTER 8.0 130 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
METHUEN 8.0 900 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
HEATH 7.0 933 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LEYDEN 5.0 1015 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
EAST CHARLEMONT 3.5 1055 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
GREENFIELD 2.0 849 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
TURNERS FALLS 1.0 1001 AM 3/08 NONE

...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
WALES 20.0 1255 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
MONSON 18.0 349 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
EAST LONGMEADOW 11.5 1139 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LUDLOW 11.0 209 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
HOLYOKE 2.0 830 AM 3/08 SPOTTER

...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
BELCHERTOWN 8.0 1145 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HUNTINGTON 7.0 845 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
SOUTH HADLEY 2.5 1146 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NORTHAMPTON 2.0 939 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
DRACUT 22.1 100 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
SHERBORN 20.0 242 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
FRAMINGHAM 18.8 338 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
ACTON 17.7 203 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WAKEFIELD 17.1 210 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
TYNGSBORO 17.0 205 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
CARLISLE 16.8 235 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
LEXINGTON 16.1 223 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
NATICK 16.0 251 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
PEPPERELL 15.5 219 PM 3/08 NONE
SOUTH NATICK 15.0 224 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HUDSON 15.0 309 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WINCHESTER 15.0 305 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
TOWNSEND 14.8 1220 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
SHIRLEY 14.3 100 PM 3/08 NONE
SUDBURY 14.0 932 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LITTLETON 13.8 1230 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WILMINGTON 13.0 1243 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BILLERICA 12.5 1159 AM 3/08 MEDIA
WESTFORD 12.2 225 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
CONCORD 12.2 155 PM 3/08 NONE
AYER 11.7 1057 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
READING 11.0 1035 AM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
NORTH READING 10.0 1257 PM 3/08 NONE
MELROSE 10.0 156 PM 3/08 NONE
CHELMSFORD 10.0 956 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BELMONT 5.5 800 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
SOUTH WEYMOUTH 24.1 233 PM 3/08 MEDIA
RANDOLPH 23.0 101 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST WALPOLE 22.7 129 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
CANTON 21.8 1251 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
FOXBORO 20.0 1200 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
NORWOOD 20.0 100 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
WALPOLE 19.5 130 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
QUINCY 16.0 1029 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
MILLIS 16.0 100 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
WRENTHAM 15.0 842 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NEEDHAM 14.5 1235 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BELLINGHAM 14.2 200 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH WEYMOUTH 12.2 1055 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST BRAINTREE 12.0 1254 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
BROOKLINE 11.5 1025 AM 3/08 NONE

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
ROCKLAND 21.5 145 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
MANSFIELD 21.0 257 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
HANOVER 18.5 353 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
KINGSTON 16.5 330 PM 3/08 NONE
HINGHAM 16.0 1248 PM 3/08 NONE
MIDDLEBORO 14.6 314 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
PEMBROKE 14.0 310 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
CARVER 10.8 357 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
MARSHFIELD 6.0 905 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
PLYMOUTH 6.0 210 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
1 N EAST BOSTON 12.8 100 PM 3/08 LOGAN AIRPORT
WINTHROP 12.8 100 PM 3/08 NONE

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
HOLDEN 24.4 204 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
CLINTON 23.4 134 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
3 WNW WORCESTER 22.8 300 PM 3/08 ORH AIRPORT
STERLING 21.3 129 PM 3/08 NONE
SHREWSBURY 21.0 148 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
LUNENBURG 21.0 108 PM 3/08 EMERGENCY MANAGER
SPENCER 20.8 200 PM 3/08 NONE
MILFORD 20.5 1259 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
BOYLSTON 20.2 216 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
BERLIN 18.2 307 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
FITCHBURG 18.2 242 PM 3/08 NONE
NORTH GRAFTON 18.0 127 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
LEOMINSTER 18.0 1244 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
WEST WARREN 16.0 100 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
ASHBURNHAM 16.0 1225 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
SOUTHBRIDGE 15.0 1149 AM 3/08 NONE
HARVARD 15.0 243 PM 3/08 NONE
TEMPLETON 14.5 119 PM 3/08 NONE
HINGHAM 14.0 1119 AM 3/08 NONE
WHITINSVILLE 13.1 154 PM 3/08 NONE
WARREN 13.0 217 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NORTH BROOKFIELD 13.0 300 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
AUBURN 12.5 250 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
WESTBOROUGH 12.4 925 AM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
HOPEDALE 10.0 241 PM 3/08 HAM RADIO
NORTHBRIDGE 9.3 1204 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
ROYALSTON 8.8 849 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
WINCHENDON 8.0 1127 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO

NEW HAMPSHIRE

...CHESHIRE COUNTY...
WALPOLE 2.0 800 AM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER

...HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY...
HUDSON 13.3 1230 PM 3/08 COOP OBSERVER
PELHAM 13.0 1051 AM 3/08 HAM RADIO
PETERBOROUGH 11.5 1131 AM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
HOLLIS 11.0 1212 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NASHUA 11.0 145 PM 3/08 NWS EMPLOYEE
GREENFIELD 9.0 1210 PM 3/08 SPOTTER
NEW BOSTON 8.9 100 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOUTH WEARE 8.7 810 AM 3/08 SPOTTER
NORTH WEARE 7.0 1045 AM 3/08 NONE
MILFORD 6.5 1015 AM 3/08 SPOTTER

RHODE ISLAND

...KENT COUNTY...
WEST WARWICK 3.5 109 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
2 NNW WARWICK 2.3 100 PM 3/08 T.F. GREEN AIRPORT
EAST GREENWICH 1.5 256 PM 3/08 NONE

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
MIDDLETOWN 3.5 1002 AM 3/08 NONE

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
THOMPSON HILL 11.4 310 PM 3/08 NONE
BURRILLVILLE 11.0 315 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
WOONSOCKET 9.9 100 PM 3/08 MEDIA
WEST GLOCESTER 9.4 332 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
NORTH CUMBERLAND 9.2 1220 PM 3/08 NONE
CUMBERLAND 7.1 1053 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
EAST PROVIDENCE 5.7 318 PM 3/08 TRAINED SPOTTER
PAWTUCKET 5.0 1130 AM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC
GREENVILLE 3.0 155 PM 3/08 GENERAL PUBLIC


----------



## lucky921

well if you look back over the years we always get a storm be it rain or snow around the 17 plus or minus a couple days. if it happen i hope it is fluffy snow


----------



## BBC co

from DT's page 
*** ALERT *** POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT LATE SEASON EAST COAST WINTER STORM .... GROWING

the 2 threats ..MARCH 17-18 and MARCH 20... appear to be merging into 1 large event .
SOME might have seen these maps from the early Monday morning run ( 0Z) of the ECMWF . These 2 maps shows MARCH 19-20 event...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northeast weather and education page

I lost a few inches of snow pack , but I have many more to go. Once the front clears cold air and snow will be back into the picture... right now, the lake snows look to be Southeast of Ontario.... so don't know if I will see enough snow to make up for what's melted.......But after our spring fling, the cold air will feel worse that it really is. *Speaking of cold, the NAO is going to be heading back into negative territory, looking to stay there for the rest of March. So enjoy the warm temps today.....it could be awhile before we see them again. *

Just as soon as you can say spring Equinox; the Euro says hold on and shows a Huge coastal Storm.

Like I've said, the Northeast as a strange affinity with strong snowstorms and blizzards around the mid of March timeframe.

Here's the latest 00z Euro run at 240 hours. not saying we will get this..... The euro shows a low moving out of the southern Plains, It shows the low developing over the northern gulf states around hour 192, it deepens to around a 990 mb low around North Carolina , then at hour 240 it's off the cost of Virginia. A storm like this would bring substantial snow to its north.

The GFS shows the storm out over the Atlantic well east of New England. But then last night's run showed the low over Wisconsin and Michigan. So, as was the case with the last storm; the GFS is moving all over the place.

Too early to say what will happen...but if I were you, wouldn't be putting the snow plows/throwers away just yet.


----------



## rjfetz1

nepatsfan;1618986 said:


> enough is enough.......another 1-2 feet-wtf?!?!


I never got a push i n this last storm while you guys got nailed. We only had 4-6" total in the areas I work, and that was on the grass. I got more calls not to come unless there was over 4". Pavement never saw more than 3". I just used the snowblower on mine and used the truck. By 2:00 Sat. there was grass showing in the park walking the dog and it was 49 degrees. Unbelievable.


----------



## BBC co

Wow looks like the 12z GFS may have just woke up from it's spring nap

6z run this morning, showing low way up north 









12z looks like the past EURO with it on top of us 









GREarth 6z run this morning, showing no snow accumulations









GREarth 12z run this morning, showing the starts of a significant trail west to east snow accumulations









RIVERSIDE COUNTY, CA / EARTHQUAKE / SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA IS REPORTING MULTIPLE EARTHQUAKES LARGEST REPORTED AS A 5.1 / 3-11-13 / 13:45 / BA2

USGS reports a 5.2 Earthquake centered 16 mi SSW of Palm Desert, CA at 9:56am PDT. There was a 2.7 fore shock followed by a 4.7 main shock in Southern California; the main shock was at 9:55am PDT. For the latest information on the Earthquakes in Southern California - wxch.nl/WhXWTd


----------



## nepatsfan

rjfetz1;1619115 said:


> I never got a push i n this last storm while you guys got nailed. We only had 4-6" total in the areas I work, and that was on the grass. I got more calls not to come unless there was over 4". Pavement never saw more than 3". I just used the snowblower on mine and used the truck. By 2:00 Sat. there was grass showing in the park walking the dog and it was 49 degrees. Unbelievable.


ouch....I hate them when they happen but I have been having fun adding up the invoicespayup


----------



## hotshot4819

Any of you guys from then winchendon area? 
Know of a Robert possiel , b.f.p interprise .
Let me know please


----------



## BBC co

nepatsfan;1619161 said:


> ouch....I hate them when they happen but I have been having fun adding up the invoices/QUOTE]
> 
> your gonna have an over loaded bank acct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12zGFS precip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year marks the 125th anniversary of the Great Blizzard of 1888. While we've seen bigger snowstorms, and colder temps. The combination of the two has made The Great White Hurricane March 11-14, 1888 a legend.
> 
> The days leading up to the blizzard were unseasonably mild, with temperatures in the 40s and 50s along the East Coast. Torrential rains began falling, and on March 12th the rain changed to heavy snow, temperatures plunged, and a ferocious wind began. For the next 36 hours the snow fell and the winds howled.
> 
> The National Weather service estimates that more than fifty inches of snow fell in parts of New England, New York State, and New Jersey. Fifty-eight inches of snow was reported in Saratoga Springs, New York; 48 inches in Albany, New York; 45 inches of snow in New Haven, Connecticut; and 22 inches of snow in New York City, creating snowdrifts forty to fifty feet high. As bad as the snow was it was the wind that built the reputation of the storm. New Haven recorded winds of 60 mph, and in other parts of New England the maximum velocities rode up past 80 mph. When all was said and done, over 400 perished including 200 in New York City alone, many literally buried in drifts in downtown Manhattan.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 351crules

bring it....


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Looks like something brewing up around 20th !


----------



## Maleko

Please no....
i am going to Florida on the 21st.


----------



## siteworkplus

Maleko;1619247 said:


> Please no....
> i am going to Florida on the 21st.


COME ON!!!

You knew this was going to happen as soon as you booked the trip

And thank you


----------



## quigleysiding

I want some. We missed out on the last one. Why not it melts fast this time of year


----------



## mansf123

as much as im ready to get the landscaping started i wouldnt mind one more snow storm. I just hope if we get one it will be before april. im hoping the sander can come out of the truck march 28th and be in the shop until next season


----------



## amscapes03

When i logged in and saw our New England thread was 9th down on the list my first thought was...."plow season is over". I'm glad i checked the last page. Once again BBC has sparked some hope that we may get one more "Big One". By the way, Thanks BBC, you've done a really good job this year keeping all of us informed, up to date and even educating a few of us. New England meteorologists should be watching your posts! Thanks again!!!


----------



## aclawn

Past snow total by state.2005-present.
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/dly-data.php


----------



## BBC co

amscapes03;1619409 said:


> When i logged in and saw our New England thread was 9th down on the list my first thought was...."plow season is over". I'm glad i checked the last page. Once again BBC has sparked some hope that we may get one more "Big One". By the way, Thanks BBC, you've done a really good job this year keeping all of us informed, up to date and even educating a few of us. New England meteorologists should be watching your posts! Thanks again!!!


Thank you! Thanks to everyone else as well, especially Kart who I feel the need to constantly point out as the originator of the information stream for me leading to where we are now. Personally can't wait for next season and this ones not even over :laughing: so we should have many more entertaining seasons to come. ~Luke
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TEREX Drum Cutter underwater application.









Tri-State Weather

(from Ysterday at noon) 
The 12z Euro ensembles are showing a weaker low that a bit more south, compared to the operational runs. Looking at the overall pattern we have a strong block upstream. The teleconnections support the idea of ridging out west......The NAO is also forecasted to be negative. The Euro is showing a decent trough along the East Coast with enough cold air in place. The 18Z GFS did show the storm more to the south.. (Remember this is just a possible storm at this point)..... But it is mid March, so this might not be a snowstorm for everyone....it could end up being a rain/wind event for the Mid Atlantic....with rain/snow line forecast headaches for New England and New York State.... Lots of time to figure things out.........

(This was posted at midnight) 
Just an FYI. With the recent time change, the models come out one hour later than usual. For example: The GFS starts running at 11:30PM & the Euro starts at 2am! We are still watching the storm for next week and I would caution people that with a negative NAO and strong blocking in Canada, we are far from a final solution. If you go back to past storms, we have seen in this time frame on the models. We seen a cutter to the great lakes only to become a totally different scenario days later. Again for you weather buffs who want to learn, you can keep track of the models that we post on here and see for yourself how things can change very rapidly! Near term: Be aware of some heavy rain on Tuesday. We then turn cooler on Thursday and we stay with highs in the 40's through the weekend! Stayed with us for updates on the potential storm for the first half of next week!

-------------------------
ROFL 5"

News12 Long Island Meteorologist Rich Hoffman
BERLIN (AP) - Authorities say Frankfurt Airport, Europe's third busiest, has been shut down by heavy snowfall.

Stefan Schulte, a spokesman for airport operator Fraport AG, told the dpa news agency Tuesday the airport should remain closed until at least 1:30 p.m. (1230 GMT) when the snow is expected to let up.

Frankfurt has seen about 12 centimeters (5 inches) of snow and the airport had already canceled more than 100 flights and reported many delays.

It is not immediately clear how many more of the scheduled 1,200 flights will be canceled due to the closure.


----------



## BBC co

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yesterdays 12z Euro compared to this mornings 0z 2am run


----------



## BBC co

Just passing on some interesting info have no idea of the facts but defiantly makes sense...
The Chemtrail/Geo-Engineering Coverup Revealed.

By now everyone has seen crisscrossing streaks of white clouds trailing behind jet aircraft, stretching from horizon to horizon, eventually turning the sky into a murky haze. Our innate intelligence tells us these are not mere vapor trails from jet engines, but no one yet has probed the questions: who is doing this and why. With the release of this video, all of that has changed. Here is the story of a rapidly developing industry called geo-engineering, driven by scientists, corporations, and governments intent on changing global climate, controlling the weather, and altering the chemical composition of soil and water - all supposedly for the betterment of mankind. Although officials insist that these programs are only in the discussion phase, evidence is abundant that they have been underway since about 1990 - and the effect has been devastating to crops, wildlife, and human health. We are being sprayed with toxic substances without our consent and, to add insult to injury, they are lying to us about it. Do not watch this documentary if you have high blood pressure.


----------



## nepatsfan

BBC why do you always say that Kart never helped you a bit with the forecasts? I thought he did but I guess you just don't want to acknowledge him.:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

That's funny, 








It's really funny for me to think back to as early as the beginning of December and think of the level of knowledge I had regarding meteorology in any sense other then watching the weather network noobs (0). I'm defiantly not by any means nearly as smart as Kart, but what I have been able to pick up from him and the other outlets I have found amazes me that I had never bothered looking into the actual weather and how false the media we pay so much attention to can be about some thing as minor as the weather... The above link is defiantly worth a watch. @ 18:10 they are talking about redirecting hurricanes to save NY for instance and send it into new orleans,,, pretty fuked up thoughts.. @ 50:00

Hmmm Maybe I should have signed up for the salting and plowing 









from DT's page

Finally there is still some time for the system to shift back to the east so I am not saying the threat is completely over just yet. However those wishing for East Coast winter storm and those who insist that the Low IS going to shift back to the east and or south have to deal with the fact that the PV -- POLAR VORTEX appears to be OUT of positon with respect to conditions that favor a significant East Coast Low development.


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist

8 to 14 Day Forecast: Mid-March returns the Northeast to a cooler-than-normal pattern

With the jet stream suppressed southward in this forecast period of March 19-25, cool air will return to most of the Northern and Central United States, including the Northeast. Cold air is still available in Canada, and a broad Eastern United States trough will continue allowing for intrusions of moderated arctic air to the Northern Tier. Of course, with a rapidly strengthening sun angle, Southern warmth will continue to battle back against cold intrusions, and likely will be sufficient to produce an area of above normal temperatures in the South-Central United States. This only serves to increase baroclinicity (temperature difference) in a pattern that combines Pacific energy with northern stream shortwaves (disturbances).

The result of increased baroclinicity with an active jet stream is no secret - storm formation. As of this writing, the location of cyclogenesis during the forecast period is still at odds between a position along/near the East Coast, or offshore in Atlantic Canada. At this point, given the aforementioned baroclinicity and a pattern that will favor shortwave amplification (strengthening) near to the East Coast given the mean trough position, I have to believe at least one of the two stronger impulses - Tuesday/Wednesday, or next weekend, March 23/24 - will produce precipitation in New England. The first system, in particular, comes on the heels of the first and more intense shot of anomalously cool air for the Northeast, and therefore likely holds the best chance for accumulating snow in New England. Details of rain/snow placement will, as always, be determined much closer to the system based upon boundary layer detail (near surface temperature).

-Matt


----------



## aclawn

The white trails are called "contrails" and are created by the hot exhaust of jet engines. The exhaust gases from a jet engine are mostly carbon dioxide and water vapour, and when they leave the engine they enter very cold air. So the vapour freezes into tiny ice crystals and that is what forms the white "cloud trails" you see.

The longer the contrails last in the sky, the more moisture there is in the upper air. Sometimes the trails seem to vanish almost immediately behind the jet - this means that there is very little moisture already in the air and the vapour evaporates more quickly.


----------



## BBC co

i know what your talking about they mention contrails, I defiantly think this is different. Majority of what they are talking about is over the north west where the weather comes from and planes can be seen making numerous passes in same areas. There is a second part also I found. It's a little shorter and gets to the point faster I think but I watched the entire first one. "Why in the World are They Spraying?" Documentary 





Latest Euro snow fall map 
Many have asked what the latest run of the euro shows and here is what the new 12z run shows. It continues to show a storm for the Sun to Tues time frame but snowfall amounts continue to vary on each run as it will greatly depend on how much cold air is available.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I agree with BBC from a few posts up. What I have learned from this thread is amazing. Before, I never looked at models, never even knew they existed. I watched the weather on the news. Now, I look at models and forecasts and make my own predictions, and I'm damned accurate too. I wanted to thank everyone here.


----------



## BBC co

This seems to be turning into a early monday night - tue storm rather then the big one on wed-thur it was looking like it was going to be.

European model for the Middle Atlantic states at 7:00 AM Monday 18 March and at 1:00 PM 18 March.
The atmosphere is cold enough for snow and that continues through midday Monday on the 18th.. and spreads up into the big cities of the northeast and Southern New England.


----------



## aclawn

BBC,Think we have another shot at droping the plow one more time?
Our ct,ma,nh page,models are better then my wetherman forcast.:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

ya I think every thing will be in place for it to snow, just the track of the storm is north of us so would be 6" or less the closer to the ct south shore you get but north of boston looks good no matter what, morrisey is in the spot to be this year it seems. So hope for a more south ward track of the 17-18 or a redevelopment of the 19-20 but I think that one maybe out the window, will wait to hear what Kart thinks on the situation. The 17-18 is good because I think it would hit us at night so colder temps more snow.

(as I type this wind driven rain pounds on the window beside me in doubt)

ya ac i agree with you lol. my wife tells me that - the "weather people" say - and I just can;t help but to laugh


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Im ready to pull all the plows and sanders off and detail all the trucks for spring.


----------



## CashinH&P

THEGOLDPRO;1619826 said:


> Im ready to pull all the plows and sanders off and detail all the trucks for spring.


Im with you on that one.


----------



## nepatsfan

Ill take another one


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1619848 said:


> Ill take another one


Why ?

The wife making you buy her a sled too?


----------



## BBC co

siteworkplus;1619854 said:


> Why ?
> 
> The wife making you buy her a sled too?


lolz @ that

The teleconnections are showing signs that much of the remainder of March will be colder-than-normal in the Northeast. The NAO looks to stay negative for awhile. In fact we could see at least the first part of Spring colder than normal.......

OK it's no secret we've had a very active jet stream. That's led to a lot of storm formation. over the last 4 to 6 weeks. The current pattern will favor shortwaves intensifying across the Northeast and Mid Atlantic. We have a couple of chances for storms (not counting Clippers) that could produce some frozen precipitation for New England. The first is the one I've been talking about the last few days, 19-21 March and another one around the 23 -24 timeframe. I will be discussing the one for next week.

The 12Z Euro shows where the model thinks the primary low will setup. I've drawn in where the secondary should form (If the model is right)

The GFS and the Euro are showing colder solutions for our possible storm next week. But as is always the case this time of year, rain/snow line placement, boundary layers, and elevation will be critical.

The 00Z Euro featured a big coastal storm for next week. The new 12Z Euro has shifted things a bit, it shows a low passing to our south with enough cold air place for areas north Philly to getting some snow.

GFS model does now feature quite an impressive storm in that same timeframe of next Tuesday and Wednesday , it currently takes the storm to the north and west of Baltimore into the Midwest.

The Euro and GFS have been moving toward each other, but they do handle the strength of the block and low over the Great Lakes differently. The euro shows a stronger block with the low more to the south. If the Euro is right, a secondary will form sooner that what other models are showing....... with the blocking in place, I feel the Euro is closer to a solution then other models....I think this setup should become more wintery.

So for right now, Northern areas of New York State and northern New England could see accumulating snows


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I can do one more 3-6 if its wet, 6-10 if its fluffy. One more, just one. No more. You listening mother nature? If not, I can get the bullhorn. I will, I'm serious.


----------



## nepatsfan

siteworkplus;1619854 said:


> Why ?
> 
> The wife making you buy her a sled too?


HAHA...no. I had no breakdowns last storm. Just finished up my billing. This last storm was good to me. As long as they go like that I like snow. I don't want two feet though. Like 4-5 inches would be good. I wanna buy a new truck before spring, would love to pay cash.


----------



## ducaticorse

nepatsfan;1619875 said:


> haha...no. I had no breakdowns last storm. Just finished up my billing. This last storm was good to me. As long as they go like that i like snow. I don't want two feet though. Like 4-5 inches would be good. I wanna buy a new truck before spring, would love to pay cash.


word
........................


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist

Following our stretch of mild weather, I'm ready for a continued thaw - nature, is not. Highs will generally be in the 30s for New England from Thursday onward in the 7-day forecast, with wet snow or rain (more accurately, probably both depending upon location) in the forecast Saturday, Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## aclawn

I take one more snow storm.Now no april fool ones.


----------



## siteworkplus

nepatsfan;1619875 said:


> HAHA...no. I had no breakdowns last storm. Just finished up my billing. This last storm was good to me. As long as they go like that I like snow. I don't want two feet though. Like 4-5 inches would be good. I wanna buy a new truck before spring, would love to pay cash.


I'll take whatever

These long ones are bank for me with the zero tolerance lot
especially during business hours

I just picked up an 88 f350 diesel 1ton dump as a sander backup

Hey Leon you out there?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

one more storm would be great i dont like to bill march for only the 1 strom


----------



## ss502gmc

I can't believe 2 ft of snow is completely gone in 3 days!! Still have enough salt left for one more storm so hopefully we will get one... Then I'm ready for spring!


----------



## BBC co

awful quiet this morning don't see any over night updates on fb gonna look at models and have a coffee will post in a few


----------



## BBC co

GFS still shows snow track back to the west of mass and ny heading north missing all of se ne with this current run still looking for a EURO snowfall map


















gfs


----------



## BBC co

nam


----------



## BBC co

NAM is running now, asked about the 0z euro snow fall map apparently it looked the same as yesterdays noon run and they said they will post todays 12z this afternoon for us


----------



## BBC co

Who said there was snow here, I don't see any snow do you.










(this is posted out of ny, so any general reference to the area is there's not really ours)

Well the 1st cold front has moved through. We saw anywhere from a half inch to around 2 inches across the region. Cold air is moving into the region in the wake of the front. A 2nd cold front will move through today reinforcing the cold air already in place. So scattered snow showers with some accumulation can be expected today, especially in higher elevation, The valleys could see Some raindrops and graupel. Those near the lakes will see a bit of lake effect activity late this afternoon and tonight, areas south of Buffalo and Tug Hill and areas SE of Lake Ontario could see 1-4 inches of snow. A 2nd cold front will move through today causing possible rain/ snow showers. Cooler air has moved into the region behind the first front and even colder air will make Thursday likely the coldest day of the week. Scattered snow showers are possible for Thursday as well. Tomorrow winds will be gusty.

As I said yesterday, we have a lot of blocking upstream With the negative AO and NAO, this looks to go on for quite some time. This kind of setup favors shortwave amplification. The trough across the East Coast will allow the cold air to stay into place going into Spring. In fact, it's really more of a case of when real prolonged warmth will return. *With the pattern staying active going into April. We will have several chances for snow/rain storms across the region.*

*We will see a clipper move thorough Friday night into Saturday. with the strong block the storm will be forced south. The 00Z Euro picked up on this fact and has the Clipper back south. South of the track will see some warmth return. However, north of the track will stay cold. Cold enough for some snow. The clipper doesn't look like it will be a huge snow maker. But accumulating snow will fall across Upstate New York and interior New England...especially across higher terrain, in New York State, Central Massachusetts, and Southern New Hampshire. *

Sunday looks to favor a bit of snow as well. Again accumulating snow is possible, those in the higher elevations have the best shot.

The Models have been having lots of trouble with the pattern...However the Euro has been handling things the best....so the Euro has to be giving the most weight with blending models. So with that in mind:

*Still watching that possible storm for next week. with the strong block this storm should drop into the Rockies bringing snow for Colorado, , Wyoming, and the Dakotas. This will track east. It's still not completely clear how the storm will impact the Northeast. But with the sun angle this time of year, rain and wind closer to the coast is good bet, with perhaps accumulating snow in higher elevations is quite possible.*


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBC co

lol thats gonna hurt

Monsanto-Free Seed Companies
By Fritz Kreiss | March 6, 2012 | GMO, Infographics, Local Food, Organic Gardening
http://www.occupymonsanto360.org/2012/03/06/monsanto-free-seed-companies/

Got Weeds? Use Vinegar, Not Roundup

NEED PROOF THAT VINEGAR IS A WEED-TERMINATOR? Just look at the weeds growing along a pea-stone path in my Herb Garden. These were photographed yesterday afternoon, just moments before I sprayed them with cheap, undiluted, store-brand white vinegar. 








Here's what all that greenery looked like this morning:
I'd say those weeds are deader than dead. And that's why I use vinegar on the gravel paths, brick walk-ways, and stone patio here at A Garden for the House. For me it has proven an effective, eco-friendly answer to Roundup.

And speaking of Roundup, this year Monsanto, the product's evil manufacturer, agreed with the New York Attorney General's office to discontinue their use of the terms "biodegradable" and "environmentally friendly" in ads promoting Roundup. Why? Because these terms were bald-faced lies. Roundup is neither biodegradable nor environmentally friendly.

The next time you want to murder your weeds, why douse them with something that will remain in the soil for who knows how long? Reach for vinegar instead. It's cheap. It's easy to use. I keep gallons of it in my garden shed.

OM note: High concentrations of vinegar will kill the vast majority of plants in a non-toxic manner by changing the PH level of the soil. Use caution when using it near any smaller desired crops as it can harm them as much as it does weeds. If you do accidentally get some where you didn't want it, wash the plant with soapy water and/or rinse out the soil with copious quantities of water.

How to Apply: You can use a watering can, a spray bottle or a pump-sprayer to apply vinegar. I use a pump-sprayer, because it is more efficient. Be sure to rinse your sprayer after use, or metal parts (if any) can corrode.

Make your application on a sunny, calm (not windy) day. Vinegar is not selective; use caution when applying to weeds which grow in lawn grass. I use vinegar primarily for paths and patio, where lawn is not an issue.

Don't miss anything at A Garden for the House…sign up for Kevin's weekly newsletter.


----------



## aclawn

lmao:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBC co

that second pic looks like all the models the last few days LOL still no one posted a updated EURO snow map zzz (no sooner I type this then it appears)
Still looking like Boston may lose out on this and we go back to hoping for the 22nd or next closest system. Personally hoping for the 3-6" or more as always 
Missing our true long range asset in here atm  
This could all change easily I assume at least at this point it is tracking to us just a matter of where it is able to end up, the more I look at it if it is able to shift east a bit we could all easily fall into the 6-12 if you can just follow that current snow map east a bit extending totals toward the coast rather then it taking that sharp nw track it seems to be set on atm up thru ny

This is an early look at the 12z Euro, and it shows where the rain/snow line sets up for the start of next week and as you can see it continues to show snow above the line for much of the northeast. We will post the snow accumulation map from this run shortly.

‎**** ALERT *** WILD WEATHER SWINGS COMING OVER NEXT 6 DAYS... 67-72 THIS SATURDAY OVER ALL VA NC ...MID 60sS OVER WVA and MD

THEN strong cold front passes through MARCH 17.. front STALLS over central KY/ WVA / VA. MUCH COLDER over OH northern WVA northern half of VA all of MD PA NJ DEL...

Low forms on the front... SNOW on the 18th seems a good bet over eastern WVA Panhandle western & central MD into south central & se PA ( yes philly) into much of eastern PA NYC NJ CT .....









This is the snowfall map from the 12z Euro which shows a large area seeing a moderate snowfall of 3-6 inches with some areas in the orange zone of 6-12 inches.


----------



## aclawn

BBC nice post on vinegar,wondering what it would do to lawn grass.


----------



## BBC co

Hahaha I would not use that stuff on any day with any type of breeze in my yard if you paid me. that looks like some thing someone would leave you a msg burnt into your grass with it "should have paid me for PLOWING" or some thing lolz

But what I liked about it is they sell it by the gallon for cheap as opposed to what ever Monsanto is charging for the round up which is not that great imo to begin with


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Chances area good for snow... one of my dumps outta commission until Monday..


----------



## Santry426

I keep hearing chatter about something Tuesday ? Was nice to rake leaves in a tshirt today !


----------



## BBC co

Santry426;1620346 said:


> I keep hearing chatter about something Tuesday ? Was nice to rake leaves in a tshirt today !


----------



## BBC co

WXeastern
31 minutes ago
While the threat for a major winter storm in the eastern united states has dwindled over the past couple of days there is still not much in the way of sustained spring weather likely. The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is once again forecast to go extremely negative with the North Atlantic oscillation (NAO) also forecast to remain in the negative category.

This will likely mean more of the same (cooler weather with an occasional warm shot) but all this high latitude blocking tends to make storms deepen rather quickly. This will imply that the potential for strong winterlike storm systems are still there but the seasonal jet stream has lifted northward somewhat..meaning the genreral storm track will also move northward. This opens up the door for possible severe weather outbreaks especially as we get closer to and on into April.

For now I would enjoy the cool weather because it wont be long before we are talking about those dreaded subtropical death ridges from hell!! Meanwhile.. get out an extra blanket tonight because its gonna be a cold one for March standards. Here is a look at overnight nocturnal lows progged by the 4 kilometer NAM courtesy of WeatherBELL Analytics LLC


----------



## RoseMan806

Loosing faith in this next storm....


----------



## aclawn

Key: Higher altitudes appear in reds and yellows; lower altitudes appear in greens and blues.

When most people think of Antarctica, they think of a permanently frozen wasteland dominated by massive sheets of ice. But a new image (above) shows a side of the continent most have never seen before.

Scientists from the British Antarctic Survey (BAS) recently released an new model offering an amazing peek beneath the surface of the frigid continent. Called Bedmap2, the topographic image is a product of collaboration between the BAS and international contributors.


----------



## BBC co

That's pretty cool, I have been following that CAT team, the world's first ever attempt to cross the Antarctic continent in winter.. Pretty brutal conditions, amazing how they made those dozers to with stand that abuse. 
http://www.facebook.com/TheColdestJourney?fref=ts









Quite a contrast between Monday & Tuesday at St. Stephen's Green in Dublin! Wonder what the weather will be like on St. Patrick's Day??


----------



## BBC co

RoseMan806;1620592 said:


> Loosing faith in this next storm....


ya things are not looking at all good for anything south of boston :realmad: saturday is my bday was hoping for snow


----------



## aclawn

Wow! Most be brutal expiation.BBC


----------



## siteworkplus

aclawn;1620660 said:


> Wow! Most be brutal expiation.BBC


Expiation?

Had to get the thesaurus for that one


----------



## BBC co

Over the next five or six days we're going to see a few Clippers move through.

Our next Clipper will bring a little snow into the region.....South of NYC looks to be Rain with NYC a possible mix. Areas north of there will see snow. accumulations will be on the light side, with the exception of Western New York State and Northwest PA, where they could see a bit more.

For Sunday, the Euro has moved toward the GFS and moved the storm south. But it will still be breezy across the region.

Here is the GFS for next week.

As I've been saying, our storm next week will have a primary storm moving over the Great Lakes. Then a secondary low will form along the coast. Bringing mostly snow to Northern and Central NYS and Central and northern New England, with rain closer to and along the coast for Philly, NYC, and Boston.

The below normal temperatures will stick around through much of next week.

Looking beyond the Monday-Wednesday storm....the Pattern looks to stay active..........I will have more on all this later today and into the weekend.


----------



## CashinH&P

So BBC whats the weather look like for the next few weeks? Should I keep the plow out or wash it and put it away?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe tuesday have to watch it


----------



## siteworkplus

CashinH&P;1620680 said:


> So BBC whats the weather look like for the next few weeks? Should I keep the plow out or wash it and put it away?


Want more snow?

Wash it,disassemble it,store it in the basement


----------



## BBC co

I think if we get any thing significant it would be a surprise at this point, but like morrisey said just have to stay tuned and watch what develops


----------



## rjfetz1

Its over, done. After this last storm was a bust for me, my plow is now put away. I'm moving on to spring. Storms now will need to snow at night to accumulate or come down really really hard. With each day that passes its less and less likely for more accumulating snows. Don't care what the models show. After March 15th there is only a 9% chance for major storms.


----------



## aclawn

siteworkplus;1620676 said:


> Expiation?
> 
> Had to get the thesaurus for that one


oops! (expedition)lol


----------



## aclawn

Think this one staying south!


----------



## BBC co

boooo


















Why is it so cold? Here is the current North American Satellite view. I've drawn in where the Strong high is to our northeast.

This high is slowing down the storms and allowing cold air to stream into the Northeast. The Yellow line shows where the jet stream is located.......this is what is determining the storm tracks...and will keep these Alberta Clippers moving over the region.......

The high pressure is causing a roadblock. This forces the systems approaching the Northeast to slow down...... A setup like this allows for amplification of these shortwaves. This pattern looks to stay with us through at least next week.......*We could see the blocking high weaken a bit as we approach April...which could allow temps to warm a bit going into April. However, there are signs that the 2nd half of April could see a return to this same pattern.

When I looked at the overall pattern, I counted 8 storms stacked up over the Pacific into Asia.. All of this activity is giving the models fits with our upcoming storm next week. *










--------------------------------------------------------------------

One of the most surprising facts about the history of St Patrick's Day is that the idea of a parade did not come from Ireland. The first St. Patrick's Day parade was held in Boston in 1737. Members of the Charitable Irish Society met in a local pub and decided to march through the street in honor of St Patrick, and encouraged people to join them.
The first St. Patrick's Day Parade in New York was held on lower Broadway in 1762 by a band of homesick Irish ex-patriots and Irish military who served with the British Army stationed in the American colonies. This was a time when the wearing of green was a sign of Irish pride and was banned in Ireland. The participants could enjoy the freedom to wear green, speak Irish, sing Irish songs and play Irish tunes that were very meaningful to the Irish immigrants who had left their homeland.

The idea took off also in England (in Liverpool, initially) and other places where Irish emigrants fled to escape the harsh realities of life in Ireland.
After the Great Famine, in the ensuing mass emigration, and throughout the next 50 years, the tradition of St Patrick's Day spread across the world so that it is now celebrated with parades and parties in cities across the globe. 
Soldiers of the "Fighting 69th" have led the parade in New York City since 1851. The soldiers were originally brought in to protect the parade from violence from anti-Irish groups. The presence of the battalion became a tradition that is still alive today. The officers of the 69th carry a fighting stick made of blackthorn wood from Ireland. The sticks are considered the mark of an Irish leader and gentleman.
For the past 24 years two Irish Wolfhounds, the 69th's mascot, have joined the march and are now part of the tradition.
www.foodireland.com/fb/StPatricksDay.html


----------



## fordtruck661

yep looks like it is over I have flowers starting to come out in my front yard.


----------



## aclawn

Major storm potential early next week.......

The potential is there for a much more significant storm forming over the Ohio Valley early next week. The track is still highly in doubt, and with a blocking pattern in place to the north, the models may end up being too far north and too warm with this. Below is an initial snapshot of what this storm may look like sometime on Monday. Obviously, we will have to make adjustments to the track and precipitation types over the next few days as we get a better handle on the storm evolution.


----------



## BBC co

ya thats the one I was hoping for but all i have seen is the snow stays west of 128 and runs up north of mass and misses all of se ne, but I agree teh potential is there i'ts just all a matter of how the cards fall 24 hours before and thru the event pretty much a wait and see for the rest of the systems




























WIN A CAT® MACHINE WORKING
ON YOUR JOB FOR FREE . . .
THE GET IN, GET REAL EVENT IS HAPPENING NOW!
http://www.catallday.com/real/?utm_...ent=Mar11&utm_campaign=Advantage&sf10468963=1


----------



## BBC co

Well here is the 12z Euro still showing major storm for us ac just like you said




























With the help of NASA I was able to find where Kartanimal has disappeared to.... lol


----------



## lucky921

that looks good think we have to wait to the weekend to really see what happen hoping for one more


----------



## BBC co

I'd take a whole week of snow, I'm all for it there are numerous chances incoming and odds are pretty good some thing develops but the sooner the better ofc. Blizzards in April could be the new normal 

Many signs that temperatures will be below normal for most of the next couple of weeks. This chart gives the probability of temperatures being below normal for the week of March 22-29. It is a combination of several computer simulations (ensembles) from the USA and Canada. Dark blue means very likely below normal. Bottom line: It looks like classical spring weather is going to have to wait until April.
via Meteorologist Sean Sublette


----------



## aclawn

I ditto that,rather have snow then rain at lease we can make some extra payup,anything that come down now,will be gone in a couple of days.Just hope nothing in april.


----------



## aclawn

I e-mail these to my weather station!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Incoming wall of text... May be useful in future estimating for some of us, more info is always useful to some one some how.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...25228fc-8cbf-11e2-9f54-f3fdd70acad2_blog.html

Posted at 01:02 PM ET, 03/14/2013
*Maryland, Virginia winters turn less snowy as New York, Boston enjoy snow bonanza
*By Rick Grow

The northern end of the Northeast megalopolis lies in the proverbial sweet spot for snow, as general observations have shown over the years. A closer examination of the historical record reveals not only increases in the seasonal snowfall totals for Boston and New York City, but also unearths this all too predictable truth: Maryland and Virginia winters are becoming less snowy.

Data obtained from a variety of sources - National Climatic Data Center reports, NWS forecast offices and the Franklin Institute, to name a few - point at the disparity in snow fortunes.









Boston Logan Airport and La Guardia Airport (New York City) have have, generally, experienced increasing seasonal snowfall since the 1980s, while Baltimore-Washington International Airport, Reagan National Airport and Richmond International Airport have all seen substantial declines. Philadelphia International Airport has experienced a less discernible decreasing trend.

This analysis begins at the winter of 1948-49 because this is the latest full seasonal period from which any of the airports had begun to take observations (Philadelphia holds this distinction). Records stretch as far back as the 1930s at the Boston and Richmond airports, but I chose to chart the trends since 1948-49 to provide an even comparison.

Now, for some hard numbers: Boston's average seasonal snowfall has risen from 42.3 inches in the period ending 1979-80 to 43.7 inches in the three-plus decades since. In New York, the increase is more pronounced; the average amount of 23.5 inches in the earlier period has shot up to 26.4 inches since 1980-81.

The Mid-Atlantic has witnessed opposing trends. Washington, D.C., for example, received an average of 17.4 inches from the late 1940s through the late 1970s, but since the 1980s, the District has seen only 14.4 inches per winter. Baltimore's snowfall decline is almost equivalent at two-and-a-half inches, sinking from 21.4 inches to 18.9 inches. Richmond bests both cities, having had its seasonal snowfall tumble from 15.2 inches to 9.6 inches.

Boston and New York's post-1979 snowfall averages are beating their long-term (since 1948-49) means of 43 inches and 25 inches, respectively. Philadelphia (long-term mean of 21.7 inches; post-1979 average of 21.5 inches), Baltimore (long-term mean: 20.2 inches), Washington, D.C. (long-term mean: 15.9 inches) and Richmond (long-term mean: 12.4 inches) are not.

One can view other telling trends, specifically those related to individual snow events. I grouped each event since 1948-49 into four accumulation tiers: 1-3 inches, 4-6 inches, 7-11 inches and 12+ inches. (These ranges prevent overlap between events, as a reported total of anywhere from 3.1 to 3.4 inches, for example, rounds down to 3, while any amount between 3.5 to 3.9 inches rounds up to 4. The same does not apply for totals less than one inch. I did not round up from a 0.5-0.9 inch event).

At the lowest tier (1-3 inches), the average number of events per season declines across the board. The trend is strongest at New York, where a little over four such events occurred per winter from 1948-49 to 1979-80; since 1980-81, that number has averaged around 2.7. Washington, D.C.'s event average had sat just above three, but in recent decades, the mean has registered barely above two.









The same general decreasing trend holds at the next tier (4-6 inches), with Philadelphia posting the largest drop from 2.1 to 1.4 events per winter. New York is the only city that posts a countervailing trend, however. Its event average rises from 1.5 in the 1948-49 to 1979-80 period to 1.8 in the 1980-81 to 2012-13 period. Never before has Baltimore recorded three consecutive winters (2010-11, 2011-12, 2012-13) without a 4-6" event. Richmond actually endured a longer consecutive stretch (six winters) without a 4-6" event from 1996-97 to 2001-02.









Though the frequency of light-to-moderate snow events is waning in snow-prone Boston and New York, heavier snowfalls are increasing on average. Herein lies the explanation for why seasonal totals have shot up over the last 30-plus years: heavy snow storms (subjectively defined as 7 inches or more) are occurring with greater frequency over the coastal Northeast. Consider, for instance, that the average number of 7-11" events in Boston has risen from less than 1.7 to more than 1.8. New York's mean number of about one 12"+ event per winter has, over the past 30 years or so, inched up toward 1.2.









What's more, Boston has recorded four or five individual 7-11" events in four winters (1992-93, 1993-94, 1995-96 and 2007-08) since the 1992-93 season; only once before (in 1987-88) had the city experienced a winter with four or more such events. Furthermore, foot-plus events have occurred in seven of the past 11 Boston winters (since 2002-03); there is no comparable stretch in the city's record since 1948-49. New York has also experienced an extreme snowfall bonanza, recording eight foot-plus events in the past 13 winters (since 2000-01). This is even more stunning given the fact that LaGuardia airport had posted only nine such events from 1948-49 to 1999-00.

The frequency of foot-plus events has also increased in Baltimore and Washington, D.C.. However, there is a much smaller sample size of such events in the District (9) and Baltimore (16) compared to that in Boston (33). Among the larger sample of 7-11" events in D.C. and Baltimore, the numbers are decreasing rather markedly,within the 1948-49 to 1979-80 period

I have already documented the major drop-off in 1-3" events for D.C., but the city is not alone when it comes to less frequent light snows. Before 1980-81, Baltimore averaged a little over three minor snowfalls per winter, but that average has shrunk to barely more than two in the last three decades. Richmond's mean number of 1-3" events has fallen from around 1.7 within the period spanning the late 1940s through late 1970s, to near 1.3 since the early 1980s.

All these figures underscore the importance, at least in recent years, of heavy snowfalls. The long-term decline of light and moderate snow events across the Northeast megalopolis makes it difficult for cities along the I-95 corridor to reach their seasonal averages each winter, though Boston and New York are proving that it can be done with a surge of foot-plus accumulations.

A future post will address the impact of El Nino Southern Oscillation (ENSO) on these seasonal snowfall totals and the frequency of tiered events. Some have said that El Nino is a primary driver of snowier Northeast winters; I will investigate this claim.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## THEGOLDPRO

None of this is helping at all


----------



## BBC co

But Ben spring is coming it;s only 49 days away rofl










The Disaster Shelter You Want To Live In Way More Than A FEMA Trailer
If your house is destroyed in a disaster, you don't want to live in a tent. The Rapid Deployment Module can be assembled in 20 minutes with no tools and will last at least 10 years.

http://www.fastcoexist.com/1681527/...ant-to-live-in-way-more-than-a-fema-trailer#1









It's never easy setting up shelter for disaster victims--just look at the lack of safe housing in Haiti years after the country's infamous earthquake. Tents are hardly a long-term solution, and trailers are bulky and difficult to redeploy.

A startup called Visible Good has developed a shelter--also known as a Rapid Deployment Module (RDM)--that falls in between a tent and trailer: It's light (none of the pieces weigh more than 20 pounds), takes about 25 minutes to set up with no training, folds up, and is completely modular. The RDMs are well on their way to deployment--the Army selected Visible Good through a grant program to design an extreme weather shelter, and the company has sold 26 RDMs to BP as part of the second phase of cleanup in the Gulf of Mexico (the trailers are used by staff in ecologically sensitive areas where trailers aren't allowed).

Visible Good was founded by architect John Rossi and Tina Newman, a former consultant. For the past two years, the company has been working on the RDM. It's not modeled on any other shelters out there. "There are a bunch of what I would call anti-models--we did not want to be this, we did not want to be that," says Rossi. "The reality is, there really is a gap that this little structure fits into. It's got the hard walls and insulation of a more conventional building, and it's compact and packs into its own floor, so you don't lose parts, things don't go missing, it doesn't fall apart, and you've got a very neat little package that's easy to ship and easy to set up."

The RDM resembles a trailer more than a tent, and it does have the amenities of a sturdier structure--good insulation, hard walls, windows, and locking doors. But it's also nimble, with adjustable feet to lift it up and away from minor flooding and vermin and a shell made out of high-strength, high-impact plastic. No tools are required for setup, and the modular 9 foot by 14 foot base unit can attach to other prototype units, including a shower unit and latrine unit. "They ultimately function like Lego sets," says Newman.

Visible Good's shelter can last between 10 and 20 years, except for the roof, which needs to be switched out around the three to five year mark. A decade might seem like a long time for a shelter to stay standing, but it's not. "Haiti just had its third year anniversary, and look at where the tsunami hit in Thailand. There are still people displaced and tents in Palestinian territories that have been there for 28 years," says Rossi.

At the moment, Visible Good is working with the U.S. military on an extreme weather version of the RDM that can withstand Antarctica as well as the desert. According to Rossi, "The military requirements are very specific and they're very aggressive." But the end goal of the military grant isn't to come out with a product that can only be used internally--it's to develop a rugged RDM that can be deployed widely.

The base RDM costs $15,500, not including volume discounts. That may sound like a lot, but Rossi points out that trailers and tents often never get redeployed, while the compact nature of the RDM makes it ideal for long-term use. Plus, he says, you can fit 10 RDMs in a 20-foot container, saving lots of money on shipping. "If the need is only three years or five years, you can fold the RDM, clean it up, take it and deploy it 2,000 miles away," he says.

In the next 24 to 36 months, Visible Good expects to launch a recreational version of the RDM to sell in places like REI. After that will come a luxury high-end unit made out of sustainability harvested teak wood.

Says Rossi: "Ideally, this is going to be the company that becomes very well known at least within its space. If people are looking for temporary shelter, we want to be the first thing they think of. We want to be known for our design, our innovative approach to things, our adaptability and flexibility and willingness to listen to the market."


----------



## BBC co




----------



## theholycow

rjfetz1;1620710 said:


> Its over, done. After this last storm was a bust for me, my plow is now put away. I'm moving on to spring. Storms now will need to snow at night to accumulate or come down really really hard. With each day that passes its less and less likely for more accumulating snows. Don't care what the models show. After March 15th there is only a 9% chance for major storms.


You know just how to make me feel better.


BBC co;1620923 said:


> http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag37/sent2killu/screenshot311_zps765dceb4.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Eh...spilled coke and pepsi attract and nourish pests, never seen them kill any pests.


----------



## BBC co

interesting point but i thought India was a desert so was just amused by the BBC part. may have to test that vinegar on grass theory this year tho.









North pole sunset

Back to Winter…
By Todd Gutner WBZ-TV
March 14, 2013 9:33 PM

We just saw three days in a row of 50 degrees or higher resulting in the melting of most of our snow but a sharp coldfront came through today and temps took a nosedive. Daytime highs never got out of the 30s and there were even a few flurries floating through from time to time. Another coldfront will approach tomorrow afternoon increasing the clouds and the threat for a sprinkle or flurry by the end of the day. The coldfront will slip through tomorrow night reinforcing the cold for the weekend. * The coldfront will slide far enough south of us so that the zone for storm formation will stay mostly south of us through the weekend. There may be a flurry south of the Pike late Saturday but most if not all precip should stay in the Mid-Atlantic.*

*Next week will be a different story…blocking downstream will once again establish itself and a trough will begin to dig into the East. Energy will dive into the trough spawning low pressure development that will have a tough time traveling to our west due to blocking and cold high pressure located over the Northeast. The end result will be a stubborn cold air and moisture riding up and over it producing snow, rain and mixed precip. My early thoughts are that we will see a burst of snow at the start that changes to mixed precip and rain with several inches possible for interior New England especially in the hills and mountains. Time will tell us more…*

(so this sounds to me what the gfs and nam look like past day, the euro snow fall map is on it;s own but has been pretty reliable so my money goes on it because I want the snow and if you don't want snow then the gfs and nam seem to be your bet atm, will post updates in am if any)


----------



## BBC co

HAHHAHAHAHAHA gotta see this one 
Harlem shake dance with machines
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4559141733403


----------



## aclawn

Saturday storm staying!


----------



## BBC co

The morning GFS 6z showed snow falling over night Monday and amounts are reflecting more of what yesterdays EURO snow fall map above has for amounts.


----------



## aclawn

Tuesdaystill on,all we need cold air to hang on!


----------



## BBC co

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Duxbury MA **Construction Accident** Unknown Location - Construction accident involving a front-end loader off a bridge, FD launching boats to secure water contamination with booms, DES to the scene, unknown on injury to operator - 3/15/13 - 10:30 *TIP* (WXBG)


----------



## RoseMan806

Things seem so be slowing down here. Was still hoping for a couple of inches on Tuesday and then bring on spring.


----------



## BBC co

well mon/tuesday is looking good for up to 3" atm and more info should be in over the weekend about the back up of storms over the pacific still have a few hail mary chances thru the first few weeks of april I am hearing


----------



## BBC co

The snow showers today are the result of a disturbance moving over the lakes. As I said the other day, D-3 inches is possible, especially in the higher terrain.

The Models are showing a cold solution for over the weekend. But the 2nd clipper will bring snow into PA,MD, and NJ with NYC on the northern fringe of the storm.

Here is the Euro for next Tuesday, you can see we will have a lot of cold air for the system to work with.

I will have more on the storm next week later today and through the weekend. It's also showing this to be more of inland storm with rain closer to the coast........

But both the GFS and Euro are showing the storm impacting the region Monday through Wednesday. Both models are also phasing the northern and southern streams. The GFS is showing a faster evolution of the storm, but not by a lot. But for the reasons I've been outlining over the last week. I will lean more on the Euro than the GFS, due to the upstream blocking. There is no doubt we will have a storm next week, the questions will be timing and track. As is the case with all Springtime snowstorms. elevation, snow/rain line placement ( this time of that's around the 530mb and not the 540mb.) boundary layers, and Sun angle will all play a part, Shadowing will most likely come into play. But how much remains to be seen.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1621196 said:


> have a few hail mary chances thru the first few weeks of april I am hearing


Desperation starting to set in? What r u going to do now? After March 20th, less than 5% chances for snow. After April1st, less than 1%. Just sayin.

Starting to get real quiet around here.


----------



## BBC co

I will be going on summer vacation till November what are your plans? Got my website developer back working on my site hoping to use it to find some flexible work. Have a few customers who are interested on the timber framed sheds. Trying to stay focused on my kids and family more then business this year tbh. Only get once chance raising them have my whole life to chase work.

The new 12z run of the euro is in and it continues to show a signifcant storm for Mon thru Wed with heavy rain from CT on south through NY, NJ, DE and points south. Heavy Snow up in portions of New England.



























These are unreal they have not made any yet but would be amazing, a single operator can drive a line of 6 of them. each set of wheels has it's own drive that can be swapped in 15 mins and every wheel is hydraulically liftable in-case of a flat or leveling Also the front of the truck that looks like a radiator is the engine and can be swapped I think it said with a fork lift in like 30 mins.


----------



## lucky921

hey guys if any of you guys want to have some fun this summer i do a lot of tuna fishing and striper fishing and like to go let me now i can always take 1 or 2 guys

just pm me i start cod fishing on april 16 then stripers in may when they show up tuna in june


----------



## Evil Diesel

I'm down with some striper fishing. What r ur dates


----------



## Evil Diesel

I'd do something mid may for stripers. O god the winter is over. Boo hoo


----------



## BBC co

Yes to fishing and No to winter being over yet.

WBZ Weather
3 minutes ago

A broad cold pattern will remain in place for the next 2 weeks thanks to a persistent blocking pattern in the long range forecast. Attached is the Climate Prediction Center's forecast for the next 8-14 days. We are not out of the woods yet!




























WBZ Weather
Not quite ready to officially air a snow accumulations map...since it is Friday and the storm won't be here until Tuesday. BUT here is the Euro (See map a few posts up 12z) snow totals map based on a 10-1 ratio for snow/liquid. I think this gives a good general idea what we are looking at. 
Heavy wet snow is likely across Northern and Western New England. Heaviest snow will likely be across northern ski areas. Southern New England will see a few inches Monday Night/early Tuesday..then begin to mix with rain. Mainly rain at the coast. 
You can see the best chance of 6" of snow in SNE would be in the Northern Worcester Hills and the Berkshires. Snow falling during the daylight will struggle to accumuate. Temps across the north should be cold enough to support mainly snow. Storm will be ending during the early morning hours of Wednesday. Still plenty of time to be fine tuning this forecast. It looks like another mess! Luckily, no big problems are anticipated at the coast

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Strong high pressure between Northeast Canada and Greenland. This will act like an roadblock, slowing the systems as they approach the Northeast. And allows colder air to move down into the Northeast. Until the Greenland Block weakens, we will stay generally colder than normal.*

A blocking pattern looks to develop to our north across Canada. Here is a 500mb GFS chart showing the 29th of March, I've drawn in the air pattern and the highs and lows. The red line shows the air flow moving around the pressure systems. This type of pattern is called an omega block.
With the active weather pattern we have a good chance of seeing more snow thru at least the end of March. Systems are stacked across the Pacific. This is one of the reasons the computer models have been having such problems with the pattern. There are singles that we could see a few cold/snow intrusions past Mid April as well.

The GFS and the ECMWF are both supporting the idea of the cold air staying in-place going into Spring. The AO and the NAO look to stay negative going into the first week of April. When these indexes are negative it often leads to a blocking pattern similar to what the 500mb chart shows. The Omega Block will keep the warmer air out of the northeast. However, the lack of a La Niña and predominant neutral ENSO conditions will probably result in a warmer spring than last year As I've shown in the with the models and the NAO and AO oscillation, April should start cold due to the blocking. But once, we get toward the end of April things should shift toward warmer conditions as the spring progresses and neutral ENSO conditions prevail.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hey look Ford trucks float!


----------



## Evil Diesel

I hope winter isn't over BBC. BUT it is getting late in the season. We need nighttime snow.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1621263 said:


>


Scary you posted this pic..^^^^^ this was on the evening news last night.... North Korea has many of these active and ready for use.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I have to go to PA for a useless meeting April 3-5, so you guys can expect some sort of storm them


----------



## BBC co

I wonder what good those missile trucks are as opposed to trying to send a bomb in via sea or private plane or other means. The whole world is going to try to shoot that down the second it takes off. Our retaliation is what I worry about, because North korea is going to be that hole that the green dumps are coming out of and the secondary effects to south korea and the worlds reaction to us for that is what worries me more tehn that truck.


----------



## ducaticorse

Heard the first snow accumulation forecast this am on WBZ. Calling for 4 inches on Tuesday into wed in MA..


----------



## BBC co

here ya go Ducati. To everyone else that's on the winter is over I want spring bus if you put your plows away already you may want to get them ready as there is a slight chance of a through setting up once again and that 8-12 moving where ever it wants. with exception i think of the southern coasts of ct and ri maybe


----------



## Maleko

Chan 8 for CT this morning said 2-4" Monday night into Tuesday...
Come on, I want to take out my sander.....


----------



## BBC co

Here is a link to videos of the green Haul truck 
http://www.youtube.com/user/ETFMiningTrucks?v=t2FFaBPvvCo&lr=1




http://www.etftrucks.eu/
ETF Mining Trucks
Mining Trucks and Haul Trains with ETF's innovative solution for maintenance & repair ensures 95 % technical availability, the lowest cost per ton, 12 % increased productivity, 10 % less trucks required for the job, lower fuel costs, reduction in haul road construction costs and enormous environmental benefits.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1621842 said:


> here ya go Ducati. To everyone else that's on the winter is over I want spring bus if you put your plows away already you may want to get them ready as there is a slight chance of a through setting up once again and that 8-12 moving where ever it wants. with exception i think of the southern coasts of ct and ri maybe


Here we go again...early questimations popping up all over the place and its 3 days away. But then again I will uncover and put the plow on and get prepared because these maps never lie and are always right on

Ben will get a kick out of this map....


----------



## BBC co

This whole time rj I thought you were Ben just at work on another computer  I think CT may need there own thread so you guys can tune those of us that do get snow still out maybe make every one happier next year :O could make it the ct, pn thread spoolit up


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1621857 said:


> Here we go again...early questimations popping up all over the place and its 3 days away. But then again I will uncover and put the plow on and get prepared because these maps never lie and are always right on
> 
> Ben will get a kick out of this map....


Actually, how many of them HAVE been wrong this year? Most of everything we discussed here paid divedends to all of us with the exception of a very select few who where in pockets in the last storm...

I'm looking forward to another push. I made my mark this season thanks be to the powers that be. This now is just bonus bucks...


----------



## aclawn

I'm ready one more,need to put the icing on the cake!payup


----------



## BBC co

Even though the official start to spring is just a few days away guidance models are starting to converge on an historic high latitude blocking pattern for late March. The Arctic Oscillation (AO) is forecast to plunge into record breaking negative territory by March 21st.

Temps well below normal and snowfall as far south as Tennessee and North Carolina is a very real possibility! Keep in mind that any snowfall below the mason dixon line will depend on nocturnal cooling as the sun will likely warm boundary layer temps up enough to keep things rain during the daytime.

The American and European guidance models are in good agreement on these aspects and the odds of a significant eastern US snowstorm are much higher than normal around next weekend. Will have more on this later.










extreme Blocking pattern setting over N America... GFS and EURO and their respective ensembles very bullish on SOMETHING significant happening MARCH 25 or so









WBZ Weather
INCOMING CME: A magnetic eruption on the sun during the early hours of March 15th hurled a coronal mass ejection (CME) directly toward Earth. NOAA forecasters estimate a 70% chance of polar geomagnetic storms when the CME arrives on March 17th. High-latitude and possibly even middle-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras this weekend.


















Uses for Thermal insulation to windows and skylights
Chemical absorber for cleaning up spills
Thickening agents in paints and cosmetics
Commercial manufacture of aerogel "blankets"
NASA used aerogels to trap space dust particles aboard Stardust spacecraft
NASA also used aerogel for thermal insulation of the Mars Rover space suits
US Navy is evaluating aerogel undergarments as passive thermal protection for divers
Use as a drug delivery system due to its biocompatibility. (Due to its high surface area and porous structure, drugs can be adsorbed from supercritical CO2)


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1621858 said:


> This whole time rj I thought you were Ben just at work on another computer :


Big difference between us, Ben don't like snow, I like snow Dec, Jan, Feb come March i'm ready to move on. 
If I was younger i'd be sayin ya one more push, icing on the cake, money in the account. Nope not now, ready for spring.

P.S. just bustin your nuts u know right?


----------



## BBC co

Ya it's all in good fun I hear ya, I'd love to be playing outside with my kids any day don't get me wrong I just have responsibilities and need to plan accordingly for these events and try to only post valid info the best I can. Not like I'm just in here saying I was just outside and did a snow dance and it should be starting any minute over your house


----------



## quigleysiding

BBC co;1621875 said:


> Ya it's all in good fun I hear ya, I'd love to be playing outside with my kids any day don't get me wrong I just have responsibilities and need to plan accordingly for these events and try to only post valid info the best I can. Not like I'm just in here saying
> 
> I was just outside and did a snow dance and it should be starting any minute over your house


 Thats a good one Can you really make it snow ?


----------



## rjfetz1

ducaticorse;1621860 said:


> Actually, how many of them HAVE been wrong this year?


Seriously?? Maybe they are right where you live.

The whole month of February I put the plow on 5 times because everyone said SNOW, I plowed once.

Last week I put the plow on, said I was to get 6-9", didn't even plow my own driveway. We got 3-6" if that on the grass, 1-2" if that on pavement. 15 miles from me got 22" who saw that in CT.??

I view 6 websites and one paid website that I watch constantly for all the model runs and they hardly ever ALL agree 100% of the time. If they did, than everyone and there brother could predict the weather.

I have NOTHING against BBC & Kart they do a great job informing you of the weather, maps and predictions. But everyone was way off this last storm where I live.


----------



## BBC co

quigleysiding;1621877 said:


> Thats a good one Can you really make it snow ?











Ya know I thought I was close to being able to at one point this season when Kart had his snow gun working I was going to be the dancer and he was the gunner but well you know how that ended up Kart went to Brazil for asphalt paver racing season and well I'm still here...










:laughing:









I don't know which is worse, and more debilitating, being cyber-whacked or paddy whacked??? 
That's a tough one, though being paddy whacked tends to wear off much more quickly, as the ill effects don't resonate as deeply, or with as much corrosive force 
((not that being cyber whacked is all that bad, as it has this healthy inclination to keep the brain sharp, the mind always working, and the brain cells Greatly stimulated, granted it can be very, very addictive!)). 
Any ways, being paddy whacked is quite justifiable and fine this weekend, for very obvious, booze soaked and traditional reasons!


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1621875 said:


> Not like I'm just in here saying I was just outside and did a snow dance and it should be starting any minute over your house


You don't have to, I have a bunch of kids who rent the house a few houses up and they all plow snow and can hear them every night doing the snow dance till about 2am.


----------



## cpmi

I have to say that the info. passed along here has been far and away more accurate than accuweather,NWS site and the tv goofballs. If I had depended on them for the blizzard I would have been screwed as all they were calling for was 12-16 for my area as late as that Friday morning it started. Same with the storm last Friday -calling for 2-4 and ended up with close to 11 inches. Were the "forcasts" passed along here right 100% of the time? No but more accurate than other sources and far more insightful. 
On that note thank you Kart and BBC for everything this season!


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1621878 said:


> Seriously?? Maybe they are right where you live.
> 
> The whole month of February I put the plow on 5 times because everyone said SNOW, I plowed once.
> 
> Last week I put the plow on, said I was to get 6-9", didn't even plow my own driveway. We got 3-6" if that on the grass, 1-2" if that on pavement. 15 miles from me got 22" who saw that in CT.??
> 
> I view 6 websites and one paid website that I watch constantly for all the model runs and they hardly ever ALL agree 100% of the time. If they did, than everyone and there brother could predict the weather.
> 
> I have NOTHING against BBC & Kart they do a great job informing you of the weather, maps and predictions. But everyone was way off this last storm where I live.


I wasn't inferring you had anything against kart or bbc. And I didnt take geographic location in to account across all of NE when I wrote what I did. I was speaking of my area. And in my are, they were spot on all season, like scary spot on.


----------



## quigleysiding

I agree with the spot on thing. Last storm bbc said It was a hard sell for us guys on the coast. I was hoping he was going to be wrong but like said he was spot on.


----------



## BBC co

Yes good fact to point out " geographic location in to account across all of NE"

I take info all the way from the west coast to the gulf and up into Canada and off the coast not the general area where I live to give my opinions and alot of the time try to be as broad as I can be with general user areas but it's hard to just focus on my own area nvm 4 + states and always be right on but we defiantly do better then the general media I agree there 100%









It's rather funny if you click back a few pages and look at all the accuweather forecast outlooks and watch them change to the storm they have now as opposed to this thread saying storm 2 weeks ago


















http://bit.ly/XqJOUy


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1621897 said:


> Yes good fact to point out " geographic location in to account across all of NE"
> 
> I take info all the way from the west coast to the gulf and up into Canada and off the coast not the general area where I live to give my opinions and alot of the time try to be as broad as I can be with general user areas but it's hard to just focus on my own area nvm 4 + states and always be right on but we defiantly do better then the general media I agree there 100%


I drove from quincy to situate yesterday picking up a new seat for my pick up and new fenders for my jeep. You guys got some TREE WORK to get done down there!! I would have made as much off of tree work on the last few weeks working straight out with what I saw down there than I did all winter plowing!!!!!!


----------



## BBC co

During the blizzard they were falling left and right was like an obstacle course to get back and forth from sites then this last one took out any thing left. I drive up high st every day and there are branches just sticking out in to the road and that's pretty much a main road all day traffic. I know Hingham has one of the highest concentration of tree% area in the state if not the country I want to say.



















A More Typical March
March 16, 2013 10:42 AM
©2013 CBS

Check out these high temperatures: 74, 74, 67, 78, 83 and 76. Those were recorded respectively on March 18-23, 2012! Can you believe it? Those same days this March will be 37, 40, 37, 41, 42 and 45. What a contrast, huh? March 2013 is actually turning out more typical. The mean temperature for this month is about a degree above average so far but it appears that *the rest of the month will be below average by as much as 5-10 degrees per day. Consequently, March 2013 will go into the record books as a colder than average March. That is in sharp contrast to last March when it was a whopping 8.4 degrees above the average. *Yet, that turned out to be the second warmest March on record behind March 1946 which averaged 0.5 degrees higher.

To add insult to injury so to speak, there is a potential snowstorm on the horizon. It's not happening this weekend as we watch a weak wave of low pressure dart out to sea south of the region. There will be varying amounts of high and patchy mid-level cloudiness through midday followed by cloudier conditions over southern New England this afternoon while patches of lower clouds dance across the northern mountains. The batches of snow crossing PA will remain out of our reach as the wind blows at 5-15 mph. As the system moves farther away, clearing will expand southeastward later tonight with lows in the upper teens to middle 20s. St. Patrick's Day promises to be mainly sunny with just a few patches of clouds passing through as another cold front zips on by. Temperatures may not exceed the middle 30s in many locations.

Looking ahead, a sprawling high pressure system will expand across southern Canada and ridge into New England tomorrow night and Monday. It will deliver a supply of plentiful cold air with lows Monday morning in the teens to lower 20s and later rises into the middle 30s or so. As a complex storm system approaches from the west, it will become cloudy Monday afternoon followed by a shield of snow overspreading the region in the evening with time of arrival in Boston estimated at 8-9pm. As it appears presently, the stage is set for up to 1-4″ of snow in the region by 7am Tuesday with a few to several more inches to fall through midday mainly near and north of the MA Pike. There will be a mix or change to rain near Boston and to all rain over southeastern MA. There will be a strip of snow to sleet inland but where it is all snow from north central MA northward, the preliminary accumulation could easily be in the range of 6-12″ with more than that over the mountains. The primary storm will sail up across the northern Great Lakes while the secondary storm tracks from the NJ coast to outer Cape Cod then up toward Halifax. *The dynamics will become rather impressive with time so this storm definitely bears watching. A slight shift in track would warrant a revision of snow totals but the current solution is quite plausible for now. As the storm slows over the Gulf of ME, snow will linger across northern New England and some of it will backlash into at least northeastern MA Tuesday night into Wednesday morning before tapering off to flurries. *It will be quite the introduction for spring Wednesday morning with the vernal equinox at 7:02am!

If any new data warrants a tweaking of this scenario, I will post a fresh update this evening. Otherwise Joe Joyce delivers his latest AccuWeather Forecast in the morning and I shall return later in the day tomorrow.

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY!









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The GFS is trending more towards the euro. Here is the latest GFS. It shows the secondary in about the same spot as the Euro. This is definitely going to be wintry for the interior parts of NYS and NE. Those closer to the coast snow is still uncertain. But, Whatever precipitation falls could become heavy at times. Track and elevation will effect who sees what and how much.


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1621878 said:


> Seriously?? Maybe they are right where you live.
> 
> The whole month of February I put the plow on 5 times because everyone said SNOW, I plowed once.
> 
> Last week I put the plow on, said I was to get 6-9", didn't even plow my own driveway. We got 3-6" if that on the grass, 1-2" if that on pavement. 15 miles from me got 22" who saw that in CT.??
> 
> I view 6 websites and one paid website that I watch constantly for all the model runs and they hardly ever ALL agree 100% of the time. If they did, than everyone and there brother could predict the weather.
> 
> I have NOTHING against BBC & Kart they do a great job informing you of the weather, maps and predictions. But everyone was way off this last storm where I live.


I got my 6-12 :laughing: I've been around, just nothing worth talking about. I'll leave the useless pic. posting to BBC 

I'm still seeing the cold temps sticking around till at least the 2nd week of April, doesn't mean it's going to snow and stick. The sun height is pretty high right now and is warming ground temps up pretty good so any snow we do see with have to come down pretty hard for anything to stick. Mondays storm turns to rain for the back side , and I really haven't looked at the 22nd 223rd event that much.

I'm ready for spring clean ups. I'm really getting sick of this cold weather , plus I want to go Racin now after watch practice and qualifying from the F1 Australian GP


----------



## quigleysiding

ducaticorse;1621899 said:


> I drove from quincy to situate yesterday picking up a new seat for my pick up and new fenders for my jeep. You guys got some TREE WORK to get done down there!! I would have made as much off of tree work on the last few weeks working straight out with what I saw down there than I did all winter plowing!!!!!!


Yup Trees down every where around here. Lost a bunch in my yard. Got rid of a few last night. Little saint pats warm up party/


----------



## aclawn

Top 10 Snowiest
Cities in the United States Last Updated 3/8/2013




Now – Last Update


US States
and Cities 


City
Population


2012 – 2013
Snowfall Totals


Average
Snow to Date


Worcester, Mass


175,898


86.1


53.2


Syracuse, New York


141,683


85.9


107.5


Erie, Pa


101,786


83.3


87.9



Rochester, New York


211,091


67.7


83.8


Salt Lake City, Utah


178,097


67.1


47.2


Madison, Wisconsin


221,551


62.0


43.1


Ann Arbor, Michigan


113,271


59.3


???


Green Bay, Wisconsin


104,057


58.0


42.6


Grand Rapids, Michigan


193,780


57.6


67.5


Anchorage, Alaska


275,043


56.6


62.7


----------



## BBC co

quigleysiding that's awesome, I like the second pic. I used to have fires so big that planes would circle to see wtf was going on when I lived in Pembroke behind the country club on dwelley st.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like maybe 6 inches here


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1621932 said:


> quigleysiding that's awesome, I like the second pic. I used to have fires so big that planes would circle to see wtf was going on when I lived in Pembroke behind the country club on dwelley st.


We have way too many ties. I live right around the corner from the golf coarse and Dwelley


----------



## ducaticorse

quigleysiding;1621922 said:


> Yup Trees down every where around here. Lost a bunch in my yard. Got rid of a few last night. Little saint pats warm up party/


I wish I could burn like that in Cambridge!!!!


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1621940 said:


> We have way too many ties. I live right around the corner from the golf coarse and Dwelley


hahaha funny stuff, I actually did a job for a guy over the winter out in Weston and come to find out he used to own the yellow house on the corner of dweley and washington, that small world saying comes up alot even with people I randomly meet online, he was off craigslist lives in randolph now but we lived 4 houses away pretty much for years.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

According to WBZ, most of the region is looking at at least 4'' of snow


----------



## mansf123

im looking at buying an 06 f350 dump. it has the 6.0 turbo diesal in it with 73000 miles on it. I have heard mixed thoughts on that motor. does anyone own one of those trucks and if so how has it treated you?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

From what I've heard, just delete the EGR, and a straight pipe helps as well. Also, head studs are usually a good idea with those. Some are good motors, some are bad.


----------



## chrisf250

It's a very powerful motor compared to the 7.3. By 2006 most of the kinks were worked out. I would definitely take a few thousand off the price and either be prepared to do some major repairs or bullet proof it at a diesel shop. As long as the price was right I'd have no second thoughts about owning one.


----------



## aclawn

The 6.0 is the better performing engine, the 7.3 is more durable. I've owned both, and I much preferred driving the stock 6.0 over the chipped 7.3. That said, the 6.0 had a bunch of problems in the '03 and '04 trucks - be careful of the 6.0 that you buy. Make sure it wasn't a problem vehicle for someone else.Try to go with 7.3 the best imo ! I wouldn't get a 03-04 6.0 because they have too many issues


----------



## mansf123

ive heard some horror stories and then i know a few guys that have had great luck with them so i guess its a gamble


----------



## mansf123

the trucks going for $18000


----------



## mulcahy mowing

That seems to be a fair price. Not a great price but fair.


----------



## M&M

My good friend has one and had nothing but troubles with it. He's at the point that he's too deep into it to get rid of it. Just yesterday he wrote a check for $1,200 just in parts. He trades mechanical work for body work with another company. And it's going back in for front end repair (ball joints and stuff). I can barely change a tire so I can't elaborate on the repairs. Athough, I do know that he has not replaced the ingectors yet. Those are around $800 a piece. His new line with the truck is "Why would I buy a new truck? I have a new one now with all the parts I replaced."

He's very unhappy.


----------



## mansf123

thats a picture of the truck


----------



## winged1dur

mansf123;1621969 said:


> thats a picture of the truck


That is a nice truck. Does it do weather forecasts?


----------



## camaro 77

i own a 2005 f-350 I bullet proofed mine a few yrs ago with head studs egr delete and a full turbo back exhaust also have a a few custom tunes written for it from innovative diesel has been towing a 30 foot race car trailer and plowing snow since 500 miles with no problems at all one set of ball joints and I know have 151,000 on it they are expensive to maintiance comparded to a 7.3.

Look at the coolant bottle and see if it is nice and clean or if it is all brown look for coolant stains on the underside of the hood also all these are signs of head gasket issues oil changes are key to these motors and having success with injectors also I do mine every 5000.


----------



## Evil Diesel

The 6.0 is actually a great motor. Like I tell everyone thinking about buying one, set aside about 2500 to do head studs and egr delete right off the bat and you'll be in good shape. Also take the vin to a ford dealer and see if you can get an oasis report. That will tell u any warranty work that has been done. It'll give an idea if the truck's problematic. Good luck


----------



## M&M

Like I said, I know very little about mechanical terminology but my buddy has a SRW extended cap truck with all the bells and whistles in it. If you showed up at his house with $20K you would own the truck. Who knows, maybe it's a good truck at this point.


----------



## aclawn

Looking at the St. Patrick's Day Parade on tv snowy pretty hard in NYC!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Go EURO!!!


----------



## BBC co

Also If you guys really read my posts at all the gfs has been falling in on the same set up so up around 80% chance this will happen NAM had been getting better view of it also 


The 12z Euro is in, and it continues to show a significant snowstorm for much of New England for the Mon to Wed time frame. Any snow in NYC and points south would go over to rain by around midnight. Portions of New England could see a foot or more. In addition, it is also showing a snowstorm for GA, SC & NC for this coming Friday.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I bet Banksy wishes he bought a plow...


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1622002 said:


>


R we going to get something out of this. Thought it was going to be just rain for us


----------



## BBC co

It's gonna be close J but the 80% I think applys to all of ct ri and se ma the rest west and north are gonna be all snow. The NAM I am looking at shows the snow starting later then expect around 2am tue rather then 9-10pm mon it's all about start time for this one the more precip that falls from mon night - tue 6am will determine who wins. also that nw section of ct may be in the winner circle as well, the rain line is very close for the south coast of ct all thru the night as well just like last storm so* if the last one missed you this one may as well.*

It's going to turn to rain at some point I assume but still early to tell, thinking it will be a definite commercial lot push for our area just the resis depending on what happens with temps may be a no go still early to tho. Every thing is showing over night accumulations tho

NAM 









GFS is showing we get snow but if you see where the second pic has way more snow north if that shifts towards us more then we all win but atleast it shows snow


----------



## Krrz350

Don't forget about the oil pan! 6.0 pans aint' no thing but a chicken wing compared to the 7.3, but it's still an almost $1k job if you have to pay someone like me to do it, and you can beat the seller up that much more.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Screw the GFS, compare that to the EURO.


----------



## BBC co

ya I just show you the gfs because they all pretty much agree and I agree EURO ftw seeing it has had this scenario locked in for a week now

____NAM _____________________ /____________ EURO ___________________/_________ GFS_____


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

My interpretation of that pic

NAM/GFS: Damn we failed again.

EURO: ***** please, we we're right again.


----------



## BBC co

prettty much the way it has gone this season lol
also I said a few days ago a good indicator of if we get snow is this threads initial reaction to a possible storm. lol since it started snowing (dec) the more people that post in doubt the better our odds have been consistantly and we got a good number of "not gonna happens this round" we shall see


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Its always our thread. We may not be the biggest, but we sure are accurate!


----------



## BBC co

Might be a game changer if it comes up the coast like this, didn't think it ever got out there till just now. Also the 12:1 ratio ups the odds huge on what we get vs the 8:1 the next 4 EURO snow maps could get interesting

A low pressure system will track NW into the Great Lakes region and the Northeast. After that, the primary over the Great Lakes will transfer energy to a new coastal low between the Mid Atlantic and Cape Cod on Tuesday ( My thinking is it will form around Cape May). The secondary low, will quickly become the primary as it moves northeast along the coastal plain.

*The Euro has trended colder with the setup for Monday and Tuesday, and The Canadian GGEM is showing a very solid hit for the region. More model solutions are coming into consensus with the ECMWF (Euro). Both the Euro and Canadian are showing enough cold air over the region for at least moderate snowfall across most of the region. This will be a very complex storm system,* along with a 60 to 70 mph LLJ (low level jet), which will be just ahead of the low. *This could allow the storm to develop faster, which would allow the deformation bands to set up sooner as well. If the storm develops quickly enough it should overwhelm the negative terrain influences.*

*The snowfall totals are not certain yet,* but wet accumulating snow is expected at least at the start of the event. In New England, those with the best shot at significant snowfall would be north of the I-95 corridor west of the I-495. The Mohawk and Northern Hudson Valleys could see more of a mix than other places in NYS.* But if the cold air can hang on, snowfall amounts in NYS and New England about Portland and Boston will be a lot higher. .* Precipitation type from Philly to DC should be all rain.

Winds will gust to near 50 mph at times, but his is a weaker storm than we've seen lately. So flooding won't be big an issue, but with Sandy and all the other Nor'easters this year, the coast has taken a beating......so minor to moderate flooding can be expected.

*Snow ratios look to be between 8 to 1 and 12 to 1. Which will make for heavy snow. So be careful when you move it.*


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Whoo more cement. DAMMIT


----------



## BBC co

Ya gonna pay to stay on top of it not a wait till it;s over push the 15" of slush 8 miles around the lot. I think if it goes to the 12:1 it would be a lot better then the last stuff atleast alot could happen still this could go snow / rain / snow and if it stalls off the coast be snow late tue into wed gonna be a good one i think/hope


That next fri/sat storm in the euro map is way down by Atlanta not sure how that's gonna play out unless it comes north first or up the coast but it's still a storm to watch as well


----------



## BBC co

This is how I feel after just looking at all the latest runz



























same pic a little lower view below


----------



## BBC co

GFS looks a bit better this run again defiantly trending south more toward euro 








NAM Looking way better toward the euro








Above is snow depth - Blow is 6 hr snow fall









Rain Line for both gfs and nam stay off shore or atleast out of boston area till 4am & 10am


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I hope this mix line goes south 20 miles or so.


----------



## BBC co

ya thats from 4 hours ago according to the models time delay on there end


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

How do they look now?


----------



## ducaticorse

Im feeling snow for beantown.... At least a push and a salt.


----------



## BBC co

they are pushing for a colder lower snow line and like I said if it goes 12:1 over night we would see 3-6 by 7am or 2-3 at the 8:1 by 7am I think it defiantly turns to a mix then rain just a matter of how fast the front forms and start of snow fall monday night to determine the before 7am totals but there will be snow to plow imo 7-12am is the estimated turn over time as far as I can see unless some thing unseen happens


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1622107 said:



> they are pushing for a colder lower snow line and like I said if it goes 12:1 over night we would see 3-6 by 7am or 2-3 at the 8:1 by 7am I think it defiantly turns to a mix then rain just a matter of how fast the front forms and start of snow fall monday night to determine the before 7am totals but there will be snow to plow imo 7-12am is the estimated turn over time as far as I can see unless some thing unseen happens


Night time snow is worth just as much as day time snow, only better, cuz it gets cleaned up twice as fast with no dingbats driving to work! We push and salt then by the afternoon it all gets washed away by the rain LOVE IT, PERFECT!!!


----------



## BBC co

*
TOP STORIES
Groundhog Blew the Forecast
New Winter Storm Taking Shape

*

both from TWC today just catching on there may be a storm lol


















The Weather Channel
Scary is one way to describe it. Incredible is another. This isn't photoshopped...and you can see what causes it here: http://wxch.nl/16AJERR


----------



## ducaticorse

bbc co;1622127 said:


> *
> top stories
> groundhog blew the forecast
> new winter storm taking shape
> 
> *
> 
> both from twc today just catching on there may be a storm lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weather channel
> scary is one way to describe it. Incredible is another. This isn't photoshopped...and you can see what causes it here: http://wxch.nl/16ajerr


ground hog day sucks!!!!!


----------



## aclawn

I'm ready with my spoolitup 24v spare for this one!:laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse

aclawn;1622138 said:


> I'm ready with my spoolitup 24v spare for this one!:laughing:


LOL, did he really get banned???


----------



## KartAnimal29

Tuesday's storm looks like all Snow for Central and Northern CT with 12 -18 in. Upper level temps look cold enough for all snow for the area, with a total of 1.35 total precipitation. 850 temps look fine and I'm not really worried about surface temps , but they look OK. Danbury area looks like there will be mixing and anywhere near the shore for that matter

Boston looks Warm , Slop Fest


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

How about the I-84/I-90 intersection area?


----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1622157 said:


> How about the I-84/I-90 intersection area?


The further north you get the more you should see. I'd guess your going to be closer to the 18in mark


----------



## 02powerstroke

That 966 that went in the drink was a new demo from CAT.....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

That Ford truck was newer too....but that hurts.

@Kart Crap.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I did the math, I was bored. We had 44 pages in 2012....230 pages in 2013. Massive difference.


----------



## ducaticorse

02powerstroke;1622164 said:


> That 966 that went in the drink was a new demo from CAT.....


LOL. Its junk now! So is the truck and cart!


----------



## aclawn

ducaticorse;1622144 said:


> LOL, did he really get banned???


Not sure what happen to him,could be he got banned!


----------



## KartAnimal29

aclawn;1622199 said:


> Not sure what happen to him,could be he got banned!


It's safe to say you wont be seeing much of him anymore. I had a talk with Mike about him a few weeks back.


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM and GFS runs were a bit colder this run.


----------



## rjfetz1

Well you snow lovers are going to love this one. Its starting much earlier maybe even Monday afternoon and snow all night with the 12-18" forcast again. It should stick pretty good after 7pm. it seems to me like every storm this year is predicted to be in double digits a lot of you guys got all the double digit storms, some got none.

much rather have 2 or 3 3-6" than the 12-18"


----------



## durafish

In providence area RI I'm calling no accumulation.


----------



## theholycow

durafish;1622225 said:


> In providence area RI I'm calling no accumulation.










I hope you're right.


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1622222 said:


> Well you snow lovers are going to love this one. Its starting much earlier maybe even Monday afternoon and snow all night with the 12-18" forcast again. It should stick pretty good after 7pm. it seems to me like every storm this year is predicted to be in double digits a lot of you guys got all the double digit storms, some got none.
> 
> much rather have 2 or 3 3-6" than the 12-18"


Im calling Boston at four inches.


----------



## chrisf250

Wbz is on board


----------



## RoseMan806

Looks like I will be puting the plow back on. Hopefully have something to plow in Hingham.


----------



## quigleysiding

durafish;1622225 said:


> In providence area RI I'm calling no accumulation.





theholycow;1622230 said:


> I hope you're right.


Come on guys Wheres the fun in that?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

On the mass/ri line looks like a sloppy 2" accumulation. I hope it's enough to justify a push or nothing at all.


----------



## BBC co

I think you get more then 2" of slop on teh border 
if you notice tue-wed on teh 7 day are now both 37 degrees as before one was 40 


















Happy St. Patrick's Day From Afghanistan from my brother



















The Proper way to Legally Refuse an unconstitutional Checkpoint


----------



## darryl g

My truck is pulled up to my plow and that's as far as I'm taking it being down on the CT shore. All of my snow removal stuff is still handy but I've pretty much demobilized my snow removal operations and moved on to landscaping and spring cleanups. My maintenance accounts are going to need some extra time and effort to clean up this year...lots of broken up shrubs and downed limbs from the heavy wet snowfalls. 

If any of you inland guys need a V plow and driver and can make it worth my while I'd contemplate heading north after I'm sure it's a non-event for me.


----------



## ducaticorse

Enough of this plow on/plow off nonsense... Who drives around with their plow on longer than 12 hours before a storm anyway? It's not like it's a huge process to put it on and off..


----------



## mwalsh9152

glad I didnt go pick up my Bronco this weekend, now I wont have to go put the blade back on it. One benefit of the company van taking up the only spot for my own vehicle at home I guess?


----------



## mwalsh9152

I havent driven mine since the last storm


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

ducaticorse;1622275 said:


> Enough of this plow on/plow off nonsense... Who drives around with their plow on longer than 12 hours before a storm anyway? It's not like it's a huge process to put it on and off..


Mine haven't come off since early December.


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1622276 said:


> glad I didnt go pick up my Bronco this weekend, now I wont have to go put the blade back on it. One benefit of the company van taking up the only spot for my own vehicle at home I guess?


Youre going to want to be putting that blade back on tomorrow.


----------



## ducaticorse

2006Sierra1500;1622278 said:


> Mine haven't come off since early December.


Why would you

A. Want to drive around with your plow on when it's not necessary?

B. Want to put that much unnecessary strain on your front end and brakes?

I'm sure for some people there is an excuse other than laziness, but I cant think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## BBC co

Notice it says Early wednesday so this may go snow / mix/ snow for Boston area if it keeps trending colder and up the amounts should be interesting really hope it goes to rain rather then just mix and have to clear lots around daily traffic


----------



## aclawn

This going be a 24hr event for us.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

ducaticorse;1622280 said:


> Why would you
> 
> A. Want to drive around with your plow on when it's not necessary?
> 
> B. Want to put that much unnecessary strain on your front end and brakes?
> 
> I'm sure for some people there is an excuse other than laziness, but I cant think of any off the top of my head.


I have a car for driving around, the trucks get parked until it snows.


----------



## gtmustang00

ducaticorse;1622275 said:


> Enough of this plow on/plow off nonsense... Who drives around with their plow on longer than 12 hours before a storm anyway? It's not like it's a huge process to put it on and off..


I agree. 30 seconds on, 30 seconds off.


----------



## lucky921

hope it all stays snow and no mix or rain would love a big snow in boston


----------



## ducaticorse

2006Sierra1500;1622287 said:


> I have a car for driving around, the trucks get parked until it snows.


Ahh, well you see, that's a technicality.. LOL..


----------



## BBC co

very good chance for that to be the case in the Bean I am on the cutting block again it seems as with every other event all winter but north of me and Quincy could easily get the nailing










This was the over night I would pay little attention to the text top left of pic. as i;ts posted for a site down south of us


----------



## aclawn

My plow stay on all yr,from first event until april.It's sucks connect a unimount for every event.I have ex car&truck to drive around when asphalt dry.

This look like a snow,rain/mix to all rain.The heavy ****.


----------



## BBC co

more like he used it to go on vacation and protection from snipers while on it


----------



## siteworkplus

BBC or Kart

any idea for next weekend and week following?


----------



## aclawn

Don't worry BBC & KARTare watching the storm from all direction.Stay tune for updated!:laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Places could see several inches of snow and some ice on top with it. 
It may just be one big thump of snow which has happened in the past before any changeover. 
The First model that came out (NAM) is colder and suggests what I been fearing. 
We will be watching the rest of the model suite come out but for those of you N&W of 287 be prepared for an ugly monday PM into tues am commute.
* There are also storm(S) on the map beyond tuesday.
Again no real warm up in the near future!
Enjoy your Sunday because tomorrow PM into tuesday will get ugly!*


----------



## theholycow

quigleysiding;1622244 said:


> Come on guys Wheres the fun in that?


It'd be fun for the mud to dry up...


BBC co;1622252 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day From Afghanistan from my brother


Cool pics.










ducaticorse;1622275 said:


> Enough of this plow on/plow off nonsense... Who drives around with their plow on longer than 12 hours before a storm anyway? It's not like it's a huge process to put it on and off..


Depends on what you have, but no matter what it's a lot less of a pain in the butt when it's sunny and dry out.


----------



## BBC co

*
Many of us are thinking this is a bad joke that Mother Nature is playing, Many have the desire to start Springtime activities. But Old Man Winter says, hold on, the air mass feels more like January instead of mid March and the cold air just keeps moving out of Canada. For many Florida is looking really good about now.

For most of the region, this has been an over-performing season . The Season was very lackluster from November into the first few days of February. But that all changed on February 8th with the Blizzard, Old Man Winter hasn't taken his foot off the accelerator since. 
*
Well get ready because here we go again, The 18th through the 20th will be a bumpy ride for most of us. A low will track through the Great lakes, another low will form along an occluded front across the mid-Atlantic states and be moving off the coast of NJ ( I told you I though Cape May) early Tuesday morning. The track of the secondary low tracks is the key. Most of the models are taking the low across SE MA. If this happens the rain/snow line will be around I-95 and just west of I-495 .

I've posted the GFS at hour 51

The GGEM, UKMET, GFS, all show a strong low pressure system of around 995mb all have had the secondary low as being around 996mb (or lower) passing over southeast New England.
NAM short range is showing a very significant hit across most of New England and Central l Southeastern NYS along with the Tug Hill and Southern Adirondacks.

For most of the Region temperatures look to be cold enough to support snow, with the sun angle snow ratios will be about 8:1 during the day, most likely around 10:1 at night. It will be a heavy wet snow. But it will help keep the big snow totals lower than they would if it were February across eastern MA.

Giving the time of year, we have to view the models with caution. The snow amounts they are showing might not come to pass in the high end. But this coastal is going to track a lot closer to the coast than the others have done over the last 6 weeks. So, as I've been saying this will be more of an interior storm with Southeast MA and the close to the coast not seeing the heaviest snowfall. With this said, this does look like a major snowstorm with many of us seeing 6-8 + inches.
*
Remember, the storm is not even going to start impacting the region until Monday afternoon and evening, with the worse occurring over Tuesday into Tuesday night once the Secondary forms Tuesday morning. So, we have a lot of time for things to change.....

*


----------



## BBC co

Here's the 12 hour precipitation from the UKMET ending at 60 hours. I've drawn in the rain / snow line with all the colors it might be a bit difficult to pick out....but it's the red line between the 540mb and the 533mb line......this time of year, the line is normally not the 540mb but closer to the 533mb



















Latest NAM showing more snow toward Boston


----------



## theholycow

*PROVIDENCE








You'll need to arrive by helicopter, but at least you can drive away.*

Don't know about you guys, but every time I go to Providence it's all one-way streets heading away from my destination.


----------



## durafish

That is true ^^ 
What are you thinking for snow for providence?


----------



## BBC co

ya boston is like that to every 3rd street you can go down lol all no turn right, do not enter etc. I do my best to stay out of there at all cost

I'm thinking unfortunately we all need the night to pass and more info to come in for any better idea of boston south

But EURO snow maps out soon so lets see what that is saying if it is pushing south then I think we are alll good


----------



## BBC co

Scituate parade today


















BOSTON (CBS) - I wish it were a just a cruel joke…just as much of the landscape in Southern New England is finally turning from white to green and the first signs of spring are popping up and sprouting through the ground, yet another potent winter storm is on its way.

While spring may officially be arriving this Wednesday morning, it will look and feel like mid-winter. Spring will remain on hold for at least another couple weeks…instead of baseball, lacrosse and soccer there will be more snowmen, shovels, and winter coats.

Check: Interactive Radar | Current Conditions | Weather Blogs

*Here are the details…

This storm will begin as snow everywhere Monday night, the first flakes will arrive in Worcester between 6 to 8 p.m. and in Boston between 8 and 10 p.m. Snow will continue moderate to heavy at times all night and right through Tuesday morning. Tuesday morning's commute will be the toughest ride of the week with several inches of snow on the ground by dawn.
*
*The most difficult part of this forecast will be the rain/snow line and how far north it reaches. During Tuesday morning, it will make progress from south to north, making it to Boston by late morning or midday and perhaps as far north and west as 128 or 495 during Tuesday afternoon.*

*North and west of 495, precipitation will be all snow with perhaps just a bit of an icy mix Tuesday afternoon. Closer to the coast the snow will be heavy and wet, a bit tougher to accumulate, especially during the daylight hours of Tuesday. Farther inland, especially in elevated areas of Worcester County and into Central and Northern New England, snow will accumulate much more readily with temperatures a few degrees cooler.

So how much?*

*The lowest totals will be in extreme southeastern Massachusetts including Cape Cod where snow will change to rain early Tuesday morning…just 1-3″ of heavy, wet snow in those areas. 3-6″ is likely from inland areas of southeastern Massachusetts up to Boston…again, there will be a mix and change to rain by midday Tuesday here. A widespread 6-12″ is the forecast from 128 north and west, including most of Middlesex, Essex and Worcester Counties and all of Southern New Hampshire and Vermont. The highest totals, close to a foot, will be in the hills of Worcester County and Southwest New Hampshire.
*
Winds will be gusty along the coast, highest in southeastern Massachusetts and over Cape Cod…frequent gusts of 20-40mph with some as high as 50mph Tuesday morning and afternoon.

Coastal flooding will be minor as tides are astronomically very low but unfortunately another round of beach erosion is likely.

*There is no chance of a miss with this storm, the only possible adjustments could be with the rain/snow line and its ultimate location. At this point, you can just about lock it up, another potent winter storm with yet another round of messy commutes and school cancellations.
*
*But hey, hang in there, spring is right around the corner, right Punxsatwney Phil?
*


----------



## lucky921

The new model come out yet


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1622485 said:


> The new model come out yet


Yes they did


----------



## KartAnimal29

Looks like the trend this afternoon is to the SE with the system.Keeping Northern -Central Ct , Western -Central Mass pretty much all cold enoght for just about all snow with some mixing on the back side. The Coast of CT ,RI, SE Mass and Boston are not got going to see to much , mostly rain I'd say. Remember the ground temps are warm and sticking to any roadway's is going to be hard. The coast line will see snow but it's not going to be a hell of a lot due to this.

I have not idea where these TV stations are getting theses numbers from


----------



## aclawn

What tv station:laughing:,we have real weather forcast right here!:salute:









Click on a region for watches/warnings/advisories, or forecasts

Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Western Franklin 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Eastern Franklin 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Northern Worcester 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Central Middlesex County 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Western Essex 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Eastern Essex 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Western Hampshire 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Western Hampden 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Eastern Hampshire 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Eastern Hampden 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Southern Worcester 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Western Norfolk 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Southeast Middlesex 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Suffolk 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Northwest Middlesex County


----------



## aclawn

Click on a region for watches/warnings/advisories, or forecasts

Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/18/13 2200Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Northern Litchfield 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Hartford 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Tolland 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Windham 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/18/13 2200Z to 03/19/13 1400Z: Northern Fairfield 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/18/13 2200Z to 03/19/13 1400Z: Northern New Haven 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/18/13 2200Z to 03/19/13 1400Z: Northern Middlesex 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/18/13 2200Z to 03/19/13 1400Z: Northern New London 
Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/18/13 2200Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Southern Litchfield


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Winter Storm Watch Valid: 03/19/13 0300Z to 03/19/13 2200Z: Northwest Providence


----------



## lucky921

Ya Chanel 4 and 5 in Boston raised there snow totals a little bit this afternoon hopping for a lot in Boston where I do my condos


----------



## aclawn

NH


----------



## leigh

I've got mixed feelings on this one.Part of me wouldn't mind one more billable storm,the other part is glad it will be all rain down here on the coast.Tommorrows my b-day,I'm getting to old for this


----------



## aclawn

leigh;1622541 said:


> I've got mixed feelings on this one.Part of me wouldn't mind one more billable storm,the other part is glad it will be all rain down here on the coast.Tommorrows my b-day,I'm getting to old for this


I'm on the coast also if it come in late,i think we will get a plowable event.Well atleast for my comm. acct.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

BBC worchester is in for one more big one.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like 6 to 12 for my area


----------



## BBC co

This is 6 hour snow and temps with precip line





































still trying to get the 12z euro snow map was not posted asked for it a few minutes ago again, Ok said they will be posting it in a minute they are working on it now i just seen


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm good for 8 inches! Sweet!


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1622564 said:


> This is 6 hour snow and temps with precip line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still trying to get the 12z euro snow map was not posted asked for it a few minutes ago again, Ok said they will be posting it in a minute they are working on it now i just seen


just saw it on another site don't how to copy to post it here


----------



## BBC co

I use lightscreen program for cutting and photobucket for uploading them to forum {IMG}




Significant late season snow storm becoming more likely next weekend into the first of of next week. Guidance models are still sorting out the smaller scale details but they are beginning to converge on a wintry solution. Snow as far south as Tennessee and North Carolina will be possible! 

Here is the latest run of the American model (GFS) showing the strong cyclone centered near Cape Hatteras with moderate to heavy snow over the southern Appalachian and Mid Atlantic regions. More on this later.


----------



## sno commander

figures as soon as i pull the sander out and tool box back in we get another one.


----------



## siteworkplus

sno commander;1622649 said:


> figures as soon as i pull the sander out and tool box back in we get another one.


I think I can speak for most everyone....except Ben....THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBC co

Meteorologist Joe Moravsky
So here's my thoughts for the storm Monday night into Tuesday. I think the entire state will start off as snow tomorrow night. There will be a changeover to sleet, freezing rain, and plain rain as the mid levels of the atmosphere become too warm for snow. The question is, which parts of the state will stay just cold enough for the snow to hang on longer...

Timing: After 9pm Monday night ending Tuesday morning (early afternoon in some spots).
Like I said before, there will be a changeover to some mixed precipitation, but that will be mainly the shoreline towns and Central CT... Northern CT may stay all snow during the biggest part of the storm (where the highest amounts will be seen). But even they will see a mix eventually.

I think 1-3 inches of snow for the shoreline. Central and Northern CT will see about 3-6 inches with 6+ amounts possible for highest elevations of northern CT, especially into Massachusetts. Most of this snow will fall during the night, so by morning it'll be messy out there...

I'm concerned with the road conditions for this storm mainly because it's been really chilly the last few days. 
If you remember the last snow storm, most of the snow that fell on the roads almost immediately melted for the first 1-2 inches of snow because the previous days were pretty warm... 
So, since it's been cold the past few days I think the grassy surfaces AND ROADS will see a good amount of accumulations.

Keep it here for more updates tomorrow morning!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I should go put my gun in my mouth and just get it over with.


----------



## BBC co

BBC co;1622607 said:


> Significant late season snow storm becoming more likely next weekend into the first of of next week. Guidance models are still sorting out the smaller scale details but they are beginning to converge on a wintry solution. Snow as far south as Tennessee and North Carolina will be possible!
> 
> Here is the latest run of the American model (GFS) showing the strong cyclone centered near Cape Hatteras with moderate to heavy snow over the southern Appalachian and Mid Atlantic regions. More on this later.












Could cold weather stay with us thru early April? If the AO forecast is right, we won't be seeing spring temperatures for a while in the northeast and mid-Atlantic
*
A Record Low Arctic Oscillation is forecast around March 20th... and when we say "record" we mean since accurate record keeping began on the AO! Now this is a forecast and not a certainty. But the ensembles are in incredible agreement and we are only a few days away from this forecast minimum. So if you are looking for an explanation as to why 1. It is going to be so Cold this upcoming week OR 2. Why chances for Snow will linger even in the Deep South for the next 10 days... this is your reason. The AO is associated with a major block/ traffic jam near the Arctic in which the upper level winds slow and buckle. That traffic jam forces cold air, that would typically just move east through Canada into the North Atlantic, to drop southward deep into the United States. And in this case the cold air will get stuck for many days.*


----------



## mwalsh9152

ducaticorse;1622279 said:


> Youre going to want to be putting that blade back on tomorrow.


its still on, thats why I left it be this weekend. Sometimes it does on in a minute, sometimes it totally messes with me and takes 5 minutes and makes me hate myself


----------



## BBC co

THEGOLDPRO;1622687 said:


> I should go put my gun in my mouth and just get it over with.












Winter Storm Watch
March 17, 2013 7:10 PM

Barry Burbank, Beyond The Forecast, Blogs
The National Weather Service has issued a WINTER STORM WATCH for much of the area from tomorrow night into Tuesday afternoon. Be prepared for *tricky traveling conditions and plowable amounts of snow* in some areas during that period while warming leads to transitions into various types of precipitation in other areas. After the last several benign months of March which delivered little or no snow and much above average temperatures, this one is cold and snowy but not as harsh as March 1993 when a record 38.9″ of snow fell in Boston. Will this be winter's last gasp on the last day of winter? Astronomical spring commences at the vernal equinox at 7:02am Wednesday.

In the meantime, as a sprawling high pressure area shifts eastward across Canada and ridges into the Northeast in the next 24 hours, it will deliver some unusually cold, dry air for this time of the year. This sets the stage for the approaching storm to crank out several inches of snow before warming in the various atmospheric layers leads to phase changes of the precipitation. There are no worries tonight through the daylight hours of tomorrow so both of the Monday commutes will have dry roads. Tonight's temperatures will decline to minimums in the teens for suburban areas with lower 20s in downtown Boston. Today's brisk cold wind will become light and the sky will be essentially clear. Sunshine will be prevalent as some streamers and filaments of feathery clouds appear tomorrow morning. It will become cloudier in the afternoon as the wind becomes northeast to easterly at 5-10 mph. Temperatures will max out near or slightly over 32.

The storm will be developing over Delmarva tomorrow afternoon with a projected track off the southern NJ coast tomorrow night and across Cape Cod Tuesday afternoon. The system doesn't have a rich tropical moisture feed from the Gulf of Mexico but the dynamics for atmospheric lifting will be increasing significantly early Tuesday as an intensifying upper level disturbance closes in and the warmer, more moist air rides up over the cold, dry air at lower levels. Consequently, there should be a 6-8 hour period of moderate to heavy snow from about 2AM to 10AM on Tuesday along and north of the MA Pike. South of that axis, warming will turn the snow to rain along the South Coast and Cape Cod with a gradual shift northward with arrival near the MA Pike around noon. This warming will bulge into eastern MA inside the I-495 belt during the first half of the afternoon. There could be some bursts of heavier rain through the afternoon hours in these areas causing some street flooding in poor drainage locations.

As cold air damming remains entrenched inland thanks to the cold high pressure in the Canadian Maritimes, I'm expecting a coastal frontal boundary with cold northerly winds north of the front and a milder east-northeasterly wind south of the boundary. Presently, it appears that axis could set up somewhere near or south of Boston. In any event, there are indications that a belt of sleet and some freezing rain could exist for a few hours near and north of the MA Pike up toward Route 2 in the afternoon. North of that route, it should be mostly snow for the entire storm. As a result,* I am predicting a coating possible over the islands with 1-2″ over Cape Cod and along the South Coast from New Bedford to Bridgeport. North of that zone, a strip of 2-4″ from northern Plymouth County, northern Bristol County across much of RI into southern CT. Above that, a belt of 4-8″ runs through the Boston area across northwestern RI, northern CT, along and a several miles north of the MA Pike up across Cape Ann. From northwestern Middlesex County, northern Worcester County and the Berkshires into southern NH, I am expecting 8 up to 12″. Most of the rest of northern New England will receive 12″ or so with less in shadowed areas and more in the mountains of western ME into northeastern NH and over a few of the VT summits. High temperatures on Tuesday will range from the lower 30s well northwest of Boston to upper 30s near Boston to lower 40s on the South Shore to middle to upper 40s on Cape Cod. The precipitation will be ending from southwest to northeast later Tuesday afternoon. I am not expecting any significant backlash snows to roll back into the Boston area Tuesday evening. There are numerous factors weighing in on the accuracy of this forecast. Slight changes in some of the parameters may force some tweaking of the forecast on the next 24 hours.*

The good news is there should be little or no coastal flooding thanks to this being the time of the month for neap tides. The 5-6 AM & PM high tides on Tuesday should not be a concern. Nevertheless, the seas will become rough and some more beach erosion is inevitable. The wind will increase along the coast to 25-45 mph with less wind inland.

Looking ahead, the storm will exit the area Tuesday night but occasional spells of snow will linger over the northern mountains much of the rest of the week which is great news for the skiers and riders. Over the rest of the area, there will be varying amounts of clouds and sunshine with a gusty breeze on Wednesday through Saturday. Temperatures will be close to a half-dozen degrees below the average for mid-late March. This is in sharp contrast to the highs of 74, 74, 67, 78, 83 and 76 degrees on March 18-23, 2012.

Melissa Mack posts her latest WBZ AccuWeather Forecast in the morning and Todd Gutner follows later in the day.

Make it a great week!


----------



## aclawn

BROCKTON -

It was no joke in 1997 when the area was blanketed by 25.4 inches of wet, heavy snow that brought down trees and power lines. The storm began on March 31 at 11 p.m. and ended on April 1 around 3 p.m., thus giving the storm its name.

THE FACTS

April Fool's Day Blizzard:

The storm started on the evening of Monday, March 31, 1997.

Between 11 p.m. Monday and 3 a.m. on Tuesday, April 1, snow fell at the rate of 3 inches an hour.

Heavy wet snow brought down branches, whole trees and utility lines, knocking out power.

The intensity of the snow overnight made many roads impassable.

A total of 25.4 inches of snow fell, the biggest late-season snowstorm on record in Boston.

It was the third-biggest snowstorm in Boston history.

Because the heaviest snow fell on April 1, the spring storm became known as the April Fool's Day Blizzard.

Read more: http://www.enterprisenews.com/answerbook/brockton/x121057911/April-Fool-s-Day-Blizzard#ixzz2Nqdpmbl3
Follow us: @enterprisenews on Twitter | EnterpriseBrockton on Facebook


----------



## BBC co

lol that could very well be next weekend hahahahahhaha that is awesome 12" in 4 hours


----------



## RoseMan806

BBC co;1622726 said:


> lol that could very well be next weekend hahahahahhaha that is awesome 12" in 4 hours
> 
> You really seeing another storm for next week? I like plowing snow, but I'd like to take the ballast out of my truck and get ready for spring. I'm in the boating industry and its time to start getting ready for spring.


----------



## BBC co

ya and cold air to support it, so far away still, but I will post any thing I can as it comes available but it has potential at this point.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1622687 said:


> I should go put my gun in my mouth and just get it over with.


Don't worry about it man. What ever you see for totals cut it in half. Ground is to warm.


----------



## CashinH&P

KartAnimal29;1622767 said:


> Don't worry about it man. What ever you see for totals cut it in half. Ground is to warm.


I hope to god your right about that.

Any predictions for us up here in nh?


----------



## BBC co

RoseMan806;1622747 said:


> BBC co;1622726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol that could very well be next weekend hahahahahhaha that is awesome 12" in 4 hours
> 
> You really seeing another storm for next week? I like plowing snow, but I'd like to take the ballast out of my truck and get ready for spring. I'm in the boating industry and its time to start getting ready for spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what I can see GREarth GFS, it only goes to 8 days out. The storm is seen here producing massive snow far south as the rain snow line is riding the coast as it has all winter and again this storm looks to be like our past and will have the possibility of hooking up the coast once it hits the ocean deepening and building possibly or OTS right off the coast due to to much blocking. To soon to say. It's there and there is talk of snow as far down as tenn. and nc so... the model I am looking at shows snow if it comes up here there is no reason to me that would change just a matter of tracking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington on here showing a 2m temp of 32.4 degrees (i can scroll on any area for temps deph. etc.)
Click to expand...


----------



## KartAnimal29

CashinH&P;1622770 said:


> I hope to god your right about that.
> 
> Any predictions for us up here in nh?


A foot or more for you guys


----------



## CashinH&P

KartAnimal29;1622780 said:


> A foot or more for you guys


I was hoping you were going to say 3-6 haha


----------



## BBC co

CashinH&P;1622783 said:


> I was hoping you were going to say 3-6 haha


depends where you are to, there is talk of lingering snow in the mountain ski areas up there for the remainder of the week i seen

where are you up there in nh


----------



## CashinH&P

BBC co;1622789 said:


> depends where you are to, there is talk of lingering snow in the mountain ski areas up there for the remainder of the week i seen


Im just out side of manchester. Our local guys say 5-10 and 8-12 further north.


----------



## KartAnimal29

CashinH&P;1622783 said:


> I was hoping you were going to say 3-6 haha


You guys stay all snow up there. Just about everyone in SNE switches over Ice then Rain , then back to some Snow at the end. Anyone near the coast see's a lot of Rain out of this one.

But we do have to keep an eye on the system that's over The Great Lakes. If that collapses faster we could see more colder air down here as that blocking of cold air will be gone.


----------



## BBC co

CashinH&P;1622792 said:


> Im just out side of manchester. Our local guys say 5-10 and 8-12 further north.


new NAM is running now but old is below

I see 4.5 (Dead on the word Manchester) - 6.5" in the general Manchester area with a steep rise in amounts over short areas around you could easily go to the 12" as always prepare for the 12"


----------



## theholycow

lucky921;1622592 said:


> just saw it on another site don't how to copy to post it here


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143814


----------



## KartAnimal29

NAM is slower and dryer


----------



## BBC co




----------



## rjfetz1

THEGOLDPRO;1622687 said:


> I should go put my gun in my mouth and just get it over with.





KartAnimal29;1622767 said:


> Don't worry about it man. What ever you see for totals cut it in half.


Just shoot ur foot, its half the pain:crying:


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1622890 said:


>


ur up early today, getting a quick jump on the weather? I get up early hoping its a bad dream Only good thing I can seem to find is that the ground is frozen, it only took till March, but its frozen.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Here she comes boys


----------



## quigleysiding

Another rain event for me .If its just going to rain I wish It would warm up. Im sick of freezing my balls off.


----------



## ducaticorse

THEGOLDPRO;1622687 said:


> I should go put my gun in my mouth and just get it over with.


Awwww.... LOL.


----------



## ducaticorse

WBZ just upgraded the totals for Boston. Its cold as a bitz out right now. No warm ground here......

STICK STICK STICK


----------



## BBC co

This is a extremely difficult forecast.
As most of you know a winter storm will arrive Monday Night with significant snow accumulations for some of us. As I've been saying for the last week, the primary low will track into the Great Lakes and Ontario, Canada . It will then transfer to a secondary off the coast of New Jersey. The Secondary will become the primary and cross over SE New England. The precipitation will fall late Monday afternoon, Monday night, and Tuesday, delivering a period of heavy snow followed by sleet, freezing rain and then all rain for some locations.

If the primary holds on longer dry air could become an issue as could sleet as it would kill this snowfall accumulation forecast.

For those north of Gloversville 12-16+ inches for the southeastern Adirondacks , 8-14 inches for the northern Adirondacks, 4-10 inches for the Champlain Valley , 8-12 inches for the northern Tug, and 6-10 for the southern Tug, 6-10 inches for Mohawk Valley along with the Upper Hudson Valley, with those east of Albany 4-8 inches, where shadowing will be an issue, 2-5 inches for most of Rensselaer and Washington Counties, western Adirondacks 6-12 inches, For the northern Catskills 6-12, Mid and southern Hudson Valleys 2-6 inches.

2-5 inches for Syracuse and the southern tier west of Otsego County of NYS...with a D-3 inches in Western NYS.

The Mohawk, Champlain, And Hudson Valleys might change over to a mix...Tuesday then change back over to snow by Tuesday evening.

*8-16+ inches for northern Vermont, Northern New Hampshire, and Western and Northern Maine. Southern New Hampshire 6-12 inches For the Central and southern Taconics 4-8 inches, 5-10 inches for the Berkshires and Litchfield Hills. 2-4 inches for Boston and 4-8 for Central MA, northern and northwestern MA 6-12 inches. There could be some ice for Worcester and Middlesex counties.*

*South of Springfield icing looks to be a huge issue......Northwest CT 4-7 inches is possible.. 2-5 inches possible north of Hartford CT, with 1-3 inches south of Hartford. D-1 inches along the coast and on Cape Cod.
*
Parts of New Jersey could see snow accumulations of 2-4 inches especially Sussex and Warren Counties.

DC and Philly D-2 inches is possible, NYC and Long Island D-3 inches

Winds will be a issue as well Tuesday.

Spring arrives Wednesday with some lingering snow showers in the forecast, with the exception for those around the Great Lakes who will be dealing with LES Wednesday and Thursday. We could have another round of some light snow on Friday


----------



## unhcp

Bring on the snow, woke up today to a nice brisk 7 degrees. Spring is here!


----------



## linckeil

looks like they are all over the place.

here's a map from CT channel 8, and then another map from NY channel 4. either way, looks to be plowable with high temps barely hitting 40 until the weekend.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## rjfetz1

unhcp;1622975 said:


> woke up today to a nice brisk 7 degrees. Spring is here!


I had 14, spring sure does feel great doesn't it


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just looking around at the weather porn and it look like a very good chance at things getting pretty interesting around here starting the end of the week. MJO goes into 8 and 1 , That's when we had out blizzard. 8 and 1 are very cold conditions here on the east coast.

Arctic Oscillation absolutely Tanks = Cold
North Atlantic Oscillation Tanks = Cold
MJO goes into 8 and 1 = Cold

Really going to have to watch the 25th - the 5th as the cold is going to be hanging around and there are a several systems showing up in the long range.


----------



## BBC co

Forecast for April 1st below


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone have season snow fall totals to date for Boston?


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1623039 said:


> Just looking around at the weather porn and it look like a very good chance at things getting pretty interesting around here starting the end of the week. MJO goes into 8 and 1 , That's when we had out blizzard. 8 and 1 are very cold conditions here on the east coast.
> 
> Arctic Oscillation absolutely Tanks = Cold
> North Atlantic Oscillation Tanks = Cold
> MJO goes into 8 and 1 = Cold
> 
> Really going to have to watch the 25th - the 5th as the cold is going to be hanging around and there are a several systems showing up in the long range.


Great, at this point I don't give a rats behind anymore, so let it snow, money in the bank. It can snow, we can plow, it will melt, rinse, repeat. 
Spring cleanups will just have to wait. I'm not thinking twice about it anymore, nothing we can do.
If its going to be cold it dam well should just snow. Weather around here just tries to keep making new records.
Worlds coming to an end on 12/21 anyways


----------



## BBC co

^^^^









Here is a look at the 25th










GREarth a few more runs into it can almost see it on us


----------



## BBC co

Boston









Worchester


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1623068 said:


>


U think well have anything to plow after it stops raining tomorrow?


----------



## BBC co

I would not be holding my breath for the after part, what I can see is if it starts by 9pm and snows all night by 6am there should be enough to go out if you are not already out I expect it will be the same as the last storm which was supposed to turn to rain around 6am for us and stayed snow till noon. If it is plowable it will be before the rain imo. 

I think the rain will make the people with sanders happy as it should all freeze over night tuesday and I would call your resis tell them either they have you clear it or they are on their own for the next few weeks of storms, I am not listening to people about there was not enuff snow to plow


my money is on the EURO snow map when it comes out hoping the snow just gets dumped on us over 4 hours over night and it;s all cleaned by 8am tbh


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1623073 said:


> U think well have anything to plow after it stops raining tomorrow?


HAHAHA Better put a squeegee on the front of your truck :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

Here is the GFS for the first part of tomorrow morning.....This is when the Secondary is starting to form. I've drawn in the rain / snow line.....this is that warmer air moving in I told you about yesterday. so snow being caused by event one over the Great Lakes would turn to a mix after daybreak into the morning hours......the mix would turn back to snow later in the day.










Think it still has awhile to play out have to see how much of that cold air can make it into the system during the day to extend snow fall.

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
With temperatures rising into the 30s and now into mid-March, the question of how it will be cold enough to snow in so many areas is a good one. The answer comes in how dry the air is - dew point temperatures are in the single digits, representing dry air that cools effectively when moisture is added. Evidence to this point is seen in this map of wet bulb temperature - how cool the air would be if saturated right now. Notice the 0 line - 32 degrees Fahrenheit - is well south of New England. Cold air is well established.










Chart on WPC probabilistic snowfall of at least 6 inches for the next 24 hours. 
This storm will come in two parts. Part one will be from the primary today. Part two will be from the Coastal tomorrow. Over the last week and especially the last few days; I've been outlining the major variables that will effect the outcome. The major factors are: Elevation, Shadowing, temperatures and boundary layers, dry air intrusion, and how long the transfer from the primary to the secondary takes.


----------



## BBC co

This may have an effect on the start of the snow it has to counter acct that dry spot before it will pick up for us


----------



## BBC co

Here we go this adds the fun was waiting for this to drop

*The trough is forming a negative tilt....we've seen this over and over the 6 weeks.......the trough will continue to become more negative over the next 24-36 hours.....This will cause quick intensification of the coastal. Tomorrow snowfall rates COULD be 1-2 inches per hour across parts of the Northeast. If you like thunder-snow, have your camera ready....Some of us could see it within intense bands...........*


----------



## BBC co

OK, this storm is almost in the books....So, I will start to talk about the next one. Here is the current North American satellite view. I've circled the next storm (out of a long line extending over the Pacific). This disturbance will make it to the East Coast.....the question is the track. Many of the models are tracking this into the Southeast US. But every storm this year has trended north, so why not this one.........I do feel this will trend north. The only question is how far? ......Given the last 6 weeks, can you guess where I'm thinking this might go? .... this would be a possible March 23-26 storm. With the cold air holding in place through at least the end of the month. along with the 5 storms stacked up across the Pacific, this might not be our last possible snowstorm to track either.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

This what look for us on the 25th.









This is what for us on April fool day.









April 2, 2013


----------



## aclawn

Snow rates will be 1-2 inches per hour !


----------



## durafish

haha 1-3"=pure rain imo!


----------



## aclawn

For your area yes all rain!


----------



## durafish

aclawn;1623179 said:


> For your area yes all rain!


I'm ok with that just want summer so I can complain about how hot it is...


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Who needs snow...Any tree guys in the Attleboro are want to drop two 50-70 footers in my yard? I'd do it but they are a little close to my neighbors house. Better left to someone with insurance! Haha


----------



## aclawn

durafish;1623182 said:


> I'm ok with that just want summer so I can complain about how hot it is...


My area also rain!Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

*..................*


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like 10 to 14 for us


----------



## BBC co

Next Storm Canadian Model has it showing now


----------



## BBC co




----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1623263 said:


> http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag37/sent2killu/screenshot432_zps00eeecfd.jpg[/
> How much do u think we'll get? I have a customer with 4 wheel drive that needs to get out by 5 am. I told her a would make a pass if there is around 5 in on the ground otherwise I'd do it when it stopped.


----------



## BBC co

I am still hoping we get snow till noon and we both get 6" which is what I was hoping for last storm and got 16" (do not get caught off guard either the chance of severe isolated bands are a possibility and some areas may see the same impact or close as to the last storm) Always plow with the storm, you never know what it will really end up doing, that's the way I have always done it.. 

You are farther south not by much but may be a big deal this time around. I would try to hit that account before they leave just so I did not have any issues with billing it but that just me based on my few annoying customers this year which I am sure unless they see me there plowing will be a pain again. Keep in mind they may come home to no snow and then you send them a bill = issue


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1623281 said:


> I am still hoping we get snow till noon and we both get 6" which is what I was hoping for last storm and got 16"
> 
> You are farther south not by much but may be a big deal this time around. I would try to hit that account before they leave just so I did not have any issues with billing it but that just me based on my few annoying customers this year which I am sure unless they see me there plowing will be a pain again. Keep in mind they may come home to no snow and then you send them a bill = issue


Good point


----------



## BBC co

** ALERT *** INCREASING THREAT OF SIGNIFICANT OR MAJOR EAST COAST WINTER STORM AROUND MARCH 25
by Wxrisk.com (Notes) on Monday, March 18, 2013 at 6:28pm
WHAT IS THIS ABOUT ....? What you are about to read is a discussion of various weather models with regard to the potential for significant or major East Coast winter storm around March 25. This post is a update or a continuation of the video I made last night and I hope by now you have seen / WATCHED the video.




=====================================================
DISCUSSION:

All the midday data is in and the threat for a significant East Coast winter storm on march 24-25 continues to grow with each new model cycle. Even more impressive given that this event is still 6 and 7 days out... The overwhelming amount of strong ....and I mean very strong model agreement we are seeing between weather models (which often argue and disagree a lot) I believe is SIGNIFICANT.

This FIRST image represents the Monday afternoon (12Z) run of the operational or regular GFS. The operational GFS is showing a significant East coast Low ... with 2 areas of Low pressure which combined into one on the coast. This is called a MILLER B type of East Coast winter storm (where you have a initial or PRIMARY Low which moves into KY OH WVA or IND .. then dies off as the secondary or Main coastal Low takes over along the North Carolina / Virginia Coast. ). In this particular case I do NOT like HOW the GFS is depicting the March 24 LOW development -- as a MILLER  B. One Low is over western KY and the other is over southwest GA. Given the massive and historic blocking pattern which the data currently shows intensifying over central and northeastern Canada ...along with the 50/ 50 Low in the jet stream over southeastern Canada... this whole situation seems to me to be a MILLER A East Coast storm type --- Low coming out of the Gulf of Mexico. So for Now I REJECT the 12Z GFS solution here and so should YOU.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/12zgfs144168.gif

Of course the operational GFS drops a huge amount of snow over the entire western half of Virginia WVA and up into Maryland.
http://raleighwx.americanwx.com/models/gfs/12zgfssnowdepth180.gif

This next image shows the 12z GFS ENSEMBLE. Not surprisingly the 12z GFS ENSEMBLE is exactly the same as the 12z gfs ( a worthless piece a crap after 84 hrs ) the 12z GFS ensemble for me is showing a solution which is ... Well a worthless piece of crap.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/12zGFSESN.gif

Here is s the midday Canadian model . This Model pounds the hell out of central and Eastern North Carolina as well as much of central and Eastern Virginia and the lower Maryland Eastern shore with a historic massive snowstorm for late march
http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/12zcmc180.gif

If we look at the Canadian midday (12z) ENSEMBLES 14 of 20 members .. A incredibly high percentage at this timeframe... Shows a equally massive East Coast winter storm.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/12zcmc180.gif

Here is the 12z BRITISH model which only goes out to 144 hrs/ 6 DAYS or March 24. Still we can see a large cold arctic HIGH over the Great Lakes sending the cold air southward into the East Coast and the large LOW developing over the Mississippi delta/ ARK.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/12zukm144.gif

Finally here is the Monday afternoon European model. The European model actually cannot decide which piece of energy is the main piece so the model ends of developing two coastal storms believe it or not. The first one is for March 24... The second Low / event is for March 28. The first event appears to be more snow event for northern NC southern WV VA possibly MD.... whle the 2nd Low would be more of WVA western VA western and central MD all of PA NH NYC CT event

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/12ZEURO.gif

Of course that is assuming that the European model solution here is correct and that there IS going to the two East coast storm and not one BIG One. But I am not confident all that the European is correct here and I think it's having problems with the overall pattern.Here is the 12z European ENSEMBLE Model which makes far better sense than the operational or regular European at it makes far more sense than the silly and pathetic 12z GFS and GFS ENSEMBLE. It shows the low developing nicely over AL and GA and moving off the North Carolina Coast MARCH 25.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/12zecmwfENS144168.gif

SUMMARY: even though I have focused on all the models in this particular discussion ...this FORECAST for significant or major of late season East Coast winter storm is not about or based on weather models. The weather models are reflecting an extreme and unusual late season winter pattern which is developing and now intensifying across the High latitudes of North America and the Arctic regions. As I also discussed in the video last night the MJO moving into phase 8 then 1 ... With this sort of massive and historic blocking is something which always brings about major East Coast events.. The blizzard of February 8 2013 in New England and hurricanes SANDY come to mind as both of those events featured all of these conditions.


----------



## ducaticorse

mulcahy mowing;1623199 said:


> Who needs snow...Any tree guys in the Attleboro are want to drop two 50-70 footers in my yard? I'd do it but they are a little close to my neighbors house. Better left to someone with insurance! Haha


Ill do it! We're fully insured too ;-) Although I dont plan on exercising my policy whatsoever...


----------



## mansf123

well i bought that dump today and made it about 2 miles before the thing died. Lost all power and blowing blue smoke out the tailpipe. Just my luck i guess


----------



## ducaticorse

mansf123;1623302 said:


> well i bought that dump today and made it about 2 miles before the thing died. Lost all power and blowing blue smoke out the tailpipe. Just my luck i guess


?? Dont feel bad. Found out the block is cracked in one of mine..


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Mans... that sucks! Bring it back!! I'm sure it may have been sitting a while and the turbo may be rusted stuck.


----------



## mansf123

07PSDCREW;1623315 said:


> Mans... that sucks! Bring it back!! I'm sure it may have been sitting a while and the turbo may be rusted stuck.


They towed it back to the dealer and they are going to look at it tmrw. Just not a good feeling spending all that money and the thing pukes before you even get home


----------



## theholycow

Ok, mounted my plow. Gonna just leave it mounted and parked unless I need to drive the truck.


----------



## KartAnimal29

WOW Coming down big time on this side right now


----------



## aclawn

mansf123;1623302 said:


> well i bought that dump today and made it about 2 miles before the thing died. Lost all power and blowing blue smoke out the tailpipe. Just my luck i guess


Sound like the turbo.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1623331 said:


> WOW Coming down big time on this side right now


nice hope there no change over


----------



## aclawn

Coming down hard here on coast,already grass cover,driveway cover and road just started.Small flake, Look like one of those!


----------



## durafish

nothing in the sky...


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1623340 said:


> nice hope there no change over


It's going to happen , unfortunately. But maybe the totals will be bit higher seeing how the heavy stuff wasn't going to come till after midnight. I know my area doesn't see to much of a change over. Setting the alarm for 4 am I guess


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1623331 said:


> WOW Coming down big time on this side right now


Snowing there already?


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1623353 said:


> Snowing there already?


Yup , a bit over an inch so far. Seeing report of snow fall out in PA and NY are at an inch a hours right now


----------



## ducaticorse

mansf123;1623320 said:


> They towed it back to the dealer and they are going to look at it tmrw. Just not a good feeling spending all that money and the thing pukes before you even get home


What did u buy?


----------



## aclawn

Some strong winds with this also, what can see.


----------



## lucky921

jandjcarpentry;1623353 said:


> Snowing there already?


where here nothen here


----------



## fordtruck661

Coming down good here in Burlington CT already have everything covered and the town is out with the plows down.


----------



## mansf123

ducaticorse;1623356 said:


> What did u buy?


2006 f350 dump 6.0 diesel with 73000 miles on it


----------



## KartAnimal29

2 to 3 in. in the NYC area already.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Haven't checked, dont think anything here so far. Then again, the last time I checked was roughly an hour ago.


----------



## BBC co

Snowing in Hartford , CT
3 minutes ago via mobile

Snowing hard in colchester ct
7 minutes ago via mobile

Roads are snow covered in Danbury, Connecticut


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Nothing here.


----------



## ss502gmc

Snowing in West Bridgewater, all in the last 20 minutes too. Cars covered so far


----------



## leigh

Snowing good here on coast.Only problem is its melting on contact on pavement.Grass is covered,but I don't have any grass plowing accounts!Going to need a foot of snow to get anything plowable here.


----------



## Krrz350

mansf123, That vehicle Still has to be able to get a sticker within seven days, Get a failed inspection report and send it along with a statement Via certified mail That you intend to return the vehicle, there are some deadlines and some other criteria Such as estimate of repairs exceeding 10% of the purchase price,, a lawyer will be able to best advise you, but at the least if you start doing what you need to do I bet that guy will be willing to part with some of that money towards paying the bill. I am not a lawyer, This post should not be deemed legal advice, I recommend you consult a lawyer.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Snowing here


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just took a quick look at the Sunday into Monday storm . There are going to be a lot of pizzed off people come this weekend :laughing: All the big model's seem to onboard with the same solution right now


----------



## RoseMan806

Snowing in Rockland.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1623407 said:


> Just took a quick look at the Sunday into Monday storm . There are going to be a lot of pizzed off people come this weekend :laughing: All the big model's seem to onboard with the same solution right now


so what we looking at


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1623412 said:


> so what we looking at


If you seen what I posted this morning about the MJO, AO and NAO you'll see that this will be all snow for the region, as of now. This is not locking what so ever, just going to have to keep an eye on it. But I'm pretty happy with the set up that is on it's way for this weekend till the 5th

GFS Snow Fall Map


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

almost end of winter


----------



## KartAnimal29

Coming down real good again. I better get to sleep


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Grass and less traveled pavement covered. 1 inch on cars. Still coming down good. Berlin ma area.


----------



## leigh

Temps rising here on coast,34 deg.Rain line moving closer.Weather Channel changed forecast from 2-4 down to less than an inch.Guess I'm sleeping in!


----------



## KartAnimal29

NWS just bumped me from 4-6 to 6-8


----------



## BBC co

snowing real good here 2" on roads 3 or more on grass and drifts already 6+" nice and light powder so far


----------



## quigleysiding

Just got the call less than an inch here


----------



## BBC co

away we go !

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...29bfcd0-8806-11e2-9d71-f0feafdd1394_blog.html

Posted at 11:24 AM ET, 03/08/2013
To be the best in weather forecasting: Why Europe is beating the U.S.
By Richard B. Rood*


----------



## vlc

About 2 inches in Maynard on the driveways. Not much, if anything on the street. Heading out in about 30 minutes. Please no breakdowns. Please no breakdowns...


----------



## cpmi

Two inches here in Ansonia on roads-mixing/changeover with sleet and rain now.


----------



## quigleysiding

Pretty much all rain now


----------



## jandjcarpentry

quigleysiding;1623540 said:


> Pretty much all rain now


Where r u?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

4 1/2 inches here and still coming down hard


----------



## darryl g

Rain on a little bit of mix just north of I-95 in my area. It looks like no push for me but I may have to check my accounts that are inland a bit in the woods/hills.


----------



## KartAnimal29

It's been sleeting on this side for well over an hour now. Got a few lots done, gonna wait for the rain then do the houses. It's icing up pretty good right now.


----------



## quigleysiding

I am in southern r.i. Mostly sleet now


----------



## jandjcarpentry

quigleysiding;1623546 said:


> I am in southern r.i. Mostly sleet now


That sucks. I can't believe how much I have now and still snowing at a good clip. I'm sure it will change to rain at some point


----------



## jandjcarpentry

KartAnimal29;1623545 said:


> It's been sleeting on this side for well over an hour now. Got a few lots done, gonna wait for the rain then do the houses. It's icing up pretty good right now.


Kart do u know if anything changed for my area? Pembroke Duxbury MA. It's coming down at a good clip. I thought we were only getting 2 to 4 but there is already 4 plus on the ground


----------



## ducaticorse

Have four to five on the ground in Bean.


----------



## ducaticorse

There is a solid six inches on my sander cover.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

got about 4 here just about ready to go out


----------



## theholycow

This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...


----------



## unhcp

How long this going to last? I heard more snow tonight after 10??


----------



## lucky921

unhcp;1623580 said:


> How long this going to last? I heard more snow tonight after 10??


Ya north of the pike 1-3 further north 3-6 NH 4-8 and cold in 20es in boston


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I've got maybe 2 inches. They're still insisting on 6-12 for my area.


----------



## quigleysiding

They gave us 8 hours. Cant complain . I thought I was dreaming when the phone rang last night. We got about 2 inches watered down to about 3/4.


----------



## aclawn

8.27am


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Is this over?


----------



## BBC co

got atleast 6" here turned heavy and wet


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Got 3 or so, 5 in places. Raining now.


----------



## aclawn

Did all my 2" triggers at the start heavysnow and then it turn to a ice/mixed and then turn to rain, within couple hrs after it warm up pretty fast.info that may help you guy up north.Storm lasted around 10hrs. ffld ct


----------



## CashinH&P

Have 6-10 inches on the ground now depending on were you are in town. Went out at 4 did the commercials ate a nice breakfast, did the resie's. Just finished up. Will probably head back out this evening some time. Holy shi*t I was not expecting this much snow, but hey Ill take it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Not too bad in my part of CT about 3 inches or so.


----------



## rjfetz1

THEGOLDPRO;1623667 said:


> Not too bad in my part of CT about 3 inches or so.


Me to, 3" in the flat lands about 5" in the hills. Just what Brad Field predicted. Noaa had me for 6-9"  maybe its not done yet.


----------



## rjfetz1

theholycow;1623576 said:


> This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...This is the winter that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started plowing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue plowing it forever just because...


Another one bites the dust....PTSD


----------



## aclawn

Nice rain again hope it melt all this **** away:redbounce


----------



## rjfetz1

aclawn;1623725 said:


> Nice rain again hope melt all this **** away:redbounce


Not me ....more snow coming down at a good clip. Could pick up several more inches looking at radar.:crying:


----------



## BBC co

I am not sure what is more tiring plowing for 14 hours or staying up all night, plow 6 then watch kids for 8 hours after lol


*Thanks Jarred for coming and relieving me so I could get out of there before the pedestrian show started  looked good took a ride by there grabbing coffee just now


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1623747 said:


> I am not sure what is more tiring plowing for 14 hours or staying up all night, plow 6 then watch kids for 8 hours after lol
> 
> *Thanks Jarred for coming and reliving me so I could get out of there before the pedestrian show started  looked good took a ride by there grabbing coffee just now


Yah, I',m hearing it started back up again in CT. Is that coming our way? (Boston)


----------



## stg454

I got about 3-4"of in NE CT.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## siteworkplus

THEGOLDPRO;1623761 said:


>


wheres the GM?

the best truck in your fleet I bet

I have a 96 GMC with the 454 30 over

An animal!!!

Almost 9 miles to the gallon


----------



## the05goat

BBC co;1623747 said:


> I am not sure what is more tiring plowing for 14 hours or staying up all night, plow 6 then watch kids for 8 hours after lol
> 
> *Thanks Jarred for coming and relieving me so I could get out of there before the pedestrian show started  looked good took a ride by there grabbing coffee just now


No problem,

Thanks That big pile was was like cement,

Glad to see the trucks back up and running for ya


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

siteworkplus;1623762 said:


> wheres the GM?
> 
> the best truck in your fleet I bet
> 
> I have a 96 GMC with the 454 30 over
> 
> An animal!!!
> 
> Almost 9 miles to the gallon


It was filling up on gas like usual


----------



## BBC co

the05goat;1623764 said:


> No problem,
> 
> Thanks That big pile was was like cement,
> 
> Glad to see the trucks back up and running for ya


ya it was can't belive how big those left over piles were still from the last storm still. 
The drifts come across that lot like crazy. I have pics from the blizzard those piles were like the size of 6 18 wheelers big I had to double clear that lot every time during that storm was insane think he said 26 trucks worth of snow came out of there, makes it even worse it has to all go in one spot for the ultimate pita, that up and around the back pile sux to hahaha actually now i think of it every thing about that acct sux lol

Nice looking trucks Ben


----------



## aclawn

A little to early to start talking about the next one, but it look like there something on the radar for us on 25&26th!


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1623773 said:


> A little to early to start talking about the next one, but it look like there something on the radar for us on 25&26th!


It's never to early to start talking about it :laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse

Im thinking Im going to have to lay down a second salt app tonight...... All this rain is washing all of it out.


----------



## BBC co

YA cold air is moving in to for the night, probably an early am run as well


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1623778 said:


> It's never to early to start talking about it :laughing:


BBC starting to get scare that it will snow until next year looooooool


----------



## BBC co

rofl just looked at gfs seems it would be another mon/tue over night even just like this was


----------



## aclawn

Next time he open his mouth i got something for him!


----------



## BBC co

ROFL @ the gun

Huge road problem: tractor trailer accident has closed I-90W Natick MA. I wouldn't even try it right now. FD/EMS on scene


----------



## ducaticorse

Switchover from rain to sleet here....
(BOS)


----------



## aclawn




----------



## lucky921

snowing like crazy here 3/4 inch in 45 mins crazy 
what up with storm on Thursday people are talking about


----------



## aclawn

lucky921;1623797 said:


> snowing like crazy here 3/4 inch in 45 mins crazy
> what up with storm on Thursday people are talking about


Thursday look like rain ri&the cape!


----------



## BBC co

It looks pretty unproductive atm maybe a salt run it looks like an over night only seeing 1" or less over 6 hr temps look to support all snow any where it tracks according to the gfs just not a producer atm and nam does not even show it getting to us



Worcester 30°, Fitchburg 33°, Orange 33°, Springfield 33° - all with snow ongoing.. Natick MA just snapped east wind to north wind - down to 32° from 36° - sleet to snow. Boston Metrowest roads will ice.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Back to snow here.


----------



## lucky921

Just got home and might be going right back out got to love it the sanding tonight


----------



## aclawn

Surface Temp. 6am wed.








Surface Temp. for 25th.


----------



## BBC co

*next weeks storm gfs / euro*


----------



## lucky921

Just saw there might be another on the 29 th


----------



## Bison

Just One more storm ! lmao


----------



## BBC co

ya there are atleast 4 storms backed up so we have a few chances coming

*** ALERT *** 12Z EURO STAYS WAY SOUTH... LAUGHS at the Gfs... SHOWS SIGNIFICANT LATE SEASON SNOWSTORM


----------



## mwalsh9152

man, the roads got slick in a hurry when it turned from rain back to snow! I was at a friends house for a few mins when it changed, and when I left I almost spun the truck around the corner.

I went to a house in Melrose for someone who called me off my craigslist add, had told them it would be 2 hours, and they were ok with that.....drove up to the house and there was already a truck in the driveway. Thanks for the heads up, because I have nothing better to do with my time!


----------



## BBC co

mwalsh9152;1623836 said:


> man, the roads got slick in a hurry when it turned from rain back to snow! I was at a friends house for a few mins when it changed, and when I left I almost spun the truck around the corner.
> 
> I went to a house in Melrose for someone who called me off my craigslist add, had told them it would be 2 hours, and they were ok with that.....drove up to the house and there was already a truck in the driveway. Thanks for the heads up, because I have nothing better to do with my time!


glad to hear no damage, gonna be a icy night out there.
that craigslist stuff is tough.
I had a lady first year I got my plow wayyyy down i scituate and I had no accounts needed the money, drove all the way there 2 minutes out I get a call, oh well this guy will do it for less. i said how much and had no choice had to 10 under him to actually get it, she was so happy I was not.
she asked if i'd want to shovel the 3 stairs front and back, I not really but you already fuked me sooo, said sure. she said what do I owe you ?said 40 for the drive and 40 for the shoveling +20 over the original 60 she never called me again lol

man there area few more I can think of to. actually a recent current one that will take me a while to type will work on that situation it;s still developing actually :facepalm:

It was just a complete down out of rain last half hour just instantly stopped and sun almost appeared thru cloud cover for 5 mins back to rain again was hoping for thunder snow last night


----------



## darryl g

I should have just went back to bed rather than rolling out this morning. I plowed a little slush off of one steep driveway and that's about it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Dont worry guys tomorrow is spring, its gonna be 75 and sunny.


----------



## leigh

That little 3"er just pushed us into the record books as the 2nd snowiest year ever.A couple more for the record!,


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Good evening. Other than scattered rain/snow showers this evening, we dry out overnight and will be very cold in the am! Lows in the 20's with wind chills in the teens as we wake up in the am. The system for weds night into thurs am still looks offshore but could give eastern areas for NYC on east some light snow. Looks minor at this point. We remain cold for the week with highs in the 40's. Now a word on the storm for early next week. Again do not pay attention too much to the op runs. Look at the ensemble runs! they are well north of the operational runs! Remember how we talked about the ensembles all winter? they are much better indicators of what this storm will do and to me it will come north. *Now how far north and do we get more plowable snow is the big question!* Just as others downplayed this past storm, we did not but at the same time did not hype! bottom line? A minor event tomorrow night is possible for mostly eastern areas. Cold is here too stay.* A Major storm is possible for early next week.*


----------



## BBC co

so it look like the NAM had it closest for boston?


----------



## BBC co

Not saying this will happen....but the pattern does support it.......Here is the Euro for the 29th..........The Euro has picked up a lot of these coastal storms earlier than the other models.....


----------



## ducaticorse

What is this nonsense falling from the sky now???????


----------



## eric02038

THEGOLDPRO;1623910 said:


> Dont worry guys tomorrow is spring, its gonna be 75 and sunny.


Your getting confused with last year


----------



## rjfetz1

THEGOLDPRO;1623910 said:


> Dont worry guys tomorrow is spring, its gonna be 75 and sunny.


5:00 pm somewhere also


----------



## rjfetz1

eric02038;1624075 said:


> Your getting confused with last year


Yes, come fall I will be confused with last year also, watching the pats with no Welker:crying:


----------



## lucky921

Ok ready for next storm


----------



## BBC co

Punxsutawney Phil Beheaded For Inaccurate Prediction On Annual Groundhog Slaughtering Day








Based on how this Forecast worked out Punxsutawney Phil had to face the music.........I guess management wasn't happy.








PUNXSUTAWNEY, PA-As a due punishment for the animal having incorrectly predicted an early spring, local residents gathered in a public square today to bear somber witness to the beheading of weather-prognosticating rodent Punxsutawney Phil as part of the region's traditional Groundhog Slaughtering Day. "Punxsutawney Phil must suffer the consequences of his erroneous and poorly conceived forecast," said town councilman Kenneth Joachim as he held the rodent's trembling body against the chopping block and lifted an ax high, bringing it down in a single, assured stroke that cleanly decapitated the animal, a tradition that stretches back to the town's founding. "Let this gesture stand as a stark reminder to all future groundhogs who seek to presage winter's end without evidence or merit." Town council members then announced that Punxsutawney Phil's headless body would be ceremonially devoured raw by the mayor later that evening.

*Of the rodents Spring forecast, there is no spring-like weather pattern in sight for the Northeast. 
*

The NAO and AO have gone into the cellar, Both are showing the lowest negative numbers we've seen in a few years. I told you about the Omega Block that was going to form in Canada over a week ago. Well it is here now,* This is going to make it nearly impossible for the warm air down south to make it into the Northeast anytime soon. *

*This cold pattern looks to stay in place going into the first part of April. The Euro GFS and Canadian agree on the storm first part of next week....The Euro is more to the south, Where the GFS has the disturbance more to the north. The Storm around the 29th is still showing on the models as well.*










http://www-angler.larc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/site/showdoc?docid=33&cmd=forecast


----------



## BBC co




----------



## rjfetz1

Keep the plows close by and the sanders in....


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Eastern Region HQ

While the calendar says it is spring, the atmosphere apparently has not gotten the memo. The cold weather pattern that has persisted across the Eastern US for most of March does not appear to be changing anytime soon. The latest 6-10 day and 8-14 day outlooks from the NOAA NWS Climate Prediction Center indicate a continuation of our below normal temperatures. Of course, "normal" temperatures include an averaging out of the extremes, so in a way this March is averaging out the extremely warm March we had last year. Perhaps this "trend" will continue since last April was quite a bit colder than normal.


----------



## ducaticorse

I have such a difficult time finding snow totals..... Anyone know what Boston/Cambridge logged? I think it was around 8.


----------



## BBC co

Here is the direct link if you want to book mark it (Ctrl +D) 
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/pns.shtml
(use Ctrl +F to easily find where you live)

00
NOUS41 KBOX 200838
PNSBOX
CTZ002>004-MAZ002>024-026-NHZ011-012-015-RIZ001>008-202038-

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
SPOTTER REPORTS
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
438 AM EDT WED MAR 20 2013

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 24
HOURS FOR THE STORM THAT HAS BEEN AFFECTING OUR REGION. APPRECIATION
IS EXTENDED TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN
SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE
ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
1 WNW WINDSOR LOCKS 5.2 1257 AM 3/20 BRADLEY AIRPORT
NORTH GRANBY 5.2 738 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
CANTON 5.0 1037 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
BURLINGTON 4.5 332 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
AVON 4.3 427 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST FARMINGTON HEIG 4.2 526 AM 3/19 NONE
GRANBY 4.2 946 AM 3/19 NWS EMPLOYEE
MANCHESTER 4.0 527 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
WEST HARTFORD 3.9 223 PM 3/19 MEDIA
EAST HARTFORD 3.7 717 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
WETHERSFIELD 3.7 1130 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
ENFIELD 3.3 1132 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
ROCKVILLE 3.0 1144 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
MARLBORO 2.5 1143 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
NEW BRITAIN 2.0 1129 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
STAFFORDVILLE 5.0 351 PM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
TOLLAND 4.8 434 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
ANDOVER 4.5 526 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
SOMERS 4.2 300 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
VERNON 2.1 529 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
ASHFORD 4.0 702 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
POMFRET CENTER 4.0 820 AM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
HAMPTON 3.5 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
EAST KILLINGLY 3.3 524 AM 3/19 NONE
WEST THOMPSON 3.0 800 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
*
MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
SANDWICH 0.6 530 AM 3/19 CO-OP

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
MANSFIELD 3.5 817 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
TAUNTON 3.0 700 PM 3/19 NWS OFFICE
SWANSEA 3.0 1104 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
NORTON 2.8 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
ACUSHNET 2.0 1102 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
REHOBOTH 2.0 708 AM 3/19 COCORAHS

...ESSEX COUNTY...
SALEM 10.0 100 PM 3/19 SPOTTER
TOPSFIELD 9.8 522 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
LAWRENCE 8.0 800 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
MANCHESTER 8.0 956 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARBLEHEAD 7.0 724 AM 3/19 PUBLIC
IPSWICH 7.0 809 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
LYNN 6.5 1036 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
GLOUCESTER 6.0 703 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
BEVERLY 4.0 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
SALISBURY 2.5 614 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
NEWBURYPORT 2.5 617 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
SHELBURNE 9.5 332 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
HEATH 9.5 259 PM 3/19 SPOTTER
LEYDEN 8.8 411 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
MONTAGUE 7.0 330 PM 3/19 SPOTTER
CONWAY 6.0 1028 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
LEVERETT 5.0 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
GREENFIELD 5.0 746 AM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
SUNDERLAND 4.5 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
ASHFIELD 4.2 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER

...HAMPDEN COUNTY...
LUDLOW 7.5 541 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
SOUTHWICK 6.0 627 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTFIELD 5.2 310 PM 3/19 MEDIA
WEST SPRINGFIELD 4.5 345 PM 3/19 PUBLIC
EAST BRIMFIELD 4.4 800 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
WILBRAHAM 4.0 1020 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
WALES 3.0 1138 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
MONSON 1.8 620 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...HAMPSHIRE COUNTY...
WESTHAMPTON 7.8 405 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
GRANBY 6.2 302 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
WILLIAMSBURG 4.3 1037 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
WORTHINGTON 4.0 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
AMHERST 4.0 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
BELCHERTOWN 4.0 1017 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
HUNTINGTON 4.0 808 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
WARE 4.0 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
SOUTH HADLEY 3.5 1018 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...MIDDLESEX COUNTY...
PEPPERELL 14.3 1013 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
TOWNSEND 13.7 458 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
TYNGSBORO 13.1 1117 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
LITTLETON 12.0 626 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
READING 11.8 851 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
CHELMSFORD 11.5 915 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
WOBURN 11.5 518 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
CARLISLE 11.4 1225 AM 3/20 GENERAL PUBLIC
DRACUT 11.3 530 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
WILMINGTON 11.2 836 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
WINCHESTER 11.2 444 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
WAKEFIELD 11.1 515 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
STONEHAM 11.0 543 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
AYER 11.0 1007 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
GROTON 11.0 656 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTFORD 10.5 605 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
ACTON 10.3 454 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRAMINGHAM 9.4 1006 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
CONCORD 9.2 912 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
BEDFORD 9.2 730 AM 3/19 SPOTTER
WEST PEABODY 8.5 256 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
LOWELL 8.5 752 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
ARLINGTON 8.3 312 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
MAYNARD 8.3 730 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
NORTH READING 8.0 1246 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
HUDSON 7.9 444 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
MELROSE 7.5 831 AM 3/19 NONE
BELMONT 7.5 1142 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
LEXINGTON 7.0 1122 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
SHIRLEY 6.6 1111 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
NATICK 6.5 715 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
NEWTON 6.0 543 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
SUDBURY 6.0 712 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
MEDFIELD 6.0 432 PM 3/19 NONE
HOPKINTON 4.0 627 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
QUINCY 10.8 855 AM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
MILTON 10.5 825 AM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
NEEDHAM HEIGHTS 9.5 330 PM 3/19 PUBLIC
BROOKLINE 9.0 1053 AM 3/19 NWS EMPLOYEE
SOUTH WEYMOUTH 7.7 1125 AM 3/19 MEDIA
EAST BRAINTREE 7.0 915 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
WESTWOOD 7.0 957 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
HINGHAM 7.0 844 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
RANDOLPH 6.2 1058 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
WALPOLE 6.0 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
NORWOOD 5.8 1000 AM 3/19 NWS EMPLOYEE
EAST WALPOLE 4.5 606 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
FOXBORO 3.5 1043 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
SHARON 3.0 512 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRANKLIN 3.0 750 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
HINGHAM 7.5 833 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
ROCKLAND 6.0 652 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
KINGSTON 5.5 204 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARSHFIELD 5.0 419 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
CARVER 2.3 530 AM 3/19 NWS EMPLOYEE
PLYMOUTH 2.0 621 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
MIDDLEBORO 1.0 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
ROCHESTER 0.9 815 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
JAMAICA PLAIN 9.6 854 PM 3/19 PUBLIC REPORT
CHELSEA 8.8 810 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
SOUTH BOSTON 8.0 850 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
1 N EAST BOSTON 7.2 1200 AM 3/20 LOGAN AIRPORT
WINTHROP 7.2 1158 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
ROXBURY 6.0 1151 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
LUNENBURG 16.1 1042 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
FITCHBURG 14.5 1120 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
ROYALSTON 11.5 1052 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTMINSTER 11.0 440 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
ASHBURNHAM 10.8 425 PM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
HUBBARDSTON 10.0 923 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
HARVARD 10.0 652 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
LEOMINSTER 9.0 850 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
STERLING 8.9 1116 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
BOYLSTON 8.8 1208 AM 3/20 TRAINED SPOTTER
TEMPLETON 8.0 605 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
3 WNW WORCESTER 7.9 1255 AM 3/20 WORCESTER AIRPORT
BOLTON 7.5 1026 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
SHREWSBURY 7.5 408 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
HOLDEN 6.5 621 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
WESTBOROUGH 5.8 1006 PM 3/19 NWS EMPLOYEE
MILFORD 4.0 700 AM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
GRAFTON 4.0 723 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
*
NEW HAMPSHIRE

...CHESHIRE COUNTY...
PETERBOROUGH 15.0 655 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
KEENE 9.1 606 PM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
WALPOLE 8.7 235 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
EAST ALSTEAD 7.5 1130 AM 3/19 SPOTTER
JAFFREY 6.5 700 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER

...HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY...
NEW BOSTON 16.1 1130 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
NEW IPSWICH 15.7 556 PM 3/19 FIRE DEPT/RESCUE
MILFORD 14.4 834 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
FRANCESTOWN 14.0 639 PM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
NORTH WEARE 14.0 636 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
MERRIMACK 13.8 936 PM 3/19 NONE
BROOKLINE 13.5 628 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
HUDSON 12.6 437 AM 3/20 CO-OP OBSERVER
SOUTH WEARE 12.0 1110 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
GREENFIELD 12.0 1013 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER.
PETERBOROUGH 12.0 830 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
BEDFORD 11.3 921 PM 3/19 NONE
HOLLIS 11.0 835 PM 3/19 PUBLIC
NASHUA 10.6 546 PM 3/19 NWS OFFICE
GOFFSTOWN 10.5 1128 PM 3/19 HAM RADIO
MONT VERNON 9.3 1045 AM 3/19 SPOTTER
GREENVILLE 8.0 616 AM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
MANCHESTER 7.5 405 PM 3/19 PUBLIC
EAST MILFORD 7.0 730 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
TEMPLE 7.0 637 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
PELHAM 7.0 1038 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

RHODE ISLAND

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
BARRINGTON 2.5 604 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
BRISTOL 2.0 545 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO

...KENT COUNTY...
COVENTRY 5.0 804 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
WEST WARWICK 4.0 630 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
WARWICK 3.0 803 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
2 NNW WARWICK 2.6 155 PM 3/19 TF GREEN AIRPORT

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
PORTSMOUTH 2.7 644 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
MIDDLETOWN 1.5 500 PM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER

...PROVIDENCE COUNTY...
BURRILLVILLE 4.5 1100 AM 3/19 HAM RADIO
NORTH FOSTER 4.2 840 AM 3/19 CO-OP OBSERVER
WEST GLOCESTER 4.0 643 AM 3/19 TRAINED SPOTTER
GREENVILLE 3.2 1215 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
CRANSTON 3.0 747 AM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
PROVIDENCE/NORTH PRO 2.7 648 AM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC
WOONSOCKET 2.4 700 AM 3/19 MEDIA
EAST PROVIDENCE 2.4 833 AM 3/19 EMERGENCY MANAGER
PAWTUCKET 1.5 329 PM 3/19 GENERAL PUBLIC

$$

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION * * * * *STORM TOTAL * * TIME/DATE * COMMENTS
* * * * * * * * * * *SNOWFALL * * * * * OF
* * * * * * * * * * */INCHES/ * MEASUREMENT

MAINE 3/19

...ANDROSCOGGIN COUNTY...
* *1 E TURNER * * * * * *12.0 * 700 AM *3/20
* *POLAND * * * * * * * * 9.5 * 544 AM *3/20
* *2 E LEWISTON * * * * * 7.0 * 738 PM *3/19
* *2 SE DURHAM * * * * * *6.8 * 642 PM *3/19
* *DURHAM * * * * * * * * 6.5 * 726 PM *3/19

...CUMBERLAND COUNTY...
* *3 E STANDISH * * * * *10.4 * 541 AM *3/20
* *PORTLAND - N DEERING *10.3 *1216 AM *3/20
* *CUMBERLAND CENTER * * 10.0 * 510 AM *3/20
* *PORTLAND JETPORT * * * 9.6 * 626 AM *3/20
* *BRIDGTON * * * * * * * 9.6 *1007 PM *3/19
* *GORHAM * * * * * * * * 9.0 *1112 PM *3/19
* *NORTH SEBAGO * * * * * 8.0 * 740 PM *3/19
* *NAPLES * * * * * * * * 8.0 * 802 PM *3/19
* *STANDISH * * * * * * * 7.7 * 600 PM *3/19
* *WESTBROOK * * * * * * *7.7 * 641 PM *3/19
* *GRAY NWS OFFICE * * * *7.4 * 806 PM *3/19
* *2 SW CASCO * * * * * * 4.5 * 213 PM *3/19
* *POWNAL * * * * * * * * 4.0 * 800 AM *3/19
* *1 N CUMBERLAND * * * * 3.8 *1145 AM *3/19
* *1 ENE SOUTH WINDHAM * *3.1 * 822 AM *3/19

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
* *EUSTIS * * * * * * * *15.5 * 702 AM *3/20
* *WILTON * * * * * * * * 3.0 * 640 AM *3/19

...KENNEBEC COUNTY...
* *RANDOLPH * * * * * * * 9.0 * 346 AM *3/20
* *1 SE AUGUSTA * * * * * 8.5 * 711 AM *3/20
* *1 ENE AUGUSTA * * * * *6.0 * 807 PM *3/19

...KNOX COUNTY...
* *1 SSW CAMDEN * * * * * 7.8 * 900 PM *3/19
* *HOPE * * * * * * * * * 5.0 * 509 PM *3/19
* *WARREN * * * * * * * * 1.0 * 801 AM *3/19

...OXFORD COUNTY...
* *1 W OTISFIELD * * * * *8.5 * 929 PM *3/19
* *4 E PARIS * * * * * * *8.0 * 830 PM *3/19
* *OXFORD * * * * * * * * 2.0 * 356 PM *3/19

...SOMERSET COUNTY...
* *CORNVILLE * * * * * * 12.0 * 401 AM *3/20

...WALDO COUNTY...
* *2 N KNOX * * * * * * * 9.5 * 649 AM *3/20

...YORK COUNTY...
* *2 ESE VAUGHAN WOODS * 12.0 * 543 PM *3/19
* *YORK * * * * * * * * *11.5 * 723 PM *3/19
* *2 NNW SACO * * * * * *10.0 * 650 AM *3/20
* *SOUTH ELIOT * * * * * *9.5 * 700 PM *3/19
* *KENNEBUNK * * * * * * *9.1 *1124 PM *3/19
* *SOUTH BERWICK * * * * *9.0 *1143 AM *3/19
* *2 NE KENNEBUNK * * * * 8.1 * 631 PM *3/19
* *WEST NEWFIELD * * * * *8.0 * 915 PM *3/19
* *HOLLIS * * * * * * * * 7.7 * 608 PM *3/19
* *1 N KITTERY POINT * * *6.8 * 723 PM *3/19
* *KITTERY POINT * * * * *6.0 * 102 PM *3/19 *WET SNOW 33 DEGREES
* *SACO * * * * * * * * * 5.5 * 154 PM *3/19

NEW HAMPSHIRE

...BELKNAP COUNTY...
* *3 SSE GILFORD * * * * 11.0 *1007 PM *3/19
* *4 SW ALTON BAY * * * *11.0 * 808 PM *3/19
* *LACONIA * * * * * * * 11.0 * 502 AM *3/20
* *4 ENE MEREDITH * * * * 4.3 *1113 AM *3/19
* *GILFORD * * * * * * * *4.0 * 900 AM *3/19

...CARROLL COUNTY...
* *1 N MADISON * * * * * 13.5 * 526 AM *3/20
* *3 SE NORTH SANDWICH * 12.6 * 717 PM *3/19
* *WOLFEBORO BAY * * * * 11.7 * 610 AM *3/20
* *1 SE JACKSON * * * * *11.0 * 728 AM *3/20
* *CHATHAM * * * * * * * *8.5 * 644 PM *3/19
* *NORTH CONWAY * * * * * 4.5 * 122 PM *3/19
* *WOLFEBORO * * * * * * *4.4 * 829 AM *3/19
* *WEST OSSIPEE * * * * * 3.0 * 541 AM *3/19

...COOS COUNTY...
* *MILAN * * * * * * * * *6.5 * 630 PM *3/19
* *LANCASTER * * * * * * *1.5 * 927 AM *3/19

...GRAFTON COUNTY...
* *1 NNW BRISTOL * * * * 11.1 * 700 AM *3/20
* *2 NE PLYMOUTH * * * * *8.3 *1126 PM *3/19
* *ORFORD * * * * * * * * 7.1 *1125 PM *3/19
* *PLYMOUTH * * * * * * * 7.1 * 951 PM *3/19
* *HOLDERNESS * * * * * * 6.8 * 700 PM *3/19
* *2 SE THORNTON * * * * *3.0 * 545 AM *3/19
* *2 N PLYMOUTH * * * * * 3.0 * 510 AM *3/19 *CAMPTON

...MERRIMACK COUNTY...
* *BOW * * * * * * * * * 11.0 * 643 PM *3/19
* *1 SSE HENNIKER * * * * 9.5 * 734 PM *3/19
* *CONCORD ASOS * * * * * 9.0 * 816 PM *3/19
* *NEW LONDON * * * * * * 9.0 * 530 PM *3/19
* *DANBURY * * * * * * * *8.6 * 532 PM *3/19
* *1 WSW LOUDON * * * * * 8.1 * 524 PM *3/19
* *HOOKSETT * * * * * * * 4.5 * 906 AM *3/19
* *NORTHFIELD * * * * * * 4.4 * 621 AM *3/19
* *LOUDON * * * * * * * * 2.5 * 545 AM *3/19

...ROCKINGHAM COUNTY...
* *LONDONDERRY * * * * * 11.7 * 846 PM *3/19
* *2 ENE STRATHAM * * * *11.0 * 635 AM *3/20
* *1 S EAST HAMPSTEAD * *11.0 * 718 PM *3/19
* *GREENLAND * * * * * * *9.5 * 535 PM *3/19
* *1 WNW SEABROOK * * * * 9.2 *1006 PM *3/19
* *1 NNW HAMPTON * * * * *7.5 * 429 AM *3/20
* *SANDOWN * * * * * * * *4.0 * 800 AM *3/19
* *NEWTON * * * * * * * * 4.0 * 550 AM *3/19

...STRAFFORD COUNTY...
* *ROCHESTER * * * * * * 12.0 * 846 PM *3/19
* *1 SE SOMERSWORTH * * *11.0 * 804 PM *3/19
* *LEE * * * * * * * * * 10.0 * 701 PM *3/19
* *2 SSE STRAFFORD * * * *9.5 * 348 PM *3/19 *SLEET MIXING
* *3 NE ALTON * * * * * * 9.5 * 617 PM *3/19

...SULLIVAN COUNTY...
* *2 N LEMPSTER * * * * * 8.0 *1032 PM *3/19
* *CROYDON * * * * * * * *6.0 * 354 PM *3/19
* *EAST LEMPSTER * * * * *4.5 * 730 AM *3/19

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

MAINE 3/20

...ANDROSCOGGIN COUNTY...
1 E TURNER 12.0 700 AM 3/20
POLAND 9.5 544 AM 3/20
DURHAM 8.5 738 AM 3/20
2 E LEWISTON 7.0 738 PM 3/19
2 SE DURHAM 6.8 642 PM 3/19

...CUMBERLAND COUNTY...
3 N NORTH WINDHAM 11.0 745 AM 3/20
3 E STANDISH 10.4 541 AM 3/20
PORTLAND - N DEERING 10.3 1216 AM 3/20
CUMBERLAND CENTER 10.0 510 AM 3/20
4 NNE RAYMOND 10.0 745 AM 3/20
PORTLAND JETPORT 9.6 626 AM 3/20
BRIDGTON 9.6 1007 PM 3/19
WESTBROOK 9.5 729 AM 3/20
GORHAM 9.0 1112 PM 3/19
NORTH SEBAGO 8.0 740 PM 3/19
NAPLES 8.0 802 PM 3/19
STANDISH 7.7 600 PM 3/19
GRAY NWS OFFICE 7.4 806 PM 3/19
2 SW CASCO 4.5 213 PM 3/19

...FRANKLIN COUNTY...
EUSTIS 15.5 702 AM 3/20

...KENNEBEC COUNTY...
1 ENE AUGUSTA 10.5 735 AM 3/20
RANDOLPH 9.0 346 AM 3/20
1 SE AUGUSTA 8.5 711 AM 3/20

...KNOX COUNTY...
1 SSW CAMDEN 7.8 900 PM 3/19
HOPE 5.0 509 PM 3/19

...OXFORD COUNTY...
1 W OTISFIELD 8.5 929 PM 3/19
4 E PARIS  8.0 830 PM 3/19
OXFORD 2.0 356 PM 3/19

...SOMERSET COUNTY...
CORNVILLE 12.0 401 AM 3/20

...WALDO COUNTY...
2 N KNOX 9.5 649 AM 3/20

...YORK COUNTY...
2 ESE VAUGHAN WOODS 12.0 543 PM 3/19
YORK 11.5 723 PM 3/19
2 NNW SACO 10.0 650 AM 3/20
SOUTH ELIOT 9.5 700 PM 3/19
KENNEBUNK 9.1 1124 PM 3/19
2 NE KENNEBUNK 8.1 631 PM 3/19
WEST NEWFIELD 8.0 915 PM 3/19
HOLLIS 7.7 608 PM 3/19
1 N KITTERY POINT 6.8 723 PM 3/19

NEW HAMPSHIRE

...BELKNAP COUNTY...
3 SSE GILFORD 11.0 1007 PM 3/19
4 SW ALTON BAY 11.0 808 PM 3/19
LACONIA 11.0 502 AM 3/20

...CARROLL COUNTY...
1 N MADISON 13.5 526 AM 3/20
3 SE NORTH SANDWICH 12.6 717 PM 3/19
WOLFEBORO BAY 11.7 610 AM 3/20
1 SE JACKSON 11.0 728 AM 3/20
CHATHAM 8.5 644 PM 3/19

...COOS COUNTY...
MILAN 6.5 630 PM 3/19

...GRAFTON COUNTY...
1 NNW BRISTOL 11.1 700 AM 3/20
2 NE PLYMOUTH 8.3 1126 PM 3/19
ORFORD 8.2 600 AM 3/20
PLYMOUTH 7.1 951 PM 3/19
HOLDERNESS 6.8 700 PM 3/19

...MERRIMACK COUNTY...
1 SSE HENNIKER 11.0 803 AM 3/20
BOW 11.0 643 PM 3/19
CONCORD ASOS 9.0 816 PM 3/19
NEW LONDON 9.0 530 PM 3/19
DANBURY 8.6 532 PM 3/19
1 WSW LOUDON 8.1 524 PM 3/19

...ROCKINGHAM COUNTY...
LONDONDERRY 11.7 846 PM 3/19
2 ENE STRATHAM 11.0 635 AM 3/20
1 S EAST HAMPSTEAD 11.0 718 PM 3/19
1 WNW SEABROOK 10.3 740 AM 3/20
GREENLAND 9.5 535 PM 3/19
1 NNW HAMPTON 7.5 429 AM 3/20

...STRAFFORD COUNTY...
ROCHESTER 12.0 846 PM 3/19
3 NE ALTON 11.5 803 AM 3/20
1 SE SOMERSWORTH 11.0 804 PM 3/19
LEE 10.0 701 PM 3/19
2 SSE STRAFFORD 9.5 348 PM 3/19 SLEET MIXING

...SULLIVAN COUNTY...
EAST LEMPSTER 9.0 755 AM 3/20
2 N LEMPSTER 8.0 1032 PM 3/19
CROYDON 6.0 354 PM 3/19

$$


----------



## BBC co

xrisk.com
*** UPDATE ON MARCH 24-25 EVENT POSSIBLE LATE SEASON COASTAL / WINTER STORM THREAT ***

If we keep in mind that today is the first day of astronomical spring and that the spring season with regard to weather and climate began on March 1... It is no surprise that most of the TV stations throughout the commonwealth of Virginia only have a rain in the forecast for March 24-25. Clearly that is the safe bet and the safe forecast and it is statistically far more likely to be the outcome.
But forecasting by statistics and operating under the premise of what is likely to happen means that when the exceptional event comes along you going to miss it.

The overnight operational or regular European model showed a much weaker system for the lower Middle Atlantic region. It still was the furthest most south of most of the weather models and it still showed a significant snowfall over the mountains of Virginia - the Shenandoah Valley-- eastern WVA -- much of PA into southern New England.

ESSENTIALLY The issue or uncertainty has to do with where the energy is going to come out of when it moves through the Plains. This image shows the European ENSEMBLE the CANADIAN ensemble and the GFS ensemble.. all 3 at 120 hours.

Because a far superior model physics of the Canadian and the European (4DVAR) as well as the quality control these two models see the blocking pattern and the huge ocean low over southeastern Canada (which is often refer to as the " 50/ 50 low" ) in much higher definition and clarity then the GFS. As I pointed out here in fact the G FS model is significantly weaker with the intensity of the blocking pattern over northern and northeastern Canada... And the GFS ENSEMBLE mean is significantly weaker with its depiction of the 50/50 Low over southeastern Canada .

Because of these two problems with the GFS and the GFS ensemble... the GFS Model seriously mishandles entire pattern and allows the system coming out of the Plains to track through NEB IA central ILL into Northern OH and Northwest PA.










Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
*I'm carefully watching a storm center that will be organizing to our south on Thursday, which should have plentiful moisture and organize quickly.The storm appears as though it will track safely to our southeast, but a narrow, delicate feature known as a "Norlun Trough" may develop to the northwest of the cyclone. * A Norlun Trough is a thin disturbance prompted by cold air and energy aloft that can focus narrow but intense band of precipitation. Indications have been this may be on Cape Cod Thursday night with localized accumulating snow, but often the final placement of a Norlun Trough is different from initial indications. Will keep you posted.









Exactly what is a Norlun Trough and how do you forecast weather associated with it?
http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...-you-forecast-weather-associated-with-it.html


----------



## ducaticorse

Thanks BBC


----------



## BBC co

no problem, any time.


----------



## theholycow

BBC co;1624213 said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## BBC co

theholycow;1624270 said:


> I don't get it.


that's state of art Ghazni Afghanistan snow removal equipment for sale available for shipping to your door  asked my brother for a pic of what they clear streets over there with thats what he sent me lol


----------



## rjfetz1

theholycow;1624270 said:


> I don't get it.


All those shovels was my guess


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Boston MA

The combined months of February and March of this year are the snowiest on record for Worcester! Its also the 3rd snowiest combined February and March on record for Boston. Weather records at both sites go back to 1892!




























Here is a look at the NAM on the Thursday night chance that was mentioned in this post here, any snow north west in pic is old and all the se of Boston thru the cape ri ct is possible for the over night. Also possibly if the trough sets up the area that may be affected by it but there is no way to know that just a wait and see event again as with every other one this season it seems.









Snow fall line ends right where it is on the bottom left of norwich

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
*I'm carefully watching a storm center that will be organizing to our south on Thursday, which should have plentiful moisture and organize quickly.The storm appears as though it will track safely to our southeast, but a narrow, delicate feature known as a "Norlun Trough" may develop to the northwest of the cyclone. * A Norlun Trough is a thin disturbance prompted by cold air and energy aloft that can focus narrow but intense band of precipitation. Indications have been this may be on Cape Cod Thursday night with localized accumulating snow, but often the final placement of a Norlun Trough is different from initial indications. Will keep you posted.

Exactly what is a Norlun Trough and how do you forecast weather associated with it?
http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...-you-forecast-weather-associated-with-it.html


----------



## BBC co

*Thursday The Euro are showing in the 850-500mb that a weak disturbance associated with this, could bring 1-6 inches of snow into parts of CT RI and eastern MA tomorrow. 
*

GFS also shows new snow for se of boston with 2.36" in new bedford area

Before









After










Tri-State Weather
The first day of Spring is one thing, and the first Spring day is another. The difference between them is sometimes as great as a month. -- H Van ****









The Omega Block I've been talking about the about for a week will ensure a cold air coming out of Canada, keeping the warm air over the Gulf from advancing into the Northeast. It is also the reason for all the systems stacked up across the Pacific.

The next East Coast storm is coming onshore in the Pacific Northwest...this will dip into the Plains and move east. I've circled in yellow where we could see a severe weather outbreak....the Jet is very strong over this area...and as I just said the air down here is warm and very moist. All the ingredients needed for severe weather, are in place. Sunday the low will start to turn to the Northeast. I've circled an area in Green that could see snow out of this.......but the Track could come farther north...so this will have to be watched........


----------



## BBC co

Latest GFS shows more snow for se as well as reaching Boston now this run for Thur/Fri 


















Next weeks -


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS went south with this Mondays storm. But the GFS is Junk.These are the Performance Graphs for the models.



















EURO starts in 3 min


----------



## KartAnimal29

FIM is a good hit for the Region


----------



## BBC co

the GRearth GFS ^^ up there for Thu/Fri shows in the green snow fall of 4.33" , Boston 1.57", Hingham = red square @ 3.51" temps support all snow for this.










12z GFS is in and this graphic shows projected snowfall thru Tuesday of this coming week. *The storm for next week needs to be watched for potential development.* Euro will be in later this afternoon


----------



## lucky921

thanks bbc things looking good


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1624333 said:


> the GRearth GFS ^^ up there for Thu/Fri shows in the green snow fall of 4.33" , Boston 1.57", Hingham = red square @ 3.51" temps support all snow for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12z GFS is in and this graphic shows projected snowfall thru Tuesday of this coming week. *The storm for next week needs to be watched for potential development.* Euro will be in later this afternoon


R we getting more snow tomorrow?


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1624333 said:


>


GFS Snow Fall Map . A bit of a difference.The blocking to the north looks to strong right now and pushes this OTS before it get's to us.


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO shows a less amped block and the storm pushes in NE. Don't go getting too happy kids, this is still a ways away. One thing that blew my mind is that the 850 line makes it all the way to Georgia. Gonna be some pizzed off people down there with the cold


----------



## ducaticorse

What are they thinking for Boston Kart? Ive seen a dusting to 1 inch so far on the news, a little more for the cape.


----------



## KartAnimal29

ducaticorse;1624357 said:


> What are they thinking for Boston Kart? Ive seen a dusting to 1 inch so far on the news, a little more for the cape.


IDK. I just seen the EURO text for NYC and they get nothing. Waiting on my buddy to sent me the one for Hartford.

The EURO came north but I think that block might still be to strong from what I have been reading. I don't pay for the EURO so i have to wait till me buddy sends me the stuff


----------



## siteworkplus

OK decision time
I have 4yds of product left ( use 6-8 per event on avg)

Do I buy a full load or get short lds from the local guy for premium price?


----------



## BBC co

would personally go with full load just based off not over paying for some thing that makes me money but I guess it really comes down to how much more is it per load broken down. then we have I think 4 or 5 chances in the window of the cold being in place how many runs worst case scenario if we had 5 events would you use x the price difference and the total of what I stood to lose by bu yin on need basis would probably be me determining factor, Not saying we get all 5 but could always use in next year? or is it magic salt

e/ thread logic says take the sander out do not buy bulk and we all get feet of snow ;p


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1624362 said:


> OK decision time
> I have 4yds of product left ( use 6-8 per event on avg)
> 
> Do I buy a full load or get short lds from the local guy for premium price?


What is "bulk" to you and your supplier? 20 yds, 30 yds? I would say we have a few good ones left that will require at least full salt apps. I skimped out last night and didnt do a second run after the initial lay down before noon. That was a mistake. My point is, If you burn 6-8 yds a run, I'd say buy the "bulk" even though I'm not sure how much that means to you LOL.


----------



## darryl g

I wouldn't be surprised if some places get 3 or 4 inches tonight and into tomorrow but who knows where that will be...keeping my plow on just in case.


----------



## vlc

I wish I had a place to store 30 tons of salt. I have to get loaded up before every storm and pay $120/ton for magic salt. How much could I save buying a truckload?


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1624370 said:


> What is "bulk" to you and your supplier? 20 yds, 30 yds? I would say we have a few good ones left that will require at least full salt apps. I skimped out last night and didnt do a second run after the initial lay down before noon. That was a mistake. My point is, If you burn 6-8 yds a run, I'd say buy the "bulk" even though I'm not sure how much that means to you LOL.


I was really trying to avoid storing it this summer

If i buy it bulk that arctic block will dissolve and I'll have a pile of crap for next year

If i dont you can bet on 4-5 more good ones- my luck

Heading to Utah april 5th for a week of skiing/snowmobiling

Can we turn it off by then?


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1624375 said:


> I wish I had a place to store 30 tons of salt. I have to get loaded up before every storm and pay $120/ton for magic salt. How much could I save buying a truckload?


120 a ton for a good saturated Magic Salt is not bad. It is however, a major PITA to have to go somewhere else to load. You would probably be around 90-100 a ton buying in 20-30yds at a time.


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1624378 said:


> I was really trying to avoid storing it this summer
> 
> If i buy it bulk that arctic block will dissolve and I'll have a pile of crap for next year
> 
> If i dont you can bet on 4-5 more good ones- my luck
> 
> Heading to Utah april 5th for a week of skiing/snowmobiling
> 
> Can we turn it off by then?


F using blocking. Get a sea can and store it in a sealed environment. No clumping, no freezing, and no dealing with tarps!!!!!! And you dont ever have to worry about excess in the "off" season..


----------



## BBC co

ya that's a good idea on the can you can get those for a few hundred any day
Nam is running 
euro snowfall map is out for m-t its ugly atm, but atleast is showing snow for us and with a little move in tracking will change amounts









Tri-State Weather

The 12z Euro is in, and it keeps the major snow out of the Northeast for Sun-Tues and gives it to parts of MD, DC, VA, PA, WV, OH and northern NC before sliding the storm out to sea. Again, this storm will continue to be watched for the potential for it to come further north.

(which has happened almost 90% of the time this season)


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1624392 said:


> 120 a ton for a good saturated Magic Salt is not bad. It is however, a major PITA to have to go somewhere else to load. You would probably be around 90-100 a ton buying in 20-30yds at a time.


Yeah it is a pain. Especially if I get loaded up the day before a storm and it ends up missing us. Then I'm stuck with a spreader full of salt until the next storm. I have a 12x25 shed I'm thinking of storing a pile in next season to save some $$. I just have to make a ramp for the dingo so I can actually reach over the spreader


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1624403 said:


> Yeah it is a pain. Especially if I get loaded up the day before a storm and it ends up missing us. Then I'm stuck with a loader full of salt until the next storm. I have a 12x25 shed I'm thinking of storing a pile in next season to save some $$. I just have to make a ramp for the dingo so I can actually reach over the spreader


Get a 20 ft sea can and put it next to your shed. You can hold a solid 20-30 yds in the can.


----------



## BBC co

ya you can find them in decent shape and throw a piece of rubber roof on it if you buy a really cheap one with bad top they can go for as little as a 100$


----------



## vlc

Sweet, I didn't realize you can find them that cheap. Thanks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Oh come on....

http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/Boy-...her/-/9848876/19398432/-/e4vh1az/-/index.html


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Um. Anyone else see something wrong?

http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/3676936660.html


----------



## vlc

Yeah it's a dodge


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Well yeah...alright I'll give you that one

But seriously, that plow is fawked up


----------



## vlc

Haha yeah it is! I just looked again. WTF did he hit?


----------



## fordtruck661

It looks like he has two different plows also in the picture.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Looks like the Sno-Foil is in the bed...still...DAMN!


----------



## melldog55

Yeah its a Hemi with a Fisher :crying:


----------



## Evil Diesel

Ya that chiz is bent way forward. I've cranked a lot of things. But never bent it up that bad. Some idiot will buy it and just adjust the lights. Lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Don't worry, the guy selling it adjusted the lights already!


----------



## chrisf250

Yeah he spelled it Cummings


----------



## BBC co

Ducati call A-1 Battery in Quincy for a price on aftermarket motor

18z gfs shows snow same as the nam for tomorrow into fri morning
Gfs shows almost 4" for s ri and 1.5 - 2.5 for the south shore and 1" for boston this run








Nam shows 3" for the Rockland area, 1.5" around boston 2-2.5" for the south shore


----------



## jimv

2006Sierra1500;1624424 said:


> Um. Anyone else see something wrong?
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/3676936660.html


thats is f up


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1624486 said:


> Ducati call A-1 Battery in Quincy for a price on aftermarket motor
> 
> 18z gfs shows snow same as the nam for tomorrow into fri morning
> Gfs shows almost 4" for s ri and 1.5 - 2.5 for the south shore and 1" for boston this run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nam shows 3" for the Rockland area, 1.5" around boston 2-2.5" for the south shore


I found a new fisher for 130 local. Thank you BBC.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

jimv;1624504 said:


> thats is f up


Someone go buy that truck right now lol looks like he beat it like a step child.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just got the EURO Text and it shows next to nothing for Hartford next Tuesday. I hope it keeps trending North


----------



## BBC co

ya I almost think tomorrow is looking better for east ma / ri then the monday track atm


anyone one that uses heet in their fluid? How much do you put in it? I think I have a bad seal letting water in, unless there is another reason that the bleeder would be pissing watered down fluid after working in storms for a while and after a few hours of running it starts to affect lift and angle functions. changed the fluid in the reservoir (had brown sediment in bottom, had just changed all fluid adn filter a few weeks ago) added a little heet but still same issue


----------



## KartAnimal29

Euro and Ensembles agree on the setup. That's good


----------



## jandjcarpentry

U guys think Ill have anything to plow thurs Fri.


----------



## BBC co

good chance jj not a 100% but looking possible


----------



## cpmi

BBC co;1624523 said:


> ya I almost think tomorrow is looking better for east ma / ri then the monday track atm
> 
> anyone one that uses heet in their fluid? How much do you put in it? I think I have a bad seal letting water in, unless there is another reason that the bleeder would be pissing watered down fluid after working in storms for a while and after a few hours of running it starts to affect lift and angle functions. changed the fluid in the reservoir (had brown sediment in bottom, had just changed all fluid adn filter a few weeks ago) added a little heet but still same issue


Way back in the Meyer days usually ran two cap fulls-this was to prevent any water intrusion from freezing.


----------



## BBC co

just to answer the obvious if water was getting in and the system is full of fluid the overfill would be forced out the bleeder right? can't think of any thing else that would be causing fluid to be discharged thru the bleeder

HAHAHA read this

http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
If you take out low populated areas (over 100K population), and include only official climate sites (most towns aren't official climate sites - for instance, in Massachusetts the only official climate sites with snow measurement in the entire state are Boston & Worcester)...Worcester, MA, is currently the snowiest City in the United States. Being the stickler I am, I thought maybe the study excluded Alaska, so I checked the cities there...sure enough, we beat them all. On a personal note, the last city I worked in - Syracuse, NY - is running #2, even though they are well below their normal snowfall. Bridgeport, CT, ranks 8th.


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1624523 said:


> ya I almost think tomorrow is looking better for east ma / ri then the monday track atm
> 
> anyone one that uses heet in their fluid? How much do you put in it? I think I have a bad seal letting water in, unless there is another reason that the bleeder would be pissing watered down fluid after working in storms for a while and after a few hours of running it starts to affect lift and angle functions. changed the fluid in the reservoir (had brown sediment in bottom, had just changed all fluid adn filter a few weeks ago) added a little heet but still same issue


It can get in around the motor I use liquid seal on my old one worked good just clean it good


----------



## KartAnimal29

jandjcarpentry;1624527 said:


> U guys think Ill have anything to plow thurs Fri.


E CT and back to the River , RI , SE MA and The Cape need to watch this one. Could be 2-4 or 4-8. Depends on where the Norlun Trough set-ups.

Keep an eye on the radar is all I can say. This is going to be another one of them tricky ones. It's still a day away and for all we know this thing turns left and we can get pounded


----------



## BBC co

where do you get liquid seal steve?


ya it seems that after excessive stacking is when it starts to have issues I do my best to keep any snow from sitting on the lift triangle or motor but was thinking it is either there or the lift ram seal looks pretty ****ay I have a new one but at this point am dead set on not using it and dismantling this set up for parts and buying a real plow and truck off season but till then it;s driving me bonkers


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1624550 said:


> where do you get liquid seal steve?
> 
> ya it seems that after excessive stacking is when it starts to have issues I do my best to keep any snow from sitting on the lift triangle or motor but was thinking it is either there or the lift ram seal looks pretty ****ay I have a new one but at this point am dead set on not using it and dismantling this set up for parts and buying a real plow and truck off season but till then it;s driving me bonkers


Look at motor real close I bet it there it messed up a new motor on me before I realized it so I seal them all now


----------



## lucky921

lucky921;1624553 said:


> Look at motor real close I bet it there it messed up a new motor on me before I realized it so I seal them all now


Any part store or hardware


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

GFS precip type loop

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/d...ours=hr000hr018hr042hr066hr102hr126hr150hr174


----------



## BBC co

steve sent u msg if u didn't see it take a look plx ty

This graphic is the new 12z run of the JMA model. Unlike other models that keep the storm south, it brings a significant snowfall to the northeast Monday. As the saying goes, you can almost always count on the JMA to have the storm hitting the northeast. Both the GFS and the operational euro keep the storm south of the region. However, the euro ensembles are further north just not as extreme as the JMA is.



















Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
After a nearly snowless winter for some of New England in the 2011/12 year, to have a 2012/13 season that ranks in Top 5 snowiest for some is a big change, with an impact on psyche and expectation of what spring weather in the region should look and feel like. Of course, the presence of a snowpack contributes strongly to this delayed realization of spring, and the difference between years is stunning - I pulled the snow depth chart from one year ago to contrast it with March 20, 2013. Current image top, 2012 is bottom.


----------



## DFLS

chrisf250;1624467 said:


> Yeah he spelled it Cummings


Yeah I just sent him an email and showed him the correct spelling ...


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1624627 said:


> This graphic is the new 12z run of the JMA model. Unlike other models that keep the storm south, it brings a significant snowfall to the northeast Monday. As the saying goes, you can almost always count on the JMA to have the storm hitting the northeast. Both the GFS and the operational euro keep the storm south of the region. However, the euro ensembles are further north just not as extreme as the JMA is.


JMA has been doing pretty good lately


----------



## BBC co

yes still along way out like you mentioned I'm all for more snow you know me 










Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
A "Norlun Trough" is expected to bring some snowflakes to Southeast New England Thursday into Thursday night. What is a Norlun Trough? To boil it down, essentially it's a focused disturbance, narrow in width at its most intense core, that develops well northwest of a storm center. This storm passes by us over the ocean, but will bring snow showers to much of Southeast New England later Thursday through Thursday night, likely focused most on the Cape and Islands. Though these things are notoriously poorly forecast, this is my best estimate of how things will shake out. If it really ramps up, as much as 6" of snow could fall at the core, but obviously that's not the most likely scenario since those amounts aren't reflected on the maps. Will keep you posted as it sets up later Thursday.


















This is where I want to move to ^^


----------



## KartAnimal29

If it's going to be cold it might as well snow. Spring Clean Ups will just have to wait 3 or so more weeks


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1624657 said:


> If it's going to be cold it might as well snow. Spring Clean Ups will just have to wait 3 or so more weeks





















Looking over snowfall reports...it looks like the forecast for the most part verified. However, Massachusetts gave me some problems

Connecticut 
Bakersville saw 6.4 inches 
New Hartford saw 3-6 inches. 
Manchester and Hartford saw 4-5 inches.

Massachusetts
Savoy saw 9 inches. and Pittsfield saw around 4 inches. 
Ludlow and Southwick 6-8 inches
West Springfield around 5 inches.
Middlesex County saw 12-15 inches.
Manchester saw around 8 inches.

New Hampshire
Cheshire County saw 6-15 inches
New Boston 16-17 inches
Over all New Hampshire saw 8-15 inches

New York
Colonie 8.2 inches
Glens Falls saw 7-9 inches.
Fort Edward close to 10 inches 
Salem 5-6 inches. 
Poughkeepsie saw around 5 and a half inches
The Mohawk Valley and Southern Tug saw 4-10 inches
Montgomery county saw 8-12 inches with Glen, Fonda, and Amsterdam seeing around a foot of snow.
Warren County saw 9-14 inches. Lake Luzerne 14 inches and Queensbury 11 inches
Plattsburgh 9.3 inches
Morrisonville close to 15 inches
Peru 10.8 inches
Dannemora 10 inches
JFK airport 1.4 inches
La Guardia 2.9 inches
Central Park Zoo 3 inches.

Vermont
Woodford came in at 17 inches
Peru 13.2 inches
West Arlington around 5 inches
Berkshire County didn't do as well as other areas seeing 2-4 inches.
Walden 13.2
Sutton 12 inches 
Jay Peek saw 25 inches.
Mt. Holly 12 inches
Killington around 10 inches
Pittsford 6.5 inches.

Maine
Aroostook County saw 16-19 inches
Fort Fairfield, Westfield, and New Sweden saw around a foot
Fort Kent 6 inches
Washington County 9-12 inches

Rode Island 
1-4 inches

New Jersey 
1-5 inches

Pennsylvania
1-4 inches


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i dont think our area will see much of anything thursday nite


----------



## BBC co

Morrissey snow removal;1624675 said:


> i don't think our area will see much of anything Thursday nite


this is true I agree but you probably hold the thread record for the year in pushes every other one nailed you it seems


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS shifted the Mondays Storm to the South , Just like the EURO shows right now.


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1624753 said:


> GFS shifted the Mondays Storm to the South , Just like the EURO shows right now.


Is that good for us now


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1624773 said:


> Is that good for us now


Yup. We want this to keep trending North but it's only going to go so far. The blocking is pretty strong right now.


----------



## BBC co

steve sent you a pm shoot me a msg after u see it


----------



## darryl g

I see snow on radar but it's not making it to the ground where I am. I checked the traffic cams and couldn't see any on them either.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Darryl , The atmosphere is dry and it's just sucking it back up. Looks like there was a small shift to the West last night with this.


----------



## ducaticorse

Morning news is now reporting a dusting to 2 inches for the Boston area.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co

Omg I laughed so hard at this

Here's a deer tale fer Ya'll 
As I sit here behind this laptop, I now realize that this definitely wasn't the brightest idea I have ever had. I was going to rope a deer, put it in a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.
The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured that, since they congregate at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear of me when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away), it should not be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over its head (to calm it down) then hog tie it and transport it home.
I filled the cattle feeder then hid down at the end with my rope.
The cattle, having seen the roping thing before, stayed well back. They were not having any of it.
After about 20 minutes, my deer showed up - 3 of them. I picked out.. ..a likely looking one, stepped out from the end of the feeder, and threw.. ..my rope. The deer just stood there and stared at me.
I wrapped the rope around my waist and twisted the end so I would have a good hold. The deer still just stood and stared at me, but you could tell it was mildly concerned about the whole rope situation.
I took a step towards it…took a step away. I put a little tension on the rope and then received an education.
The first thing that I learned is that, while a deer may just stand there looking at you funny while you rope it, they are spurred to action when you start pulling on that rope.
That deer EXPLODED.
The second thing I learned is that pound for pound, a deer is a LOT stronger than a cow or a colt. A cow or a colt in that weight range I could fight down with a rope and with some dignity.
A deer- no chance.
That thing ran and bucked and twisted and pulled. There was no controlling it and certainly no getting close to it. As it jerked me off my feet and started dragging me across the ground, it occurred to me that having a deer on a rope was not nearly as good an idea as I had originally imagined.
The only upside is that they do not have as much stamina as many other animals.
A brief 10 minutes later, it was tired and not nearly as quick to jerk me off my feet and drag me when I managed to get up. It took me a few minutes to realize this, since I was mostly blinded by the blood flowing out of the big gash in my head. At that point, I had lost my taste for corn-fed venison. I just wanted to get that devil creature off the end of that rope.
I figured if I just let it go with the rope hanging around its neck, it would likely die slow and painfully somewhere.
At the time, there was no love at all between me and that deer. At that moment, I hated the thing, and I would venture a guess that the feeling was mutual.
Despite the gash in my head and the several large knots where I had cleverly arrested the deer's momentum by bracing my head against various large rocks as it dragged me across the ground, I could still think clearly enough to recognize that there was a small chance that I shared some tiny amount of responsibility for the situation we were in, so I didn't want the deer to have it suffer a slow death, so I managed to get it lined back up in between my truck and the feeder - a little trap I had set before hand…kind of like a squeeze chute.
I got it to back in there and I started moving up so I could get my rope back.
Did you know that deer bite? They do! I never in a million years would have thought that a deer would bite somebody, so I was very surprised when I reached up there to grab that rope and the deer grabbed hold of my wrist.
Now, when a deer bites you, it is not like being bit by a horse where they just bite you and then let go. A deer bites you and shakes its head -almost like a pit bull. They bite HARD and it hurts.
The proper thing to do when a deer bites you is probably to freeze and draw back slowly. I tried screaming and shaking instead. My method was ineffective.
It seems like the deer was biting and shaking for several minutes, but it was likely only several seconds.
I, being smarter than a deer (though you may be questioning that claim by now) tricked it.
While I kept it busy tearing the bejesus out of my right arm, I reached up with my left hand and pulled that rope loose. That was when I got my final lesson in deer behavior for the day.
Deer will strike at you with their front feet. They rear right up on their back feet and strike right about head and shoulder level, and their hooves are surprisingly sharp.
I learned a long time ago that, when an animal - like a horse - strikes at you with their hooves and you can't get away easily, the best thing to do is try to make a loud noise and make an aggressive move towards the animal. This will usually cause them to back down a bit so you can escape.
This was not a horse. This was a deer, so obviously, such trickery would not work. In the course of a millisecond, I devised a different strategy.
I screamed like a woman and tried to turn and run.
The reason I had always been told NOT to try to turn and run from a horse that paws at you is that there is a good chance that it will hit you in the back of the head.
Deer may not be so different from horses after all, besides being twice as strong and 3 times as evil, because the second I turned to run, it hit me right in the back of the head and knocked me down.
Now, when a deer paws at you and knocks you down, it does not immediately leave. I suspect it does not recognize that the danger has passed. What they do instead is paw your back and jump up and down on you while you are laying there crying like a little girl and covering your head.
I finally managed to crawl under the truck and the deer went away.
So now I know why when people go deer hunting they bring a rifle with a scope so that they can be somewhat equal to the prey.
*Pic Courtesy of B.a. Glover


----------



## darryl g

BBC co;1624827 said:


> Omg I laughed so hard at this
> 
> Here's a deer tale fer Ya'll
> As I sit here behind this laptop, I now realize that this definitely wasn't the brightest idea I have ever had. I was going to rope a deer, put it in a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.
> The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured that, since they congregate at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear of me when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away), it should not be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over its head (to calm it down) then hog tie it and transport it home.
> I filled the cattle feeder then hid down at the end with my rope.
> The cattle, having seen the roping thing before, stayed well back. They were not having any of it.
> After about 20 minutes, my deer showed up - 3 of them. I picked out.. ..a likely looking one, stepped out from the end of the feeder, and threw.. ..my rope. The deer just stood there and stared at me.
> I wrapped the rope around my waist and twisted the end so I would have a good hold. The deer still just stood and stared at me, but you could tell it was mildly concerned about the whole rope situation.
> I took a step towards it…took a step away. I put a little tension on the rope and then received an education.
> The first thing that I learned is that, while a deer may just stand there looking at you funny while you rope it, they are spurred to action when you start pulling on that rope.
> That deer EXPLODED.
> The second thing I learned is that pound for pound, a deer is a LOT stronger than a cow or a colt. A cow or a colt in that weight range I could fight down with a rope and with some dignity.
> A deer- no chance.
> That thing ran and bucked and twisted and pulled. There was no controlling it and certainly no getting close to it. As it jerked me off my feet and started dragging me across the ground, it occurred to me that having a deer on a rope was not nearly as good an idea as I had originally imagined.
> The only upside is that they do not have as much stamina as many other animals.
> A brief 10 minutes later, it was tired and not nearly as quick to jerk me off my feet and drag me when I managed to get up. It took me a few minutes to realize this, since I was mostly blinded by the blood flowing out of the big gash in my head. At that point, I had lost my taste for corn-fed venison. I just wanted to get that devil creature off the end of that rope.
> I figured if I just let it go with the rope hanging around its neck, it would likely die slow and painfully somewhere.
> At the time, there was no love at all between me and that deer. At that moment, I hated the thing, and I would venture a guess that the feeling was mutual.
> Despite the gash in my head and the several large knots where I had cleverly arrested the deer's momentum by bracing my head against various large rocks as it dragged me across the ground, I could still think clearly enough to recognize that there was a small chance that I shared some tiny amount of responsibility for the situation we were in, so I didn't want the deer to have it suffer a slow death, so I managed to get it lined back up in between my truck and the feeder - a little trap I had set before hand…kind of like a squeeze chute.
> I got it to back in there and I started moving up so I could get my rope back.
> Did you know that deer bite? They do! I never in a million years would have thought that a deer would bite somebody, so I was very surprised when I reached up there to grab that rope and the deer grabbed hold of my wrist.
> Now, when a deer bites you, it is not like being bit by a horse where they just bite you and then let go. A deer bites you and shakes its head -almost like a pit bull. They bite HARD and it hurts.
> The proper thing to do when a deer bites you is probably to freeze and draw back slowly. I tried screaming and shaking instead. My method was ineffective.
> It seems like the deer was biting and shaking for several minutes, but it was likely only several seconds.
> I, being smarter than a deer (though you may be questioning that claim by now) tricked it.
> While I kept it busy tearing the bejesus out of my right arm, I reached up with my left hand and pulled that rope loose. That was when I got my final lesson in deer behavior for the day.
> Deer will strike at you with their front feet. They rear right up on their back feet and strike right about head and shoulder level, and their hooves are surprisingly sharp.
> I learned a long time ago that, when an animal - like a horse - strikes at you with their hooves and you can't get away easily, the best thing to do is try to make a loud noise and make an aggressive move towards the animal. This will usually cause them to back down a bit so you can escape.
> This was not a horse. This was a deer, so obviously, such trickery would not work. In the course of a millisecond, I devised a different strategy.
> I screamed like a woman and tried to turn and run.
> The reason I had always been told NOT to try to turn and run from a horse that paws at you is that there is a good chance that it will hit you in the back of the head.
> Deer may not be so different from horses after all, besides being twice as strong and 3 times as evil, because the second I turned to run, it hit me right in the back of the head and knocked me down.
> Now, when a deer paws at you and knocks you down, it does not immediately leave. I suspect it does not recognize that the danger has passed. What they do instead is paw your back and jump up and down on you while you are laying there crying like a little girl and covering your head.
> I finally managed to crawl under the truck and the deer went away.
> So now I know why when people go deer hunting they bring a rifle with a scope so that they can be somewhat equal to the prey.
> *Pic Courtesy of B.a. Glover


I realize this is off topic but my brother owns an Elk ranch and was almost killed by a 900 pound Bull Elk that he had a 15 minute fight with. The Elk won but later died apparently by breaking it's own neck. It took him over 5 years to put it on his wall. I'm not sure I'd like the reminder all of the time.

As far as the weather, still no flakes here. I'm heading out to go clear some brush along one of the driveways I service. I'll need my dump trailer but my plow is still on...whether to tow with my plow on...I don't think I've ever done that but the driveway is across the street from me and the dump is only 1/2 mile away and there's snow in the forcast.


----------



## chrisf250

So is Monday a miss now?


----------



## BBC co

lol at the groundhog pic good one. I know a guy that tows a dump trailer with a e-150 van and the dump he uses has a huge hill you gotta go up after dumping brush I could not believe it


monday is a wait till sunday night storm to know for sure like alll the others have been all that matters is there is a chance it can get us


----------



## aclawn

If it get a name is going be big!
Just hope it head a little north!


----------



## BBC co

where u get that is it the euro snow map?


----------



## aclawn

BBC saw it on the ohio tread copy and paste for us!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

KartAnimal29;1624819 said:


> Darryl , The atmosphere is dry and it's just sucking it back up. Looks like there was a small shift to the West last night with this.


With the poor accuracy of the TV guys this winter when it comes to amounts I won't even bother watching them anymore. I think what you say has been far more accurate.

With that being said I had 12 Tons on hand last storm thinking for sure that will be enough for 2-4 3-6 in my area.... 9-12 Inches later I ended up using 18. I don't think we are done with winter just so I just ordered another 20 tons. I don't like paying 25% higher to have some idiot at the local supplier cover the side of my truck.


----------



## BBC co

aclawn;1624881 said:


> BBC saw it on the ohio tread copy and paste for us!


nice man!


----------



## aclawn

This one went little to east for us.








Second shot for fri look good for something,wait and see game.Last year i was mowing!


----------



## jandjcarpentry

It's snowing here. Just flurries


----------



## aclawn




----------



## rjfetz1

Mysticlandscape;1624884 said:


> With the poor accuracy of the TV guys this winter when it comes to amounts I won't even bother watching them anymore. I think what you say has been far more accurate.
> 
> With that being said I had 12 Tons on hand last storm thinking for sure that will be enough for 2-4 3-6 in my area.... 9-12 Inches later I ended up using 18. I don't think we are done with winter just so I just ordered another 20 tons. I don't like paying 25% higher to have some idiot at the local supplier cover the side of my truck.


Umm, 18 tons on one storm? did you just throw salt down and not plow?, otherwise, imo, somethings wrong. I always waited till the end, then salt, regardless if it was 2"" or 20""


----------



## Mysticlandscape

rjfetz1;1624938 said:


> Umm, 18 tons on one storm? did you just throw salt down and not plow?, otherwise, imo, somethings wrong. I always waited till the end, then salt, regardless if it was 2"" or 20""


Yes, 18 ...... We salt before during and after the storm depends on the account


----------



## abbe

Mysticlandscape;1624944 said:


> Yes, 18 ...... We salt before during and after the storm depends on the account


what does that equal out to in yardage approx?


----------



## BBC co

jandjcarpentry;1624909 said:


> It's snowing here. Just flurries


same here really seems to be picking up...


----------



## Mysticlandscape

abbe;1624952 said:


> what does that equal out to in yardage approx?


Not sure I buy by the ton.... we load to about 2 yards in each spreader I would guess.... loaded 8 loads total between the trucks last storm .. Ive used 184 Ton's this season. :yow!:


----------



## ducaticorse

abbe;1624952 said:


> what does that equal out to in yardage approx?


US tons roughly 16 yards when talking the type of salt he uses which is a wet, pretreated salt, Metric tons 18 yards. ROUGHLY


----------



## ducaticorse

Mysticlandscape;1624959 said:


> Not sure I buy by the ton.... we load to about 2 yards in each spreader I would guess.... loaded 8 loads total between the trucks last storm .. Ive used 184 Ton's this season. :yow!:


Doing 18 tons of salt between two trucks is impressive for the storm we just had...

You're using magic salt too which is about 30% more effective than standard dry salt.

I pretreat my accounts too, but 18 tons is a LOT for two trucks to spread. You must have damn near constant black pavement on all your properties at that volume and you must employ several subs. cuz there's no time to do any plowing loading and spreading that much salt with two trucks!!!

Good for you


----------



## aclawn

Rock salt is very dense in nature, also it contains a large variety in its ores. But generally its density can be taken as 2.11 to 2.19 tons / cubic yard.
Now we can generalize this case by taking averge weight as 2.15 tons/ cubic yard.
AS
density = (weight/ Volume)
weight = ?
volumne = 1 cubic yard
weight = Volume X density
= 1 Cubic Yard X 2.15 Tons/ cubic yard
= 2.15 Tons
so the weight can be around 2.15 Tons
Remember 1 Ton = 2.204 lb ( pounds)

Western Manual; Density --lb per a cubic yard--

Fine salt--1350# 
Coarse salt (dry) --1215#
Coarse sand (dry) --2700#
Coarse sand (wet)--3240#
Cinders--1080#


----------



## BBC co

*Snow showers will continue across* Southeast NYS, southeastern PA, NJ, NYC and *southern New England *, as the coastal moves away. A reinforced shot of cold air is going to cross the region. Looking at the 850mb level, we have that developing little cold front developing along the I-95 corridor. So Philly, NJ, NYC into *southeast New England could see a few snow showers. Later today and tonight, RI, eastern coastal CT, and eastern MA could see a little enhancement from an inverted trough that looks to set up.......Generally 1-3 inches ...but 6 or so is possible in spots if banding develops.... *

*The storm next week:
*
As the storm moves east there will be a very strong temperature contrast from south to north. Colder air to the north, with warmer humid air will be to the south. With a strong jet over deep south severe weather is a very good possibly, Tomorrow into the weekend. Texas to Georgia and up into parts of Tennessee could see strong damaging winds and large hail. Tornadoes cannot be ruled out at this time

On Saturday snow will be falling in Parts of Kansas and Missouri . The models are showing several tracks at this time.

Most of the models have a primary low moving into the lower Lakes .... This low then transfers to a secondary off shore. 
*The GGEM is quite aggressive with the storm. Bringing heavy snow into Southeast and possibly Central NYS, Eastern PA, along with Southern New England.*

The GFS has the coastal develop off of South Carolina. The model keeps the coastal to our south.

*The NAM is just coming into range. It too shows a primary and secondary. It has the primary east of the Ohio Valley on Sunday, with the coastal a bit farther north than the GFS.*

The Euro has the coastal off of VA and NC ....and looks to keep it to our south.

*The point I want to emphasize is, the storm is showing up on most of the models....So the potential exists for the other models to tread toward the Canadian......*


----------



## V_Scapes

The Canadian shows Boston getting crushed, we make out pretty good here also if this where to happen.


----------



## BBC co

V_Scapes;1624973 said:


> The Canadian shows Boston getting crushed, we make out pretty good here also if this where to happen.


nice thanks for posting that for us


----------



## siteworkplus

aclawn;1624964 said:


> Rock salt is very dense in nature, also it contains a large variety in its ores. But generally its density can be taken as 2.11 to 2.19 tons / cubic yard.
> Now we can generalize this case by taking averge weight as 2.15 tons/ cubic yard.
> AS
> density = (weight/ Volume)
> weight = ?
> volumne = 1 cubic yard
> weight = Volume X density
> = 1 Cubic Yard X 2.15 Tons/ cubic yard
> = 2.15 Tons
> so the weight can be around 2.15 Tons
> Remember 1 Ton = 2.204 lb ( pounds)
> 
> Western Manual; Density --lb per a cubic yard--
> 
> Fine salt--1350#
> Coarse salt (dry) --1215#
> Coarse sand (dry) --2700#
> Coarse sand (wet)--3240#
> Cinders--1080#


I filled a 2yd sander w/ straight salt water level and it weighed 1.87 ton


----------



## aclawn

Rock salt weighs 80 lbs. per cubic foot, or 2,160 lbs. per cubic yard. The formula is 80 times 27, divided by 2,000, which equals 1.08 tons, because the density can range from 72 lbs. per cubic ft loose to 84 lbs. per cubic foot compacted.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ducaticorse;1624962 said:


> Doing 18 tons of salt between two trucks is impressive for the storm we just had...
> 
> You're using magic salt too which is about 30% more effective than standard dry salt.
> 
> I pretreat my accounts too, but 18 tons is a LOT for two trucks to spread. You must have damn near constant black pavement on all your properties at that volume and you must employ several subs. cuz there's no time to do any plowing loading and spreading that much salt with two trucks!!!
> 
> Good for you


I am splitting my loads now. using the magic I have left an now just str8 salt where I can. Its cheaper and with these storm being borderline freezing. Regular salt is just as effective.

I have three of my own spreaders and two subs with them.

4 separate plow trucks subbing.

Just bought another machine too.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

they where talking about a strom for monday


----------



## BBC co




----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1625000 said:


>


Is it snowing there. Coming down pretty good now


----------



## BBC co

This is far as my NAM goes out but it sees monday now and looks same as todays 12z EURO 
6hr snow fall









snow depth









precip









2m temps


----------



## BBC co

Gfs is on spring break with this one still, there is another snow fall far south Virginia beach area the 29th on it tho


----------



## BBC co

not really JJ slowed down a bit was not sticking to roads any way yet


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1625013 said:


> not really JJ slowed down a bit was not sticking to roads any way yet


This is messed up. I just got a text alert from the weather ch for a winter weather advisory for Pembroke. Never got that before. Hopefully that is a sign


----------



## rjfetz1

siteworkplus;1624976 said:


> I filled a 2yd sander w/ straight salt water level and it weighed 1.87 ton


The salt weighs 1.87 tons or the water?? Did you use regular water or salt water? 

I find that hard to believe. One of our scales are way off. I filled my 1 1/2 yard sander full and it was over 2 tons I say full is level across the top(with salt)


----------



## siteworkplus

rjfetz1;1625023 said:


> The salt weighs 1.87 tons or the water?? Did you use regular water or salt water?
> 
> I find that hard to believe. One of our scales are way off. I filled my 1 1/2 yard sander full and it was over 2 tons I say full is level across the top(with salt)


Dont know what to tell ya

Filled a SHPE saltdogg 2000 (2yds struck) got on the scale--1.87 ton

Maybe you should all buy this guys salt if his scale is off that much


----------



## rjfetz1

Mysticlandscape;1624983 said:


> I have three of my own spreaders and two subs with them.
> 
> 4 separate plow trucks subbing.
> 
> Just bought another machine too.


I have a question, curiosity got the best of me. So you have 2 plow trucks and spread 18 tons of salt and you subbed out work too. Did you make a profit each of the 3 times you salted?? I not being smart arse, just don't understand how and why you need to go through all that salt and still need to sub work out. Why do you pre-treat?? Do you make money in pre-treating? factoring in time, labor materials, wear and tear on truck/sander?

I have done commercial work for 9 yrs. plus ( resi's for 21) and never , once pre-treated. No contract ever stated it needed to be pre-treated. That includes private roads, condos, post office.

It just blows my mind that much salt in one storm or even the 180 tons you used this year. That's 90 tons per truck. Either your going belly up real soon or we are all doing something wrong.


----------



## chrisf250

Am I reading something wrong, thought it said he has 3 spreaders and 2 subs making it 5 spreaders total. Which seems makes 180 tons very reasonable


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1625057 said:


> I have a question, curiosity got the best of me. So you have 2 plow trucks and spread 18 tons of salt and you subbed out work too. Did you make a profit each of the 3 times you salted?? I not being smart arse, just don't understand how and why you need to go through all that salt and still need to sub work out. Why do you pre-treat?? Do you make money in pre-treating? factoring in time, labor materials, wear and tear on truck/sander?
> 
> I have done commercial work for 9 yrs. plus ( resi's for 21) and never , once pre-treated. No contract ever stated it needed to be pre-treated. That includes private roads, condos, post office.
> 
> It just blows my mind that much salt in one storm or even the 180 tons you used this year. That's 90 tons per truck. Either your going belly up real soon or we are all doing something wrong.


I dont know ANYTHING about mystic's op besides what he's stated here, but I pretreat two of my LARGE accounts and also if we have a looooong slooow duration storm I preatreat all of my accounts. They all pay when I do, yes I make a good profit, and the two large accounts require it. The point of pretreating is to keep the surfaces as safe as possible. The use of Magic Salt or a similar product can burn almost two inches of accumulation befoire you need to push. A pretreat is just part of a really nice, comprehensive snow and ice management program. Not all want to pay for it, but those who do are receiving a superior service.


----------



## ducaticorse

chrisf250;1625061 said:


> Am I reading something wrong, thought it said he has 3 spreaders and 2 subs making it 5 spreaders total. Which seems makes 180 tons very reasonable


I dont know about VERY reasonable, but certainly doable. There is some SERIOUS profit on 180 tons if hes paying the standard rates to his subs.


----------



## rjfetz1

ducaticorse;1625066 said:


> I dont know ANYTHING about mystic's op besides what he's stated here, but I pretreat two of my LARGE accounts and also if we have a looooong slooow duration storm I preatreat all of my accounts. They all pay when I do, yes I make a good profit, and the two large accounts require it. The point of pretreating is to keep the surfaces as safe as possible. The use of Magic Salt or a similar product can burn almost two inches of accumulation befoire you need to push. A pretreat is just part of a really nice, comprehensive snow and ice management program. Not all want to pay for it, but those who do are receiving a superior service.


Understand the accounts that require it, though I never ran into one. Commercial accounts around here want a set price for the season. Besides 1 ton straight salt costs $85/ton before storm and $125 during. That's not magic stuff. Purchasing in advance is $75/ton. I have no desire storing salt to save $10/ton. I only use 2 tons tops per storm.


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Taunton MA reporting near white out conditions in burst of heavy snow, same Newport RI. Motion of snow bursts on radar is northeast, heading for Scituate and Marshfield MA next. Radar:










My expectation for this evening and tonight is for the area of snow showers spread across Southeast New England to consolidate toward Southeast Massachusetts, in particular, then start drifting southeast onto Cape Cod through 11 PM. At that point, the band goes from southwest/northeast orientation, to south/north, with part of the Cape/Islands acting as a pivot point. Beneath that pivot point, greatest total snowfall amounts will probably be recorded, and I'm thinking that'll be Nantucket to Chatham or somewhere thereabouts. The entire area moves offshore by Friday morning. As mentioned earlier today, it wouldn't surprise me to see a localized 6" amount...this snow will be fluffy *(perhaps nearly a 20:1 snow to water ratio!)* and add up quick overnight.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1625071 said:


> Understand the accounts that require it, though I never ran into one. Commercial accounts around here want a set price for the season. Besides 1 ton straight salt costs $85/ton before storm and $125 during. That's not magic stuff. Purchasing in advance is $75/ton. I have no desire storing salt to save $10/ton. I only use 2 tons tops per storm.


When I say "require", it means it has been sold to them as a service, and is written into the contract. As far as the other accounts that I service, when I pretreat, it is because there are times it actually saves the customer money if the storm is long duration, the slow rate of fall burns off really easily on the Magic and I just go in and do a clean up scrape on the end instead of charging for two full service pushes.


----------



## BBC co

wooops had a mishap in deleting stuff :/


----------



## BBC co

New NAM run GFS is running


----------



## rjfetz1

ducaticorse;1625086 said:


> When I say "require", it means it has been sold to them as a service, and is written into the contract. As far as the other accounts that I service, when I pretreat, it is because there are times it actually saves the customer money if the storm is long duration, the slow rate of fall burns off really easily on the Magic and I just go in and do a clean up scrape on the end instead of charging for two full service pushes.


This is what I don't understand...... On the other accounts you service, you still go there twice and by using salt on one trip you save them money? Why would you not want two full service pushes since u drive thre twice and make as much as u can.


----------



## J29

Snow picking up at my work in Prov, but its not sticking at all. Looks like the show is going to stay just off to our south and east. Fall River to Taunton corridor looks to be the winner.


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1625101 said:


> This is what I don't understand...... On the other accounts you service, you still go there twice and by using salt on one trip you save them money? Why would you not want two full service pushes since u drive thre twice and make as much as u can.


Great point.

I sell my services as a management tool to PM's. I like to show them that it isn't all about my bottom line. I have my pricing set up so I am profitable anytime I leave the yard. I do not need to charge for two full service pushes when the contract perimeters just barely qualify it. I believe this shows the PM's that I am not just looking to charge as much as I can whenever possible, and in some way, I am looking out for their own financial responsibility to the people they are employed by. I believe this to create a sense of trust between myself and the PM. I save time and money by not having shovelors and plows scrapping the ground while still providing a comprehensive snow and ice management program.

With he pretreating, you lessen the chance of any slip and falls dramatically as opposed to leaving two inches on the ground before you go to push.

I know this may have all sounded kind of fruity but it works well. If I had a nickle for every PM I talked to that complained about multiple visits and unauthorized this and that's from prior contractors..... Doing what I wrote above, I am pretty much left alone to do as I see fit because they know that I am a responsible, fiscally accountable service provider.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

chrisf250;1625061 said:


> Am I reading something wrong, thought it said he has 3 spreaders and 2 subs making it 5 spreaders total. Which seems makes 180 tons very reasonable


That is correct... 5 Spreaders(Plows too).. 5 trucks without plows and two skids.

More trucks on the way.


----------



## rjfetz1

Mysticlandscape;1625129 said:


> That is correct... 5 Spreaders(Plows too).. 5 trucks without plows and two skids.
> 
> More trucks on the way.


Very confusing....you originally said ... we load to about 2 yards in each spreader I would guess.... loaded 8 loads total between the trucks last storm . So you have 5 spreaders and 5 plows and still subbed work out?


----------



## rjfetz1

ducaticorse;1625120 said:


> Great point.
> 
> I sell my services as a management tool to PM's. I like to show them that it isn't all about my bottom line. I have my pricing set up so I am profitable anytime I leave the yard. I do not need to charge for two full service pushes when the contract perimeters just barely qualify it. I believe this shows the PM's that I am not just looking to charge as much as I can whenever possible, and in some way, I am looking out for their own financial responsibility to the people they are employed by. I believe this to create a sense of trust between myself and the PM. I save time and money by not having shovelors and plows scrapping the ground while still providing a comprehensive snow and ice management program.
> 
> With he pretreating, you lessen the chance of any slip and falls dramatically as opposed to leaving two inches on the ground before you go to push.
> 
> I know this may have all sounded kind of fruity but it works well. If I had a nickle for every PM I talked to that complained about multiple visits and unauthorized this and that's from prior contractors..... Doing what I wrote above, I am pretty much left alone to do as I see fit because they know that I am a responsible, fiscally accountable service provider.


Thanks for the explanationThumbs Up. I guess circumstances are different everywhere you go. We also all have our own little "system" that works. If it didn't work we all would be like doctors or something.:waving:


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1625146 said:


> Very confusing....you originally said ... we load to about 2 yards in each spreader I would guess.... loaded 8 loads total between the trucks last storm . So you have 5 spreaders and 5 plows and still subbed work out?


I lost track LOL... five spreaders mean five trucks to me, and he also said they have plows. And he says that there's five trucks without plows, and two machines. So I guess there is ten trucks total, five with spreaders and plows, and five crew trucks?


----------



## Krrz350

Ducati, I like the way you operate your business. Could you share your knowledge on how you price, or any insights on estimating?


----------



## jandjcarpentry

How about that snow. Ha ha


----------



## BBC co

just started here again coming down pretty good sticking to non road areas


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1625006 said:


> This is far as my NAM goes out but it sees monday now and looks same as todays 12z EURO
> 6hr snow fall


----------



## BBC co

lol slow day what can i say


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1625191 said:


> lol slow day what can i say


About 2 inches here. Coming down pretty steady. U heading out tonight BBC?


----------



## BBC co

ya if it gets to the point your at I will be. Got the text at 10am for my route so. 1/2"-3/4" now but not on roads still a good sign was not expecting it really till 11 or later. So if it's sticking to the roads then instead of starting I should be good to go


----------



## brfootball45

Off subject, but does anyone in Massachusetts know of someone looking to hire a triaxle dump truck (s), if so I have my two ready to get back to work. If you guys know of anyone could you send them my way I'd greatly appreciate it my number is 508-802-1930


----------



## BBC co

brfootball45;1625203 said:


> Off subject, but does anyone in Massachusetts know of someone looking to hire a triaxle dump truck (s), if so I have my two ready to get back to work. If you guys know of anyone could you send them my way I'd greatly appreciate it my number is 508-802-1930


will keep your number hopfully we get 8' of snow monday and you can hual it around lol


----------



## jandjcarpentry

What's a good website to track the snow on radar?


----------



## BBC co

paranormalweather.com/weather.html

http://www.paranormalweather.com/NE Weather.html


----------



## ducaticorse

brfootball45;1625203 said:


> Off subject, but does anyone in Massachusetts know of someone looking to hire a triaxle dump truck (s), if so I have my two ready to get back to work. If you guys know of anyone could you send them my way I'd greatly appreciate it my number is 508-802-1930


How much to haul a load of salt from South Easton to Somerville?


----------



## aclawn

A wait and see for monday!








tuesday 26th


----------



## BBC co

ya Monday is 5 days away and almost all storms this year the models have over done them at first and all have trended toward us last minute so can't imagine that it does not come up over the weekend or last minute


----------



## aclawn

BBC co;1625228 said:


> ya Monday is 5 days away and almost all storms this year the models have over done them at first and all have trended toward us last minute so can't imagine that it does not come up over the weekend or last minute


True Still to early and that's gfs 18zThumbs Up


----------



## BBC co

here is the link to the rest of these charts 
http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/id2.html


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Very bored with no snow...


----------



## BBC co

i like the 10% chance for 9-12" that boston has tonight rofl buddy just said that there is 4-6" on rt3a around exit 10-13 that it was bombing down past hour

i have close to 2 non paved areas, starting to stick to the road now


----------



## mwalsh9152

ducaticorse;1625220 said:


> How much to haul a load of salt from South Easton to Somerville?


wouldnt it be cheaper to just buy the load of salt in Charlestown/Chelsea, or are you getting it for free?


----------



## mwalsh9152

no snow period in Wakefield, flurries earlier


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Started spitting earlier, nothing. Maybe a light dusting on my porch but thats about it.


----------



## RoseMan806

BBC co;1625234 said:


> i like the 10% chance for 9-12" that boston has tonight rofl buddy just said that there is 4-6" on rt3a around exit 10-13 that it was bombing down past hour
> 
> i have close to 2 non paved areas, starting to stick to the road now


Just drove up from Plymouth. Cars off the road on rt3. Must be at least an inch on main roads. As we drove north we only saw wet roads in Rockland


----------



## jandjcarpentry

The snow slowed down here. My front walk is bare again. Wtf. Hopefully it picks up


----------



## DFLS

BBC co;1625212 said:


> paranormalweather.com/weather.html
> 
> http://www.paranormalweather.com/NE Weather.html


Lots of maps on one page -- I like this. Thanks


----------



## quigleysiding

Snowing here


----------



## BBC co

hmm his text said xt l0 and l3 thought it was 10 adn 13 but now i donno where were cars off the road 
boston has a 4-8 kts wind out of the north blowing SE, gonna be hard for this to really push up into the town area i think 
these are all live radar from GRearth first and last image of loop

first








first








last








last









ya JJ temps should drop some more soon I hope,
they and the dew points are bouncing all over atm looks to be a bout 35-37 on the ground near us


----------



## BBC co

edgartown getting nailed it looks lol will be funny to see totals from this tomorrow


----------



## KartAnimal29

Erika Martin from Channel 8 here in CT just said that Monday's storm is a miss :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: I can't tell you how much this women sucks. She must have a time machine


----------



## BBC co

lol 
you look at the nam yet looks more north seen a post on it?

latest radar


----------



## KartAnimal29

Nope I won't look at that till Sunday. It's useless right now. Short Range model man


----------



## KartAnimal29

U getting any good snow out there right now ?


----------



## BBC co

i have about 3" not sticking to the road again think it might be a bit further south then I am but hope for a call later i guess not looking good started way earlier then i was hoping ground temps killed it no snow falling atm

i know you have anti nam long range syndrome (anamlrs) I just like pics that show me SNOW


----------



## KartAnimal29

That sucks. I did go just look at the NAM LOL Never trust it this far out. 

Channel 8 just done with the weather report and Erika Martin said all the models have the storm going out to sea :laughing::laughing::laughing: I really really wish I could slap her through me TV. Slapovision as my wife calls it


----------



## pats plowing

anyone near smithfield, rhode island any accumulation? trying to save a trip


----------



## BBC co

LOL ya ots and then right up the coast like a freight train to your door step

I know not to trust it, I just like to post enuff to keep Ben's ptsd up and running hehehhee


----------



## KartAnimal29

They just went off the air and she changed the story again. Now it's one model shows use getting something but it's lite rain. I put something on on there WXedge page on FB. Let's see if she responses , she did the other week when I called her out


----------



## cpmi

KartAnimal29;1625340 said:


> Erika Martin from Channel 8 here in CT just said that Monday's storm is a miss :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: I can't tell you how much this women sucks. She must have a time machine


You beat me to it! She has got to be the WORST one on tv these days. Consistently wrong ever since she started there. I don't put a lot of faith in what most on the tv have to say but I can't recall her ever calling a storm correctly wether it was an hour or days away.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1625361 said:


> They just went off the air and she changed the story again. Now it's one model shows use getting something but it's lite rain. I put something on on there WXedge page on FB. Let's see if she responses , she did the other week when I called her out


LOL :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

cpmi;1625366 said:


> You beat me to it! She has got to be the WORST one on tv these days. Consistently wrong ever since she started there. I don't put a lot of faith in what most on the tv have to say but I can't recall her ever calling a storm correctly wether it was an hour or days away.


I just posted my rant on Channel 8 FB too. She posted about the storm


----------



## Mysticlandscape

rjfetz1;1625146 said:


> Very confusing....you originally said ... we load to about 2 yards in each spreader I would guess.... loaded 8 loads total between the trucks last storm . So you have 5 spreaders and 5 plows and still subbed work out?


Now you are confusing me.

10 trucks total..... i own 3 and the machines..... that help? Haha

Some load once.... i loaded 3 times we had one spreader down last storm


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS just came North a bit. Let's keep this trend going , we still have plenty of time with this one.


----------



## mansf123

Heading out for a salt run. I hope monday ends up burying us one last time for this year. Then its time to put the plows and sanders away until next year. Its turned out to be a pretty good season. I remember when we almost lost hope back in january lol


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Just woke up to 10-12" here in south Plymouth


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

What a thing to wake up to, eh?


----------



## mwalsh9152

thats what she said


----------



## NAHA

I saw a bunch of trucks moving snow on my way into school. Getting ready for Monday?


----------



## ducaticorse

mwalsh9152;1625241 said:


> wouldnt it be cheaper to just buy the load of salt in Charlestown/Chelsea, or are you getting it for free?


Chelsea salt dock prices suck. Its like 90 a ton and there isnt any break till your buying like two triaxels at a time. Plus, they dont vend Magic Salt. Its too bad cuz im less than a five minute drive from them in zero traffic.


----------



## ducaticorse

Boston didnt get DICK!! No trace even.. PISS!!!!! I spent a grand yesterday between city hall and the registry, was looking to make up for it at least with a little salt run. Woke up at 2am to check it out and the road and walks were bare with just a sheen of light snow showing on car windshields. So light that you could still see through it and into the cars.


----------



## quigleysiding

we got nothing here. just a little dust.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

I got about 3 to 3 1/2 inches but it was like someone salted my driveway. Never stuck to it


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1625352 said:


> That sucks. I did go just look at the NAM LOL Never trust it this far out.
> 
> Channel 8 just done with the weather report and Erika Martin said all the models have the storm going out to sea :laughing::laughing::laughing: I really really wish I could slap her through me TV. Slapovision as my wife calls it


If shes that bad one has to ask why do you watch it?


----------



## BBC co

ya that was a bust here as well 3" non roads fail


----------



## rjfetz1

ducaticorse;1625156 said:


> I lost track LOL... five spreaders mean five trucks to me, and he also said they have plows. And he says that there's five trucks without plows, and two machines. So I guess there is ten trucks total, five with spreaders and plows, and five crew trucks?


Interesting I never got a response from Mystic on both questions. Somethings smells fishy.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1625433 said:


> ya that was a bust here as well 3" non roads fail


Bust?? Did you predict a Bust??


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1625432 said:


> If shes that bad one has to ask why do you watch it?


We only watch channel 8 for news and she just happens to be on there


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1625434 said:


> Interesting I never got a response from Mystic on both questions. Somethings smells fishy.


He answered somewhere and it came out to be exactly what I said it was. He owns 3 of his own trucks with sanders and plows, 2 machines, 7 sub trucks two with plows and sanders, and five trucks with no plows.. I can only assume they are walkway/snow blow crew trucks.... 180 tons is still a **** ton to go though for that size op, but he said he went through 40 ton last year and we had less than 9 inches all season....


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1625439 said:


> We only watch channel 8 for news and she just happens to be on there


Have not paid any attention for mon/tue. whats the odds on snow?


----------



## BBC co

Well the NAM said all the snow was going to be in the south newbedford area and up to 3" for me I got the 3" just thought it was supposed to start at 11pm not 3pm so that messes the accumulation for me up but I want to look for the totals from it causei;m sure newbedford got nailed as well as teh islands


----------



## BBC co

Public information statement
spotter reports
national weather service taunton ma
700 am edt fri mar 22 2013

the following are unofficial observations taken during the past 24
hours for the storm that has been affecting our region. Appreciation
is extended to highway departments...cooperative observers...skywarn
spotters and media for these reports. This summary is also available
on our home page at weather.gov/boston

********************storm total snowfall********************

location storm total time/date comments
snowfall of
/inches/ measurement

massachusetts

...barnstable county...
Brewster 7.5 611 am 3/22 ham radio
south dennis 6.0 650 am 3/22 general public
south sagmore 6.0 610 am 3/22 ham radio
centerville 5.7 615 am 3/22 none
west barnstable 5.5 647 am 3/22 trained spotter
marstons mills 5.0 430 am 3/22 nws employee
harwichport 5.0 632 am 3/22 ham radio
bourne 4.8 458 am 3/22 nws employee
yarmouth 4.0 444 am 3/22 public
waquoit 4.0 604 am 3/22 ham radio
east falmouth 4.0 605 am 3/22 ham radio
hyannis 4.0 425 am 3/22 broadcast media
north falmouth 4.0 556 am 3/22 ham radio
harwich 3.8 435 am 3/22 amateur radio
barnstable 3.5 112 am 3/22 ham radio
south sagamore 3.0 1054 pm 3/21 ham radio
south hyannis 3.0 615 am 3/22 ham radio

...bristol county...
Acushnet 9.5 109 am 3/22 trained spotter
new bedford 8.0 549 am 3/22 ham radio
fairhaven 7.0 607 am 3/22 ham radio
dartmouth  7.0 616 am 3/22 ham radio
west island 6.0 627 am 3/22 ham radio
south dartmouth 5.0 1214 am 3/22 ham radio
fall river 4.5 933 pm 3/21 ham radio
somerset 4.0 1210 am 3/22 public
north acushnet 3.8 606 am 3/22 ham radio
dighton 3.6 1037 pm 3/21 nws employee
taunton 2.7 1221 am 3/22 nws office
3 nw taunton 2.3 907 pm 3/21 nws employee

...dukes county...
West tisbury 6.5 613 am 3/22 ham radio
vineyard haven 6.0 602 am 3/22 ham radio

...norfolk county...
North weymouth 2.7 1016 pm 3/21 trained spotter
south weymouth 2.5 1115 pm 3/21 media
randolph 2.5 921 pm 3/21 none

...plymouth county...
Plymouth 9.0 636 am 3/22 general public
wareham 8.0 619 am 3/22 ham radio
marshfield 5.0 838 pm 3/21 ham radio
mattapoisett 3.0 911 pm 3/21 ham radio
hingham 1.8 925 pm 3/21 none
west bridgewater 1.5 808 pm 3/21 public

...suffolk county...
1 n east boston 0.3 1200 am 3/22 logan airport
winthrop 0.3 1158 pm 3/21 trained spotter

...worcester county...
3 wnw worcester t 100 am 3/22 worcester airport

rhode island

...kent county...
2 nnw warwick t 1137 pm 3/21 tf green airport

...newport county...
Little compton 6.0 341 am 3/22 trained spotter
s tiverton 5.0 1036 pm 3/21 public
newport 4.3 1201 am 3/22 ham radio
middletown 3.8 427 am 3/22 trained spotter
portsmouth 3.2 200 am 3/22 trained spotter


-------------------------------7:12 update may have a few more that are not above use Ctrl +F ---------------------------------

712 AM EDT FRI MAR 22 2013

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 8
HOURS FOR THE STORM THAT HAS BEEN AFFECTING OUR REGION. APPRECIATION
IS EXTENDED TO HIGHWAY DEPARTMENTS...COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN
SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO AVAILABLE
ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

MASSACHUSETTS

...BARNSTABLE COUNTY...
SOUTH DENNIS 6.0 650 AM 3/22 GENERAL PUBLIC
SOUTH SAGMORE 6.0 610 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
EAST SANDWICH 5.8 510 AM 3/22 NWS EMPLOYEE COOP
CENTERVILLE 5.7 615 AM 3/22 NONE
WEST BARNSTABLE 5.5 647 AM 3/22 TRAINED SPOTTER
MARSTONS MILLS 5.5 509 AM 3/22 NWS EMPLOYEE
EAST FALMOUTH 5.0 702 AM 3/22 NONE
HARWICHPORT 5.0 632 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
BOURNE 4.8 458 AM 3/22 NWS EMPLOYEE
1 ENE NORTH FALMOUTH 4.0 510 AM 3/22 COCORAHS
YARMOUTH 4.0 444 AM 3/22 PUBLIC
WAQUOIT 4.0 604 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
HYANNIS 4.0 425 AM 3/22 BROADCAST MEDIA
NORTH FALMOUTH 4.0 556 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
HARWICH 3.8 435 AM 3/22 AMATEUR RADIO
BARNSTABLE 3.5 112 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
SOUTH HYANNIS 3.0 615 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO

...BRISTOL COUNTY...
NEW BEDFORD 8.0 549 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
ACUSHNET 7.0 1213 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
DARTMOUTH 7.0 616 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
FAIRHAVEN 7.0 607 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
WEST ISLAND 6.0 627 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
SOUTH DARTMOUTH 5.0 1214 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
SOMERSET 4.0 1210 AM 3/22 PUBLIC
NORTH ACUSHNET 3.8 606 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
TAUNTON 2.7 1221 AM 3/22 NWS OFFICE
3 NW TAUNTON 2.4 600 AM 3/22 COCORAHS

...DUKES COUNTY...
WEST TISBURY 6.5 613 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
VINEYARD HAVEN 6.0 602 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
1 WSW VINEYARD HAVEN 4.5 600 AM 3/22 COCORAHS

...NORFOLK COUNTY...
SOUTH WEYMOUTH 2.5 1115 PM 3/21 MEDIA

...PLYMOUTH COUNTY...
MARSHFIELD 5.5 631 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
PLYMOUTH 5.0 609 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO

...SUFFOLK COUNTY...
1 N EAST BOSTON 0.3 1200 AM 3/22 LOGAN AIRPORT
WINTHROP 0.3 1158 PM 3/21 TRAINED SPOTTER

...WORCESTER COUNTY...
3 WNW WORCESTER T 100 AM 3/22 WORCESTER AIRPORT

RHODE ISLAND

...KENT COUNTY...
2 NNW WARWICK T 1137 PM 3/21 TF GREEN AIRPORT

...NEWPORT COUNTY...
LITTLE COMPTON 6.0 341 AM 3/22 TRAINED SPOTTER
NEWPORT 4.3 1201 AM 3/22 HAM RADIO
MIDDLETOWN 3.8 427 AM 3/22 TRAINED SPOTTER
PORTSMOUTH 3.2 200 AM 3/22 TRAINED SPOTTER

...WASHINGTON COUNTY...
4 NNW CHARLESTOWN 0.1 515 AM 3/22 COCORAHS

$$


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1625452 said:


> Well the NAM said all the snow was going to be in the south newbedford area and up to 3" for me I got the 3" just thought it was supposed to start at 11pm not 3pm so that messes the accumulation for me up but I want to look for the totals from it causei;m sure newbedford got nailed as well as teh islands


Some guy just said 10 inches in Plymouth? BS?

NM, Acushnett got 9.5 inches!!!!


----------



## rjfetz1

You guys in Mass really got the snow this season Every other day there is snow totals from somewhere in Mass.


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1625449 said:


> Have not paid any attention for mon/tue. whats the odds on snow?


Better and Better after every run. GGEM, NAM , GEFS, Euro Ensemble , SREF and JMA are all showing a hit for SNE. I'd say it a pretty safe bet to say we are getting this as the blocking is projected to get weaker for here on out , allowing this system to come North more.


----------



## BBC co

ya i believe the 10" in Plymouth cause like I said last night I got a text from a buddy of 4-6" having fallen in an hour on rt3s, It was a band event so one side of town could have gotten 5 and other 10 etc


----------



## ducaticorse

Dang... I hope Boston gets a push in on Monday....


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1625463 said:


> Better and Better after every run. GGEM, NAM , GEFS, Euro Ensemble , SREF and JMA are all showing a hit for SNE. I'd say it a pretty safe bet to say we are getting this as the blocking is projected to get weaker for here on out , allowing this system to come North more.


I have a bad feeling we are going to go from 40 degrees to 80 and have like 2 weeks to do all cleanups. Last year was hard enough and we had no snow in March. Towards the end of April last year before I could cleanup had to mow first it was growing so fast so early, cleanup, then mow again to have it look good. Lots of work.


----------



## BBC co

any chance is a good chance at this point the newest NAM has it on top of ct ri w. ma now I like the way it thinks, GFS shows no snow as it goes ots right under ct with minor southern ct coastal contact 


ya they are saying it is going to be hot hot hot (above normal) and the ground temps will be a bit cooler preventing loss of moisture so quickly creating rapid growth of vegetation and agriculture etc for us


----------



## lawn king

We started core aerating and fertilizing march 15th last season! Its gonna be a stressful spring thats for sure! So much for any chance of a day off in april!


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1625476 said:


> I have a bad feeling we are going to go from 40 degrees to 80 and have like 2 weeks to do all cleanups. Last year was hard enough and we had no snow in March. Towards the end of April last year before I could cleanup had to mow first it was growing so fast so early, cleanup, then mow again to have it look good. Lots of work.


An early look at Summer and it looks Cool and Wet for the NE. I'm good with that. I hate racin when it's 100 deg. out plus the lawns don't grow


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

maybe something monday


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1625487 said:


> An early look at Summer and it looks Cool and Wet for the NE. I'm good with that. I hate racin when it's 100 deg. out plus the lawns don't grow


Interesting you say cool & wet - BBC says hot,hot,hot

Can you guys see eye to eye? or i'll just plan on average summer.


----------



## rjfetz1

Morrissey snow removal;1625494 said:


> maybe something monday


man of few words.


----------



## BBC co

I seen defiantly seen hot hot hot should be interesting to see who wins this one and what 2 weather stations do you know of that every say the same thing lol


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1625502 said:


> I seen defiantly seen hot hot hot should be interesting to see who wins this one and what 2 weather stations do you know of that every say the same thing lol


Let the games begin:bluebounc

Now we just have to remember this challenge come fall


----------



## theholycow

cpmi;1625366 said:


> You beat me to it! She has got to be the WORST one on tv these days. Consistently wrong ever since she started there. I don't put a lot of faith in what most on the tv have to say but I can't recall her ever calling a storm correctly wether it was an hour or days away.


If she's *consistently* wrong, would it be accurate to just translate everything she says into the opposite?


KartAnimal29;1625487 said:


> An early look at Summer and it looks Cool and Wet for the NE. I'm good with that. I hate racin when it's 100 deg. out plus the lawns don't grow


Do you like racing in the rain?


rjfetz1;1625495 said:


> Interesting you say cool & wet - BBC says hot,hot,hot
> 
> Can you guys see eye to eye? or i'll just plan on average summer.


I say hot and wet. Last winter was mild and snowless; last summer was mild and dry (apart from an isolated few nasty weeks early on and again later). This winter has been severe and snowy, so the karmic pattern that follows is that this summer will be triple digits and raining a lot. At least that boiling rain will wash away this winter's salt. /complete BS forecast and I hope I'm wrong


----------



## fishinRI13

Here you go guys. Some entertainment for the day. 



Its "The Snow Plow Man"


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1625495 said:


> Interesting you say cool & wet - BBC says hot,hot,hot
> 
> Can you guys see eye to eye? or i'll just plan on average summer.


I have my reasons why I say cool and wet but I'm going to hold them to myself. One of you might call them guys that have them nice white jackets that close in the back :laughing: Just have to hold off a bit more to see if a few things do happen


----------



## quigleysiding

Be nice to get out on mon. I keep wanting to take the sanders out but it seems we keep getting one more. Every week I think. This weekend I will unload the trucks then It happens again. Maybe snow in the forcast, :laughing:

What happened to spell check?


----------



## KartAnimal29

quigleysiding;1625510 said:


> Be nice to get out on mon. I keep wanting to take the sanders out but it seems we keep getting one more. Every week I think. This weekend I will unload the trucks then It happens again. Maybe snow in the forcast, :laughing:
> 
> What happened to spell check?


Don't look for a warm up till the 2nd week of April and there are 2 more snow potentials after Monday's system


----------



## lawn king

Last season was super hot! I cant see another summer that hot back to back? We are due for a cooler wet season here, last one was 2008.


----------



## KartAnimal29

theholycow;1625506 said:


> If she's *consistently* wrong, would it be accurate to just translate everything she says into the opposite?
> 
> Do you like racing in the rain?


Yup

Nope. I run Asphalt Oval Slick Tires. All tho I have been out on the Track at Race Pace and it's started to rain, get's fun


----------



## rjfetz1

lawn king;1625516 said:


> Last season was super hot! I cant see another summer that hot back to back? We are due for a cooler wet season here, last one was 2008.


much prefer cool and wet. keeps the grass growing and comfy to work in.



KartAnimal29;1625509 said:


> I have my reasons One of you might call them guys that have them nice white jackets that close in the back :laughing:


----------



## aclawn

Yesterday wait and see.










Today it's coming north.:bluebounc


----------



## BBC co

Drought/ precipitation:

As most of us are aware, the weather pattern for this March is immensely different than last March. It was the same for Winter 2012-2013 when compared to Winter 2011-2012. While first half of Winter 2012-2013 was mild; the second half was anything but, the warm snaps gave way to waves of cold moving out of Canada. The pattern was very active with coastal storm after coastal storm hitting the region, resulting in most areas in the Northeast seeing average to above average snowfall.

With this year's average to above average snowfall for the vast majority of us; the Northeast has reversed the drought conditions from last year.

The snowpack will translate to a more favorable environment during the growing season for agriculture in most areas across the Northeast.

For the nation's midsection the picture is not so bright. The Heartland is enduring the worst U.S. drought since the Great Dust Bowl of the 1930's. So while recent rain and snowstorms across the Plains was welcomed with open arms; The impact will be fleeting.

Unfortunately, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) April, May, June precipitation forecast indicates equal chance of either above or below normal moisture, but a better chance for greater than average temperatures. All this would do is aid in increasing dryness of the soil in the Midwest and Southern Plains.

But as I said, the outlook is much better for the Northeast. Because of the cold hanging around longer, we will see lower soil temperatures which will cause lower evaporation rates. Also there will be less danger of cold snaps that would kill budding, which was not the case last year. Last year many of us loss plants in the garden. Also the trees budded very early, only to lose them to a cold snap, which put stress on the trees in the Northeast.



















NOAA temperature outlook for Spring 2013

If you look at the chart you will see MA, VT, NH, and ME along with the rest of the region, are labeled EC, which means the Northeast has as much of a chance to see above average precipitation, as it does below average. But I think, the Northeast should see average precipitation This combined with the deep snowpack will allow for much more available water for personal, agriculturally, and recreationally. This should keep this year's Northeast fire weather outlook under control.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

fishinRI13;1625508 said:


> Here you go guys. Some entertainment for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Its "The Snow Plow Man"


That's some funny ****


----------



## BBC co

NO SIGN OF SPRING ... NONE... WOW...

the new CFS climate models that go out to week 3 and week 4 to show TRENDS










THE 0Z EURO MODEL-- STRONGLY DISAGREES WITH THE 0Z NAM and 0Z GFS...

Unlike the NAM and GFS weather models which did a massive reversal early Friday morning... the EUROPEAN Model has remained very consistent . It shows the FIRST or PRIMARY low that moves into TN and KY as mcuh weaker than the 0z NAM and GFS and the PRIMARY Low stays further south ... and does NOT get into eastern OH either .

This difference in handling the PRIMARY Low impacts the forecast greatly. The Euro again has good late season Snowfall over ALL of SW VA from I-81 to Lexington VA including Roanoke and Blacksburg. the 0z NAM and GFS does not. The 0z euro has significant precip into DCA BWI and PHILLY but not NYC or CT.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1625120 said:


> Great point.
> 
> I sell my services as a management tool to PM's. I like to show them that it isn't all about my bottom line. I have my pricing set up so I am profitable anytime I leave the yard. I do not need to charge for two full service pushes when the contract perimeters just barely qualify it. I believe this shows the PM's that I am not just looking to charge as much as I can whenever possible, and in some way, I am looking out for their own financial responsibility to the people they are employed by. I believe this to create a sense of trust between myself and the PM. I save time and money by not having shovelors and plows scrapping the ground while still providing a comprehensive snow and ice management program.
> 
> With he pretreating, you lessen the chance of any slip and falls dramatically as opposed to leaving two inches on the ground before you go to push.
> 
> I know this may have all sounded kind of fruity but it works well. If I had a nickle for every PM I talked to that complained about multiple visits and unauthorized this and that's from prior contractors..... Doing what I wrote above, I am pretty much left alone to do as I see fit because they know that I am a responsible, fiscally accountable service provider.


I dont mean to keep bringing up a topic from 5 pages ago, but I cant agree enough with your business philosophy

We try to hold to the exact same standards in all aspects of our business (really dont know or care to know any other way)

we pretreat often (as the event dictates) for safety and to give us time to assemble the crew.

We plow with the storm and it makes it more efficient if there is a little product down beforehand

We limit the pretreat to high pedestrian traffic areas and will sometimes treat during the storm if the machines start to glaze the pavement over

Pretty cheap slip & fall insurance if you ask me

Even if you have a slip & fall being able to document due diligence in ice control will be a huge + in your favor come litigation time

Was checking my records and we're close to 100tons this year on one commercial lot alone

On a side note I just picked up my first load of magic salt to mix with the remainder of my 50/50 mix

didnt even get a chance to test it out

Just wondering Ducati what you pay for your product

I paid 130 a ton--hope its all what they say it is

Will it keep till next year if covered?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## rjfetz1

siteworkplus;1625572 said:


> Pretty cheap slip & fall insurance
> 
> Even if you have a slip & fall being able to document due diligence in ice control will be a huge + in your favor come litigation time.


When I asked ducati about pretreating I was refering to mostly resi's. Pretreating or not commercial work is outlined in the contract. My question was non commercial. Don't matter what you do you will end up loosing a slip/fail claim. Have NEVER heard of a win for contractor. Most likely be settled out of court.


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
It's really beginning to look a lot like Christmas across New England. Only 278 shopping days left.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Record blocking patterns fueling extreme weather: detailed look at why it's so cold
Posted by Rick Grow on March 21, 2013 at 11:20 am

Record blocking patterns fueling extreme weather: detailed look at why it's so cold
Posted by Rick Grow on March 21, 2013 at 11:20 am
Many a March has featured wild gyrations in temperatures from start to finish, but the extremes of this month and a year ago have given "springtime variability" a completely new meaning. The meteorology behind our current bone-chillingly cold weather is every bit as impressive as that which drove a stunning heat wave exactly one year ago.









These hot and cold events arose from two large atmospheric "blocks," last year's - which brought the heat - was anchored close to home while this year's formed 2,000-plus miles away over Greenland in recent days. It's this second blocking pattern that is steering sub-zero cold out of the Polar region into the U.S. While much of this chilled air mass over the U.S. is not historically cold, 63 percent more daily snowfall records have been set so far this month compared to March 2012. Additional opportunities for record-setting snow will greet the Midwest and parts of the East in coming days.









514 daily snowfall records were broken in March 2012, primarily across the Western U.S. Through the first two thirds of this month, 847 new records have been set, with the lion's share of these record-breakers occurring over the Midwest.

Meanwhile, Washington, D.C. - presently running one degree colder than average and near normal precipitation-wise - can expect temperatures to feel winter-like through month's end. A near-record low value of the Arctic Oscillation (AO) - the climate index that measures the difference in relative pressure between the Arctic and mid-latitudes - is partly responsible for the unseasonable chill.
Just how low has the AO tanked? The AO index plummeted to -5.6 on Wednesday, a historically low value. It's possible that the measurement taken today, tomorrow or over the weekend will be even more extreme, nearing or surpassing the most negative daily values appearing in the top half of the table below.










The daily AO index has decreased to -5 or lower on 12 separate occasions since 1950. Four, or one third, of these periods occurred during the winter of 2009-10. Prior to the December 20-25, 2009 period, it had been nearly 25 years since daily AO values dropped below -5.

The flow pattern roughly 18,000 feet above sea level (at the 500 mb level) serves as another manifestation of this record-challenging Arctic block. Forecasters at the Weather Prediction Center had called for positive height anomalies (which imply warmer than normal temperatures) between 350-400m to the north and west of Greenland. Underneath this exceptionally strong ridge or bump in the jet stream, an air mass supporting high temperatures up to 20 degrees below normal has plunged into the Washington, D.C. area today.









Blocking ridge over Polar region traps cold trough over continental U.S. Black "X" marks denote positive height anomalies of 375m or greater. Red "X" mark near Washington, D.C. indicates region where the trough is strongest relative to normal (negative height anomalies of 250m or greater).


----------



## BBC co

As stated, a blocking pattern like this ranks among the strongest ever; to further illustrate that fact, I have plotted the 500 mb height composite anomaly from the 12 separate dates on which the AO plunged to its most negative values in recorded history. The composite, shown below, reveals positive anomalies in excess of 350m near Greenland - neatly matching the current block's intensity.









One more remarkable aspect of this major league block: observations over Greenland are threatening to break the worldwide record for highest barometric pressure of 1083.3 mb, set on Dec. 31, 1968 in Siberia. NCEP's Ocean Prediction Center analyzed the surface map (from Tuesday night) below, which features a high pressure center of at least 1074 mb over Greenland.









Last March's heat wave was also impressive from a meteorological standpoint, but certainly more extreme from a temperature record-setting perspective. A dominant block had developed over eastern North America, though positive anomalies (250m) were considerably lower. The more southerly position of the ridge and the clockwise flow pattern around it, which circulated very warm, moist air from the southwest Atlantic and Gulf of Mexico into areas from the Plains east - coupled with antecedent ground warmth from the winter of 2011-12 and an utter lack of snow cover over the northern tier - mostly explain why March 2012 was so warm.









Though it fell short of matching the meteorological extremities of the March 2013 blocking event, the March 2012 heat wave set far more (over 36 times as many) temperature records. Consider that 6,216 daily warmest maximum temperature and 6,237 warmest minimum temperature records had been established in March 2012; by comparison, just 223 coldest maximum temperature and 120 coldest minimum temperature records have been broken to date in March 2013.
In short, the last two Marches have forced Washingtonians to embrace the extreme, ranging from an early summer to a late winter, scorching spring heat to a freakin' cold vernal equinox, mega-stateside ridge to an all-time great Arctic block.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...fueling-extreme-washington-d-c-march-weather/


----------



## lawn king

rjfetz1;1625522 said:


> much prefer cool and wet. keeps the grass growing and comfy to work in.


2008 and 2009 were amazing seasons for fertillizing companys here on the south shore! 2010 was a disaster, worst drought ever for this area! We went from gods to goons with the changing of the calender!


----------



## BBC co

This sounds like this summer


----------



## BBC co

The snow for southeastern New England is pulling to the east...... The cold air will hang on for at least for the next 7-10 days.

As for our Monday Tuesday storm

It is just starting to come onshore in the Pacific Northwest. The storm looks to dump 12-18 inches in the higher elevations west of Denver. it will then move into the Plains dropping quite a bit of much needed snow. The Primary will then move into the Great Lakes. And as we have seen time after time, the primary will slow and transfer its energy to a secondary. The snow treat right now looks to be Philly to NYC especially in the higher elevations north and west of those locations. DC could finely see a decent snowstorm.

on the Map I've drawn in a lot of features....it's a bit busy but it's all important.

The storm should take the track laid out in red. The purple line showing the jet stream will play an active role in developing this storm. The Jet will also play a role over Dixie alley and Tennessee Valley. The Jet is forecasted to be 150 -160 KT over the Deep South. The warmth over Texas looks to move into the southern Plains into the Tennessee Valley. With all the moisture and upper air support it will set off thunderstorms, and some of those thunderstorms should be severe, starting tomorrow afternoon and going into Sunday. The storms will fire along the cold front.....right now, it looks like mostly a wind/hail event. But a few tornadoes are quite possible.

The next coastal and the last coastal are sort of linked. By that I mean, depending on how far north the last coast can move, will have a lot to say about the strength of track of the coastal next week.

The models are coming to a consensus. However they still disagree with the track of the secondary....

Euro keeps most of the snow south of NYC into the Mid Atlantic.
GFS has the snow into Southeast New York State and southern New England.

NAM has the snow into Central New York State and Central New England.

GGEM still shows a strong storm bringing heavy snow into Central New England and New York State

The cold weather pattern will continue in the Northeast through next week. There are signs of a pattern shift next month, but it had to come sometime right.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1625637 said:


> This sounds like this summer


Not for me. Come 3 pm on Friday's I'm home loading up to go to the track for the weekend. Never let your job control your life me friend. If I don't finish what I was doing on Friday , it get's done on Monday. All my customers are told that and I make sure they fully understand it.


----------



## DFLS

I think these weather extremes with the blocking patterns will only get worse overall in years to come. The storms have been bigger and more numerous lately. We are getting more and more '100 year' storms in the same season. I wouldn't be surprised to see a blizzard that stalls over SNE that dumps 48"+ at some point.


----------



## BBC co

ya DFLS I posted a bit about that a ways back, in the next 5 years winter storms being more intense and frequent atleast for the 5 year period. Reflecting the recorded sever weather patterns of I think it was 50 yrs or 60 and where we are in the cycle is in line with some historical storms.


----------



## KartAnimal29

DFLS;1625645 said:


> I think these weather extremes with the blocking patterns will only get worse overall in years to come. The storms have been bigger and more numerous lately. We are getting more and more '100 year' storms in the same season. I wouldn't be surprised to see a blizzard that stalls over SNE that dumps 48"+ at some point.


You are 100 % correct my friend. This also goes along with my thinking on how I believe this Summer will be Cool and Wet. I believe from here on out we start to see a big change in the Weather and it all start's with the End of the Solar Max this year, which has pretty much already started in my eyes.

You have to look at the Whole Pic. , not just part of it.


----------



## BBC co

I like pics


----------



## KartAnimal29

Just got back in and looked at the 12z so far and I'm pleased  Now we just need the EURO to get onboard this Trend


----------



## BBC co

I hope it's a cool summer I always end up doing interior finish work and sweating my ass off in half finished. I hate the heat will take year round winter any time


----------



## KartAnimal29

The Euro caves to the NAM/CMC :laughing: If the EURO shows this same solution it's game on Boys


----------



## unhcp

So our last shot for snow is Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## KartAnimal29

unhcp;1625692 said:


> So our last shot for snow is Monday/Tuesday?


Last shot :laughing: There are 2 more behind this one


----------



## V_Scapes

http://collaboration.cmc.ec.gc.ca/cmc/cmdn/pcpn_type/pcpn_type_gem_reg.html


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1625698 said:


> Last shot :laughing: There are 2 more behind this one


hey kart when are you thinking for threats


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1625590 said:


> When I asked ducati about pretreating I was refering to mostly resi's. Pretreating or not commercial work is outlined in the contract. My question was non commercial. Don't matter what you do you will end up loosing a slip/fail claim. Have NEVER heard of a win for contractor. Most likely be settled out of court.


In MA, it's the opposite with a slip and fall claim.... The law is written so that gross negligence on the contractors behalf must be proven for the claimant to be awarded a judgement. Meaning that if you went to the property within a reasonable time and serviced the area properly, the contractor will "win". I put win in parenthesis because it still costs attorney's fees if the suit is not being covered by your insurance for whatever reason. It all has to do with weather being an act of god, and not something that a person or company caused to fall from the sky. So as long as there was a service done on the property related to snowfall and a decent job was done, there is little to no way to win any type of settlement as a claimant in a MA civil court.


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1625702 said:


> hey kart when are you thinking for threats


The one for Monday is looking better and better, the other ones are to far out to talk about. But they are showing up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Is Monday coming north into MA?


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## KartAnimal29

2006Sierra1500;1625722 said:


> Is Monday coming north into MA?


Per the EURO No. It clips the coast of CT. Other models show it making it's way up to the CT MA line, and east


----------



## KartAnimal29

V , That's one member. means nothing. Look at the Mean


----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1625572 said:


> I dont mean to keep bringing up a topic from 5 pages ago, but I cant agree enough with your business philosophy
> 
> We try to hold to the exact same standards in all aspects of our business (really dont know or care to know any other way)
> 
> we pretreat often (as the event dictates) for safety and to give us time to assemble the crew.
> 
> We plow with the storm and it makes it more efficient if there is a little product down beforehand
> 
> We limit the pretreat to high pedestrian traffic areas and will sometimes treat during the storm if the machines start to glaze the pavement over
> 
> Pretty cheap slip & fall insurance if you ask me
> 
> Even if you have a slip & fall being able to document due diligence in ice control will be a huge + in your favor come litigation time
> 
> Was checking my records and we're close to 100tons this year on one commercial lot alone
> 
> On a side note I just picked up my first load of magic salt to mix with the remainder of my 50/50 mix
> 
> didnt even get a chance to test it out
> 
> Just wondering Ducati what you pay for your product
> 
> I paid 130 a ton--hope its all what they say it is
> 
> Will it keep till next year if covered?


Benefits of magic salt are more than just being more effective at melting ice than standard salt. Which it is down to somewhere around 32 degrees, where MS is roughly -18 degrees

There is a "residual" effect from the 'magic" that bonds to the surface it is applied to and makes achieving a "black pavement" effect much easier than with standard RS. Also, if pretreated before a storm, the scrape is straight to pavement even if you've had cars running amuck through the lot prior to plowing service making ice ruts everywhere.

Also, You can plan on using 30% to half as much MS in comparison to RS saving you time AND money since you lay down less, and return to the yard less frequently for refills.

Also, the "magic" reduces the corrosive effects of RS, and therefore makes it much more equipment friendly, and much easier on the greenery. (less burnt grass).

To answer your question, Yes MS is worth every penny if you utilize it properly. I would NOT be adding it into a sand salt mix. Wont hurt, but you will loose the benefits of using it straight. Such as the selling point that your PM will not have to spend anywhere near as much money cleaning the hallways and carpets of his or her building during and after the season due to sand permeating EVERYTHING. This is especially true for GYMS.

The amount of liquid applied to the standard RS pile can vary greatly from vendor to vendor. I bought a spreader off of a guy this season who had a pile at his yard and it was light brown, which means it had a relatively light amount of magic mixed in. The stuff I use is freshly wet, and literally sopping wet at the bottom of the pile and is dark brown to the point that it looks like straight sand from a distance. It does dry out in time which leads me to my next point, and the answer to your last question.

Magic Salt IMHO is best mixed as used. So set up your supply in a few different orders throughout the season. If you're doing 100 tons, you should be buying 55 gallon drums and mixing yourself at your yard. (IMHO) Save a little cash, and you control the mixture instead of taking someone else's word.


----------



## BBC co

euro


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
This is a map of "temperature anomaly" at about 6000 feet in altitude, valid Friday evening, April 5. Temperature anomaly means how different from normal, and temperatures at 6000 feet usually can correspond decently with surface level. Notice how the Northeast is below normal for temperature? Warmth is out west. This indicates there is no break in the below normal temperature pattern at least through the first week of April. Before we go off the deep end, though, keep in mind average high temperatures climb to the lower 50s by that point, so even squeezing out a day near normal is going to feel good. Just interesting to see colder-than-normal spring weather extending so long into the season after such a mild spring last year - essentially, our "winter" pattern has yet to break. Truthfully, whenever it finally does, there may be so much warm built out west that we eventually just surge into summer-like heat. We shall see - that's obviously a while down the line.


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## KartAnimal29

There must be a million people watching the NAM right now cuz it slow as ship


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Eastern Region HQ
Yet another late winter storm will impact the Ohio Valley, central Appalachian and mid Atlantic regions Sunday into Monday. A low will move into the Ohio Valley on Sunday, with another center developing off the North Carolina coast. This coastal low will become the main storm center by Monday morning, tracking east northeast well offshore by Monday night.

There are the following uncertainties with this storm:
- How far north will the coastal storm make it before moving out to sea. A track further north could bring more snow northward across PA to the NYC metro area
- How warm the air right near the ground will be, especially at lower elevations. Warmer near surface air will melt some of the snow as it falls, reducing accumulations. This is especially likely during the daytime due to the higher late March sun compared to the winter months. Snow is also more likely to accumulate roads during the night since paved surfaces are typically a little warmer than grassy areas, especially during the daytime.

Also, since we are nearing the full moon, astronomical tides will be a little higher than usual. This in combination with the northeast winds associated with the developing coastal storm could cause some coastal flooding from the Delmarva peninsula to Long Island Sound. Please follow your local NWS Forecast office for local details on our latest winter storm.


----------



## rjfetz1

ducaticorse;1625717 said:


> In MA, it's the opposite with a slip and fall claim.... The law is written so that gross negligence on the contractors behalf must be proven for the claimant to be awarded a judgement. Meaning that if you went to the property within a reasonable time and serviced the area properly, the contractor will "win". I put win in parenthesis because it still costs attorney's fees if the suit is not being covered by your insurance for whatever reason. It all has to do with weather being an act of god, and not something that a person or company caused to fall from the sky. So as long as there was a service done on the property related to snowfall and a decent job was done, there is little to no way to win any type of settlement as a claimant in a MA civil court.


Interesting...was this set up by Mitt?


----------



## KartAnimal29

The NAM ULL weaker and further north compared to 12z. Good News Boys 

Off to have a few  now


----------



## siteworkplus

ducaticorse;1625731 said:


> Benefits of magic salt are more than just being more effective at melting ice than standard salt. Which it is down to somewhere around 32 degrees, where MS is roughly -18 degrees
> 
> There is a "residual" effect from the 'magic" that bonds to the surface it is applied to and makes achieving a "black pavement" effect much easier than with standard RS. Also, if pretreated before a storm, the scrape is straight to pavement even if you've had cars running amuck through the lot prior to plowing service making ice ruts everywhere.
> 
> Also, You can plan on using 30% to half as much MS in comparison to RS saving you time AND money since you lay down less, and return to the yard less frequently for refills.
> 
> Also, the "magic" reduces the corrosive effects of RS, and therefore makes it much more equipment friendly, and much easier on the greenery. (less burnt grass).
> 
> To answer your question, Yes MS is worth every penny if you utilize it properly. I would NOT be adding it into a sand salt mix. Wont hurt, but you will loose the benefits of using it straight. Such as the selling point that your PM will not have to spend anywhere near as much money cleaning the hallways and carpets of his or her building during and after the season due to sand permeating EVERYTHING. This is especially true for GYMS.
> 
> The amount of liquid applied to the standard RS pile can vary greatly from vendor to vendor. I bought a spreader off of a guy this season who had a pile at his yard and it was light brown, which means it had a relatively light amount of magic mixed in. The stuff I use is freshly wet, and literally sopping wet at the bottom of the pile and is dark brown to the point that it looks like straight sand from a distance. It does dry out in time which leads me to my next point, and the answer to your last question.
> 
> Magic Salt IMHO is best mixed as used. So set up your supply in a few different orders throughout the season. If you're doing 100 tons, you should be buying 55 gallon drums and mixing yourself at your yard. (IMHO) Save a little cash, and you control the mixture instead of taking someone else's word.


Thanx for your response

I didnt want to mix with the 50/50 but the PM insists on sand with the salt

Trying to appease him and stretch the remainder of my sand/salt to the end of the year

Your right about looking like sand-cant tell the difference

I was going to do my own blend next year as a matter of fact
and also try to move the PM's position on sand

The sand/salt is wreaking havoc on my equipment as it is hard to wash off especially in 20 degree weather--Gets caught up in the track system of the skidsteer and have to move it back to the shop to properly clean it--not always an option

Can you give me a name of a vendor? -want to compare pricing

Go Army


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1625757 said:


> The NAM ULL weaker and further north compared to 12z. Good News Boys
> 
> Off to have a few  now


:salute::waving:

Waiting for the NAM on GReart is terrible cause it has an additional delay oh brutal every time it runs lol


----------



## ducaticorse

rjfetz1;1625755 said:


> Interesting...was this set up by Mitt?


Recently here was some issues brought up regarding the legality of a property owner or a contractor being responsible for acts of god. The verdict was basically as long as an honest effort was made to render the are safe within a reasonable time frame, there is no liability. Slip and falls are so ******** to begin with. like, how do you prove you slipped on ice when you file the claim a week later? You can throw water down on an area in freezing temps and create ice easily.

Now, if its a week after the blizzard, and all entrances and walkways ar solid ice, thats another story......


----------



## BBC co




----------



## ducaticorse

siteworkplus;1625758 said:


> Thanx for your response
> 
> I didnt want to mix with the 50/50 but the PM insists on sand with the salt
> 
> Trying to appease him and stretch the remainder of my sand/salt to the end of the year
> 
> Your right about looking like sand-cant tell the difference
> 
> I was going to do my own blend next year as a matter of fact
> and also try to move the PM's position on sand
> 
> The sand/salt is wreaking havoc on my equipment as it is hard to wash off especially in 20 degree weather--Gets caught up in the track system of the skidsteer and have to move it back to the shop to properly clean it--not always an option
> 
> Can you give me a name of a vendor? -want to compare pricing
> 
> Go Army


It is an easy sell to a PM if he's responsible for the interior of the building, walk ways and line striping in the parking lot. It's a no brainer actually. Just put together a little power point for him, and he'll give it a shot if he's not a total wank.

Sand kills equipment worse than salt. It gets EVERYWHERE and wrecks bearings fittings, you name it. Plus with magic salt, you never have to worry about clumping or freezing in your spreader again if you cover it up after you fill.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## DFLS

KartAnimal29;1625650 said:


> You are 100 % correct my friend. This also goes along with my thinking on how I believe this Summer will be Cool and Wet. I believe from here on out we start to see a big change in the Weather and it all start's with the End of the Solar Max this year, which has pretty much already started in my eyes.
> 
> You have to look at the Whole Pic. , not just part of it.


I noticed the record snows in Japan also. 15 FEET in one storm Feb 21,2013. Same type of anomalous blocking pattern?


----------



## BBC co

another victim of the blocking


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1625819 said:


> another victim of the blocking


Is that bad?


----------



## BBC co

nothing a little paint won't fix.

so I seen this development on fb lol, the model pics are good the text is pretty useless other then the bolded trend info if you were here last night you understand lol

*we start @ March 21, 2013, 7:38pm the night in reference hahahahaaa
**Last modified: March 22, 2013, 8:23am 
*









*@ By Quincy Vagell on March 22, 2013, 5:15pm
Last modified: March 22, 2013, 5:20pm
we change the story *


----------



## BBC co




----------



## siteworkplus

BBC co;1625819 said:


> another victim of the blocking


My dads a T.V. repair man

He's got a rad set of tools

I can fix it!


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Groundhog charged with "misrepresentation of early spring"


----------



## DFLS

ducaticorse;1625822 said:


> Is that bad?


The tracks are still in good shape...


----------



## BBC co

so I looked at the 18z GFS defiantly looking better finally showing snow for us minor but it's all about the tracking and it's north 
u can see se ma no snow here


























now snow in se ma


----------



## BBC co

last run no snow in se ma


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Chance right now of plowable?


----------



## BBC co

It's getting close to that ranges from a 1/2" in boston on this run of the gfs to 2" in the darker spot in ct so if this north trend keeps up the 2" should make it;s way up to boston and the euro trending north is a good sign of this also

A look at radar, convective snow showers will dissipate when the Sun goes down. The Squalls will diminish during the evening into the early overnight...in the squalls visibility will be reduced so drive with caution .

















so here is the euro again from this afternoon showing snow and the gfs as talked about now reflects around the same amounts of snow averaged, next steps are for these two to keep showing us snow and then sunday the nam will give us a pretty good idea of how much and where, last night it was right on really with the snow amounts and south location


----------



## BBC co

definitely not reliable but gives you an idea of whos in the areas for it to rise in amounts and again just that Boston & ct , ri are in the loop is all that matters at this point past days we were to far north so to say there is a chance here it is


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^That map sucks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I'm hoping it misses us completely and doesn't snow again until next year.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

This is GP right now...


----------



## BBC co

this will be more for our area I assume

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Very early snow estimate for Monday will air on News at 9, 10, midnight on NECN. Will post here during 9pm hour.


----------



## BBC co

People from Boston to Long Island to Delaware are reporting seeing a meteor streak across the sky around 8pm. Unconfirmed reports say it has crashed in Delaware. Crews in route to confirm. Did you see it?
UPDATE: Photo via 'uruptv' from instagram - we have NOT been able to confirm. We believe this picture is from a meteor in 2012 in South America and looks similar or the same to what everyone saw tonight









Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
So here's where we stand on the green flash of light in the Northeast sky...So far, this event is termed a "fireball" - covers anything entering atmosphere from space junk to meteor. Green hue, bright streak of the magnitude of a firework reported New England to Washington DC. Ronald Dantowitz, astronomy expert, explains this fireball, whatever caused by, likely object size of grapefruit to table. There is a report from WBOC-TV in Maryland/Delaware area of possible meteorite hitting MD/DE state line. HOWEVER...There are NO reports of sonic boom or any noise whatsoever with this streak, making collision of anything seem unlikely...and even more unlikely that someone would know if such a collision happened, save for seeing a small rock fall from the sky. That's not to say something couldn't have fallen - but either way, there is always speculation, misinformation, and guesswork early in these events. Bottom line: fireball from small object entering atmosphere.
---------------------
Breaking News- MBIQ Detects NJ MD DC VT NY PA ME MA VA WV DE Bolide Fireball Meteor 22MAR2013
Bright, long duration, fragmentation - Meteorites MAYBE!?
This was a MAJOR meteor event! Seen in at least 11 STATES!
Map will be generated ASAP; given my time allowance; this will be in several hours given the volume of reports.

UPDATES Pending; check back! Bookmark this site for easy reference-
http://lunarmeteoritehunters.blogspot.jp/

We need your meteor sighting reports; plase file a meteor sighting report on this website; thank you!
http://thelatestworldwidemeteorrepo...12/december-2011-meteorfireball-sighting.html

Please post a link to this website on Facebook, Twitter, Youtube and your local news; we need as many reports as possible; thanks! Check your security cameras and search for photos; please email NO reports but do email and videos or photos- Thank you!
[email protected]

Initial Meteor Sighting Reports-
22MARCH2013 Cliff Livesay Sykesville, MD, USA 19:55:00 4 sec W-E Bright white Moon No Caught it from the corner of my eye out the window, watched it streak acrross and burn out.

22MAR2013 Mark Nucker Ellicot City, MD 21042 19.57 2-3 seconds left to right north to east green-blue bright as moon don't know moved quickly descending

22MAR2013 Eric Schwartz Middletown, DE USA 19:55:00 ~2 seconds N-E Fasing NE multi-colored aqua orange, red bright as the mood it seems like little flashes of light traled off the main object, object disapeared after a coupled of seconds, cloudless conditions none

22MAR2013 Stephen Clarksburg, MD, United States 7:56 PM EST 4 seconds South East White, yellow and orange. Huge Full moon bright Yes one piece fell off It looked like 20 times the size of a normal shooting star. looked very close. and had a very long tail

22MAR2013 Pankowski Rockville, MD 19:54 (Eastern) 4-5 seconds West to East (facing north) White with white then green tail Same as moon Had a tail Very bright, headed in a slight downward direction

22MAR2013 Jim Towson, MD, USA 20:50:00 4 - 4 seconds Facing northeast, tarveled north to east Green with a yellow tail / no sound At least as bright as the moon None observed Beautiful!

22MAR2013 Lucas Springfield, VA 1952 Eastern 8 NNW to SSE Blue/no sound A little brighter than a full moon. No None

22MAR2013 M laRoi Mt airy, md 1950 approx 10 + sec West to east Bright white Bright like a spotlight Slight Just a bright meteor

22MAR2013 Aashima Kapoor Melville, NY USA 19:58 EST 10 sec N-S Burning blue and orange Same as the moon No Slow moving across the sky

22MAR2013 Michael Norquist Baltimore MD 19:53:00 Duration 3-4 seconds East to West Green Fire ball with long white tail Sun Large ball Caught it at the very end of the decent but I must have been within 75-100 miles of it because it was very large and clear in color and form

22MAR2013 Andy Voyer MAPLE SHADE NJ 1950 3-5 seconds in view Facing NE/ traveled N-S Long tail Green in color Brighter than moon sparkled like parts falling off and burning up. had a long tail blew my mind

22MAR2013 hank schwedes delran, nj, usa 19:55 edt 10 sec w to e white/yellow/green no sound moon no arced across sky until behind building.

22MAR2013 Martin Edison New Jeresey 19:48 EST 2 secs West-East blue/lilac more bright thatn venus Yes, eventually glowed and sounded like it exploded hjad a lilac/bluish color

22MAR2013 John Westchester County, NY 1955 4secs East/West Blue, Yellow, White Very bright Yes Quite large, bright, like a firework

22MAR2013 Courtney blairstown 7:55 pm ET 7 seconds United States yellow and orange brighter than the moon had a fire trail Was so close... it seemed closer than the airplanes fly, and it lite up the whole sky

22MAR2013 J moore Richmond, VA 20:00:00 maybe 2 seconds not sure - for me it was left to right and heading down it was very bright green brighter then an airplane that is very close - as bright as the moon on a clear night no I've never seen anything like it - my husband and son were in the car behind me and the first thing they said when they got out was "did you see that????" It was amazing.

22MAR2013 Errickson family Changewater NJ 20:00:00 ~7sec E White, Orange, Yellow, Green. No sound. moon looked like it looked like sparks at the end. I almost thought it was a really bright plane.

22MAR2013 Bob Toms River, NJ USA 7:28 pm EST 5-10 sec west to east no sound ground light up, meteor was turning yellow thn red then broke up over the Atlantic as a lightening bolt yes many 4 or 5 a very big meteor before it broke up

22MAR2013 Katherine Girona Nutley, NJ 07110 USA 1955 EDT 10 to 15 seconds North to South East White ball with firey tail. Same as moon there was a trail from the fireball Saw event from parking lot.. overhead toward South East

22MAR2013 Jennifer Castleton, New York, USA 20:00 EST daylight savings time 4 seconds Facing south, the fireball was seen travelling from right to left (west to east) white fireball, no sound blindingly bright, like a firework, bigger than a street light yes, many "sparks" separating Biggest one I've ever seen!

22MAR2013 Holden Hagerstown, MD 19:55 EASTERN STANDARD 4 to 5 seconds Looking North East, Traveling South Light Blue/White in color. Streaking and then finally disintegrating into pieces Brighter than the moon but not enough to light up the sky it lightly fragmented near the end of its visible path Very clear view of the object

22MAR2013 michelle galperin garnet valley, pa 8:00 pm est 10 sec south left to right flash of light like a shooting star moon not sure looked like a shooting star

22MAR2013 Mike Dunellen, NJ EST 20:00 3 seconds from directly above going South white/green, no sound brighter than venus, started with a very bright camera flash some the flash was so bright I thought there had been a nearby explosion

22MAR2013 michelle galperin garnet valley, pa 8:00 pm est 10 sec south left to right flash of light like a shooting star moon not sure looked like a shooting star

22MAR2013 David Hiergesell Saint Leonard 19:58 EST 5 seconds N-S Left to Right White to Yellow Very Fast Very bright for five seconds. Sound like airplane thirty seconds later Way brighter than Venus. This was a biggie. Turned yellow and disintegrated We saw this through the winter trees in our back yard. Very bright. Biggest I've ever seen. Was expecting a very loud noise. Came 30 seconds later. Looked like it was over the Chesapeake Bay from Saint Leonard MD. Could have been farther, but the lag time in sound would indicate closer I guess.

22MAR2013 Dave New York, ny 19:52:00 3/5/2013 W to E. casing south White. No sound. Moon Yes. Beautiful

22MAR2013 jackie brown comruchmknd, va 19:05:00 6-8 seconds left to right facing north brillint green and white less than sun morethan moon no looked fairly large

22MAR2013 Frank Columbia,MD 19:45 EDT 5 sec N-S Bright White Moon, but smaller No None

22MAR2013 Anton Raguso Herndon, VA, USA 18:05:00 1-3 seconds W-E green streak of light that flashed before disappearing very bright, moon not that I could see disappeared after it flashed

22MAR2013 John Bisco Bethlehem pa Est 804pm 2 seconds W to e Yellow green white Moon Three None

22MAR2013 Pam Tauer Glen Allen 20:00:00 5-6 seconds West to East Green Very bright, green No North of Richmond

22MAR2013 Jennifer Sumy Adams, MA 19:52:00 10-15 secobds West to East green ball of light shooting across sky moon no moving really fast.. seemed to speed up

22MAR2013 Cody Fairfax, VA, USA 19:55:00 6 seconds Right to left E facing N Bright orange no sounds Bright as a bonfire from a distance Not visibly Looked low in the sky

22MAR2013 Joshuski Waterbury 2000 10 seconds South White Red Yel Flashed Bright similar to Russian meter Flashed then went black and continued in the same trajectory No

22MAR2013 Sam Amling Westminster, MD, USA 19:50:00 3 or 4 seconds facing NE? - appeared to move from N/ NE to SE color bright white, slight blue and orange - no sound very white bright - brighter than moon bright ball with tail - no fragments both wife & I saw while closing curtains - like a falling star only bigger and brighter - very pronounced, bright and quick

22MAR2013 Alyssa Willis Pikesville 19:45:00 5-10 seconds Facing north traveled left to right Didn't hear anything. Long blue streak with the front being bigger It was very bright No parts breaking apart No photo ... Too quick

22MAR2013 Jennifer Jobstown, NJ, USA 7:56pm eastern time 3.5 seconds N-NE yellow, blue, red. sky lit up and ball shot across sky with very long tail for approx. 3-3.5 seconds Very bright behind it like a firework breaking up very close...I've seen shooting stars, this was extremely close.

22MAR2013 Annalisa Philadelphia PA USA 20:06:00 3-4 seconds Left to Right; Northwest to Southeast White head, orange and green flecks in tail, some blue Very bright, brighter than/same as sun, almost like a welder's crescent Some debris seemed to be flecking off behind, a mostly contained but slightly messy tail Fairly slow moving, very bright, looked almost like a slow firework, sort of looked like burning magnesium

22MAR2013 brian, victor reading pa 7:53:00 5 east blue/white very bright was a big ball with a long tail none was at a red light

22MAR2013 Carly C Kevin M Clinton, CT 2000 Eastern Time 6 sec Facing W, Meteor traveling N to S Bright yellow, orange with pieces breaking off venus Yes Meteor had parts breaking off and appeared to burn up entirely

22MAR2013 Adam Davis Seaford, Delaware 7:55 pm EST 2 to 3 seconds West to East, facing North Orange/White Moon Yes Like a fireball

22MAR2013 Martin Juarez Bowie, MD 1950 EST more than 10 seconds W to E light violet more than Venus yes. no photo

22MAR2013 Donnelly Rotterdam, NY, USA 19:55:00 5 sec Right to left ( SE ) Towards Albany NY Green and Blue Bright as the moon Broke into 2 pieces No photo, too quick

22MAR2013 Hillary Briarcliff Manor, NY, USA 20:00 EST 7 seconds from NW to SE white, then green, with red and green sparks between brightness of venus and moon yes! looked like an explosion kind of not really sure what this was!

22MAR2013 Dawn  Sykesville, MD, USA 7:45pm EST 5-6 sec We were headed North, fireball went left to right. Green at the front, white and yellow tail VERY bright. I thought a plane was on fire. Couldnt see well enough We were driving so it was hard to see behind some trees for the middle of it, but I slowed down in time to see it burn out.

22MAR2013 Carol Wilson Alexandria 1955 7 seconds United States coming from NW Green ball with white tail moon only saw the object streaking Saw it streaking from NW direction while I was on phone with relative. Did not know if it was missile or meteor at time. Went outside to see if anyone was harmed and listened for ambulances or emergency vehicles. Did not hear of any other reports.

22MAR2013 Jim Reston, VA 7;55 Pm EDT 8 seconds W to E Blue then green then white Venus No W from Dulles airport E

22MAR2013 Charles Burke mont vernon nh around 2000 hrs (8pm EST, +/- 1-2 mins.) 5 to 7 seconds Right to left....facing southwest...low on horizon brilliant blue/gree very bright slightly, long streak, stop...then flash again most gorgeous green/blue brilliant color I've ever seen.....heard noise like jet plane....don't know if it was related......

22MAR2013 Colin stopper Shelton, CT, USA 19:50 est 5 secs SSE Red, white, orange, blue when broken Brighter than Venus. Yes Observe when traveling south on Merritt parkway in southern CT.

22MAR2013 Zoe North east Maryland USA 20:00 eastern USA 10 seconds North or north east, left to right White then blue then red with chunks Brighter than the moon Yes Was dim at first and slow, then sped up and turned red orange as it fell and we saw bits break off

22MAR2013 Zoe North east Maryland USA 20:00 eastern USA 10 seconds North or north east, left to right White then blue then red with chunks Brighter than the moon Yes Was dim at first and slow, then sped up and turned red orange as it fell and we saw bits break off

22MAR2013 Corey Thurmont, MD 20:00:00 5 seconds Traveling North on 15, crossed to the east Green/blue tail Bright at fireworks None seen It was AWESOME!!!

22MAR2013 John Harris Egg harbor township nj usa 20:00:00 3 West to east Orange 3am Yes Long streak behind it

22MAR2013 Paul K New Rochelle, NY USA 1952 5-7 seconds W to E in S sky Green object, lasted about 5 seconds, then faded out Very bright, more than moon and Venus. Less than Sun Yes. Almost appeared to be a firework breaking apart No photos collected

22MAR2013 Dave Raleigh, NC USA 7:54 PM EST 3-4 seconds W to E along the North Horizon ended with a green tint very bright considering it was still twilight very few minor n/a

22mar2013 Heather Mahopac,ny, USA 1950 eastern 5 seconds North Green trail and very bright and low in sky Very bright No just burnt up Bright ball with green trail taill straight across the sky before it ended and disap









I like the pants tucked into the socks look myself ,oh the wtf mobile ya that's cool to.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

BBC,It's getting a little closer,i think where in for a surprise.How the euro model and snow total models look?


----------



## rjfetz1

Looks like a glancing blow at this point.


MONDAY...NOW THAT THE PARENT SHORTWAVE IS FEET-DRY AND OVER THE
ROCKIES...WE HAVE BUILDING CONFIDENCE IN THE MODEL SOLUTIONS OF A
STORM THAT MOVES OUT TO SEA SOUTH OF 40/70. THIS WOULD KEEP THE BULK
OF PCPN OFFSHORE OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. MODEL WIND FIELDS SHOW A
GOOD PAIRING OF 250 MB DIVERGENCE/850 MB CONVERGENCE MOVING ACROSS
CT/RI/SOUTHEAST MA MONDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING. THIS WOULD SUPPORT
SOME LIFT OVER THE REGION WHICH WOULD GENERATE PCPN. MODEL TEMP
FIELDS ARE RATHER WARM FOR SNOW...BUT WITH DEWPOINTS 25-30 THE WET
BULB COOLING PROCESS HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BRING SFC TEMPS DOWN TO
VALUES SUPPORTING SNOW AS THE PCPN MOVES IN. SO WE ARE FORECASTING A
RAIN/SNOW MIX BECOMING SNOW. HIGHEST POPS WILL BE ALONG THE SOUTH
COAST WITH DIMINISHING VALUES TO THE NORTH. SLIGHT CHANCE IN NH AND
NORTHERN MASS AND LIKELY ALONG THE SOUTH COAST...25-50 PCT VALUES IN
BETWEEN. WITH THE BULK OF PCPN OFFSHORE AND SFC TEMPS NEAR OR
SLIGHTLY ABOVE FREEZING THE ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE LIMITED...BUT A
LIGHT ACCUMULATION SHOULD TAKE PLACE CT-RI-SOUTHEAST MA. VALUES WILL
ADJUST A LITTLE AS THE STORM MOVES CLOSER IN TIME AND SPACE.


----------



## BBC co

The euro over night is still trending north, the snow fall map for it is more south of us but at this rate may change after lunch or overnight as it has consistently been trending north which is all that matters.

More interesting is the NAM as we get closer to the storm and it has better track record it is still showing strong storm with snow for us, it was right on with this past storms location and amounts, only thing is like this last storm it may become a matter of where does it stick not just fall.


----------



## BBC co

This GRearth says 7.09"(minus a 1/4" preexisting) for Taunton ma see if that plays out after the storm, 5" Boston - 7" down the south shore inland areas, this all falls between 12am-12pm it's showing also









GFS Shows it tracking north enough that boston get almost an inch this run but majority goes ots still needs to come north more


----------



## aclawn

Thx BBC .Next season i'm going to add a [email protected] charge to my contract!payup


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Hey I'll take that nice red dot over my area. Sweet


----------



## BBC co

Models are running now - NAM may be done already 


Tri-State Weather
We have been talking about the storm for Monday for about a week. While models were way south of the region, we caution people how this has been the pattern all winter and it may come back north. Well guess what? Models trending back north! The big question is : how hard will the snow fall? if it falls heavy it will accumulate during day. If it falls down light to moderate it will not accumulate. So we are gaining confidence that wet snow will fall but timing and intensity will be key. We also talked about how cold weather will continue for the next several days. That still has not changed. When the pattern eventually flips in april, I believe temps will spike well above normal. The problem is, we have a long way to go. Stay tuned for updated information on the snow for monday!


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1626138 said:


> When the pattern eventually flips in april, I believe temps will spike well above normal.


That's exactly my biggest concern now.


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## aclawn

the nam is right over us.


----------



## BBC co

ya I seen some thing last night on the temps in regards to the possibility of there being so much warm air backed up we just snap into summer










12z NAM is in and it continues to show a general 6-12 inch snowfall with locally higher amounts in the red and yellow shaded areas for the Sun-Tue storm. Remember this is just what this model shows and not a forecast. New 12z runs of the other models will be in later this morning/early this afternoon.

track shifted a bit south not by much


















gfs is running now


----------



## KartAnimal29

DFLS;1625788 said:


> I noticed the record snows in Japan also. 15 FEET in one storm Feb 21,2013. Same type of anomalous blocking pattern?


I don't know. But I did hear about this


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1625830 said:


> *we start @ March 21, 2013, 7:38pm the night in reference hahahahaaa
> **Last modified: March 22, 2013, 8:23am
> *


U had to go there, didn't ya :laughing:


----------



## BBC co

how could i resist :laughing:


----------



## Krrz350

so wait, she makes bad predictions AND looks like a tranny?


----------



## BBC co

i thought she resembled more the laughing zebra look myself, but now that I look more i think you are on to some thing



























we are working on extending the coast line so the storm hits us more inland


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1626191 said:


> i thought she resembled more the laughing zebra look myself, but now that I look more i think you are on to some thing


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBC co

defiantly same eyebrow, cheek and jaw structure seems a bit the same as well


----------



## KartAnimal29

EURO is out to hr48 and it's NW. this is going to be a big run

Edit : It's pretty much the same as the 0z run


----------



## BBC co

nice can't wait very interested to see what it says


----------



## darryl g

According to the NWS detailed forecast they're tossing the NAM and siding with the GFS at this point.

.SHORT TERM /6 PM THIS EVENING THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT/...
CLOUDS AND WINDS WILL DIMINISH THIS EVE WITH THE LOSS OF DAYTIME
HEATING AND MIXING. ANOTHER CHILLY NIGHT IS EXPECTED WITH LOWS IN
THE LOWER 20S TO AROUND 30 IN MOST LOCATIONS. NYC METRO MAY BE A
FEW DEGREES WARMER.

WEAK HIGH PRES AND UPPER RIDGE AXIS BUILD ACROSS THE AREA ON SUN.
CLOUDS WILL BE ON THE INCREASE AS A STORM SYSTEM OVER THE OHIO
VALLEY MOVES TOWARDS THE AREA. THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO
REDEVELOP OFF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST SUN NIGHT AND PASS SOUTHEAST
OF THE AREA ON MON. *THE NAM HAS BEEN DISREGARDED AS ITS SFC LOW
TRACK APPEARS TO BE TOO FAR TO THE N BASED ON ITS MID AND UPPER
LEVEL FIELDS. ITS BOUNDARY LAYER LOOKS TOO COLD AS WELL. THE NAM IS
ALSO THE MOST ROBUST WITH QPF WITH 1 TO 1 1/2 INCHES OF LIQUID. IN
COLLAB WITH SURROUNDING OFFICES AND WPC HAVE LEANED TOWARDS THE
GFS SOLN WHICH HAS SUPPORT FROM THE CMC/UKMET AND EC TO A DEGREE.*
P-TYPE IS A BIT CHALLENGING...ESPECIALLY WITH THE INCREASING SUN
ANGLE...BUT SOUNDINGS CURRENTLY SUPPORT MAINLY A WET SNOW EVENT
ACROSS THE ENTIRE AREA DESPITE SFC TEMPS IN THE UPPER 30S TO
AROUND 40. THERE COULD BE A MIX OF SNOW AND RAIN MON AFTN...BUT
THIS COULD ALSO BE OFFSET IF WE END UP IN HEAVIER BANDS OF PRECIP
WHICH COINCIDE WITH SNOW GROWTH REGION. SNOW RATIOS MAY ONLY BE
AVERAGE AROUND 5:1 WITH TEMPS IN THE MID 30S WHICH IS CURRENTLY
FORECASTED AND ACCOUNTING FOR EVAPORATIONAL COOLING. TOTAL SNOW
AMOUNTS REMAIN IN QUESTION DUE TO THE UNCERTAINTY WITH QPF
AMOUNTS...BOUNDARY LAYER TEMPS AND INTENSITY OF PCPN.
HOWEVER...1-3" APPEARS PLAUSIBLE AT THIS POINT. PCPN TAPERS OFF
LATE MON NIGHT AS THE STORM TRACKS OUT TO SEA.


----------



## KartAnimal29

The GFS has been garbage over the last few weeks.The NAM , JMA and GGEM have been doing very well so I'm riding them for a bit longer


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

So what are we talking about here?? in inches?


----------



## BBC co

0-16" as usual

what time was that update from darryl

and the NAM had the last storm perfect so can't say I agree with that. It also toned down the snow fall amounts last run by over 4" in some areas as it's getting more in range and reliable


----------



## darryl g

Ben, at this point it's really anybody's guess but there's a pretty good chance of 1 to 3 inches of heavy wet snow....but it could end up being nothing or a foot.


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1626222 said:


> The GFS has been garbage over the last few weeks.The NAM , JMA and GGEM have been doing very well so I'm riding them for a bit longer


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1626237 said:


>


What does that mean?


----------



## BBC co

just that it still needs to come north, from there it goes ots this run still 2 or 3 more runs before we know tho


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Ok. Thanks


----------



## BBC co

np here is a good where we are at summary.

NAM: 00z and 12z
The NAM model has been going crazy with the snowfall amounts. This model shows anywhere from 6 to 10 inches. Either the NAM is the outlier or it is picking up on a critical detail that the other models like the GFS or Euro aren't. Future model runs will be looked at closely to see if the NAM is correct or not.









NAM model 6 and 18z
This model run show a bit more snow compared to the 00z and 12z run. This shows anywhere from 8 to 12 inches of snow. That would be a huge snowstorm for late March. If this model is right, get your shovels ready.









GFS 00z and 12z
This GFS model run shows no snow. Non-snow lovers don't get too excited, the GFS has a tendency of shifting its track a lot. Today it might say no snow and tomorrow it could have a snowstorm hitting CT. This model needs to be watched closely along with the Euro. The Euro shows some light snow/flurries grazing southern CT. There is a high chance that snow will be falling in southern CT and a moderate chance of snow in the northern half of CT. The million dollar question is the exact track of the storm.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BBC co

*** 18Z NAM PREDICTS A BLIZZARD FOR RICHMOND LYNCHBURG ROANOKE CHARLOTTESVILLE

look at this .. what YOU are looking at is the 18z NAM Model that comes out 3-4pm ..OFTEN right before the TV stations come on at 5 and 6pm

now LAST NIGHT when the 0z NAM model came out and drop huge amounts of snow over se and eastern PA into central and Northern NJ into / close to NYC ...I posted on THAT Model run of the NAM and laughed at it. and course there were some who said that IF the NAM had showed huge snow for Richmond I would be embracing it.

well here we are 18 hrs later the 18z NAM is hammering central VA with a BIG snowstorm and I am STILL laughing . This solutiion is well absurd ..we are NOT NOT NOT going to see 10-20 inches of snow in central and west central and sw VA .









12z GGEM COMES SOUTH....*

with the Primary Low and the much stronger coastal Low... this means MORE snow for WVA sw VA western VA into central MD and interior eastern PA


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS was North of 12z


----------



## BBC co

this is getting funny watching the network reviews, i still think it makes it up here 
thought i posted first call last night ?? ooohhh nvm it was first guess not call, here is the old then the new from dumbt

















WBZ Weather
Latest info shows storm should stay south. Instead of a split decision, our models have come forward in agreement with the southern solution, and a miss for New England. Still the risk of spotty drizzle, or flurries Monday...but we can handle that!


----------



## BBC co

This Picture of the METEOR over RICHMOND ... the one that entered the Earth's Atmosphere over the East coast last night... from CHRISTINE HOGGAN


----------



## BBC co

Major pileup caused by the snowstorm in Colorado today on Interstate 25. Around 50 cars were involved, no fatalities, but there are injuries. 
Photo via ZoomRadar


----------



## RoseMan806

Losing faith in this storm coming north. If we get nothing plowable out of this then the sand/salt and ballast are comming out! Time to get the boats ready.


----------



## BBC co

lol there is always next weekend the colds not going anywhere soon and the storm is still 3 days out pretty much where as the timing to the transfer from the inland low and coastal are still unknown and path after










but i hear ya i want to plant a garden this year still


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hard to believe we are 36 hours or so from the start of this and we have so much disagreement in modeling


----------



## KartAnimal29

RGEM came North


----------



## BBC co

wow that's the best looking map i think has been posted this whole thread where is that from kart?


not much talk on this storm either due to uncertainty it seems, kind of ignore it and it will go away storm cast lol.
probably due to the blocking and transfer of lows?


what's bernie say anything?


----------



## BBC co

the nws and noaa are imo good for snow totals not forecasts unless they are released as thee snow is falling this year. that being said here is what nws has to say.










US National Weather Service Eastern Region HQ
Liked · a few seconds ago

Here is an update on our latest round of March worm center weather. One storm center will move onto the Ohio Valley Sunday night as another storm center intensifies off the North Carolina coast and moves out to sea during Monday. Areas along and north of the I-80 corridor into the NYC metro area and south coastal New England will be on the northern fringes of this storm. Areas along and south/east of the i-95 corridor south of I-80 will see rain mixing with the snow, limiting accumulations, especially on paved surfaces.

High astronomical tides due to the upcoming full moon combined with the onshore flow from the coastal storm could cause some minor coastal flooding during high tides Monday through Tuesday morning, mainly from the Delmarva peninsula north to Long Island Sound.


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1626332 said:


> wow that's the best looking map i think has been posted this whole thread where is that from kart?
> 
> not much talk on this storm either due to uncertainty it seems, kind of ignore it and it will go away storm cast lol.
> probably due to the blocking and transfer of lows?
> 
> what's bernie say anything?


IDK were it's from. Just seen it floating around. Ya the Blocking is what's screwing up. IDK about Bernie. I've been on the couch today , too many  last night  Plus I had to catch up on the Malaysian F1 GP and the Indy Cars.


----------



## BBC co

hahaha i was up early had a charity walk to do and make a few collections and start the chase on others. need to work on a few things this summer with billing and contracts i know that..... got some nice news of possibly working on houses down the street again at black rock country club this summer, love them houses almost more then i love driving 2 minutes to work


----------



## rjfetz1

NBC 30 says miss. Atmospheric block preventing northward movement.


----------



## KartAnimal29

SREF just went way South. NAM is running now


----------



## lucky921

That not good


----------



## BBC co

still lots of time, that blocking could break and feed a trough for all we know or let it move north either way a few runs to go before the no snow call


----------



## BBC co

Here's a look at current radar, I've drawn a white line across the image. I think most of the snow will stay south of that line.

Snow showers will diminish west to east........Tomorrow will be chilly with breezy NW winds. But we will see more Sun.

A primary low pressure system will push into the Ohio Valley tomorrow. As the primary runs into the Canadian block. The primary low will transfer to a coastal low; the Secondary will develop off the Mid-Atlantic coastline. The majority of the snow will stay closer to the NYS border into PA.

Amounts of 1-3 inches are possible across southern CT, RI, From the Finger Lake and across the NYS Southern Tier into southeast NYS, and NYC , LI, Cape Cod. The southern Berkshires and Taconics could see a snow/rain mix.

NJ 1-3 with 4 -6 possible in the northwest part of the state. PA 1-4 inches will perhaps a bit more in southeast PA.

With this being the last part of March with have a high Sun angle. So daytime accumulations will most likely be on grassy surfaces for the most part. The exception to this would be in the higher Elevations.

For areas around Central NYS and the NYS Capital District increased clouds and possibly rain/ flurries. North of Central MA and into northern NYS chances for precipitation is much lower.

Tuesday another weak upper low approaches New England from the north.


----------



## KartAnimal29

OMG is this slow again. It's only 30hr out eeerrrrrr


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

lucky921;1626381 said:


> That not good


Your right, its great.


----------



## BBC co

rofl people have no idea the torture i'm sure

fukin ben lloooooooooooooll


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Don't worry Ben, if anyone gets snow its gonna be you.


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1626401 said:


> Your right its great.


Well it's doesn't look good for your Ben


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

No snow looks good to me.


----------



## KartAnimal29

36hr Map Looking better . More to the West


----------



## KartAnimal29

This is going to be BIG


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

What the new model runs or the storm?


----------



## KartAnimal29

42hr 2 ft of snow right over Ben's House :laughing:


----------



## KartAnimal29

If the EURO show's something close to this and the GFS can hold where is was at the 18z or maybe move a tick more to the North HAHAHAHAAH


----------



## KartAnimal29

It starts to move east at hr48 , but still has precip over the region. Pretty much at the 42hr map


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1626419 said:


> If the EURO show's something close to this and the GFS can hold where is was at the 18z or maybe move a tick more to the North HAHAHAHAAH


you think it will hit boston i hope


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1626423 said:


> you think it will hit boston i hope


I don't think it will go that far north. Pretty much draw a line from the top of CT out to the coast.


----------



## BBC co

it will only hit where ben is located at the time so invite him over if you want snow


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS and RGEM come out at 11:30


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hi Res NAM


----------



## KartAnimal29

Hi Res 42hr


----------



## DFLS

I made my own map. No flip-flop computer models needed:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^I like that one. I think we should all start making our own predictions and whoever is most accurate becomes this threads ******* meteorologist


----------



## BBC co

going to bed the suspense is killing me


----------



## KartAnimal29

DFLS;1626437 said:


> I made my own map. No flip-flop computer models needed:


Cut your totals in half and draw a line from the NE CT all the way OTS. Only SE MA see's anything out of this.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

How is south central MA looking...


----------



## BBC co

Just wanted too give a quick update for the monday storm. the Sref has cut down totals big time for the tri-state area but now the NAM has come back north with bigger totals. We will watch the rest of the model runs come in tonight. The NAM has at times nailed some bigger storms but other times busted. The Sun angle this time of year is a major player. For the snow to stick during the day, it will need to come down very heavy! If the snow lingers after 6pm it will start sticking. Another question are the models handling the confluence up north? less confluence means the storm will come further north and raise totals. if they are underplaying the confluence, we will see little if any accum in the tri-state region. Right now it looks like a minor event but this does have the potential to be a "plowable event". We will keep you updated as new model runs come in tonight and during the day on Sunday so you are prepared for the monday commute.


----------



## BBC co

that's a pretty damn nice map if u made it yourself DF gonna hope the models get a copy of that before the am runz


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1626445 said:


> Just wanted too give a quick update for the monday storm. the Sref has cut down totals big time for the tri-state area but now the NAM has come back north with bigger totals. We will watch the rest of the model runs come in tonight. The NAM has at times nailed some bigger storms but other times busted. The Sun angle this time of year is a major player. For the snow to stick during the day, it will need to come down very heavy! If the snow lingers after 6pm it will start sticking. Another question are the models handling the confluence up north? less confluence means the storm will come further north and raise totals. if they are underplaying the confluence, we will see little if any accum in the tri-state region. Right now it looks like a minor event but this does have the potential to be a "plowable event". We will keep you updated as new model runs come in tonight and during the day on Sunday so you are prepared for the monday commute.


The SREF runs off the NAM I'm pretty sure and it's one run behind. So if the NAM goes south at 12z the SREF will go south at 18z. It's not always the case tho


----------



## KartAnimal29




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Come north 15 miles, just 15 miles!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Go south 500 miles, just 500 miles.


----------



## KartAnimal29

RGEM SE a bit.

Edit : I'll use this one as it's easier for you guys to make out what it's showing


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

From what I see that low is in a nice place


----------



## vlc

Can I take my sander off now?


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS is Rolling. Come on baby


----------



## KartAnimal29

vlc;1626470 said:


> Can I take my sander off now?


I'd be surprised if you guys get anything big up there. I did a few Golf Courses up you way years back


----------



## KartAnimal29

GFS isn't as good at the SREF or NAM. I'm done for the night. See you all in the morning


----------



## rjfetz1

1-3" thats it, winters over after this dusting.

Hey, dfls you just had your first lesson in meteorology, delivering wrong info to the public.
(That's ok lil brother it will get better)


----------



## theholycow

2006Sierra1500;1626459 said:


> Come north 15 miles, just 15 miles!













THEGOLDPRO;1626465 said:


> Go south 500 miles, just 500 miles.













KartAnimal29;1626468 said:


> RGEM SE a bit.
> 
> Edit : I'll use this one as it's easier for you guys to make out what it's showing
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/2ywv2c4.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> That was not easier. I can't make heads or tails of it. The other ones, I can read fine.


----------



## siteworkplus

OK whats next?


----------



## rjfetz1

siteworkplus;1626523 said:


> OK whats next?


Summer


----------



## siteworkplus

rjfetz1;1626538 said:


> Summer


Are you and Ben brothers?

I need 1 or 2 more to get rid of this Magic salt I just bought


----------



## rjfetz1

siteworkplus;1626542 said:


> Are you and Ben brothers?


Na, but we do think alike.

The meteorologists here are starting to think about hibernation.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I want one more, just to top off the bank account


----------



## siteworkplus

rjfetz1;1626551 said:


> Na, but we do think alike.


Seems like that blizzard way back took the fight out of all you Conn guys


----------



## quigleysiding

I would like to get out one more time but its not looking good for this storm.


----------



## aclawn

No it's march madness!


----------



## rjfetz1

siteworkplus;1626554 said:


> Seems like that blizzard way back took the fight out of all you Conn guys


Na, but waiting for all those 6-9", 10-16" that never happened did. Just ready to move on..........










Just a thought for next year.....


----------



## nepatsfan

darryl g;1626231 said:


> Ben, at this point it's really anybody's guess but there's a pretty good chance of 1 to 3 inches of heavy wet snow....but it could end up being nothing or a foot.


spoken like a true weatherman:laughing:


----------



## rjfetz1

aclawn;1626563 said:


> No it's march madness!


Some good games coming up........


----------



## nepatsfan

After 1 and half solid months of counseling and a couple big storms under my belt since the blizzard, I'm back to the old me and hoping for just 1 more.


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1626167 said:


>


What's the problem? how could i resist :laughing:


----------



## aclawn

It's look like the se-ct & ri & cape are in the final game of 0-16 again.


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Snow update! The euro has now jumped NW with its precip shield. Not to the extent of the NAM but it has increase amounts. The problem is the sun angle. We need to get heavy snow for it to stick during the day. All models have shifted north which is what exactly what I am concerned about and why you can not discount the NAM/JMA model runs. Right now be prepared for a minor event but this could become a plowable event if these trends continue. The next model runs that have to be watched are from 10am-2pm.


----------



## DFLS

rjfetz1;1626511 said:


> 1-3" thats it, winters over after this dusting.
> 
> Hey, dfls you just had your first lesson in meteorology, delivering wrong info to the public.
> (That's ok lil brother it will get better)


My map was just humorous insight that's all. And dreams of a big finish for the year.

'1-3" dusting'
Dusting of snow:









However, the Urban Dictionary defines a 'dusting' as "A term Midwesterners use to describe the amount of snow that has fallen on the ground, when that amount is less than fourteen feet"

Hey big brother are you going to come over to get your 'kid's' Christmas presents soon?


----------



## darryl g

Less than 24 hours until a potentially significant snowfall in the northeast and confidence is still too low to post any watches. If this turn into something bigger it's going to catch a lot of people off guard.


----------



## DFLS

darryl g;1626589 said:


> Less than 24 hours until a potentially significant snowfall in the northeast and confidence is still too low to post any watches. If this turn into something bigger it's going to catch a lot of people off guard.


Buy your gas, milk, + bread now before the public find out and mass panic ensues!

A half dozen or so more blizzards and this will be mine. I'll just hop from account to account and blast the snow away with my thrust.


----------



## darryl g

DFLS;1626596 said:


> Buy your gas, milk, + bread now before the public find out and mass panic ensues!
> 
> A half dozen or so more blizzards and this will be mine. I'll just hop from account to account and blast the snow away with my thrust.


I still have a lot of supplies in my bunker from the apocalypse scare. :laughing:


----------



## BBC co




----------



## BBC co




----------



## aclawn

Going to pull it in, be right bk!










Just got bk to big!


----------



## rjfetz1

BBC co;1626603 said:


>


Look a lot better with some snow on the ground. Kinda looks like desperation setting in. Clean looking trucks.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

I'm going with watch the radar and good luck IF you get anything.


----------



## BBC co

ya the NAM just tanked on us


----------



## BBC co

Tri-State Weather
Some models are coming in and it is very interesting. IF and only If the models were exactly correct then central and southern nj could pick up a "plowable" snowfall fortomorrow. The NAM has a sharp cut off, along with the SREF. I like too see the SUNY mm5 for banding issues like this and they match up with the other models pretty well. The problem is a slight shift would bring heavier snowfall to NYC. check this out: the brighter bands are the heavier snowfall bands. Loop it. - Adam http://cheget.msrc.sunysb.edu/loop/36km.pcp3.html


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1625340 said:


> Erika Martin from Channel 8 here in CT just said that Monday's storm is a miss :laughing::laughing::laughing: I can't tell you how much this women sucks. She must have a time machine


She must have a time machine:laughing:

Winters over


----------



## chrisf250

Good season boys, first year of owner/ operator under my belt.


----------



## chrisf250

Anyone know where I could find season snow totals for a few different towns?


----------



## BBC co




----------



## THEGOLDPRO

rjfetz1;1626623 said:


> She must have a time machine:laughing:
> 
> Winters over


Thank god. Once this storm misses us tomorrow i'm pulling all the plows and sanders out of the trucks, having my guys detail all the trucks, and moving back over to lawnsite for the summer season.


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1626623 said:


> She must have a time machine:laughing:
> 
> Winters over


I still can't stand her and she still sucks :laughing:


----------



## leigh

siteworkplus;1626554 said:


> Seems like that blizzard way back took the fight out of all you Conn guys


No,just trying to stay out of the top tax bracket!


----------



## BBC co

simulated snow load testing


----------



## KartAnimal29

THEGOLDPRO;1626632 said:


> Thank god. Once this storm misses us tomorrow i'm pulling all the plows and sanders out of the trucks


Don't be to quick to say that this is going to miss us man. Look at last weeks storm that was to hit us and it moved to the East at the last min. Ya we are not looking at a huge storm but there is still a very good chance for us, our area, to get plowable snow out of this. This is far from over.

Like I had watch the radar. We are now in the nowcasting part of the storm


----------



## BBC co

http://wxch.nl/WIvOsA 
http://wxch.nl/SsmEvT


----------



## aclawn

KANSAS CITY, Mo. (AP) - An early spring snowstorm forced the cancellation of more than 100 flights at Denver International Airport and closed several roads Saturday as it moved eastward, dumping more than a foot of snow in some places.

Powerball Numbers For $338.3 Million Jackpot Winning Ticket Sold In New Jersey.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 2006Sierra1500

NORTH, dammit COME NORTH


----------



## BBC co

Satellite shows lake effect clouds are still an issue across Central NY. But things are generally quiet. We will see an area of very week high pressure work into the region, so we will see slightly milder temperatures.

The 12Z model runs show a decent late March snowstorm for the mid-Atlantic states, mainly for SE PA, VA, WV, and MD.

The primary is developing in the Tennessee River Valley . Snow is already been reported in Chicago and in the Ohio Valley along with some severe weather in the Southeast this morning. The primary low will be moving into the Ohio Valley. As the secondary low develops off the southern New Jersey coast, it will wrap in marginally colder air.

Models are showing good track convergence. The NAM and CMC are showing the best support for snowstorm. As I said yesterday, most of this precipitation will be during the day. Which would make it tough for snowfall to accumulate on roadways. The only exception would be those areas seeing the heaviest snowfall. The areas close to the coast will have a difficult time seeing much in the way of snowfall.

The best potential for accumulating snowfall is away from the coast, specifically over eastern Pennsylvania (northwest of Philadelphia metro), northwestern New Jersey, and the southern and perhaps the Mid Hudson Valley.

Parts of WV and VA could see 6-8+ inches, mainly in the higher terrain.

Allentown, PA, Reading, and Harrisburg Could see 4-6+ inches. I think Philly, NYC, LI, and perhaps Cape Cod could see 1-3 inches.

For NYS along the Southern Tier 1-3 inches Parts of the Catskills, and SE NYS could see 2-4 inches.

NJ and southern CT 1-3 inches is possible. For central Connecticut, the snow shield will be weaker. So it might be closer to 1 inch than 3.

Any Accumulations should be south of the Pike.

The Mohawk and Upper Hudson Valleys, along with areas north of the Pike should see nothing but fringe effects.

As the storm gets its act together there could be gusty NE winds late Monday-Monday Night at the coast.

Behind the storm, temperatures will remain below average.

*The models are hinting at a storm developing somewhere around April 1st. The pattern is still an active pattern, so we will see.
*
Spring won't be showing up for at least the next 7 days.....But once we get into April......And especially by Mid April temperatures will be a lot warmer.....So the light at the end of the tunnel is not a train, it's Spring.....it just got held-up at the last train station.


----------



## BBC co

still has time to pull a rabbit out of it's hat atleast they are saying we are in the path now


----------



## bswalks

BBC co;1626640 said:


> simulated snow load testing


So that's where I left it?!


----------



## BBC co

bswalks;1626674 said:


> So that's where I left it?!


I sent you a text to come get it lol wesport
what do you think the driver did at that point jump off the roof or use the car as a bridge


----------



## siteworkplus

BBC co;1626640 said:


> simulated snow load testing


I have the exact same car, color and all

Have'nt found the "deploy/retract wings" button though

That must be the opposite of a 'garage under'


----------



## BBC co

good place for winter storage to keep the drive way open for plowing


----------



## bswalks

BBC co;1626675 said:


> I sent you a text to come get it lol wesport
> what do you think the driver did at that point jump off the roof or use the car as a bridge


First thing they did, finish beer. Second, change underwear.


----------



## RoseMan806

BBC co;1626671 said:


> still has time to pull a rabbit out of it's hat atleast they are saying we are in the path now


Wait! What? I was heading outside to remove the sand and then saw this. Weather channel app isn't showing any thing.


----------



## BBC co

we live in new england we have had blizzards on april 1st there is a chance we get snow, major networks are not going to lose viewers over a blown forecast so unless there is a 99% probability the news is not gonna say other wise imo. this is a storm we need to monitor from now thru the end as with the past storms it has the ability to come north still it's 24+ hours out still. even if it does not move north with that blocking there opens more possibility to heavy after bands etc who knows 

there is another storm possibly for april 1st by the way if u missed that.

unless you really need the truck for some thing might as well wait out the cold atleast to be safe


----------



## RoseMan806

Yes. I remember a few storms back we were forecasted to get 3-6 and got 10+ I like living here. The weather always keeps you guessing. Looks like I'll leave the ballast, sand, salt and shovels in the truck for another week.


----------



## BBC co

ya i just looked at pics again weird the top ma map says friday looking for the source where i got it not sure why it says that was a current post it came from


----------



## lucky921

i see there a little thing maybe thursday


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Please please please please please please please(x50) come north. At least dump it on Ben!


----------



## BBC co

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
BREAKING: Possible tornado rapidly approaching Orlando, FL. (including Universal Studios) - [email protected] - 3/24/13 - 14:37 (WXBG)

Tri-State Weather
ALERT: TORNADO WARNING IN ORLANDO AREA
If you friends or family in central Florida make sure they are aware and heed all local warnings, especially with many springbreakers in Florida!

TORNADO WARNING for Orlando area! This is very dangerous situation with PGA Tour event ongoing in the area.

Christmas, Wedgefield, and Port St John in the path of this rotating storm. Very damaging straight-line winds and deadly lightning are also likely with this storm


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

2006Sierra1500;1626706 said:


> Please please please please please please please(x50) come north. At least dump it on Ben!


lol Keep grasping at straws my man.


----------



## RoseMan806

Snow showers in the forecast for tomorrow night......


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

THEGOLDPRO;1626757 said:


> lol Keep grasping at straws my man.


Don't worry, I will make it so you get snow.


----------



## BBC co

they are getting nailed down south right now and forecast was for them was 40 degrees all the nets are upping totals down there now nws way behind on updates 
Taken at 4:25 in Troutville, just 2 miles off of I-81 - take that NWS


----------



## BBC co




----------



## V_Scapes

WWA for my area 2-4". Theres not too much confidence for northern suburbs to get much accums but im thinking if its still snowing at the 5-6pm timeframe itll start to stick quick. The last 2 storms where real over performers for this area so ive got everything hooked up and ready.


----------



## BBC co

should be a good one to watch after seeing the over preforming it's doing now and all the amounts being up'd down south due to colder then expected temps

nws seems conservative and slow on updates for what ever reason

18z NAM has a total miss this run with only 1/2-3/4" n nj and nothing in ct ma really


----------



## BBC co

MAJOR LATE SEASON SNOWSTORM TONIGHT FOR VA / MD
by Wxrisk.com (Notes) on Sunday, March 24, 2013 at 5:40pm
SREF SHORT RANGE ENSEMBLE FORECASTS

The SREF is a fairly new method in the weather forecasting business that enables the forecaster to see what the various possibilities are over the next three days with regard to very sensual what conditions. And this particular instance of course we are concerned with snow but One can use the SREF to get an idea of what Max temperatures might be during he wave or rainfall possibilities or thunderstorms or e what have you. The SREF consists of 24 various short range models... Usually a mix of the NAM ARW and NMM Models.

What we are seeing here is that the new SREF which has just come out shows a significant increase in snowfall across all of central and Northern Virginia including the Richmond metro areas but a specially over Northern Virginia Fredericksburg and into the DC and Baltimore metro area during the overnight hours into Monday morning.

The threat is rapidly increasing for much heavier snowfall east of the mountains over these areas of Virginia and Maryland. In addition it's obvious from the development of this coastal storm and the radar that this LOW is not going to underperform ... And that since it is going to be occurring at night the snow accumulations will really begin to pile up rapidly. This has been the key the entire forecast from my perspective for the past several days.

This first image shows the 15Z SREF for Richmond Virginia. As you can see there is quite a bit of spread as to how much snow Richmond going to see but the trend is increasing. http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/ric.jpg

This next image shows the 15z SREF for Warrenton Virginia.... And again we can see a significant increase in the trend from the previous SREF . New snowfall amounts now show a mean of 8,5" but also notice that the spread here is pretty small which indicates that there's gonna be a substantial snowstorm tonight into Monday morning over North Central Virginia in places such ORANGE CULPEPER and WARRENTONhttp://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/warr.jpg

This next image shows Philadelphia... Which may or may not see a significant snowstorm Monday morning and midday. You can clearly see what the problem is here... The spread is enormous so it's possible that PHILLY could see as little as 1 inch of snow or as much as 15!!! In this particular case because you have such a huge spread the SREF is actually useless and does not help the forecaster in making a decision about how much snow to forecast.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/phl.jpg

Next we have Hagerstown Maryland and again the spread is pretty tight so the forecaster have more confidence in asserting that at least 4 inches of snow was going to fall but possibly as much as 8 or 9

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/HGR.jpg

Next we have Baltimore Maryland... Here the spread is not quite as enormous as what we see in pfoil few with a low number at 4 inches and with MAX SNOWFALL cluster of 8-9"

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/fredmd.jpgWe see very much is same sort of thing with Washington, DC. But again this is a increase some what we sought in the previous SREF runs but the SPREAD here is pretty high... With the low number around 4 inches and the max at 11" http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/dca.jpg

Finally here Charlottesville and we can see the same sort of thing here. The cluster were spread is pretty tight so looks like Charles still was a deadlock to see at least 6" of snow but it could see as much as 11 or 12"

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1aqbof/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/cho.jpg new snow maps out soon


----------



## lucky921

still not looking good for us hope things change over night


----------



## KartAnimal29

Primary is North. Secondary a bit East. Like I said this morning watch the Radar


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Come NORTH! NORTH! Please?


----------



## BBC co

have you looked at the blocking pressure at all is it decreasing or any sign of it?


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co;1626823 said:


> have you looked at the blocking pressure at all is it decreasing or any sign of it?


Look at the Sat.

http://weather.unisys.com/satellite/sat_vis.php?image=ir&inv=0&t=l3&region=he

Primary is stronger then the Secondary and is more to the North tho. Keep watching the Radar.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss,Miss ,


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

You just jinxed yourself.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

lol....................


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Your gonna get hammered now, probably drunk too.


----------



## BBC co

Storm Update by Bernie Rayno 3/24/13

Evening Update from Meteorologist Bernie Rayno on the storm and why NYC, NJ and Long Island could see 6 inches or more of snow instead of the forecasted lower amounts

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/storm-to-impact-dc-philly-and-nyc/91358901001


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1626874 said:


> Storm Update by Bernie Rayno 3/24/13
> 
> Evening Update from Meteorologist Bernie Rayno on the storm and why NYC, NJ and Long Island could see 6 inches or more of snow instead of the forecasted lower amounts


bring it up to us please


----------



## KartAnimal29

BBC co BBC co is online now
PlowSite.com Addict


I see it changed when u got to 1 K, which u did in just over 4 month :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

NORTH! NORTH!

Have fun Ben, its gonna snow. Just how much is the question.
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=gfs_sfc_ptyp&hours=hr024hr030hr036hr042


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'm almost to a grand and its been over a year


----------



## BBC co

KartAnimal29;1626881 said:


> BBC co BBC co is online now
> PlowSite.com Addict
> 
> I see it changed when u got to 1 K, which u did in just over 4 month :laughing::laughing:


i have a bit of past experience


----------



## darryl g

NWS has issued a Winter Weather Advisory for Northeast NJ, NYC Metro area and Long Island. 

From their forcast discussion:

THE BEST FORCING CURRENTLY LOOKS TO BE OVER THE NYC METRO REGION
AND EAST...WHERE WE COULD SEE 2 TO 3 INCHES...WITH POSSIBLE 4 TO
5 INCHES IN ISOLATED AREAS. BECAUSE OF THESE TOTALS...HAVE ISSUED
A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR NORTHEAST NJ...NYC METRO...AND LONG
ISLAND. IF THE BANDING SETS UP FURTHER TO THE NORTH DURING MONDAY
AFTERNOON...COULD SEE THE NEED OF THE ADVISORY TO BE EXPANDED.
BECAUSE OF THE SURFACE TEMPS...ANY SNOW THAT OCCURS WILL BE WET
AND HEAVY IN NATURE.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I hope mid to northern NJ gets hammered overnight! A snow day for my office would make a nice quiet day for me so I can continue to get caught up with work that is outstanding


----------



## darryl g

BBC co;1626890 said:


> i have a bit of past experience


They really should do away with the "addict" title in my opinion due to negative connotations surrounding it. Does that mean you're addicted to Plowsite or that you're an addict who is a member of Plowsite? I created a big stir on Lawnsite years ago bringing up the issue. Yeah, I know it's just a meaningless title, but the way things are these days you have to really watch what you call people......Definition of ADDICT1: one who is addicted especially to a substance.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Eh, he'll be in the 2000 club before long.


----------



## KartAnimal29

RAP is showing this making it up here. Not saying this is going to happen , but....


----------



## KartAnimal29

Loop of the RAP

http://www.twisterdata.com/index.php?prog=forecast&model=RAP&grid=255&model_yyyy=2013&model_mm=03&model_dd=24&model_init_hh=23&fhour=11&parameter=CREF&level=SURFACE&unit=none&maximize=n&mode=loopmaps&sounding=n&output=image&view=large&archive=false


----------



## rjfetz1

KartAnimal29;1626925 said:


> Loop of the RAP
> 
> http://www.twisterdata.com/index.php?prog=forecast&model=RAP&grid=255&model_yyyy=2013&model_mm=03&model_dd=24&model_init_hh=23&fhour=11&parameter=CREF&level=SURFACE&unit=none&maximize=n&mode=loopmaps&sounding=n&output=image&view=large&archive=false


2" tops. Might not even accumulate on pavement. Besides I read your girl said its a miss. Internet never lies.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

12-18 of this representation of the RAP says nothing.
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/displayMod.php?var=ruc_sfc_ptyp&hours=hr12hr13hr14hr15hr16hr17hr18


----------



## darryl g

This just in...any accumulating wet snow on untreated surfaces will result in difficult and slippery driving conditions. Now they tell me...wish I'd known that before the last storm!!!


----------



## KartAnimal29

rjfetz1;1626936 said:


> 2" tops. Might not even accumulate on pavement. Besides I read your girl said its a miss. Internet never lies.


2in. is all I need :waving: I hope to meet her one day, Na I'd probably end up in jail :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I need at least 4 inches. Not gonna get it, but it'd be nice.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Off topic here , but WTF ????? I just love how them a-hole's in DC are just giving away our money. How about we take care of our own first before we worry about anyone else . Ship , we can't even pass a budget and we are giving money like this away ???? Absolutely Insane

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4360135,00.html


----------



## eastcoastjava

KartAnimal29;1626974 said:


> Off topic here , but WTF ????? I just love how them a-hole's in DC are just giving away our money. How about we take care of our own first before we worry about anyone else . Ship , we can't even pass a budget and we are giving money like this away ???? Absolutely Insane
> 
> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4360135,00.html


Why not just give every U.S. middle income family a million bucks. Even then it would probably still add up to be way less than the amount of foreign aid given to this S**T Bum countries. This country just pisses money away left and right, and they wonder why we are trillions in debt.


----------



## aclawn

"Why not just give every U.S. middle income family a million bucks"

Now that a real stimulus package!

and this look like a snow on grass event.


----------



## BBC co

Reports of fighter jets circling near Boston last night any one hear any thing like that around 11


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Sir Joseph Furey says it will miss us lol


----------



## BBC co

ya i have not seen any thing yet this morning on more then a few inches if any thing, but there is still plenty of time for it ruin your day ben


----------



## NAHA

I want one more big one. I wanna buy a bobcat


----------



## quigleysiding

Good luck with that. The Goldpro shut us down for the season.


----------



## BBC co

1100 horsepower truck vs a supercharged Viper
March 19, 2013 by powerblocktvHorsePower, supercharged, truck, TX2K13, viper
A match up between a 1100 horsepower truck and a supercharged Viper from Hennessey's Lonestar Motorsports Park during TX2K13.

http://blog.powerblocktv.com/1100-horsepower-truck-vs-a-supercharged-viper/


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1627155 said:


> 1100 horsepower truck vs a supercharged Viper
> March 19, 2013 by powerblocktvHorsePower, supercharged, truck, TX2K13, viper
> A match up between a 1100 horsepower truck and a supercharged Viper from Hennessey's Lonestar Motorsports Park during TX2K13.
> 
> http://blog.powerblocktv.com/1100-horsepower-truck-vs-a-supercharged-viper/


nice video 
not looking good for snow


----------



## darryl g

Don't give up hope yet. There's still potential for a plowable outcome to this for some of us.


----------



## BBC co

The low pressure system over the Ohio Valley has brought snow to Chicago and Ohio. The storm is encountering our northern block, we've seen the scenario enough times to know this means a coastal. The Energy Transfer has started. The coastal low is well on its way to become the primary. Looking at the atmosphere there is a temperature gradient setting up off the Mid Atlantic coast. So as the low continues to intensify, it will move to the east-northeast. This is a potent storm with a lot of upper air support. If we were in February instead of late March; this would have been a monster.

The strong Jet and upper air support will help this storm intensify. We could see snow showers as far south as Alabama 
Most of the snow will stay south of the Pennsylvania border...but 1-3 inches is possible across the Southern tier of NYS, CT, and NYC and Long Island.

Most of the snow should stay south of The Massachusetts Turnpike later tonight.

Heaviest snow will be over WV,VA SE PA, into MD and parts of NJ. 6+ inches is possible from interior NJ back into SE PA. it is late March and the Sun Angle is high, in-spite of the cold air... accumulating snow will have its work cut out for it. 
Atlantic City and Ocean City could end up doing quite well.

This upcoming weekend the Ozarks could see some severe weather. Right now Missouri, Arkansas, and Tennessee look to be the place to be if you're a storm chaser.


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Boston MA
Tech(1): 12z GFS: Quick shot of precip thru 06z Tue(2am), focused more offshore than NAM. 0.25" liquid to ACK, 0.10" RI/MA S coast.

US National Weather Service Boston MA
Tech(2): Sfc temps an issue, esp with weaker lift. Tough to accum except on grass. Still looking like 1-3" S coast, little or none N.










This is a look at the Arctic Oscillation ensemble mean forecast. If you've followed this page, then you know there is a direct correlation between the AO and cold temps on the east coast.

The Arctic Oscillation is about the arctic vortex that is over the North Pole. The AO goes from positive to negative, when it's positive, the Jet is strong and blows from west to east,keeping the cold air locked up in the Arctic. When it's negative, the pressure is higher across the polar region, which allows for weaker winds. This allows cold air to migrate south into the Northeast.

The AO Arctic Oscillation bottomed out over the weekend....it is heading back up.... So most likely the coldest part of the pattern is over......But as you can see it really doesn't look to get into positive territory anytime soon.....So while it will get milder it won't be a rapid warm-up.....which is good news given the amount of snow in the Tug Hill and Adirondacks, Green, and White mountains.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

BBC co;1627155 said:


> 1100 horsepower truck vs a supercharged Viper
> March 19, 2013 by powerblocktvHorsePower, supercharged, truck, TX2K13, viper
> A match up between a 1100 horsepower truck and a supercharged Viper from Hennessey's Lonestar Motorsports Park during TX2K13.
> 
> http://blog.powerblocktv.com/1100-horsepower-truck-vs-a-supercharged-viper/


Thats pretty sick!


----------



## lucky921

well think it time to take the sander out of truck and clean it up need to help my kid move


----------



## BBC co

07PSDCREW;1627201 said:


> Thats pretty sick!


hahaha ya i watched it last night a few times and then again this morning felt it was worth the post after sleeping on it and still wanting to watch it again lol Thumbs Up

e/ also kart was not ignoring your off topic post i totally agree. actually enrages me to have my brother in Afghanistan and see money going to places like that, just fueling the next wars that our troops will have to sacrifice their lives to fight for no reason. can;t really say much more then that for fear of the unknown it is the internet


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Anddddddddddd this winters over. See you boys next year, I'm off to Lawnsite. its been real, its been fun, cant say its been real fun, Have a safe summer boys. Sanders and plows come off tomorrow, Its just about time to start spring clean-up's.


----------



## darryl g

THEGOLDPRO;1627205 said:


> Anddddddddddd this winters over. See you boys next year, I'm off to Lawnsite. its been real, its been fun, cant say its been real fun, Have a safe summer boys. Sanders and plows come off tomorrow, Its just about time to start spring clean-up's.


It's a little premature to state that it's over....I don't hear the fat lady yet. We could still get a plowable event out of this, at least for lower tolerance accounts.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Not gonna happen broski.


----------



## darryl g

Probably not for you being inland but the coastal storm is intensifying right now. It can't have missed yet when it's not done forming...you know?


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Boston MA
If you're near Concord, Bedford, or Woburn MA you might see a brief shower or rain, snow, or sleet before 2 pm. (all they forgot was sun)

US National Weather Service Boston MA
Much of E MA will see breaks of sun thru mid afternoon, before clouds fill back in. Temps in the 40s.


US National Weather Service Boston MA
It's going to take awhile for precip to reach SNE. Rain or mixed rain/snow reaches S coast 4-6 pm incl Block Is, Vineyard, Nantucket.

US National Weather Service Boston MA
Dry weather expected thru PM commute elsewhere incl Hartford, Providence, Worcester, Boston, & Manchester.



Stand With Arizona (and Against Illegal Immigration)
As if was not bad enough that the Obama DHS was doing everything possible to help illegal aliens - most of whom come from Mexico - they have now yanked the contract for Border Patrol uniforms from a U.S. manufacturer and handed a new $8 million contract to a company who makes the uniforms in MEXICO. Yet another slap in the face to a demoralized Border Patrol. And as Rep. Jackie Speier (D-CA.) noted, manufacturing government uniforms in Mexico also poses a potential threat: “There are national security concerns....Uniforms have a greater potential of being stolen in Mexico where it is more difficult to provide oversight of factories and cargo.” But of course the Mexi cartels or terrorists would NEVER have a use for genuine Border Patrol uniforms...right?


----------



## KartAnimal29

Ben, It's not over yet. Go look at the GFS and EURO long range . The blocking isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## BBC co

LOL that's funny, very fitting


----------



## nepatsfan

its over.....


----------



## aclawn

You Could Have Waited For Spring


----------



## BBC co




----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Ok Mike Donovan, shut this thread won for the season, we will see you next year for the 2013-2014 snow thread.


----------



## cpmi

Not looking good for my area of CT either. Would have been nice to get one more in but not meant to be I guess. Now just have to wait for the remainder of this snow to melt so we can get started with cleanups.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Winter is on Saturday, 21 December 2013

270 days, 5 hours remain till Winter Hivers


----------



## KartAnimal29

YUP. Just got my first call for a spring clean up 



BBC co;1627247 said:


>


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1627236 said:


> Ben, It's not over yet. Go look at the GFS and EURO long range . The blocking isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


so what they saying and what you thinking


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Just had some fat flakes turn into small flakes and then quit. Lasted 1/2 hr here in Holden. Enough to wet the roads.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## mansf123

sander is coming out the end of the week and plows are being put away next week. we had a good winter and im looking forward to a good landscaping season. Hope everyone has a good summer and we will all be back in december doing our snow dance but im allset with the white stuff for a few months


----------



## BBC co

Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
A fascinating day of cloud formations in New England today. I snapped a photo moments ago at our NECN studio in Newton, MA, and the puffy, cumulus clouds show some healthy convective elements. Today's setup favors this type of cloud growth, mostly due to high relative humidity in a critical layer of cloud growth. What does this clue from nature mean? It suggests that while the shield of steady precipitation stays in Southeast New England, some snow or snow/rain showers will pop up much farther north, even into parts of NH and ME this eve into tonight, with scattered coatings resulting.


----------



## BBC co

US National Weather Service Boston MA
Light rain reaches Block Is, Vineyard, & Nantucket 5-7 pm. Starts as a rain/snow mix on S coast 7-9 pm. Wet roads this evening.




























Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
7 minutes ago

Earlier I posted a picture on my Facebook wall of the large, bubbling cumulus clouds that have been showing up across New England, and mentioned they result from saturated air in a critical cloud growth layer. It's for this reason that I'm forecasting scattered coatings of snow even well north of the main precipitation shield that will impact Southeast New England with a coating of snow late tonight after a start as raindrops. Here is the expected accumulation map, including those scattered coatings farther north:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Eh, cleaned off the underside of the tahoe today. About 5 years worth of beach sand, rot, frame chunks, SALT(lots of it) and pebbles and stones came off the inside of the frame rail. Got beach sand out of the rear fenders and a lot of rotted metal out of the passenger side.


----------



## lucky921

hey bbc kart what do you guys see down the road i see just rain going to start on boat for fishing


----------



## BBC co

Pea size hail falling here and norwell

US National Weather Service Boston MA
If you're near Norwood, Walpole, or Medfield don't be surprised if you see flurries. A small band moved onshore & is heading toward 495.

frame chunks was my favorite part of that lol



















just sent the dog out to check on the fishing


----------



## ss502gmc

Going out to pre treat, that way whatever falls I don't have to worry bout any accumulation or ice in the morning haha.


----------



## quigleysiding

Phones starting to ring. Just got back from pricing a roof. It was a good season. Need to get the sanders out. Everybodys ready for spring. I am too. The canp opens on the 15th and I still have sanders in the trucks. Need to get the summer toys ready.:yow!:



Thanks for all the good weather reports.Guys.:waving:


----------



## V_Scapes

Got nothing here...zippo. a few renegade flurries thats about it. looking foward to the green season.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

BBC co;1627328 said:


> frame chunks was my favorite part of that lol


I'm serious too. I got a couple chunks of ~1/8 inch thick metal flaking off parts of the frame and the transmission crossmember.


----------



## BBC co

sounds like a good trade in


----------



## Krrz350

not ready to call it a winter until i hear/see geese flying north.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

BBC co;1627364 said:


> sounds like a good trade in


I don't think the old girls gonna last much longer. She rides on the bump stops when the plow is raised and after 9 seasons the bump stops are mangled. HOWEVER, the inside of the frame rails still have paint on them. The bottom has some paint, but the side is all surface rust. Little bit of rot starting where the rear crossmembers are but its mostly all body rot. Hasn't rotted all the way through in any place yet. I'm hoping for one more season out of it. Then again, the thing is a Massachusetts truck. Its a 99 Model Year, built in 4/98.

EDIT: Still don't know how I found beach sand, its only gone to Florida once and its never been near a beach down there. Actually, last long trip it was on, was to Hampton Beach for the annual family trip(16 people) 5 years ago. Last time it was near a beach too.

Another edit: Those fighters were just a drill from Barnes. Actually been inside that hangar, seen the planes parked. Pretty cool looking up the business end of one of those engines


----------



## BBC co

Ya I had a 79 bronco like that had to go. I try to clean under my truck every time I wash it but the salt gets to it faster then you can get it off, mines an 04 and it's starting to get the usual body cancer spots but have an 01 landrover thats washed 1/2 as much and is near mint makes no sense




great more ways to waste $ and lives

While existing agreements provide for US engagement in the event of a full-scale conflict, the new protocol addresses the response to a low-level action such as a limited cross-border incursion.

It guarantees US support for any South Korean retaliation and allows Seoul to request any additional US military force it deems necessary.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

None of mine usually get washed until the end of the season or the abnormal warm day. Power washer, and a little time. Under the truck, wheelwells, rims, inside the beds, bodys, rockers, through that hollow pipe crossmember thingy under the bed, everything gets washed. Plows too if they're on the trucks.


----------



## BBC co

ya I hear ya I bought mine brand new gave it the effort not worth the wasted $ in the end, buy used, don't wash them. lol


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

This truck doesn't owe me anything. When I bought it, I only had one truck. It was the first time I had more than one plow truck, now I have 3 regulars and one spare.


----------



## eastcoastjava

Pop the bed off, scrape the rust use the por15 three step process, paint over that and fluid film. Thats my spring/summer project for my 04 2500hd


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Tahoe 

I'll probably at least spray the underside on my 04 HD in something, this thing is unbelievably clean



EDIT: This years SNE thread is 6th highest in replies in the weather section


----------



## BBC co

ya i've thought about doing it alot over the years when it's in the air at the shop, but that's about as far as it got


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Good luck everyone. BBC maybe Ill see u over the summer.


----------



## quigleysiding

I wash them as much as I can but it doesnt seem to make much difference . They rot just the same .

Raining here


----------



## durafish

eastcoastjava;1627388 said:


> Pop the bed off, scrape the rust use the por15 three step process, paint over that and fluid film. Thats my spring/summer project for my 04 2500hd


X2 but how do you guys not wash them regularly in the winter the trucks and plows twice a month or after every strom. other then that its once a week and A wax every month.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

IT'S OVER close it up. See you boys in October.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

New thread would probably be up in August. This one was up in August, and we had a decent winter. See you guys this fall, I'm out.


----------



## aclawn

Looks like we're done for the season, although we've had freak storms before so who knows. It was a great winter, hopefully it leads into a great green season. Stay safe and Healthy.See you guys next snow season.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Anybody know where I can get a custom back drag blade make in MA south shore area?


----------



## quigleysiding

There was a guy on craigs list. Not sure if he still on there




Is it just me or is spell check not working?


----------



## theholycow

All you fat ladies, please keep singing. Maybe if you say it enough it'll be true.


----------



## BBC co

lol holycow or it will back fire on them and it will snow, either way funny

JJ here is a thread with two types discussed if you have not seen it. I assume you have a fisher 8' there is a guy int he thread with a custom made one for a fisher and is from new england try sending him a msg on here if that is what you are looking for. There are a few good posts to read thru also about risk of what can happen with the custom type vs. the thread one. I know the oil pan on my truck is 300 with out labor and dodge quoted me 900 to remove and replace, so keep that in mind when you choose the person to custom weld one for you and the fact they probably are not liable in the event it breaks. Let me know how you make out good luck

http://plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133822
http://www.backdragblades.com/

Tri-State Weather
Ready, Set, Sneeze!
High pollen begins today. Yesterday's count was in the low hundreds with trees being the offender. The types of trees responsible: Cypress, Juniper and Cedar. Sunshine, dry air and 50 degree weather everyday aids in big tree pollen blooms through this weekend. I wouldn't be surprised if the grain count hits 5 digits in the next few days, as it has in years past. Grasses won't start pollinating until late April, at least.
via Mike Favetta


----------



## siteworkplus

jandjcarpentry;1627568 said:


> Anybody know where I can get a custom back drag blade make in MA south shore area?


I have a contact in hopkinton if your interested


----------



## BBC co

one of my brothers guys was kia.. pointless wars. sucks everyday to have to worry if these guys are gonna make it home even harder when it's some one you are related to









ussmileyflag
~ In Honor Of Army Sgt. Tristan M. Wade ~

Sgt. Tristan M. Wade, 23, of Indianapolis, Ind., died March 22 in Qarah Bagh District, Ghazni Province, Afghanistan, when enemy forces attacked his unit with an improvised explosive device. He was assigned to the 573rd Clearance Company, 2nd Engineer Battalion, White Sands Missile Range, N.M.

Source: DoD, Photo: fox59.com
'Like' the tribute to honor this hero
'Share' the tribute, that all may know the sacrifice. 
www.FB.com/FIF.HOH


----------



## theholycow




----------



## siteworkplus

:salute:
Please let your brother know we are all praying for them


----------



## BBC co

thanks man, I honestly knew that would be the response in here so much that it was in the first line of my conversation with him after receiving the news. It's crazy how your mind reacts to information like that and what comes out that instant. Told him he's almost half way home and that literally not only me but guys in here are praying for them that it will be over soon... Hurts to even think about it and not be able to do any thing directly to help him. Need to figure out some thing to send them that they would get some peace of mind out of. Was thinking maybe a football, my mind is a mess I can't imagine them.

This was his msg to me.

yah that post was one of our guys.
you know its bad when the guys you work with write you messages like this..
"ok, hey on a serious note if anything happens there's a envelope in my room on my cork board. You know what to do. **** been getting pretty crazy out on the roads."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here a look at the current 500mb chart.

Behind yesterday's snow event, the atmosphere is going to remain quite unsettled for the next few days as waves of energy will be rotating around the primary low. Therefore, rain or snow showers can be expected for the next few days.

We do have an area of weak low pressure that's heading our way. So, the weather going into Easter will be milder and more Spring-like.

The Spring like temps will be temporary, as cold front will move in next week bringing back the chilly temperatures. The good news is it won't be quite as cold as we've seen.

So where is Spring? it's coming trust me. The persistent blocking pattern we've been dealing with is predicted to weaken as we go into the first half of April, but it will be a slow process.

*The models are showing severe weather potential for the April 1-3 timeframe. We look to have a clash of air masses over the Southern Plains. As the cold front slides through it will hit the warm moist air being drawn up from the Gulf of Mexico . It's too early to know how severe the weather will be...But it's something we have to keep an eye on. 
*


----------



## rjfetz1

ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## BBC co

Early reports are indicating that up to 40 US led soldiers have lost their lives in a car bomb attack in Afghan today. When I get a decent news link I will post it

http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2013/03/26/295301/car-bomb-killsinjures-40-usled-forces/


----------



## quigleysiding

ussmileyflag






Took the sander out today. One still in. Maybe tommorow.............


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I did say frame chunks, right?










^That came from inside the boxed part









Front suspension


----------



## V_Scapes

BBC co;1627629 said:


> thanks man, I honestly knew that would be the response in here so much that it was in the first line of my conversation with him after receiving the news. It's crazy how your mind reacts to information like that and what comes out that instant. Told him he's almost half way home and that literally not only me but guys in here are praying for them that it will be over soon... Hurts to even think about it and not be able to do any thing directly to help him. Need to figure out some thing to send them that they would get some peace of mind out of. Was thinking maybe a football, my mind is a mess I can't imagine them.


I hear you man. my brother is over there with the 508th MP National Guard from NJ. He's due home early June, we cant wait. Big thanks to your brother, hoping he stays safe.:salute:


----------



## BBC co

will pass that info along V tell yours the same hopefully they put and end to afgan after this year getting old hearing about our guys dying over there

Atleast the tire looks good, that frame does look toasty


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Believe it or not those tires have 4 or 5 seasons on them I believe. Just sold the summer set of tires I had for it, it no longer is used in the summer. So...15-20k on those?


----------



## BBC co

not bad for 5yrs

seen that guy selling that boss vplow in the boss forum looks nice was leaning toward trying to get a truck with a v this summer









West Bridgewater, MA *Police Car MVA* Manley St. Officer flown to Boston with head injury.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Then again, the route that truck does used to be about 10 miles but we lost the commercial account(was a campy style thing, lots of rough-ass dirt roads) its about 6 miles now.

See the bump stop? They're both mangled. Plow up, suspension on bump stops. Nothing unusual here...3600 FGAWR hurts though.


----------



## BBC co

ya i see it now you mention it it was hidden in the rustillusion it was like a black light poster it all just blured together at first


----------



## KartAnimal29

lucky921;1627327 said:


> hey bbc kart what do you guys see down the road i see just rain going to start on boat for fishing


I'm watching next Tuesday as this warm up isn't going to last.


----------



## BBC co




----------



## KartAnimal29

Let's try this Map . I can't edit my last post


----------



## aclawn

Great Program i bought today.

It's from Microsoft called 'Streets & Trips' 2013.

You can export all of your client's addresses from QuickBooks, a spread sheet, etc., and determine what is the best route leaving your home or shop each day or even going from one client to the next.

The program also allows you to choose different color 'push pins' if you want to break down and classify your accounts like I did. Mowing, landscape, and snow plowing accounts for me all got a different color so I can see who does what and is where in relation to everyone else.

Best thing was the program was only 40 bucks. I just bought the cd over the weekend so I am just beginning to see what it all can do.

Check it out! Your fuel savings from it will pay for it probably the first week.

The file is pretty big, around 2700 MB.


----------



## theholycow

I've been using Microsoft Streets & Trips for many years. Since then a plethora of online mapping services have come around but none does quite what S&T does. There is a more powerful version called MapPoint, and an even more souped up version called MapPoint Fleet.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Got a good song for this winter.


----------



## eastcoastjava

THEGOLDPRO;1627867 said:


> Got a good song for this winter.


second that


----------



## aclawn

theholycow;1627865 said:


> I've been using Microsoft Streets & Trips for many years. Since then a plethora of online mapping services have come around but none does quite what S&T does. There is a more powerful version called MapPoint, and an even more souped up version called MapPoint Fleet.


I look at the map point a little pricey,true a little better software.But i don't have that many acct.This my first time using this so far not bad for the money.


----------



## aclawn

THEGOLDPRO;1627867 said:


> Got a good song for this winter.


Good song for my 97ram w/ 222k+ 16yrs:crying:


----------



## rjfetz1

THEGOLDPRO;1627867 said:


> Got a good song for this winter.


Third that. Its all over, time to move on, see you all next winter. Be safe and good luck with summer adventures.:salute:


----------



## KartAnimal29

The GFS now has 3 potential systems 31st-1st, 2nd & 5-6th. Guess we will have to wait and see. I'm pretty much down with snow. Phone has been ringing with people asking to get a spring clean up .

Plus I'm ready for this


----------



## fordtruck661

The fat lady it singing


----------



## lucky921

KartAnimal29;1628000 said:


> The GFS now has 3 potential systems 31st-1st, 2nd & 5-6th. Guess we will have to wait and see. I'm pretty much down with snow. Phone has been ringing with people asking to get a spring clean up .
> 
> Plus I'm ready for this


they look like rain and euro showed something on the 2 nd but i hope it over to time to go fishing


----------



## BBC co

lol
The GFS Explained














The North Atlantic upper level low will continue to keep the weather a little unsettled today with the chance for a couple of afternoon rain / snow showers. We will see high pressure gradually build into the region.

The upper air pattern is pulling moderately cold air out of eastern Canada as the week progresses the flow will charge to more of a westerly; this will allow for a warming trend will finally boost temperatures to near seasonal levels over the Easter weekend.

Here is a the GFS surface chart for Sunday. 








By Easter Sunday we will see a strong low pressure system over Canada, dragging a cold front through the Midwest. As the potent trough digs in it will bring back the colder air. This will kick off snow / rain showers and perhaps a bit of LES, as we start next week.

A disturbance in the Southwest will move to the Southeast.... We will have cold air meeting all that warm moist air coming off the Gulf of Mexico... this will cause some severe weather across the Gulf States.

However, clouds will increase on Sunday and rain will threaten by later Sunday and the threat will continue on Monday as a cold front moves towards the East. Colder air will return by Tuesday behind this next cold frontal system as the below normal temperature pattern continues for awhile longer.

*The AO, NAO, and PNA are showing no real springtime warmth for a while. if fact we will see another system bringing a northwest flow out of Canada for the April 7th-8th time frame. April 12-14 will see another trough move through bringing another shot of chilly air out of Canada. 
*
Yesterday, dozens of low temperature records were broken from eastern Texas to Florida.










Temperatures are expected to remain below normal thru the first 10 days of April


----------



## lucky921

that a funny vidio


----------



## BBC co

Liebherr mobile tower crane


----------



## BBC co

Here is a great car show and for a awesome cause a guy I grew up with in Quincy started it he owns Driven Perfection in Weymouth. First class detailing if you ever want the real deal.
http://www.facebook.com/DRIVENPERFECTION
http://www.facebook.com/CarsAndCopters

Cause
Annual Charity Car And Helicopter Show To Benefit The Jimmy Fund. Established In 2009 By YuppieRacing.net, Driven Perfection, Heliops LLC And The Beantown Sound.

Cars And Copters is held every year in honor of a very special kid. Ricky Hoffman. Ricky is pictured here at out first annual show. He had a great day, highlights included a trip in the Heliops EuroCopter followed by a ride in Kenny Knipp's Ferrari Testarossa.

Tragically Ricky passed away several months after this photo was taken, after a long and hard fought battle with a brain tumor. He was only 11 years old.

It is with Ricky in our minds and hearts that we hold this event, with all proceeds benefiting the Jimmy Fund, to help other kids like Ricky. He was and continues to be an inspiration to us all.

The Cars And Copters Team

Learn more about Ricky's journey here:

http://rickyhoffmanmedicaljourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## vlc

Plows washed and stored, spreader washed and out of the truck, mowers tuned and ready to go. It's been fun, but I'm looking forward to making some "mad dough" again.


----------



## CashinH&P

vlc;1628148 said:


> Plows washed and stored, spreader washed and out of the truck, mowers tuned and ready to go. It's been fun, but I'm looking forward to making some "mad dough" again.


thats awesome hahah


----------



## BBC co




----------



## 07PSDCREW

vlc;1628148 said:


> Plows washed and stored, spreader washed and out of the truck, mowers tuned and ready to go. It's been fun, but I'm looking forward to making some "mad dough" again.


I put that in my favorites! Pretty cool.


----------



## BBC co

vlc do you have that on cd lol is that on your plowing itunes list? it was funny


----------



## camaro 77

BBC co;1628118 said:


> Here is a great car show and for a awesome cause a guy I grew up with in Quincy started it he owns Driven Perfection in Weymouth. First class detailing if you ever want the real deal.
> http://www.facebook.com/DRIVENPERFECTION
> http://www.facebook.com/CarsAndCopters
> 
> Cause
> Annual Charity Car And Helicopter Show To Benefit The Jimmy Fund. Established In 2009 By YuppieRacing.net, Driven Perfection, Heliops LLC And The Beantown Sound.
> 
> Cars And Copters is held every year in honor of a very special kid. Ricky Hoffman. Ricky is pictured here at out first annual show. He had a great day, highlights included a trip in the Heliops EuroCopter followed by a ride in Kenny Knipp's Ferrari Testarossa.
> 
> Tragically Ricky passed away several months after this photo was taken, after a long and hard fought battle with a brain tumor. He was only 11 years old.
> 
> It is with Ricky in our minds and hearts that we hold this event, with all proceeds benefiting the Jimmy Fund, to help other kids like Ricky. He was and continues to be an inspiration to us all.
> 
> The Cars And Copters Team
> 
> Learn more about Ricky's journey here:
> 
> http://rickyhoffmanmedicaljourney.blogspot.com/


what is the date for this show I will bring down the racecar if they will let me


----------



## BBC co

Ok just talked with him info is here, he also said to msg him with any questions on fb http://www.facebook.com/DRIVENPERFECTION?fref=ts

Not officially yet - meeting with Airport Commission in April to conform

he can message me. we are charging per car this year - with proceeds going to The Jimmy Fund. We want to raise a lot of $$ for them this year


----------



## darryl g

I'd be happy just to have the threat of a good snowstorm to get some of these late payers to get out their checkbooks. It seems that payments screech to a halt as soon as the threat of snow is gone. I have the equivalent of one push worth of payments delinquent at this point. Funny that for the most part it's the most demanding customers that haven't paid.


----------



## BBC co

Ya i hear that i have one customer that i have had for 3 years and I left them a msg on there home number to leave me a check and call me or text me and I will come pick it up and I get no response. But if there was snow i'm sure it would get a response. Otherwise I will end up waiting till next season as it's only for one push but it's like you were never there because there is no snow on the ground now. I called them 5 days after the storm because they always pay day after.


----------



## vlc

BBC co;1628360 said:


> vlc do you have that on cd lol is that on your plowing itunes list? it was funny


Haha no. I saw it on Scags Facebook page and I thought it was hilarious. Definitely going to get it on my iTunes!


----------



## lucky921

well think winter over put plow and sander away ,then got hit a car that cut me off and bent my push plate . then today seen guys putting mulch down around the snow piles. so be working on the boat next 2 weeks to be in for the 16 opening of cos season . if any of you want to go for fun let me no i will be doing charters to ,for cod ,stripers and tuna my email is [email protected] i'll be out of gloucester and maybe lynn thanks and have a great summer till next winter

steve


----------



## BBC co

thanks for all the info to steve, will be in touch over the fishing was talking to one of my other brothers last night about you and fishing actually. also when my brother and his guys get back will be sure to pass your info on to them as well, won;t be till next season but still. 

On the note of spring, it sure smells like it's here.. ahh fresh air. Got a voice mail from Black Rock Country Club today ,to do some work this summer possibly, really made the day! website is looking good actually was where the call came in on my business line from the site! 

If any one has interest in websites for there company would be glad to pass my guys info along you can see his work on my site and he has a portfolio as well if you contact him.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Its over boys. Gonna take the plow off The Rusty One today, the others probably tomorrow.


----------



## lucky921

BBC co;1628621 said:


> thanks for all the info to steve, will be in touch over the fishing was talking to one of my other brothers last night about you and fishing actually. also when my brother and his guys get back will be sure to pass your info on to them as well, won;t be till next season but still.
> 
> On the note of spring, it sure smells like it's here.. ahh fresh air. Got a voice mail from Black Rock Country Club today ,to do some work this summer possibly, really made the day! website is looking good actually was where the call came in on my business line from the site!
> 
> If any one has interest in websites for there company would be glad to pass my guys info along you can see his work on my site and he has a portfolio as well if you contact him.


thanks ya anytime it be fun and hope to get a bigger boat for next season too


----------



## BBC co

Even More Evidence Climate Change Will Hit East Coast Cities Particularly Hard
TIM MCDONNELL MAR 18, 2013
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/te...hit-east-coast-cities-particularly-hard/5018/

NASA's Earth Observatory (EO) showing a massive fracturing of sea ice in the Beaufort Sea, north of Barrow, Alaska, during a roughly two-month period in early 2013. 
http://www.weather.com/news/science/environment/ice-fractures-video-beaufort-sea-2013

this is ********, if he's is still alive I can't understand why he can be brought home 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowe_Bergdahl


----------



## jmac5058

Its over , time for marine reports.


----------



## quigleysiding

Happy Easter Sunny and warm here


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## ducaticorse

BBC co;1628621 said:


> thanks for all the info to steve, will be in touch over the fishing was talking to one of my other brothers last night about you and fishing actually. also when my brother and his guys get back will be sure to pass your info on to them as well, won;t be till next season but still.
> 
> On the note of spring, it sure smells like it's here.. ahh fresh air. Got a voice mail from Black Rock Country Club today ,to do some work this summer possibly, really made the day! website is looking good actually was where the call came in on my business line from the site!
> 
> If any one has interest in websites for there company would be glad to pass my guys info along you can see his work on my site and he has a portfolio as well if you contact him.


Ill take it


----------



## BBC co

Happy Easter, what a nice day it was. I'll msg you it ducatti.

A.J. Burnett, Meteorologist
Concerned that despite the recent mild days, if the system on Friday comes close enough, we might be in for some snow for *at least* the higher elevations of southern New England. Risk is there...not a certainty, but signal is there!


----------



## BBC co

Side note after talking to the guy who does my website work, if anyone that does masonry is interested in a website he is willing to trade labor for labor. That is how I paid for mine and I was am extremely happy with what I got so food for thought! (house is in north attleboro that work needs to be done at)


----------



## BBC co

BBC co;1629088 said:


> Side note after talking to the guy who does my website work, if anyone that does masonry is interested in a website he is willing to trade labor for labor. That is how I paid for mine and I was am extremely happy with what I got so food for thought! (house is in north attleboro that work needs to be done at)


website comes in Wordpress, HTML based so you can edit on a smart phone after it's built or on any laptop, pc etc. really good deal only about a 100$ per year to have them hosted also.

[email protected]


----------



## BBC co

As for this coming Friday and Saturday. The coastal looks to form off the Southeast coast and then move north. The Euro and GFS have mostly rain and some wet snow from DC to NYC, but after that they go their separate ways . The GFS is throwing a full blown snowstorm into interior areas of New York State, Connecticut, New Hampshire, and Maine with the snow line very close to Boston. The Euro is not so bullish. but it is trending colder that it was. The Euro still keeps most of the precipitation offshore. But the Euro ensembles do bring the storm close enough to the region for some precipitation . This will have to be watched closely for a possible impact on the Northeast in the form of cold rain and inland snow for some areas Friday into Saturday. but we're still 4 or 5 days out on this and a lot can change.


----------



## lucky921

i hope we get it because the company i plow for not paying to well and has all there stuff away and sure most subs have put their stuff away to


----------



## BBC co

ya I would not complain about it tho at this point i'm pretty over snow myself 


JJ trying to get a big finish work job in weston on a house I did the exterior on,includes a bunch of built ins and vanities possibly cabinets to. trying to get a copy of plans and more info will be in touch if it works out


----------



## mwalsh9152

Im done with snow....but I still havent taken the plow off yet! lol


----------



## jandjcarpentry

BBC co;1629249 said:


> ya I would not complain about it tho at this point i'm pretty over snow myself
> 
> JJ trying to get a big finish work job in weston on a house I did the exterior on,includes a bunch of built ins and vanities possibly cabinets to. trying to get a copy of plans and more info will be in touch if it works out


Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Evil Diesel

This thread is dead till next year. Thanks everyone. It was a great season


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

This thread is dead forever...the 2013-2014 thread should be fun though.


----------



## aclawn

Forggit a about it! 2012-2013. Have Great & Safe Summer .


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Have a great summer guys! Looking forward to next year.


----------



## ducaticorse

Hey all! 

I just wanted to shamelessly promote my tree service here in MA. I operate out of Cambridge and will travel on a limited basis. I am a fully equipped and insured outfit. This is sort of a "rebirth" if you will of an old company of mine, so I am cutting deals on work for the time being to get the public exposure on my newly lettered trucks. 

THANKS ALL!


----------



## vlc

Do you do work in Watertown?


----------



## eastcoastjava

Rain friday maybe sleet, then near 80 next week. Cant wait to get back to workin at the golf course on those beautiful spring and summer days. Hope summer treats everyone well


----------



## ducaticorse

vlc;1631221 said:


> Do you do work in Watertown?


Absolutely. It's about ten minutes from my yard.


----------



## lucky921

hope to be out fishing in two week if things go right winter is over hope summer is good to everyone hey if any of you guys are interested i sell engine oil ,fuel additives ,greases and other thing check out the site http://www.texasrefinery.com/ thanks any question let me no


----------



## vlc

ducaticorse;1631308 said:


> Absolutely. It's about ten minutes from my yard.


Sweet! My wife's uncle needs a big pine taken down. I'll find out if he found someone or not. PM your info to me and I'll pass it on.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

70s now snow sleet and rain crazy new england weather


----------



## KartAnimal29

Gonna have cut the grass this weekend


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

mass highway salted from harvard to philipston and plowed some of it friday what a waste


----------



## porter1121

In North Conway for the weekend they had the plows and sanders out last night


----------



## siteworkplus

Just got back from Utah last nite
17 inches of fresh pow last tue
@ the canyons
dirt bikin @ Moab fri 75 deg
'Just unbelievable
If anyone needs excavation or site work in metro west area give my a call
Scott 508 726 2094
See ya all in nov stay safe


----------



## chrisf250

Thoughts and prayers to anyone affected by the marathon today


----------



## KartAnimal29

Finally going to court today for pushing snow in the road then back onto the property . Only took 4 months , but the day is here LOL


----------



## lucky921

wow they ticked you wtf unreal good luck


----------



## V_Scapes

Hope everyone is safe up there


----------



## KartAnimal29

Got the ticket from 360.00 knocked down to 50 bucks


----------



## KartAnimal29

Really not digging this heat. Bring back the cold weather and the snow


----------



## eastcoastjava

Not so much the heat, but the humidity sucks.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Bring back the winter hope everybody is doing good


----------



## KartAnimal29

I'm thinking about opening up the 2013 /2014 thread right now. A lot of talk in the weather world on this season already


----------



## durafish

Do it ,I liked get accurate info with less bs then the local weather.


----------



## durafish

Any thoughts for this winter?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Let us know when it's open... I'm subscribed here but don't check the main site too often in the summer. Can't wait..

Leon


----------



## KartAnimal29

Let's get a few Hurricanes in first then see what changes cuz I know that will impact this coming winter


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Ok, cool. All I've seen has been a slightly above average winter for us. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KartAnimal29

Cold and Wet is what I'm seeing as of now. I just hope when the Wet part get's to us that it stays Cold :laughing:


----------



## durafish

lets hope it stays cold while wet, id love another winter like last except a few more 6" storms.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KartAnimal29;1640186 said:


> Cold and Wet is what I'm seeing as of now. I just hope when the Wet part get's to us that it stays Cold :laughing:


Sounds more like my Ex than winter..


----------



## KartAnimal29

Opened this season's thread. Monthly EURO looks nice for cooler weather people

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1640719#post1640719


----------

